# Katekyoushi Hitman Reborn!



## SaintSeiya (Nov 23, 2006)

I discovered this Anime not too long ago and I have to say that it's looking really good. It's really full of both comedy and action which make way for a good show altogether. For those of you who don't know the story centers around a certain Sawada Tsunayoshi (mostly referred to as Tsuna or Tsu-kun) and this one baby mafia hitman called Reborn from Italy (I'm italian so... yay!!!) who tutors him and trains him to become the Vongola Family's 10th Boss. It does sound weird but it is very entertaining. I've only seen 3 episodes so far and have not yet read the manga (i'm still trying to find it). If you've heard about it or know it well then I'd really like to talk to you guys about said manga^^




Proud member of:


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2006)

Are you seriously intending to post your sig in every post instead of putting that stuff INTO your sig?

lol.


----------



## SaintSeiya (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh well actually I wasn't sure how it was done but thanks for the advice^^


----------



## Dernhelm (Jan 2, 2007)

who? KEFI? KEFI only skipped 5 to 6, but they will be working on those. 7 marks the real start/progress in the story, that's why they decided to go ahead and translate those first.


----------



## Dernhelm (Jan 19, 2007)

for *Niabingi* who's wondering who the other ring holders are


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ring of the Sky = Tsuna Sawada
Ring of Storm = Hayato Gokudera
Ring of Rain = Takeshi Yamamoto
Ring of Cloud = Kyoya Hibari (it was quite obvious, wasn't it?)
Ring of the Sun = Ryohei Sasagawa
Ring of Thunder = Lambo (ahaha XD)
Ring of Mist = guess who :3 this was quite pleasant, cool, sort of...























Mukuro Rokudo/Chrome Dokuro 



here's an official image that strongly supports this






want to know who each are up against too? i don't know everyone's though.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 19, 2007)

Not so keen on the ring of thunder holder.. but I never really felt any affinity to him. I love all the first 5 and would need to see more before I decide if I like the choice for the ring of mist!
Is it really worth reading all the raws to try and keep up to date and get a vague sense of whats going on? Or would you advise waiting?


----------



## Dernhelm (Jan 19, 2007)

hahaha, you see. i got pretty much spoiled from all the japanese fanart escapades i've went through, in trying to appease the withdrawal from lack of new translated chapters. XD

i dunno, i've tried reading ahead using the raws but i stopped around 4 chapters after the last one that's been translated. i dunno, it just seems cooler to read and understand what's going on. some of the best and coolest lines are exchanged in this series after all.

remember when Hibari made his reappearance after being mugged and banged up in Kokuyo? that was awesome man! it was cool when him and Gokudera reached a compromise like that too, knowing Hibari's a man-for-himself kind of guy. the lines that led to that scene, made it ten times sweeter.

anyway what the heck am i talking about XD i love this series so much i could ramble on about it just about anytime.

about the Mist ring holder, really? didn't you find him strong? he sure looked fearsome and powerful when Sky ring holder fought against him. (lol, sorry that we're talking in codes, seems better or more convenient than using spoiler tags.) almost as powerful to be his strongest ally yet. oh well, that or maybe i have been desensitisized by the fanart. the Japanese seem to have welcomed him back with open arms. XD;


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 19, 2007)

I do think he will make a strong ally I just was never really sure about his character design. I don't know what he will bring to the family dynamic. I am most interested in seeing the results off everyones training and also how the core group interactions will change as it goes from 3 to 5/6.

I decided to go with a Reborn sig and avy, you likey? I couldnt get alot of art to choose an avy from so its not the best.


----------



## Dernhelm (Jan 19, 2007)

haha!! i see you liked Basil. 

anyway, you were looking for official art, here i compiled all of what i know here in this lj comm: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



as for "core dynamics" i'm very interested about it too, especially when Hibari enters and very especially when Rokudo enters either, after what they all have been through. but i dunno, i think it'll all work out somehow. and character design, really? XD you know i was quite skeptical and bit annoyed of his hairstyle: the pineapple head and the zigzag line especially. but it makes him stand out, ne? i dunno, eventually he grew on me (the Japanese's fault with their fanarts XD) besides, Tsuna has "tamed" him after all.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 20, 2007)

I just started reading as Niabingi said it was good ^_^

currently starting on vol 5 now and having fun


----------



## Dernhelm (Jan 20, 2007)

lol, yes keep it up! ;D


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for the link to the official art stuffs Dernhelm!
After skimming some of the volume 11 raw it seems as though everyone is on their way to aquiring a damn big power jump. I mean we already saw the ring of the sun holder do some impressive ish in his training but now the others seem to be following suit.


----------



## Dernhelm (Jan 20, 2007)

uwaaaa don't spoil me anymore! lol XD
but really? :3
it's exciting yeah i know. plus, the fights. i know a bit about the outcomes of some. >_<

say, any real reason why you picked Basil for your av? 
(like your favorite character or sth like that..?)
or did he just look cool there heheh.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 20, 2007)

moving onto vol 8 now xD


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 20, 2007)

Dernhelm said:


> uwaaaa don't spoil me anymore! lol XD
> but really? :3
> it's exciting yeah i know. plus, the fights. i know a bit about the outcomes of some. >_<
> 
> ...



I know no fight outcomes or anything, I didnt go that far ahead. When did KEFI scan volume 10? I wonder how long we will have to wait for volume 11? I'm anticipating it quite highly.

I picked basil because out of the pictures I had it was the easiest to make into an avatar and i'm lazy. No other reason, I mean I quite like the character and think the suit in the picture is decent but he is by no means my favourite.


----------



## Dernhelm (Jan 20, 2007)

hehe, was just curious. XD
i was suspecting an answer like that though. 
he's awesome though, with his crackworthy old english (could have been old japanese in the raw) language. XD

as for KEFI...... Vol. 5 just came out as a New Years release. they're doing the past missing volumes and the Vongola Rings volumes simultaneously. since a past volume has been released, we're supposed to be getting a Vongola Rings volume next.  i'm crossing my fingers it'll be soon >.< at the most, next month. >_> 

i'll keep you guys posted of course. ^_^


----------



## Mori` (Jan 20, 2007)

reading volume 10 now ^_^

its got really good in the last few volumes, much more entertaining for me now its kicked into longer arcs and more seriousness...also since Tsuna gained some variety xD


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 20, 2007)

moridin said:


> reading volume 10 now ^_^
> 
> its got really good in the last few volumes, much more entertaining for me now its kicked into longer arcs and more seriousness...also since Tsuna gained some variety xD



It was the same thing for me (and for most people I think) I needed some progression from Tsuna! I couldnt take much more of the same fight mode.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 20, 2007)

xD yeah, it got kinda stale having to rely on Reborn for absolutely everything =p

vol 7-10 were awesome though ^_^


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 20, 2007)

moridin said:


> xD yeah, it got kinda stale having to rely on Reborn for absolutely everything =p
> 
> vol 7-10 were awesome though ^_^



I double concur!... I actually found the difference in pace and action between the daily life volumes and the last few volumes to be shocking! Its such a big difference.


----------



## Dernhelm (Jan 20, 2007)

hahahaha, and to think the daily life arcs were still a chapter before that (the Kokuyo one). i think it got even wackier in the volume before it (it introduced the other Arcobaleno babies though, like Colonello and Skull). but you're right, i was so ecstatic i hit a goldmine when i thought i would just be reading Reborn! for fun. then Kokuyo happened and WHOA. i was completely blown away!


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Jan 21, 2007)

god damn... the first arc was boring. but the rest was pretty sick.


----------



## Dernhelm (Jan 21, 2007)

heheh, i've accumulated quite a lot of good fanart myself. 

here're very useful search links:
Behavior modification facilities
Behavior modification facilities


also, you seem to like Shinji. there's going to be a very Shinji-like character in Reborn! later, but i think he's freakier. o_O"


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the fanart links my good man! I am going to try and find something more avatar worthy!

I am fully up to date ith this series, meaning I read all the raws up to the one released in last weeks shounen jump. It actually made the wait even worse, because in some parts I was just dying to know whats going on. I understood most of the fights but there was the odd page or two which escaped my understanding.


----------



## Dernhelm (Jan 25, 2007)

woh!!! do you have volume 13 raw?? it's stuck at 67% for me.


----------



## Dernhelm (Jan 25, 2007)

whoa, where??


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 25, 2007)

I found the link to all the raws at livejournal.. I will try and look for it


----------



## SaiST (Jan 25, 2007)

Volume 13 tank scans:

Trick 152 RAW

Be quick. I'm gettin' rid of it tomorrow mornin'.


----------



## Dernhelm (Jan 25, 2007)

Sai said:


> Volume 13 tank scans:
> 
> Trick 152 RAW
> 
> Be quick. I'm gettin' rid of it tomorrow mornin'.


nice. o.O
you came out of nowhere, but thanks you're a real lifesaver!!


edit: ne, *Niabingi*. i think i like Mist Ringholder a lot more now. ;3


----------



## RODtheTV (Jan 26, 2007)

I am officially hooked.

This series shifted from offbeat comedy to serious action. I see how the Kokyou arc is important now with the ring arc. I couldn't read 13 but........
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Is he now a girl?


 I like how he was chosen as the ringholder though. I feel bad for the girl because I get this feeling she has no choice in the matter. Whats the deal with her, the eye, her health, and why she is in this?


----------



## Dernhelm (Jan 26, 2007)

RODtheTV said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hohoho, do you really want to know? i've been badly spoiled just yesterday, it's like a double-edge thing... it's good cos i'm at least a bit updated to what's going on, it's bad cos... it's not everything! the info i got are just bits and pieces of the whole picture! and leaves me only wanting and frustrated all the more. :; 


*Spoiler*: __ 



she was not, forced. actually, you will come to realize... let me just say that, the guy? zigzag/pineapple hair? Mukuro? cos of those things that happened post-Kokuyo and until the time we see him again, have officially become my 2nd most favorite person. (lol, with 1st place, but almost demoted, going to Hayato.)

aaaaaaaand... she's um... he's in her, but she's still herself.





edit: hey guys! you might want to see what i posted in the Anime thread. [Yoroshiku]​_Kekkaishi​_-​_09​_[4D094914].avi


----------



## RODtheTV (Jan 27, 2007)

Hahaha, yea, I am kind of excited to see how they animate this new arc. Are they planning on going past 26 episodes? 

I like her character a lot as well.  I really liked Hibari because he is intense. A great shonen manga. This and One Piece are my favs. I like Bleach and Naruto; but, they are in rather so - so arcs. The recent chapter of Bleach is looking great, though.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 27, 2007)

darn you and you're raw discussions T_T

pwetty pwease kefi <3


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 27, 2007)

moridin said:


> darn you and you're raw discussions T_T
> 
> pwetty pwease kefi <3



Haha yeah raw discussions are probably not such a good thing what with all the spoilers littered everywhere! Having said that I just saw this weeks raw and all I can say is   was bloody good man! Such a cool ass chapter!

That pic you posted in the anime section is kinda dope denhelm! But the anime is just so kiddy I hold no hope for an improvement during the kokuyo arc!


----------



## Mori` (Jan 27, 2007)

> Having said that I just saw this weeks raw and all I can say is  was bloody good man! Such a cool ass chapter!



hehe, damn i really want to be reading it weekly ><


----------



## Dernhelm (Jan 27, 2007)

yeah, i'm waiting very hopefully too. (both for the anime and the manga hahah. for the anime - i just saw the raw for 16 and it seems the art is getting more and more decent o_O still crossing my fingers~)

for the manga, from the updates i've been reading, it seems a lot of the staff are working on Reborn! as if it were the group's flagship. i dunno. i'm hoping that they'll be releasing two volumes simultaneously, the old chapters and the new ones.

here's a little something my friend whipped up which should be very very amusing >_>;;;;


*The Legend of Kokuyo:*


----------



## pwned hokage (Jan 28, 2007)

We release Reborn monthly? That's new to me.
I don't think it should be that much longer till you guys get a new volume or 2. We've just been playing catch up on almost every series we work on for the past few months. Really hard work for something voluntary.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2007)

I hear good things about this manga, but then I see those chibi guys and I'm probably not the only one who hesitates to read it because of that -,-

Well I have the first two volumes on my harddisk, I should just find it out myself -,-


----------



## Dernhelm (Jan 28, 2007)

pwned hokage said:


> We release Reborn monthly? That's new to me.
> I don't think it should be that much longer till you guys get a new volume or 2. We've just been playing catch up on almost every series we work on for the past few months. Really hard work for something voluntary.


i remember when you released a lot last November, doing chapters week after week or something like that. then died down somewhat during December, promising to pay it all back for the New Year. so i guess it ended up feeling like it turned into a monthly thing when a whole volume went out for January. but this is all just for hoping. 

*Zaru*, i have been fazed exactly like that during the first time. i thought it would have high school/shounen characters but then i did a double take when i saw a baby hitman in a black suit and big shiny eyes looking at me. i thought i'd read it anyway to see if it would disprove the rumors of how good it is. but i was pleasantly proven wrong.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 28, 2007)

pwned hokage said:


> We release Reborn monthly? That's new to me.
> I don't think it should be that much longer till you guys get a new volume or 2. We've just been playing catch up on almost every series we work on for the past few months. Really hard work for something voluntary.



And we appreciate it all! If you actually look at the average release of volumes since october or november even including the quiet December month it still works out as one a month. It may not have been deliberate but tis mathematical.

@Zaru im sure most people who get into reborn feel the exact same way once you get past it you will enjoy the series. I also found the first few volumes hard to get through.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2007)

Good to hear others felt the same way as I did, well I guess I'm gonna look into it now.

Dropping a manga because of the first volumes is often a mistake. It would have sucked if I hadn't read Flame of Recca past the first volume, for example, although it sucked pretty much.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the upload ROD but to be honest I think im more or less the only person here who has read all the reborn raws up till the present chapter.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 31, 2007)

reborn gets coloured pages in next weeks jump ^^


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 31, 2007)

moridin said:


> reborn gets coloured pages in next weeks jump ^^




yay... hopefully I will be able to get something that is more avy worthy than my current picture. I would prefer to have a picture of a character I like.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 31, 2007)

lol xD

you'll have to screen the pics for me and upload them on their own if they aren't too spoilery =p


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 31, 2007)

moridin said:


> lol xD
> 
> you'll have to screen the pics for me and upload them on their own if they aren't too spoilery =p



Yeah I shall do that no problems.


----------



## Dernhelm (Jan 31, 2007)

be sure to post those colored scans/spreads... whoever! 
and if it's spoilery, just filter it with the tags. XP

(wait, what do you mean "next week"... you mean, next friday, this week's? XD)


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 31, 2007)

Dernhelm said:


> be sure to post those colored scans/spreads... whoever!
> and if it's spoilery, just filter it with the tags. XP
> 
> (wait, what do you mean "next week"... you mean, next friday, this week's? XD)



yeh I think next weeks is as in this weeks... so the chapter thats released this week will have the colour spread. I will post the scans in here once I get the raw and spoiler tag all those that need it.


----------



## Dernhelm (Jan 31, 2007)

lol, btw guys, join us in lj @  if you have an account. i've just been christened mod there lately XD

and here are some scans some of you might've not seen yet :3


----------



## Black Swan (Jan 31, 2007)

I got into this manga a couple of weeks ago... I really liked the light hearted adventures of the first 5 volumes. Even though a couple of volumes seem to be not scantalated i dont mind b/c the new rings arc seems to be great and i cant wait to start reading the scans.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 31, 2007)

loving those scans ^_^

and hey B S :3


----------



## Dernhelm (Jan 31, 2007)

woo! chalk up another success with Black Swan! XD
i knew this was awesome manga. ^^


----------



## Dernhelm (Feb 3, 2007)

oy i thought you guys said there was going to be color pages this week. i waited in anticipation then plop, nothing XD
so i guess it might really be next week. 

edit: watching anime raw now (ep 17), this video aired on Japanese tv about five hours ago, and was uploaded 4 hours ago. this weekly uploader works fast. XD


----------



## Mori` (Feb 3, 2007)

doh must have been a week out T_T

I could swear it was this week ><


----------



## Taxman (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah...it sort of makes sense to me that it would get colored pages next week since this week it was known that D.Gray-man was going to have colored pages for commemorating the 100th chapter....and eyeshield 21 also had color pages


----------



## Dernhelm (Feb 3, 2007)

oh well, have this one instead



it was the last popularity chart.
wow, Tsuna leads the good guys (and Hibari beats Gokudera!)
and Roku leads the bad guys (naturally). Lanchia is a big surprise. but look at that glaring lead Rokudo has from Lanchia (9520 - 2823 ARE YOU KIDDING ME).

man, Mukuro, you lookin' fiiiiiiiiine XD



now, i wonder who's kind enough to edit and redraw the space in between. ;P


----------



## RODtheTV (Feb 4, 2007)

DernHelm, Niabingi, or Mordin....... are any of you up to 131 and know what happened? It seemed like a lot went on this chapter besides the main Tsuna fight.


----------



## Dernhelm (Feb 5, 2007)

i do not know if i want to be spoiled (further) or not lol. but you know you can user the spoiler tags while warning us beforehand it'll be about the latest chapters, eh?



can i just ask you if...... is it about... a very bigger picture? i mean like, something else BIG is coming up apart from what's going on right now. can you give two answers?  a helpful hint and then a more detailed one hidden behind a spoiler, LOL.


----------



## RODtheTV (Feb 5, 2007)

here I thought I was being suave saying "the main fight" lol........


*Spoiler*: __ 



In 131 Yamamoto walks in and seems like people are being held hostage and the rings are in exchange. He trips and flips his sword out and the other Areblanco on the enemies side spazzes out. I have no clue who is hostage and who is not.


----------



## Dernhelm (Feb 5, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaaarghjflsfjldsfadlfjsldf.


should i click or not XD;


----------



## Mori` (Feb 5, 2007)

ahhaah nuuu the temptation T_^


----------



## Black Swan (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm being tempted to glance at the raws too...but i wanna be surprised so I'm suppressing my curiosity. I cant wait to see  yammato pwn with his swordsman techs he learns from his dad. I also hope he still sees this as all a game b/c ignorance is bliss and the manga will also lose a lot of its comedy and lightheartedness it garnered from its beginning if it became to serious.


----------



## Dernhelm (Feb 6, 2007)

i'm confident that she will. Amano, the mangaka, that is.
that was awesome around the Kokuyo arc when things got really hairy, especially the last fight with Mukuro, Gokudera came up with this rib-tickling quip (ie. his crazy theory that the scenario could be solved with exorcism XD). i could not forget how much i laughed from that.


----------



## RODtheTV (Feb 6, 2007)

Hahaha, I don't have the control you guys and gals do......... now I am sad because I have no idea what is going on......



Black Swan said:


> I'm being tempted to glance at the raws too...but i wanna be surprised so I'm suppressing my curiosity. I cant wait to see  yammato pwn with his swordsman techs he learns from his dad. I also hope he still sees this as all a game b/c ignorance is bliss and the manga will also lose a lot of its comedy and lightheartedness it garnered from its beginning if it became to serious.



I love his character for the same reason


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 8, 2007)

I have no control either ROD I am fully up to date... Have you seen 132? Tis more or less the end of the vongola rings arc. I doubt I will read the raws for the next arc because without being able to understand whats being said to well I wont know the set up of the story.

Anyway as promised here I have uploaded the two non spoiler colour pages there were 4 with this weeks raw.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 8, 2007)

Somebody seriously needs to tell wtf happened this chapter. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



what's up with XANXUS? Did he just turn into a popsicle? What's up with the ice? And what did Tsuna really do when he was posing and had his hands in a triangeler form?


----------



## Dernhelm (Feb 8, 2007)

all i know is that... are you guys prepared for this?


*Spoiler*: __ 



the reason why Xanxus is fighting for the right of becoming 10th is because...



he is the 9th's legitimate son.

HOWEVER

because he did some funky stuff with the Arcobaleno babies i think, messing with them hoping to do something (this is what i have been told of)

they imprisoned him in ice.

kinda like Han Solo when Boba Fett brought him to Jabba i guess, lol.

and i don't know about what the hell's ever going on right now, but... did they freeze him again?




*Niabingi*, where'd you get those!??? i looked in the Weekly Jump dump over at mangahelpers and saw none of those colored pages! and you say there's 2 more? ;w;

edit: nvm, i got the chapter off KEFI's site.


----------



## Black Swan (Feb 9, 2007)

I read your spoiler damn I could not help myself... 


> are you guys prepared for this?


 Why'd u have to put that before the spoiler thats not fair


----------



## RODtheTV (Feb 10, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> I have no control either ROD I am fully up to date... Have you seen 132? Tis more or less the end of the vongola rings arc. I doubt I will read the raws for the next arc because without being able to understand whats being said to well I wont know the set up of the story.
> 
> Anyway as promised here I have uploaded the two non spoiler colour pages there were 4 with this weeks raw.



Oh my gosh, what a great ending. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I have kind of been waiting for when they would do an arc about the Arablanco babies because it's a mystery. Seems like this would be a great way to go....... I know it won't happen, I would just really like a Hitman backstory/ rescue Hitman arc that is the equivalency of the Rukia rescue. They would have to go against the main order or something. Lol, I really liked this ending. I look forward to this and Gantz so much these days.


----------



## Dernhelm (Feb 10, 2007)

RODtheTV said:


> I know it won't happen


who said it wouldn't? 


*Black Swan*, uh, i'm sorry? =P

(there were spaces and "..." before the actual spoiler, you had a chance to go back XP)


----------



## Black Swan (Feb 10, 2007)

^ yea I know but i could not control my curiosity


----------



## Dernhelm (Feb 15, 2007)

Asherah said:


> More Hibari please~


haha!! you've got it


----------



## oceanizer (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Chinese New Year from KEFI!


----------



## Dernhelm (Feb 18, 2007)

awesome work *oceanizer*! that's a really great gift from you guys, THANKS!! =D


----------



## Mori` (Feb 18, 2007)

thank you so much ocean, you guys rock <3


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 18, 2007)

yay! such a wicked bad present.. you guys really do rock!!


----------



## Bishop (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 18, 2007)

the vol 11 ones were some really great chapters :3


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah! Having read the raw I was really excited to see this volume translated (especially since my Japanese is well beyond rusty).


----------



## Balthier (Feb 18, 2007)

*the lurker*

Wow! That's a really awesome present!  thank you.

Heh I opened ch. 43:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Chapter IVIII: Sakura Viewing *nosebleed*


----------



## Black Swan (Feb 18, 2007)

What a pleasant surprise after a hard days work... new chaps of reborn.


----------



## Black Swan (Feb 18, 2007)

Am I the only one here who got goosebumps when ryohei fought...


This moment reminded me of episode 49 of naruto. It was truly a rock lee gai moment. It is so reminiscent of Lee just before he unleashes the fifth gate. The nostalgia gave me chills.


----------



## Dernhelm (Feb 19, 2007)

except the guy he's battling isn't a constipated psychopathic mute, but a flamboyantly gay yet very muscular guy. XDDDDDDD

*lol, does this poke fun at those gay guys in Thailand that can actually do Muay Thai?


----------



## Mori` (Feb 19, 2007)

> Am I the only one here who got goosebumps when ryohei fought...



you definately aren't, Its been a great fight ^____^


----------



## Asherah (Feb 19, 2007)

It was awesome to see so many chapters released. I guess since it won't hurt saying it a second time - *thank you*! 

And this...

*Spoiler*: __ 








...was one of my favourite pages. XD

I can't wait to see more of Ryohei and the others' fights.


----------



## Dernhelm (Feb 24, 2007)

oy oy oy!

head over to the anime thread and you will see something you will like! XD


----------



## Sesqoo (Feb 25, 2007)

I just caught up to chap 95.
Awesome fight, I can't wait for more scans


----------



## Hiruma (Feb 25, 2007)

Can't WAIT for the rest of this. I wonder who the Guardian of the Ring of Mist will be...I think it's Rokudou Mukurou because of his abilities...and they showed him getting away didn't he? He said let's play again or something. And also how Lambo is going to fight...I don't like characters like him so it might be interesting to see if he's going to fight in an awesome manner unlike his usual loserish self.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 25, 2007)

Question. What Power Tier is this Universe.

Tenjou Tenge/ Naruto / Avatar tier

Bleach/D.Grayman/HXH/OP tier

SDK/YYH/Saiyuki tier


----------



## Black Swan (Feb 27, 2007)

I would say its in the middle b/w the real world limitations of ES21 and the super human powers seen in Black Cat.

All those other -verses are way to powerful compared to reborn's world.


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 27, 2007)

I think as the vongola rings arc continues you will see that there has been a big jump in the power levels. Even if you think about what we have seen of ryohei and his punching ability its mighty impressive. The biggest improvement comes from tsuna though. Seeing that this is also just one of the first serious arcs I think we have a lot more to look forward to in terms of fights and of course powerful opponents.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm on chapter 31. How much longer before its gets to the really good part.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 7, 2007)

Volume 8+.. and 10 is where its really in the juice


----------



## Dernhelm (Mar 15, 2007)

*Target 137*

o shit. o shit shit shit.

two KEY characters (emphasis on KEY) are dead. one big black coffin.
one character from the old (ONE chapter!) comes back and becomes dangerous.
one cannon to blame.

crazy... craaaaaazy stuff.



*Spoiler*: _choose your actions wisely_ 




this was all from last week's target:

Lambo went crazy with his bazooka... a missile homed itself on Reborn

but no one was in the spot where he disappeared.....!

and Tsuna got shot with it...

he wounds up somewhere dark and





one week after a strenuous wait and Target 136 confirms the shadow he sees is an older Gokudera





then *BOOM*





and remember this kid?





well... he turns out to be someone _really _important...





loose translations somewhere indicate older Gokudera warning and pleading with present Tsuna to kill this guy. he couldn't finish what he said when present Goku showed up.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 15, 2007)

Heh, yeah I saw the cam pics yesterday and they got me all hyped up and excited. My biggest fear was that we would go from the vongola rings arc to another light hearted type of arc. But it seems my concerns were misplaced! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Plus when I read the daily life arcs the first time round I was so sure that Shoichi would be a regular or more important character I'm glad to see that I was correct but who would've known he would be a baddie!


----------



## Dernhelm (Mar 15, 2007)

yeah, i knew it was suspicious he earned a place in the Character Introductions even when he only appeared once. plus, i've said this before elsewhere, his story wasn't entirely resolved either.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 15, 2007)

Really I'm very excited about this arc.... for multiple reasons 

*Spoiler*: __ 




1) Adult Goku
2)Irie Shoichi is important and sinister
3) Stuck in the future.

What I'm wondering is why they have to kill Shoichi and what his role is now plus is this just going to be a Goku and Tsuna arc? Or will Lambo be shooting the rest of the ring holders with the bazooka? Also... what was meant by the random character when he said the true power of the rings?? I am all awash with curiosity...


----------



## Dernhelm (Mar 15, 2007)

this sounds so Lords of the Rings-ish now with "true power" and all LOL!


*Spoiler*: __ 



don't forget Lal Milchi! the little guy was supposed to be on Tsuna and Gokudera's side when he appeared somewhere during Varia arc to support Tsuna-Papa when Xanxus/Varia were misbehaving methinks. but now, 10 years later he's out to get Tsuna and Goku. 

(oh right, Lal Milchi's that "random character" you speak of. and he's a pacifier holder. yup, he's an Arcobaleno baby. but he insists he doesn't deserve to be one.)


----------



## Bishop (Mar 15, 2007)

I asked the same thing...Beware of the evil of the rings...


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 15, 2007)

I erased him... cause he didnt quite fit with the look I was going for. He is in the actual picture, I will upload it here later.


----------



## Dernhelm (Mar 15, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> Wait...where is Lambo in the picture of the 7?


which picture is this?

edit: just realized it. thought about bringing up that you're spoiling the nonreaders about the Ringers XD but it's just Chrome anyway 
(lol i was hoping to have a picture of the Seven that has the "other Chrome" =P)

about Lambo, perhaps you could use the 15yr old one in the red popularity chart? XD


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeh, because your sig doesn't actually spoil anything.  Neither does Niabingi's.  But watch out for me asking asking the picture.  Yeh...I'm gonna let that marinate.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so tempted to raw it up D:


----------



## Bishop (Mar 16, 2007)

So is that link to the scan or raw?


----------



## Mori` (Mar 16, 2007)

for 137?

its this weeks raw, can still post raws without reading D:


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 16, 2007)

moridin said:


> I'm so tempted to raw it up D:



I advise you to give in to that temptation!... after all I did it and there could be no better recommendation then that.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm only on chap 84 T_T 

Dammit why can't I read faster. (reads all the spoilers anyway)


----------



## Dernhelm (Mar 17, 2007)

that's ok, at least you still have a few more chapters to go since translated scans end at 95 and then the wait lol


----------



## Mori` (Mar 17, 2007)

Voynich said:


> I'm only on chap 84 T_T
> 
> Dammit why can't I read faster. (reads all the spoilers anyway)



maho is reading reborn? <3


----------



## Bishop (Mar 17, 2007)

I request some chapters yesterday and still haven't gotten them


----------



## Dernhelm (Mar 18, 2007)

lol easy! so you want raws? we don't distribute them in the pimp thread =x but i can tell you that you can find them in kefi's forums.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 18, 2007)

Maho is indeed reading Reborn. And I love it cause I dropped in around..eh..70? And I still know what's going on. (come on you didn't seriously think I'd read up 80 cahpters in 2 days eh? xD)


----------



## Dernhelm (Mar 22, 2007)

*Target 138*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lal Milchi is a GIRL, lol.

The three most powerful babies aside from Reborn are dead: Colonello, Viper (Marmon), Skull

next week, Lal Milchi takes them to "headquarters".


----------



## Voynich (Mar 22, 2007)

xD You're obviously drooping by the hitman comm on LJ. You're late though that post has been there for a day ;p


----------



## Dernhelm (Mar 22, 2007)

lol, i just abstained from posting it sooner cos i was hesitating whether to spoil this part of the fandom or not. btw, i'm smea-chan fyi. ;P


----------



## Voynich (Mar 22, 2007)

I noticed as much xD 

I'm sopoliini on LJ but I don't post in the hitman comm much. I'm a lurker supreme.


----------



## LucidaLetter (Mar 24, 2007)

uhm.... dernhelm do you know where i can find the translation for chapter 138?


----------



## Dernhelm (Mar 25, 2007)

never seen one, except discussions for it. that's why i was able to make out those spoilers.


----------



## LucidaLetter (Mar 25, 2007)

Dernhelm said:


> never seen one, except discussions for it. that's why i was able to make out those spoilers.


ohh i see..... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



by the way what do you think happend to the future tsuna??


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Mar 25, 2007)

LucidaLetter said:


> ohh i see.....
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, since Tsuna arrives in the future in a coffin and Goku asks him to kill someone from the past my guess is that future Tsuna is murdered.


----------



## LucidaLetter (Mar 25, 2007)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since Tsuna arrives in the future in a coffin and Goku asks him to kill someone from the past my guess is that future Tsuna is murdered.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Woah! spooky..... so the people in the past will gonna see the dead body of the future tsuna? creepy....


----------



## the~deathberry (Mar 28, 2007)

target 139


*Spoiler*: __ 



暇人

ツナ、獄寺、ラルの3人はアジトを目指す
が、夜も更けて野宿する事になる

ラル「オレは自分のメシしか用意してないぜ、陽のあるうちにとってこい」

ツナ、獄寺二手に分かれてでメシを探す
ツナは森の中を探す、こけてタイミングよく変なキノコを食う
獄寺、湖に行って魚を取ろうとする

湖には水浴びしていた全裸のラルが
獄寺大興奮、ツナを呼びに行く。変なキノコを食って慌てたツナとぶつかり二人で湖に落ちる

目の前には全裸のラルが
ラル「ガキ共が」
二人とも鼻血を流す 
ラルから魚を貰った二人
ラルが二人に少しお話を

ラル「オレはボンゴレ門外顧問の組織に所属している。ボンゴレ全体に緊急事態が起きたため
　　　　10代目ファミリーの状況を調べる命を受けやってきた・・・」
ツナ「緊急事態・・・・？」
ラル「そうだ、ボンゴレ本部は2日前に壊滅状態に陥った」

戦慄するツナと獄寺

獄寺「やはりこいつのいうことはデタラメです！あの大ボンゴレが壊滅なんてするわけねぇ！！」
ラル「10年前ならな・・・だがこの時代にはそれを出来るファミリーがいる。ミルフィオーレファミリー、ボスの名を百蘭」

ラル、いきなり火を消す
ラル「敵だ！奴は強い！見つかったら命はないものと思え！！」
持っていたステルスリングとやらを使う

ゴーラ・モスカに似たロボット登場

ツナ・獄寺「ゴーラ・モスカ！！」
ラル「ゴーラの二世代後の機体だ・・・ストゥラオ・モスカ、軍はボンゴレ以外にも機密を売ってやがったんだ」

中途半端に続く 

モスカ、3人の方を見る

獄寺「こっち向いたぜ！」
ラル「みつかりっこない。ストゥラオはリングの力を探知するセンサーを内臓しているがマモンチェーンでリングの力は封じられている」

でもモスカ反応

ラル「バカな！！お前達ボンゴレリング以外のリングは持っていないな」
ツナ「あ！ランチアさんに貰ったリングが」
ラル「そのリングは・・・！！なぜ話さなかった！！」

ラル「3人でも倒せる相手じゃない！全滅だ・・・」
獄寺「へっ弱気じゃねーか、自慢のリングは役に立たねーのかよ！！」
ラル「戦いは力じゃない！相性なんだ！！」

モスカ攻撃準備万端。手のひらを3人に向ける
ラル「アジトまであとわずかというところで・・・・くそっ」

モスカに衝撃波

男「鮫衝撃、こいつで1分はかせげるはずだ。助っ人とーじょー」

煽り：頼もしき助っ人は変わらぬ姿、変わらぬ口調、変わらぬ安心感！！
来週終わり


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh my days, thankyou so very much reps for you my good sir!! I cant read the script but from the last pic all I can say is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



yay!! Adult Yamamoto too too cool! I hope we get to see the rest of the family 10 years later. I also anticipate some of the current family members arriving at the same time and place as current Gokudera and Tsuna seeing as well I just want them to


----------



## Dernhelm (Mar 28, 2007)

lol what's with Shounen Jump and all the skin lately.


----------



## LucidaLetter (Mar 28, 2007)

Tnx for the script!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 28, 2007)

Damn, the next outlet of scans better be a lumpsum.


----------



## the~deathberry (Mar 29, 2007)

reborn for ds


----------



## Dernhelm (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks for the kickass scan


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 29, 2007)

Dernhelm said:


> lol what's with Shounen Jump and all the skin lately.


I know... especially in manga's considered non ecchi like naruto and one piece. But I'm not complaining... maybe about some of those naruto ones


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 31, 2007)

139 Read this.
Cool chapter. Last page is WIN


----------



## conquistador~ (Apr 4, 2007)

target 140


*Spoiler*: __ 



リボーンバレ

一向は地下のアジトに到着
リボーンが変なスーツ着てる

リボーン「しょーがねーだろ？このスーツ着てねーと体調最悪なんだ」
と、ツナを土踏まずで蹴る

リボーン「10年バズーカなのにこの時代は撃たれてから9年と10ヶ月ちょっとしかたってねーんだ
　　　　　　なんでこんなことになっちまったのか　おれにもさっぱりだ」

山本「ボンゴレ狩はまだ続いている」
獄寺、山本を何故10代目を守れなかったんだ！と殴る

後、色々と話

最後、リボーン
リボーン「おまえはちりぢりになった6人の守護者を集めるんだ」

終わり


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 4, 2007)

Volume 8! I guarantee it thats the first serious arc and it lasts two volumes by the end of it there is totally different feel. Then volume 10 brings the vongola rings and thats just an awesome arc.
The daily life stuff really bored me after a while as well it just felt like it lasted too long I enjoyed it at first but then it got tedious.

As for 140 damn it being a small japanese summary now im gonna have to wait for a translation or apply my apallingly rusty japanese to it...


----------



## Dernhelm (Apr 4, 2007)

it is worth it, in fact i think it is the path the anime took if not a more drastic one. anime dived straight into Kokuyo arc (skipped a good number of volumes, changed around a bit including crucial parts of the storyline) and now it seems to hang back before heading into the Varia arc.


----------



## conquistador~ (Apr 4, 2007)

> As for 140 damn it being a small japanese summary now im gonna have to wait for a translation or apply my apallingly rusty japanese to it...



script and pics should be coming soon


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 4, 2007)

I hope that they are!! I made a mismash of translating it even in my own head... I did get one or two things out of it but nothing I view as solid.



			
				Setoshi said:
			
		

> You think it's worth skipping those two volumes or it's worth reading it? :/ Will I miss out on any important information?



When I started reading reborn there were no translations for volumes 6 and 7 so I just skipped ahead. I didnt feel even remotely lost or unsure about where I was. I know alot of people who have skipped after a volume or two some even went straight to volume 8... You won't miss much or feel lost at any point its totally worth doing if your getting tired of the daily life stuff.


----------



## conquistador~ (Apr 4, 2007)

damn it, guess something interupted their arrival D:


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeh seems so... sad as it is! I would be able to clear up some of my translations (I use the word here so very loosely) with the aid of some pictures.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 4, 2007)

*still on 95 waiting for more scans to come out* :can


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 4, 2007)

I admire your being able to wait! I just steamrollered through all of the raws, but there is something very rewarding about having a fresh scan to read as opposed to having seen the raws and kinda spoiled what happens next.


----------



## jaqen (Apr 6, 2007)

target 140

Link removed


----------



## LucidaLetter (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow! the story's getting more and more interesting!!


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 6, 2007)

It really is, I wish that I could understand more of what is being said. All I know is that next week we should get to see current adult lambo, adult ryohei and adult Hibari.

It was great seeing reborn again I just wish I could have understood his explanations. He always brings clarity to situations.


----------



## RODtheTV (Apr 9, 2007)

I haven't been to this thread in a while . I am so glad I got into this, the rings arc was amazing. I like the new arc slightly, I just didn't see it as a major arc because it went into it so soon after the last one. Aftert he Kokyo arc there was that little break, right?

Also, I thought the series (animated) was only 26 eps, but apparantley they are going to keep going on. The last eps were done so well, the music was great. I know this is the manga area, but the fans of this series seem close.


----------



## Dernhelm (Apr 10, 2007)

RODtheTV said:


> the fans of this series seem close.


haha! that's cos the fandom (the English one at least) is virtually still small XP
nonetheless, it's also kind of a comforting thought. :3

you mentioned there was a little break after Kokuyo... really? XD
all i know is that chapter right after already had Squalo and Basil squaring off. i tell you, ever since Kokuyo, there's been no stopping on the action and suspense. it's kind of vexing cos Amano is leaving you out of breath XDDD


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 10, 2007)

Dernhelm said:
			
		

> haha! that's cos the fandom (the English one at least) is virtually still small XP
> nonetheless, it's also kind of a comforting thought. :3


It is in a way! But I would love Reborn to get more love. If the anime was better and when more of the vongola rings arc is translated then I think the fanbase would grow exponentially.

I really am getting into this new arc its very exciting, it makes me want to try and scan the raws from 135 (in a shabby quick unprofessional way). Just because the arc seems to have so much awesome potential.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Apr 10, 2007)

Even though there is a huge jump in greatness from volume 8 onwards, I still found the earlier chapters hilarious. I love everything about Hitman so far, and hope it gets more popular aswell. I'm still patiently waiting for more scans after chapter 95 though.


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 10, 2007)

I just got round to reading volume 6 around a week ago and I must admit it did amuse me quite a bit. I hope we see more from longchamp in later chapters, but I must admit to being a fan of this foot on the throttle feel reborn has had since volume 8.


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes I have all the raws and I don't think KEfi own them or anything.. most of them I didnt get from their site. Plus I doubt they would mind that much...

anyway this seems to me to be a conversation for pm's (although I admit to being rubbishy at private messaging I dont often know when I have a new message.)


----------



## RODtheTV (Apr 10, 2007)

oops, I thought the daily life arc 2 was after the Kokyou arc..... not before. BTW, the last eps of the arc (26 in particular) is perfectly accurate in regards to the manga. I just reread 78 - 81 to make sure and  it was.


----------



## raynarose (Apr 10, 2007)

Ive just started watching the anime on youtube, but i can only find up to episode 10 in english. So i tried to find the manga and i cant seem to find it... where should someone looking to get into the manga go?


----------



## Dernhelm (Apr 10, 2007)

my sig. or *Niabingi*'s.


----------



## Saya (Apr 10, 2007)

Sounds interesting.

Where do I download it?


----------



## Dernhelm (Apr 11, 2007)

click the star on my sig or the image in Niabingi's


----------



## Mori` (Apr 11, 2007)

リボーン

百蘭が出てきます。
部下と少し会話して場面は日本
リボーンがなんかいろいろ説明

女の人(名前忘れた）が「百蘭を獲る」って言う
そしたらリボーンが
「無茶だぞ。外には俺たちに有害なノン・トゥリニセッテが
　放射されてんだ呪いで死ぬぞ」って言う
また少し喋って雲雀を迎えに行くことになる。

そんで、外に出てちょっとしたら爆発がおきて
イーピンとランボが変な敵2人と戦ってる。
ハルと京子がターゲットにされてるみたいです。

大体こんな感じです。
長い･･･暇人さんすごいっすね


----------



## Dernhelm (Apr 11, 2007)

spoilers to 141, i presume? 




*Spoiler*: _spoilers in english :P_ 



Kyoko and Haru are mentioned

Basil appears

Ipin and Lambo fought off enemies

(HOORAY!!! I WANTED MORE KICKASS IPIN!!!)

...apparently Haru and Kyoko were the targets


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 11, 2007)

So cool!! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



So im guessing this 9 year and 10 month Lambo is nothing like the future Lambo we have been seeing in the past...
Also its going to be cool to see 10 year older Basil! I liked him when he first appeared and am interested in seeing what he is up to now. Though being honest im more interested in seeing Hibari, Ryohei and Mukuro/Chrome.


----------



## Dernhelm (Apr 11, 2007)

note: Basil spoiler may be a hoax, sorry bout that.


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 11, 2007)

Let us hope not!!


----------



## Mori` (Apr 12, 2007)

all caught up now, thanks niabingi ^____^

current arc is awesome so far


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 12, 2007)

Heh now worries! The rings is really an awesome arc with some cracking fights my personal favourite is Gokudera's little tussle followed closely by Ryohei and Yamamoto's.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 12, 2007)

Who was Gokud's opponent?


----------



## Mori` (Apr 13, 2007)

Belphegor, my fav fight as well


----------



## Bishop (Apr 13, 2007)

Yep, can I get chapter 96 in scans


----------



## Dernhelm (Apr 13, 2007)

no 96 yet. til 65.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 13, 2007)

Dernhelm said:


> no 96 yet. til 65.



Am I to understand that after this long wait there is no scans avialible for chapter 96  ..And what is 65


----------



## Mori` (Apr 13, 2007)

^ yes you are...

i'd imagine kefi will release another batch in the near future though


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 14, 2007)

Just read the raw! I'm well looking forward to next weeks chapter..


----------



## Mori` (Apr 14, 2007)

read the raw, great chapter


*Spoiler*: _thoughts etc_ 





firstly...Byakuran looks awesome imo, and damn he took out Dino's family as well. Then wahoo they are going looking for Hibari (10 yr Hibari ftw). 

Tsuna's parents being on holiday in Italy spells something good imo xD

Really quite shocked to hear that so many people were killed, including Yamamoto's father () during the 10 years.

Quite interesting that future Tsuna asked the guardians to throw away their rings (some declined), nice that Yamamoto suggested it was to protect them from the warring over them and that was the kind of man Tsuna was. Also I was thrilled to hear that Yamamoto called Tsuna boss 




want more D:


----------



## BloodAlchemist (Apr 14, 2007)

I have a question for all those who read the raws. Can you all read Japanese or  is it just that easy to follow or what? I want to read the raws but I don't know if ill be able to enjoy it at all if I cant understand it.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Apr 15, 2007)

this no reading spoiler shit is killing me!!!!!!


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry to distress you with more spoilers parkinglotpimp but... 
*Spoiler*: _141_ 



It seems that Hibari has the reputation of the strongest guardian. I guess this makes sense seeing as in the kokyou arc he was the person ranked as the strongest in the school and he beat up on Yamamoto and Gokudera in his introductory chapters.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 16, 2007)

Very nice manga, recently got into it. I'm on volume 4 right now.

I can see what you guys mean that the first couple volumes are almost pointless. xD


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Apr 16, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _spoilers from the rings arc_ 



Can someone tell me how is that girl with the eye patch from the ring arc connected to Mukuro?




tagged ~ mori


----------



## CorrosiveMeso (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh, OK. I thought I read something like that on the forum. Oh, well. I'd rather see more of the Vongola rings arc rather than the daily life arc, but I can't complain. I like the series a lot, so any Reborn! is good.


----------



## Dernhelm (Apr 17, 2007)

TiTTTS said:


> and does anyone kno if theres ppl subbing the anime?(srry if someone already said/asked..) Vongola Arc looks so kooool


there is Formula Subs jointing with Shinsen-Subs. they're now at.... 10 i think.

i know someone from Formula, and he's very keen on the series (even tho he's not much of a manga reader) and he finds it cool and makes it a point to upload raws of the episodes, fast.

lol he/she joked about changing the OP music to the old one cos he didn't exactly like the new OP music that much yet. XD



*Tapp Zaddaz*, if you're prepared to be spoiled...


----------



## Mori` (Apr 17, 2007)

can we try keep spoilers of unscanlated material in tags still please <3

its only fair on those who are waiting


----------



## Sesqoo (Apr 17, 2007)

moridin said:


> can we try keep spoilers of unscanlated material in tags still please <3
> 
> its only fair on those who are waiting



Yeah, like me

I have faith, I can feel that the scans are near! So keep those spoiler tags for a whiel longer


----------



## Mori` (Apr 18, 2007)

spoilers spoilers but raw spoilers so i don't think tags are a worry =p

刺客の二人の紹介が扉絵
黒人の方は太猿（階級C++）　嵐系リング（精製度C）　
ロンゲの方は野猿（階級D）　嵐系リング（精製度D）

とりあえずイーピンヤバス
野猿に攻撃される所を山本が止める

山本、野猿を圧倒（野猿は太猿をアニキと呼んでます）
10年後のハル登場、背が伸びて大人っぽくなってる。ツナ達びっくり
相変わらず山本は敵を圧倒

で、ツナ達建物の中に入る
10年後の京子に出会う

ツナはツっ君と呼ばれていました

追ってきた太猿。山本は次の攻撃をとその瞬間

全員10年前の姿に戻った（京子もハルも山本もランボも）
ツナびっくり

で、来週終わり


----------



## Mori` (Apr 18, 2007)

spoiler pics


*Spoiler*: __ 









10 yr Kyouko :3


----------



## Voynich (Apr 19, 2007)

I see Mori has found the Hitman LJ comm too? XDDD


----------



## Mori` (Apr 19, 2007)

pfft

you should have checked the times posted first 

I posted these about 8 hours before the lj com had anything up xD


----------



## Voynich (Apr 19, 2007)

Orly?

I dunno. My friends list is bloated so usually it takes me a while to read up. 


Is amusing though. I usually see Dernhelm and Niabingi having whole discussions on LJ rather than here. I'm more a lurker.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 19, 2007)

haha, i don't really post much on lj all that often. Sometimes on the weekly jump com


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 19, 2007)

I hate using livejournal... thats the thing. I really detest the functionality of it and also its original purpose. I care not to see people's pages I only joined when I had finished reading reborn realised that its a decent place to go for weekly chapters etc etc


----------



## Dernhelm (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah i saw, moridin was first, even on KEFI. but someone else beat him/her on my friends page. XP

*Niabingi*, how do you learn of new replies to the comments you made?


----------



## Voynich (Apr 20, 2007)

Email notification. 

But it's a doubledged sword. You get every new reply to your comments and posts in your mailbox, but you can't turn it off for the bullshit posts. So expect a flooded inbox with IAWTC comments XDDD


----------



## Nes Mikel (Apr 20, 2007)

lol @ raw

They're so screwed. XD


----------



## Mori` (Apr 20, 2007)

xD

Nes reads reborn? so much win


----------



## Mori` (Apr 20, 2007)

haha fair enough =p

does this mean you are reading samurai usagi and want to give some handy summaries so I can decide if its worth persueing or not =p


----------



## Nes Mikel (Apr 20, 2007)

Samurai Usagi is quite interesting. Sort of like a love comedy I suppose, a 15 year old Samurai boy who was married off to a quite an air-headed wife. A very different manga, quite refreshing from all the different shonens out there.

It's certainly more interesting than that Volleyball one anyway. >.>


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 21, 2007)

So many spoiler tags begging me to open them D:<

Maybe we should talk about something else? Like maybe...favorite character? xD


----------



## Dernhelm (Apr 21, 2007)

Voynich said:


> Email notification.
> 
> But it's a doubledged sword. You get every new reply to your comments and posts in your mailbox, but you can't turn it off for the bullshit posts. So expect a flooded inbox with IAWTC comments XDDD


yeah, i was going to suggest that to Niabingi. 


favorite character hummmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....


1. Hayato
2. Mukuro (from way down at the bottom, and almost usurped longstanding Goku)
3. Dino
4. Hibari
5. Yamamoto


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 22, 2007)

Forgot to say mine xD

1. Yamamoto
2. Lambo (Both adult and baby xD)
3. Colonnello
4. Rhyohei
5. Hmmm... Xanxus. 

Girls

1. Bianchi
2. Kyoko
3. I-Pin
4. Haru

are there any other girls? O_O (no Longchamp monster girls plz D: )


----------



## Sesqoo (Apr 22, 2007)

Favourite Characters

Reborn
Hayato
Lambo
Hibari
Tsuna
Yamamoto


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 22, 2007)

My favorites too, from what I've read so far(Just started Vongola Rings Arc):
1. Tsuna
2. Yamamoto
3. Dino
4. Lambo
5. Shamal
6. Hibari
7. Gokudera
8. Mukurou
9. Reborn
10. Bianchi


----------



## Mori` (Apr 22, 2007)

Takeshi
Tsuna
Gokudera
Belphegor
Rokudo


----------



## Dernhelm (Apr 23, 2007)

for girls, i really like Ipin and Bianchi's really cool and pretty. Chrome is sweet too, and we're just about to get to know Lal Milch. Haru's fun and Kyoko is ok i suppose. there's Hana! i think i really like her XD her pessimism is funny.

(i think this series has some of the greatest gals in all of the fandom)


----------



## 15-year-old Lambo (Apr 23, 2007)

I-Pin is quite erm funny. Who is Chrome anyway? I know there are 6 vongola guardians. Gokudera, Yamamoto,Ryohei,Hibari,Lambo,and who? is it chrome?


----------



## Voynich (Apr 23, 2007)

1: Xanxus
2: Lancia
3: Takeshi
4: Hibari
5: Ken


----------



## Dernhelm (Apr 23, 2007)

*Voynich*, i'm surprised that with your icon, Rokudo isn't even there on your list, and got even beaten by Ken.

*15-year-old Lambo*, Ipin can be cool and deadly. i mean the older one lol. and Chrome is... yeah, she's one of _them_.


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 23, 2007)

Dernhelm said:


> *Voynich*, i'm surprised that with your icon, Rokudo isn't even there on your list, and got even beaten by Ken.
> 
> *15-year-old Lambo*, Ipin can be cool and deadly. i mean the older one lol. and Chrome is... yeah, she's one of _them_.



  I think i've been indirectly spoiled x[. Oh well at least you have confirmed that theres another girl that kick ass someone in the future chapters D


----------



## Voynich (Apr 23, 2007)

Dernhelm said:


> *Voynich*, i'm surprised that with your icon, Rokudo isn't even there on your list, and got even beaten by Ken.
> 
> *15-year-old Lambo*, Ipin can be cool and deadly. i mean the older one lol. and Chrome is... yeah, she's one of _them_.



Lol. It's kinda hard to find fanarts of my favs. Rokudo is 6th or something. Maybe I'll switch back to my Xanxus ava.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Apr 23, 2007)

My top 5 faves in no particular order.

Haru 
Lambo
Tsuna
Fuuta
Yamamoto


----------



## LucidaLetter (Apr 23, 2007)

Kyoya
Lambo
Haru
Bianchi
Chrome
Tsuna
Hayato
Takeshi
Lal Milchi
skull


----------



## Hiruma (Apr 24, 2007)

Rebuke Tsuna
Rebuke Tsuna
Rebuke Tsuna
Rebuke Tsuna
Rebuke Tsuna

Only because no one else comes quite close.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Apr 24, 2007)

Hiruma said:


> Rebuke Tsuna
> Rebuke Tsuna
> Rebuke Tsuna
> Rebuke Tsuna
> ...


My list is the same but it also has Hibari, Lambo and Xanxus.


----------



## 15-year-old Lambo (Apr 24, 2007)

Rokudo?Chrome? they are two different persons arent they? i just saw a picture about the vongolan guardians. there is a girl who looks like mukuro. Is she chrome?


----------



## LucidaLetter (Apr 24, 2007)

Yup! she is chrome.


----------



## Dernhelm (Apr 25, 2007)

15-year-old Lambo said:


> Rokudo?Chrome? they are two different persons arent they? i just saw a picture about the vongolan guardians. there is a girl who looks like mukuro. Is she chrome?





*spoilers beware.*


----------



## 15-year-old Lambo (Apr 27, 2007)

OHHH. So mukuro possesed a girl who looks like him. So who is exactly the mist ring holder? mukuro(as in he returned to his old body) or chrome


----------



## Dernhelm (Apr 27, 2007)

hence, we have Mukuro/Chrome. lol. but technically it's Chrome, cos it is _her_ body/physical entity.


----------



## Dernhelm (May 9, 2007)

it's not so bad to skip it. the only character you'll be missing is......... no one i think XD


----------



## Gutsu (May 10, 2007)

Hmm... I guess I can skip it. 

Anyone know where to get Vol 7 raw?

BTW How's the anime I keep hearing mix reviews of it.


----------



## Dernhelm (May 10, 2007)

lol, it *might* come off as bad and silly and senseless in the first 18 episodes, but afterwards, it's all rock on! ;O 
(then again, it went back to the "ho-hum" life after the first major arc ;P)


----------



## Kraker2k (May 11, 2007)

Has the anime reordered things around? or did it happen like that in the manga?


----------



## Dernhelm (May 11, 2007)

a LOT of reordering AND skipping, yes.

hopefully, the skipping is really just "set aside temporarily".

but there are lots of skips already that cannot be undone. (such as Gokudera's smoking and Yamamoto's suicide scene where Tsuna earned his friendship and respect.)


----------



## Nes Mikel (May 11, 2007)

Hm, interesting developments...

It'll even be more interesting how Tsuna is going to explain everything to Kyoko and Haru later, though. XD


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I like Goku's power up. So, why can Tsuna make crystals?


----------



## Mori` (May 16, 2007)

target 145 

リボンバレ

アジトへ戻った一行
ツナ寝ていたが起きて慌てる

泣いてるハルと慰めている京子
どうやら10年後はハルに言わせるとデストロイな世界らしい

で、リボーン
元の世界に戻るに守護者を集めてﾒｶﾞﾈ「入江正一」の男を消せば全ては元に戻る　らしい

舞台変わって日本某所
そのﾒｶﾞﾈが音楽聴いて寝ていました。で、白蘭から花が届いた様です
花言葉は「期待」

で、再びアジト
ハルが立ち直って京子とカレーの準備してました

ツナそれを見て
（今、この時代でやれることをちゃんとやっていくんだ）
決心して終わり


----------



## Niabingi (May 16, 2007)

I am afraid you are correct in assuming there arent any!


----------



## Voynich (May 18, 2007)

Niec. Already read them though.

*read it before you posted, so HAH I beat you* xP


----------



## Niabingi (May 18, 2007)

Yeh I just downoaded them as well I swear I would never have gotten a livejournal account if not for reborn!... btw anybody see the thing at the end of 136 about the wedding song?


----------



## Mori` (Jun 1, 2007)

*target 147*

In the beginning was the Win, and the Win was with Gai, and the Win was Gai


----------



## MUSOLINI (Jun 1, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get 146. The link wasn't working @ritual scan forge last week. Can anyone upload it for me?


----------



## Mori` (Jun 1, 2007)

146 = **


----------



## MUSOLINI (Jun 1, 2007)

moridin said:


> 146 = Devil May Cry Episode 1


Thanks for the link!


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jun 26, 2007)

^Yeah, it was really good to read some new chapters of Reborn again. 

_I cant wait for more_


----------



## barbapapa (Jun 30, 2007)

moridin said:


> 146 = The Bastard!! pimping project



Hey mori, we don't really appreciate direct linking our stuff that way


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 1, 2007)

does anyone know where I can get volume 12 and up? I'm having trouble finding it, thank you ^^


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 1, 2007)

There are no scans available past chapter 95 (of volume 11) there are only raws but a group has started scanning the current arc (the one after the vongola rings) so there are scans for that from chapter 136-139 hopefully they will release more and as Taichi pointed out there is now a scan for 141 as well.
(I have the tankoban raws for volumes 12-15 if you want them just shout and i'll upload em for ya)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 1, 2007)

Got any color spreads in those volumes? >.<


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 1, 2007)

Not so sure as it goes... I will check it out and report back!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 1, 2007)

That's cool.

But I'm also looking for chapters with Chrome in and 20 Years Lambo during the Vongola Rings Arc.

Oh, and the chapter when 
*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



Hibari beats his opponent with one hit from the Rings Arc


----------



## barbapapa (Jul 1, 2007)

color spreads don't exist in volumes
only in magazines


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 1, 2007)

I got some questions regarding the future arc and some other questions about the Varia Arc for those who read the raws... I'll put themin Spoiler Tags to be safe.

*Spoiler*: __ 



*1.* Has Ryohei appeared in the Future Arc yet? Chrome too.
*2.* Are all of the Arcableno(sp?) really dead?
*3.* What happened to Belphegor after the fight with Gokudera?
*4.* How did Gokudera take his loss?
*5.* Have there been any major fights yet in the Future Arc?
*6.* Can someone post a pic of the future characters so far aside from: Gokudera, Yamamoto, Lambo, I-Pin, Colonello.


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 1, 2007)

I did the best I could to answer your questions


Taichi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I've already seen that Lal girl, the one that attacks Tsuan and Gokudera when they first come to the future right?

But I definately want to see Future Hibari


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 2, 2007)

May I please have the Raw? If I can't get a translation I guess I'll settle for the Raw, I can still grasp what's going on.

-----Edit-----

I realized I didn't have Volume 11, if that's translated then I'd like that too ^^


----------



## Voynich (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh Nia, would you be so kind as to upload the 12-15 raws for me? I kinda need to see what the hell happens in the Rings arc before the current ones are making sense.


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 2, 2007)

I uploaded and sent to both of you! Hope you like the raws.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 3, 2007)

Can someone tell me what happens in the last 4 (I think?) Ch of Volume 11 That link you gave me didn't have them


----------



## cmau (Jul 6, 2007)

I cant wait for more chapters..I want them now!!I wana see belephagor fight... im on 95 atm


----------



## Brooke (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey Does anyone know where I can find Scripts for the Raw Volumes?


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 12, 2007)

There are none really!


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 12, 2007)

I'll do anything for even a low quality translation. T_T
I cant live w/o  my manga drug @_@


----------



## Brooke (Jul 12, 2007)

Damn so how am I supposed to know what is going on in the rest of volume 11 and volume 12?


----------



## barbapapa (Jul 12, 2007)

Simple: learn Japanese ^_^


----------



## Brooke (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh yeah thats easy lol to just learn japanese


----------



## barbapapa (Jul 12, 2007)

Yep, sure is.


----------



## Brooke (Jul 12, 2007)

I wish it was that easy  then I could watch Lambo's fight.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 13, 2007)

His head has shrinked. lol
Other than that, not much difference, same with Yamamoto, just a scar and little manlier.

Gokudera was pretty diff.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jul 15, 2007)

Chapter 96 has been released by KEFI.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 15, 2007)

Lol @ Lambo, trying to pussy out the fight. hahah.

Can't wait to see Lambo's you know what during the fight.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't blame Lambo for not wanting to fight  

And wow Varia has no mercy even on it's own team mates :S


----------



## Brooke (Jul 15, 2007)

OMG!!!! I must read the next chapter I think imma Cry.Lambo is soo cool I must see next chapter.I beg of you Kefi please release the chapter soon I cannot wait for my favorite character to fight when its so close.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 15, 2007)

Awesome my drug is here the chapter is here


----------



## Brooke (Jul 15, 2007)

True dat I also wanna thank Kefi for there consistent releases of Fairy Tail its the only thing keeping me alive with the lack of Reborn!


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Jul 16, 2007)

Is there any raw for 153 yet?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 16, 2007)

VaizardIchigo said:


> Is there any raw for 153 yet?



There sure is, with an f***ing amazing character starring this chapter too.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Taichi.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice chapters 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Lol at Reborn


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 22, 2007)

Comparison pic of all Future and Present characters.

Gokudera is the coolest Future looking, heheh. ^^ Second would be either Colonello or Hibari.

Kyoko actually looks hot. O_O


----------



## Voynich (Jul 22, 2007)

Goku looks so emo. He is hot, I admit, but sheesh... all that's lack is eyeliner and black lipstick. 

*dislikes Goku muchly*

Hibari has this really odd haircut. I'm not sure wheter to like it or hate it. 

Also, JUMP scans are crappity. Worked on 142 for about 6 hours yesterday and only got 2 pages cleaned because the raws are utter shit D:


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 22, 2007)

Haru looks so much better in the past than she does in the future as do Yamamoto and Hibari now that I come to think of it. I think that Gokudera looks the best so far...

@Voynich jump scans are indeed crappy but its good to remember people only expect a decent level of clean when it comes to jump scans it never really has to be HQ just acceptable.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 22, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> Haru looks so much better in the past than she does in the future as do Yamamoto and Hibari now that I come to think of it. I think that Gokudera looks the best so far...
> 
> @Voynich jump scans are indeed crappy but its good to remember people only expect a decent level of clean when it comes to jump scans it never really has to be HQ just acceptable.



Maybe you don't but BAA and Oozora do expect HQ   It just takes a bit more time because the scans are so bloody dusty (after levelling out the blacks and whites the pages resembles one of those "connect the dots" drawings) And my tablet pen needs replacing soon cause it gets a bit worn out. (no wonder with 80+ pages of cleaning each week)


It seems Amano is pretty decent at drawing teens but the adults all seem a bit..odd. Hibari looks too young, Yamamoto has an oddface/neck. Ah well, with everyone squeeing about Hibari showing up again, I won't complain XDD


----------



## Voynich (Jul 22, 2007)

*laughs* So true. She always sends back my final version with a "fix this, fix that" note. I prefer cleaning the tank scans. They're alot smaller so less easy for typesetting but I can clean those chapters in 30 minz or so.


Yeah agreed. Gokudera did age properly but he definitely lost his combative edge it seems. He looks pretty weepy and emo-fied.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 22, 2007)

Amano draws the best art in Weekly SJ though. lol


----------



## Brooke (Jul 22, 2007)

I think Lambo looks cool,anyways could someone give me like a full pic of him from the latest chapter?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 22, 2007)

Lambo doesn't appear in the new chapter...


----------



## Brooke (Jul 22, 2007)

I mean whatever chapter they showed him in the future I just wanna see a piccy of him.


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 22, 2007)

He has barely been shown in the future arc just a quick flash and even then he looks exactly the same as he does in every arc he has appeared in where he uses the ten year bazooka on himself (which has happened veeery often).


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 22, 2007)

I wonder who would win in a fight between Ryohei, and Sanosuke from Kenshin.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jul 22, 2007)

I think 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Lal Milch


 is one of my favourite character designs so far.


----------



## Brooke (Jul 22, 2007)

Well the only reason I asked was because they show a pic of the him the picture posted above with The Present and Futrue people.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 22, 2007)

Lambo has a cooler transformation that'll appear in the Anime RAWS very soon.


----------



## Brooke (Jul 22, 2007)

I know Im waiting for freakin 41


----------



## Voynich (Jul 23, 2007)

How so? xD I need to vent my frustration at the jump scans somewhere. 

It is. He lost his agressive edge which makes it really odd because the young Gokudera would have gone berserk if someone had harmed Tsuna.


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeh I thought it was hilarious also...


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 23, 2007)

could someone give a link to the first volume of this?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 23, 2007)

Link removed

or you can us the pimping project on this forum.


----------



## neostar8710 (Jul 23, 2007)

what chapter does that kid with glasses whos the main enemy for the new arc appear in?


----------



## Dernhelm (Jul 23, 2007)

Voynich said:


> How so? xD I need to vent my frustration at the jump scans somewhere.


because..... because.
i dunno, Niabingi might have more of a clue, but, anyway. 



			
				also said:
			
		

> It is. He lost his agressive edge which makes it really odd because the young Gokudera would have gone berserk if someone had harmed Tsuna.


that's what the younger one is doing (for him) now, it seems. look at how he socked older Yamamoto square on the face. anyway, i think it's just basically him (older Gokudera) having resigned to the harshest of realities. resigned, defeated, having lost his one true goal. i like chapter 137 at how much emotion Amano was able to pack into Goku's face. i guess the effect is doubled because it's a face we have never seen from him, and we're still reeling from that change, and it only makes you wonder and feel for him.


----------



## Brooke (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey what day does Reborn! air in japan?


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 24, 2007)

Dernhelm said:


> because..... because.
> i dunno, Niabingi might have more of a clue, but, anyway.



Nope I was just being sarcastic really you said it was funny and I though pfft may as well join in the hilarity myself.

@ toothpick i'm not so sure but I know its sometime toward the end of the week a friday or saturday or something. (I would laugh if i'm pathetically wrong)


----------



## Dernhelm (Jul 24, 2007)

*toothpick*, 10 am in Japan on Saturdays. TV Tokyo i think.

aaaand *neostar8710*, somewhere in Vol. 2.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 24, 2007)

Lol @ Nia. I have no idea what's so funny either. Well I do have an idea but still, that has not much to do with this discussion. I think. Somewhat. Does it? XD 

Aargh I saw this really nice Byakuran x Irie doujin. Was tempted to buy it. But 20 dollars was a bit much D:


----------



## Brooke (Jul 24, 2007)

Thankies Niabingi and Dernhelm I was curious so I could get a general Idea of when I could get the new raw.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 24, 2007)

I haven't read back that far, but I couldn't find it the 2 pages before this one. Was there a raw chapter this week (last SJ), if so can someone provide a link.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 1, 2007)

For any fans of the series who are all caught up with the raws I would take the time out to cast your vote in this Lj poll about new chapter releases.


I personally found a lot of the questions to be hard to answer so if your unsure explain a bit about why you voted that way or state what you would like clearly. If it means getting more regular releases then I think its worth the 2 minutes it'll take.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice poll.

I voted for LQ and Speedy releases, lol. I just want ma damn chapters. I could care less about HQs for Reborn! series. HQ is what KEFI is for.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 1, 2007)

If you know of any other good reborn communities post the link there as well. I would but I don't post in any other forum except this one but I know that 4chan has one but I don't post there ever at all. But I just figured the more voters the merrier.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 1, 2007)

Been thinking. Does anyone have any HQ Volume Covers for 10 and beyond?

I haven't seen any of them yet, unfortunately.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2007)

been a while since i posted in here but this is worth it =p

157 spoiler pics

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Voynich (Aug 15, 2007)

Meh, I don't find them too impressing honestly. Getting kinda bored with it since it doesn't seem to progress much at all D:


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2007)

Is this reborn's skypiea?  Ooh, that's bad as Reborn doesn't have as many memories to run on despite using a timeskip.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 15, 2007)

It just seems a rerun of the Varia arc with new chars who aren't nearly as interesting. Or maybe I'm just bothered a bit more because I have to clean those bloody Jump scans which takes me hours and nothing fucking happens, except more implied Yama/Goku which sends the fangirls raging but really doesn't interest me. I just want stuff to start happening. Hurry up with the fuckin adult chars introduction and get back to kicking ass.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, the recent chapters have Hibari ownage but that's it. I think they're going to start training now to get ready for all the big battles.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 16, 2007)

Nope 97 is not out yet as far as I know.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 16, 2007)

Holy Crap! Just saw spoilers for the upcoming RAW ch. And I must say, it'll be as good as Hibari's return!


*Spoiler*: __ 



We see Future Reborns silouhette talking to Yamamoto and CHROME!!!!!! STILL WITH A MINI SKIRT! But only her bottom half this ch.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 18, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find 157, 156 and 155?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 19, 2007)

Never knew you were a Reborn fan, Setoshi. lol Nice Ava.

EDIT:
Oh and for the new chapters, f***ing amazing. I wish Future Haru would've stayed longer, she was REAL cute.

And some Gokudera x Yamamoto lol. I hope Tsuna kicks this guys ass.


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks Shiro.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 So now everyone is being wtfpwned by the time thing and being warped to 10 years later?  I need the next chapter to see what kind of powers Tsuna and Gokudera will get from the ring(Box thingy? ) and see if they can fight or at least stall till the others get away 




With that said... I need the raws


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Aug 19, 2007)

I can't get anywhere here. what do I click to get the images?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah, you click the images to get to the specific chapter.


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh wow this days I've been failing hard  I asked for the raws but they were up there all the time.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Aug 20, 2007)

What images? There aren't any I see. Just a list of Japanese words in a row that are links.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Aug 20, 2007)

^It's worth it; the story arc has been pretty interesting so far. 



Hero's Card said:


> Thanks Shiro.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



What I find wierd is: Adult versions of the time displaced characters must be wondering around in the past.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2007)

I just read the raws and then lately have been keeping an eye on

Zhao Yun

who's doing excellent translations.


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 20, 2007)

Kinda annoying switching from a manga page and the translation but still I'm glad a translation exist even if it is like this :]

I think I'll get use to it quick though xD

Btw the pass is:

byakuran

Though its easy to get, its in the FAQ page


----------



## Voynich (Aug 20, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Maybe so, but its my opinion.



Well it definitely doesn't make me wanna speed up cleaning though  

I kinda enjoyed taking my time and making the chaps look HQ and nice. This MQ stuff feels so halfassed to me.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 20, 2007)

Byakuran heheh, the pimp himself.

@Voynich
Do you not like seeing chapters MQ or something? I mean atleast we know what's going on.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 20, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Byakuran heheh, the pimp himself.
> 
> @Voynich
> Do you not like seeing chapters MQ or something? I mean atleast we know what's going on.



I don't really care about Reborn much anymore. I read it because I clean it. I enjoyed doing the HQ scans more though. They took alot of skill. The MQ cleans take barely any skill whatsoever. And people saying they don't actually care what the hell we do as long as we bring out their chapters fast kinda pisses me off.


----------



## Dernhelm (Aug 21, 2007)

MiraLo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What I find wierd is: Adult versions of the time displaced characters must be wondering around in the past.


nope. actually if you speculate a lot more, they might actually be on a warpath to hunt down Irie and maybe even Byakuran, i dunno.

Future Arc seems to be a diff. story from Varia, so it wouldn't be so bad to jump ahead. that's my opinion. tho obviously, you will be spoiled of stuff that happened in the Varia arc.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Aug 21, 2007)

^That's actually sort of my point. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Adult Gokudera is probably on the hunt for Irie in the past. I was just wondering about the way it will be addressed. I wonder what was done with Adult Tsuna's body.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 21, 2007)

You could've said you were with the cleaners first so I wouldn't have said anything. And no that wasn't me.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 21, 2007)

Don't lie to me. You are aware that mods can check who left the negrep right? 

I honestly don't get why you're acting like that. Seriously. Great going. I'll assume you're just having a bad day cause normally I quite like you, but this doesn't really make me like the fandom any better.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Aug 23, 2007)

KEFI has released 97 . 

Lambo!!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _158_ 















and thanks kefi for #97 ^^


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 23, 2007)

Holy shit, the new RAW looks too cool to be true. O_O


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeh aside from Dino looking so uncharacteristically camp! The rest of the spoilers look sooo sooo awesome. The 1st seems so cool I wonder if thats how Tsuna is gonna look in ten years?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 23, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm still not too fond of all of Tsuna's previous enemies becoming allies, that jus ruins the story to me. Byakuran better not become a good guy.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2007)

has anything bar them appearing on the colour spread indictated they are becoming good guys? I've not read anything that mentions them actually showing in the chapter itself, nor that they are good. The spread also apparently talks about a hitman reborn movie as well, so it may be that if they are involved in anything its just going to be that.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 23, 2007)

Are you sure that spread is only going to be in a movie? I mean it's kind of obvious they're not going to be bad guys anymore. With the Dino x Squalo relationship that is. heheh.

Target 98 Scanned by PJ


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2007)

> Are you sure that spread is only going to be in a movie?



I'm not sure but the spread mentions the movie/special and I've not seen a pic with them in the chapter at all :/

am waiting on kefi's scans D:


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Aug 23, 2007)

moridin said:


> *Spoiler*: _158_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn that is awesome. Someone please post the raw when it comes out.


----------



## Sesqoo (Aug 23, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Are you sure that spread is only going to be in a movie? I mean it's kind of obvious they're not going to be bad guys anymore. With the Dino x Squalo relationship that is. heheh.
> 
> Target 98 Scanned by PJ



 

Thank you


----------



## Dernhelm (Aug 24, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Are you sure that spread is only going to be in a movie? I mean it's kind of obvious they're not going to be bad guys anymore. With the Dino x Squalo relationship that is. heheh.


Xanxus and his company are essentially part of the Vongola. and i think they would really have to team up with Tsuna and his own crew because Byakuran wants to take out everyone else outside his camp. Xanxus, Dino, Tsuna with their own respective groups are going to need all the help they can get.

plus, there's another indication that the Varia side, at least Squalo, have worked with Tsuna's side already. i'm most certain he taught older Yamamoto a special technique of his.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 24, 2007)

> i'm most certain he taught older Yamamoto a special technique of his.



ah thats an idea, I always thought Yamamoto was just talented and was able to recreate it.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 24, 2007)

unexpected but goddamn nice. Not Kefi level (I'll definately re-dl their releases) but still nice to read.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh man even more players on the field? xD *laughs* Quality is good though.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 25, 2007)

*target 158 (chinese)*

[Shinsen-Subs]_Kaze_no_Stigma_-_19_[7015DBB8].avi


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 25, 2007)

Colored Tsuna Ver. V. R. is WIN!

City go for Julio...damn Sven, chill a bit


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 25, 2007)

Damn, why does it end at Yamamoto's fight. I was really looking forward to it. I hope they'll release V13 fast.


----------



## Sesqoo (Aug 25, 2007)

Awesome release. I do also hope that they will release V13 fast.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Aug 25, 2007)

Is there some other way to see the raw. I can't see any images, not even in the link Shiro posted.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 25, 2007)

There you go Link removed


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 30, 2007)

Holy shit 89.1 mb volume

O_o


----------



## Mori` (Aug 30, 2007)

I forgot to post 159 spoilers here and am lazy so i'll just link to the thread on kefi.


----------



## zura (Aug 31, 2007)

Dernhelm said:


> plus, there's another indication that the Varia side, at least Squalo, have worked with Tsuna's side already.


Don't forget that Ryohei's gone overseas to meet with a certain "okama".


----------



## Voynich (Aug 31, 2007)

You can just read them online at Link removed ?


----------



## bandit inactive (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Black Swan (Aug 31, 2007)

I kinda gave up on this manga for a while after the releases go so slow... but these last releases just rekindled my interest in this series. 

That gokudera fight was so awesome, he looked so cool with that bandaged up outfit with the belt full of explosives kinda a cross b/w batman and bankai ichigo. 

This last fight with yammato is great too especially with the revelation that his style has been defeated already. Yammato is so cool and calm, which reminds why he is my favourite character.

WTF Hibari went evil or something what the hell is he doing fighting and about to kill tsuna I thought he was a guardian.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 31, 2007)

I think Hibari is just testing Tsuna right now since they never had a fight before.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 1, 2007)

It seems like chap 108 is out.  

Online view
D/l from Sosexyscans... *its at the bottom*


----------



## zura (Sep 1, 2007)

Black Swan said:


> WTF Hibari went evil or something what the hell is he doing fighting and about to kill tsuna I thought he was a guardian.


Everything Hibari does is serious business. If Tsuna can't defeat him, how can he become a superior mafia boss?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 1, 2007)

Black Swan said:


> That gokudera fight was so awesome, he looked so cool with that bandaged up outfit with the belt full of explosives kinda a cross b/w batman and bankai ichigo.



hells yes, its probably one of my favourite shounen fights ever. Really intense and the artwork was just perfect for it.



> Yammato is so cool and calm, which reminds why he is my favourite character.



definately, he doesn't get phased, he just calmly goes about whatever it is he has to do.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 1, 2007)

Ryohei is too underused. ;_;

For one of the main characters, he nees more screentime.

And awesome, thanks for the links, Judgemento.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 1, 2007)

I totally agree with you Shiro Amada Ryohei needs more focus! He had better get a look in to this new arc else I shall be somewhat let down.


----------



## Black Swan (Sep 1, 2007)

zura said:


> Everything Hibari does is serious business. If Tsuna can't defeat him, how can he become a superior mafia boss?



Yea I know that, he is a bit of a loose canon, I always figured him to be the lone wolf type. But I also always took him to be like one of those classic western lone wolfs who seem to be loners and isolate themselves but always do whats right in the end.


moridin said:


> hells yes, its probably one of my favourite shounen fights ever. Really intense and the artwork was just perfect for it.


The pace was also excellent and both goku and the prince showed off all their moves and tactics, they left nothing on the table.


> definately, he doesn't get phased, he just calmly goes about whatever it is he has to do.


I just hope that resolve doesn't break after this fight b/c learning that everything you put your hopes in mean nothing, and what you put all your faith is false is a crushing feeling. This fight is really gonna test yammato's character and resolve. Hopefully he handles it better than when he broke his leg and tried to commit suicide in the begining of the manga.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 2, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> I totally agree with you Shiro Amada Ryohei needs more focus! He had better get a look in to this new arc else I shall be somewhat let down.



ryohei's awesome there has to be a reason why we haven't seen him yet.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

I wish Ryohei would've atleast been more involved in the Kokuyo arc. Instead of being tooken out by Ken so easy.

He could've atleast went with the gang to Kokuyo or protect one of the Bloody Twins from Kyoko.

Not to mention he barely hangs out with Tsuna and Co.


----------



## zura (Sep 3, 2007)

Episode 47: oh god Squalo why are you so entertaining

Best moment was when Xanxus threw his glass (of juice hehe) at his head. A+++, have already watched it more than 15 times.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 3, 2007)

This manga is fantastic. Its becoming one of my favorites, up their with YYH and DGM


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 6, 2007)

Judgemento said:


> It seems like chap 108 is out.
> 
> Online view
> D/l from Sosexyscans... *its at the bottom*



109 and 110 have also been released. Links in Judgemento's post


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 6, 2007)

Awesome. 

Makes me wonder if Squalo could beat Kenshin.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved how Yamamoto incorporated his baseball stance into his 9th form. Can't wait to see the fight animated in the coming weeks.


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't wait until after the Millefiore/Future Arc, there's definitely no chance of a daily life arc again (lol seriously how is it possible), and possibly the guardians may go to Italy?! Since Tsuna is now the 10th generation Vongola he needs to take charge of things, doesn't he?


----------



## Sesqoo (Sep 6, 2007)

S^3 ftw! Awesome chapters. Can't wait for 111


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 6, 2007)

> I can't wait until after the Millefiore/Future Arc, there's definitely no chance of a daily life arc again (lol seriously how is it possible), and possibly the guardians may go to Italy?! Since Tsuna is now the 10th generation Vongola he needs to take charge of things, doesn't he?


Nah, if your up with the raws.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsuna doesn't exactly like the Vongola anymore. He's trying to take it down now *supposedly*.


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I thought it was more of him responding to the mindfuck instead of really wanting to take down the Vongola...Tsuna's main motivation is to protect, so it's more likely he'll change the way of the Vongola instead of taking it out.


----------



## kaz (Sep 7, 2007)

Definitely a great manga. One of my favorites at the moment.

I just wish MangaShare would do a collab with Kefi and release all the missing chapters. I want Reborn to be more recent and weekly.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 7, 2007)

If reborn got scanned weekly then that'd be a miracle. It's still working on its popularity first. Atleast popular enough to be sanned in English.

It's pretty damn popular in China though. A big hit.

New Raw Ch. should be out soon.


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 7, 2007)

I tried to copy mori and Shiro's combo style but it seems like it was a miserable failure D:

S^3 scans are going pretty fast, I think


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 8, 2007)

Nah, your set looks probably as good as I'd do it. *reps*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 8, 2007)

Lol, what a coincidence Bass, ch. 111 just came out. hah.

Reborn! Ch. 111

I'm reading it now, I think this is the outcome of the battle.

EDIT: Yeah I was right, it was. Guardians of the Mist, next. My most anticipated one. >


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 8, 2007)

So I was thinking about the guardians...and...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Well basically it's been set-up so that Ryohei isn't going to appear or do much... 

Since Reborn was talking about the link between the ring guardians, and if we consider it, the fact is cloud, rain, storm, and lightning are basically all linked because they all appear together in a thunderstorm...and even mist can be argued to appear during one. But Sun just doesn't pop up, it wouldn't make sense for there to be Sun or any of the other 5 weather conditions since they all deal with bad weather. And the mangaka even purposely makes a deal of letting Ryohei appear alone...his intro chapter was only with Tsuna, and later he shows up with his ring only after Gokudera and Yamamoto leave, during the first night he shows up alone (while Goku and Yama again appear together), and during the Sky battle he also appears alone when he busts the building. In the Future arc, Ryohei isn't even there because he's overseas, while the other 6 guardians were all in the Namimori area.


----------



## kaz (Sep 9, 2007)

Damn, a pretty impressive chapter 111. Slick movements and an overall good development in this chapter. Next up, the Guardians of the Mist fight.

Now off to wait a week or two for the next one.


----------



## Majeh (Sep 9, 2007)

im at episode 35 and was wondering where i would start in the manga to continue from that area..?


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 9, 2007)

Chapter 85 or 86.


----------



## Bass (Sep 9, 2007)

SQUALO, NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Sesqoo (Sep 9, 2007)

Awesome chapter. Can't wait for the next chapter/fight.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 9, 2007)

I still aint read any of volume 13 I am waiting for it to be finished then I will give it a read I'm not particular interested in volume 14 as well because the fight between the guardians of mist from the raws it was my least fave fight.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 10, 2007)

I read this manga, started not too long ago, though. Currently at Volume 3...one thing I do not like is how the author spend so much time introducing the characters' personalities, just when do the actions start?


----------



## Telash (Sep 10, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> If reborn got scanned weekly then that'd be a miracle. It's still working on its popularity first. Atleast popular enough to be sanned in English.
> 
> It's pretty damn popular in China though. A big hit.
> 
> New Raw Ch. should be out soon.



---



Yanniv said:


> Damn, a pretty impressive chapter 111. Slick movements and an overall good development in this chapter. Next up, the Guardians of the Mist fight.
> 
> Now off to wait a week or two for the next one.



---

Please, what are you guys talking about? I'm releasing Reborn chapters every 2 days over at Source. infact i've just released chapter 112...

We may not be as high quality as Kefi but the chapters are comming regulary... are we really that hard to find?


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 10, 2007)

^You are doing a freaking awesome job with the releases.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 10, 2007)

Every 2 days? I didn't notice that. xD Good job.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 10, 2007)

It's really nice having lots of reborn releases all over the place the more love the series gets the better I say!! Kefi have released chapter 100 this morning it seems that they got a lot of new staff for the project so we should be seeing more in the way of releases coming from them soon. Which is good because yeh it's nice to have more volumes scanned but in the long run quality always wins out and so having Kefi scans for my archives will be good (plus I always feel the need to reread the chapters when Kefi release them just because it's the gold standard and I always seem to enjoy reading theirs more I guess it's to do with the level of english).


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Sep 10, 2007)

Awesome, Chapter 112 is out now, and the Kokuyo characters are back. I'd probably have been more surprised by this chapter if I hadn't spoiled myself on who the Mist Guardian was, though. >< Can't wait to see the Mist battle.


----------



## kaz (Sep 10, 2007)

Telash said:


> ---
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright dude, chill. I thank you guys for scanning reborn as quickly as possible.

Thanks for 112 and I'm looking forward to 113 ASAP.


----------



## Sesqoo (Sep 10, 2007)

Speedy release ftw!


----------



## Brooke (Sep 10, 2007)

Yay Kefi released 100 I can't wait for 101 it will be awesome.


----------



## Bass (Sep 11, 2007)

Hmmm....so Tsuna's next guardian is 
*Spoiler*: _112 spoilers_ 



Mukuro?  I thought it was Hibari.


----------



## kaz (Sep 11, 2007)

Bass said:


> Hmmm....so Tsuna's next guardian is
> *Spoiler*: _112 spoilers_
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hibari is the Guardian of the Cloud.

Mist belongs to that guy in that spoiler tag.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 11, 2007)

Last page of chapter 112 was priceless. xD Seeing Hibari's reaction to "that person"


----------



## Brooke (Sep 11, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Last page of chapter 112 was priceless. xD Seeing Hibari's reaction to "that person"



I agree it was pretty awesome,also Tsuna's reaction to the other two.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 12, 2007)

^Good chapter. I loved the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Bel/Marmon encounter


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 And finally the Mist chapters come. Chrome is the only girl in the group of 7 guys in this manga, after all


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Sep 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Glad to see Chrome arrive, and I can't wait to see the fight with Marmon. It should be pretty interesting.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2007)

Except Chrome really isn't.  Is she?


----------



## kaz (Sep 12, 2007)

Are we going to have to use spoiler tags from now on? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not too sure what Chrome is, but the fight is going to be amazing. I've always figured Marmon was of some importance since he looks like an evil reborn.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chrome is da shit.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 12, 2007)

One female in a group of a bunch of guys is common in manga.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice one; 3 volumes out of thin air. That 5 month wait between new translations feels just like a fleeting memory now.

KEFI have released 101 as well.

Thanks for the summary on the latest raw. Seems very interesting indeed.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 13, 2007)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 147
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 144


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh shit... 2 volumes? At the same time?! Thank god I dont have homework today


----------



## Krelian (Sep 13, 2007)

can someone tell me where i can dl chapter 136+?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 13, 2007)

Chapter 135 comes out corrupt for me.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2007)

works fine for me? did your download break


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 13, 2007)

Damn, so many Reborn today. Coming in from left to right, but hellI'm enjoying it a lot.

Dropped everything else I wa reading for this.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh man I finally got my Xanxus fix. Combined with the spoiler pages from 161 my fangirl needs have been fulfilled.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 13, 2007)

It was. I've seriously been aching to read it because I honestly couldn't care about the current arc untill I've read the Varia arc. I still can't be quite bothered to care, but at least there is a small shimmer of hope that Xan may turn up again soon xD 

161 is still far away from where I am with cleaning though *head to desk*


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you moridin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spaZ (Sep 13, 2007)

Krelian said:


> can someone tell me where i can dl chapter 136+?



yeah me to thats if its out past there though i have seen 142 scanned?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2007)

there's odd loose chapters scanned last time I checked, nothing continuous though?


----------



## spaZ (Sep 13, 2007)

so its really just scanned up to 135 than?


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 13, 2007)

I got from 136-143
Target 136
Target 137
Target 138
Target 139
Target 140
Target 141
Target 142
Target 143

I could only find active boxnet links and couldnt be bothered to upload the files elsewhere. I think someone released 144/5 today I don't know if it was any good so didnt download it so I have no link..


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 13, 2007)

Hibari is god, still.


----------



## Krelian (Sep 13, 2007)

thank you Niabingi
i was searching everywhere but couldnt find it
you are a life saver


----------



## Shinji (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm only on 145 =_=, I need more, its irritating me that i can't be current lol.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 13, 2007)

No problem Krelian! I had to reread them as well seeing as I had done up to 135 and wanted to get a new spin on the current arc. They were more enjoyable on the back of the varia arc.. still though I await Kefi's releases of the varia arc I seem to understand what's going on so much more in thier releases.


----------



## Majeh (Sep 13, 2007)

umm some1 posted 144 and 147 and i read 144 but could some1 post 145 and 146 plz? unless they skipped those chapters then =\


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 13, 2007)

I downloaded 144 and 145 and though I respect the fact that Reborn! doesnt have a dedicated scanner like other more popular series which can often mean the raw scans suck. I didn't think that the 144/5 were very good they looked vaseliney. As far as I know 146 hasnt been done by anyone and I havent read the 147 scan though I's been told that it's good.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 13, 2007)

Just finished Volume 15, damn was it good too. Xanxus vs. Tsuna is the best fight so far in the entire series.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 13, 2007)

Volume 15 was awesome!! I don't know about best fight I have enjoyed all the Vongola rings fights so much (Mist battle had me a bit bamboozled but was still fun).


----------



## Brooke (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey anyone know if there is 136 - to current anywhere?


----------



## kaz (Sep 13, 2007)

And the fast, intelligent Ex-quiping. has 136-145, 147 so far. If you don't mind online viewing, check it out.


----------



## Majeh (Sep 13, 2007)

^^^^ yea i watch 136-143 on that but how come 146 is skipped..?


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 13, 2007)

Finished reading v13-15 + c135 earlier today. Damn man, I love this manga sooooooo much. Those volumes featured some of the best fights yet and properly introduced one of my three favorite characters in Reborn: Chrome.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 14, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Gamabunta holding off Manda. has 136-145, 147 so far. If you don't mind online viewing, check it out.



Ahh thankies hmm whats up with the no 146 thats so weird.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 14, 2007)

People asking for 136+ already!! It seems that people are unwilling to go back even one page in this thread in order to answer their own questions so to quote myself from the previous page


> I got from 136-143
> Target 136
> Target 137
> Target 138
> ...


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 14, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Just finished Volume 15, damn was it good too. Xanxus vs. Tsuna is the best fight so far in the entire series.



Yeah, volume 15 was really good. It was nice to see that everyone had their part in the final battle. Hibari had so many great moments during those last few volumes.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 14, 2007)

I have to agree with you there, Hibari was really awesome in volume 15 to be fair!! I really really enjoyed reading this arc (so glad that this group did it I hate to sound moany but I was not enjoying the sosexyscans quality wasnt to good cleaning or english) the last two battles made so much more sense to me and it's put a whole new spin on the future arc as well.

I am curious to see how will everyone order the rings matches like put the 7 battles in order of most favourite to least favourite if you can. For me it is very hard because they all were so good and there is very little seperating them
Battle for Storm
Battle for Sky
Battle for Sun
Battle for Rain
Battle for Thunder
Battle for Mist
Battle for Cloud (seeing as the actual fight itself Hibari vs Gola Mosca lasted like one page)
The first 4 were barely seperated in terms of how much I adore them! When I reread the arc from start to finish the order will probably change.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd say that the battle for Rain was probably my favourite. After that:

Battle for Sky
Battle for Thunder
Battle for Cloud - It was short but had my favourite scene from the Varia arc.
Battle for Storm
Battle for Mist
Battle for Sun


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 14, 2007)

Sky - It's the damn Sky.
Rain - The whole Shigure Souen style being so hardcore was amazing, as was Yamamoto coming up with a move on the fly. 
Mist - Looked cool. Revealed important backstory and introduced a new (female!) character. 
Storm - Was wondering why Gokudera didn't just back off and blow up Belphegor. Other than that, it was a very good fight.
Sun - It was good but it wasn't all that interesting compared to the ones above.
Thunder - Way too one-sided, and it didn't last very long either. Lambo and Levi are not part of my favourite characters for sure.
Cloud - The fight itself was only a double spread.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 14, 2007)

Ah 146/147 is currently being worked on. I'm cleaning them this weekend. Release depends on Oozora though.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 14, 2007)

20-Years Later Lambo is just amazing. He could take the Varia by himself probably. lol j/k


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 14, 2007)

Hiruma and Shiro, I need you guys help since I love both of your sets and it was one of the main reasons I said fuck it, let me read the manga with mori recommendation. Manga>>>>>>>Anime.   Anyway, can you please find me a very cool Lambo twenty years in the Future pic?  I wanted a Hyper Tsuna but everybody uses that.

Right now, I'm up to the Ring of the Mist part and I already know who it is since I spoiled myself by accident.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 14, 2007)

I have some 20yrs Lambo pictures on my home pc there are a few kicking around here and there.

Also small moment but I thought it was cool when Ryohei boxed in the gym wall more especially because a few chapters before that Colonello had said that it was reinforced concrete. Since Ryohei moments are few and far between I paid more attention to it.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 14, 2007)

Nia, what happened to you yesterday 

Oh, and I was wrong about the Guardian of the Mist.  Chrome<3


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 14, 2007)

I was there but more as a casual bystander seeing as I had just walked in from a double shift and was eating my dinner (half of which burnt due to me jumping in to the fray).

Oh and everyone who reads that part does the whole "I know who it is thing..."


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm on Volume 14 right now.  How many volumes I have until I reach to the current?


----------



## Voynich (Sep 14, 2007)

Uhm volume 15 and half of volume 16. Not too many.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 14, 2007)

When I read volume 14 I was saying to myself I can't wait till Kefi do this, just so I can understand that whole ring of mist battle better (their english and translators notes are always very clear).

Last I checked all of volume 16 was scanned as I think that's from 135-143.. but again I say THINK. There are 144/145/147 scans about but the first to are not very good the 147 scan is but then no 146 so...


----------



## Voynich (Sep 14, 2007)

Nah 146/147...I think the release was planned for around the 22nd, but I still need to clean those chaps this weekend and the release date depends on how fast Oozora has their translation and reviews done. 

Eh I honestly didn't care much about the fights. Well cept Xanxus'. Not enough to reread it all though.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 14, 2007)

Well I meant that there were random people who scanned 144/145 and 147... I didnt read them though I downloaded 144/5 but the quality was to poor then didnt want to skip to 147.

I reread more or less any series or book that I enjoy in order to gain a better understanding of what's going on. I often miss things in the beginning due to being too excited at the occurences happening for the first time.

Edit: Kefi just released 102 they are really going for it!!


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 14, 2007)

Right now, I'm on Volume 15 and I'll stop there until I see better quality.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 14, 2007)

I think the quality of 136-143 is good considering it came from crappy weekly raws an not tankoban volumes. It's around 144 that it started to get more iffy...


----------



## Brooke (Sep 14, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> I have to agree with you there, Hibari was really awesome in volume 15 to be fair!! I really really enjoyed reading this arc (so glad that this group did it I hate to sound moany but I was not enjoying the sosexyscans quality wasnt to good cleaning or english) the last two battles made so much more sense to me and it's put a whole new spin on the future arc as well.
> 
> I am curious to see how will everyone order the rings matches like put the 7 battles in order of most favourite to least favourite if you can. For me it is very hard because they all were so good and there is very little seperating them
> Battle for Storm
> ...




I came in kinda late with the convo but umm my favorite fights in order.

Battle for Thunder
Battle for Storm
Battle for Sun
Battle for Rain
Battle for Mist
Battle for Sky
Battle for Cloud

Yeah well Lambo is my favorite character and I enjoyed the fight,I just wish it would have lasted longer.



Cyber Celebrity said:


> Hiruma and Shiro, I need you guys help since I love both of your sets and it was one of the main reasons I said fuck it, let me read the manga with mori recommendation. Manga>>>>>>>Anime.   Anyway, can you please find me a very cool Lambo twenty years in the Future pic?  I wanted a Hyper Tsuna but everybody uses that.
> 
> Right now, I'm up to the Ring of the Mist part and I already know who it is since I spoiled myself by accident.





This is my photobucket Album with all my adult Lambo pics,some are with other people so I hope thats ok.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 14, 2007)

Man the end of Volume 15 was such a tease and Xanxus doesn't know when to admit defeat.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 14, 2007)

The Reborn fandom lacks Xanxus love D:

Awesomely insanely powerful arrogant not underage maniac who makes facial scarring look damn hot. Now what is there not to love?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 14, 2007)

If I find or dig up any pics, I'll be sure to post them up here, CC.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 14, 2007)

Good looking out Shiro.

Voynich, I hate him though that's a cool avy you got there.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 14, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Good looking out Shiro.
> 
> Voynich, I hate him though that's a cool avy you got there.



You're forgiven xD *I have 26 Xanxus avas just for NF use*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 14, 2007)

Can't find any 20-Years Later Lambo pictures.

But I do have some Hyper Dying Will Tsuna Colored Manga pages, if you want that.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 14, 2007)

Voynich said:


> You're forgiven xD *I have 26 Xanxus avas just for NF use*



Heh, I always wondered about your bottomless pit of Xanxus avys. I like Xanxus: Great powers and one of the best character designs in Reborn! I always prefered Mukuro as a villain though. I'd like to see Xanxus back in the fray soon though.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 14, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Good looking out Shiro.
> 
> Voynich, I hate him though that's a cool avy you got there.



Yo I don't know if you payed attention to my post but a posted my photobucket link to my Lambo Album.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 14, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Can't find any 20-Years Later Lambo pictures.
> 
> But I do have some Hyper Dying Will Tsuna Colored Manga pages, if you want that.



Yes thank you.

@toothpick:  Thanks for those selections but none of them really stand out for me, they were still cool.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 14, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Yes thank you.
> 
> @toothpick:  Thanks for those selections but none of them really stand out for me, they were still cool.



Ahh alright man no worries just trying to help out another fan.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll upload the pics tomorrow, CC.

People need to praise Lanchia more, his comeback was awesome. He wiped out a bunch of Varia single handedly. Fuckin' pimp he is.

I think he might even be as strong as Xanxus.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 14, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I'll upload the pics tomorrow, CC.
> 
> People need to praise Lanchia more, his comeback was awesome. He wiped out a bunch of Varia single handedly. Fuckin' pimp he is.
> 
> I think he might even be as strong as Xanxus.




He is strong but I don't think Xanxus strength I mean all the people he beat where like the next down.So they were all weaker then the Varia that the Family fought.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 14, 2007)

I guess, atleast stronger than Squalo, I suppose. Since I consider him right next to Xanxus.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 14, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I guess, atleast stronger than Squalo, I suppose. Since I consider him right next to Xanxus.



Really I consider Bel to be next to Xanxus.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 14, 2007)

Don't know about that. Bel isn't exactly that powerful, just crazy. And smart of course.

And Squalo was supposed to be the leader of the Varia too until Xanxus rolled along.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 14, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Don't know about that. Bel isn't exactly that powerful, just crazy. And smart of course.
> 
> And Squalo was supposed to be the leader of the Varia too until Xanxus rolled along.



But fighting isn't all about power overall Squalo is psychically strong but Bel is smarter and also seems more endurant.


----------



## Bass (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't like Xanxus much. Too angry. >_<

Tsuna is getting on my nerves too...after all those fights and seeing people almost die for him and he still wants to back out?


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd say Lanchia is somewhere in between Squalo and Xanxus. Although his stated power level is vague, he is supposedly the strongest and most feared man in northern Italy. By the way everybody reacted to his entrance, I'd say he is extremely powerful.  

Between Bel and Squalo: I always thought Squalo was second to Xanxus. I'm not sure though.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 14, 2007)

MiraLo said:


> I'd say Lanchia is somewhere in between Squalo and Xanxus. Although his stated power level is vague, he is supposedly the strongest and most feared man in northern Italy. By the way everybody reacted to his entrance, I'd say he is extremely powerful.
> 
> Between Bel and Squalo: I always thought Squalo was second to Xanxus. I'm not sure though.



In all honesty its hard to say its like debating Yamamoto and Gokudera.


----------



## kaz (Sep 15, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get 146? One manga goes from 145 to 147,148. I need the missing piece.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 15, 2007)

Bass said:


> I don't like Xanxus much. Too angry. >_<
> 
> Tsuna is getting on my nerves too...after all those fights and seeing people almost die for him and he still wants to back out?



That shit is very annoying and you swear with him gaining more powers that he would be a little more braver.   I mean Lambo and I-pin is more braver than Tsuna.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 15, 2007)

Tsuna is brave when he needs to be it's just that he still doesnt really believe in himself or want to be a mafia boss for that matter. When he gets over those objections he should be much less annoying, it seems to me that he is slowly coming to grip with things in this current arc.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 15, 2007)

I actually think Yamamoto is even stronger than Gokudera. And he has more talent.

But these assumptions are based on how well Yamamoto has performed in the current future arc.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 15, 2007)

Truthfully, I always thought Yamamato was stronger as well but we didn't see Future Gokudera yet.  The both of them might be equal now.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 15, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I actually think Yamamoto is even stronger than Gokudera. And he has more talent.
> 
> But these assumptions are based on how well Yamamoto has performed in the current future arc.



Growth wise I agree that Yamamoto is better he went from Baseball to swordsmen in a short period of time.Gokudera has used dynamite the hole series so yes I do agree that Yamamoto has greater growth.Gokudera though has more resolve I think using the Right Hand Man to fuel himself if a fight with Yamamoto ever happened.


----------



## Nikitaa (Sep 15, 2007)

Hibari > Tyki


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 15, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> Hibari > Tyki



Blasphemy

I'd place Squalo right under Xanxus. And I'd place Bel right under Marmon.


----------



## Bass (Sep 15, 2007)

Yeah....I'd have to say in order of strength.

Hibari
Mukuro
Lambo
Yamamoto
Gokudera
Ryohei


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 15, 2007)

Lambo shouldn't count at all. His 20-Years Late is pretty damn powerful.

Makes me hope for Lambo to turn into him in the Future Ac.



Lol, LTM has converted into Hibarism. xD


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 15, 2007)

Bass said:


> Yeah....I'd have to say in order of strength.
> 
> Hibari
> Mukuro
> ...



2o year old Lambo is tops
Mukuro
Hibari
Yamamoto
Gokudera
Ryohei

I'm now on Chapter 144 so that could change.


----------



## Bass (Sep 15, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> 2o year old Lambo is tops
> Mukuro
> Hibari
> Yamamoto
> ...



20 year old Hibari is better though.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh okay, I'm about to see him right now as we speak but from the Ring arc, I doubt he's topping Grown Man Lambo.


----------



## Bass (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh snap! :amazed

I was kidding....there really is a 20-year old Hibari?


----------



## Voynich (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes. Strongest of all the Guardians at that age. ;p


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 15, 2007)

^Stronger than 20 year old Mukuro?


----------



## Voynich (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes. He is specifically mentioned as the strongest.

I think Mukuro may still be stuck in wherever they locked them, because Chrome shows up too. So he isn't the strongest because he probably still lacks the energy.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 15, 2007)

Future Hibari was able to knock out one of Millesfores family member with much ease. Which isn't an easy task.

Future Yamamoto isn't anything to ignore either. Haven't seen anything impressive from anyone else yet, though.


*Spoiler*: _Ch. 161 RAW_ 



Byakuran mentions the Varia obviously from the bottom panel of page 12, wish I knew what he said about them.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 15, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ch. 161 RAW_
> 
> 
> 
> Byakuran mentions the Varia obviously from the bottom panel of page 12, wish I knew what he said about them.




*Spoiler*: __ 



From some crappy translation I got as much as the remark that the Varia took down about 11 B+ranked members of Millefiore's group.


----------



## Shinji (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm not much of a Xanxus fan, he is a very hate able villain lol, and I usually prefer villains...

I really like Byakuran though.. his design is so awesome, I think he will show to be much greater then Xanxus lol, in terms of personality and badassness


----------



## Voynich (Sep 15, 2007)

D:

I think Byakuran is being extremely boring so far. I think the current arc in general is boring. Waiting for the Varia to show up again, maybe it might actually interest me then.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 15, 2007)

The future arc is far from boring to me though it has a Heroes/X-men element to it. They have to go in the future to correct the mistakes and go back to the past.  Their basically altering their destinies.


----------



## kaz (Sep 15, 2007)

The future arc is looking really good so far. I just wish I could have 146-161 scanned, but it might be awhile. >_<

Xanxus was a pretty good villain. Byakuran, well, there isn't much on him currently where I am so I can't really say. Though the potential is there from the looks of it.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 15, 2007)

My rankings for the Vongolia.

20 Year old Lambo
Hibari
Mukuro
Tsuna
Yamamoto
Gokudera 
Ryohei

Though I think Ryohei has potential to be in the top three if he is able to master firiing actual energy from his fist.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 15, 2007)

Yeah, Ryohei busts up his knuckles after one of those shots.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 15, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Yeah, Ryohei busts up his knuckles after one of those shots.



Yeah I figure if he can master it like the first Sun holder then he can fire it off.I would say that would knock him up a few pegs.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 15, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Hiruma and Shiro, I need you guys help since I love both of your sets and it was one of the main reasons I said fuck it, let me read the manga with mori recommendation. Manga>>>>>>>Anime.   Anyway, can you please find me a very cool Lambo twenty years in the Future pic?  I wanted a Hyper Tsuna but everybody uses that.
> 
> Right now, I'm up to the Ring of the Mist part and I already know who it is since I spoiled myself by accident.



Here's he ones I found in my folder. You might already have them though.

*Spoiler*: __ 



    (Not Tsuna)


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 15, 2007)

It goes like this:

Guardians

Tsuna
Hibari
Chrome/Mukurou
Yamamoto/Gokudera
Lambo (He screws around too much and allows you to waste the time limit)
Ryohei

Varia

Xanxus
Squalo
Marmon
Belphegor
Leviathan
Gola Mosca Berserk
Lussuria

Personally I think Lanchia is somewhere with the Arcobaleno...I mean what the description means is that no families in the north are stronger than him...unless every single last strong family is packed into the south.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 15, 2007)

According to Fuuta's fighting ability rankings, during the Kokuyo arc, Yamato is placed higher then Gokudera. Their respective rankings probably stay the same at 25 years old.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 15, 2007)

does anyone know where that one picture of the hitman girls all dressed up is? Its Older!Ipin, Kyoko, Haru, and Bianchi. They're all wearing white or something, its very pretty.


----------



## Mukuro (Sep 15, 2007)

I've just tasted the first two volumes and it's a really enjoyable read.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 15, 2007)

Currently on chapter 89, really loving the action...


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 15, 2007)

Lilykt7 said:


> does anyone know where that one picture of the hitman girls all dressed up is? Its Older!Ipin, Kyoko, Haru, and Bianchi. They're all wearing white or something, its very pretty.



This one?


----------



## Brooke (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey anyone know where I can find a good quality pic of the colorspread with the Vongolia in the orange jump suits.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 15, 2007)

Here you go:



*smea_chan*


----------



## Brooke (Sep 15, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> *smea_chan*



Thanks its the best quality one I have seen much appreacited.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 15, 2007)

Your welcome, glad to help.
Looking forward to more colorspreads by Amano myself.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 15, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Your welcome, glad to help.
> Looking forward to more colorspreads by Amano myself.



Yeah a future arc colorspread would be pretty interesting I think.


----------



## Bass (Sep 15, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> (Not Tsuna)



Nice....do you know who colored that?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 15, 2007)

Some Chinese guy.


----------



## Bass (Sep 15, 2007)

I see. 

Well, SCG should do more Reborn! colorings.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 15, 2007)

Lol

Some Chinese Guy and his Chinese friends colored the whole chapter of that pic if you want it.


----------



## Bass (Sep 15, 2007)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Brooke (Sep 15, 2007)

thats pretty cool that they made a hole chapter colored,did they do more then one?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 15, 2007)

I think you'll have to refresh the page a couple times for the images to work.


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 15, 2007)

I think we'd all appreciate SCG's colourings. I have quite alot of them due to reading chinese raws but I'm definitely missing stuff like full chapter colourings.


----------



## kaz (Sep 16, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Link removed
> 
> I think you'll have to refresh the page a couple times for the images to work.



Aw, snap. Thanks for the link. I had it before and totally lost it and I remember it had all of 158 in color. Thanks again and now I know where to look just in case something happens.

I'm still waiting for 146. >_<


----------



## zura (Sep 16, 2007)

Honestly, if we're talking about who can beat the other in a straight fight, the Mist guardians pretty much take it. If you're unaware even for an instant (and that means before the battle starts, too), they have you trapped. Mukuro's illusions are powerful enough to act function as organs. Tsuna has Vongola intuition, but he's not a good enough fighter to be perfectly aware at _all_ times. Marmon follows Xanxus probably because he knows it's smarter not to be in the top position (plus loyalty).

And who let Bel into the Varia, anyway? It just seems like a real tactical mistake to let someone who goes absolutely insane at the sight of his own blood into an elite _assassination team_. (Then again, Squalo was destroying public buildings in broad daylight. WAY TO GO, MAN. I love him, but he's too stupid to be the boss of the Varia.)


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 16, 2007)

toothpick said:


> My rankings for the Vongolia.
> 
> 20 Year old Lambo
> Hibari
> ...



Wait a minute?  You think any guardian is more stronger than Tsuna?  Impossible.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 16, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Here's he ones I found in my folder. You might already have them though.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thanks for the covers. I don't know what to choose.  +Reps.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 16, 2007)

Do anyone know where I could read Chapter 144?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 16, 2007)

Good looking out Seto.


----------



## Nikitaa (Sep 16, 2007)

Yay, thanks Cyber ^_^


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 16, 2007)

I like Some Chinese Guys colorings too, I'll post anymore if I find some.


----------



## kaz (Sep 16, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> I's still waiting on 146 as well but if it's done by Obixst I don't think I will read it to lq (I have become a little fussy with my quality standards but only a little!! I only do lq for naruto and bleach).



Eh, I just noticed 144 and 145 were done by Obixst. I didn't honestly think they were bad, but definitely not the standard quality I have been reading Reborn in. I wouldn't mind a release by Obixst again... especially when you need your fix.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 16, 2007)

I go with whatever comes out first.

Also BAA's 146 release won't be before the 29th. Especially not since my photoshop blew up at me and corrupted all the pages I had finished sofar.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 16, 2007)

Voynich said:


> I go with whatever comes out first.
> 
> Also BAA's 146 release *won't be before the 29th*. Especially not since my photoshop blew up at me and corrupted all the pages I had finished sofar.



:amazed

Well in that case guess I'm gonna have to go with whatever comes first I just hope it's something bearable! Also sorry to hear about your photoshop woes, if my photoshop ever pulled a stunt like that I would crrry salty bitter tears!!!



			
				Yanniv said:
			
		

> Well if it's only a days wait, I can definitely go with Bushido Angels. But if it's the weeks wait, I just much rather have my fix. ^^


Heh, yeah I know what you mean it's nice to know what's going on after all.


> ol, as a true reborn fan, I went back and reread 144 and 145. Though this time I read them with style from the Bushido Angels version. Thanks for the links, Niabingi.


No problem


----------



## Voynich (Sep 16, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> :amazed
> 
> Well in that case guess I'm gonna have to go with whatever comes first I just hope it's something bearable! Also sorry to hear about your photoshop woes, if my photoshop ever pulled a stunt like that I would crrry salty bitter tears!!!
> 
> ...



I am crying salty bitter tears cause in my hope of actually stll getting some work done, I continued on a page that was still working and completely fucked it up because Im so tired and frustrated about it.So now there is a loss of 11 pages.

And yeah, the long times between releases are because we're collaborating with the Oozora group which is about as flexible as a 10 legged hydra and as likeable as one to. So don't even hold your breath on the 29th because BAA isn't either.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 16, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Wait a minute?  You think any guardian is more stronger than Tsuna?  Impossible.



What Tsuna isn't the strongest member of the team for one reason,he cannot fight if he isn't in Dying Will mode.That is a huge disadvantage,all the other members don't need a special thing to happen to them in order to fight.


----------



## kaz (Sep 16, 2007)

Speaking of the...

Target 146

It's from Obxist.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 16, 2007)

toothpick said:


> What Tsuna isn't the strongest member of the team for one reason,he cannot fight if he isn't in Dying Will mode.That is a huge disadvantage,all the other members don't need a special thing to happen to them in order to fight.


Just a question: can Tsuna's gloves be destroyed?


----------



## Brooke (Sep 16, 2007)

Akaminaru said:


> Just a question: can Tsuna's gloves be destroyed?



IDK I mean its never been implyed that they can be also though its never been implyed that they cant be so I can't say.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 16, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Speaking of the...
> 
> Target 146
> 
> It's from Obxist.



Thats the way it usually goes ahh well w/ever shall read it anyway.



			
				toothpick said:
			
		

> IDK I mean its never been implyed that they can be also though its never been implyed that they cant be so I can't say.


Yeah it really is hard to say I mean I would be more inclined to assume they can because any weapon or item is breakable. If the gloves were indestructable we would've been told.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 16, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> Yeah it really is hard to say I mean I would be more inclined to assume they can because any weapon or item is breakable. If the gloves were indestructable we would've been told.



Yeah thats what I was thinking but they could be waiting for a moment where someone thinks they can break them,they attempt to and then it doesn't work.Sort of a build up thing.


----------



## Majeh (Sep 16, 2007)

so whats up with sosexyscans.com  ?


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 16, 2007)

Forsaken1223 said:


> so whats up with sosexyscans.com  ?



Who knows... (but now that all the chapters have been scanned is there any reason to go there?)



			
				toothpick said:
			
		

> Yeah thats what I was thinking but they could be waiting for a moment where someone thinks they can break them,they attempt to and then it doesn't work.Sort of a build up thing.


I can see what you mean cause yeh, it would be much more awesome for the indestructable nature of the gloves to be revealed in battle as opposed to just being told it by someone.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 16, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> I can see what you mean cause yeh, it would be much more awesome for the indestructable nature of the gloves to be revealed in battle as opposed to just being told it by someone.



I was thinking possibly this arc something like that might happen.Considering obviously the people they are gonna face next are probably gonna be more troublesome the then Varia.

So we are offically up to date with the scans? I thought Reborn was in the 160's.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 16, 2007)

We're still I think 14 or so chapters behind.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> This one?



YES! Thank you! Hitman girls need more love


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 16, 2007)

Oozara & Bushio Angels I think.

The raws are currently in the training part of the arc, btw.

While the scans are showing Gamma and his crew.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 16, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Oozara & Bushio Angels I think.
> 
> The raws are currently in the training part of the arc, btw.
> 
> While the scans are showing Gamma and his crew.




Ahh ok hmm well I hope sometime soon we can get up to date with everything.


----------



## Majeh (Sep 16, 2007)

so the scans r at 148 and raws at 161..?


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 16, 2007)

^that's correct


----------



## Brooke (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh well were not horrbily behind thats a good thing.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Sep 16, 2007)

toothpick said:


> Oh well were not horrbily behind thats a good thing.



If you want to see the non english scans of the remaining chapters they are here:


----------



## Brooke (Sep 16, 2007)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> If you want to see the non english scans of the remaining chapters they are here:



Ehh I usually don't like to look at raws inless im really really wanting to see something.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 16, 2007)

setoshi said:


> You should, it's popularity is slowly growing.
> 
> Also Tsuna isn't the strongest currently.



I'm loving the avy.

Question though:  I want to make sure since I'm on 145.  Tsuna isn't the strongest guardian even in Hyper Dying Mode?


----------



## Brooke (Sep 16, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I'm loving the avy.
> 
> Question though:  I want to make sure since I'm on 145.  Tsuna isn't the strongest guardian even in Hyper Dying Mode?



I would say this is me personally in hyper dying mode he is on par with Hibari and Mukuro


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 16, 2007)

Are you guys kidding me? Of course he's the strongest! Neither Hibari or Mukuro probably could not take down Xanxus. There's only a hand few of people that can.

Lambo is the strongest though if you count his 20-Years Future Jump.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 16, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Are you guys kidding me? Of course he's the strongest! Neither Hibari or Mukuro probably could not take down Xanxus. There's only a hand few of people that can.
> 
> Lambo is the strongest though if you count his 20-Years Future Jump.



well yeah 20 year old Lambo is definelty the strongest in the group.Hibari is ify but why do you say Mukuro can't?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 16, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Are you guys kidding me? Of course he's the strongest! Neither Hibari or Mukuro probably could not take down Xanxus. There's only a hand few of people that can.
> 
> Lambo is the strongest though if you count his 20-Years Future Jump.



This is why I was laughing when I reading that.


----------



## ?verity (Sep 16, 2007)

Is there an FC to the whole manga..?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 16, 2007)

Am I the only one who hates Gokudera?


----------



## Brooke (Sep 16, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Am I the only one who hates Gokudera?



Im actually a big fan he is in my top 5.


----------



## Bass (Sep 16, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Am I the only one who hates Gokudera?



Ummm....I know a few other people who hate him but I tolerate him since he's one of the few guardians who understands mafia business and not just _friendship_.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 16, 2007)

setoshi said:


> He's my top 5 also.
> 
> Too bad Ryohei is underrated.



I agree Ryohei is definetley in my top 3,his entrance in episode 40 was awesome.


----------



## Bass (Sep 16, 2007)

Ryohei is good when he's useful....too bad there are too many situations where he isn't useful.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 16, 2007)

Ryohei reminds me of Sanosuke from Rurouni Kenshin,not useful at first but gradually becomes one of the main players in the series.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 16, 2007)

Bass said:


> Ummm....I know a few other people who hate him but I tolerate him since he's one of the few guardians who understands mafia business and not just _friendship_.



I hate this dude personality.  He wants no one close to Tsuna and has a inferior attitude which I don't know why.  We're almost at 200 chapters, and he still doesn't acknowledge anyone in the crew as his friend.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 16, 2007)

Yamamato loyalty can match it, it's just that he doesn't seem obsess with Tsuna like Gokudera is.  Two different personalities.


----------



## kaz (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't know about you guys, but the Vongola Seven are some of the coolest characters I have ever seen in a manga.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 16, 2007)

This manga is one of the best I've ever read.  I was a anime watcher at first but I seen some say the manga is better.  I gave it a try and they were more than right.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 17, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Yamamato loyalty can match it, it's just that he doesn't seem obsess with Tsuna like Gokudera is.  Two different personalities.



The fact that Gokudera feels inferior is because he wants to be Tsuna's right hand man.It's just he knows people are stronger then him,how can he prove to be worthy of being the 10ths right hand man if so many people are stronger and can fill the spot better then him.He has an inferiority complex its not an easy thing to just get rid of.

As for him no considering anyone else his friends,thats just not true Gokudera doesn't openly share his affection for people.The only person besides Tsuna I can say he has openly shown affection for is Lambo.They even stated that Storm and Lightning are like brothers im not sure if thats what they exaclly said but its similar.


----------



## ?verity (Sep 17, 2007)

I didnt really like how the anime did things in the beginning :/
But the manga is amazing 
I really like Yamamoto *as you can tell  * He can be serious, hes understanding, and he can be really nice. He doesnt obsess about things and hes pretty strong


----------



## Shinji (Sep 17, 2007)

looking at the raws 


*Spoiler*: __ 



wow at Gamma vs. Hibari and the new group Byakuran is about to introduce good stuff.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 17, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> This manga is one of the best I've ever read.  I was a anime watcher at first but I seen some say the manga is better.  I gave it a try and they were more than right.



Yea its been like that forever(The manga > anime thing) @_@ Only in this case they made the anime worse than usual


----------



## zura (Sep 17, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I hate this dude personality.  He wants no one close to Tsuna and has a inferior attitude which I don't know why.  We're almost at 200 chapters, and he still doesn't acknowledge anyone in the crew as his friend.


Gokudera has a huge problem with trusting people. His father had him regularly poisoned by his older sister for two or so years...out of love. Shamal, a guy he really really looked up to, just abandoned him without telling him why (A+ childcare, Shamal). And then all throughout his mafia career, he was rejected and looked down upon for playing piano/being half-Japanese/etc. etc. I agree, he really does have a terrible attitude (threatening to beat up women and children/actually beating up women and children? that's classy), but now that we're at 160-ish chapters, he definitely does care about people other than Tsuna. Gokudera wouldn't exactly call the other guardians friends just yet (especially Hibari and Mukuro, because they've hurt his beloved 10th before), but he's getting better with interpersonal relations. He's a classic tsundere. 

But seriously, Gokudera's loyalty to Tsuna is pretty much insane. He was willing to sacrifice himself in the Storm battle. It wasn't even a matter of protecting Tsuna's life, it was to help ensure Tsuna's ascension to boss--and that wasn't even a sure thing. Dude should calm down a little.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 17, 2007)

zura said:


> But seriously, Gokudera's loyalty to Tsuna is pretty much insane. He was willing to sacrifice himself in the Storm battle. It wasn't even a matter of protecting Tsuna's life, it was to help ensure Tsuna's ascension to boss--and that wasn't even a sure thing. Dude should calm down a little.




I like Gokuderas loyalty its probably the thing I like about him the most.The fact that he would do anything for Tsuna.I don't know why I like it so much but its the thing about him that I like the most.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 17, 2007)

zura said:


> Gokudera has a huge problem with trusting people. His father had him regularly poisoned by his older sister for two or so years...out of love. Shamal, a guy he really really looked up to, just abandoned him without telling him why (A+ childcare, Shamal). And then all throughout his mafia career, he was rejected and looked down upon for playing piano/being half-Japanese/etc. etc. I agree, he really does have a terrible attitude (threatening to beat up women and children/actually beating up women and children? that's classy), but now that we're at 160-ish chapters, he definitely does care about people other than Tsuna. Gokudera wouldn't exactly call the other guardians friends just yet (especially Hibari and Mukuro, because they've hurt his beloved 10th before), but he's getting better with interpersonal relations. He's a classic tsundere.
> 
> But seriously, Gokudera's loyalty to Tsuna is pretty much insane. He was willing to sacrifice himself in the Storm battle. It wasn't even a matter of protecting Tsuna's life, it was to help ensure Tsuna's ascension to boss--and that wasn't even a sure thing. Dude should calm down a little.



This was a good post.  I'll agree with you there.  He was rejected by everyone until Tsuna believed in him.  I sort of understand now.  I never truly dislike him but his attitude sometimes makes me long for his death.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 17, 2007)

The issue with Gokudera's attitude towards the other family members comes to a bit of a head in a few chapters time around 150 maybe 151 I can't remember exactly when though. That's a good chapter!!

As far as strength goes I don't get why people keep comparing 20+year old characters with the teenage characters who are just getting to grips with their positions/power. There is a big difference in the ability levels comparing the 20 year old characters we have seen so far I would place the order as
Hibari
Yamamoto (he didntr do much but from  what little we saw I think he takes 20yr Lambo even if it's based purely on him using the ring and 20yr old Lambo not)
Lambo

From lookinhg at the guardians in their teen stage (varia arc levels and 10yr plus Lambo)
Tsuna
Hibari
Chroma/mukuro
Yamamoto
Gokudera 
Ryohei
Lambo

I don't think the strength difference betwen Yamamoto, Gokudera and Ryohei is terribly huge to be honest. So I based it more on diversity of fighting ability and techniques with Ryohei's being more or less I can punch very hard his kinda ended up being towards the bottom (he is still one of my faves and needs to get his self into this arc sometime soon god damn it!!!). Lambo at the bottom because really what has Lambo ever been able to do when being hit with the 10yr bazooka only once?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 17, 2007)

I need Chapter 149


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm sure most people here feel the same way just have to wait it out some of us were left hanging on the varia arc for months this is minor in comparison.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 17, 2007)

The sad thing is that 15 year old Lambo is weaker then all the main cast.I don't understand that really,being part of Tsuna's family do you think he may have gotten training?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't think 15 year old Lambo is weak.  I think he needs to focus on what lies ahead.  He's a pretty boy and doesn't want to fight but can, ala Goten in DBZ GT.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah I see what you mean,do you think its possible since the 15 year old Lambo from before never had the Rings Battle its possible that this Lambo will become strong at 15 then the other 15 yeard old Lambo?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 17, 2007)

Lambo until 25 is not strong at all, IMO.

I-Pin is stronger than him.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 17, 2007)

Ch. 149

The team splits up in this chap.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 17, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Ch. 149
> 
> The team splits up in this chap.



Ohh that was a pretty cool chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



How did Reborn have Yamamoto's Sword?,or was it future Yamamoto's?


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 17, 2007)

toothpick said:


> Ohh that was a pretty cool chapter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





It appears that Future Yamamoto wasn't using Shigure Kintoki because it wasn't working with his ring, so I believe Shigure Kintoki was just sitting around in the base and Reborn came across it. That's what I got from what Reborn said.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 17, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Thats what I thought I just wasn't sure,but what does the ring have to do with the sword.I thought its transformation had to do with the Shigure Souen Style (<-- probably mis-spelled it) not the ring.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 17, 2007)

toothpick said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I thought I just wasn't sure,but what does the ring have to do with the sword.I thought its transformation had to do with the Shigure Souen Style (<-- probably mis-spelled it) not the ring.




*Spoiler*: __ 





With Yamamoto's Vongola ring, it may help advance it's power in conjunction with the boxes.
I don't want to say too much, don't want to spoil anything for you in the later chapters. heh


----------



## Brooke (Sep 17, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh wow ok cool then I appreciate the silence lol,hmm I want the chapters to be faster.I must find these secrets out lol


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 So Kyoko got captured in the last page ... but I dont think it was the bad guys... oh well I think I'll go take a look at the raws.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 18, 2007)

Judgemento said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So Kyoko got captured in the last page ... but I dont think it was the bad guys... oh well I think I'll go take a look at the raws.



Lol how I would love to do that but my mind wont let me.It hard for me to look at raws cause its gonna make me wanna know even more.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 18, 2007)

Dont worry I'll just look over some things here and there 
I normally don't ever bother with raws...but this is a critical situation


----------



## Brooke (Sep 18, 2007)

lol the only time I looked at the raw was to see what 20 year old Lambo looked like cause I heard all the talk but never saw him.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 18, 2007)

anyone have any links to scans 147 and 148?


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2007)

Did I just see Haru and Tsuna side hugging? (hey, it's a start) ^_^.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 18, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Did I just see Haru and Tsuna side hugging? (hey, it's a start) ^_^.



Im actually a big fan of HaruxTsuna


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah dude, Tsuna and Haru actually look good together. Kyoko is just kinda blah and there is nothing really interesting about her.

Target 150


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2007)

What happened to So-Sexy Scans webpage? 
The latest scantilation I had was 135. 

Is 136 onwards out? *doesn't want to skip any chapters*


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 18, 2007)

KEFI have also released a few more scans.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 18, 2007)

Haru is alright, her future self made me dislike her though.

I perfer a TsunaxChrome or TsunaxKyoko in the end.

But my favorites in order are:
GokuderaxYamamoto
HibarixDino
DinoxSqualo
GokuderaxTsuna


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 18, 2007)

toothpick said:


> Im actually a big fan of HaruxTsuna



Who do you think is sexier?  Future Haru or Future Kyoko.


----------



## ahtzue (Sep 18, 2007)

go and try it,its an MMORPG, its free and fun... and this game is addictive.. heheh =p

just visit it and try it... theres nothing to lose anyway... heheh =p


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 18, 2007)

^GTFO with that pointless spam


Cyber Celebrity said:


> Who do you think is sexier?  Future Haru or Future Kyoko.



I think current Haru is prettier than current Kyoko for sure but they were pretty much even when it came to their 10 years older counterparts.



			
				Shiro Amada said:
			
		

> Haru is alright, her future self made me dislike her though.


I swear her future self was onlyin about 5 panels... did she even do anything?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 18, 2007)

Off topic:  I can't wait to see your verses Nia 

On topic:  Lal Mirch is the one who would truly get it.  How old is she btw?


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 18, 2007)

Arcobalenos' ages are somewhat like Rincewind's: it's been screwed around with and we can't tell.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 18, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Haru is alright, her future self made me dislike her though.
> 
> I perfer a TsunaxChrome or TsunaxKyoko in the end.
> 
> ...




Wow so your a Yaoi fan as I can see lol.


Chapter 150

*Spoiler*: __ 



So I think I understand what Gokudera feels towards Yamamoto besides feeling inferior,he feels that Yamamoto isn't serious about Tsuna and theat he plays around to much.Gokudera takes Tsuna very seriously but Yamamoto is always happy go lucky.I understand he wants to beat Gamma as a way to prove himself,to himself.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Meh... I dont feel that "(He's)very strong" aura about Gamma at all :/. Hopefully next chapter he can prove me wrong... or not


----------



## Brooke (Sep 18, 2007)

Judgemento said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Meh... I dont feel that "(He's)very strong" aura about Gamma at all :/. Hopefully next chapter he can prove me wrong... or not




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well he's been hyped up to be strong so in the minds of Yamamoto and Gokudera he is strong


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 18, 2007)

I just think Future Haru turned out uglier than I expected her to look.

YamaGoku for the win.


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2007)

Target 151

I'm liking the current flow of Reborn chapters.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 18, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I just think Future Haru turned out uglier than I expected her to look.
> 
> YamaGoku for the win.



Your serious?  Future Haru is way better than her 15 year old counterpart.


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2007)

Future Haru and Lal are probably the better looking female characters of this manga.



> Target 151



I'm bumping the link I posted since it got buried at the bottom of the last page.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't like short-haired gils. That' probably why.

I like future Kyoko the mot, she's pretty damn cute.

And then there's Lal Mirch and her sexy booty. xD


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 18, 2007)

I thought younger Haru was prettier than her counterpart but I think that future Haru was still pretty just that short choppy hair wasnt working and neither was Kyoko's long shapeless number.

@Yanniv the person who scanned 149-151 used Kefi's translations without permission Ocean asked for the posts to be removed from Mangahelpers and I think it would be good if we did the same. I don't think we should be sharing the links or whatever. Its your call and all but thought I would add my 2 cents.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 18, 2007)

Good chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yamamoto finally sorted out Gokudera by some harsh words. And I love Gamma's box ability.




I have to say I'm a big fan of Lal Mirch. Both in terms of her character design and her bitter cynical attitude. 

_Leaves to make Lal Mirch Avy._


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 18, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Future Haru,  Lal, and Bianchi are probably the better looking female characters of this manga.
> 
> Fixed.  Poison Scorpion is pretty sexy
> 
> I'm bumping the link I posted since it got buried at the bottom of the last page.



Is there a better quality for the Chapter 150 you posted?


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 18, 2007)

No no better quality the quality of the last few releases has generally been sucky!! I was also let down by the translation thieving shenanigans...

151 is a good chapter though and brings to light what a lot of people were complaining about with Gokudera. Hopefully someone will release new versions of 149-151 so people can get to see it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 18, 2007)

YamaGoku tag-team, doesn't get better than that.

EDIT:


*Spoiler*: _Ch. 161 Spoilers_ 



http://community.livejournal.com/hitman_reborn/329399.html#cutid1

Damnnnnn, I need to see a full body picture of Crome befor I become dissapointed by the fact that she looks exactly the same. And she is fighting the guy from the previous chapter too, I sense Mukuro appearing.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 18, 2007)

Ahh that sucks about the Kefi thing but I want the fast scans to keeping coming out.Kefi though good quality is takeing forever to release chapters.

Chapter 151:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ahh thats cool Yamamoto put Gokudera in his place he needed a good talking to.Its good to see that they are going to work together.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 18, 2007)

Uuuuuh lol.

Chapter 151... the chapter YamaXGoku fans went crazy


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 18, 2007)

^Do you take mastercard?

I mean online view?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2007)

Judgemento said:


> ^Do you take mastercard?



I can only pay in forum currency 

I also have a policy never to pay for free material 



> I mean online view?



I prefer downloading them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2007)

^Thanks a bunch...I plan to reward you daily for the next 3 days


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 19, 2007)

;_________;

How about me? 
I tried my best


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 19, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> ^Thanks a bunch...I plan to reward you daily for the next 3 days



Thanks.  I'm just glad that I helped.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 19, 2007)

Off-topic:You are trying to win points with Kira eh?  that wont work 

On-topico you think anyone in the series will die? (Sooner or later)

KHR knows how to use its characters well so if anyone dies its going to be a hard blow D:


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm too naive to think that any of the guardians will die so I don't know.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 19, 2007)

Hmm well someone dieing would be interesting and a pretty hard blow.If so who would you want to die? or who do you think will die?


----------



## zura (Sep 19, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ch. 161 Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm pretty sure that's her present self transported to the future. There was the end of that one chapter where she's calling out to Ken and Chikusa. Plus, one of the spoiler pics is a "flashback" pic.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2007)

Finally caught up to Ch.150 of the scantlations. Pretty interesting arc, and Hopefully Gokudera and Yamamoto can work together to fight against Gamma.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 19, 2007)

toothpick said:


> Ahh that sucks about the Kefi thing but I want the fast scans to keeping coming out.Kefi though good quality is takeing forever to release chapters.


That maybe so but I just don't think its right to take someone else's hard work and use it for something they expressely said not to use it for without even giving credit, it's just not cricket! But mangahelpers and mangaupdaters deleted all the chapters with the stolen translations so now we are back down to 148.



			
				~Kira Yamato~ said:
			
		

> It keeps saying "the user is out of bandwidth". Can I get these chapters somewhere else?


Sorry bout that! Although the links very oddly still seem to work for me...

I don't want any of the guardians to die, I always get this feeling that it is important for the complete set to always be there all 7 guardians and all 7 rings. I could handle some support cast kicking the bucket but nothing else.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 19, 2007)

Finally read Target 151 and I love the speech Yamamoto made.  I was thinking the same thing.  A right hand man to a boss is basically the Lieutenant of the squad but I guess Gokudera was blinded by his ambitions and past failures.  Hopefully this dude will change his ways.


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 19, 2007)

Reborn will bite the bullet some time, possibly. Or Iemitsu. Timeteo is going to die sooner or later even if he doesn't get killed anyway.

Doubt any of the guardians will bite the bullet, they can't get replacements.

Basil, if she just wants someone to die without it being too important.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 19, 2007)

Indeed 151 held quite a bit of character development on Gokudera's part, and I think even a little on Yamamoto's too.

Though I think my favorite part of that chapter was Gokudera's dynamic entry. heh


----------



## Brooke (Sep 19, 2007)

Its gonna be cool after cause I think Gokudera and Yamamoto will have a better relationship.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 19, 2007)

Hiruma said:


> Reborn will bite the bullet some time, possibly. Or Iemitsu. Timeteo is going to die sooner or later even if he doesn't get killed anyway.
> 
> Doubt any of the guardians will bite the bullet, they can't get replacements.
> 
> Basil, if she just wants someone to die without it being too important.



Reborn wont die in this story.  In the final chapter, we will see a old Tsuna telling Reborn to home tutor his son, the future XI.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 19, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Reborn wont die in this story.  In the final chapter, we will see a old Tsuna telling Reborn to home tutor his son, the future XI.



It would be interesting if all the Guardians had kids and they all took over the positions of there fathers.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 19, 2007)

Hiruma said:


> Reborn will bite the bullet some time, possibly. Or Iemitsu. Timeteo is going to die sooner or later even if he doesn't get killed anyway.
> 
> Doubt any of the guardians will bite the bullet, they can't get replacements.
> 
> Basil, if she just wants someone to die without it being too important.





toothpick said:


> It would be interesting if all the Guardians had kids and they all took over the positions of there fathers.



That's how I see it.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 19, 2007)

I really like the idea of the guardians kids taking over as the new guardians and the XI boss! 
I also think that Reborn won't die it detracts from the series title too much I was thinking that the person we may see kick the bucket would be someone like Kyoko or Bianchi someone of that significance.

It's so odd discussing chapters around the 150 mark again since before in here all discussion would revolve around the weekly raws that were out so it's been a while since we first saw Yamamoto schooling Gokudera on his attitude. It's nice to have loads of convo going on here hopefully it wont be too long before 152 comes out so this discussion can continue (plus its just a good chapter) it should surface at the end of the week early next week me thinks since 149-151 need to be done first.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 19, 2007)

Lol well now that chapters seem to be coming out more periodically I think discussions in here will be very frequent.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 19, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> I really like the idea of the guardians kids taking over as the new guardians and the XI boss!
> I also think that Reborn won't die it detracts from the series title too much I was thinking that the person we may see kick the bucket would be someone like Kyoko or Bianchi someone of that significance.
> 
> It's so odd discussing chapters around the 150 mark again since before in here all discussion would revolve around the weekly raws that were out so it's been a while since we first saw Yamamoto schooling Gokudera on his attitude. It's nice to have loads of convo going on here hopefully it wont be too long before 152 comes out so this discussion can continue (plus its just a good chapter) it should surface at the end of the week early next week me thinks since 149-151 need to be done first.



You had that Ryohei avy for a minute and I always tried to figure out who the hell was that.  Then when I finally seen him on the anime, I was like ohhh that's who Nia avy is.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm interested to see what part Lambo will play in the current arc. He's probably the least developed guardian out of the 7; perhaps due to the nature of the character and his 10 year bazooka abilities. Hopefully we will get to see Adult Lambo again.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 19, 2007)

25 Year Old Lamo fighting Byakuran is what I want to see, *_*


----------



## Brooke (Sep 19, 2007)

But can he age? I mean the Bazooka doesn't seem to be switching like its supposed to.Wont it just send him 10 years further into the future?


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 19, 2007)

Can someone drop me a link to where i can DL good quality episodes for Reborn, PLZ.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 19, 2007)

Does it matter the file type? do they have to be AVI episodes?


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 19, 2007)

NO. As long as their decent quality.
If anyone can get avi eps. or knows where to get them that would be great but They don't have to be avi.


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 20, 2007)

AWESOME, THX TOOTHPICK


----------



## Brooke (Sep 20, 2007)

Of course of course


----------



## zura (Sep 20, 2007)

toothpick said:


> It would be interesting if all the Guardians had kids and they all took over the positions of there fathers.


lol I can't imagine Gokudera even wanting to touch a girl in that way.

Or Hibari, but that's because dude's not human.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 20, 2007)

Target 149 is out on mangahelpers I would link it but im just not going to.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _More Ch. 161 Spoilers and Script Translated_ 



http://community.livejournal.com/hitman_reborn/332462.html




Gokudera's past reveleaed~


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 20, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> Target 149 is out on mangahelpers I would link it but im just not going to.



Nia, what happened to you with the listening party 

Target 149 on mangahelpers is a better quality?  I think I'm going to re-read 149-151.


----------



## maxhrk (Sep 20, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> *Spoiler*: _More Ch. 161 Spoilers and Script Translated_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that was chapter 162 spoiler btw. :3


----------



## Brooke (Sep 20, 2007)

zura said:


> lol I can't imagine Gokudera even wanting to touch a girl in that way.
> 
> Or Hibari, but that's because dude's not human.



There still young I'm sure when they get older,they will be interested in the opposite sex.


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 20, 2007)

Just got done watching the first three episodes of Reborn! You weren't kidding TP the quality is great THX


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 20, 2007)

^Which was a site I told Kira ^_^

Cool avy btw.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 20, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Just got done watching the first three episodes of Reborn! You weren't kidding TP the quality is great THX



Oh yeah no worries man im glad you like the quality.


----------



## kaz (Sep 20, 2007)

Any word on 152 and beyond?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 20, 2007)

Nope, not yet. But expect them soon judging by how fast they've been thrown at us.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 20, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Any word on 152 and beyond?


We have to wait on 150 and 151 firt but still as Shiro said it shouldnt be too long.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 21, 2007)

They haven't been scanned yet, only raws are available.


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey guys I was just wondering what episode in the anime marks the start of the Vongola Rings arc?

I'm only on episode 4 so I know I've got a ways to go, but i just wanted to know.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 21, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Hey guys I was just wondering what episode in the anime marks the start of the Vongola Rings arc?
> 
> I'm only on episode 4 so I know I've got a ways to go, but i just wanted to know.



The start is like ummm hmmm I think its like 37?? im not to sure but I think it is.


----------



## Mukuro (Sep 21, 2007)

Damn fuck! I'm on Target 131 and there is so much fucking ownage now...can't believe it!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 21, 2007)

Is Mukuro your new favorite?


----------



## Mukuro (Sep 21, 2007)

Na, he's not even in my top three but his design is win!

Just reached the end of volume 15...now I'm gonna find out who wiped out Varia's elite...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Hey guys I was just wondering what episode in the anime marks the start of the Vongola Rings arc?
> 
> I'm only on episode 4 so I know I've got a ways to go, but i just wanted to know.



Officially, that would be episode 34.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 22, 2007)

Come on, Target 152!!!!


----------



## Mukuro (Sep 22, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Come on, Target 152!!!!


What, is that the latest chapter out?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 22, 2007)

Nah, 151 is. 152 is the one we're waiting for.


----------



## Rasengan Master (Sep 22, 2007)

Damn... This manga went from awesome to complete WIN. Guardians, Rings, Boxes, Oh my!


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 22, 2007)

Very cool sig Shiro but the avy gives me the creeps.


----------



## tersalius (Sep 22, 2007)

ok after reading some posts im thinking about starting to read this manga.
but anyone knows if the scans will get up to date with the raws or not?
im asking that because less than a month ago we were so behind the raws and now we're very close.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 22, 2007)

I think we'll get caught up, maybe. Not sure.


----------



## Shinji (Sep 22, 2007)

Alright were doing a fun thing with fcs: A millefiore fc vs. vognola fc. and we plan in spamming each other threads like a war lol, and hyping up fights soon to come in the manga.

And you can choose your characters and so on you want to be lol.

Millefiore family: But it seems it´s reason enough to bash her

Vognola Family: Link removed


I suggest you join Millefiore LOL!!!!!


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 22, 2007)

Spam... as in useless "aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa" spam or as actual attacks? (Like Gokudera: Double bomb)


----------



## Shinji (Sep 22, 2007)

what ever you like lol, since i'm millefiore i would spam "WERE GONNA TAKE ALL YOUR RINGS BITCHES? WHERE IS YOUR POWER NOW?"


----------



## kaz (Sep 22, 2007)

tersalius said:


> ok after reading some posts im thinking about starting to read this manga.
> but anyone knows if the scans will get up to date with the raws or not?
> im asking that because less than a month ago we were so behind the raws and now we're very close.



I'm hoping by the end of October we will be on a weekly basis with Reborn.

When all the new Naruto and Bleach scans come out, so will Reborn.


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 22, 2007)

^That sounds about right.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 22, 2007)

A Reborn! Text-RPG on the forum woudln't be bad. There'd be multiple families and junk. If there is enough people participating.


----------



## Mukuro (Sep 22, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Nah, 151 is. 152 is the one we're waiting for.


Oh, I see now...since 152 I've had no English. 



Shinji said:


> Alright were doing a fun thing with fcs: A millefiore fc vs. vognola fc. and we plan in spamming each other threads like a war lol, and hyping up fights soon to come in the manga.
> 
> And you can choose your characters and so on you want to be lol.
> 
> ...


Vongola ftfw!!!



Shiro Amada said:


> A Reborn! Text-RPG on the forum woudln't be bad. There'd be multiple families and junk. If there is enough people participating.


That would need a ton of members just to work.  Could be awesome though, possibly.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 22, 2007)

I would love to be in an rp though I wouldn't wanna be the family head.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 22, 2007)

Too much work to be the head.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 22, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Too much work to be the head.



If we can be guardians though I would wanna be lightning.


----------



## kaz (Sep 23, 2007)

Shinji said:
			
		

> Alright were doing a fun thing with fcs: A millefiore fc vs. vognola fc. and we plan in spamming each other threads like a war lol, and hyping up fights soon to come in the manga.
> 
> And you can choose your characters and so on you want to be lol.
> 
> ...



You should know better. Vongola will win and continue to win. The flowerlol family is going down just like any family that wants to pick a fight with the Vongola.


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 23, 2007)

well im new to hitman and i really like it . it was pretty gay in the begining but in like the 70's ( i think) is when i really got into it

my fav charaters are gokudara who by the way is the deffnition of badass and yamamoto but i dont like the main character he reminds me of naruto way to much and he's like the typical stupid fangirl that only knows how to call someones name. also it's like every panel of every chapter he has his mouth wide open or he has that stupid frown on his face... but i dont mind seeing him fight it;s the only time he gets to look like a badass


----------



## kaz (Sep 23, 2007)

Mental said:


> well im new to hitman and i really like it . it was pretty gay in the begining but in like the 70's ( i think) is when i really got into it



It's that way for everyone pretty much. First 60 chapters are a pain to get through, but after that, it's all gravy.



> my fav charaters are gokudara who by the way is the deffnition of badass and yamamoto but i dont like the main character he reminds me of naruto way to much and he's like the typical stupid fangirl that only knows how to call someones name. also it's like every panel of every chapter he has his mouth wide open or he has that stupid frown on his face... but i dont mind seeing him fight it;s the only time he gets to look like a badass



Lol, poor Tsuna. Tsuna is pretty immature when he is just being a kid, but when he uses his X-gloves, he is insane. So it makes up for it.


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 24, 2007)

ummm  i just cought up with the rest of the raw chapters and i was wondering does the future hibari still have his cloud vongola ring ?!?!?!


----------



## Vodrake (Sep 24, 2007)

Mental said:


> ummm  i just cought up with the rest of the raw chapters and i was wondering does the future hibari still have his cloud vongola ring ?!?!?!



Future Tsuna had all the rings destroyed didn't he? So probably not, unless he found some way of preventing it's destruction without any one else finding out.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 25, 2007)

Target 152: Combination


*Spoiler*: __ 



Continuation of YamaGoku vs. Gamma *and* news of Ryohei.




153 should be coming out later tonight and 154 will come next week!


----------



## Majeh (Sep 25, 2007)

^^^^^very nice!!


----------



## kaz (Sep 25, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Target 152: Combination
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks for the link.

The endings always make you want the next chapter badly. No different here.

I hope you are right about tonight. I'm going to need a fix by then.


----------



## Diaketh (Sep 25, 2007)

Would someone mind uploading it on another site? For some reason my comp can't connect to Mediafire.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 25, 2007)

Something told me to check and see if Target 152 came out.  Thanks for the links Shiro.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 25, 2007)

Me too.  I was trying for about 30 minutes with no prevail.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 25, 2007)

^Thanks Shiro!!


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 25, 2007)

Diaketh said:


> Would someone mind uploading it on another site? For some reason my comp can't connect to Mediafire.




Sent you a PM with the link for the chaper.

Don't worry its not on Mediafire 


*EDIT:* SRY, didn't see the posts above mine.


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 25, 2007)

Does anbody know where I can get some good Tsuna art.

Official or fanart doesn't matter.

Please leave links if you do.

THX


----------



## Botzu (Sep 26, 2007)

does tsuna ever grow a pair?  no jokes


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes he does. During the Varia arc he becomes alot more determined.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 26, 2007)

Tsuna reminds me a lot of Sena from ES21. They're both complete pussies but they slowly develop later on.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 26, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Tsuna reminds me a lot of Sena from ES21. They're both complete pussies but they slowly develop later on.



Sena is more braver than Tsuna but one thing I hate about these two is that they give up too fast.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 26, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Tsuna reminds me a lot of Sena from ES21. They're both complete pussies but they slowly develop later on.



I actually thought the same thing when I started to read Reborn!





Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Sena is more braver than Tsuna but one thing I hate about these two is that they give up too fast.



Sena didn't get balls till way later in the series come on.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow 154 was awesome thats cool.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 26, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Damn that was quick
> 
> 
> *EDIT: *Here's a link to 154.
> ...



What did you think of it?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 26, 2007)

toothpick said:


> I actually thought the same thing when I started to read Reborn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sena is one of my favorite characters so I'm a little bias 

Okay, I'm off to read Chapter 153-154.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 26, 2007)

HIBARI F***ING PWNAGE!

Time to download and read.


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 26, 2007)

toothpick said:


> What did you think of it?





It was pretty crazy.

I mean Hibari has always been on a different level from everyone else, but *Damn.*

I mean He disposed of Gamma like he was nothing.

I guess we'll have to wait till the next chapter to find out if thats the end of this fight or not.

*HIBARI........ DAMN*


----------



## Brooke (Sep 26, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Sena is one of my favorite characters so I'm a little bias
> 
> Okay, I'm off to read Chapter 153-154.



Lol Monta is my fav Devilbat so I can understand you being Bias.

Enjoy reading




naledge87 said:


> It was pretty crazy.
> 
> I mean Hibari has always been on a different level from everyone else, but *Damn.*
> 
> ...



Lol I know but I mean it makes sense he is 10 years stronger then Goku and Yama.


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 26, 2007)

toothpick said:


> Lol I know but I mean it makes sense he is 10 years stronger then Goku and Yama.



Oh I know, I meant DAMN as in Gamma is supposed to be Highly ranked and hibari just pulled a Godzilla and walked all over him 

But Hibari's strength is well justified considering how strong he is in goku and yamas' time.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 26, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Oh I know, I meant DAMN as in Gamma is supposed to be Highly ranked and hibari just pulled a Godzilla and walked all over him
> 
> But Hibari's strength is well justified considering how strong he is in goku and yamas' time.



True hmm I wonder if he is gonna get a surpise bazooka and 10 year earlier Hibari is gonna show.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow...Hibari totally annihilated his opponent :S 

Gruesome way to go >_<


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 26, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Oh I know, I meant DAMN as in Gamma is supposed to be Highly ranked and hibari just pulled a Godzilla and walked all over him
> 
> But Hibari's strength is well justified considering how strong he is in goku and yamas' time.



It was insane but I know 10 year older YamaGoku would of been a great battle too.

lol Hibari still say his catchphrase 10 years later.  I'll bite you to death.


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 26, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> lol Hibari still say his catchphrase 10 years later.  I'll bite you to death.



Ya, but it still has effect.

You damn well gamma was thinking "WTF, is this guy crazy........ oh shit I think he's really gonna bite me".


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 26, 2007)

i wonder who is shooting them with the bazooka....


----------



## kaz (Sep 26, 2007)

Gamma got bitten to death.

@neostar - isn't Lambo shooting them all?


----------



## Brooke (Sep 26, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Gamma got bitten to death.
> 
> @neostar - isn't Lambo shooting them all?



I don't think he is they said someone was sneaking up behind them and hitting them with the bazooka.


----------



## kaz (Sep 26, 2007)

toothpick said:


> I don't think he is they said someone was sneaking up behind them and hitting them with the bazooka.



Ah, well if that's the case, I don't have an idea really.

I thought Lambo was going trigger happy. -_-


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 26, 2007)

Maybe tsunas' dad?

If you remeber the thing with lambos' horns in his fight with levi.
25 year old lambo reported them missing to the police, & tsunas' dad said he had taken them.

So that makes me think that he's ben to the future i.e. he used the bazooka on himself before.

just a thought.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 26, 2007)

Hibari is too smart to get shot in the back. He's not dumb like Chrome to walk in the street and clueless. xD rofl


Hibari will probably beat the shit out of the guy and maintain things in the past.


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 26, 2007)

maybes it the kid with glasses.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't think it's Lambo doing it.  It's probably Tsuna dad.

I knida miss little Lambo and I-pin =/.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 26, 2007)

Well... Something or someone is causing the 10-year bazooka to malfunction, allowing Tsuna and co. to be able to stay in the future for an extended period of time; so the Tsuna's dad theory seems fair.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 26, 2007)

I assumed it was the glasses guy as well I mean Tsuna was warned to watch out for him in his time period.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 27, 2007)

Toothpick you have a whole bunch of Reborn fc's under your belt it would seem! I should get my ass over to the other fc's section and join some of them.

I have no idea who is sending everyone into the future and who messed with the 10-yr bazooka I think it may well be an enemy sent by the Millefiore but it could just as easily be an ally I'm very curious about it all but I still remain most curious about when the hell is Ryohei gonna show up god damn it!!

Also baa-oozora have released 146/147 they are looking for dedicated reborn cleaners and I would love to help the effort (seeing as I would like to have faster better quality Milliefiore scans) but I am neither dedicated nor a skilled cleaner I am a good photoshop user but no manga related photoshop skills.


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 27, 2007)

soo if everyone is being sent 10 years into the future..wouldn't that mean their future selfs are in the present and vice versa?..idk..


----------



## Brooke (Sep 27, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> Toothpick you have a whole bunch of Reborn fc's under your belt it would seem! I should get my ass over to the other fc's section and join some of them.
> 
> I have no idea who is sending everyone into the future and who messed with the 10-yr bazooka I think it may well be an enemy sent by the Millefiore but it could just as easily be an ally I'm very curious about it all but I still remain most curious about when the hell is Ryohei gonna show up god damn it!!
> 
> Also baa-oozora have released 146/147 they are looking for dedicated reborn cleaners and I would love to help the effort (seeing as I would like to have faster better quality Milliefiore scans) but I am neither dedicated nor a skilled cleaner I am a good photoshop user but no manga related photoshop skills.




Yeah lo I do have a pretty penny under the ole belt lol.You should definetley hit them up though I would appreciate the support.


----------



## kaz (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, Target 155 was really good. And I heard from kirimi 156 should be out just before the weekend jump rush.

The rate the chapters are getting released is amazing. Almost caught up with the current issues.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 27, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Well, Target 155 was really good. And I heard from kirimi 156 should be out just before the weekend jump rush.
> 
> The rate the chapters are getting released is amazing. Almost caught up with the current issues.



Ahhh I want 156 now darn.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I hope Fuuta and Bianchi have good news


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Well, Target 155 was really good. And I heard from kirimi 156 should be out just before the weekend jump rush.
> 
> The rate the chapters are getting released is amazing. Almost caught up with the current issues.



Thx for the link Yanniv.


----------



## dwabn (Sep 27, 2007)

hey any1 know where i can get chaps 135-144 (raws cool too)

if so just post or PM me i'd be really thankful.


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 27, 2007)

dwabn said:


> hey any1 know where i can get chaps 135-144 (raws cool too)
> 
> if so just post or PM me i'd be really thankful.



*Check your in-box.*


----------



## kaz (Sep 27, 2007)

Keep it going.

Target 156


----------



## Brooke (Sep 28, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Keep it going.
> 
> Target 156



OMG that is so cool

156

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG im so looking forward to Yamamoto and Tsuna's training.I wanna see how well Reborn works with Yamamoto and to see Hibari train Tsuna is just freakin awesome


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 28, 2007)

LOL. Hibari gave Tsuna a black eye


----------



## Voynich (Sep 28, 2007)

Yesh, going so fast now. Hibari is the man. Still....where is my Varia?! Hurry up Amano.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2007)

Good lord....Tsuna's new home tutor might end up biting him to death


----------



## Anki Rendan (Sep 28, 2007)

Good lord, 20 years Hibari is the greatest. I think Katekyo Hitman Reborn is my favourite shounen right now. It just does everything right. It's a shame the anime and video games are mediocre, though. Well, time to join the FC. XD I'm looking forward to seeing how strong Tsuna will become under Hibari.


----------



## Majeh (Sep 28, 2007)

156 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Great Chp. With Hibari as Tsuna's Tutor im pretty sure Tsuna is going to get 100x stronger because hibari will not settle for anything less or he'll "Bite" Tsuna to death...lol


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 28, 2007)

Hibari is just awesome


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the next few chapters hibari fights tsuna one on one and traps him in his special attack, tsuna finds some new power and eventually breaks out, but still gets owned by hibari


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Reborn being Yama's home tutor seems awesome. Also can't wait to see how Gokudera copes with Bianchi


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2007)

MiraLo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Reborn being Yama's home tutor seems awesome. Also can't wait to see how Gokudera copes with Bianchi



Hopefully Gokudera learns to overcome his stomach issues...then again that would take some of the charm away from their sibling relationship


----------



## Power16 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have finally caught up to Scans and i'm loving this Manga. The whole training thing is going to be awesome i have lots of expectations for Tsuna and Yama. I am no sure what to think of Goku. training though.


----------



## Botzu (Sep 29, 2007)

wooo just read up to ch 75  tsuna got brave yay!


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 29, 2007)

Really looking forward to that artbook.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 29, 2007)

Ohh an Art Book awesome awesome.


----------



## Bass (Sep 29, 2007)

I uploaded the artbook cover to imageshack.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 29, 2007)

Bass said:


> I uploaded the artbook cover to imageshack.



Ahhhh that cover looks amazing I think Lambo looks Bad Ass!


----------



## kaz (Sep 29, 2007)

Is it only an art book or is an actual databook like I've been told?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 29, 2007)

Could be both


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 29, 2007)

On a different Note can anyone help me find any pictures of Dino's tattoo's?


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 30, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> On a different Note can anyone help me find any pictures of Dino's tattoo's?

















*Hope these help.*


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are great. I just wish I could find one with a more detailed picture of the one on his forearm.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Target 162 by [VongolaScans]

Poor Gokudera, his mom too.

Gokudera should drill his dads ass.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Sep 30, 2007)

Can someone post the raw for 163?  That one chinese site never works for me so a download link would be helpful.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Target 157 is out then.


----------



## kaz (Sep 30, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Target 157 is out then.



Thanks for the update.

I can safely say that we are all awaiting for 158, now. This is the chapter that got me into Reborn when it first came out, and now I can finally see it scanned. Can't wait.


----------



## Majeh (Sep 30, 2007)

157 scan is out..? where can i find?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Seeing the 1st is worth reading the series. xD

Target 157


----------



## kaz (Sep 30, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Seeing the 1st is worth reading the series. xD
> 
> Target 157



I didn't know about reborn till I was looking through 2ch and found a thread on the manga. I saw like 10 spoiler pictures for 158, and I knew I had to check it out. A day or two after that, and I was hooked.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 30, 2007)

So many people jumped on the banwagon of scanning reborn but everyone just want's to do the future arc. I would rather the vongola scans group had started with HQ versions of volumes 8&9 the whole Kokouyo (spelling?) arc. Cause the current scans are none to good...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2007)

157 was pretty good. Tsuna has to figure out a way to escape that sphere or risk dying. That's what I call serious training 

And it looks like Chrome Dokuro is going to make her appearance in this arc next chapter 

But the training session between reborn and Yamamoto has me the most intrigued.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Nah, Chrome doesn't apear next chapter, unfortunately.

Next chapter is some epicness with Tsuna and Vongola.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, I'm looking forward to whenever that happens as well as seeing how everyone else is coming along with their training.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 30, 2007)

I wonder if the colour pages will be used for the translation of 158. 

Did anyone else get the impression, from this chapter, that Lambo will play apart in the coming events?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 30, 2007)

In my opinion, I think its about time that Lambo stops going into his future self, and starts learning a thing or two right now.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 30, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Nah, Chrome doesn't apear next chapter, unfortunately.
> 
> Next chapter is some epicness with Tsuna and Vongola.



Shiro, what's the anime in your set?


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 30, 2007)

Rockstar it's Kekkaishi and it's very much so awesome! The manga is somewhat lagging in terms of online scans they are on volume 8 I think whereas Viz are on volume 10. The anime adaption is very good and there are 35 out of 37 episodes subbed.

@ Abyssion Lambo now as in the baby/toddler/kiddie Lambo? What can he possibly learn at his age?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 30, 2007)

Seeing at he already has mastery over an arsenal of weapons, I think its about time he starts to learn how to control lighting.

Perhaps use his wool like hair like a magnet etc.


----------



## naledge87 (Sep 30, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Nah, Chrome doesn't apear next chapter, unfortunately.
> 
> Next chapter is some epicness with Tsuna and Vongola.



If I'm not mistaken, I think Chrome gets owned doesn't she?


----------



## Botzu (Sep 30, 2007)

ok im on chapter 142 and i've got one question. how is it that all this terrible stuff happens in the future but future lambo and future I pin dont mention anything about it when they got blasted by the 10 year cannon earlier on in the series. rawr! reading 140 chapters in a few days


----------



## Brooke (Sep 30, 2007)

Botzu said:


> ok im on chapter 142 and i've got one question. how is it that all this terrible stuff happens in the future but future lambo and future I pin dont mention anything about it when they got blasted by the 10 year cannon earlier on in the series. rawr! reading 140 chapters in a few days



Well future Lambo said he never participated in the rings games,thus from young lambo doing so it altered the future or this is what I think.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 30, 2007)

No the reason why future Lambo doesn't remember particpating in the battle for the rings is because, baby  Lambo wasn't even aware that the battle was going on and immediatly used the 10-year bazooka. And after that he was comatose for the rest of the arc.

Thats why future lambo doesn't remember the battle for the rings.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 1, 2007)

anyone know where i can get all of the covers?


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 2, 2007)

spaZ said:


> anyone know where i can get all of the covers?



You can get 1 - 14 here.



And here are 15 & 16 (the inside of them as well).

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone know who's doing 158 & when it's gonna be released.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 2, 2007)

Target 158 is out!!!!!!! Epic chapter, best chapter of KHR, some fans say. It definately gots all the shit in it.

TTGL - in its entirety.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 2, 2007)

Edited my post just incase you didn't see. xD Got mixed up with #'s.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 2, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Edited my post just incase you didn't see. xD Got mixed up with #'s.



AWESOME THX A BUNCH


----------



## rasengan3oo4 (Oct 2, 2007)

im cool and fun peeps


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bass said:


> I uploaded the artbook cover to imageshack.



Can anyone drop me a link to a store I can buy/import this from.

I would really appreciate it


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 2, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Target 158 is out!!!!!!! Epic chapter, best chapter of KHR, some fans say. It definately gots all the shit in it.
> 
> TTGL - in its entirety.



Thanks for the link Shiro. It really was a great chapter, and hopefully a turning point in Sawada's attitude. Reading this made me appreciate just how great the color pages were.


----------



## Majeh (Oct 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hopefully its explained as to y his gloves changed appearance. if its due to him being recognized as the 10th by all the other bosses then i guess i no the answer but hopefully a different explanation =)


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 2, 2007)

Forsaken1223 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully its explained as to y his gloves changed appearance. if its due to him being recognized as the 10th by all the other bosses then i guess i no the answer but hopefully a different explanation =)



It looks like his ring merged with the glove to me.

Due to the fact that his will was accepted by the previous bosses.


----------



## Majeh (Oct 2, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> It looks like his ring merged with the glove to me.
> 
> Due to the fact that his will was accepted by the previous bosses.



ooooo now that i look he was staring at the ring and it has similar look to it...nice call


----------



## Brooke (Oct 2, 2007)

Lol yeah 158 was defiently freakin Awesome


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 2, 2007)

Great chapter. Can't wait to see what the new gloves can do next chapter.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 2, 2007)

^You have any luck finding more detailed pics of dino's tattoos.

Try checking the first volume he appears in & the chapters where he trains hibari.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, Tsuna was did show a deep resolution in that sphere. I just didn't think that would be his ultimate wish xDD

But to take on such sins, I guess that's one way of atoning for them. Awesome chapter


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 2, 2007)

Chapter 158 was terrific and Tsuna true gloves is hot.  I can't wait to read Chapter 159.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Kira in your sig you have a spoiler tag.

How do you get it to say something other then spoiler beside the tag(like you have it)

*EDIT:* Or if anyone else knows can you plz tell me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Chapter 158 was terrific and Tsuna true gloves is hot.  I can't wait to read Chapter 159.



Yeah, I'm really looking forward to 159 as well. Now that's he's officially been accepted as the 10th I want to see the true extent of his powers.



naledge87 said:


> Hey Kira in your sig you have a spoiler tag.
> 
> How do you get it to say something other then spoiler beside the tag(like you have it)
> 
> *EDIT:* Or if anyone else knows can you plz tell me.




*Spoiler*: _Message I want to show_ 



[/spoiler.]

Just remove the period left at the end and you'll get:


*Spoiler*: _Message I want to show_ 



Nothing much to show


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 2, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yeah, I'm really looking forward to 159 as well. Now that's he's officially been accepted as the 10th I want to see the true extent of his powers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Message I want to show_ 





THX ALOT


----------



## kaz (Oct 2, 2007)

No matter how many times I look at the double spread at the end of 158, it still remains to be just as epic as the first time I saw it.

Flowerlolz (Millefiore) is in trouble.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> No matter how many times I look at the double spread at the end of 158, it still remains to be just as epic as the first time I saw it.
> 
> Flowerlolz (Millefiore) is in trouble.



Yeah its definitely one of the best colored spreads I've seen.


----------



## Ryuuken + (Oct 3, 2007)

man i love this manga. at first i was a little skeptical about it because i thought was a baby dressed hitman running around playing mafia, but damn im glad i checked it out though anyway because it has been a pretty good read up to about 40 something and than i skipped a few chapters because they were kinda boring as hell but when i got chapter 60 couldnt stop readin


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 3, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> ^You have any luck finding more detailed pics of dino's tattoos.
> 
> Try checking the first volume he appears in & the chapters where he trains hibari.



I found some pretty accurate fanarts over at Deviantart.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 3, 2007)

tsuna's new power
*Spoiler*: __ 



hibari still beats tsuna in their training match. tsuna might have gained new power but hasn't learned to control it yet.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 3, 2007)

gixa786 said:


> tsuna's new power
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but still its Hibari we're talking about.

If anybody was expecting the opposite then thats some mighty wishful thinking.


----------



## Majeh (Oct 3, 2007)

im pretty sure hibari has fine tuned his skills over the past ten years so for tsuna to try and beat hibari without knowing how to use his power would be dumb cause hibari is a genius.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 3, 2007)

Tsuna needs a box.

*EDIT:
Spoilers for Ch. 164*


*Spoiler*: _Colored Coverrrrr_ 




not bad, pretty nice but simple





*Spoiler*: _Girls Poll ~ CHROME WINS!!! ^_^_ 




I'm glad Lal and Chrome made the top, both my favs. Talk about a sexy Chrome too.





*Spoiler*: _Real Spoiler, Kokuyo Gang_ 




MukuroxChrome are going to have to have sex after they own Glo.


----------



## Majeh (Oct 3, 2007)

what manga in your sig shiro..?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2007)

gixa786 said:


> tsuna's new power
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



A 10 year gap in skills might have been the reason for the inevitable defeat


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 3, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> A 10 year gap in skills might have been the reason for the inevitable defeat



Ya, I hope sometime in the series we get to see how strong Tsuna is supposed to be in the future.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Oct 3, 2007)

So where did all the future versions go?


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Oct 3, 2007)

VaizardIchigo said:


> So where did all the future versions go?



To the their past/the present.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 3, 2007)

VaizardIchigo said:


> So where did all the future versions go?



To Young Tsunas' time period(ten years in the past for them).

Except Hibari *"I'm not so stupid, as to be replaced of course"*.

 Hibari's great.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Oct 3, 2007)

So why don't the future versions change things in the past to make sure things go okay? That is, unless the future versions also experianced this when they were 10 years younger.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Oct 3, 2007)

VaizardIchigo said:


> So why don't the future versions change things in the past to make sure things go okay? That is, unless the future versions also experianced this when they were 10 years younger.



Goku left his young self a letter saying that they need to fix the future with the vongola rings of the past since future Tsuna destroyed them in the future.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 3, 2007)

VaizardIchigo said:


> So why don't the future versions change things in the past to make sure things go okay? That is, unless the future versions also experianced this when they were 10 years younger.



I don't think the future guardians went through this, because if you remember 15 year old lambo didn't even remember participating in the ring tourny, and never mentioned the future being so messed up. 

Somthing/someone changed the future and now someone is using the ten year bazooka to send the rings to the future(i guess cause without the rings it'd be impossible for vongola to defeat millifore) to save it.

IDK, just what I think, there are still to many unanswered questions in the manga to really know at this time.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 5, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay, Character Art Book is OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll post a link later to it once I finish making an Avy out of one of them. Can't decide though, they all look nice.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 5, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay, Character Art Book is OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll post a link later to it once I finish making an Avy out of one of them. Can't decide though, they all look nice.



Oh do you know where I can buy it from, plese drop a link for it if you do


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's an avy for free use if anyone wants, I was going to use it but I'm using the Lambo one.


As for buying it, you can buy it at some place called Kinokuniya. Don't ask me what that is, no idea.

Download Vongola 77 Book


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 5, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Here's an avy for free use if anyone wants, I was going to use it but I'm using the Lambo one.
> 
> 
> As for buying it, you can buy it at some place called Kinokuniya. Don't ask me what that is, no idea.
> ...



*Awesome.*

THX ALOT SHIRO.


----------



## Bass (Oct 5, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> As for buying it, you can buy it at some place called Kinokuniya. Don't ask me what that is, no idea.
> 
> Download Vongola 77 Book



Wait, what?

Is that it? Shortest art book ever. 

Anyways, thanks. *makes Mukuro avy*


----------



## kaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Bass said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Is that it? Shortest art book ever.
> 
> Anyways, thanks. *makes Mukuro avy*



Nah, that can't be everything.

There was someone posting character stats from the book. I'm sure whoever uploaded wanted to do it in segments.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah, probably not all of it.

Chapter 149 is out! Get it now.


----------



## kaz (Oct 6, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Yeah, probably not all of it.
> 
> Chapter 149 is out! Get it now.



I'm sure you meant 159, .

Target 159


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Whoops, typo. my mistake.

CHROME IN A BIKINI!!!!


Is cute. Too flat though.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Nah, that can't be everything.
> 
> There was someone posting character stats from the book. I'm sure whoever uploaded wanted to do it in segments.



Ya The actual book is around 300 pages.

Just ordered a copy yesterday, should get here today sometime


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 6, 2007)

^Nice! Keep us posted in the fanclub naledge.

Great chapter BTW. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It was good to see that Tsuna was able to take the box, even without full control of his new level of power. Although since he is against Hibari, it dosent bode well for Tsuna.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 6, 2007)

KHR opening 3 rules lol I like that it shows 15yr old lambo.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 8, 2007)

Just finished reading the Varia ark that was pretty intense but amazing at the same time, I loved how Tsuna kept on gaining new powers throughout the fight with Xanxus and stuff. Now off to the future ark that looks even better even though it really just started. 

And theres chapter art books? Anyone have any other links?


----------



## XANXUS inactive (Oct 8, 2007)

THAT MOTHERFUCKING TSUNA AND HIS MOTHERFUCKING OVENMITS!!!!!

XANXUS WAS ROBBED.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 9, 2007)

XANXUS said:


> THAT MOTHERFUCKING TSUNA AND HIS MOTHERFUCKING OVENMITS!!!!!
> 
> XANXUS WAS ROBBED.



If you have a pair of *GUNS*,
And you can't win a fight,
Against a person fighting with just a pair of *"OVENMITS"*..........

*THEN YOU GET WHAT YOU FUCKING DESERVE*


----------



## kaz (Oct 9, 2007)

XANXUS said:


> THAT MOTHERFUCKING TSUNA AND HIS MOTHERFUCKING OVENMITS!!!!!
> 
> XANXUS WAS ROBBED.



Lawl.

Too bad there hasn't been any Xanxus or any Varia so far in the future arc.


----------



## XANXUS inactive (Oct 9, 2007)

WHERE THE FUCK DID HE GET ICE?

That is all XANXUS wants to know.

I mean shit. HE FROZE XANXUS' hands. 

Goddamn bastard pulling tricks out of his ass.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 9, 2007)

who cares about xanxus hes doesn't even have the vongola blood LOL


----------



## XANXUS inactive (Oct 9, 2007)

............

...............


.........................


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 9, 2007)

XANXUS said:


> ............
> 
> ...............
> 
> ...



LOL, na Xanxus was a bad-ass character but like spaz said He was rejected by the ring because he wasn't a real blood relative of the vongola.

I'm sure he'll show up again in the future arc(there has been talk about the Varia in the recent chapters)

By the way Xanxus have you checked out the *Hitman REBORN! FC* yet?


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 9, 2007)

Lol. I can't believe I missed this.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 9, 2007)

Ahh how sad poor Xanxus heh heh Wow if they show the Varia in the Future Arc that would be interesting.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 9, 2007)

FINALLY. 

Some backup for my case. Reborn needs moar Xanxus. Amano better bring him back quick.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 9, 2007)

Voynich said:


> FINALLY.
> 
> Some backup for my case. Reborn needs moar Xanxus. Amano better bring him back quick.



Im curious to see how he will look also the other members.Hmm I wonder if Future Tsuna has them part of his Family?? That would be pretty interesting.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _spoiler for the TYL arc? (no idea where everyone is atm)_ 



Well seeing how agressive the Millefiores are, I think the Varia's only chance in to cooperate with the Vongola. Besides, Amano has been hinting at the Varia cooperating with the Vongola (Yama uses a techique of Squalo's, Ryohei's overseas and there are hints he's meeting Lussuria, Byakuran mentioned the Varia taking out some of their B-ranked members, Gamma refered to Yama as 1 of the 2 Vongola masterswordsmen and ofcourse the obvious TYL colourspread with Xan, Squalo and Dino)


----------



## Nikitaa (Oct 9, 2007)

spaZ said:


> who cares about xanxus hes doesn't even have the vongola blood LOL



*hm* ^_^ 



Voynich said:


> FINALLY.
> 
> Some backup for my case. Reborn needs moar Xanxus. Amano better bring him back quick.



Hell yeah, I wanna see him, too >_<''


----------



## spaZ (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow you can't even stat your opinion without getting neg thanks tyki


----------



## Brooke (Oct 9, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Wow you can't even stat your opinion without getting neg thanks tyki



Wow sorry to hear that


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 9, 2007)

Gokudera is the best, no one will ever hate him.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 9, 2007)

Tsuna is my favorite though Yamamoto and Gokedera both are funny and there fights are interesting. Reborn though is really annoying at times.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 9, 2007)

Gokudera sucks   He constantly overestimates himself and gets everyone in trouble by being a cocky bastard with no skills. There.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 9, 2007)

I personally don't dislike anyone thats probably why this is my favorite Manga.My fav character is Lambo lol because even when he is 15 he is still a cry baby and that cracks me up.

Gokudera doesn't over estimate himself I have never once heard him be cocky and state he is going to win,except again Chikasu the second time and well he would have.He does though put alot of pressure on himself and thats why he loses his fights,he feels he needs to prove himself to Tsuna to much.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 9, 2007)

Are you and me reading the same manga? Even if he doesn't say it out loud he's hopeless. Even if he overestimates himself out of the need to prove himself, he's just makes shit even more troublesome. What use is he to anyone if he gets the crap beaten out of him because he won't let anyone help or interfere?


----------



## Brooke (Oct 9, 2007)

Voynich said:


> Are you and me reading the same manga? Even if he doesn't say it out loud he's hopeless. Even if he overestimates himself out of the need to prove himself, he's just makes shit even more troublesome. What use is he to anyone if he gets the crap beaten out of him because he won't let anyone help or interfere?



Well umm he has only done that once and that wasn't for very long name any other time in the manga besides during the future arc when he refused help from someone?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 9, 2007)

Gokudera might be overconfident at times but he still has alot of skill hes probably the 3rd strongest out of the guardians.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 9, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Gokudera might be overconfident at times but he still has alot of skill hes probably the 3rd strongest out of the guardians.



Counting Tsuna or not counting Tsuna?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 9, 2007)

Not counting since Hibari is probably the strongest than Yamamoto and than Gokudera.


----------



## Majeh (Oct 9, 2007)

as it is right now id say its like this
1. Hibari
2. tsuna
3.Chrome/rokudo
4.Yama
5. Goku
6.Ryohei (only putting him here cause havent seen him yet)
7.Lambo (w/o bazooka cause im only rating as right now as we c them)


----------



## Brooke (Oct 9, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Not counting since Hibari is probably the strongest than Yamamoto and than Gokudera.



Yeah then I agree with you lol.My list I will add Tsuna.

1 - Tsuna
2 - Hibari
3 - Yamamoto
4 - Gokudera
5 - Chrome
6 - Ryohei
7 - Lambo

but if we have 25 year old Lambo instead then he is #1.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 9, 2007)

I would say, though this is not the future ones. 

1. Tsuna (hes leagues above them all)
2. Hibari
3. Yamamoto
4. Gokudera
5. Chrome
6. Lambo (future)
7. Ryohei


----------



## Brooke (Oct 9, 2007)

spaZ said:


> I would say, though this is not the future ones.
> 
> 1. Tsuna (hes leagues above them all)
> 2. Hibari
> ...



future Lambo you mean 15?


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 9, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Wow you can't even stat your opinion without getting neg thanks tyki



Did someone seriously neg rep you, for just stating your opinion On Xanxus? 

WTF


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 9, 2007)

toothpick said:


> I personally don't dislike anyone thats probably why this is my favorite Manga.My fav character is Lambo lol because even when he is 15 he is still a cry baby and that cracks me up.
> 
> Gokudera doesn't over estimate himself I have never once heard him be cocky and state he is going to win,except again Chikasu the second time and well he would have.He does though put alot of pressure on himself and thats why he loses his fights,he feels he needs to prove himself to Tsuna to much.



Ya until the Gama fight & even then he has never blatantly said he was going to win.

Every fight he has the only thing he truly says is that he doesn't want to disappoint or disgrace Tsuna.

Other then that he usually just says he doesn't want any help.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 9, 2007)

Voynich said:


> Are you and me reading the same manga? Even if he doesn't say it out loud he's hopeless. Even if he overestimates himself out of the need to prove himself, he's just makes shit even more troublesome. What use is he to anyone if he gets the crap beaten out of him because he won't let anyone help or interfere?



Its called character development 

And gokudera became a better team player in the gamma fight.

And hopeless? *"Are you and me reading the same manga?"* 

You saw the fight against Belphegor right, and that was before he learned how to use his ring, and the boxes(plus now he's getting training).


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 9, 2007)

Gokudera has great potential to become the 10ths right hand, that's the truth.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 9, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Gokudera has great potential to become the 10ths right hand, that's the truth.



Gokudera and Yamamoto have the best chances.


----------



## Mukuro (Oct 9, 2007)

I seriously don't think Hibari > Tsuna. Hibari is like Neji and Tsuna is like Naruto (both pre-timeskip) power wise.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 9, 2007)

Mai said:


> I seriously don't think Hibari > Tsuna. Hibari is like Neji and Tsuna is like Naruto (both pre-timeskip) power wise.



I agree with you I don't think Hibari could have beaten Xanxus with the guns.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 9, 2007)

At the same age I don't think Hibari is, by any means, at Tsuna's level. 

I think Yama would probably make the better right hand man, since he seems to be the most dependable of the bunch. In the interest of fairness, I do think it will be a duel position though.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 9, 2007)

Yama has been getting some great attention with the latest chapters. Reborn becoming his Home Tutor, that's got to hint for something.

I also think Tsuna is still a little stronger than Hibari. Just remembering back to Hibari trying to fight Xanxus but couldn't land a hit on him. Xanxus was only playing around too.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 9, 2007)

Plus Tsuna has the dying will flame which is like the whole power of this manga and Hibari in the normal time doesn't have anything like that, so Tsuna > Hibari and thats probably how it was in the future to since he is the boss also.


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 9, 2007)

Well Hibari with power ups (from rings and box) would probably match tsuna level... yeah tsuna still has to master the new gloves but still hibari is a monster when it comes to fighting...


----------



## spaZ (Oct 9, 2007)

than again that is Hibari 10 years from now but if Tsuna can take him out now than wow he grew in just a couple of days and would be pretty close to his 10 year self in strength probably.


----------



## kaz (Oct 10, 2007)

Target 160


----------



## spaZ (Oct 10, 2007)

nice been waiting for this 4 more chapters and were caught up with the raws


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 10, 2007)

If i remember correcly Hibari is not using (doesn't have) the vangola ring that gives a big boost... and in this fight he's playing, he's not really trying hard to beat tsuna.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If you saw the latest chapter you saw how easly he defended from tsuna attack.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, Bianchi's weapons being in the form of scorpions shouldn't really come as no surprise, but what the hell did she say at the end? :S 

" I am the daughter of father *and* his legal wife"

*rewind* Did I hear that correctly? O__o


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I know.... I was like uhuhuh WHAT?:amazed


----------



## Kage Bunshin Master (Oct 10, 2007)

@t : Kira Yamato, uhm....what the anime in Your Avatar?!


----------



## spaZ (Oct 10, 2007)

Her and Hyato are half brother and sister so they have different mothers.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2007)

MuNaZ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I know.... I was like uhuhuh WHAT?:amazed




*Spoiler*: __ 




That's some serious Jerry Springer drama going on 

Well, at least they explained the origin of the boxes. Although why Gokudera's future self left him so many boxes still a mystery.






Kage Bunshin Master said:


> @t : Kira Yamato, uhm....what the anime in Your Avatar?!



It's from Clannad


----------



## Brooke (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats cool hmmm half interesting.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So is Bianchi full Japanese? Cause Hayato is half so he could have had a mistress.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 10, 2007)

toothpick said:


> Thats cool hmmm half interesting.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Well for the answer to that You should just read the Vongola scans or wait till the others reach it.

If you want to know the little i remember then spoiler:


Spoiler from chapter 162: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 The mafia people are only allowed 1 wife, so when Goku's father gained a child with another woman, The child was taken away from her and given to his wife said to be her son.
Goku could still see his mother a few times a year(or was it once a year)
Eventually They made a plan to disspose of her, Trying to make it look like a car accident.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats kinda dumb in a way, hope someone scans 161 so we can read 162 here soon.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 10, 2007)

Target 165 spoilers out 
*Spoiler*: _Target 165_ 









All I can say is finally!!! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ryohei is in the picture I just wonder if tis older or younger version Ima go with older for now


----------



## Brooke (Oct 10, 2007)

Akatora said:


> Well for the answer to that You should just read the Vongola scans or wait till the others reach it.
> 
> If you want to know the little i remember then spoiler:
> 
> ...



Thankies that helps me to understand things easier lol.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 12, 2007)

Didn't they release 162 a couple weeks ago?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Didn't they release 162 a couple weeks ago?



They released awhile ago. I noticed that I had the zip file in my Reborn folder for quite some time. I just combined both files for those who don't recall 162. 

But we still need 161 =/


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Jap words say it's future Ryohei.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is Hana married to Ryohei in the future per chance?


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I am glad that it's future Ryohei I want to see what he can do! I would love him to step in and beat Glo with one punch would be awesome. I don't know if future Ryohei and Hana are married but for some reason the idea of it amuses me muchly.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay I need Target 161!!!!  I don't want to skip.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



???: !
???: Did I come too late...
???: There shouldn't be a problem right, that guy...
???: Seems to be close/dangerous (?! Unsure) 

Text: The future "Sun" has arrived for the gathering?!


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 13, 2007)

Future Ryohei ftw!!!


----------



## spaZ (Oct 13, 2007)

Lal Mirch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Is Hana married to Ryohei in the future per chance?



I would lol if that was true.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hell yeah, Future Ryohei is going to help kick Glo's ass.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 13, 2007)

Bah why is 161 taking forever to come out?


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 13, 2007)

Well... at least we will have a few chapters to read once 161 is released. I'm going to attempt to will it into existence


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 13, 2007)

So wait people here are just now figuring out who that was on the last page of target 165!? So when I posted the spoilers and said finally 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ryohei appears


 And in my posts since then nobody knew what I was talking about??


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 13, 2007)

My bad. lol Didn't see your post. >.<


You guys should just skip Ch. 161 and read the others, its only a chapter your missing. I don't think that chapter has much important except being the end of Hibari and Tsuna's training match.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 13, 2007)

I hate missing chapters and stuff so no thanks.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 13, 2007)

i just read 163, whats the deal, did rokodu and chrome separate bodies in the future
thats what it kind of seemed like, but i thought they were pretty stuck in the same body


----------



## Brooke (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah I cant skip chapters I wont feel right


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm peeved we haven't even seen what Future Mukuro would look like.

And only a small glimpse of Future Chrome isn't satisfying me. ;_;


----------



## kaz (Oct 13, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> My bad. lol Didn't see your post. >.<
> 
> 
> You guys should just skip Ch. 161 and read the others, its only a chapter your missing. I don't think that chapter has much important except being the end of Hibari and Tsuna's training match.



Skipping a chapter in Reborn is disgraceful.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 13, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Skipping a chapter in Reborn is disgraceful.



I agree with him


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 13, 2007)

I skipped..........


----------



## Brooke (Oct 13, 2007)

Lal Mirch said:


> I skipped..........



how could you I don't even know you anymore lol j/k


----------



## spaZ (Oct 13, 2007)

Guys like my new set?


----------



## Brooke (Oct 13, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Guys like my new set?



I love it awesome set.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 13, 2007)

Beautiful Set. Tsuna is made of win, when in his Hyper Dying Will Mode.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, technicaly looking at a RAW wouldn't be considered skipping a chapter.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 13, 2007)

True I peek at the One Piece and Bleach weekly raws.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 13, 2007)

i wanna see future tsuna, im guessing hell pretty much look like the first, but then the first looked pretty much like tsuna in hyper mode, i wished he would stay in hyper mode appearnce wise all the time, he looks so much cooler

skipping a chapter is not gonna kill you as long as you go back and read it when it comes out

i skipped 159-160, when they came out i read them and they were still awesome


----------



## spaZ (Oct 13, 2007)

There should be a picture of the future Tsuna somewhere or whatever. I also wonder if anything happened with Tsuna and Kyoko since its been 10 years they should of gotten it on or something lol.

And not all of us like skipping chapters and stuff, I hate skipping chapters since I have to go back and reread to understand stuff.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 13, 2007)

Lol, I'm trying to avoid Bleach and Naruto spoilers since it ruins the whole read for me. But it's so hard. xD I've only skipped the spoilers once.

Though, I managed to stop looking at One Piece and other spoilers now.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 13, 2007)

Reading chinese scans mean I don't read RAWs.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 13, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i wanna see future tsuna, im guessing hell pretty much look like the first, but then the first looked pretty much like tsuna in hyper mode, i wished he would stay in hyper mode appearnce wise all the time, he looks so much cooler
> 
> skipping a chapter is not gonna kill you as long as you go back and read it when it comes out
> 
> i skipped 159-160, when they came out i read them and they were still awesome



The only problem with him looking like he was still in hyper dying will mode constantly, is the fact that he shows almost no emotion at all when he is like that(most of its done with the speach bubbles when he is in HDW mode)


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hiruma said:


> Reading chinese scans mean I don't read RAWs.



Oh can you read Chinese? 

I can read *a little bit* of Japanese(I'm learning the language) so I can somewhat understand what happens in the raws.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 14, 2007)

yea but tsuna looks too soft in his normal mode, he needs to at least have a cool look to him when hes ten years older
i imagine something happened between him and kyoko, but i gotta admit future crazy girl(is it haru or something like that) looks a lot better, maybe tsuna is tapping that on the side, i mean hes a mafia boss , morals forget about it
plus i wanna reborn's real apperance


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 14, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i wanna see future tsuna, im guessing hell pretty much look like the first, but then the first looked pretty much like tsuna in hyper mode, i wished he would stay in hyper mode appearnce wise all the time, he looks so much cooler
> 
> skipping a chapter is not gonna kill you as long as you go back and read it when it comes out
> 
> i skipped 159-160, when they came out i read them and they were still awesome



I'm guessing that future Tsuna will look like the first Boss did(in the panel where the past bosses aprove of Tsunas will)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 14, 2007)

yea thats what i thought too, but does that mean that tsuna is a baby face, because the first boss looked about as old as tsuna does now, except he had the hyper mode look


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2007)

I think I know why the future Tsuna destroyed the future vongola rings, it was probably beucase he gained the x-gloves vvr and than he saw the past of the 9 bosses and he didn't want anything like that to repeat again most likely.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Oct 14, 2007)

He also may have learned of the plan for the rings and wanted to keep them from being used in that whole "ultimate power" thing.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh yeah I forgot about that part, though now that most of the younger gaurdians are in the future that really didn't help much. But than again I don't think they will get all of the rings since Lambo's 10 year bazooka is with him so how would some of the  others get to the future.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 14, 2007)

Darn still no 161 bleh I feel the darkness taking me.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2007)

I probably could scan it if I have the full trans and raw.


----------



## Shade (Oct 14, 2007)

Yo guys, I just watched the first 2 episodes and I thought that I'd like it a lot more If I could read through the manga of the life arc. So what chapter do I start at?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2007)

First chapter.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 14, 2007)

Shade said:


> Yo guys, I just watched the first 2 episodes and I thought that I'd like it a lot more If I could read through the manga of the life arc. So what chapter do I start at?



Start from the very beginning.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 14, 2007)

-man it looks like tsuna's plans of destroying the rings backfired to the max
- im wondering though if eventually hibari will have to come to the future from the past to complete the ring set, hes kind of a love hate character - hes a badass, but i mean sometimes it get to the point were im like , I wish there was a character to put him in his place, he doesnt really seem to be part of the vongola despite being a guardian
and i question at times if he would actually kill tsuna if it came to it
-i hope they show how tsuna got killed in the future, because right now im kinda scratching my head as to how this happen (i think they said he got gunned down, that would look kinda cool, especially if they did it alla godfather)


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2007)

I wonder how he would get there though since Lambo is in the future with his 10 year bazooka, but than again there is still the 15 year old lambo in the past so he might be able to send some of them into the future.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 14, 2007)

arent the guys from the future now in the past, are you telling me they cant just go and fix the past to prevent the future, why does tsuna in the future have to prevent something to go back to his past


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2007)

They could be in parallel worlds so the past they came from might be a different one the future guys are from.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 14, 2007)

spaZ said:


> I probably could scan it if I have the full trans and raw.



I have the full translation.

I don't DL the raws for this series so I don't have that.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2007)

If you can post that up and someone post up the raw ill try it.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 14, 2007)

Can you do the cleaning, leveling & what not.

I can do that but it takes me a little while to make it look good cause I'm still new at it.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2007)

Post up a raw and ill try a little bit of cleaning


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok let me go over the translation to make sure I didn't make any mistakes, then I'll pm it to you.

I'm my own proof reader lol


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 14, 2007)

I can't find a place to DL the raw but you can get it page by page here.

*Chapter 161 Chinese Scan*


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2007)

yeah i found the raw a little while ago just need the trans now


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow you really can't wait?


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 14, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> Wow you really can't wait?



We can wait, were just giving this a shot


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2007)

wow theres something messed up with the raw its like locked in my ps so i can't really edit it the way i want it to.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2007)

I downloaded a different raw but it is weird theres a lock thing you can do for image so no one can edit it or something but this just changes everything it makes my brushes low quailty and the text looks like shit when i put it in. I am going to try La's raw.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't really think there is any though its not that hard as long as you know basic ps than I guess anyone could do it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 14, 2007)

then how come the lambo from the future always appears in their world when the small one disappears, i think at one point in time one version or the other must be in the reverse world of the other


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 14, 2007)

I PMed it to you spaz.

Let me know if their are any typos.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 14, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> I PMed it to you spaz.
> 
> Let me know if *their* are any typos.



It doesnt bode well!! 

I am curious to see how this is gonna come out I will defo check it once you have done it!!



			
				Kira Uzumaki said:
			
		

> then how come the lambo from the future always appears in their world when the small one disappears, i think at one point in time one version or the other must be in the reverse world of the other


That was when it was working well and dandy, but we know something is up with it as it only sent them 9 years and 10 months into the future. So somehow the 10 year bazooka is malfunctioning.

edit: also naledge try and edit your posts as opposed to double posting it's a fast way to get negs.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 14, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> -man it looks like tsuna's plans of destroying the rings backfired to the max
> - im wondering though if eventually hibari will have to come to the future from the past to complete the ring set, hes kind of a love hate character - hes a badass, but i mean sometimes it get to the point were im like , I wish there was a character to put him in his place, he doesnt really seem to be part of the vongola despite being a guardian
> and i question at times if he would actually kill tsuna if it came to it
> -i hope they show how tsuna got killed in the future, because right now im kinda scratching my head as to how this happen (i think they said he got gunned down, that would look kinda cool, especially if they did it alla godfather)



Thats kinda like how I feel. Than again its cool that Hibaris like that because it sets him apart from those other types of anti heroes. Usually they have at least ONE thing that shows deep down their actually good, for Hibari it's basically just all power. Yeah he likes his school but I highly doubt he cares at all about the students, he probably just considers it his teritory. 

For me he's sort of the clique villian, except he's not a villian! Which makes it not clique. I don't know if Id want him to turn soft, Id definately want him to show emotion if one of the other gaurdians died but even then it'd probably be something like what he did with Yamamoto and Gokudera's scene with the fox guy "don't talk to me because Im very angry right now" something like that.

I want to tsuna to die all jet le like, with those millions of errors (in his case bullets) raining down on him and he's just all calm and the next thing you know theres this tsuna shaped space in the wall.....yea
or where he lets his opponent live and dies because of it, like in Hero, it's show what kind of guy he was even till the end.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks. I was looking for a good overview of the whole process. I want to work on some page coloring as well.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2007)

_link has to come down_

There might be a few ugly looking cleaning parts cause I did those fast, took like 2 hours to do but meh and thanks naledge87 for the trans. 

Also if a couple of you wouldn't mind uploading it to somehwhere else go for it.

And I don't care if you post this anywhere else but I won't lol.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2007)

I didn't really notice any though I changed 1 or 2 sentence structures around a tad.

Anyway how does it look?


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 14, 2007)

well considering that neither one of us are pros I'd say it turned out good 

(when I found that traslation it had only been done up to the point where reborn shoots Yama with the paint gun, so I had to do the rest, with the aid of a language program, cause my Japanese is still rough)


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2007)

Or not theres are good and we only did 161 cause it was taking way to long for the other groups. And plus I am to lazy to keep on doing it lol.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 14, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Or not theres are good and we only did 161 cause it was taking way to long for the other groups. And plus I am to lazy to keep on doing it lol.



Ya you have to be really committed to do that, it was hard translating what I did and then proof reading the whole chapter.

Idk, I wouldn't mind making a group once my Japaneses gets a little more fluint(that way I can do it faster & its not so much of a pain) I enjoy doing it though, its good practice


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 14, 2007)

I can always translate the bootleg way from chinese to english...that's what I did for s-f when we were doing air gear


----------



## The Rook (Oct 14, 2007)

**cough cough**

Learning how to clean and typeset isn't that hard; you just need to put the work in it right?

**cough cough**


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2007)

It takes time which I don't want to use lol.


----------



## The Rook (Oct 14, 2007)

spaZ said:


> It takes time which I don't want to use lol.


What if you weren't the only cleaner?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2007)

there only 2 scans behind just wait lol


----------



## Brooke (Oct 14, 2007)

OMG that was awesome thanks you guys your the best.All those people who told me to skip are crazy we found out about the Plans of the enemy and also the Varia are around.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiruma said:


> I can always translate the bootleg way from chinese to english...that's what I did for s-f when we were doing air gear



You were part of sleeping forest :amazed
Thats awesome, you guys were great, did you decide to leave when they broke up (you didn't join Kuu)?


Hmm maybe we should form a new group........  .........  ......... 

You can translate Chinese to english I can DO Japanese to english, I can proof read as well, we would need cleaners and whatnot though 

*AHHHH TO DREAM*  


LOL, I honestly would'nt mind doing it though.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 14, 2007)

The Rook said:


> What if you weren't the only cleaner?



Are you saying that you can clean


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 14, 2007)

Well I was sorta infrequent...I wasn't around when they broke up and anyway by then we'd already run out of chinese scans so my being there was a bit pointless.

Although what I would say would be to wait, we're only a few chapters behind and an active group is doing it already anyway, unlike the AG situation where we were about 80 chaps behind and scum weren't doing much. 

The most we should do would be to provide scripts if the wait got too long, I think.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2007)

I'll do another scan if it starts to get really slow though.


----------



## The Rook (Oct 14, 2007)

No, though I imagine I can learn; it seems like it's more a question of effort than anything.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiruma said:


> Well I was sorta infrequent...I wasn't around when they broke up and anyway by then we'd already run out of chinese scans so my being there was a bit pointless.
> 
> Although what I would say would be to wait, we're only a few chapters behind and an active group is doing it already anyway, unlike the AG situation where we were about 80 chaps behind and scum weren't doing much.
> 
> The most we should do would be to provide scripts if the wait got too long, I think.




Ya I was just joking around, I wouldnt try to start a reborn group like that while other groups are still as active as they are.



spaZ said:


> I'll do another scan if it starts to get really slow though.



And I'll provide the translation


----------



## The Rook (Oct 14, 2007)

Do you guys mind if I post your chapter on Mangashare?


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 14, 2007)

LOL.

I don't mind, and spaz said he didn't either but it really Isn't up to par with the other scans.

*We mainly did it for you guys here since its taking a long time for the official groups to release it*


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 15, 2007)

nice job with ch 161, haha i have to say i loved gthe last page, i thought la chan was a bitch at first, she still is but shes growing on me
so whose the real leader byaka (misspelling ) or uni


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 15, 2007)

I guess their Co-leaders.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 15, 2007)

spaZ said:


> whoever never noticed 161



Which is awesome because these guys rock!


----------



## Shade (Oct 15, 2007)

Must apply to the Trading Post.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 15, 2007)

Shade said:


> Must apply to the Trading Post.



Just go to your *user cp* and in the side bar under *Miscellaneous* click on *Group Memberships*.

Then just choose to join the *Trading Post Members*.

It won't take long for them to approve you then you'll have access to tons of pimping projects including the one for Hitman REBORN!

It's definitely worth it to join


----------



## spaZ (Oct 16, 2007)

updated fanart album!


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 17, 2007)

Target 166 spoilers have arrived and all I can say is 
*Spoiler*: _Older_ 



 RYOHEI = <3 he just looks too awesome. Squalo looks very effeminate with his new hair style while Bel's new haircut is just plain odd I'm not so sure the layers are working for him




Anyheeeeeeeeeeew link to spoilers as I didnt have the time to do it the longer way!!


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 17, 2007)

Is there another group besides KEFI that scans this manga? And if there is, how far in to it are they?
I would check the thread for answers, but i'll just get spoiled if i do.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 17, 2007)

KEfi have scanned up to about 70% of volume 13 they shouldve finished the volume in a a week or so (touch wood). Then a random group came together to scan the rest of that arc so they did all of volume 13 -15 and one chapter of colume 16 then volume 16 has been scanned by a group call Oozora-Bushido angels and they have done up to 147 or something after that more random groups have popped up to scan the gaps inbetween the start of volume 17 and the current raws.

This series has had a very complex lifetime in the world of scanning hopefully things will be back on track soon. My advice to you would be as much as is possible stick with Kefi chapters (best quality just super HQ) and for the current arc the Ooz-Baa ones just because they read a little better (but im an english freak and have noticed bad grammar and odd english a lot more in other released chapters.. then again like I said i'm quite anal).


----------



## spaZ (Oct 17, 2007)

There was another group that did up to 135 that has better quailty to kefi


----------



## Brooke (Oct 17, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> Target 166 spoilers have arrived and all I can say is
> *Spoiler*: _Older_
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I like the way they look I think its cool lol Squalo fits him and Bel looks more crazy to me it fits.Ryohei looks exaclly the same just more Manly lol.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 17, 2007)

Meh I though there quality was better than kefis it just looked better all around.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 17, 2007)

To each their own I guess but I felt that all they did in terms of cleaning was erase the text from the speech bubbles and put the english text in (if it was easy where it was harder they just put an asterix...) the fonts were also less creative and I already did mention the anglais. 



			
				toothpick said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way they look I think its cool lol Squalo fits him and Bel looks more crazy to me it fits.Ryohei looks exaclly the same just more Manly lol.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I like the ay they all look as well but you need to add a /spoiler on the end of your post to spoiler tag it!! Ryohei doesnt just look more manly he looks better all round I am at a lost to why he is still wearing a plaster on his nose though.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 17, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> To each their own I guess but I felt that all they did in terms of cleaning was erase the text from the speech bubbles and put the english text in (if it was easy where it was harder they just put an asterix...) the fonts were also less creative and I already did mention the anglais.
> 
> I like the ay they all look as well but you need to add a /spoiler on the end of your post to spoiler tag it!! Ryohei doesnt just look more manly he looks better all round I am at a lost to why he is still wearing a plaster on his nose though.



Yeah sorry I totally spaced but I fixed it.Well its Ryohei the plaster on his nose is part of his look.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 17, 2007)

FUTURE RYOHEI!!!!!!!!!!! He is so hawt.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Future Bel and Squalo look like they're smoking weed or something. xD


----------



## spaZ (Oct 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bels hair is pimping




This sure is taking a while for 164 to come out anyone wanna hook me up with a raw and trans I might just do it since I am bored.


----------



## kaz (Oct 17, 2007)

Lol@Glo, mummy wrap looks good on him that pathetic loser.

VARIA has made an appearance. But I wonder if there is more pictures with the Varia or only those two are shown in this chapter. I wonder what became of XANXUS.


----------



## Majeh (Oct 17, 2007)

spaZ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that would be great :amazed


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 17, 2007)

are targets 164-165 avaliable translated?


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 17, 2007)

I was working on 165, earlier today, for my own personal practice; although I only got round to clearing out the text boxes and doing some leveling.

If you want Spaz, I can PM the chapter.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 17, 2007)

_link had to come down_

enjoy


----------



## Brooke (Oct 18, 2007)

spaZ said:


> *-link removed-
> *
> enjoy



Awesome you freakin rule


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 18, 2007)

Now I have to read from 161-164.  Let it begin.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 18, 2007)

164 was Epic I must read 165 lol it was such a cool chapter.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 18, 2007)

Damn reading Target 162, I understand why Gokudera is that way.  His childhood was terrible.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 18, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Damn reading Target 162, I understand why Gokudera is that way.  His childhood was terrible.



OMG I know it freakin sucks for the poor guy.


----------



## kaz (Oct 18, 2007)

Damn spaZ, that was a good improvement from your first scan of Reborn.

Damn, that was a huge chapter in my book. The power of the Vongola ring continues to amaze me. Though I've peeped the other chapters, and can't wait because ownage is on the horizon. 

If no one does Target 165 soon, spaZ, you should go ahead and do it if you'd like. It'd be appreciated among the Reborn fans I'm sure!


----------



## Brooke (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes yes I would appreciate it also spaZ


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm so glad that we got to see that part of Gokuderas life.

Now all the people that hated on my favorite Reborn character have the right to do nothing but *SHUT THE HELL UP!!!!*

*EDIT:*Oh, I didn't realize that mangahelpers had the chapter translations, guess you don't need me to do the translations any more.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 18, 2007)

Meh its hard working cleaning and typesetting and stuff. I am not suppose to use the trans in the first place lol.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 18, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Meh its hard working cleaning and typesetting and stuff. I am not suppose to use the trans in the first place lol.



I know its just you brought us hope....


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 18, 2007)

The mods still haven't done your name change tp?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 18, 2007)

Glo is an evil hentai bastard.

Tormenting poor Chrome.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 18, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> The mods still haven't done your name change tp?



No it sucks but he hasn't changed a few people before me either.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 18, 2007)

opp looks like i pissed someone off lol

Link removed

there going to stop because i did two scans

though vongola scans is better than he is


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 18, 2007)

Tha tis straight up gay there.

How can you be mad at someone for scanning Reborn! chapters that haven't been scanned.

Just ignore them if they give you any harsh comments is what I say.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 18, 2007)

spaZ said:


> opp looks like i pissed someone off lol
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Score, they mentioned me


----------



## Brooke (Oct 18, 2007)

It sucks cause I hate how stingy Translators are with there translations aren't they doing it so the fans of Reborn! get to read more chapters? I mean they should be happy someone is using there translations to progress the series so the fans can be happy.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 18, 2007)

toothpick said:


> It sucks cause I hate how stingy Translators are with there translations aren't they doing it so the fans of Reborn! get to read more chapters? I mean they should be happy someone is using there translations to progress the series so the fans can be happy.



Its not like we took credit for the whole thing


----------



## kaz (Oct 18, 2007)

toothpick said:


> It sucks cause I hate how stingy Translators are with there translations aren't they doing it so the fans of Reborn! get to read more chapters? I mean they should be happy someone is using there translations to progress the series so the fans can be happy.



Yeah, I agree. If you are going to post a public translation, it should be for everyone to read and use for their own scans if they wish. I just think credit is owed though to those translators for their time and effort of making the translation possible.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 18, 2007)

why the fuck do people make translations and post them if they dont want anyone to use them...

another question when does this manga actually START ive been reading for 40 chapters and nothings happened


----------



## Brooke (Oct 18, 2007)

As long as credit is given I would think there would be no problem with someone else using the trans.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 18, 2007)

typhoon72 said:


> why the fuck do people make translations and post them if they dont want anyone to use them...
> 
> another question when does this manga actually START ive been reading for 40 chapters and nothings happened



LOL, it kicks into gear in Volume 8


----------



## Majeh (Oct 18, 2007)

thats funny....whatever tho not like it matters...=\

@shiro: What manga in your sig..?


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 18, 2007)

I enjoyed his use of the term: unauthorized scans. He forgets that the material he is using is essentially pirated to begin with. I'd say that it's all fair game on the internet.

I demand a public apology from spaZ and naledge87


----------



## Brooke (Oct 18, 2007)

Forsaken1223 said:


> thats funny....whatever tho not like it matters...=\
> 
> @shiro: What manga in your sig..?



I believe its Tsubasa


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 18, 2007)

Lal Mirch said:


> I enjoyed his use of the term: unauthorized scans. He forgets that the material he is using is essentially pirated to begin with. I'd say that it's all fair game on the internet.
> 
> I demand a public apology from spaZ and naledge87



I hereby a apologize for helping to provide you guys with a chapter of reborn that was taking forever to be released.

I thought only of my fellow reborn lovers here on NF and did it with them in mind.

*So if I am to be persecuted & ridiculed (fucker called me a brat) for providing FRIENDS with something that no one else would....... then I consider it to be bashing well earned.*


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Oct 18, 2007)

I wonder if all of Chrome's fights will involve her being attacked by tentacles.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 18, 2007)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> I wonder if all of Chrome's fights will involve her being attacked by tentacles.



If they aren't already planned out that way they all should be changed to be that way.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 18, 2007)

typhoon72 said:


> why the fuck do people make translations and post them if they dont want anyone to use them...
> 
> another question when does this manga actually START ive been reading for 40 chapters and nothings happened



Its because they want all the glory for them self lol.

and around chapter 61 is where it gets really good.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 18, 2007)

Did you see my apology a couple posts up spaz, lol


----------



## spaZ (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah I saw it lol, though I think the real reason there piss is because of the credits maybe I should of been a little nicer on that part lol.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 18, 2007)

There's nothing bad about Chrome, bring the fanservice. xD

There's not enough hentai of her....


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 18, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Yeah I saw it lol, though I think the real reason there piss is because of the credits maybe I should of been a little nicer on that part lol.



Whatever, its over and done with.

We can't go back and change it.

It's not like because they stop we'll never get another translated chapter.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 18, 2007)

ah, there out raw , okay i thought 163 was the latest out translated


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 18, 2007)

Is there any site that has collected chapters 115 and up from the diffrent scan-groups?


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 18, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Thnx alot!   Reps~



Your welcome, enjoy the manga.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 18, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Its because they want all the glory for them self lol.
> 
> and around chapter 61 is where it gets really good.



xD thanks homie


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 18, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> There's nothing bad about Chrome, bring the fanservice. xD
> 
> There's not enough hentai of her....



i second the motion for more chrome fanservice 
and too be technical , rokodu is the actual guardian not chrome, they just share a body, sawada's dad went to rokodu and asked him to be the guardian


----------



## Sesqoo (Oct 19, 2007)

Damn, tried to download Spaz's 164, but the link is dead. Could someone re-upload it, please?


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 19, 2007)

Does anybody know what chapter volume 18 ends with?

Reborn usually averages 9 chapters a volume.


----------



## Reianu (Oct 19, 2007)

We At Vongola Scans Expect to Release the scan For 164 Late Tonight or Tommorow at Most

Have you guys Joined our Forum?

Its basically Just a KHR Forum


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 19, 2007)

Reianu said:


> We At Vongola Scans Expect to Release the scan For 164 Late Tonight or Tommorow at Most
> 
> Have you guys Joined our Forum?
> 
> Its basically Just a KHR Forum


Sounds excellent  
Haven't visited your forum yet though.


----------



## Reianu (Oct 19, 2007)

Kirimi May Start the Translations Again 

We at Vongola Scans have our Own Translator So we Don't Use Kirimi's


----------



## kaz (Oct 19, 2007)

Reianu said:


> Kirimi May Start the Translations Again
> 
> We at Vongola Scans have our Own Translator So we Don't Use Kirimi's



I'm looking forward to your guys' 164. I thought you guys improved pretty nicely after 162 with a 163 release. Keep up the good work and speed, please.

Also, you guys should consider doing 161 since who knows when Obxist will do it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2007)

Reianu said:


> Kirimi May Start the Translations Again
> 
> We at Vongola Scans have our Own Translator So we Don't Use Kirimi's



Awesome. We always look forward to new scans being released.


----------



## Reianu (Oct 19, 2007)

No Problem No Problem At all At most All we want from you guys is to Compliment us and To join Our Forum =D

Cute cute cute


----------



## spaZ (Oct 19, 2007)

Reianu said:


> No Problem No Problem At all At most All we want from you guys is to Compliment us and To join Our Forum =D



That new skin is hot.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 19, 2007)

Reianu said:


> No Problem No Problem At all At most All we want from you guys is to Compliment us and To join Our Forum =D



I see you guys have a *Gokudera FC* 

*goes off to join the FC of the coolest fucking right hand man ever*


----------



## Reianu (Oct 19, 2007)

You have an Acount?

Whats your User?


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 19, 2007)

Reianu said:


> You have an Acount?
> 
> Whats your User?



*SmokingBomb87* 

Just registered I'm setting up my profile now.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 20, 2007)

Just checked out the latest RAW, amazing chapter with lots of good convos going on.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The final battle with the Vongola vs. Millefore will start in 5 days. Now they'll have to master their rings before then.

But one problem, Irie has an idea of where their secret base is so maybe a sneak attack.


----------



## Reianu (Oct 20, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Just checked out the latest RAW, amazing chapter with lots of good convos going on.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Interesting.....No one Would've Guessed


*Spoiler*: __ 



That Irie Would become Such a Character He Was shown in the Manga Once and then Suddenly Hes in the Future arc With the Millefire


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Oct 20, 2007)

Is there a link for the raw of 166?

And I was surprised when I saw that guy show up again when he hadn't appeared since I think volume 1 or 2.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 20, 2007)

VaizardIchigo said:


> Is there a link for the raw of 166?
> 
> And I was surprised when I saw that guy show up again when he hadn't appeared since I think volume 1 or 2.



Online yes:



Ryohei's hair has gone through quite a change as well looking at the close up.


----------



## DethStryque (Oct 20, 2007)

for some reason i never got intrested in this anime....everytime i try to watch it it just doesnt work for me....


----------



## Brooke (Oct 20, 2007)

DethStryque said:


> for some reason i never got intrested in this anime....everytime i try to watch it it just doesnt work for me....



Trust me it is worth it lol episode 20 is where it starts to get good.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 20, 2007)

where can i watch this show? I wanna see how reborn and Gokudera sound in the anime


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 20, 2007)

Youtube or Veoh.

My new set is win.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 20, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Youtube or Veoh.
> 
> My new set is win.



OMG I must see the stock for the Chrome pic please,also if you have any others.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't have many Chrome, just 4 or 5 pics I think.

I have a bunch of others though.

But here's a new Chrome fanart I found today:
Harley


----------



## Mukuro (Oct 20, 2007)

oceanizer said:


> If you care to read.
> 
> ♥
> 
> ...


No, I won't even look at them. I'm seeing One Piece and Bleach. I've said my piece already, I'll just sit quietly and wait for the answer to the question I actually asked.

---

Shiro, you got more Chrome fan arts?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 20, 2007)

I trade good Chrome fanart for good Lenalee fanart.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 20, 2007)

Here is a link to my Chrome & Mukuro Photobucket album.



I have to up date it soon cause I found a bunch of new fanart.


----------



## Reianu (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice

Man i need a Nice Chrome Render because Chrome is..Well you should know

ANyone Have any?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 20, 2007)

Just render it your self its not hard to do.


----------



## Shiraishi (Oct 20, 2007)

Whoo, three days of reading and I caught up to an awesome series like Reborn! The slice-of-life volumes were nice, but I was happy when we finally got into the real story arcs and when it got all good.

164 is the last one out, right? Since that's the last I read.


----------



## Reianu (Oct 20, 2007)

Well If Your on Raws then 166 Or sumthin is the Latest if Your on English Scans its 163


----------



## Shiraishi (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah, I caught up.

Read 166 RAW.

Read 164 Scanned.


----------



## Reianu (Oct 20, 2007)

Sorry but

Only up to 163 Has been Scanned Where have you found 164?


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 20, 2007)

probably here


----------



## Mukuro (Oct 20, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I trade good Chrome fanart for good Lenalee fanart.


Lol...I see, I see. Thanks!



naledge87 said:


> Here is a link to my Chrome & Mukuro Photobucket album.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to up date it soon cause I found a bunch of new fanart.


Yea...you haven't updated in a while...


----------



## kaz (Oct 20, 2007)

Reianu said:


> Sorry but
> 
> Only up to 163 Has been Scanned Where have you found 164?



spaZ scanned 164 and 161 since no one has done them yet.

You guys, as Vongola Scan, should go ahead and do 161 if possible. Who knows when kirimi and her team are going to finally release that chapter.


----------



## Reianu (Oct 20, 2007)

Well We'll do it If no one Else Does Plus Were Already working Hard

Tommorow theres a Double Release At night

Chap 164 and 165 Keep it a Secret


----------



## spaZ (Oct 20, 2007)

I would rather read your scans than mine lol.


----------



## Shiraishi (Oct 20, 2007)

Am I the only one forgot that Shou was a character in a slice-of-life chapter until I just got told?


----------



## Gene (Oct 20, 2007)

I heard this manga was good, but starts off slow. What volume/chapter does it start to get good? I'm on chapter 3 now and already bored with it.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 20, 2007)

Irie? he was showed in chapter 13 lol. and than like 130 chapters later lol

chapter 61 and up is when the fighting all starts and stuff.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 21, 2007)

Gene said:


> I heard this manga was good, but starts off slow. What volume/chapter does it start to get good? I'm on chapter 3 now and already bored with it.



Well "good" would be in the eyes of the beholder. heh
But if you mean when things get more serious and the action starts that would be the Kokuyō Arc which starts on chapter 62.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 21, 2007)

I remembered who Irie Shouichi was because I finished Reborn in one sitting


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

Didn't your eyes hurt after that lol?


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 21, 2007)

Finished Ippo in one day too, so no.

There's too many Tsuna sets


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 21, 2007)

Reianu said:


> Well We'll do it If no one Else Does Plus Were Already working Hard
> 
> Tommorow theres a Double Release At night
> 
> Chap 164 and 165 Keep it a Secret



You guys are my heroes


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 21, 2007)

Mai said:


> Yea...you haven't updated in a while...


Ya I think I'll update it now 



Shiraishi said:


> Am I the only one forgot that Shou was a character in a slice-of-life chapter until I just got told?



No I had completely forgotten until I went back and read some of the early volumes  



Gene said:


> I heard this manga was good, but starts off slow. What volume/chapter does it start to get good? I'm on chapter 3 now and already bored with it.





spaZ said:


> Irie? he was showed in chapter 13 lol. and than like 130 chapters later lol
> 
> chapter 61 and up is when the fighting all starts and stuff.



Ya the series goes into serious mode in volume 8 



Hiruma said:


> I remembered who Irie Shouichi was because I finished Reborn in one sitting



:amazed :amazed :amazed


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 21, 2007)

does anyone know where i can find chap 160 onwards, been lookin forward to readin further
just carnt find a site lol


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 21, 2007)

its awesome!


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks and before i forget, is there a place other than shinsen that releases hitman reborn subs?


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 21, 2007)

You can get episodes at Animesuki.com


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

Shinsen is the only subber right now.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh ok he meant the the actual sub group 

Oh and spaZ do you like my new Gokudera set


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

Its alright just the color doesn't really look at that great.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, to each his own


----------



## Brooke (Oct 21, 2007)

Lol people and there sets makes em look all cool like.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hows the Fan fic coming along Brooke


----------



## Brooke (Oct 21, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Hows the Fan fic coming along Brooke



It's coming just trying to figure out how to word certain actions.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 21, 2007)

i read several volumes (probably up to 10) of this manga and didnt see anything interesting at all. i find this manga pretty boring. 
no offence to fans, just my opinion.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 21, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> i read several volumes (probably up to 10) of this manga and didnt see anything interesting at all. i find this manga pretty boring.
> no offence to fans, just my opinion.



If you read up to 10 and you didn't like it then its just not a manga for you.Volume 8 is the start of the good stuff when Rokudo Mukuro makes an appearance and if you don't like his ARC then you won't enjoy the manga.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 21, 2007)

Brooke said:


> If you read up to 10 and you didn't like it then its just not a manga for you.Volume 8 is the start of the good stuff when Rokudo Mukuro makes an appearance and if you don't like his ARC then you won't enjoy the manga.


 
apparently dodnt remember that name. well, at least i tried


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 21, 2007)

Brooke said:


> It's coming just trying to figure out how to word certain actions.



Ya, trying to write action segments is a real pain.

I always find it hard, cause you can't just say "the gun went bang", you have to really make the reader envision the action.



Mat®icha said:


> i read several volumes (probably up to 10) of this manga and didnt see anything interesting at all. i find this manga pretty boring.
> no offence to fans, just my opinion.



So you haven't seen the ring battles yet.

But like Brooke said if you didn't like the Arc where Mukuro is introduced then it's just not for you


----------



## Brooke (Oct 21, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Ya, trying to write action segments is a real pain.
> 
> I always find it hard, cause you can't just say "the gun went bang", you have to really make the reader envision the action.



Yeah lol like I have to picture in my head what moves there making and then try to write it out.Lol I mean with more straight forward fighting with just punches and kicks its easier.With having to make them do like complicated acrobatics and what not super cool ninja moves is kinda hard.


----------



## Ponko (Oct 21, 2007)

I started reading the manga a while ago, then kind of got turned off because it was not really going anywhere. But I am glad I went back. The stuff with Mukuro really pulled my interest back to the series. And it made me begin to like Tsuna. I could not stand him at first. Now he has grown into one of my favourite characters in the series.

I still like Gokudera the best, though.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 21, 2007)

Ponko said:


> I started reading the manga a while ago, then kind of got turned off because it was not really going anywhere. But I am glad I went back. The stuff with Mukuro really pulled my interest back to the series. And it made me begin to like Tsuna. I could not stand him at first. Now he has grown into one of my favourite characters in the series.
> 
> *I still like Gokudera the best, though.*



*YOU*, my friend have *GOOD TASTE*


----------



## Ponko (Oct 21, 2007)

Well how can anyone not like Gokudera? He's been the best character since he was introduced?


----------



## Brooke (Oct 21, 2007)

Ponko said:


> Well how can anyone not like Gokudera? He's been the best character since he was introduced?



Yes yes Gokudera is awesome but how can we forget 15 year old Lambo come on he is awesome.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 21, 2007)

But 25 year old Lambo is *Bad-Ass*


----------



## Ponko (Oct 21, 2007)

So what will 35 year old Lambo be like? Any predictions?


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 21, 2007)

Maybe he'll be head of the Bovino family. I want to see a Bovino family mini arc


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

Or maybe he will be dead lol.


----------



## Reianu (Oct 21, 2007)

Pathetic None of you Remembered Hibari

Now He'll have to Bite you Dead


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

Reianu said:


> Pathetic None of you Remembered Hibari
> 
> Now He'll have to Bite you Dead



YEAH!!!!


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 21, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> But 25 year old Lambo is *Bad-Ass*



This my friend is correct.  I would love Future 2x Lambo to fight Future Hibari.


----------



## Ponko (Oct 21, 2007)

Hibari is my second favourite. Then Tsuna. And then I have trouble deciding because I like a lot of the other characters.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 21, 2007)

So who is your favorite character Ponko?


----------



## Ponko (Oct 21, 2007)

Gokudera. He has been since he first showed up. He just appeals to me. Hard to say exactly why. Some characters just kind of jump off the page and latch onto your brain. Maybe it is his goofy, over emotional side, though I like when he gets more serious and into his fighting as well.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

Tsuna's my favorite, I usually like the main characters of the story's most of the time.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 21, 2007)

Vongola Primo  heh

But alive, it goes like this for me

Yamamoto
Tsuna
Hibari
Gokudara
Chrome
Lambo
Haru

But they are mainly all on equal ground with me, as being all characters I enjoy watching. It's hard for me to pin-point one specific favorite.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 21, 2007)

I like many characters in reborn all of Tsuna's family members are more or less on equal footing for me. In fact thinking about it there is no character that I can pinpoint as one which I dislike.


----------



## Ponko (Oct 21, 2007)

Hmm... I don't really like Tsuna's dad. He just irritates me for some reason. I would not say I hate him... Maybe I just want him out of the picture so we can get back to the characters I care about more. ^^


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

I find reborn to be really annoying so hes not really up there with the characters that I like.


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

well my favourite characters are:
Hibari (he'll bite you!)
Reborn = WIN 
Dino (he's not main but he's awesome)

i actually like Gokudera and Yamamoto the same but i have my doubts if  don't like more Lambo than these two


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

We really need to see Dino fight, and I wonder if hes still alive in this arc.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 21, 2007)

If Squalo in the color spread is any indication, I think Dino might be still alive and kicking. heh
Same for Xanxus, who I am looking forward to seeing again.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

Well Xanxus is probably still alive since they were mentioned in one of the past chapters.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 21, 2007)

Weird how the real Future bel and Squalo don't look much similar to that color spread.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 21, 2007)

I believe thats Dino in the color spread not Bel.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh shit, my bad. xD


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 21, 2007)

My favorite characters have to be Tsuna, Xanxus, Dino, Yamamoto, Rokudo, and Hibari.

But my number 1 favorite is Giotto.


----------



## Shiraishi (Oct 21, 2007)

Favorite characters have been Hibari, Yamamoto, Gokudera, Dino, Tsuna, Mukuro, and Bell. 

And my favorite arc would be the Varia arc.

Can't wait to see why Irie is the root of everything going bad in the future.


----------



## Reianu (Oct 21, 2007)

Fav Characters Are

#1 Chrome and Mukuro
#2 Hibari
#3 Tsuna
#4 Gokudera

And so on


----------



## Shiraishi (Oct 21, 2007)

Eh, I don't like Chrome that much.

She's cute and all, but she is nothing more than Mukuro's puppet/love interest/sister-like person.

I want to see more of her back story and see her more.


----------



## neostar8710 (Oct 21, 2007)

mukuro has to be my favorite character. so kickass with his eye, and hes locked up, but still can fight using chrome. i think it was genius,. then tsuna, yamamoto. i dont like gokudera too much cause hes such a leech to tsuna. gets annoying.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

I like Chrome but theres just not enough info there on her story needs to add some more.


----------



## Mukuro (Oct 21, 2007)

Yea, Mukuro doesn't even have to try to make his enemies look stupid. Look at what happened to that failure Glo from the Mielflora. Mukuro shows how pathetic an A-Rank from Mielflora can be.


----------



## Shiraishi (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, Chrome needs more story.

Mukuro is just awesome...because he's Mukuro. He's slick, evil, good, anti-hero, villain, bishonen, crazy man, mind controller, and he has some of the best fighting skills in the whole manga.

Him and Hibari are both panel stealers; which means that when they show up, everyone goes *'OGMZZ!!!' *


----------



## Mukuro (Oct 21, 2007)

Why must you compare Hibari against Mukuro? Hibari is a low-life sub-standard warrior compared to Mukuro.


----------



## Shiraishi (Oct 21, 2007)

Mai said:


> Why must you compare Hibari against Mukuro? Hibari is a low-life sub-standard warrior compared to Mukuro.



Hibari is the only man in the manga to simply 'PWN' his opponent. What else can be said in the FINAL (or WAS final battle) of the Varia Ring Fight. It was built up, Dino and Hibari have some hardcore training, and he defeats the 9th in less than five seconds. 

True that the robot machine wasn't going at full power, but it was still awesome. 

And he did defeat Gamma as well. 

Mukuro is #2.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 21, 2007)

Well my favorite people alot you you won't be suprised lol.

1)Lambo all Ages
2)Ryohei
3)Chrome
4)Gokudera
5)Mukuro


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 21, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> Hibari is the only man in the manga to simply 'PWN' his opponent. What else can be said in the FINAL (or WAS final battle) of the Varia Ring Fight. It was built up, Dino and Hibari have some hardcore training, and he defeats the 9th in less than five seconds.
> 
> True that the robot machine wasn't going at full power, but it was still awesome.
> 
> ...



Well to honest Mukuro PWNS people just as hard as Hibari.

Mukuro likes to belittle his opponent though, Hibari goes straight for the kill, Mukuro could as well but he just simply enjoys fucking around with them 

I would say Mukuro & Hibari are even.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 21, 2007)

Mukuro is definitely one of the more interesting characters, both as villain and guardian. 

I have to say, from a comedic standpoint, I love both Haru and Lambo. Aside from that, I dont play favorites


----------



## Reianu (Oct 21, 2007)

Wanna Know a Spoiler?


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the Future Arc Hibari is the Strongest Guardian =3


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

Its not a spoiler it was stated a couple of chapters back.


----------



## kaz (Oct 21, 2007)

Reianu said:


> Wanna Know a Spoiler?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I thought it would be a link to Target 164 and 165. I thought tonight was the night.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 22, 2007)

Nope it's not a spoiler at all...

But this is 
*Spoiler*: _Dino's Family_ 



is still alive and target 166 talked about them planning to bust into the Millefiore HQ in 10 days time


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 22, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> Nope it's not a spoiler at all...
> 
> But this is
> *Spoiler*: _Dino's Family_
> ...



Thats awesome


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 22, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> Nope it's not a spoiler at all...
> 
> But this is
> *Spoiler*: _Dino's Family_
> ...



OH YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 22, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dino's Family_
> 
> 
> 
> is still alive and target 166 talked about them planning to bust into the Millefiore HQ in 10 days time



cool sounds interesting


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 22, 2007)

Double post just edit your last post if you have something more to say double posting is a bad route to take.

As for THAT 164 the less said about it the better  lol!


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 22, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> Double post just edit your last post if you have something more to say double posting is a bad route to take.
> 
> As for THAT 164 the less said about it the better  lol!



Lol, ya lets not even go there again


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 22, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Lol, ya lets not even go there again



Yeah there's no such thing as chapter 164.. what this people come up with...

by the way awesome sig reps


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 22, 2007)

THX MuNaZ *reps back*


----------



## Shiraishi (Oct 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dino's going to get owned in cannon fodder to show how the main villain family is super strong. 

How sad.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 23, 2007)

khr, xxxholic, and 666 satan need to get faster groups to do the subs, it saddens me that such quality mangas do not get better treatment

on a side note, do you guys think that the milefore family arc is the last one or do you there will be another arc after it


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 23, 2007)

I would expect it to be ongoing, but who knows.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey, just wanted to let you all know that November's "Manga of the Month" voting thread is now up and running and *Katekyoushi Hitman Reborn!* is one of the 3 possible candidates.
You can find the thread here


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 23, 2007)

Obviously it will continue after the Millefiore Arc(barring any unexpected problems), there doesn't even seem to be a main villain yet.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 23, 2007)

Ahh thats lame I didn't really wanna vote against Eyeshield 21 but oh well I do like Reborn a tiny bit more.


----------



## Hio (Oct 23, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's sad


----------



## spaZ (Oct 23, 2007)

Come on guys vote for reborn lol.


----------



## Judgemento (Oct 23, 2007)

^It's hard picking between ES21 and KHR D:

But I think I'll go with KHR just because the following chapters will have alot of ass kicking


----------



## spaZ (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't read the other two so I just picked KHR.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 23, 2007)

Reborn is currently in the lead 

ES21 Is another great series (Tsuna & Sena are vary similar) but Reborn has Gokudera 

I've never read the third choice o the list


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 23, 2007)

I've never read ES21 and only read a little of Nodame, so I'm definitely going to vote for Reborn! I'm surprised FT wasn't up.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 23, 2007)

the only reason i suggest this is the last arc is because, with the plan to collect the ultimate power it seems like anybackground info on the acrobalneo will be explained , and then there really doesnt seem to be any unexplained material left

where do we vote exactly i clicked on your link in the anime section and got taken to list of rules not a poll


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 23, 2007)

KEFI released chapter 166: here


----------



## spaZ (Oct 23, 2007)

Why would kefi release 166.... lol 

And we are winning in the poll.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 23, 2007)

Thats cool. Spaz sent shock-waves through the Reborn! community


----------



## spaZ (Oct 23, 2007)

I guess they didn't know about vongola scans.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 23, 2007)

Go and get the chapter and read the release note...and you'll know why they released it.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh well thats fine by me  Kefi does a great job cleaning & leveling and all that.

I still haven't read 165. Did vongola scans release it yet?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 23, 2007)

Shit, ES21 and KHR, either way is good for me. I can't vote, they're both one of my favs.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, this was more of a quick scan from KEFI, but was still great.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Future Ryohei looks great, as does the shown future Varia members. Byakuran seems to still be scheming within his own family.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 23, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Shit, ES21 and KHR, either way is good for me. I can't vote, they're both one of my favs.



Simple solution.

Vote for the one you're using in your avy/sig set.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 23, 2007)

.... I can't do that. I'll vote for the third choice, I don't even read it. lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2007)

I read both EY21 and KHR and I'm probably going to end up flipping a coin to decide.


----------



## kaz (Oct 23, 2007)

Too bad no 166 for me until 161, 164, and 165 get "officially" released.

Yes, I did vote Reborn for MotM. One of those I never heard about and the other I could care less about.


----------



## Shiraishi (Oct 23, 2007)

Eyeshield 21 or Reborn!

The best two series in current Jump! for me. 

I'll go with Reborn!


----------



## Ponko (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow... I have a tough time deciding between Reborn and Eyeshield. I might have to go with Eyeshield, just because of Hiruma. So tough to choose though. @__@


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL, who put that chapter up there anyway.


----------



## Majeh (Oct 23, 2007)

....lol......................  good shit


----------



## spaZ (Oct 23, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Who scanned it?



If you want the "official" release go and buy it from whoever its licensed by...


----------



## kaz (Oct 24, 2007)

spaZ said:


> If you want the "official" release go and buy it from whoever its licensed by...



Lol, don't get upset that your scan isn't considered an official release. 

You know what I meant.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 24, 2007)

fansub can't be offical moron.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 24, 2007)

Woah its getting heated in hear, lol.

I didn't eveb realize it was your version spaZ when I first read it.

You did a great job on it


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 24, 2007)

164, 165 and 166 have been released by Ueda according to One Manga.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 24, 2007)

all here

They just released 161-166.

WE ARE ALL CAUGHT UP!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow Mukuro sure is a strategist to have thought that far ahead :S
And it was nice to see Ryohei once more, but in some ways he hasn't changed a bit (Sumo Wrestling contest and the fact he still forgets xDD)


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 24, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah that was impressive and a little nuts...
by the way did i get the wrong impression or for what or when one of Hibari's subordinates ask tsuna what to do with Chrome stuff it looks there was some shit in those ten years like a big betrayel?
It doesn't look the attack will even happen... probably they will be defending themselves against a attack... i hope we get dino


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 24, 2007)

Hibari might be the strongest guardian but Mukuro is the smartest and I think he could defeat Hibari.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 24, 2007)

165 and 166 were cool I enjoyed both chapters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2007)

MuNaZ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know about a betrayal, but perhaps they aren't as cohesive of a group, plus they weren't contact in quite awhile since the whole Hunt for Vongola plan went into effect. 

And I would like to see Dino as well. I wonder how much better he's improved over the 10 years.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 24, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well I mean from what we have seen the Black and the White teams don't seem to get along,it's not impossible to think that one side could be betraying another.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 24, 2007)

I started watching the anime when it first aired and DESPISED it. Horribly annoying show.

For some reason or another i decided to check out the manga today, and i'm up to chapter four and it totally owns. Everything is so much better in the manga :3


----------



## kaz (Oct 24, 2007)

spaZ said:


> fansub can't be offical moron.



Now now little kid, no need to get upset. You know exactly what I mean.

I consider it "official" when a team puts together their own work and goes through the motions of checking their own work.

I don't consider it "official" when someone takes other peoples stuff and quickly puts it up into a scan. Sure it's enjoyable to read a quick scan, but there is plenty of things that could be wrong with it thus the reason why it isn't "official" in the fansub sense.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 24, 2007)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> I started watching the anime when it first aired and DESPISED it. Horribly annoying show.
> 
> For some reason or another i decided to check out the manga today, and i'm up to chapter four and it totally owns. Everything is so much better in the manga :3



I think alot of Shonen animes tend to be like that.

I know that I never got into One Piece untll reading the manga because I was put off by the anime.

The Reborn anime does get better, though not as good as the manga IMO.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 24, 2007)

A traitor in the Millefore family, not surprised.

I seriously doubt the Millefore stand much of a chance against the Vongola + Varia + Chiavorone.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 24, 2007)

Well Byakuran seems to have his own agenda within Millefiore. It would be interesting to learn more about Uni and Black Spell.


----------



## kaz (Oct 24, 2007)

There has to be more than just what we have as far as the Millefiore are concerned. They fall too easily and I doubt the remaining ones are going to be much stronger.

I bet Byakuran is apart of an even stronger team.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 24, 2007)

We still haven't seen all of his generals or w.e theres probably a different level with some of them or w.e.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 24, 2007)

haha - i forgot the message- that line was classic
im still confused though - my understanding was that rokudo had to be part of chrome or see would die, so how is she in the future along with the future rokudo?
and is ryohei part of the varia or just working with them?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 24, 2007)

is it just me of does Glo Xinia remind you of Szayel Apollo Grantz from Bleach.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 24, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> is it just me of does Glo Xinia remind you of Szayel Apollo Grantz from Bleach.



Minus fruity pink hair but yeah your absolutely right.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 25, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> is it just me of does Glo Xinia remind you of Szayel Apollo Grantz from Bleach.



kind of, they both wear white , have glasses, and have the air of arrogance about them - im personally glad glo got as dismanteled as he did, even though i think they should have just killed him, im actually suprised that didnt happen considering rokudo was basically his opponent, and he strikes me as one of the more sadistic characters
-but does seem to have mellowed
- i wonder what happened in the future, they make it seem like rokudo betrayed the vongola, i think la mirch was like he still considers them friends
whats that about


----------



## kaz (Oct 25, 2007)

Reborn Target 167

Summary:


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				kirimi said:
			
		

> Target 167 Entrusted Decision (the cover is Tsuna)
> 
> Vongola Hideout
> - The gang continues to discuss the battle to come in 5 more days. Tsuna thinks it's too soon, but Lal thinks sooner is better, or the Millefiore may find their hideout first. She reminds Tsuna their goal is to take down Irie Shouichi.
> ...






Pictures:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 25, 2007)

Here comes emo Gokudera again.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 25, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Reborn Target 167
> 
> Summary:
> 
> ...



I wonder what Gokudera is doing could he be looking for Shamal in the future,we don't know anything about Shamal and I find it hard to believe he is dead,seeing as how capable he is.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 25, 2007)

I hadn't even thought of Shamal.

Has anyone else wondered why future Ryohei didn't get sent back in time like the others?

Oh and when did the mods make it so your post count doesn't go up when posting in FCs?


----------



## Brooke (Oct 25, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> I hadn't even thought of Shamal.
> 
> Has anyone else wondered why future Ryohei didn't get sent back in time like the others?
> 
> Oh and when did the mods make it so your post count doesn't go up when posting in FCs?



Yeah Shamal has always been in my head lol.

Well because whoever was doing the suprise shots in the past never got past Ryohei with the bazooka.

It's been like that forever thats why it took me so long to get 1,000 posts because I usually just frequent FC's.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 25, 2007)

Gokudera needs to suck it up for once.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 25, 2007)

i think there is also a way to prevent yourself from being sent to the past , thats what hibari did i think (his words seem to indicate he found a way around this), so maybe ryohei did the same thing


----------



## spaZ (Oct 25, 2007)

Theres no way to be sent to the past... If you get hit with the 10 year bazooka back than you will automatically go to the future............


----------



## Shinji (Oct 25, 2007)

Leo-kun gonna die in ch 168


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 25, 2007)

well i thought the explanation was that you switch places, i think lambo explained this once, so theortically if you put in somekind of block in the future, maybe you cant switch places, thats what i mean being sent to the past, future lambo was sent to his past


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 26, 2007)

Does anyone know what color the jacket that tsuna has to wear for school is?

I'm coloring an image right now and I can't find an image that shows what color it is.


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 26, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Does anyone know what color the jacket that tsuna has to wear for school is?
> 
> I'm coloring an image right now and I can't find an image that shows what color it is.



mayvbe this Here


----------



## spaZ (Oct 26, 2007)

Creamy yellowish.


----------



## Kage Bunshin Master (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm wayyy of topic, but I really want to know this;

does anybody know where I can download the Kateikyoushi Hitman REBORN! Original Soundtrack?! by the way does anybody have any idea about Hibari's rigtone is that available!!????


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 26, 2007)

MuNaZ said:


> mayvbe this Here



Thx that helped alot


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 26, 2007)

ok i'm sorry to be the guy who says this but...
Why some people ask things from the anime (at least i find soundtrack an anime thingy) last time i checked there was a thread about the anime...
and this is not the first time i see this kind of thing here so just asking


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 27, 2007)

Found a nice wallpaper today, doesn't fit my resoltion but if it does to anyone else, go for it.

*Two Versions*
here
here


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 27, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Found a nice wallpaper today, doesn't fit my resoltion but if it does to anyone else, go for it.
> 
> *Two Versions*
> here
> here



I love those, I actually found them a couple hours ago I'm using the first one as my desktop image


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 27, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Found a nice wallpaper today, doesn't fit my resoltion but if it does to anyone else, go for it.
> 
> *Two Versions*
> here
> here



Yeah those are actually nice...


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 28, 2007)

Target 167 is out.
here

Perfect timing since I just caught up with the manga


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 28, 2007)

that Gokudera scene... why this kind of thing... that's really annoying
That Leonardo Lippi thing looks interesting, but other than that i would like a 5 day skip or something like that... don't really care about them training... unless it has some cool parts (like tsuna and the other 9 Vongola Leaders)


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thx For the link Nagasumi.

I don't mind seeing them training, because the training time is also being used to explain alot of things.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmm I wonder if they are gonna do anything with Lambo I really want to see something from him.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 28, 2007)

That would be cool, They should do something with him.

I mean he does know how to fight, he can't beat reborn but he does know how to use weapons and what not, so I hope they do something with him to.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 28, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> That would be cool, They should do something with him.
> 
> I mean he does know how to fight, he can't beat reborn but he does know how to use weapons and what not, so I hope they do something with him to.



The sad thing is everyone just over looks Lambo,OMG hey if he uses the cannon now it would send him to like 25 yrs in the future total thus would 25 yr old Lambo stay in that time line till the hole bazooka thing fixes?


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 28, 2007)

I never even thought about that, do you think he still has the/a 10 year bazooka?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 28, 2007)

if lambo fights he might just bring his 15 year or 25 year old self to the future or something like that.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 28, 2007)

Maybe 25-Years Lambo has already mastered the Lightning Ring.


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Maybe 25-Years Lambo has already mastered the Lightning Ring.



well the time line is a little screwed, but it's possible that he doesn't because Tsuna Banned/destroyed (don't remember) the rings so if 15 year  old didn't had the 25 is less likely unless there was a huge change 10 years later.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 28, 2007)

There's multiple futures though, so anything can happen now. All Lambo needs to do is find a way to stay in 25-Years Mode for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 28, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> There's multiple futures though, so anything can happen now. All Lambo needs to do is find a way to stay in 25-Years Mode for more than 5 minutes.



That why I said if he uses the Bazooka now he should switch with 25 year old Lambo and stay that way because of how the bazooka is messing up.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 28, 2007)

Wouldn't he turn 15-Years instead.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 28, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Wouldn't he turn 15-Years instead.



No because 10 years from the time period he is in now is actually 25 years from the original time line he is from.

There is no 15 year old Lambo 10 years in the future from where Lambo is,thus he would if I'm correct and he uses the Bazooka he should switch with his 25 year old counter part.


----------



## Vodrake (Oct 28, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Wouldn't he turn 15-Years instead.



The Lambo ten years in the future from the current time period is 25 year old Lambo. 15 year old Lambo is currently 10 years in the past from the current time.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 28, 2007)

If 25 year old Lambo somehow shows up, He can whoop ass without the ring, when he fights in the ring battle remember that he dose not use the ring, he simply uses his horns and has learned to channel/use electricity through his body


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 28, 2007)

Maybe that's right but maybe the bazooka only affects Lambo and not the current time period he is in.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 28, 2007)

is there a place to read latest manga?


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 28, 2007)

You can get the newest chapter & the last five or six chapters as well here.

*Ueda*


----------



## Brooke (Oct 28, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Maybe that's right but maybe the bazooka only affects Lambo and not the current time period he is in.



The exact effect of the bazooka is to switch the user with them selves 10 years in the future.Thus Lambo using it would make him 25 because that is the Lambo that exists 10 years in the future from where he is.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 28, 2007)

And than he would pwn everyone haha.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 28, 2007)

Brooke said:


> The exact effect of the bazooka is to switch the user with them selves 10 years in the future.Thus Lambo using it would make him 25 because that is the Lambo that exists 10 years in the future from where he is.



Basically you'd get a Lambo thats capable of opening multiple cases of whoop ass


----------



## Brooke (Oct 28, 2007)

Exaclly and if 25 year old Lambo stays like I would assume imagine how much of a beat down the Milliefort(I know I spelt it wrong) Family would get.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 29, 2007)

I still think 25 year old Lambo is the strongest guardian.


----------



## kaz (Oct 29, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I still think 25 year old Lambo is the strongest guardian.



I'd take future Hibari over anyone right now.

Unless you give future Tsuna his Sky Ring.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 29, 2007)

Think how godly a 20-Years later Tsuna or Hibari would be.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm starting to think that 10 years Tsuna might appear at some point and just beat the crap out of whoever the fnal boss for this arc is. I have no idea how as he is dead, but we have to see him at least once.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 29, 2007)

I was thinking, if the dead Tsuna went into the past what would you think the others would do if they just saw his body laying on the ground in the past lol...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2007)

spaZ said:


> I was thinking, if the dead Tsuna went into the past what would you think the others would do if they just saw his body laying on the ground in the past lol...



I'm glad I wasn't the only person who thought of that possibility 
I would imagine that would be a problem depending on how long that body has been in the casket


----------



## spaZ (Oct 29, 2007)

I think he died two days before Tsuna went into the future.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 29, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> I'd take future Hibari over anyone right now.
> 
> Unless you give future Tsuna his Sky Ring.



If you mean The Hibari thats in the current chapters then I would say that 25 year old lambo could definitely beat him (after all he would have an extra 10 years on him).


----------



## kaz (Oct 29, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> If you mean The Hibari thats in the current chapters then I would say that 25 year old lambo could definitely beat him (after all he would have an extra 10 years on him).



They are both the same age. How could he have an extra 10 years on him?


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 29, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> They are both the same age. How could he have an extra 10 years on him?



The Hibari in the current chapters is only 10 years older then The Hibari in the previous chapters.

The lambo of the this future Hibaris time is the 15 year old lambo.

Therefore the 25 year old Lambo (if he somehow showed up as a result of the 10 year bazooka) would essentially have 10 years on the Hibari in the future arc.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 29, 2007)

When the 25 year old Lambo was fighting didn't it seem like he hadn't seen Tsuna and some of them for a long time or something? So maybe if they brought the 25 year old Lambo to where they are right now he might be different since the past changed a little once again.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 29, 2007)

Nah, Lambo gots nothing on Hibari.

Or Yamamoto aswell, if Lambo couldn't defeat Levi quick enough, he certainly can't defeat an A-Ranked Millefore.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 29, 2007)

He was talking most of the time and had only like a minute when he went 25 years old and his attack never connected if he had 1 more second he would of owned him.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 29, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Nah, Lambo gots nothing on Hibari.
> 
> Or Yamamoto aswell, if Lambo couldn't defeat Levi quick enough, he certainly can't defeat an A-Ranked Millefore.



What :amazed 25 year old lambo could have easily *KILLED* Levi, but he told him to back down, and was about to off him when the ten year bazookas time ran out because 15 year old lambo spent up most of its time limit.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 29, 2007)

I wonder who trained Lambo during the time when he was 15 - 25. Since at 5 - 15 he really didn't make much progress. If he had better training during his younger years, he would definitely develop into one of the strongest guardians.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 167_ 



Hmmh....I wonder who was that guy at the end of the chapter? 
And why the hell did Gokudera skip practice? :S


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 29, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Nah, Lambo gots nothing on Hibari.
> 
> Or Yamamoto aswell, if Lambo couldn't defeat Levi quick enough, he certainly can't defeat an A-Ranked Millefore.



You crazy.  The matchup was childs play to 25 year old Lambo, it's just that they didn't want him to finish it that quick.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> You crazy.  The matchup was childs play to 25 year old Lambo, it's just that they didn't want him to finish it that quick.



Yeah, but the 10-year Bazooka is his main weakness. 25-year Lambo would be a powerhouse in this arc, but the fact that current 5-year old lambo is around is a major weakness because he has only 5 minutes to use the Bazooka twice.


----------



## kaz (Oct 29, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> The Hibari in the current chapters is only 10 years older then The Hibari in the previous chapters.
> 
> The lambo of the this future Hibaris time is the 15 year old lambo.
> 
> Therefore the 25 year old Lambo (if he somehow showed up as a result of the 10 year bazooka) would essentially have 10 years on the Hibari in the future arc.



Aw, yes. Lambo still has another 10 years in the future. Lol, my bad.

I haven't seen enough of 25 years old Lambo to make a call on who is stronger between the two. Just because he comes from even more in the future, doesn't mean necessarily he is going to be stronger.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 29, 2007)

But just think about it.

A 25 Year old Hibari would be way more powerful than a 25 Year Old Lambo.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 29, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> But just think about it.
> 
> A 25 Year old Hibari would be way more powerful than a 25 Year Old Lambo.



Maybe, but this little debate got started with me and Yanniv talking about weather or not 25 year old Lambo would be stronger then the Hibari in the current Future Arc.


----------



## kaz (Oct 29, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> But just think about it.
> 
> A 25 Year old Hibari would be way more powerful than a 25 Year Old Lambo.



A 25 year old Lambo would have 10 years of experience over the 25 year old Hibari. Not that it means Lambo would automatically win, it would just mean he has more battle experience and is more likely to win the fight.

Who knows really. I think rating people from the future against the present is kinda unfair seeing as they aren't in the same time period. We should stick to the same time period.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 167_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _chapter 167_ 



i'd say he was the spy that was mentioned some chaps earlier, the one who supposedly snuck in, carnt remeba who said about the spy 






Yanniv said:


> A 25 year old Lambo would have 10 years of experience over the 25 year old Hibari. Not that it means Lambo would automatically win, it would just mean he has more battle experience and is more likely to win the fight.
> 
> Who knows really. I think rating people from the future against the present is kinda unfair seeing as they aren't in the same time period. We should stick to the same time period.



lol i agree with ppl from future have an unfair advantage but if in reality lambo's 25 and he fought hibari i'd say lambo would win, u never no hibari on a gd day could pull out a win but its 60% win to lambo with only 40% to hibari i say


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 29, 2007)

id say hibari at whatever age he is the future would probably beat 25 yr old lambo, hibari is a beast at any age, but it would be a close match
even though personally i think rokudo could beat both


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 29, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> A 25 year old Lambo would have 10 years of experience over the 25 year old Hibari. Not that it means Lambo would automatically win, it would just mean he has more battle experience and is more likely to win the fight.
> 
> Who knows really. I think rating people from the future against the present is kinda unfair seeing as they aren't in the same time period. We should stick to the same time period.



Wait... That doesn't make sense. How can someone of the same age have more exp over the other?

Hibari would actually have more though since Teenage Lambo isn't exactly a fighter.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 29, 2007)

I wonder what made Lambo get serious.  He went from kid assassin/troublemaker/crybaby to pretty boy/casanova/ to master of thunder.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah, I wonder what happened to the Bovino family in the current time line. Were they wiped out by the Millefiore? Where's future Longchamp?


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 29, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Wait... That doesn't make sense. How can someone of the same age have more exp over the other?
> 
> Hibari would actually have more though since Teenage Lambo isn't exactly a fighter.



Because Hibari in the future arc should be about 25 & the lambo from that time should be 15, therefore if 25 year old lambo somehow showed up he would technically be from 10 years into future from 25 year old Hibaris present.

So if nothing else they would be equal IMO.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 29, 2007)

whos the guy with byaukara? i think it might be future rokudo, either that or a new character, it kinda looks like one of rokudo's buddies without the glasses
-i was expecting it , but future ryohei still showing great respect to tsuna - has my props, its the decision of the tenth


----------



## kaz (Oct 30, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> whos the guy with byaukara? i think it might be future rokudo, either that or a new character, it kinda looks like one of rokudo's buddies without the glasses
> -i was expecting it , but future ryohei still showing great respect to tsuna - has my props, its the decision of the tenth



That is supposedly his helper/assistant. 

It's probably Mukuro taking over the kids body. That or a new character waiting to get introduce (if he doesn't die before then, lol).


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 30, 2007)

yea thats what i figured, it would make sense to be rokudo also, because glo seems to know who the traitor is and he seems to have figured this out after the fight with chrome and rokudo, plus he kinda looks like him a little


----------



## adult Lambo (Oct 30, 2007)

dude how do things work here?


----------



## kaz (Oct 30, 2007)

adult Lambo said:


> dude how do things work here?



Discuss things about Reborn that are manga related.

For an anime related thread, go here.


----------



## kaz (Oct 30, 2007)

Target 168 Pictures:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shinji (Oct 30, 2007)

Byakuran pwning Mukuro time   

Time for Byakuran hype!!

LONG LIVE MILLEFIORE LOL!!!!!!

at first i thought that was mukuro coughing blood, but its chrome


----------



## ydraliskos (Oct 30, 2007)

cool, :


tho slow


----------



## ydraliskos (Oct 30, 2007)

really? its going at 15 kb/s at the moment. O well it doesn't even matter it's not that much time


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Target 168 Pictures:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Oh shit, Mukuros rockin a pony tail 

I hope we get some knid of background info on Byakuran (since it seems he's strong).


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 30, 2007)

Guys I'm so lost right now.  Is Mukuro separated from Chrome?  This would be good news.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 30, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Guys I'm so lost right now.  Is Mukuro separated from Chrome?  This would be good news.



That hasn't really been explained yet (If he was I think that would be cool too).

If he is though I wonder how he feels about the others.

He never really befriended Tsuna and the others.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 30, 2007)

OMG!


*Spoiler*: __ 



I've fall'n in love with Muku's new style


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 30, 2007)

So did REBORN! win Manga Of The Month for november?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 30, 2007)

Obviously its like ahead by a lot lol should get the forum in a couple of days.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 30, 2007)

Sweet, my B-day is in November so thats cool that My favorite manga is gonna be MOTM


----------



## ydraliskos (Oct 30, 2007)

another question:

I want to see the anime, but don't really care about the random comedy parts. Interested to start watching from the point where it gets a solid plot. I mean, from the start of the mukuro arc and the subsequent ring fights and wherever it goes from there.

Which episode should I start from?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 30, 2007)

I think it was episode 21.


----------



## ydraliskos (Oct 30, 2007)

this series is seriously fucking awesome btw.

Didn't think there were any mangaka that knew how to draw anymore. And I mean seriously draw, not the kind of crap we're used to. This was a triumph :V


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Oct 30, 2007)

168 looks awesome!! When should the raw be out?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 30, 2007)

Friday for the Raw.

I want my Mukuro nowwwwwwwww.


----------



## Zetton (Oct 30, 2007)

lol GTFO Shinji, ByakuraFAIL won't pwn Mukuro -_-;  


Can't wait til the next chapter


----------



## Brooke (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah the next chapter will be awesome awesome


----------



## Shiraishi (Oct 31, 2007)

Caught up again. It's still going awesome.

Hibari's awesome as usual. I really like Irie and Byakuran, but hopefully we get to see more back story from them, and why Irie is such a threat in the future.

Target 168 looks good.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, I'm looking forward to a little back story on Irie. Also want to see what else Millefiore have to offer since their various members have been beaten quite handily so far.


----------



## Shinji (Oct 31, 2007)

I would fear this man! Those eyes speak nothing but danger to whoever he dares look upon! Byakuran already knew this was coming... Mukuro's defeat will be inevitable.. I say he gets locked up back in prison again.  So that he can still be relevant in the story by going through chrome.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 31, 2007)

Tsuna's going to make him shake in his boots lol.

I wonder what type of arc is going to happen next, most of the time with these future arcs the past is always different than that one so probably some extremely powerful guy is going to show up or something.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 31, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Byakuran must be god if he could beat Mukuro so easily.




Incoooooming Volume 17 Cover.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 31, 2007)

Awesome cover.

They should get to Italy next arc.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 31, 2007)

those spoilers look awesome, man mukuro gettin a beat down... damn


----------



## Leraine (Oct 31, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Target 168 Pictures:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn! Nice design! <3
edit: The fact that he got so damn close to byakuran concludes (as already mentioned) that he was in that boy's body. That would be ace!


----------



## kaz (Oct 31, 2007)

Alright guys, we got the Manga of the Month. 

Hit it up: Reborn!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 31, 2007)

Colonello looks awesome in Volume 17s cover.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 31, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Alright guys, we got the Manga of the Month.
> 
> Hit it up: Reborn!



Hells ya 

Cheers everybody


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 31, 2007)

The vol 17 cover is Mirch-tastic. I want


----------



## Brooke (Oct 31, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Tsuna's going to make him shake in his boots lol.
> 
> I wonder what type of arc is going to happen next, most of the time with these future arcs the past is always different than that one so probably some extremely powerful guy is going to show up or something.



I thought a Mafia tournament would be kinda cool.We could possibly see other families who have special items on par with the rings.

Also on a side note I wanna see the return of Longchamp.


----------



## G-Man (Oct 31, 2007)

Brooke said:


> I thought a Mafia tournament would be kinda cool.We could possibly see other families who have special items on par with the rings.
> 
> *That would indeed be cool.  Tsuna needs to cement his status as the Vongola 10th by earning reps from the other families.
> 
> ...



For goodness' sake, why?  That guy was a running gag that was funny for about one or two chapters (when they focused more on his depression bullet than his weird tastes in women), then ceased to be amusing and was just creepy/annoying (though Reborn as the girl from the Ring was hilarious).


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 31, 2007)

I think the Vongola Family was the strongest until the Milliefore was formed, now I would say That the Milliefore family is either equal to or a close second to the Vongolas in terms of power.

But if the future Vongola guardians still had the Vongola rings like their younger versions do, then they could easily wipe the floor with the Milliefore family, IMO.


----------



## Gene (Oct 31, 2007)

How old is Tsuna supposed to be?


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 31, 2007)

I would say about 14 or 15.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 31, 2007)

G-Man said:


> For goodness' sake, why?  That guy was a running gag that was funny for about one or two chapters (when they focused more on his depression bullet than his weird tastes in women), then ceased to be amusing and was just creepy/annoying (though Reborn as the girl from the Ring was hilarious).



I'm glad you agree with the tournament Idea plus I always love a good tournament.

WHAAAAAAA! Longchamp is one of the coolest characters ever OMG the bowling chapter was the funniest manga chapter I have ever read in my life.It was so freaking hilarious.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 31, 2007)

Ya for Longchamps family to be truly acknowledged by the other familys (including the Vongola) like they are, then they have to be capable of more then just providing comic relief, so I would deff. like to see Longchamp and his family sometime in the future arc.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 31, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Ya for Longchamps family to be truly acknowledged by the other familys (including the Vongola) like they are, then they have to be capable of more then just providing comic relief, so I would deff. like to see Longchamp and his family sometime in the future arc.



OMG Future Longchamp would be awesome,I thought for the longest that Longchamps family was gonna alliance with Tsuna's like how Dino's is.


----------



## G-Man (Oct 31, 2007)

You guys are going to be waiting a loooong time for TYL Longchamp.  He's dead already!

They mentioned earlier in the arc that the Longchamp family had already been wiped out by the Millefiore (no surprise since his family is basically a joke, it's constantly fighting amongst itself, and even his personal body guards hate him except for the butler guy)!


----------



## naledge87 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey guys.

Just got some Reborn! merchandise so I thought I'd post a couple pics.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Just got these yesterday.*



*I ordered the rest of the key chains that are in this pic today.*​


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 2, 2007)

Gene said:


> How old is Tsuna supposed to be?



Heh, this came at the right time:




			
				lyraes said:
			
		

> First Question(gasp! It's a boy! OMG, they got through! XD)
> Fan: Hello? Amano-san? This is Ryoko Mikage.
> 
> Amano: Hello. Nice to meet you. Do you have any questions?
> ...







Very nice naledge87.


----------



## naledge87 (Nov 3, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Heh, this came at the right time:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice naledge87.



Oh Ryohei is older then I thought.

I've seen some other parts of that interview/question telethon & I thought it was funny, so many callers asked about Amanos favorite shonen-ai pairings (or if she had any)


----------



## kaz (Nov 3, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Heh, this came at the right time:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice naledge87.



Please, if you have anymore interviews or anything about Amano-san, feel free to post it. ^^


----------



## Lal Mirch (Nov 3, 2007)

^Wow...that was quick. Great job!!!!

EDIT: LOL... I just read on your site that you released it 4 hours after you received the RAW. Quickest reborn scan ever!!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 3, 2007)

Hell yeah it was quick, thanks a bunch, Kefi!


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Nov 3, 2007)

Very good chapter. Tsuna actaully lost his temper from the stress, that was interesting to see. I expect him to become more decisive in his decisions from now on.

Chrome's condition likely means that Mukoro has either lost or doing very badly.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2007)

Damn...poor Chrome. I know Mukuro couldn't pass up trying to take a strong body, but it's a high risk move if he loses >_<


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah, Chrome can't live without Mukuro alive.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah, but it's a great way of ensuring high tension if Chrome's life in danger which is why this happened. I just hope that it's nothing more than a scare and Chrome pulls through =/


----------



## Leraine (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't like Mukuro as a traitor and I certainly hate the idea of chrome dying! >__< 
The next chapter definitely needs a twist.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Nov 3, 2007)

How is Mukoro a traitor? I thought he was in it just to make sure his comrades were okay. He never seemed to be a real team player. It could just be that he always intended to defeat Tsuna and won't allow anyone else to do it.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm really deeply concerned about Chrome now. I also feel the same for Lal. I hope they both come out okay.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd say there is little hope for Lal. And if she dies, that will likely motivate Tsuna even more so he can prevent this future from happening.

 I'm not too sure about Chrome, but I don't think Mukoro would allow himself to go down because he knows that Chrome's life is on the line. He won't beat Byakuran, but he may be able to hopefully get away.

Leon, what are your sig and avy from?


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 3, 2007)

i'm feeling such a bad guy right now...
I don't really care about Chrome i prefer Mukuro by far, for me he is the true guardian... yeah he doesn't give a shit about others... but he's way cooler than Chrome... the only thing interesting for me on chrome is the fact she needs Mukuro to live...
And tsuna continues to grow... finally
but i really want them to move this desperation part and go to the assault...
it's not like dragging but i don't realy care about training... what makes up is this mukuro things and that kid with glasses that i always forget his name appeared on volume 2...


----------



## naledge87 (Nov 3, 2007)

well technically Mukuro was the one givin the Mist Ring not chrome, and he only agreed to it so his friends would be safe.

I love chrome and don't want to see her die but she was in truth only the Host for the Real mist guardian.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 3, 2007)

They really needed a girl guardian though Chrome is close but Mukuro is really the real one.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 3, 2007)

i wonder how much of what rokudo said is what he really feels and how much is a bluff
i really dont think we need another guardian who is after tsuna's head, that already hibari's role


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 3, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i wonder how much of what rokudo said is what he really feels and how much is a bluff
> i really dont think we need another guardian who is after tsuna's head, that already hibari's role



Hibari is not really after tsuna.. he just doesn't give a shit about him... only cares about strong people... sees Tsuna as a weakling... he'll only kick his ass if he pisses him off... but hey that's the prize for the best guardian out there


----------



## Lal Mirch (Nov 3, 2007)

I thought Hibari wanted another shot at Mukuro, more then anything else. Tsuna  intuitively stated, during the Mist battle, that Mukuro had something else on his mind. So I think there is more to him then just wanting to possess Tsuna.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 3, 2007)

Lal Mirch said:


> I thought Hibari wanted another shot at Mukuro, more then anything else. Tsuna  intuitively stated, during the Mist battle, that Mukuro had something else on his mind. So I think there is more to him then just wanting to possess Tsuna.



yeah i thought it was common knowledge that mukuro was still after tsuna...


----------



## Lal Mirch (Nov 3, 2007)

I wonder if Hibari will ever get to fight Mukuro again?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 3, 2007)

Lal Mirch said:


> I wonder if Hibari will ever get to fight Mukuro again?



hopefully that would be an awesome battle, especially if both are in there future forms


----------



## naledge87 (Nov 3, 2007)

Well Hibari has interest in future Tsuna (who is supposed to be stronger then the other guardians obviously) and is starting to gain interest in the younger Tsuna now that he is using the Hyper gloves.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 4, 2007)

but future Hibari does have notion of things, he knows of he sticks with Tsuna strong opponents will appear... and he's not really after him... Mukuro wants Tsuna's Body.... Hibari wants a fight for the fun


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 4, 2007)

i ulitimately dont think anything wil happen between rokudo and tsuna, because i dont really think rokudo is a bad guy , he showed this by sacrificing himself for his friends
but anything is possible


----------



## Leraine (Nov 4, 2007)

VaizardIchigo said:


> How is Mukoro a traitor? I thought he was in it just to make sure his comrades were okay. He never seemed to be a real team player. It could just be that he always intended to defeat Tsuna and won't allow anyone else to do it.



He was given the position of the guardian of the mist (even under pressure) and thus became part of the vongola family, that makes him technically a traitor, but I see what you mean.
My biggest concern now is when the Future Mukuro fanart is going to appear, though. 

edit: meeh, I've reread that part. seems he became the guradian to become a "traitor" :/ His future design is still much win. I keep waiting.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 6, 2007)

even if he joined to betray tsuna, there are only two possible outcomes:
- tsuna beats him down, end of story
- he has a change of heart, and quits his goal to take tsunas body


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2007)

Even if Mukuro continues his pursuit of Tsuna's body, I don't it think it would be the ultimate betrayal. Tsuna has amazing intuition and someone like Mukuro keeping Tsuna's senses sharpen can only serve to strengthen Tsuna in the future. xDD


----------



## Lal Mirch (Nov 6, 2007)

Well it wouldn't be a betrayal since Tsuna knows Mukuro's part as a guardian is tenuous at best. Although if you read what Tsuna says, at the end of the Mist battle, you get the impression that Mukuro may have had a change of heart.


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 6, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> even if he joined to betray tsuna, there are only two possible outcomes:
> - tsuna beats him down, end of story
> - he has a change of heart, and quits his goal to take tsunas body


I'm hoping that it's the latter if it comes to it. Personally, i don't really want Mukuro to go against Tsuna as i love the whole guardian thing.


----------



## naledge87 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hmm' I hope Gokuderas situation is explained in the next chapter.

Cause he ran away and now all of a sudden he's back, wtf.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm just hoping they get to Mokuro in time for Chrome's sake. 
It's going to be quite difficult to pull off the mission with their fighting strength depleted as it is. With Lal Mirch and Chrome essentially out of commission, it's up to everyone else to pick up the slack.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 10, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Hmm' I hope Gokuderas situation is explained in the next chapter.
> 
> Cause he ran away and now all of a sudden he's back, wtf.



if i remember correctly... he didn't run he just stopped trying to train


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 10, 2007)

I actually really like chrome, my heart goes out to her. Mokuros <spelling? lackeys treat her like dirt most of the time and she has to depend on someone else to live. She seems like she's in limbo. She's not really a part of Tsuna's gang but she's not quite accepted yet in Mokuro's gang. Chrome just seems so vulnerable, i mean excuse for not being as super mysterious or strong as Mokuro, but I perfer her over him. It's not even about the ring, I just perfer her character. 

Anyway about the chapter, Tsuna's character is really growing, he's needing less and less advice or encouragment nowadays and that makes me happy. Also.....deep down I know that Hibari probably just wants to keep Chrome alive so he can fight Mokuro again....which makes me sad that she could be used in this manner, but yeah a part me while I was reading this chapter was basically going HELL YEAH HIBARI AND CHROME FOR THE FRIGGEN WIN!! It's proably not gonna happen though but hey theres always the fandom....and come one! They look darn cute together and it would lead to a lot of interesting situations.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 10, 2007)

this ch. was awesome, it was good to see tsuna be a little more decisive
but i wonder how long lal mirch can last at this point , i think if any character is gonna die in the next group of ch. it might be here
and im glad chrome is temporarily okay


----------



## Akuma (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah you guys I want to start reading this manga but I cant seem to find any of the starting chapters. Could you guys help me out?


----------



## naledge87 (Nov 11, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Yeah you guys I want to start reading this manga but I cant seem to find any of the starting chapters. Could you guys help me out?



You could join the Trading Post group & go to the Pimping Project.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 11, 2007)

Manga Traders has all of the chapters on there site.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 1, 2007)

Lol, this thread hasn't had a post for so long now that I look at it. xD


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 1, 2007)

i didnt really know about hitman til not so long ago now its one of my favourites.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 1, 2007)

looks like goku recieved a nice upgrade in ch 171, but im curius whats gonna happen with the position of the mist guardian, rm is mia, and chrome is barely alive


----------



## kaz (Dec 2, 2007)

Target 172 by Ueda & Co.

Feels kinda clustered in here again. Oh well, maybe another month. ^^


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 2, 2007)

^Thanks. The meeting of all the black and white spell members was a pretty interesting scene. Irie might turn out to be awesome after all


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 2, 2007)

pretty cool chap, interesting to see 
*Spoiler*: __ 



gamma back


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 2, 2007)

This new character looks pretty damn powerful, probably beyond Glo and Gamma.

Did he kill that black guy at the end though? Looked like he did.

Oh and now what would Irie be the guardian of?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 2, 2007)

it says the file doesn't exist T_T


----------



## Leraine (Dec 2, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> This new character looks pretty damn powerful, probably beyond Glo and Gamma.
> 
> Did he kill that black guy at the end though? Looked like he did.
> 
> Oh and now what would Irie be the guardian of?



Hmm, to me it seems it's a woman and I don't believe she killed him. Maybe kicked him back in place or also wounded him in some way. In the end they're still "comrades".

I would have guessed sky by his position and attitude, but that's highly unlikely since Byakuran is the only sky-candidate. I don't believe it's one of those "anti-social" rings like cloud or mist, as well. Storm is too offensive. Maybe thunder or rain? Rather thunder, though.

Boo, that's stupid Lilykt7! >___< I would upload it for you, but I don't save new chapters =[


----------



## kaz (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm going with Storm for Shou. Both him and Gokudera remind me of the same types of characters... both acting/being right hand men to the Sky.

Glo is Rain.

Gamma is Thunder.


----------



## Leraine (Dec 2, 2007)

Ah right thunder was already taken >___< and Glo was Rain? I thought he was Mist like Mukuro. I guess I need to reread the future arc >__<


----------



## delirium (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah.. Glo used a rain box when he fought Chrome. It is kind of confusing though since usually Amano makes people of the same element fight.

Good chapter though. I wanna see what this Sistema is all about.


----------



## Leraine (Dec 2, 2007)

Hmm, now that all the rings, that seemed most likely to me are gone, I can't picture him with anything else. Well storm would be possible, if you go by position.

I wonder whether the millefiore will locate the Vongola hideout before they can start their attack. That would actually put them at an even bigger disadvantage.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 2, 2007)

I can see Tsuna using all of the rings to beat Byakran like how Xanxus tried to use them all that way.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 2, 2007)

hmm, i thought irie was finally gonna do something to show that hes not just a geek and then that new character stepped in, irie ring did look kind of cool
whats the thing in the info that rokudo stole/transmitted that should make irie be more on guard?


----------



## Shinji (Dec 2, 2007)

Im going with Storm for Shou, because in the dream ch, in his 10 years previous form it looked like he used to wind to blow back Chrome.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 2, 2007)

Yamamoto probably will end up fighting him.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 2, 2007)

hold on i thought that the rings that the millefore had differnt names then the vongola, im pretty sure gamma called his the lighting ring or something to that extent, could have just been a mistranslation, but i dont understnad why this new set of rings would have the same name as the vongola rings


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 2, 2007)

either way i hope Irie gets a good beating


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 2, 2007)

Nah, it's Yamamoto vs. Glo.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 2, 2007)

And maybe Hibari vs Irie, but I wonder if the 15 yr Hibari and 15 yr Ryohei will end up coming to the future since these older ones don't have the vongola rings.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 2, 2007)

Question is if they can master the rings quick enough if the do show up.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2007)

Just began reading this in the last week of November (interestingly enough I didn;t start HxH until the last week of October missed the boat for 2 months) and I quite disliked the 1st volume but forced myself to read the next one before giving up on it and it quite grew on me.  I hope to become up to date within the next few weeks well that's all, I'll take my leave of the thread till I ghet there


----------



## Majeh (Dec 3, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Question is if they can master the rings quick enough if the do show up.



as far as hibari goes if he came to the future, id have no doubt he would master it with insane speed, ryohei on the other hand, not so good =\


----------



## Shade (Dec 3, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> Just began reading this in the last week of November (interestingly enough I didn;t start HxH until the last week of October missed the boat for 2 months) and I quite disliked the 1st volume but forced myself to read the next one before giving up on it and it quite grew on me.  I hope to become up to date within the next few weeks well that's all, I'll take my leave of the thread till I ghet there


Judging from your manga list, if you continue this, it will be right up your alley.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Dec 3, 2007)

Majeh said:


> as far as hibari goes if he came to the future, id have no doubt he would master it with insane speed, ryohei on the other hand, not so good =\



Now that I think about, What is going to happen to Ryohei after this arc? Tsuna, Goku and Yama are getting power ups and Pre time jump Hibari is aready strong so where does that leave Ryohei?


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 4, 2007)

someone wanna tell me who's Ryohei? (sorry I read the CHinese version, which has been translated up to 172, but I'm bad at converting Chinese names into English) Anyways, based on the jap and Chinese versions, he didn't kill anyone, all the manga said was, at the last page, "sent by the boss(dunno English name, but yeah the "boss" of all of them), ready for battle and those who oppose him, auto matic death, no exceptions.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 4, 2007)

^Ryohei:



This may disrupt the alternate time zone theory, but since future Gokudera is so experienced with boxes he and Yamamoto could possibly be training Ryohei just in case he's shot into the future too.


----------



## delirium (Dec 4, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> This may disrupt the alternate time zone theory, but since future Gokudera is so experienced with boxes he and Yamamoto could possibly be training Ryohei just in case he's shot into the future too.



That's actually a pretty dope theory.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 5, 2007)

^Thank you, I think it would great if future Ryohei is fighting. Gets replaced and everyone is worried, but Ryohei just picks up right where TYL Ryohei left off. 





Yamamoto..nuff said.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 5, 2007)

yeah can't wait till the anime gets to these parts. But btw, it seems the bad guys needs all 21 rings to be able to reach their target, at least that's what I think they're saying.


----------



## delirium (Dec 5, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> ^Thank you, I think it would great if future Ryohei is fighting. Gets replaced and everyone is worried, but Ryohei just picks up right where TYL Ryohei left off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally. Yamamato is my favorite character in the series. Should be a good one to read once it's translated.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok I've now read up to the end of the Makuro story arc I liked it though it seemed really, really short.  But I guess it was just to introduce Maruko and the gloves for later on.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 5, 2007)

Omg I can't wait to see Yamamoto fight now lol


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 6, 2007)

squaloooooooo  i cant wait til they attack now lol


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm right up to the end of the Squalo/Yamamoto fight.  I really like the Varia arc alot and several members of the Varia themselves.  Though this arc also feels a tad bit rushed but not as much as the last one.  One thing though is that I really would have wanted Ryohei's fight to have been longer only thing that happened was that Ryohei did his super punch and broke the guy's knee.  I would have loved a real Boxing vs Muay Thai fight.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 8, 2007)

Not yet. The raw was just released, so the scan will probably soon follow. Tomorrow probably.


----------



## naledge87 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey Lal who is the guy in your set?

Reminds me of Gintama.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 9, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Hey Lal who is the guy in your set?
> 
> Reminds me of Gintama.



lol that is Gintima.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2007)

ok finally reached the beginning of the Millefiore arc.


----------



## kaz (Dec 9, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> I'm right up to the end of the Squalo/Yamamoto fight.  I really like the Varia arc alot and several members of the Varia themselves.  Though this arc also feels a tad bit rushed but not as much as the last one.  One thing though is that I really would have wanted Ryohei's fight to have been longer only thing that happened was that Ryohei did his super punch and broke the guy's knee.  I would have loved a real Boxing vs Muay Thai fight.



I thought the "quick" fights were a good change of pace from Bleach, which is pretty damn slow moving with the fights.

Some of those fights pick up in length and I'd say the overall Varia Arc really made Reborn for what it is to me.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah, all those first 6 or 7 tankobon weren't necessary at all. All those joke-chapters... Damn. =/ But well, that way the mangaka could develop his skills.


----------



## Leraine (Dec 9, 2007)

Isn't amano akira female? D=
But I agree with your statement. The joke chapters were tiring and almost made me drop the manga for the xth time, but this does not scratch out that she put her thoughts into them. Hibari and the Sakura Disease for example.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 9, 2007)

She's female? Alright. 

Btw, at this point of time, does Haru know about the mafia? 
I remember her saying once that she's proud that she's gonna marry a mafia boss...


----------



## kaz (Dec 9, 2007)

No one knows for sure whether or not she is female or male, but according to one of [her] interviews, she did a shounen-ai DJ of Reborn for one of [her] friends. So I'm going with female.

@Yamato-takeru

I believe so. Haru seems to know about the mafia, but I doubt she knows how serious it is because she is always day dreaming about Tsuna.


----------



## Shinji (Dec 9, 2007)

Varia arc was good, but the Millefiore arc I feel will be greater... We are all about witness the pwnage of Irie soon enough


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 9, 2007)

I wonder what's gonna come after this arc. Another evil mafia-family?


----------



## Shinji (Dec 9, 2007)

This arc is gonna be really long, so no need to think about another after it at the moment. Byakuran will live forever


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 9, 2007)

I think there might be one more arc after this one before Reborn! ends, it looks like it would soon anyways.

Just think after this humongous power-up and they went back to the past, they would be the strongest people in the world. Not many bad guys can mess with them.

Though the current Training saga is getting a little dull..


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 9, 2007)

There are only 5 days, dude! They have to do it! xD


----------



## kaz (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah, enough with the training and do something drastic, Amano.

What else could you do with Reborn that wouldn't make it repetitive? Fighting other Mafia families can only go so far.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 9, 2007)

Yep, that's why the Kokuyo was awesome. No training, just attacking. lol

Varia was good too since it was very predictable.

But now, anything can happen in the current arc. Who knows what can pop out of a box or ring. I would've perfeed if they went ahead and fought and then had small flashbacks of how they got the new techniques and etc.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 9, 2007)

Byakuran will be killed by Chrome as revenge for Mukuro


----------



## kaz (Dec 9, 2007)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Byakuran will be killed by Chrome as revenge for Mukuro



Or Tsuna will kill Byakuran for messing with his family.


----------



## delirium (Dec 9, 2007)

Or Tsuna will get with Chrome, Haru and Kyoko at the same time 'cause he's Boss.


----------



## Shinji (Dec 9, 2007)

LOL chrome killing Byakuran, she can barely beat glo with the vongola ring


----------



## spaZ (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't see Tsuna killing Byakuran though since hes ones of those types of characters that won't kill someone but just kick there ass.


----------



## kaz (Dec 10, 2007)

Target 173 by Ueda & Co.

Decent chapter. Seemed like a short read, but at least we have something to look forward to next week with Reborn's history.


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 10, 2007)

Yay, seems like they're done with the training now (hopefully). Can't wait to learn about Reborn's past.


----------



## delirium (Dec 10, 2007)

Guesses on Reborn's and the other Arcobaleno's pasts?


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well... They were supposedly all adults that were transformed into babies by the cursed pacifiers. The mystery is why these certain character's came across the pacifiers in the first place. I can't imagine that they were arbitrarily chosen.

I wonder how far Reborn's explanation will go.


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 10, 2007)

ok i'm going to be the pessimist but....
will we even know the story i can see... Ok i'm going to tell you... /changes to X character and you're left wondering.... 
Fuck yes finally what i've been wanting a timeskip on training days 
Oh yeh Yamamoto is even more fucking awesome know


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 10, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Or Tsuna will get with Chrome, Haru and Kyoko at the same time 'cause he's Boss.



Seconded! Or just kick the latter one(s) out.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 10, 2007)

yama looked awesome with his new attack. gotta love the art on the title page with yama and superbi XD twin swordmasters


----------



## spaZ (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice chapters out thanks for the links.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow, 3 days of training and Yamamoto seems to have leveled up quite a bit :S 

And Gokudera's kitty is sooo cute


----------



## spaZ (Dec 10, 2007)

So that pretty much confirms it that the hitman babys were probably originally normal people.


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 10, 2007)

wasn't it 99% confirmed when Reborn's shadow showed an aldult? or something like that...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 10, 2007)

Yamamoto's 10th Style is the greatest sword technique shown so far. =D


----------



## delirium (Dec 10, 2007)

MuNaZ said:


> *ok i'm going to be the pessimist but....
> will we even know the story i can see... Ok i'm going to tell you... /changes to X character and you're left wondering.... *
> Fuck yes finally what i've been wanting a timeskip on training days
> Oh yeh Yamamoto is even more fucking awesome know



That was my first thoughts as well. but I'm hoping to be proven wrong.

Then again.. I wasn't proven wrong about a 10th style of the SS Style. I thought the whole point was a gain a new style when passing on to the next generation. But two styles were created in Yamamoto's. Then again.. how else would you make him stronger? =/


----------



## Bass (Dec 10, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Then again.. I wasn't proven wrong about a 10th style of the SS Style. I thought the whole point was a gain a new style when passing on to the next generation. But two styles were created in Yamamoto's. Then again.. *how else would you make him stronger?* =/



Cheating.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 10, 2007)

Yamamotos new move looks awesome i wonder which member of Byukurans family he gona kill


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 11, 2007)

Vongolas 10th family doesn't kill anyone.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 11, 2007)

they might not kill anyone, but a beat down is in order i believe, however can't say the same for varia not killing


----------



## kaz (Dec 11, 2007)

The 10th family does kill. Sorta.

Hibari practically killed Gamma. If it wasn't for some unknown reason, Gamma would be dead.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 11, 2007)

Who's Gamma?  I forgot.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2007)

Yamato-takeru said:


> Who's Gamma?  I forgot.



guy Future Hibari defeats when he's introduced.  He also beat up Yamamoto and Gokudera


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh, I see. That lighting-fox-guy, right? Thanks.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 11, 2007)

Still kinda dumb on how hes alive, though he would of died probably if no one helped him.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2007)

yeah didn't he get impaled by Hibari's spikes?


----------



## kaz (Dec 11, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> yeah didn't he get impaled by Hibari's spikes?



Yeah, it was his own spikes from his box and one of those spikes went right through his neck.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Dec 11, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> yeah didn't he get impaled by Hibari's spikes?




I guess there are some really good doctors in the future.


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 11, 2007)

or the author is learning from Oda


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 12, 2007)

Yamato-takeru said:


> Who's Gamma?  I forgot.



Some Melifore fodder


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2007)

ok I finally got up to 173.  Nice to finally see some confirmation on the suspicion about the arcobaleno's past.

Also I'm wondering does Squalo have a prosthetic hand or does he just wear a glove over his left stump?


----------



## kaz (Dec 12, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> ok I finally got up to 273.  Nice to finally see some confirmation on the suspicion about the arcobaleno's past.
> 
> Also I'm wondering does Squalo have a prosthetic hand or does he just wear a glove over his left stump?



It looks like he wears a glove with his sword attached to it.

I don't recall a fake hand.

Glad you caught up. We are waiting for 174 this week.


----------



## Majeh (Dec 12, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> ok I finally got up to 273.  Nice to finally see some confirmation on the suspicion about the arcobaleno's past.
> 
> Also I'm wondering does Squalo have a prosthetic hand or does he just wear a glove over his left stump?



i think u mean chp 173 and u have it wrong in your sig as well...thought id let u know


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2007)

yeah temp brain fart.  also Gokudera's box is cute and seems to act like gokudera


----------



## tgre (Dec 12, 2007)

Gokudera better rip someone a new hole...

anyone noticed in all of Gokudera;s fights... he hasn't won one? Damn fucking mangaka better be planning a fucking redemption for the Smokin' Bomb >_>


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 12, 2007)

Gokudera owned Levi. Pretty easily too.

But, even though Gokudera lost to Chikusa and Bel. He could've won but something came up at the end.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2007)

I consider Gokudera the winner of the fight with Bel, he only "lost" cause he decided to practice what he promised Shamal.

also, two things I'm curious about:

what happened to everyone's future selves?  are they all kicking it in the past? and if so why hasn't the future gokudera and co done what future Gokudera was warning Tsuna about?  also what of future Tsuna's body?... ew.

oh and I want later on that police and feds play a role, I mean the mafia's enemy isn't just other mafia but the authorities as well.  I hope there ends up being powerful FBI agents and such like the admirals from One Piece.


----------



## Franckie (Dec 13, 2007)

I just started watching the Reborn anime a few days ago. 
Does it follow the manga closely?


----------



## spaZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Pretty much exactly right now just with a couple of edits.


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 13, 2007)

i personally hated the first five episodes stopped after that...
I hate edits like Gokudera not smoking... i find that stupid...
and hey i actually liked the Daily Life chapters and the anime speed them up in a way i hated it... it lost it... it wasn't the Reborn i like... but hey maybe i'm just a hater


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Pretty much exactly right now just with a couple of edits.


according to wikipedia Naito and his family don't appear is this true?


MuNaZ said:


> i personally hated the first five episodes stopped after that...
> I hate edits like Gokudera not smoking... i find that stupid...
> and hey i actually liked the Daily Life chapters and the anime speed them up in a way i hated it... it lost it... it wasn't the Reborn i like... but hey maybe i'm just a hater



Half of the Daily Life arc was put _after_ the Mukuro arc.


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Dec 14, 2007)

I just finally caught up to the latest chapters. This manga is awsome.

Hibari pwns all


----------



## Novalis (Dec 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Target 174_


----------



## delirium (Dec 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No Arcobaleno story.


----------



## kaz (Dec 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe later. I think the fighting picking up again is perfect for Reborn right now.


----------



## Shinji (Dec 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Hat dude looks like he is gonna rape


----------



## delirium (Dec 14, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe later. I think the fighting picking up again is perfect for Reborn right now.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope so. A little bit of down time with the family after some hard training. Then going into battle the next chapter. That sounds good. If it doesn't happen that way though.


----------



## kaz (Dec 14, 2007)

Delirium said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so. A little bit of down time with the family after some hard training. Then going into battle the next chapter. That sounds good. If it doesn't happen that way though.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's good there is battles coming up. It's kinda bad that their chances of winning is an astonishing 0.024%! 

@Shinji: The hat dude looks like something off of Kingdom Hearts for some reason. I just waiting to see if Shou is gonna be hype or the real deal.


----------



## tgre (Dec 14, 2007)

lol, I entered Spoilerville.


*Spoiler*: _LOL TSUNA DIES_ 



I kid. I want to see what that fucking feline shit does... the one with Hayato -_-... it looks badass.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 15, 2007)

i hope lambo fights this arc


----------



## ♥Akako♥ (Dec 15, 2007)

I can't wait till chp. 174 gets translated. X3


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 15, 2007)

HUGE SPOILER:

*Spoiler*: __ 



the enemy found their bases, and is gonna to sneak attack them right away, when they are partying, so haha


 lots of actions soon


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 15, 2007)

Hibari is so l33t that he probably senses he is coming already. And he could go bite them all to death.


----------



## kaz (Dec 15, 2007)

Hibari probably doesn't want to waste his time on the weaklings. Unless you come in and ruin his shrine.


----------



## Shinji (Dec 15, 2007)

Hibari gonna piss his pants with he sees the storm coming to town. Shou gonna own him. Storm defeats Cloud believe it!


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 15, 2007)

hibari's gonna pwn all

i want goku to fight shou tbh, no idea why though, but storm v storm sounds good


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2007)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> i hope lambo fights this arc



I wonder how he'll pull that off


----------



## Shinji (Dec 15, 2007)

Its time for Hibari to get induced w/ reality, no way he can continuously win fights this easily


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 15, 2007)

shous a pussy hes goin down


----------



## Novalis (Dec 15, 2007)

I wanna see Xanxus. ;___;


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 15, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Its time for Hibari to get induced w/ reality, no way he can continuously win fights this easily



hes a god thats why as dino said 'unlimited potiental'


----------



## Shinji (Dec 15, 2007)

Hibari is cool and all, but he isn't that great.

who the fuck cares what dino says, unlimited potential who cares. That doesn't mean he comes close to the power of Tsuna.

Who has Hibari beaten that was so great?

Gola Mosca, that wasn't shit..

Gamma.. got beaten cause he doesn't pay attention, and never realized that his foxes could be created into a giant impaling device. 

Hibari couldn't even handle Bel well


Hibari got beat by Mukuro! Fact!

And wtf calling Shou a pussy, this guy is single handedly creating a fucken device that allows you to go back in time. 

This guy is gonna fight with his brain. Shou is serious business nothing he has done has been shown proves that he is a pussy, he hasn't run from the adversities he is going to take them head on. Preparing to take your pacifiers and rings, get ready for the assault next ch. SO GTFO out of here with your fanboyism.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 15, 2007)

forget hibari, i hope gokudera beats shou down, he's supposed be the guardian who uses his head the most in a fight, and can come up with good strategies, plus he's got the animal of doom on his side lol


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 15, 2007)

I love that panel with Shou showing off his ring. So pimp.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2007)

you do know that Bel ran away from Hibari the moment he pulled out the weights from his tonfas.  Agree with what you said just wanted to point that out.


----------



## Shinji (Dec 15, 2007)

yeah he did, but the cuts were pretty deep. I'd assume it still be a tough fight for Hibari if bel continued.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 15, 2007)

Hibari would have beaten Bel he lost to Mukuro due to the flowers and as for the Melifoire family its inevitable that they are all gona go down


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 15, 2007)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Hibari would have beaten Bel he lost to Mukuro due to the flowers and as for the Melifoire family its inevitable that they are all gona go down



he lost to mukuro through shamal's interference and injection of the sakura phobia

and is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



hibari alerting reborn and them about the attack in the raw panels...?


----------



## Shinji (Dec 15, 2007)

gixa786 said:


> and is
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 i don't think so, i don't see how any way that Hibari could have found out. Because Shou doesn't say it till the end. 

Its nothing but Kusakabe saying that they have .0024 chance of success for entering the millefiore base, and disrupting them.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Dec 16, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Hibari is cool and all, but he isn't that great.
> 
> who the fuck cares what dino says, unlimited potential who cares. That doesn't mean he comes close to the power of Tsuna.
> 
> ...



I like how you cut out the part where Hibari caught the knives and Bel retreated because he was afraid of getting owned. Bel is nothing but a pussy. Hibari's proven he's great. He was the only one to knock a tower down and get a ring by himself. And we've already seen how amazing 25 year old Hibari is. Like someone said already, Hibari only lost badly to Mukuro the first time because of Shamal's disease.


----------



## kaz (Dec 16, 2007)

Tezuka Kunimitsu said:


> I like how you cut out the part where Hibari caught the knives and Bel retreated because he was afraid of getting owned. Bel is nothing but a pussy. Hibari's proven he's great. He was the only one to knock a tower down and get a ring by himself. And we've already seen how amazing 25 year old Hibari is. Like someone said already, Hibari only lost badly to Mukuro the first time because of Shamal's disease.



Pussies don't risk their life to grab a ring.

Regardless of how you see Hibari, he isn't going to be owning someone like Shou.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 16, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Pussies don't risk their life to grab a ring.
> 
> Regardless of how you see Hibari, he isn't going to be owning someone like Shou.



maybe not owning but beating thats a given.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 16, 2007)

Tsuna's new attack will own Hibari and Shou.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 16, 2007)

Hes probably going have to modified it again or something to take down byakuran


----------



## naledge87 (Dec 16, 2007)

Its all good. 

Cause according to Shonen Law the Melifoire Family can't kill/pwn all the Vongola Guardians.

That would mean the end of the series.

In the end Tsuna will pull off the W.


----------



## kaz (Dec 16, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Its all good.
> 
> Cause according to Shonen Law the Melifoire Family can't kill/pwn all the Vongola Guardians.
> 
> ...



Tsuna may pull the W in the end, but I'm sure he will have some L's to go with that.


----------



## naledge87 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yanniv said:


> Tsuna may pull the W in the end, but I'm sure he will have some L's to go with that.



True.

So do you guys think Tsuna will end up fighting both Shou & Byakuran.


----------



## kaz (Dec 17, 2007)

I can definitely see Tsuna fighting with Byakuran, but not for a while.

I'm not sure how Amano will match them up with the current invasion. I see Shou, the new Black Spell guy, Gamma, and possibly Glo as the top dogs going into this fight for the Millefiore. That is about 4 guys that will fight and we have a stacked Vongola team compared to Millefiore. Most of Millefiore seem to be heavy with numbers more so than skill.

So perhaps Vongola are going to have to double on someone. That or Millefiore have more top rank guys to reveal.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 17, 2007)

I can see so many fights happening in the future cause we still have Vari who will probably end up fighting with Tsuna and them.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 18, 2007)

the trans is out apparently tho


----------



## Gentleman (Dec 19, 2007)

It would be funny if they all did sneak attacks on each others bases, but no one was at either one, because they were attacking the other base...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 19, 2007)

spaZ said:


> because people like you keep bitching.. the raw came out like 2 days ago fucking wait.



Calm the fuck down. I was only curious.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 19, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> Calm the fuck down. I was only curious.



i know the guy needs 2 chill out


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 19, 2007)

Finally caught up, Yamamoto actually scratched Reborn


----------



## kaz (Dec 19, 2007)

Mini 175 spoiler from spacecat @ Bleach Asylum


*Spoiler*: __ 




敵が急襲
The enemy raid begins
ヒバリが一人でその大部隊を引き受ける
Hibari alone takes on the enemy forces
ツナたちはその間に敵アジトにいくとこまで
meanwhile Tsuna is amongst those at the enemies secret base


----------



## Leraine (Dec 19, 2007)

^Edit: Hmm, this does not scratch out the possibility, that the millefiore starts an offensive counterattack, right?



ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> It would be funny if they all did sneak attacks on each others bases, but no one was at either one, because they were attacking the other base...



Oh my, that idea is ridiculous. ^^ 
But seriously what would happen to the girls and (probably) the view guards left behind at the Vongola base? They might be taken hostage =/


----------



## kaz (Dec 19, 2007)

Kyunoki said:


> ^Edit: Hmm, this does not scratch out the possibility, that the millefiore starts an offensive counterattack, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not when you got Hibari, the real guy who takes it alone.


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 19, 2007)

He will bite them to death 

Lol Lambo will defend them


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 19, 2007)

Hibari solos this


----------



## Shinji (Dec 19, 2007)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Hibari solos this



I doubt it


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 19, 2007)

no guardians die all of melifore do


----------



## Hiruma (Dec 19, 2007)

Everyone in the future can still die; this is the alt timeline, remember? So Hibari/Ryohei and the rest can go down without adverse effects.


----------



## Shinji (Dec 19, 2007)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> no guardians die all of melifore do



You vongola do a good job of killing, Gamma still be alive, and he got impaled through the neck


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 19, 2007)

Shinji said:


> You vongola do a good job of killing, Gamma still be alive, and he got impaled through the neck



doesnt matter tho cos ur still gona lose in the end and u kno it


----------



## P.I.G (Dec 21, 2007)

a Reborn thread?

I....SMELL....BLISS!


still waiting on the new chapter though, I'd like to see Tsuna curbstomp Hibari with his Vongolia gloves plz


----------



## Novalis (Dec 21, 2007)

Reborn! needs to be more appreciated, though.


----------



## P.I.G (Dec 21, 2007)

stracciatella said:


> Reborn! needs to be more appreciated, though.


give another 2 or so arcs. Reborn was has hardly been serialized for more then 2 years and the ratings for the anime don't suck horribly since the fillers are basically laughter dip in winsauce. it's a shock that people actually found out about it....unlike one of my other fav shonens such as KuroHime....

I'm sad noaws...


----------



## Novalis (Dec 21, 2007)

I hope so. ^^ 

Reborn! is so awesome! <3 

~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~

Who is your fave-character, by the way?


----------



## P.I.G (Dec 21, 2007)

I have High standards for Tsunayoshi and Chrome. Reborn is my new favorite though, I just found out he's been training to kill since he was a freaking fetus.


----------



## Novalis (Dec 21, 2007)

I tend to like/fall in love with () antagonists, though. 

Chrome is a hottie! You are a male, I suppose. XD


----------



## P.I.G (Dec 21, 2007)

stracciatella said:


> I tend to like/fall in love with () antagonists, though.
> 
> Chrome is a hottie! You are a male, I suppose. XD


meh, I like chrome because she happens to be the only female in Tsuna's family that can fight. 

Preferably I think Rebuke state Tsuna and Hibari are pure buttsecks but that's another story


----------



## Novalis (Dec 21, 2007)

Aha, I see!  

I miss the Varia, though. D:


----------



## P.I.G (Dec 21, 2007)

....Squallio was sexy too....


----------



## Novalis (Dec 21, 2007)

Xanxus > Squallo  

xD


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 21, 2007)

stracciatella said:


> Xanxus > Squallo
> 
> xD



pre-scared up face Xanus, until you find out without the Xs its just anus, then its <Squallo all the way.


----------



## naledge87 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thx for the raw Moondoogie.


To the convo above^^ My favorite character is and always will be Hayato.

Smokin' Bomb *FTFW ^_^*


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 21, 2007)

Your welcome, my favorites are Yamamoto, Xanxus, and Haru.
Also Tsuna not in HDW is growing on me.


----------



## P.I.G (Dec 21, 2007)

I think I've just summerized this whole chapter already. check it;

whitecoat:"AW SHIT!

WE JUST WOKE UP KYOKA HIBARI IN HIS OWN BASE!!!!!"


Blackcoat:"QUICK! EVERYONE BEND OVER SO THE PAIN DIES OUT QUICKLY!!!

HE BITES!!!"

Hibari:..............

Tsuna:Hibari?

Hibari:everyone gtfo, Imma kill these bitches.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 21, 2007)

lmao i love Hibari  ps thanks moondog


----------



## Shinji (Dec 21, 2007)

my fav char be Byakuran, but i also like Mukuro, Yama, and haya.


----------



## Leraine (Dec 21, 2007)

what the hell is up with those random chinese pages? ^__^;

That chapter is really nice! Hibari and the millefiore, ohohohoho =O


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 21, 2007)

Hibari is like fucking Lu Buu from Three Kingdoms. A beast whiping out an army.


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 22, 2007)

P.I.G said:


> meh, I like chrome because she happens to be the only female in Tsuna's family that can fight.
> 
> Preferably I think Rebuke state Tsuna and Hibari are pure buttsecks but that's another story


 
How about Lal Mirch and Bianchi? They are not in the family but they can still fight excellently.

Byakuran > Xanxus


----------



## Novalis (Dec 22, 2007)

Are you sure of it? =/ 

But personal preference will always come into these things, there's no right or wrong.


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a lot of love for Ryohei as I always said mostly due to him being underated!
As for bad guys I am sooo sooo curious to see what Byakuran can do until his full badass-ness is displayed Xanxus remains on top.

And in other news Target 174 english has been released


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 22, 2007)

Nia<3, that's what I came here to see.  It felt like I was waiting for this chapter for like 2 weeks now.


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 22, 2007)

I know what you mean but honestly I won't mind not having scans by Ueda anymore (me no likey the cleaning or typesetting) just as long as I know that it will be done and I can wait a bit longer than usual. Having said that I was muchly glad when I caught this release on Lj.


----------



## Novalis (Dec 22, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> I have a lot of love for Ryohei as I always said mostly due to him being underated!
> As for bad guys I am sooo sooo curious to see what Byakuran can do until his full badass-ness is displayed Xanxus remains on top.
> 
> And in other news Target 174 english has been released



Thank you! :3 



			
				Niabingi said:
			
		

> I know what you mean but honestly I won't mind not having scans by Ueda anymore (me no likey the cleaning or typesetting) just as long as I know that it will be done and I can wait a bit longer than usual. Having said that I was muchly glad when I caught this release on Lj.



I do know what you mean, though. ^___^"


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm tired of Hibari's attitude.  It was cool in the beginning that Hibari basically wants to do his own thing, but after 174 chapters (not including the raws) he doesn't want to be a team player?  I'm not sure if he was 100% loyal to Future Tsuna but I really doubt it.  I hated when Gokudera was like with everyone but 10th, and now the same shit with Hibari.  It's annoying.


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 22, 2007)

I know what you mean sin Hibari seems to just have a bad attitude but I think it's more to do with him being hyper calm and just always collected. He comes of as being cold and doesnt seem the type who can naturally make bonds.
I do think he comes off as loyal though I just get that feeling!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 22, 2007)

Hibari does care he just hides his true feelings


----------



## naledge87 (Dec 22, 2007)

Bushido Angels released ch.174 today


----------



## Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

Speaking of Hibari, how come we haven't gotten his background chapter yet? Out of Tsuna's guardians, we know the least about Hibari.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 22, 2007)

Probably because he is hiding something so we might not get anything till maybe in the middle of the fighting or whatever.


----------



## P.I.G (Dec 22, 2007)

Sieglein said:


> How about Lal Mirch and Bianchi? They are not in the family but they can still fight excellently.
> 
> Byakuran > Xanxus




But....I like Tsuna's family....there dysfunctional and sexy 

and guys like srsly

*Shoichi Irie>>>>>>XANXUS*


----------



## Novalis (Dec 22, 2007)

Bass said:


> Speaking of Hibari, how come we haven't gotten his background chapter yet? Out of Tsuna's guardians, we know the least about Hibari.



I couldn't care less about his background story.  

SORRY!!!


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 22, 2007)

try here or here


----------



## Majeh (Dec 22, 2007)

P.I.G said:


> But....I like Tsuna's family....there dysfunctional and sexy
> 
> and guys like srsly
> 
> *Shoichi Irie>>>>>>XANXUS*



but yamamoto > all


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank You both very much.


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 22, 2007)

Damn, hated the latest chapter, too much time spent on Tsuna/Kyoko.
I'll be majorly pissed off if they end together, Kyoko is way too useless.

At least Irie is starting to rock


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 22, 2007)

Latest Raw makes Hibari fans happy.


----------



## Ponko (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree about Kyoko. I would much rather see Tsuna end up with Haru (or Gokudera >__>) than Kyoko. I find it creepy that Kyoko looks so much like Tsuna's mother, and she has very little personality.

I like the way Xanxus looks, but other than that I don't really care for him. Some of the other Varia and Millefiore members are more interesting.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 22, 2007)

I like Kyoko, she's very cute. Haru's kinda weird but she's cute too. Im not really into yaoi pairings so yeah I'd like it if Tsuna ends up with Kyoko, and lets face it, thats probably gonna be the case.


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 22, 2007)

I really can not stand Kyoko either I much prefer Haru because as has already been said she has a personality Kyoko is so flat. I also find it odd that she looks like Tsuna's mum and have never found any bit of dialogue that she has had to be interesting (I also prefer Haru's character design I think she is cuter). So yeh I would prefer any pairing to Tsuna and Kyoko the endless boring moments if that was to happen would kill me (especially if the "lost charm" interaction is anything to go buy)


----------



## P.I.G (Dec 22, 2007)

But Haru's awesome too. she doesn't have a problem with cooking dinner to who a man she wants to become a mafia boss...plus she has SAMURAI ARMOR







I just like this pic of her because it's creepy


----------



## spaZ (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't really mind who Tsuna goes with, though the future one doesn't really look like hooks up with either of them yet lol.


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 23, 2007)

I'd like him to end up with Haru as well, though i would also like it if he ends up with Chrome.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 23, 2007)

I can't Tsuna and Chrome hooking up, just doesn't fit or anything.


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 23, 2007)

True, i suppose Haru fits best.

But we have yet to see future Chrome


----------



## delirium (Dec 23, 2007)

The way Chrome calls Tsuna boss is kinda cute though.


----------



## Novalis (Dec 23, 2007)

Tsuna x Haru is canon. D< 

~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~

As far as I am concerned, I don't care for Hibari. **I hope that the Hibari fandom won't lynch me. XD** In my opinion he is such a monotonous character (personality traits). Hrm... let me think... he is like Kanda (D.Gray-man) and Sasuke (Naruto...)... it's just that he is the typical 'shōnen-loner'. *

[Proud]*OMG! I did it! *[/Proud]* 

He isn't even good looking. ;____; 

Opinion is deeply divided on this issue, though. =O 

SORRY!!!   But that's just my opinion!!!!!


----------



## Leraine (Dec 23, 2007)

I think Hibari is hot 
Well, aynway I like this little bite-thing. It makes him unintentionally cute and I wouldn't compare him to Sasuke. Kanda does match a bit, but his loyalty to the Exorcists seems by far stronger or at least more obvious than Hibari's to the Vongola.
My fandom goes out to Mukuro, though. *o*/


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 23, 2007)

Comparing The GREAT Hibari with that phail Uchiha is Blasphemy 
Hibari is the best character in Reborn  the only one that comes close is Dino...

i kind of like Kyoko much more than Haru.... there's something about haru that makes me dislike her....


----------



## Novalis (Dec 23, 2007)

Kyunoki said:


> I think Hibari is hot



 ....  !!!!



> Well, aynway I like this little bite-thing. It makes him unintentionally cute and I wouldn't compare him to Sasuke. Kanda does match a bit, but his loyalty to the Exorcists seems by far stronger or at least more obvious than Hibari's to the Vongola.



Hrmm ... along the lines of you can't teach an old dog new tricks, eh? xD 

Yes, I lik*ed* it, too. It has become boring, though.

Btw. Sasuke, Kanda and *Hibari *aren't teamplayers. 



> My fandom goes out to Mukuro, though. *o*/



Puh... :sweat ... I'm dead lucky, I suppose. XD



			
				MuNaZ said:
			
		

> Comparing The GREAT Hibari with that phail Uchiha is Blasphemy



Sorry!!! D;


----------



## P.I.G (Dec 23, 2007)

MuNaZ said:


> Comparing The GREAT Hibari with that phail Uchiha is Blasphemy
> Hibari is the best character in Reborn  the only one that comes close is Dino...
> 
> i kind of like Kyoko much more than Haru.... there's something about haru that makes me dislike her....



well haru does seem like the type who would tap into your private phone calls just to hear your voice. 

Hibari's beginning to grow interest for Tsuna 2 which means more battles and slick talk.

*sniff*

I can already smell the fanfic's writing themselves.


----------



## Leraine (Dec 23, 2007)

^The Yamamoto x Hibari fancult will never die, though. Seriously, 90% of my Hibari-fanart is with Yamamoto 



stracciatella said:


> Yes, I lik*ed* it, too. It has become boring, though.


You think so? I'm always eager to read it, because it somewhat indicates a nice show-off x]


> Btw. Sasuke, Kanda and *Hibari *aren't teamplayers.


Well in that context it matches, but personality wise they sure are different imo.


----------



## Novalis (Dec 23, 2007)

> Well in that context it matches, but personality wise they sure are different imo.



Sasuke, Kanda and Hibari are mysterious and quiet!!!!

And they seem to be hard-hearted. v____v

~.~.~.~.~.~.~

I can't find decent Xanxus FANART, though.


----------



## Leraine (Dec 23, 2007)

I see, your theory is flawless, then. x]

I thought it to be impossible that there is no good XANXUS fanart and checked deviantart, but I gotta give this to you. There is close to nothing appealing on there T__T
not even the yaoi-stuff, which is always topnotch >__>


----------



## Novalis (Dec 23, 2007)

Kyunoki said:


> I see, your theory is flawless, then. x]







> I thought it to be impossible that there is no good XANXUS fanart and checked deviantart, but I gotta give this to you. There is close to nothing appealing on there T__T
> not even the yaoi-stuff, which is always topnotch >__>




It took me an hour to find a decent drawing/coloring. T__T


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 23, 2007)

dont compare Hibari 2 sasuke!!! Hibari has some traits that Kenpachi has as well.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 23, 2007)

hibari seems more like saito from rurouni kenshin to me, and the kenpachi thing is with the 'i love to beat the crap out of strong people', basically he loves to fight strong opponents


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 23, 2007)

Comparing Hibari to an Uchiha...


----------



## Novalis (Dec 23, 2007)

Why me of all people? ;__;

*goes to a corner and cries*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2007)

hmmh..I knew they we're going to attack the vongola's before hand, but I wonder how Tsuna and Co. will react in time, especially when their simulation for an attack was less than 1%. An attack on them should put them in even more dire straights.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 23, 2007)

Even if its below 1% most likely Tsuna will get another powerup or something and maybe Vari will end up going there to help them.


----------



## Leraine (Dec 23, 2007)

He practically allready got that powerup by training his two flames. In some fierce battle he will obtain total control over it. V___V
The Varia currently resides in Japan? I though they were still in Italy... =/


----------



## spaZ (Dec 23, 2007)

This is a shonen manga theres always a bigger powerup when the main character goes and fights someone stronger most of the time. Even during the Xanxus fight Tsuna learned how to use the zero point breakthrough properly.


----------



## Leraine (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks guys! =D

Btw spaZ: Didn't I practically say that, or am I missing something? =/


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2007)

Hibari the martyr. I had a feeling he'd do something like this 

I'm not saying he won't prevail, because he's obviously one of the strongest characters in this arc, but man, the pure numbers are stacked against him.


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm not so sure I just feel as though we will see how what the value of the ten years has been from Hibari and Ryohei I expect much badassery.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2007)

Uri the cat is awesome

Hibari: "it was drunk and wandered to my place"

XD


----------



## delirium (Dec 23, 2007)

Numbers may be stacked against Hibari but they're nameless fodder. I'd be thoroughly pissed if Amano let's Hibari go down like that. He's gotta at least go down by one of the captain spells.

Yeah.. I can't wait to see Ryohei fight. I'm kinda hoping for somehow Chrome gets to fight, too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2007)

Gokudera's cat has been made of WIN lately  
Sorry, but I just had to say that xD


----------



## Leraine (Dec 23, 2007)

And i have to wholeheartedly agree, kira. x] A drunken cat wandering about, well yeah, that is quite nice. I really wonder whether she "only is a cat", though.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 23, 2007)

I am surprised that it got drunk lol.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 23, 2007)

There cleaning is pretty much HQ compared to what we were getting to before lol. And I would rather have more groups cause then you get a different variety of translations and stuff.


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 23, 2007)

I like consistency so I always try and stick with one group and for me HQ isnt just the cleaning it's the rotation of the pages the borders, how intact the original line art is and also good English. That's the difference between MQ and HQ. It's just a waste of time to have soo many releases of a series when there are many many many great series that go untranslated and unfinished. All these groups like binktopia and franky house are just glory hunters, like the person who starts supporting a sports team just because they are winning games.

What is the general feeling about Mukurou is he dead dead gone gone or will he be saved by the end of the invade the Milliefiore base fights. I just don't see Reborn! as a people die kind of series so i'm saying that he will be saved somehow.


----------



## delirium (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm hoping for Mukurou to be dead, honestly. >.>


----------



## Leraine (Dec 23, 2007)

Mukuro can be dead in the future for all I care, since they will return to the past at some point, anyway.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 23, 2007)

Gokudera's pika..cat should be very interesting to see in battle. heh
It's one of the biggest things I'm looking forward aside from Yamamoto showing off his new abilities.


----------



## Leraine (Dec 23, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> Yeh I understand that his dying in the future will have no weight if they go back into the past but I still just don't see it happening. I can't imagine this series handling a serious emotion like grief or mourning even if it was just a brief flash of it.
> Why?
> Agree that it's way way better than the crap ueda was putting out there and again I'm grateful to have them scan Reborn! I just dislike the way they operate as a group in general and feel that to call their work Hq is to devalue the work that true HQ groups do.


Hmm, now that i think about it, you might be right. So far the only reaction they showed was a brief: "oh my, not mukuro "and continued with their mission. With mukuro's ability to move about the six stages, he might be able to come back to the human world. Maybe give chrome strength to fight. :< 
I think I'm stretching the possibilities a bit here, though.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Gokudera's pika..cat should be very interesting to see in battle. heh
> It's one of the biggest things I'm looking forward aside from Yamamoto showing off his new abilities.



5$ the cat attacks Gokudera instead.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 23, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> 5$ the cat attacks Gokudera instead.



$5 it is, though I don't like my chances.


----------



## naledge87 (Dec 23, 2007)

To the topic about deaths in the series.

I agree with Niabingi that the way the series is at the moment I just can't see a huge death happening (especially not a vongola guardian). 

*I.E.*, the deaths of the 3rd Hokage & Asuma in Naruto were huge.

Amano-sensei already had a chance to do that when Tsuna nearly killed the 9th Boss (and I'm sure that many of us thought he would die).
But that scenario was just brushed aside with one panel if I remember right (I believe Reborn simply said that he was going to recover then the subject was completely dropped).
Also another chance arose when Tsunas father was shot. He seemed like he might not make it but then that was also brushed aside and he was fine.

Even the fact that Tsuna was dead in the future only seemed to anger Hayato (and only for two bursts of anger, once at Yama & Once at Gamma).

So at the moment IMO I can't really see a major death happening.


----------



## Shinji (Dec 23, 2007)

I see Hibari dying right now, but what does it matter he will be alive in the past.

And this hibari doesn't even have the vongola ring  , be a reason to bring him to the future, or maybe Tsuna and co will use Shou's time machine to go back in the past  , and the Millefiore will battle them in the present instead of the future as it seems now.


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 24, 2007)

look what happened to you.

It's a trap


----------



## spaZ (Dec 24, 2007)

That part was kind of dumb, the enemy just went into anywhere and its one guy verse like 100 or something like that lol.


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 24, 2007)

I think it's propably because Hibari's hall covers a big area, and they all dug into that area.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 24, 2007)

i LOL'd at that part, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



hibari vs dozens of intruders, standing there with his 'bite you to death' comment lol


----------



## spaZ (Dec 24, 2007)

Hes just going to take them all out and then one of the stronger opponents will come probably and he will win or he will lose lol.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 24, 2007)

Reborn seems to have confidence in Hibari tho but who knows the odds are stacked against him.


----------



## P.I.G (Dec 24, 2007)

spaZ said:


> That part was kind of dumb, the enemy just went into anywhere and its one guy verse like 100 or something like that lol.


the best part is the enemy know there gonna fucking die.


----------



## Bass (Dec 24, 2007)

Is that the only picture from the calender that's online?


----------



## P.I.G (Dec 24, 2007)

Bass said:


> Is that the only picture from the calender that's online?



anime paper.com/net happens to have some pics from the artbook but otherwise I'm afraid not.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 25, 2007)

Bass said:


> Is that the only picture from the calender that's online?



Binktopia said they were going to release a high resolution of that calendar but right now its just the cam version.


----------



## Bass (Dec 25, 2007)

Ahhh...cool.


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 25, 2007)

Well I'm finally caught up to the current chapter on this amazing manga, just one question what day/week of the month dose it come out?


----------



## spaZ (Dec 26, 2007)

Raws comes out Wednesdays I think and its weekly.


----------



## naledge87 (Dec 26, 2007)

From what I understood/heard that calender pic had a second side to it (showing the earlier months) that was Bleach themed.


----------



## Zetton (Dec 26, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Raws comes out Wednesdays I think and its weekly.




Wednesdays?  I thought it was a little later, hmm..  either way, the latest chapter was   Hibariiiii is going to lay it down once again!


----------



## spaZ (Dec 26, 2007)

Ohh wait no its like Friday or Saturday my bad.

The calendar bleach themed lol?


----------



## naledge87 (Dec 26, 2007)

Ya, that calender is a poster from the one of the latest JUMP magazines, & the other side is Bleach.

Here is a scan of it.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2007)

is Amano going to take a new year's break?  I heard that WSJ is skipping next week.


----------



## P.I.G (Dec 26, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> is Amano going to take a new year's break?  I heard that WSJ is skipping next week.


I'm certain that the break is manditory (since I've heard no news from D-gray man and other shonens)

also is the blond kid behind Tsunayoshi Basil?

because Dino isn't know for having dying will, plus they both have dark brown hair.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 26, 2007)

Do you have the Bleach side of the calendar too?


----------



## P.I.G (Dec 26, 2007)

Knuckle said:


> Do you have the Bleach side of the calendar too?


sadly no. try some bittorrent searches though.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2007)

P.I.G said:


> I'm certain that the break is manditory (since I've heard no news from D-gray man and other shonens)
> 
> also is the blond kid behind Tsunayoshi Basil?
> 
> because Dino isn't know for having dying will, plus they both have dark brown hair.



ah.

also that does look like Basil, the coat looks like basil's coat.  Although Basil's DW flame is blue


----------



## P.I.G (Dec 26, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> ah.
> 
> also that does look like Basil, the coat looks like basil's coat.  Although Basil's DW flame is blue


I remember in a few varia scans that Basil's hair is actually a dark brown color, not blond.


----------



## ♥Akako♥ (Dec 26, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Ya, that calender is a poster from the one of the latest JUMP magazines, & the other side is Bleach.
> 
> Here is a scan of it.



I want one..


----------



## Bass (Dec 26, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Ya, that calender is a poster from the one of the latest JUMP magazines, & the other side is Bleach.
> 
> Here is a scan of it.



Nice.

Hmmm....future Tsuna is looking sorta cool there.


----------



## P.I.G (Dec 26, 2007)

Bass said:


> Nice.
> 
> Hmmm....future Tsuna is looking sorta cool there.




if your referring to the guy in behind tsuna then I think that's actually his tenth great grandfather.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2007)

P.I.G said:


> I remember in a few varia scans that Basil's hair is actually a dark brown color, not blond.



cover of volume 10


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Dec 26, 2007)

Bass said:


> Nice.
> 
> Hmmm....future Tsuna is looking sorta cool there.



That is the first Vongola boss.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## P.I.G (Dec 26, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> cover of volume 10


it's still brown.


----------



## Majeh (Dec 26, 2007)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> That is the first Vongola boss.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



i would love for that page to be colored =)


----------



## naledge87 (Dec 27, 2007)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> That is the first Vongola boss.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Ya, if you look at the gloves on both of them in the calender image, you can see that the guy behind Tsuna is the 1st Vongola Boss (you can see the the 1 on his glove).


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 27, 2007)

naledge87 said:


> Ya, if you look at the gloves on both of them in the calender image, you can see that the guy behind Tsuna is the 1st Vongola Boss (you can see the the 1 on his glove).



Plus the coat and the little metal chain on the coat match.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 27, 2007)

The 1st Boss has been colored twice or more already. xD By some random chinese guy.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 27, 2007)

Majeh said:


> i would love for that page to be colored =)



The colorings that were mentioned:


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 27, 2007)

the 1st look like a badass and like the twin of Tsuna lol


----------



## Novalis (Dec 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Target 176_


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 29, 2007)

zomg Ryohei


----------



## spaZ (Dec 29, 2007)

Damn Tsunas kicking ass.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 29, 2007)

tsuna is a beast


----------



## spaZ (Dec 29, 2007)

And we have a raw


[Mahou-X]To-Love-Ru79


----------



## spaZ (Dec 30, 2007)

I think they have some of the volumes in packs but not all.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2007)

you can also read it all on Link removed


----------



## bijuu231 (Dec 30, 2007)

here


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 30, 2007)

Target 176 is out now.

mangas


----------



## Dave (Dec 30, 2007)

should i start reading this?

how many chapters out so far?


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 30, 2007)

You should read it dave..great manga. 

It's like 175 chapters..I caught up in 1 day.

but it was like 120 back then.


----------



## Novalis (Dec 30, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Target 176 is out now.
> 
> mangas



Thankies. :3


----------



## Dave (Dec 30, 2007)

OK i will read this then !


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 30, 2007)

That was a decent chapter. The first enemy they ran into will obviously be defeated quickly. I'm expecting some major fights in the upcoming chapters.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 30, 2007)

yeah u shud all read this!


----------



## Majeh (Dec 30, 2007)

just read the chapter and Tsuna looking pimp 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 i love how they said that guys lance can pierce anything, but tsuna catches it like its a baseball and even melts it down with ease


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 30, 2007)

@Dave beware it starts really slow... but once the action starts


----------



## Shinji (Dec 30, 2007)

that millefiore member is nothing but fodder, he isn't even A-ranked, thus not worthy for the vongola

And dave wait till you meet the god Byakuran


----------



## Novalis (Jan 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Target 176_ 



Awesome chapter!  

*Art* =  *Enough said about that.*

*Dendro* = [FIRST REACTION]*OMG!!!* He seems to be very strong and dangerous. That sounds like fun! ...[/FIRST REACTION]...

*... a few seconds later....* *yawns* He isn't that strong and dangerous.  

He is weak, predictable, not good looking (He isn't a bishie!!! ) and his character design leaves much to be desired. 

I miss the good old days. ;__; *cough...Varia...Mukuro...cough* 

Dendro is a dead man, though.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm on chapter 46 atm and I must say it is really good but the general storyline doesn't seem solid.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 1, 2008)

Wait till you get around chapter 60ish it thats when the real story arcs start to show up.


----------



## Sin (Jan 2, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Wait till you get around chapter 60ish it thats when the real story arcs start to show up.


Okay good, cause I'm at 26 (I think, Volume 4 start) and the story is like a really long acid trip.

I'm glad it doesn't remain that way xD


----------



## spaZ (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah first bit is boring but after that it gets really good.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 2, 2008)

It starts off really really slow abit like HxH but when it kicks in its amazing


----------



## kaz (Jan 2, 2008)

I lawl at the Millefiore fodder Amano is putting out right now.

Amano needs to get to the main fights already.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 2, 2008)

FUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKK

I just started the Future arc and OMG! This manga fucking rocks.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 3, 2008)

Millefiore are all fodder


----------



## kaz (Jan 3, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Millefiore are all fodder



So what does that make Mukuro? He got owned by Byakuran.


----------



## Dave (Jan 3, 2008)

finshed vol 3

waiting for the pimping service thingie 

 LOVE IT SO FAR

fav is yamamoto


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 3, 2008)

i thought their goal was to beat irie, well at least one of their primariy goals, but hes currently with the group where hibari is
-the fact thast all the guardians are not there not also leads me to believe that the millefore are not main villians, i see in the last arc, and all battle between all 7 guardians and the final villians
-who would be the next villain weve already had enemy turned ally -rokudo, possible vongola head - xanxus, and opposing mafia group the millefore
honestly i wouldnt be shocked if at some point we see an evil half brother type villain, even though xanxus was kinda like that


----------



## Majeh (Jan 6, 2008)

i have a question that was brought to my head from the latest chapter. Is Tsuna able to go into Hyper Dying Will w/o the pill or reborn shooting him now..? or is it that they just didnt show that part taking place..?


----------



## Leraine (Jan 6, 2008)

No, as far as I know he still has to use the pills or bullets. Amano just does not bother showing it anymore =/ (or at least not as often)


----------



## Majeh (Jan 6, 2008)

i would think with all the training he has done he could just do it w/o even thinking about it but i guess not =\


----------



## Kittan (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave said:


> finshed vol 3
> 
> waiting for the pimping service thingie
> 
> ...



You should see what he does later. 
I could tell you if you didnt know.


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2008)

Man, Gokudera ftw. Fucking Bomb maniac


----------



## Dave (Jan 8, 2008)

on volume 15

im so fucking hooked


----------



## Mendrox (Jan 8, 2008)

I loved Tsunas Face in the last chapter when he blocked the enemys attack. ^^
Hopefully after this arc they do a few Daily Episodes and after that take another route for this Shounen Manga... It's seriously my favourite Manga to read, because it's not like all these others out their. ^^


----------



## tgre (Jan 8, 2008)

Dave said:


> on volume 15
> 
> im so fucking hooked



How can you not be? It's about mafia


----------



## Majeh (Jan 8, 2008)

tiGer said:


> How can you not be? It's about mafia *with powers*



Fixed.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 8, 2008)

^great fix


----------



## Albi_Kai (Jan 9, 2008)

A new fan comes !
I have discovered this manga last week and I have already read all chapters !
I love reading this manga ! It is very unlike other one. (As Mendrox say )

My favourite character is Gokudera-sama ! 

I'm dying to read the target 177 !

Two thing are strange in the millefiore arc for me among all the mysteries. Can I have your opinion ?
-- Spoiler about Chapters after 136.

*Spoiler*: __ 




1 - The +10 people are in the past ? They'll try to kill the little Irie Shouichi, will not ?

2 - 





			
				Majeh said:
			
		

> i have a question that was brought to my head from the latest chapter. Is Tsuna able to go into Hyper Dying Will w/o the pill or reborn shooting him now..? or is it that they just didnt show that part taking place..?





			
				Kyunoki said:
			
		

> No, as far as I know he still has to use the pills or bullets. Amano just does not bother showing it anymore =/ (or at least not as often)



I don't remember exactly how long, but Tsuna train himself hard. His pill stock may be fully use. 
However, in the last chapter, He go into the Dying Will Mode without Reborn... 
It's very disconcerting .


----------



## Morpheus (Jan 9, 2008)

Albi_Kai said:


> A new fan comes !
> I have discovered this manga last week and I have already read all chapters !
> I love reading this manga ! It is very unlike other one. (As Mendrox say )
> 
> ...


 
1. They propably are, but maybe Byakuran's invasion just began in the past, and he is being protected.
Else i can't see why they, who are stronger than current Vongola team can't find and beat a young Irie.

2. No clue.


----------



## Otori (Jan 9, 2008)

i finished it all in a week 

*Spoiler*: __ 



but im kinda disappointed Amano didnt show what the future selves are doing in the past.  unless i missed it somewhere...


----------



## Albi_Kai (Jan 9, 2008)

threegone said:
			
		

> i finished it all in a week
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Just as we said before your post, we don't know anything about their future selves in the past yet !
Wait and see 
I hope they are active !


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 9, 2008)

threegone said:


> i finished it all in a week
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



it's not like the manga is over...


----------



## DethStryque (Jan 9, 2008)

Hibari is the shit point blank....lol....i finished the whole manga in 2 days ^_^ anywho cant wait for the next chapter should be good...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 i dont believe mukuro died...impossible prob come back way farther down in the arc but then again it doesnt matter if he dies because if the 10th beats the guy and returns to the future he'll be alive thus changeing the future hmmmmmm :S but i still hope he's alive and kicking in the arc its not the same without that evil laugh kufufufu....


----------



## Otori (Jan 9, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> it's not like the manga is over...



true. if we are to be shown what they are doin it would probably be done after this whole infiltration of the base


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 9, 2008)

this arc will probably be very long... so enjoy


----------



## Albi_Kai (Jan 9, 2008)

DethStryque said:


> Hibari is the shit point blank....lol....i finished the whole manga in 2 days ^_^ anywho cant wait for the next chapter should be good...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I hope you right !

*Spoiler*: __ 



... but Chrome is now self-supported, she could be the new mist guardian. 
but, we speak about a man who went beyong the death several times. kufufufu... (And it's a main character.)
All is conceivable !


----------



## Dave (Jan 9, 2008)

im on volume 15
haven't read in 2 days

MUST KETCHUP!


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 9, 2008)

^is that lambo on your sig?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 9, 2008)

yup and it looks so cool ol


----------



## Albi_Kai (Jan 10, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> ^is that lambo on your sig?





Hibari Kyoya said:


> yup and it looks so cool ol



 !
To give thanks, an other Reborn gif here ! >


----------



## Xell (Jan 11, 2008)

I started reading the manga. Have to say I'm finding it better than the Anime.

But tell me.. Is there a timeskip? Because that fucking sucks.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 11, 2008)

Theres no timeskip they go into the future with Lambos 10yr bazooka.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 11, 2008)

Xell said:


> I started reading the manga. Have to say I'm finding it better than the Anime.
> 
> But tell me.. Is there a timeskip? Because that fucking sucks.



Not really a timeskip they just go 10 years into the future and after this arc is done they are going to return back to the present.


----------



## Xell (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh right. Thank god.

Thanks guys. :3


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 11, 2008)

by the way why does a timeskip suck?


----------



## Dave (Jan 11, 2008)

GUYS

PICK ONE



mine -

and no tsuna one
and hibari is taken


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll take Gokudera. =D


----------



## Shinji (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll take Dino =D


----------



## Sin (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll have Yamamoto.

I finally finished the manga. Right at 60 it turned awesome. It took me 2 weeks to get to 60, but 3 days to finish the rest <33

Loved it.


----------



## kaz (Jan 11, 2008)

Finished the manga or caught up with the manga?


----------



## Sin (Jan 11, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Finished the manga or caught up with the manga?


Finished catching up to the manga 

Also, I do have something on my mind. Now, is it just me, or are Hibari and Ryohei in the past going to suck in comparison to the other guardians when they come back to the past? I mean, it doesn't seem like Lambo forgets anything he does in the future, so the other 5 will have their evolved abilities (specially Tsuna), while Hibari and Ryohei, whose future selves didn't go to the past, are stuck at the level they were when Tsuna and the others left, right?

Unless they do forget all they trained in the future, HIbari and Ryohei are going to suck majorly against the improved guardians.


----------



## kaz (Jan 11, 2008)

Future Hibari dying to stop the raid on the Vongola base is likely. This will make room or give a reason for the present Hibari to come to the future.

Future Ryohei will probably be fighting an opponent when the present Ryohei gets shot into the future thus switching those two out. It would suck mid fight too since they are in the Millefiore Japan HQ.

Only reason I say this is because in order for Byakuran to complete (attempt) his 7^3, he needs the Vongola Seven from the present to come to the future with their Vongola rings. So it is very likely that present Hibari and Ryohei are going to be in the Future Arc.


----------



## Dave (Jan 11, 2008)

put them in your sig guys <i0i<


----------



## Sin (Jan 11, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Future Hibari dying to stop the raid on the Vongola base is likely. This will make room or give a reason for the present Hibari to come to the future.
> 
> Future Ryohei will probably be fighting an opponent when the present Ryohei gets shot into the future thus switching those two out. It would suck mid fight too since they are in the Millefiore Japan HQ.
> 
> Only reason I say this is because in order for Byakuran to complete (attempt) his 7^3, he needs the Vongola Seven from the present to come to the future with their Vongola rings. So it is very likely that present Hibari and Ryohei are going to be in the Future Arc.


True, though I'd rather not see Hibari die, ever 

Though past Hibari coming into the future and going "I was defeated by this trash?... I'll bite them, I'll bite them all to death." Then going Hibari-GAR mode <33

Though, I hope we get to see Ryohei's powers before he leaves for the past, I was so sad when Gokudera and Yamamoto from the future didn't get to showcase  Phail.

I'm hoping for some 1-2 year timeskip after this arc too, so we can see some more grown-up Tsuna.

Though, this arc seems like it's going to be ridiculously long. Specially since all they're doing right now is fighting the Japanese force, not even the main force in Italy.

Edit: I just realized how many times I used "though" in that. Fucking win


----------



## Lenalee (Jan 11, 2008)

I caught up with this manga on New Year's Eve.

I must say, once I got into the main story, it quickly became one of my favorites. It's also refreshing to read, since my main two manga - Naruto and Bleach - haven't been doing so hot lately.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 12, 2008)

I want a badass picture of Tsuna mannnnnnnnn in Hyper Dying Will mode. There arn't any dedicated forums toward Reborn! so I can't find any .


----------



## Lenalee (Jan 12, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> I want a badass picture of Tsuna mannnnnnnnn in Hyper Dying Will mode. There arn't any dedicated forums toward Reborn! so I can't find any .




*Spoiler*: __ 











There's five there because none of them, in my opinion, are entirely badass, so putting several together makes up for it.
And they're all well-drawn.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 12, 2008)

Hinamori said:


> I caught up with this manga on New Year's Eve.
> 
> I must say, once I got into the main story, it quickly became one of my favorites. It's also refreshing to read, since my main two manga - Naruto and Bleach - haven't been doing so hot lately.



glad 2 see more ppl reading and loving the sig lol


----------



## Sin (Jan 12, 2008)

Manga-readers, should I watch the anime?

I watched Ep 1, and the green gun + reborn's voice = 

Plus the animation looks shaggy. Though I've seen some gifs with amazing animation.

Should I just watch from the start of the Rokudou Arc? (please say yes so I can skip all those half-filler things like the snow fight )


----------



## Xell (Jan 12, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> by the way why does a timeskip suck?



I like the characters as they are. If there were a timeskip, there'd most likely be a huge change in character.

e.g. Tsuna being more reliable. I prefer him being a pussy when not in dying will, and then him coming through when he puts his mind to it.



Sin said:


> Manga-readers, should I watch the anime?
> 
> I watched Ep 1, and the green gun + reborn's voice =
> 
> ...



The animation is almost on Studio Pierrot levels sadly. And I disliked Reborn's voice as well. Just watch straight from the Rokudou arc.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 12, 2008)

Xell said:


> I like the characters as they are. If there were a timeskip, there'd most likely be a huge change in character.
> 
> e.g. Tsuna being more reliable. I prefer him being a pussy when not in dying will, and then him coming through when he puts his mind to it.



OH COME ON! whatever...

@Sin
I personally hated the anime... So what the Manga has 7 volumes or whatever of random stories.... still loved it a lot more than any second of the anime....


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 12, 2008)

[a.f.k.] Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei and Preface relevant FC


----------



## Sin (Jan 12, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> OH COME ON! whatever...
> 
> @Sin
> I personally hated the anime... So what the Manga has 7 volumes or whatever of random stories.... still loved it a lot more than any second of the anime....


Lol. It took me a long time to get over the hump of the "manga fillers" but at 60, I finished it in like 2 days. It's an amazing manga, but the little random stories were hard to get through, at least, for me.

So, what do you guys think, how many arcs does this have left? I'm guessing after this one, 1-2 more, and then it'll be over.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 12, 2008)

I thinnk 1 or 2 arcs as well, I wonder if Mukuro really does has Tsuna as his target also I really REALLY REALLY! wana see Reborn fight!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 12, 2008)

Sin said:


> Manga-readers, should I watch the anime?
> 
> I watched Ep 1, and the green gun + reborn's voice =
> 
> ...



And i would if i was you i prefer the anime to the manga love Reborn, Lambo, I Pin and Colenellos voice! Kura!


----------



## Sin (Jan 12, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I thinnk 1 or 2 arcs as well, I wonder if Mukuro really does has Tsuna as his target also I really REALLY REALLY! wana see Reborn fight!



If we do get an arc after this one, the possibility of an Arcoballeno arc seems pretty high.

It's about time we see all of those guys at 100%

In theory, this manga could have a ton of arcs, considering how many mafia families there are.

Also, what do you mean by the anime, should I just start in the Rokudou Arc?


----------



## Xell (Jan 12, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> OH COME ON! whatever...



Why are you disagreeing? It's called a fucking opinion.


----------



## Majeh (Jan 12, 2008)

Xell said:


> I like the characters as they are. If there were a timeskip, there'd most likely be a huge change in character.
> 
> *e.g. Tsuna being more reliable. I prefer him being a pussy when not in dying will, and then him coming through when he puts his mind to it.
> *
> ...



i actually want to c Tsuna when hes older. He would probly badass and could protect every1 with ease.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 12, 2008)

Sin said:


> If we do get an arc after this one, the possibility of an Arcoballeno arc seems pretty high.
> 
> It's about time we see all of those guys at 100%
> 
> ...



Start from the start ^^ hey sure it starts off abit slow but u really get a view of the high school life etc well i enjoyed it cos every1 was shit scared/worshipped Hibari lol


----------



## Sin (Jan 12, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Start from the start ^^ hey sure it starts off abit slow but u really get a view of the high school life etc well i enjoyed it cos every1 was shit scared/worshipped Hibari lol


I went with Option C. Watch selected scenes from the story that I've always wanted to see animated 

Such as, Basil vs. Squallo, Yamamoto vs. Squallo, and Xaxus vs. Tsuna <3


----------



## spaZ (Jan 12, 2008)

It would be funny if Reborn turned out to be the first Vongola, it would be possible to since the Arcoballeno don't age I think.


----------



## Sin (Jan 12, 2008)

spaZ said:


> It would be funny if Reborn turned out to be the first Vongola, it would be possible to since the Arcoballeno don't age I think.


They need to tell us exactly what the curse of the Arbolleno is already -_- Also, they need to finally confirm exactly what the 9th is to Tsuna.

Though, from that "shadow" we saw of reborn when he was going up against Yamamoto in the future, it didn't exactly seem like the Godfather. I, for one, hope he isn't, it'd be a little corny IMO.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 12, 2008)

Sin said:


> Though, this arc seems like it's going to be ridiculously long. Specially since all they're doing right now is fighting the Japanese force, not even the main force in Italy.



Of course this arc is gonna be long, it features a god name Byakuran


----------



## spaZ (Jan 12, 2008)

Pfft he is no god plus hes going to get his ass handed to him by Tsuna.


----------



## Sin (Jan 13, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Pfft he is no god plus hes going to get his ass handed to him by Tsuna.


He did own Rokudou though, gotta give him props.

But Hyper Mode + New Gloves > Your Gods.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 13, 2008)

he owned mukuro with just flashing his sky ring, we have no idea what his techs are nor his weapon..

I don't know what makes people so sure that tsuna will beat Byakuran the first go around, there is always a possibility that Byakuran will complete the 7^3 before he is defeated


----------



## Sin (Jan 13, 2008)

Shinji said:


> he owned mukuro with just flashing his sky ring, we have no idea what his techs are nor his weapon..
> 
> I don't know what makes people so sure that tsuna will beat Byakuran the first go around, there is always a possibility that Byakuran will complete the 7^3 before he is defeated


The usual main-character plot shield thing. Not to mention, the story can't possibly continue in some alternate future where everyone is dead, so Byakuran has to go down somehow, and it's likely Tsuna will be that "how".


----------



## Kittan (Jan 13, 2008)

OH MY GOD I AM HUNGRY FOR A NEW CHAP.
Why did they have a break.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 13, 2008)

Doesn't mean Byakuran is going down on the first go it is gonna take awhile, who is to say that Byakuran is not gonna go to the past with Shou's time machine? There is nothing that prevents that, since Shou has been protecting that invention with his life, and researching for years. There is nothing preventing Amano from switching the gameplans, and having the future villains go to the past, which was first planned by Byakuran. But this is all depending if Tsuna and co go back to the past some how 

Byakuran isn't Xanxus, he isn't all RAWR, he is the tactical fighter.

Naraku is still fighting Inuyasha to this day btw!

Byakuran is the first true villain in Reborn.


----------



## Sin (Jan 13, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Doesn't mean Byakuran is going down on the first go it is gonna take awhile, who is to say that Byakuran is not gonna go to the past with Shou's time machine? There is nothing that prevents that, since Shou has been protecting that invention with his life, and researching for years. There is nothing preventing Amano from switching the gameplans, and having the future villains go to the past, which was first planned by Byakuran. But this is all depending if Tsuna and co go back to the past some how
> 
> Byakuran isn't Xanxus, he isn't all RAWR, he is the tactical fighter.
> 
> ...


Doesn't change his fate though. You can speculate about his survival methods until the end of the manga, but it doesn't change the fact that he's a villain in a shounen manga. He was doomed before he ever got a shot. Not to mention, he's an alternate reality villain, he's as good as a walking corpse.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 13, 2008)

Shinji said:


> he owned mukuro with just flashing his sky ring, we have no idea what his techs are nor his weapon..
> 
> I don't know what makes people so sure that tsuna will beat Byakuran the first go around, there is always a possibility that Byakuran will complete the 7^3 before he is defeated



I agree Byakuran may win the 1st time round but we all know hes going down in the end, i guess he is a pretty cool and funny bad guy.


----------



## Majeh (Jan 13, 2008)

spaZ said:


> It would be funny if Reborn turned out to be the first Vongola, it would be possible to since the Arcoballeno don't age I think.



he didnt know what the true zero point breakthrough looked like so i dont think reborn could be him =\


----------



## Dave (Jan 13, 2008)

so 176 is the latest chap out?


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 13, 2008)

Dave said:


> so 176 is the latest chap out?



indeed



> Doesn't change his fate though. You can speculate about his survival methods until the end of the manga, but it doesn't change the fact that he's a villain in a shounen manga. He was doomed before he ever got a shot. Not to mention, he's an alternate reality villain, he's as good as a walking corpse.



Byakuran is still a way better villain than most of the shonen villains we've seen for the past year and half (not counting one piece)

IMO what we need to see and might as well see since the start of this arc are more powerful guardians, I wasn't impressed with what most of them did during the varia arc, especially hayato, I get that he was suppose to learn something from the doctor however it was pretty half-assed of him to give up his match like that. don't get me started with lambo, I'm still recovering from the his failure.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 13, 2008)

P.I.G said:


> IMO what we need to see and might as well see since the start of this arc are more powerful guardians, I wasn't impressed with what most of them did during the varia arc, especially hayato, I get that he was suppose to learn something from the doctor however it was pretty half-assed of him to give up his match like that. don't get me started with lambo, I'm still recovering from the his failure.



Lambos only 5 he cant do much atm but 25 Lambo oh my how cool is he.


----------



## Sin (Jan 13, 2008)

P.I.G said:


> indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goku won the fight, but he was plotfucked into giving up the event.

He did win the overall fight though, proving how much his intellect and battle instinct had grown. He just HAD to lose in order for it to end up 3-3.

Lambo is 5, not much can be expected, though, if he learns to time the 10 year bazooka double better, he could become a powerhouse.


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> Goku won the fight, but he was plotfucked into giving up the event.
> 
> He did win the overall fight though, proving how much his intellect and battle instinct had grown. He just HAD to lose in order for it to end up 3-3.
> 
> Lambo is 5, not much can be expected, though, if he learns to time the 10 year bazooka double better, he could become a powerhouse.



I suppose Lambo can ride off the hook since he's a mere child.

gokudera always seems to be robbed of his potential for odd reasons. remember when he became a baby?

XD


----------



## Sin (Jan 13, 2008)

P.I.G said:


> I suppose Lambo can ride off the hook since he's a mere child.
> 
> gokudera always seems to be robbed of his potential for odd reasons. remember when he became a baby?
> 
> XD


I know  Goku keeps getting plotfucked. He'll get his chance though, I hope.

Aside from that though, all the guardians (sans Lambo) did improve greatly, in both the Varia and Future Arcs. Goku not only learned some new techniques, but he's also understanding things better (valueing his life in the Varia Arc, teamwork in the Future Arc).

And the other's chances are pretty obvious too. Specially Yamamoto.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 13, 2008)

Goku will fight Shou hopefully


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> I know  Goku keeps getting plotfucked. He'll get his chance though, I hope.
> 
> Aside from that though, all the guardians (sans Lambo) did improve greatly, in both the Varia and Future Arcs. Goku not only learned some new techniques, but he's also understanding things better (valueing his life in the Varia Arc, teamwork in the Future Arc).
> 
> And the other's chances are pretty obvious too. Specially Yamamoto.



you know Ironically, Yamatoto wins his fights with a zing. he fucked up Ken during the Murkuro arc. and squallio ended up as fish bait after he fought'em XD 

it really seems like it's only Gokudera, XD

I wonder if it's just for humor, if so this shit ain't funny no more


----------



## Sin (Jan 13, 2008)

P.I.G said:


> you know Ironically, Yamatoto wins his fights with a zing. he fucked up Ken during the Murkuro arc. and squallio ended up as fish bait after he fought'em XD
> 
> it really seems like it's only Gokudera, XD
> 
> I wonder if it's just for humor, if so this shit ain't funny no more


It is just Goku. Because, overall, he's was the least mature out of all of them, besides Tsuna (main character shield). So, for Goku, his fights are not just win-and-leave, rather, he learns to grow up in every fight he has.


----------



## tgre (Jan 13, 2008)

Its actually that Gokudera gets plotfucked as you said... but its always either when he's not prepared (his first fight against yoyo boy) or he gets plotfucked with his worst possible match-up (Belphegor). 

If it comes down to an aerial assault, fire power, mid-range projectile fights... he hands Belphegor's ass on a silver plate.

Storm Guardian ftw.


----------



## Sin (Jan 13, 2008)

tiGer said:


> Its actually that Gokudera gets plotfucked as you said... but its always either when he's not prepared (his first fight against yoyo boy) or he gets plotfucked with his worst possible match-up (Belphegor).
> 
> If it comes down to an aerial assault, fire power, mid-range projectile fights... he hands Belphegor's ass on a silver plate.
> 
> Storm Guardian ftw.


Clearly


----------



## tgre (Jan 13, 2008)

However, Varia... against the right people and without plotfucks are pretty shit strong.

For Squalo can hand Tsuna's ass on a plate if it was a straight up speed match. Xanxus should have blown Tsuna's face off at the beginning if he had not gone all out only at the very end.


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 13, 2008)

tiGer said:


> However, Varia... against the right people and without plotfucks are pretty shit strong.
> 
> For Squalo can hand Tsuna's ass on a plate if it was a straight up speed match. Xanxus should have blown Tsuna's face off at the beginning if he had not gone all out only at the very end.



Xanxus vs tsuna came out right. Tsuna eventually pulled out first edition zero point breakthrough, nothing to argue about there. however if anyone got plotfucked hard during the varia arc it would have to have been Lussuria who basically lost hope since his metal necap was shot 

or mammon who was fucked just because mukuro rokudo, who defies the laws of physics for shits and giggles.


----------



## tgre (Jan 13, 2008)

If Xanxus pulled out his guns at the start instead of wasting time with his flame... and performed his ultimate move then and there.

Tsuna wouldn't even have a face to cry with. Tsuna simply progressed throughout the fight... basically every fight he has, he constantly improves.

However if a sudden burst of GARFIREPOWER suddenly hit him in his face at a level that he cannot reach yet... then he aint gnna do shit.


----------



## Sin (Jan 13, 2008)

Tsuna post-Xanxus fight could very well own Squalo. Squalo can't do shit if his legs get frozen by First Edition. Tsuna can just fly until he can find an opening to use first edition, use it, and Squalo is owned.

Though yeah, Tsuna pre-Xanxus would get raped.


----------



## tgre (Jan 13, 2008)

Even though Goku had a moral win over Belphegor... it should have been an official win 

Its always him that gets plotfucked


----------



## Sin (Jan 13, 2008)

tiGer said:


> Even though Goku had a moral win over Belphegor... it should have been an official win
> 
> Its always him that gets plotfucked


Cause he's the coolest. The manga is afraid of him.


----------



## tgre (Jan 13, 2008)

Him and his fucking bombs


----------



## spaZ (Jan 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> Tsuna post-Xanxus fight could very well own Squalo. Squalo can't do shit if his legs get frozen by First Edition. Tsuna can just fly until he can find an opening to use first edition, use it, and Squalo is owned.
> 
> Though yeah, Tsuna pre-Xanxus would get raped.



Except zero point break through wouldn't work on Squalo since hes not using the dying will flame or any type of flames.


----------



## tgre (Jan 14, 2008)

He'd still be a better blitz against Squalo. Not to mention his backfire would be a fucking train-wreck if it hit Squalo.


----------



## Sin (Jan 14, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Except zero point break through wouldn't work on Squalo since hes not using the dying will flame or any type of flames.


Doesn't it just allow Tsuna to use the negative state of the dying will flame, the dying will frost, if you will? Sure, it was a technique created to seal the dying will flame, but it's not JUST effective against the dying will flame. Specially since Tsuna used it to freeze Xanxus' entire body, not just his flame-source.

Not to mention, the X-Gloves were steaming cold when Tsuna used the technique. Zero Point Breakthrough allows him to use Dying Will Frost, the opposite of the Dying Will Flame, so I don't see why that wouldn't be effective against other opponents.

Not even going through the whole "others also have a dying will flame, it's not unique to vongolas" thing.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 14, 2008)

It turns his opponents dying will into the frozen state if they don't have the flame than it doesn't work.


----------



## Sin (Jan 14, 2008)

spaZ said:


> It turns his opponents dying will into the frozen state if they don't have the flame than it doesn't work.


Everyone has a dying flame, it just depends on whether or not they use it or not. Remember, Reborn shot Kyoko and she had a dying flame. It's not something that is unique to just those like Xanxus and Tsuna, the Future Arc is more than proof of this. Zero Point Breakthrough essentially brings their opponent to the minus state, whether they're in the Plus, or the Normal state shouldn't matter. If not, Tsuna should have only been able to freeze the parts that Xanxus had ignited with his own flame.

Unless it outright states that it won't work unless the user is releasing flames, I don't see why it shouldn't.


----------



## tgre (Jan 14, 2008)

That post should clear things up


----------



## Dave (Jan 14, 2008)

your right  i now know the ending to reborn


----------



## Sin (Jan 14, 2008)

Dave said:


> your right  i now know the ending to reborn


You're welcome


----------



## tgre (Jan 14, 2008)

Dave said:


> your right  i now know the ending to reborn



Get upto date Dave


----------



## Dave (Jan 14, 2008)

im all uptodate
and i want 177


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jan 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> Everyone has a dying flame, it just depends on whether or not they use it or not. Remember, Reborn shot Kyoko and she had a dying flame. It's not something that is unique to just those like Xanxus and Tsuna, the Future Arc is more than proof of this. Zero Point Breakthrough essentially brings their opponent to the minus state, whether they're in the Plus, or the Normal state shouldn't matter. If not, Tsuna should have only been able to freeze the parts that Xanxus had ignited with his own flame.
> 
> Unless it outright states that it won't work unless the user is releasing flames, I don't see why it shouldn't.



Kind of a moot point though because at this time if someone isn't fighting Tsuna with dying will flames they're probably about to get a beat down anyway regardless if he uses it or not, which he probably wouldn't


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> Everyone has a dying flame, it just depends on whether or not they use it or not. Remember, Reborn shot Kyoko and she had a dying flame. It's not something that is unique to just those like Xanxus and Tsuna, the Future Arc is more than proof of this. Zero Point Breakthrough essentially brings their opponent to the minus state, whether they're in the Plus, or the Normal state shouldn't matter. If not, Tsuna should have only been able to freeze the parts that Xanxus had ignited with his own flame.
> 
> Unless it outright states that it won't work unless the user is releasing flames, I don't see why it shouldn't.



Are you sure everyone has a dying will flame cos didnt Xanxus mother see the flame and automatically assume he was the 9ths son? Or something like that.


----------



## Sin (Jan 14, 2008)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Kind of a moot point though because at this time if someone isn't fighting Tsuna with dying will flames they're probably about to get a beat down anyway regardless if he uses it or not, which he probably wouldn't


Well, we were talking Squalo vs. Tsuna, or someone like Hibari/Goku vs. Tsuna, they'd still have a shot.

@Hibari: The future arc pretty much confirms that everyone has some type of dyin will flame, though they may not actually use it in battle.

Humans are usually in the "0 State"
While Tsuna and Xanxus go into the "+ State" to use their powers.

However, Dyin Will Frost essentially brings the opponent to the "- State" regardless what state they start out from.


----------



## kaz (Jan 14, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Are you sure everyone has a dying will flame cos didnt Xanxus mother see the flame and automatically assume he was the 9ths son? Or something like that.



That's probably due to him having an orange flame, which is the flame of the Sky, which I guess is rare to have.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 14, 2008)

P.I.G said:


> indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you serious?  Now this is what I call overhyping a character.    Is this based on you reading the raws or current chapter because I've seen nothing that makes him so powerful, though he did pwn Mukuro.  We really don't know his true abilities.


----------



## Lenalee (Jan 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> They need to tell us exactly what the curse of the Arbolleno is already -_- Also, they need to finally confirm exactly what the 9th is to Tsuna.



I'm just assuming it keeps them from aging.

Reborn showed Yamamoto his 'true self's' shadow, and that was the shadow of someone much older. Likewise, it's implied that Colonnello was an adult before becoming an Arcobaleno.


----------



## tgre (Jan 14, 2008)

And in turn... the Acrobelano were wiped out by a fucking disease of sorts 

Im going to have a guess that at the very end of this series (NOT FOR A LONG TIME), Reborn shows his 10 year self


----------



## Sin (Jan 14, 2008)

tiGer said:


> And in turn... the Acrobelano were wiped out by a fucking disease of sorts
> 
> Im going to have a guess that at the very end of this series (NOT FOR A LONG TIME), Reborn shows his 10 year self


Reborn is really like... in the hundreds in age.

@Hibari: I meant overall, like, how you get it, and such.


----------



## Dave (Jan 14, 2008)

so reborn got his powers when he was a fetus?


----------



## Sin (Jan 14, 2008)

Dave said:


> so reborn got his powers when he was a fetus?


I'm guessing it has to do with the curse of the Arcoballeno, "before I was born" meaning before he became an Arcoballeno.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 14, 2008)

I am pretty sure the Acroballeno were adults or older before they got turned into babys and such. Though its still confusing with La Mirch since she aged though it could be because her powers were weaker than the others or something but who knows we haven't seen any other Acroballeno's besides her from the future.


----------



## tgre (Jan 14, 2008)

No, she was younger than Collonello and Reborn, Collonello is dead in the future.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah I know all that but the question is why has she aged? They were probably turned into Acroballeno a couple of years while before they were introduced into the manga so they should of looked older if they could age.


----------



## tgre (Jan 14, 2008)

We still don;t know... there is a disease in the future that kills them and that could also trigger some growth mechanism fuck up


----------



## kaz (Jan 14, 2008)

She probably started to "age" or revert to the age before turning into a baby because she was separated by force from her Pacifier.


----------



## Lenalee (Jan 14, 2008)

Her growth may have become more rapid because she'd had the curse before. Or maybe that was just at first.

I'd like to see a proper flashback of her time with Colonnello. It might give us more insight on how things work with getting into the Arcobaleno, and, to be honest, I really want to see how those two interacted.


----------



## tgre (Jan 14, 2008)

Maybe their pacifiers act as barrier against such things... after its been removed, they get all fucked up.


----------



## Sin (Jan 14, 2008)

tiGer said:


> Maybe their pacifiers act as barrier against such things... after its been removed, they get all fucked up.


I'd probably go along with this idea, the pacifier seems to be the key behind the curse. If any Arcoballeno were to be forcefully removed from their pacifier, it'd cause something like, the adverse effects of the curse. It seems to emit some type of radiation that would negate the current radiation in the future (the one that fucks em up)


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 14, 2008)

All i have 2 say is after future arc we better see Colonello and Reborn fight!


----------



## tgre (Jan 15, 2008)

Collonello is dead in the future.


----------



## Dave (Jan 15, 2008)

we need more 20 year lambo


----------



## spaZ (Jan 15, 2008)

tiGer said:


> Collonello is dead in the future.



He said after the future arc..


----------



## tgre (Jan 15, 2008)

spaZ said:


> He said after the future arc..



I either read it wrong... or it was an edit.

I'd like to also know how the 10-year bazooka works... do they simply replace the current form to the 10 year form? Because it looks to be that whenever Lambo uses it on himself... the 15yo form is in the middle of doing something 10 years from now. Where does the current Lambo travel then?


----------



## Lenalee (Jan 15, 2008)

tiGer said:


> I'd like to also know how the 10-year bazooka works... do they simply replace the current form to the 10 year form? Because it looks to be that whenever Lambo uses it on himself... the 15yo form is in the middle of doing something 10 years from now. Where does the current Lambo travel then?



For five minutes, it switches the places of the person who it is fired at.

15-year-old Lambo is pulled away from what he's doing in the future to whatever's going on in the present, and I think it's safe to assume that, because of what we saw in the Future Arc, that 5-year-old self, is, in return, pulled to the future.
As we've seen, in the case of someone who's dead in the future, they're not able to return.


----------



## tgre (Jan 15, 2008)

Shouldn't Gokudera have switched back then? Tsuna was dead, so he didn't return... but Gokudera and Yamamoto 

I smell fishiness


----------



## Lenalee (Jan 15, 2008)

tiGer said:


> Shouldn't Gokudera have switched back then? Tsuna was dead, so he didn't return... but Gokudera and Yamamoto
> 
> I smell fishiness



I think, additionally, there was a malfunction with the bazooka. I swear it was mentioned at some time, but I don't remember when.


----------



## tgre (Jan 15, 2008)

I think I remember something about the Bazooka needing to be fixed as well 

Damn Bovino family


----------



## spaZ (Jan 15, 2008)

they didn't even go 10 years into the future i think it was 9 years and 10 months.


----------



## Sin (Jan 15, 2008)

They probably just went to the past, but since the future is much more interesting, they're not putting focus on them.

Not to mention, the future versions are kind of paranoid, so they're probably in hiding to prevent anyone seeing them.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 16, 2008)

Sin said:


> They probably just went to the past, but since the future is much more interesting, they're not putting focus on them.
> 
> Not to mention, the future versions are kind of paranoid, so they're probably in hiding to prevent anyone seeing them.



I wonder if we will see any of the adult versions in the present time would be kinda cool. Like 1 chapter on what ever they are doing lol.


----------



## Dave (Jan 16, 2008)

Bovino family is the best


----------



## tgre (Jan 16, 2008)

We all know that Lambo is your favorite Dave 

But Hayato roxorz my joxorz


----------



## Lenalee (Jan 16, 2008)

My favorite character is Gokudera. 

Chrome and Lal Mirch are tied for my favorite female.



Hibari Kyoya said:


> I wonder if we will see any of the adult versions in the present time would be kinda cool. Like 1 chapter on what ever they are doing lol.



I think that, if they're not doing anything too serious in the present world, it'd be fun to see some sort of cover series focusing on them. Maybe show how they're reacting to everything...


----------



## spaZ (Jan 16, 2008)

Tsuna beats them all.


----------



## Dave (Jan 16, 2008)

tsuna can beat 20y lambo? i think not


----------



## Majeh (Jan 16, 2008)

Dave said:


> tsuna can beat 20y lambo? i think not



20yr old lambo only looked mighty powerful because the opponent he was facing was at a huge disadvantage because 20yr lambo is practically immune to electricity. Tsuna would easily win in a fight between them 2


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 16, 2008)

Lambo Is fucking awesome.... shut up infidels!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 16, 2008)

25year old lambo > 15 year old tsuna.

Guys guess who my favourite is


----------



## Dave (Jan 16, 2008)

The guy in our sets?


----------



## kaz (Jan 16, 2008)

I would think 20 yr Lambo would be stronger than Tsuna. But with Tsuna gaining Version V.R. and with more experience with his different techniques, he will obviously be the strongest in Vongola, regardless of what time period you come from.


----------



## Dave (Jan 16, 2008)

you never know, 20 year lambo dint even have enough time to go all out


----------



## kaz (Jan 16, 2008)

Dave said:


> you never know, 20 year lambo dint even have enough time to go all out



Well true. That and he probably doesn't have his Thunder Ring due to the Vongola falling apart after Tsuna died.


----------



## Dave (Jan 16, 2008)

but the 20 year tsuna would be stronger then the 20 year lambo


----------



## Sin (Jan 16, 2008)

5 year old Lambo is still my favorite 

With 25 year old following. 15 is fail.


----------



## Dave (Jan 16, 2008)

how is 15 fail?


----------



## Majeh (Jan 16, 2008)

Dave said:


> how is 15 fail?



he crys at just about everything that happens...lol


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 17, 2008)

15's not fail, he's cool lol

although he does cry at... ye almost anything


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 17, 2008)

15 is cool but he sucks


----------



## Novalis (Jan 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Target 177_


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 17, 2008)

15 is a ladies man.  He doesn't care about what's going on.  How he came back as a fighter, who knows.

Thanks for the pics, Gus.  Kyoko actually looks cute in that pic.


----------



## Novalis (Jan 17, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> Thanks for the pics, Gus.  *Kyoko* actually looks cute in that pic.



No problem!! 

*cough... new character...cough*


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 17, 2008)

lol mind went blank for a second.  What's the name of the girl Tsuna is obsessed with?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 17, 2008)

Blah, I'm tired of new characters. BRING BACK OLD ONES!


----------



## Novalis (Jan 17, 2008)

SIN said:
			
		

> lol mind went blank for a second. What's the name of the girl Tsuna is obsessed with?


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 17, 2008)

lol got you.  I'm still sleepy so forgive me.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 17, 2008)

She has stars in her eyes, wtf.


----------



## kaz (Jan 17, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> She has stars in her eyes, wtf.



Can we even say that's a she?


----------



## Novalis (Jan 17, 2008)

I've got an idea.  

Maybe... 
... do you notice anything? XD


----------



## spaZ (Jan 17, 2008)

I really hope they don't just keep running into enemy's along the way.


----------



## Vodrake (Jan 17, 2008)

I wasn't expecting Tsuna would pull his new secret weapon out so early in the invasion, though he would try and save it till they got to Shou or something. Still looks kickass though (especially now as it doesnt seem to leave a Tsuna shaped crater in the wall when he uses it).


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 17, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Can we even say that's a she?



depends on whos asking i guess... at least she? looks female?


----------



## Majeh (Jan 17, 2008)

Vodrake said:


> *I wasn't expecting Tsuna would pull his new secret weapon out so early in the invasion*, though he would try and save it till they got to Shou or something. Still looks kickass though (especially now as it doesnt seem to leave a Tsuna shaped crater in the wall when he uses it).



but is it really his new technique..? i dont think it is but im probly wrong. I know it looks similar to what he was trying to do against hibari but i dont think its the new technique.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 17, 2008)

He doesn't have  his x-glove on his right hand in that scan...


----------



## Majeh (Jan 17, 2008)

spaZ said:


> He doesn't have  his x-glove on his right hand in that scan...



ya thats weird...can he ever go back to just the x-gloves when he wearing the ring on his finger cause i mean idk how that ring would fit under the x gloves if he wasnt using VVR gloves.


----------



## Sin (Jan 17, 2008)

Spoilers 

Thanks <3


----------



## Novalis (Jan 18, 2008)

Majeh said:


> but is it really his new technique..?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm pretty damn sure that it is his new technique!!

Btw. his new technique is called "X-Burner".


----------



## Albi_Kai (Jan 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Amazing ! no Gloves !_ I haven't notice yet._
The Vongola's rings are so powerful. :amazed


----------



## Sin (Jan 18, 2008)

Can I get sum scans?


----------



## Novalis (Jan 19, 2008)

*RAW:*

*||Reborn #177||*

Enjoy!!


----------



## Albi_Kai (Jan 19, 2008)

my hero !! Thanks you !

_*go look at the pictures*_


----------



## Keiryu (Jan 19, 2008)

WOW!! 



The INTERNET CAN'T DISPLAY THE PAGE!! NOOO!!


----------



## Novalis (Jan 19, 2008)

*LINK #2 * XD 

*|Target 177| MEDIAFIRE*


----------



## Keiryu (Jan 19, 2008)

Thankies!!


----------



## spaZ (Jan 20, 2008)

Chapters out. 

Link removed


----------



## Dave (Jan 20, 2008)

holy shit new character?


----------



## Albi_Kai (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the link !
Is Binktopia's third translation (If I don't make mistake).
I hope this team is going to assume Reborn a loooong time.
(Translation aren't regularly do by the same team at this time. It's not easy to find chapters ... And for people like me who don't always understand what English people mean, it's better to have one sort of translation !)


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 20, 2008)

Tsuna owns!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 20, 2008)

Tsuna impressed the crap out of me. A Truly badass chapter for him.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 20, 2008)

Hmm he did have both of his gloves on but this time the ring was on the outside and not under his gloves.


----------



## Dave (Jan 20, 2008)

tsuna is a badass type of guy


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 20, 2008)

reborn fucking rocks

I just started (ch 30) but im already hooked


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2008)

Tsuna had no problem taking on that enemy. I'm glad t see the training is paying off. And I agree with him in regard to his fight. If he can't take on that level of enemy then what chance does he have against the top brass of the Millefiore family?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 20, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Tsuna had no problem taking on that enemy. I'm glad t see the training is paying off. And I agree with him in regard to his fight. If he can't take on that level of enemy then what chance does he have against the top brass of the Millefiore family?



Indeed the upper tier do look incredibly strong.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2008)

^Yep, Tsuna and Co. will have their hands full very soon, so why not show-off their abilities against lesser opponents right now


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 20, 2008)

I cant wait 2 see the true power of the Vongola rings either


----------



## Majeh (Jan 20, 2008)

i just feel like Tsuna shouldnt have had to use that move so quick. That guy was weak he shouldve just raped him quick and saved his attack for the upper tier opponents.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jan 20, 2008)

I think he just wanted to test his new attack on that guy to see how much damage it would do, because it seems like he hasn't used it on a enemy yet seeing how he's been training alone since he decided to come up with the attack.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 20, 2008)

Well know its obvious hes going to make up a new version of the attack or a new attack while hes fighting against them, since most characters don't show there triumph card first.


----------



## kaz (Jan 20, 2008)

X BURNER seemed too generic to be one of Tsuna's better moves.  So using it here really doesn't make it a big deal.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jan 20, 2008)

One of my favorite things to see is a wimp that turns into a badass. This is why I like this manga and why I really loved this chapter.


----------



## naledge87 (Jan 20, 2008)

What is the latest chapter?

Is it still 176?


----------



## KaiserPhoenix (Jan 20, 2008)

naledge87 said:


> What is the latest chapter?
> 
> Is it still 176?



it's at 177


----------



## Sin (Jan 21, 2008)

Now, did this guy die, or is he just "badly defeated" like pretty much every other villain.

I don't think we've ever had a full-death in KHR (Rokudo still lives on SOMEHOW after Byakuran defeated him, so he doesn't count either; and neither do the guys in the future who were already dead when the arc started )


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 21, 2008)

Sin said:


> Now, did this guy die, or is he just "badly defeated" like pretty much every other villain.
> 
> I don't think we've ever had a full-death in KHR (Rokudo still lives on SOMEHOW after Byakuran defeated him, so he doesn't count either; and neither do the guys in the future who were already dead when the arc started )



Most defiantly badly beaten.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jan 21, 2008)

OMGOMG. I finally caught up && I really wanna see Reborn's adult form!!  I hope they reveal it to us readers soon, I'M DYING TO SEE IT!


----------



## Albi_Kai (Jan 21, 2008)

Very impressive Tsuna's new technique : X Burner 
But, I'm sure it's not his better technique yet.
I think He could control his beam to give in more power.


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm beginning to dislike tsuna more and more when he's in hyper intuition. he basically blew off lal march and sasagawa so he could show of his new attack. sure he has alot to prove considering he actually wants to destroy the lineage of the vongolia, but he's too cheeky in this form...much like gohan when he first achieved super saiyan 2.

as for his new attack Tsuna might have more powerful version of his X-burner...I'm impressed with his fighting abblity and all but there doesn't seem to be any real reason for him to walk into the millfore base with a bag of new tricks, especially since santa just gave him a fresh pair of gloves to play with.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 22, 2008)

How is using his attack destroying the linage of vongola?


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 22, 2008)

spaZ said:


> How is using his attack destroying the linage of vongola?



never said that.



> sure he has alot to prove considering he actually wants to destroy the lineage of the vongolia, but he's too cheeky in this form



I was saying that Tsuna is sorta going in over his head with wanting to take out vongolia by himself to protect his friends. 

being the leader of a major crime organization be serious business.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Wtf there not taking out vongola there taking out millfiere and thats the only way for them to get home is to take them out..


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 23, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Wtf there not taking out vongola there taking out millfiere and thats the only way for them to get home is to take them out..



*sigh*

*Spoiler*: __ 



























allow me to say this again clearly.

I didn't say his X-burner his gonna kill his lineage. I never said that Tsuna is currently fighting them. I've simply stated he's going off the deep end as far proving his resolve to save his nakama from anything. 

all I said was that his resolution to fight against the vongolia trade to inheritance was atad much.

nothing to neg me over....just a miss understanding on your part.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 23, 2008)

That was so long ago and he only said that to inherit those memory's and mistakes but he didn't the 9th and 1st still gave him the power without inheriting all of that.


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 23, 2008)

spaZ said:


> That was so long ago and he only said that to inherit those memory's and mistakes but he didn't the 9th and 1st still gave him the power without inheriting all of that.



yes because his resolution was accepted by the first, no questions asked. Tsuna got the deal to be the boss with his resolution.

what I've been trying to explain all nite was that I believe tsuna's stressing his resolution too much.


----------



## Lusankya (Jan 23, 2008)

Just a rant. I want to see reborn get serious in a real fight.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 23, 2008)

100 pages woot woot i hope KHR makes manga of the month hint hint kira


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 23, 2008)

Me wants an Baby Arc after this one.


----------



## Novalis (Jan 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Target 178_ 





			
				 =O said:
			
		

> 前回のツナの必殺技はまだ２割くらいの力しか出してないらしい
> 
> ツナたちの前に▲帽子が現れる
> 
> ...



Collonello was killed by 'Ginger' (that's the person in the first pic). ?_?







			
				kimi said:
			
		

> *Brief useless summary:*
> 
> Ryouhei has a Box that can heal injuries. He heals Tsuna. Tsuna says he only used about 20% of his power, and he's not even confident of releasing full power. Besides, Dendro wasn't fully-powered either. Compared to the other electricity user they encountered, Gamma. (That's the person in the second pic, btw, if you haven't figured it out.)


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF Collonello killed by a girl?! no fuckin way


----------



## Novalis (Jan 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lal vs. 'Ginger' ??


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



grr me angry i thought that the radiation killed Col maybe he was weakened by it but who ever killed Col will pay dearly! bastards!!!


----------



## Lenalee (Jan 24, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> WTF Collonello killed by a girl?! no fuckin way




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ann-chan on BleachAsylum says that apparently the person is a boy. >_>






Guschinger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Lal vs. 'Ginger' ??




*Spoiler*: __ 



I do hope so. As I became closer to catching up with the manga, I began to become more and more fond of Lal. Her getting at least one good fight would be awesome.

I'm hoping that this brings us closer to an actual flashback for Lal and Colonnello. >3


----------



## Jenna Berry (Jan 25, 2008)

Okay lol
I just caught up to this AND IT'S AWESOME I LOVE IT but I'm a noob and I don't feel like sifting through 100 pages to find out this soo...

When do the chapters usually come out?  -shot-


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 25, 2008)

Hinamori said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



its hitmans version of haku?? lol and i think lal is too weak to fight


----------



## kaz (Jan 25, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> 100 pages woot woot i hope KHR makes manga of the month hint hint kira



We already had our month, .


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah... weren't we the firsts to have?


----------



## kaz (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, the first one that won by voting. Hunter x Hunter was the first manga to have it, but the mods picked that themselves.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 25, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Yeah, the first one that won by voting. Hunter x Hunter was the first manga to have it, but the mods picked that themselves.



oh yeah forgot about that... but still we were the firsts by votees 



Jenna Berry said:


> Okay lol
> I just caught up to this AND IT'S AWESOME I LOVE IT but I'm a noob and I don't feel like sifting through 100 pages to find out this soo...
> 
> When do the chapters usually come out?  -shot-



i can't tell really... i have an idea is over the weekend, beginning of the week... not sure


----------



## Novalis (Jan 26, 2008)

*Target 179 RAW* 

Mirrors: 

*Mediafire* | *Savefile*

Gamma is hawt!!


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 26, 2008)

Need scans, haven't got a clue what's gowanin.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 26, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Yeah, the first one that won by voting. Hunter x Hunter was the first manga to have it, but the mods picked that themselves.



can't we go on MoM again??


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That melifore guy with 4 katanas looks like he will be fightin yamamato at some stage i reckon or maybe sqaulo


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 26, 2008)

Hibari said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That melifore guy with 4 katanas looks like he will be fightin yamamato at some stage i reckon or maybe sqaulo




*Spoiler*: __ 



Or maybe even a tag team


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 26, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe even a tag team




*Spoiler*: __ 



squalo doesnt need help vs a melifore


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 26, 2008)

that he dont lol... superbi the swordmaster kicks ass


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Xanxus will kill everyone anyways when he comes.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 26, 2008)

Hibari said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> squalo doesnt need help vs a melifore




*Spoiler*: __ 



He has 4 swords  Two to attack Yama and 2 for Squalo.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 26, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Xanxus will kill everyone anyways when he comes.



What i could see is Tsuna fighting Byukuran and getting beat, but just when Tsuna is about to die Xanxus comes and saves him


----------



## Brooke (Jan 26, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> What i could see is Tsuna fighting Byukuran and getting beat, but just when Tsuna is about to die Xanxus comes and saves him



Tsuna and Xanxus vs Byukuran would be awesome.


----------



## Novalis (Jan 26, 2008)

I love Amano's way of drawing male characters!!  

Btw. Xanxus is supa awwsum!!


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jan 26, 2008)

I miss Xanxus.  He needs to make a comeback NOAAAA!!!!


----------



## Sin (Jan 26, 2008)

D:

Need scans


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 26, 2008)

seems more likely that ryohei will be fighting ginger...lol...that sounds so american.


----------



## kaz (Jan 26, 2008)

I dunno about that. Colonnello was killed by Ginger and that was Lal's man. Sounds like revenge if you ask me.


----------



## Lenalee (Jan 26, 2008)

It seems like Lal has more of a right to, but Colonnello was Ryouhei's master, so he might feel the need to step in.

To be honest, I think I'm more curious about seeing Lal fight, though I do love Ryouhei.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 26, 2008)

Meh Lal should be the one to take that guy out since it would really be pointless for her to come with them than.


----------



## Toruk Macto (Jan 26, 2008)

Anyone here coloring Reborn manga? I really need a character colored ;_;


----------



## Brooke (Jan 27, 2008)

Ryohei needs to beat someone down come on he is uber cool.


----------



## Novalis (Jan 27, 2008)

Kalifa said:


> Anyone here coloring Reborn manga? I really need a character colored ;_;



Sorry. Not that I know of. .____. 

KHR! needs to get more popular.


----------



## bonziblueboy (Jan 27, 2008)

When Gamma first appeared, especially on the cover page of him, did anyone think Aizen Lul?


----------



## Novalis (Jan 27, 2008)

No problem. XD 


*Spoiler*: _Target 178_ 



Gamma > 'Phantom Knight' mad!!!!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 27, 2008)

Guschinger said:


> No problem. XD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Target 178_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



no fuckin way did a vice captain kill colnello.........  i wana see gamna vs this knight tho.


----------



## Novalis (Jan 27, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> no fuckin way did a vice captain kill colnello.........  i wana see gamna vs this knight tho.




*Spoiler*: _IMPORTANT MANGA SPOILER XD_ 



I really want to see a decent 'Gamma vs. ???' 'cause ...

...'Hibari vs. Gamma' = B O R I N G!!! 

GAMMA FTW!!!  

~.~.~.~.~.~

I don't like mademoiselle/ monsieur 'Bread'!! 

I'm pretty damn sure that she/ he will fight against 'Lal'.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 27, 2008)

Guschinger said:


> *Spoiler*: _IMPORTANT MANGA SPOILER XD_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



boring?! u mean just cos gmma got raped!


----------



## Novalis (Jan 27, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> boring?! u mean just cos gmma got raped!




*Spoiler*: _XD_ 



Uhm...yeah....but don't forget that Gamma's real strength has to be shown 'cause he underestimated Hibari.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 27, 2008)

why are we talkin in spoilers anyway Gamma sucks


----------



## Novalis (Jan 27, 2008)

It's his word against hers. xDDD 

But personal preference will always come into these things, there's no right or wrong. Someone's favourite film could be another's least favourite.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 27, 2008)

wut  we saw Gamma vs Hibari and Hibari didn't even use much power


----------



## Novalis (Jan 27, 2008)

> wut  we saw Gamma vs Hibari and Hibari didn't even use much power




*Spoiler*: _HEHEE_ 



Gamma is more attractive!!


----------



## Ponko (Jan 27, 2008)

Gamma sucks for hurting Gokudera. Shame. SHAMEEEE! 

Well, okay maybe he does not suck, but forever shall I be against him!


----------



## Shinji (Jan 27, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> wut  we saw Gamma vs Hibari and Hibari didn't even use much power



Hibari didn't outclass Gamma in power and skill. He just outsmarted him, because Gamma had no idea of his abilities. He didn't know his foxes could become a giant impaling device. Gamma practically impaled himself. And its a testament to how great gamma is, that he survived such a thing.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 27, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Hibari didn't outclass Gamma in power and skill. He just outsmarted him, because Gamma had no idea of his abilities. He didn't know his foxes could become a giant impaling device. Gamma practically impaled himself. And its a testament to how great gamma is, that he survived such a thing.



Hibari had no idea of Gammas abilities he just owned him


----------



## Novalis (Jan 27, 2008)

> Hibari had no idea of Gammas abilities he just owned him



I don't think so. Gamma is known for killing many of the executives of the Vongola Family. ==> I'm pretty damn sure that Hibari knew Gammas abilities.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 27, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Hibari had no idea of Gammas abilities he just owned him



Your inner fanboy is speaking, you are not credible nor logical


----------



## Brooke (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok well I am not a Hibari Fan Boy and I can say that he just outright raped Gamma,so your saying that someone who loses cause they know nothing about the enemy is great.I think it's supposed to go someone who defeats an enemy they know nothing about is great.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 27, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Your inner fanboy is speaking, you are not credible nor logical



Not fanboy just the truth, the manga shows Gamma getting owned and thats my logic 




Brooke said:


> Ok well I am not a Hibari Fan Boy and I can say that he just outright raped Gamma,so your saying that someone who loses cause they know nothing about the enemy is great.I think it's supposed to go someone who defeats an enemy they know nothing about is great.


----------



## Novalis (Jan 27, 2008)

Let's just say Hibari is awesome and Gamma doesn't suck, okey-dokey?

.________________________________.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 27, 2008)

Lets analyze the fight shall we.



Gamma gets hit once in the face by Hibari, and starts to get excited so decides to continue a long range fight because his thunder flames are being caved in by Hibari's cloud flames, when they go into close combat. 



Gamma realizes that Hibari is the type to allow some damage, to be on the offensive.



Next he decides to pull back yet has failed to realize that Hibari used his box to create a giant impaling device behind him which was created by his own foxes. If Gamma knew this he would have been able to dodge to the side rather than going up.

Gamma didn't use all the abilities he showed against Yama and Haya. He strictly took to the billards and pool stick while fighting Hibari. No part during this fight did he try to send his foxes to electrocute the shit out of Hibari. If he did that he probably would have realized they were being created into a giant impaling device.



This shows that gamma had no idea that such a box existed and was possible so he could have never possibly comprehended this was going to happen. He never seen such a thing amongst cloud users.

So this fight wasn't rape, this was clearly unknowledge by Gamma's part. With the possible time to understand the tech of hibari the outcome would be different.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 27, 2008)

Shinji said:


> So this fight wasn't rape, this was clearly unknowledge by Gamma's part. With the possible time to understand the tech of hibari the outcome would be different.



In every fights there are people who don't know each others abilities rape is rape simple as.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 27, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> In every fights there are people who don't know each others abilities rape is rape simple as.



Rape is a totally dismantling of character, like what Shinji did to Grimmjow in bleach. Gamma was fighting back throughout the point, there was no point in that ch where Hibari is clearly dominating. So its stupid to say its rape. 

I think you like to overhype Hibari to the point its disgusting, he is a good character and all.

But who has he beat?

The only strong person is Gamma..


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 27, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Rape is a totally dismantling of character, like what Shinji did to Grimmjow in bleach. Gamma was fighting back throughout the point, there was no point in that ch where Hibari is clearly dominating. So its stupid to say its rape.
> 
> I think you like to overhype Hibari to the point its disgusting, he is a good character and all.
> 
> ...



Hes not overhyped hes the strongest Guardian, his potiental is limitless. He can move when hes restrained by a posion enough to knock out an elephant need i say more


----------



## spaZ (Jan 27, 2008)

He still raped gamma and didn't even look like he broke a sweat lol.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 27, 2008)

spaZ said:


> He still raped gamma and didn't even look like he broke a sweat lol.



 spaZ is no Hibari fan boy either


----------



## Shinji (Jan 27, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Hes not overhyped hes the strongest Guardian, his potiental is limitless. He can move when hes restrained by a posion enough to knock out an elephant need i say more



LOL potential limitless? Is that why he had a hard time against Bel. He lucky Xanxus didn't rape him.

I'd like to see Hibari take on Byakuran, his fate be the same as Mukuro then 

Byakuran didn't break a sweat either, so spaz you saying Mukuro got raped as well. The same Mukuro who would beat Hibari, sakura disease or not. 

Atleast Gamma had a fighting chance, and show some ability to dodge Hibari's attack.

Obviously judging by all this Hibari is clearly over hyped.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 27, 2008)

LOL potential limitless? Is that why he had a hard time against Bel. He lucky Xanxus didn't rape him.

*Yes his potiental is limitless as said by Dino, he took a few hits on Bel, like u said about the Gamma fight Hibari will allow blows to him when he goes on the offensive, its funny how u missed out the part that Bel ran away from him and Bel is a genius *

I'd like to see Hibari take on Byakuran, his fate be the same as Mukuro then 

Byakuran didn't break a sweat either, so spaz you saying Mukuro got raped as well. The same Mukuro who would beat Hibari, sakura disease or not. 

*Hibari lost due to sakura disease end of. Mukuro was in his real body when he was fighting Hibari as well as for Byakuran well you know the rest.*

Atleast Gamma had a fighting chance, and show some ability to dodge Hibari's attack.

Obviously judging by all this Hibari is clearly over hyped. 

*Hes not over hyped what i've stated is clear manga fact *


----------



## spaZ (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah Mukuro did get raped its a different opponent so it doesn't matter if those two fought before..


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 27, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Hes not over hyped what i've stated is clear manga fact



agreed... hibari is not overhyped, rather just ridiculously strong... we have know idea where his strength actually comes from... like with tsuna goku, and yama, they were constantly training to get stronger whereas hibari started off strong for a high school kid and was stronger than tsuna co. and all he did was spar with dino and increased his abilities through that... all dino did was fight him lol

basically hibari's a nutter when it comes to battle...


----------



## Belphegoob (Jan 27, 2008)

Bel's exact words were "I don't mind bleeding my own blood to get into serious mode, but this is a team effort. Besides, getting you to lose that much blood is enough for this to be my victory."
Hibari was at a clear loss, especially if you'll take notice that he couldn't fight afterwards in the Sky Battle.

Who else can beat Hibari? Let's find out.

- Reborn himself says Gola Mosca operating at full power could've defeated Hibari.
- Xanxus was pwning Hibari before the Cervello stopped him.
- Face it, since Hibari's willing to take hits in battle and Mukuro possesses bodies upon one hit, then he would've lost. Not to mention the illusions, pillars of fire, and all the other abilities he's got.
- If Byakuran can pwn Mukuro without taking a hit, then he beats Hibari without breaking a sweat as well.

If you'll pay actual attention to Vin's battle analysis (it has pictures too, just in case you can't read ), Gamma was roughly breaking even with Hibari, with neither of them putting in any real effort. Hibari would've won in the end sans the giant hedgehog, but he would've had to work for it.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 27, 2008)

Belphegor said:


> Bel's exact words were "I don't mind bleeding my own blood to get into serious mode, but this is a team effort. Besides, getting you to lose that much blood is enough for this to be my victory."
> Hibari was at a clear loss, especially if you'll take notice that he couldn't fight afterwards in the Sky Battle.
> 
> Who else can beat Hibari? Let's find out.
> ...



Hi dupe


----------



## Shinji (Jan 27, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> .
> 
> *Yes his potiental is limitless as said by Dino, he took a few hits on Bel, like u said about the Gamma fight Hibari will allow blows to him when he goes on the offensive, its funny how u missed out the part that Bel ran away from him and Bel is a genius *



The cuts that Hibari had were deep, and would have been difficult if he continued to fight. Shamal said that. Bel didn't need to fight a pointless battle, he was trying to gather the rings. Dino may have said his potential is limitless, but a pharse is different from actual action. I haven't seen anything from Hibari that makes him so great. He only beat 1 opponent who was good, the rest are fodder.



*



			Hibari lost due to sakura disease end of. Mukuro was in his real body when he was fighting Hibari as well as for Byakuran well you know the rest.
		
Click to expand...

*
It doesn't matter if he had sakura disease or not, i thought it is clearly shown during the Mukuro vs tsuna fight, that Mukuro has so many techs to defeat someone it would be impossible for a Hibari to win, who only knew how to hit someone with some tonfas. 



*



			Hes not over hyped what i've stated is clear manga fact 

Click to expand...


*I think clearly negligent to seeing your own posts, you think Hibari is some godly figure when in actuality he hasn't proven shit.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 27, 2008)

The cuts that Hibari had were deep, and would have been difficult if he continued to fight. Shamal said that. Bel didn't need to fight a pointless battle, he was trying to gather the rings. 

*The cuts were deep but it wouldn't have stopped him just look what the posion which could keep an elephant done do to stop him.*




I think clearly negligent to seeing your own posts, you think Hibari is some godly figure when in actuality he hasn't proven shit.

*Prove strongest person in Nami school Futas book, Known as the strongest Guardian in the future need i say more *


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 27, 2008)

> Bel's exact words were "I don't mind bleeding my own blood to get into serious mode, but this is a team effort. Besides, getting you to lose that much blood is enough for this to be my victory."
> Hibari was at a clear loss, especially if you'll take notice that he couldn't fight afterwards in the Sky Battle.


 he sweatdropped while saying that too 

someone obviously wasn't in the mood for dying.




> - Reborn himself says Gola Mosca operating at full power could've defeated Hibari.


if Gola got his arm ripped out with one swing of hibari's tofan, it's safe to say that a full powered gola wasn't gonna kill a hibari...especially if bloodlusted.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jan 27, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:
			
		

> Hi dupe



Hi ugly 



			
				Hibari Kyoya said:
			
		

> *The cuts were deep but it wouldn't have stopped him just look what the posion which could keep an elephant done do to stop him.*



Yet he was unable to fight for the rest of the battle o:
It seems there is an enormous hole in your theory, about the same size as the one in your brain 



			
				Hibari Kyoya said:
			
		

> *Prove strongest person in Nami school Futas book, Known as the strongest Guardian in the future need i say more *



Well of course he's strong, that's kind of a given. That doesn't make him immortal, contrary to fantard belief.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 27, 2008)

Belphegor said:


> Hi ugly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Going to personal insults cos i've out debated you what a shame 

He was able to fight did you not see him at the end when he was ready to fight again. If he wanted to fight he would have carried on. I never said he was immortal. All I've stated was that he raped Gamma which everyone whos posted so far agrees apart from you and your dupe 

Also trying to debate with a 15 year old pointless


----------



## Shinji (Jan 27, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> *Prove strongest person in Nami school Futas book, Known as the strongest Guardian in the future need i say more *



Fuuta's rankings are sometimes proven to be false, he ranked Tsuna last in all combat at first and was proven wrong  but thats before seeing dying will. He also doesn't rank him that high later. Tactics and strategies do not come into account here. 

A book doesn't judge ones will, like Tsuna's will to protect everyone makes him stronger. The people who Hibari has fought is not as impressive as i would say Yama has been. I found Yama vs Squalo to be a more impressive fight then what hibari has done. As well as future Yama was cool as well.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jan 27, 2008)

Outdebated me? All you said to me was 'hi dupe', so exactly where have you outdebated me?


----------



## Shinji (Jan 27, 2008)

Belphegor said:


> Outdebated me? All you said to me was 'hi dupe', so exactly where have you outdebated me?



for some reason he thinks were the same people, if he came to #clubreborn on rizon, he'd know we be different peeps


----------



## Brooke (Jan 27, 2008)

In the case of the battle against Gamma Hibari took one hit and Gamma is obviously just an idiot who when fighting doesn't take in his surroundings I mean there is a giant giant spiked ball behind you in the sky thats kinda hard not to notice.

In the case of Hibari vs Mukuro,yes Mukuro did only win because of the Cherry Blossom disease Mukuro was afraid of Hibari and it showed in Hibari in an extremely injured state managed to make a clean hit on him and do some decent damage.

I also want to state that Hibari was able to move after taking the poison that is supposed to be able to paralyze an elephant that is not us fans hyping him that is freak Hibari just being strong.

Also for the record I am a Lambo fan boy.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jan 27, 2008)

Shinji said:


> for some reason he thinks were the same people, if he came to #clubreborn on rizon, he'd know we be different peeps



Quiet, I don't want him infecting the chat


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 27, 2008)

Shinji said:


> for some reason he thinks were the same people, if he came to #clubreborn on rizon, he'd know we be different peeps



Its funny how he only had like 2 posts since Novemeber and then when *EVERYONE* on this thread starting disagreeing with you, he appears and backs u up


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 27, 2008)

Brooke said:


> In the case of the battle against Gamma Hibari took one hit and Gamma is obviously just an idiot who when fighting doesn't take in his surroundings I mean there is a giant giant spiked ball behind you in the sky thats kinda hard not to notice.
> 
> In the case of Hibari vs Mukuro,yes Mukuro did only win because of the Cherry Blossom disease Mukuro was afraid of Hibari and it showed in Hibari in an extremely injured state managed to make a clean hit on him and do some decent damage.
> 
> ...



Proven that Melifore fan boys are in denial after their captain class was proven a joke ocmpared with Hibari


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 27, 2008)

hibari beat down gamma... says more than enough about his strength... and thats coming from a yama and superbi swordmaster fan


----------



## Shinji (Jan 27, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Its funny how he only had like 2 posts since Novemeber and then when *EVERYONE* on this thread starting disagreeing with you, he appears and backs u up



I don't need no reason to have a dupe, I don't care if people don't agree with me.

Because the general populous like the vongola 7 and dislike the Millefiore 

I feel as though Gamma gets hated on, when he didn't even go all out, and was basically defeated about by a surprise 

Anyways Gamma will get his chance to prove himself again, and we will wait to see what he does then. 

And i think Hibari is gonna to die soon, I don't see him holding off the attackers for long, he will become a sacrificial lamb


----------



## Brooke (Jan 27, 2008)

Shinji said:


> I don't need no reason to have a dupe, I don't care if people don't agree with me.
> 
> Because the general populous like the vongola 7 and dislike the Millefiore
> 
> ...




So do you think Naruto didn't really beat Neji because he used a clone to come out of the ground and punch him in the face.I mean it was a suprise so it must not count.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 27, 2008)

Brooke said:


> So do you think Naruto didn't really beat Neji because he used a clone to come out of the ground and punch him in the face.I mean it was a suprise so it must not count.



Do you consider the Naruto vs Neji fight a rape? because i don't, thats what were debating here... 

Hibari didn't rape Gamma, I never saw any demonstration of out powering or insane speed advantage. Gamma showed the abilities to dodge and land some blows. And was defeated on a surprise.

A rape is what Shinji did to Grimmjow on bleach, one clash which overpowered Grimmjow, Cero, Game OVER.

So its simply stupid for people to state Hibari raped Gamma.


----------



## Brooke (Jan 27, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Do you consider the Naruto vs Neji fight a rape? because i don't, thats what were debating here...
> 
> Hibari didn't rape Gamma, I never saw any demonstration of out powering or insane speed advantage. Gamma showed the abilities to dodge and land some blows. And was defeated on a surprise.
> 
> ...



No but you stated that someone losing because of a suprise is not a lose.

Hibari got hit once by Gamma and then the idoit ran into a giant ball of spikes and lost.How is landing one blow on an opponent and then losing the fight by one attack not rape?

Now I am a huge Shinji fan he is my fav Bleach character,he did not rape Grimmjow you are completely dismissing the fact that Grimmjow was already fighting Ichigo and yes being raped by him till his mask broke,and also the fact that he was missing a limb.Keep in mind he was going to release till he was stopped and we have no idea how that would have gone.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 27, 2008)

Brooke said:


> No but you stated that someone losing because of a suprise is not a lose.
> 
> Hibari got hit once by Gamma and then the idoit ran into a giant ball of spikes and lost.How is landing one blow on an opponent and then losing the fight by one attack not rape?
> 
> Now I am a huge Shinji fan he is my fav Bleach character,he did not rape Grimmjow you are completely dismissing the fact that Grimmjow was already fighting Ichigo and yes being raped by him till his mask broke,and also the fact that he was missing a limb.Keep in mind he was going to release till he was stopped and we have no idea how that would have gone.



I never stated it wasn't a defeat. Because i keep saying at the end of every sentence he was defeated by a surprise.  A defeat is a defeat, I'm clearly stating it is not fucken rape.

Now your stating that Shinji defeating Grimmjow was not rape???? Grimmjow didn't even touch him. With out his mask Shinji dodged all of grimmjows attacks. And he put his mask on to end it quick. And you want to add Grimmjows past fights into this battle, who cares. Then we might as well add how Gamma was owning Yama and Haya before he fought Hibari. Now we can state that Gamma was affected by that previous fight and lost energy and wasn't fully capable to fight to his capabilities, because thats what you were stating with Grimmjow. You are simply making an argument for me. 

If Gamma didn't fight Yama and Haya first, he wouldn't have had his foxes out and that wouldn't have created a giant impaling device. Now we can go through that whole array of scenarios.

A rape has to do with being overpowered, Gamma was never, that fool just impaled himself. He showed the ability to dodge Hibari and make attacks. He didn't even use all his abilities he showed against Yama and Haya. This is clearly not rape.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 27, 2008)

Go back and reread 154 Gamma got raped big time and this scan proves it. 



Hibari doesn't even have a scratch on him.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 27, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Go back and reread 154 Gamma got raped big time and this scan proves it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hibari doesn't even have a scratch on him.



I guess you forgot this part, 


Like I said before Gamma impaled himself, Hibari didn't show any superior speed or power while fighting him. Gamma just got careless, thinking he was gonna judge easy. I don't know what people don't get about that?


----------



## Brooke (Jan 27, 2008)

Shinji said:


> I never stated it wasn't a defeat. Because i keep saying at the end of every sentence he was defeated by a surprise.  A defeat is a defeat, I'm clearly stating it is not fucken rape.
> 
> Now your stating that Shinji defeating Grimmjow was not rape???? Grimmjow didn't even touch him. With out his mask Shinji dodged all of grimmjows attacks. And he put his mask on to end it quick. And you want to add Grimmjows past fights into this battle, who cares. Then we might as well add how Gamma was owning Yama and Haya before he fought Hibari. Now we can state that Gamma was affected by that previous fight and lost energy and wasn't fully capable to fight to his capabilities, because thats what you were stating with Grimmjow. You are simply making an argument for me.
> 
> ...




Ok now you are just being ignorant,ok I apologize for the Naruto Neji thing yeah.

Your making a retarded argument at this point because lets see.Grimmjow fought Ichigo recieved heavy heavy injuries expended a decent amount of energy and also had just recently lost a limb and as far as we can see had no training after that.So he went blindly into a fight against Ichigo after just losing a limb and fighting straight out in the same fashion he always does.

Now we have Gamma who yes did rape Yamamoto and Gokudera and took not damage at all,yes he did expend some energy but it was evident from that fight that the foxes are his primary fighting style so yes if he fought Hibari off the bat he more then likely would have used them relatively early.

Rape is not complely over powering someone in some cases it can also be outsmarting someone or just being smarter.In which in this case it was shown that Hibari was smarter then Gamma and in this case raped him with one Attack/Strategy.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 27, 2008)

Brooke said:


> Ok now you are just being ignorant,ok I apologize for the Naruto Neji thing yeah.
> 
> Your making a retarded argument at this point because lets see.Grimmjow fought Ichigo recieved heavy heavy injuries expended a decent amount of energy and also had just recently lost a limb and as far as we can see had no training after that.So he went blindly into a fight against Ichigo after just losing a limb and fighting straight out in the same fashion he always does.
> 
> ...



Ok were gonna have bleach argument in tied with Reborn, fine by me.

Lets take a look at the fight Ichigo had with Grimmjow, Vizard Ichigo completely rapes a 1 armed Grimmjow. Now we go to Heuco Mundo Arc Vizard Ichigo rapes a released Grimmjow. Vizard Ichigo's strength is a huge gap between he and Grimmjow.

The same thing is present with Shinji, Shinji so outclasses Grimmjow that it wouldn't have even made a difference if Grimmjow had his other arm and was fully healed. Because we clearly saw that it didn't make a difference with Ichigo, only thing Ichigo had was an increased time limit on his mask. Shinji can already hold his mask for a large portion of time. So clearly Shinji rapes Grimmjow either way in an analysis.

All Gamma had was a lapse in thought while fighting as this page clearly shows he had no idea that a cloud flame could do such a thing 



He didn't know organic matter could be propagated. And Gamma throughout the fight was predicting what Hibari was doing and planning. He knew he couldn't fight a close range battle because his thunder flame which is stronger then cloud is getting caved in. 



Also predicted the path of least damage Hibari was taking. He clearly had an idea on the Hibari's characteristics, this is clearly not rape.


----------



## Brooke (Jan 27, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Ok were gonna have bleach argument in tied with Reborn, fine by me.
> 
> Lets take a look at the fight Ichigo had with Grimmjow, Vizard Ichigo completely rapes a 1 armed Grimmjow. Now we go to Heuco Mundo Arc Vizard Ichigo rapes a released Grimmjow. Vizard Ichigo's strength is a huge gap between he and Grimmjow.
> 
> ...




Ichigo did not rape a released Grimmjow and thus this is the one flaw with Bleach Ichigo only one due to the stupid mechanics of the manga I have to protect my friends thus I become Super Man.The fight was rather even intill the end when Ichigo got his super man power up.

Also from the 5 second fight Shinji had we have no way of really gauging his power and for all we know Ichigo is tons strong then him (though I don't believe this myself).We have no way of ranking Shinji's power from the 5 second match he had against an already weakened opponent.

Let me ask you this I will put it into a different term,In a fight where someone takes one hit and is barley hurt and the other takes one his and loses the fight what would you call that?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 27, 2008)

He never hit Hibari once, Hibari blocked it thats something completely different. Gamma was over powered big time look at the end result.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 27, 2008)

> Let me ask you this I will put it into a different term,In a fight where someone takes one hit and is barley hurt and the other takes one his and loses the fight what would you call that?



It depends on the circumstances like I would call Shinji vs Grimmjow a rape, like i said before. But I wouldn't consider Kakuzu vs Naruto a rape, which is similar to the Gamma situation where Kakuzu got careless and got FRS'd.



> He never hit Hibari once, Hibari blocked it thats something completely different. Gamma was over powered big time look at the end result.



What are you talking about? you can see Hiba's arm bleeding and Gamma saying he is taking the route with least damage, so obviously he is getting damaged.

The end result is Gamma being impaled, so he can't fucken move, so obviously there is nothing he can do. Throughout the fight Gamma was able to attack and dodge. There wasn't no indication of him being overpowered or speed blitz'd.


----------



## Brooke (Jan 27, 2008)

Shinji said:


> It depends on the circumstances like I would call Shinji vs Grimmjow a rape, like i said before. But I wouldn't consider Kakuzu vs Naruto a rape, which is similar to the Gamma situation where Kakuzu got careless and got FRS'd.



Well I guess are opinons of rape are different because this is my definition of rape.

Some who in one or two attack defeats there opponent with little to no effort.Which is exaclly what Hibari did to Gamma.

See to me it doesn't matter is one is faster stronger or smarter then the other person.It is the circumstance in which he won which was recieving little injury and beating his opponent in one attack.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 27, 2008)

Well im not a proper bleach fan but i do read it half heartedly, my favourite chars are Kenpachi and Urahara. But i wudnt call Shinji vs GJ a rape.

Aizen vs Konomarua or Hitsu i'd call a rape.


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 27, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Well im not a proper bleach fan but i do read it half heartedly, my favourite chars are Kenpachi and Urahara. But i wudnt call Shinji vs GJ a rape.
> 
> Aizen vs Konomarua or Hitsu i'd call a rape.



Jow vs shinji only looked like a rapestomp because Jow was handicapped one arm and a release. I'm pretty sure shinji would have been eatting the tip of Grimmjow's sword as a last meal had they met in different conditions.


----------



## kaz (Jan 28, 2008)

Shinji raping Grimmjow was rape hence the reason why Grimmjow attempted to release. 

I think Amano is a Hibari fangirl, by the way.


----------



## Brooke (Jan 28, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Shinji raping Grimmjow was rape hence the reason why Grimmjow attempted to release.
> 
> I think Amano is a Hibari fangirl, by the way.



You consider toppleing an already F*cked up person a rape?


----------



## kaz (Jan 28, 2008)

Brooke said:


> You consider toppleing an already F*cked up person a rape?



Of course you could argue situations could of been different, but that doesn't change anything when it comes to what happened in those sets of panels.


----------



## Brooke (Jan 28, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Of course you could argue situations could of been different, but that doesn't change anything when it comes to what happened in those sets of panels.



I don't consider beating someone who is already hurt a rape.


----------



## Majeh (Jan 28, 2008)

umm check spoiler tag for Grimmjow being raped 


as for gamma...i believe if he didnt use all the moves he had that was his fault for not being quicker about it and realizing that he was facing a "demon" of an opponent i wouldnt go as far to say rape because he backed into his own death..but he was clearly outclassed. =\


----------



## spaZ (Jan 28, 2008)

He got raped but who cares now thats old.


----------



## Brooke (Jan 28, 2008)

Ha ha now we can talk about new exciting stuff like umm ummm .......... >.>


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 28, 2008)

Phantom fight vs Yammamto??


----------



## Brooke (Jan 28, 2008)

Sure lets talk about that sounds interesting.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 28, 2008)

Yamma gets owned and Sqaulo comes and saves him


----------



## spaZ (Jan 28, 2008)

Hmm I wonder whats taking the chapter so long to come out thats not like Binktopia, but meh used to waiting for this manga.


----------



## Brooke (Jan 28, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Yamma gets owned and Sqaulo comes and saves him



I don't think it will happen exaclly like that maybe rather even for awhile then he does something big and Sqaulo comes into help.

I can see that happening for all the fights honestly.


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 28, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Yamma gets owned and Sqaulo comes and saves him



Superbi-Dono is short one life-saving favor from yamamoto after all. swordsmen unite!!!!!!!


----------



## Toruk Macto (Jan 29, 2008)

Irie pawns everyone. Hehe
This sure is getting interesting, but i want to see Lambo fight ;_;


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 29, 2008)

its Irie guys! lets get him!


----------



## Toruk Macto (Jan 29, 2008)

I hope Hibari loses next fight


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 29, 2008)

Irie Shouichi said:


> I hope Hibari loses next fight



no way!  all ur attack force will be wiped out by the next chap!


----------



## Toruk Macto (Jan 29, 2008)

Byakuran-sama pawns Hibari -.-


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks. **


----------



## Brooke (Jan 29, 2008)

Irie Shouichi said:


> Irie pawns everyone. Hehe
> This sure is getting interesting, but i want to see Lambo fight ;_;



Quoted because I wanna see lambo fight also


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm actually atad more interested in what Irie has in store for us. everyone's been thinking he's just a punk hiding behind his hoes but when he snapped and gave out those orders to raid the Juudaime's hideout he looked more....menacing. in short I expect to see alot more Irie over hibari these next few chapters...

and also guys.....Reborn+Tsuna>>>the world


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jan 29, 2008)

For some reason Gamma reminds me of Grimmjow...LOL 


That Witch girl seems like an annoying bitch, I hope Lal kills her.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> That Witch girl seems like an annoying bitch, I hope Lal kills her.



Agreed.

I also expect Lambo to bitchslap Irie so hard, he's transported 10 years into the future, where 25 year old Lambo awaits to bitchslap him so hard, he's sent back to the present, where 15 year old Lambo is ready to bitchslap him back to 10 years into the future.

Irie still has that package that was mistakenly delivered to his house instead of to Lambo, right? 

Man, just when I thought I couldn't hate him enough...

Also...Chrome. 

No...I didn't have a point to saying that. She's just so awesome, she had to be mentioned for no apparent reason.


----------



## Novalis (Jan 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Target 179 @_@_ 







> Lal: Collonello! What are you doing!?
> Col: I'm going in your place.


----------



## Brooke (Jan 30, 2008)

Guschinger said:


> *Spoiler*: _Target 179 @_@_



a little Lal Colonello Flash back hmm now we know Lal is gonna fight Ginger Bread.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 30, 2008)

is the witch a girl? i thought it was a guy like honey from ouran or momo from fruit baskets, either case she needs to get wiped out
ha, im glad ryohei still has the same personality ten years latter, extereme


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2008)

What kind of stupid name is Ginger Bread?

OMG, here's to Lal rapestomping that epic fail.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 30, 2008)

Still no decent 178 scan out yet?


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 30, 2008)

A boy named...ginger......bread.......I'm sorry but this name is both too retarded and sexual...wtf?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2008)

^And he was the one who killed Colonello? 
What a horribly embarrassing way to die :S


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 30, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> ^And he was the one who killed Colonello?
> What a horribly embarrassing way to die :S



well retarded as it is I can't lie myself outta this one.....I'd probably fall for ginger's tarp


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2008)

P.I.G said:


> well retarded as it is I can't lie myself outta this one.....I'd probably fall for ginger's tarp



I'm pretty sure I would have died from embarrassment rather than from any actual attack that character will launch, but he did "off" colonello, so let's see what he has up his sleeve xDD


----------



## spaZ (Jan 30, 2008)

Ginger bread will die probably by Lal hopefully.


----------



## Brooke (Jan 30, 2008)

I am sure Ginger Bread is really strong name aside I am sure he will be bad ass.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry, people named Ginger Bread are disqualified from being "bad ass". Powerful, maybe...but that name alone condemns you to being fail of the highest order.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 30, 2008)

Watch out for Ginerbread, he might kill you with the gingerbread man.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 30, 2008)

I really wonder if Lal Mirch can even take him down if Colonello couldn't.


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 31, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I really wonder if Lal Mirch can even take him down if Colonello couldn't.




DYING WILL OF PLOTS!

Or ryohei can back her up. she ain't the only one who misses colonello of course.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 31, 2008)

Even so she would be the best to kick his little ass.


----------



## kaz (Jan 31, 2008)

Cover for the 10th issue of Weekly Jump:


Color spread for Target 179:


Cover for the 18th volume of Reborn:


----------



## Toruk Macto (Jan 31, 2008)

I want Irie covers!


----------



## Novalis (Jan 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Targer 179 :3_


----------



## Vodrake (Jan 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome, all the Arcobaleno's adult forms. Pity we can't see much of any of them.


----------



## Novalis (Jan 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Target 179...lol XD_ 





> ｼﾞﾝｼﾞｬｰは直接ｺﾛﾈﾛを殺したのではなく、残酷で笑える殺し方を提案して眺めていた。
> 了平が怒るが、ﾗﾙが戦うことになる。
> ｼﾞﾝｼﾞｬｰはﾗﾙを「選ばれし７人」と呼ぶ。
> ｼﾞﾝｼﾞｬｰの匣兵器は晴れの炎を帯びた虫のｸﾓ。画面がﾑｶﾃﾞとｸﾓだらけの若干ｸﾞﾛい状況に。
> ...





			
				kirimi said:
			
		

> Ginger wasn't directly responsible for killing Colonnello. He merely suggested it and watched it happen. Ryouhei gets mad. Lal gets ready for battle.
> Ginger calls Lal "one of the chosen seven".
> Ginger uses a Box with Sun flames, and it's some sort of spider or centipede thing. The spiders attack Lal.
> Ginger says Colonnello died because he tried to protect Viper, though Viper also died. Hearing that, Lal has a flashback to the day the Arcobaleno were born.
> ...



How interesting!!!


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 31, 2008)

Am I slow? Or did I only just find out Lal was a baby thingy?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice to see more information on the background of the baby's.


----------



## Death (Jan 31, 2008)

Damn i absolutely love this manga.  I'm just waiting for Tsuna to take the mind set of a mafia boss and see reborn fight.  

Can't wait for the next chapters and find out how the other two rings get to the future.  If they don't come the the 7^3 thing will never happen.  Or did i miss something and they are already in the future?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 31, 2008)

hmmm looknig good


----------



## P.I.G (Jan 31, 2008)

Death said:


> Damn i absolutely love this manga.  I'm just waiting for Tsuna to take the mind set of a mafia boss and see reborn fight.
> 
> Can't wait for the next chapters and find out how the other two rings get to the future.  If they don't come the the 7^3 thing will never happen.  Or did i miss something and they are already in the future?



yeah...there in the futures....destroying your bases


----------



## Novalis (Feb 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Target 179 RAW_


----------



## Novalis (Feb 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Target 179 RAW_ 

















:S


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 1, 2008)

OH MY GOD. I got a glimpse of those spoilers and IT'S SO HARD TO RESIST FROM SPOILING MYSELF. D:


----------



## Lenalee (Feb 1, 2008)

Livejournal post has a link to a website with the Chinese RAW. The pictures don't seem to work all the time, though, so there's also a link to the .rar of the chapter in the third comment.

I've never posted a chapter link before, so if I did something wrong, my bad.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems that whatever technique Lal was about to use in the last panel is infecting her more...I really hope she doesn't die.

Either that or the spiders that went into her from Ginger's attack did it.

God, that is a creepy technique. ><;


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 2, 2008)

If you remove the letter "x" from Xanxus completely it spells anus.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 2, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> If you remove the letter "x" from Xanxus completely it spells anus.



we've heard that 1 before


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 2, 2008)

Yay! It's been a while since I've been in a chapter, looks like I might see some flashback action. And since Ginger is a sun type, we might see a little Ryohei action


----------



## Sin (Feb 2, 2008)

Colonello is such a badass T__T


----------



## Toruk Macto (Feb 2, 2008)

You'll all get killed by my squad and me


----------



## Toruk Macto (Feb 2, 2008)

179 Scan:
link[Binktopia].zip


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 2, 2008)

Awsome chapter.  I can't beleive Ginger's a guy. I've always thought he was a she. D: LOL


----------



## P.I.G (Feb 2, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> Awsome chapter.  I can't beleive Ginger's a guy. I've always thought he was a she. D: LOL



Amano-chan is a nasty girl like that. Bi-shonen ftw


----------



## Penance (Feb 2, 2008)

I just caught up with all of the chapters till now...Sweet!


----------



## spaZ (Feb 3, 2008)

Damn that was a good chapter. And in the color spread was that the grown up Tsuna? It almost looks like it lol.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Feb 3, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> Awsome chapter.  I can't beleive Ginger's a guy. I've always thought he was a she. D: LOL



I figured he was a guy from when he showed up. It's Amano's art stlye.

It was nice to see some of Lal and Colonello's past this week.


----------



## aemyth (Feb 3, 2008)

Really nice chapter 

Lal and Colonello looked so cute together


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2008)

Marmol/Viper actually killed himself over COlonello's death?, hmm always figured he was a completely detatched jackass who only loved money.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 3, 2008)

I thought Viper was the 1 who attacked the mafia island or maybe im wrong :S


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I thought Viper was the 1 who attacked the mafia island or maybe im wrong :S



Skull


Viper was Marmol of the Varia


----------



## Vodrake (Feb 3, 2008)

It was Skull who attacked the Mafia Island.

Viper didn't kill himself over Colonello's death, he did it because he realised he had no chance of winning without Colonello. Knowing Viper though, he may have had a backup escape plan which he used whilst pretending to commit suicide and is still alive somewhere.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 3, 2008)

ahh ic skulls the name, ipins master looks pretty cool from behide


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 3, 2008)

I-pin's master must be a pimp.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 3, 2008)

Colonello has gone right up in my favourite chars now right behide Hibari


----------



## Toruk Macto (Feb 3, 2008)

One is down, one more left. My squad will kill the remaining one


----------



## Albi_Kai (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the link Irie !


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 4, 2008)

Irie Shouichi said:


> One is down, one more left. My squad will kill the remaining one



i'll solo u and ur squad


----------



## Toruk Macto (Feb 4, 2008)

Lol. You can only solo noobs, not me


----------



## P.I.G (Feb 4, 2008)

Irie speaks the truth. Tsuna and the gang are shaking in there boots, hence why we left hibari's base....we don't wanna get pwned yet guys.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 4, 2008)

Irie Shouichi said:


> Lol. You can only solo noobs, not me



  look wat happened when the last captain class tried 2 fight me


----------



## P.I.G (Feb 4, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> look wat happened when the last captain class tried 2 fight me




white coats>black coats


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 4, 2008)

who wears coats me wear mafia suits in the future!


----------



## P.I.G (Feb 4, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> who wears coats me wear mafia suits in the future!



and expensive ties with trinkets...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 4, 2008)

we are the lords of the mafia world


----------



## P.I.G (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't know why the millfore think otherwise....there basically 3 families grouped into one because they think they can beat the vongolia together....how naive


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 4, 2008)

yup they will find out when the kids of the Vongola own them :d


----------



## Toruk Macto (Feb 5, 2008)

You stayed in the headquarters because you were afraid of me


----------



## Toruk Macto (Feb 7, 2008)

Chapter 180:

*Spoiler*: __ 



りぼーんのおしゃぶりがピカー
頭てかてか「ヨヨヨ！！リボーンさん！おしゃぶりが！」
リボーン「アルコバレーノ同士が近づくと共鳴して輝くんだがこの時代そんなことはありえねぇ」
「あるとすればラルのやつが力を使ったか　ん？」
コロネロのおしゃぶりもピカー
テカテカ「ラルさんが無くすといけないと託されたコロネロさんのおしゃぶりまで！！」
リボーン「ラルの身に何か起きたのは確かだが」

「こいつの輝きは一体」

場面ラルたち
了？「どうなってる！？なんだあの青い炎は！！」
ラル「コロネロへの侮辱を撤回するか死を選べ　ジンジャー・ブレッド」
獄「大丈夫かよあいつ」
ツナ「顔のあざがラル！！」
ジンジャー「醜いなあ♪それはなりそこないになった時の中途半端な呪いの名残だろ？
まあでも君もまがりなりにもアルコバレーノってわけだ　君の濁ったおしゃぶりはもう
使い物にならないと思ってたよ」
「ただ残念なことにラストスパートが遅すぎたね　この指を鳴らせばクモが飛び出し
君の体は粉々にはじけとんでおしまい♪」
ツナ＆獄「！！」　了「いかん！！」
ツナ「まっ待って！！」
ジンジャー「いいね～♪悲痛の叫びを聞くとよけい慣らすのが楽しくなるよ♪」
ツナ「やめろー！！」

ジンジャーパチンと指を鳴らす 

ラル「確かにオレはなりそこないだ」
生姜「！！」　了「おお」　ツナ「ラル！！」
生姜なんどもパチンパチンするが何も起きない

ラル「不完全な呪いに蝕まれたオレの体は歪な体質変化を起こし
体内を巡る波動までもが霧と雲の属性に変わってしまったんだ」
「だがこのおしゃぶりは変わらない」　「属性は雨」
炎がでる
ツナ「あっ死ぬ気の炎！！」　山「オレと同じ色だぜ！」
了(そうか！！)「なぜクモが体を突き破り出てこないかわかったぞ
あのおしゃぶりの力だ！　クモの卵を急成長させる晴の活性の力を」
「雨の鎮静で相殺したのだ！！」

生姜「なるほどね～♪そういうことか♪」
ツナ「ででも　匣兵器じゃなくラル自身が炎を纏うなんて」
了「オレも初めて見るぞ　肉体から炎など」
ラル「アルコバレーノの肉体改造はお前たちとは異なる
その肉体に背負わされた宿命　苦しみと絶望は誰にもわかりはしない」
「オレがあのままアルコバレーノになっていたら　魂を病みバイパーの最期と
同じ道を選んでただろう」

ラル「コロネロがいたから」

～　コロネロ「生きるぜ」　～

ラル「オレは生きたんだ　あいつのおかげで生きてこれた」
ラル(コロネロおまえがいなくなってオレは　　後悔ばかりだ)

ラル泣いてる 

生姜「ほーう♪君にとってコロネロは救世主みたいだね
でも結局君もここで死ぬんだし　またコロネロのしたことは報われないのさ♪」

ラル「ジンジャー死ぬのはお前だ！」

バトル開始　ちょとバトッた後にラルがジンジャーを後ろから捕まえる

ジンジャー「僕が本気を出せばこんな拘束屁でもないね　甘い甘いバァ～」
ジンジャー「！？」(意識が遠のく)
ラル「オレの炎の鎮静力を甘く見すぎたな」
ジンジャー「くそーでもいいのかい？これでコロネロを殺した実行犯は聞けなくなるんだよ？」
ラル「おまえを生かしていたところでどうせ話さないだろう　自分で探す」

ジンジャー「憎たらしいメスだなぁでもあ～～～～～～～～～～楽しかった♪」
ジンジャーの目鼻口からブクブク泡みたいなものが出てくる
ラル(これは！！)
ラル「ふせろ！！」
ツナたち「！？」

ドウン

爆発した模様
ツナ？「うわ」　獄？「ぐっ」
ツナ「ラル！」
獄「見たか山本」　山「ああ向こうだ」

山？「大丈夫か！！」
ツナ？「ラル！！」

ラル「うああ」

ツナ「ラル！」
獄「とっさにムカデのシールドを展開したんだな」
ラル「そうだ」　　山「やっぱすげーよ　ラル・ミルチ」

了「極限によく倒したな　奴も師匠の仇の一部に違いはない」
ラル「倒せなかった」
一同？「！？」
ラル「見ろ」
一同？「！　なっ　人形！？」
ラル「あれがジンジャーが魔術師の人形と呼ばれる所以だ
いまだ奴にとどめを刺した者はいない　不吉な殺し屋でな
ここ数年　ファミリーが滅亡するような抗争では必ず目撃されている」
ツナ「恐っ」　了「まるで妖精だな」　山「妖怪の間違いじゃないっスか？」

ラル（ジンジャーまでも味方につけるとは一体ミルフィオーレには何がある）

獄「おい　ラル・ミルチ　そろそろ教えてくれてもいいんじゃなねえか？」
「アルコバレーノの謎ってのをよ」

ラル「断る」
獄「てめっ　いつまでもひとりでしょいこんでんじゃねーよ！！
何で話せねーんだよ！！」
ラル「何と言おうとオレから話すつもりはない　どうしても知りたければ」

「山本に訊けばいい」

獄「なっ　野球バカが？」　ツナ「え！？山本知ってんの！？」
山「ん？　まあな」

ヴーヴーヴーヴー
一同「！！」

煽り
息つく間もなく　鳴り響く警報！！

Summary:
Lal's pacifier activates. She emits flames of the rain attribute (blue flames). The half-curse changed her wave energy so that she was using mist and cloud, but her true wave energy is rain. (Same as Colonnello!?) Apparently, Arcobaleno can emit flames from their bodies--they do not need Box weapons. The rain flames counteract the opposite sun flames so Ginger's spiders are all dormant again.

There's an explosion, and Ginger escapes. In fact, what they were fighting was just a puppet. The real Ginger is somewhere else.

After the fight, the others ask Lal to explain what's going on. Lal refuses and says, "Ask Yamamoto." It seems that Yamamoto knows everything.


----------



## Toruk Macto (Feb 7, 2008)

Spoiler pics:


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 7, 2008)

this thread do the right thing ppl


----------



## Clearmoon (Feb 9, 2008)

I like how 179 finally confirmed (it had been heavily implied throughout, but still) that the Arcobaleno were once adults, and were changed into the kids from an experiment/curse. You could see the outline of adult reborn too.

Also, is it just me or is the anime far inferior to the manga for Reborn, there seems to be a ton of censorship and filler, and I also heard the anime skipped over some stuff from the manga. Also, they gave baby Lal Mirch a male VA.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 9, 2008)

The anime censors little things but nothing major and they never skipped over anything important just the daily life arc stuff which pretty much has almost no meaning to the story.


----------



## Ponko (Feb 10, 2008)

I think they are saving a lot of the Daily Life stuff too. They have started doing the chapters they missed now. I guess they wanted to space it out in between arcs instead of doing it all at once.

I thought the first few episodes of the anime were bad, but it is better now. I still prefer the manga though.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 10, 2008)

Any scans?


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 10, 2008)

ZzZzZz doesnt look like it...


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 10, 2008)

Still no scans? .


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 10, 2008)

Reborn 180 by Binktopia


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 10, 2008)

Yay thanks.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 10, 2008)

wahey!! finally rep u wen i can xx


----------



## spaZ (Feb 10, 2008)

So now were probably going to have to wait another crap of load of chapters to learn about the little babys lol.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I love lal and colleno (or whatever way you spell it), I really do


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 10, 2008)

wow the revelation about lal is pretty big, looks like we might soon find out about arcableno, question that cover with all the member so tsuna group a few chapters ago, was that grown up tsuna?


----------



## kaz (Feb 10, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> wow the revelation about lal is pretty big, looks like we might soon find out about arcableno, question that cover with all the member so tsuna group a few chapters ago, was that grown up tsuna?



It looks like the current team to me. The ones that are from the present are Tsuna, Gokudera, Yamamoto, Reborn, and Lambo. The future ones are Hibari, Mukuro, Ryohei, and Lal.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 11, 2008)

^ah okay, he just looked alot taller in the picture, and yamato and goku looked like their older selfs


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 11, 2008)

IF the alarm is on then Team Tsuna might be raped or captured. It's like 7 vs tons.


----------



## tgre (Feb 11, 2008)

Im guessing Reborn revealed everything to Yamamoto... it should be fairly obvious that Yamamoto realises that this isn't a game anymore.

However... I'd like to see much more of the storm and rain attributes


----------



## kaz (Feb 11, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> IF the alarm is on then Team Tsuna might be raped or captured. It's like 7 vs tons.



I wouldn't say tons because most of the base went to attack the Hideout.

But Gamma, Phantom Knight, and Shou are all there and that's more than enough to take Team Tsuna out. I didn't include Glo because he is possibly still injured though he may be making a comeback here shortly.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 11, 2008)

Out of all of them Reborn tells Yamamoto everything! HE MUST SPILL!!


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 11, 2008)

for some reason I just knew that that was a puppet, which was kinda dissapointing. There's enough of these haikilledyoubutnoitsnotreallyme things :\


----------



## Jenna Berry (Feb 11, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> IF the alarm is on then Team Tsuna might be raped or captured. It's like 7 vs tons.


Lol deus ex machina


----------



## Penance (Feb 12, 2008)

So I-pin's master definately has the red pacifier...


----------



## El Torero (Feb 12, 2008)

Penance said:


> So I-pin's master definately has the red pacifier...



Or maybe is the orange one.

I seriously hope Yamamoto spilling all he knows next chapter...but it won?t happen


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 12, 2008)

it mite happen have faith lol


----------



## Batman (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow that was a fun manga to catch up on. Why did it take 62 chapters b4 the story started? That was strange, because the guy's a very good mangaka.

Anyways can't wait for 181.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 12, 2008)

LOL 62 chaps didnt know that


----------



## Batman (Feb 12, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> LOL 62 chaps didnt know that



Oh I'll never forget it.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 12, 2008)

Batman said:


> Oh I'll never forget it.



i watched the anime til the varia arc but it was a good 20 eps or so, so thats like 10 hours of


----------



## Smoker (Feb 12, 2008)

Just caught up on the manga and things are very interesting.


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 13, 2008)

yeah lol i also wonder why he took so long to get to the action i tried to watch reborn for awhile and each time i started it was just 2 much pointless comedy so i delayed it for months ;D then when i finally force myself to read it through the action just kinda comes outta no where its weird....



*Spoiler*: __ 



 damn my avy and sig looks 2 gooooooooood LOL


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 13, 2008)

ur avvy looks good


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 13, 2008)

Hells Yeah ;D...i have another sig im working on which is the 1st vongola that i was gonna put with the avy but im haveing trouble coloring it in so.....


----------



## Smoker (Feb 13, 2008)

Whoa your sig is sick. Reps


----------



## Shiron (Feb 13, 2008)

Smoker said:


> Whoa your sig is sick. Reps


Indeed, that it is. 

Anyway, just caught up with this series; great stuff. Can't wait to find out what the mystery of the Arcobaleno is, but it looks like we're going to have to wait at least a bit longer for that.


----------



## Ha-ri (Feb 13, 2008)

So what its the latest chapter out?


----------



## Shiron (Feb 13, 2008)

^One hundred-eighty.


----------



## Smoker (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, when do the new chapters usually get scanned? Never had to wait for one until now


----------



## P.I.G (Feb 13, 2008)

Smoker said:


> Yeah, when do the new chapters usually get scanned? Never had to wait for one until now


raws appear Thursdays along with bleach raws, I think one manga gets full scans on Saturdays and Sunday.


----------



## El Torero (Feb 14, 2008)

Let?s try to guess the Arcobaleno 



Reborn, Lal, I-Pin master and Viper are easy to guess.

Verte, since it looks like is a scientist, and scientists usually wear white cloaks, I think Verde is the white legs that are between Reborn and Lal.

Then, he have other 2 Arcobalenos, one between Reborn and Viper, and other over I-Pin master, right to Lal. I can?t guess who of these 2 is Skull :s


----------



## Penance (Feb 14, 2008)

Diego Serrano said:


> Let?s try to guess the Arcobaleno
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The person in the body suit (below 'The Feet') is Verde; Reborn, Lal, I-Pin's Master, Viper (the one with the hood), Skull (the helmet next to Lal), and the unknown.  

We know that: 

Reborn=Yellow (Sun)
Lal= Blue (Rain)
Viper= Indigo (Mist)
Skull= Purple (Cloud)
Verde=Green (Thunder)
'The Master'=? Red(Storm) or Orange(Sky)
'The Unknown'=? Orange(Sky) or Red(Storm)

I think that I-Pin's Master has the red pacifier and the storm wave energy because we know who he is (sort of) and...look what he taught I-pin!  If those moves don't blow everything away...

Plus, the whole formula would sort of dictate that the remaining unknown would have to have the rare sky energy wave, and have the orange pacifier.  Why would they go through the trouble of showing less of this person than the rest if he wasn't that important?


----------



## Shiron (Feb 14, 2008)

Hmm? Shouldn't the unknown be Collonello on that list; the one under Lal in that page (since it appears to be Collonello's headband that's being held in it)? After all, Collonello and Lal did both wind up as Arcobaleno (Lal was the one that helped Tsuna's dad get into Vongola headquarters to speak with the ninth)... Unless I'm missing something, that is.

Edit: Yeah, you included Lal in that list, but not Collonello, who we know wound up as an Arcobaleno since his introduction. There are no unknown Arcobaleno left.

Edit 2: Ah, I see how that pic looks like a hooded figure walking by a mountain now; I just assumed that it was Collonello holding his headband in his hand with a shaded background at first, with his face being the lines seperating his fingers and Viper being the one to the left.

But... Collonello ended up becoming one, so, with him, there would be eight... So, if I'm wrong about that one pannel being of Collonello, then Collonello/Lal must have ended up taking the place of that guy instead. So in any case, even if there is another person, that person is either dead or didn't become/is no longer an arcobaleno.

Edit 3: Yeah, that's defintiely Viper. Don't know why I saw it as what I thought I did. However, now I'm thinking that the person to the left of Lal is Collonello and the person under him is Verde... That makes sense, and eliminates this unknown person, which there shouldn't be.


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 14, 2008)

i dont get why reborn told yamamoto the guardian his secret instead of sena the boss <_< shiiit and dont say because he hit reborns hat or something like that because mukuro did the same thing with the body control ;o


----------



## El Torero (Feb 15, 2008)

It´s a spoiler!

Script:

*Spoiler*: __ 




ジンジャーは退けたが侵入発覚す！！

『この警報！！敵に見つかったのか！？』

ラル『ジンジャーの奴…予告通りに通報したというわけか…
急ぐぞ！！』

了平『おう！！』

入江がモニターのツナを見て
『何だこれは…
なぜここにこいつらが…
ボンゴレがいりんだ！！！』

標的１８１ 『囮』

隊員『監視システムサーバーへはＣランク以上の兵を回せ！！』
『了解っ』

入江『だがなぜ今まで気づかなかったんだ…監視カメラには写らなかったの』

アイリス(アフロ)『カメラ偽景フィルターをつけられてっからね

ハーイ大将
あいつらの通ったルートにはいつもと変わらぬ光景が映し出されるようにこのフィルターが設置されてたんだよ
まっステルスリングを使えば取り付けは可能だぁね』
入江『アイリスお前奴らの潜入に気づいていたのか！？』

アイリス『いんや　アタイが気づいていたのは異変だよ
格納庫に振動があった時に映し出されてた画像の一部に欠けがあったもんでね』
入江『格納庫？』
チェル『ハッ周辺から振動が確認されていたのですが私の判断で入江様には…申し訳ありません』

アイリス『いろんな失態が重なっちまったようだね』

入江『！！あいつはデンドロ・キラム！！』

アイリス『ただこの異変に気づいたのはアタイだけじゃなさそーだよ
あん時の様子じゃジンジャーとターバンおやじも気付いてたねぇ
んん？』

入江『！！』

隊員『監視システムサーバーが破壊されました！！監視システムダウン！！』

入江『何をしている！！早く誰かを向かわせろ！！』

隊員『それがボンゴレアジト強襲にＣランク以上は割かれておりまして…』

入江『そんなことは分かってる！！誰か近くにいないのか！？』

隊員『ブラックスペルＢランクがＢ９Ｆで整備中です！』

入江『スパナ？奴がいたのか…ツイているぞ。個人とのモニター通信はできるな？』

隊員『ハッ』

入江『繋いでくれ』
スパナのアップあるけどなんかデスノに出てきそうな奴

入江『やぁスパナ僕だ
ボンゴレがＢ８Ｆのサーバーに侵入してね

君にただちに迎撃してほしいんだ』


パソコン室からうつね

スパナ「うちのは飛び回るんでナビが欲しい。この基地の細かい裏道までわかる３Dマップをダウンロードしてよ」

隊員「そ・・・そんなトップシークレット・・・」

入江「よかろう」

入江「許可するよスパナ」

隊員「入江様！！」

スパナ「・・・・・・・敵の逃避ルートは限定できた方がいい。メインルートにあるゲートを全て閉じてよ」

入江「わかった。ただちにやらせる。だがアレは細い裏道を通れるのか？」

スパナ「うん　　通れない所は壊す」

バックにいくつものゴーラモスカ

入江「・・・・」

隊員「いいんですか？この基地のマップを渡してしまって。。。トップランクとはいえスパナ氏はブラック・・・」

入江「今はブラックもホワイトも関係ない　我々はミルフィオーレだ
僕も技術畑出身だから臭いで分かるんだ。彼は機械への純粋な熱意で努めてくれている信頼できる男だよ
現に彼のチェーンしたストゥラオ・モスカはミリフィオーレ最強クラスのスペックを誇っている
ノーマルモスカを一般車両とすればフォーミュラマシンと言えるほどのね

それに・・この基地のマップなどくれてやっても何も困りやしない・・・」

ごめんスレ立てれない！

了平「サーバーの破壊は成功だな」

山本「そんじゃぁ、主要施設の破壊に移っか！！」

獄寺「待てよ」山本「？」

獄寺「アルコバレーノの話が済んでねーぞ」ツナ「！！」

山本「ん？」獄寺「何でおまえ知ってんだよ」

山本「・・・・・・約束でさ
修行が終わった時小僧が教えてくれたんだ」

獄寺「なっ」ツナ「リボーンが！！」

了平「こいつはたまげるな・・・俺だって師匠には聞けずじまいだったのに」
山本「ただし今はまだ話せねーんだ」
獄寺「なんでだよ！！」
山本「この作戦が終わるまでは話すなって・・これも小僧との約束でな」
獄寺「なに！！（なぜ右腕のオレじゃなく山本なんだ・・）」
ツナ「なんで・・・リボーンが山本に・・・？」
獄寺「ぐ・・リボーンさんがそうおっしゃるのならしょうがねぇか・・・」
山「そんじゃ行くかっ」
ラル「お前たちで行け」
ツナ「ラル！！まさか体調が！？」ラル「俺は後で行く　ジンジャーとの戦いで少しハシャギすぎた・・・」

ツナ「！！体・・・つらいんだね」ラル「いいから行け　足手まといになるのはゴメンだ・・・」
ラル以外「ダメだ！！！」
獄寺「ふざけてんじゃねーぞっ　これくらいのことは想定済みなんだよ」
ツナ「俺たちは作戦を成功させて誰１人欠けることなく帰るんだ！！」

了平「メインルートのゲートの封鎖は始まったようだな　シミュレーションしていた敵の行動パターンの一つだが・・・この場合は皆が次のポイントまでの囮をラル・ミルチがやる予定だった」
獄「そーいや・・・」山「・・・・・・・・」
ツナ「あ・・・あの・・オレがその役をやります」山「ツナ！！」獄「１０代目！！」

ツナ「た・・・確か囮役は機動力がいるんですよね・・・・だったらおれが一番だと思うし・・・」
了平「たしかにな・・・」
獄「ですが１０代目！！」
ツナ「大丈夫　後でおち合おう　獄寺君　ラルを頼むよ」
獄「くっ　１０代目！！何かあったら無線で読んで下さい！！テレパシーでも！すぐにはせ参じます！！」
ツナ「ありがとう・・・」
了「その端末の指示通りに進めルートはインプットしてある　できるだけ遠く・・B10Fの用水路で敵を食い止められればベストだ」
ツナ「わかりました　じゃあいってくるね！！」
山「頼んだぜツナ！！」獄「お気をつけて！！」
ラル「・・・リボーン・・・お前の生徒達は・・ちゃんと成長しているのだな・・」

ストゥラオ・モスカはミリフィオーレがツナの方へ突進する

スパナ「・・・・・・・・いた」

死ぬ気で立ち向かうツナ


ターゲットを死へ誘うため４体のストゥラオ・モスカ迫る！！

新しいスレにまとめ書くね

ちなみにアニメでの未来編の情報のってて、アニメ画のミルフィやラル、１０年後の守護者の線画あったよ 




Pics



Brief translation from script:


*Spoiler*: __ 




- Irie is alerted to the Vongola boys breaking into his base. But, before he can do much about it, the survelliance system server goes down. As expected, they're short-handed to deal with this since the bulk of their troops are engaged at the Vongola hideout.
- Irie orders Spanner (new character) to intercept the Vongola. Spanner cuts off all the escape routes to trap the Vongola invaders.
- Irie deploys the Strau Mosca units to hunt down the invaders.

- Tsuna's team has successfully disabled the survelliance system and are on their way to the main installation. Gokudera wants Yamamoto to explain the whole Arcobaleno deal, and why he knows about it. Even Ryouhei couldn't get it out of Colonnelo.
- Yamamoto tells them it was Reborn who told him as a promise for completing his training. Yamamoto also promised Reborn he wouldn't tell the rest until after this battle was over.
- Lal collapses again and says the fight with Ginger had weakened her. Ryouhei reports that the Millefiore has cut off their main route. But, they'd anticipated this in their simulations so their next strategy is to leave someone as decoy while the rest proceeds. Ryouhei volunteers Lal, since she's not much of a fighting asset any more.
- Tsuna refuses and volunteers himself. Yamamoto and Gokudera object but Tsuna is firm because the decoy must be able to move fast, and Tsuna is the most mobile of the group.
- Ryouhei gives Tsuna directions. Tsuna breaks off from the group, and heads for a flume in B10. Soon enough, Tsuna is spotted, and he's forced to engage 4 units of Strau Mosca.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 15, 2008)

fucking spoiler tag all of that.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 15, 2008)

yea calm down tho


----------



## P.I.G (Feb 15, 2008)

long time no see guys.

had to run find tsuna icons.


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 15, 2008)

ZzZzZ ;o i would like to see reborn fight a full battle...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 15, 2008)

i wud like 2 see reborn fight in any fuckin battle let alone a full battle.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 15, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> i wud like 2 see reborn fight in any fuckin battle let alone a full battle.



i wanna see reborn not only fight but some flashbacks of the guy in his prime... when he was still a normal human kicking ass


----------



## Penance (Feb 15, 2008)

I hope the next arc is the Teletub-I mean the Arcobaleno Arc...

Heh...Reborn Gaiden...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 16, 2008)

yeah i will bite u all to death! if hibari isnt invovled in the next arc!!!


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 16, 2008)

^ cool set hibari


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 16, 2008)

i kno altho hibari looks ugly in my sig!


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 16, 2008)

its the resolution of the image which makes hibari look weird in it


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 16, 2008)

No scans?


----------



## Shiron (Feb 16, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> No scans?


Not yet; raw and translation are out though:
Psyren 10 raw and translation are out.


----------



## El Torero (Feb 16, 2008)

Seriously, I want the current arc finished NOW only to hear Reborn and Arcobaleno secret


----------



## P.I.G (Feb 16, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> its the resolution of the image which makes hibari look weird in it


personally I like the resolution toning. makes hibari pop outta the icons alittle.


----------



## Shinji (Feb 16, 2008)

Spanner looks cool


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 17, 2008)

Link removed does this mean hibari owned them all?!


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 17, 2008)

^ yes it does , it was obvious, since most of them were fodder


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 17, 2008)

everthing is fodder compared to the mighty Hibari ^^


----------



## Sin (Feb 17, 2008)

Tsuna is about to pwn some super monsters 

And lol@Hibari. I remember people saying he might die against the attackers so that his teen version would come to the future. Now we know


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 17, 2008)

Tsuna gona make swift work of those F1 Moscas


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 17, 2008)

i thought irie had gone with the group to attack the vongola headquaters , but it looks like hes in the milefore hide out, but agreed hibari is not even soon in the chapters and still looks like a badass


----------



## Shinji (Feb 17, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> everthing is fodder compared to the mighty Hibari ^^



I would be worried if i was you, because it looks like it might be Gamma and Phantom to be sent as the small recon squad to check on Hibari


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 17, 2008)

Im not worried Hibari is untouchable  Reborns at the base as well and Reborn is the bomb!!


----------



## Penance (Feb 17, 2008)

Bianchi's Cooking...


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 17, 2008)

I guess we won't know the truth about Reborn anytime soon until this arc finishes.


----------



## El Torero (Feb 18, 2008)

Hibari bites all of them to death, and he does it alone


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 18, 2008)

Diego Serrano said:


> Hibari bites all of them to death, and he does it alone



DAMN RIGHT HE DOES!!


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 18, 2008)

^ hibari fanboy  

i hope we see some awesome pwning from tsuna


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 18, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ hibari fanboy



^ shitgear fan boy


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 18, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> ^ shitgear fan boy



its airgear 

and there are plenty of chars to rival hibari in it


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 18, 2008)

Hibari > all shonen chars


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 18, 2008)

^ correction... hisoka > than all other shonen chars 

and are there ny spoilers out yet


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2008)

^indeed hisoka rules
man i cant imagine what kind of badass reborn is when he is in his normal body, just his shadow screams badass


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2008)

*182 Picture:*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## El Torero (Feb 19, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Hibari > all shonen chars



I agree


----------



## Felix (Feb 19, 2008)

Im on chapter 63, will the series get a story later on or it will be always these small "one shot" episodes?
Because its kinda of fun


----------



## Vodrake (Feb 19, 2008)

If you're on chapter 63, you've just started the first major story arc of the series. After that, theres another few of the "Daily Life" one shot stories, then it's main story arcs up to the current chapter.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2008)

Im on chapter 126. Anyone have any cool tsuna gif sigs from around this time i can use??!?! Please.


----------



## P.I.G (Feb 19, 2008)

HERE YA GOES!


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2008)

oh well thanks you!


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 19, 2008)

Anybody else think reborn's shadow looked like jigen?

but with a pointy beard


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 19, 2008)

Just started reading it.

Its ok, but it seems a little to silly...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 19, 2008)

Hibari x Mukuro fan I am.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 19, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Just started reading it.
> 
> Its ok, but it seems a little to silly...


Don't worry; it gets more serious later on.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 19, 2008)

whatttt theres activity here that i havent seen in weeks, keep it up or i will bite you all to death


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 20, 2008)

Whoa, Tsuna suddenly got awesome when he got the repress bullet


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 21, 2008)

hmmm i suppose hibari will be going into the future along with the boxer guy so that all the rings can be there <_< would be a bit unfair if everybodys buff'd up in the future...


----------



## El Torero (Feb 21, 2008)

Some truths about Hibari Kyoya:

-Hibari has two speeds: walk and bite to death.
-Sasuke needs the Sharingan and Chidoris to pwn. Goku needs the nuclear-power Kame-ha. Hibari only needs 2 tonfas to pwn you.
-Hibari is the reason that Longchamp isn´t in the anime. He fears Hibari.
-You aren´t able to say Hibari two times. After the first time, you´ve been bitten to death.
-Hibari is in fact the X Vongola, but he doesn´t want to be the main character, is too problematic. So he said the mangaka to put another one or she would be bitten to death.
-When it rains, Hibari doesn´t get wet. The rain gets Hibari.
-Why is Mukuro hidden into Chrome? Because he fears to be bitten to death.
-Time doesn´t waits nobody. Unless that person is Hibari.
-The universe isn´t in continuous expansion. It only tries to escape from Hibari.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 21, 2008)

Diego Serrano said:


> Some truths about Hibari Kyoya:
> 
> -Hibari has two speeds: walk and bite to death.
> -Sasuke needs the Sharingan and Chidoris to pwn. Goku needs the nuclear-power Kame-ha. Hibari only needs 2 tonfas to pwn you.
> ...


This post is full of truth.


----------



## jazz189 (Feb 21, 2008)

Speaking of Hibari exactly how old is he? I mean according to what he said to Tsuna, he chooses the grade he's in. That and he doesn't really look any different in the future ark.


----------



## Penance (Feb 21, 2008)

I think he's two years older than Tsuna...so like 16?


----------



## Ippy (Feb 23, 2008)

Time for voting for the new Manga of the Month!

I know that this is the KHR thread, but vote for Shin Angyo Onshi anyway.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2008)

KHR! apparently, that it was recommended yet again, so show your love for the series you like


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 23, 2008)

GET ACTIVE PEOPLE OR I WILL BITE YOU ALL TO DEATH


----------



## Shiron (Feb 23, 2008)

Raw and trans for 182 are out for those who want them:
Link


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 23, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Raw and trans for 182 are out for those who want them:
> Link



Thanks alot  reps pending


----------



## Penance (Feb 23, 2008)

Awesome!  Time to read...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 23, 2008)

we are pulling away now on the poll but we still need more votes

do your job ppl

Why Kyuubi(tch) is afraid of the Uchihas...


----------



## Felix (Feb 23, 2008)

I just finished reading up to the most recent chapter.
Gosh, from something that started so silly this has gotten quite good.

P.S Why the hell is the Primo so... Shounen like (I know, he is exactly like Tsuna), why couldn't he have looked more Mafioso like all the other Vongola damnit.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 23, 2008)

I didn't think it was getting better. >_>

The battle for the Vongola Rings really hyped it for me, probably my favorite part of the series.

But ever since the invasion of the Millefore base began, things are starting to get really repetetive. New Character, Fight, New Character, Fight. Over and over.


----------



## kaz (Feb 23, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> But ever since the invasion of the Millefore base began, things are starting to get really repetetive. New Character, Fight, New Character, Fight. Over and over.



What more do you expect when people raid a base?

There is going to be new characters and there will be fights.


----------



## Felix (Feb 23, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> What more do you expect when people raid a base?
> 
> There is going to be new characters and there will be fights.



Indeed, that is given.
I want to see Future Chrome and Reborn


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 23, 2008)

Janime

vote hitman reborn yanniv


----------



## Shinji (Feb 23, 2008)

When reborn gets MOTM, I'm gonna make a "Byakuran kills you favorite characters" thread


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 23, 2008)

shinji SAO is catching rapidly get all ur friends to vote for us


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 23, 2008)

here

Voted!


----------



## Sin (Feb 23, 2008)

Stop voting for KHR 

SAO deserves a turn 

In other news, WHERE R MAH SCANS? D:


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 23, 2008)

Sin said:


> Stop voting for KHR
> 
> SAO deserves a turn
> 
> In other news, WHERE R MAH SCANS? D:



scans are coming but.....
wheres my love


----------



## kaz (Feb 23, 2008)

Sin said:


> In other news, WHERE R MAH SCANS? D:



Here ya go. Target 182:

Here for 182


----------



## Sin (Feb 23, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Here ya go. Target 182:
> 
> Here for 182


Alright then, good 

I'll be back to yell at you guys some more and discuss the chapter in a second


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 23, 2008)

Sin said:


> Stop voting for KHR
> 
> SAO deserves a turn
> 
> In other news, WHERE R MAH SCANS? D:



sao is awesome since ive read it lol... but i voted for hitman


----------



## Shinji (Feb 23, 2008)

Sin said:


> Stop voting for KHR
> 
> SAO deserves a turn
> 
> In other news, WHERE R MAH SCANS? D:



SAO is a great read, but not really much to talk about, since its practically over... 

Reborn is weekly and we can discuss plot development and possibilities


----------



## Sin (Feb 23, 2008)

Shinji said:


> SAO is a great read, but not really much to talk about, since its practically over...
> 
> Reborn is weekly and we can discuss plot development and possibilities


Plenty to talk about, got a whole volume and a half left, with releases nearly weekly, and the ending to speculate about, AND the war 

Not to mention Reborn got its turn already, SAO deserves it before it ends.

Target 182: Didn't expect Tsuna to pull out both Zero Point Breakthroughs, but good chap overall.


----------



## Shinji (Feb 23, 2008)

Sin said:


> Plenty to talk about, got a whole volume and a half left, with releases nearly weekly, and the ending to speculate about, AND the war
> 
> Not to mention Reborn got its turn already, SAO deserves it before it ends.
> 
> Target 182: Didn't expect Tsuna to pull out both Zero Point Breakthroughs, but good chap overall.



not if you seen the raws and know what happens to Aji tae


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 23, 2008)

moondoggie sama did u vote for us  
The Neko Girl FC


----------



## Sin (Feb 23, 2008)

Shinji said:


> not if you seen the raws and know what happens to Aji tae


That's like 3 people 

@Hibari: Stop it


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 23, 2008)

u cant stop me ^^


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 23, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> What more do you expect when people raid a base?
> 
> There is going to be new characters and there will be fights.




If that's all there is going to be it. Than it would've been better not to have this invasion arc at all.

Seriously, just have the Varia/Dino/etc. come and help the attack and a Tsuna vs. Byakuran would be just fine. Not more and more new characters showing up. Oh, and some Gokudera too, to see what he's learned and more of his past.


----------



## Penance (Feb 23, 2008)

I guess they're just foils to see what the Vongola have learned (Well, Tsuna's close family members, anyway)...


----------



## spaZ (Feb 23, 2008)

did anyone notice the 1 on tsunas gloves when he did zero point break through?


----------



## Sin (Feb 23, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> If that's all there is going to be it. Than it would've been better not to have this invasion arc at all.
> 
> Seriously, just have the Varia/Dino/etc. come and help the attack and a Tsuna vs. Byakuran would be just fine. Not more and more new characters showing up. Oh, and some Gokudera too, to see what he's learned and more of his past.


I feel the same way. Unless we get some twists in, it's going to get repetitive, fast. Run a little while, meet the obstacle, one stays behind, fight, rinse and repeat.

Hopefully it won't turn into Bleach and its Hueco Mundo formula


----------



## Shiron (Feb 23, 2008)

spaZ said:


> did anyone notice the 1 on tsunas gloves when he did zero point break through?


Yeah. That goes along with it being the Zero Point Breakthrough: _First Edition_; it was the same ZPB that the Primo Vongola Boss used.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 23, 2008)

Great chapter.

How would Tsuna utilize Breakthrough Custom (Revised) if the enemy doesn't attack?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 23, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Yeah. That goes along with it being the Zero Point Breakthrough: _First Edition_; it was the same ZPB that the Primo Vongola Boss used.



didn't he use the first edition on xanxus?


----------



## Shiron (Feb 23, 2008)

spaZ said:


> didn't he use the first edition on xanxus?


Yeah, and I'm pretty sure the gloves formed a "I" when he used it back then as well.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 23, 2008)

Someone should colour in the last page, it looks good.


----------



## Sin (Feb 23, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Great chapter.
> 
> How would Tsuna utilize Breakthrough Custom (Revised) if the enemy doesn't attack?


I understood it as if they went up to them and self destructed. Thus, the impact of the four of them was absorbed by ZPB revised.


----------



## Penance (Feb 23, 2008)

Cool...I was wondering the same thing about those I's...


----------



## kaz (Feb 24, 2008)

A good chapter. I like how Tsuna's gloves changes to an I when he uses the First Edition, and an X when he uses the Revised version. 

I can't wait to see him do something to where he uses his gloves in VER V.R.



Knuckle said:


> If that's all there is going to be it. Than it would've been better not to have this invasion arc at all.
> 
> Seriously, just have the Varia/Dino/etc. come and help the attack and a Tsuna vs. Byakuran would be just fine. Not more and more new characters showing up. Oh, and some Gokudera too, to see what he's learned and more of his past.



Of course we all want to see Tsuna going up against Byakuran, etc, but things have to develop before we get to those things. It seems before they can get to the stronger tier of Millefiore, they need to deal with the pending danger in Japan and destroy the time machine, which is probably one of the biggest things about this Arc. So this whole raid on the Japan base is quite important for the Vongola.

Also keep in mind that there are at least three A rank Millefiore captains in Japan. There is bound to be interesting fights.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 24, 2008)

so much hitman hate on the MoM we need to win guys im pretty confident if we win again we will get a section for ourselves


----------



## kaz (Feb 24, 2008)

They are just hating because Reborn already won once already.

As for a section for ourselves... many would argue mangas like HxH or DGM, etc, deserve its own section before KHR.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 24, 2008)

lol DGM, HxH is off and on. KHR comes out every week and its gettin more and more popular by the day.

Tell all your friends to vote for KHR!


----------



## kaz (Feb 24, 2008)

DGM comes out every week with Reborn and the other mangas that are in Jump. HxH is off and on.

As for voting, how else did you think Reborn got a sudden jump in votes?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 24, 2008)

I was reading DGM b4 i read Hitman but clearly 1 is inferior to the other


----------



## Felix (Feb 24, 2008)

Look in the top fifty

Post your opinions.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 24, 2008)

Sin said:


> I understood it as if they went up to them and self destructed. Thus, the impact of the four of them was absorbed by ZPB revised.



Ah I see, I just thought the machines just shot missiles or something, not self destructing. I guess this way, Tsuna would be fully recovered.


----------



## Otori (Feb 24, 2008)

Really great chapter. It was a great demonstration of Tsuna's skill and power. I was impressed by his determination and how calm he was throughout, definitely a change from the Tsuna of early chapters, when fighting wasn't even an option.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2008)

lol the part where reborn was like why are you smiling, tsuna is a perv
hmm, i think this battle last no more than two chapters, but that ice revised thing has potential


----------



## Death (Feb 24, 2008)

I just love how strong these ice attacks of Tsuna are.  He has one that can damn near destroy all and then one to heal.  Now watch him by the end of the arc either come up with another ZPB attack by itself or one that somehow misses with the flame.

The possibilities are definitely there for him to become something really badass by the end of the arc.


----------



## Majeh (Feb 27, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Yeah, and I'm pretty sure the gloves formed a "I" when he used it back then as well.



nah they didnt form the "I". idk y it doing it now but this is from the xanxus fight
Your user notes


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 27, 2008)

so lame changing there votes tho


----------



## Penance (Feb 27, 2008)

Now I'm just confused, again...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 27, 2008)

Alot of Eyeshield voters pm'ed a mod so they could change it to SAO cos they were losing.


----------



## Ork (Feb 27, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Alot of Eyeshield voters pm'ed a mod so they could change it to SAO cos they were losing.



Ew. Imma go vote now. KHR ftw


----------



## Lenalee (Feb 27, 2008)

We're currently tied with...um, the Korean one. SAO.

I voted for FMA ('cause it's been pretty interesting lately, and I've liked it longer), so I can't help now.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 27, 2008)

u can be lame and change ur vote  like all those eyeshield ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Sin (Feb 27, 2008)

What happened to you know... discussing the manga in this thread?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 27, 2008)

GTFO traitor


----------



## Lenalee (Feb 27, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> u can be lame and change ur vote  like all those eyeshield ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



But I like FMA. 

Ehrrr...
On topic, right.

I wanna see Dino in the future.  He's my fifth favorite character...


----------



## Sin (Feb 27, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> GTFO traitor




Nevah said I didn't like KHR, I just like SAO more


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 27, 2008)

If you say so


----------



## Sin (Feb 27, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> If you say so


Lets make up


----------



## kaz (Feb 27, 2008)

I like KHR more than I do SAO. 

Perhaps it is because I read all 17 Volumes of SAO.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 27, 2008)

Sin said:


> Lets make up



Only this can make me happy


----------



## Sin (Feb 27, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> I like KHR more than I do SAO.
> 
> Perhaps it is because I read all 17 Volumes of SAO.


D:

No spoilers pl0x T__T

Anywho, I understand you guys like KHR more, but you can't be mad at other people for liking SAO more. It doesn't mean we love KHR any less 



Hibari Kyoya said:


> Only this can make me happy



As I remember, the ball is in your court on that one


----------



## kaz (Feb 27, 2008)

Sin said:


> D:
> 
> No spoilers pl0x T__T
> 
> Anywho, I understand you guys like KHR more, but you can't be mad at other people for liking SAO more. It doesn't mean we love KHR any less



I don't mind ya liking SAO more than KHR nor am I mad at anyone, lol.

But Sir Hibari is gonna bite you to death if you don't vote KHR.


----------



## Lenalee (Feb 27, 2008)

I think that if it gets nominated enough times, KHR should just get its own little section.


----------



## Sin (Feb 27, 2008)

Hinamori said:


> I think that if it gets nominated enough times, KHR should just get its own little section.


TTGL had a 35k post thread, and was the biggest fad on the forums for like months, had a ton of signatures, and requested it several times, yet the best we got was Anime of the Month.

The admins aren't likely to make individual sections again, at least, that's what we were told.


----------



## Felix (Feb 27, 2008)

Indeed, I still resent the fact that TTGL did not have it's separate forum.


----------



## delirium (Feb 27, 2008)

Hinamori said:


> Ehrrr...
> On topic, right.
> 
> I wanna see Dino in the future.  He's my fifth favorite character...



Seriously. He must be so bad ass right now.


----------



## Lenalee (Feb 27, 2008)

Sin said:


> TTGL had a 35k post thread, and was the biggest fad on the forums for like months, had a ton of signatures, and requested it several times, yet the best we got was Anime of the Month.
> 
> The admins aren't likely to make individual sections again, at least, that's what we were told.



I had assumed that was because it was a 26-episode anime, though my discovery of the FMA anime section killed that theory.

What a bummer, though; both about TTGL and KHR. I finished TTGL a few weeks ago. Dx



delirium said:


> Seriously. He must be so bad ass right now.



I hope he still looks pretty much the same. He'd probably be in his thirties by now...


----------



## kaz (Feb 27, 2008)

Wasn't he showcased on the color spread for 158? I'm pretty sure that is him.

Dino and his family are probably on the down low. That could be the reason why we haven't heard from them or about them since the Future Arc began.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 27, 2008)

Dino and his family are currently battling 1 of the melifore squads in a draw i think.


----------



## Shinji (Feb 27, 2008)

Isn't Dino in a stalemate with 1 of the Millefiore squads


----------



## Lenalee (Feb 27, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Wasn't he showcased on the color spread for 158? I'm pretty sure that is him.
> 
> Dino and his family are probably on the down low. That could be the reason why we haven't heard from them or about them since the Future Arc began.



That's _him_?  Oh my. 



Hibari Kyoya said:


> Dino and his family are currently battling 1 of the melifore squads in a draw i think.





Shinji said:


> Isn't Dino in a stalemate with 1 of the Millefiore squads



Oh, right. I knew he was engaged in something, but I couldn't remember what it was exactly...


----------



## kaz (Feb 27, 2008)

I guess I missed it when they said Dino's family was taking on a squad from the Millefiore.

But regardless of that, Amano isn't doing us justice by not showing us this fight. And how can a family of five thousand have a hard time with one squad?


----------



## Shinji (Feb 27, 2008)

Obviously the 14th squad captain is A ranked, or just tough as hell


----------



## Penance (Feb 27, 2008)

Go Dino!  (as long as he's around his family)


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 27, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Obviously the 14th squad captain is A ranked, or just tough as hell



im guessin hes a captain if hes keeping dino busy


----------



## Lenalee (Feb 27, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> But regardless of that, Amano isn't doing us justice by not showing us this fight. And how can a family of five thousand have a hard time with one squad?



It could be that over the years, a lot of their family has been wiped out by various attacks.

Or perhaps the squad is enormous?

I dunno.


----------



## Sin (Feb 27, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> im guessin hes a captain if hes keeping dino busy


Or he got Dino in a room where it's only him versus the captain


----------



## Verdugo (Feb 27, 2008)

Okay, so I just finished reading the series. I love it.  Tsuna and Xanxus's fight was so epic.

Also enjoying the current arc.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 27, 2008)

Doujins

hitman needs ur votes


----------



## Verdugo (Feb 27, 2008)

Done! 

Whoa, that's close.


----------



## Penance (Feb 27, 2008)

...Yeah, it is...


----------



## Toruk Macto (Feb 28, 2008)

Spoilers from mangahelpers

*Spoiler*: __ 







> This is verified from the pictures. From 2ch as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Penance (Feb 29, 2008)

Tsuna is kind of a badass now, isn't he?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is it just me or does his flame look different?


----------



## Penance (Feb 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They could be 'Hard Flames'...


----------



## kaz (Feb 29, 2008)

We won the MotM poll, but who knows what the Admins/Mods will do now.


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 29, 2008)

I think there wil be another poll made thats the impression I got as this one went down the toilet a long long time ago and it also seemed to be closed early.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Secret weapon?? Tsuna has one I thought he just had his new technique? I'm almost not interested at all as to what that is, this fight hasnt excited me really I just want to see what the others have learnt more than anything I know Tsuna is the main character but I want to see everyone elses new abilities.. Plus a mosca does not make for an exciting opponent.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 29, 2008)

hah we actually won i bet we dont get it though


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 29, 2008)

I think there was some dupe account stupidity going on like people with 0 posts voting and other silliness so I dunno what will happen. It's been a bit of a mess but at least it made the mods realise there is a need for new rules regarding the way MotM works.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 29, 2008)

Thing is they should have enforced these rules before the actual voting started, now theres going to be chaos.

Or equally they could have made the rules so they apply next month.


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 29, 2008)

True and true but either way there will be chaos! I think people were saying it from the first page of voting just nobody paid attention to it until the votes were a few days in.


----------



## Lenalee (Feb 29, 2008)

spaZ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does his flame look different?




*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks a bit more, ah, uncontrolled, in a way, to me.






Yanniv said:


> We won the MotM poll, but who knows what the Admins/Mods will do now.



 @ Winning
D: @ There being issues



Niabingi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Secret weapon?? Tsuna has one I thought he just had his new technique? I'm almost not interested at all as to what that is, this fight hasnt excited me really I just want to see what the others have learnt more than anything I know Tsuna is the main character but I want to see everyone elses new abilities.. Plus a mosca does not make for an exciting opponent.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree; if he's going to show a secret technique, I wish it would be against a better opponent.
I'd love to see any of the others fight, since they were in training for a little while, and they've obviously improved.
Then there's Ryouhei, whom we've seen nothing of yet in the future...D:


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 29, 2008)

wooooooohoooooooooo we wonnnnnnnnnnnn i hope u lot are all active for the subsection


----------



## P.I.G (Feb 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not really digging the idea of tsuna's supposed new attack the X-burner....we might be seeing a future Ichigo with what tsuna's been showing us so far, then again this isn't a bad thing per-say.


----------



## Lenalee (Feb 29, 2008)

*Hibari* - I'll be active, but a part of me wishes Fullmetal Alchemist had won, as I know it's coming close to the end of the manga. 

*P.I.G* - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The only thing that bothers me is his ability to fly/defy gravity, though I'm good as long as that doesn't turn into something the whole cast can do.


----------



## Shinji (Feb 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsuna gonna be a long way away from beating Shou or Byakuran if he has to use X-Burner on a king Mosca. The fact of the matter is Spanner is gonna have that move analyzed for future reference.


----------



## P.I.G (Feb 29, 2008)

Hinamori said:


> * P.I.G* -
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



flying? I always thought Tsuna propelled himself into the air with his gloves but yeah.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 29, 2008)

Too much Tsuna action. Needs more Gokudera.


----------



## Lenalee (Feb 29, 2008)

P.I.G said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> flying? I always thought Tsuna propelled himself into the air with his gloves but yeah.



Oh, really? That's my bad.  I had never really figured out how it happened.



Knuckle said:


> Too much Tsuna action. Needs more Gokudera.



Quoted for truth.

Gokudera <3


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 1, 2008)

We need more action from Gokudera, Yamamoto and Ryohei! I'm kinda bored of Tsuna's gloves I don't really find his fights that interesting. It all hinges on his opponent Xanxus was a good opponent and it made the fight interesting but since then it's all been whatever as far as Tsuna's little tussles have gone.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 1, 2008)

We need more action from Reborn tbh


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 1, 2008)

So true I would love to see what Reborn can really do!!


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 1, 2008)

The Chinese scanalations for  183 are out. The looks like its heating up


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 1, 2008)

really didn't know. (is too lazy to check mangahelpers), and if there are people interested someone colored all of chapter 158. If you've seen it already then ignore it.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 1, 2008)

Anybody been in the meta dome lately?

I calced tsuna at mach 2.6 BEFORE his power ups, back in the Xanxus fight


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 1, 2008)

really dont have a clue how these battle dome things ever work lol


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 1, 2008)

Cause he dodged a gatling gun and stuff.

Someone REALLY needs to colour in Tsuna.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 1, 2008)

Coloured chapter 158 was awesome!! I think there have been links to it posted in here on many occasions!...

As for the battledome stuff I don't really like it in there it's just far too one piecey xD


----------



## Penance (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## Brooke (Mar 2, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> Coloured chapter 158 was awesome!! I think there have been links to it posted in here on many occasions!...
> 
> As for the battledome stuff I don't really like it in there it's just far too one piecey xD



Whats wrong with One Piece? HMMMMM


----------



## spaZ (Mar 2, 2008)

LOL it doesn't look like one piece fighting or anything at all.


----------



## Sin (Mar 2, 2008)

Brooke said:


> Whats wrong with One Piece? HMMMMM


The fans.

Anyways, as for this fight, meh, we need a change of pace.

"MY SECRET WEAPON, RAWR"
"O RLY?"
"YA RLY"
"KAY. MY SECRET WEAPON"
"..."


----------



## Brooke (Mar 2, 2008)

Sin said:


> The fans.
> 
> Anyways, as for this fight, meh, we need a change of pace.
> 
> ...



I will take that as a personal attack and cry.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 2, 2008)

lol OP is awesome but not as good as KHR


----------



## spaZ (Mar 2, 2008)

lol op rapes any manga/anime out there


----------



## Sin (Mar 2, 2008)

spaZ said:


> lol op rapes any manga/anime out there


See, that's the problem with OP. Most op fans are so hardcore about OP, they think it's the second coming of Jesus in manga form, when its a good shounen at best.


----------



## Lenalee (Mar 2, 2008)

I got to about 170-something of One Piece (Luffy and Crocodile were fighting, I remember) and it was interesting enough, but I wasn't drawn into it enough that I read any more since then.

Maybe someday.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 2, 2008)

One Piece is a pretty good series. However, it isn't the best; even out of the manga series I've read, I have a few I like better than it. There are a lot of good parts in it, but even so... I just can't say that it's the best series, especially considering there are tons of series I haven't read/watched yet.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 2, 2008)

Hell yes it's the fans that make me like one piece even less than I do already. I also never found the story telling compelling and it lacked overarching theme just never felt engaged and don't like the fights. I love the characters and find it very funny but everything else was just okay. But it's venerated so highly by it's fans it was just setup for failure from the start.


----------



## Brooke (Mar 3, 2008)

Sin said:


> See, that's the problem with OP. Most op fans are so hardcore about OP, they think it's the second coming of Jesus in manga form, when its a good shounen at best.



I think your confusing the One Piece fans with the Naruto fans it's fine don't worry about it we all make mistakes.


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 4, 2008)

IMHO: One Piece fans aren't so bad when you compare them to Narutards, or rather Uchihatards. Every other fandom (besides Inuyasha) looks sane in their presence.

By the way just out of curiosity do any of you buy the official VIZ release of Reborn! or not?


----------



## spaZ (Mar 4, 2008)

One Piece is just one of my favorite manga's though I will admit it has many flaws its lacks in some areas and sometimes its just to long and such. Though reborn has probably some of the most amazing type of shonen powers, like tsuna with his gloves and the dying will flame that is probably one of my most favorite type of powers compared to any manga out there.

But yeah One Piece fans are nothing like the annoying Naruto ones out there, yeah Narutos decent but its just not on par with other manga's. Actually I don't get why its so popular its not even that great just like how dragon ball z wasn't that great but it was extremely popular.


----------



## Sin (Mar 4, 2008)

Brooke said:


> I think your confusing the One Piece fans with the Naruto fans it's fine don't worry about it we all make mistakes.


Naruto fans are bad, but some optards are just insane. Mention ANYTHING negative about OP and you get 6 page essays on the greatness of Luffy. The Naruto vs. OP thread in the Library showed how bad tardism gets.


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 4, 2008)

Though most of that was due to people actually saying "lol, I've never read or watched One Piece before, but I think Naruto is better".


----------



## Brooke (Mar 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> Naruto fans are bad, but some optards are just insane. Mention ANYTHING negative about OP and you get 6 page essays on the greatness of Luffy. The Naruto vs. OP thread in the Library showed how bad tardism gets.



I posted in that thread and my main argument was Naruto shouldn't even be called Naruto anymore it should be called Uchiha cause thats all the series has ever been about really.


----------



## Penance (Mar 4, 2008)

I like OP alright...


----------



## Sin (Mar 4, 2008)

Brooke said:


> I posted in that thread and my main argument was Naruto shouldn't even be called Naruto anymore it should be called Uchiha cause thats all the series has ever been about really.


For the record, I'm not attacking you personally 

I just answered a question you asked because I felt similarly to the person whom you were asking the question to.


----------



## Brooke (Mar 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> For the record, I'm not attacking you personally
> 
> I just answered a question you asked because I felt similarly to the person whom you were asking the question to.



Oh I know you weren't I was just stating that was my only real problem with Naruto besides a few little things.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> Naruto fans are bad, but some optards are just insane. Mention ANYTHING negative about OP and you get 6 page essays on the greatness of Luffy. The Naruto vs. OP thread in the Library showed how bad tardism gets.



You're welcome for the Konoha Library thread.    I'm an OP fan..and I ...don't see me ever going hardcore like you mention.  Oh sure, I can make snide Uchiha cracks all day, sarcastically calling those fucking eyes the greatest thing created by ink, but an opus over OP's greatness?  Nah Im good.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 4, 2008)

I gotta agree, when one piece fans get tardish, its off the scales.

Not that it isnt a good manga though.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 4, 2008)

Well happens to lots of good mangas.


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 5, 2008)

and even manga's that aren't that good at all.


----------



## P.I.G (Mar 5, 2008)

jazz189 said:


> and even manga's that aren't that good at all.



Lol, naruto


----------



## Brooke (Mar 6, 2008)

P.I.G said:


> Lol, naruto



lol agreed


----------



## MuNaZ (Mar 6, 2008)

lol, 3 times


----------



## Vault (Mar 6, 2008)

bets on who is gonna take care of byakuran


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 6, 2008)

Anti-Christ

post here noob! lol


----------



## Vault (Mar 6, 2008)

lol thx


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 7, 2008)

chap get scanned yet?


----------



## Penance (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh, well...


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 8, 2008)

I have chinese raws but i cant find any trans


----------



## Sin (Mar 8, 2008)

184 out by Binktopia: Finale～Sweet full moon～

^^


----------



## El Torero (Mar 13, 2008)

Guys, good news in the anime.

Episode 74 = Start of Future Arc


----------



## Penance (Mar 17, 2008)

Ah!  Good good stuff...


----------



## Novalis (Mar 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Target 186_ 




Ryouhei's animal is a kangeroo!



			
				kiri said:
			
		

> Holy kangaroo, Ryouhei is so cool in this chapter. XD Here's a summary of the main points because I don't feel like tanslating tonight.
> 
> - Baishana's Box weapon is a Tsuchinoko, aka a giant snake. It apparently swallowed Nigella's bear. Its name is Serpente Tempesta (Storm Snake). Yup, Baishana is a storm user.
> - A tsuchinoko is a mystical creature in Japan, much like the Loch Ness monster. But, according to Ryouhei, a real tsuchinoko was discovered in Japan about 3 years ago. >_> Right.
> ...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 20, 2008)

lol Kanagaroo!1


----------



## spaZ (Mar 20, 2008)

Not surprised at what his animal is since it was already spoliered in the anime...


----------



## Penance (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah.  I can buy that...awesome...


----------



## El Torero (Mar 20, 2008)

So, this will be a chapter to the extreme!


----------



## Novalis (Mar 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Target 186_


----------



## El Torero (Mar 21, 2008)

I predict that:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Now that future Ryohei will fight, he´ll fight and then, PUF! Present Ryohei appears, with the Ring of Sun!


----------



## Luc?fer (Mar 22, 2008)

Reborn 186 by AOM


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2008)

^Thanks. 

For some reason, I'm not shocked that ended up being Ryouhei's box animal-based weapon xD


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 22, 2008)

Use the 186 discussion thread 

Acastus


----------



## The Doctor (Mar 27, 2008)

Lol that Kanagaroo thing was funny but I still wanna know arcobaleno's secret


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 28, 2008)

DethStryque said:


> yea thats the first anime i've seen start out like that all comedy in the beginning and then Bam out of no where all this stuff starts rushing in it would have been on a level with naruto if it didnt start out like that anywayz XD as long as i know bout it doesnt matter about the rest....



Definitely agreed. Daily life chapters are a pain in the ass to get through. 

But I'm all caught up now and I love how this has turned out. If only the mystery of the Arcobaleno didn't keep on getting dangled in front of me through all these chapters! 

Especially with recent ones when you think you are finally going to find out then discover you basically have to wait until the current arc is over.


----------



## Novalis (Mar 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Target 187_ 





> スパナがツナ行方不明って嘘の報告を入江にしたみたい
> 
> 先週ジャンプよんでなくてわからなくなってて書かなかったけど
> 後半はヘビとの戦いのほうだったよ
> ...





			
				kiri said:
			
		

> It seems that Spanner reported to Irie that Tsuna is missing.
> I haven't read last week's Jump so I don't know what's going on as I write this but.
> Second half of the chapter, there is still the battle with the snake.
> The snake receives damage, and Baishana is shocked.
> ...


----------



## The Doctor (Mar 28, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> If only the mystery of the Arcobaleno didn't keep on getting dangled in front of me through all these chapters!
> 
> Especially with recent ones when you think you are finally going to find out then discover you basically have to wait until the current arc is over.



Believe me, I know how you feel 



Guschinger said:


> *Spoiler*: _Target 187_




*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn! It seems this fight will take long


----------



## Novalis (Mar 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Target 187_ 









			
				kiri said:
			
		

> - Spanner has kidnapped Tsuna someplace, and reported to Irie that Tsuna is missing. However, Tsuna's clothes, gloves, dying will pills and Kyoko's lucky charm has all been confiscated by Spanner, and he is also cuffed at gun point. In other words, he's not going to get out by himself.
> - Irie sends out search parties to look for Tsuna. His men pick up the Mosca wreckages and are analysing the battle data for more information.
> - Spanner is a foreigner, but he likes Japan and Japanese people because of the advance technologies. And katakana and kanji are cool. And green tea is great. And so on. (Hahaha.)
> - But, he is interested the most in the Vongola 10th Boss's imperfected X BURNER. He wants to make Tsuna perfect the X BURNER. Tsuna's not quite sure how to take this.
> ...


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for the spoiler! Cant wait!


----------



## Junas (Mar 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow... very interesting on Tsuna's side. Wonder what would he do to get out? I like how Ryohei is handling things his own way as usual.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 29, 2008)

we have alot of people taking up hitman reborn names now lol


----------



## Junas (Mar 29, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> we have alot of people taking up hitman reborn names now lol



Lol... Yeah, I got into Hitman Reborn a while ago and am so into it alot... Alot of the characters I do like, but Rokudo Mukuro stands out to me alot. I really hope that he comes back soon...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 29, 2008)

I seen a Tsuna, Mukuro, Byukuran, Xanxus, Belphogor and ofc me


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Ahh, why is Reborn! always one of the last of WSJ to get scanned. ;_;


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, talk about luck. lol

Thanks.


----------



## Junas (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Kira! Thou art Divine....


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 29, 2008)

Perfected X-Burner huh?

I sense a Kamehameha coming along.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 30, 2008)

Ryouhei rocks.  I wonder what exactly his gloves do.

I can't wait to see the perfected X-Burner.


----------



## El Torero (Mar 30, 2008)

*SASAGAWA RYOHEI FTW!!!! TO THE EXTREME!!!!!!!!!!!   *

Hibari: That´s because Reborn is being the manga version of Gurren Laggan, and that´s thanks to the epicness


----------



## Junas (Mar 30, 2008)

^*QFT.... I think the Vongola should have a catchphrase like TTGL's!!!* 

I have a feeling that Spanner isn't evil, but it could be that if he witnesses the X Burner he could use the data for his Mosca units to kill off Tsuna... Maybe he just wants Tsuna to kill off the Whitespell because he hates their guts.


----------



## Kimi Sama (Mar 31, 2008)

Hallo. I started reading Reborn last week after seeing various cool gifs and manga images around the forum (mostly of Tsuna doing cool shit with fire) and I'm up to chapter 40 and well... when do things like that actualy start happening?

Tsuna is a loser, has an everyday problem, Reborn or somebody else deploys one of their sole character traits, Tsuna does the "waaah!" face he does every other panel, daft things happen, and the chapter ends with no real plot or development happening at all.

Amusing enough to begin with and obviously almost all manga start off a bit silly, but after 40 chapters with only a handful deviating from that outline, I'm pretty bored.

Will there be things like character development and action soon, or is there another 40 chapters of this first?


----------



## Kuran (Mar 31, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Perfected X-Burner huh?
> 
> I sense a Kamehameha coming along.



just one handed


----------



## Sin (Mar 31, 2008)

Kimi Sama said:


> Hallo. I started reading Reborn last week after seeing various cool gifs and manga images around the forum (mostly of Tsuna doing cool shit with fire) and I'm up to chapter 40 and well... when do things like that actualy start happening?
> 
> Tsuna is a loser, has an everyday problem, Reborn or somebody else deploys one of their sole character traits, Tsuna does the "waaah!" face he does every other panel, daft things happen, and the chapter ends with no real plot or development happening at all.
> 
> ...


Good stuff starts around Chapter 60.


----------



## Kuran (Mar 31, 2008)

read 1-20 and 60-187 

i did it in a day


----------



## Kimi Sama (Mar 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> Good stuff starts around Chapter 60.



Ah good, not too long to go so I'll actualy carry on reading. If it was too far I was just gonna skip and check it out and then maybe read the other chapters later if there are confusing references.

Can't believe it took 60 chapters to get a real plot going, most shounen have at least one or two serious arcs done by then. 

How would you rate it when it really gets going? 

Oh and cheers for the help


----------



## Kuran (Mar 31, 2008)

reborn is the best manga from 60 chap on


----------



## Sin (Mar 31, 2008)

Kimi Sama said:


> Ah good, not too long to go so I'll actualy carry on reading. If it was too far I was just gonna skip and check it out and then maybe read the other chapters later if there are confusing references.
> 
> Can't believe it took 60 chapters to get a real plot going, most shounen have at least one or two serious arcs done by then.
> 
> ...


It's pretty good, the first arc (60+) is a little meh-ish since the characters still have relatively weak abilities, but after that arc, it gets good. So far, there's only been 3 real story arcs. The first (60+), the Varia Arc that follows it, and the current arc we're in.


----------



## Kuran (Mar 31, 2008)

i find some chaps before chap 60 hilarious though, the learning to swim, ...


----------



## Sin (Mar 31, 2008)

Tsuna Sawada said:


> i find some chaps before chap 60 hilarious though, the learning to swim, ...


I hated all the daily life chaps tbh 

It took me like 3 weeks to get through them cause they were so repetitive/boring.

After that though, I finished the rest in 2-3 days.


----------



## Kimi Sama (Mar 31, 2008)

> I hated all the daily life chaps tbh
> 
> It took me like 3 weeks to get through them cause they were so repetitive/boring.
> 
> After that though, I finished the rest in 2-3 days.


Glad to see I'm not the only one who got so bored so fast, I was half expecting there to be lots of fans telling me to fuck off because it was apparently comic gold to them.



> i find some chaps before chap 60 hilarious though, the learning to swim, ...


It has been pretty funn a few times, but since it's basically the same characters doing the same things in slightly different circumstances every time, overall it's been like watching Little Britain, only even less funny.



Tsuna Sawada said:


> read 1-20 and 60-187
> 
> i did it in a day


Hahah right in that case I'm just going to skip right to chapter 60 and read from there. I had a vague hope there would be something important before then, but I guess not!
So far the amount of development from 40 chapers could probably have been done in 4 -_-



Sin said:


> It's pretty good, the first arc (60+) is a little meh-ish since the characters still have relatively weak abilities, but after that arc, it gets good. So far, there's only been 3 real story arcs. The first (60+), the Varia Arc that follows it, and the current arc we're in.


I'm basically going to treat it like chapter 60 is chapter 1, then, since most manga start off with fairly weak abilities at the start. 

You'll probably hear from me again in a couple of weeks and I'll be a huge fan lol


----------



## Sin (Mar 31, 2008)

See, this is why THIS thread deserves a sticky of some sort.


----------



## Kuran (Mar 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> I hated all the daily life chaps tbh
> 
> It took me like 3 weeks to get through them cause they were so repetitive/boring.
> 
> After that though, I finished the rest in 2-3 days.



i found some of them funny 

but i finished 1-40 60-185 in 1 day 

seriously 

i'm obsessed


----------



## Sin (Mar 31, 2008)

Tsuna Sawada said:


> i found some of them funny
> 
> but i finished 1-40 60-185 in 1 day
> 
> ...


I read Gantz in one day, in its entirety


----------



## Kuran (Mar 31, 2008)

you read fast


----------



## Sin (Mar 31, 2008)

Tsuna Sawada said:


> you read fast


It wasn't hard, took me like 7 hours. It was a pretty easy read.


----------



## Kuran (Mar 31, 2008)

death note reads slow


----------



## Sin (Mar 31, 2008)

Tsuna Sawada said:


> death note reads slow


Actually, it does 

So much talking, I tried to one-day it, but failed


----------



## Kuran (Mar 31, 2008)

you can watch the anime faster


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 31, 2008)

i watched the 1st few eps like to ep 40


----------



## Kuran (Mar 31, 2008)

it doesn't go to 40


----------



## Krisis (Mar 31, 2008)

I've finished reading Hitman. It's awesome


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 31, 2008)

i kno but i watched the anime tild 40 then manga'd it



Krisis said:


> I've finished reading Hitman. It's awesome



who do u have 2 thank i told u its good


----------



## Kuran (Mar 31, 2008)

whatcha think krisis?


----------



## Sin (Mar 31, 2008)

Tsuna Sawada said:


> you can watch the anime faster


I read it, and just watched highlights in the anime. Like L's death and stuff


----------



## Kuran (Mar 31, 2008)

didn't like the end


----------



## Sin (Mar 31, 2008)

Tsuna Sawada said:


> didn't like the end


Everything after L's death was fail.


----------



## Kuran (Mar 31, 2008)

kind of 

anywayz, back on topic X3


----------



## Junas (Mar 31, 2008)

I thought the first 60 chapters were pretty funny, guess it's to some people's tastes. I thought it served to introduce the characters that we know and eventually showcase the power everyone has from the beginning of a threat to the next at the end. Mukuro certainly came out as one great villain for the first serious arc and I loved him ever since... That's obvious of course! :WOW


----------



## Fleecy (Mar 31, 2008)

Can anyone please tell me which chapter:

- Ryohei said I-Pin was his "first love"
- I-Pin's master was revealed to be an Arcobaleno

I've been looking forever! @_@


----------



## Penance (Mar 31, 2008)

Fleecy said:


> Can anyone please tell me which chapter:
> 
> - Ryohei said I-Pin was his "first love"
> - I-Pin's master was revealed to be an Arcobaleno
> ...






Shika starts taking Hidan for a long walk.


----------



## Fleecy (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Lenalee (Mar 31, 2008)

Eh? I don't remember Ryouhei mentioning I-Pin being his first love. o.o


----------



## Penance (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't remember it, either (Unless Present day Ryouhei is talking about Future I-Pin, in which it's in one of the earlier chapters, maybe)...


----------



## Austeria (Apr 1, 2008)

Lenalee said:


> Eh? I don't remember Ryouhei mentioning I-Pin being his first love. o.o


Link removed

And there's another instance where he had a dream about Yi-Pin, I think. But I can't find the chapter.


----------



## Kuran (Apr 1, 2008)

Lenalee said:


> Eh? I don't remember Ryouhei mentioning I-Pin being his first love. o.o



me either


----------



## Junas (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh? I must have missed that then...  Now we know about it... 

Anyways, what do you predict will happen in the next chapter? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I foresee more epicness from Ryohei and cook that ugly snake alive since he is the Guardian of the Sun...


----------



## spaZ (Apr 1, 2008)

He thought she was cute but that was it..


----------



## Kuran (Apr 2, 2008)

ryohei will pwn, and you'll see how the dude from the black hides tsuna from the white


----------



## Novalis (Apr 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Target 188_ 






> 兄、高速自己治癒能力で分解より早く細胞を再生していた
> ターバンのおっさんクワガタで攻撃するが兄余裕
> 
> ターバン焦って入江に通信　「我　救援を所望す！！」
> ...





			
				kiri said:
			
		

> Ryouhei's activation attribute heals him faster than the storm flames can degenerate him, so he's fine. Baishana attacks with another Box (I think; this part is unclear), but to no avail.
> 
> Baishana calls Irie for reinforcements. But, there's nobody near his location. Irie realises the Vongola are near the research lab and panics.
> 
> end of chapter.





...........


----------



## Kuran (Apr 3, 2008)

spoiler X3!


----------



## Junas (Apr 3, 2008)

Ahh... this latest spoiler is certainly becoming interesting! Can't wait to read it soon...


----------



## Kuran (Apr 3, 2008)

it's always out so late


----------



## Junas (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, it should be out earlier than later... No point in making us wait!


----------



## Kuran (Apr 3, 2008)

fapping in between mukuro makes the drawing wait


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2008)

i more interested in what tsuna's perfected X-burner is gonna be like  i hope its something different but at the same time haxx


----------



## Kuran (Apr 3, 2008)

5 000 000 000 dollars it's got something to do with the gloves


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2008)

Tsuna Sawada said:


> 5 000 000 000 dollars it's got something to do with the gloves



you dont say hayate


----------



## Kuran (Apr 3, 2008)

i wish i saw future tsuna pek


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2008)

me too X3 the writer is clever killed him off in the future so you can keep guessing 

nice ava BTW


----------



## Kuran (Apr 3, 2008)

he's justing playing with us


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2008)

again hayate you dont say


----------



## Kuran (Apr 3, 2008)

i want him to draw faster


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2008)

im more interested in the X-burner tbh cant wait when its animated


----------



## Kuran (Apr 3, 2008)

manga > anime


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2008)

thats kinda obvious i havent seen alot of manga < anime 

i have to say hitman reborn interms of manga has been the most consistent imo out of all the manga out now it carries on getting better and the pace is also constantly good  i love reborn


----------



## Kuran (Apr 3, 2008)

reborn is the best manga 

the anime version of tsuna, his voice


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2008)

when in hyper mode his voice aint so bad


----------



## Kuran (Apr 3, 2008)

he's really cool then, but the first episode i saw him, i thought


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2008)

lol i first i was seeing pics like this 



then when i watched the first episode i saw this n00b here  



i was really confused


----------



## Kuran (Apr 3, 2008)

noob?


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah hayate n00b  did i hurt your feelings since you now share the same name


----------



## Kuran (Apr 3, 2008)

i am the vongola 10th, you call me a noob?


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2008)

lol wat??????? read the my title i put it there first


----------



## Kuran (Apr 3, 2008)

not really.


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah really and you know you copied me


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Apr 3, 2008)

I just watched the first episode today after reading the manga a month back, and I must agree, Tsuna's voice offended me at first.

It's just when he's yelling something out in normal mode, though. His speech sounds pretty normal, and his dying will mode voice ain't so bad.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Kuran (Apr 3, 2008)

again squid


----------



## Toruk Macto (Apr 3, 2008)

188 spoilers from MH

*Spoiler*: __ 



Spoilers from 2ch

兄、高速自己治癒能力で分解より早く細胞を再生していた
ターバンのおっさんクワガタで攻撃するが兄余裕

ターバン焦って入江に通信　「我　救援を所望す！！」

でも近くには誰もいず、。入江も焦る　「まずい?このままでは奴らが研究所に！！」
ここまで。


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ryouhei's activation attribute heals him faster than the storm flames can degenerate him, so he's fine. Baishana attacks with another Box (I think; this part is unclear), but to no avail.

Baishana calls Irie for reinforcements. But, there's nobody near his location. Irie realises the Vongola are near the research lab and panics.

end of chapter.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 3, 2008)

IRIE RUN IRIE RUN U LITTLE BITCH THE VONGOLA ARE COMING!!


----------



## Toruk Macto (Apr 3, 2008)

You gonna get owned by Irie-sama -.-


----------



## Junas (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, sure... Irie is going to run around with his tail between his legs when the Vongola crushes those around him!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 3, 2008)

What are you gonna do when there's Vongola in your base, killing your doods?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 3, 2008)

You call Lu Buu.


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2008)

lol lu bu cant save you from hibari


----------



## Junas (Apr 3, 2008)

Mukuro of the owl takes it alone....


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 3, 2008)

Mukuros dead lol

Hibari takes it alone


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2008)

lol mukuro the owl aint dead


----------



## Junas (Apr 3, 2008)

damn right you are, vault!


----------



## spaZ (Apr 4, 2008)

Hmm I just thought of something, you know how tsuna and them are 9 years and 10 months into the future right? Well maybe once they hit 10 years in the future aka once two months goes by they all might end up getting back to there time?


----------



## Penance (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah, I thought the same thing...


----------



## Kuran (Apr 4, 2008)

perhaps


----------



## Novalis (Apr 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Target 188_


----------



## Kuran (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Vault (Apr 4, 2008)

oh shit Ryohei is epic beyond belief


----------



## Kuran (Apr 4, 2008)

to the extreme


----------



## Vault (Apr 4, 2008)

ryohei is beyond extreme


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 4, 2008)

Extreme?!

from now on, that word is replaced with Ryouhei


----------



## Vault (Apr 4, 2008)

who would have imagined future ryohei imagine him with a ring and all the guardians


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Apr 4, 2008)

Fuck yes, extreme Ryouhei is extreme.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 4, 2008)

I hope the future Goku or some1 killed that fagget Irie in the past


----------



## Kuran (Apr 4, 2008)

goku ?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2008)

Ryouhei isn't extreme.

Extreme is Ryouhei.


----------



## Takekura (Apr 4, 2008)

Hell yeah...
*GO EXTREME GO!!!!!*


----------



## Kuran (Apr 4, 2008)

to the extreme


----------



## deathgod (Apr 4, 2008)

Just started reading this and was gonna stop when they introduced that guy...the annoying one who has all those fugly gf's. God that was so annoying. Man am I glad I sucked it up and continued reading. This manga's getting really great. To the Extreme!!!

I watched my first ep of this, 73 and it was a shock to me. The drawings were a little off, the voices really don't seem to fit the characters, and the way they changed the plot (Mama appreciation day?) brings back bad memories of claymore. Do the early eps have alot of changes too?


----------



## Kuran (Apr 4, 2008)

reborn rules


----------



## Kuran (Apr 4, 2008)

i don't read raws


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, I do.


----------



## delirium (Apr 4, 2008)

Is there a mirror for that raw?


----------



## Kuran (Apr 4, 2008)

but i don't


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 4, 2008)

Hopefully we'll see some scans tomorrow.


----------



## Junas (Apr 4, 2008)

Ryohei is just awesome.... Period. The way he owned those things and on the top of that, he has another ability to show and that shows his EPIC GARNESS!


----------



## Kuran (Apr 5, 2008)

ryohei to the fucking extreme


----------



## Vault (Apr 5, 2008)

he can fly  when i saw that i shat bricks


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2008)

MAXIMUM CANNON!


----------



## Kuran (Apr 5, 2008)

reborn


----------



## Junas (Apr 5, 2008)

His GARness cannot be stopped by mere Millifiore fodder... They have to throw in the white flag now...


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Apr 5, 2008)

Kyokugen!!!

*Flames and Crashing waves*


----------



## Penance (Apr 5, 2008)

Heh...it's over-he won...


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 5, 2008)

I want there to be a couple chapters on what Gokudera, Mukuro, and Yamamoto do in the past. I want them to kill Irie in Tsuna's timeline.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Apr 5, 2008)

It's finally out



*Current Appearance*


----------



## kaz (Apr 6, 2008)

The way things are going, Vongola won't have to do much seeing as Millefiore have some inner conflicts. Phantom Knight missing or can't be reached? Lol, poor Shou.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 6, 2008)

yo I think Shou gonna have no choice but to head out himself


----------



## kaz (Apr 6, 2008)

If head out you mean leave the base, then I don't think so.

If head out you mean go out and finally confront the Vongola, then yeah I agree with you. 

It'd be about time.


----------



## Kayuuko (Apr 6, 2008)

I am hoping for some kind of explanation why he is what he is like in the future once he confronts the Vongola. Though.. maybe that's still a bit too soon...

I am pretty sure he will confront them though.


----------



## Kuran (Apr 6, 2008)

head out, like kill those guys on his own


----------



## Kimi Sama (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm up to chapter 97 now, I can finally see why this manga is so popular! The character design and action is definitely up there with some of my favourite shounen.

I'm really glad I decided to keep going till it got good. God knows what the author was thinking when he decided to have 60 chapters of daft comedy before finally having serious fights and a real plot. Definitely gonna fly through the remaining chapters and then have it as one of my weekly shounen

Much as I'm enjoying it I have to say it's still a little more "out there" than I'd normally like. Firing salt crystalised from evaporated sweat with your fist? I mean, really?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 6, 2008)

Posting to flaunt my set


----------



## Toruk Macto (Apr 6, 2008)

Tsuna Sawada said:


> head out, like kill those guys on his own



YES!!!


----------



## Penance (Apr 6, 2008)

Heh...sounds good to me...


----------



## Shinji (Apr 6, 2008)

Tsuna Sawada said:


> head out, like kill those guys on his own



thats what i meant


----------



## Sin (Apr 6, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> If head out you mean leave the base, then I don't think so.
> 
> If head out you mean go out and finally confront the Vongola, then yeah I agree with you.
> 
> It'd be about time.


What exactly is he going to do though? He doesn't seem like the strong type...


----------



## kaz (Apr 6, 2008)

Sin said:


> What exactly is he going to do though? He doesn't seem like the strong type...



Well he can't be a cake walk seeing as he is Byakuran's #1 in Japan. I don't think Byakuran would place someone who was weak in charge of what happens in Japan, especially since Vongola reside in Japan and the time machine is being constructed there.

If there is a time to show off some immense power from the Millefiore, I'd say Shou would be the character to show it in. Amano has to show us that the Millefiore are the real deal because lately we've seen 2 Mare ring holders drop fairly quickly to two people who don't even have the Vongola rings.

Also, Shou wears a cape. That is instant win.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 6, 2008)

Sin said:


> What exactly is he going to do though? He doesn't seem like the strong type...



He be Byakuran's #1 in Japan, he trusts him the most. He isn't A ranked for nothing... 

And just due to plot importance he got to be really strong, Hayato wouldn't tell Tsuna to kill this guy if he wasn't important


----------



## kaz (Apr 7, 2008)

How recent do you want them?

linearto

They have from 175 to 188.


----------



## Kuran (Apr 7, 2008)

good site


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 7, 2008)

WTF!! How can a Japanese guy be in the italian mafia? WHy not the Yakuza


----------



## The Doctor (Apr 7, 2008)

Italian Mafia is more badass...
Italians suit and Italian family are stilish 
Also Mafia were borned in italy


----------



## Death (Apr 8, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> If there is a time to show off some immense power from the Millefiore, I'd say Shou would be the character to show it in. Amano has to show us that the Millefiore are the real deal because lately we've seen 2 Mare ring holders drop fairly quickly to two people who don't even have the Vongola rings.
> 
> Also, Shou wears a cape. That is instant win.



<3

It doesn't really matter what ring you have.  What matters is that you have a strong enough wave length to control the rings.  Look at Hibari, he is using a third-class ring and completely destroys it.  If he had the Vongola ring, it wouldn't be a contest.  So anybody with a weak ring can beat another as long as they have a powerful wave length.


----------



## kaz (Apr 8, 2008)

Death said:


> http://www.onemanga.com/Naruto/363/17/
> 
> It doesn't really matter what ring you have.  What matters is that you have a strong enough wave length to control the rings.  Look at Hibari, he is using a third-class ring and completely destroys it.  If he had the Vongola ring, it wouldn't be a contest.  So anybody with a weak ring can beat another as long as they have a powerful wave length.



While that is true, we aren't aren't talking about Hibari here. We are talking about the Millefiore, and they only have 6 A ranks that are Mare ring users. To me, that shows to be an A rank in their group you must have really strong willpower, and the strongest person in that attribute gets a Mare ring. It would make sense seeing as the Mare rings are split up between both the Black Spell and the White Spell.


----------



## Death (Apr 8, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> While that is true, we aren't aren't talking about Hibari here. We are talking about the Millefiore, and they only have 6 A ranks that are Mare ring users. To me, that shows to be an A rank in their group you must have really strong willpower, and the strongest person in that attribute gets a Mare ring. It would make sense seeing as the Mare rings are split up between both the Black Spell and the White Spell.



They may have the Mare rings but they aren't using them like they should be.  They may be powerful people but they are no where near as powerful as the Vongola guardians.  The Millefiore isn't be efficient with the power they have and that is why they are loosing to people without better rings.  Its all in how you use your power and not just how much you have.

When it comes to willpower, there hasn't been anyone else in the whole manga to show more willpower than the guardians themselves.  No matter how strong the opponent is, they have the willpower not only to match them but to even overcome them.  They each got stronger in the guardian ring battles and could have won each one of them if it wasn't for trying to stay alive.  Look at Goku, he could have won his ring match but he was too hurt and decided to save himself instead of risking his life any further for the ring.


----------



## kaz (Apr 8, 2008)

Death said:


> They may have the Mare rings but they aren't using them like they should be.  They may be powerful people but they are no where near as powerful as the Vongola guardians.  The Millefiore isn't be efficient with the power they have and that is why they are loosing to people without better rings.  Its all in how you use your power and not just how much you have.
> 
> When it comes to willpower, there hasn't been anyone else in the whole manga to show more willpower than the guardians themselves.  No matter how strong the opponent is, they have the willpower not only to match them but to even overcome them.  They each got stronger in the guardian ring battles and could have won each one of them if it wasn't for trying to stay alive.  Look at Goku, he could have won his ring match but he was too hurt and decided to save himself instead of risking his life any further for the ring.



Everyone knows Vongola will be the strongest by the end of the manga. That is a given.

However, that shouldn't be the case now. What we have now is Vongola in trouble 10 years later. Yes, in trouble. Regardless of how strong (future) Hibari and Ryohei seem to be, the Vongola are in trouble and keep getting killed. That should be an indication that the Millefiore are stronger than the Vongola during this time. If the Guardians were so strong, they'd be able to peace Millefiore and make them look as if they weren't a threat to the family. But we know that isn't happening.

As for willpower, where was that willpower when Yamamoto and Gokudera fought Gamma? Granted those two had a little quarrel going down during the fight, but regardless of that, Gamma took on two guardians by himself against some of the strongest willed Guardians.

So when it comes to power rankings during the current arc, I put the Mare ring holders ahead of the Vongola Guardians. Of course this will change eventually, but that isn't the point now.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 8, 2008)

Just finished the chapter and Sasagawa fucking owns.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 8, 2008)

Lol he can fly xD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 8, 2008)

Damn, I hate how Lambo's talent is being wasted in this arc. No mention at all of him. Even though he is the Lightning Guardian.


----------



## Penance (Apr 8, 2008)

Maybe I'm wrong to hope, but maybe Present Lambo will learn a sweet lightning attack during this arc?  ...Probably not...


----------



## Toruk Macto (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, a single use of 10-Year Bazooka now would result in 5 year old Lambo becoming a 25 year old. So if they happen to find the Bazooka in this time, be prepared for some THUNDER OWNAGE!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 8, 2008)

Or maybe Gevanni can make something better than the bazooka.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 8, 2008)

Isn't 25 year old Lambo still alive good proof of the Vongola's surviving? I mean, Lambo is definately one of the weakest people.  Even in the future he may have improved, but he's still not as good as the rest. So I mean him surviving either proves the Vongola's success or the fact that he's a total coward and manages to just run from the Millefoire.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 8, 2008)

alternate timelines. 25 year lambo may have come from a  timeline where the vongola rings were never destroyed


----------



## Sin (Apr 8, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Isn't 25 year old Lambo still alive good proof of the Vongola's surviving? I mean, Lambo is definately one of the weakest people.  Even in the future he may have improved, but he's still not as good as the rest. So I mean him surviving either proves the Vongola's success or the fact that he's a total coward and manages to just run from the Millefoire.


The fact that this is a shounen manga proves that the Vongola will succeed.

Shounen isn't known for depressing endings where the main cast all die


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, I'd like to see Tsuna die, and the rest of the family remain. Or at least one Vongola die, even though I love them all.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 8, 2008)

Tsuna won't die hes just that type of character that will win at the end and get the girl.


----------



## Penance (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, Tsuna *did* die.  He was dead 20 years in the future (along with everyone else), and even less than 10 years in the future.  That's as close as we'll get, probably...


----------



## spaZ (Apr 8, 2008)

I am talking about the Tsuna we know of. That Tsuna that died was just one of the infinity other ones.


----------



## Penance (Apr 9, 2008)

Ah.  Multiverse...


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 9, 2008)

I suppose the mangaka is free to kill any of the vongola characters in the future since it won't affect the past. afterall, they want to rewrite the future right? which is ironic since the future selves want to eliminate themselves....kinda.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 9, 2008)

Well when 25 year old Lambo came in he was talking like that he hasn't seen the other guardians in ages or like he thought he would never see them again.

Which could mean they did die.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 9, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Yeah, I'd like to see Tsuna die, and the rest of the family remain. Or at least one Vongola die, even though I love them all.



My vote goes to Gokudera or Lambo. 



spaZ said:


> Tsuna won't die hes just that type of character that will win at the end and get the girl.



Pretty much. This being Shonen and all.


----------



## Novalis (Apr 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Target 189_ 





			
				kiri said:
			
		

> - Tsuna tries to ask Spanner if he knows anything about the others (Gokudera, etc.) and why Spanner wants to help him. Spanner says that he'll kill Tsuna once the X BURNER is perfected.
> - Spanner warns Tsuna not to go against Shouichi. They first met during a high school international robotics competition, and Spanner knows that Shouichi is very smart and always has a clear view of everything under him.
> 
> - Irie has left the command center and is walking down a corridor with the Cervello in tow. He is going to use a secret item, and the Cervello protest because it's so secretive only they, Irie and Byakuran know about it.
> ...






:WOW ........


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the spoiler Stella <3 and your avy 

i'm beginning to wish things will hurry up a bit with reborn...i want to know reborn's secret


----------



## kaz (Apr 10, 2008)

~L~ said:


> i'm beginning to wish things will hurry up a bit with reborn...i want to know reborn's secret





Reborn's secret can wait. The development in this chapter triumphs all. 

Shou's attribute is 
*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



Sun.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 11, 2008)

I just recently picked up reading this manga so I thought I'd drop by this thread. I'm really looking forward to see where things go from here, especially with what the latest spoiler seems to indicate.


----------



## Junas (Apr 11, 2008)

^It's getting better by each chapter... I was glad when I picked this up due to seeing someone with the Reborn! gif and watching the show. This arc is definitely picking up speed and doesn't look like it will stop anytime soon!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 11, 2008)

Link, your avy 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Gokudera vs Gamma


----------



## Toruk Macto (Apr 11, 2008)

Spoiler Pics: (MH)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aeon (Apr 12, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> Link, your avy
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Lol, thanks. I was watching the anime and came across that scene and I was like I need to make an avy of that scene for myself.


----------



## Toruk Macto (Apr 12, 2008)

Target 189:

honeyblood's


----------



## Junas (Apr 12, 2008)

^Thanks for the scan. I'm so excited to see what this Melone Base looks like...


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Apr 12, 2008)

Latest chapter was awesome.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 12, 2008)

I wonder if they're going to go at Gamma together or let Gokudera or Ryohei go alone against him.

Think if Hibari was actually there, Gamma would shit himself with diarrhea if he saw him again.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 12, 2008)

I think Gokudera would like a rematch against Gamma, besides it would makes sense ryoohei sits this one out as he had just fought a battle.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 12, 2008)

I loved the new chapter as well but I guess I'm just a little disappointed in Gamma fighting again. I mean, he was completely outclassed by Hibari but I guess it's so Gokudera can get some revenge.


----------



## Junas (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, we can expect to see Gokudera's training come in effect when the fight against Gamma starts. I always wondered what that box animal of Gokudera can do other than nibble and scratch... I would be surprised if it happens to boost his 'Skull' gun. That would be AWESOME!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 12, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> I wonder if they're going to go at Gamma together or let Gokudera or Ryohei go alone against him.
> 
> Think if Hibari was actually there, Gamma would shit himself with diarrhea if he saw him again.



 yeah

but look how easy Hibari owned Gamma, i reckon Hayato is gonna fight him tbh.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2008)

I hope Gokudera ends up fighting against Gamma and hope he wins this time.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi everyone. I started reading this series a few weeks ago, and I finally caught up! I have to say it's great.





spaZ said:


> I hope Gokudera ends up fighting against Gamma and hope he wins this time.


 This better happen.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 13, 2008)

by no means would Gamma shit himself if Hibari was there, you clearly seen him angry about the fact he was defeated a couple chs ago. He clearly wants to redeem himself against Hibari. And by no means was Gamma outclassed he just impaled himself, because he wasn't paying attention 

And btw Hayato looks like he just saw a ghost when he saw Gamma  Its about to be rape time  

I don't see how Amano will allow the Vongola to win this one, she is clearly trying to show that the Millefiore has the advantage by making Shou switch around the rooms. I look Gamma to beat both Ryohei and Hayato. And add Gamma's total to taking out 3 vongola guardians


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Apr 13, 2008)

Is it just me or does Gamma look like Hidan?


----------



## Shiron (Apr 13, 2008)

Shinji said:


> by no means would Gamma shit himself if Hibari was there, you clearly seen him angry about the fact he was defeated a couple chs ago. He clearly wants to redeem himself against Hibari. And by no means was Gamma outclassed he just impaled himself, because he wasn't paying attention
> 
> And btw Hayato looks like he just saw a ghost when he saw Gamma  Its about to be rape time
> 
> I don't see how Amano will allow the Vongola to win this one, she is clearly trying to show that the Millefiore has the advantage by making Shou switch around the rooms. I look Gamma to beat both Ryohei and Hayato. And add Gamma's total to taking out 3 vongola guardians


Perhaps it will look that way at first... but Gokudera's got a power-up that he hasn't used yet (the box system of his future self). He's going to win this.

And nah... Gamma doesn't really look like Hidan to me.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 13, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Perhaps it will look that way at first... but Gokudera's got a power-up that he hasn't used yet (the box system of his future self). He's going to win this.
> 
> And nah... Gamma doesn't really look like Hidan to me.



Goku has always gotten new power ups and still failed, like when he fought bel, as well as his flame shooter thingy against gamma the first time around. Maybe the gamma 1 doesn't count so much since he used it before.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 13, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Goku has always gotten new power ups and still failed, like when he fought bel, as well as his flame shooter thingy against gamma the first time around. Maybe the gamma 1 doesn't count so much since he used it before.


Hayato did defeat Bel... He just wouldn't let go of the ring and there just wasn't anytime to make him, so Bel was the winner of the battle based on that, but Hayato did dfeat him.

And yeah... He already used the shooter, so it not being able  to defeat Gamma wasn't surprising, especially since it's only part of future Gokudera's system and Gokudera didn't really understand how it worked at the time.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 13, 2008)

Definately would finally love to see how Gokudera fights now, Since it looks like he doesn't use Dynamites anymore(wtf?).


----------



## Death (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm willing to bet that one of those boxes has dynamite in it.  Dying will dynamite.  Not only does it explode and have the power of degeneration.


----------



## Junas (Apr 13, 2008)

Hell yeah, I'm sure that Gokudera can't always carry around his dynamite. It will be awesome if Dying will dynamite happens to be a reality! You'd have to think that his resolution will be stronger than before when he faced Gamma the first time...


----------



## Austeria (Apr 13, 2008)

Is it just me or is that Marmon/Viper strapped to Irie's machine? 



And is Irie's box's power changing the structure of the base or is it THE Melone base itself?


----------



## kaz (Apr 14, 2008)

Austeria said:


> Is it just me or is that Marmon/Viper strapped to Irie's machine?
> 
> 
> 
> And is Irie's box's power changing the structure of the base or is it THE Melone base itself?



I don't see Viper in that picture.

Looked like he was changing the base himself since it looked like he led Gokudera and Ryohei to Gamma, and forced Yamamoto and Lal to split from the rest.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 14, 2008)

Austeria said:


> Is it just me or is that Marmon/Viper strapped to Irie's machine?
> 
> 
> 
> And is Irie's box's power changing the structure of the base or is it THE Melone base itself?


Don't believe that that's Viper either.

And Irie's box is the base itself, and thus it's name.


----------



## Junas (Apr 14, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Don't believe that that's Viper either.
> 
> And Irie's box is the base itself, and thus it's name.



I don't see any Viper there, seeing as that he is dead.

That base probably is the frinkin' largest box we have seen so far in this arc. I suppose it is fitting to the name Irie gave it. I wonder how Tsuna & co. will get to Irie soon that they meet with less barriers?


----------



## Death (Apr 14, 2008)

Anyone else think spanner already knows about the base being the way it is?  Being someone who was into robotics, i think he may already know about the base and thats why it didn't bother him when it started to change.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 14, 2008)

Gokudera vs Gamma 
It's over, Gokudera wins


----------



## Shinji (Apr 14, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> Gokudera vs Gamma
> It's over, Gokudera wins



LOLOL this is funny since the whole thing about shou switching it up is to give the millefiore the advantage. 

And Gamma has already defeated Hayato and Yama both at the same time, and hayato only has 1 new trick, and Gamma is highly motivated to redeem himself after his hibari blunder.

I look for him to take it.

And don't forget that ginger may be in the location with Gamma since they were suppose to be guarding the same room together.


----------



## Death (Apr 15, 2008)

Shinji said:


> LOLOL this is funny since the whole thing about shou switching it up is to give the millefiore the advantage.



Problem there.  Shou only identified that there were intruders in the base and know where.  He couldn't tell who they were probably and just sent them to the closest A ranked member.  But the vongolas never lose a second time to any foe.  He'll win but it won't be easy.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Apr 15, 2008)

Was just rewatching the anime, and I realised, while watching the 3rd ED, that Nana is stunningly beautiful.

Something's wrong with Tsuna if he doesn't have an Oedipus conflict.


----------



## Woofie (Apr 16, 2008)

Hooray, I've finally caught up with Reborn. I read the first 6 or 7 volumes ages ago, but while I did enjoy the everyday life stuff (there was some really good comedy in there, especially for a Jump series), it did go on a few volumes too long and got a bit repetitive. But I decided to give it another go this weekend, and got through the lot.  Unexpectedly, it's probably become my second favourite series in the magazine now.


One thing that struck me, when the Millefiore tried to attack the Vongola base by surprise a while ago, did they have any idea that Reborn was in there? He could've fought them, I presume, if they'd managed to get that far... now _that_ would've been fun.

(It's been frustrating having Reborn unable to do anything for one reason or another for 20 volumes. )


----------



## Austeria (Apr 16, 2008)

Woofie said:


> (It's been frustrating having Reborn unable to do anything for one reason or another for 20 volumes. )


If they ever touch the topic of the Arcobaleno curse (which they will! ), I expect to see some epic full-blown fights from Reborn, Collonelo, Yi-Pin's master, etc. Even better if they're in their adult forms. 

I'm thinking it's best for the last. While some of them are pretty weak (Lal Mirch, Viper lol), they're supposed to the creme of the crop. So maybe near the end we'll see them in full action.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

So... I was thinking. The Sun and Cloud Vongola Rings are still back in present time right? As in they haven't made their way to the future yet.

But they're supposed to in order to gather all the rings and guardians.


----------



## Austeria (Apr 16, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> So... I was thinking. The Sun and Cloud Vongola Rings are still back in present time right? As in they haven't made their way to the future yet.
> 
> But they're supposed to in order to gather all the rings and guardians.


That's why I think Ryohei and Hibari would inevitably switch with their younger selves as well. Or better, the future Gokudera and Yamamoto would explain to their younger selves the situation with Millefiore and then have someone else other than those two to deliver the rings to the future. So they'll still end up with adult Ryohei and Hibari fighting for them while having all the Vongola rings.


----------



## Death (Apr 16, 2008)

Austeria said:


> That's why I think Ryohei and Hibari would inevitably switch with their younger selves as well. Or better, the future Gokudera and Yamamoto would explain to their younger selves the situation with Millefiore and then have someone else other than those two to deliver the rings to the future. So they'll still end up with adult Ryohei and Hibari fighting for them while having all the Vongola rings.



That would just be too powerful if they had the vongola rings.  If Hibari can already beat an A class fighter with a third rate ring, then the vongola ring would be used to its full potential.


----------



## Austeria (Apr 16, 2008)

Death said:


> That would just be too powerful if they had the vongola rings.  If Hibari can already beat an A class fighter with a third rate ring, then the vongola ring would be used to its full potential.


Yeah, I bet it'll never happen.  That'd be an awesome sight to see though.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 17, 2008)

Future Hibari + Original Cloud Ring = World Destruction: it was bitten to death


----------



## Vault (Apr 17, 2008)

Death said:


> That would just be too powerful if they had the vongola rings.  If Hibari can already beat an A class fighter with a third rate ring, then the vongola ring would be used to its full potential.



the world as we all know it will seize to exist  future hibari is already broken as he is already  giving him the ring will br just ridiculous


----------



## Novalis (Apr 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Target 190_ 














:wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut :WOW


----------



## Empress (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm finally up-to-date with the manga 
problem is im not liking where it's at atm, it's kinda boring me out Dx


----------



## Vault (Apr 17, 2008)

empress your the first i have heard who said that


----------



## Austeria (Apr 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Target 190 Spoiler Translation_ 





			
				kirimi said:
			
		

> - Gokudera recognises Gamma, of course, and wants to fight. Ryouhei stops him. He's more concerned about the strange movement of the base. They were supposed to end up in the room with the white machine.
> - Gamma says they're not the only one confused. He was on his way to the command room, which is in the opposite direction of the exhibition hall they're in.
> - Although Gamma doesn't say it out loud, he surmises Irie is responsible for it. What he does say is that the strange construction of the base was built for such a situation. Then, he starts explaining stuff I don't want to translate, like ever. But, basically, it's like a 3-D sliding puzzle where you can move blocks around. If you read last chapter, you should already know what the base is like.
> - Remember the mold Gokudera found in the crevices some chapters ago? Those are a result of Irie's sun activation flames.
> ...


:amazed Future Ryohei easily defeated? Not looking good for Gokudera but now I think plot-wise there's a bigger chance of him defeating Gamma now that Ryohei's also fallen victim to Gamma.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Now that Ryohei´s has been beaten, I think Present Ryohei with Sun´s Ring will appear.

And LOL Reborn!


----------



## Shinji (Apr 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gamma  Ryohei , I'm looking for another stomping of Hayato and Gamma taking his ring and giving it to Uni or Shou. Probably Uni, since i think when he refers to goddess it is her he is talking about


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a feeling future Tsuna and future Reborn are behind this whole Future arc. Tsuna probably thought this plan up before going to the negotiations.

Also, Irie's probably a good guy. The one in the present (past?), that is. He's the one sending the Vongola to the future, because he got asked by someone.


----------



## Toruk Macto (Apr 20, 2008)

Target 190:
>HerE<


----------



## Novalis (Apr 20, 2008)

Dankeschön. ^__^


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 20, 2008)

What the fuck happened to Ryohei? That's so fucked up.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 20, 2008)

he had out dated info and got one hit KO'd because of it 

past ryohei might show up, but more likely this is the chance for gokudera and his wonder kitty to step up and get the win

and probable x burner progress next chapter, fuck yeah


----------



## kaz (Apr 20, 2008)

.Kyoraku said:


> What the fuck happened to Ryohei? That's so fucked up.



Gamma is what happened.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 20, 2008)

That's what happens when you get to cocky.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 20, 2008)

goes to tell you that future ryohei is just weak, Gamma didn't even bust out his foxes yet 

Don't mess with a man who the goddess shines upon


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 20, 2008)

I always liked Gamma, but to one hit Ryohei, he went down a few notches in my book.


----------



## delirium (Apr 20, 2008)

OHKOed Ryohei? Really?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 20, 2008)

Shino

ahahaha gamma talks shit wat a fagget


----------



## Shinji (Apr 20, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> *Jackals*
> 
> ahahaha gamma talks shit wat a fagget



LOL how is that talking shit, when he is speaking the truth 

Hibari only beat him because Gamma had no idea of the abilities of cloud, and you see what he did Future Ryohei, he never used Electric Tower before. Which would have helped him alot against hibari. 

Clearly Gamma is stronger than before, he now probably has a new box that Phantom gave him from uni


----------



## Keiryu (Apr 20, 2008)

>.>


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 20, 2008)

I think its a little to early to say Ryohei is out completely, he could get back up next chapter.

Or I could still be in denial of that faggotry


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 20, 2008)

I wanna see Gokudera beat him now, but I doubt that will happen. It makes me wonder who will come to the rescue...


----------



## Shinji (Apr 20, 2008)

Nobody is coming to the rescue the Vongola Storm Ring is gonna be mailed to Uni


----------



## Vault (Apr 20, 2008)

not to worry people ryouhei isnt out yet 

and gamma that fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 20, 2008)

you sure, i mean...he looked pretty out


----------



## Shinji (Apr 20, 2008)

vault023 said:


> not to worry people ryouhei isnt out yet
> 
> and gamma that fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



He is out cold 

That fool gamma didn't even bust out his foxes yet 

Don't you remember what he did to Hayato and Yama at the same time, and he didn't even use Electric Tower then 

And Unfortunately for you vongola fans, this aint the same Gamma you once knew


----------



## Vault (Apr 20, 2008)

Shinji said:


> He is out cold
> 
> That fool gamma didn't even bust out his foxes yet
> 
> ...



dont underestimate ryouhei 

and yeah we all know that you are a millefiore fan  but vongola is the strongest, never forget that hibari can solo byakuran mind you


----------



## Shinji (Apr 20, 2008)

vault023 said:


> dont underestimate ryouhei
> 
> and yeah we all know that you are a millefiore fan  but vongola is the strongest, never forget that hibari can solo byakuran mind you



You underestimate Gamma 

LOL Hibari solo Byakuran  

Byakuran was playing around with Mukuro, Hibari can't touch him, if that was the case then the Millefiore wouldn't be head men in charge in the future


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 20, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> you sure, i mean...he looked pretty out


Gamma looked dead after he got a spike through the neck, but hes fine now.


----------



## Vault (Apr 20, 2008)

Shinji said:


> You underestimate Gamma
> 
> LOL Hibari solo Byakuran
> 
> Byakuran was playing around with Mukuro, Hibari can't touch him, if that was the case then the Millefiore wouldn't be head men in charge in the future



all of that about millefiore was just fodder luck  im even surprised fodder can have luck  

but not to worry X burner is going to wtfpwn byakuran  

and mukuro was actually trying to get data on byakuran's abilities thats all but when he realised that he wasnt leaving that place the panels shifted  so we dont know what really happened 


and lol at people who say mukuro is dead  he's not some kind of fodder who gets killed off panel


----------



## Ben Beckman (Apr 21, 2008)

I get the feeling that Gamma won to easily, especially after Ryohei just owned that last dude and his snake. I'm betting that Ryohei either gets back up like nothing happened and owns Gamma or else Gokudera will fight and beat Gamma while Ryohei uses his flame to heal himself.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 21, 2008)

Ben Beckman said:


> I get the feeling that Gamma won to easily, especially after Ryohei just owned that last dude and his snake. I'm betting that Ryohei either gets back up like nothing happened and owns Gamma or else Gokudera will fight and beat Gamma while Ryohei uses his flame to heal himself.


That's more reason for Ryohei to loose/get seperated/ect., if anything. He had just won a fight. So, to give others a chance to show what they've got, it's very unlikely for Ryohei to get into another fight and be unable to win it. He's already had his chance to shine and shown us what he can do, so it's now time for someone else to get screen-time, namely Gokudera, so they can show their own abillities.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 23, 2008)

I didn't enjoy how easily Ryohei got taken out, if he is down for the count. Gokudera couldn't possibly have improved enough to take Gamma on, unless the ring makes a huge difference since Ryohei didn't have his.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 23, 2008)

Ryohei only got taken out because he had outdated info on Gamma's abilities and he thought he was safe when he really wasn't. That and Gamma was more of a bad match for Ryohei anyway.

As for Gokudera... Yeah, he has the Vongola Ring. He also has his future self's box system, which we have yet to see. So, it's really too quick to call him out.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 23, 2008)

Time for Hayato to stomp fodder villian


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 23, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Ryohei only got taken out because he had outdated info on Gamma's abilities and he thought he was safe when he really wasn't. That and Gamma was more of a bad match for Ryohei anyway.
> 
> As for Gokudera... Yeah, he has the Vongola Ring. He also has his future self's box system, which we have yet to see. So, it's really too quick to call him out.



Plus Gamma abilities have increased from the first time he fought with Hibari.  I don't see how Ryohei losing makes him the weaker guardian. It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Vault (Apr 23, 2008)

gamma is fodder. he's going to be owned either way  

i lol'd when he started trash talking about even if hibari was there they would lose i spat out my tea when i was reading that :rofl fodder villain has jokes


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 23, 2008)

I hope somehow that we get to see Adult Lambo by the end of the arc.


----------



## Toruk Macto (Apr 24, 2008)

From 2ch.


*Spoiler*: __ 



りぼーんはホログラム
りぼーんの方は今んとこ無事だって
兄がやられて獄の縄が解けて獄戦開始まで


Reborn is a hologram.
He says things back in the base are fine now.
Ryouhei is down, Gokudera's ropes are released. Gokudera will fight next.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 24, 2008)

Irie Shouichi said:


> He says things back in the base are fine now.



So the Millefoire attackers were all bitten to death 

Hibari > Win.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 24, 2008)

Future Xanxus will solo the Millefoire


END

OF

STORY


----------



## Toruk Macto (Apr 24, 2008)

Spoiler pics from MH ^^


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Toruk Macto (Apr 24, 2008)

And more ^^

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aeon (Apr 24, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> So the Millefoire attackers were all bitten to death
> 
> Hibari > Win.



Lol, it would have been disrespectful to think otherwise.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 24, 2008)

Hibari owned an entire squad of attackers 

he is the epitome of badassness

*Spoiler*: __ 



gokudera box animal action next chapter, hell yeah


----------



## Austeria (Apr 24, 2008)

Hibari takes "WIN" to a whole new level. 

And Uri in action!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 26, 2008)

Wonder what Gokudera can do, since Uri is the only box he can open.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 26, 2008)

Hmm? Gokudera just opened the rest of the boxes:
at all

I think what he meant when he said that was that Uri had to be let out before he could use the rest or something like that.


----------



## kaz (Apr 26, 2008)

Gokudera showcasing all he has and Gamma hasn't even released his boxes.

Gokudera gonna get a beating.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 26, 2008)

He said Uri's box was the only one he could reach since he was tied up. That's all. But since Ryohei was apparently killed, the ropes came undone.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 26, 2008)

it was a bad match up for ryohei, but at least he went down fighting 

time for gokudera to showcase his skill and show us what uri is actually capable of


----------



## Shinji (Apr 26, 2008)

This fight is over, Gamma will win.

Gamma still playing billards, when Hayato has released Sistema Cai.

Gamma still has his foxes, not to mention he probably has a new box from uni


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 26, 2008)

I really liked the cover of this chapter. I wonder if anyone will color it. 
Well, looks like Hayato might do a better job than Ryohei in this fight. Well it looks exciting, I can't wait to see their boxes.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 26, 2008)

Finally Gokudera is making a comeback


----------



## Shiron (Apr 26, 2008)

Shinji said:


> This fight is over, Gamma will win.
> 
> Gamma still playing billards, when Hayato has released Sistema Cai.
> 
> Gamma still has his foxes, not to mention he probably has a new box from uni


Hmm? Gokudera negated Gamma's billards with his CAI system, and that was just upon bringing it out:


It's Gamma who's going to have to switch to his other tricks now, to try and get past Gokudera's CAI sytem.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 26, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Hmm? Gokudera negated Gamma's billards with his CAI system, and that was just upon bringing it out:
> Link removed
> 
> It's Gamma who's going to have to switch to his other tricks now, to try and get past Gokudera's CAI sytem.



I guess you didn't get what i was saying.

Haya is using his newest trick, on Gamma's first trick...

Its not a good sign if sistema CAI is already out and gamma hasn't even released his foxes yet, not to mention he probably has a new box from uni.

It is not a good sign for Hayato.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 26, 2008)

As much of a Gokudera fan I am(a really big one) I still doubt he can beat Gamma, maybe give him a good fight, but that's it.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't see anyone actually coming to Gokudera's aid there. Yamamoto is completely separated from them...

Gokudera wins, but just barely


----------



## Vault (Apr 26, 2008)

Shinji said:


> This fight is over, Gamma will win.
> 
> Gamma still playing billards, when Hayato has released Sistema Cai.
> 
> Gamma still has his foxes, not to mention he probably has a new box from uni



so what the fact still remains  gamma is fucked, you act like hayato hasnt got any boxes of his own  what do you think the stuff on his waist are


----------



## Shinji (Apr 26, 2008)

vault023 said:


> so what the fact still remains  gamma is fucked, you act like hayato hasnt got any boxes of his own  what do you think the stuff on his waist are



The Sistema CAI he just opened 



Don't you see all the boxes open? 

Wait till we see gamma's foxes and the box Uni probably gave him, DAM. Gonna be a rape


----------



## Shiron (Apr 26, 2008)

Squiddy Avenger said:


> I don't see anyone actually coming to Gokudera's aid there. Yamamoto is completely separated from them...
> 
> Gokudera wins, but just barely


Exactly. If Gokudera looses here, he would die (Ryohei's at least passed out, Yamamoto is in a way different area, probably in his own fight, and Tsuna is too busy perfecting the X-Burner). Since this is present Gokudera and he's among the main characters, that's not going to happen. So, he will beat Gamma, or the fight will at least end in a draw.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 26, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Exactly. If Gokudera looses here, he would die (Ryohei's at least passed out, Yamamoto is in a way different area, probably in his own fight, and Tsuna is too busy perfecting the X-Burner). Since this is present Gokudera and he's among the main characters, that's not going to happen. So, he will beat Gamma, or the fight will at least end in a draw.



No thats stupid.

their are several scenarios in which Gamma wins, Hayato loses and doesn't die.

One of them being Hayato getting his Storm ring taken, and Gamma walking away.

Gamma can beat the pulp out of Hayato and leave thinking he is on the verge of death and Ryohei could just heal him.

Hayato clearly doesn't have the ability to beat someone like Gamma, who beat future Ryohei so easily, and he has extensive knowledge of the fighting style. 

Like i stated before, Its not a good sign when Hayato's newest and strongest trick is already out. When Gamma hasn't even taken out his best


----------



## Austeria (Apr 26, 2008)

Shinji said:


> The Sistema CAI he just opened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not how shonen works. Gamma just got his hype by insta-pwning Ryohei, clearly he isn't going to insta-pwn Gokudera with his newly developed Sistema C.A.I.

And Gokudera has many rings on his hand. It's safe to assume he hasn't shown us all he's got.


----------



## Vault (Apr 26, 2008)

Shinji said:


> The Sistema CAI he just opened
> 
> 
> 
> ...





look at the last box at the right of hayato  it aint open


----------



## Shiron (Apr 26, 2008)

@Vault: Pretty sure that's just Uri's box.


Shinji said:


> No thats stupid.
> 
> their are several scenarios in which Gamma wins, Hayato loses and doesn't die.
> 
> ...


Gamma has no reason to let him live. He was ruthless with Ryohei; why would that be any different with Gokudera?

And I still don't see what the problem is. Yeah, Hayato brought out his new trick first. But it easily defeated Gamma's, so he'll now have to try something different to get past it.

This is the CAI System's first use and there's no one around to help him. By standard shounen rules, he's not loosing.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 26, 2008)

Austeria said:


> That's not how shonen works. Gamma just got his hype by insta-pwning Ryohei, clearly he isn't going to insta-pwn Gokudera with his newly developed Sistema C.A.I.
> 
> And Gokudera has many rings on his hand. It's safe to assume he hasn't shown us all he's got.



LOL its stupid to bring Shonen law into this because there can be arguments made against that. 

And apparently you didn't listen to Gamma, lower classed rings aren't going to work on him, that what was 1 of the differences between he and Ryohei. However Hayato does have the vongola ring. But Gamma has more skill and more knowledge of the boxes. And not to mention he took on Haya and Yama at the same time when they both had their rings.

Sistema CAI is haya's best trick, and if he is bringing it out so early in the fight its not a good sign. Gamma still has his foxes, not to mention he will have a new box. Clearly he and phantom were discussing something before, and he also had orders from Uni. So clearly he has something new with his newfound confidence that he can say that he can beat Hibari, Ryohei, and Hayato all at the same time. 

Seriously you guys need to get off this Vongola tardism, and look at it with an open mind.

Edit: 


Tsunayoshi said:


> @Vault: Pretty sure that's just Uri's box.
> 
> Gamma has no reason to let him live. He was ruthless with Ryohei; why would that be any different with Gokudera?
> 
> ...



Hibari is pretty ruthless, and Gamma got impaled through the neck and survived 

The problem is by law, the person who shows the newest trick last usually wins. Its not a good sign when Sistema Cai is out and Gamma is still using his billiards and not his foxes. He has more tricks that will shock Hayato. We will see why he stated he could beat Ryohei, Hibari, and Hayato at the same time. He told them that he is a completely new person from before, and he will show hayato why.


----------



## Death (Apr 26, 2008)

Shinji said:


> The Sistema CAI he just opened
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sasori's attack

He still has maybe three-five left.  Not sure but all the boxes aren't gone yet.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 27, 2008)

Varia will come to Goku's aid, I know it.


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Apr 27, 2008)

Shinji said:


> *Sistema CAI is haya's* best trick, and if he is bringing it out so early in the fight its not a good sign. Gamma still has his foxes, not to mention he will have a new box. Clearly he and phantom were discussing something before, and he also had orders from Uni. So clearly he has something new with his newfound confidence that he can say that he can beat Hibari, Ryohei, and Hayato all at the same time.
> 
> .


Have we seen everything CAI can do. You can't say Goku is gonna get beat just cuz he did his best trick first. How do you even know thats all CAI can do, what if there's another stage after the one Goku just unleashed. I'd be surprised if Goku lost again, after all the hype he got.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 27, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Varia will come to Goku's aid, I know it.



they are in Italy


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Hibari is pretty ruthless, and Gamma got impaled through the neck and survived
> 
> The problem is by law, the person who shows the newest trick last usually wins. Its not a good sign when Sistema Cai is out and Gamma is still using his billiards and not his foxes. He has more tricks that will shock Hayato. We will see why he stated he could beat Ryohei, Hibari, and Hayato at the same time. He told them that he is a completely new person from before, and he will show hayato why.



i looked that up some 3 days ago and i realised that it wasnt a neck stab because that would be stupid it was just below it


----------



## Bass (Apr 30, 2008)

Someone's going to interrupt the fight between Gamma and Hayato....just when Hayato is about to lose/die.


----------



## Vault (Apr 30, 2008)

i dont see that happening, gamma has to be defeated to show off his improvement


----------



## spaZ (Apr 30, 2008)

Screw that, hes going to kick gamma's ass. Remember he has something that Ryohei doesn't and thats the vongola storm ring...


----------



## Shinji (May 1, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Screw that, hes going to kick gamma's ass. Remember he has something that Ryohei doesn't and thats the vongola storm ring...



You know Yama and Hayato both had their vongola rings when they got raped by Gamma?

And this time it aint no handicap


----------



## spaZ (May 1, 2008)

Yeah and both of them barely even knew how to use the boxes let alone the rings at the time.


----------



## Shinji (May 1, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Yeah and both of them barely even knew how to use the boxes let alone the rings at the time.




So 1 new trick now propels Hayato into beating Gamma? When Gamma clearly seems stronger from his past appearance, not to mention he probably has a new box delivered to him by Uni.

Face it Hayato has no chance of winning, when he is busting out Sistema Cai when Gamma is still playing Billiards and hasn't even released his foxes.


----------



## Death (May 1, 2008)

I believe Hayato has the advantage in this fight.  With the storms attribute to destroy and Gamma's lightning attribute to solidify, I believe Hayato will be able to destroy anything Gamma throws at him.  Storm just seems to be a good attribute to have against it.


----------



## Aeon (May 1, 2008)

Gokudera has to somehow win this fight. I don't see who could possibly come to his aid.


----------



## Big Boss (May 1, 2008)

No way, either Gokudera or Tsuna are gonna get their rings taken and it looks like it'll be Goku.


----------



## Zorokiller (May 5, 2008)

Hey, I'm kinda new to this thread..but I've read all chapters of Hitman reborn now and was wondering something...

the tri-ni sette (sp?) can somebody explain me exactly what it is? something about the vongola rings, the pacifiers(?) and the mare rings? 

and what are the mare rings? are they from some special family too or just like the millefiore counterpart of the vongola rings?


----------



## kaz (May 5, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> the tri-ni sette (sp?) can somebody explain me exactly what it is? something about the vongola rings, the pacifiers(?) and the mare rings?



Byakuran's plan on obtaining all 21 A ranked items. 




> and what are the mare rings? are they from some special family too or just like the millefiore counterpart of the vongola rings?



Mare rings are A ranked rings. There isn't much known at the moment about their history.


----------



## El Torero (May 8, 2008)

*CONFIRMED SPOILER (with explanation of whatś Sistema CAI) INSIDE*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Gokudera is talking, presumably to Gamma. The SISTEMA C.A.I. is a puzzle box system. It consists of multiple Rings and Boxes of different attributes, and it needs to be opened in a certain order for it to work. If it's not opened in the correct order, you can't use its power. This means that if you master the SISTEMA C.A.I., you can use 5 flame attributes at once.

Gokudera's Storm flames are surrounded by Rain flames as he attacks.





the order on the second pic is:
Storm(boxes 1,2,3,4),
Rain (boxes 5,6,7,8)
Lightning boxes (9, 10)
Sun (11, 12)
I'm not sure, but the last 13-16 boxes are cloud boxes... well I think so...


SISTEMA C.A.I look quite complicated. Gokudera is using his storm attribute ring to open the other attribute boxes with attributes from other boxes - even after i wrote it, it is still complicated xD

Ok, f.ex. the boxes with numbers 5,8,9 are the most important because with these boxes,he can change his main attribute (from storm to sun or lightning)


----------



## Penance (May 8, 2008)

Flipping genius...


----------



## El Torero (May 8, 2008)

There is more:


*Spoiler*: __ 




- Gokudera and Gamma exchange banter, as usual. Gamma compliments Gokudera for his "exaggerated weapon". I think he said the Boxes were created by Innocenti (the most artistic of 3 creators of the Box technology).
- Gamma attacks with his Shot Plasma and Electric Tower. He says Gokudera's Storm flames are useless against him.
- Gokudera simply defends the attacks (I think), and analyses the situation. He is able to assess the target's distance, ambient temperature, humidity, wind conditions, gravity, and magnetic field to correct for all these factors before he shoots the Flame Arrow.
- Gamma defends with his EM barrier. He says even the Storm flame's disintegration powers cannot penetrate his solid lightning flames.
- Or so he thought. >XD Gokudera's flames smash through his barriers, forcing Gamma to max his power to avoid being hit directly. Though the flames graze his face, and he's bleeding from his face.
- Gamma realises that the flames that struck his barrier were not just Storm flames. Gamma is surprised that Gokudera is able to use both the Storm and Rain flames at the same time.
- Then, what follows is Gokudera explaining, I think, but the script is unclear. He says that his storm flames are being coated with rain flames. The rain flames' tranquility weakened the EM barrier, while the storm flames' disintegration did the rest. The synergy of the two types of flames means that Gamma's Lightning flames are now useless.
- Gamma says one Ring can only make one type of flames, but people are able to have multiple attributes with the required wave energy. So, there are people who hold multiple Boxes and Rings of different attributes. However, this is very rare and even rarer for them to use it in battle. Then, to use two different attribute flames at the same time is completely unheard of.
- Gokudera is pleased with himself for causing Gamma's real shock. To himself, he recalls that the key to unlocking the Sistema C.A.I's secrets was to notice the flames of other attributes.

~ Flashback ~
- Gokudera is trying to figure out the Sistema C.A.I. From its name, he realises that the system has 16 Boxes, but he's only managed to open 4 of them. Plus, he can't power all 4 of them with his flames.
- The only one he's managed to power with his flames is the cat. Uri is scratching the floor behind him. XD
- Gokudera is depressed that he can't even beat Yamamoto or help Tsuna. Uri jumps onto the table and starts rolling around. XDD
- Gokudera shoos the cat away (I think Uri is playing with the Boxes?) and eventually, they get into a cat fight. XDDDD
- But, pretty soon, Uri walks out of it... Gokudera lost. >_> To his horror, he realises that their scuffle has broken one of his Boxes. He picks up a strange-looking item that looks like a Ring. He puts on the Ring and notices a faint blue rain flame! Gokudera realises that he actually has the Rain wave energy too.
- With the Rain flame, he's able to open another 3 Boxes. But, he still doesn't understand how the weapon works, nor can he open the remaining 9 Boxes.
- But, Gokudera quickly realises that among the 3 Boxes he can open, there's another one which has a Ring... And he finds it!
~ End flashback ~

- Gamma says he's figured out Gokudera's weapon. Gokudera is indifferent and attacks again.
- Gamma is expecting the Rain-coated storm flames, and readies for it, but the flames speed increases. They're now armed with the activation of the sun flames! Gokudera scores a direct hit.
- He says, "If it's just the Storm and Rain, that'd be too easy. The Sistema C.A.I. consists of multiple Rings and Boxes to be opened in a prescribed order. It's a puzzle box! In order to use the C.A.I, I must have 5 wave energies coursing through me."
- In Gokudera's right hand, all his Rings light up with different attribute flames.

end


----------



## Death (May 8, 2008)

Damn that sounds awesome.  Go Gokudera.


----------



## Austeria (May 8, 2008)

kirimi said:
			
		

> Hahaha. Finally, I have confirmation that 雷 was always supposed to be Lightning. The Italian word fulmine means Lightning. XD
> 
> Tempesta = Storm
> Pioggia = Rain
> ...


 Gokudera.


----------



## Novalis (May 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Target 192_


----------



## Brooke (May 9, 2008)

Hello Fellow Reborn! fans I was hopeing I could get your Help.I am wanting to make a Gokudera Tribute AMV and I need a Episode 20 of the Series Raw? Anyways you guys can help me out?


----------



## El Torero (May 11, 2008)

Read Online

Ok:
-Gokudera is a genius.
-Gokudera has been very awesome in this match.
-Uri is stronger than Gokudera lol
-Sistema CAI is awesome.

Discuss


----------



## Novalis (May 11, 2008)

Brooke said:


> Thanks man your the freakin best really!!



No problem! I'm a gal D:



Sakata Gintoki said:


> life energy



Dankesch?n.


----------



## Onislayer123 (May 11, 2008)

"Face it Hayato has no chance of winning, when he is busting out Sistema Cai when Gamma is still playing Billiards and hasn't even released his foxes."

Well there goes that theory.


----------



## Big Boss (May 11, 2008)

Sistema C.A.I. is so wicked, just imagine how Future Goku uses it.


----------



## dwabn (May 11, 2008)

omg sistema CAI is the most wicked thing ive seen in a while, this chapter fkin rocked so much


----------



## Agua (May 11, 2008)

Sistema CAI looks more like a hack up of one of the .hack monsters....5 elements is beasty too.


----------



## Aeon (May 11, 2008)

Gokudera has surprised me this chapter.


----------



## Silver Reflection (May 11, 2008)

Sistema CAI is wicked.I'm looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## The Doctor (May 11, 2008)

Silver Reflection said:


> Sistema CAI is wicked.I'm looking forward to seeing more.



Yes 
Until this chapter I have always seen Gakudera as an annoying and weak one  My opinion about him has changed 
Sistema CAI is


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 11, 2008)

I miss Gokudera's cat.  

THAT BITCH WAS ONCE FIERCE KITTY.


----------



## Brooke (May 11, 2008)

stracciatella said:


> No problem! I'm a gal D:
> 
> 
> 
> Dankesch?n.



Sorry miss lol I feel kinda bad.


Gokudera's turning out to be really awesome.I wonder how much Yamamoto has improved overall?


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2008)

reminds me of the CIA. Is that that pun of it? Yeah its amazing that Gokudera has come so far 
Does anyone think Yamato will fight the black girl in a katana duel?


----------



## Austeria (May 11, 2008)

Do you think there's any other guardian who has multiple wave energies? I hope not, or else it'd cheap and uninteresting, kinda like the boxes.  I mean I would prefer everyone having different powers and skills.


----------



## Aeon (May 11, 2008)

Well it seems Gamma hasn't seen anyone yet put such an ability to use in battle.


----------



## Agua (May 11, 2008)

Austeria said:


> Do you think there's any other guardian who has multiple wave energies? I hope not, or else it'd cheap and uninteresting, kinda like the boxes.  I mean I would prefer everyone having different powers and skills.



I'd prefer if it were only gokudera who can use multiple wave energies. having such a great advantage would only be a downfall if everyone could use it.


----------



## Austeria (May 11, 2008)

The thing I'm most looking forward to: Uri in action. 

I mean, the thing jumped out of a box and is a part of Sistema C.A.I. Must have some merit to it other than cute factor.


----------



## El Torero (May 12, 2008)

Uri is stronger than Gokudera. It was prooven in last chapter 

I want to know Mist atributte (like Rain = Tranquility, Lighting = Solidification, etc).

I think is Concealation.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 12, 2008)

Confusion.


----------



## Felix (May 12, 2008)

System CAI was pretty awesome.
But to be honest, I'm not enjoying this arc like the previous ones. It's to focused on Magic Missiles and Fireballs instead of the "Mafia Marvelous" it was before. I don't like the whole concept of Magic Boxes with Weapons inside.


----------



## Agua (May 12, 2008)

Felix said:


> System CAI was pretty awesome.
> But to be honest, I'm not enjoying this arc like the previous ones. It's to focused on Magic Missiles and Fireballs instead of the "Mafia Marvelous" it was before. I don't like the whole concept of Magic Boxes with Weapons inside.



I personally blame miss amano's editor. the magic I found when I read the first volume of reborn has doesn't look like it will come back alive till sometime after this Arc. it's not as addictivity funny during the everyday arc or even the mokuro arc. after all of the family's turmoil. weather it be from I-pin blowing up from hibari's sexy or gokudera passing out or chrome going into coma, shit was still...hilarious.

the manga is still readable but if feels more like a diced up shonen that teaches everyday Morales though crackpot super powers. hoping to see this joint go back to the good old days when entire volumes were wasted in how naive & oblivious yamamoto was. *sigh*


On topic:

it's *sistema C.A.I.* incase anyone wanted to know.


----------



## KuronoX54 (May 12, 2008)

I do kinda think the boxes are a little lame


----------



## deathgod (May 12, 2008)

Yeah I also agree with the boxes, but I guess it's there to mix up things and add a little bit of strategy.  I'm actually liking this arc, it has alot of potential, although it prolly means we'll have to wait a bit longer before we seen Reborn fight seriously.

I've been wondering, since the Sky flame opens all boxes, does that mean sky flamers also possess all wave energies?


----------



## Austeria (May 12, 2008)

Felix said:


> System CAI was pretty awesome.
> But to be honest, I'm not enjoying this arc like the previous ones. It's to focused on Magic Missiles and Fireballs instead of the "Mafia Marvelous" it was before. I don't like the whole concept of Magic Boxes with Weapons inside.


I don't really like the concept either, but I don't hate it.

Hopefully though, when this arc is over, we're going back to old-school blasts, swords and fists.


----------



## Agua (May 12, 2008)

Austeria said:


> I don't really like the concept either, but I don't hate it.
> 
> Hopefully though, when this arc is over, we're going back to old-school blasts, swords and fists.



lets not forget lambo's tolerance.....
*Spoiler*: __ 







.....tolerance.....


----------



## Felix (May 13, 2008)

I was pretty pumped when I saw that they were taken into the future
Then I saw the future wasn't a pretty thing with all the boxes and stuff
Yes, I miss the old day's. Swords, REBORN, X Gloves, XANXUS coolness, Varia, the whole MAFIA concept.


----------



## Novalis (May 15, 2008)

*TARGET 193*


*Spoiler*: __ 





> ツナの場面から。Ｘバーナーのフォーム変えるって
> 
> 獄戦へ
> 獄寺、γを追い詰める
> ...





			
				kirimi said:
			
		

> Short scene with Tsuna. The X Burner's form looks different, like it's been corrected. The left and right flames look more stable.
> 
> Back to Gokudera. Gokudera has driven Gamma to a corner. There's a flashback between Gamma and the Phantom Knight (Genkishi). Gamma received a Box from Uni.
> 
> ...


----------



## Novalis (May 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _ Target 193_ 







> ざっと言うと
> 先週、獄寺の目が照準みたいになってたのは匣の技術で、
> スパナもこれを使ってツナの技の精度をあげるらしい。
> SISTEMA C.A.Iは｢瞬時武装換装システム｣の略で、
> ...





			
				kirimi said:
			
		

> Roughly.
> Last chapter, Gokudera's eyes appeared to have some special sight. This is due to a Box.
> Spanner is using something similar to adjust Tsuna's X BURNER to precision.
> Sistema C.A.I. is an instantaneous weapon change system.
> ...


----------



## Zorokiller (May 15, 2008)

I wonder how it will go on after this..they go back to the past without the boxes..it will feel like they get they downgrades you know

first powered up with various boxes and then they're back to normal stuff but then with rings, maybe they will only use the rings directly then.

but I sure would miss Gokudera's cat and Yamamoto's ownage bird-like things


----------



## Big Boss (May 17, 2008)

I like the boxes they're pretty sweet. I wish though that Ryohei is still alive so he can give himself the rocket gloves in the past so that the younger Ryohei becomes stronger.


----------



## AndrewRogue (May 18, 2008)

why is it taking so long? T_T


----------



## Gentleman (May 18, 2008)

I agree, I want a chapter! I think that they'll bring the boxes to the past with them, or this will be the last ark. Although I doubt that one because there are still a lot of mysteries to solve, and it would be difficult to tie them in now. I'm hoping there's one more ark after this that really involves the Arcobaleno and the whole like history of the hitman and mafia families. That would be sweet.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 19, 2008)

There is a translation now on mangahelpers, but I don't like reading translation + raw separately.


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2008)

What the hell, isn't this released at the same time as other SJ manga?


----------



## spaZ (May 19, 2008)

So you all can stop bitching now...


----------



## Shinji (May 19, 2008)

Looks like Gamma is gonna rape Hayato next ch, I hope he got that envelope ready to mail that storm ring to Uni


----------



## Anko-san (May 19, 2008)

One has to wonder though, why does Reborn take so long compared to the other jump titles? 

Hayato is in trouble~


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 19, 2008)

Imagine if Hibari shows up now Gamma will get finished in half a chap


----------



## Shinji (May 19, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Imagine if Hibari shows up now Gamma will get finished in half a chap




Did you forget something about Gamma saying he can take on all 3 of them at once?

Apparently you don't realize this new box he has is hax, since he had uni hold it because it was too powerful


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 19, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Did you forget something about Gamma saying he can take on all 3 of them at once?
> 
> Apparently you don't realize this new box he has is hax, since he had uni hold it because it was too powerful



i remember Gamma saying he'd kill Hibari look wat happened to him


----------



## Shinji (May 19, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> i remember Gamma saying he'd kill Hibari look wat happened to him



I don't remember current Gamma saying anything like that 

Since current Gamma is a totally different person then previous Gamma


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 19, 2008)

Shinji said:


> I don't remember current Gamma saying anything like that
> 
> Since current Gamma is a totally different person then previous Gamma



he said sumit like oh well this will be another guardian on my kill list or sumit


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 19, 2008)

Gokudera will pull another box from his bum.


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Did you forget something about Gamma saying he can take on all 3 of them at once?
> 
> Apparently you don't realize this new box he has is hax, since he had uni hold it because it was too powerful



offtopic
which means you actually believed hitsugaya when he said "*aizen im gonna kill you*" 

ontopic

gamma said he was on full power, what ever haxx that box is gokudera is still gonna rape


----------



## Gentleman (May 19, 2008)

Well, I don't think there's much too the box. It's probably just like a speed/strength boost; although, with it in the hands of Gamma he will probably be very deadly against Gokudera, but I think this is where his cat steps in to help. If not, he's gonna have something up his sleeve because I'm sure Gokudera's gonna win this fight.


----------



## Shinji (May 20, 2008)

vault023 said:


> offtopic
> which means you actually believed hitsugaya when he said "*aizen im gonna kill you*"
> 
> ontopic
> ...



Well Hitsugaya didn't rape someone after they just said it, like he did with Ryohei


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 20, 2008)

Uni looks like a loli princess.


----------



## Mukuro (May 20, 2008)

vault023 said:
			
		

> gamma said he was on full power, what ever haxx that box is gokudera is still gonna rape


I'm not getting how Hayato is gonna rape Gamma now. Do you have an explanation?


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (May 20, 2008)

Mukuro said:


> I'm not getting how Hayato is gonna rape Gamma now. Do you have an explanation?


Has hayato used all the boxes of CAI yet, I only remember him using two attributes so far. He still has 3 more attributes left. and his cat is yet to do something.

Goku is gona rape


----------



## Shinji (May 20, 2008)

he used cloud this past ch


----------



## spaZ (May 20, 2008)

Especially since he was raping Gamma before he took out that "special" box or whatever.


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (May 21, 2008)

Shinji said:


> he used cloud this past ch


So he's used 3 attributes so far, two more to go 
gama's gonna get raped once goku unleashes his super attack that uses all five attributes simultaneasly.


----------



## El Torero (May 21, 2008)

For me the most awesome stuff of the chapter was this


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (May 21, 2008)

my favorite part of the chapter


----------



## Aeon (May 21, 2008)

I'm a little lost on who this Princess Uni is? Did I miss something in the previous chapters?


----------



## silly (May 21, 2008)

Link83 said:


> I'm a little lost on who this Princess Uni is? Did I miss something in the previous chapters?



I believe she is 2nd Millefiore boss from the Giglionero family. 
Byakuran - white spell
Uni - black spell


correct me if i am wrong ^


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2008)

The introduction to Princess Uni in this chapter was definitely my fav part


----------



## Shinji (May 21, 2008)

Sasuke_fanboy said:


> So he's used 3 attributes so far, two more to go
> gama's gonna get raped once goku unleashes his super attack that uses all five attributes simultaneasly.



Well he had been using the storm flames since the beginning so thats 4, And the last 1 left is thunder, which would serve no purpose is using to go against Gamma. Since thats his forte and his thunder flame would obviously be sharper.


----------



## Austeria (May 21, 2008)

Princess Uni is *definitely* one of the Arcobaleno. That headgear thing can be seen in one of the panels of the Arcobaleno in Lal's flashback during the Gingerbread fight.

This explains so many things. Why Uni is the leader of the Black Spell, how she is related to the sky attribute (sky pacifier?). Uni's sky pacifier, Byakuran's sky ring and of course, Tsuna's sky Vongola ring. The trinisette (sp?).

And btw, I have a feeling Uri > Uni's box. Just watch.


----------



## El Torero (May 22, 2008)

SPOILER PICS OF 194:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah, it´s Uri!






Austeria said:


> Princess Uni is *definitely* one of the Arcobaleno. That headgear thing can be seen in one of the panels of the Arcobaleno in Lal's flashback during the Gingerbread fight.
> 
> This explains so many things. Why Uni is the leader of the Black Spell, how she is related to the sky attribute (sky pacifier?). Uni's sky pacifier, Byakuran's sky ring and of course, Tsuna's sky Vongola ring. The trinisette (sp?).
> 
> And btw, I have a feeling Uri > Uni's box. Just watch.



I agree. That would explain too why there are 5 pacifiers in the 3-7 machine stuff, being the sixth Collonelo´s pacifier which is being hold by Lal Mirch. Uni has the 7th one.

For more support:


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 22, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> SPOILER PICS OF 194:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


 X3 **


----------



## Novalis (May 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Target 194_


----------



## Aeon (May 22, 2008)

stracciatella said:


> *Spoiler*: _Target 194_



Awesome, getting excited for this week's chapter.


----------



## Novalis (May 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Target 194_ 





			
				kirimi said:
			
		

> Target 194 SISTEMA C.A.I. Part 2
> 
> - Gamma's black foxes attack. They're called Nero Volpi (Black Foxes). They're powered up from his original Electro Volpi by the new update box; not a separate box animal.
> - However, Gamma knows that more significant than the foxes being powered up is that the power that had been sealed since "that day" has been returned. He didn't expect to be able to see their completed form so early.
> ...






:WOOWOWOWOW


----------



## Bresakar (May 23, 2008)

The Sun's activation is pwnage.

Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 23, 2008)

Damn, looks like Uri has been pimped out.


----------



## Mukuro (May 23, 2008)

*194 by Kopite*


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 23, 2008)

wow the cat looks awesome


----------



## dwabn (May 23, 2008)

that cat looks sweet although i definitely predicted the cat was gonna turn big


----------



## Shinji (May 23, 2008)




----------



## Mukuro (May 23, 2008)

^ Lol, you clown. 

He makes a fair point though. A very fair one.


----------



## El Torero (May 23, 2008)

Hibari´s resolution > Chuck Norris 

Ganma know that better than nobody after being bitten to death 

Guys, what do you think about the theory ''Uni is the 7th Arcobaleno''?


----------



## Mukuro (May 23, 2008)

It's a fine theory. But surely Gamma's resolution is most important at the minute?


----------



## Gentleman (May 23, 2008)

Now that Uri's entered the battle, Gamma's screwed. 
The resolution of Uri is over 9000!!


----------



## El Torero (May 23, 2008)

Mukuro said:


> It's a fine theory. But surely Gamma's resolution is most important at the minute?



Ganma and his resolution will be both bitches of one of the Arcobaleno


----------



## Gentleman (May 23, 2008)

It makes sense, but I'll have to take another look at her before I completely agree with you. The only thing that might be off, is that she seemed a little young for an Arcobelano in the future, but I could easily be wrong.

Edit: Nevermind, now that I've checked her out, it seems to fit. Especially since it seems highly unlikely that a young girl who looks to be about 15-17 years old or so, would be the leader of a dangerous mafia organization. Of course, Tsuna, Xanxus, and Dino are leaders or were eligible to be the leaders of their own families, and their just around the 15-17 year old range.


----------



## El Torero (May 23, 2008)

She could perfectly run away from the curse, like Lal Mirch, but without the need of one bait like Collonelo. I think the 7^3 machine can have something to see with that.

And well, she seems to be 12 years old. 10 years ago she had to be 2 years old  (and Byayuran feared her, didn´t he?)


----------



## Shinji (May 23, 2008)

Sakata, Byakuran fears no one i don't get where you got that from 

Making up your own canon material i see?

As for Gamma losing i still do not see it as possible, Gamma has finally regained his old power, and we must learn about why it was surpressed as well as whats Uni's msg is by returning it. 

And clearly his new foxes have some techs that have yet to be shown, a mere single cat like Uri tbh doesn't sway my opinion because all of hayato's tech's have been deemed useless. Can uri really save him? I personally don't think so.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2008)

S P O T said:


> Now that Uri's entered the battle, Gamma's screwed.
> The resolution of Uri is over 9000!!



Seriously...that cat looks like it took a huge dose of Vongola brand steroids :S 

Please tell me this is when Ganma will be brutally pwn'd


----------



## Big Boss (May 23, 2008)

Did Goku always have Sun as one of the attributes in the C.A.I. system? I wonder how he missed that Uri could actually be useful. I just can't imagine how amazing TYL Goku would be with Sistema C.A.I. 

Oh and about Target 194 :
I think Gokudera is gonna take this. If he was going to lose then the mangaka wouldn't have brought out Uri if it was all in vain anyways. Usual Shonen situations, and holy jesus I can't wait to see how Yamamoto fights now since he hasn't fought anyone since he was training with Reborn, and he must be stronger than Goku as he always has.


----------



## Gentleman (May 24, 2008)

Well Gokudera and him have very different styles. So matters of strength come in different ways. Gokudera used dynamite before, and he was very versatile, while Yamamato relied on his sword, but now with Systema C.A.I. he's even more versatile than before. His versatility is what makes him such a valuable asset to Tsuna's team. Yamamato in terms of strength is probably stronger than Gokudera, but as far as winning in a fight? I don't know. Although, Reborn + Yamamto = Epic Win


----------



## Zorokiller (May 24, 2008)

.Kyoraku said:


> Did Goku always have Sun as one of the attributes in the C.A.I. system? I wonder how he missed that Uri could actually be useful. I just can't imagine how amazing TYL Goku would be with Sistema C.A.I.



it's Ryohei's kangaroo that made him grow right? not Gokudera's doing


----------



## silly (May 24, 2008)

Rofl at Ganmas resolution, Uri is gonna eat it.


----------



## Mukuro (May 24, 2008)

.Kyoraku said:
			
		

> I think Gokudera is gonna take this. If he was going to lose then the mangaka wouldn't have brought out Uri if it was all in vain anyways. Usual Shonen situations


That's the thing though, Amano doesn't have to take the usual shonen route. Gamma has already declared that resolution is what will win the fight, so it wouldn't be nonsensical to have Uri's introduction in vain. Just because Hayato has a new weapon, it doesn't mean he can win. Think about how this is his first time seeing Uri like this..._maybe_ something will click in his mind and a piece of the puzzle will fall into place and he'll get an idea and try something he didn't think of before. It may or may not work. This is what I see happening. But I don't believe he is just going to turn the whole situation around and win because he has a new weapon. The way I see it, he's already done well enough to last this long and push Gamma this far. Seriously though, I think it's all in vain.


----------



## Shiron (May 24, 2008)

However, that's just the thing. The only real difference between Gamma and Hayato is their resolution, as Gamma said. So, in order to win, all Hayato needs to do is strengthen his resolve and remember why he's fighting, which isn't that unlikely of a thing to happen. So, I really don't see Hayato managing to pull off a win as being too unlikely of a thing.


----------



## Mukuro (May 24, 2008)

Sorry but, I think this is the only appropriate response.


----------



## Gentleman (May 24, 2008)

Well, Uri isn't obviously going to completely turn the fight around and destroy Gamma, but he/she certainly gives Gamma something to worry about. Uri could probably take those two foxes of Gamma's, and then Gokudera and Gamma can go one on one. But as for Gokudera losing, I highly doubt it.  Gokudera has one of the strongest resolves of all the Vongolas, and he'll prove it to Gamma.


----------



## Big Boss (May 24, 2008)

Is it just me or should there really be a handful of chapters on what the future Vongolas are doing in the past?


----------



## tenten-2-20 (May 24, 2008)

Gokudera may have had some wavering resolve due to his situation. But gamma telling him that was the biggest mistake ever. Gokudera, as stated above, has possibly the strongest resolve in the manga. As soon as he clears his head and realizes that he, the right hand man of the 10th, is fighting someone responsible for his death -end game-

Oh and uri is going to piss all over those foxes


----------



## Gentleman (May 24, 2008)

.Kyoraku said:


> Is it just me or should there really be a handful of chapters on what the future Vongolas are doing in the past?



That would be awesome. The past is probably totally fucked now...


----------



## Big Boss (May 24, 2008)

Imagine Tsuna's dead body popping out of nowhere.


----------



## Silver Reflection (May 24, 2008)

.Kyoraku said:


> Is it just me or should there really be a handful of chapters on what the future Vongolas are doing in the past?



I wouldn't mind that.But I get the feeling it might be a lulz chapter if it happened.


----------



## silly (May 25, 2008)

That sounds weird. Lambo popped in the past XX times but he didnt tell anything about rings or bexes, or about Millefiore. Maybe plot hole ? Or implanted memories ^^ (like if there was no Irie).


----------



## Hiruma (May 25, 2008)

The current future that the Vongola are in now atm is from another timeline from the standard future that Lambo comes from, so actually I wouldn't be surprised if Amano just explains it away by saying that they popped into an alternate present.


----------



## El Torero (May 25, 2008)

Hibari said:


> That sounds weird. Lambo popped in the past XX times but he didnt tell anything about rings or bexes, or about Millefiore. Maybe plot hole ? Or implanted memories ^^ (like if there was no Irie).



He explained it to Tsuna before fighting Levi A Tan: parallel futures that can change with only a small thing


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (May 25, 2008)

Goku is gonna rape Gemma's resolve


----------



## silly (May 25, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> He explained it to Tsuna before fighting Levi A Tan: parallel futures that can change with only a small thing



Kk my mistake then. Me n@@v


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 25, 2008)

h0h0h0h0 some1 steal my family name


----------



## Kyounkun (May 25, 2008)

omg, this is the best anime/manga eveer!!!!!!!!! i would recommend it to anybuddy


----------



## Hope (May 25, 2008)

I love this anime/manga. I never knew there was a thread about.


----------



## あいか (May 25, 2008)

This anime, totally owns! next to naruto and bleach of course RIPPER!>:3


----------



## Zorokiller (May 25, 2008)

Hoshiko_K said:


> This anime, totally owns! next to naruto and bleach of course RIPPER!>:3



1. this is manga section

2. Hitman Reborn is way more fun then then that Naruto shit, and sadly Bleach isn't that cool as well except for the few chapters which contain story.


----------



## Brooke (May 25, 2008)

Naruto should just be cancelled already because it just keeps getting worse and worse.

Bleach actually at the moment is good only because I am seeing the past of my fav character.

Reborn! is far superior to both manga series all around.


----------



## Shinji (May 25, 2008)

Brooke said:


> Naruto should just be cancelled already because it just keeps getting worse and worse.
> 
> Bleach actually at the moment is good only because I am seeing the past of my fav character.
> 
> Reborn! is far superior to both manga series all around.



I see you like Shinji as well


----------



## あいか (May 25, 2008)

I know it's AiM.(Anime/Manga) I'm only stating that I like it... didn't have to get so worked up about it and neg rep me..


----------



## El Torero (May 26, 2008)

Brooke said:


> Naruto should just be cancelled already because it just keeps getting worse and worse.
> 
> Bleach actually at the moment is good only because I am seeing the past of my fav character.
> 
> Reborn! is far superior to both manga series all around.



Quoted for truth 

Anyone thinks Present Ryohei is going to appear in the Future World after Gokudera?s battle? Come on, Sun and Cloud Rings must travel to the future too!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 26, 2008)

Present Ryohei won't appear no one else from the present will appear i think cos the bazooka is with Lambo maybe present Hibari who knows.

Be awesome if he knows how to use his Vongola ring already


----------



## Zorokiller (May 26, 2008)

Hoshiko_K said:


> I know it's AiM.(Anime/Manga) I'm only stating that I like it... didn't have to get so worked up about it and neg rep me..



I didn't neg you

anyway Hitman Reborn is my 2nd fav series

1st is One Piece
and 3th would be Fairy tail
4th Claymore

and then the rest I watch/read


----------



## MuNaZ (May 26, 2008)

i don't know i think i expected more from future arc... it's still very far from Varia arc


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 26, 2008)

lol gamma gets owned in less than half a ep in the anime


----------



## silly (May 27, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> lol gamma gets owned in less than half a ep in the anime


so true and lulz


----------



## Gentleman (May 27, 2008)

Wow, that's pretty bad. I almost feel sorry for him, but then I remember who owned him.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 27, 2008)

yeah i owned his ass =]


----------



## silly (May 27, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> h0h0h0h0 some1 steal my family name



I think its a name, not a surname


----------



## TLCgurl5 (May 28, 2008)

I just got to episode 84 (it took me over a month to watch all the episodes...)

but so far I love the series, but I have a question did Hana marry Ryohei in the future or am I just over thinking it?


----------



## Novalis (May 29, 2008)

TLCgurl5 said:
			
		

> I just got to episode 84 (it took me over a month to watch all the episodes...)
> 
> but so far I love the series, but I have a question did Hana marry Ryohei in the future or am I just over thinking it?



Why do you think so ?


----------



## TLCgurl5 (May 29, 2008)

stracciatella said:


> Why do you think so ?



Well the figure sorta seemed like the figure Ryohei would have, and I'm having a sixth sense about it as well.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 29, 2008)

Hibari said:


> I think its a name, not a surname



Hibari is the family name Kyoya is his first name i think


----------



## El Torero (May 29, 2008)

Another pic!


*Spoiler*: __ 






SCREW NARUTO, TO THE HELL BLEACH, REBORN IS RISING IN AWESOMENESS MORE AND MORE! IT SEEMS WE´LL HAVE GANMA FLASHBACKS WITH UNI IN IT 




And the script 

*Spoiler*: __ 




病院の人ではないです。
　
(煽り・吼える！！そして、駆ける！！)
標的195　瓜
獄｢おまえ・・・瓜・・・なのか？｣
瓜が手を獄寺の顔にポフッとするが、爪がサクッといってしまう。
獄｢ぐああ！！爪立てんじゃねえ！！　つーかオレを小バカにしたこの態度　間違いなく瓜！！｣
γ｢でかい野良猫とは肩すかしだな｣
獄｢！！(なんて炎だ・・！！まだ力を温存してやがったのか！！)｣
瓜がずんっと立ちはだかる。
獄｢う・・・瓜？｣
瓜｢ゴロロ・・・｣
獄｢！！おまえ・・・(オレを守ってくれてんのか？)｣γに向かって走る瓜。
獄｢おい瓜！！｣
γ｢消せ｣
黒狐と瓜が激突。頭に傷を負う瓜。
獄｢瓜！！｣
不敵な笑みのγ。
狐｢・・・・・・　！！ギャン！｣
傷が深いのは狐のほうだった。
γ｢！！　何！？｣
獄｢・・・・！！｣
(こ・・・これが・・・成長した瓜の力！！兵器としちゃ役に立たないただの仔猫だと思っていたが・・・やはり瓜もSISTEMA C.A.I.の一部なんだ・・・)
獄｢！！芝生・・・｣
(獄寺の回想・了平『あわてるなよ』)
獄(あいつ　こーなるとわかってて・・・)
γ｢フッ　野良猫のラッキーパンチを少々甘く見すぎたようだ｣
獄｢・・・おい　ふざけてんじゃねーぞ
てめえ　覚悟がどうのってほざいてたよな
瓜もオレの匣兵器の一つだ　これでC.A.I.のフルパワーを見せてやるぜ
オレの・・・いや・・・オレ達の覚悟をな・・　ボンゴレなめんじゃねえ！！！｣
γ｢ほう　こりゃまた無駄に熱いなあ　だがかっこつけじゃあオレには勝てないと言ったはずだぜ｣
獄｢それはこっちのセリフだぜ｣
瓜の吠え声に一瞬ひるむ狐。
獄｢今だ！｣
狐の前に立ちはだかる瓜。
獄(そいつらはまかせたぜ)
γ(ちいっ　分断されたか・・・)
獄｢ボンゴレ嵐の守護者の戦い方を見せてやる｣
γに連続攻撃を浴びせる獄寺。
獄(常に攻撃の核となり　休むことない怒濤の嵐！！！)
γ｢覚えておこう｣
獄｢！！｣
γ｢死にな　！？消えた！？
！！　下か！！｣
獄｢おまえがな｣
雲で増殖させた弾を撃つ。
γ｢がはっ｣
吹き飛ばされるγ。
γ(まだ・・・死ねねえ・・・　　姫・・・)
γの回想。鬱蒼とした森の中に建つ屋敷。
馬に乗った誰か(γ？)の影と、ユニ。
(煽り・γの脳裏に浮かぶユニとの過去・・・！！)


----------



## Aeon (May 29, 2008)

stracciatella said:


> Why do you think so ?



Heh, is Uri standing on Gokudera? Can't really tell but seems he still gets no respect, lol.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 30, 2008)

lol well Uri is the bomb!


----------



## Novalis (May 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Target 195_


----------



## Mukuro (May 30, 2008)

^ Thanks Stella.

Really, if Gamma is going to lose like this then that is quite pathetic lol! Anyway, Uri is looking ten times better than he did when he first came out full-grown. I'm loving the look. I'm curious to see exactly how Gamma is getting pwned and that flashback looks pretty dull atm.


----------



## El Torero (May 30, 2008)

It has been prooven:

Hibari > Uri > Everybody


----------



## Ihmy (May 31, 2008)

is anyone gonna translate 194 and not load it as a .rar ><


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 1, 2008)

Gamma doesnt have to wory about dieing, no one ever dies in KHR


----------



## Aeon (Jun 1, 2008)

Hmm, I hope Gamma doesn't somehow find some more resolve from his flashback.


----------



## Brooke (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't think Gama is gonna come back from that last attack,more or less the flashback will probably console his lose in a sense.Then he will give Gokudera some valuable information of some sort.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 1, 2008)

I hope so.


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2008)

i wanna hear what shinji has got to say about the ownage gamma received


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 4, 2008)

196 

*Spoiler*: __ 



From Himajin:
いいや、普通の丁寧語です
最初γは死んだボスの娘である姫を後継者として認めていなかった
が、姫が白蘭と話をつけに行くと言った時の覚悟を決めた顔にボスを見た
以後、γは姫に忠誠を誓う


translation from spacecat at BA
Gamma's old boss died and left his daughter Uni, the princess, behind.
However she is not recognised as his successor.
When they are talking with Byakuran she shows the boss her confidence.
From then on Gamma pledged his allegience to Uni.


----------



## Shinji (Jun 4, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i wanna hear what shinji has got to say about the ownage gamma received


 

The fight is clearly not over, as the ch 196 spoilers tell me, this is the regaining of resolution


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2008)

Shinji said:


> The fight is clearly not over, as the ch 196 spoilers tell me, this is the regaining of resolution



millefiore in denial


----------



## Penance (Jun 5, 2008)

vault023 said:


> millefiore in denial



For sure.  the battle is done...


----------



## Shinji (Jun 5, 2008)

The battle aint done, i don't see how gamma can get beaten by a tech that Hayato used earlier in the battle. If you want a definite victory use something new to beat hayato, other than that. We will see the continuation of this fight after the flashbacks.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 5, 2008)

Pics!


*Spoiler*: __ 






Lol, Uri looks like a crown




PD: THE SCRIPT TRANSLATED TO ENGLISH! TONS OF IMPORTANT REVELATIONS INSIDE!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Gamma's memories. Tazaru and Gamma are riding horses in a forest.
You see an old mansion a bit further on.
Gamma: That's it.
Tazaru: To escape on a horse in this day and age.....
Gamma: don't whine, Tazaru. The Girionello(sp?) Family elder's retreat is that way.
The Family that guards the mansion appears.
Gamma: Don't shoot. It's me.
Family: Gamma and Tazaru!!! You're okay?!
Nozaru: Aniki!!!
Gamma: Tazaru sustained some injury. Please look after him.
Family: How about the Enemy? Where's the Gesso party?
Gamma: Somehow we managed to shake them off.
Tazaru: they won't follow us here.
Nozaru: as expected of you guys.
Gamma: How's the boss's condition?
Family: ! well.... that's....
Gamma: !!

Gamma violently opens the door. The phantom knight lays there.
Gamma: Where's the boss?!
Knight: it was a trap.... thanks for everything, Gamma.
Gamma: How about the Boss?!
The Knight lowers his head in shame/regret.
Knight: .......Boss couldn't win against the illness.....
Gamma: .........!! is it the back room?
Knight: yeah
Gamma takes off.
Knight: Gamma!

Gamma enters the boss's room. In the bed that's there, there's a woman who's died in her sleep. The Girionello boss was a woman. On her cheek is a mysterious symbol. Gamma is dumbfounded.
Gamma: It really is like the boss said.... She was still so lively the day before yesterday..... this..... I.... can't believe.....
Gamma's thoughts: To protect the boss is the subordinate's duty.... I promised to protect her.... shit!! I.... It's my fault that....

Uni: That's not true Gamma.
Gamma: ?!
Uni: Welcome back.
Suddenly an unknown girl talks to a surprised Gamma. The Girl is wearing the same kind of hat as the boss and has the same symbol on her cheek.

Gamma: ......who are you?!
Uni: Nice to meet you, I'm Uni.
Gamma: Uni....? Hey!! That's the neckless the Boss wore! What are you doing!!
An Arcobaleno Pacifier is hanging from Uni's neck.
Uni: My mother handed it to me.
Gamma: Mother....? What are you saying.....
knight: Uni-sama is the Boss's daughter.
Gamma: !! wh-what?!
knight: among us nobody knows about it but she is the only successor with the bosses DNA and blood.

Gamma: N-No way!! For the boss to have a child.....
Knight: The boss didn't tell anyone. She also hid the fact that she was a Mafia Boss from Yuni-sama. So basically, she's just a regular person. But according to the law, if we dont make her the new boss...
Gamma: Are you kidding me?! Like I'd believe this kind of story!! This is all bullshit!! First of all, my only Boss is this person (woman)!
Uni: Gamma.
Gamma: !!
Uni: Mother knew it would be like this. She doesn't blame you at all.
Uni smiles kindly.
Gamma: What are you saying!! What's so funny?! If you were really her daughter, why are you smiling when your mother is dead?! It's horrid! Get out of the room!!
Gamma grabs Uni's arm. Uni's hat falls off and bounces on the floor.
Knight: Gamma!

Gamma is shocked as Uni's smile is the same as the boss's reassuring smile. Uni's pacifier starts glowing.
Gamma's thoughts: !! It's the same.... it even has the warm orange light. I see.... Boss.... Inside this child, you are....
Uni: alive.
Gamma's thoughts: !! my heart... you can read it?
Uni nods.
Gamma picks up the hat and gives it to Uni.
Knight: !
Gamma: forgive my impoliteness, I will protect your life myself.

~End of Flashback~

Gokudera: ugh..... asshole....
Gamma: you.....Vongola.... though you're scum, we share a likeness
Gokudera: !!
Gamma: To defeat....Byakuran....
Gokudera: Wha-?! Byakuran is your boss right?!
Gamma: ......ugh...... ah yeah, that's right, you came.... from a time before we Millefiore made this abominable formation......
Gokudera: Abominable..... formation?
Gamma's thoughts: 3 months after Princess became our Boss....

~Flashback~

random people: "The phantom knight has been defeated!!!" "Quick! the tanker!" "these injuries are horrible!"
Gamma: What is it?! Is it Byakuran?! Where you defeated by the Gesso family?!
Phantom Knight: n....o.....
Gamma: ?!
Knight: The bargaining with the Gesso Family.... fail...ed.....
Gamma: Bargaining?
Knight: We didn't want the Gesso to invade us..... the condition was that if we could kill a certain swordsman.... they wouldn't touch us Girionello for 5 years......
Gamma: what?! Why didn't you tell me until now?!
Knight: We had a chance of winning..... plus.... I told Yuni-sama who started the dispute..... opposition was inevitable and I would settle the problem by myself....
Gamma: You moron!!
Uni: Phantom Knight.....
Knight: Princess....I'm.....sorry.....

Uni: Don't talk anymore. Your wounds are bad, and I understand your feelings. I'm.... going.
Gamma: !? Where?!
Uni: the Gesso Family Hideout of course.
Gamma: What?!
Uni: I'm going to meet Byakuran for a talk, to prevent any more victims.
Gamma: That's what Byakuran wants!! This is too much pressure! He's just trying to test us!!
Uni: It's okay.
Knight: .........
Gamma: Princess! Please reconsider! They're out to plunder us!! They'll kill us and take our rings and boxes! try and win some time and surely an ally family who thinks the same will appear!
Uni: By then it will be too late. I sense a powerful force from Byakuran.
Gamma: !
Uni: Noone but me will be able to stop him.
(The Gesso led by Byakuran.... The Girionello led by Uni.... their whirling destiny!!)




Austeria, it´s over, the theory you have been prooven has been confirmed


----------



## mmzrmx (Jun 6, 2008)

Well based on that script it seems like Gamma is done in this fight.

Gamma=Jobber of this manga

From the sounds of it he will help the vongola now, but he will probably just get his ass kicked again. He's the Chad/Renji of this manga, but he's still pretty cool.


----------



## Austeria (Jun 6, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Austeria, it´s over, the theory you have been prooven has been confirmed


  

I know, Gin-chan. I R awesome.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 7, 2008)

What was that theory again? Interesting chapter though.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 7, 2008)

My thoughts of the chapter:


*Spoiler*: __ 




-So Uni´s mother was the Orange Arcobaleno. But why wasn´t her a baby?
-I-pin´s master is the Red Arcobaleno for elimination, lol
-Ganma had the Thunder Mare Ring in that time? NO WAI!
-Phantom Knight must be one of the 3 Funeral Wraths, I´m sure.
-The swordman who beat Phantom Knight...I´m sure he was future Yamamoto; so current Yamamoto´s rival in his next battle will be the Phantom Knight


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 7, 2008)

I hope it was Squalo who did that to the knight so Varia could come back into the plot.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 7, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> My thoughts of the chapter:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



my thoughts on your thoughts
-maybe they do age, or can change in adults, like Reborn did while training Yamamoto
-I-pins masters wut?
-it's not that weird, it didn't happen during Tsuna's time it was later because there were already boxes and those weren't in the past so it could have been a couple of years but not 10.
-Probably not, they aren't with a family I guess.
-Why would that be, Phantom Knight is already defeated in this time, or if they go back to the past perhaps then he must fight him but I don't think so.


----------



## Penance (Jun 7, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> My thoughts of the chapter:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Zorokiller said:


> my thoughts on your thoughts
> -maybe they do age, or can change in adults, like Reborn did while training Yamamoto
> -I-pins masters wut?
> -it's not that weird, it didn't happen during Tsuna's time it was later because there were already boxes and those weren't in the past so it could have been a couple of years but not 10.
> ...



-Uni's mother probably supressed the pacifier's power, like Lal...
-I-Pin's Master is also an Arcobalenco.  And the last color is red (storm-I called it!  )
-All that could be interesting, but it was probably someone from the Gesso Family...

Awesome chapter...


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 7, 2008)

Interesting chapter. Nice to see a little history on Gamma, but the Phantom Knight and Uni's abillities are still kept secret which is a little disappointing to me. Oh wells, my guess is Gamma will be finished soon.


----------



## Sin (Jun 8, 2008)

Am I the only one who doesn't have any idea who Uni/Uni's Mom are? I'm completely drawing a blank D:


----------



## Penance (Jun 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't have any idea who Uni/Uni's Mom are? I'm completely drawing a blank D:



Uni is currently leader of the Black Spell faction of the Millefiore...back when Black Spell (or most of it) was the Girionello family, Uni's mother was their boss.  I think we briefly saw Uni a bunch of chapters ago...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 8, 2008)

And Uni's mom was the holder of the orange (sky) pacifier apparently


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 8, 2008)

Who beat up the Phantom Knight =[

maybe Yammamotos dad =[


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 8, 2008)

And here I thought the Phantom Knight was a complete beast.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Jun 8, 2008)

when exactly was the phantom knight first referenced?


----------



## spaZ (Jun 8, 2008)

It was either Yamamoto or Squalo.


----------



## Shinji (Jun 8, 2008)

tenten-2-20 said:


> when exactly was the phantom knight first referenced?



He was the convey sent by Byakuran to protect Shou, he also gave Gamma his fox box back.

I don't know how anyone cannot remember him, i guess some aren't following the manga well


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jun 8, 2008)

EDIT: nvm found it. 

Oh ma gawd. Just read chapter 196 and I can't beleive that loli princess has a pacifier! I wonder how her mother got and who she got it from...


----------



## El Torero (Jun 8, 2008)

Can anyone explain me this?



In Ganma´s flashbacks (in the flashbacks, lol), Uni was with him in one of his thoughts! But he still hadn´t met Uni never!


----------



## Shinji (Jun 8, 2008)

that is not uni, that was just Uni's mother with the hat on


----------



## El Torero (Jun 11, 2008)

197 SPOILERS 


*Spoiler*: __ 




ユニはびゃくらんと話してから様子がおかしくなった
After the discussion with Byakuran is over, the situation wasn't strange
γ(この目…ここには姫はいない！)
Gamma(Those eyes...The princess isnt in here!)
「白蘭！ユニ様に何をした！」
"Byakuran! What have you done with Yuni-sama!"
びゃ「さーて何だったかな？」
Byakuran "Well, I wonder what was it that I did" (not sure about this line)
γびゃくらんを攻撃するがユニがかばう
Gamma attacks Byakuran as well as protects Yuni

調印の時間に、ミルフィオーレのために使うつもりはないとガンマがボックスをユニに預けて回想終了
During the time of the signing, When Gamma takes custody of a box from Yuni that wont be used for the Milfiore's sake, the reminiscence ends.

場面かわり山本の前に元気氏が現れるところまで
The scene changes to Yamamoto where an energetic clan appears before him until
γいわく元気氏はこの時代最強の剣士
Gamma tells a story about this energetic clan era's strongest swordsman.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 13, 2008)

Don't quite get the last part but still interesting overall.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm a big Yama fan myself. But going against Genkishi. No chance.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 13, 2008)

I so called that it was Squalo who beat the Phantom Knight.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jun 13, 2008)

I can so totally see Gamma fighting along side Tsuna and co. D:


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah I could see that too, but I doubt he'd play a major role. He'd probably just like charge at Byakuran or something and get totally raped just to show how strong Byakuran is. I wonder what he did to brain wash Uni like that...  Scary, but awesome at the same time. Oh well, now it's time to see how Yamamoto's personal training with Reborn went. I'm sure he'll beat the Phantom Knight just as bad as Squalo did back then.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2008)

Rofl at the pedo talk with Gamma and Uni's bodyguards lololol. :rofl

This chapter was pretty good no fighting though. 

But why would Gamma say Genkishi is the strongest swordsman when in the flashback they said he was beaten by the Varia swordsman aka Squalo?


----------



## delirium (Jun 14, 2008)

FINALLY

Yamamoto is about to kick some ass.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 14, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> Rofl at the pedo talk with Gamma and Uni's bodyguards lololol. :rofl
> 
> This chapter was pretty good no fighting though.
> 
> But why would Gamma say Genkishi is the strongest swordsman when in the flashback they said he was beaten by the Varia swordsman aka Squalo?



Well i think the mare ring makes the difference =[


----------



## Aeon (Jun 14, 2008)

I must have missed the part about Varia swordsman.


----------



## Serp (Jun 14, 2008)

I still say Squalo or adult Yamamoto can beat the phantom Knight with ease, and seeing as Yamamoto has his Vongalo ring as well as training with reborn and before that he managed to beat Squalo without getting hurt that badly, I say someone is gonna get pwn'd


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 14, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> Rofl at the pedo talk with Gamma and Uni's bodyguards lololol. :rofl
> 
> This chapter was pretty good no fighting though.
> 
> But why would Gamma say Genkishi is the strongest swordsman when in the flashback they said he was beaten by the Varia swordsman aka Squalo?


He said *currently*. Back then he wasn't "stronger" than Squalo, obviously. Though I think that's BS. Squalo is probably still stronger.


----------



## Death (Jun 15, 2008)

Anyone else thinks that Yamamoto saw Squalo fight Genkishi in the videos he watched?  After seeing him, he thinks, "This guy".  I wonder what he means by this but i hope the fight is good and ends well.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 16, 2008)

I just want to see more Tsuna


----------



## Aeon (Jun 16, 2008)

So, should we assume that Squalo may be dead?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 17, 2008)

Link83 said:


> So, should we assume that Squalo may be dead?



No he was talking to the Vongola lot via that tape wasnt he?


----------



## Serp (Jun 17, 2008)

I know this may have been brought up before, but I just found out that XanXus without the Xs and a T at the end is Tsuna backwards.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jun 17, 2008)

doesnt anybody has spoilers? T_T so phantom knight vs yamamoto vs squalo. who wins? 0.0


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 17, 2008)

Spoiler wont come out for another day or two


----------



## El Torero (Jun 18, 2008)

CONFIRMED SPOILERS (Source: Mangahelpers)


*Spoiler*: __ 




A character poll starts this issue.

Genkishi lost to Squalo on purpose so that he could help form the Millefiore family. Squalo is no match for him.
Yamamoto has seen Genkishi before from Squalo's DVDs.

Irie finds out about Spanner's betrayal. Ginger Bread is the one who tells him. He says that there's a high chance Spanner is somewhere inside the base together with the Vongola (i.e. Tsuna), and that he's most likely sheltering him.

Genkishi appears to be very powerful. As a handicap, he is fighting without weapons.

Hibari is still engaged in battle. The enemy's captain says they have the advantage. Defeating him (Hibari) is only a matter of time.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 18, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> CONFIRMED SPOILERS (Source: Mangahelpers)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I thought Hibari had already taken care of all the fodder.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hahaha, for all you that said Squalo owned Genkishi, FAIL! Genkishi is leagues ahead of Squalo. Yamamoto still has a slight chance of winning though.. MAYBE since Genkishi isn't going to use any weapon.

And Hibarigod won't lose to the Millefore Army. He's a god. Lambo should do something, though.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 19, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



maybe hes only leagues ahead of him cos of the mare ring


----------



## Aeon (Jun 19, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm just happy that we'll be seeing him again.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Squalo doesn't even have a ring lol. Or one as strong as vongola and such.


----------



## Serp (Jun 19, 2008)

But when Squalo was fighting him, I doubt he had a ring either. And as The mare rings are one of the 7^3 like the Vongola rings. Yamamoto may indeed be fuckered.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 19, 2008)

you know spoiler tags would be nice


----------



## Sin (Jun 19, 2008)

Does anyone else feel a Won Sul moment coming on?


*Spoiler*: __ 



i.e. Genishiki fighting with just his "killer instinct" as a sword?


----------



## Vodrake (Jun 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 You know, I'm kinda hoping Hibari does get beaten, just because it may finally force Reborn into action. And I want to see that a lot more than I want to see Hibari fighting.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 20, 2008)

Dammit, Yamamato better do something fast cause Genkishi looks to kill. It's hard to believe that Genkishi's killing intent is bigger than Reborn's too... Tough guy.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 20, 2008)

Yamamoto is in deep shit.


----------



## Zitianos (Jun 20, 2008)

Can't download 198, but I've seen Spoilers, and it's not looking to good for Yamamoto, but I still want to see more Tsuna.

Or TYL Dino would be good, too.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 20, 2008)

not looking too good for yamamoto.

but genkishi did say he evened the playing field so with the right strategy yamamoto might be able to pull it off.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 20, 2008)

Don't lose faith Yammamoto is gonna win some how =]

and Genkishi is overrated Hibari would beat the living shit outta him.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 20, 2008)

Of course Hibari would eat it, god knows how many Black and White Spells he's tooken out already.


----------



## kaz (Jun 20, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Yamamoto is in deep shit.



Just wait a week and Genkishi will be in deep shit.


----------



## Shinji (Jun 20, 2008)

Only notable person that hibari has beaten was gamma and he wasn't even fighting at full strength with his black foxes. And he is in a stalemate with hayato who is using the sistema cai 

Hibari doesn't even have a ring


----------



## Sin (Jun 20, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Only notable person that hibari has beaten was gamma and he wasn't even fighting at full strength with his black foxes. And he is in a stalemate with hayato who is using the sistema cai
> 
> Hibari doesn't even have a ring


Vin, I can't believe I'm going to say this, but this is one of the times I actually agree with you.

FFS, I know you guys like Hibari, but stop overhyping the shit out of the guy.

As far as Genkishi goes, I like his style 

Though I still predict a 2-3 chapter battle, as long as we don't get 3/4ths of the chapter taken up by Irie/Tsuna.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, I think it will be a little longer. Next chapter: Yamamato gets the crap kicked out of him. All his attacks do nothing and Genkishi lets loose the raping. Chapter after: Yamamato thinks back to his training with Reborn, and something Reborn says that's wise and then he figures out how to fight against Genkishi. And at the end of that chapter Yamamato gets ready to let loose the rapage. Next chapter: Yamamato starts owning. Genkishi pulls his sword out and favor returns to him. And then... I don't know how it ends, but Reborn normally doesn't have fights this long... So hopefully it's shorter.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 20, 2008)

Sin said:


> Vin, I can't believe I'm going to say this, but this is one of the times I actually agree with you.
> 
> FFS, I know you guys like Hibari, but stop overhyping the shit out of the guy.
> 
> ...



Um, Hibari has unlimited potential. He is the strongest guardian and will always remain so. He's like the last scoop of ice cream in the bucket. He's ice cold and tasty!

Also, I predict Yamato dying... only to come back a new Arcobaleno! It could happen.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 21, 2008)

Yamamoto dies!


----------



## El Torero (Jun 21, 2008)

Hibari with no Ring pwned Ganma with Ring and using all his powers (with the Nero exception)
Ganma with Ring and only using one of his abilities pwned Ryohei with no Ring


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome chapter, can't wait to Yama pwn.

btw, what happened to I-pin in this arc, I was expecting to see her pwn.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 21, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Only notable person that hibari has beaten was gamma and he wasn't even fighting at full strength with his black foxes. And he is in a stalemate with hayato who is using the sistema cai
> 
> Hibari doesn't even have a ring



Excatly Hibari who didnt even have a ring fucked him up, the black foxes would get owned by the hedchog.

Hibari is a Vongola Guardian and unfortunatly Gamma is a fodder villian life is hard for villians in shounen


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 21, 2008)

Spanner said:


> Yamamoto dies!


No Yama will find away to win


----------



## Fleecy (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, I got caught up and... I didn't expect to actually like Gamma, but his chapter with Uni was kind of sweet.

So Chrome/Mukuro, Lal Mirch, Ryohei, and Gokudera have ended their fights, and Yamamoto has just begun his. All that's left is Hibari and Tsuna. But when will Lambo or I-Pin fight? Will they get to have a role in this arc at all?


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 21, 2008)

yea I miss Lambo


----------



## Shinji (Jun 21, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Excatly Hibari who didnt even have a ring fucked him up,* the black foxes would get owned by the hedchog.*
> 
> Hibari is a Vongola Guardian and unfortunatly Gamma is a fodder villian life is hard for villians in shounen



LOLOLOLOLOL i can't help but to laugh at that


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 21, 2008)

Shinji said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL i can't help but to laugh at that



u know its true =] just like a little cat owned them


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 21, 2008)

Yamamoto is definitely not in a good way atm, but I have confidence in Yama's capabilities and Squalo's tapes may come in handy. Even if he can't beat Genkishi one on one now, I am sure he will at least get him to draw his weapon(s).


----------



## Shinji (Jun 21, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> u know its true =] just like a little cat owned them



lol the cat is even with his foxes


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 22, 2008)

Shinji said:


> lol the cat is even with his foxes



What ever you say you can't deny the fact that Mellifiore are going to lose, Vongola are gonna win fact =[ thats the harsh reality =[


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 22, 2008)

Ah, I'm lost a little bit. Mellifiore is the two other mafia families combined right?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 22, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> Ah, I'm lost a little bit. Mellifiore is the two other mafia families combined right?



Yeah and the different familys are the White Spell and Black Spell =[


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 22, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Yeah and the different familys are the White Spell and Black Spell =[



Ah. That's what I thought. Gamma is part of Black Spell right? And did they ever explain how Irie came to know of the mafia families? Sorry for the questions, I just skipped around a lot.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah Gamma is part of Black Spell

As for Irie i dont really know tbh i think he has only been introduced in anime fillers or manga 'fillers' of some sort I don't really know.


----------



## Shinji (Jun 22, 2008)

Irie is part of the white spell, being Byakurans right hand man. However they haven't shown how he first met Byakuran or anything similar


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 22, 2008)

Okay then, one last one!

Who are Chrome and Mukuro?


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 22, 2008)

Chrome is a young girl that was involved in a potentially fatal accident, in order to save her life and give Mukuro's consciousness a body she welcomed him to become a part of her. Mukuro is a illusionist that Tsuna took on in the Kokuyo arc which is right before the the varia arc. This is just a quick overview, I really do suggest reading the Varia Arc in full if you skipped over some of it Kokuyo too


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 22, 2008)

Ha, okay. I'll look into it some more.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 25, 2008)

Confirmed translated spoiler (source: Mangahelpers)


*Spoiler*: __ 





The colour pages feature the Millefiore family.

Yamamoto attacks with his various forms (9th, 2nd and all the way to his newest) but the counterattacks are useless against Genkishi. However, he manages to make Genkishi draw his sword. I think.

After that, Yamamoto is hard pressed and his sword cracks. Yamamoto is shocked.
There's a flashback to the DVDs and stuff Squalo said.

Yamamoto says his Shigure Souen Style is invicible, and that Squalo is a lot more powerful than Genkishi thinks. Now, Yamamoto finally gets it. Squalo used his victory to show the hint to defeating Genkishi for real. Also, Squalo is the Second Sword Emperor, so he could tell that Genkishi lost to him on puropse.


----------



## Danchou (Jun 25, 2008)

Interesting spoilers. Can't wait to see the Millefiore page spread. Especially Irie Shoichi.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope Yamamoto won't be defeating the Sword Emperor. It wouldn't be realistic for someone with a ten year headstart to be defeated, but then again it didn't stop the Varia from getting theirs served by novices.


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2008)

this fight should be really epic


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 26, 2008)

Very impressive colorspread, makes me miss Xanxus even more. Hopefully he'll pop up soon angry as ever. heh


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2008)

this spread is ultimate proof varia is coming


----------



## smoky eyes (Jun 26, 2008)

yes. i love the colourspread. 

nevertheless, i think amano's way of drawin' is kinda strange, lol. 
don't get me wrong, though. xanxus, dino, etc. are now in their 30's, 
but they look like 20 year olds. XD Hrm... let's put it this way: 

her interpretation of 30 year olds differs from mine.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 26, 2008)

I find it kind of odd though that we have only seen Xanxus in color spreads and nothing else for this future arc.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 26, 2008)

Well hopefully he shows up with the rest of the Varia because I really liked them. Plus he was dangerous enough as it was in the present, I wonder how much he's improved in ten years. 
And Reborn looks like a pimp.


----------



## Junas (Jun 26, 2008)

Love that color spread! I'm hoping that we will definitely see the Varia in the near future, because they are full of gar. Xanxus has to show up and seriously own some Millefiore!


----------



## ninjuichi (Jun 26, 2008)

I love the spread as well, though I'm surprised to see that Iris' skin is white. She always seemed like a parody of the blaxploitation heroines. I'm a little curious if she's going to have to fight:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsuna or Spanner, given the last chapter




If it's the former, than it'll suck to be her, but I think she can take down the latter in one shot.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 26, 2008)

Man i miss Xanxus so much =[


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 27, 2008)

*More color:*


*Spoiler*: __ 





kirimi MH:


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't get it, so the secret in defeating Genkishi is the fact that he lost to Squalo on purpose?


----------



## Danchou (Jun 27, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it, so the secret in defeating Genkishi is the fact that he lost to Squalo on purpose?



*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it has to do with the words 'Whatever it takes you have to win. ..there is nothing to gain in defeat. Only victory has it's rewards.' Genkishi lost the fight (on purpose). Squalo saw through that and thought that Genkishi will end up gaining nothing from it anyway. Winning is what counts.

Yamamoto seems to understand that now. We'll probably find out next week how it'll make him defeat Genkishi. I'm guessing it's the a true fighter always has the resolve to win-thing. Can't really find any other explanation for it.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2008)

Shizune in the current chapter

_OK_ chapter, really just some light action stuff and some reflection on Yamato's part


----------



## spaZ (Jun 28, 2008)

The ending was pretty confusing... Though yamato probably will fuck up this girl lookkingguys. (i am drunk just to let you  know)


----------



## Magic (Jun 28, 2008)

His opponent looks like a trann-ronin :/


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jun 28, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> The Drunken Monkey said:
> 
> 
> > *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



It's probably like this:

The speech he gave Yamamoto after his 80th victory (the one about not giving up) was just something he threw in there in case Yamamoto ever went up against such a scary opponent.  It wasn't directly related to Genkishi since Squallo had not faced Genkishi at that point.

But during the last video, match 100, Squallo saw that Genshiki was losing on purpose.  He then defeated Genkishi in such a way that Genkishi's weakness would be revealed to Yamamoto.  What was revealed we have yet to see, since we haven't seen anything from match 100 yet.


----------



## Magic (Jun 28, 2008)

A mist swordsman is pretty nice. I don't see how a rain type can win. MAybe you could calm yourself through some illusions?

Edit: I'm still reading the chapter so er yeah....

EDIT2: IM DONE!
The tran ronin looks down on his opponents, this is why he will lose. See how he didn't think he would need to draw his sword? Yet Yamato made him draw it, Genkishi is to cocky.


----------



## Serp (Jun 28, 2008)

Kage no Yume said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Even if he did lose on purpose, Squalo would have definitely known that he was, and problem he only used the necessary force. And Squalo has most likely cracked his sword style, like he has done to everyone else, and then shows Yamamoto the weakness. 

My prediction, is that somethin about seeing through the water or some bullshit like that, that barely makes sense.


----------



## Vault (Jun 28, 2008)

squalo looked badass on that last panel


----------



## El Torero (Jul 3, 2008)

*SPOILERS*


*Spoiler*: __ 








- There's a flashback to Squalo's DVDs again, when Squalo "defeated" Genkishi.
- Squalo explains something about Genkishi's illusions, which gives Yamamoto the hint.
- The crack on Shigure Kintoki was an illusion, after all. Yamamoto says he's gotten so accustomed to the sword that he would notice even a 0.01g difference in weight if it'd been chipped.
- Yamamoto used Squalo's attack on Genkishi, I think.
- Genkishi uses his Box. The characteristic of the Mist attribute is "Construction" (構築).
- Yamamoto is struck (second pic above).

- Elsewhere in the Melone Base, Chrome has infiltrated the base in disguise as the scouting party captain that'd gone to the Vongola Base.
- Chrome has Mukurou (the owl) with her, and her spear is also intact.




Look inside to see who is back


----------



## Vodrake (Jul 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 So Mukuro didnt die then? Or is it going to be 10 years past past Mukuro now? Interesting.




Thanks for the spoilers.


----------



## Vault (Jul 3, 2008)

X3 no way 

im loving the new chapter


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How the hell can Chrome move in her current state is bothering the hell out of me.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 4, 2008)

Interesting spoiler for this week.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 chrommeee my love she'll save yamma i reckon thats if he needs help


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> chrommeee my love she'll save yamma i reckon thats if he needs help



link83 has a better set than you kyoya 

lol yamamoto is losing this no doubt


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 4, 2008)

vault023 said:


> link83 has a better set than you kyoya
> 
> lol yamamoto is losing this no doubt



he made them both =[ i kno his looks cooler i dont wana copy im just waitin for the bit in the anime where the mellifore attack the base


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> he made them both =[ i kno his looks cooler i dont wana copy im just waitin for the bit in the anime where the mellifore attack the base



i remember that panel  so you have an awesome set to come then


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 4, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i remember that panel  so you have an awesome set to come then



yes indeed but it may take some time to be animated if we go into  fillers

also moondoggie is makin me a new set similair to links


----------



## Shinji (Jul 4, 2008)

lol yama running into a wall, thats fucken hilarious


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> yes indeed but it may take some time to be animated if we go into  fillers



i hate fillers  



> also moondoggie is makin me a new set similair to links



lol cat 

and hello millefiore


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 4, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i hate fillers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no cat cos IAM HIBARI KYOYA and also i cant make gifs but if i cud i wudda made it weeks ago =[


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2008)

learn how to innit


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 4, 2008)

I hear Xanxus is making a reappearance soon.


----------



## PATRON (Jul 4, 2008)

thanks for the heads up, im watching it now cause of you


----------



## Shinkirou (Jul 4, 2008)

Well, Yamamoto sure knows how to pwn himself on a wall. 

That has got to hurt his pride.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 5, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> I hear Xanxus is making a reappearance soon.



OMG! He better. I'm starting to miss his awsomeness.


----------



## El Torero (Jul 5, 2008)

Yamamoto 

Next time you try to be awesome, look what´s in front of you before running at 300 km/h. Hitting a wall at great speed is painful


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2008)

yamamoto that dumbass :rofl


----------



## Serp (Jul 5, 2008)

Lol at Yamamoto and  at Chrome.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 5, 2008)

Btw: Something that might have slipped people by.

Chrome = クローム, or "Kuroomu"

Out of those above syllables the LINE is the one that has no sound of itself. It is merely a sign that lengthens the last vocal of the previous sign. As the previous sign is a RO, we get a long ROO sound. kuROOmu.

Either way... Remove the line sign and reduce the name to the basic syllables and you get KU RO MU. Flip them around, and you get Mukuro :3


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 5, 2008)

Ordeal of String


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 5, 2008)

Chroooome!


----------



## El Torero (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a doubt: it was supposed that Shiguren Kintoki (Yamamoto´s sword) can only be used doing Shiguren Souen techniques. But Yamamoto was able to do ''Attacco di Squalo'', which isn´t a Shiguren Souen technique. When Yamamoto uses that attack, is supposed that Shiguren Kintoki comes back to the bamboo sword mode, so, how was Yamamoto able to do a non-Shiguren Souen attack with Shiguren Kintoki?


----------



## Vault (Jul 6, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> I have a doubt: it was supposed that Shiguren Kintoki (Yamamoto?s sword) can only be used doing Shiguren Souen techniques. But Yamamoto was able to do ''Attacco di Squalo'', which isn?t a Shiguren Souen technique. When Yamamoto uses that attack, is supposed that Shiguren Kintoki comes back to the bamboo sword mode, so, how was Yamamoto able to do a non-Shiguren Souen attack with Shiguren Kintoki?



lol plot hole


----------



## Serp (Jul 6, 2008)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Btw: Something that might have slipped people by.
> 
> Chrome = クローム, or "Kuroomu"
> 
> ...



 And XanXus if you minus the "X" (which mean 10 as he was meant to be the tenth) and flip it around you get Suna (how you pronounce Tsuna's name) :3



> I have a doubt: it was supposed that Shiguren Kintoki (Yamamoto?s sword) can only be used doing Shiguren Souen techniques. But Yamamoto was able to do ''Attacco di Squalo'', which isn?t a Shiguren Souen technique. When Yamamoto uses that attack, is supposed that Shiguren Kintoki comes back to the bamboo sword mode, so, how was Yamamoto able to do a non-Shiguren Souen attack with Shiguren Kintoki?



Well when future yamamoto did it, I had no problems as they said he wasn't using the Shiguren Kintoki. But my guess is as those attacks were used by Squalo and most likely don't belong to an existing style Yamamoto could have adopted them into his style. Or the fact that Attacco di Squalo is just vibrations that it might not count technically as a sword technique. Or as he is using them with his ring flame, they might count as Shiguren Souen.


----------



## Vodrake (Jul 6, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> I have a doubt: it was supposed that Shiguren Kintoki (Yamamoto´s sword) can only be used doing Shiguren Souen techniques. But Yamamoto was able to do ''Attacco di Squalo'', which isn´t a Shiguren Souen technique. When Yamamoto uses that attack, is supposed that Shiguren Kintoki comes back to the bamboo sword mode, so, how was Yamamoto able to do a non-Shiguren Souen attack with Shiguren Kintoki?



The Shiguren Souen style involves each generation adding new techniques, each of which have nothing to do with any of the previous techniques. How can the sword tell which is a Shiguren Souen technique and which is not?
The whole premise of Shiguren Kintoki only using Shiguren Souen is flawed from the start.


----------



## Serp (Jul 6, 2008)

^ 
Magic and swordsmans spirit


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 7, 2008)

must be due to ring that he wears that keeps the sword in its steel form, and if it aint the ring then it must have something to do with superbi's attack being one of rain? lol


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 7, 2008)

Do you guys think Yamamoto's duel will actaully have an end, or be completely interrupted by Mukuro?


----------



## Ork (Jul 7, 2008)

Serp said:


> And XanXus if you minus the "X" (which mean 10 as he was meant to be the tenth) and flip it around you get Suna (how you pronounce Tsuna's name) :3




... Or just take out the X's and you end up with Anus.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 7, 2008)

I personally think Mukuro will have some say in this fight.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jul 8, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I personally think Mukuro will have some say in this fight.



If he's still alive.  Perhaps his spirit is floating around in that sealed room, or maybe it was able to slip out and is somewhere in the base?

I wonder how much stronger his illusions would be with the Vongola ring though (which was able to take over his job of sustaining Chrome's organs).  Genkishi might be able to fool all of his opponent's senses, but I'll bet he's never experienced "real illusions" before.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 8, 2008)

Hmm? Isn't that what Genkishi did at the end of the latest chapter; create a real illusion?


----------



## Serp (Jul 8, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I personally think Mukuro will have some say in this fight.



Mukuro got fucked by Byakuran, only Chrome remains. You can see a part of her dress and every thing  But Chrome with the Vongola ring and her connection to Mukuro will allow her to pwn and use all of Mukuros abilities without having to rely on Mukuro. It will give her room to grow and become awesome.

Yea Genkishi did real illusions as mist type people can do illusions using one of the 7^3 will undoubtedly give u alot more power behind it, although I'm still confused about the illusion bullshit, like Yamamotos sword wasn't cracked and even if he thought it was because it wasn't it would not break so the would be no problem then. Isn't real illusions just practically conjuring and reality warping.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 8, 2008)

Illusions really shouldn't be put into any manga they are just to confusing sometimes.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jul 8, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Hmm? Isn't that what Genkishi did at the end of the latest chapter; create a real illusion?



It was a regular illusion from what I could gather.  The wall Yamamoto slammed into wasn't an illusion, it was always there.  The illusion was the room being empty and full of water.

Beyond the fake room though, Genkishi's illusion didn't cause any actual damage to Yamamoto, which is what Mukuro, Chrome, and Viper's real illusions did.



Serp said:


> Yea Genkishi did real illusions as mist type people can do illusions using one of the 7^3 will undoubtedly give u alot more power behind it, although I'm still confused about the illusion bullshit, like Yamamotos sword wasn't cracked and even if he thought it was because it wasn't it would not break so the would be no problem then. Isn't real illusions just practically conjuring and reality warping.



Regarding the sword, it wasn't ever damaged, nor could Genkishi ever damage it with his regular illusions.  The reason Yamamoto was able to realize this was because Genkishi couldn't fool Yamamoto's muscle's, which could tell that the sword hadn't lost any weight.

So far, all Genkishi has done is fool most of Yamamoto's senses with regular illusions sorta like Aizen's technique.  None of the illusions have actually harmed Yamamoto yet so they can't be considered real.


----------



## Serp (Jul 9, 2008)

> Regarding the sword, it wasn't ever damaged, nor could Genkishi ever damage it with his regular illusions. The reason Yamamoto was able to realize this was because Genkishi couldn't fool Yamamoto's muscle's, which could tell that the sword hadn't lost any weight.


I knew that  I asked what was the point of making it look damaged, even if Yamamoto thought it was damaged he would continue to fight and the sword would never break.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jul 9, 2008)

the hopes was probably to freak him out. had it been broken he'd only be able to get in one good strike with it and it'd have to be enough to end the fight. putting him in that mind set would remove his offense entirely and force him into complete defense without the use of his sword waiting for that single opening while genkishi would be able to go all out with his sword strikes.


----------



## Serp (Jul 9, 2008)

^ But you forget Yamamoto is a rain type fighter and likewise with a rain type (tranquil) personality, he has almost never shown to lose his cool.  

But all in all, you could be right I just don't think thats Yama's style.


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2008)

i wanna see mukuro raping


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 9, 2008)

Spoiler and translations thanks to Anna-chan @ bleachasylum
quick trans:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Chapter 201: "Chance Meeting"
Blast! Yamamoto falls before Genkishi's power...!

Yama: "u....uhhh" Yama lies on the ground with blood coming out of his head.
GenKishi: "I told you so, your sword is the same as that guy's toysword"
Yama is reaches(?) inside his clothes? (not sure bout this) Genkishi is looking at Yama's clothes.
He fishes two boxes from inside Yama's clothes.
Yama: "W...Wait....."
Yama reaches his hand out to Genkishi. Genkishi puts the boxes in his pocket.
Yama: "!!!"
Genkishi puts his foot on Yama's head.
Genkishi: "I'm disgusted by people like you guys"
Yama: "sto.."
Genkishi: "for Byakuran-sama's sake as well, I'll torture you do death"
Genkishi puts on pressure with his leg.
Yama: "aaaaaaaaaah!!!"
Screaming Yama's head is being stepped on even more.
Genkishi: "this isn't fun" (I think? don't know for sure)
Yama: "aauaaah!!!"
A big amount of blood splatters from Yama's head (the bone probably broke, it's really grotesque)
In the next panel, there seems to be blood coming out of the edges of Yama's eyes.
then there's this sfx? "Won! Won!" "dadada" (sound of stepping/running)
"?!"


----------



## spaZ (Jul 9, 2008)

spoiler tag that......


----------



## Serp (Jul 9, 2008)

I hope to god that is bullshit!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 i hope that shit is fake


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yamamoto is literally getting curbstomped


----------



## El Torero (Jul 9, 2008)

This spoiler is fake.


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2008)

i really hope its real  

reasons why 


*Spoiler*: __ 



because whats the point of all guardians winning their bouts it will be a mockery to their old selves because mere kids doing what their grown selves couldnt wtf


----------



## Serp (Jul 9, 2008)

^ I think the Vongola rings is the plot device that can justify the kids winning. Because  adult Yamamoto, didn't have the shiguren shonen  nor the vongola rings.


----------



## Ooter (Jul 9, 2008)

i like this manga very much.


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2008)

Serp said:


> ^ I think the Vongola rings is the plot device that can justify the kids winning. Because  adult Yamamoto, didn't have the shiguren shonen  nor the vongola rings.



that cant be all?

rings? 

wtf


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 9, 2008)

Rings and the training will prevail!


----------



## Serp (Jul 9, 2008)

Come on adult versions didn't have the mighty vongola rings nor Tsuna (as they killed him when they started their evil regime). And now Tsuna is back, Yamamoto has his ring and his sword (thet adult Yama couldn't use with his shit rings), Gokudera has his vongola ring and has mastered system C.I.S, Ryohei and Hibari are adults.

THE RINGS WILL ALLOW THEM TO WIN


----------



## McLovin (Jul 10, 2008)

About that latest spoiler. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Could it be Chrome's illusion?


----------



## El Torero (Jul 10, 2008)

ランボとイーピンだっけ？も付いてきてたよ
獄とγは相討ちっぽいらしい
...
さっきトリわからなかったからなまえだけだったのです

大人の獄はボンゴレの右腕として恐れられてたらしい

クロームたちは獄の部屋のところに来た。体調悪そう

生姜とアイリスはツナを探してるよ

...

ごめん、相討ちみたいにどかーんと互いの攻撃がぶつかっただけで
どちらが競り勝ったかはまだわからないです


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 10, 2008)

i dont mind if yama gets beatdown n then mukuro saves his ass


----------



## El Torero (Jul 10, 2008)

According with the TRUE spoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 




-Ginger and Iris are still searching Spanner and Tsuna.
-Chrome isn´t alone. Lambo and I-pin are with her!!!!!!!


----------



## Novalis (Jul 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Target 201_ 





			
				kirimi said:
			
		

> Quickie translation.
> 
> Irie saw the fight between Yamamoto and Genkishi, and concludes that Genkishi has won. Genkishi is Byakuran's confidant (closest advisor/subordinate) and is a very powerful man. Irie believes he has retrieved the Rain Vongola Ring and checks on the others.
> 
> ...






:WOOOOOOOOOW !


----------



## Penance (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesooome!


----------



## Death (Jul 11, 2008)

Damn i just love this current arc.


----------



## El Torero (Jul 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hibari´s bitch is infiltrated too !




Maybe next chapter we´ll find what happened with poor Ryohei


----------



## Ornina (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm excited for the next chapter :WOW


vault023 said:


> i really hope its real
> 
> reasons why
> 
> ...



It's probably fake. I hope. D:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I wouldn't terribly mind if he lost, but I prefer if Genkishi doesn't torture him.  And, for some reason, I like Genkishi and I don't want him to have such a character D:


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 hes not hibaris bitch! hes stronger then ryohei!!


----------



## Ornina (Jul 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Who's hibari's bitch? The dude with the Elvis hair?


----------



## El Torero (Jul 12, 2008)

It´s over.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Irie, Byayuran, you´re going to be raped by him

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 12, 2008)

Ornina said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Who's hibari's bitch? The dude with the Elvis hair?



yeah him lol


----------



## Shinji (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't know how you expect lambo to pwn Byakuran when he isn't even in melone base.

Not to mention we don't know how lambo is gonna get to him 20 yrs later form, since he doesn't seem to have the bazooka. And lambo is pretty much useless if he is no 20 yrs later. Since he couldn't beat leviathan in any other form.

And Shou is the head honcho in melone base, he is gonna be doing the pwning instead of getting pwned.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 12, 2008)

Shous gonna lose for sure dont know whos going to beat him but someone will.


----------



## Shinji (Jul 12, 2008)

lol shou is not losing in melone base though, he will probably be defeated at the end. But he is to plot relevant and byakurans most trusted advisor to get beat now. He is probably going to own tsuna this mini-arc. Since spanner warned him not to take on shou.


----------



## Shinji (Jul 12, 2008)

lol the 10 yr stuff is way better than anything we have seen so far.


Enough of having the cliche shit with the heroes beating all the villians. I mean hibari hasn't even fought any decent opponents till this arc.

Its nice seeing yama getting 1 ch'd. 

And Gamma stalemating hax sistema cai.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 12, 2008)

What ever happened to Ken and Chikusa?


----------



## Novalis (Jul 13, 2008)

Hitman Reborn! TARGET 201 

-*MediaFire* // Enjoy !


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



CHROME!!!! 

OMG OMG OMG ALL YOUR BASE IS BELONG TO CHROME OMG


----------



## Serp (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you 


*Spoiler*: __ 



What you gonna do when Lambo opens a can off whoop ass, you gone do nothing you gonna die!


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 13, 2008)

other than the CS... from one mang and serp has an awsome set!


----------



## El Torero (Jul 13, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed for u


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 13, 2008)

Seriously if Lambo doesn't get a chance to fight in this arc I'm going to cry.... I want to see him develop some cool lightning skills as a baby, instead of just relying on his bazooka, but if we can see 25 year old Lambo I'll be happy too.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 13, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Fixed for u


That is better


----------



## Serp (Jul 13, 2008)

Fuck  yea, all of Lambos forms are amazing, its no surprise he is my favorite character despite his few feats.


----------



## Shinji (Jul 13, 2008)

lambo aint beating anybody unless he is 20 yrs later, its stupid to think otherwise


----------



## Austeria (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm so very happy that Yama lost. I love Yama but it's just about damn time! I was so sure that the Vongolas would win no problem, just like how they usually do, until this came.

Though I hope Chrome can actually be useful once and not get pwnt without Mukuro.

Another wish that I have (probably impossible) is to see Hibari VS Byakuran.  It'd probably be some insta-pwn by Byakuran but I really really would love to see that one.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 13, 2008)

I wouldn't mind seeing Hibari VS Byakuran but I really want to see Chrome fight well


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 14, 2008)

I want to see Chrome fight too! Now that she's back from her coma, I want to see what's she's going to do next. 

Lambo is there too. I wonder if this means that we get to see 10 years later Lambo or maybe even 20? We can only hope.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I think that we will only see 20 in this arc. Since 10 is in the past, though who knows the 10 year bazooka might be screwed up again or something.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 14, 2008)

In which case baby Lambo would have to fight...awesome.


----------



## Penance (Jul 14, 2008)

S P O T said:


> In which case baby Lambo would have to fight...awesome.



I, of course, would love that...


----------



## Serp (Jul 14, 2008)

It makes sense if Lambo finds a bazooka, that 20 years later will come out, as he would switch with himself 10 years in the future, and being it is 15 y/o Lambos time period, the Lambo 10 year in the future would be 25 y/o 

It makes sense.

EDIT: I found a flaw in my theory if you wish for me to expand just ask.


----------



## El Torero (Jul 14, 2008)

I think next fight will be indeed Tsuna vs Iris 

And then, Hibari´s bitch subordinate vs a Class B or C Millfiore.

BTW:
-There was a talk about the retrieval of Ganma´s ring too. Does it mean that Glo Xinia had his ring retrieved?
-Will we see the Millfiore Storm and Cloud Guardians in Japan, or will they be in Italy with Byakuran?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 14, 2008)

You guys are underrating Kusabe!! guy is probs as strong as Ryohei if not stronger class A ftw!!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 14, 2008)

Lambo is in ur base, pwning ur doods.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 14, 2008)

LAMBO AND CHROME NEEDS MORE PANEL TIME!


----------



## Vault (Jul 14, 2008)

this chapter i enjoyed to the fullest


----------



## Candy (Jul 14, 2008)

yes, yes very much


----------



## Penance (Jul 14, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> LAMBO AND CHROME NEEDS MORE PANEL TIME!



QFT...


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 14, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> LAMBO AND CHROME NEEDS MORE PANEL TIME!


Yeah they do!!


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 15, 2008)

I really need to get started on this manga...

wonder how many hours/days it is gonna take me to catch up...


----------



## Countach (Jul 15, 2008)

hitmanreborn.net


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 15, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> I really need to get started on this manga...
> 
> wonder how many hours/days it is gonna take me to catch up...



Recently I decided to read the manga over again from start to current and it took me a week reading off and on. The Daily Life chapters really fly by. That's just me though.

But it's interesting seeing how some of the comical aspects influenced what happens later in the manga. All that is needed now is Longchamp. heh


----------



## Ornina (Jul 16, 2008)

Longchamp? From what I've heard, a lot of ppl didn't like him. D:

I never read about him, since I only started to follow the manga from Varia arc.


vault023 said:


> this chapter i enjoyed to the fullest



Agreed.


----------



## Ornina (Jul 16, 2008)

The one that was originally going to be the 10th boss. And had an, err, large girlfriend.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh right him  I can't remember him well i can vaguely i'll look into it.


----------



## Ornina (Jul 16, 2008)

I just kinda checked because I read so much hate about him.


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2008)

lol longchamp :rofl


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 16, 2008)

Whatever happened to him and I just noticed he wasn't in the anime, I feel cheeted


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> Whatever happened to him and I just noticed he wasn't in the anime, I feel cheeted



lol fodder 

i noticed that too, but he's in your manga  ruining your vongola


----------



## El Torero (Jul 17, 2008)

Spoiler translation (I don´t think if is true)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Spanner gives reborn (or the reverse, from the text in the brackets that follow it wouldn't make sense the other way around) a pure white listening device.

Reborn and friends talk about a time machine.
Iris and Ginger come.
Tsuna TRIES to fight.

Lal tries to help Yamamoto but fails.
Genkishi is about to finish off Yamamoto but stops, the wall breaks and Hibari makes his flashy appearance.

the other stuff is like actual dialog i dont know if you guys want that translated i rather wait till the actual chapter comes out...





*Spoiler*: __ 



So Genkishi will be Hibari´s next victim 




EDIT: Spoiler pics. It´s over, this chapter won.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



hibari doesnt look like he has a scratch even after fighting that small army


----------



## El Torero (Jul 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That Millfiore Army had *300* ppl 

Is this madness? NO! IS HIBARI


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



it seems the people who fought hibari are dining in hell as we speak


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 LOL OHHH FUCK OHHHHHHHHHH FUCK OHHHHH FUCKKK!!!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hibari fans are having orgys, I bet.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 17, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hibari fans are having orgys, I bet.



sonotorida


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm gonna go get a Longchamp and Hibari does = win


----------



## Serp (Jul 17, 2008)

Hes back, 2 of my fave return, all we need now is XanXus!


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 17, 2008)

Xanxus and Squalo would be great additions to the team


----------



## Ornina (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd really like seeing those two again  (And not just some memory of them.)


The Drunken Monkey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hibari fans are having orgys, I bet.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Indeed we are


----------



## Aeon (Jul 17, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Spoiler translation (I don?t think if is true)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2008)

it seems people cant take in the spoilers


----------



## Aeon (Jul 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I've been anxiously awaiting his return though.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 17, 2008)

if u discuss spoilers please use spoiler tags


----------



## Serp (Jul 17, 2008)

I didn't use tags but my message was vague enough


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2008)

Link83 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I've been anxiously awaiting his return though.




*Spoiler*: __ 



he's not scratched thats what astonishes me 




kyoya thats hardly a spoiler


----------



## Aeon (Jul 17, 2008)

Why would he be telling me when I spoiler tagged it in the first place?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 17, 2008)

u know what mods are like in this place tho 

i hope this chapter doesn't take til sunday or wat ever to be realeased like last time =[



Serp said:


> I didn't use tags but my message was vague enough




*Spoiler*: __ 



 well its kinda obivous from ur set that u tellin ppl hibari is back 




but its minor no big deal and i wasnt talking to u link ^^


----------



## Serp (Jul 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



People can assume that I mean't Hibari, but I also meant Lambo, take my sig with a grain of salt


----------



## Shinji (Jul 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



you guys give me lolz, i mean its a sad day if a vongola guardian can't beat a fodder army. Of course he beat them easily  

Hibari is about to get pwned though, he is dumb enough to run into a steel wall too, not to mention he is lacking a certain ring, That made hayato even with Gamma. And i doubt Hibari can beat Gamma with his black foxes. And phantom seems stronger than Gamma.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 17, 2008)

Shinji said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 that fodder army was supposdley strong enough to take down the Vongola hide out so 

Hibari getting pwened?? i doubt it, Genkishi isn't going to beat 3 guardians. Hibari absoutley raped Gamma without his foxes, with his foxes it'd only prolong the death. Hibari is going to slap him up.


----------



## Shinji (Jul 17, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



lol 3 guardians? I don't count Lal as a guardian she passed out because of gingers puppet and barely beat him, she isn't even worth mentioning.

Gamma beat 3 guardians all together lol, he beat yama and haya together, without the black foxes or electric tower, and beat ryohei with just electric tower. Hibari beat a gamma who was worn out and who didn't use all his tricks in his arsenal (electric tower and didn't have black foxes). Sistema Cai is way more hax than the hedgehog shit. 

Which we don't even know will work against Phantom, since we don't know if Hibari can propagate his illusions, since phantom can change them at his will and aren't organic matter like gamma's foxes. 

Really the strength of the ring should come into play in this battle, thats why phantom should win.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Yay, Hibari's back, and by the looks of it, so is Reborn! 
If Hibari does indeed end up fighting Genkishi.  Hibari may fall for the wall once, but I highly doubt he'll fall for it twice. Besides, Yamamato was already weakened before hitting it, I doubt if Hibari were to hit a wall once it would hurt him terribly. And once Hibari figures out the abillity I have a feeling he'll be able to exploit it.  I'd rather Yamamato beat Genkishi, it is his swordsman fight afterall. Hibari should fight someone else or whoever that girl is that's looking for Tsuna. Of course I have a feeling she'll be the perfected X Burner's test subject. 
@Shinji, Hibari didn't go all out in that fight either. He used one box being that hedgehog which destroyed Gamma. I doubt that a giant hedgehog is Hibari's only weapon. I'm pretty sure he's got other weapons in his arsenal.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 17, 2008)

Shinji said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd  hardly say Gamma was worn out and Hibari didn't even break a sweat.

I really don't think that Hibari is coming just to lose, im sure Genkishi will be a worthy opponant on his beaten list. 






S P O T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Excatly Hibari isn't the strongest guardian for nothing


----------



## Fleecy (Jul 17, 2008)

Well I don't mean to sound stupid for asking but... Does Mukuro regard Chrome romantically in any way? XD I think Chrome's feelings for him are clear but Mukuro is a different story. Does he really care about her?


----------



## McLovin (Jul 18, 2008)

vault023 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> it seems the people who fought hibari are dining in hell as we speak



May he live forever.


----------



## El Torero (Jul 18, 2008)

I don´t understand how Yamamoto is already beaten. Come on, he only get hit with a wall; that isn´t enough for nobody to fall


----------



## Ornina (Jul 18, 2008)

Fleecy said:


> Well I don't mean to sound stupid for asking but... Does Mukuro regard Chrome romantically in any way? XD I think Chrome's feelings for him are clear but Mukuro is a different story. Does he really care about her?



Eh.. I don't think KHR made any romantical feelings clear between those two. Mukuro needs her for her body (that sounds so wrong), but with the way he treats her I do think he cares for her in some way~

And if he doesn't, a fangirl can always dream, hm


----------



## Vault (Jul 18, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> I don´t understand how Yamamoto is already beaten. Come on, he only get hit with a wall; that isn´t enough for nobody to fall



you try hitting a wall at 300000km/h lets see if you survive  

if a car hit a wall at even 100km/h you can die  im actually shocked he still breathes


----------



## Ornina (Jul 18, 2008)

I felt bad when I rofled at seeing him hit a wall.

Oh, and apart from the speed, he wasn't exactly in top form before hitting it, either. Poor Yamamoto D:


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 18, 2008)

^ thanks for the rep and was Longchamp manga filler?


----------



## El Torero (Jul 18, 2008)

Poor Yamamoto. He lost by the most disgusting way anyone could think 

I have a doubt:

*Spoiler*: __ 



What will be Iris attribute? I bet Cloud since her bitches-monsters seem to reproduce, and since until now we´ve seen Millfiore of all the attributes with Cloud exception


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 18, 2008)

Ornina said:


> Eh.. I don't think KHR made any romantical feelings clear between those two. Mukuro needs her for her body (that sounds so wrong), but with the way he treats her I do think he cares for her in some way~
> 
> And if he doesn't, a fangirl can always dream, hm


They need each other to live. One would die without the other, Rokudo created Chrome's organs out of his illusions and he is only capable to "exist" as long as Chrome is alive. That was explained a a few 50+ chapters ago.


----------



## Shinji (Jul 18, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> They need each other to live. One would die without the other, Rokudo created Chrome's organs out of his illusions and he is only capable to "exist" as long as Chrome is alive. That was explained a a few 50+ chapters ago.



You are wrong here, Mukuro doesn't need Chrome to survive, he only uses Chrome to manifest himself within chrome, because his living body was in jail. Now that his living body has escaped in the future, Chrome really serves no purpose. And ever since Mukuro was killed by Byakuran, Chrome has been using her mist ring to create her own illusions. So right now they are not dependent on each other.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 18, 2008)

Hibari will bite Genkishi to death, Hoorah!

Hoping Yamamoto gets back up and deals the finishing blow to Genkishi, though.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 18, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Hibari will bite Genkishi to death, Hoorah!
> 
> Hoping Yamamoto gets back up and deals the finishing blow to Genkishi, though.



How would that work


----------



## Sin (Jul 18, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> How would that work


Hibari brings Genikishi's head down to where Yamamoto is bleeding on the floor, and Yama pokes his head with his sword


----------



## Shinji (Jul 18, 2008)

Hibari can't even kill Gamma by stabbing him in the neck, so he aint killing Genkishi


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 18, 2008)

I just don't want Yama <3 to be the only Guardian to get his ass kicked wnning.

I consider Goku's battle a won. Even though it was probably a tie.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 19, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Hibari can't even kill Gamma by stabbing him in the neck, so he aint killing Genkishi



U almost sound like this is a shenien (sp) he probs won't die but when was the last time some1 who wasnt a fodder did , he'll get owned though.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 19, 2008)

That was a fucking awesome appearance by Hibari, but I would much rather it to have been Rukudo. So that Genkisihi could suck on the fact that he's a mediocre illusionist.


----------



## Shinji (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm about to lol when hibari gets owned.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 19, 2008)

I also think he's gonna get his ass kicked. He isn't going to be making two badass knockouts in one arc.


----------



## neostar8710 (Jul 19, 2008)

gotta say...

this arc definitely wasn't up to par with the last arc..but as of now, it's getting really goood again with these past couple of chapters

i hope this awesomeness continues


----------



## El Torero (Jul 19, 2008)

It´s over; Reborn is winning in the Jump


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 19, 2008)

He isn't going to get owned


----------



## Sin (Jul 19, 2008)

Shinji said:


> I'm about to lol when hibari gets owned.


I'm crossing my fingers, but there's a limit to how many bad guys Genikishi can own.

Hopefully it's greater than 1.

Hibari needs to get raped by someone already, he's becoming too gimped.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 20, 2008)

I just got around to finally reading this chapter....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn. I thought for sure that it was going to be Squalo to come and save Yamamoto.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 20, 2008)

i too thought superbi wud show... but i guess not, hibari's gud enough though 

yama got owned too quickly


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 20, 2008)

I was disappointed in how fast he got beaten considering he did train with the legendary hitman Reborn!  I'm hoping when they Hibari and Genkishi start fighting that he gets up and tells Hibari to back off cause this is his fight.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2008)

so was that really hibari or was that an illusion chrome made?  honestly not sure


----------



## Vodrake (Jul 20, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> so was that really hibari or was that an illusion chrome made?  honestly not sure



With the amount of sheer destruction caused, I'd say it was the real Hibari. Chrome doesnt know about Hibari's Hedgehog box anyway.


----------



## Shinji (Jul 20, 2008)

S P O T said:


> I was disappointed in how fast he got beaten considering he did train with the legendary hitman Reborn!  I'm hoping when they Hibari and Genkishi start fighting that he gets up and tells Hibari to back off cause this is his fight.



so her can run into another steel wall?

Face it he used his tenth form and it was useless, and he also busted in with a random 11th form in the battle, he really has nothing to give against Genkishi.


----------



## Sin (Jul 20, 2008)

Shinji said:


> so her can run into another steel wall?
> 
> Face it he used his tenth form and it was useless, and he also busted in with a random 11th form in the battle, he really has nothing to give against Genkishi.


Since this is a shounen, he might pop out a super 12th form that allows him to cut through illusions or some shit


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Jul 20, 2008)

Im sorry but was anyone else confused about this "white box" shit they were talking about, or the whole "time travel connection"..it all seemed kinda random


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 21, 2008)

the tri-ni-sette machine thingy.

that's the white round thing that connects with time travelling.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 21, 2008)

I can't wait to see Chrome kick some ass


----------



## sworder (Jul 21, 2008)

Hibari is about to stomp some ass next chapter


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2008)

hibari this week, i expect epic from him


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 21, 2008)

I give Genkishi 3 chaps max


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I give Genkishi 3 chaps max



with a couple of fodder included


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 21, 2008)

I predict next chapter will be Tsuna vs those fodders though.


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I predict next chapter will be Tsuna vs those fodders though.



nearly forgot about that


----------



## Aeon (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm glad Hibari finally showed up. It had been too long without an appearance from him.


----------



## Ooter (Jul 22, 2008)

all about yama in nxt chap.


----------



## Ornina (Jul 22, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I predict next chapter will be Tsuna vs those fodders though.



Probably. 

Hope we'll also get to see some Hibari, though.


----------



## Shinji (Jul 22, 2008)

lol you guys are pretty dumb if you think Hibari is going to beat Genkishi, if he doesn't possess the vongola ring. 

Didn't you see the fight with Gamma and Ryohei, he said the main difference between he and ryohei was the ring.

Not to mention that phantom probably already heard from Gamma about Hibari's propagation technique due to his cloud flames and won't fall for impaling himself.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2008)

It didn't look like Gamma and Genkishi were very close. I doubt Gamma went up to Genkishi and told him all about Hibari. Especially when Genkishi wasn't a part of the "surprise" attack on the Vongola base, so he wouldn't be expecting to fight any Vongolas. 
And like I said before I still don't think Hibari is going to be the one to finish him. Even if Hibari doesn't win I think he's just there right now to give Yamamato some recovery time. I still want Yamamato to get up and tell Hibari to lay off cause this is his fight. I don't really mind if Hibari fights either, but this is Yamamato's time to shine.


----------



## Sin (Jul 22, 2008)

I think the real question is: How long till Hibari gets absolutely owned and Chrome has to step in


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2008)

I like the idea of the ring types not matching up in fights. It's nice to see how they compete against each other. Besides those other illusion vs. illusion fights can get pretty boring. I'd rather see Chrome fight someone else.


----------



## Sin (Jul 22, 2008)

S P O T said:


> I like the idea of the ring types not matching up in fights. It's nice to see how they compete against each other. Besides those other illusion vs. illusion fights can get pretty boring. I'd rather see Chrome fight someone else.


Mist is way too broken to fight anything except another Mist user (and maybe a Sky user).


----------



## Aeon (Jul 23, 2008)

After what he did to Yamamoto, I'm inclined to somewhat agree.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 23, 2008)

Man, it's been forever since I've watched Avatar. Can Aang use all the elements now like in your avy Link, or does he have to be in Avatar mode.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 23, 2008)

Hm, I thought they had Hibari surrounded the last time I checked. Oh well.

Likewise Chrome shouldn't be anywhere near battleready after barely surviving death with the power of the Vongola Ring. And how the heck does future Ryohei go down in a few hits from Gamma, yet Gokudera can tank a more powerful hit without too much trouble? Might be little things, but they irk me.


----------



## Novalis (Jul 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _ BRIEF TRANSLATION_ 





> 煽り
> 「最強」を見せよう
> 
> 雲雀「ふうん　どうやら君は霧の幻術使いのようだね　君に個人的な恨みは無いけど　僕は術士が嫌いでね」
> ...





			
				kiri said:
			
		

> Brief translation:
> 
> - Hibari realises Genkishi is a mist illusionist. He says, "I've got nothing against you, personally, but I hate illusionists. I'll make you grovel."
> - Genkishi returns, "Hibari Kyouya... I've heard the rumour that you're the Vongola's most powerful guardian. Let's find out how true it is."
> ...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 24, 2008)

Novalis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> - Genkishi takes out his Box weapon. It's called the 幻海牛 (Spettro Nudibranch) which is a sea slug thing. He says Hibari is the only person who has ever seen his Box weapon. And will also be the last.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 yeah will be the only person and last to see if cos Genkishi will never be able to use it again


----------



## Novalis (Jul 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really don't know. 

I think Hibari would be a much 'better' character IF he didn't win all the time. :/


----------



## McLovin (Jul 24, 2008)

^ Agreed.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really wanted him to get his ass kicked but wasn't expecting it from a guy who won two fights already. 

Only Uchiha's seem to get as much constant hype and praise as this guy.


----------



## Shinji (Jul 24, 2008)

Reckoner said:


> Hm, I thought they had Hibari surrounded the last time I checked. Oh well.
> 
> Likewise Chrome shouldn't be anywhere near battleready after barely surviving death with the power of the Vongola Ring. And how the heck does future Ryohei go down in a few hits from Gamma, yet Gokudera can tank a more powerful hit without too much trouble? Might be little things, but they irk me.



Because Ryohei is a sun user who doesn't possess the vongola ring, and his sun ability doesn't help him against Gamma like it did against turban. 

While Hayato on the other hand possesses the vongola ring and the hax sistema cai which allows him to use 5 abilities and combine them. Clearly Hayato has one of the most hax abilities we have seen yet.


----------



## Sin (Jul 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And Hibari is all of a sudden an experienced fighter who trained himself to fight illusions


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 25, 2008)

Sin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And Hibari is all of a sudden an experienced fighter who trained himself to fight illusions




*Spoiler*: __ 



 all of a sudden? 9 and a half  years shit thats quick!!


----------



## Sin (Jul 25, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> all of a sudden? 9 and a half  years shit thats quick!!



*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, you can disguise it in whatever way you want, but the fact that Hibari just happened to reveal he hates illusions and has learned to dispel them, when he's fighting, coincidentally a Mist user is bullshit and you know it.

However, given how you handle arguments, or any kind of negative comment towards Hibari of any kind, I'll just go ahead and stop there


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 25, 2008)

Sin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 disguise it, he was clearly fucked off about losing to Mukuro back in the day which that trick, he happens to reveal it? this is the 1st Mist user we've seen him fight so really, and why would he just pop up while training Tsuna or something and go here i'll whack you with my tonfa, btw I HATE ILLUSIONS AND I KNOW HOW TO DISPELL THEM


----------



## Serp (Jul 25, 2008)

^
Lol 

Well I have mixed feelings over Genkishi, his character design is both a yay and a nay for me, and all these hacked illusions, at least Mukuro had his eye to explain his hax. Hibari will win, but I have no idea how they can even justify it, but oh well the fans love Hibari


----------



## Willy D (Jul 26, 2008)

Well it seems like Hibari is about to pull out something major with 3 rings.  He's the only person I know that can dispel illusions by "not liking them"


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2008)

Willy D said:


> Well it seems like Hibari is about to pull out something major with 3 rings.  He's the only person I know that can dispel illusions by "not liking them"


Shush now, don't point out the obvious plotfucking or the Hibaritards will set your village on fire


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 26, 2008)

I really don't see the issue here. heh
Hibari from the very day he met Mukuro he has shown that he has a dislike for Mukuro whose techniques rely on illusions. Over the 9 years I couldn't see Hibari not finding out a way to see through Illusions. It was mentioned that it has a  lot to do with the mind and imagination. Probably training your mind in a certain way helps over come illusions. Tsuna was displaying something similar when he got his Hyper Dying Will powers. I just take Hibari's "not liking them" comment as just something Hibari would say and a jab toward Mukuro.

If Hibari was ever going to get a chance to take on Mukuro again he'd need to get past illusions.

TL.


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> I really don't see the issue here. heh
> Hibari from the very day he met Mukuro he has shown that he has a dislike for Mukuro whose techniques rely on illusions. Over the 9 years I couldn't see Hibari not finding out a way to see through Illusions. It was mentioned that it has a  lot to do with the mind and imagination. Probably training your mind in a certain way helps over come illusions. Tsuna was displaying something similar when he got his Hyper Dying Will powers. I just take Hibari's "not liking them" comment as just something Hibari would say and a jab toward Mukuro.
> 
> If Hibari was ever going to get a chance to take on Mukuro again he'd need to get past illusions.
> ...


Until Hibari's next opponent is a (insert type of ring here) user, and Hibari just happens to hate that type of ring user, and has come up with the perfect counter 

It's not the ability itself, it's the matter that it's just too convenient. That's called "plotfucking".

Yama has to be rescued, and Hibari can't lose, so he gains the magic ability of seeing through illusions.

It's much like Deidara's magic-never-mentioned-before Sharingan counter eye of doom. Just better results 

Though, I'm fighting a losing battle, you guys care way more than I do.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't see it as a "battle", just sharing my opinion on the matter. Personally I expect convenient plot devices in all manga and other entertainment. Just helps to move the plot ahead. But I do think Hibari's particular ability to overcome illusions is to be expected.

I do care in the interest of discussion, but I won't try and force you to keep discussing it.


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> I don't see it as a "battle", just sharing my opinion on the matter. Personally I expect convenient plot devices in all manga and other entertainment. Just helps to move the plot ahead. But I do think Hibari's particular ability to overcome illusions is to be expected.
> 
> I do care in the interest of discussion, but I won't try and force you to keep discussing it.


I wasn't exactly referring to you


----------



## Aeon (Jul 26, 2008)

Lol, I'll just say it was a nice chapter. That doesn't make me a Hibaritard, does it?


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Lol, I'll just say it was a nice chapter. That doesn't make me a Hibaritard, does it?


Of course it does Link 

Anything positive anyone says about any part of this chapter is in every way a Hibaritard


----------



## Aeon (Jul 26, 2008)

Sin said:


> Of course it does Link
> 
> Anything positive anyone says about any part of this chapter is in every way a Hibaritard



So mean... 

But maybe I am a closeted Hibaritard.


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2008)

Link83 said:


> So mean...
> 
> But maybe I am a closeted Hibaritard.


Everyone is a closet Hibaritard 

I like the guy, I just think he's getting too plotfucked for his own good.

A win streak that big isn't a good sign.


----------



## sworder (Jul 26, 2008)

Hibari is pretty fuckin epic this chapter.

Dispelling illusions may be bullshit but I dont care anyway


----------



## Willy D (Jul 26, 2008)

I'll lol if he turns into his past self in the middle of the fight


----------



## spaZ (Jul 26, 2008)

Even though I hate Hibari I have to say he was pretty epic this chapter.


----------



## El Torero (Jul 26, 2008)

Most epic battle. Ever.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 26, 2008)

Sin said:


> Until Hibari's next opponent is a (insert type of ring here) user, and Hibari just happens to hate that type of ring user, and has come up with the perfect counter
> 
> It's not the ability itself, it's the matter that it's just too convenient. That's called "plotfucking".
> 
> ...



You have been reading too much Naruto, he isn't Sasuke who gets power ups through finger tips you know or able to summon a boss with no chakra.

I thought the Uchiha Police head guy should know this 

Your saying its like magical that he happens suddenly to hate illusions you know, cos Hibari who hates Mukuro and became Cloud Guardian because Reborn said he would fight Mukuro again.

Hibaris so stupid hes not going to train against the attacks Mukuro uses instead hes just going to sit there for 9 and a half years and go "YES MUKURO IM JUST GONA HIT YOU WITH MY TONFAS WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT YOUR ILLUSIONS"


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2008)

Willy D said:


> I'll lol if he turns into his past self in the middle of the fight



thats the only way hibari is losing this fight


----------



## Ooter (Jul 26, 2008)

Hibari is our only hope, if he doesn't win Yamamoto will get killed, so obviously we need the guy to win, and he's the strongest guardian so we obviously have to expect alot from him.


----------



## bubble_lord (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice chapter but I hope Hibari gets a little scruffed up, he is way too overpowered.


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> You have been reading too much Naruto, he isn't Sasuke who gets power ups through finger tips you know or able to summon a boss with no chakra.
> 
> I thought the Uchiha Police head guy should know this
> 
> ...


Like I said, you can spin it any way you want, but the fact that it just so happens to fit so perfectly for this fight that the invincible Hibari has the perfect counter for his enemy's fighting style is bullshit 

Also, lol@joke FCs and Naruto. I gave that shit up a long time ago, you must have missed the memo


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 26, 2008)

Sin said:


> Like I said, you can spin it any way you want, but the fact that it just so happens to fit so perfectly for this fight that the invincible Hibari has the perfect counter for his enemy's fighting style is bullshit
> 
> Also, lol@joke FCs and Naruto. I gave that shit up a long time ago, you must have missed the memo



Yeah its bullshit cos the only person hes lost to in the manga we've seen so far is an illusions so hes not going to train against them right? Good logic there.


----------



## sworder (Jul 26, 2008)

Eh, it does kinda make sense Hibari knows how to fight illusions. It wouldnt make sense if the strongest guardian, after all these years, wouldnt even know how to combat them... too huge of a weakness there, especially for a guy who wants to fight an illusionist.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 26, 2008)

Seriously dude, he just beat up a fucking gigantic mob of Millifore's forces who attacked the Vongola base and here he is going to 2 chapter this guy? This is ridiculous picking Hibari to save Yamamoto was a bad idea. They should have brought in Mukuro to clear up that off panel "death" of his or bring in Xanxus or Squalo.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 26, 2008)

I would have prefered Squalo to come or even Mukuro but now its Hibari, I want him to win obviously


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 26, 2008)

No doubt Hibari is going to take this fight, even if he switches places with his younger self, he'll eventually beat Genkisihi or hopefully someone else will intervene.


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> No doubt Hibari is going to take this fight, even if he switches places with his younger self, he'll eventually beat Genkisihi or hopefully someone else will intervene.


And when Tsuna starts losing to Irie or Byakuran, you can bet Hibari will be there to back him up.

"I hate moving structures, you know, so I learned to levitate and walk through walls, nothing personal..."

Oh, Hibari-kun <3


----------



## Penance (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, they definitely need the Cloud Vongola ring, so...maybe future Hibari will give Yamamoto a chance to recover, and finish things...


----------



## Sin (Jul 27, 2008)

Penance said:


> Well, they definitely need the Cloud Vongola ring, so...maybe future Hibari will give Yamamoto a chance to recover, and finish things...


"I always hated not being able to time travel, you know, so I learned how to time travel, here's the ring, Tsuna."

Oh, Hibari-kun <3


----------



## Aeon (Jul 27, 2008)

Sin said:


> And when Tsuna starts losing to Irie or Byakuran, you can bet Hibari will be there to back him up.
> 
> "I hate moving structures, you know, so I learned to levitate and walk through walls, nothing personal..."
> 
> Oh, Hibari-kun <3





Sin said:


> "I always hated not being able to time travel, you know, so I learned how to time travel, here's the ring, Tsuna."
> 
> Oh, Hibari-kun <3



Hibari grows ever more powerful...


----------



## Shinji (Jul 27, 2008)

If yama can't beat Genkishi, how the hell could Squalo? 

Realistically Hibari shouldn't be able to beat Genkishi without the vongola ring. But whatever you gotta expect this plot devices. We had it when Gamma fought Hayato and Uri got huge. 

I'm just waiting for this sub arc to have Shou fight, because we know he is gonna pwn some people. Byakuran's most trusted isn't gonna be losing till the end of this arc.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 27, 2008)

Shinji said:


> If yama can't beat Genkishi, how the hell could Squalo?
> 
> Realistically Hibari shouldn't be able to beat Genkishi without the vongola ring. But whatever you gotta expect this plot devices. We had it when Gamma fought Hayato and Uri got huge.
> 
> I'm just waiting for this sub arc to have Shou fight, because we know he is gonna pwn some people. Byakuran's most trusted isn't gonna be losing till the end of this arc.



I expect him to beat down Tsuna at some stage soon or maybe even Lambo/Chrome.


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2008)

Shinji said:


> If yama can't beat Genkishi, how the hell could Squalo?
> 
> Realistically Hibari shouldn't be able to beat Genkishi without the vongola ring. But whatever you gotta expect this plot devices. We had it when Gamma fought Hayato and Uri got huge.
> 
> I'm just waiting for this sub arc to have Shou fight, because we know he is gonna pwn some people. Byakuran's most trusted isn't gonna be losing till the end of this arc.



lol milliefore


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 27, 2008)

Hibari is a monster. Beats up loads of the enemy on his own when they were invading their base and pops up here without even breaking a sweat.

Hibari is going to end this guy within the next 2 chapters from the looks of it.


----------



## sworder (Jul 27, 2008)

He should


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jul 27, 2008)

Lol @ this thread's Hibari jokes.


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2008)

imagine future hibari with a vongola ring


----------



## Sin (Jul 27, 2008)

vault023 said:


> imagine future hibari with a vongola ring


He knows how to time travel, it's only a matter of time.

Probably when he fights Byakuran for half a chapter and completely destroys him.

(  )


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2008)

seeing hibari made me realise what a always wondered 

i always wondered but now im certain that future tsuna's "death" was a plot device, no way he could get killed when he used to dodge gutlin gun fire 

also if 5 yr old lambo uses the 10 yr bazooka he summons 25 year old lambo  awesome


----------



## Shinji (Jul 27, 2008)

This pg seems to indicate the 10 yrs further from the present future arc, 25 yr old Lambo lives while everyone else has died, which maybe includes Hibari.  But who know's. Hibari would probably get peace'd by byakuran in half a second if he tried to fight him, look at what he did to Mukuro 


Still a Cloud and Storm Mare ring holder to see, and since they are being saved for later they will probably turn out to be the strongest A ranks.


----------



## Sin (Jul 27, 2008)

Shinji said:


> This pg seems to indicate the 10 yrs further from the present future arc, 25 yr old Lambo lives while everyone else has died, which maybe includes Hibari.  But who know's. Hibari would probably get peace'd by byakuran in half a second if he tried to fight him, look at what he did to Mukuro
> 
> 
> Still a Cloud and Storm Mare ring holder to see, and since they are being saved for later they will probably turn out to be the strongest A ranks.


It's Hibari, there's no possible way for him to lose.

As long as he has hatred, he can win 

He's like an Uchiha


----------



## Willy D (Jul 28, 2008)

Sin said:


> It's Hibari, there's no possible way for him to lose.
> 
> As long as he has hatred, he can win
> 
> He's like an Uchiha


Only a Habari can beat a Habari


----------



## winter0105 (Jul 28, 2008)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 203 is out!!!

Hibari was awesome. He is really a monster in this new chapter. It seems he got much better through the timeskip. He's just toying with everyone else now. But will he be able to win without his vongola ring? If his next attack fail he won't have any ring left is it?

And now all we have to see is how much Tsuna improved. He'll probably win the fight too, unless the mangaka does something wierd like make him die in the future, which he won't.


----------



## Vault (Jul 28, 2008)

people lets stop the hibari hate


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 28, 2008)

Hibari is like Zabuza sword.

He cannot be beat.


----------



## Sin (Jul 28, 2008)

vault023 said:


> people lets stop the hibari hate


I don't hate him, I like his character, I'm just bored as fuck of him.

Also, it's always fun seeing people defend their favorite characters like their first born child.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 28, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Hibari is like Zabuza sword.
> 
> He cannot be beat.



 good comparison


----------



## Vault (Jul 28, 2008)

Sin said:


> I don't hate him, I like his character, I'm just bored as fuck of him.
> 
> Also, it's always fun seeing people defend their favorite characters like their first born child.



lol hibari might be my fav after lambo but im just saying


----------



## Sin (Jul 28, 2008)

vault023 said:


> lol hibari might be my fav after lambo but im just saying


Wasn't talking about you


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 28, 2008)

Sin said:


> Wasn't talking about you



I don't have a child  and nothing i've said hasn't been shown in the manga


----------



## sworder (Jul 28, 2008)

vault023 said:


> people lets stop the hibari hate



Why? The more the merrier


----------



## Sin (Jul 28, 2008)

Plus, Hibari is full of hatred


----------



## sworder (Jul 28, 2008)

"I want to make you crawl on the ground"


----------



## Sin (Jul 28, 2008)

sworder said:


> "I want to make you crawl on the ground"


He REALLY hates illusionists


----------



## Penance (Jul 28, 2008)

I wonder what Hibari thought of the Illusionist and the Prestige...


----------



## Sin (Jul 28, 2008)

Penance said:


> I wonder what Hibari thought of the Illusionist and the Prestige...


It was nothing personal


----------



## sworder (Jul 28, 2008)

Sin said:


> He REALLY hates illusionists



He also hates losing


----------



## Reborn01 (Jul 28, 2008)

ah Hibari is going to use 3 rings...wow wonder what will happen...


----------



## Aeon (Jul 28, 2008)

Reborn01 said:


> ah Hibari is going to use 3 rings...wow wonder what will happen...



The world will implode?


----------



## Sin (Jul 28, 2008)

I know it's a bit of a stretch, but my prediction is:

He wins.


----------



## Vault (Jul 28, 2008)

Sin said:


> I know it's a bit of a stretch, but my prediction is:
> 
> He wins.



lol your taking the mickey 

imagine him with a vongola ring


----------



## Shinji (Jul 29, 2008)

lol Hibari has 2 C ranked  and 1 D ranked ring, Mukuro had 2 rare hell rings and got owned. Lucky Byakuran aint fighting him 

He definitely has a final trick up his sleeve. But the fact that Genkishi's slugs weren't mentioned much, I predict all the mini slugs create a giant slug shield to take on whatever hibari does. I look for this fight to be a stalemate though like Hayato and Gamma


----------



## Sin (Jul 29, 2008)

Shinji said:


> lol Hibari has 2 C ranked  and 1 D ranked ring, Mukuro had 2 rare hell rings and got owned. Lucky Byakuran aint fighting him
> 
> He definitely has a final trick up his sleeve. But the fact that Genkishi's slugs weren't mentioned much, I predict all the mini slugs create a giant slug shield to take on whatever hibari does. I look for this fight to be a stalemate though like Hayato and Gamma


You underestimate Hibari's prowess.

He has the strongest type of flame. 

Plot-colored flame.


----------



## Shinji (Jul 29, 2008)

Sin said:


> You underestimate Hibari's prowess.
> 
> He has the strongest type of flame.
> 
> Plot-colored flame.



Their was a time where we thought yama was unbeatable, and he got his ass handed to him by a wall.

Only worthy opponent Hibari has beaten is Gamma, there will come a time where he will be beat, either Genkishi now, or Shou showing his godliness right after.


----------



## Sin (Jul 29, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Their was a time where we thought yama was unbeatable, and he got his ass handed to him by a wall.
> 
> Only worthy opponent Hibari has beaten is Gamma, there will come a time where he will be beat, either Genkishi now, or Shou showing his godliness right after.


We can only hope


----------



## spaZ (Jul 29, 2008)

I wonder how strong this Hibari would be if he had the vongola ring.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 29, 2008)

Lol, I bet the battle ends this way:

Hibari unleashes his secret weapon, Genkishi is seemingly defeated. Genkishi then laughs and says "Haha, that was an illusion." Hibari then says, "So was my attack" and then boom, Genkishi is defeated by a surprise attack, lol.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 29, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I wonder how strong this Hibari would be if he had the vongola ring.



If future Hibari had the Vongola ring this shit would have been over a long time ago.


----------



## Shinji (Jul 29, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> If future Hibari had the Vongola ring this shit would have been over a long time ago.



Yeah Byakuran would have killed him by now, because Hibari would be so confident that he believes that he could take out a sky with cloud.


----------



## Sin (Jul 29, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Yeah Byakuran would have killed him by now, because Hibari would be so confident that he believes that he could take out a sky with cloud.


You severely underestimate the amount of plot-love Hibari has going for him.

He's lost once, and barely.

He's kind of the mangaka's way of getting rid of bad guys he doesn't care for 

"So, you going to write an interesting battle or a creative death scene?"
"Nah, I'm just gonna have Hibari do it."
"Sounds good "
"$$$$"


----------



## Shinji (Jul 29, 2008)

Sin said:


> You severely underestimate the amount of plot-love Hibari has going for him.
> 
> He's lost once, and barely.
> 
> ...



LOLOLOL

tis true, Hibari makes all the fangirls, not to mention fanboys wild.

However if a cloud beats a sky, their is something seriously wrong with this manga.


----------



## Sin (Jul 29, 2008)

Shinji said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> tis true, Hibari makes all the fangirls, not to mention fanboys wild.
> 
> However if a cloud beats a sky, their is something seriously wrong with this manga.


The moment high level mist-illusions got reduced to something you could ignore by "hating them", something became seriously wrong with this manga.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 29, 2008)

Hibari is walking Deus Ex Machina at this point so it is to be expected I guess.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll break with the Hibari fanboyism and say that I wouldn't mind seeing him knocked down a peg or two since it will only mean he'll ascend to god level after.


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Yeah Byakuran would have killed him by now, because Hibari would be so confident that he believes that he could take out a sky with cloud.



shinji your millefiore wanking is immense


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 29, 2008)

vault023 said:


> shinji your millefiore wanking is immense



Apparently he enjoys being in the minority and always going to the opposite of the majority so i've been told.........

anyways back on topic people don't understand that Hibari absoutley raped Gamma a A class captain so yeah hes going to atleast stale mate Genkishi if not wound him badly so he can't fight again.


----------



## sworder (Jul 29, 2008)

Link83 said:


> I'll break with the Hibari fanboyism and say that I wouldn't mind seeing him knocked down a peg or two since it will only mean he'll ascend to god level after.



Lol, so true.

If you guys think there's something wrong with Hibari now, then hope he doesn't lose. Cuz if he does, he's coming back with a vengeance


----------



## Penance (Jul 29, 2008)

sworder said:


> Lol, so true.
> 
> If you guys think there's something wrong with Hibari now, then hope he doesn't lose. Cuz if he does, he's coming back with a vengeance



Heh...he's 1/64 Saiyan...  He only gets stronger...


----------



## El Torero (Jul 30, 2008)

*SPOILERS *


*Spoiler*: __ 



(I think this is referring to Hibari's weapon.) It is a sealed air space where everything besides the two combatants are cut off. It's the form of hidden ball of thorns. (Or something.)

Then, as they attack each other directly, the oxygen level inside gets gradually lower.

Scene change. Tsuna's battle has began. Iris's death stalk squad grows stronger as if to match Tsuna's power. (Or something like that.)


----------



## El Torero (Jul 31, 2008)

More spoilers with tons of pics (what the hell, why don´t anybody post?)


*Spoiler*: __ 







Hibari used his three rings and forced them into the Box to power it. This causes the box to be destroyed at the same time. The new form is called the "Reverse Globe of Needles Form". By cutting out everything else, including each other's flames, Hibari has evened the field to win by skill alone. Of course, he's pretty confident of his own skill, as Genkishi is too. They acknowledge each other's skills. On the second image there, Hibari says he has to finish this quickly because he's on a tight schedule.




The images are still very blur, but it does look like Iris has a Mare Ring, and her Cloud Ring makes her Death Stalk unit go berserk? o_O I guess that's how you use the propagation with a A purity ring. >_>


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2008)

epic spoilers are epic


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

I wan more squallo


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh shit Tsuna is actually going to fight an afro woman


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 31, 2008)

Tsuna is going to beat her down so hard! 

I have feeling we won't see Squalo =[


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

The Varia has to show up at least more then providing Yama with a DVD and some recon


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2008)

tachi where have you been  

and varia will sure


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

Been banned. 

Rokudo better be back as well.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 31, 2008)

Interesting turn of events.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

Am I the only person that hates kid lambo?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Interesting turn of events.



Actually, I have to disagree. Hibari and his opponent are gonna have a "I LOOK A LOT COOLER THAN YOU" staredown now (well, most KHR fights basically resolve around that) and the enemies facing Tsuna seem like boring fodder shit.

Sadly.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

Well honestly, I think Hibari is gonna win this fight, then collapse from the exhaustion as a result ot defending Vongola HQ, Yama gets up and says something like "He did all of this and he was exausted" making Hibari look infinatly cool.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmm I personally think it will end in a stale mate either way, Genkishi won't be featuring after this. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hibaris scheulde huh hes got a plan it seems


----------



## sworder (Jul 31, 2008)

Kid Lambo fails as much as Usopp does in OP... those are the 2 characters i dislike the most out of every manga Ive read. Though I barely follow OP, but still.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

sworder said:


> Kid Lambo fails as much as Usopp does in OP... those are the 2 characters i dislike the most out of every manga Ive read. Though I barely follow OP, but still.


Wow, kindred spirit. 

I take alot of shit for hating Usopp lol, I cant see why people like throwaway characters thats sole purpose it is to disrupt th flow of a manga and make it progress slower.


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Been banned.
> 
> Rokudo better be back as well.



lets not do that again shall we


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 31, 2008)

sworder said:


> Kid Lambo fails as much as Usopp does in OP... those are the 2 characters i dislike the most out of every manga Ive read. Though I barely follow OP, but still.



fuk that! Usopp owns man! kid Lambo is annoying but still li like them both. Especially Usopp


----------



## sworder (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, they're both ugly, annoying, useless, cant fight for shit, do stupid things that make me facepalm... 

I really dont see why people like them either.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> fuk that! Usopp owns man! kid Lambo is annoying but still li like them both. Especially Usopp


No you 



sworder said:


> Yeah, they're both ugly, annoying, useless, cant fight for shit, do stupid things that make me facepalm...
> 
> I really dont see why people like them either.


Its baffling


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 31, 2008)

sworder said:


> Yeah, they're both ugly, annoying, useless, cant fight for shit, do stupid things that make me facepalm...
> 
> I really dont see why people like them either.



Usopp is awesome end of 



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> No you
> 
> 
> 
> Its baffling



u support liverfail


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

Arsenal mate


----------



## Ooter (Jul 31, 2008)

lambo is filler.


----------



## Sin (Jul 31, 2008)

Lambo kicks ass


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> Lambo kicks ass


Lambo 20 years in the future yes 

Hey Sinny pek


----------



## sworder (Jul 31, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Usopp is awesome end of



Usopp is a wuss and a whiny prick 

But lets change the subject back to KHR


----------



## Penance (Jul 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pressed for time, huh?  Maybe he really is about to go back in time...


----------



## Sin (Jul 31, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Lambo 20 years in the future yes
> 
> Hey Sinny pek


Tachi <3 

But seriously, Lambo > Your Characters


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

Rokuro Okajima stomps on lambo 

Nice to see you round HotSin


----------



## sworder (Jul 31, 2008)

Nobody is > Hibari


----------



## Sin (Jul 31, 2008)

sworder said:


> Nobody is > Hibari


Well clearly 

Plot-Colored Flame > Sky Flame


----------



## sworder (Jul 31, 2008)

The DEM is strong in Hibari


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 31, 2008)

the envy is strong in a sinner


----------



## Sin (Jul 31, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> the envy is strong in a sinner


Envy over what?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

Plot coloured flame


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> Envy over what?



the amount of win that leaks out of Hibari


----------



## Sin (Jul 31, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Plot coloured flame


It's the strongest


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> It's the strongest




*Spoiler*: __ 



 looks like he needs no flame to win though


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

Im off Sinny :3


----------



## Sin (Jul 31, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Im off Sinny :3


Bai Tachi D:


----------



## Serp (Jul 31, 2008)

Kid Lambo is allowed to be an annoying prick, he is a kid  and he becomes badass later. Ussop has no excuse 

(well this could be the Lambo fanboy in me)


----------



## LiveFire (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't find the Hitman Reborn FC


----------



## Serp (Jul 31, 2008)

Due to some unforeseen reps, I will now say that Ussop has a passing grade.

And Hibari, Mukuro and Chrome are awesome, evidence ey? their flames are all purple  We all Know Purple is ownage.  But Genkishi is also purple, hence win, but I prefer the clouds violet to the mists indigo


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 31, 2008)

Serp said:


> Due to some unforeseen reps, I will now say that Ussop has a passing grade.
> 
> And Hibari, Mukuro and Chrome are awesome, evidence ey? their flames are all purple  We all Know Purple is ownage.  But Genkishi is also purple, hence win, but I prefer the clouds violet to the mists indigo



Hahaha Usopp is teh win  i wish Xanxus was around though =[


----------



## Hayato Gokudera (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey guys, I just managed to find this place. I'm glad I did, I'm a huge hitman fan.


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Usopp is awesome end of
> 
> 
> 
> u support liverfail



tachi is a gooner


----------



## Penance (Jul 31, 2008)

Serp said:


> Kid Lambo is allowed to be an annoying prick, he is a kid  and he becomes badass later. Ussop has no excuse
> 
> (well this could be the Lambo fanboy in me)





Serp said:


> Due to some unforeseen reps, I will now say that Ussop has a passing grade.
> 
> And Hibari, Mukuro and Chrome are awesome, evidence ey? their flames are all purple  We all Know Purple is ownage.  But Genkishi is also purple, hence win, but I prefer the clouds violet to the mists indigo



Lambo is full of win...he just has to release it...


----------



## Serp (Jul 31, 2008)

^Indeed   I love Lambo!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 31, 2008)

vault023 said:


> tachi is a gooner



i know i said it 2 piss him off he was in my sig 1 time with all those reps 



Penance said:


> Lambo is full of win...he just has to release it...





Serp said:


> ^Indeed   I love Lambo!



i lov him 2


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2008)

lambo is win


----------



## masterriku (Jul 31, 2008)

Isn"t lambo gonna beat Irie how can you not love him.


----------



## Ooter (Jul 31, 2008)

hit lambo with the bazooka twice and i approve of him.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 1, 2008)

Lambo is only good as his 20 years older self. All other incarnations of him fail. Well, I guess his teenage version isn't _too_ bad.


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2008)

so if 5yr lambo uses the 10 yr bazooka in the current time line he wll turn into 25yr version  of himself  fuck yeah


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 1, 2008)

Ooter said:


> hit lambo with the bazooka twice and i approve of him.





Jetstorm said:


> Lambo is only good as his 20 years older self. All other incarnations of him fail. Well, I guess his teenage version isn't _too_ bad.


I agree with these sentiments.


----------



## Serp (Aug 1, 2008)

vault023 said:


> so if 5yr lambo uses the 10 yr bazooka in the current time line he wll turn into 25yr version  of himself  fuck yeah



I thought that aswell, but event in the plot prove otherwise, if this were to happen when 15yr lambo hit himself during the varia arc, he would become 5yr lambo again as 5 years is 10years in the future, but he didn't he became 25yrs who was 20years ahead of that time. So if 5yrs uses it now he would only become 15years.  Im sorry if its all over the place but I hope it makes sense.


----------



## sworder (Aug 1, 2008)

Imagine if current Hibari got hit with the 10 yr bazooka and brought another Hibari from the future? He would solo everyone there at once


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 1, 2008)

sworder said:


> Imagine if current Hibari got hit with the 10 yr bazooka and brought another Hibari from the future? He would solo everyone there at once



Thats too much win for the manga to handle


----------



## spaZ (Aug 1, 2008)

From what the 25 year old Lambo said they probably were all dead. So I don't think anything would come through if he was hit.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 1, 2008)

It would be so win if all the Mare rings went into the Vongola's hands. So then all the Guardians had two Class A rings.


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2008)

Serp said:


> I thought that aswell, but event in the plot prove otherwise, if this were to happen when 15yr lambo hit himself during the varia arc, he would become 5yr lambo again as 5 years is 10years in the future, but he didn't he became 25yrs who was 20years ahead of that time. So if 5yrs uses it now he would only become 15years.  Im sorry if its all over the place but I hope it makes sense.



i remember  

damn


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 1, 2008)

spaZ said:


> From what the 25 year old Lambo said they probably were all dead. So I don't think anything would come through if he was hit.


Well the knowledge of knowing one's fate, means you can change it.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 2, 2008)

so... wait patiently


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 2, 2008)

Man, the next chapter is gonna be great


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 2, 2008)

Cant wait to see more Hibari and ... *chuckle* afro chick.


----------



## Serp (Aug 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Cant wait to see more Hibari and ... *chuckle* afro Lambo.


 Fixed that for you.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 2, 2008)

I want lambo to die a slow, painful death


----------



## Serp (Aug 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I want lambo to die a slow, painful death



 Dying heroically, after he turns into Lambo from 40yrs later and rapes the final boss.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Aug 2, 2008)

who doesnt love lambo he is ultimate ownage almost as good as hibari :WOW


----------



## Sin (Aug 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I want lambo to die a slow, painful death


He was the only one alive after 20 years


----------



## Penance (Aug 2, 2008)

Sin said:


> He was the only one alive after 20 years



Lambo is Gohan...


----------



## Sin (Aug 2, 2008)

Penance said:


> Lambo is Gohan...


Trunks.

Gohan ends up dying


----------



## Aeon (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmm, finally read the chapter...


----------



## McLovin (Aug 2, 2008)

Can't wait to see Tsuna vs Foxy Brown. He's the only main character besides Luffy who's fights I enjoy as much as the sidekicks.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm pleasantly surprised that Genkishi's still conscious.


----------



## sworder (Aug 3, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I want lambo to die a slow, painful death





I agree with this sentiment 

Where's the chapter?


----------



## McLovin (Aug 3, 2008)

sworder said:


> I agree with this sentiment
> 
> Where's the chapter?



Manga helpers has the raw. mangahelpers.com


----------



## El Torero (Aug 3, 2008)

Is Iris wearing a Mare Ring or a normal ring?


----------



## Willy D (Aug 3, 2008)

It looks like Tsuna and Spanner are in trouble unless something happens.  Because the King Mosca he loss to is weaker than the Death Stalk.

Lets not even get into Hibari


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 3, 2008)

Sin said:


> He was the only one alive after 20 years


Hid, ran, pisses himself, then hid and ran, you choose


----------



## Ooter (Aug 3, 2008)

chapter was decent.


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm still feeling kinda bad for Yamamoto. He was all ready to bust out some shounen hero powered sword skill, only to run face first into a wall. Having to be saved in a sword fight by Hibari's gonna have to hurt his ego. 

I wonder how he'll react to having his "invincible" style defeated by an inanimate object. I'm trying to figure out if he'll go a bit emo, get extremely pissed off and train like mad, or if he'll just do his normal thing and play dumb. That or wake up half way in this fight _then_ bust out his some shounen hero powered sword skill. Afterall, the cheap tricks are gone, so hes pretty much free to do his thing now.


----------



## Sin (Aug 3, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Hid, ran, pisses himself, then hid and ran, you choose


He hid, became GAR, and owned.

I'll take that one


----------



## Penance (Aug 3, 2008)

Sin said:


> He hid, became GAR, and owned.
> 
> I'll take that one



I'll take Ultimate Win for OVER 9000, Alex...


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 3, 2008)

> It looks like Tsuna and Spanner are in trouble unless something happens. Because the King Mosca he loss to is weaker than the Death Stalk.


if reborn was really there and shot tsuna with the scolding bullet tsuna might be able to win. after all the pills tsuna is taking are not as effective as the real bullet. either way he should be able to do the x burner at a higher percentage so it should even out the odds.


----------



## Serp (Aug 3, 2008)

That scan was a bit confusing to read at some points. It said Hibari used 3 mist rings, when he is cloud type so was that a mistake or is Hibari really all that haxxed.


----------



## Sin (Aug 3, 2008)

Well I'll be damned.

Hibari has an actual weakness.

Who would have thought.


----------



## Shinji (Aug 3, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> I'm still feeling kinda bad for Yamamoto. He was all ready to bust out some shounen hero powered sword skill, only to run face first into a wall. Having to be saved in a sword fight by Hibari's gonna have to hurt his ego.
> 
> I wonder how he'll react to having his "invincible" style defeated by an inanimate object. I'm trying to figure out if he'll go a bit emo, get extremely pissed off and train like mad, or if he'll just do his normal thing and play dumb. That or wake up half way in this fight _then_ bust out his some shounen hero powered sword skill. Afterall, the cheap tricks are gone, so hes pretty much free to do his thing now.



LOL what overpowered sword skill are you talking about? He used his 10th form that he trained for, not to mention he created an 11th form out of nowhere as well. He really is no match for Genkishi, since Genkishi didn't use his slugs nor show off his 4 sword technique, really his skill with the sword isn't that great.

Not to mention Yama has already proven he is not invincible since he got beat by Gamma as well, and that time he had Hayato with him and they did work together.


----------



## Vault (Aug 3, 2008)

Sin said:


> Well I'll be damned.
> 
> Hibari has an actual weakness.
> 
> Who would have thought.



lack of rings  wow what a weakness 

give him a vongola ring and we are talking


----------



## Sin (Aug 3, 2008)

vault023 said:


> lack of rings  wow what a weakness
> 
> give him a vongola ring and we are talking


It appears it's lack of rings and lack of boxes as well.

This definitely sets up a scenario where Irie would absolutely rape Hibari.

Hibari can't lose to Genikishi, but if he goes up against someone like Irie, we have some hope after all 

KHR's Mary Sue vs. Plot-Protected Villain 

Fight of the century.


----------



## Vault (Aug 3, 2008)

maybe hibari has some sort of alliance with byakuran because i remember when byakuran was informed about hibari helping tsuna and the gang and byakuran was somewhat surprised  

that tight schedule is to meet byakuran and knowing hibari he allied with them just so he can fight byakuran


----------



## Sin (Aug 3, 2008)

vault023 said:


> maybe hibari has some sort of alliance with byakuran because i remember when byakuran was informed about hibari helping tsuna and the gang and byakuran was somewhat surprised
> 
> that tight schedule is to meet byakuran and knowing hibari he allied with them just so he can fight byakuran


Byakuran raped timeskip Mukuro, Hibari doesn't have a chance in hell.


----------



## Vault (Aug 3, 2008)

Sin said:


> Byakuran raped timeskip Mukuro, Hibari doesn't have a chance in hell.



i know that but since when has that stopped hibari


----------



## Sin (Aug 3, 2008)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 204 by Binktopia

Finally


----------



## Vault (Aug 3, 2008)

it came out awhile ago on OM  thought you guys knew 

sorry :sweat


----------



## Vault (Aug 3, 2008)

it was a random comment 

you said you hated OM im just telling how i hate BE


----------



## Sin (Aug 3, 2008)

vault023 said:


> it was a random comment
> 
> you said you hated OM im just telling how i hate BE


I see 

Interesting


----------



## Vault (Aug 3, 2008)

quite interesting indeed


----------



## Shinji (Aug 3, 2008)

Vault, what a failure thinking Hibari stands a chance against Byakuran lol 

Mukuro with 2 hell rings got pwned, and Hibari with failure rings aint beating him.


----------



## Sin (Aug 3, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Vault, what a failure thinking Hibari stands a chance against Byakuran lol
> 
> Mukuro with 2 hell rings got pwned, and Hibari with failure rings aint beating him.


Hibari: "I've trapped you in my weapon's atmosphere"
Byakuran: "K lol"
Hibari: "... Shouldn't you be concerned or something?"
Byakuran: "My room traps thoughts and reality inside of it."
Hibari: "Oh shit."


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 3, 2008)

Byakuran aint even going to fight Hibari though tbh, as for Mukuro getting pwned Im sure he knew he was going to lose anyway and also it wasn't his real body?


----------



## Shinji (Aug 3, 2008)

LOL mukuro thought he was going to escape, but Byakuran had other plans, he crushed his soul or he is just trapped in that room forever without a body.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 3, 2008)

I guess we find out what  actually happened to Mukuro when we see Chrome fight.


----------



## Vault (Aug 3, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Vault, what a failure thinking Hibari stands a chance against Byakuran lol
> 
> Mukuro with 2 hell rings got pwned, and Hibari with failure rings aint beating him.



i never said that shinji, i said hibari just wanna fight byakuran for all we know 

lol i know hibari gets shit stomped


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 3, 2008)

Shinji said:


> LOL what overpowered sword skill are you talking about? He used his 10th form that he trained for, not to mention he created an 11th form out of nowhere as well. He really is no match for Genkishi, since Genkishi didn't use his slugs nor show off his 4 sword technique, really his skill with the sword isn't that great.
> 
> Not to mention Yama has already proven he is not invincible since he got beat by Gamma as well, and that time he had Hayato with him and they did work together.



You underestimate the effectiveness of the shounen hero powerup. If need be he'd pull out a fucking country cutting 13th form.


----------



## armorknight (Aug 4, 2008)

You know it's pretty funny how Goku has pretty much left Yama in the dust during this arc. Especially when you consider that they were about equal before.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 4, 2008)

Just remember that Mukuro wasn't at his strongest when he fought Byakuran. Nor did he actually think he could win.

Though, I also doubt Hibari could stomp down Byakuran. Other than, Hibari can win against pretty much anyone else right now in his time.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 4, 2008)

Good chapter. Hibari shows more of his stuff and his sphere was unexpected.


----------



## Sin (Aug 4, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Just remember that Mukuro wasn't at his strongest when he fought Byakuran. Nor did he actually think he could win.
> 
> Though, I also doubt Hibari could stomp down Byakuran. Other than, Hibari can win against pretty much anyone else right now in his time.


It was a projection of his real self, a "second chrome" with 2 hell rings...

If that's not his strongest, what was o_O


----------



## Aeon (Aug 4, 2008)

It's just like Hibari to want to finish a fight with physical combat.


----------



## Sin (Aug 4, 2008)

Link, your set


----------



## Aeon (Aug 4, 2008)

I know.


----------



## Serp (Aug 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> It was a projection of his real self, a "second chrome" with 2 hell rings...
> 
> If that's not his strongest, what was o_O



His real adult body with a Vongola


----------



## Sin (Aug 4, 2008)

Serp said:


> His real adult body with a Vongola


If we're counting the vongola rings, Hibari would be at the same disadvantage against Byakuran.

Rokudo was actually even better off than Hibari, because he had two hell rings, while Hibari has been stated to have weak rings.

Rokudo also had the advantage of knowing he could fight without having to worry about losing his life (until Byakuran pwned him).

Rokudo WAS at his strongest.


----------



## Serp (Aug 4, 2008)

Indeed, I was just saying Mukuro with a Vongola would be his strongest. 


OK then time for me to share my thoughts, even though Hibari was stated to be the strongest guardian, Mukuro is technically not a full time guardian (It being Chrome and he jumping in to save her), Hibari might actually pwn him (lulz ) if he trained ten years to do it, but Mukuro could win fights even Hibari couldn't win, while fighting in the varia arc, he beat someone with one of the 7^3 with just his eye, maybe that proves that his eye has more power than a single 7^3 .


----------



## Sin (Aug 4, 2008)

Serp said:


> Indeed, I was just saying Mukuro with a Vongola would be his strongest.
> 
> 
> OK then time for me to share my thoughts, even though Hibari was stated to be the strongest guardian, Mukuro is technically not a full time guardian (It being Chrome and he jumping in to save her), Hibari might actually pwn him (lulz ) if he trained ten years to do it, but Mukuro could win fights even Hibari couldn't win, while fighting in the varia arc, he beat someone with one of the 7^3 with just his eye, maybe that proves that his eye has more power than a single 7^3 .


Mukuro in his real body would likely be stronger than Hibari, if only because Mukuro's illusions aren't simple illusions created from boxes or flames, Mukuro uses his eye to pwn people.

Then again, Hibari does have the whole Mary Sue thing going for him, so he'd probably win


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2008)

sin enough with the hibari hating


----------



## Sin (Aug 4, 2008)

vault023 said:


> sin enough with the hibari hating


Hibari is going to bite me to death


----------



## Aeon (Aug 4, 2008)

Let's get to some Rukudo loving.


----------



## Sin (Aug 4, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Let's get to some Rukudo loving.


Rokudo

pek pek pek

Best guardian


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> Hibari is going to bite me to death



with his massive plot shield, nothing can stop him 

and link i totally agree mukuro is cool


----------



## Aeon (Aug 4, 2008)

vault023 said:


> with his massive plot shield, nothing can stop him
> 
> and link i totally agree mukuro is cool



Indeed.


----------



## Serp (Aug 4, 2008)

All I said Mukuro with a vongola is stronger than with 2 hell rings yay or nay.

Without all the box/ring bullshit Mukuro still pulls illusions outta his ass, without any rings he could even beat most ppl someone wearing a vongola/mare or pacifer if his battle with Viper showed anything (and that wasn't even his real body ).

Hibari just has brute strength and cunning, Mukuro has cunning in the thousands as well as Haxx.

Hibari: You! Ill bite you to death.
Mukuro: O rly?
Hibari: I hate illusions and thus are useless and I have a vongola ring and you don't
Mukuro: Ah but you forgot one thing, I have a fucking magic evil spear thingy  
*stabs*
Hibari: That won't stop me, I have plot flame I can't die.
Mukuro: Who said anything about killing you, only one of my eye abilities is illusions.
*activates 6th path*
Hibari/Mukuro: Lulz I win.


On second thought Hibari is fucked, Mukuro can posses his body anytime as he hit him during the Mukuro arc.


----------



## Sin (Aug 4, 2008)

Serp said:


> All I said Mukuro with a vongola is stronger than with 2 hell rings yay or nay.
> 
> Without all the box/ring bullshit Mukuro still pulls illusions outta his ass, without any rings he could even beat most ppl someone wearing a vongola/mare or pacifer if his battle with Viper showed anything (and that wasn't even his real body ).
> 
> ...


And he has 2 hell rings


----------



## Serp (Aug 4, 2008)

If he doesn't use a box he has no need for rings and Lancia gave Tsuna presumably a ring from his/Mukuros family (as they came from the same one)


----------



## Sin (Aug 4, 2008)

Well if he has two hell rings, I'm assuming he has as least two boxes.

Plus, look at the office following Byakuran and Rokudo's battle. It was pretty trashed.


----------



## Serp (Aug 4, 2008)

Indeed it was, but that was most likely Byakuran sweeping Mukuro around the place . But without a doubt in my mind Mukuro can beat Hibari with ease  but both of them adult forms with Vongolas  Byakuran should be scared.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd be interesting to see what kind of boxes Mukuro actually had and this prison thingy I wonder how tough the guards are


----------



## Serp (Aug 4, 2008)

His boxes have got to be fodder boxes as if he is just using someone elses body they can't have much good mist boxes


----------



## Sin (Aug 4, 2008)

Serp said:


> His boxes have got to be fodder boxes as if he is just using someone elses body they can't have much good mist boxes


He managed to live in the Millefore base undetected for quite a while, so he might as well have gotten a couple of decent boxes.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 4, 2008)

Mukuro wasn't at his strongest because they mention that he's still imprisoned 5 years before the current arc, or was he already out leading up to the battle with Byakuran? I don't remember...


----------



## Serp (Aug 4, 2008)

True, true. But an organisation like that would most likely keep tabs on them being only 360 of them. But being a mist user it would be easy to steal them, but then again as soon as Byakuran found out they were missing was when he knew Mukuro was in their base pwnin' their guys and most likely has the exact boxes that can counter Mukuros ones, being sky has so much advantages


----------



## Shinji (Aug 4, 2008)

Serp said:


> Indeed it was, but that was most likely Byakuran sweeping Mukuro around the place . But without a doubt in my mind Mukuro can beat Hibari with ease  but both of them adult forms with Vongolas  Byakuran should be scared.



LOL why would Byakuran be scared of a Mist or Cloud user with a A ranked ring? When he is the sky with an A ranked ring.

You guys forget about the rare sky boxes that Hibari talked about before. Imagine how hax they are, and Byakuran probably has 1 atleast, if not more.


----------



## Sin (Aug 4, 2008)

Shinji said:


> LOL why would Byakuran be scared of a Mist or Cloud user with a A ranked ring? When he is the sky with an A ranked ring.
> 
> You guys forget about the rare sky boxes that Hibari talked about before. Imagine how hax they are, and Byakuran probably has 1 atleast, if not more.


I'm pretty sure Serp meant both Hibari AND Rokudo against Byakuran.

In which case, yeah, I don't see Byakuyan winning.


----------



## Shinji (Aug 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> I'm pretty sure Serp meant both Hibari AND Rokudo against Byakuran.
> 
> In which case, yeah, I don't see Byakuyan winning.



Yama and Hayato both had vongola rings still lost to Gamma

Byakuran is a sky ring holder and by sheer plot relevance only tsuna will beat him. and its no way possible for the future forms to have the vongola rings so really its pointless to say future mukuro and hibari with vongola rings.

Not to mention we  have no idea about Byakuran's mind control powers about what he did to uni. And Hibari is dumb enough to get controlled.


----------



## Sin (Aug 4, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Yama and Hayato both had vongola rings still lost to Gamma
> 
> Byakuran is a sky ring holder and by sheer plot relevance only tsuna will beat him. and its no way possible for the future forms to have the vongola rings so really its pointless to say future mukuro and hibari with vongola rings.
> 
> Not to mention we  have no idea about Byakuran's mind control powers about what he did to uni. And Hibari is dumb enough to get controlled.


Yama and Goku had no experience fighting with rings and box weapons. Gamma himself said that if Yama had been able to wrap his rain flame around his sword, he would have been hurt. Goku had very basic control of his flamethrower. 

Not to mention, they didn't even fight together until Goku had taken some pretty hefty wounds.

It's not fair to compare that fight to Current Rokudo/Hibari with Vongola Rings. 

A closer comparison would be Current Yama and Goku against Gama, who would get absolutely raped. And they're not even to the power of themselves in the future yet.

This isn't a "willl it ever happen" it's a "if it happened" obviously the arc villain won't get taken down by anyone except the protagonist.

However, Hibari and Rokudo with their Vongola Rings would murder Byakuran. Hibari is incredibly strong at the moment, with his biggest weakness being the lack of a good ring. Rokudo has always been a monster. Together, they would be perfectly capable of beating Byakuran.

And I don't even like Hibari fights 

I know you like Byakuran a lot, but if current Hibari and Rokudo got their respective rings, and went to fight Byakuran, Byakuran would lose.


----------



## Serp (Aug 4, 2008)

Sin said everything I was about to rant about 

But the thing about the rings that kinda annoy me is without boxes, no matter what class ring you have its kinda useless. Like Tsuna and Xanxus and alot of other people could use flames without rings. And also without rings the boxes are useless so no matter what class box you have your fucked 

But Mukuro and Hibari with A rank rings and A rank Boxes as well as their current knowledge of box fighting would most likely rape Byakuran (that is if Hibari plays it smart )


----------



## spaZ (Aug 4, 2008)

I wonder when Tsuna is going to make a flame without any help at all. The only ones we have seen that can make flames without anything is Xanxus and the 2nd. Though he almost went into dying will mode a little while ago without any help. But if he can make a flame on his forehead without the rebuke bullet and those blue things he swallows it would be sick.


----------



## McLovin (Aug 5, 2008)

Serp said:


> Hibari: You! Ill bite you to death.
> Mukuro: *O rly?*
> Hibari: I hate illusions and thus are useless and I have a vongola ring and you don't
> Mukuro: Ah but you forgot one thing, I have a fucking magic evil spear thingy
> ...



The fact that Mukuro was inhabiting an owl makes that all the more funnier.

I'm late to the whole Hibari topic, but when they say he's the strongest guardian (at nauseum) are they basing that off of Fuuta's rankings that were made back when Tsuna was shit and Mukuro hadn't appeared yet? 

I'm not saying I don't believe, because it's mentioned to often for me not to, I'm just curious how the charaters themselves know this.


----------



## Sin (Aug 5, 2008)

Technically, Chrome is the Mist guardian.

Rokudo himself is an enemy of the Vongola (per say).

So Rokudo likely doesn't even count as a guardian of Tsuna.


----------



## McLovin (Aug 5, 2008)

Sin said:


> Technically, Chrome is the Mist guardian.
> 
> Rokudo himself is an enemy of the Vongola (per say).
> 
> So Rokudo likely doesn't even count as a guardian of Tsuna.



Ah, okay. Thanks for the explanation.

I'll have to rewatch Chromes intro episode to see how she got ropped up into all this.


----------



## Penance (Aug 5, 2008)

McLovin said:


> The fact that Mukuro was inhabiting an owl makes that all the more funnier.
> 
> I'm late to the whole Hibari topic, but when they say he's the strongest guardian (at nauseum) are they basing that off of Fuuta's rankings that were made back when Tsuna was shit and Mukuro hadn't appeared yet?
> 
> I'm not saying I don't believe, because it's mentioned to often for me not to, I'm just curious how the charaters themselves know this.




I don't think Sky attributes count as guardians, so Fuuta didn't count Tsuna (I don't think)...


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 5, 2008)

Hibari is awesome  his personality never changes


----------



## Sin (Aug 5, 2008)

Penance said:


> I don't think Sky attributes count as guardians, so Fuuta didn't count Tsuna (I don't think)...


Of course Tsuna doesn't count, he's not his own Guardian 

Hibari is the strongest of Tsuna's guardians.

And Hibari mentioned that Future Tsuna thrilled him in a way similar to how Reborn thrills him.

Which means, Tsuna was incredibly strong.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 5, 2008)

Entire forum dedicated to hitman. 

Link removed



The latest chapter was pretty cool, afro chick was there


----------



## McLovin (Aug 5, 2008)

Her name's Foxy Brown Iris and she's a whole lotta woman.



Sin said:


> Of course Tsuna doesn't count, he's not his own Guardian



Penance was actually refering to my quote. The reason I said that was because I must've misquoted the term "ring gaurdian" as "gaurdian of the" ect and thought the gaurdian title referred to their command over their respective ring attributes. Forget I mentioned it....

A reborn forum you say?


----------



## Sin (Aug 5, 2008)

McLovin said:


> Her name's Foxy Brown Iris and she's a whole lotta woman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if you state it as "Ring Guardian" in their respective times, the Tsunas (both Future and Past) are the strongest. 

However, the title Hibari holds, the title of "Strongest Guardian of the Vongola" refers exclusively to the people who are Tsuna's "Guardians" thus he himself is excluded from the rankings.

I think that's what you're talking about.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 5, 2008)

I hate Tuna Salad


----------



## McLovin (Aug 5, 2008)

Sin said:


> Well, if you state it as "Ring Guardian" in their respective times, the Tsunas (both Future and Past) are the strongest.
> 
> However, the title Hibari holds, the title of "Strongest Guardian of the Vongola" refers exclusively to the people who are Tsuna's "Guardians" thus he himself is excluded from the rankings.
> 
> I think that's what you're talking about.



Yes, that's what I meant to say.


----------



## Vault (Aug 5, 2008)

shinji is hyping byakuran a tad too much


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 5, 2008)

vault023 said:


> shinji is hyping byakuran a tad too much


I concur, the Rokudo Mukuro incident nearly made me puke


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 5, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Entire forum dedicated to hitman.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Lol the hitman section there is pretty dead on that forum though  its dedicated to spam and stuff


----------



## El Torero (Aug 6, 2008)

Epic chapter 205 spoilers inside.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 6, 2008)

.

Spoilers be looking epic.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2008)

The British guy from Naruto Abridged sings KHR Opening #1 for a fandub
Costum PvP Dungoen Video LvL 1 & 2


----------



## Aeon (Aug 6, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Epic chapter 205 spoilers inside.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, guess Hibari isn't all that since he let himself get hit with the 10-year bazooka.


----------



## Ooter (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



dammit, that aint future hibari


----------



## Vodrake (Aug 6, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Epic chapter 205 spoilers inside.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 haha, as soon as Hibari turned up at the Millefiore base, I new this was going to happen. Awesome.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 6, 2008)

Oooter spoiler tag 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 this seems very interesting now maybe yamma will be the 1 to defeat genkishi


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, both Hibari's are are fucking epic either way. This Hibari has the Cloud Ring, though. =D

Now we just need to have Ryohei come.


----------



## Ooter (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



future hibari was gonna pwn genkishi too easily its hard to believe he wasnt, this will make it more interesting.


----------



## Vault (Aug 6, 2008)

i see what the mangaka did thar


----------



## Sin (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's weird that Ryohei became the last one to go back to the past.

I do wonder how Hibari will react to the boxes though. He might not like the idea at first, but I'm sure after he sees Tsuna/the others use boxes and completely outclass him, he'll decide to use them.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sin, you're forgetting Hibari's other power that hasn't been shown yet, telepathy. His future self was communicating with his past self and told him all about rings and boxes and how to use them.


----------



## Sin (Aug 6, 2008)

Link83 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Sin, you're forgetting Hibari's other power that hasn't been shown yet, telepathy. His future self was communicating with his past self and told him all about rings and boxes and how to use them.


How could I forget?


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

Weird, I wonder how the fight will go now.


----------



## Serp (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait a minute was Hibird there during the battle with Genkishi, or is this some over looked plot thingy.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Now Hibari just needs to learn how to use the ring in the middle of this fight.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wtf, Genkishi owning Future Hibari? Gay. Hibari is going to own him in the end either way, though.


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the god mode hibari is broken?!? WAT


----------



## Vault (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



gay new spoilers


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL @ TYL Hibari sensing he was about to change places. Man, Sin is right this is too much...ROFL


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 how the hell can he switch himself out :S also back when Mukuro beat glo how did he plan for a 15 year old chrome :S


----------



## Vault (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so hibari < genshiki on pure skill  kyoya you must be pissed ay 

this just makes me wonder just how much stronger is byakuran, shinji's wanking paid off  and im sorry for saying you hype too much  that is if the spoilers are real


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 6, 2008)

vault023 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 not really i said i thought i'd be stale mate and that yamma would finish the fight or something guess its still possible its no fair having hayato fight gamma evenly when yammas supposdley stronger although we dont even kno if the spoilers confirmed yet time will tell


----------



## Vault (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



that so called tight schedule was the eventual switch between hibari and future hibari


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 6, 2008)

vault023 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> that so called tight schedule was the eventual switch between hibari and future hibari




*Spoiler*: __ 



 yeah could have been  but i dont get how he would know, or mukuro know about chrome for that matter


----------



## spaZ (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow I really want to know what is causing this guys to switch into the future. Is it Irie or is it really something else?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What if Yama and Hibari both ganged up on Genkishi? I know it's not Hibari's style but that would be omfg epic.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 6, 2008)

spaZ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I really want to know what is causing this guys to switch into the future. Is it Irie or is it really something else?




*Spoiler*: __ 



 well i saw something in the anime when reborn was about to get hit by the bazooka some1s foot lurking in a corner watching it or soemthing?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well it does look like someone planed all of this because reborn couldn't move when the 10 year bazooka was coming down on him.


----------



## Vault (Aug 6, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> yeah could have been  but i dont get how he would know, or mukuro know about chrome for that matter




*Spoiler*: __ 



you dont know about hibari's telepathy powers


----------



## McLovin (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn. Genkishi keeps winning fight after fight. He's like Szayel Apollo, only entertaining.


----------



## Vault (Aug 6, 2008)

McLovin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. Genkishi keeps winning fight after fight. He's like Szayel Apollo, only entertaining.



dont let a certain lastier see this


----------



## Serp (Aug 6, 2008)

The reason Mukuro knew chrome was there was because while working as Leo-kun he had the resources of the Millforie family and when they noticed something there he pieced it together, Mukuro anit stupid.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 6, 2008)

Last couple of chapters had me thinking who was the worse plot device, Rukia's Plotkai or Hibari's Plot-box.

But thankfully Hibari God Mode has been taken down.


----------



## Penance (Aug 6, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Epic chapter 205 spoilers inside.



Ha!  I Knew it!


----------



## El Torero (Aug 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So, only Sun Ring is left in our time


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 7, 2008)

Serp said:


> The reason Mukuro knew chrome was there was because while working as Leo-kun he had the resources of the Millforie family and when they noticed something there he pieced it together, Mukuro anit stupid.



No but he played in 6months in advance??


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So, only Sun Ring is left in our time



it needs to come


----------



## Serp (Aug 7, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> No but he played in 6months in advance??


IIRC there was no indication of that, he was getting information and sabotaging the Millefiore from the inside and only decided to do the Chrome when she appeared.


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 7, 2008)

205 Spoiler pics:





 


*Spoiler*: __ 



TYL Hibari put up quite a struggle.


----------



## El Torero (Aug 7, 2008)

Very hot cover 

PD:


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 7, 2008)

1st and 4th link dont work for me =[


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 7, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> 1st and 4th link dont work for me =[



How's this?:


----------



## Aeon (Aug 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Can anyone translate what Hibari is saying?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 7, 2008)

thanks moondoggie sama i see them all now pek


----------



## Vodrake (Aug 7, 2008)

Link83 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone translate what Hibari is saying?






*Spoiler*: __ 



 Past Hibari: fuaaa. Noisy, isn't it.

 Past Hibari: Who are you?

Past Hibari: Do you know what happens to those who disturb my sleep?


----------



## Sin (Aug 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is it just me, or is beat-up Hibari a wonderful sight? pek


----------



## McLovin (Aug 7, 2008)

lol Tsuna's dainty feet.

Last chapter of Naruto and Reborn had guys with weird sword skills and now this week things are looking more similar.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 7, 2008)

I call BS if Hibari owns Genkishi.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 7, 2008)

Cover is hawt. 

Why is Kyoko the main girl when Haru's a far more interesting character?


----------



## Shinji (Aug 7, 2008)

masterriku said:


> I call BS if Hibari owns Genkishi.



well conveniently there are boxes placed next to him as he appears.


----------



## Penance (Aug 7, 2008)

Shinji said:


> well conveniently there are boxes placed next to him as he appears.



Yeah, I noticed...We'll see...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 7, 2008)

Shinji said:


> well conveniently there are boxes placed next to him as he appears.



 i didnt even notice that!


*Spoiler*: __ 



but u was right about if Hibari not being able to win without a Vongola ring, id like to see yamma team up with hibari


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



those rings make a big big deference


----------



## Serp (Aug 7, 2008)

Not really, the reason why Hibari needed a Vongola was that his shit ones broke after he used them, if he had an infinite amount of of rings, I don't think it would matter as much.


----------



## Shinji (Aug 7, 2008)

Serp said:


> Not really, the reason why Hibari needed a Vongola was that his shit ones broke after he used them, if he had an infinite amount of of rings, I don't think it would matter as much.



You cannot draw out the full power of the boxes with shit lvl rings, and the flame is more intense with A ranked rings. They mentioned the difference between Gamma and the thunder lance fodder. Gamma's flames are sharper.

Don't you also remember what Gamma told Ryohei was the major difference between he and him was the ring. Don't tell me you think if Ryohei had an infinite # of shit classed rings he'd be even with Gamma. 

Clearly A ranked rings are a huge difference. 

Finally maybe we will be able to see the power of Genkishi's ring now that Hibari has his, since amano didn't focus on it for some reason.


----------



## Serp (Aug 7, 2008)

Shinji said:


> You cannot draw out the full power of the boxes with shit lvl rings, and the flame is more intense with A ranked rings. They mentioned the difference between Gamma and the thunder lance fodder. Gamma's flames are sharper.
> 
> Don't you also remember what Gamma told Ryohei was the major difference between he and him was the ring. Don't tell me you think if Ryohei had an infinite # of shit classed rings he'd be even with Gamma.
> 
> ...



Oh yea, I forgot about the intensity and purity of the flames  . And the shit class rings debate was the fact that Hibaris rings kept breaking and an A rank would not, so don't bring Ryohei into this. I don't know if you meant to but your post seemed alot angry


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 7, 2008)

Serp said:


> Oh yea, I forgot about the intensity and purity of the flames  . And the shit class rings debate was the fact that Hibaris rings kept breaking and an A rank would not, so don't bring Ryohei into this. I don't know if you meant to but your post seemed alot angry



Lol thats just the way Shinji types i guess, but yeah Vongola ring makes a huge difference.


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2008)

Serp said:


> Not really, the reason why Hibari needed a Vongola was that his shit ones broke after he used them, if he had an infinite amount of of rings, I don't think it would matter as much.



yes the main difference in this fight was the rings 

shit class rings cant hold hibari's flame thats why they break if he had a vongola ring he would have been much much more powerful. why do you think byakuran wants those rings


----------



## Shinji (Aug 7, 2008)

Hibari is right, thats just how i type lol 

And Byakuran wants all the rings and pacifiers so he can become supreme god, I hope he gets them all


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 7, 2008)

Well I thought he probably would considering that one after another all the vongola rings are being set up nicely.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 7, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Hibari is right, thats just how i type lol
> 
> And Byakuran wants all the rings and pacifiers so he can become supreme god, I hope he gets them all



7^3 super nuke power, I wonder what Nuri would think of this though  I hope she is a ring power


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Hibari is right, thats just how i type lol
> 
> And Byakuran wants all the rings and pacifiers so he can become supreme god, I hope he gets them all



he cant get all  because reborn will go underground


----------



## Shinji (Aug 7, 2008)

vault023 said:


> he cant get all  because reborn will go underground



As of right now Reborn is all by himself, if shou was smart he'd have 2 pacifiers easy. Then we'd just need Ryohei from the past. Then we'd have all the rings in the base, and Lal's pacifier.

To set up Byakuran God Mode


----------



## Serp (Aug 7, 2008)

Its funny that Base Mukuro(using Chromes body) was stronger than a mist pacifer user


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2008)

Shinji said:


> As of right now Reborn is all by himself, if shou was smart he'd have 2 pacifiers easy. Then we'd just need Ryohei from the past. Then we'd have all the rings in the base, and Lal's pacifier.
> 
> To set up Byakuran God Mode



reborn shall hid  

byakuran god mode is all but a dream  

and the future selves should just kill irie in the past  i dont see whats stopping them


----------



## Shinji (Aug 7, 2008)

vault023 said:


> reborn shall hid
> 
> byakuran god mode is all but a dream
> 
> and the future selves should just kill irie in the past  i dont see whats stopping them



Apparently their tracking skills suck, or Irie is in Italy hanging out with Byakuran, alot of time has past since the last time we saw him. Which was ch 13 i believe.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 7, 2008)

We need more Chrome


----------



## Serp (Aug 7, 2008)

Just went back and read ch13 man they really fucked up Sho-chan no wonder he turned out like that.


----------



## McLovin (Aug 8, 2008)

Would an A rank ring really be enough for young Ryohei to compensate for his lack of speed, flight and healing? Well, I guess he'd still be able to do that last part if Kangaryu was around and he somehow still had those gloves.

I'm torn. As my favourite character, I want Ryohei to kick large amounts of non fodder ass, but I find his younger selves fighting style really boring. Or did, that one and only time he fought.

It'd be great if his current self was already learning Lussuria's speed.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 8, 2008)

I want Ryohei to go - EXTREME! 

Hibari is still strong, even though he's his past self. 
Don't count him out yet.


----------



## Serp (Aug 8, 2008)

I find adult Ryohei to be awesome, out of all the adult characters I find 25years Lambo and 25years Ryohei to be the best


----------



## Aeon (Aug 8, 2008)

Serp said:


> I find adult Ryohei to be awesome, out of all the adult characters I find 25years Lambo and *10*years Ryohei to be the best



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2008)

A 25 year Rokudo could create dragons out of thin air 

Real ones too


----------



## Serp (Aug 8, 2008)

You guys are wrong  I did not need to be corrected 

20YL means 20 years later, and 25yrs is twenty fives years old, notice which one I used. Now will one of you guys tell me how old future Ryohei is? 
And a 25yrs Mukuro got schooled by Byakuran and I didn't see any dragons 


 Now a change of subject.

I just re-read chapter 79, it seems to show that all sky users/vongola  bloodline can see through illusions and just know everything, like where to hit, to hit the nerve points etc etc. This explains why Mukuro failed against Byakuran. If sky users are so hax and see through illusions and have hyper intuition.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 8, 2008)

Aww, I suck.


----------



## Serp (Aug 8, 2008)

**


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2008)

Serp said:


> You guys are wrong  I did not need to be corrected
> 
> 20YL means 20 years later, and 25yrs is twenty fives years old, notice which one I used. Now will one of you guys tell me how old future Ryohei is?
> And a 25yrs Mukuro got schooled by Byakuran and I didn't see any dragons
> ...




I was going by Lambo standards 

35 then


----------



## Serp (Aug 8, 2008)

^ That may be true using the bath of beasts


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 8, 2008)

I wonder, when this arc is fully over and they return to the past, will they take back the boxes with them, or will the author just drop the whole mechanic of it.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 8, 2008)

I hope the boxes stay in the future. I think this arc is only to show that Tsuna needs to realize what the rings mean. Like them being a necessary burden that would prevent a greater evil.


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2008)

Crossclowned12 said:


> I hope the boxes stay in the future. I think this arc is only to show that Tsuna needs to realize what the rings mean. Like them being a necessary burden that would prevent a greater evil.



i agree


----------



## masterriku (Aug 8, 2008)

wait didn't hibari say he wasn't stupid enogh to get switched I guess he's not as smart as he thinks.where is 5 yrs Lambo he needs to take down those fools Genkishi and Irie.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 8, 2008)

But now that they know how to use their rings, they're still going to be pretty damn powerful.


----------



## Ooter (Aug 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the only reason hibari got switched is because future hibari would own genkishi too easily, the switch evens it up and keeps us guessing.


----------



## McLovin (Aug 9, 2008)

^ Say what now?


----------



## Ooter (Aug 9, 2008)

typo           .


----------



## Serp (Aug 9, 2008)

I love Hibari, but in that spoiler it looked like Genkishi was owning Hibari  

And once again, Tsuna can see through illusions because he is a Vongola/sky user how hax is that.


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2008)

sky are haxxed thats wht they do  


mukuro never had a chance against byakuran and he knew it


----------



## Vodrake (Aug 9, 2008)

Tsuna could see through illusions because he's of the Vongola bloodline. I dont think Hyper intution would be known as a Vongola trait if every sky flame user could do it.


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2008)

all sky users can see through illuzionz


----------



## Vodrake (Aug 9, 2008)

vault023 said:


> all sky users can see through illuzionz



Reborn says it's because of the Vongola blood:

Chapter 347 Page 10


Chapter 347 Page 10


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2008)

xanxus also has hyper intuition  is there any trace of vongola blood ?


----------



## Vodrake (Aug 9, 2008)

vault023 said:


> xanxus also has hyper intuition  is there any trace of vongola blood ?



I dont remember Xanxus having Hyper Intuition. I'm sure he can see through illusions, he woldnt be able to keep Viper in check otherwise, however with him it has nothing to do with the Vongola and I'm sure nothing to do with his Sky flame either. He may have just trained himself to see through them like Hibari did.


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2008)

its funny you mentioned that because i think it was reborn who stated xanxus had hyper intuition


----------



## Vodrake (Aug 9, 2008)

vault023 said:


> its funny you mentioned that because i think it was reborn who stated xanxus had hyper intuition



Really? Maybe I missed it. :/

Time for another read through i guess. >_<


----------



## Serp (Aug 9, 2008)

The blood of the Vongola all use sky flames anyways so I assumed it was more to do with their flame than their blood as *not each and every* Vongola boss was related.


----------



## Vodrake (Aug 9, 2008)

Serp said:


> as *not each and every* Vongola boss was related.



Yes they were...

The whole Vongola ring battle and the Cradle Incident were started because Xanxus found he had no Vongola blood and so couldn't rightfully become the 10th boss. If you're not related to the other bosses, you cant be the next boss, ergo they're all related to each other in some way.

Unless of course there's been another case like Xanxus's in the past, where the fact the candidate isnt blood related has been covered up.


----------



## Serp (Aug 9, 2008)

I really doubted that the first was related to the second. But meh.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 9, 2008)

Ahh he is... You need vongola blood to become the head of the volgola...


----------



## Serp (Aug 9, 2008)

Can't you kill them all  Like Xanxus tried to do.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 9, 2008)

Hmm i just read the raw i think i knew what went on! anyone else seen it?


----------



## Vodrake (Aug 9, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Hmm i just read the raw i think i knew what went on! anyone else seen it?



No i haven't seen it yet. Care to link?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 9, 2008)

Link removed

u understand japanese dont u?? spoiler tag what happens to me


----------



## Serp (Aug 9, 2008)

I haven't  read it but I can guess its.

Blah
blah
blah
Tonfa smash
sword block,
sword smash
tonfa block
fail
past Hibari comes
complains
chapter end


----------



## Sin (Aug 9, 2008)

Serp said:


> I haven't  read it but I can guess its.
> 
> Blah
> blah
> ...


Aren't Hibari fights exciting


----------



## Serp (Aug 9, 2008)

That one is normally its just Tonfa smash


----------



## Vodrake (Aug 9, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Link removed
> 
> u understand japanese dont u?? spoiler tag what happens to me



Heh, you wouldnt want me to spoil it all for you, so i'll just let you wait till the scans come out. I'll just put a couple of tidbits down which i found interesting (meaning nobody else probably will >_<). 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Iris's 4 warriors were created using an ability of her Cloud flames, "Body Propogation" (This may have been revealed before, but i dont remember it.)

Hibari may have known that he was about to get swapped with his ten years past counter part. Just before Genshiki's attacks hit the last thing Hibari said before being swapped was "I've left it to up to you". He also dropped a pair of Cloud boxes.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 9, 2008)

Vodrake said:


> Heh, you wouldnt want me to spoil it all for you, so i'll just let you wait till the scans come out. I'll just put a couple of tidbits down which i found interesting (meaning nobody else probably will >_<).
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



never mind added on msn 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 did genkishi use his ring to power up so he cud cut through the tonfas?


 *DON'T CLICK ON SPOILER LINK IF YOU HAVEN'T READ THE RAW!*


----------



## Shinji (Aug 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well i wouldn't say Hibari dropped any boxes, it just looks like the hedgehog  sphere thingy just went back to its boxes, as TYL Hibari left.


----------



## McLovin (Aug 9, 2008)

Genkishi is every bit as badass as Gamma thinks he himself is.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 10, 2008)

Should've seen this coming.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 10, 2008)

Huh, Hibari apparently knew that his past self was coming, which is awesome in its own right.

Now that Hibari has a ring now, he probaly has the advantage over Genkishi


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 10, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Huh, Hibari apparently knew that his past self was coming, which is awesome in its own right.
> 
> Now that Hibari has a ring now, he probaly has the advantage over Genkishi


But he's 10 years light on experience


----------



## Gary (Aug 10, 2008)

This manga needz more hot mwomen .


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 10, 2008)

Personally I don't see 15 year old Hibari winning without help from Yamma =[


----------



## Serp (Aug 10, 2008)

Hibari is 16


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 10, 2008)

Well 3rd years can be 15 as well as 16 and I thought it hasnt been said yet


----------



## Serp (Aug 10, 2008)

It said Ryohei was 15, Hibari was in the year above, then Ryohei went to 3rd year and Hibari was meant to graduate, but he said something like "I control when I graduate!"


----------



## GduBz (Aug 10, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Personally I don't see 15 year old Hibari winning without help from Yamma =[



Future Hibari was placing all his trust into his 16 year old self. 

He was already thinking this much further ahead. I don't doubt him the least bit.


----------



## Willy D (Aug 10, 2008)

Willy D said:


> I'll lol if he turns into his past self in the middle of the fight


You know, right now it doesn't seem as funny as when I said it 2 weeks ago


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2008)

Lol.

I really hope Yama help out Hibari in this fight.


----------



## Shinji (Aug 10, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Personally I don't see 15 year old Hibari winning without help from Yamma =[



I agree, 15 year old Hibari is missing 10 years of experience.

-He shouldn't be able to see through illusions as well as TYL Hibari

-His martial arts shouldn't be on par with Genkishi's

-He should be lacking knowledge of the boxes

-The only advantage that he has over TYL hibari is the ring, and that is just now even with Genkishi

But can't really say what Yama can do to help, I mean he didn't help Hayato beat Gamma, not to mention he sucked at seeing illusions, and Genkishi wasn't even going all out against him. He didn't see his slugs.

Really Genkishi should take this, but this is a shounen after all, and bad guys don't win this much in a row. 

I'm more hoping for shou to come down and handle hibari and take the 2 vongola rings and go.


----------



## Serp (Aug 10, 2008)

What you speak is logic, but not shonen logic 

16yrs Hibari will just open the box via vongola ring and let the hedgehog do the work  which by shonen logic and real logic would be more powerful than the box attack he pulled out with those 3 shit rings.


----------



## Shinji (Aug 10, 2008)

But how can he open boxes when he doesn't know anything about them, not to mention the boxes near him are just the 1s for the reverse globe.

Also their tends to be more logic in reborn, this isn't bleach  

I mean if Amano gives Genkishi kendo its over.


----------



## Serp (Aug 10, 2008)

The reverse globe is the hedgehog right, what was in his other box and what animal was it (Tornado?)

Yea he could open a bigger reverse globe and fight Genkishi hand to hand, because Genkishi is on his third fight, Teen Hibari is scarier and meaner than TYL Hibari so by shonen logic his power level is higher


----------



## spaZ (Aug 10, 2008)

Did the young Hibari always wear the ring before? Because someone like him you would think he wouldn't give a shit about Vongola back then. Gets me thinking that he was informed about some stuff before he was sent into the future.


----------



## Serp (Aug 10, 2008)

Future Yama, Goku, Chrome, Lambo and I-pin all told Hibari what was going on then, Future Hibari used the special mafia cellphone and called  Future Gokudera back in the past (mafia can do that ) and asked him to pass the phone to teen Hibari and then he explained the whole thing.

Shonen Logic


----------



## Vodrake (Aug 10, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Did the young Hibari always wear the ring before? Because someone like him you would think he wouldn't give a shit about Vongola back then. Gets me thinking that he was informed about some stuff before he was sent into the future.



I was thinking that too. I mean, they had a hard enough time before stopping Hibari from just throwing the ring away, let alone wearing it at all times.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 10, 2008)

Well I assume the future people have told Hibari and young Ryohei whats going on


----------



## Death (Aug 10, 2008)

Tsuna's dad everyone.  He went to the future to give Lambo his horns and everything.  He would know what is going on in both the future and past.  He could have told Hibari all about keeping the ring and all that.

Honestly, I have no clue and it's the best I have.


----------



## Serp (Aug 10, 2008)

^ Didn't he say the Bovino boss gave them to him to which he gave 15 year old lambo when he appear once.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 10, 2008)

That part was so confusing... The horns were 20 years old when they had them though. So someone went into the future.


EDIT: Lambos boss got them from the future they went missing the 20 year old Lambo said. It was on chapter 98


----------



## Serp (Aug 10, 2008)

I think the Bovino boss (as they developed the bazooka) went to the future got Adult lambos horns, brought them back in time for 15 year old lambo as a clue to summon 25 year old lambo. So when 25 year old lambo came he could collect them and kick ass.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 10, 2008)

bah...this shit almost made me mad lol. 

Lil Hibari is supposed to take care of this fight? I just don't like how he's supposed know whats goin on. 

If thats the case, then all the people should be able to switch out at will, and let the grown ups pwn with the rings. Theres almost no way to cover such a plot hole....unless we are supposed to say fuck it, its shonen, just enjoy it...


----------



## Serp (Aug 10, 2008)

The term is fuck it, its Hibari he can do what the fuck he likes


----------



## Sin (Aug 10, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> bah...this shit almost made me mad lol.
> 
> Lil Hibari is supposed to take care of this fight? I just don't like how he's supposed know whats goin on.
> 
> If thats the case, then all the people should be able to switch out at will, and let the grown ups pwn with the rings. Theres almost no way to cover such a plot hole....unless we are supposed to say fuck it, its shonen, just enjoy it...


It's Hibari.

No more need be said.


----------



## Shinji (Aug 10, 2008)

Serp said:


> The term is fuck it, its Hibari he can do what the fuck he likes




TYL Hibari still got beat by Genkishi, we can still be pleased with that


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 10, 2008)

Sins not pleased with anything to do with Hibari


----------



## Sin (Aug 10, 2008)

Well him getting beaten was fun 

Though his plot colored flame is about to go supernova.


----------



## sworder (Aug 10, 2008)

Hibari appears out of nowhere and he's just thinking of fighting 

Time to see his ring in action


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 10, 2008)

i enjoy this hibari fanservice  i don't think we'll ever get an explanation to why hibari is so strong, he just is  

well this fight between young hibari and genkishi would prove to be quite amusing to say the least


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 10, 2008)

I loved how Hibari just woke up from a nap and now he's all grouchy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2008)

I have to say I was pleased with this week's chapter cover 

In any case, Hibari's past version showing up threw me off guard. True, the Vongola ring grants him more power but this is supposedly a character whose had 10 years less training than his future counterpart. Can the ring make up for such a gap?


----------



## Aeon (Aug 11, 2008)

I'll say it now, I'm going to miss TYL Hibari. He was awesome this chapter being beaten up and still smiling that wicked smile, lol.


----------



## kaz (Aug 11, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> True, the Vongola ring grants him more power but this is supposedly a character whose had 10 years less training than his future counterpart. Can the ring make up for such a gap?



Well, Yamamoto and Gokudera each had their A ranked rings yet they couldn't do anything against Gamma.

But this is Hibari, so anything is possible really.


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 11, 2008)

Link83 said:


> I'll say it now, I'm going to miss TYL Hibari. He was awesome this chapter being beaten up and still smiling that wicked smile, lol.


i know what you mean  TYL Hibari had that kind of sexy peace about him but he's still going to bite you to death 

young hibari is more temperamental about his biting xD


----------



## winter0105 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Chapter 205* is out!!!

This has to be the first KHR chapter in a long time that I was really enjoying, however that bit at the end has left me really confused. And it seemed that future Hibari may have had some idea about it sense he was talking about a schedule(that may be something that some of their future selves thought up before being sent to the past), and he was saying stuff like how he was envious and "it's all yours" in his though caption(most likely directed at his past self since he's getting to fight Pk).

I'm really look forword to the next chapter!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Well, Yamamoto and Gokudera each had their A ranked rings yet they couldn't do anything against Gamma.
> 
> But this is Hibari, so anything is possible really.


Yeah, when it comes to Hibari, I tend to throw logic out the window as well 

Plus, being badass tends to give you extra points in battle. xDD


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

hibari is turning intoa breathing living dues ex machina


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Aug 11, 2008)

pek Hibari is awesome.

stop hating


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

A sasuke fanboy likes Hibari?  No way.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 11, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> A sasuke fanboy likes Hibari?  No way.



Hes actually quite surprising you know xD the Uchiha/Sasuke fans I know pretty much all like Goku.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 11, 2008)

This arc needs more Varia.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

I...don't really get it...

><

why young hibari back now ._.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 11, 2008)

Because TYL Hibari was about to lose.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

I get that much...I don't get why young Hibari is going to be any better at all in this situation ><


----------



## Shinji (Aug 11, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> This arc needs more Varia.



You know they would get pwned by the A ranks.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 11, 2008)

Shinji said:


> You know they would get pwned by the A ranks.



I think the only one strong enough to fight the A ranks is Xanxus thats if hes been training these past years maybe bel and superbi im not sure because that Glo dude didn't see that strong.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 11, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I think the only one strong enough to fight the A ranks is Xanxus thats if hes been training these past years maybe bel and superbi im not sure because that Glo dude didn't see that strong.



xanxus and superbi cud hold ther own for a while, so theres always a chance to win against an A ranker.


----------



## Shinji (Aug 11, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> xanxus and superbi cud hold ther own for a while, so theres always a chance to win against an A ranker.



LOL Genkishi would pwn Squalo. 

Xanxus we don't know about him, but I got a feeling that Byakuran will be the 1 to fight him and own him.


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

varia needs an appearance atleast ¬_¬ maybe superbi squallo and hibari teaming up


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 11, 2008)

Shinji said:


> LOL Genkishi would pwn Squalo.
> 
> Xanxus we don't know about him, but I got a feeling that Byakuran will be the 1 to fight him and own him.



Well I don't know if pwn would be the term I reckon that Squalo would hurt Genkishi some what.

As for Xanxus if he fights Byakuran hes pretty much fucked although we never know how strong hes gotten these past years.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

vault023 said:


> varia needs an appearance atleast ?_? maybe superbi squallo and hibari teaming up



I don't really like the varia that much so I'm not overly bothered >_>

squalo showing up to join in with the genkishi fight would make some sense since genkishi obviously underestimated squalo to some extent. On top of that I think squalo would probably enjoy the chance to have a proper fight with him...


----------



## Shinji (Aug 11, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Well I don't know if pwn would be the term I reckon that Squalo would hurt Genkishi some what.
> 
> As for Xanxus if he fights Byakuran hes pretty much fucked although we never know how strong hes gotten these past years.




LOL Genkishi said himself Squalo is no match for him. Squalo might do slightly better than Yama against Genkishi but Genkishi has so many tools that seem superior to Squalo. His Sword skill not to mention the ring, and all Squalo noticed was a cracked sword, Yama noticed the same. However he still ran into a wall, because he is not as good as seeing through illusions as hibari is


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 11, 2008)

Shinji said:


> LOL Genkishi said himself Squalo is no match for him. Squalo might do slightly better than Yama against Genkishi but Genkishi has so many tools that seem superior to Squalo. His Sword skill not to mention the ring, and all Squalo noticed was a cracked sword, Yama noticed the same. However he still ran into a wall, because he is not as good as seeing through illusions as hibari is



True but Genkishi did talk himself up a little  Im sure hes quite tired out from fighting Hibari too well not tired out but you know not at 100% either way I can see Yama calling the shots with his shonen will of Vongola stuff


----------



## Serp (Aug 11, 2008)

If Varia comes, loan them the Vongolas and they could hold their own. But as Mammon is dead(I think all the Arcobaleno are dead)

So after a while it just hit me that Irie has the rain mare ring . But Ive been thinking about the rings and that, if past Ryohei came to the future and gave Lussuria the sun Vongola ring and Reborns sun pacifier as well he could pwn a shit load of ppl 

I only picked Lussuria as if/when ryohei switches they would have the Sun ring and  Pacifier and Lussuria would be the only capable of using them both in battle. 

Also Ryohei should have taken the Sun ring from that guy that used the giant snake 

EDIT: I wrote mist instead of rain


----------



## Serp (Aug 11, 2008)

Are you sure about that? Proofs?


----------



## kaz (Aug 11, 2008)

Actually, Irie is Sun.

Storm is unknown.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 11, 2008)

Well he wasn't mist because thats Genkishi xD


----------



## Shinji (Aug 11, 2008)

Irie is sun, Gamma confirmed it in a ch. Genkishi is mist lol


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 11, 2008)

Ahh I forgot about that panel xD well Ryohei isn't going to be fighting Irie any time soon, as far as Guardians are concerned Amano does shit on him the most


----------



## Serp (Aug 11, 2008)

I had thought from process of elimination that Irie had rain.
Sun- Ginderbread
Thunder- Gamma
Storm- Turban guy (the one Ryohei fought)
Mist- Genkishi
Sky- Byakuran
Cloud- Foxy 

But I just re-read the chapters, and The turban guy didn't use a mare ring and neither did Gingerbread 

So Irie is sun then,  And I mean't rain not mist I keep getting them confused, of course I knew Genkishi was mist, twas a typo


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 11, 2008)

Serp said:


> I had thought from process of elimination that Irie had rain.
> Sun- Ginderbread
> Thunder- Gamma
> Storm- Turban guy (the one Ryohei fought)
> ...



Glo is the rain 

Gingerbread/turban guy are all fodder

which one is foxy??


----------



## Serp (Aug 11, 2008)

Iris is foxy 

And Glo was more fodder so much that I forgot about him.

And they Shit on Gokudera more, he hasn't won a fight IIRC.


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

gokudera is shit


----------



## Shinji (Aug 11, 2008)

Gingerbread is Glo's VC

and Turban was a B rank

Thus they don't have mare rings


----------



## Serp (Aug 11, 2008)

Yea I checked the chapters afterwards and posted that 

I haven't slept since this time last night, so I think I am mentally degenerating.


----------



## 8018 (Aug 12, 2008)

I thought Genkishi was getting desperate at the end, and he was losing. Maybe that's just fangasm thinking. All these time traveling business is confusing, I'm thinking that the TYL versions aren't on the same dimension as the young ones... but that's just me D:


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

Lizzar said:


> I thought Genkishi was getting desperate at the end, and he was losing. Maybe that's just fangasm thinking. All these time traveling business is confusing, I'm thinking that the TYL versions aren't on the same dimension as the young ones... but that's just me D:



see that's kind of how I saw it as well, Genkishi even says Hibaris his equal in martial arts and is starting to worry whilst Hibari is calm. It seems he knew his original form was coming as well given how he said he was going to leave it to him.

well it'll all make a bit more sense next chapter hopefully ._.


----------



## Sin (Aug 12, 2008)

Genikishi was winning, because Hibari lacked a good ring, and could not enhance his weapon with a flame. Even though the mist flame is weak in hand to hand combat.

If Hibari had his vongola ring, he would have won, but Genikishi WAS winning that fight, because Hibari lacked a good ring.

Genikishi was only panicking because even though Hibari was suffering massive damage and was about to lose, he was completely calm.

Genikishi was just being paranoid, he would have won.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

okie dokie, well I guess that clears things up for me a bit. I don't really follow reborn particularly closely so I forget a lot D:

i shall be coming to you everytime =p


----------



## spaZ (Aug 12, 2008)

If Genikishi didn't use his ring like a little pussy while Hibari didn't have one, Hibari most likely would of won. That was the whole point of them being in that space.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 12, 2008)

spaZ said:


> If Genikishi didn't use his ring like a little pussy while Hibari didn't have one, Hibari most likely would of won. That was the whole point of them being in that space.



Yeah true but if anyone was ih Genkishis shoes they wouldda done the same thing


----------



## Vault (Aug 12, 2008)

genkishi is getting owned  worry not 

maybe those boxes hibari left behind are high level boxes than needs a powerful ring to open


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't see young Hibari winning this unless he was being trained on how to use boxes and his ring by the future guardians.


----------



## Woofie (Aug 12, 2008)

Old Hibari was cool and all, but it's great to see young Hibari again. 

The fight was interrupted at an interesting point, I'm not really sure who'd have gone on to win... Genkishi had the obvious advantage, but Hibari seemed to have the mental edge, and he doesn't go down easily. 

Not really sure how young Hibari can take over though. Unless he can use boxes somehow, he's pretty screwed.

Argh, no Jump this week.


----------



## 8018 (Aug 12, 2008)

The only way I see young Hibari winning is if Genkishi is really, like _really_ weak/worn out from TYL!Hibari's fight and Yamamoto barely did something to Genkishi. Maybe young Hibari'll mess with his head a bit more.


----------



## Sin (Aug 12, 2008)

spaZ said:


> If Genikishi didn't use his ring like a little pussy while Hibari didn't have one, Hibari most likely would of won. That was the whole point of them being in that space.




Genikishi is at fault for using his ring in a world dominated by ring and box battles?


It's part of the world they live in. It's like saying "Tsuna is a pussy for using his X-Gloves when no one else has X-Gloves"


----------



## Shinji (Aug 12, 2008)

spaZ said:


> If Genikishi didn't use his ring like a little pussy while Hibari didn't have one, Hibari most likely would of won. That was the whole point of them being in that space.



Fangasm idiots 

Can't wait for you to see when SHou owns tsuna


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 12, 2008)

Woofie said:


> Argh, no Jump this week.



What a cliffhanger Amano....so mean. 
I really do think it would be nice if the TYL group did get in contact with Hibari, I have really been wondering what they are doing back there other then not getting Irie. heh


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 12, 2008)

Sin said:


> Genikishi is at fault for using his ring in a world dominated by ring and box battles?
> 
> 
> It's part of the world they live in. It's like saying "Tsuna is a pussy for using his X-Gloves when no one else has X-Gloves"



Funny you say that like you moan cos Hibari hates illusions or what ever its like the same thing.

Its like Deidara vs Sasuke how he trained his eye to dispell genjustu.


----------



## Shinji (Aug 12, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Funny you say that like you moan cos Hibari hates illusions or what ever its like the same thing.
> 
> Its like Deidara vs Sasuke how he trained his eye to dispell genjustu.



LOL there is a big difference from having an item that helps you that signifies your rank, from saying you can defeat something by just hating it. 

Might as well have had Ryohei say he could suppress thunder flames by just farting


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 12, 2008)

Shinji said:


> LOL there is a big difference from having an item that helps you that signifies your rank, from saying you can defeat something by just hating it.
> 
> Might as well have had Ryohei say he could suppress thunder flames by just farting



Yeah but he hated it and trained for it during the 10 years or so its not unbelievable as some made out 

It would have been unbeliavable if he didn't lose to Mukuro in the past and want to fight him again.


----------



## Sin (Aug 12, 2008)

Lol, people are still trying to excuse Hibari's plot-induced abilities 

Priceless.


----------



## Serp (Aug 12, 2008)

Hibari lol


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 13, 2008)

Well Hibari really did hate Mukuro ....


----------



## Sin (Aug 13, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Well Hibari really did hate Mukuro ....


Hibari is a true Uchiha


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

I miss Byakuran D: he was the only real character that interested me in the Millefiore till we met spanner ._.

I just wanted to cry about that ><


----------



## Aeon (Aug 13, 2008)

I just learned no Jump next week... -_-


----------



## Vodrake (Aug 13, 2008)

Woofie said:


> Argh, no Jump this week.





Link83 said:


> I just learned no Jump next week... -_-



Is it this week or next week?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

should be none this week vod, last weeks release was a double issue for all/most publications


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> Lol, people are still trying to excuse Hibari's plot-induced abilities
> 
> Priceless.



You never give any reasons apart from plot this plot that really


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> Hibari is a true Uchiha


Mukuro and Yama are my fav's anyway :3


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 13, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Well Hibari really did hate Mukuro ....


i want to see a rematch between the two  mukuro kinda cheated in the fight by using sakura petals  i wonder if future hibari has the same problem as well, guess we'll never know 



Sin said:


> Hibari is a true Uchiha


i like both :3 



Ammanas said:


> I miss Byakuran D: he was the only real character that interested me in the Millefiore till we met spanner ._.
> 
> I just wanted to cry about that ><


you wanted to cry over spanner....?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 13, 2008)

~L~ said:


> *i want to see a rematch between the two  mukuro kinda cheated in the fight by using sakura petals  i wonder if future hibari has the same problem as well, guess we'll never know *
> 
> 
> i like both :3
> ...



He only had the problem with the sakura due to shamals bugs because he wanted to fight shamal but hayato got the cure for him


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 13, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> He only had the problem with the sakura due to shamals bugs because he wanted to fight shamal but hayato got the cure for him


oh so he's cured now, i can't remember  

thanks.


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Aug 13, 2008)

I can't wait to see young Hibaripek pwn.



			
				Hibari Kyoya said:
			
		

> You never give any reasons apart from plot this plot that really


indeed, he sounds like the idiots in the library that cry PNJ after every fight.
Hibari getting past illusions makes a lot of sense considering you don't need some sort of Hax training to see through them anyway. add to that genshiki doesn't seem like a high tier illusionst.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 13, 2008)

Indeed Hibari be awesome.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 13, 2008)

tehmk!!!!!


----------



## Gary (Aug 13, 2008)

So guys Im at chapter 147 I believe that is around when they start traveling into time  .


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 13, 2008)

Sasuke_fanboy said:


> I can't wait to see young Hibaripek pwn.
> 
> 
> indeed, he sounds like the idiots in the library that cry PNJ after every fight.
> Hibari getting past illusions makes a lot of sense considering you don't need some sort of Hax training to see through them anyway. add to that genshiki doesn't seem like a high tier illusionst.



indeed the only agruement is 'plot covered flame' 'plot this and that' but doesn't matter lol.

As for his illusions I doubt they are more advanced then Mukuros.



Gary said:


> So guys Im at chapter 147 I believe that is around when they start traveling into time  .



Some where around there


----------



## Gary (Aug 13, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> indeed the only agruement is 'plot covered flame' 'plot this and that' but doesn't matter lol.
> 
> As for his illusions I doubt they are more advanced then Mukuros.
> 
> ...


yeah also a better version of chapter 205 is out by binktopia  .


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

~L~ said:


> i want to see a rematch between the two  mukuro kinda cheated in the fight by using sakura petals  i wonder if future hibari has the same problem as well, guess we'll never know



Hibari would stomp him, not as much as Byakuran did but still... xD



> you wanted to cry over spanner....?



no no, just about not having seen byakuran in a while. The fact that the only other character I've actually liked from their group was Spanner was a seperate point.


----------



## Serp (Aug 13, 2008)

Mukuros illusions are better, because he has his six paths which have been shown to be better than a 7^3 and he has had alot of time to master them. 
Recently Mukuro has only been scene to use the first path, what a waste of a great (hax) skill.


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 13, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> Hibari would stomp him, not as much as Byakuran did but still... xD
> 
> 
> 
> no no, just about not having seen byakuran in a while. The fact that the only other character I've actually liked from their group was Spanner was a seperate point.


because hibari hates mist users, therefore he bites them xD

ah okay, i'm actually pretty indifferent to all milliefiore counterparts XD but i guess the most interesting would be byakuran, he's pretty charismatic, as expected as the head. 



Serp said:


> Mukuros illusions are better, because he has his six paths which have been shown to be better than a 7^3 and he has had alot of time to master them.
> Recently Mukuro has only been scene to use the first path, what a waste of a great (hax) skill.


we never got to see future mukuro in action ;_;


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 13, 2008)

~L~ said:


> because hibari hates mist users, therefore he bites them xD
> 
> ah okay, i'm actually pretty indifferent to all milliefiore counterparts XD but i guess the most interesting would be byakuran, he's pretty charismatic, as expected as the head.
> 
> ...



We did against Glo =o well some of his skills.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 13, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> Hibari would stomp him, not as much as Byakuran did but still... xD



Are you fucking out of your mind there is no way in hell that Hibari would "stomp" Mukuro. I lol @ you.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

do not laugh at my shallow trolling 

it wouldn't be a stomp, I do think he'd probably beat him though without the sakura thing.


----------



## Serp (Aug 13, 2008)

I honestly think Hibari would win.

And with Glo, Chrome summoned teen Mukuro.


----------



## McLovin (Aug 13, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Mukuro and Yama are my fav's anyway :3



Add Ryohei and you've just listed my favourites as well.

I hope to see them fight again after their last ones ended so embarrassingly. Ryohei and Yama could always get revenge against Ginger bread and whoever the hell killed Yamamoto's dad.


----------



## Shinji (Aug 13, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> do not laugh at my shallow trolling
> 
> it wouldn't be a stomp, I do think he'd probably beat him though without the sakura thing.




LOL mori, Mukuro would beat him still, he said it himself.


----------



## Serp (Aug 13, 2008)

I only think Hibari would win now if he did what he did against Genkishi and made the reverse hedgehog, but that isn't counting the fact that Mukuro can possess Hibari at any time he sees fit.


----------



## Sin (Aug 13, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> You never give any reasons apart from plot this plot that really


You're right, having a character be nothing but a plot device to remove villains you don't feel like writing decent fights for is no big deal


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> You're right, having a character be nothing but a plot device to remove villains you don't feel like writing decent fights for is no big deal



Plot device  thats your only arguement, there not decent in your opinion im sure your in the minority.


----------



## Sin (Aug 13, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Plot device  thats your only arguement, there not decent in your opinion im sure your in the minority.


Since when does being in the minority invalidate an opinion? =/

I'm not you, I'm not out there to convince anyone Hibari's the bomb or that he sucks. I simply state my dislike with the turn his character has taken.

You don't have to agree with me, just don't attack me either 

You won't agree with me (obviously), so what's the point of trying to convince someone like you?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> Since when does being in the minority invalidate an opinion? =/
> 
> I'm not you, I'm not out there to convince anyone Hibari's the bomb or that he sucks. I simply state my dislike with the turn his character has taken.
> 
> ...



It doesn't invalidate your opinion but all you keep on repeating is plot this plot that its so tiresome.


----------



## Sin (Aug 13, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> It doesn't invalidate your opinion but all you keep on repeating is plot this plot that its so tiresome.


There's always the ignore function 

I sure as heck won't stop voicing my opinion because it upsets you.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> There's always the ignore function
> 
> I sure as heck won't stop voicing my opinion because it upsets you.



It doesn't upset me but its pretty much just spam. I wouldn't mind if you actually put up a good agruement but just saying plot this plot that doesn't really prove much.


----------



## Sin (Aug 13, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> It doesn't upset me but its pretty much just spam. I wouldn't mind if you actually put up a good agruement but just saying plot this plot that doesn't really prove much.


K. Show me where Hibari has received character development in this arc.

He just shows up, beats whatever enemies the cast is struggling with, and disappears. He's a boring plot device.

It's not spam, and it sure as hell isn't any different than you and the hibari fan squad going "OMG HIBARI IS SO COOL  "


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> K. Show me where Hibari has received character development in this arc.
> 
> He just shows up, beats whatever enemies the cast is struggling with, and disappears. He's a boring plot device.
> 
> It's not spam, and it sure as hell isn't any different than you and the hibari fan squad going "OMG HIBARI IS SO COOL  "



Its his 20 year self like Ryoheis he hasn't received character developement either.

Hes not a plot device hes a character if you give that agruement then every character in the manga is a plot device.


----------



## Vodrake (Aug 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> You're right, having a character be nothing but a plot device to remove villains you don't feel like writing decent fights for is no big deal


Aww, i duuno, he hasn't really removed any villains other than the nameless fodder that attacked the Vongola HQ, and i doubt many were particularly interested in them anyway.

His fight Vs Gamma was pretty good to show the difference between the difference in power between the 10 yrs past guardians and the future guardians without Gokudera or Yama getting killed in the process. Gamma still had another pretty good fight against Gokudera afterwards.

I'll admit him appearing to fight Genshiki  seems pretty random, but again his appearence was  quiteneccesary as he needed to be swapped with his ten years past version within the Millefiores base somehow in order to keep the tension with the whole 7^3 thing.
 He also served to weaken Genshiki enough to make him beatable this arc, the fight VS Yamamoto only proved that he's at a level way above the 10 years past guardians, even after some training. Somebody was neccesary to take this role, and as Hibari had to make his way to the Millefiore HQ anyway, why not just have him serve in the double role anyway? I still think Genshiki's going to show us a pretty good fight anyway against 10YP Hibari and maybe Yama too.


----------



## Sin (Aug 13, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Its his 20 year self like Ryoheis he hasn't received character developement either.
> 
> Hes not a plot device hes a character if you give that agruement then every character in the manga is a plot device.


No, Goku struggles in his fights and often loses. Yamamoto loses all the time and has to continuously develop techniques to keep up with his opponents. Tsuna had to find his resolve and find his way to achieving more power. Chrome and Mukuro have more problems than I care to list. Ryohei, while strong, has flaws, and after winning a fight, he lost one and had to rely on his fellow cast members.

When Hibari shows up, it's "Oh well, fight's over. Let's count how many times he says bite."

Hibari (at least, TYL) is a plot device because he has received no character development, has no flaws, and adjusts to every situation he gets thrown at. For fuck's sake, he knew he was going to switch out.

Hibari (past) has a chance to reedem the pathetic path his TYL version took, and hopefully he'll do it. Because, I like Hibari, and I was disappointed with what the mangaka turned him into.

It's exciting watching everyone else fight, it's boring as fuck watching Hibari fight. Unless, that is, you count what new abilities he pops out or how many times he says bite.


----------



## GduBz (Aug 13, 2008)

Vodrake said:


> Aww, i duuno, he hasn't really removed any villains other than the nameless fodder that attacked the Vongola HQ, and i doubt many were particularly interested in them anyway.
> 
> His fight Vs Gamma was pretty good to show the difference between the difference in power between the 10 yrs past guardians and the future guardians without Gokudera or Yama getting killed in the process. Gamma still had another pretty good fight against Gokudera afterwards.
> 
> ...



So basically your agreeing with him?

Don't get me wrong, Hibari is pretty awesome. But I have to agree a bit myself. He's had zero character development within the story.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 13, 2008)

Vodrake said:


> Aww, i duuno, he hasn't really removed any villains other than the nameless fodder that attacked the Vongola HQ, and i doubt many were particularly interested in them anyway.
> 
> His fight Vs Gamma was pretty good to show the difference between the difference in power between the 10 yrs past guardians and the future guardians without Gokudera or Yama getting killed in the process. Gamma still had another pretty good fight against Gokudera afterwards.
> 
> ...



True it is random the Genkishi fight but if you think about it who else could have saved him maybe the Varia but then there would be no way for the present Hibari to show up.


----------



## Sin (Aug 13, 2008)

Btw, Hibari (the member), most of the comments I make are funny little joke remarks I make with a bunch of the people on this thread.

Obviously, you don't find them funny because they're about your idol, but you will either have to learn to live with it, or put me on ignore 

If you think I'm spamming, report me, I really have no problem talking with the mods and seeing if they think I'm overly spammy.

I'm going to keep having fun in the thread either way, because, at the end of the day, this isn't the Hibari FC, and all comments go. Find whatever way of dealing with it you consider best.


----------



## Shinji (Aug 13, 2008)

I think Sin is trying to state that Hibari was used as a random plot device in the Genkishi fight because he comes in randomly, and happens to fight a mist user and goes "lol i can see through illusions cuz i hate them"

I mean it be 1 thing if he approached an illusionist differently from his other fights but he does the same thing. There was nothing in his attempt to defeat something as hax as a mist user. Amano put him in there ans was like he just can 

The Gamma fight wasn't as bad, because their were hints of hibari's presence nearby with the hibird and shit. It was also latter confirmed that Gamma didn't use all his tricks in his arsenal, and was redeemed when he fought the hax sistema cai, and peaced Ryohei like nothing. But was kind of ploty because Gamma didn't even use Electric Tower against Hibari when he used against Ryohei. I mean there were instances where he could have used it like this, 



I mean Hibari would have been extremely injured if you used electric tower here, but Hibari would have had the advantage if he used the reverse globe, because his martial arts are better than Gamma's. But you can counter with Gamma's ring.


----------



## Vodrake (Aug 13, 2008)

GduBz said:


> So basically your agreeing with him?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Hibari is pretty awesome. But I have to agree a bit myself. He's had zero character development within the story.



I'm agreeing on the whole that 10 yrs Future Hibari's role has been to advance the plot, I just dont think that it's a reason to dislike him nor dismiss him abilites, him being like this was pretty much neccesary for the role he'd been given.


----------



## Sin (Aug 13, 2008)

Vodrake said:


> I'm agreeing on the whole that 10 yrs Future Hibari's role has been to advance the plot, I just dont think that it's a reason to dislike him nor dismiss him abilites, him being like this was pretty much neccesary for the role he'd been given.


I don't dismiss his abilities (aside from the whole illusions thing, I will always consider that bull shit), I do admit he's the strongest of the guardians (as stated in the manga). It just bores me tbh =/

And "role he's been given" is exactly my point. He's been reduced to clean up crew for villains. Hopefully, 15 yr old Hibari will be able to redeem himself and get some actual development.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> Btw, Hibari (the member), most of the comments I make are funny little joke remarks I make with a bunch of the people on this thread.
> 
> Obviously, you don't find them funny because they're about your idol, but you will either have to learn to live with it, or put me on ignore
> 
> ...



I know this isn't the Hibari FC, and I'm not going to report a fellow hitman fan because I don't want the thread locked or what ever.



Shinji said:


> I think Sin is trying to state that Hibari was used as a random plot device in the Genkishi fight because he comes in randomly, and happens to fight a mist user and goes "lol i can see through illusions cuz i hate them"
> 
> I mean it be 1 thing if he approached an illusionist differently from his other fights but he does the same thing. There was nothing in his attempt to defeat something as hax as a mist user. Amano put him in there ans was like he just can
> 
> ...



I understand thats its random that he comes out to fight Genkishi but his abilities aren't due to the plot, its not as if he gets a random power up during each fight or soemthing.


----------



## Sin (Aug 13, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I know this isn't the Hibari FC, and I'm not going to report a fellow hitman fan because I don't want the thread locked or what ever.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand thats its random that he comes out to fight Genkishi but his abilities aren't due to the plot, its not as if he gets a random power up during each fight or soemthing.


Like I said, deal with it in whatever way you see fit, just try to refrain from attacking me personally, as it leads to ugly situations like this


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> Like I said, deal with it in whatever way you see fit, just try to refrain from attacking me personally, as it leads to ugly situations like this



Im not attacking you i just pointed out a few stuff out it doesn't matter now I don't want to cause drama in this thread, don't want it to end up like the HxH thread.


----------



## Sin (Aug 13, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Im not attacking you i just pointed out a few stuff out it doesn't matter now I don't want to cause drama in this thread, don't want it to end up like the HxH thread.


Well then, glad we settled that then 

Hopefully now you see my opinion's are not baseless, and I don't post "spam".

Just writing essays every time I want to express my dislike for TYL Hibari seemed kind of like a drag


----------



## Serp (Aug 13, 2008)

Hibari lol


----------



## Vodrake (Aug 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> I don't dismiss his abilities (aside from the whole illusions thing, I will always consider that bull shit), I do admit he's the strongest of the guardians (as stated in the manga). It just bores me tbh =/
> 
> And "role he's been given" is exactly my point. He's been reduced to clean up crew for villains. Hopefully, 15 yr old Hibari will be able to redeem himself and get some actual development.



I've never really seen the problem with the illusions thing, I just think Hibari badly phrased why he can do it. Lots of people in the series can see through illusion, it just takes a good perseption and a very strong will to believe 100% that they're fake. Hibari had 10 years to train his perception, and his hate of illusion users (steming back from his fight with Mukuro) could give him the will strong enough to dismiss them.

And I believe that all of the "clean ups" he's done have been neccesary (though as i said before, Im a bit wavery on the genshiki bit). These types of things happen in most manga, unfortunately, due to the current settings Amano as been left with pretty much only Hibari to do them all, meaning its jus a lot more obvious than others.


----------



## Sin (Aug 13, 2008)

Serp said:


> Hibari lol


My point exactly


----------



## Aeon (Aug 14, 2008)

If Sin continues on, he'll get no more gifs from me.


----------



## Sin (Aug 14, 2008)

Link83 said:


> If Sin continues on, he'll get no more gifs from me.


D:

That would be a horrible punishment


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 14, 2008)

Shinji said:


> LOL mori, Mukuro would beat him still, he said it himself.



LOL, that's awesome.


----------



## Yush (Aug 15, 2008)

How do you subscirbe to threads?


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 15, 2008)

^ At the top of this page you will see a a tab labeled "Thread Tools", from there "Subscribe to this thread"  -----> "Add Subscription".


----------



## Aeon (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh well, since no chapter this week I'll make a prediction for next week's. I predict Hibari, in classic plot-colored flameness as Sin likes to point out , will instantly be able to make a flame on his ring and tell Genkishi he'll bite him to death.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 16, 2008)

j0nt0bi said:


> How do you subscirbe to threads?



What moondoggie said just a word of advice though your sig is too big you can spoiler tag bits though


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Oh well, since no chapter this week I'll make a prediction for next week's. I predict Hibari, in classic plot-colored flameness as Sin likes to point out , will instantly be able to make a flame on his ring and tell Genkishi he'll bite him to death.


No, he will reveal he always knew how to get flame out of his ring, and he never did it to not brag.


----------



## Serp (Aug 16, 2008)

Just a thought, Do you guys think Byakuran's sky flames are stronger than Tsunas crystal flames or XanXus's flames of wrath. Because if so it would but the hype of all those flames to shame.


----------



## Shinji (Aug 16, 2008)

Serp said:


> Just a thought, Do you guys think Byakuran's sky flames are stronger than Tsunas crystal flames or XanXus's flames of wrath. Because if so it would but the hype of all those flames to shame.



Of course, you do know Byakuran was pwning even before he had the mare rings. Since the rings belonged to Gigilo Nero.


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 16, 2008)

At this moment? Yes, Byakuran's flames are most likely stronger than Tsuna's, but when the two finally clash, Tsuna will be the one to come out on top.


----------



## Shinji (Aug 16, 2008)

Gentleman said:


> At this moment? Yes, Byakuran's flames are most likely stronger than Tsuna's, but when the two finally clash, Tsuna will be the one to come out on top.



LOL Tsuna has a long way to go before he can beat byakuran. If he can barely beat a king Mosca. 100% X-burner won't put him over the top, I don't think he is even going to beat iris here. He needs a couple of new techs, definitely boxes.


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2008)

Shinji said:


> LOL Tsuna has a long way to go before he can beat byakuran. If he can barely beat a king Mosca. 100% X-burner won't put him over the top, I don't think he is even going to beat iris here. He needs a couple of new techs, definitely boxes.





> but when the two finally clash



Did you miss that part?

However powerful Byakuran is, he'll eventually be defeated. It doesn't matter when, or how, that's simple shounen logic.


----------



## Shinji (Aug 16, 2008)

Sin said:


> Did you miss that part?
> 
> However powerful Byakuran is, he'll eventually be defeated. It doesn't matter when, or how, that's simple shounen logic.



there is no guarantee that Byakuran will lose his first go around with Tsuna. It can go anyway amano wants. 

Byakuran can beat him the first go around. Tsuna learns his moves and beats him the 2nd time.

Same thing practically happened with Hayato, he got his ass beat by Gamma, came in the 2nd time and stalemated him.


----------



## Serp (Aug 16, 2008)

I know due to shonen logic, Byakuran being the big bad should have the stronger flames, but Xanxuss flames of wrath were said to be the most devastating flames that didn't even need a weapon and plus his X-guns. And then we have Tsuna crystal flames  which IMO are still weaker than XanXus flames of wrath or else it would be a massive fucking deus ex machina + retcon. Yet Byakuran with his normal sky flames, have flames stronger than the Vongola bosses .

And XanXus was the only person shown so far apart from the 9th who can create his flames without a bullet or a ring and thats just awesome .

So Flames of wrath + X-guns + Vongola sky ring = pwnage  (Its logic, but Shonen logic is stronger )


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2008)

Shinji said:


> there is no guarantee that Byakuran will lose his first go around with Tsuna. It can go anyway amano wants.
> 
> Byakuran can beat him the first go around. Tsuna learns his moves and beats him the 2nd time.
> 
> Same thing practically happened with Hayato, he got his ass beat by Gamma, came in the 2nd time and stalemated him.


I think that's the purpose Irie serves.

That's why Irie was placed in Japan and Byakuran is in Italy (?). 

This little invasion will serve to show the cast the difference in power between them and the enemy (so far, the best they've done is stalemate a captain with 2 people - Not counting Chrome). Then Irie will go back to Italy, and it will all end there (with the Varia joining in, maybe).

At least, that's the way that would make sense to me.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't think Tsuna will beat Byukuran in his 1st attempt he'll probs get a beat down some1 will save him then Tsuna will do some training and shit and come back with a vengence


----------



## sworder (Aug 16, 2008)

Tsuna will get Hibari's help, which guarantees victory


----------



## Aeon (Aug 16, 2008)

Sin said:


> No, he will reveal he always knew how to get flame out of his ring, and he never did it to not brag.



I fail again...


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 16, 2008)

what if byakuran's flames are the flames of wrath but powered up?


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2008)

sworder said:


> Tsuna will get Hibari's help, which guarantees victory


"I'm going to bite you to death" 
"O rly?"
"Fear my plot-colored flame" 
"Rare indeed" 
"You gonna die."
"Before I do, let me introduce you to my final-villain-of-the-arc-colored flame" 
"I leave it to you" *5 year Hibari comes in*

Great success.


----------



## Serp (Aug 16, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> what if byakuran's flames are the flames of wrath but powered up?



Byakuran isn't angry thou 

As the only reason his flames are stronger than The flames of wrath and the crystal flames are because his are "final-villain-of-the-arc-colored flame" or I would call the Hyper plot coloured flame.


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2008)

Chibi Hibari with plastic tonfas owns Byakuran in 0.3 seconds flat.

Calling it now.


----------



## Serp (Aug 16, 2008)

The younger Hibari gets the angrier he gets, Chibi Hibari will master all the wave types and can open any boxes, because he hates being restricted to one type. He will then proceed to rape Byakuran and steal his sky ring.


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2008)

Serp said:


> The younger Hibari gets the angrier he gets, Chibi Hibari will master all the wave types and can open any boxes, because he hates being restricted to one type. He will then proceed to rape Byakuran and steal his sky ring.


He also becomes immune to all types of flames because he hated being hit by them


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 16, 2008)

> Byakuran isn't angry thou


maybe he is bipolar?


----------



## Serp (Aug 16, 2008)

Then, he switches out to 1 year old Hibari, having mastered all wave types, being immune to all flames and now a self made Arcobaleno, with the rainbow coloured pacifier. Calling it first.


----------



## sworder (Aug 16, 2008)

Sin said:


> "I'm going to bite you to death"
> "O rly?"
> "Fear my plot-colored flame"
> "Rare indeed"
> ...





Tag team with yourself is an important part of combat


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2008)

Serp said:


> Then, he switches out to 1 year old Hibari, having mastered all wave types, being immune to all flames and now a self made Arcobaleno, with the rainbow coloured pacifier. Calling it first.


He actually creates a paradox by going back to his -5 year old self, he appears as the idea of a child in his mother's mind.

Of course, he's intangible, and omnipotent. He bends reality at will because he hated not being able to bend reality at will 

Eventually he gets bored and becomes your version though, for the lulz


----------



## Serp (Aug 16, 2008)

Hibari is just like Tenchi, God but doesn't know it


----------



## sworder (Aug 16, 2008)

Hibari needs no light hawk wings though, hate is enough


----------



## Serp (Aug 16, 2008)

Cloud flames of wrath, you heard it here first.


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2008)

Cloud Crystal Flames of Wrath 

Best of both worlds.


----------



## Serp (Aug 16, 2008)

I was about to say Hibari doesn't have any way of making crystal flames, as the X-gloves ver V.R are sky type and they belong to Tsuna, but I remembered...

 Hibari


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2008)

Serp said:


> I was about to say Hibari doesn't have any way of making crystal flames, as the X-gloves ver V.R are sky type and they belong to Tsuna, but I remembered...
> 
> Hibari


He'll frostbite you to death


----------



## Serp (Aug 16, 2008)

What now he can make ice 

So he has flames of wrath, crystal purity flames and Zero point breakthrough 

 Oh Hibari!


----------



## Yush (Aug 18, 2008)

awesome, i join! KHR 4eva XD


----------



## Aeon (Aug 18, 2008)

Hibari, err, umm....

Damn it, I can't think of anything anymore. You all beat me...


----------



## McLovin (Aug 18, 2008)

Only a Hibari can beat a Hibari.





Serp said:


> I know due to shonen logic, Byakuran being the big bad should have the stronger flames, but Xanxuss flames of wrath were said to be the most devastating flames that didn't even need a weapon and plus his X-guns. And then we have Tsuna crystal flames  which IMO are still weaker than XanXus flames of wrath or else it would be a massive fucking deus ex machina + retcon. Yet Byakuran with his normal sky flames, have flames stronger than the Vongola bosses .
> 
> And XanXus was the only person shown so far apart from the 9th who can create his flames without a bullet or a ring and thats just awesome .
> 
> So Flames of wrath + X-guns + Vongola sky ring = pwnage  (Its logic, but Shonen logic is stronger )



Maybe Byakuran has the equally awesome, unaccounted for power of Flames + sky ring + vongola quatro's mighty fork.


----------



## sworder (Aug 18, 2008)

McLovin said:


> Only a Hibari can beat a Hibari.



Not even that, cuz they keep substituting with another Hibari from another timeline in an eternal cycle


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 18, 2008)

I can't tell if this thread is like the One Piece forum, where they worship random characters just for the lulz, or the Bleach forum, where they sit around and bash the manga they like in a pitiful fashion (Internet made for bitching, I guess).


----------



## Penance (Aug 18, 2008)

McLovin said:


> Only a Hibari can beat a Hibari.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mukuro can beat a Hibari...


----------



## Sin (Aug 18, 2008)

Malumultimus said:


> I can't tell if this thread is like the One Piece forum, where they worship random characters just for the lulz, or the Bleach forum, where they sit around and bash the manga they like in a pitiful fashion (Internet made for bitching, I guess).


Neither really.

Also, on Hibari vs. Hibari. Paradox, can't happen.

Two auto-wins colliding would break the manga.


----------



## Gary (Aug 18, 2008)

So guys I am starting the futrue arc 
FUCKING AWESOME !


----------



## Aeon (Aug 18, 2008)

Sin said:


> Neither really.
> 
> Also, on Hibari vs. Hibari. Paradox, can't happen.
> 
> Two auto-wins colliding would break the manga.



It could end up being how the manga ends.


----------



## Serp (Aug 18, 2008)

It would be a draw but both would win


----------



## Sin (Aug 18, 2008)

Serp said:


> It would be a draw but both would win


Damn you and your cleverness Serp 


You win this round


----------



## Serp (Aug 18, 2008)

Indeed


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 19, 2008)

...Am I the only one confused about the whole "Past Hibari" thing or is everyone confused and just accepting it until they see the reason?

I can imagine how it happened...but it looked like Hibari knew it was gonna' happen...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 19, 2008)

We don't really know but there are theories that someone is controlling the whole thing.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 20, 2008)

So I just started this series...

I'm on the 21st chapter. The first 20 chapters seem to be part of an introduction arc. There is no overarching theme or quest. Instead it is a chronological telling of side stories. But I am sure it will all start coming together...it has to


----------



## Sin (Aug 20, 2008)

Malumultimus said:


> ...Am I the only one confused about the whole "Past Hibari" thing or is everyone confused and just accepting it until they see the reason?
> 
> I can imagine how it happened...but it looked like Hibari knew it was gonna' happen...


We've accepted that Hibari is an omnipotent creature that transcends the realm of normal character behavior.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 20, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> So I just started this series...
> 
> I'm on the 21st chapter. The first 20 chapters seem to be part of an introduction arc. There is no overarching theme or quest. Instead it is a chronological telling of side stories. But I am sure it will all start coming together...it has to



The actually storyline arc starts at chapter 62. But if you want just read chapters 32, 38 & 42 to introduce more characters and more into Gokudera & Yammamoto's abilities. Then go to 62.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 20, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> So I just started this series...
> 
> I'm on the 21st chapter. The first 20 chapters seem to be part of an introduction arc. There is no overarching theme or quest. Instead it is a chronological telling of side stories. But I am sure it will all start coming together...it has to



Skip the next 40 chapters.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 21, 2008)

206 spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



 From 2ch

一回電源切ったからID変わりました。

最後に超直感しておわったからほとんど描写ないです。


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is that Hibari holding a box? lol


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 looks like his tonfas to me


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Never mind, that was his fist with a ring. I thought it was a box with a hole. rofl


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like the chapter is half gen/hi and half tsu/iris then


----------



## Shinji (Aug 21, 2008)

Summary from Kirmi on MH:


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Genkishi recognises the young Hibari from the past and recalls future Hibari talking about his schedule. It seemed as if Hibari had planned the switch, but the Vongola should not have the capability for time travel...
- Hibari's first words to Genkishi are, "Hey, you. In Nami High... eyebrows like yours are against the school rules." <-- ROFL.
- Hibari asks why one of his school's missing students (namely Yamamoto) is unconscious in the room. Genkishi admits to defeating Yamamoto.
- That makes things easy. Hibari says Genkishi's actions are a declaration of war against Nami High so he will administer the proper disciplinary actions. 
- Genkishi realises that past Hibari doesn't know anything about the future, which rules out the possibliity that the future Hibari sent his past self over intentionally. But, Genkishi notices the Vongola Ring...
- Fight begins.

- Tsuna's side. Spanner says the Death Stalk unit were once human. They're specimens from the Millefiore Human Awakening Division. They're physically modified with the suits which are tuned to Iris's whip's cloud flames. The flames awaken the fighting powers within the human body. The four professors who were working on the project experimented on themselves... Blah blah etc.
- Tsuna is slammed into the wall but doesn't seem to have received any damage. Tsuna tells Spanner to get those contacts working. But, Spanner reminds him that he already said these monsters are stronger than King Mosca.
- Tsuna beats the monsters around. Spanner says Tsuna is not moving like how he was before.
- Reborn says that compared to the fight with King Mosca, there are two major differences. One is the experience Tsuna gained simply from fighting King Mosca. But, Spanner says that Tsuna's improvement is way too much for being experience from one battle.
- Reborn agrees. But, the second and more important difference is that his opponents this time are living beings, not machines. Beacuse they're living beings, Tsuna's "Blood of Vongola" intuition allows him to read and predict his opponent's moves better.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 21, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Summary from Kirmi on MH:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks for the summary.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

cheers Shinji, sounds sort of interesting xD


----------



## Vault (Aug 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Hibari's first words to Genkishi are, "Hey, you. In Nami High... eyebrows like yours are against the school rules.



oh my days i lol'd hard


----------



## Aeon (Aug 21, 2008)

vault023 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm still waiting for him to say I'll bite you to death.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

^ am I the only one who finds neither of those lines really amusing >_>


----------



## Sin (Aug 21, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> ^ am I the only one who finds neither of those lines really amusing >_>


We get lulz from them.

That's about it.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

I just don't find it lulzy I guess, just silly

y'all know there's plenty of big pics out right?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 21, 2008)

Tbh I've never noticed anything wrong with Genkishis eyebrows i'll go look at them later


----------



## GduBz (Aug 21, 2008)

Awesome Shinji, thanks!

*Spoiler*: __ 




I wish the chapter was primarily focused on Hibari's fight though. Want to see that over and done with.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 21, 2008)

*Kenshin & cafe:* Thanks for the info...appreciate it...


----------



## munky_777 (Aug 22, 2008)

Link83 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for him to say I'll bite you to death.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll bite your eyebrows to death


----------



## Mori` (Aug 22, 2008)

looks like there's a raw out on raw paradise..?


----------



## Aeon (Aug 23, 2008)

[INP Mangaz]Katekyo Hitman Reborn 206


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hibari was knocked down with only one attack from Genkishi. 

He's not out cold but he does look a little pissed. How will this go? And Iris used her womanly charms to drive 4 scientists into turning themselves into those Death Stalk creatures.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 23, 2008)

Link83 said:


> [INP Mangaz]Katekyo Hitman Reborn 206
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



i like hibari's face when he pissed off like that.i'm pity for the scientist though .they end up being a monster just to make iris like them.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 damn yamma still looks pretty fucked, as for Hibari we dono if he can do a chrome and use the power of the ring. 

Tunsa looked pretty cool 2


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, Iris' afro charmed the scientists. Hibari does look pissed, but I guess even as epic as Hibari is, still can't beat a guy that's had 10 more years of experience than he has.


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, Iris' afro charmed the scientists. Hibari does look pissed, but I guess even as epic as Hibari is, still can't beat a guy that's had 10 more years of experience than he has.


You will regret those words 

Hibari-kun hates seeing his own blood you know 

Also, chapter is out, quit spoiler tagging D:


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 23, 2008)

Fucking lol those eyebrows are against the school rules.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2008)

didn't really think it was that great a chapter unfortunately, hibari/genkishi needs to hurry up and go somewhere now and tsuna/iris didn't really do much either bar give Iris a little depth,


----------



## Willy D (Aug 23, 2008)

So Tsuna has sharingan now


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

Willy D said:


> So Tsuna has sharingan now


Naruto in my KHR?

Gtfo plx D:


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 23, 2008)

it's better than sharingan if you are fighting humans. read the last chapter of naruto to see what i mean


----------



## sworder (Aug 23, 2008)

I thought Tsuna's part was kinda lame... and Hibari didn't do much but get owned. The chapter was meh.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 24, 2008)

Tsuna's thing is more like instict on another level you can say


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 24, 2008)

Vongola intution wonder if Byukuran has something similar


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 24, 2008)

I doubt it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2008)

lawl@Hibari
Those eyebrows are against school regulation


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 24, 2008)

That was my favorite part of the chapter.  
Of course right after that Hibari got raped...


----------



## Aeon (Aug 25, 2008)

I wonder if Hibari is just going to continue charging Genkishi.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 25, 2008)

He will figure something out eventually.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 25, 2008)

This chapter was average to me. I'd give it 7/10 but the Tsuna part at least did keep me entertained.


----------



## Onepiece is the best (Aug 25, 2008)

8/10 For me good chapter Lets hope it gets better ;D


----------



## Gary (Aug 25, 2008)

Good chapter , But lol the eyebrows thing.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 25, 2008)

Yamma is still fucked up =[

I wonder if Lal is out cold 2


----------



## Gary (Aug 25, 2008)

so Hibari Kyoya I still can't believe you said the others guys eyebrows were under school rules.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 25, 2008)

Willy D said:


> So Tsuna has sharingan now



I thought I was the only one who thought that after reading the chap. 



Gentleman said:


> Of course right after that Hibari got raped...



See Kyoya I told you Hibari was gonna get fucked


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 25, 2008)

lol gary and ricky in the same thread twins twins I TELL YOU!

I'd hardly call 1 hit rape


----------



## Ricky (Aug 25, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> lol gary and ricky in the same thread twins twins I TELL YOU!
> 
> I'd hardly call 1 hit rape


lol go suck a dick 

after saying "i will administer your punishment" only to get blown feet away by a punch in the face...rape


----------



## Gary (Aug 25, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> lol gary and ricky in the same thread twins twins I TELL YOU!
> 
> I'd hardly call 1 hit rape


Nah. Any way how are those eyebrows over the school limit 



caf? said:


> lol go suck a dick
> 
> after saying "i will administer your punishment" only to get blown feet away by a punch in the face...rape



.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 25, 2008)

gary x rick i can see it now

and wait til Hibari uses his ring which future Yamma and Goku taught him to use


----------



## Gary (Aug 25, 2008)

so you like yaoi?
Also inb4 he does it.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 25, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> gary x rick i can see it now
> 
> and wait til Hibari uses his ring which future Yamma and Goku taught him to use


what 

so long as hibari actually listened to them


----------



## Gary (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL CAFE     .


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 25, 2008)

gary spammer 

im sure Hibari would have listened some what when he saw purple shit coming out of his finger


----------



## Ricky (Aug 25, 2008)

Gary said:


> LOL CAFE     .



what, what? 



Hibari Kyoya said:


> im sure Hibari would have listened some what when he saw purple shit coming out of his finger



"purple shit coming out of his finger"


----------



## Gary (Aug 25, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> gary x rick i can see it now
> 
> and wait til Hibari uses his ring which future Yamma and Goku taught him to use


Yaoi fangirl 


Hibari Kyoya said:


> gary spammer
> 
> im sure Hibari would have listened some what when he saw purple shit coming out of his finger


I know right 


caf? said:


> what, what?
> 
> 
> 
> "purple shit coming out of his finger"



I did lol.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 25, 2008)

Hibari san's latest fight proves how ultra smex genius he is


----------



## Aeon (Aug 25, 2008)

The question we have to ask is does Hibari know anything about the ring. Did someone tell him in the past? Or will Genkishi somehow slip up and tell him about it?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 25, 2008)

> and wait til Hibari uses his ring which future Yamma and Goku taught him to use



Apparently Yamamato and Gokudera from the future teach him how to use it immediately upon arriving to the past


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 27, 2008)

caf? said:


> Apparently Yamamato and Gokudera from the future teach him how to use it immediately upon arriving to the past



Well, they have been there for a week. I can't really picture all of those people from the future (Yamamoto, Gokudera, I-Pin, Lambo, Chrome) just hanging around Tsuna's house, eating his food, and not actually...uh..._doing something._


----------



## Sin (Aug 27, 2008)

Hibari automatically absorbs the knowledge and experience of future Hibari.

Duh.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 28, 2008)

Does he sprout a tail like Cell to do it?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 28, 2008)

I wanna see Hibari get raped and have Yammoto come back.


----------



## Novalis (Aug 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Target 207_ 





> 生姜がスパナの邪魔しにきた。あの生姜も人形。
> 
> スパナボロボロにやられながらも完成させて
> 
> ...





> Verification: *Pending*
> Source: @BA
> Credits: Danna
> 
> ...






as already mentioned, it's still NOT verified ^^


----------



## Serp (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice spoiler ^^


----------



## Aeon (Aug 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If the spoiler is true, I guess that means no Hibari this week.


----------



## Novalis (Aug 28, 2008)

the spoiler is true ^^


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 28, 2008)

That spoiler sounds retarded.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 28, 2008)

Wait if all the future counterparts that got switched are in the past, does that mean Tsuna's future dead body is there


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 28, 2008)

I keep getting the feeling that future Tsuna won't be dead, I don't know why.


----------



## Penance (Aug 28, 2008)

Same here.  He got in the coffin knowing that he'd go into the past-if Hibari has that sort of intuition, so does (Future) Tsuna...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 28, 2008)

Alright guys, I need some help...

I started the series and read up to chapter 24. 
Per recommendation of some members on this thread, I started reading from chapter 60 since, according to them, that is where the storyline unfolds in arcs...

Needless to say, I have no idea what happened in between.

So...why is Hibari's weakness Sakura or cherry blossoms. Can someone explain that to me???


----------



## spaZ (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't think it was explained.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 28, 2008)

Isn't it because he was injectd by some mosquito that made him ill to cherry blossoms?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 28, 2008)

Ohh yeah Dr.Shamals or w.e his name is did that to Hibari for some reason right?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 28, 2008)

Dr. Shamals injected Hibari with some serum that makes the person weak to cherry blossoms??? Why???

So, in the presence of cherry blossoms, Hibari's physical condition/ability deteriorates???

Weird. But interesting.


----------



## Dango (Aug 29, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> Dr. Shamals injected Hibari with some serum that makes the person weak to cherry blossoms??? Why???


They wanted to go watch cherry blossom bloom, Hibari was there, Hibari wanted to kick all their asses, Shamal injected the serum, Hibari turns weak. 

Something like that. It was one of those chapters pre-Mukuro-and-gang arc I think, the boring ones.


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if future Chrome or Haru were ever shown?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Dango. Appreciate the explanation.


----------



## Dango (Aug 29, 2008)

Glad to be of service, stud. :]

--

I know future Chrome hasn't been shown. Or, well, she has been shown, but only her retreating, cloaked back.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 29, 2008)

I think Haru was shown...


----------



## Sin (Aug 29, 2008)

No Chrome.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, Dr. Shamal used a mosquito to inject Hibari with a disease that makes him weak in the presence of sakura. He gets cured of it later though.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 29, 2008)

I still don't understand why he did it though.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, from what I remember, they wanted a prime spot for viewing the blooming sakura but Hibari was going to beat them up for some reason. Shamal injected him with it to get him to leave.

I'm surprised no one posted these...


*Spoiler*: _Reborn! 207 Spoiler Pics_


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 29, 2008)

lawl, no1reeds

They wanted to watch the sakura bloom, but Hibari reserved the place for himself. They were going to fight over it. If Hibari's knees touched the ground, he'd leave. Hibari dispatched Gokudera, Yamamoto, and Tsuna. Dr. Shamal showed up, drunk, and when Hibari swung at him, he hit him with the mosquito making him weak to sakura. This caused Hibari (though he didn't realize it at first) to fall to his knees. Keeping with his word, he left.

This sets up the future incident where Rokudo Mukuro defeats Hibari by showing him an illusion of the room being full of sakura.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 29, 2008)

Fuck, I cannot believe the number of people that've skipped the daily life chapters. Atleast read the important ones. 

Oh man, Tsuna's new look OWNS. Looks so badass.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 29, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Well, from what I remember, they wanted a prime spot for viewing the blooming sakura but Hibari was going to beat them up for some reason. Shamal injected him with it to get him to leave.
> 
> I'm surprised no one posted these...
> 
> ...



What's up with his eye?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 29, 2008)

Spoiler pics look great. 



Phoenix Wright said:


> Fuck, I cannot believe the number of people that've skipped the daily life chapters. Atleast read the important ones.



lol I suffered through all of them. Even fucking Longchamp. 

The chapters that introduced Colonello and Skull are still the best imo.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 29, 2008)

Daily life chapters D:


----------



## Ricky (Aug 29, 2008)

I liked Longchamp. Guess I'm the only one.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 29, 2008)

Longchamp what a legend


----------



## Ricky (Aug 29, 2008)

It was only his taste in girls that was bad.


----------



## McLovin (Aug 29, 2008)

I was really hoping 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ryohie would fight Gingerbread and avenge his master






Malumultimus said:


> They wanted to watch the sakura bloom, but Hibari reserved the place for himself. They were going to fight over it. If Hibari's knees touched the ground, he'd leave. Hibari dispatched Gokudera, Yamamoto, and Tsuna. Dr. Shamal showed up, drunk, and when Hibari swung at him, he hit him with the mosquito making him weak to sakura. This caused Hibari (though he didn't realize it at first) to fall to his knees. Keeping with his word, he left.



I saw the anime version of that, but I could've sworn the only thing that happened was Shamal randomly walking by Hibari, getting hit with a tonfa and stinging him with apocket mosquito.

I don't recall seeing Hibari's fight with those two at all.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 29, 2008)

^That's because they completely ruined that event in the anime.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 29, 2008)

Im still surprised the manga lasted so long with the Daily life chapters.


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 30, 2008)

The carefree chapters are usually pretty funny. Carefree _episodes_ on the other hand...are not. Because it's the same thing, just twice as long.

One Piece isn't better than Naruto and Bleach because of its fights or plot, y'know.



Jetstorm said:


> lol I suffered through all of them. Even fucking Longchamp.



Dude, the bowling chapter is like the funniest thing I've read in years.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 30, 2008)

LOL One Piece is better than Naruto and Bleach.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 30, 2008)

spaZ said:


> LOL One Piece is better than Naruto and Bleach.



QFT.


----------



## Gary (Aug 30, 2008)

spaZ said:


> LOL One Piece is better than Naruto and Bleach.


QFT           .


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 30, 2008)

spaZ said:


> LOL One Piece is better than Naruto and Bleach.



...That's what I said. -_-

*Watches his point fly over everyone's heads.*


----------



## Vodrake (Aug 30, 2008)

Damn, Spanner is awesome. Taking all those hits just to make sure he finishes the Contacts as fast as possible.


----------



## Sin (Aug 30, 2008)

Spanner = Coolest "Villain" so far. (aside from maybe Byakuran)


----------



## sworder (Aug 30, 2008)

I read all the Daily arcs chaps too 

Hibari told me to pick up KHR but the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) didnt tell me about skipping that lame arc


----------



## Serp (Aug 30, 2008)

Spana is just dedicated to his work


----------



## Sin (Aug 30, 2008)

I was half expecting him to pull out a ring and surround himself in his flames, going "It's much better to work without injury"

Though taking all those hits while being badass is just as good


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 30, 2008)

Spanner certianilly is cool


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 30, 2008)

Sin said:


> Spanner = Coolest "Villain" so far. (aside from maybe Byakuran)



Don't forget how epic Mukurou and Xanxus were.


----------



## Sin (Aug 30, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Don't forget how epic Mukurou and Xanxus were.


I meant of the arc.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 30, 2008)

Well Spanner is dedicated to his work and now Tsuna gets a cool look in his eyes.


----------



## Serp (Aug 30, 2008)

Has Tsuna reached Sharingan/Byakugan level of hax yet


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 30, 2008)

Serp said:


> Has Tsuna reached Sharingan/*Byakugan *level of hax yet



no such thing as hax for that


----------



## Serp (Aug 30, 2008)

In any other world apart from naruto world (with all that sharingan) byakugan is very haxed.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 30, 2008)

Serp said:


> *In any other world* apart from naruto world (with all that sharingan) byakugan is very haxed.



Because they can see the chakra circulatory system?


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 30, 2008)

because they can see 359 degrees for up to 1 mile away. that is haxed in more ways than one


----------



## Sin (Aug 30, 2008)

In other mangas, the Byakugan (in the body of a Naruto character) is pretty useless. Mainly due to Narutoverse's biggest flaw, the lack of speed.

A Bleach character would slice up Neji in half a shunpo for example.


----------



## Vodrake (Aug 30, 2008)

Phoenix Wright said:


> Because they can see the chakra circulatory system?



Because they can see through people's clothes.


----------



## McLovin (Aug 30, 2008)

Uchicha contact lenses. If Spanner was in Naruto the current arc wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 31, 2008)

I hope Tsuna dies, but then again, that wont happen, someone make a fanfic please 

(Excluding the future arc where he's dead, I meant like wiped out from the manga )


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2008)

Did the manga state what the new x-burner does or is it just OMG UR FASTER AND STRONGER NAO


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 31, 2008)

He has a bigger Rasengan as far as I can tell.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2008)

So Tsuna mastered wind chakra now? Cool


----------



## Serp (Aug 31, 2008)

I think when he does the new X-burner they will explain, but I think it was something like using the exact amount of soft flame against the exact amount of hard flame for maximum output.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 31, 2008)

Tsuna's fighting style doesn't really lend itself to good, gradual improvement like Gokudera, Yama and Hibari, I hate characters in the hax mould.


----------



## Serp (Aug 31, 2008)

True one think I still don't understand, is why Tsuna didn't give his freinds some dying will pills, if Yama, Goku and Hibari could go hyper dying will mode their fights would be so much easier.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 31, 2008)

Pills is Tsuna's hax, without them he's still a failure that cant achieve dying will mode by himself


----------



## Serp (Aug 31, 2008)

Actually no one can reach dying will mode by themself, everyone is just strong enough they don't need to unlike Tsuna


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 31, 2008)

Pills are the way forward


----------



## Serp (Aug 31, 2008)

I got these pills man


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh rly


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 31, 2008)

Damn, is Hibari's battle off-screen then?


----------



## Serp (Aug 31, 2008)

These pills will fuck you up man,  Flames and shit coming out your head


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Aug 31, 2008)

I would really like to see Tsuna summon his Dying will flame Persona 3 style with him shooting himself in the head with Reborn's gun.


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 31, 2008)

as faras we know xanxus and the 9th boss can go dying will mode without reagents or they wouldn't be able to put the flames they do or do the zero point breakthrough (in 9th boss' case)


----------



## Serp (Aug 31, 2008)

It seems people are confusing dying will mode with dying will flames, the 9th boss and XanXus can use their flames without reagents. But Tsuna needs to enter Dying will mode (a state) to use his flames and others need to use a ring to focus their flames.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 31, 2008)

Dying will mode is when the flame is on Tsunas head. Only Tsuna and the first are the only ones we have seen with this type of power. Though I wouldn't be surprised in the future Tsuna will be able to just activate it without anything. Like how he almost did it near the beginning of the manga.


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

Tsuna shooting himself in the head would be too graphic for a shounen, IMO.


----------



## Serp (Aug 31, 2008)

To build on what spaZ just said, Basil also can use dying will mode. Dying will mode is a mode invented by the Vongola to enhance your fighting abilities. I think it is possible to go into dying will mode without using the bullets or the pills, but to do that you must have mastery over your flames, but it also puts a heavy toll on your body. As shown Tsuna can use his ring to bring out his flames normally, but he is too shit at fighting so thus needs to transform to keep up with his enemies.


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't get how you can hate the main character. x.x You might as well not read the manga.


----------



## Serp (Aug 31, 2008)

Who here hates the main character, just because we don't think he is the best thing since sliced bread doesn't mean we hate him. Even if we did we can still enjoy the manga for the other characters we love.


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

Malumultimus said:


> I don't get how you can hate the main character. x.x You might as well not read the manga.


Lol wut?

What kind of logic is that.


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 31, 2008)

Before actually seeing a Reborn! fan community, I never saw Tsuna as weak or hax. I'm just a little surprised. I think he's the most interesting character to watch develop and the most sensical of the protagonists. At worst, he's a typical shounen main character.

I can understand hating characters like Naruto (who's always been crappy and is only strong 'cause he gets pulled around into it) or Ichigo (who is apparently immortal and becomes noticeably stronger every hour), but some main characters I can't see people wishing they'd be "wiped from the manga." That's like wishing Luffy was wiped from One Piece.

But then again, I like Yamamoto, and the Japanese fans don't seem to like him.



Sin said:


> Lol wut?
> 
> What kind of logic is that.



The series is about Tsuna. It's not like Soul Eater, where the series could still exist without Maka.


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

Malumultimus said:


> Before actually seeing a Reborn! fan community, I never saw Tsuna as weak or hax. I'm just a little surprised. I think he's the most interesting character to watch develop and the most sensical of the protagonists. At worst, he's a typical shounen main character.
> 
> I can understand hating characters like Naruto (who's always been crappy and is only strong 'cause he gets pulled around into it) or Ichigo (who is apparently immortal and becomes noticeably stronger every hour), but some main characters I can't see people wishing they'd be "wiped from the manga." That's like wishing Luffy was wiped from One Piece.
> 
> ...


That's because Maka isn't really the main character

And also, no one here hates Tsuna. He's not my favorite, but I sure as heck don't hate him. However, even if I did, you can still enjoy the villains, the side characters, the powers. Even if you don't like Tsuna's fights, you can enjoy every other fight (and there's a lot of those).


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 31, 2008)

Maka _is_ the main character. Soul's only important because God forbid a girl be the main character of a shounen. Fairy Tail is similar...except the opposite. Natsu is obviously the main character of Fairy Tail, despite our perspective usually coming from Lucy...

And I was responding to this:



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I hope Tsuna dies, but then again, that wont happen, someone make a fanfic please
> 
> (Excluding the future arc where he's dead, I meant like wiped out from the manga )



And atleast don't compare him to Naruto. ._. Naruto hasn't even done anything in 4 years.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 31, 2008)

All shonen main characters suck, its written in the shonen textbook


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

Malumultimus said:


> Maka _is_ the main character. Soul's only important because God forbid a girl be the main character of a shounen. Fairy Tail is similar...except the opposite. Natsu is obviously the main character of Fairy Tail, despite our perspective usually coming from Lucy...
> 
> And I was responding to this:
> 
> ...


Okay, one person hates Tsuna.

Also, the main character debate doesn't belong in this thread, but I will say this, in the first chapter, all three main characters are introduced. Maka actually has a tiny fraction of the story's perspective. You could make a stronger case for Soul being the main character and Maka being HIS partner.

If you want, we can keep going in the SE thread, but that's all I'll say.


----------



## Serp (Aug 31, 2008)

One thing I can say is if you go to a fan community, there are people who observe it much much more and are happier to say their concerns, likes and dislikes about the main char, plus why do you care so much about other peoples views


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 31, 2008)

Luffy fans (aka One Piece fans) beg to differ.

Soul's the main character like Sasuke's the main character. Maka's mother is more important than all the other backstories - hence why they're slowly being unveiled while that part of the story is stationary. The main character's story always encompasses the others and waits for the finale (eg. Kurapica's vengeance against the Genei Ryodan, Killua's family issues and dark past, Leorio's dreams of being a doctor take center stage while Gon's search for his father remains still/barely moving).

Without carrying this any further...

These lens will just allow Tsuna to perfect the X Burner, something he wasn't able to do because their opponents got the jump on them.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 31, 2008)

Serp ftw.  

We'll never all agree on something, lets not get exited that someone on the internet has a different viewpoint then ourselves


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Serp ftw.
> 
> We'll never all agree on something, lets not get exited that someone on the internet has a different viewpoint then ourselves


Good policy


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 31, 2008)

I promise to never get "exited" again.



Serp said:


> One thing I can say is if you go to a fan community, there are people who observe it much much more and are happier to say their concerns, likes and dislikes about the main char, plus why do you care so much about other peoples views



It just hit me off guard. As I said, virtually no one dislikes Luffy, and I see Tsuna in the same boat.


----------



## darkboy156 (Aug 31, 2008)

yo peopple ^_^


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 31, 2008)

> That's like wishing Luffy was wiped from One Piece.


oh how i wish this would happen


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 31, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> oh how i wish this would happen



And I thought this part of the forum was better than Konoha Telegrams. =P


----------



## Serp (Aug 31, 2008)

This thread has given me many lulz, Tsuna is a great character and the creator has done a great job if we can notice his flaws so then later we can appreciate when he over comes them 

My main problem is he uses dying will mode to increase his battle skills while the others don't, which is a fact to the manga 

On brighter notes I was thinking of starting A Hitman Reborn RP in the RP section I just need a plot


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

Serp said:


> This thread has given me many lulz, Tsuna is a great character and the creator has done a great job if we can notice his flaws so then later we can appreciate when he over comes them
> 
> My main problem is he uses dying will mode to increase his battle skills while the others don't, which is a fact to the manga
> 
> On brighter notes I was thinking of starting A Hitman Reborn RP in the RP section I just need a plot


I haven't RP'd in years D:

But maybe 

Also, this thread is mainly for Hibari-lulz and latest chapter discussion. Get your srsbusiness out of here


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 31, 2008)

That's true, but as a comparison, Ichigo can't do shit without Kon. He needs someone in his real body so he can go into his shinigami form. I see it as basically the same.

I don't think it's hax. Wouldn't it be _more_ hax if he could do it _without_ the pills/bullet?


----------



## Serp (Aug 31, 2008)

all we do is praise/heckle/make lulz out of Hibari and take about latest chapter which of late was just Hibari 



> That's true, but as a comparison, Ichigo can't do shit without Kon. He needs someone in his real body so he can go into his shinigami form. I see it as basically the same.



Actually Ichigo can use the badge Ukitake gave him to shinigami without Kon. And I never said the pills were hax  his hyper intuition is hax, the whole ordeal about the pills is he is using external stimuli to battle.


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

Serp said:


> all we do is praise/heckle/make lulz out of Hibari and take about latest chapter which of late was just Hibari


It's a great system


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 31, 2008)

There wasn't any Hibari in the latest chapter, though. =|


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

Malumultimus said:


> There wasn't any Hibari in the latest chapter, though. =|


Which may be why the Tsuna heckling started 

There better not be any Rokudo heckling or people are going down


----------



## Penance (Aug 31, 2008)

Serp said:


> all we do is praise/heckle/make lulz out of Hibari and take about latest chapter which of late was just Hibari



That's why we need more Strong Lambo...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 31, 2008)

Lambo needs to do something this arc =[


----------



## Serp (Aug 31, 2008)

Give Lambo a dying will pill, and we will get some kickass Lambo stunts


----------



## Penance (Aug 31, 2008)

Serp said:


> Give Lambo a dying will pill, and we will get some kickass Lambo stunts



:amazed...That's game...


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Sin said:


> Which may be why the Tsuna heckling started
> 
> * There better not be any Rokudo heckling or people are going down*


I will help you cut them down sir


----------



## Aeon (Sep 1, 2008)

Lack of Hibari this chapter made me sad. I don't get to come here and read the titillating conversations that go on about him. Yeah, I'm looking at you Sin.


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Lack of Hibari this chapter made me sad. I don't get to come here and read the titillating conversations that go on about him. Yeah, I'm looking at you Sin.




Like I do anything


----------



## sworder (Sep 1, 2008)

Chapter receives a 0/10 for not having Hibari in it 

I want to see that boy gain mind reading abilities and learn how to use the boxes and all


----------



## Gene (Sep 1, 2008)

Volume 21 Cover (LQ)


----------



## Gary (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh shit I forgot to read it this week;-;


----------



## Aeon (Sep 3, 2008)

Hmm, my prediction for this week is that most of the chapter will focus on Tsuna but the last bit will shift back to Hibari.


----------



## Mia (Sep 3, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Lambo needs to do something this arc =[



i second thid


----------



## BVB (Sep 3, 2008)

i want to see 20years later lambo again!!

he rocked hard!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 3, 2008)

His 2 minute cameo i'll never forget


----------



## Serp (Sep 3, 2008)

Of all the 20 year old forms, Lambo seemed the strongest (without a ring, flames or a box taken into account) and he was the only one that didn't wear a suit 

But I wanna see Chrome and I-pins 20 years old forms.


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 3, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Lambo needs to do something this arc =[



Thirded. We don't get enough serious business Lambo.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Aeon (Sep 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Reborn! 208 Spoiler_ 



From Yanniv at BleachAsylum :

ツナがＸバーナー放つ

その攻撃で実験場から３区画が消滅

入江｢しょ?消滅！？｣

煽り
完璧なる一撃凄まじく！！

Trans from Spacecat :


Tsuna fires off the X Burner
The attack causes the third division to be totally annihilated.
Irie: Totally... annihilated?
Aori (end writing): Amazing! A flawless hit!


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

Link stop spamming


----------



## Aeon (Sep 5, 2008)

No...


----------



## Sin (Sep 5, 2008)

Chapter should be good 

(Where are all you guys? D: )


----------



## Aeon (Sep 5, 2008)

I know, I'm surprised it's been quiet.


----------



## Death (Sep 5, 2008)

Lurking.  Waiting for something big to happen again.


----------



## McLovin (Sep 5, 2008)

Now that's how you wear an orange jumpsuit.



> Originally Posted by *Link83*
> Lack of Hibari this chapter made me sad. I don't get to come here and read the titillating conversations that go on about him. Yeah, I'm looking at you Sin.



It almost makes me wish he read Naruto (though I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy) just so we can get the same type of jokes at Sasuke's expense.

500th post


----------



## Serp (Sep 5, 2008)

Lurk


----------



## Aeon (Sep 5, 2008)

McLovin said:


> It almost makes me wish he read Naruto (though I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy) just so we can get the same type of jokes at Sasuke's expense.



Lol, that would be awesome. Sin, start reading Naruto and let's see what you can come up for Sasuke.


----------



## Sin (Sep 5, 2008)

I do read Naruto, it makes my soul hurt


----------



## Aeon (Sep 5, 2008)

Sin said:


> I do read Naruto, it makes my soul hurt



Lol...


----------



## Sin (Sep 5, 2008)

I was spoiled by quality shounen and seinen that make sense D:


----------



## Aeon (Sep 5, 2008)

One Piece puts it to shame every week.


----------



## Sin (Sep 5, 2008)

*doesn't read One Piece*

But you're probably right.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 5, 2008)

Sin said:


> *doesn't read One Piece*
> 
> But you're probably right.



Indeed I am. 

I wish Reborn! was out already.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 5, 2008)

One piece >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Naruto hard

and back on topic any spoilers??


----------



## Aeon (Sep 5, 2008)

Link83 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reborn! 208 Spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go...


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the spoilers guys.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Sep 5, 2008)

Serp said:


> Of all the 20 year old forms, Lambo seemed the strongest (without a ring, flames or a box taken into account) and he was the only one that didn't wear a suit
> 
> But I wanna see Chrome and I-pins 20 years old forms.



This is the funniest post ever. You really have no clue what you're talking about, do you?  **


----------



## Serp (Sep 5, 2008)

I know exactly what the fuck I am talking about, care to dissprove me


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Sep 5, 2008)

Serp said:


> I know exactly what the fuck I am talking about, care to dissprove me



No one's even seen Lambo's 20-year old form. To be honest, I don't think we've seen _any_ of the Vongola's 20-year old forms.







/spam


----------



## spaZ (Sep 5, 2008)

Phoenix Wright said:


> No one's even seen Lambo's 20-year old form. To be honest, I don't think we've seen _any_ of the Vongola's 20-year old forms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



............are you dumb?


----------



## Serp (Sep 5, 2008)

I can't tell if your trolling or serious 

But Ill play along.

During the battle with Levi in the Varia arc, 25 year old Lambo was summoned to fight, and his basic battle strength without the use of a flame, box or ring was on par with even Gamma of the future arc.

When the teenage Vongola get send into the future, a 24 year old Yamamoto, Gokudera, Haru and Kyoko had been, and even with all their flashy upgrades 25year old lambo seemed better although the same age. A 25 year old Ryohei and 26 year old Rokudo and 26 year old Hibari were also shown. I personally waited seeing the 23 year old Chrome 

/rant.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Sep 5, 2008)

spaZ said:


> ............are you dumb?



No, I'm just bored, and feel like being pedantic.



Serp said:


> I can't tell if your trolling or serious
> 
> But Ill play along.
> 
> ...



I can't see the number 20 anywhere on that list.


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 5, 2008)

I think he's just being technical for the sake of it, saying we've never seen someone when they were "20-years old" - and that's true, but anyone with a double-digit IQ could understand that we mean "what they look like in their 20s, as in +10 years for everyone but the babies who'd be +20 years instead".

Edit: ninja'd! D:


----------



## Serp (Sep 5, 2008)

Well I said 20 year old forms, rather than list every individual age, rather like how people would say teens, or late 20s or early thirty's. Just stop being overly prissy if you know what I mean, or kindly stop being a retard. 


> I think he's just being technical for the sake of it, saying we've never seen someone when they were "20-years old" - and that's true, but anyone with a double-digit IQ could understand that we mean "what they look like in their 20s, as in +10 years for everyone but the babies who'd be +20 years instead".



 See someone gets it.


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 5, 2008)

Wait, Chrome is 13?

I feel both excited and dirty in more ways than one.


----------



## Serp (Sep 5, 2008)

Yea Chrome is 13 , But I couldn't care less at this stage  Im such a Perv**


----------



## Aeon (Sep 5, 2008)

Lol, we should be discussing Hibari not trivial matters like ages.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Sep 5, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Lol, we should be discussing Hibari not trivial matters like ages.



Let's combine the both.

AOE 1 had an expansion pack that never made it onto the market because there was a unit in it that couldn't be beat. The same bug re-appeared 10 years later. The shelved games were reported to be called "Age of Empires: Rise of Hibari" and "The Hibari Dynasties".


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

Any news on the new chapter?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 6, 2008)

Gary said:


> Any news on the new chapter?



Link removed


----------



## aceinp (Sep 6, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Link removed



enjoy the scans


----------



## Willy D (Sep 6, 2008)

X-Burner is serious buisness


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Lol, we should be discussing Hibari not trivial matters like ages.


Exactly.

What's all this filler talk about power levels?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 6, 2008)

Willy D said:


> X-Burner is serious buisness



Just finished reading it and indeed it is.


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

Tsuna's contact lenses are pretty kewl.

I can't wait to see Hibari's


----------



## Aeon (Sep 6, 2008)

Hibari will instead wear glasses which will be 10x cooler.


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

He'll put his tonfas in an X and go "Supreme Tonfa Burner".

He won't destroy 3 sectors, he'll wipe out half the base


----------



## Aeon (Sep 6, 2008)

Sin said:


> He'll put his tonfas in an X and go "Supreme Tonfa Burner".
> 
> He won't destroy 3 sectors, he'll wipe out half the base



Lol, with Hibari you never know. We've seen the bottom part of his tonfas release that mace, chain combo. The "Supreme Tonfa Burner" is probably fired off from the top part.


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Sep 6, 2008)

chapter lacked Hibari.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 6, 2008)

All that build up delivered for the final attack which is good. Hopefully we can get a fucking move on with this base infiltration though.

Hibari needs to put his opponent down and Tsuna and Reborn need to start moving forward.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 6, 2008)

X Burner was fucking awesomeeeee


----------



## Serp (Sep 6, 2008)

EXSUUUUU BUNAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a feeling he didn't mean to do that...



Link83 said:


> Lol, we should be discussing Hibari not trivial matters like ages.



If only the police found it so trivial.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 6, 2008)

It was a pretty cool chapter.
The X Burner was awesome.


----------



## Gary (Sep 6, 2008)

Ty for the scans.


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> All that build up delivered for the final attack which is good. Hopefully we can get a fucking move on with this base infiltration though.
> 
> Hibari needs to put his opponent down and Tsuna and Reborn need to start moving forward.


Hibari is already at Irie's doorstep.

He'll finish things up in half a chapter


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 6, 2008)

The X-Burner definitely exceeded my expectations.
One panel reminded me of a mix of Vegeta's big bang and final flash attacks. heh


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 6, 2008)

It sure did. To be honest I didn't like the art in the beggining (I somehow found it confusing) but lately, the art is very good.


----------



## Serp (Sep 6, 2008)

Afro TB said:


> It sure did. To be honest I didn't like the art in the beggining (I somehow found it confusing) but lately, the art is very good.


Even at the very beginning of the future arc the arc wasn't so appealing to me but now its very good.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 6, 2008)

Now for Tsuna to fight Irie, someone worthwhile of his skills. Iris and Ginger(Doll) aren't much of a competition for him anymore.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 6, 2008)

Indeed epic fight coming up Tsuna vs Irie


----------



## Aeon (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah, I'll agree I enjoyed the chapter as well. The build-up to him firing the X-Burner was worth it.


----------



## TigerTwista (Sep 6, 2008)

honestly that was just insane...I knew the x-burner was going to be a force to be reckoned with but wow...that was a big blast...and the damage potential is insane...though hopefully he doesn't lose the contacts


----------



## Death (Sep 7, 2008)

Since he has the Vongola hyper intuition, he may not need the contacts after this.  He should have a feel for it now.  If not, another few times and he won't need them anymore anyways.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 7, 2008)

He should wear them nonetheless since they look cool.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 7, 2008)

Flames of wrath are still better


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> Hibari is already at Irie's doorstep.
> 
> He'll finish things up in half a chapter



That is how long it would take Future Hibari. Regular Hibari would need a full chapter because his hax hasn't fully matured yet.


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 7, 2008)

I think the art for this manga is very good, but sometimes, you can;'t tell whats going on, especially during the action scenes, very confusing, but nonetheless, I am glad reborn is good again, story wise


----------



## Willy D (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree at times you can't tell what's going on but most of the time you can.  Unlike other mangas (*cough* D.Gray Man *cough*).


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah KHR > DGM


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

DGM's art is hilarious. Sometimes, I'm pretty sure the mangaka just headbutts whatever she/he writes on and goes "Yeah, this looks like a fight scene!"


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> DGM's art is hilarious. Sometimes, I'm pretty sure the mangaka just headbutts whatever she/he writes on and goes "Yeah, this looks like a fight scene!"


I have the same feeling sometimes when I read it. Reborn was walking the same path but luckily the mangaka changed this.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 7, 2008)

Manga is so much easier to follow with the tanko scans. So much detail in it compared to the magazine ones.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 7, 2008)

cool X Burner. what is even cooler is that it can become even stronger if tsuna can find a weapon box that can power up his gloves, find a way to use the soft flame from the back of his hands while he shoots the hard flame like a kamehameha and pulls a xanxus and uses all the rings at the same time


----------



## Serp (Sep 7, 2008)

If XanXus walked in and he and Tsuna combine their flame attacks that would be awesome. As I think XanXus still has more raw power, as shown before a fraction of his power without visible flames, broke through the school, which was made from reinforced concrete, not to mention he didn't have a ring or a glove powering it up at that time. If he comes back with new X-guns I will be a happy man.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 7, 2008)

Lussuria comes in at one point and wtfpwns Irie.


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 7, 2008)

All manga is like that. Seinen is especially like that. It looks like an ink splotch at times, with everything bolded and actions being even more bolded, and giant Japanese characters splashed over it to denote SFXs or attack names/yelling/thoughts/whatever...

I can only tell what's going on half the time. Usually I don't know what happened until a page or two later.

But I like KHR's art. Amano likes to scribble for unimportant stuff (like someone's hand hanging around doing nothing), but I think she does a good job with faces. The art actually reminds me of Bleach, but cuter (let's say, Kubo with a vag).


----------



## Serp (Sep 7, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Lussuria comes in at one point and wtfpwns Irie.



Funny you should say that  If Ryohei switches out, then the Vongola would have both the sun pacifier and Vongola ring which would over power Iries Sun mare ring as well as some of the Vongola have more fighting experience.


----------



## masterriku (Sep 7, 2008)

I still wonder what type of ring  Lussuria gave Tsuna.
Also I still call bs if young Hibari solos weirdeyebrowman.


----------



## Serp (Sep 7, 2008)

Lussi prop has the same grade ring Ryohei had.  but lining up all the sun users the Vongola have Reborn, Ryohei and Lussuria, while the Millefiore have Ginger and Irie. Whuch side seems better. I wonder.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 8, 2008)

masterriku said:


> I still wonder what type of ring  Lussuria gave Tsuna.
> Also I still call bs if young Hibari solos weirdeyebrowman.



You know what, I had forgotten about that ring. I wonder if it will come into play again down the road.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 8, 2008)

I could imagine Tsuna putting it on with his vongola right and getting another stronger flame or upgraded xgloves again.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm wondering what type of flame attribute it is.


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

I must be missing something, I have no idea what you guys are talking about D:


----------



## Aeon (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> I must be missing something, I have no idea what you guys are talking about D:



After the whole Vongola Ring conflict as *Lancia* and Basil were leaving after being called back to headquarters, *Lancia* gave Tsuna a ring that belonged to his old Mafia boss. We also know it does have some sort of power since when Tsuna and Gokudera were trying to reach the base with Lal, the Strau Mosca detected the ring.


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Link83 said:


> After the whole Vongola Ring conflict as Lussuria and Basil were leaving after being called back to headquarters, Lussuria gave Tsuna a ring that belonged to his old Mafia boss. We also know it does have some sort of power since when Tsuna and Gokudera were trying to reach the base with Lal, the Strau Mosca detected the ring.


I see.

Thanks <3


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the ring wasn't Lussuria's...

Wasn't Lussuria the Varia member??

EDIT: Now I remember, it's Lancia's


----------



## Aeon (Sep 8, 2008)

Ahh damn it, messed up on the names. I was indeed referring to Lancia.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Sep 8, 2008)

im still a n00b to reborn........i just finished all the chapters yesterday.......but i like reborn! very much.......but i dont see how they can conquer the millefiore base.....i dont think tsuna can defeat every opponent......and hibari definitely can't beat genkishi imo


----------



## Serp (Sep 8, 2008)

That only leaves one thing. THE VARIA +10 years experience.  FUCK YEA! XANXUS.


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

c3zz4rr said:


> im still a n00b to reborn........i just finished all the chapters yesterday.......but i like reborn! very much.......but i dont see how they can conquer the millefiore base.....i dont think tsuna can defeat every opponent......and hibari definitely can't beat genkishi imo


Doubting Hibari-sama?


----------



## Serp (Sep 8, 2008)

Doubting Hibari will get you a Lynching round this parts


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Doubting Hibari-sama?





Serp said:


> Doubting Hibari will get you a Lynching round this parts


Shoot me in the head but I don't like Hibari =/


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Serp said:


> Doubting Hibari will get you a Lynching round this parts


Hibari hates haters  

@TB: We say that stuff half-mockingly. It's an inside-joke type deal.


----------



## Serp (Sep 8, 2008)

Its an inside joke/meme of this thread.

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## Gary (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm really thinking of make a tsuna set.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> @TB: We say that stuff half-mockingly. It's an inside-joke type deal.


Oh... ok.**


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 8, 2008)

Hibari sama is untouchable 

cool sig btw TB


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Read em!!
> 
> i haven't seen the new CG ep yet =[


Don't D: It's fail.

Read/Watch Soul Eater. It's sex on wheels.


----------



## Serp (Sep 8, 2008)

Gary said:


> I'm really thinking of make a tsuna set.



Do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!


----------



## Gary (Sep 8, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Hibari sama is untouchable
> 
> cool sig btw TB



No he isn't like a better character.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 8, 2008)

One Piece was pretty slow at the beginning.  And I was one of those people who never took it seriously simply because of the art style.

But trust me, once you get to the part where they cross the grand line. Its turns into all kinds of epic. One of the best series I've ever had the pleasure of reading


----------



## spaZ (Sep 8, 2008)

No once it hits the arlong arc it picks up.


----------



## Auraka (Sep 9, 2008)

I need to catch up on Reborn


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 9, 2008)

Xanxus's flames of wrath still >>> X-burner


----------



## Aeon (Sep 9, 2008)

Bring on Hibari...


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Plot-Colored Tonfa Burner > All.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 9, 2008)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Xanxus's flames of wrath still >>> X-burner



I LOL'D hard. A pure flame vs a soft flame... Its already been proved that Tsuna's hard flames are a lot stronger than Xanxus's flames of wrath. If Tsuna can absorb Xanxus's flame with Zero Point Breakthrough Revised and the King Mosca that spanner had couldn't even absorb Tsuna's X-Burner hard flames than theres the proof that his flames are a lot stronger than Xanxus's.


----------



## Serp (Sep 9, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I LOL'D hard. A pure flame vs a soft flame... Its already been proved that Tsuna's hard flames are a lot stronger than Xanxus's flames of wrath. If Tsuna can absorb Xanxus's flame with Zero Point Breakthrough Revised and the King Mosca that spanner had couldn't even absorb Tsuna's X-Burner hard flames than theres the proof that his flames are a lot stronger than Xanxus's.



What that can't be used as an argument, firstly Tsunas gloves might be able to absorb a different amount of flames than the moscas, they sure can expel more flames than the Moscas. And Tsuna still didn't absorb all of XanXus's flames, he was still getting fucked. Xanxus's raw flames, without a ring, a glove or Hyper dying will mode to enhance it managed t blow a whole through a highschool with minimal effort and arguably minimal energy. While Tsuna with 3 power ups performed a similar feat.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 9, 2008)

So yeah...I just finished reading chapter 153. 

I was about to move on to the next chapter when I noticed the artwork for the credit page. As I was looking at it, I noticed the message by the translators. 

About 15-20 chapters into the future arc, I hadn't yet made the connection that Irie Shoichi was the kid from chapter 13. 

When I first saw the photograph that older Gokudera gave Tsuna, I thought he looked oddly familiar but I couldn't understand why. And now I know...


----------



## Serp (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Spaz, Ill DL later. ^^


----------



## Serp (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes but, I am saying that Tsuna and Mosca have different limits and which is higher is not all that clear, His surprise shows no indication of its limits. Tsuna could not hope to absorb all of XanXus flames, hence he still took major damage from his attacks. 
Tsunas Soft flame cannot do this:
Attack Rolls

2 floors through a high school. And thats Bare handed without a visible flame. If it were focused or used with his weapon I have no doubt it could match the feat Tsuna did last chapter.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

u did the scans spaz ?


----------



## spaZ (Sep 9, 2008)

Xanxus would of won if his flame was as strong as Tsunas hard flame. Heck he couldn't even get out of the the Zero Point Break Through First Edition. But Spanners Moscas could and they just used a normal dying will flame. 

His soft flames are stronger than Tsunas soft flames. But with the hard flames if we see his or w.e it all depends on the purity.



Hibari Kyoya said:


> u did the scans spaz ?


Yup.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Xanxus would of won if his flame was as strong as Tsunas hard flame. Heck he couldn't even get out of the the Zero Point Break Through First Edition. But Spanners Moscas could and they just used a normal dying will flame.
> 
> His soft flames are stronger than Tsunas soft flames. But with the hard flames if we see his or w.e it all depends on the purity.
> 
> ...



awesome i'll check them out, i never knew u understood japanese.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

spaZ has all sorts of talents he doesn't brag about


----------



## spaZ (Sep 9, 2008)

LOL I don't understand Japanese. I just used Kirimis translations and made the scans into HQ.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

spaZ said:


> LOL I don't understand Japanese. I just used Kirimis translations and made the scans into HQ.


I was speaking about you being a part of Mahou-X, but Hibari made it seem like I meant your japanese skills D:


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2008)

spaZ said:


> LOL I don't understand Japanese. I just used Kirimis translations and made the scans into HQ.



ah right



Sin said:


> I was speaking about you being a part of Mahou-X, but Hibari made it seem like I meant your japanese skills D:



dont blame me i posted 1st


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> ah right
> 
> 
> 
> dont blame me i posted 1st


By a couple of seconds


----------



## Aeon (Sep 9, 2008)

So, can anyone predict what's in store for us this week?


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

It might switch to Hibari.

Or else, just talk about the power of X-Burner maybe closure of Iris.


----------



## Mango Flavour (Sep 10, 2008)

holy jesus that's some awesome quality volume 20.  is this your first release or have I been missing out?

I love tankoban scans but only have up to where Kefi left off I think.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 10, 2008)

Probs after the ginger and iris beatdown we mite get a glimpse into their pasts


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

Needs more rokudo mukuro


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Needs more rokudo mukuro


I agree  

right now the only fights i'm interested is Hibari's. I was disappointed we only got Tsuna last chapter.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

Same here the Tsuna hype fight I couldnt care less about. 

rokudo mukuro


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 10, 2008)

I just want Yamma to get up 

Goku has shined Yamma has yet to =[


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Same here the Tsuna hype fight I couldnt care less about.
> 
> rokudo mukuro


i didn't even read the chapter just the spoilers  tsuna's fight is boring to me, i rather see others. 



Hibari Kyoya said:


> I just want Yamma to get up
> 
> Goku has shined Yamma has yet to =[


yama's got outed by an iron wall  seems so small compared to what goku put up with  but i think yama will somehow join in with hibari


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

Me and you both ~L~ 

Yama will get up, and he will look awesome later


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 10, 2008)

He will return 

Tachi whos that in ur siggy sig sig


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 10, 2008)

~L~ said:


> i didn't even read the chapter just the spoilers  tsuna's fight is boring to me, i rather see others.
> 
> 
> yama's got outed by an iron wall  seems so small compared to what goku put up with  but i think yama will somehow join in with hibari



Tsuna's fight are boring to you but you want to see Hibari's fight?  A man who can survive the most impossible outcomes just because he doesn't like them lol.  You're a A-rank illusionist? Means shit, since I hate them and if I hate them, it just won't work.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 10, 2008)

We need Lambo action is what we need.He wasn't snuck into the base for no reason.


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 10, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Me and you both ~L~
> 
> Yama will get up, and he will look awesome later


he must, cause i am not happy at how the fight between him and genkishi ended  i wouldn't expect that much if not for the fact that goku at least held his own pretty well. i know genkishi prob >>> gama or something but the effect just looks bad on yama's side....one iron wall 



Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Tsuna's fight are boring to you but you want to see Hibari's fight?  A man who can survive the most impossible outcomes just because he doesn't like them lol.


well it's personal choice , and sides at least Hibari delivers some verbal ownage


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree with you, we really need to see Adult Lambo in action.  We haven't seen him go all out yet.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 10, 2008)

heck yes there is a 10 year bazooka somewhere in that base.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 10, 2008)

He'll 1 shot Irie if hes in his 25 year old form


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> He will return
> 
> Tachi whos that in ur siggy sig sig


Its Kunio kun from the Nekketsu series :3

You should see my set on Hitman Reborn Forums, also the avatar is also from Nekketsu XD



~L~ said:


> he must, cause i am not happy at how the fight between him and genkishi ended  i wouldn't expect that much if not for the fact that goku at least held his own pretty well. i know genkishi prob >>> gama or something but the effect just looks bad on yama's side....one iron wall


Yama really cant go down that way


----------



## Serp (Sep 10, 2008)

25 year old Lambo w/Vongola ring and a Box


----------



## spaZ (Sep 10, 2008)

Mango Flavour said:


> holy jesus that's some awesome quality volume 20.  is this your first release or have I been missing out?
> 
> I love tankoban scans but only have up to where Kefi left off I think.



I work on other projects for other groups, like soul eater and to love ru for mahou-x. I just didn't see it being needed to put there name on the release page since no one from there did anything except me.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 10, 2008)

Serp said:


> 25 year old Lambo w/Vongola ring and a Box



That seems like over kill and also a sign of awesomeness swells in my head lol.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 10, 2008)

Alright guys, I am finally caught up...

I am tempted to write a whole list of things I like and don't like but overall, I really liked/loved this series. 

And in the latest chapter, Hyper Dying Will Mode Tsuna + Completed X-Burner is like a mech by himself. The whole thing with the contact lenses made me laugh. It was like a scene out of the Zone of Enders series. 

He's pimp though. 

But one of the things of the future arc is the whole battle system with the ring + boxes is just way too nonsensical (right word?). Meh. There are definitely some great battles though. 

Maybe I should ask one of you guys some specific questions about the arc...but later...I read like 40 chapters in the past 5 hours. I need a break from KHR.

Anyways, I am off to read the new claymore chapter.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 10, 2008)

Anyone else think that maybe for the next arc it might be about the baby's? We know nothing about them and it almost feels like we might get to an arc with them.


----------



## Serp (Sep 10, 2008)

Alcorebano arc YES!


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

I wonder where we'll go from here. The future arc has severely saturated power levels D:


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

Sin said:


> I wonder where we'll go from here. The future arc has severely saturated power levels D:


When they go back in time will their power drop due to no boxes? Or will it DBZ from here? 

Vote now.


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't know if I like the idea of going from blowing up three sectors of a military base to flying around and freezing things again D:


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't know if we will have DBZ power levels =[ cos like Tsuna Goku and Yamma have learnt some haxxed shit now 

I'd like a baby arc for sure since we haven't even see reborn fight yet


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

This could all go terribly wrong after this arc 



> I'd like a baby arc for sure since we haven't even see reborn fight yet



I must know their secret


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 10, 2008)

Indeed i want more background info on them and also we need to find out who Ipins master is


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

I want _to be_ teenage Ipin's master


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 10, 2008)

orly 

Ipins master looks like Hibari tbh maybe they are related


----------



## Serp (Sep 10, 2008)

I wonder how Reborn uses his sun flames


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

This anti baby virus has me interested as well.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 10, 2008)

That radiation crap? I bet thats just fodder so we can't see Reborn fight  saving his awesomness for next arc


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

I actually wish there is a real timeskip coming soon, baby Lambo pisses me off


----------



## spaZ (Sep 10, 2008)

How do we even know if Reborns flame is the sun flame? With him you would think he would have the sky attribute.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 10, 2008)

Maybe Colonello has Sun because of training with Ryohei.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

Colonello


----------



## Death (Sep 10, 2008)

spaZ said:


> How do we even know if Reborns flame is the sun flame? With him you would think he would have the sky attribute.



So far, the only thing we can go on for Reborn having the sun flame, is him having the yellow pacifier.  Since there are seven attributes, seven flames, and seven colors, it's logical to assume that each pacifier has the attribute of the color flame that they wear.

That's all i can think of for now.  Until it's proven otherwise, it's what i'm going to believe for now.


----------



## Serp (Sep 10, 2008)

It said Lal had a rain attribute flame when she was meant for the blue pacifier, but due to it becoming corrupt she got cloud and mist attributed instead. And Uni who holds the orange pacifer, was the leader of her family and now her and Byakuran are "equals" he holds the sky mare ring while she would have the sky Pacifier. Plus its logical.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 10, 2008)

Lal had the mist and rain flame though. Maybe he might have them all. But you would think the strongest hitman would have the strongest flame.


----------



## Serp (Sep 10, 2008)

No Lal has cloud and mist, changed from rain. 
Link removed

The strongest hitman having the strongest flame is kinda silly, as Reborn works for the family and usually the bosses have the Sky flame as Sky is the leader, and Uni's mother was the only one of the 7 babies that was a leader of her family.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 10, 2008)

I just read it on wiki about Lal, it was really confusing before. Though if theres 2 blue pacifiers doesn't that mean that one of the attributes isn't going to be there? 

But its reborn it would be cool for him to have the sky, but now that I look back he probably does have the sun.


----------



## Serp (Sep 10, 2008)

What happened was Lal was one of the original 7 and destined to get the rain pacifier. But Colonello came and fucked everything up so the rain power of Lal pacifer went to Colonello and Lals took on the attribute of Mist and Cloud as it was corrupted. But Lal somehow can still tap into the original power of her pacifier and it will glow blue, but it is unknown if she has a rain flame or if it merely glows blue for symbolic reasons


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 10, 2008)

Talking about the attributes of the different types isn't really helpful...

Gokudera's CAI system proved that in the battle against Gamma. I saw no difference between the different attributes of the 7 types. 

Maybe I'm missing it but it could also be that I was expecting the 7 types to be similar to the 5/6/whatever elemental attacks (water, wind, fire, lightning, ground).

EDIT: It is said by the magician's doll that the arcobaleno were a group of chosen 7. 

But if Colonell could have forcefully taken Lal's place, obviously the other 6 may not have wanted but decided to go through it. Like Lal, I think they could have decided to return to their former selves.


----------



## Serp (Sep 10, 2008)

By attribute I more likely mean affinity. And I don't know exactly what you mean you learn't from Gokuderas CAI.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm saying I don't understand the point of having different things like Cloud vs. Rain vs. Storm if the attacks are similar. 

But I acknowledge that the attributes are different. 

For instance, the cloud is a loner.

The mist is deceptive.


----------



## Serp (Sep 10, 2008)

Each flame acts differently, like Storm errodes, Rain weakens, Thunder solidifies, Cloud grows, Sun accelerates and Mist transforms/disguises (I know thats not the canon listings but its easier to understand). So each flame can be used in a different way, they all have the properties of fire, but with their own properties as well. 

 Using System CAI and mixing Thunder flames with with Mist flames can create real illusions.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 10, 2008)

Thunder is like sharp needles or something, the storm is destructive, rain can I dunno didn't really understand it, sun is active so it can heal wounds and stuff like that.


----------



## Serp (Sep 10, 2008)

Serp said:


> Each flame acts differently, like Storm errodes, Rain weakens, Thunder solidifies, Cloud grows, Sun accelerates and Mist transforms/disguises (I know thats not the canon listings but its easier to understand). So each flame can be used in a different way, they all have the properties of fire, but with their own properties as well.



Yea they list them on wiki, but these definitions I think are worded better.


----------



## Gary (Sep 10, 2008)

Any spoilers guy.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 10, 2008)

None right now.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 11, 2008)

I bring u spoilerz 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

I called it


----------



## Serp (Sep 11, 2008)

Fuck yea


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2008)

Let the Hibari hax continue.


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

TONFA BURNER.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2008)

I so want to see how he uses the Vongola Cloud Ring to beat the shit out of this guy.


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

you gotta love hibari  

he brings the sexyback one tonfa hit at a time 

i'm sure hibird will play a vital role in this battle


----------



## Serp (Sep 11, 2008)

Tonfa burner is defo coming


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

I translated the last panel:

"I hate not being able to do the X-Burner, so I learned it "


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

Sin said:


> I translated the last panel:
> 
> "I hate not being able to do the X-Burner, so I learned it "



what?  that doesn't make sense.

wait are you just making that up


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 11, 2008)

Wheres Gamma then


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

~L~ said:


> what?  that doesn't make sense.
> 
> wait are you just making that up


D:

L-chan needs to learn this thread's memes


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

if you look at the number of posts i have in this thread, it is obvious i am a noob here  

be gentle


----------



## El Torero (Sep 11, 2008)

MORE SPOILERZ


*Spoiler*: __ 






- Irie is trying to contact Iris and Ginger, but there's no response. Don't know about Iris's condition, but the Ginger doll is destroyed/broken. Tsuna grabs the wrist communicator from Ginger and talks to Irie.
- Tsuna tells Irie that he knows Irie was the one who sent them to the future. He demands Irie to tell him where the research lab and the round machine is.
- The communicator breaks before Irie has a chance to respond.

- Irie is shocked by Tsuna's words about 2 things. One, the Vongola are coming for the round machine in his lab. Two, the Vongola is accusing HIM of the time travel (i.e., Irie is not the one responsible for sending them to the future). Irie also realises that Hibari was headed for the lab too. Irie orders the Cervello girls to keep tabs on Tsuna.

That's as far as the summary and script goes for now. Based on the pictures, the scene at Hibari vs Genkishi looks something like this.

- Kusakabe brings the rescue calvary along. In the first pic, Gokudera is saying something in response to Kusakabe (can't see what). Then Kusakabe sees Hibari and recognises him as being from the past.
- DINO gave Hibari explanation about the rings.
- In the second pic, Hibari gives him the evil eye for gathering a crowd with him (LOL). Then, Hibari fires Kusakabe from the discipline committee.
- In the last 2 pics, Hibari goes badass with his Vongola Ring.

end of chapter


----------



## Aeon (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks like I missed a lot of discussion yesterday...



Sakata Gintoki said:


> MORE SPOILERZ
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks for the spoilers. Hibari is going to go wild now.


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



oh.my.gawd. Dino? pek

lol Hibari gotta love him, fires Kusakabe from the discipline committee LOL.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 haha classic hibari


----------



## Aeon (Sep 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, we can safely say that there won't be any more broken rings for Hibari. 

Genkishi should take this opportunity to run.


----------



## sworder (Sep 12, 2008)

Hibari is fukkin win


----------



## masterriku (Sep 12, 2008)

since I haven't read the chapter but going from the spoilers 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay time to call bs for Haxbari edit despite that I still love him curse you hibari curse you


----------



## Aeon (Sep 12, 2008)

Isn't that why we love him?


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

Hibari in your manga breaking your logic


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm planning to watch the anime of this series before reading the manga. Can anyone point out the filler arcs if this series has one?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 13, 2008)

Theres not really a bunch of filler arcs just check wiki and it will tell you which episodes are fillers


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 13, 2008)

Kind of a surprise how Hibari ends up learning to create the flames, but at least it's better than him magically learning to create them on his own without being told.


----------



## BVB (Sep 13, 2008)

haxbari for the win! 

i <3 hibaripek


----------



## sworder (Sep 13, 2008)

Hibari said:
			
		

> Grouping? You are fired from the committee.





Hibari is win


----------



## Aeon (Sep 13, 2008)

Like I said earlier, Genkishi should just run at this point.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 13, 2008)

Who's the guy with the afro again? I forgot.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 13, 2008)

LOL I laughed so hard when Hibari was like: "Grouping? You are fired from the Discipline Committee " 

Damn Hibari, whether it's past or future he will be hax till the very end


----------



## Aeon (Sep 13, 2008)

I can live with little mistakes every now and then.


----------



## aceinp (Sep 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> I'll wait for MangaShare to offer some alternatives
> 
> Though INP is usually good. It must just have been a screwup.



its people like this that make me happy that i own inp


The chapter was fixed this morning. We sent the fixed page to one manga, but they took a long time to fix it.... Its fixed now tho.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 13, 2008)

Hibari is the 2nd most win dude in the manga

right behind Xanxus


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 13, 2008)

Hibari >>>> Xanxus


----------



## spaZ (Sep 13, 2008)

LOL inp is a pretty crappy group.


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

spaZ said:


> LOL inp is a pretty crappy group.


What makes you say that spaZ?


----------



## kaz (Sep 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> What makes you say that spaZ?



Probably because their releases aren't HQ.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 13, 2008)

Sin is making more enemies now?


----------



## sworder (Sep 13, 2008)

Hibari is Xanxus's god


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 13, 2008)

Epic Hibari sama Genkishi be scared power of the Vongola ring now


----------



## Aeon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hibari just went Flame On!


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Sin is making more enemies now?


I don't know 

I may be, or he may be thanking me


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't even like Xanxus and I know he can curbstomp Hibari.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 13, 2008)

^Isn't that a bit harsh? Groups do tend to get better over time...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 13, 2008)

Hibari.

Holy shit.


----------



## Gary (Sep 13, 2008)

any links to the new chapter?


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2008)

Gary said:


> any links to the new chapter?


My Sin and Vice


----------



## Gary (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow...Tsuna looked pimp...

and Hibari is easily the best/genius fighter.

I wonder how he knew about the rings and how the future Hibari avoided getting sent backwards until he thought it was appropriate...


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 15, 2008)

Hibari aside, I thought Tsuna grew a pair this chapter.


----------



## Serp (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes Tsuna, was badass this chapter, he is rising in my favorite char ranks. ^^


----------



## spaZ (Sep 15, 2008)

Gary said:


> That was a Lq/MQ I saw the raw and it's a hard chapter to clean.



Even when they have MQ/HQ raws they still put out LQ stuff. LOL


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah Tsuna impressed me 

Didn't Hibari learn from Dino about the rings / flames?


----------



## spaZ (Sep 15, 2008)

Dinos pretty much the only back there around Hibari that knew about them.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 15, 2008)

Hibari's probably been practicing lighting a flame on his ring all this time.


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 16, 2008)

Please if Yamamoto took about 0.3 seconds to light it then Hibari could do it in his sleep without any prior practice.

Also I think the best way to think of the flames is in terms of opposites. Excluding Sky, we have:

Rain opposes Sun
Storm opposes Cloud
Mist opposes Thunder

which is actually thematically appropriate too in regards to the weather condition analogy. Eg. It can't be sunny when it's raining, storm's wind blows the clouds away, and thunder is hardly seen in misty conditions. Their attributes are pretty easy to understand this way too. Rain stops activity, Sun speeds up activity of any kind. Storm destroys stuff, Cloud creates stuff. Thunder makes things more solid, Mist makes illusions. 

The real difference between Sun and Cloud is that Sun speeds up everything, but it needs to have a base to work on from, Cloud can just make something out of nothing.


----------



## Serp (Sep 16, 2008)

No cloud increases biological material, mist creates stuff but due to being flames lack density hence an illusion. While Thunder creates density but still looks like flames.

Think of it like this, a cloud may start small but can in time grow. While in the mist what you see may be incorrect but no matter how real it looks it still lacks physical presence.


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 16, 2008)

What I meant was, that from say a small thing (like hedgehog) you can create a really big thing (like spiked sphere) through growth which is really creating something out of nothing. An increase in mass, basically, while Storm is a decrease. I wouldn't say that mist lacks density considering your five sense apparently can sense illusions anyway (like the fire pillar)


----------



## Serp (Sep 16, 2008)

As the characteristics of mist are construction, it constructs its flames into different shapes making things not as they are, yet still being flames and thus not as dense as the real thing. Your mind reacts you body to what it sees, so if you saw a pillar of fire your mind would treat it as fire, unless you know and fully believe it to be an illusion as the power of an illusion is once you doubt it is an illusion is when the illusion captures you. Kinda like in the matrix, what happens to you in the matrix is mirrored on your flesh body.

And Mukuro and Vipers illusions are powered by other means, the flame based illusions such as Genkishis just change what things look like, but not what they feel like (as shown by Yamamato and his sword) and hence not changing any physical properties such as density.


----------



## Gary (Sep 16, 2008)

Malumultimus said:


> Hibari aside, I thought Tsuna grew a pair this chapter.



for some reason I lold


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 16, 2008)

Wheres gin with the spoilers


----------



## sworder (Sep 16, 2008)

All I gotta say is that Hibari is gonna godstomp someone


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

spaZ in your threads shooting down your LQ 

Nice set btw 

Also, yes, Hibari's Plot Colored Flame > All.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 17, 2008)

Reborn! 210 Spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Spanner is in (with Tsuna):
> 
> 炎すごすぎてハリネズミ(だっけ？)暴走
> 
> ...





> There seems to be something about a hedgehog and propagation, so I guess Hibari is in it too.
> Tsuna... feels something, and turns towards where Hibari is fighting ?
> Third part I have no clue, something with Spanner.
> Last part is about Chrome and Lambo. Dying ? Can't really understand this part...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 17, 2008)

Spoiler n tinggg


*Spoiler*: __ 



trans by Ann-chan at bleach asylum :

Because of the amazing flame Hibari's hedgehog goes wild.
The round needle thing grows enormously while Irie looks at the damage done to the blocks impatiently/nervously: "This is bad, the block close to that one is....." It seems to be the research lab.

Tsuna knows Hibari and co are fighting and is going to head over there in next week's chapter. Spanner has become their friend/partner.

After Chrome has told Hibari there's an attack coming she collapses.
Seeing the collapsed Chrome, Lambo says "Are you dead? Hey, are you dead?"


----------



## Aeon (Sep 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So all the good guys are coming together. Hibari's flame must be overwhelming.


----------



## Novalis (Sep 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Are you dead? Hey, are you dead?



Lol. 

Amano should really keep speedin' up. Hibari's encounter is kinda tedious D8


----------



## abc1233 (Sep 17, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Kirimi has been working on this manga way before any of you noobs have. She probably got a little pissed off because someone else was translating it...
> 
> Theres like 3 translators out there for Naruto and Bleach and it has a way bigger fanbase than reborn does.
> 
> ...


LET THE FLAME WAR CONTINUE!!!

meh, reborn is a popular manga and if she still continued to translate then another group would surely use her translations anyway, even if we use ours. 

well, we did proof it, its just that we now have a better proofer 

meh, as i said, i havent heard anyone other than you complain about the cleaning quality, and since you're just a bitter asshole, i dont really think highly of your opinion tbh XD and the typesetting was satisfactory imo other than page 16, which as i said was done by a newbie typesettter that wont typeset for us ever again. 

yeah mate, i'll admit it, we are gonna use the cam raw. we are gonna wipe out mahou-x with our unbelievably awesome speed and the awesome HQ scan that you can only get from a cam raw


----------



## Sin (Sep 17, 2008)

For the record, I wouldn't necessary call your argument a "flame war" =P

It's a good old fashion bicker fest at best


----------



## Kijimunaa (Sep 17, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Kirimi has been working on this manga way before any of you noobs have. She probably got a little pissed off because someone else was translating it...
> 
> Theres like 3 translators out there for Naruto and Bleach and it has a way bigger fanbase than reborn does.
> 
> ...



errrr....you really need to stfu, i dont think we ever asked you to critic our releases...it seems like your the only one with a problem with our releases.  

Why exactly would Kirimi quit? you need to think more before you say something....you definitely are a spaz. anyway, we'll still continue to kick your groups ass. .


----------



## abc1233 (Sep 17, 2008)

Sin said:


> For the record, I wouldn't necessary call your argument a "flame war" =P
> 
> It's a good old fashion bicker fest at best



but flame war sounds so much cooler XD 

heh, guess my team mates are here to back me up XD 

btw, about the chapter. hibari was really badass. he will probably win considering genkisihi has been worn down after fighting yamamoto and TYL hibari.


----------



## Serp (Sep 17, 2008)

News guys 

Or dupes


----------



## Sin (Sep 17, 2008)

Someone must have linked this thread on INP's website


----------



## aceinp (Sep 17, 2008)

Sin said:


> Someone must have linked this thread on INP's website



lol


 we can smell people flaming us so we attack them....


anyways hibari needs to do something already!!


----------



## Sin (Sep 17, 2008)

aceinp said:


> lol
> 
> 
> we can smell people flaming us so we attack them....
> ...


Just be careful, even if you are defending yourselves, stepping too far will probably get you guys banned.


----------



## Serp (Sep 17, 2008)

This is some tasty flames, So INP whats your flame attribute, doesn't matter as spaz sky flames (flames of wrath) are better


----------



## Aeon (Sep 17, 2008)

Sin said:


> Someone must have linked this thread on INP's website



Methinks Sin might have had something to do with it.


----------



## Sin (Sep 17, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Methinks Sin might have had something to do with it.


No way.

I don't get involved in such squabbles


----------



## Aeon (Sep 17, 2008)

You just spur them on.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 17, 2008)

^ i bet u change sets more than u change ur underwear


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2008)

Did someone say flame?


----------



## Thorn (Sep 17, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Kirimi has been working on this manga way before any of you noobs have. She probably got a little pissed off because someone else was translating it...
> 
> Theres like 3 translators out there for Naruto and Bleach and it has a way bigger fanbase than reborn does.
> 
> ...



Seriously, INP releases first and the quality is fairly good.  I don't understand why you're getting so butthurt over this.  Love and peace, eh?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 17, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> ^ i bet u change sets more than u change ur underwear



The sig is set to rotate different gifs. I change them about once a week. I'm pretty sure I change my underwear every day.


----------



## delirium (Sep 17, 2008)

*sapZ and anyone from INP:*

Take your bickering _out_ of this thread. Get each other's AIM/MSN or PM each other. Anywhere but in this thread. It's tiresome and not the place.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol time for the Hibari hax to continue.  Glad to see that they are getting closer to the lab.

Ugh, that idiot Lambo being annoying as usual.


----------



## Serp (Sep 18, 2008)

I like Lambo being annoying, I like his character for unknown reasons.


----------



## Gary (Sep 18, 2008)

I still can't believe how much a idiot lambo is.....


----------



## Serp (Sep 18, 2008)

He is 5 years old and raised as an assassin, allow him.


----------



## Gary (Sep 18, 2008)

He was raised as a asssain, he should be able to stop him self from acting like an idiot.


----------



## Serp (Sep 18, 2008)

True but that also means his social skills are not that good, and he is a kid. :/


----------



## Gary (Sep 18, 2008)

Well it seems the future lambo is good with girls so maybe he suddenly starts become popular.....XD


----------



## Sin (Sep 18, 2008)

Link83 said:


> The sig is set to rotate different gifs. I change them about once a week. I'm pretty sure I change my underwear every day.


I've only seen two lately


----------



## Roushi (Sep 18, 2008)

So it seems like the past Hibari is stronger than the future??


----------



## spaZ (Sep 18, 2008)

Because of the Vongola ring.


----------



## Serp (Sep 18, 2008)

Past Hibari just more likely has more raw power due to purity of the ring bringing out his purest flame.


----------



## aceinp (Sep 18, 2008)

lol....


lambo is great when hes in his 20s tho


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 18, 2008)

^^^ Yeah, he is. 

I want to see Hibari another 10 years into the future WITH a ring. He would curbstomp everyone.


----------



## Serp (Sep 18, 2008)

36years old Hibari with a Vongola is a planet buster.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, I was thinking that myself...but I was self-conscious that it might have been too much of an exaggeration. 

Silly me...


----------



## Sin (Sep 18, 2008)

Serp said:


> 36years old Hibari with a Vongola is a planet buster.


You underestimate him.


----------



## Thorn (Sep 18, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Because of the Vongola ring.



Way to neg rep me, butt hurt ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  



Sin said:


> You underestimate him.



Universe buster?


----------



## Serp (Sep 18, 2008)

Gokus Genki Dama vs 36 years old Hibaris Tonfo burner. 

Oh BTW Titanium Tonfos calling it.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 18, 2008)

I need to see more Chrome.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 18, 2008)

Sin said:


> I've only seen two lately



Decided to go with only Luffy from the new episode since he's in for a ride. 

Anyway, I can't wait to see what the hedgehog looks like.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 19, 2008)

Smoke said:


> I need to see more Chrome.



YEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! 

I love her. pek


----------



## El Torero (Sep 19, 2008)

Poor hedgebog, piercing Hibari´s hand. It will be bitten do death


----------



## Brooke (Sep 19, 2008)

Everyone needs to leave Lambo alone,you are just hating on him because he isn't Hax.

Plus he is a 5 year old kid can you tell me you weren't annoying when you were 5 years old.I beat if you ask your parents or any older Brothers or Sisters you may or may not have they will say you were.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 19, 2008)

Lambo is totally haxs.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 19, 2008)

^^^ yeah...In his 20 year for.


----------



## sworder (Sep 19, 2008)

Lambo should be given out for adoption


----------



## Aeon (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, finally read the chapter. Hibari looked innocent trying to pet his hedgehog.


----------



## Severnaruto (Sep 20, 2008)

Yum, Chrome on the cover.

I wish she had done more in the typical Hibari-kicks-ass chapter that I've gotten used to, but still, it's Chrome.


----------



## Empress (Sep 20, 2008)

omg chrome on the cover pek


----------



## BVB (Sep 20, 2008)

haha the hedgehog was frightened to death after piercing haxbari


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 20, 2008)

Hahaha Hibari's box weapon going wild was hilarious.


----------



## Gary (Sep 20, 2008)

Any one have a link to the chapter?

I'm to lazy to find it.............


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 20, 2008)

Gary stop being lazy. 

Here you spammer.
Flying Shigans


----------



## Gary (Sep 20, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Gary stop being lazy.
> 
> Here you* spammer.*
> Flying Shigans


, any way thanks for the link.
and also the chapter cover and the bad quialty of the chapter T_T


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 20, 2008)

Chrome looked cute on the cover. pek

But it looks like she won't be able to do much from here on out. 

Eh, I wasn't that concerned about the quality.


----------



## Gary (Sep 20, 2008)

lol what chrome you a fan boy?

I think I'm to used to waiting for binktopia realase so I always see they quiatly


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 20, 2008)

Fan=/=fanboy

I like Chrome but I don't like her connection with Mukurou at all. Go figure.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 20, 2008)

Chrome cover is love 

The drunk hedgehog is love 

Hibari is love


----------



## Gary (Sep 20, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Fan=/=fanboy


thanks for stating some thing every one should know.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm really wondering if Lambo will play a role in this arc at all. As it stands, he is the only Guardian that hasn't had a fight yet but without his 10-year Bazooka I don't know if he will do much. 



Gary said:


> thanks for stating some thing every one should know.



Pfft even if they did know, that doesn't mean they would accept it.


----------



## Gary (Sep 20, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> I'm really wondering if Lambo will play a role in this arc at all. As it stands, he is the only Guardian that hasn't had a fight yet but without his 10-year Bazooka I don't know if he will do much.
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft even if they did know, that doesn't mean they would accept it.



He can annoy people to death.

I accpect it if you mean it like that


----------



## BVB (Sep 20, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> I'm really wondering if Lambo will play a role in this arc at all. As it stands, he is the only Guardian that hasn't had a fight yet but without his 10-year Bazooka I don't know if he will do much.
> .



I'm going to reread the Lambo fight in the Ringfights now!
Want to see some lambo ownage now


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 20, 2008)

lol funny chap <3


----------



## sworder (Sep 20, 2008)

> When did I give you permission to command me around?



Every chapter Hibari always says something hilarious


----------



## Gary (Sep 20, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> lol funny chap <3



oh you're homo love for Hibari


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 20, 2008)

Gary said:


> oh you're homo love for Hibari



shut up fat boy u love Hibari 2


----------



## BVB (Sep 20, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> shut up fat boy u love Hibari 2



everybody loves haxbari


----------



## Sin (Sep 20, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> I'm really wondering if Lambo will play a role in this arc at all. As it stands, he is the only Guardian that hasn't had a fight yet but without his 10-year Bazooka I don't know if he will do much.
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft even if they did know, that doesn't mean they would accept it.


If his 20 year form comes out if he uses the bazooka, it's game over for Byakuran.


----------



## kaz (Sep 20, 2008)

Sin said:


> If his 20 year form comes out if he uses the bazooka, it's game over for Byakuran.



Byakuran has plot shield. Only Tsuna can "kill" him.


----------



## Sin (Sep 20, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Byakuran has plot shield. Only Tsuna can "kill" him.


Well obviously -_-

That comment wasn't made to be taken seriously.


----------



## kaz (Sep 20, 2008)

Sin said:


> Well obviously -_-
> 
> That comment wasn't made to be taken seriously.



You should know this thread is serious business.


----------



## Sin (Sep 20, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> You should know this thread is serious business.


  

I chuckled.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 21, 2008)

i miss future Lambo


----------



## sworder (Sep 21, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> Byakuran has plot shield. Only Tsuna can "kill" him.



I bet Tsuna will need Hibari's help 

Plot-colored flame > plot shield


----------



## Aeon (Sep 22, 2008)

^Hibari would rather bite Tsuna to death.


----------



## Serp (Sep 22, 2008)

Hibari beats the shit outta Tsuna, steals his sky ring and uses sky flames because he hated not being able to do so. 

Oh Kyouya-kun


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 22, 2008)

Hibari Sama and Tsuna Chan combo


----------



## sworder (Sep 22, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Hibari Sama and Tsuna Chan combo



Epic, aint it


----------



## Sin (Sep 22, 2008)

Serp said:


> Hibari beats the shit outta Tsuna, steals his sky ring and uses sky flames because he hated not being able to do so.
> 
> Oh Kyouya-kun


Hibari actually has always had the power to turn his vongola ring into the Sky Ring, he just wasn't able to because his 20 year old form wasn't pissed off enough


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 22, 2008)

sworder said:


> Epic, aint it



Indeed maybe Hibari sama just beats up Tsu chan and owns Genkishi on his own


----------



## Sin (Sep 22, 2008)

Speaking of Hibari [serious business]would the cloud flames be able to propagate/enlarge dead objects? Because, I'm thinking, Giga Drill Tonfas  [/serious business]


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 22, 2008)

Im thinking he can create Kamina from his flames


----------



## Serp (Sep 22, 2008)

When Hibari gets pissed off enough he can mindfuck Charles Xavier for lulz.

If wooden Tonfas then use Giga drill Tonfas but Cloud can't propagate non biological matter.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 22, 2008)

Let's face it, Hibari is the Supreme Deity for KHR.


----------



## Serp (Sep 22, 2008)

it all makes sense now, Hibari went back in time and fathered XanXus, hence why his flame is strong, the more he gets pissed. And now it is actually Canon that Hibari has flames of wrath 

And one fucked up thing that doesn't add up anyway I spin it, is XanXus real age.


----------



## Sin (Sep 22, 2008)

Serp said:


> it all makes sense now, Hibari went back in time and fathered XanXus, hence why his flame is strong, the more he gets pissed. And now it is actually Canon that Hibari has flames of wrath
> 
> And one fucked up thing that doesn't add up anyway I spin it, is XanXus real age.


Actually, Hibari threw a hair in the air which later formed into Xanxus, hence why Xanxus only has .001% of Hibari's total power.


----------



## Serp (Sep 22, 2008)

But XanXus' father remains a mystery. Hibari as stated by the last chapter has flames of wrath (still lol'ing over that). 

But how old do you think the Varia are because it doesn't add up. Like Squalo and Dino being in the same class, that makes Squalo approx 22 (Dinos age). So during the cradle incident, Squalo was like what 14?, and XanXus was ??. And after the 8 years apart from XanXus and Viper (who have excuses) only Squalo aged at all. The Varia ages don't add up to their physical appearance.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 23, 2008)

LIES

Xanxus went back in time and fathered himself then went back in time and fathered hibari's dad's dad's dad


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 23, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Let's face it, Hibari is the Supreme Deity for KHR.



Wrote yourself into a corner? Just throw some Hibari hax in to bust down the barriers and break through heaven. 

Seriously, future Hibari would have been God modded with the Vongola ring.


----------



## Sin (Sep 23, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> Wrote yourself into a corner? Just throw some Hibari hax in to bust down the barriers and break through heaven.
> 
> Seriously, future Hibari would have been God modded with the Vongola ring.


Have too many villains? Don't feel like writing fights? Are just plain lazy?

Get yourself a Plot-Powered-Hibari today 

Now in 26 AND 16 year old forms. Don't miss out.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 23, 2008)

I bet 6 year old could use Tonfas.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 23, 2008)

Sin said:


> Have too many villains? Don't feel like writing fights? Are just plain lazy?
> 
> Get yourself a Plot-Powered-Hibari today
> 
> Now in 26 AND 16 year old forms. Don't miss out.



The 16 year-old model would always be sold out.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 24, 2008)

The fan boys wouldn't let anyone else have one. One crazed Hibari fan would probably have a monopoly on all of them. 



Sin said:


> Have too many villains? Don't feel like writing fights? Are just plain lazy?
> 
> Get yourself a Plot-Powered-Hibari today
> 
> Now in 26 AND 16 year old forms. Don't miss out.



Hahaha nice addition.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 24, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> The fan boys wouldn't let anyone else have one. One crazed Hibari fan would probably have a monopoly on all of them.



That didn't occur to me.


----------



## Sin (Sep 24, 2008)

Hibari Industries Inc.

Buying out all your Hibaris since 1996.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 24, 2008)

Comical stuff. 

But no seriously, I want to see how well present Hibari can use the Vongola ring. He didn't have a chance to practice with it like Tsuna, Gokudera, and Yamamoto.


----------



## BVB (Sep 24, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> Comical stuff.
> 
> But no seriously, I want to see how well present Hibari can use the Vongola ring. He didn't have a chance to practice with it like Tsuna, Gokudera, and Yamamoto.



He's a genius!

He will hate, that he can't use it properly, and then he will use it perfectly!


----------



## Aeon (Sep 24, 2008)

Hibari doesn't need practice. He'll automatically be more adept at using the ring than anyone else.


----------



## Serp (Sep 24, 2008)

Hibari doesn't actually need a ring I'm suprised adult Hibari couldn't summon raw flames he seems strong enough.


----------



## Sin (Sep 24, 2008)

Serp said:


> Hibari doesn't actually need a ring I'm suprised adult Hibari couldn't summon raw flames he seems strong enough.


Actually, he of course could, but he wasn't allowed. You see, he tried it once and... I'll let the evidence speak for itself.



Fifty years spent trying to harness that power


----------



## Serp (Sep 24, 2008)

I actually was gonna make the joke, he decides to only to use his flames when he has a ring on for lulz and so he doesn't have an unfair advantage as he can use it anytime he wants.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 25, 2008)

I was hoping there would be some spoilers by now...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 25, 2008)

Link83 said:


> I was hoping there would be some spoilers by now...



u change underpants fast ^


----------



## Gary (Sep 25, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Hibari doesn't need practice. He'll automatically be more adept at using the ring than anyone else.



oh you sillly fan boy


----------



## Serp (Sep 25, 2008)

Gary said:


> oh you sillly fan boy



Oh you non-believer


----------



## Gary (Sep 25, 2008)

Serp said:


> Oh you non-believer



           .


----------



## El Torero (Sep 25, 2008)

HUGE SPOILER IMAGE PICS 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aeon (Sep 25, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> u change underpants fast ^



Can't come up with something funny? 



Gary said:


> oh you sillly fan boy



While I do like Hibari, I don't consider myself a fan boy.


----------



## Sin (Sep 25, 2008)

Link83 said:


> While I do like Hibari, I don't consider myself a fan boy.


It's okay Link.

We all love Hibari


----------



## Aeon (Sep 25, 2008)

But if I was a fan boy then I would ignore his flaws, which I don't.


----------



## Sin (Sep 25, 2008)

Link83 said:


> But if I was a fan boy then I would ignore his flaws, which I don't.


All I do is talk about his flaws


----------



## Serp (Sep 25, 2008)

Like Hibari cos he is Hax, and because I know he is impossibly created hax, if I defend him due to feats from the manga, I can't be called a fanboy because I find it fucking ridiculous and not Serious Bizznizz 

But Hibaris Awesomeness/Hax are a popular topic in this thread


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2008)

Too much of Tsuna doing a Gokuh (aka useless charging) in those spoilers D:

Where's my Yama D:


----------



## Aeon (Sep 25, 2008)

Sin said:


> All I do is talk about his flaws



Exactly, I enjoy you bringing them to the light.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 27, 2008)

The chapter is out. 

Yes, I changed my set.


----------



## Serp (Sep 27, 2008)

Latest chapter is a 'lol what' from me


----------



## Aeon (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah, too much jumping around. It felt like a filler chapter to be honest.


----------



## Sin (Sep 27, 2008)

Lol Hibari.

"What can't this guy do" sums up my feelings.


----------



## Serp (Sep 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Venus fly traps were just another lol what moment and then they got owned before you really realised what the fuck just happened or how they got there. And more little things that actually added no development, like wtf did Hibari do to closing wall?


----------



## aceinp (Sep 27, 2008)

We sent the fixed cover page to one manga.... A member forgot to put the title on it.

Title is "Charge"


----------



## Serp (Sep 27, 2008)

LOL I thought it was strange that there was a big white box there, I just dismissed it as a window/folder on Iries computer.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 27, 2008)

Heh, that white box did look weird but I didn't give it too much attention.


----------



## bURN (Sep 27, 2008)

hibari looks fucking cool as always


----------



## Sin (Sep 27, 2008)

> And more little things that actually added no development, like wtf did Hibari do to closing wall?



He used his plot shield to push it back


----------



## Aeon (Sep 28, 2008)

I didn't get what he did either. Also, how does Spanner keep himself from being slammed against the walls or pipes flying at that speed?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 28, 2008)

Lol Hibari helping Goku now thats something i didnt expect.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 28, 2008)

> how does Spanner keep himself from being slammed against the walls or pipes flying at that speed?


he controls the parasails like normal ppl do usually. he should be able to use his arms at least.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Sep 28, 2008)

go hibari go! xD


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 29, 2008)

Serp said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The Venus fly traps were just another lol what moment and then they got owned before you really realised what the fuck just happened or how they got there. And more little things that actually added no development, like wtf did Hibari do to closing wall?




"oh this could be a delay *rips through*...or not"


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 29, 2008)

Both Hibari and Tsuna were fucking awesome in this chapter. 

lol poor Irie. Your super nerd power got blocked By Hibari's weapon.


----------



## ShadowRaze (Sep 29, 2008)

x burner is way too imbalanced!


----------



## Ornina (Sep 29, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Lol Hibari helping Goku now thats something i didnt expect.


I found that sweet. even though he used excuses.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 29, 2008)

X burner is gona kill Irie


----------



## Ornina (Sep 29, 2008)

I hope it does.

I don't like that woman for some reason.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 30, 2008)

Ornina said:


> I hope it does.
> 
> I don't like that woman for some reason.



Irie is a woman now?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 30, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Irie is a woman now?



shitt ur 4th change of pants


----------



## Ornina (Sep 30, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Irie is a woman now?



loloops.  Misread the name. Thought it was that musclemonster woman, Iris.


----------



## Gary (Sep 30, 2008)

Do we have spoilers yet?


----------



## Aeon (Oct 1, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> shitt ur 4th change of pants



More like 50th now.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 3, 2008)

^thx for the raw!!!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 4, 2008)

Holy shit epic fight coming up


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2008)

Can't wait for Tsuna to take this guy down. I'm tired of seeing the Phantom Knight. 

He has already been through Yamamoto and fought Future Hibari. Tsuna needs to put him down for good.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 4, 2008)

yeah i'm tired of seeing his eyebrow .tsuna need to put him down once and for all


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 4, 2008)

Damn Phantom Knight is annoying, Tsuna will beat him down though.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm seriously hoping this fight isn't long either.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 4, 2008)

Hopefully not but who knows.


----------



## ~L~ (Oct 4, 2008)

i just speed read the last few chapters. Hibari is still awesome <3 I love it when he went "to increase the flames is to be PISSED OFF!!"  

i'm surprised tsuna is going to fight genkishi though, how many vongolas is genkishi going to fight  but since it's tsuna, i say bye bye to genkishi


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 4, 2008)

"round eyebrows" still makes me lol


----------



## sworder (Oct 4, 2008)

Eh, the chapter was meh... but hopefully the next ones are good


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 4, 2008)

Hopefully Tsuna makes up a new technique that isn't the X-Burner.


----------



## Sin (Oct 4, 2008)

Wait...

Hibari didn't succeed? 

Everything I've believed in till now has been a lie


----------



## Aeon (Oct 4, 2008)

That Phantom Knight is starting to get on my nerves...


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 4, 2008)

Ugh...the phantom knight needs to die in a fire. D:


----------



## Gentleman (Oct 4, 2008)

Phantom Knight is epic boring, I'm tired of him already.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 4, 2008)

Spanner is epic i like him


----------



## sworder (Oct 4, 2008)

chapter without Hibari = lame chapter


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 4, 2008)

Genkishi must die already, seriously. Hibari should've been the one to kill his ass off.

Yamamoto needs to redeem himself too. ;_;


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 4, 2008)

I agree with the majority here, Genkishi is awesame, the name alone is awe inspiring but lately he's been overexposured.
There's so much more that I want to see, the actual real Ginger bread and not another Doll, is the smexy Iris still alive, who has the last mare ring, how does Irie fight.
Yet Genkishi has been fighting everbody lately, give him a rest already or.......Give him one amazing fight and then kill him off, either of the two.

Though probably this will end up taking a month or something to be over and then eventually Genkishi will reapear later.....Can people die in this manga?, I mean Gamma survives a hedgehog spine trough the throat so......


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah Yama will be the one to take down Irie along with Lambo


----------



## Aeon (Oct 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Reborn 213 Spoiler Pics_ 























Thoughts?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is Tsuna getting another upgrade


----------



## Aeon (Oct 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If the last pic I posted is the end of the chapter, it looks like he's activating Operation X to fire an X-Burner.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I read somewhere that armor of Genkishi is a box weapon, I think that would be a bit too much I mean he was already overpowered.

And yeah Tsuna is probably gonna use the X-burner, or that was atleast what I got from the spoilers.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Here's what was posted in MH about it...


> Looks like Genkishi's armor is a box weapon, "armamento da guerra" (my guess, I don't speak Italian. Should be something like "weaponry of war" in English).


----------



## Brooke (Oct 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ugh those pics really upset me damn.I wanted Tsuna to just rape Genny but now it seems he is having trouble.How can Genny be doing so well after having fought 2 other people.


----------



## Serp (Oct 8, 2008)

As we learned before only a mist can beat a mist  Or a Vongola but I guess Tsunas hyper intuition is failing him.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 8, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Genkishi must die already, seriously. Hibari should've been the one to kill his ass off.
> 
> Yamamoto needs to redeem himself too. ;_;


I cannot express how strongly I agree.


----------



## Luciana (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello ;D. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



i looks like this week chap is going to be very interesting.
But i'm tired of something 
HOW MANY BOXES DOES GENKISHI HAS? WTF
that dude has more than gokkun 
i'm tired of him,i hope he dies or something.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, Tsuna is getting his ass kicked. But if he connects with that X burner hopefully it puts Genkishi down for good. The fucker already fought both Yamamoto and Future Hibari. He has to be at his limit by now. 






The Drunken Monkey said:


> Genkishi must die already, seriously. Hibari should've been the one to kill his ass off.
> 
> Yamamoto needs to redeem himself too. ;_;



Completely agree with you.


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 9, 2008)

makes you wonder how many x burners tsuna can shoot before he runs out of gas


----------



## Sin (Oct 9, 2008)

Fuck you guys, Genikishi looks badass in those pics


----------



## Luciana (Oct 9, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> makes you wonder how many x burners tsuna can shoot before he runs out of gas



OMG i was wondering same thing i mean how many has he shooted? 
3 right? 



Sin said:


> Fuck you guys, Genikishi looks badass in those pics



Nah,.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 9, 2008)

Tsuna will have him in a few chaps believe


----------



## Serp (Oct 9, 2008)

Genkishi anit that special, if you wanna see a mutha fucka make armour outta nowhere look up Kabane from Tenjo Tenge. 

And I wonder if we well ever find out Genkishi's real name (assuming that is not it).


----------



## hazashi (Oct 9, 2008)

I dont remember reading it in the manga, but in this future timeline, where's dino?


----------



## Serp (Oct 9, 2008)

The mentioned that all the partner families including Dinos were helping to participate against the Millefoire.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 9, 2008)

Dinos family is in deadlock with the 8th division or something?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 10, 2008)

Serp said:


> The mentioned that all the partner families including Dinos were helping to participate against the Millefoire.



Speaking of which, I REALLY want to see Future Dino. I'd love if he would just bust into the base.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 10, 2008)

I'd really love to see current Dino as well.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 10, 2008)

If he is super hax like Hibari I'd love it so much.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 10, 2008)

He is the only one Hibari respects


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 10, 2008)

Which means the 10 years younger Hibari would respect the future Dino even more than he already does.


----------



## Death (Oct 10, 2008)

He also respect Reborn.  Now we just need an adult Reborn.  Adult Dino wouldn't be able to compete.


----------



## Serp (Oct 10, 2008)

Adult Reborn must have some serious Hax, I bet his Sun flames but Ryoheis to shame even if he used a D rank ring and Ryohei had a Vongola.


----------



## Sin (Oct 10, 2008)

As much as I like Tsuna, he needs some better attacks.


----------



## Serp (Oct 10, 2008)

Wait what! Whats better than a mutha fucking Flame thrower 

And in all honesty he uses flames and doesn't have a proper fighting style, so flamethrower is most likely all he he is gonna do.  Well maybe a fire blast of fire spin


----------



## spaZ (Oct 10, 2008)

Tsuna will get a better attack than xburner just wait and see. Since the hard flames are all raw power hes going to have to one day to learn how to harness it or something and condense it and make it more powerful.

Hell if he can make his flames smaller and more condensed he might be able to fire both the soft and hard flames together, not just apart.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 10, 2008)

Well hopefully Tsuna will get a box weapon of some kind.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 10, 2008)

Death said:


> He also respect Reborn.  Now we just need an adult Reborn.  Adult Dino wouldn't be able to compete.



All the Arcobaleno are dead in this time line except one of them though. 

Possibly 2 with the other girl.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 11, 2008)

^Well, we do know that Byakuran is missing two pacifiers. Which ones though is a mystery.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2008)

Wasn't it Colonello's and Lal Mirch's pacifiers?


----------



## kaz (Oct 11, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> Wasn't it Colonello's and Lal Mirch's pacifiers?



Colonnello's and a mystery. Lal Mirch's doesn't count because her pacifier is corrupted.


----------



## Serp (Oct 11, 2008)

Byakuran is missing Colonellos Pacifier only, Unis pacifier is being used by her just like they are using the mare rings.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2008)

Ah, thanks for the clarification. This is what I get for only reading each chapter of this series once.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 11, 2008)

Radiation is such a bitch move


----------



## Serp (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't repeatedly read the chapters, just I thought it was common knowledge that Uni head of the Black spell had the Sky pacifier and Byakuran head of the white spell had the Sky mare.


----------



## Luciana (Oct 11, 2008)

Serp said:


> Byakuran is missing Colonellos Pacifier only, Unis pacifier is being used by her just like they are using the mare rings.



No,i don't think so,why? 
Link removed
if you pay attention at the pic,the sky rings are on the top,so logically the sky pacifier must be on the top too and the Millefiore has that one =P .
I believe that the other missing is the thunder one,on the beginning of 4th op the one next to rain is thunder =P its the anime but the productors of the anime knew about Kangaryū before us.


----------



## Serp (Oct 11, 2008)

Or to counteract your argument, the Sky rings are designed differently then the rest of the rings and thus need a different grove to be placed in so they are placed at the top so for aesthetic reasons. But the Pacifiers are all the same shape and dimensions that they can be placed in any grove they wanted to. And maybe there is no real position that they must be placed in, as the Mare rings are all the same colour we cannot see from an outward view which one is what attribute. 

And futher evidence, in the future the 4 confirmed pacifiers are, Colonellos, Reborns, Unis and Lals. Lals doesn't count and Reborns one is from the past and already captured in this present timeline, leaving it logically to be only Unis and Colonellos missing from the Tablet.


----------



## Luciana (Oct 11, 2008)

The future Uni has never been show with the pacifier.
Link removed
we only saw her in Gamma's flashack with the pacifier
Link removed


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 11, 2008)

I haven't read the new chap yet


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 11, 2008)

*Goes to read*


----------



## Serp (Oct 11, 2008)

Im sure Ive seen Uni with in the present timeline with the pacifier 
But I conceed to you now on that point, but I may return with new evidence 

But you can't deny that they have shown the Sky pacifier to be in the Millifiore ownership.


----------



## Luciana (Oct 11, 2008)

i never said they didn't have it XD


----------



## McLovin (Oct 11, 2008)

I agree with the sentiment that Genkishi's over stayed his welcome. It was fun watching him humiliate Hibari, but now that that's over with he needs to get GTFO of the manga. Let Byakuran get the character developement he so desperately needs (he really doesn't stack up to the other two "big bads" as is).



Link83 said:


> Well hopefully Tsuna will get a box weapon of some kind.



I'm expecting it to be a lion or a phoenix. If Byakuran has one and it's a dragon, Tsuna's will deffinetley be a phoenix or vice versa.


----------



## Serp (Oct 11, 2008)

Tsunas Box weapon, A Tuna fish of the SKY


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 11, 2008)

Tsuna was awesome this chapt, fucking Genkishi going ofor the overkill 

I wonder what the fuck Lambo and Yamma are gonna do this chap


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 11, 2008)

Operation X... damn i wonder what it will do to Tsuna, will he actually be able to defeat Genkishi? Damn i cant wait for X-Burner to fucking fry Genkishi alive


----------



## Serp (Oct 11, 2008)

Tsuna will fuck up Genkishi, illusions are shit before the Vongola hyper intuition!


----------



## Aeon (Oct 11, 2008)

He won't go away... 

I hope Tsuna finally gets rid of him.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2008)

Ah, this turned out to be a better chapter to read than I thought. I can't wait to see how this fight turns out. 

Hopefully with Mr. Phantom Knight finally put down for good. >.>


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh my fucking god.

Tsuna is supposed to beat Byakuran, and right now is having trouble with a shitty lackey of his?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 12, 2008)

Unfortunately, that shitty lacky is on the level of Future Hibari who is the strongest on the Vongola side we have seen for this era so far.

I think it is safe to say that Tsuna is going to go through more haxxed power ups.


----------



## Sin (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm not loving all this genikishi hate


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 12, 2008)

Sin said:


> I'm not loving all this genikishi hate



He is taking up too much screen time. His run should have ended with Future Hibari. 

We still have Irie, Byakuran, and the loli with the other pacifier to get to.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 12, 2008)

Sin said:


> I'm not loving all this genikishi hate



Why not, hes not loved very much. lol


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 12, 2008)

oh well shit happens i say Lambo is gona beat Irie


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 12, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> Unfortunately, that shitty lacky is on the level of Future Hibari who is the strongest on the Vongola side we have seen for this era so far.
> 
> I think it is safe to say that Tsuna is going to go through more haxxed power ups.



True, i guess  Still, he is Byakuran's obedient puppy, making him noticeably weaker than Byakuran...
Oh well, i hope Genkishi is gone within the next chapter, or 2 at the very most.


----------



## Serp (Oct 12, 2008)

Well I still see Genkishi as a traitor to Gilgo Nero (sp)


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 12, 2008)

Gamma is gonna do the killing blow on Genkishi 

you heard it here 1st


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 12, 2008)

lol hibari i was just about to post how i thought Gamma should be the one to down the traitor, looks unlikely right now but could still happen.

 Also, what do you guys think will happen to Uni?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 12, 2008)

Great minds pal great minds 


Uni will fall for Tsuna and Tsuna will help her take over the Mellifoire family then there will be overall peace


----------



## Serp (Oct 12, 2008)

Yea Gamma is gonna defect and join the Vongola to save Uni, he will kinda be the acting Thunder guardian as Lambo is well shit ATM. I can see him peircing Genkishi's chest for being a traitor and putting Uni in danger.


----------



## Gary (Oct 12, 2008)

Damn, better chapter then I thought it would be.


----------



## Serp (Oct 12, 2008)

Guys Im about to open the Reborn RP thread, but I need to say what the characteristics of the Sky flame is as it has not been shown in the manga yet. Any ideas?

And don't use Wiki, I had to fix that shit


----------



## Aeon (Oct 12, 2008)

As it was said, Genkishi has just overstayed his welcome. He took down Yamamoto, almost beat Future Hibari, ran away from the younger Hibari and is now fighting Tsuna. I hope he gets an X-Burner to the face.


----------



## Sin (Oct 12, 2008)

Link83 said:


> As it was said, Genkishi has just overstayed his welcome. He took down Yamamoto, almost beat Future Hibari, ran away from the younger Hibari and is now fighting Tsuna. I hope he gets an X-Burner to the face.


He didn't really run away from younger Hibari. Hibari lost control of his powers and they got separated.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 12, 2008)

No, he ran away.


----------



## Sin (Oct 12, 2008)

Link83 said:


> No, he ran away.


Shut up you fanboy


----------



## Aeon (Oct 12, 2008)

He could have evaded the berserk hedgehogs and gone after Hibari, instead he ran away and now we have to endure his presence more...


----------



## Sin (Oct 12, 2008)

Link83 said:


> He could have evaded the berserk hedgehogs and gone after Hibari, instead he ran away and now we have to endure his presence more...


It took over a tremendous area of the base, and then Irie trapped the guardians in his own cube, where in that was Genikishi supposed to "go after Hibari" specially when Tsuna was heading straight for Irie, and Irie had taken care of them?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 12, 2008)

With the characters all getting as strong as they are, I feel sorry for whoever faces them, once they return to the present


----------



## Serp (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks for the help guys. 

And Genkishi is going down.


----------



## Sin (Oct 12, 2008)

Serp said:


> thanks for the help guys.
> 
> And Genkishi is going down.


Well clearly, but he didn't run away from Hibari 

Also, the Sky Flame is the one that can use all the boxes, just go with that


----------



## Aeon (Oct 12, 2008)

Sin said:


> It took over a tremendous area of the base, and then Irie trapped the guardians in his own cube, where in that was Genikishi supposed to "go after Hibari" specially when Tsuna was heading straight for Irie, and Irie had taken care of them?



Were you still talking? Sorry, I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Serp (Oct 12, 2008)

But that is not its attribute, as an attribute is independent of the boxes.  the dumbass who wrote that bullshit as its attribute on wiki is a dumb ass 

I decided to say its ability is of Enhancement, e.g it makes people/things stronger, access their hidden potential. Using the idea that Sky is the best and Hyper dying will mode, I believe that makes enough sense. Better than that box bullshit.


----------



## Sin (Oct 12, 2008)

Serp said:


> But that is not its attribute, as an attribute is independent of the boxes.  the dumbass who wrote that bullshit as its attribute on wiki is a dumb ass
> 
> I decided to say its ability is of Enhancement, e.g it makes people/things stronger, access their hidden potential. Using the idea that Sky is the best and Hyper dying will mode, I believe that makes enough sense. Better than that box bullshit.




You said we were ignoring you, I said something, that's all. Could care less really.

@Hibari: I win


----------



## Serp (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry Sin


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 12, 2008)

Sky flame is just epic thats all


----------



## Serp (Oct 12, 2008)

It is epic and based on what Sky users have done so far, I just basically said Sky flames make everything better


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 13, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> With the characters all getting as strong as they are, I feel sorry for whoever faces them, once they return to the present



Chances are that there will be plenty of high-level opponents for them to fight back in their own era. 

Problem is the Ryuuhei of 10 years ago. He isn't in the future right now and so would end up being such a weak guardian in comparison to the others because he doesn't have this experience.


----------



## Serp (Oct 13, 2008)

The problem was that even past Hibari and past Chrome appeared later than the other, their present day forms were powerful enough to hold their own As Mukuro/Chrome and Hibari are hax, but Ryohei will now be left behind with Lambo .


----------



## Aeon (Oct 14, 2008)

Ryohei will probably appear when we least expect it. All the Vongola Rings have to make it to the future for Byakuran's plan to succeed.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah but his plan won't succeed


----------



## Aeon (Oct 14, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Yeah but his plan won't succeed



True but I'm sure that all the rings will at least come to the future.


----------



## Serp (Oct 14, 2008)

But Adult Ryohei is like boxing awesome win


----------



## Aeon (Oct 14, 2008)

But he got KO'ed...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 14, 2008)

=[ im sure we'll see him at some stage


----------



## Serp (Oct 14, 2008)

ARG I rage at how much bullshit Wiki has on this, so much information is wrong and I don't have the time nor energy to fix it all. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



Anyways, Ryohei will come through but unless he gets a super hax or something he will be falling short.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 14, 2008)

I demand that Ryuuhei obtains hax powers when he enters the Future!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 15, 2008)

Colonello will have seen the future and trained Ryohei to kill that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ginger


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 15, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Colonello will have seen the future and trained Ryohei to kill that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ginger



Hahaha! 

Colonello is awesome. His future death saddens me. 

Yes, he must avenge his fallen master.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 15, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Colonello is awesome. His future death saddens me.
> 
> Yes, he must avenge his fallen master.



Colonello next arc better be a main character  i love him so! kura!


----------



## Serp (Oct 15, 2008)

Alcarbeno Arc next DO WANT
and if so then we get to see a teenage Genkishi and Gamma


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 15, 2008)

We'll see Hibaris dad aka I pins master


----------



## Serp (Oct 15, 2008)

^ That would explain I-pins crush on Hibari.

And you really can't deny that when we see Unis mum and her guardians a teenage Gamma and Genkishi wouldn't be win.


----------



## beso (Oct 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Popularity Poll_ 





> Popularity Poll
> 
> 1. Tsuna 10336
> 2. Hibari 8034
> ...






well well 
im quite surprised lol


----------



## Vodrake (Oct 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Lol, the Vongola 8th Boss, who's appeared in what, 3 frames maybe, is 10th most popular?


----------



## Brooke (Oct 15, 2008)

Ryohei and Lambo are to low it upsets me.


----------



## Serp (Oct 15, 2008)

Well the top 5 are in my Top 10 so I'm content.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I'm not too surprised by the rankings either other than Vongola 8th aka Daniela.


----------



## Serp (Oct 15, 2008)

^ Pedo! Pedo! Pedo! 

But Chrome is awesome I have to admit it 
But I consider Chrome and Mukuro 2 parts of the same character so as long as he is high up.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 15, 2008)

LOL Tsuna's at the top, thats awesome.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Serp (Oct 15, 2008)

Spaz it took me a while to realise that it was Dino in the first pic you posted.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 15, 2008)

The future pic? I can't even tell who 1 and 3 are lol.


----------



## Serp (Oct 15, 2008)

One is Tsuna and Three is Reborn

I figured it out by reading the Katakana underneath.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 15, 2008)

Holy shit.... Tsuna looks so different than right now, and I always thought reborn was going to be older looking.


----------



## Serp (Oct 15, 2008)

Nah they are not in the picture, just their names and their votes 

2 is Dino
4 is Xanxus
5 is Chrome
6 is Gokudera
7 is Basil
8 is Shamal

Tsuna and Reborns pictures are not shown.


----------



## beso (Oct 15, 2008)

well well 
dino looks kinda strange i suppose lol

but xanxus and chrome look awesome


----------



## spaZ (Oct 15, 2008)

Damn that sucks. But both Dino and Basil look really different it was hard to tell who they were.


----------



## Kazuki (Oct 15, 2008)

There were two polls 

The First pic was for "Which KHR chracter you want to see 10 yr version the most" Poll


*Spoiler*: _List_ 




1. Tsuna
2. Dino
3. Reborn
4. XANXAS
5. Chrome
6. Gokudera
7. Basil
8. Shamal
9. Lanchia
10. Mammon
11. Squalo
12. Longchamp
13. Mikun
14. Mukuro
15. Vongola Ⅸ
16. M·M
17. Ken
18. Levi
19. Chikusa
20. Yamamoto




They left out Tsuna and Reborn though


----------



## Serp (Oct 15, 2008)

^ I kinda figured it was ten years later version because of that black text box that the number in it, and the fact they looked different, longer hair or styled differently etc. But where did u get the rest of the information from?

Chrome doesn't look that different though, and Im still confused about XanXus's age, 10 years later Varia should be around late 30s (Levi  and Lussuria at least) and Xanxus + Squalo being around 33/34, I did the calculations and what makes their ages so fucked is that when they were shown in the Cradle incidence they were adults. and that happened 8 years before present time (with XanXus being frozen his age halted) and 18 years before future arc. Squalo and Xanxus makes sense, but Lussuria, Levi and Bel are fucked.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 15, 2008)

Damn Gokudera being higher than Yamamoto. 



Hibari Kyoya said:


> Colonello next arc better be a main character  i love him so! kura!



Damn straight. 



Serp said:


> Alcarbeno Arc next DO WANT



I primarily want this freaking arc to be over so I can find out what the story about the Arcabaleno is.


----------



## Luciana (Oct 15, 2008)

Deputy Myself said:


> whats the first pic about?
> 
> also, Tsuna and Reborn aren't on that, the guy in the center is #2 = Dino? I dunno



Yes they're in the pic look carefully at the wall


----------



## El Torero (Oct 16, 2008)

lol Shamal is so old he didn´t change in the future 

OMG Lal is only place #30 and Collonelo isn´t in the ranking?


----------



## Aeon (Oct 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Reborn 214 Spoiler_ 





> Chapter spoiler:
> 
> リボーンに頼んでホログラムを囮にしたり、Xバーナーも罠にしたツナが最後零地点突破改白刃取 りして次号
> 
> ...



The spoiler may or may not be true but the one who posted it on MH says he trusts Ann-chan.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 16, 2008)

FAKE.... Sounds so fake.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah, it does to me as well. Hopefully we can get some confirmation or a correct one.

_Edit: Kirimi posted what looks like a more accurate translation._


*Spoiler*: _Reborn 214 Spoiler_ 





> リボーンに頼んでホログラムを囮にしたり、Xバーナーも罠にしたツナが最後零地点突破改白刃取 りして次号
> 
> More accurate translation, I think. >_>
> 
> ...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 16, 2008)

Damn no top 10 and Lambo and Ryohei are so low


----------



## sworder (Oct 16, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Damn no top 10 and Lambo and Ryohei are so low



Lol Lambo

We already know who's first


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 16, 2008)

^ very true


----------



## Serp (Oct 16, 2008)

Lambo has been useless recently and Ryohei was good for like one fight, but he still should be higher, Kangaryuu and his use of sun flames was awesome.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 16, 2008)

Heh I guess =[, Chrome isn't in top 10 either .


----------



## Serp (Oct 16, 2008)

Cos she hasn't done much recently either.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 16, 2008)

*Popularity top 10 *

from manga helpers


*Spoiler*: __ 





1. Tsuna 10336
2. Hibari 8034
3. Gokudera 7849
4. Mukuro 7820
5. XANXAS 6495
6. Squalo 5328
7. Dino 4797
8. Yamamoto 4327
9. Reborn 3375
10. Vongola VIII (Daniela) 2062






*Spoiler*: __ 









*Top 10 people want to see*


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Tsuna
2. Dino
3. Reborn
4. XANXAS
5. Chrome
6. Gokudera
7. Basil
8. Shamal
9. Lanchia
10. Mammon


----------



## Serp (Oct 16, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> *Popularity top 10 *
> 
> from manga helpers
> 
> ...



Slow poke is slow , we just spent that last page figuring these out


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 16, 2008)

I put it in an organised fashion for all


----------



## Serp (Oct 16, 2008)

I see


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 16, 2008)

I-Pin will show up and kick Genkishi's ass.

All your spoilers are fake.


----------



## sworder (Oct 16, 2008)

Hibari is #2? 

I demand a recount. 

FUCK YOU ALL!!!


----------



## spaZ (Oct 16, 2008)

Tsuna's better... DUH


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 16, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I-Pin will show up and kick Genkishi's ass.



If it were her version from this era I so wouldn't mind it.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 18, 2008)

;scry im just crying at the poll 


but seriously i dont mind Tsuna is one of the few main characters i actually like


----------



## BVB (Oct 18, 2008)

Tsuna really is an awesome protagonist!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 18, 2008)

I was hoping for Ipin or Lambo owning Genkishi 

And why the fuck is Hayato not the first?


----------



## bURN (Oct 18, 2008)

who are all those people on the cover of this weeks issue. i know xanxus , gokudera, and chrome are on the cover but are on the cover


----------



## Serp (Oct 18, 2008)

^Firstly your post lost sense at the end.

And the last page we outlined it.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 18, 2008)

NEED MOAR XANXUS


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 18, 2008)

^ what he said


----------



## Luciana (Oct 18, 2008)

bURN said:


> who are all those people on the cover of this weeks issue. i know xanxus , gokudera, and chrome are on the cover but are on the cover



you mean Basil and Dino?
Are you sure you're reading KHR? xD


----------



## Serp (Oct 18, 2008)

XanXus! The man who has two characters of ten in his name


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 18, 2008)

Chapter was straightforward but I liked it. Nice to see Tsuna gain the upper hand against Genkishi. Hopefully he can end it with this next chapter.


----------



## BVB (Oct 18, 2008)

Genkishi really sucks.. he should've died in the fight against haxbari


----------



## sworder (Oct 18, 2008)

Genkishi failed hard, he hasnt done crap and yet he's about to get owned


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 18, 2008)

Genkishi is truly asian. He has squinty ass eyes.


----------



## bURN (Oct 18, 2008)

Luciana said:


> you mean Basil and Dino?
> Are you sure you're reading KHR? xD



lol yeah, but i just couldn't recognize them at first


----------



## spaZ (Oct 18, 2008)

Luciana said:


> you mean Basil and Dino?
> Are you sure you're reading KHR? xD



Its kind of hard when there hair and everything looks completely different.


----------



## BVB (Oct 18, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Its kind of hard when there hair and everything looks completely different.



They wanted to change their hairstyle after several years


----------



## Batman (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm having a hard time following what's going on in the recent chapters. Mainly because of the art style.


----------



## BVB (Oct 18, 2008)

Batman said:


> I'm having a hard time following what's going on in the recent chapters. Mainly because of the art style.



This was a problem for me in D.Gray-Man but in KHR I've got no problems with the art in fights.


----------



## Batman (Oct 18, 2008)

Karotte said:


> This was a problem for me in D.Gray-Man but in KHR I've got no problems with the art in fights.



It's just a recent thing. The latter half of the future arc. I know what's going on but sometimes I feel like I kinda don't. Especially for the last month or so.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 18, 2008)

Batman said:


> I'm having a hard time following what's going on in the recent chapters. Mainly because of the art style.



It's the crappy scans that inp puts out, they don't know how to clean or anything for that matter. They are just destroying the art so it makes it harder to follow.

I suggest to look at the raws since its the original art.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 18, 2008)

I can sort of agree. Looking at the last page of the chapter, I can't really tell what Tsuna is doing. :S


----------



## Serp (Oct 19, 2008)

After reading a few choice chapters again, I noticed Hibari has a skill which is best described as the same effect of the Zero point breakthrough Custom. 

Earlier Hibari noted that his abilities when it came to living things were different, which could be interpreted many different ways, e.g his skill with taming animals. But then when Gamma is surprised my his cloud propagation I was was confused why it surprised him so much until I read the chapter again, and Hibari confirmed that his Hedgehog took the flames from Gammas foxes to get stronger, which is a big WTF skill. And no wonder Gamma was surprised. 

Jiraiya's Seal Explanation


----------



## BVB (Oct 20, 2008)

Serp said:


> After reading a few choice chapters again, I noticed Hibari has a skill which is best described as the same effect of the Zero point breakthrough Custom.
> 
> Earlier Hibari noted that his abilities when it came to living things were different, which could be interpreted many different ways, e.g his skill with taming animals. But then when Gamma is surprised my his cloud propagation I was was confused why it surprised him so much until I read the chapter again, and Hibari confirmed that his Hedgehog took the flames from Gammas foxes to get stronger, which is a big WTF skill. And no wonder Gamma was surprised.
> 
> Itachi's second last panel disagrees with you.



The younger hibari will learn this too, because he hated, that he couldn't get stronger from the enemies attacks like tsuna


----------



## Luciana (Oct 20, 2008)

Link83 said:


> I can sort of agree. Looking at the last page of the chapter, I can't really tell what Tsuna is doing. :S




yeah same here,
i had to look at the RAW because on OM you don't see Tsuna's right hand and looks like he's holding the sword with one hand instead of two xD


----------



## Death (Oct 20, 2008)

Since the rings emit flames.  The said flames are put in to the sword, he is taking the flames from the sword and making himself stronger.  What better way for Tsuna to kill two birds with one stone.  Get stronger and take your enemy's weapon away at the same time.  That's how i see it.  I could be wrong.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 20, 2008)

Hes out of energy... Hes just absorbing his flames so that he can fire it right back at him probably.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 20, 2008)

Luciana said:


> yeah same here,
> i had to look at the RAW because on OM you don't see Tsuna's right hand and looks like he's holding the sword with one hand instead of two xD



Yeah, I couldn't see Tsuna's right hand either.


----------



## Penance (Oct 20, 2008)

It's hard to see...


----------



## Empress (Oct 21, 2008)

chrome's so beautiful *o*


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 21, 2008)

oh yes pek


----------



## Empress (Oct 21, 2008)

if only there was a high quality pic of the new her


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 21, 2008)

hmm i  shall look


----------



## Penance (Oct 21, 2008)

Who were those other guys?

Besides the guardians...


----------



## Aeon (Oct 22, 2008)

Here's hoping for Genkishi's downfall this week.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 22, 2008)

We can only pray


----------



## Aeon (Oct 22, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> We can only pray



We must pray hard then...


----------



## Serp (Oct 22, 2008)

If Tsuna takes his flames, no illusions plus power boost for Tsuna equals a full powered EXSUU BU~NA


----------



## Sin (Oct 22, 2008)

I hope Genikishi wins


----------



## Aeon (Oct 22, 2008)

^If Genkishi wins then there goes all hope for his quick and timely exit...


----------



## spaZ (Oct 22, 2008)

Dino and Basil could come to the volgola's rescue.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 23, 2008)

Sin said:


> I hope Genikishi wins



Have you lost your mind Sin?!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't forget Lancia


----------



## BVB (Oct 23, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Don't forget Lancia



He's awesome! 

I wish he would join the Vongola!

btw, was it explained in the manga what significance the ring has, which he gave to tsuna before the future arc?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah he is,

and I dont think we know anything about the ring yet. Maybe we will see it in action vs Genkishi.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 23, 2008)

All in good time


----------



## BVB (Oct 23, 2008)

Deputy Myself said:


> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Genkishi has to be defeated already, he's pissing me off.



hopefully in the chapter after this one! 

he really is annoying with his eyebrows


----------



## The Boss (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi everyone. 

I recently got caught up with the manga...  ... I hope this is the right place to post. I really hate that guy with the lame eyebrows. He looks pretty.. but in an annoying way. I hope Tsuna kills him. 

I love this manga. <3 Tsuna has turned out to be something fierce.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 23, 2008)

hyorinmaru said:


> credit to Ann-chan & Spacecat from BA
> 
> spoiler
> 
> ...



big amount of spoilers


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 23, 2008)

woahh shitt


----------



## BVB (Oct 23, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like Phantom Knight aint going down any time soon


----------



## Sin (Oct 23, 2008)

Hells yeah 

Go Genikishi.


----------



## Penance (Oct 23, 2008)

That piece of trash...


----------



## Aeon (Oct 23, 2008)

He won't stop being annoying...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm betting either Dino or Xanxus show up in a few chaps


----------



## Aeon (Oct 24, 2008)

^If that's what it takes to get rid of Genkishi, I can live with it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Lol. Indeed. Anything would be good at this point


----------



## Serp (Oct 24, 2008)

Did someone say XanXus


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 24, 2008)

Xanxus  maybe Lancia because of that ring he gave to Tsuna


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 24, 2008)

I completely forgot about that ring. Does Tsuna even have it with him?


----------



## BVB (Oct 24, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> I completely forgot about that ring. Does Tsuna even have it with him?



Yes, it was the cause, that the Mosca could find them in the beginning.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 24, 2008)

I hope the ring comes into play eventually.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah hes still got it I don't think he'd chuck away a gift from Lancia


----------



## Ornina (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't remember this ring D:


~Avant~ said:


> I'm betting either Dino or Xanxus show up in a few chaps



That'd be awesome.

And how the hell can Genkishi stand so many fights? First Yamamoto, then Hibari, and now Tsuna?


----------



## Empress (Oct 24, 2008)

xanxus please, I'm really interested in how he looks 10yl


----------



## Aeon (Oct 24, 2008)

Ornina said:


> I don't remember this ring D:


----------



## Ornina (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh, that one ! Thanks :3


----------



## nalex43 (Oct 24, 2008)

genkishi reached his max already. he gunna die. how? no idea

seems byakuran is god? he is gunna be completely beyond them right now.

i don't get why genkishi betrayed his family though. they had all the mare rings and the SKY pacifier! wtf? uni shoulda just asked dino's family ot tsuna's and lent out the mare rings to some capable guys. then what would byakuran have done?

ah too many questions. how did irie change byakuran?


----------



## Aeon (Oct 24, 2008)

It was great seeing Genkishi being knocked around.


----------



## Sin (Oct 24, 2008)

Byakuran is one hell of a guy.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 24, 2008)

I still don't quite understand why Genkishi betrayed his family though.


----------



## Gary (Oct 24, 2008)

do we even have a raw yet?


----------



## Gary (Oct 24, 2008)

quicker then I thought.


----------



## Serp (Oct 24, 2008)

All I have to say is WTF at the end of the chapter, and this confirmed what we already really knew that was that the Pacifiers are linked to the attributes. And all I can say is that Mukuro's Hell rings got robbed by Byakuran, and Genkishi although a traitorous prick did have some love for his princess.

And Gilgli Nero could have roasted Byakuran as now he is running solely of their power and making the black spell second class citizens. Hopefully when we get back to present times, and get our arcobaleno arc, we can see unis mother, boss of Gilgi Nero and thus a teen Gamma and Teen Genkishi (before he becomes a prick). A great way to link the pacifiers and the Mare rings to the Vongola in the present.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 24, 2008)

Now that Genkishi is a monster, we won't have to always look at those henious EYEBROWS.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2008)

So Byakuran has a god complex too .


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 25, 2008)

Think we'll ever see Gokudera throw dynamite again?


----------



## Serp (Oct 25, 2008)

If he doesn't bring the boxes with him back to the present, he might do.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 25, 2008)

I thought that was such a cool gimmick.


----------



## Serp (Oct 25, 2008)

In the anime they ruined it thou, self lighting dynamite without any known trigger, its almost as bad as how they ruined the 10 year bazooka, instead of being shot, you jump in WTF!.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 25, 2008)

Or how dying will bullets don't connect, but fall mid air and turn into magic.


----------



## Serp (Oct 25, 2008)

^ That too, and also when you get hit just your clothes come off when in the manga you are reborn from your dead body. They also removed Yamas moment when he almost became An Hero. Lal Mirchs scar as well  This is one of the most edited japanese series Ive seen. All these edits later make plot holes when they are more relevant later, e.g Irie Shoichi's chapter and why Hibari got Sakura poisoned, just wait when Longchamp returns.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah, the anime irked me at how it changed a few things here and there. I don't mind there being no Longchamp in the anime though.


----------



## Serp (Oct 25, 2008)

But wait when he returns in the manga, being awesome and having relevance to the plot, like Irie did.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 25, 2008)

They really are caring to much about censoring now a days though. I liked it better when they didn't care so much about it.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 25, 2008)

I miss Dino. 

When are we gonna learn more about the Bovinos in the manga?


----------



## Sin (Oct 25, 2008)

KHR has one of the worst anime adaptions, sadly.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 25, 2008)

Serp said:


> But wait when he returns in the manga, being awesome and having relevance to the plot, like Irie did.



So you think he's going to become important to the plot at some point? I guess that's possible but I doubt it, to be honest.


----------



## Serp (Oct 25, 2008)

^ I doubt it as well, but if it happened to Irie who knows


----------



## The Boss (Oct 26, 2008)

omg.. why wont that eyebrow kid just die already.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 26, 2008)

Serp said:


> ^ I doubt it as well, but if it happened to Irie who knows



You may be on to something. ?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 26, 2008)

Lol the anime is wank compared to the manga for sure


----------



## Serp (Oct 26, 2008)

The only anime episodes I have saved are the Sun, Thunder and Sky ring battles.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 26, 2008)

Holy crap, the anime sounds like it has been chopped up in comparison to the manga. 

As for this week's chapter, Tsuna kicking ass is awesome but Genkishi being taken over by his box weapon just might top that.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 26, 2008)

looks like were up for a 3rd month but i dono if we will win it this time


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 26, 2008)

> looks like were up for a 3rd month but i dono if we will win it this time


vote for psyren or soul eater you bitches. i don't want a whole board filled with genkishi has to die threads.


----------



## Sin (Oct 26, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> vote for psyren or soul eater you bitches. i don't want a whole board filled with genkishi has to die threads.


BUT WE CAN DISCUSS WHAT RING GUARDIAN WE WOULD BE.......... For the fifth time.


----------



## Felix (Oct 26, 2008)

I want this arc to end fast to be honest
The box concept just failed to get my attention.

I prefered when the fights didn't involve Tiered boxes with Digimon/Pokemon esque concepts


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 26, 2008)

heh after genkishi who knows what will happen.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 28, 2008)

Please let Genkishi be defeated this week...


----------



## spaZ (Oct 28, 2008)

Hes going to get ass raped soon by someone hopefully.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 28, 2008)

Let's hope so since he seems to have lost control of himself...


----------



## Lexxi (Oct 28, 2008)

I predicted it’ll happen in the next 2 chapters. It just *has *to. I don’t think I can handle more of this >_>


----------



## Novalis (Oct 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Target 216_ 





			
				kirimi said:
			
		

> About the Hell Rings - there are only 6 of them and they're all Mist Rings. They were known as cursed rings, and used long before the dying will flames were discovered. They're some sort of contract in exchange for immense power.
> 
> As for the fight, as you can see, Genkishi has created illusions of Tsuna's friends to attack him. Tsuna knows they are illusions but Genkishi says that the existence of the illusions are tied to the lives of his guardians. If the illusions disappear, the guardians will die. Reborn can't confirm or deny since he can't get in touch with any of them. Genkishi asks Tsuna how it feels to kill his own friends (read: family), just like Genkishi himself did before.






and lol, i'm too lazy to post pics ]'=


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 29, 2008)

omg /wrists


----------



## BVB (Oct 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like the fight won't end next chapter. 

But it's nice to get some infos on the hell rings. 

It would be awesome if Chrome would get all 6 hell rings + vongola ring. pek


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 29, 2008)

Karotte said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol that would be too awesome


----------



## Sin (Oct 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"If the illusions disappear, the guardians will die."




Damn right Genikishi


----------



## Aeon (Oct 29, 2008)

Sin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, just no. 


*Spoiler*: _Reborn 216 Spoiler Pics_


----------



## Sin (Oct 29, 2008)

Aeon said:


> No, just no.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Reborn 216 Spoiler Pics_


Silly hater


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 29, 2008)

Aeon said:


> No, just no.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Reborn 216 Spoiler Pics_




*Spoiler*: __ 



_Wild Genkishi_ takes shit from nobody .​


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 29, 2008)

Genkishi looks kinda cool in those pics


----------



## Aeon (Oct 29, 2008)

Sin said:


> Silly hater



Silly rabbit...


----------



## BVB (Oct 30, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Genkishi looks kinda cool in those pics



I still hate him


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2008)

genkishi should die already that spaz


----------



## Kyo. (Oct 30, 2008)

im still pissed about yamammoto getting owned by a wall.


loved the bastard


----------



## Novalis (Oct 30, 2008)

i predict that somebody cool will appear next chapter


----------



## Sin (Oct 30, 2008)

Novalis said:


> i predict that somebody cool will appear next chapter


Genikishi is in every chapter


----------



## Novalis (Oct 30, 2008)

oh lol i see i see

he is coolio but any other character in khr is cooler then


----------



## BVB (Oct 30, 2008)

Novalis said:


> oh lol i see i see
> 
> he is coolio but any other character in khr is cooler then



yeah.. even this guy with the lance and the box-boar was cooler than genkishi everwill


----------



## Serp (Oct 30, 2008)

All Thunder attribute people have used a Lance-esque weapon to attack with


----------



## Aeon (Oct 30, 2008)

Genkishi needs to go away already...


----------



## Sin (Oct 30, 2008)

Aeon said:


> Genkishi needs to go away already...


Oh Link :3

You and your shenanigans.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 30, 2008)

Sin said:


> Oh Link :3
> 
> You and your shenanigans.



You make it seem like I'm the only one who feels like that. I'm sorry to say that you're the one in the minority, Sin.


----------



## Sin (Oct 30, 2008)

Aeon said:


> You make it seem like I'm the only one who feels like that. I'm sorry to say that you're the one in the minority, Sin.


Is that supposed to matter?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 30, 2008)

Aeon said:


> You make it seem like I'm the only one who feels like that. I'm sorry to say that you're the one in the minority, Sin.



Though I started out as a fan of Genkishi, the overexposure of him made me eventually feel like you but.......
Right now I'm liking this Hell rings information and seeing as he'll probably die after a cool battle, I can live with two-three more chapters of him before we never see him again.(Atleast in the future, I'm curious to see if the Millefiore will show up in the past, obvoisly all their past selves.)


----------



## Serp (Oct 30, 2008)

I liked Genkishi, but after he betrayed two characters I like more than him, (Gamma and Uni), The Gilgio Nero had Mare Rings and Sky Pacifier, Byakuran had none. So down to Genkishi himself, is why Future Tsuna is dead and Uni is brainwashed. 

Fucking Traitorous Whore 

Although he inability to kill Uni does count for something.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Oct 31, 2008)

Where the hell is Ryohei? Why does everyone forget his existence? 

Is it time for younger Ryohei to come and save the day?!


----------



## Serp (Oct 31, 2008)

He is about as forgot as Gokudera and Gamma, as they are in the same room. At least he has done something, Lambo and Chrome have done almost nothing.


----------



## Kyo. (Oct 31, 2008)

and yammamoto? i demand another fight for him. loosing to a wall is not cool, not cool at all.

i expected more from the training


----------



## Serp (Oct 31, 2008)

He knew the secret of the arcobaleno he knew too much


----------



## Aeon (Oct 31, 2008)

Yamamoto needs to tell us what he learned about the Arcobaleno...


----------



## Kyo. (Oct 31, 2008)

i want to know that too. its eating my head, what the hell is the curse? and they were big before 

i just dont get it 

big rebonr has potential for awesomness


----------



## Serp (Oct 31, 2008)

Potential, dude it was confirmed Reborn was the most badass guy in Italy, even as a child.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 31, 2008)

Hes going to be more badass when hes a child because he has the pacifier.


----------



## BVB (Nov 1, 2008)

haha Genkishi will get beaten next chapter, tsuna will get angry und own him!


----------



## El Torero (Nov 1, 2008)

Poor Ryohei:
-He´s the only one whose past ''himself'' hasn´t appeared.
-He´s the only one who isn´t choking Tsuna lol


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 1, 2008)

Maybe Ryohei will save the day 

or

Hibari might do that elephant poison trick again


----------



## sworder (Nov 1, 2008)

Manga lacks Hibari


----------



## El Torero (Nov 1, 2008)

Manga lacks Ryohei. He´s so unloved that indeed he´s the only one who isn´t choking Tsuna


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 1, 2008)

Seriously, Future Ryohei's fighting style is fucking badass, and he doesn't even get any screen time.


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2008)

i hope thick eyebrows bits it next chapter, he's pissing me off now


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2008)

Pretty okay chapter.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 1, 2008)

So Ryohei was indeed left out of Genkishi's attack, illusion? They included Kusakabe and I-pin but couldn't include Ryohei...


----------



## Serp (Nov 1, 2008)

Well they didn't include the girls, so its all good


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 1, 2008)

Thats cos the girls are at the base?


----------



## Kimi Sama (Nov 1, 2008)

Pretty sick of Eyebrow Knight now. Having three different characters fight the same guy is a bit much.

Looks like Tsuna's pretty pissed after this choking so hopefully he'll bust something good out and finally beat him.

I wonder what'll happen after he's beaten, anyway? With Tsuna so beaten up and everyone else pretty much down for the count I can't imagine there will be much more fighting.


----------



## Serp (Nov 1, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Thats cos the girls are at the base?



Fair point to you good sir. 

And Tsuna could just use any one of the Zero point breakthroughs and I'm sure that will help.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 2, 2008)

Lambo choking you.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm tired of hoping that Genkishi will be defeated next chapter so instead I'll say whatever happens, happens...


----------



## The Boss (Nov 2, 2008)

I want more Spanner action.

:edit:


----------



## Serp (Nov 2, 2008)

Do you mean Spanner?

And what is amusing is that in the manga they spelt it as Spana ( those elevens and there engrish)


----------



## The Boss (Nov 2, 2008)

lol yeah Spanner.  I hope he stays with tsuna and the others. He's cool.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 2, 2008)

Spanner's going to activate Tsuna's new secret weapon next chapter.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 2, 2008)

mMMMmmMmmm.... Spanner action.  Yes plz.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 2, 2008)

lol spammer


----------



## The Boss (Nov 2, 2008)

Spanner can spam me anytime.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 2, 2008)

and me


----------



## Serp (Nov 2, 2008)

And me


----------



## The Boss (Nov 2, 2008)

...


----------



## Aeon (Nov 2, 2008)

And me?


----------



## narutosaipen (Nov 2, 2008)

For any fans of the series who are all caught up with the raws I would take the time out to cast your vote in this Lj poll about new chapter releases.


----------



## BVB (Nov 5, 2008)

any spoilers available?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 5, 2008)

they come abit later then usuall i'll have a gander though


----------



## Aeon (Nov 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Reborn! 217 Spoiler_ 



Here's the supposed confirmed spoiler for this week.



> 守護者の幻覚の手を初代エディションで凍らして逃れる
> 
> Ｘバーナーで元気撃破
> 元気氏「図に乗るなよ?所詮貴様らなど　白ラン様の掌の上で踊ってるに過ぎぬの?ドワァアア」
> ...



Translation:
- Tsuna uses the First Edition ZPB to free the hands of the illusions of the guardians to escape.
- Fires X BURNER at Genkishi
- Genkishi (didn't die) and says something like Tsuna and his friends are puppets dancing to Byakuran's tune (<- paraphrased).
- Tsuna's X BURNER caused a hole. On the other side of the hole is the white, round machine.


----------



## Sin (Nov 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Perfect  Even after getting hit with X-Burner my boy is still fighting


----------



## spaZ (Nov 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Still got his ass handed to him because he fails.


----------



## Sin (Nov 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



After pwning half the cast and fighting the main character + his geek squad


----------



## spaZ (Nov 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And this Tsuna is 15 and kicks a 24ish guys ass... Yeah he still pwns, imagine the 25 year old Tsuna with a ring that would result in some major Genkishi ass kicking.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I cannot believe that Genkishi is still going. What's it gonna take to put him out of commission? :S


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Genkishi is a fucking tank. This is insane. 

Oh my, it looks like Irie's machine just got exposed.


----------



## BVB (Nov 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Please god Amano ,let this fucking eyebrow-eyesore finally die


----------



## Aeon (Nov 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ryohei appears as well as a cameo from Vongola the 1st. 





*Spoiler*: _Reborn! 217 Spoiler Pics_


----------



## BVB (Nov 6, 2008)

I demand a First Vongola Gaiden.


----------



## Serp (Nov 6, 2008)

Any chapter with Primo is win.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Nov 7, 2008)

I can't believe Amano just forgot Ryohei like that last chapter. That's just sad and embarrassing. Poor guy always gets the shaft. Might as well call him the Sai of Reborn...


----------



## Sin (Nov 7, 2008)

Chapter is saved by cameo


----------



## Serp (Nov 7, 2008)

Apart from Tsuna and Gokudera, Ryohei has had the most flashy fight this Arc. Thats hardly the shaft.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## masterriku (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow that white machine must be really durable to survive that X-BURNER and still be spotless.


----------



## Serp (Nov 7, 2008)

Actually I don't think so I think it just got the end of an X-burner to break down the outer wall. 
And watching the newest episode, it reminded me of onething I forgot in the manga, That Spanner was Black spell, that explains why he joined Vongola.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 7, 2008)

Genkishi still ends up escaping. He will not go down...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 7, 2008)

"Spanner! What does the scouter say about his power level? "
"(bottom right panel)"


----------



## Aeon (Nov 7, 2008)

It's over 240,000!


----------



## Fleecy (Nov 7, 2008)

Take that Vegeta. 

It was so sweet how Tsuna gently talked to Lambo and I-Pin while making them let go.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 7, 2008)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> "Spanner! What does the scouter say about his power level? "
> "(bottom right panel)"


that bit was lulz  

that machine should have bin toast by now why was it still spotless


----------



## Aeon (Nov 7, 2008)

^Because the angle of the X-Burner/Explosion was high enough that it went over the machine. 

Yeah, I'll stick with that explanation.


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 7, 2008)

It's official now.  Genkishi is immortal and this arc's final boss.  Byakuran is only a puppet and we all just have to get used to it, 

I can't believe he's still not dead/done for good.  Is there anyone out there who actually _wants_ to see him again?


----------



## Aeon (Nov 7, 2008)

^That would be Sin.


----------



## Sin (Nov 7, 2008)

Okkervil River said:


> It's official now.  Genkishi is immortal and this arc's final boss.  Byakuran is only a puppet and we all just have to get used to it,
> 
> I can't believe he's still not dead/done for good.  Is there anyone out there who actually _wants_ to see him again?


Genikishi > Your plot.


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 7, 2008)

I just think as a villain he has been kind of over-exposed.  I liked him when he first cropped up, but now . . . I mean, what else is there for him to do, really?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh well he survives yet again  atleast next chapter we won't see him (hopefully)


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Nov 7, 2008)

WHY CAN'T GENKISHI DIE?!!? WHYYYYYYY!!


----------



## kaz (Nov 8, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> WHY CAN'T GENKISHI DIE?!!? WHYYYYYYY!!



Tsuna can't kill anyone. 

It's against the shounen main rule.


----------



## McLovin (Nov 8, 2008)

So...the Genkishi fight is over? I can finally start reading this manga again.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 8, 2008)

Hopefully he doesn't pop up again still able to fight...


----------



## dwabn (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah i really dont want to see him any time soon. the only fight i would want to see him in is a rematch vs yamamoto so he can kick his ass.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 8, 2008)

Good damn you xanxus where are you you awesome bastard!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Serp (Nov 8, 2008)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Good damn you xanxus where are you you awesome bastard!?!?!?!?!?!?



I concur with this, and IIRC TYL XanXus has his hair down, which is to be granted when he is in his late 30s.


----------



## Penance (Nov 8, 2008)

Byakuran's going to kill Genki...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 8, 2008)

No Superbi will!


----------



## El Torero (Nov 8, 2008)

Deputy Myself said:


> So how many villains are still left?
> 
> Ginger breed, Irie and Byakuran?



And Storm and Cloud Millfiore Guardians


----------



## McLovin (Nov 8, 2008)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Good damn you xanxus where are you you awesome bastard!?!?!?!?!?!?



Sitting on a throne, laughing at trash.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 9, 2008)

At least we're reaching the climax of the arc. I'm very interested in what that white machine does.


----------



## Sin (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm very interested in seeing someone besides Tsuna do something useful.

(in b4 a list of useful things other characters have done)


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 9, 2008)

McLovin said:


> Sitting on a throne, laughing at trash.



I find this acceptable


----------



## Aeon (Nov 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> I'm very interested in seeing someone besides Tsuna do something useful.
> 
> (in b4 a list of useful things other characters have done)



Well, that's a little unfair...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 9, 2008)

About damn time Genkishi is off-screen. 

Now the chances of Tsuna taking down both Irie and Byakuran is unlikely in his condition right now. I wonder what will happen.


----------



## Serp (Nov 9, 2008)

Wasn't Iris the Cloud guardian.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 9, 2008)

I thought so too. In one panel, it looked like she was wearing a Mare ring but in another panel it looks different.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 9, 2008)

Varia are going to finish the job!


----------



## BVB (Nov 9, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Varia are going to finish the job!



That would be too awesome!

I really miss them.. this time they are fighting on tsunas side..

squalo and xanxus are badass.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 9, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Varia are going to finish the job!



But are they strong enough to deal with Irie and Byakuran?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 9, 2008)

Fuck Xanxus, its all about Dino


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 9, 2008)

Question. I just started reading this series today, does Tsuna ever get strong?


----------



## kaz (Nov 9, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Question. I just started reading this series today, does Tsuna ever get strong?



Of course.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Nov 9, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Fuck Xanxus, its all about Dino



Fuck Dino, it's all about 15 year old Lambo.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 9, 2008)

Nemesis Q said:


> Of course.


Good. I was worried he'd end up like Rito from to-LOVE-Ru.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 9, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Question. I just started reading this series today, does Tsuna ever get strong?



The first 60 chapters are the Daily Life Arc. The story doesn't get going until after that.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 9, 2008)

Aeon said:


> The first 60 chapters are the Daily Life Arc. The story doesn't get going until after that.


Ah. Makes sense since I'm only on chapter 43. It's a slow starting manga I guess.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah but it gets interesting quickly after those 60 chapters...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 10, 2008)

Aeon said:


> Yeah but it gets interesting quickly after those 60 chapters...


I see what you mean. And a few other things I've read said Tsuna becomes badass in volume 9, and they were true. 

Tsuna is so badass in this. Damn.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes. Loser Tsuna gets extremely badass in the current arc.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Nov 10, 2008)

And at the same time, loses A LOT of character. Not that I liked his character to begin with.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 10, 2008)

I liked seeing Tsuna's evolution from a pussy ass punk, to straight badass mofo.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay...

Anyway, I'm hoping this week that everyone meets up unless the rest have somehow been captured or something.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 13, 2008)

You know, when I first saw the RAW I thought it was confusing but now at seeing the text above this post I got even more confused.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 13, 2008)

well shit wtf!


----------



## El Torero (Nov 13, 2008)

This chapter was a mind rape


----------



## Penance (Nov 13, 2008)

I knew it...


----------



## Serp (Nov 13, 2008)

Wait what!


----------



## Ornina (Nov 13, 2008)

what the hell


----------



## limatt (Nov 13, 2008)

this shit is so funny


----------



## Felix (Nov 13, 2008)

Can someone explain what's going on? 
I can't take a look at the RAW right now. I'm at Uni


----------



## BVB (Nov 13, 2008)

wait.. wat?


----------



## El Torero (Nov 13, 2008)

All of our minds have lost the virginity for this chapter


----------



## Aeon (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh crap, unexpected. 

I was right in thinking the others had been capture though.


----------



## Countach (Nov 13, 2008)

wtf is going on

i need a trans


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 13, 2008)

Stop trans begging Countach.


----------



## Countach (Nov 13, 2008)

tachi i swear to god im gonna perm u


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh ho ho


----------



## Countach (Nov 13, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Oh ho ho







.


----------



## Sin (Nov 13, 2008)

I guess the chapter makes sense. There was no other way.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 13, 2008)

wtf was that shit!!!! what the fuck is going on!!!


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 13, 2008)

this shit is hilarious 

mind fuck ftw


----------



## TigerTwista (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm soo confused  but seriously I figured Irie had no grudge on them, it didn't make sense considering how he was like he didn't have a long time and looking at the box that Lambo had given him in the past, I don't know, despite what everything else he's done I still just couldn't really see him going all evil considering that first part, and i can't seem to find that chapter atm lol


----------



## Serp (Nov 13, 2008)

Wait...what, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I need to read that chapter, to find out why the future versions got stuck on that machine, although I can make out most of the chapter from the spoiler pics


----------



## El Torero (Nov 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder why everybody in the manga has forgotten that the Vongola Sun Ring continues in the present


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 14, 2008)

Wait, what?

I'm so fucking confused.


----------



## Serp (Nov 14, 2008)

Wait What


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Genjutsu obviously.  Kishi finally has a copycat!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 14, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Genjutsu obviously.  Kishi finally has a copycat!


Of course, I see it now. 

Irie seems like he's trying to gain fangirls with that 'pose' at the end of the chap.


----------



## Serp (Nov 14, 2008)

That pose won me over!

 Sho-chan is Ryoheis replacement.


----------



## Fleecy (Nov 14, 2008)

Like most people here's reactions... WHAT THE FECK?! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I always thought the Vongolas did something that made Shouichi hate them, and that his intention was to destroy them alongside Byakuran. But... an ally? Is he crapping lies out from his pants or is this statement be true?


----------



## Serp (Nov 14, 2008)

Shos a little bitch, wanting the Vongolas to like him


----------



## El Torero (Nov 14, 2008)

Serp said:


> That pose won me over!
> 
> Sho-chan is Ryoheis replacement.



Ryo-who? Who is Ryohei?


----------



## Serp (Nov 14, 2008)

^You know that one fodder dude


----------



## limatt (Nov 14, 2008)

wtf!!

seriously dos anyone know what happend  is Irie a good guy we have seen befor in the past?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2008)

I was wondering what would have made Shouichi turn out that way...I'm glad it wasn't what I initially thought...but why go through such lengths?


----------



## Sin (Nov 14, 2008)

This is the only way the Vongola could have succeeded. I'm interested in knowing Irie's reasoning tho.


----------



## neostar8710 (Nov 14, 2008)

finally...

a good chapter, and plot regressing.

I haven't read a manga chapter that made me go "wtf" in awhile...

what an awesome feeling it is =D


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 14, 2008)

lol, I thought Irie was about to go all epic badass villain on Tsuna. Guess not.


----------



## Fleecy (Nov 14, 2008)

So are the Cervello twins dead? If they are, that's too bad; Shouichi could've had all what he wanted with them. Has anyone seriously considered that? 

For some reason I liked him even during times he was a whiny bitch.


----------



## Sin (Nov 14, 2008)

> So are the Cervello twins dead?



Did you read the chapter?


----------



## Fleecy (Nov 14, 2008)

Well he said "don't worry; you'll just be sleepy" or something like that, but they were lying flat on the floor so...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 14, 2008)

Now this chapter was interesting indeed what a mind fuck


----------



## Sin (Nov 14, 2008)

Fleecy said:


> Well he said "don't worry; you'll just be sleepy" or something like that, but they were lying flat on the floor so...


He knocked them out, but they're still alive. There would have been no need to include the "Don't think badly of me, it'll just make you a little sleepy" line otherwise.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 14, 2008)

If he killed them he probably wouldn't of said anything of that sort.


----------



## Fleecy (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh, I see. I mistook their shadows for pools of blood!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2008)

Irie sure went through a great deal of fooling his enemies and allies alike. I definitely want to find out the reasoning for his actions.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 14, 2008)

I bet its because he doesn't want the world to get destroyed.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I bet its because he doesn't want the world to get destroyed.



And thus he formulated such an elaborate rouse to gain enough  power and trust to be in the perfect position to help the Vongolas at a critical time? 

He sure gambled a great deal on their abilities then.


----------



## Serp (Nov 14, 2008)

If your like Sho-chan and have time travel on your side its not a gamble really is it


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 14, 2008)

So he was going out of his way to get them killed only to get them close to him so that he could tell them he was really an ally..........A single chapter has never confused me this much, and I have no idea how next week's chapter will be able to get some sense back in the plot.


----------



## Serp (Nov 14, 2008)

Now if Sho-chan breaks his glasses and slicks back his hair it would be perfect.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 14, 2008)

What a plot twist. I want to know what his motives are for doing this. Oh man, this week's mangas are all good. 

Does this also mean he will release all the future selves?? That would be freaking awesome.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 14, 2008)

WhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaT!?!

*Whaaaaaaaaaaat???* .. 

That was a good chapter.  wtf??


----------



## Danchou (Nov 14, 2008)

Hm, that was not what I was expecting. Not sure if I like this plottwist. It's too easy'. Guess I'll wait for a better explanation before I judge this.

Well, at least this gives me a chance to revert back to my old sig.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 14, 2008)

First i was like ""

Then i went ""


----------



## Tools (Nov 14, 2008)

Woah- intense chapter. Did not see that coming whatsoever!


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 14, 2008)

Suspend your disbelief, people 

Awesome chapter. Finally something happens :3


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 14, 2008)

Now let's just hope Rokudo was aware of this, and is gonna kick some ass finally.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Nov 14, 2008)

LOLMINDFUCK!! 

Gosh I did not see that coming... I'm just ... !!!


----------



## Aeon (Nov 15, 2008)

At least we learned why Reborn was hit with the 10 year Bazooka in the first place.


----------



## Skylit (Nov 15, 2008)

Serp said:


> Now if Sho-chan breaks his glasses and slicks back his hair it would be perfect.



Aizen in KHR 

Well..

I guess it was a great chapter, wasn't it?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 15, 2008)

Now we have to think about how Hibari knew he was going to be switched


----------



## The Boss (Nov 15, 2008)

Hibari knows everything.


----------



## Skylit (Nov 15, 2008)

ItaShoko said:


> Hibari knows everything.



He's the awesomeness in person.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 15, 2008)

There's way too many questions that need answering now. Hopefully next week a few of them will be answered.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 15, 2008)

This is where the mangaka drops a floater chapter and 'gets sick' right?


----------



## Toruk Macto (Nov 15, 2008)

Poor Cervellos xD


----------



## spaZ (Nov 15, 2008)

Who would feel sorry for them? They are one of the most annoying group of characters in this entire series.


----------



## Toruk Macto (Nov 15, 2008)

Thus the "xD"


----------



## Aeon (Nov 15, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Who would feel sorry for them? They are one of the most annoying group of characters in this entire series.



Irie should have shot them with a real gun.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 15, 2008)

I wish he did it would of been cooler.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 15, 2008)

I wonder what Byakuran is gonna do now. Or maybe he knew all along?


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 15, 2008)

I hope then future Tsuna isn't actually dead.


----------



## Penance (Nov 15, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Who would feel sorry for them? They are one of the most annoying group of characters in this entire series.





Aeon said:


> Irie should have shot them with a real gun.



^
Truth...


----------



## masterriku (Nov 15, 2008)

Byakuran said:


> I wonder what Byakuran is gonna do now. Or maybe he knew all along?



Wait so if it turns out Irie is a spy and byakuran doesn't know and Irie is so trusted he has a mare ring would that mean

Irie>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Rokudou undercover 

Remeber people Mist users fail at undercover always send your sun users.


----------



## Serp (Nov 15, 2008)

masterriku said:


> Wait so if it turns out Irie is a spy and byakuran doesn't know and Irie is so trusted he has a mare ring would that mean
> 
> Irie>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Rokudou undercover
> 
> Remeber people Mist users fail at undercover always send your sun users.



This is gonna turn into some deathnote bullshit.

And it seems that Mare rings go to least trustworthy people. 
Glo Xina went on his own orders after chrome.
Gamma hates the Milliefoire 
Genkishi is a psychopath who loves to betray his family and cute lolis
Sho-chan pulled an Aizen (he even looks like Aizen)
Iris turned her *co-workers* into steroid monsters


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 16, 2008)

Iris doesn't have a Mare Ring.


----------



## Serp (Nov 16, 2008)

Iris is under speculation. In one shot she had what looked like a Mare ring so meh!


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm kinda thinking that Irie might be faking the alliance so he can get the rings and whatnot.


----------



## Serp (Nov 16, 2008)

He already has the rings, most of them locked up and a tranq gun. He has won. but this page makes me think.

 shame

could it be a retcon, or when he is alone with his thoughts does he call them bastards.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 16, 2008)

Cervellos suck.
The only time they were remotely amusing was when Shamal was groping them.


----------



## El Torero (Nov 16, 2008)

As I said, Vongola Sun Ring is still in the present


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 16, 2008)

No one cares about the Sun Ring


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 16, 2008)

not yet  all in good time


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 16, 2008)

Feels even better reading the actual chapter. What Irie is going to say in the next one should be good. ?



spaZ said:


> Who would feel sorry for them? They are one of the most annoying group of characters in this entire series.



Fucking agreed.


----------



## Penance (Nov 16, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> As I said, Vongola Sun Ring is still in the present





Kenshin said:


> No one cares about the Sun Ring



Sun Ring is too  for mere mortals...


----------



## Skylit (Nov 17, 2008)

The Sun Ring is the vongola ring, which could/would kick Byakuran's ass.


----------



## Novalis (Nov 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _translation_ 



" Irie Shouichi talks about various mysteries! *Meanwhile in Italy*?! "

Translation by _Ann-chan_ :'D


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 17, 2008)

ohh seems interesting


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I want to hear about these mysteries. I wonder whats happening in Italy.


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 18, 2008)

> The Sun Ring is the vongola ring, which could/would kick Byakuran's ass.


the sky ring is the vongola boss ring if that is what you meant.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 18, 2008)

1st Vongola said:


> The Sun Ring is the vongola ring, which could/would kick Byakuran's ass.



Do you even read this manga?


----------



## Serp (Nov 18, 2008)

Maybe he was joking, we do do alot of that around here.


----------



## El Torero (Nov 18, 2008)

Spoilers already?


----------



## spaZ (Nov 18, 2008)

Not really spoilers just a preview type thing from a magazine.


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2008)

my mind was raped in ways i didnt think possible by this chapter


----------



## Shinji (Nov 19, 2008)

Shou is mindfucking


----------



## spaZ (Nov 19, 2008)

pictures


----------



## Novalis (Nov 19, 2008)

<33333333333333333333


----------



## spaZ (Nov 19, 2008)

LQ raw 
Source.


----------



## El Torero (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



We´re having a Byakuran vs XanXus coming at 300 km/h 
And who the hell is the frog head?


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 19, 2008)

new raw is epic  
*Spoiler*: __ 



xanxus vs byakuran


----------



## El Torero (Nov 19, 2008)

Deputy Myself said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement for the Chibi




*Spoiler*: __ 



And why don?t they search a replacement for Gola Mosca too? 

lol Yamamoto and Ryohei still asleep.


----------



## Novalis (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _little translation_ 



"Independent Assassin Squad loyal to Vongola IX"
"We do not recognise the current Vongola X!"

by kirimi :'D


 
looooooool  
that's so suitable.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 19, 2008)

Novalis said:


> *Spoiler*: _little translation_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they would say something like that woudnt they


----------



## BVB (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Maybe the frog head is basil?

But EPIC!! Varia is back, bitches!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 19, 2008)

shit i just think i bust nut while reading the raw


----------



## McLovin (Nov 19, 2008)

And with that KHR has just made up for the lameness that was Genkishi. Unless he ends up fighting one of these guys.

Levi looks like he's going to tie someone to a train tracks with that mustache.



Novalis said:


> *Spoiler*: _pic #2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2008)

genkishi was lame indeed


----------



## El Torero (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So, everything was planned by Irie, future Tsuna...and future Hibari. Good


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think I need to change my pants. Varia ain't nothing to fuck with


----------



## Aeon (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The mindfucking continues.


----------



## Skylit (Nov 19, 2008)

Karotte said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



But hasn't Basil the Rain Attribute? :amazed

Lussuria 

This Chapter will kicks asses


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 19, 2008)

lol @ Levi.

BEL YESPLZ


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMFG!!!!!!

FUTURE VARIA!!!!!!!

[seizure]


But where THE FUCK is future Xanxus?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 20, 2008)

we saw the back of his head i think lol


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2008)

xanxus plz 

Squalo looks cool


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 20, 2008)

Bel looks sexy 2 lol at levi and the tash though


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2008)

Woot. The fuckin Varia are back and ready to kick ass.


----------



## Zetta (Nov 20, 2008)

FUCK YEAH FUTURE VARIA!!!

Now all we need is Xanxus to break some fools and I'll be happy.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 20, 2008)

chap 219 scan: Source.
Link removed


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 20, 2008)

Great chapter. Having everything planned by Future Tsuna, Future Hibari, and Future Irie is fucking awesome.

lol the Varia seem ready to kick some ass. Wonder how their battle is going to go.


----------



## Skylit (Nov 20, 2008)

I'll hope the froghead ist Marmon/Viper. 

and i have doubt that he is dead.

because his life & money >>>>>> all. and he is a great illusionist. ;D


----------



## Aeon (Nov 20, 2008)

The Varia are making their move. 

Great chapter this week.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2008)

i never thought tsuna would be that cool (well his future self atleast)


----------



## Zaru (Nov 20, 2008)

This chapter was for one particular reason awesome.

It made me forget about the rather boring fighting that has been going on lately (kinda like Bleach) and suddenly put plot AND the varia back into action.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 20, 2008)

Zetta said:


> FUCK YEAH FUTURE VARIA!!!
> 
> Now all we need is Xanxus to break some fools and I'll be happy.



Qouted for the MUTHAFUCKING TRUTH!


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 20, 2008)

I wonder how much boxes has affected their fightingstyle, I hope the fight be skipped over for the most part like it's usually done with secondary characters.(Usually secondary as in not with Tsuna at the moment, for example future Hibari againt all the Fodders.)

Imagine Xanxus with new guns, another weapon box and an animal box like Dobermans or Rottweilers, something intimidating like that woould fit him.....Plus I want to know wether his flame of rage will also be transferred to his box weapons and animals giving them distinct Sky type abilities.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 20, 2008)

1st Vongola said:


> and i have doubt that he is dead.
> 
> because his life & money >>>>>> all. and he is a great illusionist. ;D



I'm pretty sure Viper's alive for three reasons.

1: How many times has he faked his own death? Reborn and Colonello themselves were surprised to find out he was alive. This means Viper did something that made them think he was probably dead. And once again, after his fight with Chrome, they wondered if he was killed, but they clarified that he escaped - prompting Xanxus to tell them to find him.

2: Colonello sacrificing himself just for Viper to commit suicide is sickeningly sad and makes Viper look shitty - isn't he an Arcobaleno? His "suicide" was probably an escape - he's a master of faking his own death.

3: We need some Arcobaleno action. =/ Loli-girl is obviously useless, and if I-Pin's teacher was the only one alive I'd be sad in pants.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 20, 2008)

owow, it's gonna be hard waiting for 220 now. ;-;

VARIIIIIIAAAAAAAAA


----------



## hazashi (Nov 20, 2008)

Awesome chapter, I wonder how difficult will Byakuran be to defeat.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 20, 2008)

everything was good this week except shitty naruto


----------



## Countach (Nov 20, 2008)

good chapter, im looking forward to seeing people from the present fighting


----------



## Serp (Nov 20, 2008)

OH YEA!, VARIA BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (CAPSLOCK) XANXUS PLZ!


----------



## Austeria (Nov 20, 2008)

VOOOOIIII! VARIA! 

That last page alone makes the chapter pure win. Bel and Squalo! pek Now, if only Xanxus shows up next chapter. And Dino and his Cavallones/Chiavarones/whatevertheyrecalled. I'm dying to see future Xanxus and Dino already.


----------



## Countach (Nov 20, 2008)

Serp said:


> OH YEA!, VARIA BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (CAPSLOCK) XANXUS PLZ!



i hope xanxus is not fodder for byakuran


----------



## spaZ (Nov 20, 2008)

He will defiantly put up a fight.


----------



## Countach (Nov 20, 2008)

spaZ said:


> He will defiantly put up a fight.



idk why but am i the only one that thinks byakuran looks real weak


----------



## BVB (Nov 20, 2008)

Countach said:


> idk why but am i the only one that thinks byakuran looks real weak



he is a typical bishie.. looking weak but owning hard


----------



## Shinji (Nov 20, 2008)

Countach said:


> idk why but am i the only one that thinks byakuran looks real weak



Byakuran is smart powerful. You might think he is weak cuz he is always smiling.

I think its logical that he already knows shou is playing with the vongola's.

Remember when he told Mukuro that once you let Shou find out i could no longer let you have your fun. And then he killed him. Plus Shou is the one who recommended Greco. Byakuran definitely has his suspicions about shou.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 20, 2008)

Byakuran definatly isn't weak. personally I don't think Xanxuswill beat him, but if he does it will be a big surprise to me but a pleasant one.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2008)

i had missed shinji and his millefiore wank 

what have you got to say about shou


----------



## Countach (Nov 20, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Byakuran is smart powerful. You might think he is weak cuz he is always smiling.
> 
> I think its logical that he already knows shou is playing with the vongola's.
> 
> Remember when he told Mukuro that once you let Shou find out i could no longer let you have your fun. And then he killed him. Plus Shou is the one who recommended Greco. Byakuran definitely has his suspicions about shou.



i did not mean he is weak, i just said he looks it

small frame
^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) hair
smile

the triple threat


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 20, 2008)

Countach said:


> i did not mean he is weak, i just said he looks it
> 
> small frame
> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) hair
> ...



You don't read much manga, do you?

That's the archetype for the pretty, aloof character. They're usually the most or second most dangerous in groups.


----------



## TigerTwista (Nov 20, 2008)

Mukuro is alive....


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 20, 2008)

So Viper/Marmon is still alive?



Countach said:


> i hope xanxus is not fodder for byakuran



He is.
Just like Mukuro.


----------



## Shinji (Nov 20, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> i had missed shinji and his millefiore wank
> 
> what have you got to say about shou



shou gonna die or get possessed, im leaning towards possessed 

Or he could be double mindfucking lol


----------



## Countach (Nov 20, 2008)

Malumultimus said:


> You don't read much manga, do you?
> 
> That's the archetype for the pretty, aloof character. They're usually the most or second most dangerous in groups.



i never said he was weak, just looks weak and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Nov 21, 2008)

OMFG WHERE IS XANXUS?!


----------



## Shinji (Nov 21, 2008)

Countach said:


> i never said he was weak, just looks weak and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like



lol ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) really?

I think tsuna looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but thats just my opinion


----------



## son_michael (Nov 21, 2008)

that was some amazing chapter, so bassically Future selves will train past selves?  OH HELL YEAH!


future Varia looks awesome as well,is xanus rebelling against Tsuna or is it all part of a big plan known in varia?


----------



## Novalis (Nov 21, 2008)

son_michael said:


> that was some amazing chapter, so bassically Future selves will train past selves?  OH HELL YEAH!




*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				kirimi said:
			
		

> And for the last time, all this talk about the future Guardians training the past Guardians refers to what's been going on the last 50 chapters. You're not going to see the future guardians again any time soon. That's the whole point. -_-





i think that's the answer to your question :'D;


----------



## spaZ (Nov 21, 2008)

Doesn't mean that will actually happen though. There is the chance that the future selves will end up fighting soon since Irie has them.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 21, 2008)

what makes you think he's right?     Iries not gonna leave the future selves locked up in that machine


----------



## McLovin (Nov 21, 2008)

The only part of this whole training plan that I hate is waiting till after everyone else to get Ryohei so he can lag behind even more. 

BTW, aren't we still missing one member of Varia besides Xanxus. Probably Gola's replacement since frog head reminds me too much of Viper with Fantasma not to be his replacement.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 21, 2008)

Ah shit i forgot about Gola lol


----------



## Countach (Nov 21, 2008)

Shinji said:


> lol ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) really?
> 
> I think tsuna looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but thats just my opinion



i mean he has a emo tattoo under his left eye, not the most manly thing i have ever seen


----------



## McLovin (Nov 21, 2008)

Either way Byakuran just comes off as rather dull to me. 

Admittedly he's still underdeveloped as of now, but even when they were just sitting on thrones and bitch slapping Hibari, Xanxus and Mukuro still interested me more than this marshmallow eating jerk.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 21, 2008)

I thought the whole scene of Byakuran turning sweet innocent little girl into mindless emotionless killer preety much cemented him as twisted sick evil mind nutcase



seems like the perfect villain to me


----------



## Kamina (Nov 21, 2008)

Finally we can see some future Varia action..


----------



## Shinji (Nov 21, 2008)

Countach said:


> i mean he has a emo tattoo under his left eye, not the most manly thing i have ever seen



a tattoo on the face is hardcore shit...



I don't know how you can think this guy doesn't look like a badass, he may not look like Xanxus, who was a complete incompetent dumb villain. He was rawr but no stradegy. 

Maybe you just don't like villains who are smart, tactical, manipulative, strong, and are considered to be god by his subordinates.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2008)

never compare xanxus and byakuran in your life never


----------



## Shinji (Nov 21, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> never compare xanxus and byakuran in your life never



Yeah i shouldn't its not fair to byakuran, he is about to rape him this arc.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2008)

xanxus will rape byakuran no way current tsuna can win


----------



## Shinji (Nov 21, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> xanxus will rape byakuran no way current tsuna can win



I bet you think Mukuro raped Byakuran too.. he had 2 hell rings as well...


----------



## spaZ (Nov 21, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> xanxus will rape byakuran no way current tsuna can win



Tsuna raped Xanxus, I don't see Xanxus raping Byakuran.


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2008)

with someone's else body 



spaZ said:


> Tsuna raped Xanxus, I don't see Xanxus raping Byakuran.



10 years ago


----------



## Novalis (Nov 21, 2008)

well, we don't know anything about tyl xanxus & byakuran. 
so it's all up in the air, i suppose.


----------



## Shinji (Nov 21, 2008)

lol simple plot tells us that xanxus will get raped by byakuran. The question is how bad will it be


----------



## Novalis (Nov 21, 2008)

as you may know, amano likes to surprise us :'D


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2008)

simple facts say shinji wanks byakuran the question is how bad


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 21, 2008)

So does anyone have a theory already about the guy with that weird hat?, it reminded me and someone (He posted a picture) of Supermario in that scubadiving suit from the old games.....

I can't really come up with someone that could be him, Mammon seems unlikely since it would require protection against the trinisette rays to survive as an Arcelabano....Even if he could fake his death, I doubt he succeeded in gettign that protection thought that would explain the frog hat.....


----------



## Serp (Nov 21, 2008)

Viper has been looking for a way to break the curse, maybe he did. And thus why he has started to age, and faked his death after colonello died. Now is back for vengeance.


----------



## Sin (Nov 22, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> simple facts say shinji wanks byakuran the question is how bad


About as hard as Byakuran will get raped at the end of the arc.


----------



## kaz (Nov 22, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> xanxus will rape byakuran no way current tsuna can win





Xanxus doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Novalis (Nov 22, 2008)

Shinji said:


> I don't know how you can think this guy doesn't look like a badass, he may not look like Xanxus, who was a complete incompetent dumb villain. He was rawr but no stradegy.



i beg to differ lol 
xanxus is/was anything but an " incompetent dumb villain "  





an " incompetent dumb villain " wouldn't plot anything, right ? 

--- 

well, you are pretty good at predicting plot-related shit anyway, eh ? 



Shinji said:


> lol shou is not losing in melone base though, he will probably be defeated at the end. But he is to plot relevant and byakurans most trusted advisor to get beat now. He is probably going to own tsuna this mini-arc. Since spanner warned him not to take on shou.





Shinji said:


> Hibari didn't outclass Gamma in power and skill. He just outsmarted him, because Gamma had no idea of his abilities. He didn't know his foxes could become a giant impaling device. Gamma practically impaled himself. And its a testament to how great gamma is, that he survived such a thing.





Shinji said:


> I see Hibari dying right now, but what does it matter he will be alive in the past.
> 
> And this hibari doesn't even have the vongola ring  , be a reason to bring him to the future, or maybe Tsuna and co will use Shou's time machine to go back in the past  , and the Millefiore will battle them in the present instead of the future as it seems now.



shall i go on ? 
anyways, your predictions are kinda untrue/subjective, don't ya think ? 
so you better stop claiming shit without backing it up :'D 

--- 



Shinji said:


> my fav char be Byakuran, but i also like Mukuro, Yama, and haya.



that explains everything anyway :lol


----------



## Shinji (Nov 22, 2008)

Novalis said:


> i beg to differ lol
> xanxus is/was anything but an " incompetent dumb villain "
> 
> 
> ...



He was the dumbass who wanted the vongola sky ring, but was not destined to wear it. To me that just ='s dumb, when he knew he wasn't a true heir.

As for those predictions you posted, thats just me ranting about shit i want to happen. You can ask Yanniv how much shit i have predicted correctly.


----------



## Novalis (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah, that's YOUR personal opinion; 
logically, not everyone agrees with you. 
so don't present that to us as a fait accompli, please. 

being obsessed with something =/= being dump ;
that's my opinion lol


----------



## Serp (Nov 22, 2008)

Xanxus wanting the sky ring is not all that flawed as you can still use the power of the Sky ring in other ways, as Byakuran wants it as well and he anit no Vongola ? Or is he?


----------



## sworder (Nov 22, 2008)

Xanxus is obviously going to lose. He'll just buy some time till Tsuna gets stronger.


----------



## Skylit (Nov 22, 2008)

Serp said:


> Viper has been looking for a way to break the curse, maybe he did. And thus why he has started to age, and faked his death after colonello died. Now is back for vengeance.



So I guess
every varia fights a specific opponent.

maybe "Marmon/Viper" vs. Ginger Bread

that would be 

[" because we dunno if froghead = viper ]


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 22, 2008)

Serp said:


> Xanxus wanting the sky ring is not all that flawed as you can still use the power of the Sky ring in other ways, as Byakuran wants it as well and he anit no Vongola ? Or is he?



Indeed it so but we don't know if he would wear it if he got the ring.


----------



## Novalis (Nov 22, 2008)

maybe i go out on a limb; 
i will laugh aloud, if byakuran loses ;'D


----------



## Countach (Nov 22, 2008)

byakuran looks like a emo fallout boy groupie i can never respect, he will never be badass no matter what he does

he may be a good villain in the future but as of right now he is just a over powered emo fangirl


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 23, 2008)

Xanxus doesn't even have to fight Byakuran to pwn him. He can just stroll by after Byakuran is defeated and take his Sky Mare ring.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 23, 2008)

So I guess we'll be in Italy next chapter? ?


----------



## Skylit (Nov 23, 2008)

Aeon said:


> So I guess we'll be in Italy next chapter? ?



Yeah, I guess so.


----------



## Penance (Nov 23, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> Xanxus doesn't even have to fight Byakuran to pwn him. He can just stroll by after Byakuran is defeated and take his Sky Mare ring.



  I could totally see that-and it'd be pretty awesome.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 23, 2008)

Italy pek


----------



## Felix (Nov 23, 2008)

Now we are talking
Back into business

No more Boxes... Please


----------



## Sin (Nov 23, 2008)

Felix said:


> Now we are talking
> Back into business
> 
> No more Boxes... Please


You're about to be real disappointed...


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2008)

Felix said:


> Now we are talking
> Back into business
> 
> No more Boxes... Please



lol cant you see superbi is actually chucking a box in the air


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 23, 2008)

More Squalo kicking ass time. 
Well tbh, he's never really kicked anyone's ass who was important lol. BUT HE BETTER NOW


----------



## Felix (Nov 23, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> lol cant you see superbi is actually chucking a box in the air



Doh 
I hate the box concept.
I hate it so much...

I just want it to go back as it was before this arc.
The arc has been great so far, except the boxes...


----------



## Countach (Nov 23, 2008)

Sin said:


> You're about to be real disappointed...



 so true


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 23, 2008)

kimidoll said:


> More Squalo kicking ass time.
> Well tbh, he's never really kicked anyone's ass who was important lol. BUT HE BETTER NOW



Don't bash the Basil!


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 24, 2008)

Felix said:


> Doh
> I hate the box concept.
> I hate it so much...
> 
> ...



Gokudera's use of his boxes are awesome. If he takes them back to the past with him i'd be really happy. Better than his dynamite throwing nonsense


----------



## Aeon (Nov 24, 2008)

What if the manga ends after they're done with the future?


----------



## silly (Nov 24, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> Gokudera's use of his boxes are awesome. If he takes them back to the past with him i'd be really happy. Better than his dynamite throwing nonsense



Haha, I agree with you here.


----------



## Serp (Nov 24, 2008)

Even if he doesn't keep all the boxes, at least keep the main flamethrower part.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 24, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> Gokudera's use of his boxes are awesome. If he takes them back to the past with him i'd be really happy. Better than his dynamite throwing nonsense



Hes the only one with a sick ass box weapon, all of the others are pretty much gay.


----------



## Sin (Nov 24, 2008)

Personally I like Yamamoto and his use of his ring/flame/box. It's too bad he got matched up way out of his league, but his use of his new abilities was interesting.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm interested in seeing a Sky Box in action. ?


----------



## Felix (Nov 24, 2008)

Indeed
Gokudera is an exception

Everything else range from meh to corny


----------



## BVB (Nov 24, 2008)

Both squalo and the guy who was fighting ryohei are throwing boxes in the air.


----------



## Serp (Nov 24, 2008)

Lussuria, and he is awesome


----------



## BVB (Nov 24, 2008)

Serp said:


> Lussuria, and he is awesome



never questioned his awesomeness, just forgot his name


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh got I can only imagine the destruction future Xanxus can cause.


----------



## Skylit (Nov 24, 2008)

Lussuria's Box Weapon will be a Steel knee for his right knee


----------



## Serp (Nov 24, 2008)

Nah is most likely a peacock or someshit


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 27, 2008)

thanks for raw


----------



## El Torero (Nov 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So, a black gentleman with a Mare Ring. Now there is only one Millfiore Guardian left


----------



## Skylit (Nov 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hell yeah! 

Some Varia - Action. 

But i want the translation, because i don?t know who the froghead is.


----------



## McLovin (Nov 28, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So, a black gentleman with a Mare Ring. Now there is only one Millfiore Guardian left



Don't you mean the guy in the shadows sitting down and drinking tea?


----------



## Novalis (Nov 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _chap 220_ 



 'Those people will certainly be surprised…
When they see you.' 

well, who could the RING HOLDER be ? 
you see, the varia actually has to know him :x 

omg! there are so many possibilities, really. 
it could be dino (lool) or even mammon. rofl~


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 28, 2008)

TRANSLATION


LOL. Squalo was fighting about meat. 


And the new Varia isn't Mammon/Viper, guys. ;A;


----------



## Countach (Nov 28, 2008)

very interesting indeed


----------



## Countach (Nov 28, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So, a black gentleman with a Mare Ring. Now there is only one Millfiore Guardian left



nah the black guy was the butler


----------



## spaZ (Nov 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't that ring that Squalo have look a little more powerful than those cheap rock rings? And didn't it almost look like a Vongola ring?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Who else here thought it was funny that Squalo had a Shark animal box, I certainly wasn't expecting something ironic since he had almost met his end during his last encounter with a shark.


----------



## Serp (Nov 28, 2008)

Hafock. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Who else here thought it was funny that Squalo had a Shark animal box, I certainly wasn't expecting something ironic since he had almost met his end during his last encounter with a shark.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I haven't read the chapter yet, but Squalo having an animal box that is a shark is the only thing he have without it being stupid. Squalo means shark, and many times Squalo has been compared to a shark many times, it is his trademark  [1] 
bottom panel


----------



## Skylit (Nov 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I love Fran and his personality


----------



## McLovin (Nov 28, 2008)

Xanxus owned this chapter without even being in it. 


*Spoiler*: _I was hoping that_ 



Fran's name would be related to the 7 sins as well. Oh well, It's not like it's necessarily I guess. I mean Xanxus' name isn't Satan or wrath. 



But he (looks like a he) needs to stop bitching about the hat. He'd be the most boring looking character in the series if it wasn't for that hat.


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 28, 2008)

little bit farfetched but sounds plausible if the author did that on purpose.


----------



## Serp (Nov 28, 2008)

I believe it was done on purpose, if all Varia have names that mean something, The Xs in XanXus names are greatly accented upon


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 28, 2008)

I kinda realised this a little late but 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Who took their Cloud position, they replaced Mammon so why not actually put an Cloud Flame user in that position for once.




@Serp:I always thought that Squalo's name went along with that sin theme they had going on in their names(In Xanxus' case his type of Skyflame) but I take it Squalo stands for Shark then while Superbi is pride.....Don't know any Italian so...

But there isn't a scan out yet(I haven't found one yet but I know Reborn takes a little longer then the rest and OP is not even out so I'm not even going to look for REborn), I guess everyone just did the same as me and read the translation and looked trough the RAW....You probably did the same so...


----------



## Serp (Nov 28, 2008)

Yea lol Squalo is the Proud Shark  Thats why he is the best!!!!!!!


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 28, 2008)

Alright so a shark and probably a frog for the froghead.......I wonder what kind of animals the rest of the Varia have.

I can only think of a whale or some other type of big sea creature for Levi, if the mangaka decided to go with the same theme as he did with Squalo.


----------



## Skylit (Nov 28, 2008)

Hafock. said:


> Alright so a shark and probably a frog for the froghead.......I wonder what kind of animals the rest of the Varia have.
> 
> I can only think of a whale or some other type of big sea creature for Levi, if the mangaka decided to go with the same theme as he did with Squalo.



My theory is....

Levi's Box = Leviathan

because of levi's full name


----------



## Serp (Nov 28, 2008)

Since a Leviathan is not a real animal. Levi will have an Electric Eel (it fucking fits).

XanXus will have whatever Tsunas box weapon will be, but a deadlier version of it.

Lussuria= peacock.

Bel= ? A hyena


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 28, 2008)

Serp said:


> Since a Leviathan is not a real animal. Levi will have an Electric Eel (it fucking fits).
> 
> XanXus will have whatever Tsunas box weapon will be, but a deadlier version of it.
> 
> ...



You really have a talent for this, I like all of the ideas.
The Electric Eel is much better then the Whale or something like that so I hope the mangaka doesn't follow the theme of giving them name related (If possible) animal boxes.

The peacock sounds good and the Hyena is the only animal I can think of that fits Bel, I couldn't come up with anything that might work with him.

I always though something like a Doberman or a Rottweiler would fit Xanxus but since I always thought that Tsuna would get an Lion, A Panther for Xanxus might work.

One comment though, the gigantic snake isn't a real animal either so a Leviathan is still possible, though like I said, the Electic Eel is much better.


----------



## Skylit (Nov 28, 2008)

But, Amano has the power, to make the leviathan "real".  

A hyena fits bel perfect.


----------



## Serp (Nov 28, 2008)

Actually Ryohei confirmed they found a real version of the Giant snake, 3 years ago or 7 years from now.

And The Leviathan is also referred to as a sea snake, and Levi is thunder, so the Eel fits both to a T.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 28, 2008)

I remember something about that but I just thought that Ryoohei was simply believing an myth or something, kinda dissapointing if the mangaka actually did that to rationalise the existence of a giant snake animal box......Either way I hope that the Giant Snake was a one time thing then cause it would be even more dissapointing if the mangaka kept doing stuff like "In the future a Unicorn was discovered, three years ago a yeti was discovered......."

Also if the animal was recently discovered then how could there be an box of it already, I thought all of the animal boxes were from the blueprints that were about a thousand years old..........The giant snake wasn't discovered at that time, and I don't like the idea of the box being a new design inspired by the rather recent discovery.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 28, 2008)

They can still design and make new boxes though... What do you think those inventors were doing? They probably made the old boxes than they created new ones.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah I know but I had the impression Animal boxes were from the blueprints while all (or most) of the weapon boxes were designed by the three geniuses.But that was just the impression I had.


----------



## Serp (Nov 28, 2008)

Yea new boxes are being invented all the time, mostly with technological bullshit. Boxes are in all senses just storage units. But they can't genetically create an animal I don't think. So new animal boxes just have any animal they want and then Boxify it 

Unicorn box FTW!


----------



## spaZ (Nov 28, 2008)

That guy that Royhei fought his box with the snake was new though.. And it was a huge ass snake.


----------



## Serp (Nov 28, 2008)

I know this is way out there, but did any of you guys watch beyblade. And the russians were creating new bit beasts by getting normal animals and sticking their spirits into the Bit chips, instead of the ancient spirits that others had. The boxes work similar. And like Spaz said  Bashina did say his box was new, the animal was discovered recently and new boxes are being created all the time, it fits.

I wonder if you can have humans as a box weapon ? actually Iris might have had a box to store her death stalk squad.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 28, 2008)

Beyblade....Hahah, That's one series I haven't heard about in years.....That really brings me back, the show was surprisingly entertaining considering it was about kids that took their tops to tournaments and used animal spirits to stop their opponent's top from spinning....

But I can't remember that Baishana said his box was new but I trust you and Serp's word since Serp has always been right about things like this before.

And about the humans in boxes......I hope not, it seems rather weird, even for this series, to be able to suck a human into a tiny box like that, I can live with specially designed animals and weapons fitting in it Pokeball style but Iris putting her Death Stalk unit in boxes is pushing it.


----------



## Serp (Nov 28, 2008)

Its very plausible for this series but they will never do it, they won't cross the line  I hope.


----------



## Sin (Nov 28, 2008)

> And about the humans in boxes......I hope not, it seems rather weird, even for this series, to be able to suck a human into a tiny box like that, I can live with specially designed animals and weapons fitting in it Pokeball style but Iris putting her Death Stalk unit in boxes is pushing it.



You know, i figured the rings on fire, or the kid with fire coming out of his forehead would be harder to believe than them shoving whatever into boxes.

If you're going to suspend your belief to accept that people can magically light their rings with fire and not have their hands burnt off, you might as well accept that they can shove whatever they want into boxes.


----------



## silly (Nov 28, 2008)

This weeks scan is out yet?


----------



## Serp (Nov 28, 2008)

Normally someone is saying this to me but, Sin you and your Logic is not wanted in anime/manga.


----------



## Sin (Nov 28, 2008)

Serp said:


> Normally someone is saying this to me but, Sin you and your Logic is not wanted in anime/manga.


 ...........

I'm puzzled. I'm saying if he can accept that fire coming from a ring won't set your hand on fire or burn off your finger, he can easily accept box weapons holding any type of animal/humans.

I'm supporting suspension of belief, not arguing against it


----------



## Serp (Nov 28, 2008)

Lol I know,  I messing with you. I was the one that suggested humans in boxes . All I was saying is that when reading manga somethings can be fucked up, while the others have a firm stance on the logical , people pick and chose.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 28, 2008)

Sin said:


> ...........
> 
> I'm puzzled. I'm saying if he can accept that fire coming from a ring won't set your hand on fire or burn off your finger, he can easily accept box weapons holding any type of animal/humans.
> 
> I'm supporting suspension of belief, not arguing against it



You're forgetting that it's Dying Will Flame coming from his head and not just normal fire, hence no burning.

Look I agree that there is some crazy shit going on but so far I haven't seen anything that would enable Humans fitting in boxes, but then again time travel isn't really less far out then size manipulation like that.....


----------



## Sin (Nov 28, 2008)

Hafock. said:


> You're forgetting that it's Dying Will Flame coming from his head and not just normal fire, hence no burning.
> 
> Look I agree that there is some crazy shit going on but so far I haven't seen anything that would enable Humans fitting in boxes, but then again time travel isn't really less far out then size manipulation like that.....


The second you accept the concept of a "Dying Will Flame" you're really not allowed to nitpick things like box-weapons.


----------



## Serp (Nov 28, 2008)

You can accept giant snakes, kangaroos, 1000 slugs but not a human fitting into a box .


----------



## Sin (Nov 28, 2008)

All I'm saying is, in a world where humans fight with "fire" that comes from their "will" and get shot with bazookas that make you swap places with your future self for 10 minutes, size manipulation of humans in tiny boxes should be the least of your worries.


----------



## Serp (Nov 28, 2008)

Just to make sure, you do realise I am agreeing with you Sin, right?


----------



## Skylit (Nov 28, 2008)

silly said:


> This weeks scan is out yet?



Nope. It isn't.


----------



## Sin (Nov 28, 2008)

Serp said:


> Just to make sure, you do realise I am agreeing with you Sin, right?


Yeah lol 

I just didn't quote Haf. I was directing my statement at him.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 28, 2008)

I like to be able to explain things logically, rather difficult with anime but I try to keep the rules and such of that series in mind.....For example Dying Will can be used to explain most of the weirdness, but since there hasn't been anything about size manipulation I found it rather weird and couldn't make the slightest sense of it, rather ironic since Time travel hasn't really been explained well neither.(IE:they never said how the bazooka works and such......)

BUt I have to agree here that with all of the weird things going on, I shouldn't really be that surprised by size manipulation....I still dislike the idea though but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Sin (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, you've seen an example of things expanding through Dying Will Flames (Hibari), so it's not completely baseless.


----------



## Serp (Nov 28, 2008)

But what I don't understand is why size manipulations of the other dying will animals doesn't bother you. Human or Kangaroo or whatever are all mammals what difference is there really.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 28, 2008)

It didn't bother me since they were created to be able to do so, wasn't the entire principle of the box weapons that they were animal and weapons that could be stored in small boxes and then used when needed.....Though the powersource needed was unavailable at the time until DWF was used.

I would prefer it if it is limited to that and that we won't be seeing houses or people being carried like they're pokemon or something.'

EDIT:



Sin said:


> Well, you've seen an example of things expanding through Dying Will Flames (Hibari), so it's not completely baseless.



Yeah but so far that only works one way, though the Stalk unit also use Cloud flames I dislike the idea of them also being capable of shrinking, since propagation has nothing to do with that.Anymore shrinking then shrinking back to normal size after the flame is cancelled doesn't seem logical to me but that's the mistake I keep making ......

It's rather difficult since I shouldn't be surprised by unlogical stuff after seeing magical flames and baby hitmen and such here but until I see something in the manga that proves that things like human size manipulation is possible, I simply can't live with accept something like that.


----------



## Serp (Nov 28, 2008)

Well things aren't really created for a box, as shown by Collonellos pacifier and Hibari's Tonfa, anything can go in a box they don't need to be created for that box. And what about creating humans for the box


----------



## Sin (Nov 28, 2008)

I miss Hibari


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 28, 2008)

Serp said:


> Well things aren't really created for a box, as shown by Collonellos pacifier and Hibari's Tonfa, anything can go in a box they don't need to be created for that box. And what about creating humans for the box



Haha, once again I've totally forgotten about something and you're there to prove me wrong 

Well the pacifier was a little weird though, it didn't shoot out or anything like any other box but instead it seemed as if the box was used a makeshift safe but about the Tonfas.....I can't remember wether the Tonfa were from a weapon box or are simply his old tonfa in a storage box but your memory of the manga is much better then mine since I tend to forget most of it after a weeks since I never reread or anything.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 28, 2008)

I miss you posting here  

Link removed


----------



## Serp (Nov 28, 2008)

Did you just say weird , look back at Gamma having a box full of excess flames and another with suppressed energy for his foxes. And the whole system C.A.I


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 28, 2008)

Serp said:


> Did you just say weird , look back at Gamma having a box full of excess flames and another with suppressed energy for his foxes. And the whole system C.A.I



I don't find storage boxes weird, Gamme could've just used on of those by pouring flame into them earlier and by the time he was in the battle his flame had regenerated,though that special box seems like some sort of Thunder Box either releases the foxes their full power or increases it.

But either way I'm giving up on trying to make sense out of this, it's simply not possible and I was a fool for trying to do so....I'll stick to making sense out of Anime RPs.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 28, 2008)

I am surprised theres not a scan out yet, heck if I knew it was going to take this long I would of worked on it myself. Though for bink its probably the last page is taking a while to do since its a double spread and theres on big ass piece of text that needs to be redrawn.


----------



## El Torero (Nov 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



There are only 2 options for me for that Six Funeral guy: Dino or Dr.Shamal.


----------



## Luciana (Nov 29, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> There are only 2 options for me for that Six Funeral guy: Dino or Dr.Shamal.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Dino = Nah i don't think he can be Cloud or Storm :/ 
Shamal = possible. 
like already said in other forum,my money goes for Lanchia


----------



## Serp (Nov 29, 2008)

If they divided up the 8 artifacts evenly between the black spell and white spell, the last 2 mare rings have to be one black spell and one while spell  /ramblings


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 29, 2008)

They said Dino was sent to Japan so hopefully we'll be seeing him with Tsuna & Co, or he might just go to the Vongola base.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 29, 2008)

It's Longchamp, obviously. 

lol seriously, I hope it's not Mukuro or something. :<

I can't see Dino or Shamal as the person, though.


----------



## Serp (Nov 29, 2008)

Mukuro got pwn'd so its not him. I so hope its longchamp, anime team will be soo fucked.


----------



## Sin (Nov 29, 2008)

Mukuro might have been brainwashed like Uni, so you never know.

[/hope]


----------



## Serp (Nov 29, 2008)

But I doubt they would have given him a Mare ring so soon


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice to see the Varia mobilizing here and they brought some nice entertainment. Squalo is still awesome and Xanxus still seems to be a douche. 



Serp said:


> Mukuro got pwn'd so its not him. I so hope its longchamp, anime team will be soo fucked.



I want this for the lulz to be had if it is him.


----------



## Serp (Nov 29, 2008)

I loved the conversation about Xanxus. "but...we brought that too! fucking Xanxus!" or words to that effect.


----------



## Sin (Nov 29, 2008)

Xanxus should at least defeat the mare ring user that will "shock" people. I assume they'll have Byakuran not be there or have escaped in order to prevent Xanxus' hype from being torn to shreds. That or Byakuran will actually defeat Xanxus, to hype him more.


----------



## Serp (Nov 29, 2008)

And the Ring that squalo was using that looks like a Vongola ring, is a Varia ring it holds the Varia insignia and thats most likely why it looks like a Vongola ring, as they were lower class Vongola mafia rings, and thus have the same design.


----------



## Fleecy (Nov 30, 2008)

Varia chapter was badass.  Froggy Fran seems to be a tad interesting. I know I prefer him over that annoying twit, Mammon.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok I'm really confused. Isn't the 7^3 thing mean seven vongola rings, seven pacifiers, and seven mare rings?

But didn't Genkishi say there are only six?


----------



## Serp (Dec 1, 2008)

^ Genkishi was talking about the hell rings, which aren't part of the 7^3 but rather actually demonic rings.


----------



## Countach (Dec 1, 2008)

the whole meat thing made me lul


----------



## Novalis (Dec 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 221_ 



the new m. commander seems to be bel's twin brother lol 
it's not been verified yet, though. 
but hey, it's quite plausible 'cause bel's 'past' was shortly mentioned in chap 220.
furthermore, they are twin brothers lol so both are storm attributes :']


----------



## El Torero (Dec 3, 2008)

Novalis said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 221_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF didn?t see that coming


----------



## Serp (Dec 3, 2008)

Novalis said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 221_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome Fudge buckets.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Out of all the Varia, my other 2 faves had a detailed backstory, Viper has his, now its time for Bels to strike back. But even with a Varia ring, I can't see Bel beating his brother with a Mare. Seeing as what we picked up is they are similar but Bel is batshit insane.


----------



## Novalis (Dec 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _221_ 



IF the spoiler is really true, then it's pretty clear that the m. commander WILL be bel's opponent; i don't think that bel would lose, but he wouldn't win, either ; maybe he will tie with him [then again, bel's twin hasn't even been introduced yet lol x'D] and really, miss amano is truly clever lol


----------



## Serp (Dec 3, 2008)

Novalis said:


> *Spoiler*: _221_
> 
> 
> 
> IF the spoiler is really true, then it's pretty clear that the m. commander WILL be bel's opponent; i don't think that bel would lose, but he wouldn't win, either ; maybe he will tie with him [then again, bel's twin hasn't even been introduced yet lol x'D] and really, miss amano is truly clever lol




*Spoiler*: __ 



If Bel "killed" his twin, that either means he was stronger than him before and the difference in rings will seal the gap making them equal, or the fact that his brother survived proves Bel anit worth shit, kinda like Squalo vs Genkishi.


----------



## Novalis (Dec 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i wouldn't say that, i suppose.
we actually don't know what happened back then ; 

but squalo did know that genkishi wanted him to win lol 
so basically, it wasn't a 'real' fight xD;


----------



## Serp (Dec 3, 2008)

Novalis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Thats my point, I'm saying did Bel really "win" because he was better, or did his brother let him win,  now do you see the parallel I was talking about.


----------



## Novalis (Dec 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ROFL YEAH~

BUT twins are twins lol
they should be equally strong, theoretically ;


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 3, 2008)

Jet the Villain said:


> Nice to see the Varia mobilizing here and they brought some nice entertainment. Squalo is still awesome and *Xanxus still seems to be a douche.*



Take it back or face my *FLAMES OF WRATH!!!*


----------



## Serp (Dec 3, 2008)

Novalis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



If Bel and his twin are equal, and they have different strenght rings,


----------



## Novalis (Dec 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah, but we don't know what their RINGS are capable of lol 

so we shouldn't compare them. don't ya think ?


----------



## spaZ (Dec 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Remember the power of the ring is based on ones resolve. Bels could be 10x what his brothers is, so the and the type of rings really don't matter. Just Mare/Vongola/Pacifers they just let the people draw out a more pure flame.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 3, 2008)

sounds interesting i cant wait now


----------



## Aeon (Dec 3, 2008)

If the spoiler is true, I didn't expect that turn of events.


----------



## Serp (Dec 3, 2008)

And Bel is batshit insane thats alot of resolve Genkishi's transformation for example.


----------



## Novalis (Dec 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _221_ 



the spoiler is true :']



_chocobo_ed@HR_


----------



## El Torero (Dec 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



is Bel brother from the White or the Black Spell?


----------



## Luciana (Dec 4, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> is Bel brother from the White or the Black Spell?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Black,look at his shoulders
the coat is black =P


----------



## Serp (Dec 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This means the last Mare ring holder is a white spell


----------



## El Torero (Dec 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol with the weesel having the same hair of Bel


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 4, 2008)

The chapter looked awesome, I barely knew what was going on though but


*Spoiler*: __ 



The weasel surprised me, I didn't expect it to be that impressive but it seemed quite capable for such a small animal.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 6, 2008)

I have reborn for the ds, every character up to the training in the future stuff...

so Mukuro's crew, Varia, Millfiore, Tsuna and all...Adult I-pin and Lambo...even Lanchia! Omg just too epic!

it even has those two zombie like thingies who were controlled by Birds and the flute-chick from the kokuyo arc.


----------



## Serp (Dec 6, 2008)

Tsuna on my game is too hax, so fast  But Ryohei's punches are strong and can sometimes win


----------



## Skylit (Dec 6, 2008)

Ryohei is epic.

And his punches are more then epic. o_O xD


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 6, 2008)

has been out for a while.


----------



## Austeria (Dec 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bel's brother looks like he might just be as batshit insane as Bel. 

I'm looking forward to the next chapter. Also, cool weasel with some funky haircut.


----------



## Serp (Dec 6, 2008)

Batshit insane and storm users seem to fit  Bianchi, Hayato, Bel and Bels brother all seem a bit crazy at times.


----------



## Serp (Dec 6, 2008)

^Lol what Xanxus cloud. I-pin as Sun meh. 

PSP Tsuna gets Dying willl breakthrough first and X burner.


----------



## Tay (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm only on chapter 162, but I love this manga so far! Hopefully I can get caught up by Monday.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 7, 2008)

So what's the point of bringing Bel's brother up?

Is he one of the funeral wreaths or something?


----------



## Novalis (Dec 7, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> plus...something is odd I-pin is listed as Sun-attribute...and Xanxus as Cloud attribute...you think it's cannon?



it can't be canon lol  
sky flames are orange-coloured; tsuna's and xanxus' flames are orange. 
cloud flames are violet; hibari's flames have the same colour. 
rain flames are blue-coloured; yamamoto's (and squalo's) flames are blue. 

Etcetera.


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 7, 2008)

*Scantalation;* Read online.



?Sharingan Squid? said:


> So what's the point of bringing Bel's brother up?
> 
> Is he one of the funeral wreaths or something?



Yep, he is. Most likely has the Storm attribute like Bel.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 7, 2008)

'OI Irie let me punch you once!'


----------



## Skylit (Dec 7, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> 'OI Irie let me punch you once!'



"Let me do it first."


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 7, 2008)

So will Bel fight his brother then? 

His brother has a very un-brother-ish name


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 7, 2008)

Novalis said:


> it can't be canon lol
> sky flames are orange-coloured; tsuna's and xanxus' flames are orange.
> cloud flames are violet; hibari's flames have the same colour.
> rain flames are blue-coloured; yamamoto's (and squalo's) flames are blue.
> ...



Even simpler, Xanxus faced Tsuna in the Vongala Ring battles, only people with the same flames could fight each other. (Ignoring the fact that they used a Sky flamed powered robot as an Cloud Varia)


----------



## Serp (Dec 7, 2008)

Maybe Gola Mosca did dying will zero point breakthrough custom on Kyudaimeres flames and converted them into his own cloud flames


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 7, 2008)

that seems very likely


----------



## Serp (Dec 7, 2008)

Or maybe he is a robot so doesn't have his own flames even if he does embody the aspects of the cloud guardian, and still needed a power source and could be powered by anything.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 7, 2008)

or maybe its a plot hole


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 7, 2008)

^What the porn??

Does anyone have the scan for the recent chapter yet?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 7, 2008)

wrong thread.. anywho, I find this _Twin_ business thing a bit old.


----------



## Serp (Dec 7, 2008)

Its not really a plot hole, Gola Mosca was a machine and thus didn't really fit the requirements for a cloud guardian, and as Xanxus commissioned him, I think he also knew that Gola wasn't a real cloud guardian , so Instead he just had another Sky user in a metal suit, I really don't see a plot hole.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 7, 2008)

What was he going to do with the Cloud ring though


----------



## Serp (Dec 7, 2008)

All he wanted was the Sky ring really. And a moving tank is one way to help you get it.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 8, 2008)

Bel's brother definitely looks like he could beat him in the insanity department.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 8, 2008)

Is it just me or does Jill look uglier than Bel? I thought they were identical twins. And  @ Fran, getting all those knives stuck in his back. He must have a high tolerance for pain.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 9, 2008)

OK WTF I JUST NOTICED SOMETHING IN THE VOLUME 17 TANKO. 

Magazine....


Tanko....


Why the fuck does Byakurans ring look different? Also on chapter 168 of the magazine it looks like the tanko scan's ring...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 9, 2008)

i have no idea


----------



## Serp (Dec 9, 2008)

Well I don't remember it looking so weird before. The Tanko one is the proper one though. this yea this one looks like the Tanko scan, but Spaz what chapter did those 2 pics you posted come from?


----------



## spaZ (Dec 9, 2008)

They came from chapter 147.


----------



## Novalis (Dec 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _222_ 





			
				ann-chan said:
			
		

> 昔からベルはジルに勝てなかった
> Bel could never win against Jill before.
> 
> なので小さいころにジルのメシに下剤を混ぜてやっと勝った
> ...



an electric ray and a peacock ? lol x'D


----------



## Skylit (Dec 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



A Peacock. 

Another Reason why I love Lussuria so much. xD



> Four people open their boxes and the chapter ends.



Who could it be?


----------



## Novalis (Dec 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _222_ 



Es könnte nahezu JEDER sein lol
Aber ich denke schon, dass sich der Satz "_Four people open their boxes and the chapter ends_." auf die Konfrontation 'Jill & Bel' bezieht ; 

Vielleicht öffnet der Butler und (oder) Fran eine Box  

LOL GERMAN


----------



## Serp (Dec 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Serp said:


> Since a Leviathan is not a real animal. Levi will have an Electric Eel (it fucking fits).
> 
> XanXus will have whatever Tsunas box weapon will be, but a deadlier version of it.
> 
> ...






I called it, and heres hope Jill has the hyena.


----------



## Skylit (Dec 10, 2008)

Novalis said:


> *Spoiler*: _222_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



German 

Hell yeah xD

Ich hoffe es ist Fran dabei. 

Was k?nnte in seiner Box sein?/What fits him as a/for box weapon? [is that right? o_o v________V -_____-]


----------



## Novalis (Dec 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fran ist ein supaa cooler Ersatz für Mammon. 
Jetzt fehlt nur noch XX und dann ist die Truppe komplett :'D
Er lässt aber auf sich warten ;__; 

yeah lol 
i have the impression that his animal box weapon could be a frog


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 10, 2008)

the german talk is that related to the spoilers? I wanna know


----------



## Skylit (Dec 10, 2008)

Novalis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Fran ist einfach cool. 
Der Wolken-Guardian f?llt doch noch o_o"

Then... I guess.... the Hat is Fantasma and his boxweapon. 






Hibari Kyoya said:


> the german talk is that related to the spoilers? I wanna know



Yeah, it is. ~~


----------



## spaZ (Dec 10, 2008)

How about speaking English since this is an English forum...


----------



## Novalis (Dec 10, 2008)

Mammon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ich denke nicht, dass überhaupt einer existiert lol Der letzte war Gola Mosca, oder ? Und Gola Mosca war Bestandteil von Xanxus' Plan (Du weißt schon, lol. Er hat seinen Stiefvater in die Maschine "gesteckt" und sozusagen war diese nicht wirklich ein "Guardian". Von daher glaube ich, dass es gar keinen mehr gibt. Aber ich könnte mich natürlich irren, denn vielleicht führt Amano plötzlich einen neuen "Guardian" ein :'/ 




i'll translate it later, i suppose.


----------



## Novalis (Dec 10, 2008)

Novalis said:
			
		

> Es könnte nahezu JEDER sein lol
> Aber ich denke schon, dass sich der Satz "Four people open their boxes and the chapter ends." auf die Konfrontation 'Jill & Bel' bezieht sag;
> 
> Vielleicht öffnet der Butler und (oder) Fran eine Box
> ...



It could be nearly everybody lol 
But I think that the sentence "Four people open their boxes and the chapter ends." relates to Jill & Bel's encounter.

Maybe the butler (or Fran) will open a box.



			
				Mammon said:
			
		

> Ich hoffe es ist Fran dabei.



I hope that Fran will be one of those four people. 



			
				Novalis said:
			
		

> Fran ist ein supaa cooler Ersatz für Mammon.
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch XX und dann ist die Truppe komplett :'D
> Er lässt aber auf sich warten ;__;
> 
> ...



Fran is a supaa cool replacement for Mammon. 
Now only XX has to be introduced. 
He is long in coming, though.



			
				Mammon said:
			
		

> Fran ist einfach cool.
> Der Wolken-Guardian fällt doch noch o_o"
> 
> Then... I guess.... the Hat is Fantasma and his boxweapon.



Fran is just cool. 
But hey, the cloud guardian is still missing, right ? 



			
				Novalis said:
			
		

> Ich denke nicht, dass überhaupt einer existiert lol Der letzte war Gola Mosca, oder ? Und Gola Mosca war Bestandteil von Xanxus' Plan (Du weißt schon, lol. Er hat seinen Stiefvater in die Maschine "gesteckt" und sozusagen war diese nicht wirklich ein "Guardian". Von daher glaube ich, dass es gar keinen mehr gibt. Aber ich könnte mich natürlich irren, denn vielleicht führt Amano plötzlich einen neuen "Guardian" ein :'/



I don't think that Amano will introduce a "new" cloud guardian. The last one was Gola Mosca, right ? And Gola Mosca was part of Xanxus' plan (as you know, he used his stepfather as an energy source for G. M.; therefore, the machine actually wasn't a guardian. And that is why I think that she won't introduce a new cloud guardian, but of course I might be wrong.

my posts are actually not so important that i would have to translate them lol


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 10, 2008)

ITT; KHR Spoilers and German lessons. 

It never really came to mind that there wasn't a Cloud guardian in the Varia before. /slowpoke.jpg


----------



## Serp (Dec 11, 2008)

Well (Von)Gola Mosca was awesome,  he represented his sin so much.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 11, 2008)

Hmm, feels weird seeing the Varia again. I was so enjoying the twist in the Tsuna gang part that I care less about them. 

I really wonder what Byakuran's power is. Imo. I think it's reality warping. special circumstances and all that, along with the ability to see through and take otu Mukoro. It's gotta be crazy tight-special-gift-awesome-fantastic!


----------



## Serp (Dec 11, 2008)

Watch when Byakuran is future Tsuna and is all some sort of plan to get his Vongola ring back 

I keed, I keed


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 11, 2008)

That would be an epic twist. I would not discount it!
As long as rebron plays some part in it I'll be happy either way.


----------



## Serp (Dec 11, 2008)

If you think about it, it fits. The plan is to also cure the Arcobaleno, the way he mindfucked Uni was simply asking her for her help and she is playing dumb. He used a mist user to fake his death. He used hyper intuition to beat future Mukuro. ? As his plan had to be undercover, he thought it best not to use the Vongola rings hence got the Mare rings, and destroyed the V rings as they were a threat. Now he needs them back  and here comes time travel. 

???


Profit.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok................. wtf tsuna will assrape bykuran and fucking assrape him again.


----------



## Skylit (Dec 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fran has a Hell Ring 



And Fran is one of the persons at the end


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 11, 2008)

meh i dont have a clue what was going on but good chap neway


----------



## McLovin (Dec 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fran vs Benson will be epic.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 12, 2008)

I didn't know Hitman Reborn's mangaka was a girl! I also didn't know that her editors are shonen-ai fans either.  Apparently Tsuna and company (current) are around 15-16 years old. Time flies.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2008)

^^

you didnt know it was a chick  i was surprised when i learned that


----------



## spaZ (Dec 13, 2008)

OMG STFU.

Go translate it your self if your that impatient.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah but its a shitty ass raw... People like franky probably already have the trans but are just waiting on a decent raw to pop up. 

And why don't you read this forums rules. 
I AM A GENIUS.


----------



## Skylit (Dec 13, 2008)

> ask silly or *Mammon*



Did you call? 

Belphegor and Rasiel

One word: epic.


----------



## El Torero (Dec 13, 2008)

Mammon said:


> Did you call?
> 
> Belphegor and Rasiel
> 
> One word: epic.



I love you . Lol Fran. Lol Lussuria.

And Spaz, for your own good, stop being stupid and arrogant, if you do that you?ll stop failing in life


----------



## Serp (Dec 13, 2008)

Guys calm the fuck down.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 13, 2008)

Lol wut happen?



Fleecy said:


> I didn't know Hitman Reborn's mangaka was a girl




Interesting 

Lussuria's peacock was so fitting  Same with Levi's manta.
This next chapter should be very interesting. Hell Ring vs Mare Ring, twin against twin. Which one is the evil one?


----------



## Serp (Dec 13, 2008)

I new Levi would have something like that, I just lent more towards Eel, Lussuria was obvious as I stated when the Varia reappeared. 

And the there is no evil twin  

I actually think Jill is white spell, IIRC Irie also has a black cape but its the colour of their uniform which matters. Which means if Black spell and White spell have equal guardians, the cloud user will be Black spell.


----------



## Novalis (Dec 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Translation by Ann-chan_ 





-pg01-
Insert: Appearing from the Box Weapons are?!

Visone Tempesta!!! (Storm Mink)

Bel: *chuckles*

Zil: Come out

-pg02-

Pipistrello Tempesta!!! (Storm Bat)

Insert: Jill unleashes the animal that tears through the dark!!

Target 223: 4 opened boxes.

-pg03-

Bel: Shishi, what an impertinent Box Weapon.
Mink: Kii

Zil: Is yours some kind of skunk?
Anyway, I might not even have to do anything. Right,
Olgert.

Olgert: Yes, Sir.

-pg05-
Fran: Oooooh~
That was close~
Thank you~ sempai

Bel: Don't say thanks, Frog.
What happened to your Box Weapon?

Fran: I did my best, but....
I couldn't decide on a pose so I couldn't open it.

Bel: Pose?

Fran: Don't all heroes who transform and magicians who cast spells have those?

-pg06-
Fran: I'm the type of person for whom doing that is necessary.

Pose explanation: Both hands to the front.
Raise left hand.
Raise right hand too.
Haaaa~~~
Open!!

Bel: I'm going to kill you.
Or better, commit suicide here.

Fran: The thing is though, I can't raise my arms because of this hat.
So what I'm saying is, can I remove this thing?

Bel: No way!! You'll die wearing this!!

-pg07-
Zil: Are you ok, Bel?
Shishi

Bel: I'll do it without this idiot.
There's no problem at all~

Zil: That's good.
By the way,
I haven't restrained myself since a while ago.

-pg08-
Mink: Giii

Fran: Sempai....?!

-pg09-
Zil: Shatter

Bel: Ah

Zil: Bahaa~
Serves you right, shitty little brother
Ever since you were born it was your destiny to wind up like this!!

Guys: Bel-sama!! Fran-sama!!

-pg13-
Squalo: What's that?

Guy: I believe it's three large airborne Box Weapons!
They seem to be headed for the castle!! I'll perform the Special Attack!!

Squalo: Have Bel and Fran been defeated....!
Hold the Special Attack!!

Guy: Gya
Phone: Zaaa (sound of a dead line)

Squalo: Tch, such a useless death!!
Lussuria!!
Can you hear me?!

Lussuria: eh?
What?

-pg14-
Levi: Boss.....!!

Zil: Shishishi
It got squashed

-pg15-
Zil: The Vongola's best squad, terminated~!!
Ba~haa~

??: Shut up

Olgert: What is...?

-pg16-17-

Xanxus: You damn shit.

insert: The look that erases all arguments.
TYL Xanxus.... starts moving!


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 18, 2008)

ilu Amano for that page. [heart]

now we know why the spoilers were kinda late. the readers/scanners were still trying to get over -that- page.


----------



## Novalis (Dec 18, 2008)

xx is like a coolio christmas present <3
well, maybe he will be under my christmas tree 

LOOOOL


----------



## DethStryque (Dec 18, 2008)

wonder when dino will be coming out theres been some hype about his future self...


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 18, 2008)

Yar, Reborn's mangaka is a girl. So is D.Gray-man's. Which is funny since they came out at the same time (like a month apart) and have about the same popularity (popular cliche shounen outside of the epic 4).


----------



## Serp (Dec 18, 2008)

Epic 4  I thought it was just the holy trinity what is the fourth?


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 18, 2008)

Serp said:


> Epic 4  I thought it was just the holy trinity what is the fourth?



Hunter x Hunter?


----------



## Sin (Dec 18, 2008)

Malumultimus said:


> Hunter x Hunter?


HxH is way too inconsistent. It's the "Holy Trinity" for a reason (even tho 2/3 of those suck balls).


----------



## Serp (Dec 18, 2008)

Lol at HXH not to say its a bad series but its not grouped with those three.


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 18, 2008)

I want to laugh, but I'm afraid you're serious...

I hope you aren't implying Naruto or Bleach is better than Hunter x Hunter. Then I'd suppose your moderator status is purely out of your understanding of the forums, and your understanding of manga is not something to take too seriously... This is Jump basics here.

"But Bleach, Hunter x Hunter, Naruto, One Piece, all of Jump's most popular manga are mainstream battle manga." ~ Bakuman


----------



## spaZ (Dec 18, 2008)

It doesn't have to be good to be called the holy 3. Just means they are the most popular.


----------



## Serp (Dec 18, 2008)

I want to laugh at you. Spaz seems to get it.



> Lol at HXH *not to say its a bad series* but its not *grouped* with those three.



I said its not a bad series, but not grouped with those things, so you better calm yourself when talking about me or my status.


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 18, 2008)

I said the "epic 4" as in the "top 4." It most certainly is. I never gave it some special name like the Trinity. My point was no different than that very line from Bakuman - One Piece, Hunter x Hunter, Naruto, Bleach...the most popular series in Jump. That's all I said...

I said Reborn's and D.Gray-man's popularity is the best in Jump outside of those four - since those four are obvious givens (again, Bakuman quote).

You said, "Four?" As if implying Reborn and D.Gray-man are more popular than Hunter x Hunter. And then "lol'd" at it...

Yes, clearly I'm the one at fault here.


----------



## Sin (Dec 18, 2008)

spaZ said:


> It doesn't have to be good to be called the holy 3. Just means they are the most popular.


spaZ as usual, is right.


----------



## Serp (Dec 18, 2008)

I said four, I didn't know which 4 your were referring to, as with the trinity being a defined name, all those 3 are grouped together under that heading.

And then you said HXH, I lol'd as I had never heard the term 'Epic four' and then lol'd when you said it was HXH as I always saw the other three referenced together, and didn't know you had added it to the group, you used the term epic four as we should all automatically know what ones you were talking about and then get butthurt when I say I had never really seen HxH grouped in with Op, bleach and Naruto as usually its just those 3 being mentioned, never once saying a bad thing about it. Please quote me where I say D-gray man or Reborn is more popular, or concede.


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll concede when you show me another candidate for "fourth." 

Really, you know how you meant it. If it makes you feel or look better by pretending otherwise, then go ahead. But we're veering off-topic here, Moderator.

EDIT:

Negged. ._. I expected more maturity out of fellow Reborn fans. Regardless...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't tell if Fran is lulz or epic - not wanting to release because he can't do a cool pose.


----------



## Serp (Dec 18, 2008)

If I meant it otherwise, I would say so I am not scared of you or what you think, what reason would I have to pretend otherwise 

But your right we are veering off topic. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



From that other pic we have, TYL XanXus has his hair abit more down that the last time we saw him, kinda like 16y/o Hibari . Man I love Xanxus, I think the only sky user that isn't one of my favorites is Byakuran.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Didn't the butler have a pelican last chapter?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Xanxus chillin in his Easy chair. pek

He looks like he's wearing the same clothes he did in the past.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, like Kekkaishi?


----------



## Sin (Dec 20, 2008)

Aeon said:


> Oh yeah, like Kekkaishi?


Thanks for pouring salt on the wound 

Yeah, exactly like Kekkaishi.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 20, 2008)

Sin said:


> Thanks for pouring salt on the wound
> 
> Yeah, exactly like Kekkaishi.



Err, I thought that by not including any kind of smiley it would soften the blow...


----------



## BVB (Dec 20, 2008)

Are Bel and Fran really defeated? that would be pathetic 

yay for xanxus owning next chap


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 20, 2008)

Xanxus is 2 badass lol


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, Fran was fucking useless.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 20, 2008)

Karotte said:


> Are Bel and Fran really defeated? that would be pathetic



 Nah, He can't fail that bad. I'm sure they'll get up. I was hoping that was an illusion and somehow he knew what the bat does.

At least those two freaks finally stopped grinning at each other.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 20, 2008)

Idiot butler broke Xanxus' glass of wine. There will be retribution!


----------



## spaZ (Dec 20, 2008)

Ohhhh someones going to get fucked up now.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 20, 2008)

Goddamn, i was so hoping to have an epic brother match. 

But yeah, Xanxus has to choke a bitch.


----------



## Serp (Dec 20, 2008)

I wonder if XanXus has new guns


----------



## Aeon (Dec 20, 2008)

Well the fight between Bel and Jill felt pretty anti-climactic...


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 20, 2008)

Poor Bel and Fran!  It looked like their heads exploded! *shudder*

Xanxus looks PISSED. I'm so eager for a beatdown from him!


----------



## Felix (Dec 20, 2008)

Fleecy said:


> *Poor Bel and Fran!  It looked like their heads exploded! *shudder**
> 
> Xanxus looks PISSED. I'm so eager for a beatdown from him!



It reminded me of the 20th Century Boys Viral rampage


----------



## Sin (Dec 20, 2008)

I didn't expect Bel to win since his brother seems to be the main villain for the Varia, but the fight was awfully short.


----------



## Felix (Dec 20, 2008)

Sin said:


> I didn't expect Bel to win since his brother seems to be the main villain for the Varia, but the fight was awfully short.



It was to fast I agree with that
But atleast

XANXUS


----------



## spaZ (Dec 20, 2008)

He pretty much cheated to though. How do you dodge flame embedded unltra sonic waves?


----------



## Felix (Dec 20, 2008)

spaZ said:


> He pretty much cheated to though. How do you dodge flame embedded unltra sonic waves?



You don't
The power is pretty much IMBA


----------



## Novalis (Dec 20, 2008)

It's ridiculously clear that Bel & Fran aren't dead lol ILLUSIONS FTW!
So I'm really convinced that B's encounter with J. isn't over yet.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 20, 2008)

Ohh yeah Fran did have a hell ring... He could of used Illusions very easy with that.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Dec 20, 2008)

OH SNAP!! Xanxus finally shows up!!


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 20, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Ohh yeah Fran did have a hell ring... He could of used Illusions very easy with that.



I thought that too, it just had that Naruto feeling, I mean that one the character dies suddenly only to poof and turn into a log or whatnot.


----------



## blazingshadow (Dec 20, 2008)

> Ohh yeah Fran did have a hell ring... He could of used Illusions very easy with that.


nope he can't, he couldn't do the pose after all


----------



## spaZ (Dec 20, 2008)

...he could of been bluffing, maybe it was already out and he just said that to distract Siel.


----------



## Serp (Dec 20, 2008)

It was all a Genjutsu  Can't trust nothing with these mist users about.


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 20, 2008)

YES XANXUS

Although his new emo haircut looks bad


----------



## blazingshadow (Dec 20, 2008)

> ...he could of been bluffing, maybe it was already out and he just said that to distract Siel.


but he HAS to do the pose!


----------



## Serp (Dec 20, 2008)

His haircut didn't look that bad, we got a full glimpse of it on that colour page with the most wanted tyl character designs.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 20, 2008)

Serp said:


> His haircut didn't look that bad, we got a full glimpse of it on that colour page with the most wanted tyl character designs.



Was Xanxus on that one too?, I thought he was hidden like Tsuna and Reborn....I'll take another glance.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 20, 2008)

OH. MY. FUCKING. GOD. 

It's Xanxus. I'm excited once again about this series.


----------



## Skylit (Dec 21, 2008)

Xanxus 

Go, Xanxus. Kick Jill's and the creepy Butler's ass.

/E:

@Shin Yagami



Yes, he was.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 21, 2008)

Xanxus lost the fade.  but his hair is still way better than Dino's.


----------



## Novalis (Dec 21, 2008)

i absolutely love his new hair style lol 
it suits him fine, especially considering that he is older now.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 21, 2008)

Mammon said:


> Xanxus
> 
> Go, Xanxus. Kick Jill's and the creepy Butler's ass.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I already found the it myself earlier but I apreciate the gesture nonetheless.

But now looking at this his hair looks a lot better then I thought at first when I saw the last chapter.Anyways I'm more concerned about his boxes and guns so I'm hoping we get to see them when the next chapter finally arrives.


----------



## Serp (Dec 21, 2008)

XX's hair looks like a midway between Hibari and 26 Hibari,  maybe what Hibari looked like at 21.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 21, 2008)

XX  looks 2 badass fap fap fap


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 21, 2008)

I just noticed Chroma will actually become attractive someday......Very unexpected.


----------



## Serp (Dec 21, 2008)

Well she is 13 ATM, you really shouldn't be checking her out now


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 21, 2008)

Serp said:


> XX's hair looks like a midway between Hibari and 26 Hibari,  maybe what Hibari looked like at 21.



Wait... 

XANXUS IS HIBARI FROM THE FUTURE?


----------



## Serp (Dec 21, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Wait...
> 
> XANXUS IS HIBARI FROM THE FUTURE?


 
You really don't remember our weird random Hibari jokes/talks did you.
Like how Hibari's cloud flames(and everything else) are powered by his hate. And that he hated being restricted to cloud flames, so he learn't sky flames, also powered by rage and hate. Then he did a time Paradox and became I-pins master and then XanXus as a child, and wanted to be Vongola guardian... etc etc
We had alot of fun writing this crap.

 Lol Hibari


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 21, 2008)

Serp said:


> Well she is 13 ATM, you really shouldn't be checking her out now



I forgot all of them were still little kiddies, oh well I do hope though that we'll see some more of TYL Chroma.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 21, 2008)

Hibari >>>>>>> your local dealer


----------



## KohZa (Dec 22, 2008)

Xanxus looks badass in the new chapter


----------



## Skylit (Dec 23, 2008)

ZexionAxel said:


> Xanxus looks badass in the new chapter



He *is* badass. Forever.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 23, 2008)

Mammon said:


> He *is* badass. Forever.



As long as he still has the racoon tail nothing else matters.



Xanxus' racoon tail >>>>>>>>>>>>> Hibari's hatred.


----------



## El Torero (Dec 24, 2008)

Any info about Reborn in Jump Festa 2009?


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2008)

> Xanxus' racoon tail >>>>>>>>>>>>> Hibari's hatred.



/ argument


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 25, 2008)

So Xanxus' box animal is a Raccoon as well?


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2008)

Lawl not surprised


----------



## Aeon (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm surprised there hasn't been any spoilers for the next chapter. I hope XanXus takes out the butler.


----------



## Novalis (Dec 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Translation // Ann-chan (BA)_ 





> Right page:
> Zil: Hmmmm? What's wrong?
> Can't think of anything to say because I was right? Shishishi
> 
> ...






<333333333333


----------



## Aeon (Dec 27, 2008)

Novalis said:


> <333333333333




*Spoiler*: __ 



So it will be a battle fought between two people sitting?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 XX is 2 awesome


----------



## El Torero (Dec 27, 2008)

more spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 





Target 224 Xanxus VS Rasiel
Xanxus reduces the elephant to bits while still sitting and the chapter ends.

冒頭でフラン達が出てきますが、ピンピンしてます
You first see Bel and Fran, but they seem to be alive.
で、次にレヴィがビリビリしながら、「ボス応答をー」とか叫んで、
Levi is seen calling out "Boss, answe-"

ジルがザンザスを発見して挑発するけど挑発されて、
Zil, seeing Xanxus, tries to provoke him
おっちゃんが象を出すけど触れずに象は止まって、
Olgert sends out the elephant but it stops without even being touched.
「まあ　ゆっくりしてけや 沢田綱吉の名をほざいた以上 てめーらはここで―」
"Well, calm down, now that you've uttered Sawada Tsunayoshi's name, you'll be
「かっ消す！！！」
Shi- Smashed!!!*

で、象が砕けておわり
And it ends with the elephant being smashed.


----------



## Skylit (Dec 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



An awesome fight is waiting for us.

I know it.

Zil vs. the broken glass of whiskey/wodka/wine which the idiot butler had broken.


----------



## Leraine (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh man, I'm still mad at Amano for not releasing those TYL characters and sending back the little kiddos. At least the Varia is back now, but they don't look so significantly different unlike the ring-holders, who got seriously hot TYL.


----------



## Novalis (Dec 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _224_ 



i couldn't casually kill an elephant like that 'o'
i'd be like 'oh no, not that! please leave me alone!' LOOOL 

but honestly, XX is so damn cool and sexy <3


----------



## Aeon (Dec 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Xanxus doesn't need rings or boxes. All he needs is his bare hand.


----------



## El Torero (Dec 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lussuria and Levi with very fat lips are very disgusting


----------



## Skylit (Dec 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





The creepy Butler is owned with one hit of XX' bare hand. 

XX >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> trash


----------



## KohZa (Dec 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



xanxus is just awesome.i can't wait for the fight


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 28, 2008)

Aeon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Xanxus doesn't need rings or boxes. All he needs is his bare hand.


give him his guns  thats what he needs.


----------



## Sin (Dec 28, 2008)

Epic chapter was epic.

XanXus


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2008)

Some Epic Shit from XanXus


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Dec 29, 2008)

Leraine said:


> Oh man, I'm still mad at Amano for not releasing those TYL characters and sending back the little kiddos. At least the Varia is back now, but they don't look so significantly different unlike the ring-holders, who got seriously hot TYL.



Well most of the Varia are already adults so they wouldn't really change as much as the kids of Vongola did.


----------



## El Torero (Dec 29, 2008)

lol Levi


----------



## Aeon (Dec 29, 2008)

They should know not to mention Tsuna's name around him now.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 29, 2008)

... I thought there wasn't supposed to be Jump this week.. So did someone get their hands on the chapter, _EXTREMELY_ early?

Poor Levi. ;_; So far the Varia isn't living up to the hype. Except for Squalo and God Xanxus.


----------



## Serp (Dec 29, 2008)

Varia was all about XanXus, Squalo and slightly Bel anyways.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So did I just not get it or is their something waiting for Jill and that Butler guy in that shadow behind Xanxus......I wasn't sure whether that was the reason why that elephant was stopped or that it just get pwned by XX's epicness.


----------



## Skylit (Dec 29, 2008)

Shin_Yagami said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So did I just not get it or is their something waiting for Jill and that Butler guy in that shadow behind Xanxus......I wasn't sure whether that was the reason why that elephant was stopped or that it just get pwned by XX's epicness.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It must be the Clous - User or XX's Boxweapon


----------



## blazingshadow (Dec 29, 2008)

xanxus is like kenpachi from bleach. you almost want to know how the heck he really lost to the main character when even some of the most powerful enemies get killed with little effort


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 29, 2008)

Mammon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It must be the Clous - User or XX's Boxweapon




*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah, my guess was that he had opened his animal box off-panel though this doesn't really seem very Xanxus like to me . The unrevealed Cloud user showing up would be cool but they all seem a bit unsatisfying to me. For XX to have someone protecting him from the shadows...Meh doesn't sound right.The elephant being repelled by XX's sheer epicness would be the most satisfying.


----------



## Serp (Dec 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



But XX always had Vongola Mosca behind him before 




And if you watch the Sky battle again, Although Tsuna won the fight, if XanXus was a vongola his cheating would have made him the boss, until the rings said "lol no!"


----------



## Skylit (Dec 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah. 
He had Gola Mosca before.
The new Cloud-User could be someone like Gola Mosca.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 29, 2008)

LOL hes still pissed for losing to a 14 year old hahaha.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 29, 2008)

I have to say I've never seen a battle on chairs before.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 29, 2008)

Fleecy said:


> I have to say I've never seen a battle on chairs before.



Kill Bill 2


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 29, 2008)

Serp said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> But XX always had Vongola Mosca behind him before





Mammon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I like that, it would be cool if they had some new Gola Mosca like machine that functioned as a Cloud user, maybe something that actually produced Cloud flames now instead of being powered by Sun flames. 






> And if you watch the Sky battle again, Although Tsuna won the fight, if XanXus was a vongola his cheating would have made him the boss, until the rings said "lol no!"



Yeah, true but that was only after cheating....I think that's probably what pisses him off the most.Even after cheating he still fucked up.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 29, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kill Bill 2



Oh yeah! 

This chair battle is a bit more badass though.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 29, 2008)

Lazy fatass in his chair.... Both of them.


----------



## Death (Dec 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How long do you think it'll take to have Beil and the new one to fight instead of XX?  As awesome as XX is, just a sample or glimps of him is enough till he can have a better fight.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 31, 2008)

Off topic but this is Reborn voicing Mukuro and Mukuro voicing Hibari.  I put it together myself, matching the sound of KHR Homeroom to the actual scene. KUFUFUFUFU!


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 2, 2009)

Just because of that comment I just finished watching Kill Bill 2 in blu ray.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 4, 2009)

I wonder if Xanxus' chair will start flying as well.


----------



## Valky (Jan 4, 2009)

Aeon said:


> I wonder if Xanxus' chair will start flying as well.



lol, he should be able to.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Novalis (Jan 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _225_ 





			
				Ann-Chan said:
			
		

> 標的225　雑種（ミックス）
> Target 225 Mix (Mongrel)
> 
> 表紙は白目のザンザス
> ...






Enjoy! <333


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 15, 2009)

Badass spoiler. Hope it is real


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol liger, Xanxus votes for pedro

I'm not sure what to think about it yet... I like the part about the explanations of the sky attribute though


----------



## Serp (Jan 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That Liger storm and Sky thing doesn't really make much sense, as what we learn't already was that you charge the box weapon with your flame and hence that is  the attribute the box weapon takes on, like when Tsuna used Hibaris hedgehog it was coated in sky flames, so XanXus' Liger shouldn't be able to use storm attacks unless  Xanxus has a secondary attribute of storm.


----------



## Sin (Jan 15, 2009)

XanXus is clearly using his power of "sexy" to alter reality.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 15, 2009)

The spoiler sounds too epic to be true, that's what keeping me from believing it's true.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 15, 2009)

The spoiler sounds retarded.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't quite understand the explanation that was given.


----------



## Novalis (Jan 16, 2009)

Download Link

the cover page is so wow lol


----------



## Tools (Jan 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



XanXus' box weapon is pretty damn cool.


----------



## Skylit (Jan 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The spoiler makes Xanxus more epic than he already is.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow...this is amazing. Xanxus is epic.


----------



## masterriku (Jan 17, 2009)

Mammon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The spoiler makes Xanxus more epic than he already is.



Is that even possible?


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 18, 2009)

kirimi translation is out:

*Psyren 54 trans by Shrimpy*


Xanxus' box is extremely awesome


----------



## Skylit (Jan 18, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Is that even possible?



Hell no.  xD



Aeon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So Sky flame's attribute is harmony?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah. But that doesn't fit Xanxus.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, Xanxus couldn't take harmony so he had to mix in some destruction.


----------



## Serp (Jan 18, 2009)

The Harmony thing and the half attribute box weapon still displease me


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 18, 2009)

It's like Yugioh now. OMG SUPER RARE! I don't like how the box weapons are friggin animals most of the time.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 18, 2009)

yugioh pokemon crap


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 18, 2009)

So I wasn't the only who thought of YuGiOh when I read this chapter.


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 20, 2009)

Fuck yeah High Quality

"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to spaZ again"


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 20, 2009)

I am a bit confused though. How are Tsuna's flame attacks connected to the effects of the sky's harmony?

Other than that XanXus was epic as always


----------



## Serp (Jan 20, 2009)

The Harmony when used with the SKy flame is all about Balance, which Ironically was the problem with the X-burner.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm so sick of the box's, I was really hoping that Xanxus would be diffrent and just use his normal fighting style. But no... I'm also sick of the elemental flames, they are torerable in the manga but all the diffrent colors in the anime makes looks like it's some kind of christmas special. 

KHR went from a series with characters that all have very unice fightingstyles to a generic shonen with a common fighing system (ALL fights goes burning-ring -> animal-boxweapon-comes-out -> fight end with more animal fight than human).

It's like the Guardians in MÄR, they totally ruined MÄR.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 20, 2009)

Wait till they get back to the past, most likely the fighting style will change again.


----------



## Novalis (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, the boxes are definitely kinda annoying. Don't get me wrong, though. 

I like animals and all (e.g. the ligre) + using them to complement one's own fighting style could have been/can be quite awesome. 
But hey, they are honestly overused and fight too much, respectively. 

And when it comes to Xanxus, I actually judge his box still favourably because I'm pretty damn sure that he still uses his X-GUNS (there's really no reason to JUST leave them out + they are super cool) and I really hope that he will appear again later, so that he can show what he can do without his box. Straightforwardly, the Varia has to appear again, since we don't know much about Fran and I bet that XX will keep sitting in his arm chair. So, we basically haven't seen yet what they actually can do. 



			
				spaz said:
			
		

> Wait till they get back to the past, most likely the fighting style will change again.



I hope that will happen :'/


----------



## Serp (Jan 20, 2009)

At first I didn't like the boxes then they grew on me, and then they started to get annoying again. People like Tsuna who don't use a box, Yama who doesn't fight with his box but use it differently are tolerable, Gokudera didn't really change that much since all he did before was shoot stuff. But people like Zill who sit down and let their box do all the work is .


----------



## Sin (Jan 20, 2009)

This is only the beginning of the fight, between two very arrogant guys. They'll fight physically soon, people need to stop worrying.

Really, the boxes didn't change their fighting style THAT much.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 20, 2009)

Just give him some flames to eat XX


----------



## spaZ (Jan 20, 2009)

The only thing I like about the boxes is stuff like Gokudera with his weapon, I don't like the animal ones since they usually do all the work most of the time.


----------



## Serp (Jan 20, 2009)

Yama doesn't allow his Box weapon to do the work which is good, he just allows it to help him, while people like Zill and the Varia seem to be like  Boxes


----------



## Novalis (Jan 21, 2009)

Jörmungandr said:


> Yama doesn't allow his Box weapon to do the work which is good, he just allows it to help him, while people like Zill and *the Varia seem to be like  Boxes*



I beg to differ. 
#1; Squalo doesn't let his shark do all the work.
#2; Luss hasn't even had to FIGHT yet, lol. 
#3; Fran hasn't used his box animal yet. 
#4; Levi didn't seem to rely on his one, too. 
#5; It's quite clear that XX WILL FIGHT himself as well. 
At least, he was the one who killed the elephant with his FoW 

LULZ


----------



## Valky (Jan 21, 2009)

Okay, so Xanxus's box is Liger. I wonder if Tsuna will get his own Box. I think it'll probably a hamster. lol ( a Dragon would be cool tough).


----------



## Zetta (Jan 21, 2009)

Once we get to the past, boxes will become a thing of the past if you ask me. Would be kinda odd for Tsuna's guys to bust out boxes when they haven't even been invented.

Also, Xanxus... I love Xanxus. I've been waiting this entire arc for his appearance.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 21, 2009)

Zetta, I caught up to 224 and you were right in the OBD Convo: Xanxus' appearance was made of epic fucking win.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 21, 2009)

How long does it take 4 this manga 2 pick up?
im like 37 chapters  in.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 21, 2009)

The moment Rokudo Mukuro appears.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 21, 2009)

About 30 or more


----------



## Novalis (Jan 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _226_ 





			
				pocketmofo// bleach asylum said:
			
		

> Here's a quick translation. The line Xanxus says basically means, no matter how much we might fight within our own organization when its an emergency situation where some shithead attacks us the Vongola act as one.
> 
> ザンはボンゴレ二世にそっくりらしい
> Xanxus apparently looks exactly like the second Vongola boss
> ...






so so coolio <3


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _ch226 spoiler_ 



I came                       .


----------



## Zetta (Jan 21, 2009)

Xanxus: That pissant Vongola took down a funeral wreath? FUCK YOU I'M OWNING 2


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 22, 2009)

Wait The elphant guy is a funeral wreath too?


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 22, 2009)

He isn't. He's just a subordinate. He can't even take out two, seeing as Zill/Jill is the last one.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 22, 2009)

The black guy isn't one?

Hmmm, must have misread it when they went all: They'll be surprised a funeral wreath like yourself is here.

Why doesn't Xanxus just fly op, grab black guy's head and explode it? I mean, he's Xanxus ffs.


----------



## Skylit (Jan 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I want the picture where xanxus looks like the second


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 22, 2009)

Xanxus!!!!!!!!!    

Did he just One-shot a funeral wreath?


----------



## Tools (Jan 22, 2009)

Mammon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well from this page:
end all bringer

We already know how Secondo looks like the and similarity is pretty straight forward.


----------



## Novalis (Jan 22, 2009)

Mammon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





battlerek said:


> Xanxus!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Did he just One-shot a funeral wreath?




*Spoiler*: __ 



There will be spoilers soon, "MAYBE" even a RAW. 
2chaner can be so childish that it's not even funny anymore.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 22, 2009)

Hmmm possible connection between Uni and Vongola VIII. Every time I see that, I think that.

I wish I could see Vongola IV fight. Dying Will Fork! 

Imagine him shooting an Xburner from a fork.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 22, 2009)

Xanxus says SIT


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 22, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Hmmm possible connection between Uni and Vongola VIII. Every time I see that, I think that.
> 
> I wish I could see Vongola IV fight. Dying Will Fork!
> 
> Imagine him shooting an Xburner from a fork.



Vongola VII and his manly mustache is more badass than super fork Vongola IV.


----------



## Tools (Jan 22, 2009)

I have to agree Settimo is pretty cool but the fork is better.


----------



## Novalis (Jan 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _226_ 





			
				kirimi <3 said:
			
		

> Siel's bats surround Xanxus, but Xanxus doesn't use his box. Instead, he pulls out his two pistols and shoots/kills all the bats. Bester (the liger) attacks and kills Olgert (the butler). It seems he kills by petrifying his target, then using his roar to shatter it to bits. In the attack, Siel's feet are also petrified.
> 
> Siel tries to bribe Xanxus. He'll ask Byakuran to give Xanxus the Vongola branch boss-ship if he joins the Millefiore and merge the two families. Xanxus says that he wants to be the boss of the Vongola family at its strongest. If he had to serve under some f'king scumbag, he'd rather puke. That is why he's letting Tsuna from the past live, instead of killing him now, because he doesn't want to be boss of the present Vongola family when it's not strong. Siel is fully petrified and Xanxus destroys him with his flame of wrath.
> 
> The legend of the Vongola 2nd was, he used his incredible power and flame of wrath to control the mafia world through fear and terror.






Kirimi is at least as awesome as XX <3


----------



## Skylit (Jan 22, 2009)

Novalis said:


> Kirimi is at least as awesome as XX <3




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hell yeah. 

And Xanxus uses his pistols.


----------



## Serp (Jan 22, 2009)

Novalis said:


> Kirimi is at least as awesome as XX <3


I came


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 22, 2009)

With most of the Wreaths already defeated atleast once, I wonder how those last battles will be arranged. A lot of Gammas will be probably pulled, not the most appropriate term but he went from being pwned by TYL Hibari, ending up with a spike trough or atleast pretty damn close trough his throat and then eventually became ten times stronger like he was damn Saiyan or something.

So Byakuran VS Tsuna.
Genkishi VS Yamato.
Iris VS....Chrome, I think because of of Iris relying on the Death Stalk unit and I guess Chrome will be creating real illusions of Mokuro and company again in battle.

Other then that I have no idea but I would appreciate it if Lambo finally becomes actually usable in battle.I mean neither 5 or 15 year old Lambo would stand the smallest chance at surviving such battles.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 22, 2009)

Novalis said:


> Kirimi is at least as awesome as XX <3



All bow down to Xanxus.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 22, 2009)

J?rmungandr said:


> I came



I second this notion.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 22, 2009)

Novalis said:


> Kirimi is at least as awesome as XX <3



XanXus-sama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Damn that liger is badass.

Kirimi is the 2nd, right?


----------



## Zetta (Jan 22, 2009)

battlerek said:


> XanXus-sama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Damn that liger is badass.
> 
> Kirimi is the 2nd, right?



Xanxus in the battledome


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 22, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Xanxus in the battledome



Not many people in the OBD read KHR, unless it was against Narutoverse the thread would barely be noticed.


----------



## Novalis (Jan 22, 2009)

battlerek said:


> XanXus-sama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Damn that liger is badass.
> 
> Kirimi is the 2nd, right?



Yeah, XanXus is <333 

And no, lol. kirimi is the best KHR! translator out there :'D


----------



## Zetta (Jan 22, 2009)

battlerek said:


> Not many people in the OBD read KHR, unless it was against Narutoverse the thread would barely be noticed.



You would be surprised.

Me, you, Avant, Reckoner, Irvinekinneas... there are more OBDers who read it if I recall.

And if we make enough threads, we'll force them to read it 

Pein versus Rokudo Mukuro :ho
Xanxus versus SM Naruto :ho
Ryohei versus Sakura :rofl


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Novalis said:


> Kirimi is at least as awesome as XX <3




After reading the faggotry that was Bleach for the past two chapters, Xanxus beating the shit out a couple of peons casually was the much needed shot of awesomeness I needed.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 22, 2009)

Actually a  Ryohei vs. Tsunade with speedequalized would be pretty interesting.


----------



## Serp (Jan 22, 2009)

Zetta said:


> You would be surprised.
> 
> Me, you, Avant, Reckoner, Irvinekinneas... there are more OBDers who read it if I recall.
> 
> ...



I read it too :ho and usually participate in KHR! threads in the OBD.

And Ryohei vs Tsunade :ho


----------



## Sin (Jan 22, 2009)

Zetta said:


> You would be surprised.
> 
> Me, you, Avant, Reckoner, Irvinekinneas... there are more OBDers who read it if I recall.
> 
> ...


I'm not "an OBDer" but I do post there from time to time and lurk a lot :3


----------



## Tools (Jan 23, 2009)

Cool- so Xanxus brings out the guns.


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 23, 2009)

The final double spread is amazing. I can't wait to see it in high quality.

Also, Xanxus never got up.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 23, 2009)

Two bad his guns weren't upgraded.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 24, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Two bad his guns weren't upgraded.



There's a simple answer to that. They were awesome 10 years ago, they're still awesome 10 years later.


----------



## Novalis (Jan 24, 2009)

They are actually BIGGER now, eh?


----------



## Aeon (Jan 24, 2009)

Xanxus takes no prisoners.


----------



## Valky (Jan 24, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Xanxus takes no prisoners.



lol, considering his personality, never in his lifetime.


----------



## Skylit (Jan 24, 2009)

Er....

So his Flame of Wrath is storm? o_o"


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 24, 2009)

Bitchass bandwagoners 

I refuse to celebrate this chapter because I have always been his biggest supporter


----------



## Novalis (Jan 24, 2009)

Mammon said:


> Er....
> 
> So his Flame of Wrath is storm? o_o"



No. And that's the problem. Lol.
I personally think that XX mixed two different types of sky flames (FoW + the flame that he ignites with his sky ring); then, maybe the result are two different attributes. After all, his FoW is the most destructive dying will flame ("destruction"). I really dunno, though.


----------



## Serp (Jan 24, 2009)

I have also loved XX 

Yea they didn't say his flame was storm. What he did was ignite a normal sky flame from the ring, yet a FoW from his hand which mixed together to open the box. But it is still likely that the FoW is part storm attribute. And is it me or does the Sky's Harmony A)not make sense. B) seem like a ripp off of Rain.


----------



## Novalis (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, Bester can completely turn his opponents into stone. 
At least it seems so. So, it's not JUST a rip-off. :'D


----------



## Serp (Jan 24, 2009)

Turning to stone  the other flame attributes were at least scientifically justified to an extend. And the Medusa Lion, seems hax enough as turning to stone usaully means death, without the added destruction roar Tiger.


----------



## Novalis (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh, come on! Try to be a tad more positive D': 
It's a MANGA
 + 
I wouldn't say that flying elephants/sharks, etc. are 100% believable, too. 

I like Bester :'D


----------



## Serp (Jan 24, 2009)

The flying Shark made sense, as rain flame have some properties of water. And the shark coated in rain flames can swim in its own aura . I guess it could work for the elephants too, as no other flame type has flying things without wings.

Basically this current Varia arc shattered so many things for me 

And the other things I don't like about Bester, is that he appears all liony and then his strips appear later  its getting a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Hiruma (Jan 24, 2009)

Dude Serp I think the Sky Flame basically synthesizes two things you target to harmonise them...So if you harmonise a living being with stone they get petrified; Imagine if you harmonise someone with fire or something? Or even liquefy them by harmonising them with water


----------



## Novalis (Jan 24, 2009)

Jörmungandr said:


> The flying Shark made sense, as rain flame have some properties of water. And the shark coated in rain flames can swim in its own aura . I guess it could work for the elephants too, as no other flame type has flying things without wings.



Lol. That's kinda ridiculous, you know? 
It's unrealistic and that's it. Furthermore, we don't really know much about the SKY FLAMES itself. So, why claiming that it's scientifically unjustified? You see, I can use your LOGIC as well. 



			
				Serp said:
			
		

> Basically this current Varia arc shattered so many things for me



I loved/love it. Really, you guys shouldn't complain all the time. 
It's kinda annoying. LULZ 



			
				Serp said:
			
		

> And the other things I don't like about Bester, is that he appears all liony and then his strips appear later  its getting a bit ridiculous.



So what? That's intended. Bester's stripes shall resemble XX's "old" scars. Lol. 
And hey, I like the concept quite much.


----------



## Serp (Jan 24, 2009)

Hiruma that would be cool, but it still seems out of place with the flame stuff. As all the other flames the attributes are transfered from the flame itself to what it touches. And the fusing things seems abit weird, cool yes but weird. Lets wait for a better explanation from the author.


----------



## Valky (Jan 24, 2009)

If Rasiel defeated with just like that .. it's kinda disappointing .. i really want to see Fran in action ..


----------



## Zetta (Jan 24, 2009)

Siel should have known better than to mess with the man, the legend, Xanxus.

I mean... you don't fucking taunt Xanxus... that's just plain stupid.

I hope the ringboxes go away after this, or atleast become a more background thing.

Did you notice the good fighters don't rely on them while the losers do?

Hibari: Support + weapon storage
Tsuna: none
Xanxus: Bester = overkill. He could have owned them without it.
Ryohei: Mac Ingram + regen from sun
Gokudera: Understandable, his style is ranged.

Most of the Millefiore we've seen had to use their box as their main attack method while boasting no other real skills. An exception would be Genkishi, who was also a strong swordsmen pre-boxes.

So the good guys use them only as support to even the odds while the bad guys rely on them utterly...

I sense a contrast.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 24, 2009)

^I'm glad I'm not the only one that hopes the Rings and boxes play a less significant role. While they were an interesting addition I don't want to see this become "My box weapon is better than your box weapon!" "My ring is a higher class than your ring!" for the rest of the series.

We get enough of that in Bleach.


----------



## tanukibeast (Jan 24, 2009)

It looks like there really is no replacement for Gola Mosca. :/


----------



## spaZ (Jan 24, 2009)

Mj?llnir said:


> ^I'm glad I'm not the only one that hopes the Rings and boxes play a less significant role. While they were an interesting addition I don't want to see this become "My box weapon is better than your box weapon!" "My ring is a higher class than your ring!" for the rest of the series.
> 
> We get enough of that in Bleach.



Less use of the boxes yes. But less use of the rings no... The rings are more interesting than the boxes overall and I would love to see them being used differently.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 24, 2009)

they got raped 

So this connection with XX and the 2nd is confusing  they look really similiar but XX doesn't have Vongola blood


----------



## spaZ (Jan 24, 2009)

Its not really confusing. He just popped up and looks like him along with having his flame.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 24, 2009)

Mj?llnir said:


> ^I'm glad I'm not the only one that hopes the Rings and boxes play a less significant role. While they were an interesting addition I don't want to see this become "My box weapon is better than your box weapon!" "My ring is a higher class than your ring!" for the rest of the series.
> 
> We get enough of that in Bleach.



I do hope that when everyone goes back to past, Gokudera keeps Sistema CAI or the skull cannon as his weapon while the rest revert to their normal styles. It suits him if you ask me.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 25, 2009)

I also think the rings should stay, and the only person who should keep his boxes is Gokudera. No more homing dynamites please.


----------



## Serp (Jan 25, 2009)

It would be nice if Yamamato kept his box, it allows him to use Shigure Shonen skills without it having to be wet before hand.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 25, 2009)

Isn't it his ring that puts water around his sword?


edit : never mind, it's his box. Though in that case Ryohei should keep his box too, his gloves and rocket shoes are wicked.


----------



## Serp (Jan 25, 2009)

His ring does put his rain flame around his sword which does have water properties, but his sparrow allows him to cover the battlefield with water/rain flame.

 and *future* Ryohei can't go back in time with his boxes.


----------



## Penance (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, odds are that the boxes will come back into play in the present at some point-as the blueprints for them are still out there-hopefully no animal boxes, though...


----------



## Serp (Jan 25, 2009)

Penance said:


> Well, odds are that the boxes will come back into play in the present at some point-as the blueprints for them are still out there-hopefully no animal boxes, though...



The funny thing about this is, is that the original 343 (3^7) blueprints are purely animal boxes.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 25, 2009)

Where does it say that?


----------



## Serp (Jan 25, 2009)

shown here
shown here


----------



## TalikX (Jan 25, 2009)

I've been a big fan of this manga for awhile but is anyone else losing interesting like me? This arc will never end.


----------



## Death (Jan 26, 2009)

Not losing interest one bit.  I look forward to this manga every week.  I honestly don't mind the way the story has gone.


----------



## Novalis (Jan 26, 2009)

Death said:


> Not losing interest one bit.  I look forward to this manga every week.  I honestly don't mind the way the story has gone.



I can definitely second that.


----------



## Tay (Jan 26, 2009)

I just caught up with this, and so far it has been really good!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 26, 2009)

Not really losing interest, that Genkishi shit got a bit repetative but other than that its been cool.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 26, 2009)

Death said:


> Not losing interest one bit.  I look forward to this manga every week.  I honestly don't mind the way the story has gone.



Yeah, same here. I don't even mind the boxes, including the animal boxes. Especially when used in a supporting role they're awesome.Though I can get that most people here think this is getting a bit like pokemon with people for example sitting on their throne and letting their Zubats take care of their opponents with their Supersonic....

I doubt that the boxes won't be taken back, the guardians that use it revolve their entire fightingstyle around them, if they do give them up it'll be close to the end of the manga after this future arc is over and then Tsuna will do something gay and peacelovingly like "Hey guys, I think we should destroy all the boxes so that there won't be anymore fighting."


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 26, 2009)

I absolutely hate the animals, I prefer them fighting with weapons instead.


----------



## Novalis (Jan 26, 2009)

Imo, we shouldn't be so rash. It was actually pretty clear that Siel & his Butler are no match for Xanxus. So, it's just obvious why he kept sitting in his arm chair. He didn't take them seriously; well, that's also why Bester did almost all the work. But seeing as he still uses his X-Guns + he didn't stand up at all, it's rather likely that we will see him again. At least, it's almost an understatement to say that he didn't break sweat (such a lazy bastard :'D). 

Therefore, I personally think that there will definitely be some "physical" fights.


----------



## Kimi Sama (Jan 26, 2009)

Gotta say I'm pretty fed up with the animals and the boxes in general now really. Aside from the pokemon mostly being fairly bleh, none of the explanations of the flame thing have made much sense to me. 

As far as shonen ability gimmicks go, using a special flame (that everyone for some reason has now) to power a ring to open a box to unleash a pokemon is pretty out there.

I'm glad Tsuna still shoots fireballs and hits things with his own hands like a real man, at least. I hope we go back to the older styles of fighting when this future malarcky is done.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jan 26, 2009)

Xanxus saved this arc. Only thing that can improve it is more Byakuran. Not because i'm really a fan (yet), but because I want to know what his ability is.


----------



## Serp (Jan 26, 2009)

KHR! future arc is just pokemon for adults. Millifiore are team rocket  Byakuran is Giovanni. It all makes sense now


----------



## spaZ (Jan 26, 2009)

Millifiore really are getting there asses kicked right now. They have 2 high end ring users left and I doubt they could take out the rest of Vongola with just Bykuran and the cloud user. That makes me wonder if they are going to have some stronger guys or something.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd love to see Byakuran vs XanXus


----------



## Serp (Jan 26, 2009)

Yea I really see no way that Byakuran and Co can win. But as gym battles go, only one trainer can battle at a time, so they could win that way


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 26, 2009)

J?rmungandr said:


> Yea I really see no way that Byakuran and Co can win. But as gym battles go, only one trainer can battle at a time, so they could win that way



 ur makin me remember the old days


----------



## Zetta (Jan 26, 2009)

J?rmungandr said:


> KHR! future arc is just pokemon for adults. Millifiore are team rocket  Byakuran is Giovanni. It all makes sense now



Wait...

Does that Rokudo Mukurou is Gary when he lost at Viridian Gym?


----------



## Serp (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes he got all the Badges rings and still got owned .

Enemy Bashina sent out Seviper, Trainer Ryohei sent out Kangaskhan, enemy seviper used acid, Kangaskhan used recover, enemy Bashina withdrew Seviper and sent out Heracross, Heracross used swarm, Heracross used acid, trainer Ryohei said fuck this and began kicking ass on his own, trainer Bashina is stunned.


----------



## BVB (Jan 27, 2009)

J?rmungandr said:


> Yes he got all the Badges rings and still got owned .
> 
> Enemy Bashina sent out Seviper, Trainer Ryohei sent out Kangaskhan, enemy seviper used acid, Kangaskhan used recover, enemy Bashina withdrew Seviper and sent out Heracross, Heracross used swarm, Heracross used acid, trainer Ryohei said fuck this and began kicking ass on his own, trainer Bashina is stunned.



This..makes sense


----------



## Serp (Jan 27, 2009)

Its a pokemon parody.


----------



## Skylit (Jan 27, 2009)

But it makes sense.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 27, 2009)

Pokemon trainer Siel and his Battle Butler want to fight.
Battle Butler sent out Donphan.
Go BESTER!

Bester uses Roar
Donphan uses Tackle but it is petrified with fear.

Battle Butler recalls Donphan.
Battle Butler sends out two Donphans.
Bester uses Roar.
The Donphans and the trainers are petrified with fear.

Xanxus uses Horrible Gun Rape.
It's super effective.


----------



## Serp (Jan 27, 2009)

I was gonna use Bester but there was no lion pokemon.

Pokemon Trainer Rasiel wants to battle. 
Enemy Rasiel sends out Zubat
Belphegor sends out Furret 
Enemy Zubat uses supersonic
Its not very effective
Critical hit!
Belphegor has no more usable pokemon
Belphegor is whited out!


----------



## Zetta (Jan 27, 2009)

Supposedly Shinx and his evolutions are supposed to be lions.


----------



## BVB (Jan 27, 2009)

Entei is a lion


----------



## Serp (Jan 27, 2009)

Entei that was it. A fire lion perfect  (although he is a legendary DOG)

Shinx is a very crap Lion though, so much that I forgot him.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 27, 2009)

you sad bastards


----------



## Zetta (Jan 27, 2009)

Pokemon: We distort nature because it's not marketable.

Edit: @Hibari:

Every time I see you post, I can swear I hear this in the background...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fumwQBKAVHs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 27, 2009)

that theme is so epic im glad you do because if you break the disicipline in this thread i'll bite you to death


----------



## Zetta (Jan 27, 2009)

The music in Reborn is actually pretty good compared to most shounen.

Or maybe I'm a bit biased since I have both OSTs on my Ipod


----------



## Serp (Jan 27, 2009)

I love the Reborn music alot, Last Cross is one of my all time favorite anime opening songs.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyone here loved Mukuro's "Kufufu no fu" My favorite reborn song, after Squalo's character song.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 27, 2009)

If this is doesn't life your spirit and get you ready to do something awesome, I don't know what will.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al3L0REC6ns[/YOUTUBE]

I always play this song on my headphones as I enter my exam room and start taking my stuff out. Now if only I can acces that good old hyper intuition


----------



## masterriku (Jan 27, 2009)

Tsuna is proof hyper intuition fails at exams what part of the big F on his test can't you see but apparently regular intuition nets you 60%.


----------



## Toruk Macto (Jan 27, 2009)

battlerek said:


> Anyone here loved Mukuro's "Kufufu no fu" My favorite reborn song, after Squalo's character song.



My favorite one is Hibari's theme. Dunno why, but i like it a lot. I even wake up in the morning with the song, it's set as my alarm ringtone 
The one i also love is Namimori school anthem xD


----------



## Zetta (Jan 27, 2009)

On that note...

My alarm is 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=At-pfAFUldE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeon (Jan 27, 2009)

It's sad that there's spoilers out for everything else I read except Reborn. :S


----------



## El Torero (Jan 28, 2009)

''spoilers''


*Spoiler*: __ 




Reborn! will have color page these two weeks


入江正一の話を聞いたツナたちはどうする?
*What do Tsuna and his friends do after hearing Irie Shouichi?*


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 28, 2009)

Not much to go on...


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 28, 2009)

Hope that means Reborn will finally fight.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 28, 2009)

Hopefully more shows up soon. We can't tell much from that alone.


----------



## El Torero (Jan 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope some explanation of why Ryohei is the only character who continues in the present


----------



## BVB (Jan 28, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I hope some explanation of why Ryohei is the only character who continues in the present



he's doing some epic training camp and then he can shoot lasers from his knuckles!

I called it .


----------



## Aeon (Jan 29, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> ''spoilers''
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Does this mean the story is shifting back to Japan?


----------



## Sin (Jan 29, 2009)

If Reborn fought he'd solo all of the Millefore.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 29, 2009)

Reborn wouldn't even break a sweat.


----------



## El Torero (Jan 29, 2009)

SPOILERS AND PICS


*Spoiler*: __ 




After reporting that Varia succeeded and no one was hurt, Tsuna, Irie and their friends are very happy.
However, Byakuran has already known that Irie betrays him for a long time.
He said "I got excited"

Also, the 5 rings held by Irie are fake,
The real ones are in the hands which Irie DON'T KNOW
which shown in the figure in the next post*.

Now, Byakuran understood the real power of Vongola and use the ring to bet.T
The real battle begins.

The real ones holding the rings are: two handsome man, one girl. two monsters and one with connections with mukuro in prison.

Link removed
Link removed





*Spoiler*: __ 



So, there are 6 new Millfiore, 5 with Vongola Rings, and obviously the sixth will have the Cloud Mare Ring (I bet the man who is in the left, the one who looks like Ganma but with long hair). And lol, one of new Millfiore looks like Gokudera!

And when will everybody notice about the Vongola Sun Ring missing?


----------



## Aeon (Jan 29, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> SPOILERS AND PICS
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Just as I was about to call it a night, the spoiler finally appears.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't quite understand it though. The Vongola Rings have been taken or did Byakuran somehow make copies?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That spoiler makes absolutely no sense at all... How the fuck did he change the Vongola rings around and such than? Though the Vongola aren't completely screwed, they can still use the other mare rings probably.


----------



## El Torero (Jan 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Byakuran knew Irie was going to betray him, so maybe the Cervello knew that and they fooled Irie


----------



## spaZ (Jan 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The sky ring and the sun ring are the only two the Vongola have left, plus the other ring Tsuna got and maybe the weaker ones to.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah I don't get how he switched the Vongola rings around either, it would've made more sense if he had given fake Mare rings to the Millefiore in that base.


----------



## BVB (Jan 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 How did byakuran get the real vongola rings?


----------



## Serp (Jan 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I assume, if Byakuran knew that Irie would betray him, he informed the Cervello and they took the real rings and switched them.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 29, 2009)

Karotte said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How did byakuran get the real vongola rings?



He's Byakuran.

Logic means nothing to him. Think about it. He's trying to take over the world using 14 rings and 7 pacifiers.


----------



## Serp (Jan 29, 2009)

Zetta said:


> He's Byakuran.
> 
> Logic means nothing to him. Think about it. He's trying to take over the world using 14 rings and 7 pacifiers.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Rings are serious Bizznizz!


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 29, 2009)

J?rmungandr said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I assume, if Byakuran knew that Irie would betray him, he informed the Cervello and they took the real rings and switched them.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm guessing the Cervello are the ones who have it. I'm surprised Irie betrayed Byakuran though, wonder why?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 29, 2009)

It was a betrayal that was utterly useless. Which makes these entire arcs worth next to nothing but flashy moves.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 this spoiler sounds gay how did the rings teleport from japan to italy


----------



## El Torero (Jan 29, 2009)

There was a great mistake. This is a better translation:


*Spoiler*: __ 




All the Varia guys appear to be fine. Irie receives the news in the Millefiore base and reports to the rest that their strategy was successful.
Using one of the communicators dropped by the Varia underlings and Irie's system in the Japan base, Byakuran appears as a hologram in both places.
Byakuran says he had a lot of fun, and that he knew about Irie's betrayal plan. Now that he has fully ascertained the Vongola's total fighting power, the real war between the Millefiore and the Vongola can begin. Of course, the 7^3 will be at stake.
Irie declares that he holds 5 of the Mare Rings though!
But, Byakuran says those 5 rings are fake. The 6 Funeral Wreaths were also fake. He'd lied to Irie and secretly assembled another group of people. They are the true Millefiore guardians, the true 6 Funeral Wreaths.

* Then, the spoiler describes the 6 people, which you can see in the cam pics. One of them looks like he's locked in the same kind of prison as Mukuro. It's NOT Mukuro. -_-




So:

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Vongola continue having the Vongola Rings. What were fake were the Millfiore Rings, the Six Funerals we saw and their Millfiore Rings were fake all this time lol

Also, Genkishi being fake? We know Genkishi came back with Byakuran, so I?m sure Genkishi will be the chinese masked man, and Ganma will join the Vongola. Holy shit, what a huge mind rape Amano did to us lol


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok so there are Current 7 Mare rings which make up a 3rd of the 7^3. All of which are still in the possesion of Byakuran. There are 7 Vongola rings that the good guys have right now. And the 7 Pacifiers are M.I.A

We also have the 6 Hell rings, one of which we know is held by Genkishi. Leaving five more Hell Rings I'd imagine to be held by the True Funeral Wreaths.


----------



## Serp (Jan 29, 2009)

Mukuro had 2 hell rings, now most likely held by Byakuran and Fran had 1.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok so the puts 2 Hell rings with unknown whereabouts.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 29, 2009)

I dont like how this is heading ¬_¬ expect more pokemon soon


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Siel was a fake? Doesn't matter, XanXus blasts them away anyway. 

I wonder how powerful Uni is...


----------



## Aeon (Jan 29, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> There was a great mistake. This is a better translation:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Now that makes much more sense than the previous spoiler.


----------



## Skylit (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, i like the real funeral wreaths. 

the raw is on mh, btw.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank god, alright that made a lot more sense like I said before. Awesome, I was wondering how this would play out with most of the bad guys already beaten once.I wasn't looking forward to more saiyan recuperations like Gamma did.


----------



## El Torero (Jan 29, 2009)

Ganma was only able to beat future Ryohei because he had a Mare Ring and Ryohei hadn?t his Vongola Ring.
Ganma vs Gokudera was very tied because the original boxes, determination and Mare Ring and Gokudera?s Storm Ring were in the same level.
Genkishi was only able to beat future Hibari because he had a Mare Ring and Hibari hadn?t the Vongola Ring.

And now the Mare Rings were fake. Plot-hole?


----------



## Serp (Jan 29, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Ganma was only able to beat future Ryohei because he had a Mare Ring and Ryohei hadn?t his Vongola Ring.
> Ganma vs Gokudera was very tied because the original boxes, determination and Mare Ring and Gokudera?s Storm Ring were in the same level.
> Genkishi was only able to beat future Hibari because he had a Mare Ring and Hibari hadn?t the Vongola Ring.
> 
> And now the Mare Rings were fake. Plot-hole?



My point exactly. Although alot of awesome shit has happened the last few chapters, it is upsetting me as it seems to becoming dare I say it, like Code Geass, with Plot Tweest and awesome things that don't make sense.


----------



## El Torero (Jan 29, 2009)

I´ve seen now the Raw. Some observations:


*Spoiler*: __ 




-XanXus and Varia are hearing too Byakuran speech. Maybe they´ll do something more.
-Yamamoto opened a eye, he´s awake! And future Ryohei continues KO, and now we know he lost against fooder Ring. BRING US PRESENT RYOHEI NAO 
-I lol'd with the happy pages, with Reborn smiling and drinking cofee and everybody happy lol
-One of the 6 Funerals....impossible....who knows...WTF IS THAT DR. SHAMAL????????
-Notice how we see how only 4 of the 5 Rings are broken. I still think Genkishi is one of the true 6 Funerals.
-Ganma will join the Vongola and Irie, I´m 100% sure of this.
-My bets:
*Genkishi (a.k.a. the chinese masked man): Mist lol
*Long hair ''Ganma'': Sun
*The naked girl: Rain
*''Dr. Shamal'': Cloud
*The one who looks like Gokudera: Storm
*The prisioner: Thunder
-Except prisioner all are wearing Black but well, is impossible they´re in the Black Spell


----------



## spaZ (Jan 29, 2009)

Its either a huge plot hole or those rings were real rings just not real mare rings. They could of been just some Class A rings.

I also hope that Irie can brings us 25 year old Lambo soon.


----------



## Skylit (Jan 29, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



My Bets:
The masked Monster: Sun
Fake Gamma: Thunder
Girl: Rain
"Shamal": Storm
"Scars" [next to Fake Gamma]: Cloud ["Scars" is my favorite, btw. <3]
Prisoner: Mist [My Guess is that he is Mukuro. (Well, his Haircolor isn't dark but who knows? )]


----------



## Sin (Jan 29, 2009)

Guys, stay with me here, but Byakuran gave IRIE of all people, 6 "Mare" Rings to give to 6 extremely talented people. The same Irie that had connections to the Vongola and was their spy. Obviously the rings Byakuran gave Irie would have had to be close imitations that seemed real enough to trick someone on Irie's intellect level.

It's not a plot-hole, the "real" Mare Rings will be stronger, for sure, but it's not like Byakuran gave Irie 6 random D class rings and said "Hey, they're Mare rings"


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 29, 2009)

All rings are real rings

But if my guess is correct then the true mare rings will shit all over the fakes


Edit: shit i got edged out


----------



## spaZ (Jan 29, 2009)

But still with the radar thing they pretty much said they were mare rings.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 29, 2009)

lol. O.D. plot hole no jutsu


----------



## spaZ (Jan 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wtf is with the rings breaking at the end to? Just because they are fake mare rings doesn't make sense on why they broke.


----------



## Sin (Jan 29, 2009)

spaZ said:


> But still with the radar thing they pretty much said they were mare rings.


Again, you underestimate Byakuran's ability to think ahead and plan to make sure his "fake" rings were never discovered. This is the guy that outsmarted Mukuro and Irie, as well as taking down the Vongola. There's very little he can't do.

As far as your spoiler: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It's simple. They broke because they're still powerful rings (as I said earlier) and it's much safer for them to break so they can't be used by Irie against Byakuyran.


----------



## Tools (Jan 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What a twist! The real Funeral Wreaths arrive! Now it makes sense because i still think a bunch of kids couldn't beat real Funeral Wreaths.


----------



## El Torero (Jan 29, 2009)

Genkishi was as strong as Future Hibari...if he´s one of the fake...the real ones power must be over 9000


----------



## Sin (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm actually glad things turned out like this. I was worried about the villains being dispatched too quickly. Not to mention the new funeral wraths look badass.

Also, this may give us another training arc. I want Tsuna to either get a box or come up with something aside from the X-Burner D:


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 29, 2009)

Hes about as strong as a non Vongola ring future Hibari that beat a whole attack force on his own


----------



## Sin (Jan 29, 2009)

Genikishi had hell rings though, so it's unlikely he's one of Byakuran's remaining six top dogs. He may come back, but it'll likely only be as cannon fodder for Past Hibari once he learns to use his full power.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 29, 2009)

Sin said:


> Genikishi had hell rings though, so it's unlikely he's one of Byakuran's remaining six top dogs. He may come back, but it'll likely only be as cannon fodder for Past Hibari once he learns to use his full power.



Sounds likely, though I would like to add one other possibility. Genkishi is a Mist user known for screwing with his opponents, it could've also been that he never had a Hell ring at all or never activated it well whatever you can think. There is a possibility that it was just an illusion.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 29, 2009)

Sin said:


> Again, you underestimate Byakuran's ability to think ahead and plan to make sure his "fake" rings were never discovered. This is the guy that outsmarted Mukuro and Irie, as well as taking down the Vongola. There's very little he can't do.
> 
> As far as your spoiler:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




But I doubt rings would just break like that though... Hibari's rings just broke right after he used them and these guys rings broke right when Byakuran said they were fakes. Its obviously a huge plot hole right there. 




Aren't the hell rings like suppose to be really powerful? I wonder if they are as strong as say the vongola mist ring.


----------



## Sin (Jan 29, 2009)

@spaZ:


*Spoiler*: __ 



What I'm saying is, it's likely Byakuran MADE them break. Either by using his power (whatever it may be) or simply having set them up to explode/collapse upon command, so that he could take that power away from Irie when he revealed himself.




As far as Hell Rings go, yes, they're supposed to be close to the Mare/Vongola rings in terms of overall power. Above A Class.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 29, 2009)

spaZ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Mukuro had two and he got pretty much raped.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah but thats vs a high quality sky ring, and it was Byakuran.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 29, 2009)

epic ch, Byakuran mind fuck is always welcomed, and the designs of the real funeral wreaths are epic. Good to see the failure wreaths were not real, were just used to test the power gage of the vongola.

My predictions for the abilities of the real wreaths:

Gamma Look Alike: Cloud
Oni Mask Dude: Sun
Necromancer dude: Storm
The Girl: Rain
Stark Look alike: Thunder
Psycho Mantis: Mist


----------



## Luciana (Jan 29, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> I´ve seen now the Raw. Some observations:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



lurker-most-post-coz-of-the-bet. 
the masked dude mist 
gamma's twin cloud 
girl rain
shamal long lost brother sun
scar thunder
prisioner storm
ah and i agree with eveything you said XD,the happy pages were LOL.

P.S Byakuran is god.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 29, 2009)

Byakuran is going to get anal raped by Tsuna.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 30, 2009)

So wait all those other fights with the fake funeral wreaths more or less dont even matter anymore?

At least some of the designs are actually cool


----------



## Valky (Jan 30, 2009)

The spoilers seems interesting.

Kinda hoping the 25years Lambo will show up in the next battle.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 30, 2009)

He probably will have to, I wouldn't be surprised if Irie ends up helping bringing him to that time just for a little bit.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 30, 2009)

Those chars look pretty damn cool


----------



## Valky (Jan 30, 2009)

spaZ said:


> He probably will have to, I wouldn't be surprised if Irie ends up helping bringing him to that time just for a little bit.



Yeah, if Vongola wants to win the war, all of the guardians have to be gathered.

Maybe Irie will show another weapon that could exchange someone from the past to the future, i don't know, maybe an Advance 20years bazooka or something like that.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 30, 2009)

He would only need a 10 year bazooka since they are already 10 years into the future.


----------



## Serp (Jan 30, 2009)

They don't even need that 20 year bazooka, 15 year old Lambo is already there with them, shoot him with the 10 year bazooka. Since the adults and the children are both here, I would like to see epic team ups, the adults fighting with the children, that seems like the only way they can could beat the wreaths, Vongola rings coupled with the experience of the adults should be enough to beat them.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't think Irie is going to take out the future selves. Since it could be a little dangerous. Or maybe they could be with Byakuran.


----------



## Serp (Jan 30, 2009)

But I want Irie to take out their future selves, it is their best chance. And aren't they in Irie's round machine, like 2 metres from where the group are talking.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 30, 2009)

They are microsized right now he said, so that pretty much means there in a box and the box could of been switched or something. I dunno I just don't want to future selves to come out and fight it would just be weird and mess up the whole purpose of the younger selves being there.


----------



## Serp (Jan 30, 2009)

Not really mess it up, everything the younger selves had planned and trained for would still happen just + the adult selves for back up.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 30, 2009)

Well.... kind of hard to realize that there are 6 new people even stronger than Genkishi popping up out of nowhere. Though we still haven't even seen Dino yet at all... I'd really love for the guy to pop up somewhere anytime now..


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the Training Arc. 

Let them whip Lambo into something usefull, Chrome seemed to have become quite capable but something like a few new special techniques would be nice. Adult Ryoohei needs to switch his ass with the past version. Gokudera and Yamato just basic strength and skill training. Tsuna needs an animal box, but something in a supporting function that gives him back up and take on other animal boxes.

Hibari is almost perfect, maybe get him master a special attack or something.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 30, 2009)

Chrome hasn't done anything pretty much she needs a big powerup without Mukuro. And screw that theres already enough animal boxes Tsuna doesn't need one now. All he has to do is take all the vongola rings and put them on his hand and he will become a monster.


----------



## Valky (Jan 31, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Well.... kind of hard to realize that there are 6 new people even stronger than Genkishi popping up out of nowhere. Though we still haven't even seen Dino yet at all... I'd really love for the guy to pop up somewhere anytime now..



Varia said he's on his way to Japan, so we'll see him in the next few chapters i guess.


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 31, 2009)

Kirimi translation is out:

Possessing the same eyes as the _Rikudou Sennin_*, not only did he master every last jutsu I taught him?But he achieved the allegedly impossible: for a single individual to use all six chakra qualitative transformations*! We're talking about a guy whose natural gift for core ninjutsu?  Allowed him to become proficient at all jutsu at the age of ten?


It's confirmed the fake rings were A-rank


----------



## Tools (Jan 31, 2009)

And we all know the big difference between A-Rank rings and S-Rank Rings.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 31, 2009)

Beware the return of *LONGCHAMP!!!!!*


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh god no...

I'd rather Shamal return and be one of the Funeral Wreaths, even if it makes no sense. Amano should just forget she ever created Longchamp. 


BTW there's a scan out by Hitsugaara:
this site.


----------



## Fenton (Jan 31, 2009)

The Oni and scar face are my favourite designes out of the ones that we can actually see, but you just know the two bishies will probably end up being cooler. 

Hopefully the appearance of these six means that all of Tsuna's gaurdians will fight one and that past Ryohei will get to do something significant when he finally shows up.

So that last guy is like Mukuro?


----------



## Tools (Jan 31, 2009)

No...that last guy is not Mukuro. Mukuro's hair looks nothing like that.


----------



## Fenton (Jan 31, 2009)

Tools said:


> No...that last guy is not Mukuro. Mukuro's hair looks nothing like that.



No, I meant is he like Mukuro. Like an imprisoned mist user.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Feb 1, 2009)

Scan is out:
Link removed

This is getting epic!!


----------



## rukahanase (Feb 1, 2009)

wahh~I got headache in reading the whole thread(^_^)but then I really love KAtekyo H.R.
 jeezz really this anime gets better everytime and too long haha XD 
can I ask what chapter is it in anime and manga? Uh it's still ongoing right?


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2009)

You know, for some reason I want to see what's under Lissuria's glasses. I've suddenly become curious about it.

The real funeral wreaths look pretty awesome.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, I knew Byakuran's were well planned out but for the rings and the current millefiore guardians' to be fakes were quite a turn around. I can't wait to see the real ones in action. And I wonder what kind length of a break will the Vongola get to prepare for the up coming battle.


----------



## Penance (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, what a chapter!


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 1, 2009)

is one of the gaurdains... an orc?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> is one of the gaurdains... an orc?!?!?!?!?



At first I thought it was just a hanya mask, but you sir, have enlightened me.

MILFIORRE HAVE ORCS IN THEIR RANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tools (Feb 2, 2009)

The girl with the black coat, that's Uni right?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 2, 2009)

Hopefully Lambo, Ryohei and Yamma can shine vs these.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 2, 2009)

So what the fuck was Genkishi?


Also: Chrome vs Girl in Black Coat!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 3, 2009)

hes the mask dude apparently


----------



## JTExecutor (Feb 3, 2009)

An orc in a manga?  They better kick as much ass as the 40k ones do!   These designs are just freaking amazing!


----------



## Aeon (Feb 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Reborn! 228 RAW_ 



here's the link

Looks like we find out what ring each Funeral Wreath has. Ryohei finally appears as well.


----------



## BVB (Feb 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



nice chapter..

but am i the only one who thinks that the art of KHR got really messy?


----------



## Skylit (Feb 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



TYB Ryohei is back! 

And he looks more to the extreme like before.


----------



## El Torero (Feb 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



RYOHEI EXISTS!!!!!!!! I´M SO HAPPY I´M CRYING!!!!!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 5, 2009)

is there a spoiler trans script?


----------



## Valky (Feb 5, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Beware the return of *LONGCHAMP!!!!!*



Is he still alive? lol

Well, he won't do anything much anyway if he does return.


*Spoiler*: __ 



w00t, Ryohei is finally come.


----------



## El Torero (Feb 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




-So it seems there are 100 Millfiore with A Rings with the same power of the fake Mare Rings.
-And wtf did ''Shamal''? It seems his atribute is the Storm too...


----------



## Skylit (Feb 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





The Towel lying on his head - is there burning a dying will flame? o_O


----------



## spaZ (Feb 5, 2009)

wtf


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why the hell do 100 of them have A rank rings? Even those rings are suppose to be pretty rare.


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Vongola boxes. I want to know what's in them

And Ryohei is finally back =D


----------



## Valky (Feb 5, 2009)

spaZ said:


> wtf
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, they did raid the Vongola Headquarters. I believe they stole their rings and boxes.

Since even the Vongola got raided, other weaker than Vongola should be raided too.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 5, 2009)

Valky said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hibari took them all out before they could steal anything..


----------



## Valky (Feb 5, 2009)

spaZ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hibari took them all out before they could steal anything..




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not that one. The Vongola Italian Headquarters.


----------



## TalikX (Feb 5, 2009)

I like the character designs of the new villains, hopefully the monsterish looking ones can actually talk.


----------



## El Torero (Feb 6, 2009)

Now we need a Training Arc. Only Tsuna, Yamamoto and Gokudera know how to fight in the future:
-Ryohei and Hibari don´t have any idea of boxes or how to fight.
-Chrome is still in a very weak state, if she uses too much energy she´ll be KO. Remember she´s already using illusions to create her organs to live and she still hasn´t recovered yet.
-Lambo...is just Lambo lol. I´m imagining: ''Gotta stay calm! '', then Lambo enters in his Box, and we discover the Box is a box version of 10-Years Bazooka


----------



## Aeon (Feb 6, 2009)

Byakuran will probably let them have their training sessions.


----------



## BVB (Feb 6, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Byakuran will probably let them have their training sessions.



It's shounen.. he will make a strategical retreat to drink some tea and watch some flowers.


----------



## Shinji (Feb 6, 2009)

Mammon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt it, i bet the towel be on fire cuz he is sitting in lava lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2009)

Why is everyone talking in spoilers. o.o


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2009)

Ah thanks for filling me in. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The last chapter was pretty BS, would be like playing a megaman game. You beat all 9 bosses, just to find out there are 9 more.


----------



## Valky (Feb 7, 2009)

Wohoo, the Vongola Boxes.

I hope Lambo doesn't eat his box. LOL. Wanna see more Lambo!


----------



## Skylit (Feb 7, 2009)

So Byakuran gave them 10 days to rest. Such a nice guy.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 7, 2009)

Seriously they have to take on 6 Funeral Wreaths, all who make Genkishi look like a little girl whole soiled herself, and an army of 100 A-class soldiers, which would mean that those soldiers are at least in at the same level as Gamma.

The Vongola need to completely unify if they want even a small chance of defeating the Millefiore. They need to call in the Varia, Basil, Dino, and Longchamp, and every other ally they've made through out.


----------



## El Torero (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh wait, the Mellone Base dissapeared. What happened with Ganma? My theory of Ganma pairing with the Vongola must not be destroyed


----------



## Shade (Feb 7, 2009)

This arc started out great, but has followed the shounen fight-after-fight formula for a while an dby the looks of it, that'll continue. Hopefully, we'll get a better arc after this.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 7, 2009)

Lambo gets a box  Can't wait for him to fight.

Always liked the little cow


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 7, 2009)

25 Years Lambo + Vongola Lightning Ring + Vongola Lightning Box is just complete rape.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 7, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Seriously they have to take on 6 Funeral Wreaths, all who make Genkishi look like a little girl whole soiled herself, and an army of 100 A-class soldiers, which would mean that those soldiers are at least in at the same level as Gamma.
> 
> The Vongola need to completely unify if they want even a small chance of defeating the Millefiore. They need to call in the Varia, Basil, Dino, and Longchamp, and every other ally they've made through out.



Future longshamp is second only to Xanxus


----------



## Valky (Feb 7, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Lambo gets a box  Can't wait for him to fight.
> 
> Always liked the little cow



Me too!

Lambo is by far the greatest char in KHR. 



			
				The Drunken Monkey said:
			
		

> 25 Years Lambo + Vongola Lightning Ring + Vongola Lightning Box is just complete rape.


It would be overkill indeed. 



Grandmaster Kane said:


> Future longshamp is second only to Xanxus



What the? 

Longchamp hasn't been in battle yet.


----------



## El Torero (Feb 7, 2009)

Six Funerals when Lambo rapes them: ''Gotta stay calm! ''

:ho


----------



## Skylit (Feb 7, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> 25 Years Lambo + Vongola Lightning Ring + Vongola Lightning Box is just complete rape.



If I think about it....

If Lambo uses this 'combo' he could win against one of the fw.


----------



## Hope (Feb 7, 2009)

Shade said:


> This arc started out great, but has followed the shounen fight-after-fight formula for a while an dby the looks of it, that'll continue. Hopefully, we'll get a better arc after this.



My thought's exactly.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Feb 7, 2009)

I have to admit, that Funeral Wreath taking out an entire town and relaxing in a lava bath...just...damn!

Looks like the Vongola are going to need a very big power up just to compare to this new team, not to mention how far above them Byakuran must be.  I also get the feeling that the Varia might have to go all out to take on those 100 A-class soldiers.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 7, 2009)

Kage no Yume said:


> I have to admit, that Funeral Wreath taking out an entire town and relaxing in a lava bath...just...damn!
> 
> Looks like the Vongola are going to need a very big power up just to compare to this new team, not to mention how far above them Byakuran must be.  I also get the feeling that the Varia might have to go all out to take on those 100 A-class soldiers.



Do you think only Varia will take on the 100 men?

I guess, Basil, Dino etc. will help them [if they want or not]


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 7, 2009)

lol@ classical "hey I give you 'x' days before I rape you" from byakuran.

Also the now the stuff you had a hard time with...we have a absurd amount of them!! 
Which translates as, now that strength level has become fodder.


----------



## BVB (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm sad, that the ring tsuna received from lancia will never be used.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 7, 2009)

Karotte said:


> I'm sad, that the ring tsuna received from lancia will never be used.



It's either been forgotten all about already by the Mangaka or it will turn out to be some kind of life saver that he'll use in his next big battle.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 7, 2009)

Hell, i forgot about it too.
When did Lanchia give a ring to Tsuna?


----------



## Valky (Feb 7, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Hell, i forgot about it too.
> When did Lanchia give a ring to Tsuna?



After he helped Tsuna from Varia's subordinates. To be accurate, after Tsuna and the others celebrating the victory over Varia, before he returned to Italy. He gave it at some street, Reborn was there too.


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not a big fan of this arc and it's not getting any better...

But no matter what the plot does, we can always celebrate new characters!  (source: Theory of Kubo)

That dude looks like Stark, which automatically gives him points, but...wasn't his story a bit much? Byakuran asked him to show him his resolution and he fucking erupts his own hometown? wut?

And the lava bath...I can't tell if that was awesome or stupid. <.< I guess I'll withhold judgment until we see more of him (may not be for awhile, though I'm hoping for a serious montage here).


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 7, 2009)

I guess I'm the only one who's enjoying the direction the story is taking now...

I didn't like the boxes much at first, but know I've really grown to like them and unlike what I've seen here I didn't mind the way the Varia were using them either

I'm very excited about these new Vongola Boxes and Funeral Wreaths too


----------



## Sin (Feb 7, 2009)

Mammon said:


> If I think about it....
> 
> If Lambo uses this 'combo' he could win against *all* of the fw.



Fixed and agreed.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 7, 2009)

I didn't like the boxes at all in the beginning either. All this dying will flame crap that initially didn't hurt anyone. Tsuna's head and hands were on fire half the time with this thing for crying out loud! No one using guns anymore in a mafia. Suddenly the box weapons' flames are able to deflect bullets or something. Not to mention they remind me of Pokemon so much it hurts.
But when Gokudera got his skull cannon, i had to soften up a bit 

Of course, they still annoy me from time to time.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh, I forgot all about the Lava bath. Though probably wrong but my guess is that he has a Lambo like ability, if Lambo can withstand electricity like it's nothing (Especially in the future) then it should also be possible that someone can withstand heat like that, well in manga reality. My guess is that he's a Storm flame user that's immune to Heat or Degeneration in it's entirety.


----------



## El Torero (Feb 8, 2009)

The Lava bather is the Storm Mare Guardian, look his towel flame and compare with the flames of the Vongola Guardians in last page, is the same as Gokudera´s flame 

And again, what happened with Ganma? He was in the Melone Base which dissapeared


----------



## Aeon (Feb 8, 2009)

Maybe he escaped before it disappeared. We probably won't find out for a good while.


----------



## Novalis (Feb 8, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> The Lava bather is the Storm Mare Guardian, look his towel flame and compare with the flames of the Vongola Guardians in last page, is the same as Gokudera´s flame



Nice try! 
But I wouldn't really claim that this flame is his dying will flame. 
After all, the magma could be the reason why his towel is on fire.

I personally think it's likely that he is the Mist Guardian :'/


----------



## Skylit (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't know if you had noticed, but...

practically canon

practically canon
practically canon

Who knows. 

Maybe it's like this.


----------



## Novalis (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, I've already noticed that. However, isn't it a tad too obvious? 

Lol, I already miss the Varia. ;.;


----------



## Skylit (Feb 8, 2009)

Novalis said:


> Yeah, I've already noticed that. However, isn't it a tad too obvious?
> 
> Lol, I already miss the Varia. ;.;



Yeah, but often people ignore the thing which is obviously. 

me, too.


----------



## Tools (Feb 8, 2009)

Could be but the guy in the lava is a Rain guy?Well kinda makes sense.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 8, 2009)

Tools said:


> Could be but the guy in the lava is a Rain guy?Well kinda makes sense.



Not really, it would take either a rather extreme innate Tranquility like natural ability that would weaken(lower) the heat around him or he would have to be an Arcobaleno with the Rain pacifier to be able to do this since his whole body  has to be protected from the heat.

Also like Sakata said, there is a Storm flame on the towel and that theory of the positions of the types and the way the Wreath were introduced is just too plain obvious to be true.


----------



## Sin (Feb 8, 2009)

The Lava Guy vs. Tsuna:

"X-BURNER!!!!!"
"Lol, that was kind of warm."


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2009)

That bastard Shinji is laughing where ever he is 

He's Millefore wanking paid off


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 8, 2009)

This feels like when you played the old school Mario games only to find out that the princess is in another castle. 

This Future Arc has had its pros and cons but I really would like for it to end now.

*Still wants to learn about the Arconaleno* 



Sin said:


> The Lava Guy vs. Tsuna:
> 
> "X-BURNER!!!!!"
> "Lol, that was kind of warm."



I see I wasn't the only one who thought of this.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 8, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> This feels like when you played the old school Mario games only to find out that the princess is in another castle.
> 
> This Future Arc has had its pros and cons but I really would like for it to end now.
> 
> ...



I actually like the future arc and this development but I have to agree on the Arcobaleno, I'd rather learn some more about them but hopefully we'll get to that when this arc comes to it's conclusion.


----------



## El Torero (Feb 9, 2009)

Lava guy is Fire type. Let´s use Yamamoto, who is Water type for the win 

The Rain Millfiore Guardian should be the girl. Look her aura of tranquility


----------



## Penance (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks like these boxes are going back with the Vongola...


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 9, 2009)

I wonder how these boxes will be handled, will it be one of those training sessions you see a bit of their improvement and then months later the new techniques/weapons are revealed and then looked back on......Or, and hopefully, they'll start opening and training with these boxes on panel.I want to see some actual Lambo improvement and I don't see that happening unless that box of his has some kind of special power that allows him to stay in a future form longer.


----------



## Shinji (Feb 9, 2009)

Vault said:


> That bastard Shinji is laughing where ever he is
> 
> He's Millefore wanking paid off



 

I'm quite interested in what byakuran means by the game "choice"

Whether guardians be in a hall way where they choose their own destiny. 

Like you get prelim fights with genkishi and glo, possibly gamma. Before you get to the true funeral wreaths. 

Or the fighters choose a door, which leads them to 1 of the wreaths


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 9, 2009)

i wonder if tsuna's box weapon contains a phoenix bird. it should be the perfect animal for his dying will flame theme


----------



## spaZ (Feb 9, 2009)

That would be a sick animal.


----------



## Shinji (Feb 10, 2009)

if you gonna give tsuna a mythical creature, you know byakuran gonna have 1 just as good like a Behemoth


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 10, 2009)

A Chimera would suite him better. Or even a dragon


----------



## Novalis (Feb 10, 2009)

Dear God, please not! 
At least the animals in Reborn! have always been "real" creatures as yet D': 

And it should stay like that, imo.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 10, 2009)

No... If they can sick weapons that should not exist than they surely can make weapons like a phone nix.


----------



## Novalis (Feb 10, 2009)

It's not like I said "HEY! HEY! THEY CAN'T CREATE SUCH WEAPONS!". LOL. 

It's more like I was like "Hey! I don't want them to introduce such shit, please!" 

:']


----------



## Serp (Feb 10, 2009)

I was really confused one what Spaz meant by a Phone nix weapon until I read back and noticed he meant a Phoenix. A phoenix would be fine, as it just needs to be a bird coated in sky flames, but I really don't want mythical creatures in Reborn.


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2009)

Tsuna box pet should be a lion. Since his pet Reborn-san gave him was a lion in the manga way way back in the series....


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 10, 2009)

Hibari gets a super hedchog


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 10, 2009)

Serp said:


> A phoenix would be fine, as it just needs to be a bird coated in sky flames, but I really don't want mythical creatures in Reborn.



I think the appearance of the Liger means its already on its way to pushing this envelope. The fact that the Sky boxes are suppose to be a step above probably means seeing mythical creatures won't be a stretch.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 10, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> I think the appearance of the Liger means its already on its way to pushing this envelope. The fact that the Sky boxes are suppose to be a step above probably means seeing mythical creatures won't be a stretch.



It could be just me but Ligers actually exist. That giant snake belonging to Baishana would've been a better example but the mangaka rationalized it by saying it was discovered 7 years in to the future.
I think that Sky boxes will be mostly just powerful animals like eagles, lions etc. Hopefully there won't be things like phoenixes and magical fairies.


----------



## Shinji (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks like there is 7 more top things to discover according to hayato, and guess what 6 real wreaths + byakuran


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 10, 2009)

Shinji said:


> Looks like there is 7 more top things to discover according to hayato, and guess what 6 real wreaths + byakuran



I hope so, otherwise we'll see seven more animals that aren't really supposed to exist but do because of this loophole.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 10, 2009)

So there's suppose to be 8 mystical beasts? But the plot hole is that theres going to be more than 8 mystical beasts?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 11, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> It could be just me but Ligers actually exist. That giant snake belonging to Baishana would've been a better example but the mangaka rationalized it by saying it was discovered 7 years in to the future.
> I think that Sky boxes will be mostly just powerful animals like eagles, lions etc. Hopefully there won't be things like phoenixes and magical fairies.



I know they already exist. I meant that in order to top it there are either going to be mythical beasts or stuff like prehistoric animals are going to start appearing.

Bringing out a hybrid animal as a stronger box weapon doesn't leave many more animals to be above it is what I meant.


----------



## Valky (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, anything is fine for Tsuna. Whether it's Hawk, Lion, Panther or whatever, hmm, Butterfly isn't bad either.

What i really wanted to know the most is Lambo's box.


----------



## Serp (Feb 11, 2009)

@Jet Tsuna's box weapon needs not be physically more powerful than XanXus, the Liger reflects his character, of being rawly powerful and his parentage. Tsuna's box just needs to represent him. So a Lion, being the purer version of XanXus would fit nicely. 

And for Lambo someone else already had a bull, unless they want to reuse them. But I really am looking forward to Lambo's new box.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 11, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> I know they already exist. I meant that in order to top it there are either going to be mythical beasts or stuff like prehistoric animals are going to start appearing.
> 
> Bringing out a hybrid animal as a stronger box weapon doesn't leave many more animals to be above it is what I meant.





Serp said:


> @Jet Tsuna's box weapon needs not be physically more powerful than XanXus, the Liger reflects his character, of being rawly powerful and his parentage. Tsuna's box just needs to represent him. So a Lion, being the purer version of XanXus would fit nicely.
> 
> And for Lambo someone else already had a bull, unless they want to reuse them. But I really am looking forward to Lambo's new box.



I agree with Serp, a Lion will do just fine. The animal itself doesn't really have to be of an even more fantastic species. It's strength and abilities should just be more impressive, I mean look at the a couple of the more awesome Animal boxes, Hedgehog and Kangaroo, neither of the two are really that impressive as normal animals.

I don't want this to turn out anymore pokemon like then it is already, adding Legendaries would only ruin it for me. Now I'm only a bit annoyed by the the way some characters prefer to fight with their pokemonz and sit back while they do so.


----------



## Vodrake (Feb 11, 2009)

Valky said:


> Well, anything is fine for Tsuna. Whether it's Hawk, Lion, Panther or whatever, hmm, Butterfly isn't bad either.
> 
> What i really wanted to know the most is Lambo's box.



A cow. I would have said Bull, but that's too cool for any Lambo other than 20 Yr future Lambo to use.


----------



## Serp (Feb 11, 2009)

But there has already been a bull box weapon, (a thunder one as well) so unless they reuse the same animal and attribute he won't get a bull. What I would like is a slight twist, like how Uri is a kitten but grows up, give Lambo a calf and it gets older like he does


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2009)

Its a lightning eel, thats Lambo's box


----------



## Serp (Feb 11, 2009)

I thought that about Levi, since the leviathan was sea serpent type thingy, but if they won't give it to the person it fits the most, I don't want them to give to Lambo


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 11, 2009)

Serp said:


> But there has already been a bull box weapon, (a thunder one as well) so unless they reuse the same animal and attribute he won't get a bull. What I would like is a slight twist, like how Uri is a kitten but grows up, give Lambo a calf and it gets older like he does



That would be awesome, if the animal aged like he did.Though when did this Bull Box show up? , I do remember a Boar but no Bull.


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2009)

When is lambo gonna fight dammit


----------



## Serp (Feb 11, 2009)

Maybe it was a Boar, it has been a while since I read over the beginning future arc chapters. If the bull hasn't been taken more power to Lambo


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2009)

Maybe its a Yak


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 11, 2009)

Spoiler from Mangahelpers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



入江曰く間違いなくムクロ生きてるって

通信ザン｢沢田つなよし　乳臭さはぬけたか　１０日後にボンゴレが最強だと証明して見せろ｣

一旦解散(？)して並森町でアジトの仲間たちと見開きページで再会して一段落って感じで終わり

+

入江とスパナは正式に仲間になった





*Spoiler*: _Translation_ 



Translated by mmlcs36:

"My English is not very good, please point out if there is any problem.

入江曰く間違いなくムクロ生きてるって
Irie is sure that Mukuro is still alive.

通信ザン｢沢田つなよし　乳臭さはぬけたか　１０日後にボンゴレが最強だと証明して見せろ｣
Xanxus: Sawada Tsunayoshi, Can you pull out from your babayish? Show us Vongola is the strongest 10 days later.

一旦解散(？)して並森町でアジトの仲間たちと見開きページで再会して一段落って感じで終わり
They dismiss just for a while and meet again in the Ajito in Mamimori, the story ends with a spread page.

入江とスパナは正式に仲間になった
Irie and Spanner have become friends."


----------



## Valky (Feb 12, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> Spoiler from Mangahelpers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well thank you.

No further update? It seems too .. little.


----------



## Valky (Feb 12, 2009)

Vodrake said:


> A cow. I would have said Bull, but that's too cool for any Lambo other than 20 Yr future Lambo to use.



Because he wears a Cow shirt?

Well, its fine as long as that Cow is the strongest one of all Animal Boxes out there.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Reborn 229 Spoiler Pics_


----------



## BVB (Feb 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 how cute, a reunion


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And then they trip and get hit by a truck.

Lesson?

Never run when crossing the street.


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wow the last 7 chapters have all ended with a double-page spread, including this one

I wonder if Hibari and Chrome are there... they're not in the picture, and on the right border you can see Lal being carried by most likely Kusakabe

Hopefully they just didn't fit there, and Spanner and Irie are there too...


----------



## Novalis (Feb 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _229_ 









posted by ann-chan at ba <3


 

OMG! Xanxus and Squalo are so awesome  !


----------



## Fenton (Feb 13, 2009)

Ryohei's wearing sun sneakers.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 14, 2009)

I can't remember much about the stuff that happened before, so...

has Basil actually been in this arc too? Because i'm seeing him (or atleast i think it's him) in the last panel.


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 15, 2009)

Nope, that's ranking Futa

Basil hasn't been seen in the future aside from covers or color spreads


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 15, 2009)

where the hell is basil in the future anyways? he could help out on the asskicking


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 15, 2009)

Chapter was transition so not too much happened. I'm assuming more training chapters might come after this one. >.>


----------



## Death (Feb 15, 2009)

Maybe Tsuna and the rest will train with their box weapons.  That and we should get to learn about the babies and their power and how they came to be.  The fight is over and we've waited long enough for it anyways.


----------



## Valky (Feb 15, 2009)

Lambo didn't do anything, what a shame. Why would he joined the fight anyway!

Lambo should rape the real funeral wreaths!


----------



## Aeon (Feb 15, 2009)

I find it funny that Reborn was shown in that last double spread page. I guess he likes walking in place in that holographic machine he's in.


----------



## Novalis (Feb 15, 2009)

For God's sake! 

INP, coud you please stop cleaning, and above all translating, KHR! chapters from now on? You would definitely do me a favour ;') Thanks in advance!


----------



## Penance (Feb 15, 2009)

Valky said:


> Lambo didn't do anything, what a shame. Why would he joined the fight anyway!
> 
> Lambo should rape the real funeral wreaths!



I expect Lambo to fight next battle....his future self gave him his Vongola box, after all...


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2009)

Aeon said:


> I find it funny that Reborn was shown in that last double spread page. I guess he likes walking in place in that holographic machine he's in.



Yah I saw that too. Maybe it was just a mistake.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 15, 2009)

Novalis said:


> For God's sake!
> 
> INP, coud you please stop cleaning, and above all translating, KHR! chapters from now on? You would definitely do me a favour ;') Thanks in advance!



hahah qft they really are terrible.


----------



## Novalis (Feb 15, 2009)

That's just the truth, lol. 

Btw, your Volume 17 is top-notch :']
I just wish that every Reborn! chapter would be cleaned like that ;


----------



## Death (Feb 15, 2009)

Aeon said:


> I find it funny that Reborn was shown in that last double spread page. I guess he likes walking in place in that holographic machine he's in.



He can't leave the base because of the effects of something with the 7^3.  It was stated earlier in the arc.  That's all i can think of for it.


----------



## Serp (Feb 15, 2009)

Death said:


> He can't leave the base because of the effects of something with the 7^3.  It was stated earlier in the arc.  That's all i can think of for it.



They know that, the funny thing is, as he is a hologram and appears to be walking with the group, means he is just walking in place back at the base.


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 15, 2009)

Where are my kirimi translations?   Indeed INP's ones are awful...


Anyway, they confirmed the adult versions can't help them in any way, which some people were speculating about here...

(except Mukuro )


----------



## Sin (Feb 15, 2009)

Lambo + 25 years old + Vongola Box > 6 Funeral Wraths combined.

That's the reason it can't ever happen


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 15, 2009)

That's true. It would break the manga and make any future threat or enemy meaningless.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 15, 2009)

Novalis said:


> That's just the truth, lol.
> 
> Btw, your Volume 17 is top-notch :']
> I just wish that every Reborn! chapter would be cleaned like that ;


Thanks  nice to read comments like this. But its a tanko so the quality is always better. And I think Kirimi is trying to get some people to work on the other volumes.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

Spaz, did you get that Seth Rogen sig from GQ? I have it as a huge spread in the magazine.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2009)

I got it off some site but its a scan.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2009)

I can actually clean exactly how bink does with the magazine scans, but it would take me like hours to put it out and plus I don't know if kirimi would have her translations out.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 16, 2009)

Serp said:


> They know that, the funny thing is, as he is a hologram and appears to be walking with the group, means he is just walking in place back at the base.



Yeah, this is what I was referring too with my earlier post.


----------



## Novalis (Feb 16, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I can actually clean exactly how bink does with the magazine scans, but it would take me like hours to put it out and plus I don't know if kirimi would have her translations out.



Yeah, tell me about it! It would take me days (I'm lazy like hell. Lol.) to clean all the blacks and whites, to redraw all the shades of gray and to clone all the sound effects which is the most time-consuming thing ever. That's why I don't clean Reborn! chapters myself. I don't have that much time (uni and all that nice shit :'D). So, why wasting it by editing a manga chap that doesn't even get translated? I dunno. It makes me kinda sad that Reborn! is so much more popular now, however, there are still so few translators for it ]'=


----------



## El Torero (Feb 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _230 Spoilers to the Extreme! :yell_ 





Haru: ".....Hahi? Chrome-chan, aren't you hungry?"
Chrome: "........." *fidgets*
Kyouko: "You don't have to force yourself to eat if you don't feel like it. Food tastes best when you're hungry." [the last line got cut off in the pic, so it's just my best guess.]

Chrome: "!" *blush* "..I'm... going to my room..."
Haru: "Then why don't you have some tea? Here's some delicious black tea... Hahi..."
Kyouko: "She hasn't eaten anything since we got back. I wonder if she's okay..."
Haru: "She's so docile and strange..."
Bianchi: "Fufu... She doesn't know how to react when treated kindly."
Kyouko & Haru: "?"

Bianchi: "I heard from Reborn that until recently, she lived thinking she was all alone. I doubt she's ever thought anyone could accept her unconditionally. So people being naturally friendly to her is a culture shock. But she's a good kid, so don't change how you treat her."
Girls: "Okay!"
Ryouhei: "Time for an extreme meal!"
??: [something about food]
??: "We'll be eating now, too."
??: "Thanks to you, we're starving."


----------



## Aeon (Feb 19, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> *Spoiler*: _230 Spoilers to the Extreme! :yell_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like it will be a lighthearted chapter. There will probably be some revelation at the end.


----------



## BVB (Feb 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 chrome is so kawaiiii pek


----------



## Felix (Feb 19, 2009)

Those type of chapters remind me of how good Reborn was.
I love them


----------



## Novalis (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting! I just hope that kirimi will translate it.


*Spoiler*: _230_ 



 > Ryo's drawings are damn wicked 
> Chrome is terribly cute & all that nice shit, lol
> Basil is back and I bet that he will train with Tsuna
> All in all, this chapter seems to be pretty "nice"


----------



## Austeria (Feb 20, 2009)

Best Reborn chapter in a long while.

I really disliked the boxes and the gimmicky stuff that come out of those blasted boxes. It really made Reborn feel like Pokemon IMO. 

I know they're still playing with the boxes but this chapter is a nice break. It feels nostalgic and it really does give off that old "Reborn vibe".


----------



## Fenton (Feb 20, 2009)

Muscular Ryo is muscular. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope he's saying somehing about an epic power-up he got with incresed speed and what not.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 21, 2009)

Basil. Awesome. 
...does he even have a ring or a box?


----------



## Luciana (Feb 21, 2009)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Basil. Awesome.
> ...does he even have a ring or a box?



he has a box,you can see it clearly in the raw


----------



## Skylit (Feb 21, 2009)

Novalis said:


> *Spoiler*: _230_
> 
> 
> 
> > Basil is back and I bet that he will train with Tsuna



I doubt that, because they said that he is Basil from 10 Years ago.


----------



## BVB (Feb 21, 2009)

I hoped for the tyl basil.


----------



## Novalis (Feb 21, 2009)

"They" are just people who don't really know it as well. 

The FACTS are that his hair is LONGER + he does have an own box. 

I personally think that it's TYL! Basil. But, that's just me!

EDIT-- 

Oh no! INP, why? ;________;


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 21, 2009)

Awesome chap i wonder what Hibaris gone to do


----------



## Novalis (Feb 21, 2009)

You can always buy the Volumes and support the artist  I do that as well. 

Well, I know that MH has some Volumes that are HQ.


----------



## Serp (Feb 21, 2009)

I just read the chapter, and it is Basil from 10 years ago, future Basil has alot longer hair than that.


----------



## Sin (Feb 21, 2009)

I like the convenient explanation that Ryohei has been training in the past while he was waiting to be warped to the future


----------



## Shade (Feb 21, 2009)

For some reason, i don't remember Basil. What arc is he from?


----------



## Valky (Feb 21, 2009)

Shade said:


> For some reason, i don't remember Basil. What arc is he from?



Varia arc.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 21, 2009)

How can you not remember Basil? Hes the only other one that we have seen go into hyper dying will mode.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 21, 2009)

Shade said:


> For some reason, i don't remember Basil. What arc is he from?



He's the one the brown hair and blue dying will flame.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 21, 2009)

I guess we should have expected Basil from 10 years ago after that color page of him and Tsuna from a couple of weeks ago. And I laughed at how Hibari just decides to off and disappear.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 21, 2009)

he went to train with future dino


----------



## Sin (Feb 21, 2009)

He hates wars so he's going to end it before it starts


----------



## Valky (Feb 21, 2009)

Sin said:


> He hates wars so he's going to end it before it starts



He'll bite his enemies to death.


----------



## BVB (Feb 21, 2009)

Valky said:


> He'll bite his enemies to death.



Only Haxbari is capable of biting his enemies to death.


----------



## Sin (Feb 21, 2009)

God I can't wait till Hibari fights again 

The Golden Ages of this thread have all been during Hibari's fights.


----------



## Valky (Feb 21, 2009)

Karotte said:


> Only Haxbari is capable of biting his enemies to death.



Only Lambo who is able to match Hibari's awesomeness.


----------



## BVB (Feb 21, 2009)

Sin said:


> God I can't wait till Hibari fights again
> 
> The Golden Ages of this thread have all been during Hibari's fights.



Because they are the most entertaining, awesome ones


----------



## Sin (Feb 21, 2009)

Karotte said:


> Because they are the most entertaining, awesome ones


Or because he's hilariously broken


----------



## BVB (Feb 21, 2009)

Sin said:


> Or because he's hilariously broken



he's just the hax of reborn, therefore haxbari!


----------



## Aeon (Feb 21, 2009)

Sin said:


> God I can't wait till Hibari fights again
> 
> The Golden Ages of this thread have all been during Hibari's fights.



Ah, it's been a while. I had forgotten.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 21, 2009)

Luciana said:


> he has a box,you can see it clearly in the raw



No, really, i'm not seeing the box here


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 22, 2009)

Hmm for some reason I felt surprised about Basil coming to the future. I really hadn't thought of him as a candidate for it. People like him and Dino I expected to stay in the past.

Also Ryohei has supposedly been training so I guess we will see how he does once he works with the ring and box weapons.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 22, 2009)

Valky said:


> There is noone who is able to match Hibari's awesomeness.



corrected


----------



## Serp (Feb 22, 2009)

Ryohei will beat Byakuran with his awesome drawings


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 22, 2009)

Nah, Byakuran will just go "" at how cute Chrome is :3
Then Lambo kills him from behind.


----------



## Sin (Feb 22, 2009)

Serp said:


> Ryohei will beat Byakuran with his awesome drawings


All that needs to happen for the battle to end is Hibari hating Byakuran


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2009)

Karotte said:


> he's just the hax of reborn, therefore haxbari!



Aren't you forgetting HaXus?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 22, 2009)

Sin said:


> All that needs to happen for the battle to end is Hibari hating Byakuran



        .


----------



## Aeon (Feb 22, 2009)

Last week's double-page spread makes even less sense now.


According to Spanner, Tsuna left his headphones/earmuffs behind so Reborn should not have been shown at all.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 23, 2009)

Why not? Thats where the hologram comes out of... The earphones, so he can project himself whenever he wants... duhh


----------



## Valky (Feb 23, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Nah, Byakuran will just go "" at how cute Chrome is :3
> Then Lambo kills him from behind.


Lambo will kill Byakuran with no sweat. 



			
				Hibari Kyoya said:
			
		

> corrected


Blasphemy! Lambo is as great as Hibari if it's not greater.


----------



## Novalis (Feb 23, 2009)

battlerek said:


> Aren't you forgetting HaXus?



I miss him already. Lol. >; 

I honestly do hope that their training won't "consume" too much chapters.


----------



## Serp (Feb 23, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Why not? Thats where the hologram comes out of... The earphones, so he can project himself whenever he wants... duhh



Your obviously missing the point, last weeks double spread showed Reborn walking across the street with Tsuna and co, to meet up with Futa and the girls, suggesting that as we know he is at the base, that is his hologram walking with Tsuna, but this weeks chapter showed Tsuna left his hologram projector with Irie, so there is no possible way that Reborn could be walking with Tsuna at the end of last weeks chapter.


----------



## Valky (Feb 23, 2009)

I kinda wondering why would Basil come to the future and out of the blue said 'I came to help you'? Does that mean he already know about the future condition? How he find out about it? Does that mean Iemitsu knows about the future too? If Iemitsu knows about it, shouldn't the 9th also know? And if they already know, why they don't just kill Byakuran?

I have too many questions to ask.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 23, 2009)

Isn't the 9th dead? o_O


----------



## Valky (Feb 23, 2009)

Mammon said:


> Isn't the 9th dead? o_O



Dino's medic team managed to save him after the ring fight. He will die, but in the future.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 23, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Why not? Thats where the hologram comes out of... The earphones, so he can project himself whenever he wants... duhh



True, he can project himself from the earphones. My point was that they showed Reborn walking along with the others who were in Melone Base but Spanner says in this week's chapter that Tsuna left them behind. So how could Reborn have projected his image in last week's double page spread? DUH!


----------



## BVB (Feb 24, 2009)

Aeon said:


> True, he can project himself from the earphones. My point was that they showed Reborn walking along with the others who were in Melone Base but Spanner says in this week's chapter that Tsuna left them behind. So how could Reborn have projected his image in last week's double page spread? DUH!



hibari wanted reborn to be on this spread, so reborn was there!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 24, 2009)

One thing i don't get is this Tre-ni-Sette crap. No, not the rings/pacifiers, i'm talking about why Reborn can't leave the underground bunker.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 24, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> One thing i don't get is this Tre-ni-Sette crap. No, not the rings/pacifiers, i'm talking about why Reborn can't leave the underground bunker.



The only bits of information we have are that it's some sort of radiation that's lethal to those with pacifiers. Giannini, I believe, was saying how the source of the radiation could be the Millefiore but that hasn't been determined.


----------



## Valky (Feb 24, 2009)

Probably we'll learn more after Yamamoto tell us about the Arcobaleno's curse.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 24, 2009)

I am wondering what Bianchi is going to talk to Hyato about.


----------



## Valky (Feb 24, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I am wondering what Bianchi is going to talk to Hyato about.



Isn't it something about Hayato's mom?

It could be a bitter truth though, since Bianchi only wanted to tell Hayato after he grown up.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 24, 2009)

No.... Right when they left to go to the Melone base she said she needed to talk to him about something when he got back. Chapter 176 go look.


----------



## Valky (Feb 24, 2009)

spaZ said:


> No.... Right when they left to go to the Melone base she said she needed to talk to him about something when he got back. Chapter 176 go look.



I'm pretty sure it's about Hayato's mom. Since i don't think they have another issues other than that one.


----------



## Death (Feb 24, 2009)

It wouldn't be just his mom.  It would also be about him being the legit heir to the family or something to that nature.

If not that, I have no clue to it.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 25, 2009)

Valky said:


> Probably we'll learn more after Yamamoto tell us about the Arcobaleno's curse.



I nearly forgot about that, when was he going to tell that? I thought after that assault on Melone base was over. Hopefully this'll be done within a few chapters from now instead of it turning out like"Yeah, I'll do it when we defeated the Millefiore."That'll take ages, seriously, I've waited long enough.Just a bit of Arcobalena information would be more awesome then a Lambo actually useful in combat in 5 or 15 year old mode.


----------



## Valky (Feb 25, 2009)

Yea, it'll be better if we find out it sooner.

But, IMHO Lambo fighting is atleast as interesting as arcobaleno's info.


----------



## Serp (Feb 25, 2009)

Lambo is awesome, 5 and 25 are awesome, 15 is rather normal, well its 6, 16 and 26 now anyways.


----------



## Novalis (Feb 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _231_ 




---- 

TYL! Xanxus *checks* 
TYL! Dino *checks* 

Haha xD 


 
// Thanks to ID:7jsLxItu0 [2chan] & Da'Flash [BA]


----------



## Valky (Feb 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dino is come out and play.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 26, 2009)

Novalis said:


> *Spoiler*: _231_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Isn't that Hibari and not Xanxus?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah thats me


----------



## Novalis (Feb 26, 2009)

Aeon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that Hibari and not Xanxus?



ROFL-- I know that  
You don't have to understand my little list.


----------



## El Torero (Feb 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol Ryohei was married with Hana :rofl


----------



## BVB (Feb 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 DINO!!


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> lol Ryohei was married with Hana :rofl




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kyoko's best friend?





:rofl


----------



## El Torero (Feb 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BVB (Feb 26, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: __ 



 RYOHEI IS AWESOME! 

He goes and taps his sisters best friend! 

and hana didn't even tell it Kyoko


----------



## Skylit (Feb 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dino - And now I can say you, that the chapter will be awesome


----------



## Valky (Feb 26, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> lol Ryohei was married with Hana :rofl




*Spoiler*: __ 



LMAO! Now that's a surprise. Something must be happen in the future that make Hana to marrying Ryohei, since she originally consider every boy at her age as a monkey. LOL!


----------



## BVB (Feb 26, 2009)

Valky said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! Now that's a surprise. Something must be happen in the future that make Hana to marrying Ryohei, since she originally consider every boy at her age as a monkey. LOL!




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ryohei is older than her


----------



## Valky (Feb 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, yeah, only by 1 year, the difference isn't that much. Will it be enough to let him off 'the monkey' list? 

Perhaps Hana marrying him because of his 'Exteremeness' LMAO.

More spoilers to come.





*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				(￣▽￣) ◆lOoG5hDLWs said:
			
		

> 出された食事をむっしゃむしゃにしてやんよなバジル
> 10日前にスペインの倉庫にいて助太刀の書とパスポートと匣が置いてあった
> 匣のCEDEF（チェデフ）は門外顧問組織のことｂｙ獄寺
> 途中仲間とは誰とも遭遇できなかったけど、助太刀の書と匣でミルフィオーレを
> ...





			
				Anna-chan (BA) said:
			
		

> ok, felt more like looking at the long spoiler closely, some points:
> 
> - Seems Basil arrived in a Spanish storehouse some 10 days ago, and found an "assistance book", a passport and a box, and it seems that because it was written in the "assistance book" that "Destroy Byakuran together with the young Vongolas" he came to Japan to help out. After eating and saying this, Basil falls asleep.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I KNEW THEY'D GET MARRIED!!!!!  aw.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 28, 2009)

Scan is out, here
Looks like everyone will be training with their own tutor again, Dino will train Hibari again.Hopefully we'll see at least glimpses of the Vongola boxes.


----------



## Valky (Feb 28, 2009)

Yea, i hope we'll be able to see the Vongola boxes next week.

I wonder about who will be their tutors though. Who will train Lambo!? Must be someone awesome.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 28, 2009)

worst translation ever


----------



## Skylit (Feb 28, 2009)

OMG! INP! PLS!

Stop it!

You can't translate sth. ~~


----------



## Felix (Feb 28, 2009)

Enjoying these last chapters
The calm before another Fight spree feels so good


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 28, 2009)

> Who will train Lambo!? Must be someone awesome.


he trains himself. nobody else can handle the awesome


----------



## spaZ (Feb 28, 2009)

Lambo is pretty much the only one that can't fight properly. Unless they bring the 20 year old him to 10 years in the past.


----------



## Sin (Feb 28, 2009)

Lambo should get a 20 year bazooka and bring his 35 year old self


----------



## TigerTwista (Feb 28, 2009)

The Hitman universe would implode if such greatness was to happen sin


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 28, 2009)

How would Lambo's bazooka work in the future, I can't remember the specifics of how it worked but is it switching him with the a ten year older version or is it swapping the current with the one from from years in the future.

Minor difference but if it's the latter it would automatically bring out the 20 year old version, if Lambo doesn't get any other upgrade then at least make it so that he can use the 20 year old version for the full time limit.

Hopefully Irie upgrades his bazooka , and increases the time limit.

Somehow I can't think of anything else for him, I mean they could teach the 5 year old version to be actually a competent fighter but after wetting his pants in this issue I doubt they'll be able to do much in ten days.


----------



## Valky (Feb 28, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> he trains himself. nobody else can handle the awesome


You sir, are brilliant.  Lambo is a prodigy(in his own way), indeed.



			
				Sin said:
			
		

> Lambo should get a 20 year bazooka and bring his 35 year old self


20? Isn't it supposed to be 30? Since he's 5 now.



			
				TigerTwista said:
			
		

> The Hitman universe would implode if such greatness was to happen sin


Indeed. The Universe cannot handle it. Lambo's awesomeness will make the Earth crash.



			
				Shin_Yagami said:
			
		

> How would Lambo's bazooka work in the future, I can't remember the specifics of how it worked but is it switching him with the a ten year older version or is it swapping the current with the one from from years in the future.


I'm not really sure myself.



> Minor difference but if it's the latter it would automatically bring out the 20 year old version, if Lambo doesn't get any other upgrade then at least make it so that he can use the 20 year old version for the full time limit.
> 
> Hopefully Irie upgrades his bazooka , and increases the time limit.


Yea, hopefully.



> Somehow I can't think of anything else for him, I mean they could teach the 5 year old version to be actually a competent fighter but after wetting his pants in this issue I doubt they'll be able to do much in ten days.


Well, correct me if i'm wrong. But to use the boxes to it's full potential you need to use a purest fire which is emitted from the rings. As Byakuran said, you don't have to be physically strong, but you need to have a strong resolution, since that resolution is what is needed to make the fire purer.

So, i think Lambo doesn't have to be in his 25/35 years old self if he could make his resolution strong enough. Hell, wouldn't it be awesome if 5 years old Lambo defeating one of the Real Funeral Wreaths?


----------



## Serp (Feb 28, 2009)

The Bazooka works on age not displacement in time, hence when 15 year old lambo used it in the varia ring battle, it did not bring 5 year old Lambo back who was 10 years in the future, instead it brought a Lambo 10 years older than the one that used it.

So he still needs to use it twice


----------



## Aeon (Feb 28, 2009)

spaZ said:


> worst translation ever



It actually felt painful trying to read this week's chapter...


----------



## Valky (Feb 28, 2009)

Serp said:


> The Bazooka works on age not displacement in time, hence when 15 year old lambo used it in the varia ring battle, it did not bring 5 year old Lambo back who was 10 years in the future, instead it brought a Lambo 10 years older than the one that used it.
> 
> So he still needs to use it twice



So if he want to summon 35 years old Lambo, he must use it three times right? 

Man, 5 minutes is too short, it's not enough to see Lambo's awesomeness.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Dino !!!


----------



## Penance (Feb 28, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> he trains himself. nobody else can handle the awesome



^Win and Truth...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 28, 2009)

Basil's come back is...interesting to say the least.

Nice to see future Dino make his appearance. Pretty funny that he will be training Hibari once again. I expect a lot more collateral damage this time around.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 1, 2009)

Fucking instantz.

Was that Chrome with Ryohei in the picture? or Haru? And Lambo really needs to be exterminated already...


----------



## Valky (Mar 1, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Fucking instantz.
> 
> Was that Chrome with Ryohei in the picture? or Haru? And Lambo really needs to be exterminated already...



I believe it's Hana. Kyoko's best friend.

Wtf? You want to exterminate Lambo!? BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Felix (Mar 1, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Fucking instantz.
> 
> Was that Chrome with Ryohei in the picture? or Haru? *And Lambo really needs to be exterminated already...*



Say what?
No really
SAY WHAT?


----------



## Valky (Mar 1, 2009)

I can't believe he wanted to exterminate Lambo!

I can't believe he doesn't know Lambo's awesomeness!


----------



## spaZ (Mar 1, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Fucking instantz.
> 
> Was that Chrome with Ryohei in the picture? or Haru? And Lambo really needs to be exterminated already...


Its Hana... Remember when Kyoko ran off and she ran into the future Hana and there was a picture of her and someone else that we couldn't see but ended up being Ryohei. 

Lambo is one of the better characters around why would you want to kill him him off? LOL


----------



## Countach (Mar 1, 2009)

whole lot of nothing, lets hope the story picks up soon


----------



## Serp (Mar 1, 2009)

Lambo is one of my favourite characters, kill off Levi or something.


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Mar 1, 2009)

Countach said:


> whole lot of nothing, lets hope the story picks up soon



Agreed. They either needa start training or skip the 10 days and get ready to fight.

I wanna see 15 and 25 year old Lambo fight . He's so cool I gotta cosplay as him


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 2, 2009)

Valky said:


> I believe it's Hana. Kyoko's best friend.



I can't believe you guys can't tell it's Yamamoto.


----------



## El Torero (Mar 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _232 spoilers in japanese_ 




入江｢チョイスとは　２軍に分かれそれぞれに兵士ユニットを選択しチームを作り戦うフィールド を選択し
本陣となる基地ユニットとその配置を選択し戦闘を行い勝敗をつける
勝者は報酬として敗者の所有物から欲しいものを何でもひとつ選択し奪うことが出来る　そんなゲ ームだよ｣
+
クロームが寝てたらイーピンがあんまん持ってきていっしょに食べる
イーピン微妙に日本語話してた
ツナたちはチョイスに備えて機動力確保するためにレーサーバイクの練習するみたい
+
フィールドを移動する手段にするために練習するんじゃないかな？
最終ページにバイクでてきておわりだったから説明は次回だと思う

いりえ「両軍が同じ数ならどれだけ武装してもいい　フィールドの場所も会戦前に決める
フィールドの広さは直径１０キロで基地ユニットは５０立方メートル以下であれば自分でプログラムして設計したものを、
費用を使い戦闘前に使うことが出来る
これを現実にあてはめると、まず兵士ユニットとなるのはリングとボックスで武装したつなよしくんたちだ
フィールドの直径１０キロというとちょうど並盛町がすっぽり入る広さと考えていい」

いりえ｢そして問題なのは宿泊施設でもあり時には攻撃要塞ともなる基地ユニットが僕らにはないってことだ｣

スパナ｢それに１０キロって相当広い　機動力のある兵器が欲しいところだな｣




Any translator?


----------



## Novalis (Mar 4, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> *Spoiler*: _232 spoilers in japanese_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BVB (Mar 4, 2009)

weird spoiler oO


----------



## Valky (Mar 4, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I can't believe you guys can't tell it's Yamamoto.



What are you talking about?


----------



## BVB (Mar 4, 2009)

Valky said:


> What are you talking about?



he's joking. 

your sarcasmo-meter is off, isn't it?


----------



## Valky (Mar 4, 2009)

Karotte said:


> he's joking.
> 
> your sarcasmo-meter is off, isn't it?



That's not Yamamoto. That's Lussuria. 

This week issues seems like .. confusing.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 4, 2009)

Really bad art sometimes.

But i was assuming you thought Yamamoto or Gokudera was some girl there


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 4, 2009)

They asked us not to paste it hence Novalis gave out the link


----------



## Arcanis (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh alright then, I'll delete the post


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 4, 2009)

but yeah spoiler talk


*Spoiler*: __ 



 wtf shit sounds whack lol


----------



## masterriku (Mar 4, 2009)

About the spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 



smile and nod


----------



## spaZ (Mar 4, 2009)

almost sounds like there playing a game or something.


----------



## Sin (Mar 7, 2009)

There HAS to be a better translation than INP's. That was just terrible.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 7, 2009)

Sin said:


> There HAS to be a better translation than INP's. That was just terrible.



No kidding. D:

I'd check mangahelpers for a better trans but the site has been down since yesterday.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 7, 2009)

Kirimi hasn't translated anything for like a month now. And MH is getting updated right now so you can't get to it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 7, 2009)

Was that translation even in English!?


----------



## spaZ (Mar 7, 2009)

No it was in Engrish.


----------



## Arcanis (Mar 7, 2009)

As much as I love Reborn I'm seriously thinking about putting it on hold until a good translator comes out (or kirimi comes back). This is just getting ridiculous to the point that it ruins the experience of a new chapter for me...


----------



## Tools (Mar 7, 2009)

That was real bad translation...


----------



## bubble_lord (Mar 7, 2009)

Bikes? Eh more gimmicks...


----------



## Aeon (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow, another week, another painful chapter to try and read.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Mar 7, 2009)

^Same. This manga is getting bad.


----------



## BVB (Mar 7, 2009)

seriously, this translation was so bad, i didn't unterstand the rules T_T


----------



## spaZ (Mar 7, 2009)

Suzumebachi said:


> ^Same. This manga is getting bad.



No its not... The translations are just terrible.


----------



## Skylit (Mar 7, 2009)

I klicked on the new chap, read the first page and closed the tag after that. o_O


----------



## spaZ (Mar 7, 2009)

I wish inp would just stop working on reborn, than someone that actually knows how to translate would pop up or Kirimi would come right back maybe.


----------



## Ornina (Mar 7, 2009)

I thought people were exaggerating when they said the trans was horrible, but it really.. is.  :/


----------



## masterriku (Mar 7, 2009)

My head still hurts from reading that.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Mar 7, 2009)

spaZ said:


> No its not... The translations are just terrible.



When did they start getting terrible? Because I started putting off reading the new chapter each week quite some time ago.

Translations seemed okay to me back then.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 7, 2009)

The last 5 translations have been pretty bad.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 7, 2009)

Well this was just gibberish.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Mar 7, 2009)

spaZ said:


> The last 5 translations have been pretty bad.



Still boring. I couldn't care less about the Varia coming back if they spent the last five chapters knitting sweaters.

The art has taken a nose dive too. It's so hard to tell on what's going on in action scenes.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 7, 2009)

This was like reading a babelfish translation.


----------



## Austeria (Mar 7, 2009)

Translation made me lulz.  It was really hard to understand.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 8, 2009)

So Tsuna is gonna charged the bike with his dying will flame? I had no idea what was going on.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 8, 2009)

Suzumebachi said:


> Still boring. I couldn't care less about the Varia coming back if they spent the last five chapters knitting sweaters.
> 
> *The art has taken a nose dive too. It's so hard to tell on what's going on in action scenes.*



True that. I'm extremely annoyed by this.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Mar 8, 2009)

this manga is probably one of my favorites evar, it starts off regular and becomes so freaking awesome! i read it online, so anyone who reads the novels, seriously, keep reading. it just gets better and better and better


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow just wow lol


----------



## Serp (Mar 8, 2009)

You know if there wasn't so much talking this chapter (not that it mattered as I couldn't really understand.) I would read the raw, look at the pictures and try and figure it out that way.


----------



## Penance (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah, the translations are getting really, really bad...I think I kind of understood enough of this chapter, though...


----------



## Platinum (Mar 8, 2009)

These translations are horrible !


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 8, 2009)

This chapter seriously gave me a headache reading it...damn INP...


----------



## spaZ (Mar 8, 2009)

There a huge noob group that hasn't improved at all.


----------



## masterriku (Mar 8, 2009)

You think they would have gotten better with time right but it's like they've gotten even worse.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 8, 2009)

masterriku said:


> You think they would have gotten better with time right but it's like they've gotten even worse.



 Im pretty sure they actually have gotton worse


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 8, 2009)

Oboro said:


> Im pretty sure they actually have gotton worse



It has to be that. While I've noticed odd things before, this is the first time it really felt unreadable to me. It's like no one working on it actually spoke English as their first language.


----------



## Sin (Mar 9, 2009)

Much better.


----------



## Valky (Mar 9, 2009)

Yea it's way better, thanks Fedora.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 9, 2009)

Anyone have there actual scans that I can download?


----------



## Aeon (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow, that was a whole lot better.


----------



## Aryashinai (Mar 13, 2009)

Chapter 233 RAW MQ: Link removed


----------



## spaZ (Mar 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsuna opened his box. Looks like its a fox or something, also its attacking him lol.


----------



## Vault (Mar 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wanted a Lion with some badass mane


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 13, 2009)

Vault said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted a Lion with some badass mane




*Spoiler*: __ 



Bester would like a word with you....

A fox? I'm surprised. Always thought Tsuna would get a hamster.


----------



## Serp (Mar 13, 2009)

battlerek said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Bester is a Liger, 

The sky flame Lion to represent status and nobility, while the Storm tiger to show rebellion and viciousness. As XX seems himself like Bester a cross breed.

Tsuna having a pure lion would show his pureness, in contrast to XX. 

Lion would have been better.


----------



## keikai24 (Mar 13, 2009)

I hope it doesn't have nine tails.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 13, 2009)

It's probably trapped in teh moon.


----------



## Vault (Mar 13, 2009)

See, Serp agrees with me 

And its for the reasons he stated


----------



## Penance (Mar 13, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> It's probably trapped in teh moon.



I see what you did, there...


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 13, 2009)

Serp said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I completely agree with this, because of the reasons stated by you and also because this fox, or whatever canine it turns out to be since it's head (The rest is all flamey) just screams canine. A lion would've been so much better

Also.....Seriously? his Vongola box turns out to be a pokemon animal box. I would've thought all of them would get sick weapons but it seems at least tsuna's will just be a super flamey animal compared to normal flamey animals.


----------



## Serp (Mar 13, 2009)

What I think most ppl forget is all the boxes are animal boxes the others are storage boxes, and I doubted the mighty vongola boxes would be storage boxes. But this was a surprise on the fox part, not so much pleasant, just surprising. I am wondering how can they top, Kangaryuu and Adult Uri


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No, actually since most of the guardians already have an Animal box it would seem weird for the Vongola boxes to have Shiny version of Pokemon animal boxes. I'm sure this one (and if it really start sucking harder and the other boxes will also turn out to be animal boxes) will be super powerful and what not but this really ruins the whole Vongola box thing for me.

I was expecting kick ass shit and not animal boxes, honestly I don't mind them but only when used in a supporting role and it's just a waste to have these boxes be supporting in nature while I expected them to be awesome finishers, special attacks or whatever.....Sigh.


----------



## Serp (Mar 14, 2009)

Well they could have put Tsuna's motorcycle in a box  Would that have made it cooler. For weapons they can really just give it to them straight, although I would prefer them in boxes, it would seem stupid unless they are really hard to carry to have them boxified.

Although there is a little too much dependence on them. Not by the main cast though so hopefully these new boxes won't change that. Really the bad guys/fodder use them like pokemon. And fodder are fodder


----------



## Valky (Mar 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fox huh?

That's unexpected.


----------



## Fenton (Mar 14, 2009)

I always figured Xanxus, Tsuna and Byakuran's animals would be a Lion, Phoenix and Dragon.

At least I was half right with Xanxus. :ho


----------



## spaZ (Mar 14, 2009)

You guys do realize that it hasn't been confirmed that the box weapon is a fox...


----------



## Sin (Mar 14, 2009)

The translation wasn't as bad as last week's but it still isn't very good.

Also, I don't get all this "fox" talk. It doesn't really look like a fox right now.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 14, 2009)

spaZ said:


> You guys do realize that it hasn't been confirmed that the box weapon is a fox...





Sin said:


> The translation wasn't as bad as last week's but it still isn't very good.
> 
> Also, I don't get all this "fox" talk. It doesn't really look like a fox right now.



I don't think anyone said it was a fox, at least I said,  that it looked like a fox or some other kind of canine judging by it's head. From what I remember Serp and that other guy also just guessed it was a fox but no one outright stated that they were sure of it being a fox.
Honestly all one can do is guess since it's a big swirl of flames and a head.

But anyways, I was disappointed by one thing, well besides it being unlikely now that Tsuna gets an Lion but I wanted to see Lambo on a bike. That would've been awesome.


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2009)

That isnt a fox


----------



## Fenton (Mar 14, 2009)

Vault said:


> That isnt a fox



That would be redundant.


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 14, 2009)

how the hell will lambo fight? will he ride with somebody else or will he get a motor powered tricycle?


----------



## Valky (Mar 14, 2009)

Lambo will get himself a flying segway powered with booster. 

So, if that's not fox .. then what?


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 14, 2009)

lol about the bikes, really pointless, only giving a good excuse to make Hayato look badass, look at me I'm a rebel.


What's next blasters and the Megazord? (That was animal themed as well so it could work)

Vongola Rangers to the rescue!


----------



## spaZ (Mar 14, 2009)

The battlefield is 10km long there going to need vehicles to move around, and bikes are the best choice for them.


----------



## Serp (Mar 14, 2009)

I just read the chapter, wtf is that box animal  I don't think its a fox.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 14, 2009)

It's not a fox, lol.

Gamma had foxes. They're not going to be unoriginal.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 14, 2009)

The 10 km area was just a way to let the author introduce some crazy bikes just because to make them look cool, especially Gokudera.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 14, 2009)

It looks like a fox; don't see why it wouldn't be a fox.


----------



## Serp (Mar 14, 2009)

Because no box weapons other than in a set have been shown to share the same animal, hence Gamma's foxes=/= Tsuna Fox. 

Its face looks familiar but I just can't place it, but I have seen an animal that looked alot like that, mythical or real


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 14, 2009)

Leviathan from Final Fantasy VIII?


----------



## Tools (Mar 14, 2009)

Well we've only seen one sky animal so we can't exactly determine what animal it is...it's something majestic I'm guessing.


----------



## Arcanis (Mar 14, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> The 10 km area was just a way to let the author introduce some crazy bikes just because to make them look cool, especially Gokudera.


Yeah but Gokudera on a bike while owning with Sistema C.A.I. is worth it.


----------



## Serp (Mar 14, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> Yeah but Gokudera on a bike while owning with Sistema C.A.I. is worth it.



But that will make one of the more awesome parts redundant e,g his destructo disk foot thing that let him skate around.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 14, 2009)

well serp? 

what Tsuna his box reminds you off, is it Leviathan?

Cuz to me it looks like Leviathan from Final Fantasy


----------



## Serp (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't think so, It's the teeth they are familiar, but then  I am not in my right mind


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2009)

Tsuna took the words right out of my mouth:



Chapter 233 scantlations is out

Link removed


----------



## Skylit (Mar 15, 2009)

Gokudera looks just awesome on his Bike. 

I wanna see Lambo on a bike, too.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 15, 2009)

I really don't give a shit about these Vongola bikes. I'm already annoyed with the amount of emphasis they are getting now.

Anyway, Tsuna's pokemon box weapon looks interesting.


----------



## Vault (Mar 15, 2009)

Its probably a dragon 

Lion with an awesome mane would have been badass


----------



## BVB (Mar 15, 2009)

This Bike-idea is completely random and bullshit in my opinion..

I hope this arc ends soon. :/


----------



## Vault (Mar 15, 2009)

The motorbike idea is bullshit and arc is gonna end with them not defeating Byakuran 


/slight Millefiore wank


----------



## Sin (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm more pissed off at the fact that we didn't get to see the picture of TYL Tsuna on his license.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 15, 2009)

We aren't going to see TYL Tsuna until the end of this arc probably.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't have a problem with the motorbike idea. It seems like it has some potential to me.

Besides, we all know that they'll wind up being abandoned about halfway through the battle.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 15, 2009)

it's just to give them awesome power ranger entrances, nothing more, nothing less.

Just a small brink of awesome before they get pwned, I mean they had a hard time with the fake guards, if they magically pwn the real ones now, it certaintly is a DPF.

This future arc has gone on for too long, go back to the past and make sure to kill those three professors, just to make sure pokemons will never exist in the future.


----------



## Serp (Mar 15, 2009)

Power rings, power bikes, power zords  box weapons. All they need now is the power suits. :ho


----------



## spaZ (Mar 15, 2009)

All I see is kids with sick ass bikes and sick ass weapons. You guys are starting to turn this manga into something that its not.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm not too keen on the motorbike idea either but I'll wait and see what they do with them before I make up my mind.


----------



## Novalis (Mar 16, 2009)

I really don't like how Amano draws animals, lol. x'D;


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 16, 2009)

spaZ said:


> All I see is kids with sick ass bikes and sick ass weapons. You guys are starting to turn this manga into something that its not.



I know its getting a bit silly =[


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2009)

Lol motorbikes, i wonder whats next. 

Dying will leather jackets 

Its not really far-fetched since Tsuna has been given some clothing before to help him in battle


----------



## Hiruma (Mar 16, 2009)

That's a wolf guys come the fuck on


----------



## Shinji (Mar 16, 2009)

lol motorbikes, a faster way for them to lose


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 16, 2009)

It's not getting that bad actually - I agree that the bikes was incredibly retarded , but the boxes are intriguing and that's the only reason why i'm waiting for the next chapter to come out!


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 16, 2009)

I can't believe how silly and ridiculous this manga is getting lately with all the over the top stuff.


I remember when it was a serious drama about a talking mafia baby who shot bullets that made you more confident and ripped off clothing.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 16, 2009)

It will get better we still have the new milfore guys.


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 17, 2009)

And those look badass mayne - especially the one who was taking a bath in the lava


----------



## Novalis (Mar 17, 2009)

I love Reborn! very much.
However, I'm bound to say that it's pretty average - at least currently ;/


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 17, 2009)

The build up with the new wraths is pretty cool, also seeing the Varia helping out was good.

But still I wanna know more about the arcabluenos etc


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2009)

Lol wtf there is now a Kyoya Hibari


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 17, 2009)

I know right =[


----------



## Fenton (Mar 19, 2009)

I just want a baby hitman arc after all this is wrapped up. Then they can end the series.



Vault said:


> Lol wtf there is now a Kyoya Hibari




Shameless....









:ho


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 20, 2009)

still no spoilers?


----------



## Novalis (Mar 20, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> still no spoilers?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Dino's box animal is a horse & Basil has a dolphin 

+ Tsuna's box animal's true form has yet to be revealed !:


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 20, 2009)

Why thank you Novalis


----------



## spaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Raw and a good translation are out. 

"Foreign Releases"


----------



## Novalis (Mar 20, 2009)

> It will become unusable if you reopen it that way again
> ** Dino who knows of the “Sky”!! His *manly* entrance!! **



WTF?! Manly?  

I don't think so.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2009)

Novalis said:


> WTF?! Manly?
> 
> I don't think so.




*Spoiler*: __ 



What, horses not manly enough for you 

I honestly did expect Dino to have a different box animal...perhaps something closely related to his name  

And Basil's dolphin threw me off a bit


----------



## Novalis (Mar 21, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Princesses can be quite manly when they ride on their white unicorns & try to save their realm with their supaa sparkly superpowers. Yeah. But hey, Dino shouldn't do that because it does make him look a tad homosexual, imo ! 

+ His hair style looks kinda stupid D8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2009)

The chapter cover looked pretty good this week, even if the actual bikes seem a little out of place.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 21, 2009)

Basil and Dolphine suits him 

but the horse bit was lols lol


----------



## Kage no Yume (Mar 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



My prediction for Tsuna's box weapon based on this chapter:  Dragon.

It has to be something cooler than XANXUS's Liger, and there aren't many animals greater than that.  Also, Sky attribute matches a Dragon perfectly.

Basil's box weapon (and attribute) suits his personality quite well IMO.  

As for Dino's box, it really had to be a horse if you'll recall that his nickname is "Bucking Bronco" Dino.


----------



## Serp (Mar 21, 2009)

^The boxes are based on real animals as once again stated in this chapter, so no dragon.

 I just realised Squalo's shark is meant to be tranquil.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Mar 21, 2009)

Serp said:


> ^The boxes are based on real animals as once again stated in this chapter, so no dragon.
> 
> I just realised Squalo's shark is meant to be tranquil.



Who's to say that dragons aren't (or weren't) a real animal in the KHR-verse?  Or that the legendary box weapon of one of the strongest mafia families isn't an exception to the rule?

That's really the only thing I can see it being though.  A wolf or dog would be quite anti-climactic, foxes are already taken, and I seriously doubt it'll be a lion or tiger since XANXUS has a liger, so what else could it be?

Then again, it might be completely different from whatever we just saw in this chapter, since Tsuna opened the box wrong...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 22, 2009)

It's a canine anyway, though at some points it looked very reptilian.

Lol@ dolphins shooting blades.


----------



## Serp (Mar 22, 2009)

I say dragon's aren't a real animal in the KHR-verse since apart from all the mafia shit, it seems to be grounded in reality, and they took the time to remind us that all box animals are based on real animals, I doubt they would say that and then throw a dragon at us.

It might be a Jackal, I like Jackals .


----------



## Aeon (Mar 22, 2009)

I definitely do not like Dino's look in the future.


----------



## Serp (Mar 22, 2009)

Don't you know, a war torn future turns you into a Rapidash riding (C Wat I Did Thar!) effeminate mafia boss.


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 22, 2009)

tsuna's pokemon is a phoenix damn it! it has to be because it's the best representation of the whole damn manga (or at least the part of being reborn and fire coming out of your head thing)


----------



## Serp (Mar 22, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> tsuna's pokemon is a phoenix damn it! it has to be because it's the best representation of the whole damn manga (or at least the part of being reborn and fire coming out of your head thing)



I would completely agree if not for the teeth.


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2009)

People really need to stop with the whole pokemon thing.


----------



## Serp (Mar 22, 2009)

If you mean we should stop comparing the box weapons to pokemon, everyone does it the Bleach Arrancars are related to pokemon, its just that Pokemon fit so well with the box weapons.

And when I said Dino had a rapidash, I wasn't even thinking about the pokemon meme, I just though what was the first flaming horse that came to mind and it happened to be Rapidash I didn't notice until I posted it. But that shows how well/easy comparisons to pokemon come around.


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2009)

I wasn't attacking you personally Serp, you can at least make other posts.

Lately though, this thread has been either bitching about motorbikes or bitching about pokemon.

It's getting annoying -_-


----------



## Serp (Mar 22, 2009)

The most recent posts are about what Tsuna's box is, not really bitching. And general comments on Dino and Basil. The bitching has died down.


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2009)

We should all be able to agree that Dino looks amazing on his horse


----------



## Felix (Mar 22, 2009)

I hate the fact they introduced motorbikes, and the whole Pokemon thing is already stale beyond repair...
There, bitching is back 

Well now to be honest, don't really care for the Motorbikes, but the boxes with Pokeymanz... Damn stop it


----------



## Serp (Mar 22, 2009)

Which is faster, DW Motorbike or DW Rapidash  Choose Motherlickers!


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2009)

Serp, get mod powers in this section and add a poll


----------



## Serp (Mar 22, 2009)

You didn't choose


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2009)

Dino can walk faster than both


----------



## Felix (Mar 22, 2009)

DW Megazord


----------



## spaZ (Mar 22, 2009)

Dino's horse fits him perfectly I don't get why people are hating on it. Basil's dolphin also fits him pretty nice to.

This thing with opening the sky boxes is kind of dumb also, we saw Xanxus open on normal what are they suppose to have some kind of emotion when they open them?


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2009)

Tsuna probably jammed too much flame into it.


----------



## Serp (Mar 22, 2009)

I love Dino's horse. Just like Squalo I wouldn't expect any other animal. I find it better than the Motorbikes, like for Instance I would rather Gokudera ride adult Uri around the battle field spamming C.A.I rather than driving a bike.


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2009)

Yamamoto needs a better box weapon.


----------



## Serp (Mar 22, 2009)

Wait till he opens his Vongola box (unless that is just the same as his current one), plus I think his Tidal wave box and Sparrow boxes are cool. 

Honestly I wanna see Chrome's box the most, she has never had a box weapon before or anything to indicate what it might be.


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2009)

I bet it's Mukuro


----------



## Serp (Mar 22, 2009)

Black cat maybe?


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm telling you it's Mukuro.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 22, 2009)

Except hes pretty much gone.


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2009)

You wanna bet we'll see Mukuro again before the arc is over?


----------



## Death (Mar 22, 2009)

That's not a bet.  The black cat or maybe spiders for Chrome sound nice.


----------



## Serp (Mar 23, 2009)

Ginger had spiders.


----------



## Mizura (Mar 23, 2009)

Say, I'm doing some research, and this series happens to be one of the top-selling mangas in Japan right now.

Would any of you mind summarizing to me what's great about this series?  I've read somewhere that it's the characters and storylines, that improved dramatically after a few volumes. Can you give me some quick examples? Thank you very much!


----------



## Felix (Mar 23, 2009)

Mizura said:


> Say, I'm doing some research, and this series happens to be one of the top-selling mangas in Japan right now.
> 
> Would any of you mind summarizing to me what's great about this series?  I've read somewhere that it's the characters and storylines, that improved dramatically after a few volumes. Can you give me some quick examples? Thank you very much!




It starts as a slice of life manga about a Mafioso Hitman baby that decides to train a Japanese boy which has some Italian Heritage.
He fires special bullets called Dying Will which gives some sort of RAMPAGE power to the user.

It goes around that for volumes, I laughed alot, I loved it, I deeply loved it.
THEN WE GET SOME PLOT

A villain is introduced, and the concept of Dying Will powers gain more depth. After the first story arc, we get more lightheartedness and then...

A serious kickass arc with lot's of battles. The Gag manga transforms into a Battle manga, and an awesome one as that. It was marvelous and great.

But then the shit hits the fan, and we reach the current arc, which is absolutely shit in my opinion. It's battle after battle with Pokeymanz and boxes and makes no fucking sense, I don't know what they are trying to do.

It's like it forgot what it was originally...

I'm now going to get negged for this, but I still read in hope it gets railed again after this arc ends

Do I recommend this Manga? Absolutely yes, some people like the current arc, so it might be me. Go for it, just ignore the Pokeymanz later on


----------



## Mizura (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks! What sort of plot? 



> But then the shit hits the fan, and we reach the current arc, which is absolutely shit in my opinion. It's battle after battle with Pokeymanz and boxes and makes no fucking sense, I don't know what they are trying to do.


D:


----------



## Felix (Mar 23, 2009)

Mizura said:


> Thanks! What sort of plot?
> 
> 
> D:



I tried keeping all the major "OMG PLOT" elements out, I just did the "bares" of the 3 arcs.

The first plot starts with a decently sized arc about Mukuro Rokudo, a criminal that escaped from a Mafia prison and with some of his Allies. I can't recall their objective, but in the end, they fight Tsuna and his friends, and Tsuna gets his first Dying Will weapon, his X-Gloves which are so characteristic of him 

The Second arc is about the Varia, an elite assassination group from the Vongola family which wants to kill Tsuna so XANXUS (Leader of the Varia) can be the rightful successor to the Vongola Family. (BEST ARC IMHO)


In the third and current arc, an accident happens when another of the special baby infants (Lambo) uses his 10-year bazooka (A Bazooka that makes the one that gets hit switch with himself 10 years later) on Tsuna, which makes him travel to the future, 10 years later. Except the future is changed, and he is dead at that time and all the Mafia families are under the leadership of one supersized family, the Milliefore and they basically rule the world with their Boxes and Pokeymanz


----------



## Mizura (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you very much!  I'll check out the second arc!


----------



## Felix (Mar 23, 2009)

Mizura said:


> Thank you very much!  I'll check out the second arc!



No way 

Start reading from the beggining


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 23, 2009)

Chrome...

Nah, a cat is out of the question. I'd say... a hare.
No, srsly.


----------



## Mizura (Mar 23, 2009)

Felix said:


> No way
> 
> Start reading from the beggining


Ah, okay.


----------



## Felix (Mar 23, 2009)

Mizura said:


> Ah, okay.



Another comparison that seems to work incredibly well
Imagine Bleach... Starts with flair and style, reaches the top at SS (Varia Arc) then loses some quality

And instead of hot women you have lot's of Bishies


----------



## Death (Mar 23, 2009)

Serp said:


> Ginger had spiders.



I forgot about Ginger.  Since that is out, the cat may be gone too, because of Uri.  Chrome is going to have something unexpected.


----------



## Serp (Mar 23, 2009)

Uri is a Jaguar, its like saying Xanxus can't have Bester because he was also a feline. I mean like a domestic cat for Chrome. 

I would say think of an animal thay might be tied to illusions, but there seems to be no correalation, since Genkishi had sea slugs


----------



## Death (Mar 23, 2009)

The slugs throw me off.  That's why i thought spiders would be a great mist box weapon.  But sadly that is taken.  Nothing else comes to mind for it.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 23, 2009)

Felix said:


> Another comparison that seems to work incredibly well
> Imagine Bleach... Starts with flair and style, reaches the top at SS (Varia Arc) then loses some quality
> 
> And instead of hot women you have lot's of Bishies


Uh, no, I have to disagree. Yes, Hitman has degraded in quality somewhat and has a lot of battles now but it does have plot. Bleach has simply been one big fight after another for the past 200 chapters. It hasn't gotten that bad, not by a long shot.


----------



## Malumultimus (Mar 23, 2009)

Did people really expect Dino not to have a horse? It's in his nickname...

And agreed that dolphins fit Basil.

I'm not sure what to think of Tsuna's animal, though. Honestly...I couldn't even tell what was happening this entire chapter. ._.;



Serp said:


> Wait till he opens his Vongola box (unless that is just the same as his current one), plus I think his Tidal wave box and Sparrow boxes are cool.
> 
> Honestly *I wanna see Chrome's box* the most, she has never had a box weapon before or anything to indicate what it might be.



Me, too.


----------



## The Six Paths of Pein (Mar 24, 2009)

I started this amazing series in December. And it's now my fav manga! Surpassing even the top dogs. I'm probably going to reread the whole manga over again (Excluding the Daily Life Arc) Rokudo Mukuro is the sex!


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Mar 24, 2009)

reborn is an awesome manga, in my top 5


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 24, 2009)

Haha Dino's pokemon being Rapidash is no surprise. 

Tsuna's box weapon seems to have a shit load of power. Maybe if he opens it right next time it won't try to kill his ass.

What Basil said was interesting. Is he implying Tsuna's animal isn't based on something that is living? 



Suzuku said:


> Uh, no, I have to disagree. Yes, Hitman has degraded in quality somewhat and has a lot of battles now but it does have plot. Bleach has simply been one big fight after another for the past 200 chapters. It hasn't gotten that bad, not by a long shot.



Beat me to it.

As for my personal rating of Reborn, I'd put it at the mid-tier. Would probably be closer to top tier if this future arc turned out a bit better. Maybe after it ends we can get blown away by something else.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 24, 2009)

The quality has gone down i miss the highschool days =[


----------



## spaZ (Mar 24, 2009)

Just wait till we get to the climax of this arc its going to be fun to read.


----------



## Novalis (Mar 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _235_ 





The Varia is back + Dino is still a dork <333

Oh my! This chapter will be good, I suppose.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dino looks better in that pic than he did last week.


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2009)

Dino is now a certified bishie


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 27, 2009)

Dino just defined the meaning of prince charming riding on a white horse


----------



## Kimi Sama (Mar 27, 2009)

Man, I just read this series for the first time in 4 weeks without even realising I'd missed it out.

I'm quite close to ditching it really, the new style of fighting has just ruined it.This has to be the most convoluted and nonsensical fighting style I've ever seen.

I mean, suddenly everyone has a dying will flame, and that flame is attributed to the _weather_ of all things, and the flame opens a box, which contains a Pokemon.

I've never read a series that's pulled so much stuff out of it's ass so suddenly and I'm finding it impossible to care about seeing these lacklustre Pokemon fights.

I have enjoyed most of the series (after it finally got rolling) and I love a lot of the characters and the art and design, but it's reaaallly hard to read a shounen fighting series with such an awful fighting system.


----------



## Novalis (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, this post is addressed to all people who keep complaining and stating the same thing over and over again, respectively. This is getting really ridiculous, you know? If you don't like the series anymore, then just stop reading it. Basta! Amano isn't going to change this so-called "awful" fighting system so soon, so you should better stop waiting for new chapters OR you should try to read it without feeling the need to state things that have been stated 100.000 times before. Really! I'd definitely appreciate that, since I can't read stuff like "OMG! POKEMONS! OMG!" anymore. Thank you very much!


----------



## Kimi Sama (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry! Won't happen again!


----------



## spaZ (Mar 27, 2009)

235 raw
these


----------



## Novalis (Mar 27, 2009)

Kimi Sama said:


> Sorry! Won't happen again!



^^ 



			
				spaz said:
			
		

> 235 raw
> Link removed



Thank you! -- 


*Spoiler*: _235_ 



I bet that Squalo will be a wicked teacher


----------



## spaZ (Mar 27, 2009)

translation
441


----------



## Novalis (Mar 27, 2009)

I like it very muchooooo <3


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 27, 2009)

Love that cover. The Varia are badass.


----------



## Valky (Mar 27, 2009)

Chapter is out at mangafox.

I don't really like Dino's words, does that means Mukuro is an enemy now?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 27, 2009)

Hmm, weird, wonder why Gokudera doesn't get Bel or someone as a Tutor since Yamamoto is getting Squalo... Sure it's cool he's tutoring Ryohei and Lambo... but still... Well he did take on Gamma, and that's a pretty big feat.


----------



## Serp (Mar 27, 2009)

Valky said:


> Chapter is out at mangafox.
> 
> I don't really like Dino's words, does that means Mukuro is an enemy now?



They mentioned it before. About them being enemies.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 27, 2009)

Heh, Squalo sure is pissed that Yamamoto lost.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 28, 2009)

It's official Squalo>Dino.


----------



## Arcanis (Mar 28, 2009)

Gokudera is so awesome that he doesn't need any training. People need _him_ to train them.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 28, 2009)

How the hell is he suppose to train baby Lambo?


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2009)

That was a good chapter.

I'm excited to see Yama's new powerup.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 28, 2009)

It'll be interesting to see how Squalo and Yamamoto work out. I can just see Squalo trying to kill him for losing, while Yamamoto unlocks a bit more of his power.

As for Gokudera, he'll probably get some training, but I guess it is important for Ryohei and Lambo to get up to pace with the others, too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2009)

Gokudera really lucked out, lol. He has to deal with Ryohei and Lambo. I can't imagine Gokudera as the patient, teaching type, especially with two students who don't learn in the conventional manner. Lambo alone is going to be a handful. 

Although, I am looking forward to seeing Squalo training Yamamoto.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome chapter! Lambo's reaction was amusing. Squalo's going to train Yamamoto  Sure will be interesting to see what'll come of it in the end.


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

Well Gokudera is the most proficient with using the boxes, and using his thunder and sun flame he can help those two. Not to mention he is a genius.

Yama always gets the best teachers, Super Samurai dad, Reborn and now Squalo. But yet out of the guardians using feats he imo is the weakest.


----------



## Novalis (Mar 28, 2009)

Maybe he always gets the best teachers 'cause he is the weakest :'P


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2009)

Serp said:


> Well Gokudera is the most proficient with using the boxes, and using his thunder and sun flame he can help those two. Not to mention he is a genius.
> 
> Yama always gets the best teachers, Super Samurai dad, Reborn and now Squalo. But yet out of the guardians using feats he imo is the weakest.


He'd beat Ryohei, that's about it.


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't think he could even beat Ryohei, Maximum Cannon would end it, present Ryohei has the feat of reacting to Lussuria, who is faster than Yama IMO.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 28, 2009)

Before training Yama, Squalo will kill him.


Lambo will be kickass.


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

Yama got owned by a wall, Ryohei breaks walls, buildings, steel plates and doesn't afraid of anything. (Back in Varia arc.)


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2009)

Serp said:


> I don't think he could even beat Ryohei, Maximum Cannon would end it, present Ryohei has the feat of reacting to Lussuria, who is faster than Yama IMO.


Current Yama's fighting style (water illusions + box weapon) would overwhelm Ryohei. He'd never land a Maxim Canon.

Also, current Yama is certainly faster than Varia Arc Lussuria. It'd be silly to think otherwise.


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

Varia arc Lussuria had that flash step type speed, that when current Yama saw Adult Ryohei use he was impressed.


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2009)

Even so, Ryohei would never land the attack.


----------



## Skylit (Mar 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG! 

Viper was mentioned.


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 28, 2009)

ah reborn turned into a fairy <3 i really missed reborn's random getups 

gokudera with lambo hahaha and the "extreme idiot" this is going to be hilarious. 

yamamoto's ability to understand everything around him is second to none? i still remember this is the guy who kept thinking he was playing a mafia game in the beginning  <3


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

Doesn't he still think so.


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 28, 2009)

it can't be...right?


----------



## Arcanis (Mar 28, 2009)

He never thought so, he was just pretending because that's his personality.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 28, 2009)

Yama never really got owned by the wall he just got gayed because he was fighting an illusionist, which are and will always will be the most pussy flame users.


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Yama never really got owned by the wall he just got gayed because he was fighting an illusionist, which are and will always will be the most pussy flame users.



We all know this, its just funny to say he got owned by a wall. At least I think we all know this.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 28, 2009)

Serp said:


> We all know this, its just funny to say he got owned by a wall. At least I think we all know this.



Agreed. I still remind my friend who likes Yamamoto about that.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 28, 2009)

Yamamoto actually is the fastest of the family ( as far as attack speed goes)


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Yamamoto actually is the fastest of the family ( as far as attack speed goes)


 I wouldn't say that


----------



## limatt (Mar 28, 2009)

anyone think that after tsuna opens his box right that reborn will be his teacher?


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm praying for an abusive XanXus training arc, it won't really be training XanXus will try to kill Tsuna and Tsuna has to survive. 
But that is too badass to happen.


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Yamamoto actually is the fastest of the family ( as far as attack speed goes)


Tsuna and Hibari are both significantly faster.


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

Gokudera using his little dying will foot disk thingy, is also faster.


----------



## limatt (Mar 28, 2009)

Serp said:


> I'm praying for an abusive XanXus training arc, it won't really be training XanXus will try to kill Tsuna and Tsuna has to survive.
> But that is too badass to happen.



yeah that sounds cool too but its sound like the same training hibari gave tsuna


----------



## spaZ (Mar 28, 2009)

Sin said:


> Tsuna and Hibari are both significantly faster.



Tsuna is probably the fastest though.


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Tsuna is probably the fastest though.


He is indeed.

TYL Hibari was a close second though.

(TYL Hibari fought equally with a serious Genikishi, who was blitzed by Tsuna)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 29, 2009)

I really liked this chapter. Felt like one of the better ones in recent weeks.

lol Squallo is going to kick Yamamoto's ass for losing. 

Also Gokudera teaching Ryohei sor of works out since he did see the future one fight. How Lambo is even going to fight is beyond me though.



Serp said:


> I'm praying for an abusive XanXus training arc, it won't really be training XanXus will try to kill Tsuna and Tsuna has to survive.
> But that is too badass to happen.



lol you are cruel. Future Xanxus would eat Tsuna so there would be no survival for him.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 29, 2009)

Tsuna's X-Burner would rape Xanxus.


----------



## Novalis (Mar 29, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Tsuna's X-Burner would rape Xanxus.



I sincerely doubt that. Tsuna's X-Burner is way too slow to hit him + we haven't even seen him fighting properly yet, anyway. Sitting all the time while fighting isn't real fighting, imo. !


----------



## Serp (Mar 29, 2009)

I have no doubt, that XanXus is much faster now, even if he is not at Tsuna's speed level X-burner takes to long to charge to hit him. Plus XanXus has all those super gun attacks, that are most likely stronger now.


----------



## Valky (Mar 29, 2009)

Lambo-san will be the most amazing guardian .. just wait.


----------



## Skylit (Mar 29, 2009)

Valky said:


> Lambo-san will be the most amazing guardian .. just wait.



*waits*

Stop.... that happened already


----------



## Valky (Mar 29, 2009)

He's not that amazing yet. He still doesn't know how to use his box weapon yet.

Just wait. 

I wonder which one will be Lambo's opponent.


----------



## Serp (Mar 29, 2009)

Lambo's box weapon be a calf, then he takes a hit from Shoichi's improves 20yr Bazooka and both become grown up and badass, for no time limit.

Shoichi and Spanner better build it.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 29, 2009)

Serp said:


> I have no doubt, that XanXus is much faster now, even if he is not at Tsuna's speed level X-burner takes to long to charge to hit him. Plus XanXus has all those super gun attacks, that are most likely stronger now.



xburner doesn't take long to charge, it takes him like 3 seconds to fire it...


----------



## Novalis (Mar 29, 2009)

Serp said:
			
		

> I have no doubt, that XanXus is much faster now, even if he is not at Tsuna's speed level X-burner takes to long to charge to hit him. Plus XanXus has all those super gun attacks, that are most likely stronger now.



Basically, I'd even go as far as to say that XX is quite a bit faster than Tsuna. He was fast enough to react to ultrasonic waves (see chapter 226) by shooting and killing 15 bats in no time, while sitting in his arm chair. + He actually still held back a lot. Lol. 



spaZ said:


> xburner doesn't take long to charge, it takes him like 3 seconds to fire it...



Can you prove that? :'D


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 29, 2009)

So is this show any good? I checked out a few openings and read the summary of the plot and went "laaaaaaaame" but thats just from the geist of it, is it actually any good?


----------



## spaZ (Mar 29, 2009)

Novalis said:


> Can you prove that? :'D



X-Burner Air? Seriously if it takes to long to charge he wouldn't be able to even fire it in the air because he would hit the ground if it took him to long to charge it. And he can't stay a float in the air when hes preparing to fire it...


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2009)

spaZ said:


> xburner doesn't take long to charge, it takes him like 3 seconds to fire it...



Thats actually ages when fighting opponents which are well past sound speed


----------



## spaZ (Mar 29, 2009)

Vault said:


> Thats actually ages when fighting opponents which are well past sound speed



If someone is fighting at the sound of speed Tsuna would know he wouldn't be able to fire his x-burner unless he made an opening.


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2009)

Lol but maybe his X-burner when fired is very fast and hard to dodge


----------



## spaZ (Mar 29, 2009)

If he fires it right at them it could be pretty hard to dodge lol.


----------



## Novalis (Mar 29, 2009)

spaZ said:


> X-Burner Air? Seriously if it takes to long to charge he wouldn't be able to even fire it in the air because he would hit the ground if it took him to long to charge it. And he can't stay a float in the air when hes preparing to fire it...



So what? Why can Tsuna do this then? 



He isn't falling down or something like that :']


----------



## spaZ (Mar 29, 2009)

What does that have anything to do with what I was talking about?


----------



## Novalis (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh my! Tsuna is able to fly, therefore, he actually can't hit the ground while firing the X-Burner & doing stuff like walking on walls. So, your whole point is not valid. Believe it or not!


----------



## spaZ (Mar 29, 2009)

The only reason he is flying is because of the gloves, and if they are in x-burner stance hes going to start falling towards the ground. Wow use common sense, gravity still exists int he katekyo hitman reborn world. And the wall thing means nothing hes not firing his x-burner when hes walking on a wall.


----------



## Novalis (Mar 29, 2009)

> If they are in x-burner stance hes going to start falling towards the ground.



Can you prove that? :'D Seriously, you are the worst debater I've ever met.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 29, 2009)

If theirs no force being applied towards the ground hes not going to stay airborne, fuck go back to school and learn how gravity fucking works. 

Also can you prove that hes just floating there? Can you even prove that Xanxus is stronger than Tsuna? You can't prove shit either.


----------



## Felix (Mar 29, 2009)

spaZ said:


> If theirs no force being applied towards the ground hes not going to stay airborne, fuck go back to school and learn how gravity fucking works.
> 
> Also you prove that hes just floating there? Can you even prove that Xanxus is stronger than Tsuna? You can't prove shit either.



  .


----------



## Novalis (Mar 29, 2009)

spaZ said:


> If theirs no force being applied towards the ground hes not going to stay airborne, fuck go back to school and learn how gravity fucking works.
> 
> Also you prove that hes just floating there? Can you even prove that Xanxus is stronger than Tsuna? You can't prove shit either.



"theirs"? You should better learn how to write and read properly, boy :'] 

Your reply really proves my point, tbh. Haha x'D Firstly, Reborn! is a manga. That's why Tsuna is able to be airborne without applying force. So don't confuse reality with fiction! Anyway! I posted a scan that proves my point. You, however, just claimed shit without backing it up. 

And no, I didn't claim anything. While you usually portray your own opinion as a matter of fact, I just assumed something. + I do know that we can't really know that right now.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 29, 2009)

You didn't prove fucking shit, you posted a scan of Tsuna standing on a wall when he was fighting against Xanxus way back in chapter 126. His hands/gloves were facing towards the ground to keep himself up and he used his feet to balance himself out to make it look like hes walking on the wall. 

And if you want proof that Tsuna can fire his x-burner in like 3 seconds here. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








With the Mosca preparing to fire at Tsuna while he was in the air and Tsuna wasn't even ready until reborn came in and told him to fire it right where he was and he did it and it only took him a couple of seconds.




Oh and the thing with Tsuna floating he probably can stay in the air longer now because he has the hard flames but gravity still is going to pull him down. And even if its a manga the mangaka will still have similarities to the real world and her manga world.


----------



## Novalis (Mar 29, 2009)

spaZ said:


> *His hands/gloves were facing towards the ground to keep himself up* and he used his feet to balance himself out to make it look like hes walking on the wall.



That's not true again. 



			
				spaZ said:
			
		

> And if you want proof that Tsuna can fire his x-burner in like 3 seconds here.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Cool! That is at least a valid proof, unlike your last posts  



			
				spaZ said:
			
		

> Oh and the thing with Tsuna floating he *probably* can stay in the air longer now because he has the hard flames but gravity still is going to pull him down. And even if its a manga the mangaka will still have similarities to the real world and her manga world.



You are not sure, so it's not a proof :'D


----------



## Sin (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh my.

Arguing with spaZ sounds like a terrible idea.


----------



## Felix (Mar 29, 2009)

Novalis said:


> "theirs"? You should better learn how to write and read properly, boy :']
> 
> Your reply really proves my point, tbh. Haha x'D Firstly, Reborn! is a manga. That's why Tsuna is able to be airborne without applying force. So don't confuse reality with fiction! Anyway! I posted a scan that proves my point. You, however, just claimed shit without backing it up.
> 
> And no, I didn't claim anything. While you usually portray your own opinion as a matter of fact, I just assumed something. + I do know that we can't really know that right now.



Yes, physics don't exist in a Mangaka's world. You are totally right
I forgot I was reading DBZ, my bad, you are the lord of all sense and logic.

And attacking someones' grammar is seriously retarded and childish in some cases. It's not like his post was gibberish and moontalk.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 29, 2009)

Novalis said:


> *That's not true again.
> *
> 
> Cool! That is at least a valid proof, unlike your last posts
> ...



Well his palms weren't facing towards the ground but the back of his gloves 
were probably holding him up. 

But the hard flame is stronger than the soft.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 30, 2009)

Sin said:


> Oh my.
> 
> Arguing with spaZ sounds like a terrible idea.



Fixed it for you, Sin.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Ryouhei opened the box and have Kangaryuu kick Gokudera as some kind of testing.
2. Lambo also hit Gokudera (they said he's just taking that advantage . . . :3 ) saying something like "You idiot, Stupid Gokudera! STUPID IDIOT!!", open his box, and why? It's a cow . . . a "cool-looking" cow . . . >_>"
3. Haru and Kyouko "eavesdrop" everyone and know about all the thing those guys are hiding from them (mafia stuff). They ask the boys to explain everything to them . . . or else Haru will stop doing all the housework (her way of boycotting)
4. Tsuna told his box that "if it is going to attack him again, he'll beat it down" or something like that. His box got angry . . . almost like it's saying that it will be even more violent the next time he open it.
5. Again, Haru and Kyouko demand that the boys tell them everything. They said they already know about Byakuran, the Millefiore, Mafia and other stuff and want a clearer explanation of what's going on. Kyouko even go up to the point of saying that she wants to help in the fight. Looks like Yamamoto is going to be the one to tell them about stuff.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Battle-Cow  for Lambo!


----------



## Fenton (Apr 3, 2009)

Ku fu fucking fu. Raw is oot and aboot.  Manga Helpers Link 

Including 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Epic Lam-Bull.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 3, 2009)

Was it jsut a bad scan or just terrible art?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2009)

Franky House released Ch.236




*Spoiler*: __ 



Why does Lambo have the coolest looking Box animal weapon?


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Apr 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lambo's box weapon seems pretty awesome.

I'm glad Kyoko and Haru are getting some development, too. It's nice that Amano isn't just brushing them off to the side.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hopefully, they'll be no more Sumo Wrestling excuses


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is it just me or does Tsuna's animal keep changing, it first resembled a fox, then something more like a wolf and now seems more like a Gorilla with three irises in each eye. I assume the tree irises is because of the bad effect she attempted to draw, since you can see two sets of bottom teethj as well. Either way it doesn't resemble a canine at all anymore, hopefully it will turn out that opening it in the wrong manner doesn't bring out the true animal and instead just the deformed monster we've seen already.


----------



## Sin (Apr 3, 2009)

Lambo is amazing.


----------



## Wiggin King (Apr 4, 2009)

I am happy Lambo pwns the world.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lightning Bull for the Win!


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not sure how I feel about this latest development, it came out of no where. The ironic thing is I was actually wondering when Kyoko and Haru would finally find out the truth about the Tsuna and the mafia last week and all of a sudden this chapter hits me. 

I suppose as long as it serves an actual purpose in the long run then I'm fine with it. So I'll decide whether I'm content or displeased with this event later.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kyoko and Haru should just die already. They're useless, annoying and complete liabilities. And this chapter proves it.

...and why is Lambo being powerful a good thing?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



^Because he is a guardian and having a weak ass guardian isn't a good thing? Lambo's animal was predictable but damn does his Bull look like it will fuck your shit up. XD

Ryohei and his kangaroo look like they are the best of friends already. XD

Anyway, I loved the development for Haru and Kyoko. I'm glad they want to be more than spectators and people to be lied to throughout all of this. The boycott made it even funnier. 

I seriously want to know what the other Vongola boxes have in them. I hope they all aren't even more animals...


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Lambo have the coolest looking Box animal weapon?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Because he is the only one to open his Vongola Box.






			
				Jet said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously want to know what the other Vongola boxes have in them. I hope they all aren't even more animals.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I would have thought by know you would know that all box weapons are either storage or animals, and the Vongola boxes will just be mega charged animals.




And I don't really care what Tsuna's box is anymore. I wanna see if Uri will get Jealous of Gokudera's Vongola box


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 4, 2009)

I can still dream Serp. 

With Tsuna's box weapon looking so different in each chapter I am now willing to joke about his pokemon being Ditto.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

We can dream, but judging by Lambo's box they could be leaning more towards Mecha


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 4, 2009)

That means it is time for them to link up like Voltron or the Power Ranger Megazords. 

Tsuna: "And I'll form the head!"


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

Look familiar?


----------



## spaZ (Apr 4, 2009)

Power Rangers!!!!


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

Lol, I just wanna see what Chromes box is


----------



## Aeon (Apr 4, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> That means it is time for them to link up like Voltron or the Power Ranger Megazords.
> 
> Tsuna: "And I'll form the head!"



If this would happen, I don't see how anyone could complain.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> That means it is time for them to link up like Voltron or the Power Ranger Megazords.
> 
> Tsuna: "And I'll form the head!"



I swear, if they actually combine, I'll.... 

Edit: 

They already have the motorized bikes...animals combining would be but a mere feat


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

Each have their own colour, each have their own super motorbikes. Fuck Pokemon bring on the Vongorangers muthafucker!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 4, 2009)

Nah, I see this

"By your powers combined, I am Captain Vongola"


----------



## Penance (Apr 4, 2009)

Lambo won...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 4, 2009)

Poor Gokudera 
It seems all of the Vongola box animals have... 3 irises in their eyes?

Anyway, it's nice to see that the girls get to play a part aswell.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

Lambo 25 yro old + Vongola Thunder Bull?

Final Villain.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 4, 2009)

Or there last hope.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

Byakuran will get defeated by Lambo.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

Three Irises, all the better to find and rape you with.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

Tsuna's box weapons looks more and more like a dragon to me.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 4, 2009)

Sin said:


> Tsuna's box weapons looks more and more like a dragon to me.



That would be cool with me.

At least Basil's statement hints to it not being an actual animal that existed so this wouldn't be coming out of nowhere.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

I thought Basils statement was reinforcing the fact that it was a real animal. Although one way out would be to say either an extinct animal or one that however many 100s of years ago the boxes were designed the creators thought was real.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 4, 2009)

Serp said:


> I thought Basils statement was reinforcing the fact that it was a real animal. Although one way out would be to say either an extinct animal or one that however many 100s of years ago the boxes were designed the creators thought was real.



Basil: "But that is strange...everything that comes out of a box is supposed to be based on animals that actually existed at one point!"

It seems to suggest that it didn't exist unless the translation is bad. lol I'd be fine if it was an extinct animal of some sort.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

Tsuna: Dinosaur box?


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Basil: "But that is strange...everything that comes out of a box is supposed to be based on animals that actually existed at one point!"
> 
> It seems to suggest that it didn't exist unless the translation is bad. lol I'd be fine if it was an extinct animal of some sort.



I took it as, "WTF is that, its meant to be a real animal." And then they said it warped due to the lack of harmony etc etc, basically saying yea its meant to be a real animal but only looked fucked because Tsuna opened it wrong.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 4, 2009)

Serp said:


> I took it as, "WTF is that, its meant to be a real animal." And then they said it warped due to the lack of harmony etc etc, basically saying yea its meant to be a real animal but only looked fucked because Tsuna opened it wrong.



Ah I can see how you came to your conclusion then. That line of thought would make sense too.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

Kevin vs. Serp
Blue vs. Green
Fake Animal vs. Real Animal

Stay tuned


----------



## Valky (Apr 4, 2009)

Lambo 5 years old + Vongola Box is enough to rape any Funeral Wraths.


----------



## Serp (Apr 4, 2009)

Sin said:


> Kevin vs. Dwayne
> Blue vs. Sparkling Green
> Mythical Animal vs. Real Animal
> 
> Stay tuned



Fixed for you


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

Serp said:


> Fixed for you


Details, details


----------



## ArtieBoy (Apr 4, 2009)

i just recently really got into Hitman Reborn and i got to say once the action picked up it don't dissapoint. im currently on chapter 117.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 4, 2009)

Sin said:


> Tsuna: Dinosaur box?



I'd lol if it was one of the following: Kiwi, Passenger Pidgeon or a Dodo. Maybe a Pterodactyl


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a feeling the Vongola boxes will be based on Animal Constellations


----------



## Valky (Apr 5, 2009)

I think it's a Bear.

I love Bear.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 6, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I'd lol if it was one of the following: Kiwi, Passenger Pidgeon or a Dodo. Maybe a Pterodactyl



Tsuna's box weapon being a dodo bird will be too funny


----------



## Magellan (Apr 10, 2009)

Is there a chapter this week. I just read the entire series. And Im pumped.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 10, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Is there a chapter this week. I just read the entire series. And Im pumped.



Yes, there is.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 10, 2009)

Depends. For awhile it's usually been Saturday, but sometimes it comes earlier or later.


----------



## Penance (Apr 10, 2009)

Should be good....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2009)

Ch.237 is out

Ransōtengai


----------



## Platinum (Apr 11, 2009)

It seems the men of the Mafia make rather inadequate house keepers .


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, of course. Too busy getting involved in fights and stuff.

I thought this was a pretty enjoyable chapter. The first half had a bunch of funny moments, while the second half was more serious and somber, but it had a nice feeling. I like that Kyoko was able to help Tsuna figure out what he needs to do in order to open up his box.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh hey, Bianchi has a heart tattooed on her bum.


----------



## Skylit (Apr 11, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Oh hey, Bianchi has a heart tattooed on her bum.



I saw it, too.


----------



## Penance (Apr 11, 2009)

Pretty good chapter-the next one should debut the true form of Tsuna's box animal...


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 11, 2009)

This chapter gave me a raging clue.

I bet Tsuna's box weapon is a squirrel or chipmunk. I get that feeling when I look at him.

But a bear is fine, too.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 11, 2009)

This was a pretty good chapter. I liked that we got Tsuna finally decided to tell Kyoko and Haru the truth.

I'm also wondering just what the hell happened to Chrome during training. That scar isn't a joke.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2009)

If Tsuna and Co. were up front and honest with Haru and Kyoko, Tsuna would have been able to decipher his box weapon a bit earlier. Sometimes, all it takes is a different perspective and Kyoko sure was instrumental in giving Tsuna that clue.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 11, 2009)

Anyway, are Haru and Kyoko going to fight then?



Malumultimus said:


> But a bear is fine, too.



Made me lol.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 11, 2009)

Tsunas box weapon isn't going to be a normal animal I think. Look at its eyes they were something else.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 11, 2009)

Great chapter. The best we've had in a while, really.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 11, 2009)

I wonder if we will get to see what type of flame the two girls have.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 11, 2009)

This was a pretty good chapter. One of the better ones we had in a while. Chrome looked nice aswell .


----------



## keikai24 (Apr 11, 2009)

I think his box animal is a fox.


----------



## Wiggin King (Apr 11, 2009)

I believe it is a fox as well.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 11, 2009)

I think we should all consider the squirrel idea!

I can't be the only one. Ever since the beginning of the manga I've thought he looked like a squirrel. Maybe it's the bushy brown hair or something about his face...


----------



## Sin (Apr 11, 2009)

I actually really liked this chapter.

Good development.


----------



## Serp (Apr 11, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Tsunas box weapon isn't going to be a normal animal I think. Look at its eyes they were something else.


Lambo's box weapon had the same eyes.

And I think the Girls are Sun (Kyoko) and Rain (Haru).
Kyoko Sun because relatives seem to share the same flame type, and she is Tsuna's sun  and she loves life and just seems like a sun type. Haru reminds me of a female Yama so thats why I pick rain for her.

A fox would be alright but Gamma had foxes so I doubt it, Monkey would be good.


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 11, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> I think we should all consider the squirrel idea!
> 
> I can't be the only one. Ever since the beginning of the manga I've thought he looked like a squirrel. Maybe it's the bushy brown hair or something about his face...



Maybe his box weapon is Squirrel _Girl_!  Now that would be neat, =O

In all honesty, I'm hoping it's abnormal, but expecting it to be something like a fox or a big cat or something.  Though those both have been done, so who knows.


----------



## Wiggin King (Apr 12, 2009)

Off Topic

Okkervil River - Whats the Manga in your signature?


----------



## spaZ (Apr 12, 2009)

yankee-kun to megane-chan.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 12, 2009)

So I take it the Kyouko and Haru bullshit is over now?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> So I take it the Kyouko and Haru bullshit is over now?



Kyouko and Tsuna were talking about Box weapons, so, it's safe to say that secret is now out of the box 

Plus, the chapter explains that Tsuna told Kyouko everything from the very beginning on how he became the 9th candidate successor all the way to the current situation.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 12, 2009)

Took him long enough to tell them.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 12, 2009)

Fanservice!! nice Chrome


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 12, 2009)

Good to see Tsuna working out how to control his box. His talk with Kyouko was cute. Now she and Haru need to get to feeding my boys.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2009)

Chrome's butt= Greatest chapter ever

Now, all we gotta do is open her box.


----------



## Serp (Apr 13, 2009)

^Pedo


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 13, 2009)

I wonder if Haru will be as calm as Kyoko was about learning the truth. 



Serp said:


> ^Pedo



This is NF remember? That was fairly tame.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 13, 2009)

Anyway, the most important thing in this chapter for me is the tattoo on Bianchi's ass.


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 14, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Chrome's butt= Greatest chapter ever
> 
> Now, all we gotta do is open her box.



The double entendre here, intended or not, made me lol.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 18, 2009)

Finally the training arc is over. Can't wait to see what the V-boxes can do


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 18, 2009)

I liked this chapter. Squallo was pretty rough on Yamamoto. He is going to beat him to a pulp by the time training is finished. Even more hilarious was Ryohei punching Tsuna in the face. 

It looks like everyone opened them up easy enough now. All that is left is how well the guardians use them.

It seems Haru isn't as strong as Kyoko was but I was kind of expecting this anyway. It was nice she still wanted to be strong for Tsuna though.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 18, 2009)

Poor Yamamoto. He will be a better fighter though because Squalo is the man. I don't understand why Haru and Kyoko have to be at the fight. I see something bad happening. Great to see the whole family working hard on their training.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 18, 2009)

Final proof that Madara is the final villain
Saw it coming.

Final proof that Madara is the final villain
Unexpected and hilarious 

"But i am a man too. Ha ha!"


----------



## Serp (Apr 18, 2009)

Squalo is the man, next to XanXus and Hibari he is like my favorite character.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 18, 2009)

Only a real man beats others with raw fish .


----------



## Serp (Apr 19, 2009)

Actually he gave the fish to Dino and beat Yama with the sword


----------



## ansoncarter (Apr 19, 2009)

still don't understand why this mangaka decided to flatout state hibari is the stongest. Repeatedly

should leave that stuff ambiguous. Or at least 'more' ambiguous. Give fans of other characters an out


----------



## Serp (Apr 19, 2009)

Being the strongest doesn't really correlate to how much you should like a person.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2009)

I had a feeling Haru would take the news harder than Kyouko. And Ryohei actions were just what I'd expect from someone burning with passion and who cares for his sister. Now, I hope their training pays off. 

And I wonder what in the world the anime plans to do because at this pace they're bound to overtake the manga storyline :S


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 19, 2009)

I wasn't surprised that Haru took it harder, mainly because she's the over-emotional type. As we saw in much of the filler that was he first ~60 chapters of the manga (for great lulz). But also because Kyouko looks like the type who'd react the same way to anything she heard. You could tell her the most ridiculous thing and I think she's be like, "Huh...so what are you going to do?" I guess she just accepts things quickly.

...

But then you think, Kyouko was told everything and she took it pretty well.

Haru was just told why they're in the future...and she seemed a little distraught.

Remember, Haru already knows Tsuna is an up-and-coming mafia boss.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Apr 19, 2009)

I think Haru's reaction made a lot of sense, because she does tend to react more emotionally to everything. I wonder what's going to happen with her and Kyoko during the fight.

Squallo's arrival was amazingly badass, and Ryohei punching Tsuna in the face was EXTREME. Everything is starting to come together now.


----------



## Valky (Apr 19, 2009)

Lambo will ride his bull and win.

That's it. 

And i wonder if Gokudera's box is some sort of animal .. if it is an animal box, he would have another animal besides Uri, and i love Uri .. i hope it's some sort of weapons instead of animal.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 19, 2009)

Gokudera's box weapon is Uri's twin. twin cats of doom FTW


----------



## Serp (Apr 19, 2009)

why won't some people still understand that the Vongola boxes are all animals.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 19, 2009)

Who said they were all animals though...? No one. But they probably will end up being all animals.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 19, 2009)

I really hope they're not all animals but yeah, when was it said that they were?


----------



## Serp (Apr 19, 2009)

It wasn't directly stated, but if you read up on the nature of the boxes and all thats been shown it is pretty clear that they are all animal boxes.
There was only animal boxes and storage boxes. The Vongola boxes which are "so epic", would not be storage boxes when any box can do for a storage box, they would just give them the weapons in hand if it were like that. 

The Vongola boxes are meant to ultra strong boxes, that are awesome etc etc, that most likely means that they could be 7 of the strongest original boxes.

But you guys can go on believing/hoping that they are not animals.


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Apr 19, 2009)

Serp said:


> It wasn't directly stated, but if you read up on the nature of the boxes and all thats been shown it is pretty clear that they are all animal boxes.
> There was only animal boxes and storage boxes. The Vongola boxes which are "so epic", would not be storage boxes when any box can do for a storage box, they would just give them the weapons in hand if it were like that.
> 
> The Vongola boxes are meant to ultra strong boxes, that are awesome etc etc, that most likely means that they could be 7 of the strongest original boxes.
> ...



I agree everyone already has their weapons, all that's left is for the animals


----------



## DethStryque (Apr 20, 2009)

wonder what hibari's box weapon is going to be...prob will be bad ass 4 sure...


----------



## Ziko (Apr 20, 2009)

Not really into this manga, but damn DethStryque, what chapter is your sig from?


----------



## Aeon (Apr 20, 2009)

Serp said:


> But you guys can go on believing/hoping that they are not animals.



Yeah, until I see them all, I'll continue to think that they won't all be animals.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _239 spoiler_ 





Industry @ 2ch:

Seems like Lal was left behind. (t/n: sorry I made a mistake before here )

There's also a bit of story about the real 6 funeral wreaths.

They depart in suits and the chapter is over.

---------------------------------------------------------------------
more:

the lazy beardo is a pomegranate flower.

The white-ish haired one is a chinese bell-flower.

The one with hair like sea-weed is a daisy.

The small-breasted naked one (wtf?) is a blue bell.

The one wearing something on their face might be a wolfsbane (but the spoiler giver doesn't seem sure).


----------



## Aeon (Apr 23, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> *Spoiler*: _239 spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



For a second there, I thought that was Reborn as an adult.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 23, 2009)

Aeon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> For a second there, I thought that was Reborn as an adult.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He is indeed Reborn as an adult. Also I think the other guy is Skull


----------



## Aeon (Apr 23, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He is indeed Reborn as an adult. Also I think the other guy is Skull




*Spoiler*: __ 





Now that I take a closer look at the spoiler pic, I didn't notice Colonnello to the right. 

Does this mean we'll get to see all the Arcobaleno as adults?


----------



## El Torero (Apr 23, 2009)

Maybe 

More spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 




the one not mentioned is (probably) the guy under water.

Bluebell claims it's "muscles"
Pomegranate: "No way are those muscles, that's just small boobs."
Blue: "What the hell Pomegranate! It's muscles! I've been doing muscle training!"

Tsuna and co. leave with 15 people.


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 23, 2009)

Time to go catch up on KHR..


----------



## Penance (Apr 23, 2009)

Sweet......


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2009)

Ch.239 has been scantlated 

crystalten


----------



## Aeon (Apr 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I like that they're going off to battle wearing suits. Also, Yamamoto seems to be missing along with Hibari. One of the Funeral Wreaths is missing as well.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL...Bluebell


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2009)

I have to admit that it's the first time in the actual series (sans cover art) that Tsuna and Co actually look like they're part of the mafia


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 24, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> I have to admit that it's the first time in the actual series (sans cover art) that Tsuna and Co actually look like they're part of the mafia



Yeah, seriously


----------



## Ukoku (Apr 24, 2009)

The last pic of everyone in their uniforms was awesome.

Hopefully, Hibari and Yamamoto will appear next chapter.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL...loli Nice to see them all suit up.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 24, 2009)

I wanted to see a better version of that spoiler pic Sakata Gintoki posted.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 24, 2009)

Loved the panel of the family all dressed up in their mafia clothes. They looked so cool. The funeral wreaths are funny. I like them.


----------



## slapdoll (Apr 24, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> I have to admit that it's the first time in the actual series (sans cover art) that Tsuna and Co actually look like they're part of the mafia



couldnt agree more...


----------



## Platinum (Apr 24, 2009)

Damn they were looking stylish in that last panel .


----------



## Serp (Apr 24, 2009)

On that last page I have been trying to see who looks the most badass and I have come to the conclusion that Reborn looks the most badass and he isn't even trying as hard.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 24, 2009)

What happened to this Daisy person? When they were introduced, they looked like a matter-of-fact, zombie mobster, but now they look like Miranda from D.Gray-man - a neurotic woman pulled from a My Chemical Romance video. Are they a guy or girl? Daisy's not a very masculine name. Their constant worried expression is also not very masculine. Neither is their (lack of) height, or that fucking stuffed bunny... What's going on here? <.<

I also guess the ominous fucker in the glass tube is the Cloud Guardian.

And is it just me, or does she do a wonderful job of making the villains look so dramatic and fabulous (JJBA level) that it's impossible to take them seriously?


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 24, 2009)

Where the hell is Yamamoto on that last page?  Did they fire him as Rain Guardian and hire Basil?  

Actually, I'll bet he'll show up in the nick of time during battle and be badass!

. . . Well, one can hope.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Apr 24, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> Where the hell is Yamamoto on that last page?  Did they fire him as Rain Guardian and hire Basil?
> 
> Actually, I'll bet he'll show up in the nick of time during battle and be badass!
> 
> . . . Well, one can hope.



Agreed  ... but if u notice, they didn't even give basil the same pants... LOL, he's lik a cousin of the family... u dont really want him around unless u need him


----------



## あいか (Apr 25, 2009)

That Bluebell girl is so cute ! I want to cosplay her ww
yeah .. where IS Yamamoto ? Squalo must be doing intense training with Yamamoto ww


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 25, 2009)

lol Yamamoto is in a hospital bed after his training with Squalo. XD

That final page really was badass. We have some interesting characters in these funeral wreaths as well. 

I wonder what Gokudera's sister wanted to talk about.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 25, 2009)

Just came to say that i have been waiting for them to start kicking ass in suits since chapter 1.

Bout damn time.

Suits are awesome. Especially with narrow ties.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Apr 25, 2009)

Final page needs more Hibari...and Yamamoto.


----------



## Nagato-chi (Apr 25, 2009)

I noticed something interesting (for me at least)

The Six Funeral Wreaths are all named after flowers:

Torikabuto - Wolfsbane
Zakuro - Pomegranate
Kikyou - Chinese Bellflower
Bluebell - obviously, a Bluebell
Daisy - again obviously, a Daisy
and of course:
Byakuran(if he is really part of the Wreaths considering there's that chained up-guy that we haven't seen yet): White Orchid

Kinda makes sense considering Millefiore means "1000 flowers"


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 25, 2009)

Awesome suits are awesome.
I just hope she dropped the motorcycle idea since suits and motorcycles don't look as awesome as just suits.

They should just go in a classic black mob like car you see in the Godfather.


----------



## Serp (Apr 25, 2009)

Nagato-chi said:


> I noticed something interesting (for me at least)
> 
> The Six Funeral Wreaths are all named after flowers:
> 
> ...



Yea I thought that theme was apparent seeing as even with the old funeral wreaths their squads where named after flowers. 

And Byakuran isn't a wreath he is the biss, but still part of the seven


----------



## Nagato-chi (Apr 25, 2009)

Serp said:


> Yea I thought that theme was apparent seeing as even with the old funeral wreaths their squads where named after flowers.
> 
> And Byakuran isn't a wreath he is the biss, but still part of the seven


Oh yeah, why _did_ I include Byakuran as one of the Wreaths? XD. Anyway, kinda rooting for the Wreaths 'cuz they look so awesome but seeing that they're bad guys, they're gonna get beaten one by one anyway. I hope a Wreath or two beats a Guardian or two . They did it with the Varia so why can't they do it with the Wreaths.


----------



## あいか (Apr 25, 2009)

Ningen said:


> Final page needs more Hibari...and Yamamoto.



Definitely more Hibari


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 25, 2009)

Nagato-chi said:


> Kinda makes sense considering Millefiore means "1000 flowers"



Not to mention the fact that they're called the Funeral _Wreaths_!

It's still pretty interesting though, and I'll admit to not having known anything about some of the more obscure of those.  But it makes sense.

Now back to writing an American Lit. term paper!  Gg college!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 25, 2009)

Pimp suits, gotta say. The schoolgirl outfits made it kind of awkward though.

So i guess Yama will join them soon, all bruised up and with a face full of fish 
As for Hibari, he'll join them if he fucking wants to.


Also, the mafia starting as a group of vigilantes who were protecting people? Getting a little bullshitty here.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 25, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Also, the mafia starting as a group of vigilantes who were protecting people? Getting a little bullshitty here.



I dunno, some gangs DID start up that way. Basically as a response to other gangs when they wouldnt go to the police.

But obviously vigilante as in batman or whatever is pretty bullshitty.


----------



## BVB (Apr 25, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Damn they were looking stylish in that last panel .



Damn stylish.



Serp said:


> On that last page I have been trying to see who looks the most badass and I have come to the conclusion that Reborn looks the most badass and he isn't even trying as hard.



He really looks like the most badass one.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 25, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Pimp suits, gotta say. The schoolgirl outfits made it kind of awkward though.
> 
> So i guess Yama will join them soon, all bruised up and with a face full of fish
> As for Hibari, he'll join them if he fucking wants to.
> ...



How? Because they didn't start the mafia as a group of criminals that just went around and killed people?


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Apr 25, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Also, the mafia starting as a group of vigilantes who were protecting people? Getting a little bullshitty here.


Didn't Reborn say that the Vongola mafia started that way not the entire mafia?


----------



## spaZ (Apr 25, 2009)

Hes talking about the vongola obviously...


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 25, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> Awesome suits are awesome.
> I just hope she dropped the motorcycle idea since suits and motorcycles don't look as awesome as just suits.
> 
> They should just go in a classic black mob like car you see in the Godfather.



I know.lol  I can see them coming out of some Black Audis. Looking so badass in their suits.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 25, 2009)

Agreed with the black Audis. That would look wicked.


----------



## Serp (Apr 25, 2009)

Nah Black Mini's driving around the battle field like Italian job 

I wonder if they have plain white shirts, or coloured ones like their future ones had.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 25, 2009)

Serp said:


> Nah Black Mini's driving around the battle field like Italian job
> 
> I wonder if they have plain white shirts, or coloured ones like their future ones had.



That thought crossed my mind. I hope it's the latter, to be honest.


----------



## Fenton (Apr 25, 2009)

Daisy sort of reminds me of Chuckie.



Hoshiko_K said:


> That Bluebell girl is so cute ! I want to cosplay her ww



But.... she's naked. She's only wearing a jacket, AFIK. 

Meh, I thought the old Wreaths dressed better.

Also, guess she really was her mom. Link.


----------



## あいか (Apr 25, 2009)

Rokudo Mukuro said:


> But.... she's naked. She's only wearing a jacket, AFIK.


ww, she's adorable tho ... reminds me of taiga in some strange way 
when her character has visible clothes ? ww 
but i have to finish tyl chrome first www

coming out of Black Audi's is so cool !! *w*


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 26, 2009)

Black Audis  would be so badass all in the pimp suits :ho


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Apr 27, 2009)

Chrome in that last panel..


----------



## Hiruma (Apr 27, 2009)

They aren't going to drive around on their bikes with the suits, are they...


----------



## Penance (Apr 27, 2009)

^ They might...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Apr 28, 2009)

Hiruma said:


> They aren't going to drive around on their bikes with the suits, are they...



I don't think it would be THAT bad... but i think we would all prefer the Audis..

And i acually hope they are all wearing the white shirts and not individual colors... makes it a lot more mafia


----------



## Blackstaff (Apr 30, 2009)

The Arcobaleno in color page  :

Eight


----------



## Aeon (Apr 30, 2009)

Blackstaff said:


> The Arcobaleno in color page  :
> 
> Adult Image Hosting



Interesting...


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 30, 2009)

Ruuche? <.< What does that mean? Or is something cut off? Also, her being pregnant is probably relevant, as her daughter...and _her_ daughter...seem to have something going on. I think she reincarnates herself in her child. We all know the Uni situation made zero sense, I can't be the only one who thinks this.

It's also interesting to see their animals.

Verde and Skull are cool, too bad they're dead. But something tells me I-Pin's master (Waan?) is still out there.

Also, am I the only one who all of a sudden thinks Viper might be a girl?


----------



## Serp (Apr 30, 2009)

I used to think Viper was a girl, but I think the manga convinced me otherwise.
Skull looks awesome, as does Verde, white suit FTW. 

I-pin's master is Hibari


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 30, 2009)

I-pins master is Hibaris dad 

and yeah Viper does look like a girl


----------



## Aeon (Apr 30, 2009)

Serp said:


> I used to think Viper was a girl, but I think the manga convinced me otherwise.
> Skull looks awesome, as does Verde, white suit FTW.
> 
> I-pin's master is Hibari



The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 1, 2009)

Glad I'm not the only one who was getting vibes about Viper being a girl. XD

It is a great color spread to see. All of them look pretty damn awesome and I've been wanting this Future Arc to wrap up so we can learn more about Arcobaleno.


----------



## El Torero (May 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Verde is badass. And he has a badass cocodrile. 
Uni´s mother was changed into a Arcobaleno while having Uni in her belly? How the hell was Uni born? 
lol Skull is emo
Viper has the same lips and hair as Chrome :ho


----------



## Penance (May 1, 2009)

Ah, yes...

Oh, and Uni's mother's squirrel is pregnant, too!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 1, 2009)

So when does TYL Lanchia show up?


----------



## spaZ (May 4, 2009)

Serp said:


> I used to think Viper was a girl, but I think the manga convinced me otherwise.
> Skull looks awesome, as does Verde, white suit FTW.
> 
> *I-pin's master is Hibari*



I wouldn't be surprised if it actually was, there is time travel in this manga.


----------



## El Torero (May 5, 2009)

Spoiler pics:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Serp (May 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What the shit, those box weapons look less impressive than I thought they would, only Lambo's looks badass. And it looks like Tsuna's is a lion.  FUCK YEA!
And is that Zordon Byakuran


----------



## spaZ (May 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yammoto has 4 swords lol


----------



## Zoidberg (May 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, they look more like Pokemon now. In a good way though.

ALL HAIL BYAKURAN'S FLOATING HEAD!


----------



## Fenton (May 5, 2009)

What the heck is Chrome holding? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK YEAH!
Ryohei was able to do his training the best possible way... off panel, and he can already use a suped up Kangaryu.


----------



## Serp (May 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I just thought Chrome had moved away from being Mukuro's bitch and is using her own variation of the trident or a fan. And it looks like her box weapon was either that weapon/fan or a armoured version of Glo Xina weapon . But it still looks badass thou.


----------



## Zorokiller (May 5, 2009)

animal upgrades, they all got supah awesome, its not pokemon, it's freaking armor digimon.


----------



## Serp (May 5, 2009)

Hey the digimentals were awesome


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 5, 2009)

The armor digimon sucked ass though. 

Now as for the spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol Byakuran head. Zordon indeed. But that is also a pretty heavy showing of power on his part. Also Ryouhei is the only one that doesn't have an animal that feels like it should be a Beanie Baby.


----------



## Penance (May 5, 2009)

Serp said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought Chrome had moved away from being Mukuro's bitch and is using her own variation of the trident or a fan. And it looks like her box weapon was either that weapon/fan or a armoured version of Glo Xina weapon . But it still looks badass thou.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, an upgraded weapon for Chrome-but that owl...is that Mukuro?  






Jetstorm said:


> The armor digimon sucked ass though.
> 
> Now as for the spoilers
> 
> ...



Ryouhei *AND* Lambo...and Hibari...


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 6, 2009)

My bad, I forgot Lambo and Hibari. Tsuna's and Gokudera's stood out that much more for me.


----------



## Sin (May 6, 2009)

Lambo looks amazing.

So does Hibari.

So does Ryohei.

Yama is 50/50, he himself looks badass, the box not so hot.

Everyone else is pretty meh.


----------



## Serp (May 6, 2009)

Yea Yama's doesn't look so good. Tsuna and Gokudera with their kittens are the only let downs although Uri looks more badass than Simba  XanXus should show them what a real cat box weapon should look like. 

But all the other ones look ok.


----------



## Sin (May 6, 2009)

Yama's own badassness may counter-act how pokemon his box weapon looks.


----------



## Zorokiller (May 6, 2009)

What happened to Yamato's water-flying type pokemon?

I miss the swallow, why did he go for the water dogtype.


----------



## silly (May 6, 2009)

Omgizzle arcobaleno pic is ownage!


----------



## Serp (May 6, 2009)

Look closely the swallow is still there  and Yama has bandages on


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 6, 2009)

Squalo fucked him up for getting pwned by a fucking wall. And rightfully so, that was a horrible way to go down.

Next time Yamamoto better bust those walls down.


----------



## Serp (May 6, 2009)

Ryohei has to show him how to bust walls


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 6, 2009)

Is it just me or are some spoiler pictures missing now? I only see three and none of them show any kind of animal box.


----------



## Serp (May 6, 2009)

There is only 3, 2 of them show Zordon Byakuran and the 3rd one shows them all in pose with their box weapons.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 6, 2009)

I think I will be able to see that third picture now, at first I could only see the top two (The big one I incorrectly counted as 2) But real real real slowly now that other picture is starting to show. Weird how it took so long (On 2 more forums I saw the same as I did here, with only the interesting picture missing :S) for that last one to show up.


----------



## Serp (May 6, 2009)

Probably because on all the other forums, the image is being loaded from the same url, so no matter where on the web you see it, it will load the same.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 6, 2009)

It sure is taking it's time, even now it's not even at 50%


----------



## Serp (May 6, 2009)

Ok let me save and re upload 
EDIT: Here you go.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 6, 2009)

Serp said:


> Ok let me save and re upload
> EDIT: Here you go.



Thanks, I'd still be waiting for Tsuna's complete head to come into view if it weren't for you.I would rep you but you are the last person I repped......


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not so happy with the chibi lion thing with some kind of sun cap on.

Still undecided about the battle armor, I mean alright it isn't as a I feared with them all getting a new pokemon but right now this is becoming a bit like too power ranger-ish. I mean first the bikes, armored animals that may possible combine in the future, giant floating heads.......what's next? All they need now is an accessory (Watch, phone, whatever) that allows them to change into a battle costume, of course one at a time, lengthy Sailor Moon like transformation sequences.


----------



## Zorokiller (May 6, 2009)

they already had the headphones, more and more accesories, soon they'll have belts with which they can transform in super-dying-will resistent suits.

/hopesnot


----------



## Serp (May 6, 2009)

They already have the dying will resistant suits, its just not spandex 

 ITs morphing time!

SKY,STORM,RAIN,SUN,mist,THUNDA!!!,...


----------



## Zorokiller (May 6, 2009)

Rain, thunder, cloud, mist, storm, sun and sky...together they form...


Captain Dying Flame, he's a hero


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 7, 2009)

sitll it looks abit silly


----------



## Countach (May 7, 2009)

wtf is going on


----------



## Aeon (May 7, 2009)

Lol, I have no idea what to make of the chapter by looking at it.


----------



## Malumultimus (May 7, 2009)

I'm confused.

Shouldn't Gokudera and Ryohei have different animals?

They already knew how to release them, but later on one of them said, "None of them have been able to open their new boxes yet."

Uh...

And what about Chrome? That owl can't be her's. That was just some owl Rokudo invaded, I thought.


----------



## shadowlords (May 7, 2009)

What the hell is Tsuna's box weapon supposed to be. 

Damn I was expecting a dragon


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2009)

A scatlation for ch.240 is out. But I still can't make out that animal beneath Tsuna 

 desperate housewives dvd


----------



## spaZ (May 7, 2009)

Looks like a little lion.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 7, 2009)

Sky flame lion power, Sky flame lion power *cue megazord or Vongotron*


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 7, 2009)

Cute baby lion. Can't wait for the fights to begin.


----------



## BVB (May 7, 2009)

Damn the Arcobaleno cover ist so awesome  

reborn is


----------



## Malumultimus (May 7, 2009)

Were people really expecting _*Tsuna*_ to have an awesome animal? I wholeheartedly expected a squirrel. Actually, a chicken or platypus wouldn't have surprised me.

Anyways, it's probably like Uri and will have some "moment of awesome" or whatever where it grows up and becomes less Beanie Baby-ish.


----------



## Kyo. (May 7, 2009)

wasnt reborns adult form suposed to be a mistery? 

and, what the cunt? wasnt stuna's box wepon a phoenix or some shit?


----------



## spaZ (May 7, 2009)

Kyo-Aioros said:


> wasnt reborns adult form suposed to be a mistery?
> 
> *and, what the cunt? wasnt stuna's box wepon a phoenix or some shit?*



Did you even read the manga? The animals change when the users emotions change.


----------



## Malumultimus (May 7, 2009)

It _was_ a mystery...now it is not. Funny how mysteries work that way, yeah?

And it's more accurate to say it wasn't really even an animal before, it was more like pure Dying Will Flame. Hence all the confusion.


----------



## Kyo. (May 7, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Did you even read the manga? The animals change when the users emotions change.



well fuck me, but it looked like a bird. i know they change, but from a bird to a lion is pretty fucked up and stupid.



Malumultimus said:


> It _was_ a mystery...now it is not. Funny how mysteries work that way, yeah?



dont act like a smart ass. it makes you look like a cunt.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (May 7, 2009)

I guess storm and sun dont get new animals, the boxes are probably upgrades to Uri and Kanga-roo


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 7, 2009)

Aww, I thought Tsuna's animal box was going to be a phoenix. =/

Damn nice cover too, btw.


----------



## BVB (May 7, 2009)

yeah and the owl for chrome remains the same and haxbari also keeps his hedgehog who looks a little bit pimped


----------



## spaZ (May 7, 2009)

LOL at all those that thought the boxes were all animals.


----------



## Kage no Yume (May 8, 2009)

spaZ said:


> LOL at all those that thought the boxes were all animals.



Only one that's questionable is Gokudera's (is that Uri?).  

The rest were all new animals, as the Vongola all opened only one box to summon that menagerie.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 8, 2009)

Well, looks like the battle is ready to start. I want to see the adult form of Tsuna's box weapon.

lol @ Byakuran blowing up mountains for shits and giggles.


----------



## Thelonious (May 8, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Were people really expecting _*Tsuna*_ to have an awesome animal? I wholeheartedly expected a squirrel. Actually, a chicken or platypus wouldn't have surprised me.
> 
> Anyways, it's probably like Uri and will have some "moment of awesome" or whatever where it grows up and becomes less Beanie Baby-ish.



Yeah, honestly, it would have to reflect Tsuna as a whole. So, the cute appearance combined with the occasional burst of incredible power would be fitting.


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 8, 2009)

Love the color cover. Adult Reborn is pimp. Last page was great as well. Fights should be very interesting.


----------



## Aeon (May 8, 2009)

spaZ said:


> LOL at all those that thought the boxes were all animals.



I knew I was right to think that all the Vongola boxes wouldn't be animals.


----------



## spaZ (May 8, 2009)

Kage no Yume said:


> Only one that's questionable is Gokudera's (is that Uri?).
> 
> The rest were all new animals, as the Vongola all opened only one box to summon that menagerie.



Your obviously blind if you think there all new animals. Most of them look the same just with upgrades.


----------



## Serp (May 8, 2009)

spaZ said:


> LOL at all those that thought the boxes were all animals.



Why lol, the opened the boxes and now everyone has an animal. Mecha animals are still animals, the only debatable thing is Chrome's new trident, but the owl still came out and the trident could be explained by mist flames since I think the real trident has been broken how many times throughout the manga?


----------



## hazashi (May 8, 2009)

shouldnt adult reborn have those awesome sideburns?


----------



## Kage no Yume (May 8, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Your obviously blind if you think there all new animals. Most of them look the same just with upgrades.



And you're lacking in common sense if you think that because two animals are of the same species they're the same animal .

Also, show me where they opened the second box, and explain to me why they opened another box after already going over the required FV level.  Was it to pose for a two page spread?

Furthermore, as I mentioned, the only animal that could be a previously seen one is Gokudera's (looks similar to Uri, but could be different).  The others are all obviously different...unless you're the blind one?


----------



## Malumultimus (May 8, 2009)

Kyo-Aioros said:


> dont act like a smart ass. it makes you look like a cunt.



I couldn't help it. Yes, it was mystery...and it'd be solved when the mangaka decided to show us. It's not like it was an in-story mystery. Now...the purpose of the Arcobaleno...is a mystery.

And we pretty much already knew what he looked like, anyways. There was an even Arcobaleno flashback, but really, all you need is his silhouette and you're set, right? Hence all the Adult Reborn fanart that exists.

And that spread was posted days ago. So all that combined...I just couldn't control myself. ._.


----------



## Tools (May 8, 2009)

So- the boxes aren't all animals, some of them are weapons.


----------



## Vault (May 8, 2009)

I was right about the Lion but fucking hell  Baby lion i didnt see that one coming


----------



## Valky (May 8, 2009)

Who said all the boxes were animal boxes. LOL. Gokudera still using Uri, apparently.

Is Ryohei's kangaroo got powered up? Yamamoto's box looks badass. Tsuna's box kinda cute. LMAO.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 8, 2009)

For some reason I thought Yamamoto's box animal was a Sea Otter


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 8, 2009)

Tsuna's box is a lion 

I knew that shit


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 8, 2009)

Aeon said:


> I knew I was right to think that all the Vongola boxes wouldn't be animals.



they ARE all animals 

hedgehog(?) not sure on it
owl + uber spear
Ox
kittycat
lion
dog
kangaroo


----------



## Vault (May 8, 2009)

Hibari - Porcupine
Tsuna - Lion
Gokudera - Cat 
Lambo - Bull 
Chrome - Owl 
Ryuuhei - Kangaroo
Yamamoto - Dog


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 8, 2009)

I am so happy that they finally draw reborn readable again because I just couldn't fucking read or make out wtf was going on during that battle in the forest -_-


----------



## Vault (May 8, 2009)

Not as confusing as some DGM fights thats for sure


----------



## Fenton (May 8, 2009)

Tsimba reminds me of that Tsuna doll Haru was kissing on.



hazashi said:


> shouldnt adult reborn have those awesome sideburns?



This. His Hasidic look is ruined.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 8, 2009)

im surprised the mangaka did that, i thought we'd see them gradually. not on some cover, i mean it was nice but it very anticlimactic. i like the designs though. I thought yamamoto had a bird?


----------



## Fenton (May 8, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> I thought yamamoto had a bird?



It's perched on his shoulder.


----------



## Fleecy (May 8, 2009)

Man, the Vongola look so damn slick in their mafia suits. And it's so great that we finally get to see the full forms of the Arcobaleno (the red one really does look like Hibari lol).

Tsuna's "super strong scary box weapon" is a puffy cat-mutt thing?!  But if it's a lion I guess it mirrors Xanxus' Liger I guess.


----------



## Death (May 8, 2009)

If it mirrors Xanxus, that little lion will turn in to a Tigon.  I don't mind seeing it happen but i'd rather it just stay a lion and get bigger.


----------



## Hiruma (May 9, 2009)

Most of the animals were likely to remain the same anyway; they were using the boxes the old guardians left behind, right? So when they had to stop using their Vongola boxes they just got crappier versions to replace them. Plus it takes less time for Amano since she doesn't have to think of new animals 

New Kangaryuu has fucking cannons, that's pretty good


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 9, 2009)

That thing is a lion?

Scary.


----------



## Big Boss (May 9, 2009)

Does Yammamoto's box weapon have swords on his back


----------



## spaZ (May 9, 2009)

Sure looks like it.


----------



## Gecka (May 9, 2009)

good manga

managed to read it all in about 2 days

one of which was a school day


----------



## Arcanis (May 16, 2009)

The latest chapter is out:

The New York Times

And what the hell, this manga sure is introducing weird things lately.

I don't dislike it though, but it's kind of too different and sudden.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Can anyone tell what the roulette in the last page means? I don't quite understand how the numbers represent the matchups at all.


----------



## Fenton (May 16, 2009)

I was about to ask the same thing.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Only the lightning guardians numbers match, and Chucky - I mean, Daisy's sign is glowing along with a box on the heroes side. 

Will that mean it's Daisy's choice to fight whoever he wants next week?


----------



## hazashi (May 16, 2009)

I believe this time wont be like the varia fight, with will be a different element battle, the Sun element was burning so I think Ryouhei will fight someone of the Funeral wrath who isnt a sun user.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2009)

Hmmh, I get the first choice which was for the venue, but the second game (which involved the attributes) seemed a bit confusing. Especially when he mentioned the participants have been set.


----------



## Aeon (May 16, 2009)

I just read the chapter and the last page left me confused...


----------



## Vault (May 16, 2009)

You arent the only one


----------



## Death (May 16, 2009)

Sun Guardians, 2 boxes.  That's what I get from it.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 16, 2009)

lol I can not wait for them to explain how this roulette is working. XD


----------



## Fenton (May 16, 2009)

hazashi said:


> I believe this time wont be like the varia fight, with will be a different element battle, the Sun element was burning so I think Ryouhei will fight someone of the Funeral wrath who isnt a sun user.



But it was burning on Byakuran's groups side. It was his team symbol at the top.

The only thing burning on Tsuna's side was a pic of a box with a 2 next to it.


----------



## BVB (May 16, 2009)

What a weird game.


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 16, 2009)

This Choice game is interesting but like some of you I was confused about the last page.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2009)

Who knows, perhaps this competition will be much more interesting than the Varia one. Only time will tell (once we actually understand how the rules works, lol)


----------



## blazingshadow (May 16, 2009)

to me the last page means that tsuna gets to fight along with yamamoto and either gokudera or chrome with 2 box weapon maximum allowed against sun guardian, cloud guardian and 2 storm or mist attribute soldiers with no box weapons


----------



## Sin (May 16, 2009)

I hope we get to see 25 yro lambo.

Like, a lot.


----------



## BVB (May 16, 2009)

Tsuna, Yamamoto and Gokudera sounds good... 

Like the team in the beginning. 

And if they are allowed to use 2 boxes.. then please Uri and Yamamotos Box weapon


----------



## Sin (May 16, 2009)

Silly kids, trying to decipher the last page.

It's obviously nonsense.


----------



## BVB (May 16, 2009)

This is not Bleach.


----------



## Kage no Yume (May 17, 2009)

I'm more confused about Gokudera's statement.

Apparently, that _was_ Uri that he summoned .  Which means that the Storm box was already empty when he received it, or is it that he didn't open his Vongola box yet?


----------



## BVB (May 17, 2009)

Kage no Yume said:


> I'm more confused about Gokudera's statement.
> 
> Apparently, that _was_ Uri that he summoned .  Which means that the Storm box was already empty when he received it, or is it that he didn't open his Vongola box yet?



maybe his Vongola box does NOT contain a pet?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 17, 2009)

Choice is crap. Just let Hibari bite everyone to death and end this. >=D


----------



## BVB (May 17, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Choice is crap. Just let Hibari bite everyone to death and end this. >=D



The whole manga would end at that point.

hibari is just restraining himself to make the story a bit more interesting.


----------



## Arcanis (May 17, 2009)

Karotte said:


> hibari is just restraining himself to make the story a *bite* more interesting.


                                  .


----------



## spaZ (May 17, 2009)

Pfft Hibari would get his ass  handed to him if he went in there alone.


----------



## Sin (May 17, 2009)

Hibari hates choice... 

I'm so happy Haxbari is back


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 17, 2009)

I can't believe Byakuran called him Hibari-chan


----------



## spaZ (May 17, 2009)

I hate the game idea makes the manga feel to much childish. It would of been epic if they just started to fight. lol


----------



## Sin (May 17, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I can't believe Byakuran called him Hibari-chan


He'll get his revenge.

After Tsuna is defeated by Byakuran Hibari will simultaneously defeat all six funeral wraths and Byakuran. With one attack. Blindfolded. While taking a nap.


----------



## spaZ (May 17, 2009)

Or he will be the first guardian to fall.


----------



## Sin (May 17, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Or he will be the first guardian to fall.


Hibari doesn't know the meaning of the word.

You underestimate his power.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 17, 2009)

That would be the most epic fight in the series if it ever did happen. Hibari vs. Byakuran. =D I would've preferred 10YL Hibari with a Vongola Ring, but this will do.

Then Xanxus can come in out of nowhere and shoot everybody. Except for Haxbari of course.


----------



## Sin (May 17, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> That would be the most epic fight in the series if it ever did happen. Hibari vs. Byakuran. =D I would've preferred 10YL Hibari with a Vongola Ring, but this will do.
> 
> Then Xanxus can come in out of nowhere and shoot everybody. Except for Haxbari of course.


It wouldn't be a fight.

Hibari hates sky flames. They're negated around him.


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 17, 2009)

Sin said:


> I hope we get to see 25 yro lambo.
> 
> Like, a lot.



I hope so too. 25 yro Lambo is so cutepek


----------



## H4y4to G0kud3ra (May 18, 2009)

Sin said:


> Hibari doesn't know the meaning of the word.
> 
> You underestimate his power.




Lol I dubt he doesn't know the meaning of the word ''fall'' 

I realy want to see Gokudera fight Hibari. Almost as much as I want to see Naruto vs Konohamaru after they get a little older. These fights will never happen...WHY DO I dream so big


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 18, 2009)

Sin said:


> He'll get his revenge.
> 
> After Tsuna is defeated by Byakuran Hibari will simultaneously defeat all six funeral wraths and Byakuran. With one attack. Blindfolded. While taking a nap.



Amano chan shall make this happen


----------



## Fenton (May 18, 2009)

Sin said:


> Hibari doesn't know the meaning of the word.



Didn't Mukuro teach it to him? Ku fu fu.  :ho


----------



## Sin (May 18, 2009)

Rokudo Mukuro said:


> Didn't Mukuro teach it to him? Ku fu fu.  :ho


Hibari was just kidding.


----------



## BVB (May 18, 2009)

Rokudo Mukuro said:


> Didn't Mukuro teach it to him? Ku fu fu.  :ho



hibari wasn't serious.


----------



## Zorokiller (May 18, 2009)

But that was mostly because of something bullshit Shamal pulled, still don't understand why he gave that sakura fever stuff


----------



## Serp (May 18, 2009)

I think it was explained in the manga, although that was when I was watching the anime.
I think Hibari was gonna beat up Tsuna or something, and he said if they got him to his knees he would leave and let them in some garden or something. And Shamal gave him sakura fever so Hibari would fuck off.


----------



## Meztryn (May 18, 2009)

Rofl, after that day it's bye bye Sakura trees

Anyways, I actually want to see the full extent of Sawada's box - I mean, a little lion of some sort popped out, and it literally being little, wtf ? - at least make it epic like Xanxus's.


----------



## Aeon (May 18, 2009)

Aw, how I've missed the Hibari hate love in this thread.


----------



## Meztryn (May 18, 2009)

Of course, Hibari love is necessarily to keep this place pimpin'


----------



## El Torero (May 20, 2009)

Spoilers out.


*Spoiler*: __ 




数字は参加人数
四角は無属性

僕は出るとごねる雲雀

ついてきてたディーノに辛抱するように言われ「急いでよ」と引き下がる雲雀

炎が灯ってた属性がターゲットで、やられた方が負け(将棋で言うと王将)
ミルフィの標的はでいじー
ボンゴレのそれは入江
戦闘開始で次号 

I haven´t understood almost nothing with crappy Google Translation but it seems Irie is the first choosen Vongola


----------



## Malumultimus (May 20, 2009)

Cross Marian said:


> Rofl, after that day it's bye bye Sakura trees
> 
> Anyways, I actually want to see the full extent of Sawada's box - I mean, a little lion of some sort popped out, and it literally being little, wtf ? - at least make it epic like Xanxus's.



Xanxus is dark and manly.

Tsuna is cute and fluffy.

I think you missed something.


----------



## Blackstaff (May 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Trans by Judasu :

数字は参加人数
四角は無属性
The number is the number of participants
The square means non-elemental

僕は出るとごねる雲雀
Hibari grumbles that he'll go

ついてきてたディーノに辛抱するように言われ「急いでよ」と引き下がる雲雀
Hibari leaves as Dino, who followed him, tell him patiently to "make haste"

炎が灯ってた属性がターゲットで、やられた方が負け(将棋で言うと王将)
ミルフィの標的はでいじー
ボンゴレのそれは入江
戦闘開始で次号
The element of which the fire is lit up on is the target. If that person is down, then it's equal to a defeat. (Like with the king in chess)
Millefiore's target is Deijii
Vongola's is Irie
Battle starts in the next chapter

So, it means it's going to be a group battle, something like :

Vongola : Irie (square), Goku(storm), Yamamoto(rain), Dino/Tsuna (sky) (?) and ? (square ?)
Millefiore: 3 FW (with Kikyou, cloud, and this Deiji guy, sun, and the mist FW ) + Genkishi (mist)

I am not a great japanese translator, but I think Dino said to Hibari he's going to participate in this battle for the sky place.

It's going to be


----------



## Sin (May 20, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Aw, how I've missed the Hibari hate love in this thread.


Indeed. Now I can post here again.


----------



## BVB (May 20, 2009)

I missed haxbari


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 20, 2009)

You won't be missing him for long the Millefoire will be bitten to death


----------



## BVB (May 20, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> You won't be missing him for long the Millefoire will be bitten to death



I think hibari wants to let the other vongolas have some fun, so he will let the millefoire live a bit.


----------



## Meztryn (May 20, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Xanxus is dark and manly.
> 
> Tsuna is cute and fluffy.
> 
> I think you missed something.



Tsuna is the tenth Vongola Boss.

Xanxus is the Varia Leader.

Oh no, I think it's pretty clear.


----------



## Serp (May 20, 2009)

Cross Marian said:


> Tsuna is the tenth Vongola Boss.
> 
> Xanxus is the Varia Leader.
> 
> Oh no, I think it's pretty clear.



 the said Sky animals are at harmony with their owners so it only makes sense they mirror their personality, hence XanXus has a big large manly Liger and Tsuna has a small but powerful lion.


----------



## Meztryn (May 20, 2009)

Serp said:


> the said Sky animals are at harmony with their owners so it only makes sense they mirror their personality, hence XanXus has a big large manly Liger and Tsuna has a small but powerful lion.



In that perspective it makes sense, it seems that I failed to acknowledge something that simple - anyways, i'm still disappointed in their idiotic appearance though, could have at least made it a little more epic.

Must have skipped that part


----------



## spaZ (May 20, 2009)

The fucking lion is probably going to change into something else when Tsuna uses it....


----------



## Serp (May 20, 2009)

spaZ said:


> The fucking lion is probably going to change into something else when Tsuna uses it....


I was thinking this, like XanXus's liger gets its strips when he is pissed off. When Tsuna goes hyper dying will mode, the lion becomes manly.


----------



## Arcanis (May 20, 2009)

Most likely the little lion is just incredibly fucking fast to make up for its size. It fits Tsuna this way too.

And it maybe allows for some kind of hax combo.


----------



## Meztryn (May 20, 2009)

That's possible, speed definitely suits Tsuna's lil' lion - but, I don't think that'll be the only thing though.

It must have some other means of getting stronger, or some other strength to rely on, other then speed, or else it would seem pretty insignificant.


----------



## Uminiscencia (May 21, 2009)

Hello people!


Just wondering if you can tell me which manga chapter coincide with the last anime episode (133). I wanted to start reading the manga at this point.


Thanks!, See you!


----------



## Malumultimus (May 21, 2009)

Cross Marian said:


> Tsuna is the tenth Vongola Boss.
> 
> Xanxus is the Varia Leader.
> 
> Oh no, I think it's pretty clear.



What does power or status have to do with your box weapon?


----------



## H4y4to G0kud3ra (May 21, 2009)

I just want to know what Hibari can do with a proper ring and not a cheap one. 

What will lambo do since I don't think he has the 10 year bazooka?

Ahh the wait killz me, I need candy to help with the pain.


----------



## Meztryn (May 21, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> What does power or status have to do with your box weapon?



Seeing as they both differed qua importance, I presumed that Tsuna would get the better box weapon qua looks seeing as the Vongola guardians and the boss were set out of high importance in comparison to the Varia squad and Xanxus.

Anyways, I was pretty much mistaken on that one - I forgot that the owner of the box and the box itself must be in complete harmony - which Serp clarified, and explained.


----------



## Malumultimus (May 22, 2009)

The harmony point is an in-universe explanation.

From the real world perspective, it doesn't make sense for Tsuna to have a really badass animal represent him, because he himself isn't like that. Xanxus is serious, dark, and aggressive, while Tsuna is pure and innocent, like a Disney character. Tsuna's only awesome in a pinch, so like Uri, it stands to reason that his box weapon will also become awesome in a pinch. But Tsuna would just look ridiculous with a serious-looking animal right out of the box, because he isn't serious right out of the box. He'd probably rather solve all these issues with heartfelt words, not violence...

And Ryohei has a kangaroo because they're both known for boxing, and it's scarred to reflect Ryohei's manliness; Lambo's bull is supposed to be ironic, because it's huge and awesome, while Lambo's a dumb toddler in silly pajamas -- this works because he's the comic relief.

Also, it wouldn't fit the Reborn! style for most of them to have cool-looking animals. In Reborn!, the good guys aren't cool to begin with. Actually, it's that way in most shounen. The Arcobaleno are probably the strongest characters in the series, and they're cute little babies.


----------



## El Torero (May 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So, for elimination, the Millfiore prisioner is the Thunder Funeral Wrath


----------



## Aeon (May 22, 2009)

Well, at least we got the explanation for that roulette thing. I don't like the fact that the Millefiore will have two Mist users in the game though...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 22, 2009)

Meh, I'm not much of a fan of this choice game so far. I think it's a little... dull? I mean seriously, Tsuna/Gokudera/Yamamoto again? Those 3 are always in the same combination. Not to mention they are in a disadvantage because there are 2 Mist Guardians.

But if Spanner gets to use his Mosca's, might not be as bad.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2009)

The choice of the two non-elemental users for the Vongola was a bit boring. I was hoping they would be chosen at random like everything else. At least they explained that final box in the roulette. Irie might want to be careful about his dying will flame output because if that sucker goes out it's game over for him in many ways


----------



## masterriku (May 22, 2009)

What bothers me most is why irie believes he is responsible for byakuran.

If that is true and then it was/is lambo's fault or is it .............

*Lambo for final villian*?! :ho


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 23, 2009)

Interesting chapter although I'd have liked the Vongola side mixed up a bit more. Seeing Tsuna trying to fight alongside Hibari and Lambo for instance would be hilarious.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 23, 2009)

Or have Chrome instead of Yamamoto


----------



## Gecka (May 23, 2009)

fuck you then

yamamoto is fucking god


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 23, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Or have Chrome instead of Yamamoto



I'd actually swap her for Gokudera. We have already seen him fight extensively in the future. I'm more interested in everyone else BUT him atm. XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Interesting chapter although I'd have liked the Vongola side mixed up a bit more. Seeing Tsuna trying to fight alongside Hibari and Lambo for instance would be hilarious.



Lambo perhaps but Hibari would be overkill unless the story sets us up for some internal strife during that team match up.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 23, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Lambo perhaps but Hibari would be overkill unless the story sets us up for some internal strife during that team match up.



You can never have too much hax when the funeral wreaths have 100 pawns each. 

Hibari can take half of them alone.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 23, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> I'd actually swap her for Gokudera. We have already seen him fight extensively in the future. I'm more interested in everyone else BUT him atm. XD



Now that you mention it, you do have a point.



Gecka said:


> fuck you then
> 
> mukuro is fucking god



fixed :ho


----------



## Okkervil River (May 23, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> You can never have too much hax when the funeral wreaths have 100 pawns each.
> 
> Hibari can take half of them alone.



I hope Hibari is the "target" in whatever match he participates in.  I would expect many lulz to ensue.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 23, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> You can never have too much hax when the funeral wreaths have 100 pawns each.
> 
> Hibari can take half of them alone.



The 100 pawns thing really doesn't matter since they  cant use it

untill suddenly the roullete is all 100 suns or something for the baddies :ho


----------



## Malumultimus (May 23, 2009)

Like most people, I kinda' don't like who the participants are...

_*but*_

I do like the idea behind the game. At least it's not your typical "X fights X, Y fights Y, and so forth" tournament.

We all know the real issue here, though: this won't end with a game. If the Vongola loses, as the good guys, they'll just have to overcome Byakuran through straight-up fighting...which seems ridiculously impossible given his military might and that they may not even have their rings (and Reborn may be dead). And of course, if Byakuran loses, he won't settle for going out just like that... When has a dictator ever been overthrown from losing a board game? If he loses, he'll just sick his army on them (including himself, who won't be tuckered out).

I wonder if we're going to see why they need the motorcycles now. I'm guessing this will be like...everyone's split up and the targets hide while the others rampage around looking for them, or something. That'd be cool. Kinda' like a video game. I'd look past the motorcycles if it's like that.


----------



## Fenton (May 23, 2009)

So what are the odds Saru is Genkishi?



Gecka said:


> fuck you then
> 
> mukuro is fucking god





Pringer Lagann said:


> fixed :ho



Ku fu fu. :ho


----------



## Gecka (May 25, 2009)

gays


----------



## H4y4to G0kud3ra (May 28, 2009)

worst game ever would have to be "*choice*'' mostly cause I'm unlucky....

But greatest team EVER is Yamamoto And Gokudera everyone else is just gonna get in the way. Yeah they fight but they have man luv "bro luv'' and thats all you need in a fight, someone that has ur backside ''butt''.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 29, 2009)

HELL YES GOKU AND YAMA ON MOTORCYCLES


----------



## Tunafish (May 29, 2009)

Just read Chapter 243~
_MOTORCYCLES._

Woaaah. Awesome way to start off the battle with an ambush on the Millefiore; I hope Tsuna's able to land a hit before Torikabuto is able to evade him. Irie's doing well in advising the participants— though I'm wondering about how many chapters it'll take for his life energy to reach the point where his fatigue is physically visible.

And personally, if Reborn does come out of the base I want him to be a target.

Or be Tsuna's backup, or show off his adult self, or just _something._


----------



## Felix (May 29, 2009)

I actually liked this chapter
It was a first around lately as I dont like the direction the Manga is taking. But I did manage to enjoy this chapter

Let's hope it continues this way


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 29, 2009)

Reborn might actually get a chance to show off.

I can only hope


----------



## Malumultimus (May 29, 2009)

I actually like how the game is. Feels like an objective in an FPS or something.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2009)

Wow, Irie really proved his meddle as a battle tactician. Although, Haru said it best "this isn't how I imagined mafia battles"


----------



## BVB (May 29, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wow, Irie really proved his meddle as a battle tactician. Although, Haru said it best "this isn't how I imagined mafia battles"



Xanxus should burst in and just shoot the millefiore saying "That's how a real mafia battle should be done" .


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 29, 2009)

Yeah but if Xanxus came in Byakuran would sit him instantly lol, and I really do hope we see Reborn do something


----------



## Okkervil River (May 29, 2009)

I seriously expected the chapter to end with nothing having happened and another THE BATTLE BEGINS NEXT WEEK!!! tagline.  Color me surprised.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 30, 2009)

Cervello hotties again, lol.

Squalo 



Hibari Kyoya said:


> Yeah but if Xanxus came in Byakuran would sit him instantly lol, and I really do hope we see Reborn do something


Xanxus would use byakuran as a chair.

Or better yet, put him in a box.


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 30, 2009)

Squalo. Motorcycles. Yamamoto And Gokudera on motorcycles.
Tsuna looking so badass on the last page. I am liking this game already.


----------



## Penance (May 30, 2009)

T7 Bateman said:


> Squalo. Motorcycles. Yamamoto And Gokudera on motorcycles.
> Tsuna looking so badass on the last page. I am liking this game already.



I'm liking Choice better than I thought I would...sweet...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Cervello hotties again, lol.
> 
> Squalo
> 
> ...



Xanxus would've won already without even getting out of his chair. pek


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 30, 2009)

Reborn would just rape everyone though.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 30, 2009)

This has been a pretty good chapter. The Choice game is actually rather interesting. Still wish some other character besides Gokudera was used this time around but oh well. I'm excited about the next chapter.


----------



## Gecka (May 30, 2009)

I can't wait for yama to deal out some rape


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 31, 2009)

Penance said:


> I'm liking Choice better than I thought I would...sweet...



Yea me too once I understood how it was played. I can't wait until the fighting starts.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 31, 2009)

I wonder how Tsuna  lol fuck  i almost called him Sena then  is gonna handle this dude he ambushed


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 31, 2009)

Goku and Yama both look cool on the motorcycles but I think it just didn't fit Tsuna. He should just stick to flying.


----------



## Penance (May 31, 2009)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Goku and Yama both look cool on the motorcycles but I think it just didn't fit Tsuna. He should just stick to flying.



That would be best...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 1, 2009)

So technically the Vogolia's got 3 rain elements (Yamato, Squalo, Basil) and 2 sun (Reborn has the sun pacifier). Anyone know if spanner has an element?


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2009)

Irie is also sun BTW, but he and Spanner don't have rings so it doesn't matter.


----------



## BVB (Jun 1, 2009)

Technically they also have 2 mist user.. if you count Chrome and Mukuro.


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2009)

Hibari and Lal also have part Mist attributes.


----------



## BVB (Jun 1, 2009)

Serp said:


> Hibari and Lal also have part Mist attributes.



hibari really has?

I can't remember that.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 1, 2009)

I remember him saying he had the attribute or something but we all know he hates the mist.


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2009)

Hibari uses his mist attribute to hide the entrance to the Namimori Shrine AKA his personal entrance to the vongola base.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 5, 2009)

New chapter was awesome, well only glanced at the raw but I'm liking Tsuna's chibi lion a lot more now.


----------



## Skylit (Jun 5, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 244 - Tsuna's Box Weapon


----------



## Malumultimus (Jun 5, 2009)

The girls like Tsuna's Nuts. 

Chapter should have been called:

"Watch This - You're Gonna' Love My Nuts"


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 5, 2009)

So the Vongola animals can actually transform into weapons? That is pretty damn awesome. 

I wonder just how durable that shield is as well. Also Tsuna with a cloak like Vongola Primo is win.

Loved the color pages. Chrome looked cute.


----------



## Tunafish (Jun 5, 2009)

So his box weapon is Nuts.
_*Nuts.*_

I love Tsuna's Nuts.

It's cute, but useful in battle nonetheless. 
Commenting on the popularity sheet, I do want to see a showdown between Adult Reborn and TYL Tsuna.


----------



## BVB (Jun 5, 2009)

Damn, a lion turning into a cape.


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2009)

I think this means, Chrome still has an animal to show us.


----------



## Countach (Jun 5, 2009)

oh fuck he has a cape now watch out



evil metrosexual guy is still gonna fuck him up


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2009)

So, that's the hardcore version of Tsuna's box animal I was waiting for? A cape? "Nuts" is a very fitting name for that sky lion >_>


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice chapter this week. I really wasn't expecting this type of transformation from the animal box weapons and I'm happy to see this. Really sets them apart from the others.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 5, 2009)

Loved Tsuna's transformation. He looked so badass.


----------



## Penance (Jun 5, 2009)

Tsuna's cloak!  So...all of their animals can turn into weapons...I'm liking this game (choice)...


----------



## Aeon (Jun 6, 2009)

A chibi lion named Nuts. How intriguing.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 6, 2009)

Yamamoto is the only person whose weapon hasn't completely changed

tsuna's glove changed to vr
gokudera completely changed
everyone else relies alot on boxes(hibari, ryohei, etc)


----------



## Serp (Jun 6, 2009)

Actually they don't rely on boxes, check out the Millefiore if you wanna see people rely on boxes. They use them for support rather than letting them do all the work.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol Nuts.
Liked the cape though.

Hey, is that Torikabuto guy even using a box right now?


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm liking the real funeral wreaths more and more. 

I wish when Byakuran fights again he transforms into giant head mode.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 6, 2009)

I have tried liking this series but to an avail, yet it seems to be gaining momentum in terms of popularity. So can anyone recommend this manga and what manga is it comparable to?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 6, 2009)

Go Nuts Go. I love that little lion. Loved Tsuna's cloak.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 6, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> I have tried liking this series but to an avail, yet it seems to be gaining momentum in terms of popularity. So can anyone recommend this manga and what manga is it comparable to?



Where exactly in the manga are you? It wasn't always battle manga it started off as gag so that might be why you can't get into it.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Just out of curiosity is Nuts' name "Tsuna" spelled backwards in Japanese?


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 7, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Where exactly in the manga are you? It wasn't always battle manga it started off as gag so that might be why you can't get into it.



Well to be honest I started of with the anime, those the manga vary from the anime or are they excatly the same thing? I am thinking of giving this another go do you know what chapter or episode it picks up at?


----------



## Serp (Jun 7, 2009)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Just out of curiosity is Nuts' name "Tsuna" spelled backwards in Japanese?



Might be, I know XanXus's name is Tsuna's romanised name backwards with X's added.


----------



## Shiron (Jun 8, 2009)

Nah, it's not. Tsuna's name spelled backwards would be "Natsu", just like the Natsu from Fairy Tail, and not "Nutsu", which I'm guessing is how Nuts is spelled in romaji.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 8, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Well to be honest I started of with the anime, those the manga vary from the anime or are they excatly the same thing? I am thinking of giving this another go do you know what chapter or episode it picks up at?



In anime I know it picks up around ep 20 if my memory serves.Manga I heard it was volume 8 but I guess it get epic at chapter 71.

someone correct me if I'm wrong  also what episode in the anime does the varia arc begin?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 8, 2009)

Serp said:


> Might be, I know XanXus's name is Tsuna's romanised name backwards with X's added.



That's just "anus" with Xs in the beginning and middle.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 8, 2009)

Xanxus(t)

_backwards_

Tsuxnax

_minus X_

Tsuna


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jun 8, 2009)

Yamamoto better get a crazy ass power up


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> Xanxus(t)
> 
> _backwards_
> 
> ...



You don't even really need to add the T as "Suna", produces the same desired result.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 8, 2009)

So I just caught up with the manga today.

I almost gave up and gave it a little break a while ago because the first chapters were all mini-stories. So that's what I thought the whole series was about.

The storyline is really good now though. Also, can't Reborn join in on the fight now since there's no radiation


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 9, 2009)

lets hope so but then again he is just yamamoto with guns. i dont want to see that for some reason


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 9, 2009)

Reborn >>>>>>> Everybody else in the series as far as strength goes.

Also.

Conellos voice in the anime is Win personified


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 9, 2009)

masterriku said:


> In anime I know it picks up around ep 20 if my memory serves.Manga I heard it was volume 8 but I guess it get epic at chapter 71.
> 
> someone correct me if I'm wrong  also what episode in the anime does the varia arc begin?



Thanks for the tip's I have picked it up again and hope it gets better.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 9, 2009)

Kuya said:


> So I just caught up with the manga today.
> 
> I almost gave up and gave it a little break a while ago because the first chapters were all mini-stories. So that's what I thought the whole series was about.
> 
> The storyline is really good now though. *Also, can't Reborn join in on the fight now since there's no radiation*


Yeah and the fights end in 2 chapters.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 9, 2009)

Reborn needs no boxes or rings or any of this bullshit


----------



## Serp (Jun 9, 2009)

Well reborns pacifier is technically a ring anyways  so yea...


----------



## Kuya (Jun 11, 2009)

I wanna see Reborn fight already. His adult form looks pretty badass.


----------



## Sin (Jun 11, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> lets hope so but then again he is just yamamoto with guns. i dont want to see that for some reason


If by Yamamoto with guns you mean, nothing like Yamamoto at all, incredibly badass, and a hundred times stronger, then yeah.


----------



## Skylit (Jun 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 245_ 



Source : 2ch
Credits : Sangy?
Verification : Confirmed

ツナ、トリカブト撃破(？)

山本のところに猿　

さる「急死に一生を得ながらまたしてもオレに葬られるのだな　山本武」
猿が正体を現す
げん「オレとの実力差は知っているな　ツキのない男よ? ｣
スクアーロ「ツイてねぇのはてめーだぁ幻騎士」
やま｢リベンジできるこんときを待ってたぜ｣
刀身が何かで出来てる刀を両手に持つ山本&くわえてる犬

------------

Source : 2ch
Credits : Ohana
Verification : Confirmed

仮面被って、顔に包帯と闘ってるのは
綱吉が倒した
幻騎士 
+
山本『リベンジできる こん時をまってたぜ』
犬も剣くわえてる 






Source: mangahelpers​


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2009)

Who is that meant to be


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 11, 2009)

Is that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Genkishi?


----------



## Skylit (Jun 11, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Is that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That would be too awesome. Just


----------



## Sin (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh fuck yeah 

The best character is back.


----------



## Skylit (Jun 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Saru is Genkishi.


----------



## Fenton (Jun 12, 2009)

Bump.

Chinese chapters out apparently. Link



Called it.  Not that it wasn't obvious.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 12, 2009)

Looks like Yama will have his revenge


----------



## Fenton (Jun 12, 2009)

What happened to Tsuna's nuts?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I saw no epic cape.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 12, 2009)

Tsuna's nuts fail


----------



## Fenton (Jun 12, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Tsuna's nuts fail




Torikabuto will never beat Tsuna's nuts.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh yeah, the innuendos are coming.


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

I'll wait for the English one.

If HE came back tho, oh my


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 12, 2009)

Yamamoto is the shit.


----------



## Skylit (Jun 12, 2009)

Squalo's Smile <3


----------



## Fenton (Jun 12, 2009)

Yamamoto's swords. :ho


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm not sure why but there's something about a cute dog armed with swords (including one in it's mouth) that makes it so badass 

Ch.245 Scantlation


----------



## Gecka (Jun 12, 2009)

yay yama-kooooon


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jun 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Aside from Yamamoto's badass swords and box, and Genkishi's reappearance (what does it take to kill that guy?!)...

Tsuna's regular punch is now stronger than the X-Burner he used against Genkishi (300,000 FV vs. 240,000 FV).  I can only imagine how powerful his X-Burner is now .


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 12, 2009)

Holy shit Yamamoto's swords are fuckin badass.


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh now everyone thinks Yamamoto's the shit, after I've been doing it for months.

-_-


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jun 13, 2009)

Takasugi said:


> Oh now everyone thinks Yamamoto's the shit, after I've been doing it for months.
> 
> -_-



Yamamoto after fighting Squallo in Varia arc:  Cool

Yamamoto after dodging a few of Reborn's shots/watching Squallo's tape:  Very cool

Yamamoto after the wall incident:  Sorta cool

Yamamoto after hell-training with Squallo and receiving the Vongola box:  Badass


It's been a progressive thing.


----------



## Serp (Jun 13, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Squalo's Smile <3


This  I guess Yama was ok too.


----------



## Countach (Jun 13, 2009)

lol that dog is the shit, so much better then tsuna's nuts


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh Sh** doggy powers activate. Yamamoto looked so badass. Loved Squalo's smile he knows it is about to be on. Tsuna not playing around. I love him and Nuts.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 13, 2009)

Torikabuto was defeated easily.
Too easily?


----------



## Skylit (Jun 13, 2009)

Countach said:


> lol that dog is the shit, so much better then tsuna's nuts



the dog is called "balls".


----------



## Aeon (Jun 13, 2009)

Now Yamamoto can get his revenge after the wall incident.


----------



## KohZa (Jun 13, 2009)

yama holding two sword is awesome .


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 13, 2009)

Squalo looked epic and Yamma  with 2 swords!! 

and if u guys remember about Reborn saying Genkishi is around TYL Hibaris level well its Genkishi in this form :ho


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jun 13, 2009)

i know Yamamoto was gonna make a comeback anyway. I hope he's stronger than Zoro


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 13, 2009)

HOLY FUCK TSUNA IS STRONG



Check this shit out.


----------



## bubble_lord (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice chapter, glad to see Genkishi back, hope he gets a pounding this time. Maybe we'll see Gamna soon?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 14, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> HOLY FUCK TSUNA IS STRONG
> 
> *CookieNmilk*
> 
> Check this shit out.


LOL OBD. 

What about Torikabuto eh? His head wasn't immediately disintegrated when Tsuna punch him. He's pretty tough.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope Yamamoto's fighting style isn't changed too drastically

He's the only character whose fighting style has remained consistent(besides Hibari)


----------



## Sin (Jun 14, 2009)

Tsuna's fighting style hasn't changed much either.

Aside from the X-Burner, fly and punch is still his main weapon.

Gokudera's changed for the better, same with Ryohei (flight + maxim cannon = win).

Good arc, fighting-wise.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> LOL OBD.
> 
> What about Torikabuto eh? His head wasn't immediately disintegrated when Tsuna punch him. He's pretty tough.



But he didnt get up either


----------



## Zetta (Jun 15, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> LOL OBD.
> 
> What about Torikabuto eh? His head wasn't immediately disintegrated when Tsuna punch him. He's pretty tough.


Decade > Kabuto 


As for this arc... it's really turned around for me. Up until the Mellone Base part, it was dull, boring and gay...

Now it's one badass chapter after another. It's like Oda suddenly took over or something.


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jun 15, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Decade > Kabuto
> 
> 
> As for this arc... it's really turned around for me. Up until the Mellone Base part, it was dull, boring and gay...
> ...



Lol agreed


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 15, 2009)

Vault said:


> But he didnt get up either


Well, yeah. He didn't. 



Zetta said:


> Decade > Kabuto


Power-wise probably. But in pure win and badassness, Kabuto >>>>>>>>>> Decade. 

Decade's a fagget.


----------



## Blackstaff (Jun 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Yamamoto is talking busness now. 

Its fighting style is sure going to change now though.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL his swords change once again lol.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The sword in his right hand I'm guessing is the weapon form of his Vongola Box weapon


----------



## Penance (Jun 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Three swords in ONE HAND?!  




...Insane...


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 18, 2009)

Finally caught up to the latest chapters, this manga is preety good excluding the first couple of chapters.


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jun 18, 2009)

Blackstaff said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's gonna shit on Zoro now   



Penance said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ever heard of a guy named Masamune Date?


----------



## Austeria (Jun 18, 2009)

Takasugi said:


> Ever heard of a guy named Masamune Date?


He came to mind the second I saw that pic of Yamamoto.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2009)

If Yama starts riding a horse with motorcycle bars...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 20, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> The sword in his right hand I'm guessing is the weapon form of his Vongola Box weapon



Its actually his original sword with an upgrade... All I'm going to say is that his rain swallow is still being used


----------



## spaZ (Jun 20, 2009)

Chapters out!


LOL Genkishi is getting his ass handed to him. I can see Yamamoto wining this fight.


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 21, 2009)

I hope the Vongola 10ths get their own weapons unique to them at one point.. getting all of the hand-me-downs from the first generation is kinda lame


----------



## Sin (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't get it.

I thought the dog was supposed to be his vongola weapon, but the bird he  had all along turned into the sword?


----------



## spaZ (Jun 21, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> I hope the Vongola 10ths get their own weapons unique to them at one point.. getting all of the hand-me-downs from the first generation is kinda lame



Next arc possibly.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 21, 2009)

Sin said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> I thought the dog was supposed to be his vongola weapon, but the bird he  had all along turned into the sword?



The dog keeps the short swords

Then the bird and the dog fuse to his existing sword


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 21, 2009)

So cool. Yama can now fly as well and gain a + in his movement. Awesome! 
Genkishi is getting raeped. I imagine this fight won't last very long.

And Squalo as Career Counsellor. 



Sin said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> I thought the dog was supposed to be his vongola weapon, but the bird he  had all along turned into the sword?


It fused with Yama's sword.


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> I hope the Vongola 10ths get their own weapons unique to them at one point.. getting all of the hand-me-downs from the first generation is kinda lame



It isn't really hand me downs, Yama is using his own weapons. Rain flame Lightsabers and his Shigure Kinto he is just using the fighting form of the original guardian. 

And Yea Jirou (the dog) didn't fuse with them only the bird and the sword fused making the sparrow sword. Which confused me but meh, hopefully it will be explained later.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 21, 2009)

Sounds like a plot hole to me.


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2009)

It seems that it might be a plot hole yea, as the bird had the triple iris of the Vongola box, when logically it shouldn't. 

What would have been better was to have the Dog fuse into the Kinto and have the bird flying around it in sequence.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 21, 2009)

Loved the chapter. Yama really growing up and letting it all hang out. Love Yama x Squalopek. Those scenes were pure love. Doggy and Birdy power activate. Can't wait to see him take Genkishi out.


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 21, 2009)

Serp said:


> It isn't really hand me downs, Yama is using his own weapons. Rain flame Lightsabers and his Shigure Kinto he is just using the fighting form of the original guardian.
> 
> And Yea Jirou (the dog) didn't fuse with them only the bird and the sword fused making the sparrow sword. Which confused me but meh, hopefully it will be explained later.




 If you look closely on the main sword there is the symbol for the Vongola 1st generation above the hilt. 



Same with Tsuna Cloak with that roman numeral for 1. "The Mantello di vongola primo" aka The mantel of the first vongola


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> Riku Amami If you look closely on the main sword there is the symbol for the Vongola 1st generation above the hilt.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Same with Tsuna Cloak with that roman numeral for 1. "The Mantello di vongola primo" aka The mantel of the first vongola



Yes I noticed that the first time I read the raw and saw the spoilers, that shows nothing.
 If you saw the page before, when it showed what the first rain guardian used, you can see it was a normal katana and three short swords. All yama shares is the fact that he has 4 swords, one main and 3 support, he is not using the originals weapon. Yama's swords are way different.


----------



## KohZa (Jun 22, 2009)

the chapter is awesome.genkishi is gonna get pwn this time.if yama is already this strong,i bet hibari is a lot stronger now :ho.


----------



## Sin (Jun 22, 2009)

Hibari will get his own weapon.

Cause he's amazing.


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jun 22, 2009)

Sin said:


> Hibari will get his own weapon.
> 
> Cause he's amazing.



I doubt it. Most of their upgrades will most likely go like this:

Tsuna: Strength + Cape + Petrification
Yamamoto: His form of illusion resistance + new swords + new style
Gokudera: Probably nothing will change here. He'd most likely find a new upgrade from Sistema C.A.I though.
Ryohei: Will most likely be hypersonic after this. I seriously see him punching at hyper soon (Didn't he already do this once while he was young?)
Hibari: Speed + Strength + New Wep from Vongola.
Lambo: 20 years cannon 

Idk. Just my predictions.


----------



## bubble_lord (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome chapter, always cool to see the good guys own after such a long time.


----------



## Penance (Jun 22, 2009)

Sin said:


> Hibari will get his own weapon.
> 
> Cause he's amazing.



We'll find out that Hibari *IS* a box weapon, and we'll see that his true form is the entire Hibari fan club...Unstoppable Clouds...


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 22, 2009)

Takasugi said:


> I doubt it. Most of their upgrades will most likely go like this:
> 
> Tsuna: Strength + Cape + Petrification
> Yamamoto: His form of illusion resistance + new swords + new style
> ...


Yes pleasepek. I can see 20 yr Lambo working that bull.


----------



## Sin (Jun 22, 2009)

Hibari won't even need a weapon.

He'll hate his enemies to death.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 23, 2009)

He'll bite them to death.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 26, 2009)

No spoilers yet?


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jun 26, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> No spoilers yet?




*Spoiler*: _Well...._ 



I hear from MangaHelpers its confirmed that Genkishi goes down for good this time. Yamamoto does some special or something.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2009)

Scantlation for 247 is out.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 27, 2009)

Next should be Gokudera's fight.

I bet he will lose.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2009)

Yamamoto just earned himself another advance in speed feats xD
I can imagine the OBD threads being made/edited.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 27, 2009)

Man, I can't wait for Kikyo.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 27, 2009)

Now I really cant wait for hibari's powerup

omfg

It is gonna be sick shit


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 27, 2009)

Is it just me or do the Sky and Rain attributes do the exact same thing?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 27, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Is it just me or do the Sky and Rain attributes do the exact same thing?



Rain calms things
Sky synchs with things

It is like rain is a tranquilizer and sky is a computer virus


----------



## Vault (Jun 27, 2009)

Hibari is gonna be so broken


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 27, 2009)

Yammamoto 

he got his revenge in like 2 chapters wtf  

i wonder whats gonna happen to hayato


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 27, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Rain calms things
> Sky synchs with things
> 
> It is like rain is a tranquilizer and sky is a computer virus



That could give the Sky attribute, the potential to possibly take complete control of a persons body. Or even more haxxed abilities

(Perhaps thats Byakurans ability, which now that I think about it, could explain what happened to Uni)


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 27, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> That could give the Sky attribute, the potential to possibly take complete control of a persons body. Or even more haxxed abilities
> 
> (Perhaps thats Byakurans ability, which now that I think about it, could explain what happened to Uni)


Mukuro's control comes to mind, lol.

He's mist though


----------



## Jugger (Jun 27, 2009)

I wonder what that boxer guy box will do give him cool boxing cloves  well he has been sparring with kangarou. I hope he will start with extreame when he gets to fight


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 27, 2009)

This felt like the Racer vs Gray fight in fairy tail..


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 27, 2009)

I loved Yama taking Genkishi out. Can't wait for the rest of the fights. I really want to see Lambo. The rest of the guys I'm not really worried about I know they can handle themselves.


----------



## silly (Jun 27, 2009)

Wait, did Hibari just acknowledge Yamamoto's strenght ?


----------



## Penance (Jun 27, 2009)

^ I was going to post the same thing.  That was hilarious...


----------



## Sin (Jun 27, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Now I really cant wait for hibari's powerup
> 
> omfg
> 
> It is gonna be sick shit


He'll win by willing it so.


----------



## silly (Jun 29, 2009)

Penance said:


> ^ I was going to post the same thing.  That was hilarious...



Yeah, looks like he finally became more adequate ^^


----------



## Sin (Jul 1, 2009)

No spoilers?


----------



## Aeon (Jul 1, 2009)

Doesn't seem like it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 1, 2009)

Reborn spoilers usually show up on thursdays


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2009)

Well its Thursday  where be the spoilers


----------



## Shinji (Jul 2, 2009)

prediction: kikyo v hayato begins


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jul 2, 2009)

I wanna know Byakuran's powers already.


----------



## Sin (Jul 2, 2009)

Takasugi said:


> I wanna know Byakuran's powers already.


His power will be the power to kick ass.

If Gokudera has to fight their Cloud Guardian, he's gonna lose D:


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jul 2, 2009)

Damn they need a swordsman. I also wanna know what the hell Kikyo does (OBD anyone ) I wanna know if Ryohei's more badass. He needs a pick me up after losing to Gamma.

New thought: Kikyou and Gamma related? They kinda look alike lol.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 2, 2009)

it sucks, but gokudera will deffinatly lose.


----------



## Toruk Macto (Jul 2, 2009)

Posted @ MH

Script:

*Spoiler*: __ 



表紙は 白蘭
ターゲット 248 元気しの最期
煽り：妖しきその視線の先には------

本編
煽り：元気し撃破 山本遂にリベンジ達成 
ギヤアアアア　ガクンッ　サアアアアと霧吹きながら地面に落下していく幻騎士

それを見ながら山本 (やったぜ オヤジ) 
ドシャッと地面にといる幻騎士を見て
了平『おお！』
ブルーベル『あーらら』
その横にニッコリ笑顔の白蘭
ディーノ『やったな』
リボーン『山本も確実にメローネ基地ん時よりは パワーアップしてるな』
ニコニコ山本『ヒュー おつかれ小次郎』 
プシュっと時雨金時が竹刀に戻る
ツナ『山本…勝ったんだね！』
極寺『へっ』
まだ空飛んでる山本の絵にセリフ『なぜだ』

鎧から霧がシュウウってなりながら幻騎士『ボンゴレといい 貴様といい… なぜトドメをささない…』
山本『オレ達は人殺しじゃねーからな』 
ツナ(山本！) 
スクアーロ（ったくあのカス！！) 
幻騎士（……）　『後悔するな…オレは白蘭様のためにいずれ必ず目的は遂行する』 
白蘭『さすが♪』 
山本『ああ 望むところだ』 
飛んでる桔梗『強運ですね元気し 我々はミルフィオーレ一の剣士をうしなうところでした』 
元気し『！ 桔梗か…』 
ゴオッと飛びながら桔梗『あなたの話は聞いています ミルフィオーレ結成の立役者であり白蘭様の影の右腕』

桔梗『あらゆる隠密作戦を成功させ 今回のような重要な戦いには必ず最前線に召集される 白蘭様がもっとも頼りにする男…』 
地面にうつぶせで倒れている元気し『当然のこと…白蘭様は全てを見通しておられる』
　『だからこそオレに奇跡をお与えになった』
　『誰よりもオレを奇跡に値する人間として信頼しておられるのだ』 
無表情の桔梗のアップ
パキッっと元気しの鎧から芽が出る
幻騎士「！！」
目の先に炎がボウッっとともってビシシ　ビシ　となんか所も鎧から草が生えはじめる
元気し『この炎…雲属性の桔梗の葉！？』 
山本(？) 

ゴオオとビル群を飛んでる桔梗『ハハン 悪く思わないでください 元気し』
　『役にたたぬ時に消せるよう 雲の炎で増殖する雲桔梗（カンパヌラ ディ ヌーヴォラ）を鎧に仕込んでおいたのです』
　『白蘭様の命でね』
元気し(！！ 白蘭様が！？) 
　『嘘をつくな桔梗』 
白蘭ほくそ笑みながら桔梗の音声を聞いてる
桔梗『嘘ではありませんよ 白蘭様のお考えです』
　『あなたを猿として扱う時から指示されていたのです』
メキ　ボウ　メキと草がさらに生える元気し『ありえん！！白蘭様がオレを消すはずがない！！』
　『白蘭様とはなしたい！！通信をつなげ！！』 

飛んでる山本の前にバッっと飛んできたチェルベッロ「それはなりません チョイスバトル参加戦士と観覧者の通信は禁止されています』 
桔梗『信じる信じないは自由ですが あなたは白蘭様の捨て駒に過ぎぬということです』 
元気し『戯れ言をぬかすな！白蘭様がオレを見捨てることなどありえん！！ぜったいにない！！』 
回想ターン 
元気し (オレを絶望の淵から救ってくれたあの方が… オレを死の恐怖からすくってくれた あの方が！！) 
病室 無菌室みたいなとこ
防菌服着た医師『感染レベル５だ…』 
防菌服着た医師B『残念だがこの患者も…』 
防菌服着た医師『ああ…旅行者とは気の毒に…』 
無菌室のカーテンチャックを開け白蘭登場

医師達『なんだね君は！？』 『防菌スーツも着ずに…』 『この部屋は汚染されているんだぞ！！』 
ドスッ
医師Ａ「ぎゃあっ」
グサッ
医師Ｂ「ぐあっ」
ドサッ　バタと斃れる医師二人　白蘭ナイフ手から落とす
白『はじめまして 元気しくん』 
いっぱいのチューブに繋がれ 血まみれミイラ元気しベッドに横たわってる
幻騎士「……」
白『へーこれが今流行ってる まだワクチンのない不治の病なんだ 急性とは聞いてたけど ２日でこれとは相当進行が早いみたいだね 』 
ニコニコ白『ところで受け付けのカワイイ看護士さんに聞いたんだけど君 病院に運ばれてから ずっと声もなく泣きどおしらしいね』 
元気し『…』 

白『別に恥じることはないさ どんな一流の剣士でも死ぬのは怖いものね』 
元気し包帯が巻かれていない、涙を流した左目だけで白を見る 
白『神様ってのは無情だと思わないかい？　決して いい行いをした者を長生きさせるわけじゃない そこの善良なドクターやカワイイ看護士さんも簡単にころされちゃうし
　君のような立派で人徳のある剣士ですら 修行の遠征中に たかが流行の病で命を失っても知らん顔だ… 僕が神ならそうはしないな』 
白蘭、幻騎士が横たわるベッドの血を吸ってる部分に手を置く。じわっ

白『僕は尽くしてくれた子には それだけの見返りをしてあげるよ』 
ニコニコ白『んね』 
白『君の病気を治してあげよう 後は自分で考えな♪』 
元気し(その後…奇跡が起こった あの方が救ってくれたのだ… 
　あのじだいにまだなかったはずのワクチンを授けてくれた…)
ベッドの上で人間元気しポカーン。眉毛が長いように見える。
　(一時はオレを病に貶めた神を恨んだが オレの主は他にいたのだ！！) 
　(この日より俺は力の全てを新たな神に捧げることを誓った そして神のために全ての命令を実行してきた…）

幻騎士（それは誰より神が…白蘭様が知っている…！！ オレを見捨てることなど…) 
幻騎士の顔アップ絵からメキャメキャメキャと雲桔梗増殖。皮膚の下にも蔓？が這いずり回ってる
メキャキャキャキャキャ　ボッと全身から雲桔梗増殖。
元気し『がっ ぐああああ！！！！』 
山本『おい 元気し！！なんだ！？どうしたんだ！？』 
入江『山本君 元気しに一体何が起こってるんだい！？』 
山本『体中に草が生えてる… 殺気がねーし …元気しの幻覚じゃねえ！』 
入江『何だって！？』 
ツナ「！？」
極寺「！？」 

青ざめた顔で見ている京子とハルの視界を遮るように、二人の前にスッと移動するディーノ
ディーノ『毒サソリ』『何か飲みたい…』 
ビアンキ「…！」
　『オーケー向こうに冷蔵庫があったわ 行きましょう！』 
グイ　グッ　と京子とハルの顔を見せないように体ごと動かすビアンキ
ズキュ　メキャと顔面皮膚内の蔓？増殖中の幻騎士の顔
元気し『ぐああっ 白蘭様がオレを殺すはずはない！！桔梗！！図ったな！！』 
にっこり白『ハハハ 相変わらず思い込み激しいな～ げんちゃんは本当によくやってくれたよ 小さい器なりに』
真顔白蘭『でも飽きちゃったから 割るんだ』 
体中から雲桔梗の幹が生えてる元気し『残念だな桔梗！！白蘭様は必ずまたオレを救ってくださる ！！』
　『この げんきしこそが白蘭様の最も忠実なる僕！！』 

桔梗(救われぬ漢よ 純粋すぎる) 
げんきし『我は白蘭様と共にあり！！』 
頭から生えた数本の幹がバキャッ　と幻騎士の兜を割る
幻騎士『がっ』
白目剥き始める幻騎士『ぐ…』 『がは…』
頭部から何本も幹が生えてる幻騎士(…もう 怖くはない…）
唇以外雲桔梗密生の幻騎士（死への恐怖はまるでなく… 穏やかだ）
フッと笑う唇の形のアップ（オレには神がついているのだからな…)
山本『幻…』 助けようと幻騎士に向かおうとした瞬間、ドッ　とげんきし爆発

血が飛んだ山本の顔のコマ、うつむいてる？ディーノとリボーンの顔のコマ、表情の無い雲雀の顔 のコマ
ワナワナして冷や汗垂らしている了平と、同じく冷や汗垂らしてるバジルの顔のコマ
山本『げんきしー！！』 
ツナの見開いた目のアップ「……!!」
眉をひそめた極寺の横顔のコマ
スパナ「……げんきしの炎反応が……」「消えた」
正一「……」
ツナ「！そん…な…」
正一「これが…僕たちが戦っているミルフィオーレの……」「白蘭サンの正体だ…」
ツナ「……」
無言のリボーン
ツナ「勝とう」 

ツナ「世界のためとか…　7＾3とかいわれてもピンとこなかったけど…
　白蘭がみんなをひどい目に遭わせてるのはまちがいないんだ!!」
了平・クローム・極寺・雲雀・山本の各顔のコマ
正一「…綱吉君」
リボーン、ニッと笑う
正一「よし!!　一気にたたみかけよう!!」

正一「標的（ターゲット）を先に倒しさえすれば勝ちなんだ」
状況説明図ゴマ？ｗ
　現在僕らと奴らは５対２!!　数的に２対１で標的と戦える僕らの方が
　１対３で戦わなければならないてきよりずっと早く倒せる!!
　しかも敵の攻撃者である桔梗はまだ囮に翻弄されて僕の位置を把握できていない」
囮の一つをドオンと壊す桔梗
バジル「これなら！」
ディーノ「大チャンスだな」
リボーン、キラッ☆
正一「極寺君は守備を続行してくれ!!　綱吉君と山本君で一気に空中から敵標的を撃破する!! 」

炎で加速するツナと山本、極寺「おお!!」
炎の位置を示すパネル「……わわ…」
冷や汗垂らしたデイジー「ヤ…バイよ…」
煽り：ボンゴレ猛攻!!敵標的に迫るッ!!

巻末※：暑くなってくると冷たい麺類が美味しいです！最近はうどんにはまっています！＜明＞


 (Source: 2chan)



Summary:

*Spoiler*: __ 



- Chapter is called "Genkishi's last moment"
- Yama defeats Genkishi.
- Genkishi asks "why won't you deliver the final blow to me?"
- Yama replies with "because we're not killers"
- But then it seems Bellflower has planted Cloud-type bellflowers inside his armour to make him disappear, bellflowers start growing out of Genkishi, making him explode in the end, though Yama tried to save him.
- Byakuran doesn't seem to care about it at all, and this makes Tsuna more determined to win the fight.
- It seems Gokudera will put up a defence and Yamamoto and Tsuna will attack.


 (Source: Ann-chan [BA])


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 2, 2009)

hayato no fight?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 2, 2009)

No Kikyo?


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jul 2, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> No Kikyo?



Ehhh, apparently he musta planted the flowers.

New feats for all!


----------



## tanukibeast (Jul 2, 2009)

Before I forget, I was rereading the Vongola Rings arc and something Lussuria said the original sun guardian caught my attention. Since every new power this arc seems to be shiz from the original family, I predict that Ryohei will acquire GLOWING PUNCHES for longrange attacks.


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jul 2, 2009)

tanukibeast said:


> Before I forget, I was rereading the Vongola Rings arc and something Lussuria said the original sun guardian caught my attention. Since every new power this arc seems to be shiz from the original family, I predict that Ryohei will acquire GLOWING PUNCHES for longrange attacks.



Pegasus *Ryo* *Hei* Ken!

See what I did thar? Its gonna happen.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 2, 2009)

do vongola boxes have animals and weapons inside? if so, what weapon does uri give?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 2, 2009)

Vongola boxes have animals, that transform into weapons.

We dont know what weapon Uri transforms into yet, we've only seen what two of the Vongola boxes can do, Tsuna's lion can turn into a Mantle and Yamamoto's bird can turn into a Sword (fuse with it actually)


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 3, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Vongola boxes have animals, that transform into weapons.
> 
> We dont know what weapon Uri transforms into yet, we've only seen what two of the Vongola boxes can do, Tsuna's lion can turn into a Mantle and Yamamoto's bird can turn into a Sword (fuse with it actually)



ryoheis kangaroo has magic boxing gloves and boots.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 3, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> ryoheis kangaroo has magic boxing gloves and boots.



that boost him to EXTREAM powerfull


----------



## Fenton (Jul 3, 2009)

tanukibeast said:


> Since every new power this arc seems to be shiz from the original family, I predict that Ryohei will acquire GLOWING PUNCHES for longrange attacks.



But who will inherit the epic fork?


----------



## Skylit (Jul 3, 2009)

Fenton said:


> But who will inherit the epic fork?



Hibari.


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jul 3, 2009)

Kikyou and Daisy's powers are gonna be shown most likely next week.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2009)

Scantlation for Ch.248 is out. 


Phantom Knight


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 4, 2009)

genkishi he got crushed to death. byakuran is tryng to be jesus. gokudera vs kikyou starts next week.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 4, 2009)

Genkishi died. All well the only thing I hate is at the end he still was thinking the Byakuran care about him. Looks like Tsuna and the crew are mad now. Byakuran better be ready.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 4, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> genkishi he got crushed to death. byakuran is tryng to be jesus. gokudera vs kikyou starts next week.




Jesus?


Try Satan or an Anti Christ




he's manipulating people to do evil things and he obviously has some kinda hypnotic powers that he used on that little girl......I really don't like him



Perfect villain material really


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 4, 2009)

Byakuran is one of the best villains ever


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 5, 2009)

Somebody with a name died


----------



## Aeon (Jul 5, 2009)

At least someone finally took him out for good. 

Don't be upset, he's still around in the past.


----------



## Sin (Jul 5, 2009)

Byakuran is getting better and better as a villain.

In other news, Kikyou is going to stomp all over Gokudera.


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2009)

Byakuran grew tired


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 5, 2009)

So there's only 4 of them? I thought it was 5vs5.


Then lemme guess. Kikyo somehow gets past Gokudera and takes down Irie and Tsuna or Yama kick that corpse's ass *at the same time*.
The draw will result in a battle royale where tons of those A-level soldiers get brought in aswell, and Hibari solos those


----------



## Sin (Jul 5, 2009)

Kikyou will need to be double teamed.

It wouldn't make sense otherwise.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 5, 2009)

Seeing as Irie is pretty much fucked with his draining DW flame and Spanner is probably useless in direct combat, it's just Gokudera against Kikyo.
Spanner might have some Moscas though


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 5, 2009)

Sin said:


> Kikyou will need to be double teamed.
> 
> It wouldn't make sense otherwise.



why wouldnt it make sense. didnt tsuna take out the mist gaurdian with one punch? and didnt that punch have more power than the x-burner?  doesnt matter, the author seems to be afraid to let gokudera win a fight anyway


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 5, 2009)

Double teaming Kikyo is probably the smart thing to do. Get rid of all the enemies in the field before setting off for the main target. But 1, Tsuna wants this to be over with. 2, he has faith in Gokudera. So he won't get rid of Kikyo personally and will try to finish this.


----------



## Sin (Jul 5, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> why wouldnt it make sense. didnt tsuna take out the mist gaurdian with one punch? and didnt that punch have more power than the x-burner?  doesnt matter, the author seems to be afraid to let gokudera win a fight anyway


Kikyou is the leader of the Funeral Wraths.

It's different.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2009)

Lol Genkishi .


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 6, 2009)

Sin said:


> Kikyou is the leader of the Funeral Wraths.
> 
> It's different.



not to differnent. gokudera is tsunas right hand man right. kikyou is second to byakuran?, so it would make sense.

hell lose anyway...


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 6, 2009)

Tsuna is  finally ready to stomp Byakuran


----------



## Sin (Jul 6, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> not to differnent. gokudera is tsunas right hand man right. kikyou is second to byakuran?, so it would make sense.
> 
> hell lose anyway...


Gokudera is Tsuna's right hand man as much as Mukuro is his guardian.

That's a title Gokudera gave himself. Kikyou should stomp him if he takes him one on one.

The strongest of the Wraths should fight Hibari, not Gokudera.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 6, 2009)

Sin said:


> Gokudera is Tsuna's right hand man as much as Mukuro is his guardian.
> 
> That's a title Gokudera gave himself. Kikyou should stomp him if he takes him one on one.
> 
> The strongest of the Wraths should fight Hibari, not Gokudera.


FMAtard

see, in the future he was the feared riht hand of the vongola.


----------



## Sin (Jul 6, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> Moses Morrison
> 
> see, in the future he was the feared riht hand of the vongola.


And Hibari was known as the strongest of the guardians


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 6, 2009)

Whats this talk of Hibari fighting the strongest Wrath, he will fight them after he takes down Byakuran


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 6, 2009)

Sin said:


> And Hibari was known as the strongest of the guardians



irrelevant


----------



## Sin (Jul 6, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> irrelevant


How is it irrelevant? 

I don't think you get it.

Kikyou = Strongest of Funeral Wraths
Hibari = Strongest of the Guardians
Gokudera = Tsuna's Biggest Bitch

Get it now?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 6, 2009)

Sin said:


> How is it irrelevant?
> 
> I don't think you get it.
> 
> ...



Byakuran equals strongest.
Tsuna equals strongest.

and

Kikyou is byakuans second.
Gokudera is Tsunas second.

hibari is irrelevant because he isnt in this round and we havent seen him fight
get it?


----------



## Sin (Jul 6, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> Byakuran equals strongest.
> Tsuna equals strongest.
> 
> and
> ...


Tsuna isn't one of the guardians 

The Guardians are there to guard who? Reborn? No, Tsuna 

Therefore, the strongest of the guardians (Hibari) should fight the strongest of the Funeral Wraths (Kikyou).

Also, I know Hibari isn't in this round, that's why I said Gokudera needs help to defeat Kikyou or it wouldn't make sense.

It's really not that complicated.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 6, 2009)

Sin said:


> Tsuna isn't one of the guardians
> 
> The Guardians are there to guard who? Reborn? No, Tsuna
> 
> ...



there are 7 key players on each side. out of the seven tsuna and byakuran are the strongest.
we dont know if hibari is still the strongest.
it's really isnt that complicated


----------



## Sin (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh wow you think Gokudera will be stronger than Hibari?     

We're done here.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 6, 2009)

But But Hibari only had 10 days to train then again he is Hibari.


----------



## Sin (Jul 6, 2009)

Hibari doesn't need to train.

He gets stronger by willing it so.

Also he trained with Dino.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 6, 2009)

Sin said:


> Hibari doesn't need to train.
> 
> He gets stronger by willing it so.
> 
> Also he trained with Dino.



but gokudera himself trains others.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 6, 2009)

Hibari should get tonfa guns that would be cool


----------



## Penance (Jul 6, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Hibari should get tonfa guns that would be cool



Don't do that......


...


----------



## Zetta (Jul 6, 2009)

Hibari doesn't use guns.

He's a melee kind of man.

Gokudera can't be stronger than Hibari since it's a running theme that Hibari is the strongest guardian.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 6, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> there are 7 key players on each side. out of the seven tsuna and byakuran are the strongest.
> we dont know if hibari is still the strongest.
> it's really isnt that complicated





Sin said:


> Oh wow you think Gokudera will be stronger than Hibari?
> 
> We're done here.



Sin's answer is pretty much the same as mine 



Sin said:


> Hibari doesn't need to train.
> 
> He gets stronger by willing it so.
> 
> Also he trained with Dino.







Zetta said:


> Hibari doesn't use guns.
> 
> He's a melee kind of man.
> 
> Gokudera can't be stronger than Hibari since it's a running theme that Hibari is the strongest guardian.



Hibari doesnt need anything he just needs to hate you and your dead


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 6, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> but gokudera himself trains others.


Exactly.

Lambo and Ryohei were no doubt holding back his improvement.
That's why Hibari is stronger.


----------



## sworder (Jul 6, 2009)

i wonder how they're gonna limit Hibari's power this time, if they let him go all out it would be too easy


----------



## Zetta (Jul 6, 2009)

Hibari can hate you to death.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 6, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Hibari can hate you to death.



So can yujiro


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 6, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Lambo and Ryohei were no doubt holding back his improvement.
> That's why Hibari is stronger.



but hibari trained for how long exactly?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 6, 2009)

^ like we  said Hibari don't need training regradless hes gonna be stronger than Gokudera always


----------



## sworder (Jul 6, 2009)

training is for weaklings, Hibari dont need that


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 6, 2009)

Zakuro > Hibari.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 6, 2009)

sworder said:


> training is for weaklings, Hibari dont need that



hibari trained with dino, gokudera didnt tain. by your logic gokudera is beter than hibari


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jul 7, 2009)

Who the fuck cares who's stronger than who? The Vongola work as a family, not a fucking 1-man solo.

If Hibari would go against Kikyo as of right now, he'd probably get shitstomped from what it seems as of now.


----------



## Sin (Jul 7, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> hibari trained with dino, gokudera didnt tain. by your logic gokudera is beter than hibari


He didn't train with Dino.

Hibari trained Dino.


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jul 8, 2009)

Zakuro > Hibari in badass-ness honestly.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 8, 2009)

Takasugi said:


> Who the fuck cares who's stronger than who? The Vongola work as a family, not a fucking 1-man solo.
> 
> If Hibari would go against Kikyo as of right now, he'd probably get shitstomped from what it seems as of now.



If Hibari decides to hate him then its a different story 



Sin said:


> He didn't train with Dino.
> 
> Hibari trained Dino.



 so true


----------



## Vault (Jul 8, 2009)

All you cunts are going to be bitten to death 

Hibari is going to be atleast x2 new Yamamoto  his the one to rape Byakuran


----------



## sworder (Jul 8, 2009)

Sin said:


> He didn't train with Dino.
> 
> Hibari trained Dino.





canon


----------



## Sin (Jul 8, 2009)

Vault said:


> All you cunts are going to be bitten to death
> 
> Hibari is going to be atleast x2 new Yamamoto  his the one to rape Byakuran


2x new Yamamoto would only make him 3x stronger than Gokudera 

He'll be more like 4x Tsuna.


----------



## Vault (Jul 8, 2009)

Sin said:


> 2x new Yamamoto would only make him 3x stronger than Gokudera
> 
> He'll be more like 4x Tsuna.



Too much canon in one post


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jul 8, 2009)

x2 Hibari = x1 Byakuran or Zakuro it seems.


----------



## Sin (Jul 8, 2009)

Takasugi said:


> x2 Hibari = x1 Byakuran or Zakuro it seems.


1/8th Hibari = 2 Byakurans.

(Protip: Being anti-Hibari will do you no good in this thread )


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 8, 2009)

Hibari is God.

And also, at the very most I'd say Byakuran is only slightly more powerful than Hibs and the only advantage he has over him is some broken hax ability.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't know about that.

The first Hibari vs. Mukuro fight is still sketched in my mind.

TYL Mukuro got owned by Byakuran.

TYL Hibari was apparently just on par with Genkishi.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 8, 2009)

why so much hibari


----------



## Sin (Jul 8, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> why so much hibari


He is the best.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 8, 2009)

Danchou said:


> I don't know about that.
> 
> The first Hibari vs. Mukuro fight is still sketched in my mind.
> 
> ...



The Hibari back then was fighting with only his weapons and martial arts against a Mukuro with hax abilities like those stages of hell thingies. If Hibari post-Dino had fought that Mukuro, I think the result would have been very different.

There's no reason to expect them to advance at the same rate.

And as for TYL Hibari only being on par with Genkishi (which would mean that Yamamoto > Hibari, GTFO), where was this?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 8, 2009)

Xanxus > Hibari 

Canon


----------



## masterriku (Jul 8, 2009)

ALLLLLLLLLLLL LLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIES

No one is greater than Haxbari.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 8, 2009)

Chapter 120 is canon

All are trash before xanxus


----------



## Sin (Jul 8, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Chapter 120 is canon
> 
> All are trash before xanxus


Hibari jobbed for Tsuna's sake.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 8, 2009)

A bag of dirt > Hibari. :ho


----------



## Sin (Jul 8, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> A bag of dirt > Hibari. :ho


You like Gerard, your opinion is instantly invalidated


----------



## Aeon (Jul 8, 2009)

I sensed Hibari hate love and came running.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 8, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> A bag of dirt > Hibari. :ho



That is going too far


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2009)

Gerard  Wow he sucks like alot


----------



## Jugger (Jul 9, 2009)

that extreame boxer  >>>>>>>>>>>>> all


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 9, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> A bag of dirt > Hibari. :ho



Setsuna > Gundam Miesters > fodder gundams >>shit >>> Graham Aker 

no spoilers yet =[


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 9, 2009)

How could anyone compare Hibari to dirt. The man is so full of win even dirt knows not to mess with him.


----------



## Toruk Macto (Jul 10, 2009)

Found @ MH

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Source : 2ch
> Credits : Ohana
> 
> 寺ボックスが塞がれて開こう出来ない時
> ...






Summary:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> A bit too busy to do a full translation, but basically it says that after Gokudera's box is initally sealed (something about complications of using the Vongola box with the existing Sistema CAI) he manages to unlock a "New Sistema CAI" and his belt changes. He struggles with Kikyou, who manages to incapacitate him for the moment.
> 
> Meanwhile, Tsuna is heading over to Daisy's location when he hesitates above the place where Torikabuto fell. He notices his contacts seem to have broken, and senses something strange going on. Torikabuto comes up from the abyss, calling Tsuna a pitiful person.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sin (Jul 10, 2009)

Redemption for the Funeral Wraths.

I'm glad.


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2009)

Tori tanked that punch lawl 

X-burner he isnt getting up


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 10, 2009)

looks like gokudera got stronger without training and will fight solo (Sin:ho).  the mist funeral guy is better than genkishi and tsuna needs to x-burner his ass. it would have been lame if he went down so easily.


----------



## Sin (Jul 10, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> looks like gokudera got stronger without training and will fight solo (Sin:ho).  the mist funeral guy is better than genkishi and tsuna needs to x-burner his ass. it would have been lame if he went down so easily.


You do realize training others helps you grow too, right? -_-

Not to mention Gokudera already had a training arc, while Hibari was in the past, and in less time than Gokudera, will be stronger than him?

-_-


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> You do realize training others helps you grow too, right? -_-
> 
> Not to mention Gokudera already had a training arc,* while Hibari was in the past, and in less time than Gokudera, will be stronger than him*?
> 
> -_-



how does showing ryohie and lambo how to use box weapons help gokudera?

bold: yeah right, hibari will get his ass handed to him:ho


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2009)

Hibari doesnt need training 

Dino wasnt training Hibari that time, he was just getting his ass whooped


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> Hibari doesnt need training
> 
> Dino wasnt training Hibari that time, he was just getting his ass whooped



that would mean hes at the same strength level were genkishi played with him


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2009)

No hibari was getting the hang of the ring that time


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> No hibari was getting the hang of the ring that time



no, dino had already *taught* him how to in the past.


----------



## Sin (Jul 10, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> how does showing ryohie and lambo how to use box weapons help gokudera?
> 
> bold: yeah right, hibari will get his ass handed to him:ho


Yes, because Hibari loses.

Ever.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> Yes, because Hibari loses.
> 
> Ever.



why did you include "ever"? see xanxus and genkishi. even mukuro or the knives kid from the ring battles.


----------



## Sin (Jul 10, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> why did you include "ever"? see xanxus and genkishi. even mukuro or the knives kid from the ring battles.


He didn't lose any of those.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> He didn't lose any of those.



well he sure as hell didnt win any of them


----------



## Sin (Jul 10, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> well he sure as hell didnt win any of them


That negates my original point in no way.

Good job.


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jul 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> He didn't lose any of those.



Go read Reborn again. He did lol.


----------



## Sin (Jul 10, 2009)

Takasugi said:


> Go read Reborn again. He did lol.


I have, he lost none of those.

He chose not to destroy his opponent as to not steal Tsuna's main character spotlight.

That is all.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 10, 2009)

He lost to xanxus flat out

Ranking of awesome in khr

1. Xanxus
2. Hibari
3. Reborn
4. Squalo
5. Mukuro

My word is law


----------



## Sin (Jul 10, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> He lost to xanxus flat out
> 
> Ranking of awesome in khr
> 
> ...


Even as a XanXus fanboy Kane, you have to acknowledge the might of Haxbari the Great.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 10, 2009)

Of course I do.

He is just below Xanxus


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 10, 2009)

Hibari fanwaking is 

The fagget hasn't even done anything.... yet.


----------



## Sin (Jul 10, 2009)

ITT: People that have been posting in this thread for 2 weeks and Graham don't understand I'm joking.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 11, 2009)

All is needed is Hibari to hate XanXus and its game over


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2009)

Scantlation for ch.249 is now out.


----------



## Sin (Jul 11, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> All is needed is Hibari to hate XanXus and its game over


He wills people out of existence with his hatred 

Also, Kikyou is fucking awesome.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2009)

Tsuna has his work cut out for him. I had a feeling he defeated his enemy a little too quickly.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 11, 2009)

kikyou is full of gar
i am not amused by gokuderas swift defeat


----------



## Danchou (Jul 11, 2009)

Gokudera was owned like a noob. Even if he's a Gary Stu, I like Kikyou for that.

Also, Tsuna got fooled badly. His victory aganist Torikabuto was fake. I'm interested in seeing how things 'll go from here.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 11, 2009)

well its always first round loss for heroes


----------



## Tunafish (Jul 11, 2009)

Lmao Gokudera.

Spanner better whip out the Mosca's or something or Irie's fucked.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 11, 2009)

Kikyoupek. I am upset he hit Uri. I'm not worried about Gokudera he will get a chance to show off that new CAI system. Looks like Tsuna has to take it up a notch. The game is getting better and better.


----------



## Sin (Jul 11, 2009)

Gokudera has to fight the lava guy. That's why Kikyou plotfucked him.

Also, Byakuran will be destroying one of the guardians since Tsuna got to.

I hope it's not Chrome 

(I'm kind of hoping for 25 year old Lambo vs. Byakuran tbh, even if Lambo gets owned)


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> He wills people out of existence with his hatred
> 
> Also, Kikyou is fucking awesome.







Kira Yamato said:


> Tsuna has his work cut out for him. I had a feeling he defeated his enemy a little too quickly.



yeah i thought that dude got owned way to quick for my likin but  then again i thought the same with Genkishi and he did actually get raped


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 11, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Torikabuto was defeated easily.
> Too easily?



Toldyaso       .
Would have been really boring if it was over like that.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 11, 2009)

A funeral Wrath beaten with just a punch? LOL of  course he won't go down that easy.


----------



## Tunafish (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey, is it possible for any of the players to call out their 20YL self? Aren't they already in the TYL time period, so are the able to summon from the next decade?


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jul 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> He wills people out of existence with his hatred
> 
> *Also, Kikyou is fucking awesome.*



Late to the club. Kikyou has been awesome since Chapter 248 lol.


----------



## bubble_lord (Jul 12, 2009)

What happened to the bikes? Everyone just seems to be flying about now.


----------



## blueblip (Jul 12, 2009)

^Irie just told 'em to ditch the bikes, to hell with stealth, and to go kick some ass. Which makes sense, considering Kikyou is going to reach Irie quite soon.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 12, 2009)

Kikyou 

And fucking Torikabuto. Why couldn't he just stay dead.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 12, 2009)

Am I the only one tired of Mist users?


----------



## BVB (Jul 12, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Am I the only one tired of Mist users?



it's like the genjutsu in the sasuke itachi fight


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 12, 2009)

Illusions over a 1.5 km area...

And yet, Genkishi's death was all real. They're pretty merciless


----------



## blueblip (Jul 12, 2009)

Poor Genkishi. No matter what he does, people always be hatin' on him.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 12, 2009)

Genkishi's death better not be an illusion.


----------



## blueblip (Jul 12, 2009)

It'll turn out that he is dead, but there are 6 other real Genkishis with genuine Hell Rings each, one Genkishi for each real Funeral Wreath.


----------



## Penance (Jul 13, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Genkishi's death better not be an illusion.



Who knows?


----------



## Hiroshi (Jul 14, 2009)

Just finished catching up yesterday. Hibari Kyouya is now my favorite character of all time. Beats Dr. Stein by a little.


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2009)

So no spoilers ay


----------



## Ham_Sup (Jul 16, 2009)

Tsuna's going to murder just about everything with X-Burner at this rate.


----------



## Hiroshi (Jul 16, 2009)

Anyone else see the spoiler cover? It was EPIC.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 16, 2009)

gokudera.....that was pathetic. will gokudera ever win a fight? kikyou just keeps getting more and more badass with each new chapter. tsuna blew away an illusion with the x-burner? wtf tsuna vs kikyou?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 16, 2009)

Give gokudera some slack

all his box weapons are sealed by kikyo


And X burner is fucking rediculous now


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2009)

Way too ridiculous lool


----------



## Skylit (Jul 16, 2009)

The only good thing about this chapter was the color page

Fon pek


----------



## Hiroshi (Jul 16, 2009)

/didn't know the chapter already came out 

*Goes to read*


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2009)

^^ Big surprise

The colour spread was amazing


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 16, 2009)

X burner was epic.

And Gokudera could have been more epic than going out like that


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2009)

His boxes are sealed  the new Sistema CAI must be broken and is being saved for later


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jul 16, 2009)

I like how on one page Tsuna casually mentions that he is free then on the next page we see the destruction. When I saw that light on page 16 I thought it was Gokudera about to do something epic. I hope he gets to do _something_ before the match is over.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol Gokudera 

and that X-Burner  so haxx now


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jul 16, 2009)

Wtf? I hear there's gonna be an Arcobaleno arc for the anime?

Good fillers are good.

X-Burner = Multi Block Buster


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome chapter is awesome. I'd never thought another shonen besides One Piece could keep me on the edge of my seat. I was sure Irie was gonna die.

Tsuna vs. Kikyo next, man that is going to be sooooo good.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 16, 2009)

Takasugi said:


> Wtf? I hear there's gonna be an Arcobaleno arc for the anime?
> 
> Good fillers are good.
> 
> X-Burner = *multi building buster*



fixed**


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 16, 2009)

lol gokudera.  Way to save the day.


----------



## Tunafish (Jul 16, 2009)

Color page and X Burner was pretty kickass.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol at Gokudera for going old-school but failing miserably.


----------



## Shinji (Jul 16, 2009)

Kikyo gonna be piecing Tsuna, not to mention Tsuna still gotta worry about tori!


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 16, 2009)

gokudera better win at least one fight.


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jul 16, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> fixed**



No, its blocks, not buildings.

You do know those buildings are x20 more stronger, right?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 16, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Lol at Gokudera for going old-school but failing miserably.



I miss the old-school stuff.

Now it's DBZ mixed with Pokemon. In a box.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 16, 2009)

Loved the color page. Reborn is so cutepek. Poor Gokudera he show what he is made of when he frees his boxes. Tsuna is amazing. I just love him. Hope Yama can break through in time.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 16, 2009)

Cover page was epic 

I wonder what happened with Luce?


----------



## Serp (Jul 16, 2009)

Exsu Búna!  

Come on Hayato You still had Uri, Im sure that he could have done some hax megazord shit


----------



## Aeon (Jul 16, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I miss the old-school stuff.
> 
> Now it's DBZ mixed with Pokemon. In a box.



Heh, well I didn't mind him using his old weapons. It's just sad because he was doomed to fail against the weapons that are utilized now.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jul 16, 2009)

best part of the chapter was tsuna saying hes out all casual after having destroyed what looks to be a big portion of the city lol


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 16, 2009)

Serp said:


> Exsu B?na!
> 
> Come on Hayato You still had Uri, Im sure that he could have done some hax megazord shit



Sistema CAI 2.0 is going to be super badass and broken.  He can't waste that shit on Kikyou.  He's gunning for Byakuran .


----------



## bubble_lord (Jul 17, 2009)

I really don't like how they revealed the adult versions of most of the babies. I know they did it on a previous cover but I wish it happened within the story rather than a colour spread.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2009)

Illusions got you down? Blow them away with sheer and raw power


----------



## Jugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Illusions got you down? Blow them away with sheer and raw power



I just wonder does this manga author read mahou sensei negima  Tsuna is just too awsome. Hope this round end soon that Extreame boxer can fight i wan see some EXTREAME fighting


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2009)

I was wondering when someone would decide to just blow away illusions instead of messing with them or outwitting the illusionist.


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 17, 2009)

bubble_lord said:


> I really don't like how they revealed the adult versions of most of the babies. I know they did it on a previous cover but I wish it happened within the story rather than a colour spread.



It's advertising the anime's Arcobaleno filler arc, which to me makes even less sense than revealing their adult forms on random chapter covers.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2009)

I didn't notice Lal on that spread, or maybe I didn't recognize her 

Or was she not an Arcobaleno? Memory's kinda hazy.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 17, 2009)

Lal is not an Arcobaleno since Colonello took her place


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 17, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> I didn't notice Lal on that spread, or maybe I didn't recognize her
> 
> Or was she not an Arcobaleno? Memory's kinda hazy.



She was originally going to be one, but Colonnello took her place and the curse didn't work correctly on her, so she's not technically counted among the Arcobaleno.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2009)

Poor Gokudera.....


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh, alright.

I'm looking forward to an Arcobaleno arc in Reborn when this shit with Byakuran is finally over. It's getting seriously tedious.


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 17, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Oh, alright.
> 
> I'm looking forward to an Arcobaleno arc in Reborn when this shit with Byakuran is finally over. It's getting seriously tedious.



A supposedly canon (per Amano and WSJ) Arcobaleno arc begins in the anime tomorrow.  It's unknown if/when it will be dealt with in the manga.  Kind of a let down if that's all there is.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2009)

lol can't be bothered with the anime, though. The animation and character design quality is pretty poor.


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 17, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> lol can't be bothered with the anime, though. The animation and character design quality is pretty poor.



The animation _is_ terrible, .


----------



## Aeon (Jul 18, 2009)

Speaking of the anime, they added the Arcobaleno to the current opening.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 18, 2009)

conellos voice in the anime is FUCKING AMAZING


----------



## spaZ (Jul 18, 2009)

LOL Tsuna just uses full out force to get out of the illusion, but what if he accidentally hit one of his own haha. 

Gokudera will eventually get his system cia working here soon though.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 18, 2009)

Does anyone here have Katekyoo Hitman Reborn! Kindan no Yami no Delta for the Nintendo Wii, I got it to day and I must say that game is fucking sick.


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 18, 2009)

Sin said:


> Tsuna's fighting style hasn't changed much either.
> 
> Aside from the X-Burner, fly and punch is still his main weapon.
> 
> ...



that's our Tsuna


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 19, 2009)

spaZ said:


> LOL Tsuna just uses full out force to get out of the illusion, but what if he accidentally hit one of his own haha.



He's confident anyone worthy enough to be one of his Guardians can tank an X-Burner.  If not, then there's less trash for him to trip over in battle with the Funeral Wreaths, .


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jul 20, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Does anyone here have Katekyoo Hitman Reborn! Kindan no Yami no Delta for the Nintendo Wii, I got it to day and I must say that game is fucking sick.



I wanna get it sooooo bad. How broken is Dino?


----------



## Toruk Macto (Jul 22, 2009)

Spoilers from MH



*Spoiler*: __ 



ツナ達負けたよ。


表紙は桔梗。
正一目覚まさず。

走る入り江
逃げる入り江

多分、桔梗入江にビーム

入江左脇貫通
倒れる

と同時に
山本、デイジーやる

寺よろよろ


デイジー目覚ます

入江目覚まさず。

審判 これにより チョイスバトルの勝者が決りました 勝者は ミルフィオーレファミリーです。 

---

Millefiore win the first game.


----------



## Skylit (Jul 22, 2009)

Irie Shouichi said:


> Spoilers from MH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gokudera failed.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 23, 2009)

it always firs or second round fails after that heroes beats shit out of them when its about team match


----------



## Tunafish (Jul 23, 2009)

Irie Shouichi said:


> Spoilers from MH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, you serious?


----------



## spaZ (Jul 23, 2009)

spoiler trans

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsuna and the others lost.

The front cover is Kikyo.
Shouichi doesn't stay awake.

Irie running.
Irie escaping.

Kikyo probably beamed Irie. (TN: ?)

Irie's left side is pierced.
He falls.

At the same time,
Yamamoto's trying to get at Daisy.

Gokudera's unsteady on his feet.

Daisy remains awake.
Irie doesn't.

Referees: From this, the Choice battle's winners are decided. The winners are the Millefiore Family!


----------



## God Movement (Jul 23, 2009)

Takasugi said:


> I wanna get it sooooo bad. How broken is Dino?



Very lol. It's very hard to dodge his whip.


----------



## Power16 (Jul 23, 2009)

How is the game, fighting or adventure?

I hope Tsuna doesn't get involved in the other challenged till Byakuran and let Hibari do his thing, after the first Xburner i saw this level of growth coming. What does this mean for Reborn, shooting city buster left and right if he ever show us anything...


----------



## Achilles (Jul 23, 2009)

Jugger said:


> it always firs or second round fails after that heroes beats shit out of them when its about team match



Yup, just like with Kuwabara, Yoh and all those dragon ball tournaments, the hero loses the first fight to make the other side look better.... before the inevitable.

Anyway, I hope some variation of Ryo, Chrome or Lambo are next now that the Spotlight stealing squads had their moment. 

Though after how predictable their first lineup was, I could see them doing something more surprising, and any one of those first three could very well be chosen again.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 23, 2009)

So Choice has rounds now? Though I guess it would be underwhelming for the fate of the world to be decided so easily.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 23, 2009)

Well i hope it won`t be like that.In other thing I want that Tsuna defeat Byakuran with something really great of course using Nuts it shiuld be a great battle when it happens what do you think????


----------



## Jugger (Jul 24, 2009)

HOw many rounds they need to win so that they win whole game?

I hope that next fight is EXTREAM fight.

Tsuna is saved for the last that always main character role. But in this game it can be other way lets hope that there is some suprise in here


----------



## Tunafish (Jul 24, 2009)

When the time finally comes to Byakuran vs. Tsuna, I hope something unexpected happens, other than an X-Burner here and there, an influential declaration of his will, and some strategic punches.

I'm interested on what else Tsuna's Nuts can do, as well.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 24, 2009)

Power16 said:


> How is the game, fighting or adventure?
> 
> I hope Tsuna doesn't get involved in the other challenged till Byakuran and let Hibari do his thing, after the first Xburner i saw this level of growth coming. What does this mean for Reborn, shooting city buster left and right if he ever show us anything...



It's a 3D fighting game. It pretty much goes up to the start of the future arc with Gamma.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 24, 2009)

Tunafish said:


> I'm interested on what else Tsuna's Nuts can do, as well.




You're gonna love his nuts!


----------



## Power16 (Jul 24, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> It's a 3D fighting game. It pretty much goes up to the start of the future arc with Gamma.



Sounds good i'll have to check it out...


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 24, 2009)

I have the DS game, actually two of them, one is a RPG which I don't understand, and the fighting game is a bit boring...actually not a bit, it is boring.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 24, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> I have the DS game, actually two of them, one is a RPG which I don't understand, and the fighting game is a bit boring...actually not a bit, it is boring.



Well I only have the fighting game and I`m with you it is boring


----------



## bubble_lord (Jul 24, 2009)

Damn I enjoyed Reborn! this week, I hope Irie is alright  (he will be, as far as I'm aware noone has died in this series bar flashbacks and apparantly Genkishi)


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 24, 2009)

The DS fighting games are much better than the PSP one, imo.  None are anywhere near as good as JUS though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Irie .  Still nothing from Gokudera.  I hope he still gets to fight soon.  Also, the Millefiore are cheaters.  Daisy shouldn't be allowed to be the target:  the opponent can't possibly win!


----------



## silly (Jul 24, 2009)

Lol that chick from judge team has some nice legs there


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2009)

Didn't expect it to end in such a fashion...a character who has an immortal like abilities kind of feels like a huge set up and that the match was decided way beforehand...cheap, cheap.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 24, 2009)

So Daisy is undead. Had a feeling he'd be something like that.

I wonder when they're gonna bring in that one Funeral Wreth that was locked up


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 24, 2009)

that was fucking cheap


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 24, 2009)

So were the targets not allowed to fight back against their attackers, or does Daisy just mostly rely on his/her immortality and not a box weapon?  Or did s/he just not care?


----------



## spaZ (Jul 24, 2009)

Why the fuck are the vongola still listening to the fucking millfore. If Tsuna was smart at all he would just say fuck this game lets kill these fuckers.


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 24, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Why the fuck are the vongola still listening to the fucking millfore. If Tsuna was smart at all he would just say fuck this game lets kill these fuckers.



Honestly, Tsuna probably realizes they're not strong enough yet.  He tried like three times to kill Torikabuto and the guy's still fine.  Kikyo made Gokudera look like a bitch twice, then blocked an attack from Tsuna bare-handed.  He probably thinks that in a structured environment with clear goals they have a better chance to win than in an all out brawl, where there's a good chance they'd be overpowered.


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2009)

This choice game seems set up


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 24, 2009)

Lawl, here I was thinking that when Kikyo was about to finish Irie, Tsuna would come just in time to save his ass. That didn't happen. KHR isn't being typical shounen, WTF?! 

So what'll happen next? They've lost the game, is that it? 
I think I'm missing something here...


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2009)

Best 2 out of 3?


----------



## Ryan (Jul 24, 2009)

They will break a rule or something, a rule that Byakuran didn't know, I bet. Or, Reborn will just have to go super saiyan and own everyone.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 24, 2009)

LOL reborn would rather watch them die than help out for once.


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2009)

Ryan said:


> They will break a rule or something, a rule that Byakuran didn't know, I bet. Or, Reborn will just have to go super saiyan and own everyone.



Lol yugioh


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 24, 2009)

Well I don`t know if I can post it here but heres the chapter 251Link removed


----------



## Aeon (Jul 24, 2009)

We just have to face the fact that the good guys lost and Byakuran will now rule the world.


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 24, 2009)

Gg, Byakuran.


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2009)

Lawl Byakuran 

The Vongola are going to cheat


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 24, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Didn't expect it to end in such a fashion...a character who has an immortal like abilities kind of feels like a huge set up and that the match was decided way beforehand...cheap, cheap.



It does but I guess I can't be suprised because Byakuran was never going to play fair anyway. I do think by doing that all he did was make the Vongola more determine to win.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 25, 2009)

Well good this round ended. In next round its time to go EXTREAM.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 25, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Why the fuck are the vongola still listening to the fucking millfore. If Tsuna was smart at all he would just say fuck this game lets kill these fuckers.



My point exactly

Byakuran doesn't intend to play fair anyway. Just fight those fuckers in an all out war.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 25, 2009)

Byakuran is a sneaky fuck bag just fucking stop these games already and fight


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 25, 2009)

It's time for Hibari to solo.


----------



## Vault (Jul 25, 2009)

Second round its going to be Hibari, Ryohei and Gokudera fighting  

Third and final is Chrome, Tsuna and Hibari oh and Lambo-kun


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 25, 2009)

I want to see Ryohei fight and _win_. I hope we get to see Mukuro too.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 25, 2009)

I want to see Chrome already.


----------



## Anko-san (Jul 25, 2009)

Wah... Sho-chan. 

Hope he doesn't die, he's a good kid... and has a nice sense of style, those headphones are <3


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 25, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I want to see Ryohei fight and _win_. I hope we get to see Mukuro too.



As much as I like Mukuro, I disagree.  So much of Chrome's, admittedly short, character arc in the future has been building up to her being able to get along without him.  I'd like to see her be able to fight by herself.  He can come back if and when they go back to the past, or if the arc extends past the Choice battles.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 25, 2009)

Next round

Hibari reborn and lambo


----------



## Shade (Jul 25, 2009)

This game bull was so annoying, I hope it's over.


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 25, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Next round
> 
> Hibari reborn and lambo



I do hope Gokudera gets another shot.  This round was kind of embarrassing for him =/.


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jul 25, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Next round
> 
> Hibari reborn and lambo *and ryohei*



Fixed


----------



## Sin (Jul 25, 2009)

There are two basic laws of KHR.

Gokudera never wins
Hibari never loses


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2009)

Match was stacked to begin with. The Millefiore chose their target (and don't bother with LOL RANDOM SELECTION, the only "immortal" on the team being the target?) and choose the Vongola's, too. The weakest one. 'cept Spanner.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 25, 2009)

Sin said:


> There are two basic laws of KHR.
> 
> Gokudera never wins
> Hibari never loses



damn its true.has gokudera *ever* won a fight?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 25, 2009)

Hibari lost to xanxus

But that is ok Xanxus is god.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 25, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> damn its true.has gokudera *ever* won a fight?



He probably beat up some bullies in the first 50-odd omake-style chapters


----------



## Sin (Jul 25, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Hibari lost to xanxus
> 
> But that is ok Xanxus is god.


PIS.

Hibari would have smashed XanXus' head in if it wasn't for the fact that XanXus was a major arc final villain


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 25, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Hibari lost to xanxus
> 
> But that is ok Xanxus is god.


he also lost to mukuro, bel, and genkishi.


Lucaniel said:


> He probably beat up some bullies in the first 50-odd omake-style chapters



after that the plot started working against him


----------



## Sin (Jul 25, 2009)

Rokudo is the best character. No one blames Hibari for that.

He didn't lose against Genikishi though, TYL Hibari would have smashed him if it wasn't for the fact that *Hibari was too strong for his own rings.* And Little Hibari neutralized Genikishi by getting his hand poked.

Edit: And how long is it going to take you people to realize I'm actually mocking Haxbari -_-


----------



## BVB (Jul 25, 2009)

Sin said:


> Rokudo is the best character. No one blames Hibari for that.
> 
> He didn't lose against Genikishi though, TYL Hibari would have smashed him if it wasn't for the fact that *Hibari was too strong for his own rings.* And Little Hibari neutralized Genikishi by getting his hand poked.
> 
> *Edit: And how long is it going to take you people to realize I'm actually mocking Haxbari -_-*



how dare you?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 25, 2009)

Xanxus still = god


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 25, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Xanxus still = god



will never disagree with this. 10 years later xanxus can reduce all creation to ash; thats absurd power.


----------



## tanukibeast (Jul 25, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> damn its true.has gokudera *ever* won a fight?



He beat the guy with the yo-yos for weapons. 
He had Bel unconscious and could have finished him off.
He beat Levi-a-than during Tsuna's fight.
I thought he beat the guy with the lightning billiard balls.

I'm horrible with names.


----------



## Sin (Jul 25, 2009)

Seriously speaking though, Lambo 25yro could destroy anyone in the current cast.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 25, 2009)

How are people forgetting Gokudera beating Gamma?


----------



## Sin (Jul 25, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> How are people forgetting Gokudera beating Gamma?


Cause they tied


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey, Sin is back. And with a not-so-gay Shion set. Cool.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 25, 2009)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> How are people forgetting Gokudera beating Gamma?


it was a draw


tanukibeast said:


> He beat the guy with the yo-yos for weapons.
> He had Bel unconscious and could have finished him off.
> He beat Levi-a-than during Tsuna's fight.
> I thought he beat the guy with the lightning billiard balls.
> ...



yoyo guy: lost- reason saving tsuna. he was owning there rematch untill sickness plus double team gave him a lost

bel: won the fight lost the match 

gamma: was a draw

he did beat levis ass. forgot that one



The Doctor said:


> Hey, Sin is back. And with a not-so-gay Shion set. Cool.


----------



## Penance (Jul 26, 2009)

Aeon said:


> We just have to face the fact that the good guys lost and Byakuran will now rule the world.





Okkervil River said:


> Gg, Byakuran.





Vault said:


> Lawl Byakuran
> 
> The Vongola are going to cheat



It's only round one...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey, Gokudera walked out of it. Gamma didn't


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 26, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Hey, Gokudera walked out of it. Gamma didn't



gokudera got _carried_ out of it. gamma escaped on his own.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah and Haxbari owned Gamma without a Vongola ring


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Yeah and Haxbari owned Gamma without a Vongola ring


Thats unfair to compare Gokudera with Hibari, Hibari is the most powerful guardian


----------



## Ryan (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah. The old Hibari seems like he'd stomp nearly anyone with a vongola ring, he looks so badass, crushing and tossing rings all over the place. Reborn is still untouchable, though, I can't wait for him to fight.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 26, 2009)

adult hibari vs gamma who had just fought gokudera and yamamato.

or

gokudera vs an even stronger gamma.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 26, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Yeah and Haxbari owned Gamma without a Vongola ring



Then again, Gokudera pretty much saved Hibari's ass with his Sistema CAI


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 26, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Then again, Gokudera pretty much saved Hibari's ass with his Sistema CAI



even chrome saved his ass


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jul 26, 2009)

Ryohei needs a boost after losing to Gamma.

How I see it, everyone in the Vongola is Powerful:

Tsuna - Calmness???
Yamamoto - Skill
Ryohei - Strength
Gokudera - Intelligence
Hibari - Powerscaling
Lambo - ????
Chrome - Illusion

:3

Hibari was stomped by Xanxus, and TYL Xanxus could most likely do the same thing to TYL Hibari, cept he wouldn't let him live.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 26, 2009)

Takasugi said:


> Ryohei needs a boost after losing to Gamma.
> 
> How I see it, everyone in the Vongola is Powerful:
> 
> ...



he got a boost.


----------



## Sin (Jul 27, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Yeah and Haxbari owned Gamma without a Vongola ring


There seem to be an increasing number of God haters as of recently 

They will see the light.


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jul 27, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> he got a boost.



So did Xanxus.


----------



## ansoncarter (Jul 27, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> he got a boost.


what did he get? 

all I remember is the ADULT version getting beat by gamma, and then the KID version of (forgot his name, the annoying explosives guy) beating gamma

which was pretty sad

edit- nevermind. Thought you meant ryohei got a boost


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 27, 2009)

ansoncarter said:


> what did he get?
> 
> all I remember is the ADULT version getting beat by gamma, and then the KID version of (forgot his name, the annoying explosives guy) beating gamma
> 
> ...



you mean gokudera


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 27, 2009)

anybody see episode 143? gokudera is fighting like an idiot. he all of a sudden forgot that his cannon negates flames with unlit dynamite. he could have easily beat colonello's "special attack". wtf


----------



## Aeon (Jul 27, 2009)

Heroes always get weaker in filler...


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 27, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Heroes always get weaker in filler...



well thats true but he isnt using systema cai so he should atleast use both functions of his cannon.


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jul 28, 2009)

My predictions for everyones upgrades:

Ryohei - He'll be throwing Pegesus Ryu Sei Kens around like nothing.
Gokudera - IS GETTING A GUN MOST LIKELY
Hibari - More badassery?
Lambo - ?????
Chrome - Moar illusions/has feelings now

Thoughts?


----------



## Skylit (Jul 28, 2009)

Takasugi said:


> My predictions for everyones upgrades:
> 
> Ryohei - He'll be throwing Pegesus Ryu Sei Kens around like nothing.
> Gokudera - IS GETTING A GUN MOST LIKELY
> ...



Lambo: becomes the god of garness


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Lambo: becomes the god of garness



Expect plenty of "Akira Amano trolled my fandom" sigs if that shit really happens.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 28, 2009)

My thoughts is that Hibari will yet again show his superority and lay the smack down on his next opponent


----------



## Skylit (Jul 28, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Expect plenty of "Akira Amano trolled my fandom" sigs if that shit really happens.



*will make one of "Akira Amano rocked my fandom"*

:ho


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

Ah?

AAAAAAH?

A Lambo fan?

I haven't seen one since that time in '68


----------



## Skylit (Jul 28, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Ah?
> 
> AAAAAAH?
> 
> ...



I'm just kidding.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

PRAISE JESUS.

I wouldn't want to get my flame on so late in the day. 

Lambo is one of the most annoying characters in manga.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 28, 2009)

Older lambo is the shit


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

Aside from looking like an absolute poofter, yeah.


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jul 29, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Older lambo is the shit



Agreed.



I like Goku and Yama better though lol.


----------



## Penance (Jul 29, 2009)

Takasugi said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> I like Goku and Yama better though lol.



Truth...


----------



## Aeon (Jul 29, 2009)

No spoilers yet?


----------



## Skylit (Jul 30, 2009)

Spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



ohana氏まとめ 

ツナ『正一君！！死なないで！！』 
正一『うっ』目を開ける 
ツナ『正一君！！』 
寺『ほら?メガネだぜ』ボロボロメガネかけてあげる寺 
正一『?チョイスは?　どうなった?？』 
寺『?』 
ツナ『?ゴメン負けたんだ?』 
正『なんだって！そんなことは許されない！！勝たなきゃ? 
勝つんだ！！』元気に起き上がるが、あーでもねーこーでもねーしてて 
血吐く 
ツナ『?わからない　わからないよ　なぜこんなになってまで 
白蘭を倒すことに執念をもやすのか　わからないよ！！』 

ターゲット252　ファレノプシス・パラドックス 
メガネ事件の次に そして、正一は 
自分と白蘭の関係について話出す。１１年前にさかのぼる。 
並森に住んでいた正一 
あるひ突然ランボを助けたことでボウ゛ィーノファミリーから 
お礼の木箱をもらう。 

ツナ『え！？ランボ?かんけーあるの？』 
そこはランボあての１０年バズーカーの弾も入っていたんだが 
返すタイミングを失ってね? 
それが、何なのか知らずに掃除中に誤って足に落してしまった? 
寺『おい?！それって１０年バズーカーに被弾したってことか！？』 
正一『ああ点僕は１０年後の自分と入れ替わり　初めて未来へ行ったんだ 
』 
正一は１０年後アメリカの工科系大学にいる。 
そこで白蘭と出会い。 
パラレルワールドの説明もある。 

スパナは毒サソリに手当てしてもらってるらし。 

正一って何回か未来に行ってるんだね。 
行くたんび、白蘭に会うんだね。 
未来世界を支配してるのは白蘭で 
白蘭の能力は　同時刻のパラレルワールドにいる 
全ての知識と思意を共有。 

何回かタイムトラベルするけど、少しの違いはあれど 
世界は荒廃し、戦争で焼け野原になる。 
やってるのは、白蘭なんだってさ。 

リボンがパラレル説明 
パラレルワールドとは世界はどんどん枝分かれしていって 
いろんなパターンの未来が存在するって考えだな。 

正一は毎回違う未来に行くんだけど 
毎回白に会うんだよね。 
んで、白は『どこかで会った？』とか『大学?イリエ？』って 
違う未来のはずなんだけど、白だけは 
シーンを思い出したりする。 
次号　白蘭の力の持つ意味とは！？ 
そしてツナ達の?７の行方は！？ 
『未来編』真相へ―！！

and another part:
ツナ「!?え？ど??どういうこと!?」 
正一「この時は僕も何がなんだかわからなかったさ??」 
「白蘭サンがこの時手に入れた能力は、この後のタイムトラベルでわかることになる?」 
ツナ「後って?また行ったの？」 
正一「ミュージシャンになった、あの未来が許せなくてね??」 
「夢をあきらめて再び大学を目指したんだ?」 
「そして1年後にどうしても未来を確認したくなったんだ?」 

「?ところがだ??3回目のタイムトラベルで見た未来は僕の想像をまたもや裏切った?」 
「世界は荒廃し?戦争で焼け野原となっていた?」 

今度の場所はどこの国かはわからないが、ビルは倒壊し荒れ果てている 
10年前の正一の周りにちらほらと銃を持った奴らがいる 

ここでバジルと獄寺は何かを察した模様 

正一「携帯端末から流れてくるのは」 
「この戦争を起こし世界征服を成し遂げた独裁者の演説だけだった?」 
「白蘭という男のね」 

未来に行った10年前の正一はローブを羽織った2人組に携帯端末を見せてもらっている 
2人の顔は見えず、誰だかは判らない 
その内もう一人のローブを羽織った人は銃を持って武装した 
(ミルフィオーレのホワイトスペルのような格好した)奴を警戒している 
画からすると、10年前の正一はこの2人に匿ってもらっているらしい 

そして、携帯端末にはニコニコしている白蘭が





*Spoiler*: __ 



The first time Shouichi travels to the future when he gets hit by Lambo's bazooka accidently. He gets a package from the Bovino family and inside it was Lambo's bazooka.

He travels to many different worlds and in every one of the worlds, Byakuran is there. The first time he meets him is when he goes to uni for engineering in America. Reborn explains that there are many parallel worlds which are branching out (as in increasing) and there are many patterns similar to each world. Everytime Shouichi time travels, there are minor differences in the future however, there is always ruin and burnt areas due to war.

Byakuran's power lies in knowledge of what's happening in all of the worlds simultaneously(?). Whichever world Shouichi travels in, the Byakuran in each parallel world recognizes him.
~
Shouichi as he talks at the start, he coughs up blood.

Spanner gets treated by Bianchi.





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shinji (Jul 30, 2009)

looks like a good backstory ch


----------



## Penance (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh, good; it's time...


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 30, 2009)

Cool, I didn't see that backstory coming.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 31, 2009)

I guess it's time to learn more about Byakuran.


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2009)

Byakuran is omniscient now, Oh really


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 31, 2009)

As if the funeral wreaths weren't cheap enough already


----------



## Otori (Aug 1, 2009)

Damn, all this is just due to that random chapter way back when...
Didn't Irie know the fundamental rule about time travel?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2009)

Scantlation for ch.252 is out.


----------



## G-Man (Aug 1, 2009)

Otori said:


> Damn, all this is just due to that random chapter way back when...
> Didn't Irie know the fundamental rule about time travel?



What fundamental rule could have possibly prepared him for this!?

He had no way of knowing that Byakuran had such an ability sleeping inside of him and that making contact with him would awaken it!

Nevermind the odds of bumping into Byakuran in each of those radically different futures!  His changes to his own life shouldn't have affected Byakuran's going to that university so the odds of meeting him in some ghetto were astronomical in the first place!


----------



## G-Man (Aug 1, 2009)

Vault said:


> Byakuran is omniscient now, Oh really



I don't know about omniscient persay, as he doesn't know everything that is going on in the world he currently occupies (which is what would be required for true omniscience), but rather he can see the consequences of every possible action he would have made in the past after the fact.

For example, say he decides the best way to rule the world is through politics.  Some Byakuran in some other universe decides to investigate the occult, another decides to try and conquer the Mafia world, another researches ancient artifacts.  They can all share the results of their seperate lives with each other, so the Byakuran who is a politician knows what the Byakuran who researched artifacts has learned about the Trisetta, and whatever the Byakuran who has studied magic has learned about that subject, etc.

It's basically Naruto's Kage Bunshin training taken to an almost godlike extreme!  He has all the accumulated experience of all of his parallel lives, and each seperate life benefits from this ability so they can use that accumulated knowledge to amass even more knowledge and skills that are instantly shared with the other lives who can repeat the cycle, etc. etc., and all the information is shared in real time!

No wonder he's not afraid!  He's probably seen alternate worlds where he might have already been beaten and knows how to avoid repeating such mistakes!  Even if he loses in one parallel world (the one we see him in currently) he still wins in countless others as the other Byakurans learn from the defeated one's mistakes!

It doesn't even matter if the "original one" dies as there is no true "original Byakuran" (unless they go back in time and kill him before he met Irie and awakened this ability), and each Byakuran can exist independent of each other while still sharing info!

He's technically invincible unless you use time travel to kill him in the past (and even that might not work depending on how time travel works in the Reborn multiverse), because you are only defeating one across thousands of possible universes, and by defeating that one you make the others even more dangerous!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2009)

Whoa...but you'd think there would be a couple parallel worlds were Bykuran gained the trinity set. O__O


----------



## Otori (Aug 1, 2009)

G-Man said:


> What fundamental rule could have possibly prepared him for this!?
> 
> He had no way of knowing that Byakuran had such an ability sleeping inside of him and that making contact with him would awaken it!
> 
> Nevermind the odds of bumping into Byakuran in each of those radically different futures!  His changes to his own life shouldn't have affected Byakuran's going to that university so the odds of meeting him in some ghetto were astronomical in the first place!



Well, at that time I only knew of very basic spoilers...but, jokingly of course, there's that rule that you just shouldnt mess with your own future, and that's what he did. Resulting in Byakuran's awakening. 

Seriously though, the fact that Byakuran can even do that is just plain weird. :S


----------



## Skylit (Aug 1, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Whoa...but you'd think there would be a couple parallel worlds were Bykuran gained the trinity set. O__O



So..

Tsuna & Co. must travel to each parallel worlds.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow, this chapter raised the bar tremendously. I always loved multiverse-spanning stories.

If the mangaka can pull of a plotline that bears out the grand scope of Byakuran's ability, then KHR might well be among the best shounen currently running.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2009)

Skylit said:


> So..
> 
> Tsuna & Co. must travel to each parallel worlds.



That ensures the mangaka has an unlimited source of material to keep the series going for all eternity


----------



## Serp (Aug 1, 2009)

Well Tsuna obviously uses his sky flame to harmonise himself with his alternate selves, gaining a super Nakama powerup  (AKA Digimon 02 and TTGL) and then beats Byakuran


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 1, 2009)

I want to see some Crisis on Infinite Earths-level shit, myself.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 1, 2009)

Serp said:


> Well Tsuna obviously uses his sky flame to harmonise himself with his alternate selves, gaining a super Nakama powerup  (AKA Digimon 02 and TTGL) and then beats Byakuran



That would be pretty lame.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 1, 2009)

I haven't felt genuinely excited in the direction a manga's taking in over a year. KHR did it, and that's something 

Too early to judge yet, though.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 1, 2009)

Somehow, I both like and dislike this plottwist.

Anyway, well thought out reply G-man.


----------



## Serp (Aug 1, 2009)

Skylit said:


> That would be pretty lame.



I wasn't being serious btw


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 1, 2009)

Serp said:


> Well Tsuna obviously uses his sky flame to harmonise himself with his alternate selves, gaining a super Nakama powerup  (AKA Digimon 02 and TTGL) and then beats Byakuran



Most likely they'll finish the current war, Byakuran gains some godly power similar to Kefka in FF6, but then time freezes-or something like that- and the current Vongola have to travel to different worlds, where they gain the power of their other selves. Then, what you said will most likely happen during the final battle


----------



## Skylit (Aug 1, 2009)

Serp said:


> I wasn't being serious btw



I didn't notice that. 

Well...

Next week we can expect another talk-chapter


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2009)

Serp said:


> I wasn't being serious btw



Archiving this and your previous quote in case that actually happens.


----------



## Sin (Aug 1, 2009)

Hibari hates multiversal hiveminds...


----------



## Serp (Aug 1, 2009)

I wasn't serious but I won't be surprised if it happened, like all Hibari shit


----------



## Aeon (Aug 1, 2009)

Serp said:


> Well Tsuna obviously uses his sky flame to harmonise himself with his alternate selves, gaining a super Nakama powerup  (AKA Digimon 02 and TTGL) and then beats Byakuran



That's probably tied to Byakuran's power as well since his attribute is also sky.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Aug 2, 2009)

Gibberish said:


> Most likely they'll finish the current war, Byakuran gains some godly power similar to Kefka in FF6, but then time freezes-or something like that- and the current Vongola have to travel to different worlds, where they gain the power of their other selves. Then, what you said will most likely happen during the final battle



Better yet, he gains hold of the Trinity Set and pulls a multiversal compression akin to FFVIII Ultimecia's time compression .


----------



## son_michael (Aug 2, 2009)

I still wanna know how he brainwashed the little girl.


----------



## Power16 (Aug 2, 2009)

Reborn verse should still be just one Universe since how Universes are in verses like DC and Marvel is with infinite timelines as describe in this chp with all the different parallel worlds by time traveling.

This direction kind of brought so much life to Byakuran's character and this guy should be a genius in like everything can't wait for him to fight(i really want some Dino or Reborn involvement).


----------



## Vault (Aug 2, 2009)

Reborn must intervene now if they want to stand a chance


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 2, 2009)

Vault said:


> Reborn must intervene now if they want to stand a chance



not only reborn 
i want to see Lambo


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 5, 2009)

I love the pairing ByaXBlue 



son_michael said:


> I still wanna know how he brainwashed the little girl.



I'm curious about what he did to Uni too...:/


----------



## Skylit (Aug 5, 2009)

Srsly, everyone of us know that Mukuro will appear in front of Byakuran with the word: "Kufufufufu."


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 5, 2009)

^ that idea sounds so awesome and hawt 

mukuro-sama pek

I was reading one of those radio interviews Amano did, I found this really funny part XD



> Question 2: *cries* I had to translate this one on my own, and if just so happened to have some idiot fan obsessed with double negatives and connotations, dammit >< (no offense to the fan by the way ^^
> 
> Fan: Hello? Is this Amano-sensei?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 5, 2009)

^  Nice read. 
I've read some of the radio translations, including the one about her liking a BL pairing from the series, along with her assistants, haha.


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 5, 2009)

Hibari will bite him to dead


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 5, 2009)

Then I'll bite Hibari to death. 




@Tuna: I think I read that one ;p


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 5, 2009)

son_michael said:


> I still wanna know how he brainwashed the little girl.



Who the hell cares, lolis get brainwashed every other chapter in manga.

I want some random destruction now, go Hibari.


----------



## oakzap425 (Aug 5, 2009)

Tunafish said:


> ^  Nice read.
> I've read some of the radio translations, including the one about her liking a BL pairing from the series, along with her assistants, haha.



...By any chance, do you have links for these radio trans?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 5, 2009)

Serp said:


> Well Tsuna obviously uses his sky flame to harmonise himself with his alternate selves, gaining a super Nakama powerup  (AKA Digimon 02 and TTGL) and then beats Byakuran



Dont joke about that shit. It could really happen.


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 5, 2009)

oakzap425 said:


> ...By any chance, do you have links for these radio trans?


Yes, I do.


*Spoiler*: __ 




This mentions Amano does like a pairing (shounen-ai, really).

This mentions a 5927 fan's interview and Amano's assistant.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 6, 2009)

Those interviews are awesome.


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 6, 2009)

Took me half an hour to render this nicely T________________T;;



Now I'm going to attempt to colour it >____<


----------



## spaZ (Aug 6, 2009)

Took you half and hour to render that? LOL and doesn't look like you did a very good job either.


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 6, 2009)

How do you mean? I got rid of the background (and Zakuro), there aren't any bits in between his hair or anywhere. 

If you have any constructive criticism, please say it. Or, if you think you could do better, then you're very welcome.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 6, 2009)

lol ignore spaz it looks decent altho im not photoshop pro 

no spoilers either


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 6, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> Took me half an hour to render this nicely T________________T;;
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm going to attempt to colour it >____<



Brilliant. This will just help with developing your photoshop  skills. 



spaZ said:


> Took you half and hour to render that? LOL and doesn't look like you did a very good job either.



 Hey hey hey, it's a good render. 



~Riku~ said:


> How do you mean? I got rid of the background (and Zakuro), there aren't any bits in between his hair or anywhere.
> 
> If you have any constructive criticism, please say it. Or, if you think you could do better, then you're very welcome.



It's good trust me.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 6, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> How do you mean? I got rid of the background (and Zakuro), there aren't any bits in between his hair or anywhere.
> 
> If you have any constructive criticism, please say it. Or, if you think you could do better, then you're very welcome.



It looks sloppy the lines are uneven in some parts from the rendering and its pixeled on top of whats her names head. Its also blurred in some parts but that might just be from the crappy cleaning. 

I could do better, look at my sig thats how your suppose to render. Use your zoom more its your best friend for rendering.


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 6, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> lol ignore spaz it looks decent altho im not photoshop pro
> 
> no spoilers either



thanks pek



Tehmk said:


> Brilliant. This will just help with developing your photoshop  skills. .



Yep, I'm trying to improve from just hand-colouring 



spaZ said:


> It looks sloppy the lines are uneven in some parts from the rendering and its pixeled on top of whats her names head. Its also blurred in some parts but that might just be from the crappy cleaning.
> 
> I could do better, look at my sig thats how your suppose to render. Use your zoom more its your best friend for rendering.



You mean Byakuran's hair? The quality of the picture was bad and the background was smudged in with black outline of his hair, not my fault if it ended up blurry, I just needed something good enough to colour. About the uneven lines...it didn't look too different from the original.

I don't really care about the top of her head...I just needed something done quick so I could start colouring. I wasn't trying to make it absolutely perfect, but thanks for that anyway.

I'm not some pro/expert at rendering and I'm to trying to be either. I just wanted to make a pic without bits on grey in between his hair and other small areas. And I do use zoom, I did it not exactly pixel by pixel, but close enough, that's why it took so long because he has so much hair.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 6, 2009)

Reborn! 253 Spoiler Pics

*Verification:* Confirmed
*Source*: 2chan
*Credits*:???

*Spoiler*: __ 


















*Spoiler*: __ 




1st Picture:
-TYL Tsuna in the coffin...

2nd Picture:
-dialogues talking about the advantage Byakuran have by having knowledge from all the parallel world.
-(picture of Genkishi...) Having the knowledge of the vaccine thats not even developed

3rd picture:
-something was pass to Irie,and messages from the past Byakuran were sent.

4th picture:
-(picture with irie and tsuna...)Irie talking: theres's a world when i met Tsuna by coincedence
-(other words are too small... he's in the 3rd year and small words.)
-(the boxes picture...) with the future where Vongola Boxes are create.

5th picture:
-(the multiple byakuran and arrow picture...) Someone saying: This means,amongst all the parallel world,only this world holds the future with chance of defeating Byakuran
-(and i think reborn says something like...) That is the instructions the you in the future gave to you in the past...and...??

6th picture:
-IRIE MENTIONS ABOUT TYL TSUNA'S DEATH. BUT ITS TOO SMALL!!!
-and follows.... Gokudera says:"He's alive."
-THE HANDSOME GUY DOWN THERE...IS PROBABLY...TSUNA!!!!

7th picture:
-(irie's face...) Irie: I still have hope of Choice rematch!!
-(Byakuran's face....): Im sorry, but i dont remember saying that...
-AND SMALL WORDS.

8th picture:
-PICTURE OF TYL TSUNA TALKING TO IRIE!!!
-Irie says something like.... You are waiting for Byakuran who wants the Vongola Rings, defeating Byakuran and also me and Tsuna from this era!! (sorry,it doesnt make sense...LOL)

9th picture:
-Uni:I guess i have half of the rights to make decisions
-Byakuran looks angry...


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 6, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Reborn! 253 Spoiler Pics
> 
> *Verification:* Confirmed
> *Source*: 2chan
> ...


Thanks for the trans and pics~


*Spoiler*: __ 



So they finally reveal more about TYL Tsuna and whatnot.
Bout time.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





So Uni wasn't brainwashed by Byakuran, huh?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 6, 2009)

I need more Lambo-san!

Most adorable character out of all mangas I've read


----------



## oakzap425 (Aug 6, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I need more Lambo-san!
> 
> Most adorable character out of all mangas I've read



I agree!

I'm cosplaying as baby lambo for otakon next year.


----------



## oakzap425 (Aug 6, 2009)

Tunafish said:


> Yes, I do.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks for the links!


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 7, 2009)

^ You're welcome. 

So I was rereading Scryed manga today, and made comparisons.





IMO, I see resemblance.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 7, 2009)

Tunafish said:


> ^ You're welcome.
> 
> So I was rereading Scryed manga today, and made comparisons.
> 
> ...


it really looks similar


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like Byakuran's hivemind has its limits


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 7, 2009)

Chapter 253 is out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hoho, so the future Tsuna is still alive.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 7, 2009)

.125% chance of beating byakuran

pretty good odds


----------



## emROARS (Aug 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I think Byakuran has a thing for Uri and that Uri is on Vongola's side. 

Oh and TYL Tsuna look hawt pek


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 7, 2009)

Koro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I believe you mean Uni.  Uri is Gokudera's box weapon.  Unless . . . .




I don't care that it was one panel, in profile, and in which most of his face couldn't be made out:  TYL Tsuna was a badass .


----------



## spaZ (Aug 7, 2009)

I am really getting sick and tired of this choice game can't they just fucking fight already.


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 7, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I am really getting sick and tired of this choice game can't they just fucking fight already.



But . . . that's what they do during Choice.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 7, 2009)

Pfft you call that a fight? It was so boring the second round better be more fun.


----------



## Otori (Aug 7, 2009)

TYL Tsuna was cool  How did he know such things would come to pass?
I think Spaz means just to screw all this Choice crap and rules and just duke it out. But I think it makes things more interesting...

Seems like we get Uni's side of things next week.


----------



## Serp (Aug 7, 2009)

Byakuran's power


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 7, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Pfft you call that a fight? It was so boring the second round better be more fun.



At least it's unique.  A structured strategic "game" has the potential to be far more interesting than just another shounen brawl.  It would have been nicer if the fights had been better developed, but considering the first round was mainly about setting up how much of a threat the Millefiore are and how despite using their new box weapons the Vongola basically did nothing against them, it was to be expected.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 7, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> .125% chance of beating byakuran
> 
> pretty good odds



Well, actually it's 12.5%.

I suppose Uni seemingly brainwashed was part of the plan to defeat Byakuran all along.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm just wondering how Uni came to this place.


----------



## Serp (Aug 7, 2009)

Did it seem like Irie made out Byakuran could retrive things from his other universes, because it doesn't make sense how he got Rasiel after he was dead. But Irie says he knew about royalty that left this world aka he knew about someone who had died.  That part confuses me the most.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 7, 2009)

More like he knew that whats his name was still alive.


----------



## Serp (Aug 7, 2009)

But that does really seem so special that he had to use his hivemind for it. I kinda saw it as he knew of a world where Rasiel wasn't killed by Bel but oh well


----------



## emROARS (Aug 7, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




:ho


No I meant Uni.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm starting to wonder what this manga can offer after byakuran.

I mean what's a bigger threat than a guy that owns a multiverse?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 7, 2009)

A god.


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 7, 2009)

I knew Uni was putting on an act 

And now I'm extremely curious for the next chapter 

Tsuna looks so smexy...very much like Vongola Primo


----------



## spaZ (Aug 7, 2009)

The future Haru and Kyoko must of been going crazy over him hhahaha.


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 7, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I'm starting to wonder what this manga can offer after byakuran.
> 
> I mean what's a bigger threat than a guy that owns a multiverse?



A guy that can destroy a multiverse .


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 7, 2009)

I think he was with Kyoko, it's already been hinted, it's shown that she really likes him, and she did know his personality really well (when she helped him with Nuts) and then there's what he said to her, "It'll be fine... I will protect you. Even if it means... I have to trade my life for yours."

Haru is infatuated him...she has her own different view of him.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Aug 7, 2009)

Adult Tsunapek. Loved Uni showing up. Byakuran looked ready to kill


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 7, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> I think he was with Kyoko, it's already been hinted, it's shown that she really likes him, and she did know his personality really well (when she helped him with Nuts) and then there's what he said to her, "It'll be fine... I will protect you. Even if it means... I have to trade my life for yours."
> 
> Haru is infatuated him...she has her own different view of him.



You're going to be really surprised when he and Chrome make out soon .


----------



## Aeon (Aug 7, 2009)

Gotta love it when the cool-headed villain starts to sweat.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 7, 2009)

Byakurans expression was priceless.

Get ready to see Gamma show up soon to help Uni and the Vongola


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2009)

I like the mention of 25yr old Lambo. I wonder what the world is like from where he comes from

And lol @ Lambo's 10-year bazooka being the cause of everything


----------



## Jugger (Aug 8, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I'm starting to wonder what this manga can offer after byakuran.
> 
> I mean what's a bigger threat than a guy that owns a multiverse?



Stoping him again in the past?


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 8, 2009)

Need to ask this question as I cant recall if it has been covered but does anyone remember when the 9th visited Tsuna house when Tsuna was young and he saw a glimpse of power from Tsuna so decided to seal it up. In regards to that does anyone know if that power has been unsealed as I don’t recall the mangaka ever going back to that subject point.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Need to ask this question as I cant recall if it has been covered but does anyone remember when the 9th visited Tsuna house when Tsuna was young and he saw a glimpse of power from Tsuna so decided to seal it up. In regards to that does anyone know if that power has been unsealed as I don?t recall the mangaka ever going back to that subject point.



I think that's anime-only because I just read the whole story recently and I don't remember that


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 8, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I think that's anime-only because I just read the whole story recently and I don't remember that



Hmmmm might be I didnt really start reading the manga until after the battle for the rings with Varia ended.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 8, 2009)

So Byakuran seems to fear Uni? 

I wonder if Uni is the sky arcobaleno's daughter...


----------



## Aeon (Aug 8, 2009)

battlerek said:


> So Byakuran seems to fear Uni?
> 
> I wonder if Uni is the sky arcobaleno's daughter...



         .


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 8, 2009)

The Sky arcobaleno was not Uni or her mother, it was Luche, Uni's grandmother, Uni's mother's, mother.





Okkervil River said:


> You're going to be really surprised when he and Chrome make out soon .



nuuu, Chrome X Mukuro-sama


----------



## Skylit (Aug 8, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> The Sky arcobaleno was not Uni or her mother, it was Luche, Uni's grandmother, Uni's mother's, mother.



What? I thought Luche was Uni's Mother. :amazed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2009)

What odds, 1 in 8 trillion  

And in only one world Irie accidentally met Tsuna :S 

And while it's obvious the game can't have ended in defeat for the Vongola I didn't expect her to show up and put a temporary halt to Byakuran's plans.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 8, 2009)

I can?t even remember who is Uni i need to reread this.


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 8, 2009)

Skylit said:


> What? I thought Luche was Uni's Mother. :amazed





My memory's weakening. T____T;

Yeah, I meant Luche was Uni's mother, I'm so stupid. >__<;




Kira Yamato said:


> What odds, 1 in 8 trillion
> 
> And in only one world Irie accidentally met Tsuna :S
> 
> And while it's obvious the game can't have ended in defeat for the Vongola I didn't expect her to show up and put a temporary halt to Byakuran's plans.



People did think that it was all an act that she was under control, I'm glad that it's proved now, I was waiting for something to be done about Uni and it's come now.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2009)

Jugger said:


> I can?t even remember who is Uni i need to reread this.



The little girl that Gamma protects and the leader of the Black Spells of the Miofiore


----------



## Gallant (Aug 8, 2009)

An all-out brawl wouldn't be in the Vongola's favor considering how much they are outnumbered by Byakuran's lackies outside of the funeral wreaths.

Also this was a great chapter. Glad to see this future arc is back on track after the monotony of the Melone Base attack. Future Tsuna must be going "Just As Planned" in that coffin. 

Uni made a nice entrance.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 8, 2009)

so uni was never brainwashed?!    lol and I just like 2 days ago how I wanted to know how byakuran changed her.



I guess someone from the future told her to join byakuran? Future Tsuna perhaps? looking forward to the explanation next week.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 8, 2009)

I wish Vongola would have been sore losers and beat the shit out of Millefiore. They haven't done anything mafia-like in the entire series.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I wish Vongola would have been sore losers and beat the shit out of Millefiore. They haven't done anything mafia-like in the entire series.



Because I'm sure an all out assault would have worked wonders on Millefore


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 8, 2009)

Gallant said:


> Also this was a great chapter. Glad to see this future arc is back on track after the monotony of the Melone Base attack. Future Tsuna must be going "Just As Planned" in that coffin.



Everything is part of future Tsuna's reverse Xanatos Gambit.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 8, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I wish Vongola would have been sore losers and beat the shit out of Millefiore. They haven't done anything mafia-like in the entire series.



Because they have a pussy leader.

Tsuna is just badass in his.... uhm... badass-form.


----------



## Otori (Aug 8, 2009)

Gallant said:


> An all-out brawl wouldn't be in the Vongola's favor considering how much they are outnumbered by Byakuran's lackies outside of the funeral wreaths.
> 
> Also this was a great chapter. Glad to see this future arc is back on track after the monotony of the Melone Base attack. Future Tsuna must be going "Just As Planned" in that coffin.
> 
> Uni made a nice entrance.



 that needs to be badly photoshopped.

Really, though just fighting wouldnt make this any more intriguing, then it would just be like Bleach 

All these plot twists are keeping the Vongola on the edge.


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 8, 2009)

All out fighting also wouldn't make any sense, since arguably their strongest member couldn't do shit against the Mist Funeral Wreath.  It's better for the Vongola to try to take advantage of Choice to come out ahead.


----------



## El Torero (Aug 19, 2009)

254 confirmed spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Uni called Reborn 'Uncle'
Something about Uni being a doll controlled by drugs, but the soul of dark(yami) uni has hidden in another world
Uni holding alot of pacifiers heads towards Tsuna
Byakuran was putting his hand out to call Uni back but Reborn fired his gun to stop him
Reborn:If anyone tries to do anything to the boss of the Acrobaleno, I won't just stand and watch
Its Kikyou (Hahah) vs Hibari and Squallo nxt week


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Aug 19, 2009)

VS SQUALOOOOO?

In the manga? Squalo solos.

And Reborn actually firing his gun for serious?

OOOO


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 19, 2009)

Did I just hear Squallo? 
I'm uber excited.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 19, 2009)

OMG REBORN IS ABOUT TO KICK SOME ASS :WOW


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 19, 2009)

That sounds so fucking kickass!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank god. After Kubo's troll I needed this


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 19, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> Thank god. After Kubo's troll I needed this



I agree. Seems like Hibari will show us what he just learned soon. I'm so happy.


----------



## Serp (Aug 19, 2009)

Squalo


----------



## Otori (Aug 19, 2009)

Sounds like some shit is going down! :WOW


----------



## T7 Bateman (Aug 19, 2009)

Rebornpek. Can't wait to see Squalo fighting again. Hibari and Squalo are going to bring the pain.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 20, 2009)

Serp said:


> Squalo



Who is it again i really can?t remember? its time to reread reborn next


----------



## Skylit (Aug 20, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Who is it again i really can?t remember? its time to reread reborn next






-

Squalo:VOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOI! 

Kikyou: Oh shit. 

Hibari: I'll bite you to death! 

Kikyou: Oh shit.?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 20, 2009)

Awesome set btw Skylit.

I really want this chapter now


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2009)

I was right all along :ho Reborn can solo anything in that verse


----------



## Jugger (Aug 20, 2009)

Wikipedia helped me with this. I really have bad name memory


----------



## Skylit (Aug 20, 2009)

Reborn will fight Byakuran, not Tsuna.

I called it first.


----------



## Death (Aug 20, 2009)

What fight?  Reborn is too powerful for him.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 20, 2009)

Death said:


> What fight?  Reborn is too powerful for him.





Skylit said:


> Reborn will "fight" Byakuran, not Tsuna.
> 
> I called it first.



fixed for ya.

Hell. I want to see TYL Reborn.....


----------



## spaZ (Aug 21, 2009)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jugger (Aug 21, 2009)

Reborn is one badass character


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 21, 2009)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH how badass is Reborn 

just pure epic  254 chapters to see this eh 

and  at the end with squalo and hibari


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 21, 2009)

Reborn was a fucking badass mofo. I wonder if he'll finally fight. 

Did everyone's translation have Reborn saying "I don't care who the fuck you you are"?

Anyways this is what I wanted, an all out royale. Dino is there too right? I honestly don't see anyone on the Vongola side losing if it goes this way. Especially if Reborn is fighting too.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 21, 2009)

I think its all out battle from now on. Well atleas i hope that Ryohei can go EXTREAM soon


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 21, 2009)

I want Ryohei to knock someone the fuck out. Didn't Cornello say he has potential to be the strongest?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 21, 2009)

Hibari: You're in my way  *poke*


Holy shit, the Millefiore are screwed.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2009)

Reborn = Badass


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 21, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Reborn = Badass



Completely agree. Looks like noone will be touching his Uni for a while it seems.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 21, 2009)

RebornxYUni is cannon.


----------



## Tools (Aug 21, 2009)

Reborn- is one badass baby


----------



## Sin (Aug 21, 2009)

This just goes to show that even after all these powerups, Reborn would still own the shit out of everyone.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2009)

Sin said:


> This just goes to show that even after all these powerups, Reborn would still own the shit out of everyone.



Pretty much. There might be a little Arcobaleno arc after this.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol at Hibari poking Squalo.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 21, 2009)

Reborn>everybody else, its canon.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Aug 21, 2009)

Rebornpek. That baby ain't nothing to mess with. Uni is just so cute. Seems like the game is forgot and Squalo and Hibari are ready to rumble. Hope everyone else gets into the action too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome chapter 

Reborn going all badass, 
Squalo and Hibari jumping into the fray, 
Yuni dissolving the alliance and revealed to be the arcobaleno boss


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww, I wanted Hibari-chwan to fight Zakuro.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Aug 21, 2009)

Great chapter except pathetic Tsuna kinda ruin, stay in dying will mode for f**k sake

Finally some Reborn and Hibari kickass action


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 21, 2009)

Goddammit Tsuna just stay in HDW already. 

Uni's downright adorable. And Reborn was such a BAMF, man.


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 21, 2009)

I already guessed Uni was the boss - aren't the Sky flames always the boss?

Also, Kyoya was so cute <33333333333333 *poke with tonfa* ahhhhhhh  

FFFFFFFFFFFFF REBORN FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

BADASS REBORN


UNI <3333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## son_michael (Aug 21, 2009)

why did Uni retreat her heart?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, the sky flame users are always the bosses.

Good chapter. I love when the Arcobaleno get involved with things. Reborn was ready to take no prisoners. 



son_michael said:


> why did Uni retreat her heart?



So Byakuran couldn't fully manipulate her.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 21, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> So Byakuran couldn't fully manipulate her.



um she gave him control of the millefore, and threw herself in front of her loyal servant declaring he needs to kill her before he could touch Byakugan sama

Id say that's being fully manipulated

also how the hell does byakugan just have a meeting with her and give her drugs? didn't Uni have any bodyguards or something?


----------



## Serp (Aug 21, 2009)

Although the sky flames are always boss that bothered me. Because as shown in the manga family members share the same flame, so it would mean that others of a different flame type/family could never become bosses, hence I don't use that in my Hitman rp 

@Son_micheal

Uni went into a room alone with Byakuran, so he drugged her then.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 21, 2009)

Serp said:


> @Son_micheal
> 
> Uni went into a room alone with Byakuran, so he drugged her then.





lol that makes more sense


seriously this little girl is going into rooms alone with strange men when she's the leader of a mafia organization....what's up with that?


----------



## Serp (Aug 21, 2009)

Well Gamma and the other Nero said not to, but Uni said she would be safe, so her an Byakuran went in alone, but they stood outside the door and said at any sign of distress they would attack. But they wanted a boss to boss talk.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 21, 2009)

Serp said:


> Well Gamma and the other Nero said not to, but Uni said she would be safe, so her an Byakuran went in alone, but they stood outside the door and said at any sign of distress they would attack. But they wanted a boss to boss talk.



id love to know how he got her to take the drug


Byakuran=hey Uni what's that?

Uni= Huh? what? *turns head*

Byakuran= *shoves medicine pill down our throat* HA! GOT YA BITCH!

Uni= Yes Byakuran sama


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 21, 2009)

A good chapter but Tsuna looks really pathetic this time


----------



## Vish (Aug 21, 2009)

Agree with luffy no haki. Reborn was epic in this chapter though, saving Uni like that. =D


----------



## KohZa (Aug 22, 2009)

reborn is epic in this chapter as well as hibari and squalo .can't wait for next chapter .


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 22, 2009)

i just have to agree Hibari was awsome and squallo


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 22, 2009)

Is Hitman Reborn really nice ? I heard from my friend that it is really nice


----------



## BVB (Aug 22, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> Is Hitman Reborn really nice ? I heard from my friend that it is really nice



yeah it is nice


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 22, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> Is Hitman Reborn really nice ? I heard from my friend that it is really nice



you should watch and read it


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 23, 2009)

Serp said:


> Although the sky flames are always boss that bothered me. Because as shown in the manga family members share the same flame, so it would mean that others of a different flame type/family could never become bosses, hence I don't use that in my Hitman rp



It's because the Sky flames are said to be rare and they posses the best attribute, that qualifies them to be a true leader.


----------



## Serp (Aug 23, 2009)

I know Riku  you trying to school in Reborn. I just like to bitch.


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 23, 2009)

lol, imagine Faust as a Sky flame user


----------



## Serp (Aug 23, 2009)

It fits but also doesn't fit at the same time 

It will just really affect his fighting style, but it is a weird thought.


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 23, 2009)

Anyone know of any translations of these? Or if there are any more of them?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Achilles (Aug 23, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> Is Hitman Reborn really nice ? I heard from my friend that it is really nice


----------



## Novalis (Aug 24, 2009)

thats a comic that will appear in v jump from now on 
and yeah someone at mh has already translated it .


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 24, 2009)

Novalis said:


> thats a comic that will appear in v jump from now on
> and yeah someone at mh has already translated it .


Oh, thanks! Can you send me a link or something to read it?


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 26, 2009)

Tunafish said:


> Anyone know of any translations of these? Or if there are any more of them?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Imao


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy birthday to Ryohei (August 26th).

MangaHelpers already have some spoilers up.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently Mukuro is back?


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 27, 2009)

I think I almost had some sort of heart attack when I saw the spoiler pics...oh god...wow...

I am such a mukuro fangirl I disn't know that I'd get _that_ excited over a char....

Spoiler thread for those interested: Chase


----------



## Achilles (Aug 27, 2009)

^^ That place always takes forever to load.  Thanks for the spoilers all the same though.


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 28, 2009)

I'll quote it for you then. ^-^


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Hibari and Squalo stand against the Millefiore!!
> 
> Hibari: Come on.
> Kikyou: *laugh* Alright.
> ...


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 28, 2009)

I really like how Tsuna reacted and reaches out to grab Uni. I think I'm falling for this pairing.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 28, 2009)

So Mukuro is Chrome's Boxweapon - I see. 

I had an orgasm.

Mukuro pek


----------



## emROARS (Aug 28, 2009)

Do you think it's weird if I ran around the room shouting in happiness when I saw the spoilers? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh Mukuro pek
Oh TsunaxUni pek


----------



## Skylit (Aug 28, 2009)

RAW **


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2009)

TsunaxEveryoneinhisgroup is apparently the OTP of this manga. 

...not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Serp (Aug 28, 2009)

How did Dino know Mukuro was coming


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2009)

Serp said:


> How did Dino know Mukuro was coming



He's all knowing. Let's leave it at that 

But I should have known he'd be the one to keep Byakuran at bay pek


----------



## T7 Bateman (Aug 28, 2009)

Chapter was good. Loved the family standing up and doing their things/working together. Dino just seems to be all knowing. Mukuro looks like he is really to rumble.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 28, 2009)

Dino and Mukuro team up is gonna be epic. 2 high tiers letting loose. (Lol at Mukuro being in The Vongola Box the entire time)


----------



## Serp (Aug 28, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> He's all knowing. Let's leave it at that
> 
> But I should have known he'd be the one to keep Byakuran at bay pek



Have you forgotten how Mukuro vs Byakuran ended last time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2009)

Serp said:


> Have you forgotten how Mukuro vs Byakuran ended last time.



Yeah, it's the rematch I've been waiting for.  

Especially since some time has passed and at the very least I hope Mukuro has learned something during his extended absence.


----------



## Serp (Aug 28, 2009)

You think he can go from not even scratching him to beating him logically 

Lol Shonen.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2009)

Serp said:


> You think he can go from not even scratching him to beating him logically
> 
> *Lol Shonen*.



Well, that reasoning usually works for series of that genre xD

However, I'm not expecting Mukuro to win or anything of the sort, but at the very least put up an entertaining fight.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 28, 2009)

Mukuro to the rescue.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2009)

Lost in all this was the fact Tsuna copped a feel.

He's slowly becoming such a pimp.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 28, 2009)

Mukuro is 10x stronger in his real body than in chromes

you heard it here first


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lost in all this was the fact Tsuna copped a feel.
> 
> He's slowly becoming such a pimp.



*re reads chapter*

Oh...snap...didn't notice that panel


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 29, 2009)

Chapter failed because of bitch pussy Tsuna.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 29, 2009)

Wait, how did Mukuro escape from being Byakuran's bitch anyway?


----------



## Jugger (Aug 29, 2009)

Muroko has no change against Byakuran its Tsuna that will beat him thats the way shonen works. Well atleast he will hold him back so that they can get away


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 29, 2009)

Koro said:


> Do you think it's weird if I ran around the room shouting in happiness when I saw the spoilers?



I actually screamed really loud when I saw it and my brothers came running into my room cuz they thought something happened. 


All for Mukuro-sama. pek

Mukuro 



*fangirls over Mukuro somewhere else*


----------



## Vault (Aug 29, 2009)

Serp said:


> Have you forgotten how Mukuro vs Byakuran ended last time.



Real Mukuro >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> A possession


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 29, 2009)

How did the real Mukuro come out? In the future, was he still not in the Vendicare prison in the future?


----------



## Skylit (Aug 29, 2009)

Amano trolled us 

No srsly. I guess she will explain it. 

She isn't Kubo after all.

btw,

my girlfriend said she didn't know amano was a female mangaka, because she thought girls cant make such great stories.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 29, 2009)

^ I'm guessing she hasn't read Jane Austen yet 

And why is there no mention of SQUALO'S MOTHERFUCKING FLYING SHARK!!!!


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 29, 2009)

Skylit said:


> my girlfriend said she didn't know amano was a female mangaka, because she thought girls cant make such great stories.



When I first saw Reborn, I thought the art style resembled Kubo if he were a girl. When I found out Amano was a girl, it wasn't surprising at all.

Too many pretty boys in leather and cute characters to be drawn by a guy, in my opinion.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 29, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> When I first saw Reborn, I thought the art style resembled Kubo if he were a girl. When I found out Amano was a girl, it wasn't surprising at all.
> 
> Too many pretty boys in leather and cute characters to be drawn by a guy, in my opinion.



Yugioh


----------



## Sin (Aug 29, 2009)

God has arrived.

TYL Rokudo and Dino versus Byakuran.

Poor Byakuran


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2009)

Sin said:


> God has arrived.
> 
> TYL Rokudo and Dino versus Byakuran.
> 
> Poor Byakuran



There's no way Byakuran is going down that easily.


----------



## Sin (Aug 29, 2009)

Well no that wouldn't be fair.

Rokudo will probably let Dino play with him a little before putting him down for sleepy time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2009)

Xanxus would've solo'd Byakuran while still sitting in a chair. I'm pretty sure of this.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Aug 29, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> When I first saw Reborn, I thought the art style resembled Kubo if he were a girl. When I found out Amano was a girl, it wasn't surprising at all.
> 
> Too many pretty boys in leather and cute characters to be drawn by a guy, in my opinion.



I can't remember where but Amano did say that Kubo was like a mentor type to her. I do love her art and the story is good too. The characters grown are good but they still keep their little craziness their had at the beginning.


----------



## Serp (Aug 30, 2009)

Vault said:


> Real Mukuro >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> A possession



How are you sure its the real Mukuro, it was all misty and looked like he came from the trident, looks like a mukuro manifestation to me.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 30, 2009)

Serp said:


> How are you sure its the real Mukuro, it was all misty and looked like he came from the trident, looks like a mukuro manifestation to me.


----------



## Sin (Aug 30, 2009)

I bet Mukuro stabs Byakuran and becomes Arc Final Villain.

Mukuro + Byakuran Hive Mind + Control of Byakuran's army =


----------



## Novalis (Aug 30, 2009)

that is a mistranslation lol 
read cnets trans at mh and you will see


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 30, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Amano trolled us
> 
> No srsly. I guess she will explain it.
> 
> ...



It's not confirmed that Amano is a female.


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 30, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> It's not confirmed that Amano is a female.


Google and Reborn's BL undertones say otherwise.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 30, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> It's not confirmed that Amano is a female.



Yes it is....


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 31, 2009)

Tunafish said:


> Google and Reborn's BL undertones say otherwise.





spaZ said:


> Yes it is....



Officially confirmed? Source please? 

Because the last I heard, it was all rumours and guesses. Even in the radio interview they couldn't determine the gender because the voice was too even and 'boku' was used. :/


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 31, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> Officially confirmed? Source please?
> 
> Because the last I heard, it was all rumours and guesses. Even in the radio interview they couldn't determine the gender because the voice was too even and 'boku' was used. :/



You're probably thinking of D-Gray Man mangaka Katsura Hoshino who only last year was confirmed as a female when she made her first public appearance.

I'm pretty sure Amano is a woman, apparently this is her:-


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 31, 2009)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> You're probably thinking of D-Gray Man mangaka Katsura Hoshino who only last year was confirmed as a female when she made her first public appearance.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Amano is a woman, apparently this is her:-



Lol no...since I don't even read or watch D. Gray-man...I'm sure I'm talking about Amano. :/

Yes, _apparently_ that's her, but even that picture is a rumour, it might not even be her.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 31, 2009)

besides that image, i dont think thers any other source for amano's gender... i always thought amano male until i saw that photo.


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 31, 2009)

Amano could appear androgynous, like Kikyou


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 1, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> Lol no...since I don't even read or watch D. Gray-man...I'm sure I'm talking about Amano. :/
> .



 Go read it now!


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah, but it's not actually officially confirmed whether Amano is a male or female. No proof.

EDIT: @spaz: Give me official sources and proof that Amano is a female instead of being all butthurt and negging me to stop posting.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 1, 2009)

its not very hard.


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 2, 2009)

Just shows that there isn't official sources and proof, doesn't it? Since you and google both fail to provide me with it.


----------



## Skylit (Sep 2, 2009)

The Spoilers on MH just say: Mukuro vs. Byakuran.

that was obviously.


----------



## Tunafish (Sep 2, 2009)

Tsuna and Chrome watch in amazement 

I checked MH today and saw their first set of spoilers; how are spoilers posted onto 2chan so early? Is the newest WSJ already available in Japan?


----------



## Jugger (Sep 2, 2009)

Tunafish said:


> Tsuna and Chrome watch in amazement
> 
> I checked MH today and saw their first set of spoilers; how are spoilers posted onto 2chan so early? Is the newest WSJ already available in Japan?



it comes out next monday so they probably steal it from the puplisher


----------



## Serp (Sep 2, 2009)

@Riku I think Spaz was talking to the guy who asked for the manga scans.


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 2, 2009)

Well that just makes it worse for him/her, can't even counter back.


I want the new chapter. Muuukuurooo


----------



## spaZ (Sep 2, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> Just shows that there isn't official sources and proof, doesn't it? Since you and google both fail to provide me with it.



Ya? I wasn't talking to you idiot I was talking to the guy that was asking for the scans.



~Riku~ said:


> Well that just makes it worse for him/her, can't even counter back.
> 
> 
> I want the new chapter. Muuukuurooo


Whats the point in countering when your just going to fight it. Everyone knows Amano is a girl your just to blind to accept it.

EDIT:
Here Urban Assassin 
How about fucking here?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 3, 2009)

I thought it was common knowledge Amano was a female


----------



## oakzap425 (Sep 3, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> Yeah, but it's not actually officially confirmed whether Amano is a male or female. No proof.
> 
> EDIT: @spaz: Give me official sources and proof that Amano is a female instead of being all butthurt and negging me to stop posting.



Um, there have been radio shows with Amano on hosting/as a guest...


----------



## Achilles (Sep 3, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I thought it was common knowledge Amano was a female



She's a trap.


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 4, 2009)

Byakuran will beat Mukuro again,he is not match for him


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2009)

Between Yuni, that Belle chick...this manga is going overdrive with the loli. 

Good job, Amano.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 4, 2009)

There might be loli's, but there's some hawt menz too 

Oh Mukuro, Kyoya and Hayato. and25yearoldlambo pek

I want the new chapter out nao.


----------



## Skylit (Sep 4, 2009)

VIVA LA REVOLUTION!!! 



Mukuro is a selfish Bitch.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 4, 2009)

He's a hawt selfish bitch 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm thinking more people will pimp out Uni now considering that Tsuna, Mukuro, Byakuran and I bet Hibari all have a thing for her. 

But! I'm getting much more interested with the Acrobaleno nao


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 4, 2009)

Lol @ Byakuran eating marshmallows.


----------



## Yogiri (Sep 4, 2009)

He was stuffing them down his throat, he must have been pretty hungry!


----------



## spaZ (Sep 4, 2009)

I wonder who helped mukuro escape. Sounds like the vongola might have even more allies.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2009)

The yet to be revealed allies who helped Mukuro is what peaked my interest most this chapter.


----------



## delirium (Sep 4, 2009)

Do we know what happened to 10 year Chikusa, Ken and Lancia? I haven't reread Reborn in a while so I'm not sure if they've been referenced.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 4, 2009)

Real body time muthafuckas!

Cant wait to see what FP Mukuro can do


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Sep 4, 2009)

I think Ken and Chisuka are gonna come back.


----------



## Serp (Sep 4, 2009)

Told you guys it wasn't his real body


----------



## T7 Bateman (Sep 4, 2009)

Real body or not I loved seeing Mukuro. I really want to know who is helping him. Looks like some good fights will be coming up now that the FW are going after the family.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 5, 2009)

is it just me or did Mukuro look eerily similar to the missing Funeral Wreath?


----------



## Arcanis (Sep 5, 2009)

Tsuna's dad is the one who is helping Mukuro. They said a while ago that he was doing something important in Italy.

You heard it here first.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 5, 2009)

It's also interesting that Byakuran has not been able to have his way in all the other multiple universes when it comes to obtaining the power he's after.


----------



## bubble_lord (Sep 5, 2009)

The last few chapters have been great, feels like the Pokemon fights and playing games is done with. I'm liking the direction everything is going in!


----------



## Skylit (Sep 5, 2009)

I just watched the newest episode.

And I just want to ask if amano did explain how she got the idea with the arcobaleno's.

Just asking here, because we talked about her interviews here some time ago.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 5, 2009)

Aeon said:


> It's also interesting that Byakuran has not been able to have his way in all the other multiple universes when it comes to obtaining the power he's after.


It's not that he can't win.  He can't activate the overpowered rings w/o uni.


----------



## Sin (Sep 5, 2009)

Mukuro holding back Byakuran from his prison  

Final Villain.


----------



## Vault (Sep 5, 2009)

Mukuro was always Final Villain material  

And it seems defeating Mukuro, Byakuran was severely depleted so he went for the HP up and took out marshmallows


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh wow now this was an interesting chapter


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 6, 2009)

this chapter was good but Byakuran is becoming annoying


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 7, 2009)

> Mukuro holding back Byakuran from his prison
> 
> Final Villain


not if he gets bitten to death first by a certain someone who then becomes the final villian


----------



## Skylit (Sep 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Translated Script_ 



Tsuna and co returns safely to namimori.
Uni says sorry to Lambo for stepping on Lambo. And Lambo says he wants to step on Uni. 
Irie asks Uni if there are other transportation system. Uni says that she remembers that there is only one.
Irie suggests destroying the transportation system. Gokudera volunteers using some kind of bullet.
Uni says that just now when CHOICE was taking place they were on the island . That island is a yet-to-be-discovered island that serves as a base for Byakuran. That island is located at a place far away from Japan.
Tsuna: There is even a undiscovered island!?
?: Im afraid that?s the power of Byakuran.
The transportation system disappears.
Tsuna: It disappeared!
Yama:What?s going on? 
Dino: It seems to have returned to Byakuran, does it mean that the system isn?t being destroyed?
Reborn: This is bad , the enemy can arrive here any time.

Kusakube shows up.
Kusakube: Welcome back! The fact that you are here means that we have won!
Tsuna: Eh? Kusakube came out from the ground? Oh that?s right at the bottom is Hibari?s base(the temple) 
Kusakube: Let us celebrate!
Tsuna: No, its not time for that ! The enemy is chasing after us!
Kusakube: Enemy? Even though I don?t know what is going on, lets return to the vongola?s underground base. 
Tsuna: Yes, the underground base is very safe.

The surrounding is filled with light.
Gokudera: The transportation system is back!
The transportation system spews out light at the four corners.
?: Its because the transportation system is being damaged, which is why light is being spilled out at the four corners.
Reborn: No matter what, these people will still come.
Tsuna: That?s bad. What should we do?

Hibari heads to school. Kusakuba , Dino and his henchman(his name is Ro- something. It should be the one that?s always there) follows. Earlier on Ro-something said that he was buying beer with Kusakuba. 
Dino asks Tsuna to head to underground base and protects Uni .
Dino follows Hibari as Dino said that we might fight any time any where, and that ? So if we?re separated it?ll be easier for us to be defeated?

Yama: We?ll think of a way to fight them at the base.
Squalo: Lend me use your communication system, I need to contact our boss that bastard and ask him for reinforcements.

At base.
Someone: This base will not be located that easily. And even if this base is found there are security systems all over this base. There?s no way that we?ll be invaded so easily.
Reborn: Treat this place as your home.
Uni: Sorry to trouble you guys.
Tsuna: No worries.
Haru/Kyoko: That?s right!The enemy of women is our enemy
Kyoku/Haru: Yea. ( Once again I mixed up the names of Haru and Kyoko. If Haru said the sentence above this, this sentence is said by Kyoko.)

At communication room.
Squalo: Those who are confident, come to Japan immediately!
Lussuria: That?s interesting but we?re still very busy taking care of the aftermath of the battle against Milli.
Squalo: Gah what a situation. Where?s Fran? We did that guy?s illusion.
Lussuria: [Eh Fran?Umm] That boy is at that woman?s place ( Something along the lines)
Squalo: Woman!?
Lussuria: Her names seems to be W?
Squalo: That bastard! Call him here at once!
Squalo: Whats wrong? Lussuria!
Communication got cut.

Haru/ Kyoko chases I-Pin and Lambo in her undergarments ( Once again I mixed up the names. Im pretty sure its Haru though.)
Kyoko/Haru is changing her clothes ( I think its Kyoko . Same thing here if in the previous line is haru here would be Kyoko. )

Alarm Sounds.
Everyone gathers at the corridor.
Bianchi: Whats happening?
Tsuna: I don?t know.
Squalo: Vooi. Whats going on?
The wall behind Squalo collapse. Byakuran and the 6 FWs arrives!
This is too fast!
The 6 FWs closes in on Uni!




Fran.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2009)

Byakuran is obsessed


----------



## migukuni (Sep 11, 2009)

i can't wait to see what ryohei can do now...


----------



## Skylit (Sep 11, 2009)

chap is up at om.

Doubrew? 

Did we hear this name somewhere before?


----------



## emROARS (Sep 11, 2009)

Lol. BelxFran is not canon now. :ho

Fran is the man 

and lol at Dino. He can't go anywhere without Romano.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2009)

Well at least this manga isn't wasting any time


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





spaZ said:


> Whats the point in countering when your just going to fight it. Everyone knows Amano is a girl your just to blind to accept it.
> 
> EDIT:
> Here  Here you go
> How about fucking here?




1. Wikipedia is not a reliable source. Anyway, they took the information from Anime News Network. This is what it used to say on Wiki: 'Akira Amano (天野明, Amano Akira?, born 1973) is a Japanese mangaka known for the shōnen manga series Reborn! Akira's gender has been debated, but the general consensus states that she is female.'

Not 'Akira Amano is definitely female.'

Even that picture was just a rumour. For all we know, it could not be her. That picture came from a french biography on her which wasn't an official source and LJ took it, same with ANN, then it went everywhere. 

And the radio interview did not prove she was a female since it was ambiguous, her voice wasn't female like and she used 'boku'. This was all in 2008. Don't know what happened this year. Shonen Jump site doesn't say anything about her gender.




Mukuro was so awesome last chapter. 

And Fran pek he was mentioned 

Dino <333333333


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2009)

Damn, they didn't even get a chance to breath before starting another round of battles :S


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 11, 2009)

Zankuro.


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 11, 2009)

Which makes it harder for them...I wonder if Lambo will fight now


----------



## Novalis (Sep 11, 2009)

the last page was the best part of the chap 
kinda impressive and zakuros flame is really big lol


----------



## emROARS (Sep 11, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> Which makes it harder for them...I wonder if Lambo will fight now



20 year old Lambo 

But Zakuro looked awesome in the last page


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 11, 2009)

25 yr old Lambo 

I want to see Fran.


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 11, 2009)

I just saw the cover with Hibari and I went .

Now to read the chapter.


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 11, 2009)

Why are all the girls Kyoya fangirls >__>


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 11, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> Why are all the girls Kyoya fangirls >__>


I`m not a girl but i guess maybe because he is cool


----------



## emROARS (Sep 11, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> Why are all the girls Kyoya fangirls >__>



I like Mukuro + Hayato more tbh.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 12, 2009)

Best part of the chapter is Lambo as always

Can he do nothing other than be awesome and adorable?


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 12, 2009)

i'm totally Hibari fan 
i like Byakuran to


----------



## migukuni (Sep 12, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> Why are all the girls Kyoya fangirls >__>



oi oi , im a girl but i like ryohei... and hibari a bit

dino falling down those stairs was a sight to see...

zakuro looks really hot on the last page kyaaa~~~ a hot antagonist finally

the arcobaleno filler right now is pretty cool

Arcobaleno moves out nyaaa~~~
can't waitt


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 13, 2009)

MOST girls...in general x_______x


I know it's definitely safe to say though, that mostly all the girls who read the manga love yaoi. And there are more girl readers anyway, despite it being shounen ._______________.

I hate yaoi btw. >:3


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 13, 2009)

Hibari sama looked so sexy on that cover


----------



## Tunafish (Sep 13, 2009)

Looked onto the KHR's character profiles and saw Sept. 9th. Happy Belated Birthday to Gokudera 

Tsuna better swoop in HDW and save Uni like the "knight in shining armor" that he is. I will stand for no more of his useless exclamations about why everyone is fighting.


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Sep 13, 2009)

Hibari and Dino better fight in this one.

ALONG WITH ZAKURO


----------



## T7 Bateman (Sep 13, 2009)

DinoHiba cover was pure sexy. Good to see Dino hasn't lost his clumsiness. Can't wait to see what the boys can do against the FWs. I really want to see what Lambo does.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 14, 2009)

lambo's bull goes berserk for him XD


----------



## eunique (Sep 14, 2009)

I think zakuro goes against gokudera, just an opinion 
hihihi


----------



## Novalis (Sep 16, 2009)

pics and some text are already out ! 

la divina tragedia～魔曲～　Full MP3


----------



## Vault (Sep 16, 2009)

Squallo


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Sep 16, 2009)

Zakuro rapes life D:


----------



## Vault (Sep 16, 2009)

I know D: Seems lazy like Starrk


----------



## Novalis (Sep 16, 2009)

his yawn was the best part of the spoilers lol


----------



## Danchou (Sep 16, 2009)

This is the first time I thought Squallo looked badass. Good picture there.

The rest is stuff that doesn't matter. Chapter sounds pretty uneventful.


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 16, 2009)

Squallo looks incredible.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Sep 16, 2009)

No Squalo. The guys are going to have to step it up big time to fight the FWs.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 16, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> MOST girls...in general x_______x
> 
> 
> I know it's definitely safe to say though, that mostly all the girls who read the manga love yaoi. And there are more girl readers anyway, despite it being shounen ._______________.
> ...



I hate Yoai too. 

And am I the only one who remembered Gokudera's birthday?  Maybe it's because his is on the 9th and mine's on the 10th?


----------



## spaZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Someone better save Squalos ass or hes dead.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 17, 2009)

everyone was there(except for hibari and dino) not just squalo >.<


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay, seriously who is that guy at the end of the chapter?


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 18, 2009)

Squalol is getting ownd. 

And second on who the fuck is the Rameganeguy.


----------



## Yogiri (Sep 18, 2009)

^ at first I thought it was Chikusa, but then I was like lol no *facepalm* Chikusa doesn't have light hair.


----------



## Tunafish (Sep 18, 2009)

Dismemberment ftw

The glasses kinda reminded me of Verde for a second


----------



## Vault (Sep 18, 2009)

This guy looks broken


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 18, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Okay, seriously who is that guy at the end of the chapter?





Graham Aker said:


> Squalol is getting ownd.
> 
> And second on who the fuck is the Rameganeguy.





Yogiri said:


> ^ at first I thought it was Chikusa, but then I was like lol no *facepalm* Chikusa doesn't have light hair.





Tunafish said:


> Dismemberment ftw
> 
> The glasses kinda reminded me of Verde for a second





Vault said:


> This guy looks broken



No one remembers the ramen guy?!?!


IT'S FUCKING UNCLE KAWAHIRA!!!!  THE GUY I-PIN DELIVERS RAMEN TO IN THE FUTURE ALL THE TIME!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



*HOLY SHIT!!!  THIS IS EPIC!!!*


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 18, 2009)

Rachmiel said:


> No one remembers the ramen guy?!?!
> 
> 
> IT'S FUCKING UNCLE KAWAHIRA!!!!  THE GUY I-PIN DELIVERS RAMEN TO IN THE FUTURE ALL THE TIME!!!!
> ...


 Are you serious?????????? really is him???


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 18, 2009)

Read'em and weep.



Kawahira realtors.  Cut to I-Pin.  

From chapter 24 (and other occurences):


----------



## Yogiri (Sep 19, 2009)

Lol I asked if it was the same guy in my spoiler tag last page...guess no one paid attention.

Also, I want to know who the chick Fran went to see is. (he can't help save the world because he's got a hot date!)


----------



## migukuni (Sep 19, 2009)

unnn.. so the ramen guy is strong, unnn... maybe they get another training with this guy >.<

im wondering about this one, don't they seem more?

[/URL]
[/spoiler]

4* - akai kunoichi*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Avatar: 

Sig:


----------



## Yogiri (Sep 19, 2009)

^I think the guy between Tsuna and Yamamoto is Fuuta...not sure though


----------



## migukuni (Sep 19, 2009)

ahhh.. i forgot about futa... thnx

anyways young gamma looks really hot unyaaa~~~


----------



## Yogiri (Sep 19, 2009)

np, and yes younger Gamma does look pretty hot...but then again so do half the characters in Reborn (Amano and her pretty boys lol)


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 19, 2009)

gamma was always cool


----------



## Novalis (Sep 19, 2009)

lol fuck no 
please not another training shit 

whatever ! the chap was cool imo 
kinda annoying that the fight was skipped 
but there is a reason behind that i suppose 
and i hope that squalo is dead now 

and lol i dont like that new guy 
dunno why he wont be stronger than the fws though 
some kind of mistranslation maybe so id rather wait for another trans to come out


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh wow Squalo really got a  beat down


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't like KHR because all the guys in it make me question my sexuality

Seriously


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 19, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I don't like KHR because all the guys in it make me question my sexuality
> 
> Seriously


Yeah. And it doesn't help that the girls are butt ugly either. *shrugs*


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 19, 2009)

How the hell some people can remember the glasses guy's name is beyond me, lol.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Sep 19, 2009)

Ramen guy is cute. No wonder I-Pin is always rushing to get him his order. Squalo. My poor baby. I hope he is going to live. He will need a new arm and hand but we can work on that. I wonder how the Varia will take it when they find out Squalo's condtion.


----------



## Skylit (Sep 19, 2009)

Xanxus: "You piece of shit."

Levi: "WHAT!?"

Belphegor: "Shishishi."

Fran: "Whitehaired idiot."

Lussuria: "Poor Squalo~~~~~~~~ <3"


----------



## emROARS (Sep 19, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Xanxus: "You piece of shit."



  



Skylit said:


> Levi: "WHAT!?"







Skylit said:


> Belphegor: "Shishishi."







Skylit said:


> Fran: "Whitehaired idiot."







Skylit said:


> Lussuria: "Poor Squalo~~~~~~~~ <3"





Seriously though, poor Squalo.


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 19, 2009)

it was his wish tho


----------



## Yogiri (Sep 19, 2009)

^Exactly, it was Squalo's decision to stay back and fight so he had it coming, but it seems that he still thinks he can win, so good on Squalo for staying positive.

Also lol@Yamamoto getting kicked in the face.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 20, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I don't like KHR because all the guys in it make me question my sexuality
> 
> Seriously



hahaha~~~ 
oh my...~~~ 

@yogiri i hate your sig making fun of ryohei ... unnn...


----------



## Yogiri (Sep 20, 2009)

^He's one of my favorite characters, but it made me laugh so I couldn't resist.


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 20, 2009)

ryhoei is absolute one of the bests i mean ..TO THE EXTREME !!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2009)

My GAWD Squallo is superb pek


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 20, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Yeah. And it doesn't help that the girls are butt ugly either. *shrugs*



Chrome, Uni and teenage I-Pin have that moe moe thing going for them, especially Chrome. 

I have a feeling the ramen guy was one of the people involved in Verde's research.


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 20, 2009)

battlerek said:


> Chrome, Uni and teenage I-Pin have that moe moe thing going for them, especially Chrome.
> 
> I have a feeling the ramen guy was one of the people involved in Verde's research.



now that you mention that the Ramen guy looks pretty like verde


----------



## Skylit (Sep 20, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> now that you mention that the Ramen guy looks pretty like verde



Bute he can't be verde, because verde hates the vongola family.


----------



## ansoncarter (Sep 20, 2009)

love how they all just leave squallo to his death lol

especially when one of them will solo this guy in an upcoming chapter, and right now they have their entire team together


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2009)

Squallo cannot die.


----------



## Novalis (Sep 20, 2009)

he will not die anyway lol 
along with xanxus mukuro hibari goku and tsuna 
he is one of the most popular charas in the series 
and since when do mangakas kill off popular charas ?


----------



## Vault (Sep 20, 2009)

Deidara came 4th in the naruto character poll once, just letting you know


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2009)

Deidara was an H. character


----------



## Novalis (Sep 20, 2009)

oh really ? i dont read naruto at all 
so i wouldnt know but amano is another case anyway 

i would really love to know how much doujinshi she gets during a month lol


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 20, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Bute he can't be verde, because verde hates the vongola family.



i just said he looks like him 
i know he never can't be verde cause he is dead


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 20, 2009)

Novalis said:


> he will not die anyway lol
> along with xanxus mukuro hibari goku and tsuna
> he is one of the most popular charas in the series
> and since when do mangakas kill off popular charas ?



Since they're not the actual character, but the Ten Years Later version of themselves?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 20, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> now that you mention that the Ramen guy looks pretty like verde



Every male in KHR looks pretty


----------



## migukuni (Sep 21, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> now that you mention that the Ramen guy looks pretty like verde



that ramen guy is connected to haru, i-pin and possibly fon...

It's uncle kawahira duhh...

i agree that all male char's in KHR are all pretty... although ryohei is hot not pretty


----------



## Jugger (Sep 21, 2009)

There is going to be 4 weeks with reborn color pages


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 21, 2009)

Jugger said:


> There is going to be 4 weeks with reborn color pages



it's awesome! Also in 460 it'll be a scoop.



> #45 (05/10) :
> Reborn (Couv, Page Couleur + Scoop)


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 21, 2009)

omg, kawahira-san


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 21, 2009)

Jugger said:


> There is going to be 4 weeks with reborn color pages



Really???? oh yeah


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 21, 2009)

migukuni said:


> that ramen guy is connected to haru, i-pin and possibly fon...
> 
> It's uncle kawahira duhh...
> 
> i agree that all male char's in KHR are all pretty... although ryohei is hot not pretty



True. I'd totally let Ryohei box with me.



In his kangaroo's pouch.



Naked.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 21, 2009)

Jugger said:


> There is going to be 4 weeks with reborn color pages





omg laser pew pew! said:


> True. I'd totally let Ryohei box with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my... 

can't wait for color pages... hope we get a Ryohei frontal in color


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 22, 2009)

But I'm digressing, I am loyal to child Lambo

I think I could get in trouble for that kind of comments


----------



## migukuni (Sep 22, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> But I'm digressing, I am loyal to child Lambo
> 
> I think I could get in trouble for that kind of comments



oh my... shota to the core...
poor lambo


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 22, 2009)

I would never do that to my Lambo-sama


----------



## migukuni (Sep 22, 2009)

do what?


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 22, 2009)

don't fuck with Lambo

i forgot to say someone has to pay for his ball 
he says it cost 'gabzilliion of yan'


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 22, 2009)

migukuni said:


> do what?



Nothing illegal. Of course.

Seriously. I'm a good boy

On a separate note, I was pretty happy to see that Lambo had the biggest box animal out of the main guys. Can't wait to see what it's really capable of, cyborg bull > you


----------



## migukuni (Sep 23, 2009)

The Bull will pawn byakuran


----------



## Jugger (Sep 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 SO that guy is the owner of ramen shop where future ipin works. I wonder what that funeral wrath box will do when its in his chest


----------



## Skylit (Sep 25, 2009)

A Hell Ring. Oh yes.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Interesting. Kawahira not only has a hell ring, he's nearly on par with illussions as Mukuro. 

Reborn: 'There's no time, just do as he says now. Even if he is lying...' *cocks his pistol* 'We'll just blow his brains out.' 

And what the hell is the the body inbeded weapon box?


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 25, 2009)

Kawahira is awesome


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 25, 2009)

Well here it is the new chapter guysLink 
Kawahira is amazing!!!


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 25, 2009)

damn it he is


----------



## migukuni (Sep 26, 2009)

its probably a box that needs to eat a person's life force to work and since daisy doesn't die, its a good thing for her.

It's final reborn is stronger than the FW... haha

"We'll just blow his brains out"


----------



## Twinsen (Sep 27, 2009)

migukuni said:


> its probably a box that needs to eat a person's life force to work and since daisy doesn't die, its a good thing for her.
> 
> It's final reborn is stronger than the FW... haha
> 
> "We'll just blow his brains out"



If Reborn wanted to, he could pwn all the FW's and Byakuran with his pinky 
But he's too cool to kill weaklings like them.


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 27, 2009)

Twinsen said:


> If Reborn wanted to, he could pwn all the FW's and Byakuran with his pinky
> But he's too cool to kill weaklings like them.



excactly


----------



## migukuni (Sep 28, 2009)

i never get to see reborn action...


----------



## T7 Bateman (Sep 28, 2009)

So Kawahira has a hell ring. Cool can't wait to see what more he can do. I wonder if you destroy Daisy's box if that is the way you can defend him.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 28, 2009)

T7 Bateman said:


> So Kawahira has a hell ring. Cool can't wait to see what more he can do. I wonder if you destroy Daisy's box if that is the way you can defend him.



It's either that or the six of them are honestly superhuman.  Well, "super-natural" I should say.  Most people in Reborn are well beyond superhuman by now.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 29, 2009)

migukuni said:


> i never get to see reborn action...



You do in the anime and its cannon.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 30, 2009)

not enough, the vongola aint fighting for real in the fillers


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm currently on Ch. 82, just finished the Kokuyo arc. and I have a question;

Will Yamamoto ever figure out that this isn't a game?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes he does.

Eventually


----------



## neostar8710 (Oct 2, 2009)

where are the color pages? -________-;


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

Stock

New chapter is out.  Epicness abounds and the color pages are quite awesome.


*Spoiler*: _260_ 



Byakuran is broken, no doubt about it.  He gave info on the alternate universes fighters to this universes 6 Funeral Wreaths, so that's why Squallo and now Dino have lost.

Luckily, Hibari is here to save the day with handcuffs.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey bitches

Hibari stole the chapter


----------



## Skylit (Oct 2, 2009)

Hibari owns..... once again.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 2, 2009)

"Hey bitches." 


So what's with the handcuffs, lol.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 2, 2009)

Talk to zenigata from lupin the third

Hand cuff fu can kick ass


----------



## Skylit (Oct 2, 2009)

btw.

Isn't it a feat, that hibari punched daisy and s/he didn't notice that he was coming to him/her?


----------



## Tools (Oct 2, 2009)

Hibiri was fuckin awesome in this chapter. 

Handcuffs- funny but awesome.


----------



## mastermind360 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm just waiting for some Hibari Handcuff ownage.


----------



## emROARS (Oct 2, 2009)

I wonder what the other guardians weapons or items are since Hibari's and Tsuna already have their's? 

And lol at the cuffs, kinky or what?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2009)

emROARS said:


> I wonder what the other guardians weapons or items are since Hibari's and Tsuna already have their's?
> 
> *And lol at the cuffs, kinky or what?*



Oh jeez, I didn't think about that.  

Fangirls going insane in 3...2...1...


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh shit there is a new sheriff in town and his name is Hibari. Love those handcuffs(fangirling all overpek). Can't wait to see how down and dirty Hibrai can get with them

Poor Dino at least he got taken out because Daisy(who is a frog by the way) knew his moves. Can't wait to see what the other guardian weapons will be.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 2, 2009)

Hibari was awesome as all aways 
he just said 'hey bitches'


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2009)

Hibari's handcuffs will start making it's way through H-Doujins this year (mostly yaoi though )

But it will be interesting to see just how he employs the weapon in battle.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 2, 2009)

Hibari being awesome, like always

Anyway I really like to know who that noodle guy is


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Oct 2, 2009)

This chapter was great for two reasons, helps elaborate to many how Byarkuran's power makes him so dangerous. It also allows for the main cast to be focused on and allowed to "power up" to such seemingly high levels when their ten year counter parts were no match. This clearly shows that only the guardians and Tsuna can win this war because they are the only ones out of any of their dimensional versions to have their vongola rings.

By doing that it creates the ability to make Tsuna and crew the champions without them actually having to necessarily be stronger than the rest of the vongola forces. They simply have the monumental advantage of surprise, none of the vongola box weapons or ring powers were exploited by Byakuran in any of the other time lines. Dino's defeat proves that this simple edge is the only key to winning.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 2, 2009)

I wait for the next chapter I guess Hibari will show us an amazing battle


----------



## eunique (Oct 3, 2009)

hmmm
so we see
tsuna's mantle
yamamoto's sword
and hibari's cuffs
wonder what the others are...

Dino was pretty bad ass here too...

this hibari cuffs are gonna be in yaoi doujins alright: handcuffing tsuna or dino or ryohei or yamamoto lolz


----------



## migukuni (Oct 3, 2009)

you hate yaoi don't you eunique?

but man i wanna see what ryohei gets... a good guess is boxing gloves but that's a bit... i hope its something else... like Vongola Boxing Trunks, OH MY~~~ *nosebleed*


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 3, 2009)

"Hey bitches"  so epic


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2009)

I need to start posting in here .

Hibari's Handcuffs. Well well, hes going to kink up his opponent?


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 3, 2009)

The handcuffs are lame. This chapter really made me dislike whole box fighting concept now. Also, how the fuck would Hibari remind Dino of the first Cloud guardian, I don't like this arc anymore.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2009)

Well I liked it .

Whatsup with them?


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 3, 2009)

"Hey bitches" - Epic, classical Hibari entrance. pek


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 4, 2009)

I'd expected a bit more from Dino to be honest, but anyways, Hibari more than makes up for Dino by just that one phrase :

"Hey, bitches."


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 4, 2009)

Best Entrance Ever .


----------



## eunique (Oct 4, 2009)

Dino was actually pretty good, but the enemy already knows all his moves.

Hibari-san said -hey, bitches- oh my...


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh well, Dino actually tried real hard to get it over with but Byakuran is a sneaky bastard


----------



## emROARS (Oct 4, 2009)

I felt so sorry for Dino. 

I was liek nuuuu 

But then Hibari came with his Kinky handcuffs and I felt whole again. pek

Maybe Hibari will have the flame head now like Basil and Tsuna?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 4, 2009)

I want the handcuffs to flame . That would be awesome .


----------



## Tunafish (Oct 4, 2009)

Hibari be trippin' handcuffs


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 4, 2009)

Love your set Tunafish .


----------



## migukuni (Oct 5, 2009)

i like your yamahibari set...
makes me hot for some reason


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 5, 2009)

I liked the chapter. I wonder what effects the handcuffs will have?


----------



## migukuni (Oct 5, 2009)

i think its something like hisagi's kazeshini

were the chain of the cuff is extendable


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks migukuni


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 5, 2009)

Hibari will get revenge for hinamori xD


----------



## migukuni (Oct 6, 2009)

wtf is hinamori doing in KHR? lol


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 8, 2009)

Hibari brings new meaning to domination


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 8, 2009)

Hibari brings a new meaning to Bondage


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 8, 2009)

I won't lie, I was aroused


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 8, 2009)

Thats great to hear


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 8, 2009)

Of course, that's why I said it


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 8, 2009)

Then its all good    .


----------



## Yogiri (Oct 8, 2009)

New chapter is up, and Hibari's handcuffs are awesome!


----------



## emROARS (Oct 8, 2009)

Hibari WAS prretty hot this chapter. I wouldn't mind getting handcuffed by him.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 8, 2009)

awesome chapter


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 8, 2009)

Love Hibari's handcuffs. They were kinky to say the least. So one FW down less see who is up next.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 9, 2009)

Daisy was too weak... for an FW
i thought the FW would be strong...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 9, 2009)

Those handcuffs are opening brand new possibilities for KHT Yaoi Dōjinshi.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 9, 2009)

I can see the Yaoi Now .


----------



## migukuni (Oct 9, 2009)

yes, the new yaoi doujins will be out in a week


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 9, 2009)

YamaHiba Please


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 9, 2009)

Tonfas and handcuffs.

Police in the mafia?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 9, 2009)

Thats makes him even better


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2009)

An actual funeral wreath can't have gone down that easily (even w/ his ring confiscated)...right?


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 9, 2009)

it was hibari  he can take anyone that easily


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 10, 2009)

migukuni said:


> Daisy was too weak... for an FW
> i thought the FW would be strong...



Honesty I think what make them really strong is the fact they know what everyone is going to do so they can counter it. When Hibari used his box weapon that Bya didn't know about that left Daisy open. The FWs downfall is going to be that they don't know about Tsuna and co box weapons.

I wonder what other treats Hibari can do with those handcuffs


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 10, 2009)

I just hope the other 5 FW make a better fighting effort because the last fight was way too quick. Moar fighting tiem plz.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 10, 2009)

exactly i mean, kikyo was able to deflect lasers wtf and daisy was defeated that easily, dang... such a turn off...


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 10, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> it was hibari  he can take anyone that easily



this!! cmmon its Hibari the most powerfull guardian ya know


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 10, 2009)

Daisy was the Blueno of the Funeral Wreaths. The others will be a lot more promising, and I'm sure that once the Final Funeral Wreath gets revealed he's gonna kick some ass.


----------



## eunique (Oct 11, 2009)

i hope Ryohei gets to defeat a strong opponent and weeeew at hibari-san!!


----------



## migukuni (Oct 11, 2009)

i second that ryohei atleast defeats kikyo or zakuro or all of them at once


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2009)

I want Yamamoto to whoop some ass .


----------



## migukuni (Oct 11, 2009)

he already did, give the guys who doesnt have a decent fight a chance...


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2009)

Okay . Ryohei and Chrome to whoop some ass .


----------



## migukuni (Oct 11, 2009)

yes yes, and lets give lambo some chance, anyone betting lambo gonna pawn byakuran? ^^


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2009)

I hope not. I want a full on Tsuna vs Byakuran fight pek


----------



## Sin (Oct 11, 2009)

If we don't see 25 yro lambo...


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2009)

I want to see 25 Year Old Lambo, he was Epic as hell <3


----------



## migukuni (Oct 11, 2009)

i doubt he'll be coming out, i honestly want a fight featuring the others that has none
ryohei
chrome
lambo


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2009)

Ryohei did have a fight with the Snake Box Dude but it really wasnt such an epic battle since he simply whooped his butt so easily


----------



## migukuni (Oct 11, 2009)

yeh and it was the TYL one

that was a rape scene not a battle...


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2009)

. 

I think he'll go against ... Kikyo since hes a Cloud Guardian.
Hibari went against Sun
So Ryohei should go against Cloud


----------



## migukuni (Oct 11, 2009)

and if he defeats kikyo its official the powerlevels will be:

hibari
ryohei
tsuna
yamamoto
gokudera
chrome
lambo

hahaha


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2009)

Well depending on what Tsuna can throw out. 
If Tsuna fights Zakuro then Tsuna would be second.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 11, 2009)

kikyo is the leader of the real FW though... tsuna cant be second he's either first or third


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2009)

Ahh true true.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 11, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I want to see 25 Year Old Lambo, he was Epic as hell <3



I want to see him again toopek.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2009)

Awesome .


----------



## Higawa (Oct 11, 2009)

Bateman your sig is awesome


----------



## migukuni (Oct 12, 2009)

i want ryohei >.<


----------



## emROARS (Oct 12, 2009)

migukuni said:


> and if he defeats kikyo its official the powerlevels will be:
> 
> hibari = *mukuro*
> ryohei
> ...



Your not couing TYL Mukuro in this. I know he's not psychially there yet but he's still up there.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 12, 2009)

lets petition to have a KHR forum, that would be nice right? so who's with me? ^^

KHR Library
KHR Fanworks
KHR battledome
KHR TV Station

 LETS DO IT to the EXTREME!!!


----------



## emROARS (Oct 12, 2009)

EXTREME


----------



## migukuni (Oct 12, 2009)

any idea how we petition it? ^^


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 12, 2009)

Make a petition thread
Get people to "sign"


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 12, 2009)

It will never happen


----------



## emROARS (Oct 12, 2009)

Don't ruin my dream 

...I love you avatar


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 12, 2009)

I would like it to happen .


----------



## migukuni (Oct 13, 2009)

okay ill start one lol XD
you guys better sign in


----------



## Yogiri (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes! A KHR forum would be great!


----------



## eunique (Oct 13, 2009)

that would be good, but where do you petition it?


----------



## Vault (Oct 13, 2009)

KHR sub-forum? You are kidding right.


----------



## eunique (Oct 13, 2009)

you dont like the idea?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 13, 2009)

you really think it at the same level of notoriety than the HST?  You think it more discussed here than the other manga in konoha lib floor 2?


----------



## Vault (Oct 13, 2009)

eunique said:


> you dont like the idea?



It will never happen like Agmaster said there are other manga to consider and it all depends on their popularity.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 13, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> you really think it at the same level of notoriety than the HST?  You think it more discussed here than the other manga in konoha lib floor 2?



True say  .


----------



## migukuni (Oct 14, 2009)

well, KHR is the 4th most popular anime/manga following the HST, so i dont see why not, although i must say outside of japan its not as popular...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 14, 2009)

One Piece JUST recently got its own sub-forum. Katekyo Hitman Reborn wont be getting one any time soon


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 14, 2009)

Unless its popularity somehow boosts up suddenly which I sadly doubt.


----------



## Felix (Oct 14, 2009)

It took One Piece 3 years to get a Subforum
Keep wishing


----------



## Higawa (Oct 14, 2009)

that can take so looong

but I´m happy about One Piece


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 14, 2009)

Okay we get it, its impossible. Stop saying stuff like "Keep wishing" and "It wont happen" no more need to get your point across .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2009)

It will definitely happen some day


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 14, 2009)

it will probably not, otherwise it will get cluttered with all those avenues.
because if KHR gets a avenue, you will have a tons of series that deserve it just as much.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> it will probably not, otherwise it will get cluttered with all those avenues.
> because if KHR gets a avenue, you will have a tons of series that deserve it just as much.



Damn it!! thats right


----------



## sworder (Oct 14, 2009)

Sad really


----------



## Jugger (Oct 15, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> One Piece JUST recently got its own sub-forum. Katekyo Hitman Reborn wont be getting one any time soon



Well that kind of what one piece had before would be good start


----------



## eunique (Oct 15, 2009)

so i guess i can't post my KHR fan arts


----------



## Skylit (Oct 15, 2009)

Spoilers, Dudes.


*Spoiler*: _Text_ 



Translation: vortex.
Disclaimer, some parts of it are hard to understand without the accompanying pictures, and i was pressed for time... so please note.

簡易拾ってきたよ
Briefly picked it up.

山本、スクアーロの安否を確認する為アジトへ戻ろうとする
Yamamoto returned to the hideout to ascertain Squalo's safety.

ジャンニーニ、ビアンキ、スパナも同行する事に
Gianini, Bianchi, Spanner went along also.

ツナサイド
Tsuna's side.

山本と通信で会話するツナ
Tsuna's speaking with Yamamoto via comms.

ジャンニーニの案内で秘密の入口からアジトに入れそうだと山本
Yamamoto went into the hideout via a secret entrance with the help of Gianini's guidance

ランボ、ユニに遊んでと近近付く
Lambo is playing with Uni nearby.

顔面蒼白になるユニと具合の悪くなるクローム
Uni is ashen faced and Chrome is in bad shape.

二人とも近くに敵の気配を察知した為
Because both of them noticed the presence of a nearby enemy.

実はランボはトリカブトの変身した姿で、本物はソファーの下に縛られていた
In fact, Lambo is the shapeshift form of Torikabuto, and the real Lambo is tied up under the sofa.

山本達が出る時の隙を狙って入れ代わったらしい
Seems like he came in and changed places when Yamamoto and the rest were out.

ユニを捕らえ逃げようとするトリカブト
Torikabuto captured Uni and tried to escape

バジル、獄寺、兄が先回りするが、壁が破壊され逃げられる
Basil, Gokudera and Ryohei tried to forestall him, but the wall was destroyed and Torikabuto could escape.

壁の外には桔梗とブルーベル
On the outskirts of the wall were Kikyo and Bluebell.

ブルーベルが開匣し、かたつむりみたいなミサイルでツナ達を攻撃
Bluebell opened the box, and attacked Tsuna and co with a snail-like missile

ツナ達が怯んでいるすきにトリカブトは逃げようとするが、γに攻撃されユニを奪われる
Tsuna and co were taken aback, and in that moment, Torikabuto tried to escape but was attacked by Gamma, who snatched Uni.

トリカブト再度攻撃
Torikabuto attacked once again.

猿兄弟が応戦するも、猿兄弟撃沈
The monkey brothers (TN: not sure who) returned fire also, and were sunk. (TN: not sure of context, pictures will clarify, but the verb used implies sinking, maybe a metaphor for being 'done for')

γの黒狐もやられた所に超ツナ登場で終わり 
Enter Super Tsuna, where Gamma's black foxes lost.





*Spoiler*: _Poll_ 



1. Tsuna
2. Hibari
3. Gokudera
4. Mukuro
5. Xanxus
6. Vongola 8th
7. Squalo
8. Dino
9. Yamamoto
10. Reborn
11. Fran
12. Chrome
13. Belphegor
14. Vongola Primo
15. Byakuran
16. Genkishi
17. Spanner
18. Irie
19. Lambo
20. Fon







*Spoiler*: _Calender Pics_ 






2nd one should be Mukuro
3rd one should be Yamamotto
4th one should be Hibari.
5th should be Gokudera.


----------



## Blackstaff (Oct 15, 2009)

Full jump cover :


----------



## migukuni (Oct 15, 2009)

ryohei really isnt popular because he doesnt look like a girl


----------



## Higawa (Oct 15, 2009)

Tsuna, Hiba and Goku were obvious


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 15, 2009)

How the flying fuck is xanxus behind gokudera?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Skylit (Oct 15, 2009)

What the fuck is the Vongola 8th doing in the Top 10?


----------



## migukuni (Oct 15, 2009)

who's the vongola 8? the girl?


----------



## Skylit (Oct 15, 2009)

Yep. We saw her in one panel and now.... what the fuck?

And Squalo is behind her.

RAGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 15, 2009)

why on earth is Fon the last


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 15, 2009)

Dunno if this was posted here too: link

All I have to say is why is Gokuderu so high, and why aren't Dino, Squallo, and Yamamoto higher.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 15, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Dunno if this was posted here too: Karin-o-vision.
> 
> All I have to say is why is Gokuderu so high, and why aren't Dino, Squallo, and Yamamoto higher.



this one is so cool Hibari san pek


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 15, 2009)

Hibari is like the best character ever! True story.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 15, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Hibari is like the best character ever! True story.



I think I love you .


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 15, 2009)

We get Haxbari taking out funeral wreaths in just one chapter, lol, meanwhile it takes forever for Tsuna to end the fight with someone.


Hibari should be the main character.


----------



## mastermind360 (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm quite surprised Goku is up that high, I'd finish off the top 5 with Dino, Squallo and Yama along with Tsuna and Hibari.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 15, 2009)

Bastards he finished #2 again


----------



## emROARS (Oct 15, 2009)

Goddamnit Gokudera, your awesome and stuffz, but Xanxus, Mukuro and Squalo should have come beforeHibari


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 15, 2009)

I ask for a votes recount!!!


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 15, 2009)

Hibari will always be high up, hes sexy, an awesome fighter and all round badass pek.

But I agree XANXUS Should of been higher


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't understand why Vongola 8th is up there. I thought Yamamoto should have been higher. Poor Ryoehi is just not popular. No wonder in the color page the last chapter his head was the only thing you saw in one of the pics.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 15, 2009)

I dont understand how Mukuro got up there to be honest, in the latest chapters he hasnt exactly done a lot.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 15, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I dont understand how Mukuro got up there to be honest, in the latest chapters he hasnt exactly done a lot.



Mukuro is just pure sexinesspek. He doesn't really have to do much but just show up.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 15, 2009)

He hasnt been so helpful so it doesnt count if he appears or not


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 15, 2009)

she is right though mukuro is pure sexiness but on top is still Hibari with his hedgehog


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh yeah I love that hedgehog


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 15, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> she is right though mukuro is pure sexiness but on top is still Hibari with his hedgehog



Don't forget the handcuffs


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 15, 2009)

I also love that handcuffs !!! and Hibari!!(as a character of course)


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 15, 2009)

T7 Bateman said:


> Don't forget the handcuffs







luffy no haki said:


> I also love that handcuffs !!! and Hibari!!(as a character of course)



if someone i know wouldn't marry him here on NF i would do that
lol joking but he realy should be the main character


----------



## eunique (Oct 16, 2009)

you see the votes is in 16000+ so you see what im saying here, KHR is totally higher than other manga's except for the big 3, i dont see why NF not post a KHR sub forum, i mean other manga's only gets around 5000 votes and thats already a big thing,. KHR has 16000+ votes for the main and the lowest is 13000+ votes for the big 4, see what im saying, KHR is totally in a different league than other manga's here in the library


----------



## migukuni (Oct 16, 2009)

Onepiece votes was around 12000+ for #1 Luffy
bleach votes around 8000+ for #1 toushiro
naruto votes 3000+ for #1 sasuke
KHR votes 16000+ for #1 Tsuna

so if we go by there in japan, popularity wise that really votes is

KHR>OnePiece>Bleach>Naruto

though its only for the characters of the manga, and not the story of it, NF should really make a KHR forum


----------



## Higawa (Oct 16, 2009)

Any scans out yet?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 16, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I dont understand how Mukuro got up there to be honest, in the latest chapters he hasnt exactly done a lot.



Neither has Gokudera.

But everyone loves Gokudera pek


----------



## Sin (Oct 16, 2009)

Mukuro is too low.


----------



## krome (Oct 16, 2009)

Hibari .


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 16, 2009)

Hibari + Handcuffs =


----------



## emROARS (Oct 16, 2009)

I want the scan


----------



## Blackstaff (Oct 16, 2009)

Scan is out at MH by I eat manga.

Tsuna ftw and Gamma for the save 

An Oversized mace


----------



## Skylit (Oct 16, 2009)

Gammaawesomeness - check.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 16, 2009)

FUCKING FINALLY! FUCKING FUCKING FUCKING FINALLY!!  Tsuna finally shows up!!

I'm getting sick and tired of slutbitchfaggotpussycocksucking Tsuna.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2009)

Ganma and Black Spell adding a little spice to my Reborn fights


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 16, 2009)

gamma was so smexy and he appeared in the right moment 
i wonder if Tsuna will be able to beat that guy this time 
fuck i want to see Hibari raping the girl with the handcuffs :WOW


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Oct 16, 2009)

Motherfuckin' Gamma


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh hell yeah, Gamma and Tsuna looked so cool in this chapter I hope Tsuna could beat thet damn guy this time


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 16, 2009)

if Tsuna won't hibari will for sure


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh yeah those guys are my Idols I want to be like them!!:Nuts


----------



## son_michael (Oct 16, 2009)

this manga is great,its a shame it gets over shadowed by the big 3.



Tsuna is gonna kick ass


----------



## mastermind360 (Oct 16, 2009)

Tsuna better curb stomp this illusion guy quick sharpish.
I'm now beginning to hate fights with illusionists.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 16, 2009)

same here it began with the vongola vs Varia fight whem marmon was fighting chrome 
then with genkishi and yamamoto i so hated it DX


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 16, 2009)

Gammapek. He could catch me anytime Time for Tsuna to do his thing and take out the Mist FW. I think Kikyo and Gokudera should get it on.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 16, 2009)

i didn't see anything from gokudera in  long time 
hope he'll show us an amazing new weapon


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Oct 16, 2009)

yea his systema C.I.A was a bit to awesome so they haven't really included him in a real battle since its actual revealing. This way he can show its true full potential and commence with the butt smex.


P.S @ Soichiro, cool set...whats it from?


----------



## emROARS (Oct 16, 2009)

I happen to like Illusions. 

anyway, Tsuna came up in the last page quickly. Like one minute he wasn't there the next he was all dying will flaming shit up. 

but still good chapter


----------



## son_michael (Oct 16, 2009)

tenten-2-20 said:


> yea his systema C.I.A was a bit to awesome so they haven't really included him in a real battle since its actual revealing. This way he can show its true full potential and commence with the butt smex.
> 
> 
> P.S @ Soichiro, cool set...whats it from?



I know I'm not him but it's from princess lover. A great anime...I highly recommend it.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 16, 2009)

son_michael said:


> I know I'm not him but it's from princess lover. A great anime...I highly recommend it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2009)

Lambo is going to fight soon. I can tell, he's going to get revenge for being tied-up and impersonated


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2009)

Lambo doesn't need his future self to beat the 6 generals


----------



## migukuni (Oct 16, 2009)

ryohei is so unloved among the guardians, akira should have made him look more girlish, why does he had to have a gf, and its cannon, so he's no fun anymore


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 17, 2009)

Lambo san  just want to take revenge for his ball


----------



## migukuni (Oct 17, 2009)

soichiro... that's already over XD :ho


----------



## Skylit (Oct 17, 2009)

Lambo will fight Bluebell. I call it.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 17, 2009)

so ryohei fights kikyo? oh good, im really curious who the lightning FW is


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 17, 2009)

migukuni said:


> soichiro... that's already over XD :ho



who cares if he still remember 

by the way i think nonsense chan is really cute


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 17, 2009)

I want Bluebell to die already.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 17, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Lambo will fight Bluebell. I call it.



Crap I was thinking that


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2009)

But really lambo is at her level???


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh yeah, Hibari got punched in the face by the guy whose arm went into Dino's stomach... and he didn't even get a scratch


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 17, 2009)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Oh yeah, Hibari got punched in the face by the guy whose arm went into Dino's stomach... and he didn't even get a scratch



cause it's hibari he is immune against ass***** :Los


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 17, 2009)

Aww Gamma in this recent chapter pek


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah, Hibari is rightnow the strongest one


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 17, 2009)

Hibari is the strongest person ever to exist in the reborn universe  he will probabally end up going to the other parallell worlds and kill Byakuran for fun


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 17, 2009)

tenten-2-20 said:


> yea his systema C.I.A was a bit to awesome so they haven't really included him in a real battle since its actual revealing. This way he can show its true full potential and commence with the butt smex



I can't wait to see what upgrades he made to the systema. I think Kikyo will not know what is about to hit him. I know what thing about that fight is that it will be pure sexiness


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 17, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Hibari is the strongest person ever to exist in the reborn universe  he will probabally end up going to the other parallell worlds and kill Byakuran for fun



i so hope it comes true


----------



## Skylit (Oct 17, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> But really lambo is at her level???



RLambo has a fucking bull.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 17, 2009)

Lambos Box Animal is a fucking Armored bull  Pwnage


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 17, 2009)

i guess Lambos bull is the strongst of them


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 17, 2009)

IS THAT A VAMPIRE HIBARI I SEE IN YOUR SIG SOI? .


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 17, 2009)

Blood sucking Hibarin


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 17, 2009)

Awwww .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh damn I forget that he has a fantastic bull, and Soichiro bro your Blood sucking Hibarin looks cool


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 17, 2009)

That bull really was epic .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah, I want to see it in battle and even better, animated


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 17, 2009)

when lambo opened his box for the first time and gokudera and ryohei got beaten up in a second
they both was just like   
Link removed


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2009)

Hell yeah !! i want to see that in animtion, That great bull taking down Gokudera and Ryohei


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 17, 2009)

Now if we can get 25 year old Lambo with the bull I would fangirl all over this manga


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 17, 2009)

T7 Bateman said:


> Now if we can get 25 year old Lambo with the bull I would fangirl all over this manga


You wouldnt be the only one


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 17, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> Hell yeah !! i want to see that in animtion, That great bull taking down Gokudera and Ryohei



let's just hope that part won't get messed 



T7 Bateman said:


> Now if we can get 25 year old Lambo with the bull I would fangirl all over this manga



but the 25 year old lambo isn't so funny 
Kid Lambo san rulez



Kelsey♥ said:


> You wouldnt be the only one



 you guys love 25 year old lambo that pervert xD


----------



## emROARS (Oct 17, 2009)

I love 25 year old Lambo


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 17, 2009)

25 Year Old Lambo is Sexy .


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 17, 2009)

have to agree he is
thosee horns pek


----------



## Skylit (Oct 17, 2009)

And he is fucking awesome.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 17, 2009)

His Hair pek


----------



## valerian (Oct 17, 2009)

Worth reading this?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2009)

and his unstoppable fighting style, he is awesome!! but I still preffer the kid lambo-san


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 17, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Worth reading this?


Very Worth


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 17, 2009)

I love kid Lambo too but the pure sexiness of 25 year old Lambo and the power of the bull would take the Rebornverse by storm.

The horns are so cutepek.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 17, 2009)

T7 Bateman said:


> I love kid Lambo too but the pure sexiness of 25 year old Lambo and the power of the bull would take the Rebornverse by storm.
> 
> The horns are so cutepek.



he might owns kykyu this way


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 17, 2009)

Hibari --> Daisy
Lambo --> Bluebell
Tsuna --> Byakuran/Mist Dude
Yamamoto --> Zakuro
Ryohei --> Kikyo
Gokudera & Chrome - No Idea


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 17, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Hibari --> Daisy
> Lambo --> Bluebell
> Tsuna --> Byakuran/Mist Dude
> Yamamoto --> Zakuro
> ...



lol Byakuran sama ♥ you called him mist Dude


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 17, 2009)

Noooo I mean the Mist Guy, the illusionist


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 17, 2009)

Torikabuto ?
the guy who is already defeated


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 17, 2009)

Indeed.


----------



## Skylit (Oct 17, 2009)

No way that ryohei will beat kikyo. O:


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 17, 2009)

I see Gokudera fighting Kikyo. They already had that little skrimish during the choice game. Kikyo is for Gokudera.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2009)

hey guys who is the most poweful General?? Kikyo???


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 17, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> hey guys who is the most poweful General?? Kikyo???



good question 
i would say the magma guy


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 17, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> good question
> i would say the magma guy



That would be Zakuro. I do think he is the strongest.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 17, 2009)

T7 Bateman said:


> That would be Zakuro. I do think he is the strongest.



yup him 
he seems like to be more dangerous that the others so far 
eventhought he looked so innocent when he lost his fighting spirit
because he was not chose


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2009)

So why Byakuran trust more in Kikyo?(at least thats what i have seen)


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 17, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> So why Byakuran trust more in Kikyo?(at least thats what i have seen)



maybe lovers 
lol i don't know either but maybe cause they all act like they don't care


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh I go for the first one(lovers) lol :ho


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 17, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> But really lambo is at her level???



Incorrect

You should be asking this:

"But is she at Lambo's level???"


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 17, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> Oh I go for the first one(lovers) lol :ho



we could be right who knows xD



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Incorrect
> 
> You should be asking this:
> 
> "But is she at Lambo's level???"



if she can't beat a god then she isn't


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 17, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> maybe lovers
> lol i don't know either but maybe cause they all act like they don't care



I could go for the lovers bit. 

I do think Zakuro is the strongest, then Kikyo.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 17, 2009)

Byakuran and Kikyo sitting on a tree...


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 17, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> Byakuran and Kikyo sitting on a tree...



They can be in a tree, bed, floor. The yaoi fan in me can see many places.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2009)

and giving kisses mua muapek


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 17, 2009)

you guys 

first we have to prove they are lovers then you can talk

but i think it's going to the right way xDD


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2009)

Its the most probable thing, ya know its the mafia


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 17, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> you guys
> 
> first we have to prove they are lovers then you can talk
> 
> but i think it's going to the right way xDD



lol. You're right but hey there is not problem picturing how cute they would be together


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 17, 2009)

agree with both of you xD 

lol mafia lovers


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> agree with both of you xD
> 
> lol mafia lovers



hell yeah, only a question why the trust thing  becomes a conversation about mafia lovers?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 17, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> hell yeah, only a question why the trust thing  becomes a conversation about mafia lovers?



lol. I thought you started it. I just jump in.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah I started it, but it becomes weird  and fabulous


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 17, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> yeah I started it, but it becomes weird  and fabulous



lol. It did. All I can say is to many sexy boys in this manga.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2009)

Well there arent a lot of sexy girls in the manga, on ly some of them but the most are so cute


----------



## migukuni (Oct 18, 2009)

who's wondering that next arc will feature naito or aliens? like calling ranking planet~~ futa


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 18, 2009)

Futa   .


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 18, 2009)

his box weapon is really is adorable xD


----------



## Higawa (Oct 18, 2009)

Soichiro your set is great


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 18, 2009)

Tsunas Box Weapon is just .


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 18, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Tsunas Box Weapon is just .



Nuts is my favorite one pek when he says Gao 



Higawa said:


> Soichiro your set is great



thank you


----------



## migukuni (Oct 18, 2009)

does anyone think that this will be the last arc? of course is not

so what arc do you think is next?


----------



## Tools (Oct 18, 2009)

I may see a Time Skip arc in the future but not sure. Maybe it'll be Maifa vs the Law or something like that.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 18, 2009)

I see it as when their all older, or maybe something like that. After this a new enemy will come along.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 18, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> *Nuts* is my favorite one pek when he says Gao



Nuts ispek. I just love him. I don't know what the next arc will be I just hope it is as good as the ring conflict and this arc.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2009)

hey I also love Nuts because he is cool, powerful and cute at the same timepek and about the next arc I would like that more arcobalenos get introduced in the arc and not as fillers  like in the anime


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 18, 2009)

Nuts is much cooler then xanxus lion xDD
i wish to see more mafia family cause so far i know there are only a few
no doubt it has to be abaut the vongola rings again


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 18, 2009)

Xanxus Liger actually


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 18, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Xanxus Liger actually



it looks really bad  don't know either but i don't like it


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 18, 2009)

I love his Liger pek


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 18, 2009)

what abaut bels mink


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 18, 2009)

His Mink is so cute . Gokuderas Uri .


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 18, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> His Mink is so cute . Gokuderas Uri .



Uri is to adorable next to nuts is he the cutes pek

Hibaris Hedgehog


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 18, 2009)

OMG HIBARI'S HEDGEHOG pek

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL5jtxsTrQQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skylit (Oct 18, 2009)

The Owl on mukuro's level ftw.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 18, 2009)

Drunken Hedgehog > Owl


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 18, 2009)

OMG SO CUTE pekpek 
hibaris badass look made him scared


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 18, 2009)

Noo he got scared because he made his Master Bleed


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 18, 2009)

and what baut hibaris look  i would be scared if he looks at me like that haha
he might says i'll rape bite you to deah


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 18, 2009)

I wouldnt be scared. I would be like "LOL RAPE" Then throw his tonfas and ring away rendering a little more helpless


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2009)

Damn you are insane but in a cool mode


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 18, 2009)

just to bad she is the one who married him here 
damn you Kelsey just dam you xD


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 18, 2009)

I'll be taking my _husband_ now for a round with his handcuffs .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2009)

So who will be your love Soichiro???


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 18, 2009)

well the only one now who has the same look is fong haha
i don't love him anyways xDD
yours luffy?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 18, 2009)

*Sits with Hibari*


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2009)

Im a guy so who could be??? Haru????


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 18, 2009)

Lal Mirch? Shes pretty.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh damn I forgot her, she could be a nice lover


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 18, 2009)

There you go


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 18, 2009)

lal belongs colonello only


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 18, 2009)

I know they are so cute together .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2009)

yeah but so with who you pair me????


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 18, 2009)

Bianchi


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 18, 2009)

Kyoko? Haru? Ivy? Those girls who worked with Irie?


----------



## Skylit (Oct 18, 2009)

I'll go with Uni. Thank you.


----------



## Higawa (Oct 18, 2009)

I wanna have Lal Mirch


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2009)

mmm well its better than nothing or even better a nice Harem


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh yeah I forgot cute Uni  TYL!I-Pin?


----------



## Skylit (Oct 18, 2009)

Uni is mine, Bitches.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 18, 2009)

you guys forgot adult i-pin 

then i'll take bluebell


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2009)

Thats why I say a *NICE HAREM*


----------



## Skylit (Oct 18, 2009)

Loli, i see. You pervert.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2009)

Let me dream


----------



## Skylit (Oct 18, 2009)

I meant Soichiro.


----------



## Serp (Oct 18, 2009)

What the fuck are you guys on about


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 18, 2009)

Serp said:


> What the fuck are you guys on about



he called me pervert 

lol actually talking abaut the girls on Khr xD


----------



## Higawa (Oct 18, 2009)

I take Haru 

I want next chap


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2009)

So what??? i take Kyoko or Bianchi, Lal is for Colonello ya know(damn I want to be colonello)


----------



## Higawa (Oct 18, 2009)

To be Colonello would awesom!

But I would like to be Yamamoto!


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 18, 2009)

i would like to be Tsuna 

or Reborn


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2009)

Formally i want to be  Tsuna or colonello or maybe skull


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 18, 2009)

lol skull his invincible body looks just like venom from spiderman xD


----------



## Higawa (Oct 18, 2009)

Beeing Reborn would be cool too


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2009)

in really to be whichever arcobaleno would be cool


----------



## Higawa (Oct 18, 2009)

I know right

everybody thinks your just a baby but then


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2009)

You start to kill the others ahahhahaha


----------



## Higawa (Oct 18, 2009)

Exacta


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2009)

I like your thinking mode Higawa ahahhaha


----------



## Higawa (Oct 18, 2009)

Yay and I like your yours :ho


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 18, 2009)

killer instinct 100% just in arcobaleno mode ..get it now  
i want


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2009)

I guess all of us want


----------



## migukuni (Oct 19, 2009)

Being an arcobaleno is fine, but i want the baby gokudera XD


----------



## migukuni (Oct 19, 2009)

ah vongola 8 is mine she's hot look


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 19, 2009)

i like vongola primo  and vongola 9


----------



## BVB (Oct 19, 2009)

The whole vongola primo family does look like the whole vongola decimo family >_>

Nice coincidence, isnt it?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 19, 2009)

migukuni said:


> Being an arcobaleno is fine, but i want the baby gokudera XD



Baby Hibari plz .


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 19, 2009)

Karotte said:


> The whole vongola primo family does look like the whole vongola decimo family >_>
> 
> Nice coincidence, isnt it?



but they look more badass i think


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 19, 2009)

Vongola 8 reminds me of Haru/Lal Mirch Crossed


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 19, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Vongola 8 reminds me of Haru/Lal Mirch Crossed



I thought the same thing


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh good I wasnt the only one


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 19, 2009)

i have to agree


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 19, 2009)

Thats good to hear .


----------



## Skylit (Oct 19, 2009)

Vongola Secondo ftw.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 19, 2009)

Vongola Primo .


----------



## Skylit (Oct 19, 2009)

oh god. 

btw, i bet that vongola secondo family has similarities to varia.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 19, 2009)

Skylit said:


> oh god.



Bitch be dissing?


----------



## Skylit (Oct 19, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Bitch be dissing?



Maybe, Baby.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 19, 2009)

Ohoho   .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 19, 2009)

Vongola 8 and Vongola primo


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 19, 2009)

Primo is mine


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah, Primo is one of your husnbands, but Im only his fan. In other thingVongola 8 is mine.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 19, 2009)

Nooo Hibari is my only husband .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 19, 2009)

so whats up with primo?????


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 19, 2009)

I claim all the hot menz .


----------



## Skylit (Oct 19, 2009)

You are betraying Hibari. I see.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh hell naw .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 19, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I claim all the hot menz .



So I claim all the HOT Girls


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 19, 2009)

Fine by me Luffy


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 19, 2009)

I also claim you

PD:just kidding


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 19, 2009)

wtf i just noticed !!no one takes primo got it


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 19, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> I also claim you
> 
> PD:just kidding



Ohoho .


----------



## Vanthebaron (Oct 19, 2009)

Love this manga. I read all the new issues atleast 4 times over. What new power do you think tsunas gonna whip out on the funeral wreaths


----------



## migukuni (Oct 20, 2009)

i doubt they get new powers for now, i mean aside from their vongola box


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 20, 2009)

we want to see Lambos box in action once again


----------



## migukuni (Oct 20, 2009)

oh fuck soichiro i cummed on your sig >.<


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 20, 2009)

i know he is smexy and all but


----------



## migukuni (Oct 20, 2009)

when his boxers where off and he was talking to lucy... i had to pause it and


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 20, 2009)

lol i have that one for use but will use it later tho 
or i know you and others will steal it cause of the sexynes and cause he is naked


----------



## migukuni (Oct 20, 2009)

yes ill be thinking of it everytime i 
i think i might just watch fairytail always because of gray's pure smexiness...

KHR needs more bodyshots too


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 20, 2009)

Lambo, get in the game.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 20, 2009)

I want to see his bull!!!


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 20, 2009)

Bodyshot Hibari plz.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 20, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> I want to see his bull!!!



I know. The bulls will be awesome. I still want 25 year old Lambo.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 20, 2009)

More EXTREAM stuff from Ryohei that all we need


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 20, 2009)

we need from everyone more


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 20, 2009)

TO THE EXTREME


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 20, 2009)

wich one is better 
i like version italian better the guys there looks alive 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh my Hibari you sex beast you look gorgeous in both .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 20, 2009)

I preffer the Italian version of course, why? because my boss Tsuna and my sweety Chrome are there(and also all of them look much better)


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 20, 2009)

they always looks sexy doesn't matter what they are wearing
but italian version wins cause of Reborn


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 20, 2009)

Hibari looks hottest when wearing nothing. Ohohoho


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 20, 2009)

Kelsey-sis you are a perv, (even if he is your husband)


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 20, 2009)

I know Luffy dear, Ive been a pervert for a long time .


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 20, 2009)

poor hibari san what he has to endure been with you
haha


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 20, 2009)

Pfft, he enjoys it


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 20, 2009)

he enjoys it to death


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh yess .


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 20, 2009)

Kelsey you are so luck being married to Hibari. He's hot, sexy, and you get to uses handcuffs in the bedroom


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you Bateman, I know how lucky I am and I love it


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 20, 2009)

fuck


----------



## migukuni (Oct 21, 2009)

wow, i got an assorted negs for having KHR as my top 1 manga hahaha


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

what the heck were you guys above thinking  all deleted 

damn it i can't wait so see the darn fight against millefiore and lambos bull


----------



## migukuni (Oct 21, 2009)

cero is a KHR hater and he spammed ORA in this thread soichiro your sig made me  again


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

so he was spaming the thread  

lol stay away from my sig xD


----------



## migukuni (Oct 21, 2009)

im using it as a you know 
he's a KHR, fairytail, bleach, naruto hater


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

damn you  
see the 2nd spoiler on my sig and you will faint 

he is Naruto hater ? why on earth is he on this forum then


----------



## eunique (Oct 21, 2009)

nice sig soichiro, gray is a ravemaster, im calling it... damn gray has such a nice body


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

thank you eunique  i agree with you xD

omg yamamoto 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## eunique (Oct 21, 2009)

did you make that soichiro? nice yamamoto's
damn, im calling migu watching fairytail gray right now and doing you know what

im sure he's waiting for more gray action 

three guys from reborn would be

yama
hibari
ryohei 26Yr old


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

no i found them on devianart 
and same with this


*Spoiler*: __ 









wtf she should stay away from gray before she gets nosebleed


----------



## eunique (Oct 21, 2009)

migukuni is the guy, i think he's starting to like yaoi because of his two cousins, and it seems gray is the target of those two cousins of his


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

i thought he is a girl  so he likes yaoi ...and gray is his target :WOW fuck 

Lambo looks so cute here


----------



## eunique (Oct 21, 2009)

celest is a girl but migu is a guy
no he doesnt like yaoi, he's starting to like it


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

YAOI IS THE BEST THING EVER CREATED.

8018


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

Damn!!! all of you are insane 

and that likes to me


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

Luffy ni you are also one of us do never forget that


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

Muwhahaha .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> Luffy ni you are also one of us do never forget that



Thats why all of you Likes me

Hell yeah, you are using 2 Gray gifs in your sig!!!!


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

yes the hidden naked one for the girls 

i have a question ..what happend to uncle kawahira ?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

I guess he was on a trip


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

then is he the only one that could take a trip at times like this 

amazing  that needs chills


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

OHMYGOD Naked Sexy Guy


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

stay away from him xD


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

Who are naked???(without counting Gray)


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

Thats fine by me, I have Hibari .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

Well Kelsey sis I guess if you still like this Hibari will left you


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

*dream comes true* wel said Luffy ni


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

Hibari > Gray


*Spoiler*: _Look :D_ 



















HOT HOT HOT <3


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

omg those pics  
he looks so badass
just like a true boss


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh its much better, but Tsuna is still the boss  yeah!!


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

Hmmm.  .


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

then true boss next to Tsuna


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

Hibari isnt boss material  He has the power just not the care .


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

Well that explains all


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

did you forget he is leader of discipline at school he do care abaut those things 
he may not show it 
i could cry just now how can you say that


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

He does care but not for other people overall  
He cares about dicipline and when hes older he did actually care about his friends infiltrating the Millefore Base since he stayed behind to whoop all the Weak Ass Guys, But Ive never really seen a lot of companionship from him when he was 15.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

he loves cute little animals and that's something to start with xD


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

I love a man who loves Animals . I love that side of him pek


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

i aslo like little animals do you love me to  lol just kidding 
but yeah seems like he is the only one who really cares in that way
and yamamoto


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

Gokudera does care about Uri but Uro just doesnt want to play 

Yamamoto + Husky = OMG SO CUTE .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

Well the cutest box weapons are yamamotos doggy, Nuts, and Hibaris hedgehog


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

isn't he called koujiro or something like this

*Spoiler*: __ 











luffy no haki said:


> Well the cutest box weapons are yamamotos doggy, Nuts, and Hibaris hedgehog



Nuts saying Gao pek


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

I think Uri is quite cute when hes not scratching Gokudera about 
But Nuts is just pek. 
And agree'd on Hibari's Hedgehog 

OHHH I WANT TEH DOGGY <333


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

I guess We all want one of those  I take Nuts!!


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll have Hibari's Hedgehog <33


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

well somehow they are all cute 
specially reborns wizard


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

*HINT* Never put Hibari's Hedgehog down your shirt. .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh damn, that could be painful


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

It really would


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

alone the though it's painfull


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

The thing is this, you would have a nice, cute and lovely hedgehogpek but also you would have a lot of holes in your body


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

that's why i prefer a cute little Lion 
or bomber head like Lambo


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh well, I'll have Husky & Hedgehog *RUNS*


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

As I said before Nuts is mine!!! So Soichiro bro you only have to choice between chromes owl, lambos bull, that yamamotos bird or Uri


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

Fine by me .


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

and again you guys took everything


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

I only take Nuts, Kelsey sis is the one who take 2 of them


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

What about Kangaroo orrr, Uri O:


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

she always takes so much 

oh yay i didn't think abaut Uri 
now it's mines pek


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

Im greedy, OKAY?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

I guess we all are happy now


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

Yippeee <3   .


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Im greedy, OKAY?



why that angry look



luffy no haki said:


> I guess we all are happy now





i wish to see what byauran box weapon looks abaut if he has one


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

Because being Greedy is fustrating  

Byakurans Box animal will be a ... Weasel?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

He must has one, in other way I will kick his ass


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> He must has one, in other way I will kick his ass



a white phoenix would suit him


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

I dont want Byakuran to have something overly fancy like a Pheonix. Maybe an Eagle?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh yeah that could be cool!!


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

i like the idea of the phoenix 

or a white unicorn


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

Unicorn .

It wont be anything mythical because all the Box Animals so far are actual animals.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

So maybe a WOlf????


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

would be funny tho 

now i got it a white dinosaur 



luffy no haki said:


> So maybe a WOlf????



yes


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

Wolf sounds good .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

I believe a wolf really suits him


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

Wolf or Eagle


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

i vote for Wolf


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

or may be both of them ya know yammamoto also have that swallow and the doggy


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah but the Swallow was a result of the using of the Technique he does.
The Husky doesnt do much does he?


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

he takes care of yamas  3 other swords he has


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

True True, but hes not an offensive weapon right?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

who knows may be he can bite


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> who knows may be he can bite



 haha that's it xD


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

Well obviously .
I mean like special offensive powers like Uri, Nuts & Hiba's Hedgehog for example.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

maybe he ca use the 3 sword style who knows


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh no, but I guess I have read that both of them the swallow and Husky were one but in tweo animals so Husky is something like defense and swallow is the attacking animal (or im crazy??)


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

I hope so, that would be pretty awesome.

Also I hope theres another way for Uri to grow apart from using Kangaryuu's Sun Element


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

I dont remember well what was Uris skill??


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

All Ive seen so far is becoming a Big Ass Leopard.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

i got confused 
with the husky and swallow thing


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

Swallow = Offense
Husky = Possible Defense?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah its that, and if it isnt, well it should be like that in my opinion


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

I think so too, or else there wouldnt be much use to the Husky, I mean he keeps the Swords Safe and all but then during a battle he just lingers around and is pretty useless


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

i got it xDD


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

Lovley Jubbly .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

Jubbly????


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

Just a weird saying


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

it sounds lovely somehow


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh you blushed!!! I will say it to Hibari-bro


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

Wtf    .


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

do you mean me O_O'?
i didn't and if yes i should hide somewhere right now


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

Hibari will beat the both of you to death!!! it was a pleasure to met both of you


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

Hibari wouldnt hurt me, not if I bite him first .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh a nice plan


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

i'm going to die right? 

i quickly should get Dino san here


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

I will protect you from him Soi, Hibari is like putty in my hands .


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

what if he catched you wih the handcuffs then you lost


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 21, 2009)

Ohmy, I own those handcuffs dear 

Anyway Im off Night Guys


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

that's good then 
good Night Kelsey


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

Good night Kelsey sis


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 21, 2009)

Spoiler for this weeks chapter.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Read spoilers. Chrome's box is a glass lens like Allen from D-Gray man called D-spade. There is a pic of the 1st generation Mist guardian. I can't tell if it is a man or woman. Tsuna beats Torikabuto. Byakuran states that Daisy and Torikabuto are the weakest FWs. They are going to get the last FW, who is a ghost.
This is what Reborn says about the 1st Mist guardian.

Reborn: Legend has it that the first mist guardian uses the magical lens to curse anyone who looks at it.The next day that person will be floating on the ocean.The first mist guardian is similar yet different from Chrome, is a traitor.






The chapter should be really good. Things are heating up.


----------



## eunique (Oct 22, 2009)

i dislike the fact that tsuna beat torikabuto, that means that not each one of them will beat a FW, unless Lambo pawns byakuran, which is most unlikely


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 22, 2009)

T7 Bateman said:


> Spoiler for this weeks chapter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



really sounds interesting


----------



## migukuni (Oct 22, 2009)

it doesnt.. so hibari defeats the weakest FW and tsuna defeats a FW and probably defeats byakuran, then that means that other than Tsuna, hibari, yamamoto and gokudera the others are fodders, total bulshit, im starting to dislike KHR, i might have to change its placing on my list


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 22, 2009)

you are counting to much on your thought
therers no way byakuran could be defeated alone and you know it


----------



## migukuni (Oct 22, 2009)

im doubting ryohei and lambo solo'ing a FW, even though i want them to


----------



## Vault (Oct 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So mist guardian being a traitor is sorta like Mukuro  

Daisy and Tori are the weakest? Always had a feeling, Lava dude seems the strongest


----------



## migukuni (Oct 22, 2009)

i think kikyo is fastest he was able to deflect light speed attacks (lasers)
zakuro probably isnt strongest though, bluebell seems really strong too

humm, akira better do something good, or im gonna lower my KHR rank


----------



## Skylit (Oct 22, 2009)

Vault said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So it seems that the 1st mist guardian was a chrome-look-alike with mukuro's attitude.

/E: oh. the 1st guardian looks like mukuro


----------



## migukuni (Oct 22, 2009)

where can i find this vault and skylit


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 22, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> you are counting to much on your thought
> therers no way byakuran could be defeated alone and you know it



This. I love Tsuna but taking down Byakuran will be a group effect. I believe in this chapter Reborn talked about the Vongola family power comes from fighting as a team. There are 4 FW left. Kikyo, Zakuro, Bluebell, and the new one they are going to get. I think Kikyo will fight Gokerdura. Lambo may get Bluebell. Ryohei may get the new FW and Zakuro will fight Yamamoto at first but he may need help with him because I believe Zakuro is the strongest.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 22, 2009)

Ryohei needs to get stongest FW. Reborn needs more of his TO THE EXTREAM


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 22, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Ryohei needs to get stongest FW. Reborn needs more of his TO THE EXTREAM



you might be true but what can he do for now


----------



## Vault (Oct 22, 2009)

Ryohei seems to be fodder the way his trated :/ He seems to be the weakest too


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2009)

Vault said:


> Ryohei seems to be fodder the way his trated :/ He seems to be the weakest too



May be, but ya know, that EXTREME thing always let him to give a good fight


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 22, 2009)

his fighting spirit is just amazing


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah!!!TO THE EXTREME


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 22, 2009)

I like Ryohei but I don't think the author looks at him as important as the other members. Plus the fans don't seem to care for him that much if you look at the poll. I do want him to get a good fight. Maybe more people will start to like him more.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 22, 2009)

Its because Ryohei in most eyes isnt as sexy, and looks is quite a lot in the popular department, plus Ryohei's Extremeness is a little annoying


----------



## Malumultimus (Oct 22, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Its because Ryohei in most eyes isnt as sexy



Very true, I only like characters who I wouldn't mind sleeping with.

Ryohei simply has the weakest ties. He's the older brother of the girl Tsuna wants to bang, that's it. Gokudera, Yamamoto, and Lambo are Tsuna's inner circle; Mukuro was Tsuna's first antagonist; Hibari is the long-running rival. Ryohei could've been a guardian without us even knowing his name, really.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 22, 2009)

I feel sorry for the Poor Sun Fellow .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2009)

My prediction that Lambo would fight was not accurate in the least

Curses


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 22, 2009)

I agree. Compared to the other boys Ryohei is not the cutest. Plus him saying Extreme all the time does get on my nerves. Still I do want to see him fight and hope he puts up a good showing.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 22, 2009)

Byakurans thriumph card looks pretty like him


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 22, 2009)

Lambo is tied up bless him 

I would like to see him fight too


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 22, 2009)

for a sec i thouht reborn was riding his bull 

Kelsey your avy is just perv for boys anyways


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2009)

T7 Bateman said:


> I agree. Compared to the other boys Ryohei is not the cutest. Plus him saying Extreme all the time does get on my nerves. Still I do want to see him fight and hope he puts up a good showing.



It's not his fault that he's like the only male in the entire manga that doesn't look like the opposite gender


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 22, 2009)

Yamamoto looks quite manly, and Gokudera. Hibari is just 

Soi@ SHOOSH


----------



## Skylit (Oct 22, 2009)

The last FW isn't a ghost, i see.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 22, 2009)

FW           ?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2009)

Funeral Wreath


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 22, 2009)

Oic nao.

I want to see Bluebells real power but uhm... Snails?


----------



## Blackstaff (Oct 22, 2009)

I doubt Daisy is done for good and from Cnet 's translation it's made clear that Torikabuto isn't the sacrificed monk in himself, HE is the mask. 
So next time, you will probably see Torikabuto again and Daisy will find a way to take back his ring. Then it's going to be full cast against full cast, with fights for everyone.

Though from the starts, it has been clear that Ryohei was the weakest vongola. Won't change now. And stop with the sexy argument, it's getting annoying.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2009)

But he has a kangaroo

I don't think you realize just how awesome it is


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 22, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> But he has a kangaroo
> 
> I don't think you realize just how awesome it is



this  his box weaopn is really awesome but i don't think it's fit Ryohei


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2009)

Ryohei is the one who hasnt reached his box weapon level


----------



## Vault (Oct 22, 2009)

Kangaroo reminds me of Roger jr from Tekken


----------



## Malumultimus (Oct 22, 2009)

He was also called the weakest when Reborn first picked the guardians, was the first to have his Varia fight, and was the last to be brought to the future.

He's also never had a real "moment" with Tsuna.

It's truly not the character's fault here, but the author's.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 22, 2009)

Vault said:


> Kangaroo reminds me of Roger jr from Tekken



who might be stronger xDD
lols kangaroo has those rockets on his shoulder or what ever those things are


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2009)

Remember what the Kangaroo did to Uri?

Imagine what it could do to Lambo's box animal


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Remember what the Kangaroo did to Uri?
> 
> Imagine what it could do to Lambo's box animal



Lambos bull could definitely win or a tie, but Kangaroo couldnt win and about Uri, I gues he is the more useless box weapon that have fought until now


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 22, 2009)

he should do that to Nuts


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2009)

He should also do it to Xanxus' Liger, it's already beastly enough.

Lambo's Bull + Xanxus Liger > All


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2009)

even better Nuts + Lambo's Bull + Xanxus Liger > All


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 22, 2009)

if it would be possible a don't bad idea is if he could do that on all the vongola 
even on Tsunas X-Gloves


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2009)

Who's Nuts? 

Or is it a joke that went completely over my head?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 22, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> He was also called the weakest when Reborn first picked the guardians, was the first to have his Varia fight, and was the last to be brought to the future.
> 
> He's also never had a real "moment" with Tsuna.
> 
> It's truly not the character's fault here, but the author's.



This is true. I think she may be looking at her fanbase and from the poll you can see that they don't really like him so she doesn't bother with his character either. I do hope he has a good fight. I like the Kangaroo.

I wonder if ghost is Byakuran's clone or his twin.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Who's Nuts?
> 
> Or is it a joke that went completely over my head?



How you cant know who is Nuts?? he is Tsuna`s box weapon animal


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2009)

He's called Nuts? 

Blargh, I'm not good with names other than Uri and that's only because he's hilarious


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah!!! he is called Nuts, and about uri effectively he`s hilarious


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Oct 22, 2009)

T7 Bateman said:


> This is true. I think she may be looking at her fanbase and from the poll you can see that they don't really like him so she doesn't bother with his character either. I do hope he has a good fight. I like the Kangaroo.
> *
> I wonder if ghost is Byakuran's clone or his twin*.




My theory on ghost was that he is a Byakuran who is either A) from a parallel universe or B)The original Byakuran of this universe


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 22, 2009)

tenten-2-20 said:


> My theory on ghost was that he is a Byakuran who is either A) from a parallel universe or B)The original Byakuran of this universe



I thought of these but you could be right. I can't wait to see who he turns out to be.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 23, 2009)

i'll be removing KHR from my top 3 soon i see...
i dislike manga's that base they're storyline on their polls... that's why ive started disliking Naruto

i see atleast it seems to me that chrome was the one that defeated torikabuto


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 23, 2009)

Chrome was good in this chapter, I like her Weapon of the Lens's and the fact I do think Ghost is like a Twin of Byakuran or another P.U version.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2009)

yeah!! ghost has to be his twin



migukuni said:


> i'll be removing KHR from my top 3 soon i see...
> i dislike manga's that base they're storyline on their polls... that's why ive started disliking Naruto
> 
> i see atleast it seems to me that chrome was the one that defeated torikabuto



Oh c`mmon, remeber that it was supposed to be coordination so Chrome was the eyes and Tsuna the fists


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 23, 2009)

seriusly who could beat him if speed is left
chrome might could see him but she needs speed to defeat him


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 23, 2009)

Chrome's weapon is awesome dammit


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 23, 2009)

i want those to


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 23, 2009)

The Owl looked cool aswell pek.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah my Chromes weapon is so cool.

Kelsey sis your avy is so creepy and is scaring me


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 23, 2009)

IT IS SEXY .


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 23, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> Kelsey sis your avy is so creepy and is scaring me



i told her the same ._. she won't listen tho


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> IT IS SEXY .


Maybe , but it isnt good for my eyes


----------



## emROARS (Oct 23, 2009)

Mist primo is hawt 

but go chrome 

edit: When they got to the prison, I though he was going to nick Mukuro. @_@


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2009)

The 'new generation emulating the old' images are getting downright silly.  Chrome's face against the First's was silly.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 23, 2009)

Love your sig Emm .


----------



## emROARS (Oct 23, 2009)

I love what they say. 

I actually wrote it. 

and Kelsey, where's your's?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 23, 2009)

What do they say? I cant even understand it couldnt you of put it in english? .

My Ava's Sexiness makes up for not having a full sig 

*OHMY 4000 POSTS .*


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 23, 2009)

Kelsey your avatar 

and Mist Primo looks pretty cool 

this Ghost guy tho interesting


----------



## Higawa (Oct 23, 2009)

yes the ghost guy will be interesting


----------



## emROARS (Oct 23, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> What do they say? I cant even understand it couldnt you of put it in english? .
> 
> My Ava's Sexiness makes up for not having a full sig
> 
> *OHMY 4000 POSTS .*



I like sum japanese. 

I just says: 

Mukuro - Please say happy halloween to Emily.
Byakuran - Stop being so very noisy (cos he's trying to put a lollipop in his mouth )

and well done 

I want 1000 post already


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 23, 2009)

Higawa, lol when i saw the avatar,i thought it was Sora from kh,noice set man


----------



## emROARS (Oct 23, 2009)

It is isn't it? Isn't it when he's in Halloween town? O_O

edit: Just saw Reborn


----------



## Serp (Oct 23, 2009)

Reborn is emulating Mickey if that helps.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh I havent noticed that!!!


----------



## migukuni (Oct 24, 2009)

i wont be surprised if we're gonna see tori and daisy again

although if they fight against lambo, ryohei or chrome and thats all either of the three of them gets -in terms of fighting the FW, im dropping the series altogether


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 24, 2009)

migukuni said:


> i wont be surprised if we're gonna see tori and daisy again
> 
> although if they fight against lambo, ryohei or chrome and thats all either of the three of them gets -in terms of fighting the FW, im dropping the series altogether



well just wait to see what happend


----------



## mastermind360 (Oct 24, 2009)

Ghost had better be epic. With a name like Ghost, he should be owning everyone.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2009)

What Element is he again?


----------



## Skylit (Oct 24, 2009)

Thunder. **

And Thunder-characters were awesome until now.


----------



## Higawa (Oct 24, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Thunder. **
> 
> And Thunder-characters were awesome until now.



Just look at Gamma


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2009)

Gamma was pretty epic .


----------



## Higawa (Oct 24, 2009)

Indeed


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2009)

I loved it when he saved Uni pek


----------



## Higawa (Oct 24, 2009)

yes that was epic 

first I thought of him as bad villian but when his past was revealed I was with him


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2009)

Gamma reminds me of Germany from APH /shot


----------



## Higawa (Oct 24, 2009)

There is a bit similiarity yes


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2009)

Lovvleey    .


----------



## Higawa (Oct 24, 2009)

yep 

but I´m bored now!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 24, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Thunder. **
> 
> And Thunder-characters were awesome until now.



I dunno, the lightning boar guy was pretty fail.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 24, 2009)

.... i juss realized how many females are in the thread

Really is Reborn that big wit da ladies?


----------



## Skylit (Oct 24, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I dunno, the lightning boar guy was pretty fail.



Who?



TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> .... i juss realized how many females are in the thread
> 
> Really is Reborn that big wit da ladies?



Yeah.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2009)

Its because of the good looking males .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah its so big iwth the ladies


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2009)

Yush .


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 24, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Its because of the good looking males .



This and their cool weapons like handcuffs.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 24, 2009)

^^^ ...  smh


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh geez, so everyone really will just be carbon copies of the 1st generation. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if they are all just the reincarnated forms of the 1st generation or some jazz like that.

Anyway, I really do hope Ryohei and Chrome get proper fights. Certain characters get more than enough exposure. I'd be happy if Gokudera doesn't get to do anything else for the rest of this arc. /impossible dream

I can only see Lambo having a gag fight if he can't go into his older forms so I'm not expecting much there.

Also whoever said Ghost is Byakuran from a parallel world or a clone, I agree. At least it would be more interesting than just being a twin brother.



TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> .... i juss realized how many females are in the thread
> 
> Really is Reborn that big wit da ladies?



A lot of WSJ's female readership comes from Reborn and came from D. Gray-man when it was still in the mag.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 25, 2009)

exactly, everyone should get a proper fight, the others have enough exposure as it is


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2009)

Well Yamaoto has had a proper fight against Genkishi (Is that right), Hibari had one againt Daisy but that was just plain ass whooping but it is Hibari so what do you expect  Tsuna's had quite a few but seeing as hes obviously main character thats simply expected.

I agree with Jetstorm on the Lambo gag fight unless he really does find a way to get into his older forms for example; Kangaryuu's Sun element made Uri grow? Maybe Lambo too? But that could of just been an effect of Element Flames absorbtion or something.

Ryohei really needs a proper fight in this but at the minute hes injured so I cant see it happening just yet unless Kangaryuu heals him now.
Chrome also needs one but I cant really think who with.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 25, 2009)

well, if gokudera gets a fight and ryohei doesnt that's bullshit

gokudera is obviously more injured than ryo and ryo is sun element he should be able to regenerate himself even if its not daisy level


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2009)

Dont worry Ryohei will get a fight but since the FW have retreated its hard to say who they will fight against.
It looks like Yamamoto is going to fight Zakuro or something like that.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 25, 2009)

if ryohei or chrome fights tori or daisy im dropping it


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2009)

Daisy is dead  and Tori is too


----------



## krome (Oct 25, 2009)

> Oh geez, so everyone really will just be carbon copies of the 1st generation.


 I know. 

I'm not sure if I like that or not.


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2009)

More power ups to come, and i find it funny that the 1st generation looked identical to the tenth generation


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 25, 2009)

Well I think sense I saw Tsuna and how he looked like Vongola 1st I knew that the rest of the family would end up like the 1st generation. I don't think the writer even tryed to hide the fact that she was going to do that.

Gokudera will get his fight with Kikyo. It's going to happen. I would like to see Lambo and Chrome fight but I think what Chrome did last chapter maybe it for her unless we have a team battle against the other FWs. Ryohei may get his own fight.


----------



## mastermind360 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ryohei better get his own fight soon. Goku is boring the crap out of me due to over exposure.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 25, 2009)

mastermind360 said:


> Ryohei better get his own fight soon. Goku is boring the crap out of me due to over exposure.



lol. I love Goku and you know he will get his own fight because he has to show off his new CAI system in action plus Kikyo did punk him during the choice game. Ryohei will fight. Now the question is will it be by himself or with help from the family?


----------



## Sin (Oct 25, 2009)

Who cares about Ryohei.

I wanna see Lambo.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 25, 2009)

Sin said:


> Who cares about Ryohei.
> 
> I wanna see Lambo.



Second this. 

Baby Lambo hasn't even put a real fight yet, it would be nice to actually see him do some damage but than have his 25 year old self come out.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 26, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Second this.
> 
> Baby Lambo hasn't even put a real fight yet, it would be nice to actually see him do some damage but than have his 25 year old self come out.



25 year old Lambo needs to come back for sure. I do want to see what Lambo can do with his bull.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeahh I want to see Lambo fight too, maybe even in 5 year old form .


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 26, 2009)

5 year old Lambo is too much for them


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 26, 2009)

Still would be pretty epic to see that though .


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 26, 2009)

i want also to see adult Reborn to pwn some arses


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 26, 2009)

Ohmy yes please . Or just little Reborn  But I doubt it


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 26, 2009)

do u believe that Ghost is a long missing bro of Byakuran?cuz they kinda look alike,only ghost has longer hair and i am curious  to see his battle skills


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 26, 2009)

I think Ghost is clone .


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 26, 2009)

Or some random fella


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 26, 2009)

Byakuran: "HAI WANNA BE MY TWIN?"
Ghost: "Teh Fu---" *Kidnapped*


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Kelsey (Oct 26, 2009)

Damn straight .


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 26, 2009)

actually maybe Byakuran is the clone and  Ghost is the original


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 26, 2009)

That would be such a twist it would be awesome


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 26, 2009)

i know but for shonen is quite rare,so just


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 26, 2009)

True         .


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 26, 2009)

Ghost it either a clone, twin, Byakuran from this dimension or a Byakuran from another dimension. Either wait he should be strong as hell. I can't wait to see him fight and who he is going to fight against.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I think he will fight Ryohei . Would be pretty awesome though.


----------



## Vault (Oct 27, 2009)

Ryohei will get raped 

I think this FW is going to rape shit 

No way its Tsuna fighting


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 27, 2009)

264 spoiler,translation by Nonoji @ LJ



*Spoiler*: __ 



Iris announces she has come to collect the prisoner.

Three Vindice guards appear and ask her what else she wants as they have already released the prisoner in question.

Iris: What? What do you mean?

Guards: We have released the prisoner as was agreed.

More talking. Iris finds out that they released Mukuro instead of GHOST . She exclaims that Vongola illusionists fooled the guards. The guards deny it, saying that there is few in the world that could be gifted enough to dupe them.

Meanwhile-

Fran sneezes.

Fran: Someone talking about me?

MM: Hey you! Don’t fly your spit over here! This coat was expensive! Your meagre earnings from the Varia won’t be enough to replace this.

Fran: Then don’t wear it when we’re working.

MM: Of course I want to look good. I haven’t seen him since the days at Kokuyo. A little brat like you wouldn’t understand.

Fran: Che, I’m treated as a kid wherever I go.

MM: Ah~! I told you not to place my bag upside down! My name is M.M, not W.W!

Fran: Why am I getting shouted at? It was me that freed master.

Ken: Yeah~! Whoo~! We did it, pyon!

MM: And there’s a hyperactive animal… how’s the situation?

Ken: Nna?

Chikusa: A normal human would take a long time to recover from being trapped in water for ten years…

Mukuro lies in bed.

Ken: But he said to prepare a plane to Japan immediately pyon. To attack the Vongola.

Chikusa: You got the goal wrong Ken…

Fran: As always, your intelligence is as impressive as a dog, Ken-niisan. We’re going to Japan to protect this Uni girl, not to fight the Vongola.

Japan-

Ryohei: I- I’m okay to the extreme!! It doesn’t hurt at all!!

Kyouko: Oh oniichan, you pushed yourself…

Tsuna: We’re back in the woods where we first found ourselves in the future…

Reborn: It can’t be helped. The realtor’s place burned down.

Tsuna: How will we explain it to Kawahira no ojisan?

Reborn: “It burned down”.

Tsuna: Yeah, but!

Fuuta: We can’t go back to town because the place is still a mess from the explosion from our fights…

Tsuna: I hope people weren’t hurt. I’m worried our headquarters will be discovered by the police or someone.

Fuuta: Regarding that, Giannini said there’s nothing to worry about.

Tsuna: And I hope Yamamoto, Hibari-san and everyone else can get here quickly…

Ganma: You look like you want to say something.

Gokudera: Didn’t think you’d be living.

Ganma: I’m also surprised that you’re alive.

Tazaru : …But look at all these brats. Everywhere we look- brats, brats, brats! And to think the Millefiore were messed around by them. And to see you again, ex-Melone base’s traitor captain!

Irie: B-But you betrayed the Millefiore as well! I didn’t think I’d have to act with you brutes again either!

Nozaru: What, you! Are you disrespecting aniki?

Spanner: Are you going to use …violence?

Uni: Stop, Nozaru! Please get along with everyone!

Nozaru: Princess! Oh, ah- we’re the best of buddies! Right? (grabs Ipin)

Uni: I’m so sorry Irie-san.

Irie: No… I said too much as well.

Uni: Water Lal-san, please take it.

Lal: …Thanks. It’s amazing how similar you are to your grandmother Luce…

Reborn: Right?

Uni: Uncle Reborn said so as well.

Tsuna: So you know her grandma as well, Lal?

Lal: Uni… Do you know about the birth of the Alcobaleno?

Uni: Yes… I’ve inherited parts of her memories.

Tsuna: Inherit?

Lal: Luce had a strange ability to view the future. Have you inherited that as well?

Ganma: !

Tsuna: View the future?

Uni: I did, but it has lately weakened.

Ganma: No wonder you could not predict Torikbuto’s entrance!

Uni: But Byakuran is in the same situation. I felt his power is also weakening.

Irie: You mean his ability to look through alternate worlds?

Uni: Yes. It is currently costing him an enormous amount of strain and he can no longer look through multiple worlds simultaneously.

Reborn: He has probably found Kawahira’s place.

Uni: Then we cannot go near it for a while.

Tsuna: But how come the ability is weakening?

Uni: My own thought is that it is spent and ageing.

Tsuna: Huh?! But…

Haru: But you’re young!

Uni: Once we are born, we are destined to walk in the direction of death… Earlier or later, it is only natural.

Lal: Yes… it could be…the Sky Alcobaleno’s are known to have a short lifespans.

Tsuna: Eh!

Ganma: ! Princess...you’re not…

Uni: Byakuran’s reason for wanting me so desperately lies here. He wants to have the Trinesette’s true power as his own as soon as possible.

-Hotel in Japan

Byakuran: Eh? Mukuro-kun was released earlier instead? …So the Vongola illusionists tricked them all… Hahahahahaha! I didn’t know Mukuro-kun had friends like that… Oh well, that’s okay, I don’t mind as long as what I say gets accomplished as well. I’ll make another deal with the guards. “Get GHOST out immediately!”

The glass he was gripping shatters.

Japan-

Uni: I cannot predict how Byakuran will act. He will put his all into taking me…

Tsuna: No…

Irie: I didn’t know… So that was why he was so desperate…

Reborn: But how did you know his power was weakening?

Uni: I cannot explain it but… I knew because we’re similar. Sawada-san also possesses some similarities to Byakuran.

Tsuna: Na? Me and Byakuran, similar?

Uni: And… I have something to tell everyone. I’m no longer going to flee.

Tsuna: But you can’t give up! We’ve gotten this far without harm!

Uni: I haven’t given up. I knew this one thing for a long time… This will be the place where the final battle against Byakuran will occur. Tomorrow…the battle that commences with the rising sun will be the last





we are going into the good events ,especially from the next chapters


----------



## emROARS (Oct 27, 2009)

*read spoilers*

FUCK YEAH MUKURO


----------



## Skylit (Oct 27, 2009)

owned by fran's master. oh yes. and now it is obviously why fran has a hell ring.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 27, 2009)

Mukuropek. So glad he is out of jail. Love Fran. We need more of him in this manga. Poor Uni looks like she will be dying soon and Byakuran seems to be on the same track. So the final battle is about to begin. I can't wait.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 27, 2009)

This week looks awesome . Fran pek.
No Hibari /depressed 

But still looks awesome pek


----------



## Blackstaff (Oct 29, 2009)

Mmmmh... this one is quite cool :


*Spoiler*: __ 







It seems to be an anime poster or something
Long time no see TYL Lambo




Enjoy, fangirls 

Edit: I add some spoilers pictures :


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 29, 2009)

-is a fangirl-

I approve of the spread.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 29, 2009)

pek        .


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 29, 2009)

The poster with the boys is beautifulpek. *fangirling all over*


----------



## Skylit (Oct 29, 2009)

When does the rest of varia show up? 

Xanxus.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 29, 2009)

hey hey the new chapter is out right?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 29, 2009)

*Takes Hibari* :WOW

Sky I love your set .


----------



## Sin (Oct 29, 2009)

*is a straight male*
*loves the spread*


----------



## Blackstaff (Oct 29, 2009)

Straight male here too and loves the spread too 

The poster comes from the incoming databook, vongola 77.

There are more pics on MH :


*Spoiler*: __ 










Lambo


----------



## krome (Oct 29, 2009)

@ the spoilers - Mukuro


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2009)

There needs to be more loff for Irie, hes so cute pek


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 30, 2009)

Whats with all the Shounens lately, everythings really been hitting the fan, its like every series is building up to some huge battle or revealation, its intense


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2009)

Well we can kinda guess the battle that will blast out in this one, Tsuna Vs Bakuran. That will be one giant ass battle :WOW


----------



## migukuni (Oct 30, 2009)

chapter isnt out yet... sheeshh...

kelsey ur set looks like Akihiko Sanada


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 30, 2009)

I bet a lot of you folks wouldn't even read this manga if the characters actually LOOKED like they're battle-hardened mafiosos


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2009)

My set person is Prussia :WOW

I read the manga because its awesome  and all the characters are overly sexy and I wanna rape them all teeheee~


----------



## migukuni (Oct 30, 2009)

i read it because i actually feel attached to the characters in introduction arc, that's why i still like ryohei even though his only moments were in intro arc, characters who got their popularity later on doesnt impress, i can already name so many of them


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 30, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> My set person is Prussia :WOW
> 
> I read the manga because its awesome  and all the characters are overly sexy and I wanna rape them all teeheee~



Prussia is awesome, you are exempt 

In-character Hibari will bite you(and not in an erotic way), Yamamoto wouldn't get it, everyone in the Varia + Mukuro would kill you, Ryohei would think you want to spar with him, Chrome wouldn't touch you unless you're actually Mukuro in disguise, and Reborn would probably do horrible horrible things to you in your sleep. 

But Tsuna is spineless, so 1/40 isn't so bad, no?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2009)

I just love Hibari because hes a sexy mo' fo' :WOW


----------



## migukuni (Oct 30, 2009)

liking hibari is the same as liking grimmjow, handsome (in Bleachverse grimmy is considered handsome) and very brutal


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2009)

I love Grimmjow too 

My fave Bleach Character is Grimmy .
Fave KHR, Hibari 

.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 30, 2009)

Fave KHR: Ryohei
Fave OP: Zoro
Fave FT: Gray
Fave Bleach: Hisagi, Kensei, Grimmy
Fave Naruto: Kiba


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2009)

Naruto; Naruto & Sasuke
Bleach; Grimmjow
*KHR; Hibari* pek
D.Gray-Man; Allen
DOGs; Badou
Axis Powers Hetalia; England & Prussia


----------



## migukuni (Oct 30, 2009)

D.GrayMan: Lavi

naruto and sasuke you love yaoi dont you?


----------



## migukuni (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh COOL

MM is back lol
so who is fran really....


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2009)

I love Fran :WOW

and yes I LUUUUUUUUUUUUUURVE YAOI


----------



## migukuni (Oct 30, 2009)

kelsey im not sure if youre gonna like it but i did make a short hibari x ryohei fanfic


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh I dont mind, if its structured well then I will like it, have you got a link? .


----------



## migukuni (Oct 30, 2009)

i havent typed and uploaded it yet... its basically hibari and his love for cute things with a twist of baby ryohei and a past long forgotten by the boxing lover

its not AU btw


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2009)

Sounds awesome . Let me know when you've wrote it, Ive got a YamaHiba one in mind to be written .


----------



## migukuni (Oct 30, 2009)

now that i reread it, its kinda childish, the writing style i mean, oh well whatever, i only made it since celest wants it so bad


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2009)

Aww bless . Mines based around Valentines day .


----------



## migukuni (Oct 30, 2009)

she loves the story and im not really a yaoi fanatic or what, but its pretty decent, you might wanna read any of the fanfictions in my sig, that's how i write, and they're kinda rated for M for Mature and massive Nosebleed for yaoi lovers or it can possibly be straight out "fainting"


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2009)

OHMY Then I definatley need to read it, a friend of mine asked me to write them a YamaHiba Sex Scene and they said it was awesome. I make nosebleeds, but the one Im doing wont be a Sex Fic.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 30, 2009)

you know Fushigi? Flame of Recca? Well for the bleach one that's only 2 chapters the other 7 chapters are in fanfiction.net


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2009)

Never heard of those 
Whats the Bleach one about?


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Oct 30, 2009)

can we talk about the new chapter perhaps?

Obviously Mukuro was going to bust out, the face that they were going to the prison made to easy of plot device to finally have him released. However I am still a bit confused on who the hell that person complaining about her coat etc is, and why fran from varia was with Warewolf and YoYo boy


----------



## Skylit (Oct 30, 2009)

tenten-2-20 said:


> Obviously Mukuro was going to bust out, the face that they were going to the prison made to easy of plot device to finally have him released. However I am still a bit confused on who the hell that person complaining about her coat etc is, and why fran from varia was with Warewolf and YoYo boy



Because Mukuro is his master. Fran said that in this chapter. 

And so fran is one of the 3 illusionists who can trick the guards? 

And the person is M.M. - > .


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 30, 2009)

the chapter was really interesting


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm just wondering where KHR will go after this. The final battle starts next chapter, (probably) but what will happen after Byakuran?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeha, so the next chapter the final battle is supposed to start??


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Oct 30, 2009)

yea this whole story arch was a bit strange if only for the sole reason that you have all the main characters going to the future, becoming insanely more powerful, and then returning to the past. How on earth you can plausibly explain the existence of any type of threat to the vongola once they return is insane. If anything it would have to be more of a political battle arising. The guardians power scale is just going to be soooooo drastically unbalanced compared to those in their original time line.

The only way out of this whole mess is to simply destroy the existence of the vongola box weapons. Even with them gone its still hard to believe anyone/thing could challenge them at this point.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 30, 2009)

tenten-2-20 said:


> yea this whole story arch was a bit strange if only for the sole reason that you have all the main characters going to the future, becoming insanely more powerful, and then returning to the past. How on earth you can plausibly explain the existence of any type of threat to the vongola once they return is insane. If anything it would have to be more of a political battle arising. The guardians power scale is just going to be soooooo drastically unbalanced compared to those in their original time line.
> 
> The only way out of this whole mess is to simply destroy the existence of the vongola box weapons. Even with them gone its still hard to believe anyone/thing could challenge them at this point.


You really think Amano didn't think about this already?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 30, 2009)

Well can't wait for the final battle. I better get me some Lambo action. Mukuropek. He looks cute even when he is sleeping.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Oct 30, 2009)

spaZ said:


> You really think Amano didn't think about this already?



I'm saying that he has backed himself into a corner kind of, and the power scaling is starting to get a bit out of control, so the plot progression from this point onward is very very delicate.


----------



## Serp (Oct 30, 2009)

Amano is a female.


----------



## KidQuick (Oct 30, 2009)

Well it's been pretty clearly established that even though he's the tenth Vongola Boss, Tsuna is still weaker than a few of the characters on his team. HAving the varia around doesn't change much for the future, but obviously Byakuran has got to be defeated for this arc to finish and for everyone to return to the past. Hopefully Mokuro will play a big role in that.

I'm curious if the remaining 4 funeral wreaths have a chance against the remaining Vongola. And what's the deal with the ghost person? A twin? Even the funeral wreaths freaked out about that, so perhaps this is byakuran with bloodlust. 

I am glad this arc is wrapping up. It's been meandering a bit lately, with fewer direct battles, and more conversations that I would have liked. If Byakuran is defeated, then what? 

And what's the deal with Chrome? wasn't the explanation that she should have died because she's missing internal organs, but the spirit of miroku gave her life by lending his illusion powers to sustain her? If Miroku wakes up, his power will leave her right? ConFUUUUsing.

At least with this arc closing up and Psyren seeming to get closer to the event that changes the world, all the time travel storylines will end and we can get back to linear thinking. yeesh.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 30, 2009)

Chrome doesn't need Mukuro anymore she can create her own organs with her own illusions. Did you miss that part in the manga where Mukuro taken out by Byakuran and then her organs started to disappear and future Hibari came and gave her a good smack and getting her to ignite her ring and create her own organs?


----------



## Serp (Oct 30, 2009)

Yea Chrome still uses Mukuro's 6 paths to make her organs, but she powers it herself using her vongola ring to strengthen herself.


----------



## Sin (Oct 30, 2009)

Byakuran might as well go home and cry now.

Mukuro God-Of-The-Universe Rokudo is fucking out.

Game.


----------



## Valon (Oct 30, 2009)

Its over.....Mukuro won...that is all


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2009)

Well its sure that Mukuro will be one of the Strongest in this last Battle, but I guess tsuna will be the one who fight Byakuran thats the dude of the boss


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 30, 2009)

i just think tsuna will give byakuran the final blow 
they ned more then just tsuna to beat byakuran zaru


----------



## spaZ (Oct 30, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> i just think tsuna will give byakuran the final blow
> they ned more then just tsuna to beat byakuran zaru



You haven't read enough shounen.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 31, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Never heard of those
> Whats the Bleach one about?



a very confusing love story hahaha, thats why i named it Confounding, too many pairings, not just yaoi of course

anyways, im guessing for KHR its either aliens, like the one's from ranking planet or a situation with the longchamps of somekind, i mean naito wants to be friends with the vongola but his family obviously doesnt so maybe a story revolving that, of course its going to be in the past. I wonder if the 100 A class fighters of each FW will arrive, though that would probably overkill lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2009)

I wonder how Mukuro plans to make his debut during the battle? His body is certainly in no shape, but since he escaped from his prison, being there in person must be key in his plans. 

And I can't honestly believe the pivotal battle will happen the next day. Does that mean the future arc is nearing towards the end?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 31, 2009)

Ohhhh the KHR Tension :WOW

This is going one big clash of power between all of them, I can see this battle going on for quite a while. I just hope Mukuro & Yamamoto & Hibari make it in order to join the battle. Like Kira said Mukuro is in no fighting state but Im sure Fran or MM has an idea.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 31, 2009)

spaZ said:


> You haven't read enough shounen.



i don't need to ^^


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2009)

Its over Mukuro to solo the 6 FW :ho well 4 now


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2009)

next chapter,Ghost unleashes his wrath


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 31, 2009)

Im thinking that Mukuro is the one to defeat Ghost


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2009)

Mukuro or Byakuran


----------



## Twinsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Ghost is cloud type right? So he's probably gonna be the strongest of the RFW.


----------



## Skylit (Oct 31, 2009)

Twinsen said:


> Ghost is cloud type right? So he's probably gonna be the strongest of the RFW.



He is Thunder. 

Kikyou is cloud.

And why should he be the strongest one when he is cloud? because of hibari?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 31, 2009)

I think Ghost will be the strongest since Byakuran is so desperate to free him.


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2009)

imagine Ghost to lose in 2 chapters(see for example many Bleach fights )


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 31, 2009)

Pffft Bleach fails now.


----------



## Sin (Oct 31, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> I wonder how Mukuro plans to make his debut during the battle? His body is certainly in no shape, but since he escaped from his prison, being there in person must be key in his plans.
> 
> And I can't honestly believe the pivotal battle will happen the next day. Does that mean the future arc is nearing towards the end?


Byakuran said Mukuro needed his real body to be any threat to him. What I'm guessing that means is that Mukuro can't access his full powers (the powers of his eye and the such) unless he is there in person.

His muscle strength shouldn't really be a factor.

That, or Mukuro will use the Vongola Ring.

But that can't happen.

The world would end.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 31, 2009)

too much win causes world to end? i think it'd do a lil more than that, in mukuros case


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah definitely


----------



## Twinsen (Nov 1, 2009)

Beelzebub said:


> He is Thunder.
> 
> Kikyou is cloud.
> 
> And why should he be the strongest one when he is cloud? because of hibari?



Hmm, well that supports my original thought of Kikyou being the strongest, and yes, because of Hibari. Although maybe (*some)  lighting types are like hidden gems (I'm looking at you Lambo. *Levi, gtfo you fail.)

And what's this about Mukuro having trouble with his muscles? He will simply make himself new ones for the time being


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2009)

I think people are expecting too much of Mukuro at the minute


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 1, 2009)

i think the same


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2009)

I mean hes not a miracle worker or anything, Mukuro might actually miss out on some of battle but Im sure Fran really does have some sort of plan involved.


----------



## Skylit (Nov 1, 2009)

Twinsen said:


> Hmm, well that supports my original thought of Kikyou being the strongest, and yes, because of Hibari. Although maybe (*some)  lighting types are like hidden gems (I'm looking at you Lambo. *Levi, gtfo you fail.)



Hibari is overrated.



HibariSucker said:


> I think people are expecting too much of Mukuro at the minute



And I think that you overrate Hibari.


*spreads some hibarihate*


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2009)

Amano even put in the manga he was the strongest Guardian in the Vongola. And Im a huge fan of course I will overrate him more so stick that up your ass.


----------



## Skylit (Nov 1, 2009)

HibariSucker said:


> *I dont overrate Hibari*. Amano even put in the manga he was the strongest Guardian in the Vongola. And Im a huge fan *of course I will overrate him* more so stick that up your ass.



 You can't be serious.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2009)

Okay okay I didnt re-read what I wrote but you get what I mean.


----------



## Skylit (Nov 1, 2009)

HibariSucker said:


> Okay okay I didnt re-read what I wrote but you get what I mean.



Yeah, yeah.

But i hate that everyone says: "Hibari is cloudtype and the strongest. So everyone who is cloudtype is the strongest."

Skull doesn't agree.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2009)

Well I dont agree with it either. So you cant say anything against me like that


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 1, 2009)

Beelzebub said:


> Hibari is overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

Hibari can beat anyone as long as he hates them


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2009)

Hell yes Hibari .


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 1, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Hibari can beat anyone as long as he *bites them to death*


corrected  now to remember how he says that in his native tongue...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 1, 2009)

Hiabri isn't really that impressive. I'm sure Yamamoto could beat him with his hax.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2009)

Utopia Realm said:


> Hiabri isn't really that impressive. I'm sure Yamamoto could beat him with his hax.



               .


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 1, 2009)

Utopia Realm said:


> Hiabri isn't really that impressive. I'm sure Yamamoto could beat him with his hax.



Inb4shitstorm


----------



## krome (Nov 1, 2009)

Utopia Realm said:


> Hiabri isn't really that impressive. I'm sure Yamamoto could beat him with his hax.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 1, 2009)

Utopia Realm said:


> Hiabri isn't really that impressive. I'm sure Yamamoto could beat him with his hax.



I agree with this.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2009)

.


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2009)

The only person capable of beating Hibari is Rokudo, and that's only because he's the god of the universe


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2009)

Orly?        .


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2009)

HibariSucker said:


> And from another bloody series


**


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh shit sorry . I misread the name. /feels overly stupid ><.


----------



## Candy (Nov 1, 2009)

KHR is going down hill, ive actually stopped reading it on purpose when I used to look forward to it every week


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2009)

Compared to Bleach and Naruto, KHR is fucking awesome all the time


----------



## krome (Nov 1, 2009)

Sin said:


> The only person capable of beating Hibari is Rokudo, and that's only because he's the god of the universe



Bullshit. Hibari can take him.


----------



## emROARS (Nov 1, 2009)

Sin said:


> The only person capable of beating Hibari is Rokudo, and that's only because he's the god of the universe



<3

You heard it Kelsey >=]


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 1, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Compared to Bleach and Naruto, KHR is fucking awesome all the time



Bleach has moments where you _think_ it'll get good, at least.

I honestly don't know what Reborn's doing anymore. I dunno how anyone really looks forward to the chapters (fangirls don't count, I guess).

I read Naruto every week, though. Naruto isn't bad, it's just quite literally "the bar."


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Bleach has moments where you _think_ it'll get good, at least.
> 
> I honestly don't know what Reborn's doing anymore. I dunno how anyone really looks forward to the chapters (fangirls don't count, I guess).
> 
> I read Naruto every week, though. Naruto isn't bad, it's just quite literally "the bar."


Well you're obviously delusional


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 1, 2009)

Something about it just feels cluttered. This arc has been at the "and now it's time to fight the villain" point for the last 8 months. I'm not even interested in the Real Six Funeral Wreaths, anymore, and the premise of the whole arc has been sour to the majority of fans since the beginning (time travel is never a good idea; Pokemans; incomprehensible power-ups; those dumb motorcycles). And the good guys aren't getting enough rest to become stronger or anything...they just keep dodging the final bout and beating around the bush. That's too Japanese for me. And they're able to do it because the villains are semi-retarded and the good guys keep getting saved by minor characters no one cares about.

It's a really weird combination that just makes every chapter confusing to me, is all.


----------



## krome (Nov 1, 2009)

> the premise of the whole arc has been sour to the majority of fans since the beggining (time travel is never a good idea;


This. Time travel really isn't for me. Also, the fact that this arc has gone on for so long is...  I'd like it if they returned to the present soon; but, I wonder if this future arc will be the end? I hope not =/


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2009)

KHR is one of the few manga in which the characters are shown actually training and putting effort into getting stronger. The speed at which they increase is irrelevant as its still better than "I got stronger just cause" (aka the Ichigo method).

Also, "minor characters that no one cares about" have been the highlights of the last few chapters for me. In how many Shounen Jump manga do we see minor characters actually affecting the outcome of things? If all we saw were the guardians and Tsuna doing stuff we'd get "Only the main characters ever do anything important" complaints =/

I've liked the arc, time travel is going to be tricky when it ends, but the hive-mind, multiversal aspect of Byakuran makes him extremely interesting. Yes it's taking a while for them to finally all fight, but that's a good thing. If not, we'd have the Bleach situation where it's fight after fight after fight. 

This arc feels a lot more like _war_. You win some you lose some. You retreat, you reassemble, you go back at it.

So just like you don't see how anyone can enjoy the arc, I have trouble seeing why you wouldn't =S


----------



## krome (Nov 1, 2009)

> but the hive-mind, multiversal aspect of Byakuran makes him extremely interesting



Well, if there is one thing the future arc has going for it - it's Byakuran and TYL!Hibari<333  He's wonderful.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 1, 2009)

Honestly, those are all great points, something just feels off about the pacing. And instead of focusing on specific characters and making them look cool or something, everything's just a blob of characters. Maybe I'd be more interested if all the defenseless characters just deus ex machina'd away...


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Honestly, those are all great points, something just feels off about the pacing. And instead of focusing on specific characters and making them look cool or something, everything's just a blob of characters. Maybe I'd be more interested if all the defenseless characters just deus ex machina'd away...


I guess it comes down to us looking for different things out of the manga.

Personally I've read plenty of manga that turn a massive, large conflict into 2-3 characters fighting one at a time and getting to show off their stuff. So I'm glad that KHR is showing a closer representation of war. Messy, quick, fights that are more about teamwork than individual skill.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 2, 2009)

Just because its supposedly the final battle, doesn't mean that its gonna end things soon. I mean it'd be extremely anti-climatic if Byakuran failed at gaining the Trinisette. So assuming he does somehow obtain it, I'm sure the battle will be far from over.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 3, 2009)

as long as everyone from the main characters get to do something
Ryohei is more like a minor character already


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 3, 2009)

Sin said:


> KHR is one of the few manga in which the characters are shown actually training and putting effort into getting stronger. The speed at which they increase is irrelevant as its still better than "I got stronger just cause" (aka the Ichigo method).
> 
> Also, "minor characters that no one cares about" have been the highlights of the last few chapters for me. In how many Shounen Jump manga do we see minor characters actually affecting the outcome of things? If all we saw were the guardians and Tsuna doing stuff we'd get "Only the main characters ever do anything important" complaints =/
> 
> ...



Quoted for God Damn Truth. You read my mind on the situation, Im enjoying this Arc a lot, its interesting .


----------



## Skylit (Nov 4, 2009)

The full script is out on mh, but i wont post it here, because there is still no trans. so why bother?


----------



## Higawa (Nov 4, 2009)

You dont need to post because I already saw


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 4, 2009)

@Sin you said it all. That is why I love KHR. 

Spoilers for this weeks chapter from BA. The whole script is out but not translated yet. Only posted a short trans.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sourcehana @ 2ch
Credit:Ikunlun(火神大我)
Verificationending.
Spoiler:
過去に帰れる~うんちゃらかんちゃら~

マグマの人森侵入~

ラルの攻撃~

マグマの人、血出す~

胸のボックスあける~
Dunno bout first line
Zakuro invades the forest
Lal attack.
Zakuro is bleeding.
Uses carnage release. 

brief translation
Uni says something like when Byakuran link himself together he can only have 1 body.

The vongola gang opens their box. Nuts came out and return ; Nuts is quite timid outside battle.

Previously in town(in the previous chapter), Torikabuto had sprayed some flame powder on Uni. The FWs were 5 km away from Uni. FWs leaves with Byakuran leaving soon. Zakuro says that he is the first to arrive. Upon arrival Zakuro gets binded by Lal's centipede. Then he got attacked by Gamma's foxes ,Zakuro spits out blood .Afterwards he was attacked by Gokudera's CAI. I think that attack pass through him(either that or the attack shots through Zakuro)Zakuro says that he is different from Daisy and Torikabuto and uses carnage release. End.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 5, 2009)

im wishing that the 100 A class fighters of each FW arrives, although that would probably wipe out the vongola


----------



## Blackstaff (Nov 5, 2009)

Full translation by Hduy at MH of the script :


*Spoiler*: __ 



Note: There is no QC or what so ever. Sorry for any mistakes and the lousy grammar and phrasing. I left out a couple of minor stuff.I didn't check those that i previously posted,not that i ever check my translation but still.

Tsuna: The final battle?
Uni: Indeed.Byakuran is being restless. This battle will decide everything.
Lal: Such a prediction, it has to be this way then
Uni nods
Irie: Victory… Can’t you fore see that?
Uni:Indeed, since a long time ago. I have seen a scene where I’m talking with you all and that there will be a battle here in the forest.
Tsuna: Eh? You knew about this scene?
Haru:This… If we win, we will be able to return to where we originally came from.
Uni: Bykuran can share his thoughts and knowledge with his counterparts in the other parallel universes..However he can only gather all his knowledge all in one body
Irie;!!
Tsuna: So if we defeat just one, the others will be destroyed.
Tsuna [If we defeat Byakuran in this parallel univeses, all the other Byakurans in the other universes will disappear.]


Chapter 265 Dawn.
Tsuna: If we win this battle, everyone will be able to go back to the past.
Lal: If we can win.
Reborn:No matter what, now we need to find a place to test the vongola box.those people are not weak, this will turn out into a difficult battle.

Tsuna:Ah. That’s right. Dawn…? There would be not enough time if we were to wait till dawn. It would be terrible if we do not go through our battle strategy.
Reborn: What are you saying now? Idiot
Tsuna:What do we do now…
Tozaru/Nozaru: What wrong with that guy?
Gamma: I can’t seem to see him as the guy who saved princess. Just what is going on?

Goku: The 10th is simplifing the situation
Gamma: Does it means that the one in command is the previous captain of the Melon Base, Irie Shouichi?
Irie:Eh? Me?
Goku: Are you joking? The one in command is the 10th.
Irie: Its as what Gokudera said. I have failed during the choice battle and thus I have no qualifications to be the one in charge. Tsuna,the boss of the vongola will have to have the decision in the upcoming battle.
Tsuna: Eh?That’s why I said that I not some kind of boss.Up till now I have never said anything about wanting to be a boss.
Reborn aims gun at Tsuna: You continue being so long winded and don’t blame me for being harsh on you.
Tsuna: Eh. Just wait a moment! Stop!
Gamma: I really don’t understand this boy. The vongola the 10th.
Goku: How can you understand the depth of the 10th ,after just meeting someone just for a few hours.

Tsuna: That…Irie m can we do this togther(the commander thingy). Lend me your strength!
Irie: If its an order from the boss,. I’m happy to be able to be of some help.
Right now we have to confirm our current battle strength. Currently those who are injuired and are unable to be on the front lines are Gokudera,Basil, Lal Mirch, Ryohei, Tozaru and Nozaru.
Gokudera,Basil, Lal Mirch, Ryohei, Tozaru and Nozaru:No way. We can still fight! How can you decide like this!
Reborn: Too noisy.
Irie: Now, we have to confirm on the box weapons that we’ll be currently using.
Gama: In the previous battle, whos rain dolphin is it?
Basil: Its my *insert-name*(name of dolphin)
Gamma talks to Basil about the ‘co-operation system’(the name’s bound to change) of the rain dolphin. And something like how the rain dolphin can communicate with other box animals thus raising the communication abilities of the box animals.
Irie: That… I have totally forgotten about that.
Basil: This is written in *insert-names*’s book (not sure whose name is it)
Tsuna: The ultimate communication killing technique..(talking about the rain dolphin communicating thingy) How should I say it… It feels incredible.
Gamma: Everyone , open your box.
Everyone: Understood.

Introduction of box animal(I left out the names of the box animals, since Im horrible with names)
Storm Car Ver. V , Gokudera
Cloud centipede , Lal Mirch
Rain Dolphin, Basil
Sky Lion Ver. V, Tsuna
Black foxes, Gamma
Mist Owl Ver. V, Chrome
Lightning cow Ver. V, Lambo
Sun Kangaroo Ver. V, Ryohei

Irie: Wa..Indeed they’re spectacular
Tsuna: Moreover, Hibari and Yama isn’t here.
Gamma: Now we’ll use the rain dolphin’s ability.
Basil: All right . Lets start
Tsuna: Hey Nuts. You have gotta do this.
Basil:?
Tsuna: What’s going on.
Nuts returns back to the box and starts trembling.
Tsuna: That guy… Is timid whenever we are not in battle.
Uri jumps and punches Nuts.
Reborn: Nuts that fellow is similar to useless no-good Tsuna.
Goku: Hey Uri, why did you make it more afraid?
Nuts runs and grabs on tightly onto Tsuna,Tsuna: Let go, Nuts!
Irie: Anyway, to use these battle strength to protect Uni. You have got to train well, Tsuna.
Tsuna and Nuts gets entangled in a mess. Uri jumps into the fray.
Irie: Tsuna!
Tsuna: Yes!

Lal: Uni, i will leave this in your hands.
Passes pacifier to Uni.

Byakuran sitting on a chair in the forest: Finally, its about to start. Once we got Uni, the game with the vongola will end.
Kikyo: Torikabuto scattered a special flame dust/powder that cannot be get rid off in 3 days on Uni. Follow the powder and we will find Uni’s location. Its 5km away from this area.
Byakuran: I too will leave immediately. Make sure that Uni is fine, you can get rid of the others.

Blubell, Kikyo and Zakuro leaves.
Zakuro walks on the tree: Idiot- The first one.
The centipede binds Zakuro, Gamma’s fox attacks Zakuro. Zakuro spits out blood. Zakuro gets attack by Goku’s CAI. The attack hit- through/pass through(not sure which one) Zakuro;s body.
Lal: Is he down?
Goku: It’s a success
Zakuro: Hahahahha
Zakuro chases : I’m different from Daisy and Torikabuto, idiots.
Zakuro uses carnage release.

Ends.




And Pics :


*Spoiler*: __ 
























Nuts


----------



## migukuni (Nov 5, 2009)

hope byakuran creates a new world hahaha


----------



## valerian (Nov 5, 2009)

How are the main characters in this manga?


----------



## eunique (Nov 5, 2009)

unbalanced, hahaha
but they're all cool
but they're powers are too unbalanced in my opinion


----------



## Vault (Nov 5, 2009)

Nuts is so cute


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 5, 2009)

Nuts is overly cute <3


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 5, 2009)

As I have said before Nuts is mine!!



Cyborg Franky said:


> How are the main characters in this manga?



Unbalanced, so damn cool, and they dontget a superpower-up from  night to day, they really are training


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 5, 2009)

I love the facts Characters dont have off screen training in this unlike Naruto


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 5, 2009)

I just love Nuts. He is so cute. Looks like all the animals are going to get in on the action. Can't wait.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 5, 2009)

I want to see Yamamoto's Dog again and Grown Uri .


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 5, 2009)

We wont get to see Zankuro's form change until next chapter


----------



## Novalis (Nov 5, 2009)

sweet chapter i guess 
the last panel was pretty neat 

whatever whatever 
the carnage release should be something really cool this time imo

he is called zakuro btw lol


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 5, 2009)

The new Chapter is out? Or is this from spoilers? Because I havent read them .


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 5, 2009)

The thing I want more to see is the *Lambos bull in a cool fight!!*


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 5, 2009)

Me too Luffy


----------



## Higawa (Nov 5, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> The thing I want more to see is the *Lambos bull in a cool fight!!*



/sign


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey here it is th new chapter guys
New era


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn! Nuts is an scaredy cat, but who cares he is still the best


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 5, 2009)

Uri and Nuts made me laugh this chapter .


----------



## Higawa (Nov 5, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Uri and Nuts made me laugh this chapter .



Same here and they are soooo cute


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 5, 2009)

and I cant wait to see what Zakuro looks like :WOW.


----------



## Higawa (Nov 5, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> and I cant wait to see what Zakuro looks like :WOW.



me toooo :WOW


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 5, 2009)

I want more Irie loff too, theres not a lot of love out there for that cutie .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 5, 2009)

Gyuudon is the Akatsuki Leader


----------



## Higawa (Nov 5, 2009)

because she just appeard now


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 5, 2009)

She?

Which she are you referring to?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 5, 2009)

Uri has that no non-sense attitude. Maybe that's why Hibari and him get along so well. Can't wai to see Zakuro carnage release.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 5, 2009)

how did zakuro take damage when hes shown to soak in lava?The funeral wreaths are very dissapointing. im sure zakuro will grow some wings them be swiftly defeated.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 5, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> how did zakuro take damage when hes shown to soak in lava?The funeral wreaths are very dissapointing. im sure zakuro will grow some wings them be swiftly defeated.



blah blah blah... wait till the fight actually starts..


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Wait for what? it is weird that he can soak in lava but takd damagd so easily.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow, so there's additional functions to those boxes. Although, combination type systems between certain boxes shouldn't come as a big surprise given this genre.


----------



## Novalis (Nov 6, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> Wait for what? it is weird that he can soak in lava but takd damagd so easily.



dumb or what  

his ability hasnt been even explained yet and shit 
so sooner or later we will know why he got injured 

really before writing shit 
you should rather wait for upcoming chapters


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 6, 2009)

While reading the latest chapter, it kinda dawned on me... Mafia and multiverses. What?! 

So, Imma stop reading nao. Or maybe at least until Pussy Tsuna goes the fuck away.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 6, 2009)

Ryohei screwed over again.


Is it time for the box animals to form Voltron?


----------



## Sin (Nov 6, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> While reading the latest chapter, it kinda dawned on me... Mafia and multiverses. What?!
> 
> So, Imma stop reading nao. Or maybe at least until Pussy Tsuna goes the fuck away.


Bye.

Anyways, good chapter. I'm glad they're sticking with the "team assault" rather than jumping to one-on-ones right away.


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 6, 2009)

If Ryohei gets skipped again in a decent fight I'll rage, I'm not that much of a fan of him, but still annoyed he only gets lame or no fights at al.

And still what bothers me, taking out Byukuran in al the multiverses, what's that going to help? 
When they return to the past Byukuran will be there again and they'll have to take him out again right?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 6, 2009)

Why the fuck did Irie count Gokudera out?
And how did Ryohei get so banged up again?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 6, 2009)

Novalis said:


> dumb or what his ability hasnt been even explained yet and shit so sooner or later we will know why he got injured really before writing shit you should rather wait for upcoming chapters


hes using carnage release meaning hes about to transform into a freak. he looked perfectly normal while soaking in the laua. even if hes invunerable in that form its wierd.


----------



## Novalis (Nov 6, 2009)

wtf 
its clear that every fw does possess a special ability without transforming 
he is durable enough to bath in lava but storm flames can hurt him soooo
ever thought about the possibility that lava isnt as destructive as storm flames 

plus he lost several internal organs after getting hit by the foxes and the storm flame 
yet he is still alive even though a normal person would die immediately after losing his / her stomach and liver 
that alone shows how durable he is 

there are charas that lose consciousness because of injuries of lesser degree


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 6, 2009)

Lava>>>>storm flames


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 6, 2009)

Does it matter? Get Hibari to handcuff his ass too.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 6, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> If Ryohei gets skipped again in a decent fight I'll rage, I'm not that much of a fan of him, but still annoyed he only gets lame or no fights at al.


Seriously?  Ryohei just ain't pretty enough in this manga to get real attention.


----------



## Novalis (Nov 6, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> Lava>>>>storm flames



and you can prove that ? please do 
enlighten me kiddo


----------



## Sin (Nov 6, 2009)

Lol at complaining that Lava Guy got hit.

He was attacked by like 4 people, _surprise attacked_ no less. They caught him off guard, hurt him (we have no idea how much), and now he's going to release his box to finish things quickly because Byakuran wants Uni and doesn't care about fodder.

It shouldn't take Tsuna's X-Burner to hurt people. The Funeral Wraths are strong, we've seen plenty to that effect (lava guy almost destroyed the entire base and raped Squalo). Now we're seeing what "Vongola teamwork" can do.

Quit 'yer bitchin


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 6, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Does it matter? Get Hibari to handcuff his ass too.



I love the way you think .


----------



## Felix (Nov 6, 2009)

I really can't bother myself to keep reading this
Future Arc completely killed the interest and the box system seems to get even more stupid with each passing chapter

How I miss the old KHR...


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 6, 2009)

Sin said:


> Lol at complaining that Lava Guy got hit. He was attacked by like 4 people, _surprise attacked_ no less. They caught him off guard, hurt him (we have no idea how much), and now he's going to release his box to finish things quickly because Byakuran wants Uni and doesn't care about fodder. It shouldn't take Tsuna's X-Burner to hurt people. The Funeral Wraths are strong, we've seen plenty to that effect (lava guy almost destroyed the entire base and raped Squalo). Now we're seeing what "Vongola teamwork" can do. Quit 'yer bitchin


 i dont care that he got hit, its weird that he took damage after beeing unharmed after bathing in lava. really x burner should be the only thing to hurt him. unless will flames are 100x stronger than lava.

im not bitchin just cause i find something weird in this manga.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 6, 2009)

I dont get what people thing so badly about the Manga?


----------



## Blade (Nov 6, 2009)

well i think this series deserves to be in the new holy shonen trinity along with fma and d gray man


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 6, 2009)

D.Gray-Man :WOW.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 6, 2009)

FireKain said:


> well i think this series deserves to be in the new holy shonen trinity along with fma and d gray man


 the style isnt consistent enough in reborn. d gray man should replace bleach as the two are very similar with d gray man being slighty superior.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2009)

hey hey guys I havent read d gray man it is cool??


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 6, 2009)

Its awesome Luffy .


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2009)

whats it about??


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 6, 2009)

Google it


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 6, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> whats it about??


 very similar to bleach cept it has an actual plot.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 6, 2009)

Bleach is just senseless battling


----------



## Blade (Nov 6, 2009)

Bleach is just senseless


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 6, 2009)

Pretty much


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2009)

I guess I wil start to read it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 6, 2009)

The problem with D. Gray man is that Hoshino is like the female equivalent of the HunterxHunter mangaka and she takes about 14328925 breaks per year. That...and there's random filler stories that totally waste time(That one where the ghost possesses everyone and that story where they try to recruit the kid with the jewel stuck to his forehead for instance). They seem to have gotten back on track now, though.

As for KHR...how long has this future arc been going on? It's been almost 2 years, right? This is our modern day version of DBZ being on Namek.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Nov 6, 2009)

over the last couple days I've started and caught up to the most recent chapter of KHR. this is my reaction.

the beginning: 

then the mukuro arc:  

then the varia arc:  

then the future arc:


----------



## migukuni (Nov 7, 2009)

is  good or not?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Nov 7, 2009)

migukuni said:


> is  good or not?



here, I'll do a more appropriate smilie



I dont like the future arc at all. Everything changed way too much. I dont like the villains. For some reason almost all of the main characters have completely changed their fighting style(for example, gokudera _completely_ abandoned his dynamite). I just wished it would go back to the way it was.

Because I reeeeeeeaaally enjoyed the mukuro and varia arc.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 7, 2009)

well, what i disliked about the future arc is how unbalanced they're power is now


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Nov 7, 2009)

oh, new set, nice.  

<3 chrome

speaking of which, how does she survive when her organs are just illusions? 

I never really understood that


----------



## migukuni (Nov 7, 2009)

their illusion power is more like reality warping/distortion, its not as common place as illusion


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 7, 2009)

I dont get why people are moaning so much about the Future Arc, I love it myself because its different. I know the power is unbalanced but Amano must have a plan for the guys after this whole future thing. So just chill


----------



## migukuni (Nov 7, 2009)

its so unbalanced that, basil, gokudera & ryohei is already out of the fight just because they got hit with a building buster atk. to think that ryohei's main attribute is regeneration and he was dishing out building buster atk's in varia arc, that atk shouldnt even make him flinch,


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 7, 2009)

Well we just need to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Vault (Nov 7, 2009)

That dynamite fighting i thought was fucking silly


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah Gokudera couldnt really do much more than he already could with it so its good Amano upgraded him .


----------



## migukuni (Nov 8, 2009)

Ryohei, lambo and chrome really needs to show more stuff

they are essentially weaker than varia and even genkishi & gamma which is a fail for amano


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2009)

Lambo


----------



## Sin (Nov 9, 2009)

migukuni said:


> Ryohei, lambo and chrome really needs to show more stuff
> 
> they are essentially weaker than varia and even genkishi & gamma which is a fail for amano


Chrome is useless now that Mukuro is out. Really, she has always been more of a device to keep Mukuro in the story than her own character. Not that I care. Mukuro > Chrome by a landslide.

Ryohei is more comic relief than anything, and tbh his fighting style is a bit boring, Tsuna does the whole "moving quickly and punching enemies" already, so I don't mind not seeing Ryohei. 

As for Lambo, the fact that they are already 10 years into the future fucks him up big time. It'd be super tricky to explain what would happen if he were to use the bazooka on himself (where the hell is that thing anyways?). 

He is the only real shame, as 25yro Lambo is awesome.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 9, 2009)

the fact that ryohei was damaged by a building buster atk while he was essentially dishing it out in varia arc is totally incomprehensible. its like this arc is saying ryohei got a downgrade instead of an upgrade. sheeesh, amano needs to make her powerlevel consistent, not make the ones high in the poll get to be uber strong while the ones not popular are dropped into such lowlevels that they are weaker than they're previous arc counterparts


----------



## Sin (Nov 9, 2009)

migukuni said:


> the fact that ryohei was damaged by a building buster atk while he was essentially dishing it out in varia arc is totally incomprehensible. its like this arc is saying ryohei got a downgrade instead of an upgrade. sheeesh, amano needs to make her powerlevel consistent, not make the ones high in the poll get to be uber strong while the ones not popular are dropped into such lowlevels that they are weaker than they're previous arc counterparts


You're confusing attack strength/destructive power with durability. 

Completely different things.

There are many characters that can dish out much more damage than they can take. Reborn characters in general aren't really known for their durability. Speed, power and hax, yes, durability? Not so much.

The greatest example of this is Tsuna. His X-Burner is a multi-cityblock buster (his new one may even be close to mountain busting) but if he ever got hit with an attack of similar quality, he'd be gone. And he's one of the "popular ones"

You're letting your displeasure with the lack of screentime Ryohei has gotten affect your outlook.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 9, 2009)

your saying that lussuria's attacks is much weaker than ryohei's? ryohei was tanking lussuria's attacks and he himself was hurt by the metal plate at first, and the fact that he has regeneration ability should be also taken into account. its not about screentime or whatnot, its just how the last battle is going on, ive heard that in every action there is always an equal and opposite action, meaning if one can dish it out he should atleast be able to recieve half of what he dished out


----------



## Sin (Nov 9, 2009)

> ive heard that in every action there is always an equal and opposite  action, meaning if one can dish it out he should atleast be able to  recieve half of what he dished out



You might want to look up the term "glass cannon"

Also, tanking Lussuria's attacks in the Varia Arc means absolutely nothing now. The powerlevels have gone up dramatically since then. Even if the attack Ryohei was injured by only destroyed one building doesn't mean it was the same level as the punches they were throwing around in the Varia Arc.

To be honest, I don't even remember when or how badly Ryohei got hurt, as I am as interested in him as I am in watching paint dry; but there are plenty of attacks that do little to no damage to the surroundings but have huge focused damage on the target.

(In the manga "Saint Seiya" 3 gold saints can replicate the power of the big bang focused on a single target without destroying the universe -the attack barely even scratches nearby surroundings- so appearances aren't everything)

Just because the attack _looks_ like a building buster doesn't mean that's the damage that was received. Take into example Tsuna's punches, he now hits with more FV than the X-Burner that destroyed 3 rooms of Byakuran's base, yet the punches don't level everything he hits.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 9, 2009)

it wasnt a direct attack, him, gokudera and basil were hit by debris from a building, they werent even hit head on and the three of them are already hurt so bad while tsuna is unscathed. ryohei was still able to fly and call out kangaryu, gokudera was lying around with blood all over and basil was sitting and he was also able to call out his dolphin.

ryohei destroyed the gymnasium in varia arc thats already considered building buster punch


----------



## Sin (Nov 9, 2009)

migukuni said:


> it wasnt a direct attack, him, gokudera and basil were hit by debris from a building, they werent even hit head on and the three of them are already hurt so bad while tsuna is unscathed. ryohei was still able to fly and call out kangaryu, gokudera was lying around with blood all over and basil was sitting and he was also able to call out his dolphin.
> 
> ryohei destroyed the gymnasium in varia arc thats already considered building buster punch


It looks like a plot induced outlier then 

A feat that is outside the norm of the normal feats that characters have shown, which is usually ignored (happens a lot in comics when characters get the snot beat out of them by characters they should stomp).

The mangaka wanted them hurt so she hurt them. Tough luck, but it won't really speak ill of any of the characters involved. 

Don't stress too much about it, it sounds like a plot-induced injury for the sake of showing off the main character, it won't affect the powerlevels (not that Ryohei has many usable feats at all in this arc).


----------



## migukuni (Nov 9, 2009)

which is exactly a drag, a whole arc wherein one or more of the main characters has no feats and the only thing that can be seen is them downgrading which is a massive maaaahhh... for me


----------



## Sin (Nov 9, 2009)

migukuni said:


> which is exactly a drag, a whole arc wherein one or more of the main characters has no feats and the only thing that can be seen is them downgrading which is a massive maaaahhh... for me


Again, it's not technically downgrading since it's a plot-induced thing.

It's usually best to not worry about powerlevels and things like that until the end of an arc :3


----------



## migukuni (Nov 9, 2009)

mahhh, i still like it, but if it wont satisfy me, im dropping it from my number 1 spot
Onepiece arc right now is also a mahhhh... so there


----------



## Achilles (Nov 9, 2009)

Damn, that laughing baby at the top banner is annoying. 



migukuni said:


> Ryohei, lambo and chrome really needs to show more stuff



Amano doesn't give a shit about those three. Chrome basically got the power to watch someone else fight and give commentary, Lambo was tied up off panel and Ryohei....What the hell happened to Ryohei? One minute he's got his boxing gloves and rocket boots on ready to fight and the next time we see him he's getting medical treatment.

At least there's still hope for Lambo and Ryohei's animal transformations. Maybe showing them off will give them something to do for a chapter or so.


----------



## El Torero (Nov 10, 2009)

spoilers with pics:

*Spoiler*: __ 






Zakuro's carnage release is T-Rex.
Lal's attack doesn't seems to affect Zakuro.
Lal, Gamma and Goku surrounds Zakuro but their attack doesn't seem to affect Zakuro.
Zakuro asks them to use all of their box.
Gokudera lets Uri to use form change.
The 1st storm guardian is a trusted leader of the policemen,i think he is the most trusted by the 1st generation( not sure if its all of the guardians or just the boss) he always finish his mission unharmed.
Not sure about the weapon name but its a weapon that never loses.
There were scenes before the fight with Zakuro. All were talking about stuff.Reborn was talking about how Gokudera have changed, and Gokudera says that how its because of the 10th.


----------



## Higawa (Nov 10, 2009)

Damn I love the spoiler!
Finally Goku action again.

But I wanna see some TYL Lambo and his Box Weapon that would rock


----------



## Blackstaff (Nov 10, 2009)

Full spoiler by Hduy at MH :


*Spoiler*: __ 




Note: There is no QC or what so ever.Sorry for any mistakes.

Tsuna: There is an explosion opposite! Its where Gokud , Lal and Gamma are.
Reborn: It’ll be good if they can get rid of the enemy in one blow.
Irie: Lal is sick and Gokudera is injured , it would be bad if the battle drags on.

Before they left.
Tsuna: Due to Uni’s prediction,we know where the enemy will be coming. . We have to decide who will defend the place.
Gamma: Leave this to me. There’s no need to worry, If the enemy have uncovered the techniques of my black foxes, I will use the secret signal.
Goku: I’ll go as well.
Tsuna: Eh? But Gokudera, aren’t you injured?
Goku: These minor injuries are nothing. I’m the one with the lightest injuries.
Gamma: Don’t force yourself. Aren’t you injured in the back?
Goku: Stop being annoying. As the right hand man of the boss, my vigor is different from yours.
Gamma: What?
Goku: I have failed during CHOICE. If this goes one, I will not be fit to be the right hand man of Vongola the 10th.
Tsuna: Goku…
Lal: I’m going too.
Tsuna: What? Even Lal?
Lal: Even if I can’t move, I can still defend together with Gokudera.
Goku: Just you see ,boss. Betting on the glory of the Vongola guardians, I will defeat the enemy.
Tsuna: No Gokudera. I.. Don’t allow it.

Back in the battle.
Lal: That guy… He inserted his flames into the box in his chest.
Goku: Carnage release!
Gamma: Now, what kind of bug or beast-man will appear?
Zakuro: Idoits. Bug or animals? Do not put me on par with Daisy or Torikabuto.
Goku: What! What is that?
Lal: His body has become bigger. That claws and tail…!
Gamma: It doesn’t seem to be a lizard-class.
Zakuro: Of course. Idiots. The box weapon that I have fused with is indeed an organism on earth, but it is a huge monster that existed 6500 0000 years ago.
Gamma: 65000 0000 years ago!
Goku: Don’t tell me.. It’s a dinosaur!
Zakuro: Indeed, using the science of the Millifiore.As long there is DNA, what ever creatures that are extinct can become box weapons!
Gamma: Such things!
Zakuro: Now ,come and have a taste of the overwhelming power of T-Rex
Lal: He disappeared!
Lal: You bastard!
Lal fires all her guns at Zakuro but they have no effect.
Zakuro: What! Those bullets felt like rain drops.
Lal: I’m no match for him.
Zakuro: Don’t make me laugh.
Lal: *insert name* act defensive!
*insert name* is lal’s box animal/weapon. It curls around Lal, defending it self from Zakuro’s attack. It gets torn into pieces, Lal get knocks away.
Goku: Lal… That bastard!
Goku shoots Zakuro, but Zakuro blocks it using only one hand.
Zakuro: Fool. What a smoothing shower. Isn’t it better if you take out your vongola box-whatever out?
Goku: I will even if you don’t say it. Uri! Form Change!
Zakuro: How can it be?
Lal: Ah.. That-That is the weapon of the right hand man of the 1st Vongola boss, who is a good friend of the 1st Vongola boss. Together with the 1st Vongola boss they formed the initial Vongola. The man who formed the self-defense forces. That is the first storm guardian, which is what I heard.
(Friend wasn’t mention, its just that the words means something like good friend, someone who is with another one from young etc. But then it could mean other things as well. Too lazy to interprete )

[He usually uses a gun during work, however through Vongola the 1st, he have been using the weapon from Vongola the 1st. The weapon that never loses, that weapon is ..]
Like the wild storm , the G Bow ( or something like that)
The quiver is spewing out flames.
Zakuro: Ah, that is the Vongola box. Indeed, the power increased. But in front of my ‘dinosaur skin”, it will only be like me taking a cold shower. Come, do you want to die?

Back to talking, before Lal and co left.
Rebor: No, I don’t allow it.
Goku: 10th why don’t you allow it?
Tsuna: What right hand man, what glory of the vongola. What ever it is ,there is no need to bet your life on such a thing.
Goku: I’m sorry but I will not listen.
Reborn: This is the first time Gokudera is disobeying Tsuna.
Goku: No, it isn’t like this . I just want to say, if it was me in the past , the meaning would not
Tsuna: Different from the past?
Goku says something like , In the past I used ‘wanting to be the right hand man’ as my target. Which is to say that to be able to fight together with the 10th, allows the 10th to consider if I’m the right hand man that is needed. I finally understand… My vision of the right hand . Now my target of the right hand man is to laugh together with the boss.
Tsuna: Gokudera
Goku: Anyway we have to defeat Byakuran. 10th, everyone, we can’t leave anyone behind.

Gokudera opens his bow.
Zakuro: What? What allows you to accumulate such power!
Goku: To go back to the peaceful past.
The red tornado arrow. [tornado. Flame Arrow ] !!!(something like that)
End.




And this is where Gokudera, Ryohei and Basil were hurt :

Link removed

Middle panel. Attack from the outside and on their backs by the three FW (or just bluebell, I don't know).


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 10, 2009)

Sweet fuck that spoiler looks amazing. Zakuro looks epic and so does Gokudera, this chapter will be awesome .


----------



## KidQuick (Nov 10, 2009)

Epic Fucking Win. Hellz yeah Gokudera. 

I wonder if it will end up being a one-shot victory, or if funeral wreath will get up.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 10, 2009)

I hope it isnt a quick battle because then the FW will just look like weak pussies (AKA Daisy + Kabuto) So I would like this one to be maybe a little prolonged instead of a One Hit KO thing.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like Gokudera is going to show why he is right hand man. Can't wait to see what his weapon does. I love how they all connect so well with the 1st generation. Should be a good fight. Zakuro being a T-Rex is cool.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2009)

Damn!! Zakuro is a T-Rex??!!!


----------



## Blade (Nov 11, 2009)

Also we gonna see more power ups for kth series


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 11, 2009)

I wouldnt say he looks like a T-Rex but he does looks kind alike a Dinosaur.


----------



## Blade (Nov 11, 2009)

he has some characteristics ,but it is cool


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 11, 2009)

i didn't pay attention if he looks like an animal or else but it was like berserk xD


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 11, 2009)

He had like Dinosaur hands and feet .


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2009)

so he is Dragon!!


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 11, 2009)

Hope gokudera actually the match. even if he loses at least hes in  badass mode.

does anybody else get the feelimg that the main characters next opponents will be their fist generation counterparts? it seems like it would be a cool steampunk setting. 




and that inconsitency regarding zakuro remains. it would seem as though hes only invunerable in dino mode but he was in normal form while in the lava..... 

zakuro is like racer from fairy tail


----------



## Novalis (Nov 12, 2009)

you really are stupid arent you ? 

you still havent proven that lava is more destructive than storm flames 
and until you can there is no inconsitency e basta really stop being annoying


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 12, 2009)

So base zakuro bathes in lava. then base zakurn is easily damaged to the point of spitting blood. then we have dino zakuro who says that bullets feel like rain. and your argument is that will flames are like 100x stronger than lava.


yeeeaaaaah.


----------



## Skylit (Nov 12, 2009)

Decent chapter.

Only good thing is the design of the first storm guardian.


----------



## Blade (Nov 12, 2009)

i agree,i hope the next one to be more exciting


----------



## Serp (Nov 12, 2009)

My KHR rp, turned fanfic is turning out more random than this


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 12, 2009)

so gokudera and hir ancestor are awesome. and the character development would have been better if it didnt come from nowhere.


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 12, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Decent chapter.
> 
> Only good thing is the design of the first storm guardian.



I thought Funeral Wreath transforming into a T-Rex was cool and so was Gokudura's weapon is acutally pretty cool looking:  A primative box weapon vs a primative foe.


----------



## Skylit (Nov 12, 2009)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> I thought Funeral Wreath transforming into a T-Rex was cool and so was Gokudura's weapon is acutally pretty cool looking:  A primative box weapon vs a primative foe.



Well....

I think Dinosaurs are boring so.... 

Yeah, yeah. Gokudera's weapon is kinda cool, i like long range weapons.

But why do i think that gokudera's attack will kill zakuro or atleast hurt him so badly, that you can finish him off with one finger?


Oh Varia Arc: Where are you?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 12, 2009)

Dont worry skylit. gokudera will lose.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 12, 2009)

It was a good chapter, but I still dont get convinced at all about how the generals use their box weapons I would preffered to see a real T-Rex than Zakuro transformed in a T-Rex


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 13, 2009)

What the hell is happening?

And before anyone answers me, rhetorical question


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 13, 2009)

Man freaking Vongola 1st generation hand me downs. I only put up with it because we haven't seen them before but still... get some Vongola 10th weapons!


----------



## Achilles (Nov 13, 2009)

What are the chances of Zakuro getting one shotted? I really hope they both put up a good fight.


More importantly, will Ryohei's Vongola predecessor turn out to be an old timey boxer?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 13, 2009)

ulius said:


> More importantly, will Ryohei's Vongola predecessor turn out to be an old timey boxer?





Anyway, hope Gokudera atleast slows down Zakuro.


----------



## Vault (Nov 13, 2009)

Goku will lose, Again


----------



## Skylit (Nov 13, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> Dont worry skylit. gokudera will lose.





Vault said:


> Goku will lose, Again



And then will 25yr. old lambo pwn zakuro.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 13, 2009)

I want Gokudera to win, he was good in this chapter but I dont want a one hit KO.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 13, 2009)

Well Gokudera is using the bow that never loses. I think Zakuro may end up getting beat quick.


----------



## Blade (Nov 13, 2009)

Gamma will get up and beat Zakuro


----------



## Skylit (Nov 13, 2009)

I call a one hit K.O. - made by gokudera.

Why? Because amano has no new ideas shown so far.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah well maybe she's just like skipping all the weaklings and trying to get to the Big fight as quick as.


----------



## Skylit (Nov 13, 2009)

But didn't she say that Zakuro is one of the strongest?


----------



## Blade (Nov 13, 2009)

who knows,Zakuro will lose in 2 chapters


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2009)

I give him 3 chapter:ho


----------



## Blade (Nov 13, 2009)

Damn FT is affecting the other mangas,right Luffy?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 13, 2009)

Does lambo still have the 10 year bazooka?


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 13, 2009)

I dont think he does cbark


----------



## Skylit (Nov 13, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> Does lambo still have the 10 year bazooka?



Doesn't he keep it in his afro like his ring?

god. afros are awesome.


----------



## Sin (Nov 13, 2009)

I'll laugh if Ryohei ends up being the only guardian who isn't a descendant or whatever or the first generation.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 13, 2009)

Now that would just be taking the piss of Ryohei's fodderness


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2009)

FireKain said:


> Damn FT is affecting the other mangas,right Luffy?



Yeah

Definitely Ryohei is a descendant of someone of the 1st Vongola generation


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2009)

For some reason, Hayato having a bow and arrow doesn't shock me


----------



## Blade (Nov 13, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> Yeah
> 
> Definitely Ryohei is a descendant of someone of the 1st Vongola generation







Ryohei's descendant,

*Spoiler*: __ 



only in his dreams


----------



## migukuni (Nov 16, 2009)

firekain

no real world boxer is gonna beat ryohei and i meant that.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2009)

just started reading this manga. it is really funny


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 16, 2009)

oh you're in for something.....


----------



## migukuni (Nov 17, 2009)

well it does start funny


----------



## Gabe (Nov 18, 2009)

just caught up. the manga is really good. i like the art and the fights. it is still funny. i like the fight between tsuna and XX. and Kyoya Hibari is a good character.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 18, 2009)

Im glad you like it


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 18, 2009)

So anyone read the Spoilers?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Xanxus vs. Zankuro FTW!


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 18, 2009)

What are you serious??!!!


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah I read them, poor Gokudera .


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 18, 2009)

Read the spoilers. Varia is here. I can't to see Xanxus.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 18, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> So anyone read the Spoilers?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That seems random. Where the heck did he come from?


Will he get off his ass this time?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 18, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> So anyone read the Spoilers?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hellz Yeah.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## migukuni (Nov 19, 2009)

shoot, so none of the remaining vongola guardians will be able to strut their stuff

although varia being pawned isnt that far off, seeing that bya-chan knows what they can do


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so goku loses again?


----------



## migukuni (Nov 19, 2009)

atleast he won a decent fight against gamma

unlike ryohei, chrome and lambo who.... well...
go figure


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gokudera still got raped


----------



## migukuni (Nov 19, 2009)

oh my god that gave me a nosebleed vault...

gamma raping gokudera oh shi-- 
even zakuro raping gokudera


----------



## Novalis (Nov 19, 2009)

finally some cool charas again lol  
the fws are slowly getting on my nerves 

best thing would be if xx and co just killed the dino and the fish 
then there would only be two of them left


----------



## Skylit (Nov 19, 2009)

Fuck. Yes. Hell. Yeah. Xanxus!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 19, 2009)

Xanxus probably came to get revenge for Squalo


----------



## masterriku (Nov 19, 2009)

So I take it that Gokudera winning is now what we will use to gauge the end of the world.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 19, 2009)

Good to see some Xanxus actoin again


----------



## spaZ (Nov 19, 2009)

Goku is gonna get healed here soon and end up being the one taking Zukuro down I hope.


----------



## Blade (Nov 19, 2009)

Goku was so fucked up in this chap


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 19, 2009)

It was obvious Goku wasnt going to do overly well against Zakuro with the injuries he had gotten plus Zakuro is a powerful FW meaning it would take someone strong and in fit conditions. The second part not being Gokudera at the moment.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 19, 2009)

Well after reading the chapter Gokedura may have done mmore if Bluebell hadn't come so I don't think he did bad. Loved the Varia coming so now the FWs will see what it means to have more then one person ganging up on you.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 19, 2009)

Dammit i was waiting fo ryohei to show up it was such a dissapointment


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2009)

Ryohei also would have been hurt.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 19, 2009)

migukuni said:


> atleast he won a decent fight against gamma
> 
> unlike ryohei, chrome and lambo who.... well...
> go figure


They're just...not pretty enough.


----------



## Blade (Nov 19, 2009)

If Ryohei was there ,what would've happened?more fodder stomp?


----------



## Achilles (Nov 19, 2009)

Whatever happened to the real Ginger Bread? If Ryo's considered fodder let him fight another fodder. At least it'd give him something to do.


And fighting a non FW would probably give him a better fight. Like Yamamoto vs Genkishi compared to this fight.


----------



## Higawa (Nov 19, 2009)

Xanxus means bad ass gun fights yo


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 19, 2009)

Nooo badass Liger Fight .


----------



## Higawa (Nov 19, 2009)

noo a badass Liger holding badass guns


----------



## fiercefire (Nov 19, 2009)

it's awesome to see varia back. It's definitely better then watching Gokudera getting smacked around like fodder.


----------



## mmzrmx (Nov 19, 2009)

Gokudera most likely would have won if the mermaid girl didn't interfere..he's hardly fodder. However I'm much more interested in seeing the Varia fight.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 19, 2009)

Holy fuck Xanxus


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2009)

Fight? You think this is going to be a "fight"? lol

Someone find Xanxus a chair. The man has some more bitches to solo.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 19, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Someone find Xanxus a chair. The man has some more bitches to solo.



Fucking love it


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 19, 2009)

To hell with xanxus. gokudera will never win a fight.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 19, 2009)

That is actually quite true, people say hes so awesome but I dont recall one fight by him being won . 
Does Goku vs Gamma count?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2009)

Goku beat Chikusa during the Mukuro arc.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 19, 2009)

You mean the one with the Yo-Yos? Does that even count? .


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 19, 2009)

I think the real ginger bread got forgotten about lol


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 19, 2009)

No one cares about that weird doll


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2009)

Caring about Gingerbread is like being concerned with that chick in Mukuro's gang that played a musical instrument.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 19, 2009)

You mean that freaky one who got her ass kicked? . Yeah... she sucked


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 19, 2009)

Gamma doesnt count as a win, it was a tie. and gamma was able to escape under his own strength.

and that girl from mukuros gang sucked. didnt she lose to gokuderas sister?


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 19, 2009)

Well powerlevels weren´t superhuman at that time, and Bianchi was a assassin, so it was a pretty good loss for her.

Anyway, now that some characters aren´t allowed to shine I think this won´t be the last arc in reborn


----------



## Sin (Nov 19, 2009)

You guys happy with the wraths now?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 19, 2009)

Im more happy with Varia


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 19, 2009)

the wreaths still suck. 

but what will thd next arc be?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2009)

lol, I can already imagine what the anime is going to censor from this chapter xDD


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 19, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> lol, I can already imagine what the anime is going to censor from this chapter xDD




Also Xanus.


----------



## Sin (Nov 19, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> lol, I can already imagine what the anime is going to censor from this chapter xDD


Tbh the KHR anime is terrible anyways.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2009)

Sin said:


> Tbh the KHR anime is terrible anyways.



Well, that's like saying the sun is bright. Everyone knows that. 

I still watch it though and many others do xD


----------



## Sin (Nov 19, 2009)

You watch everything Kira, you don't count :3


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 20, 2009)

Any chapter where Gokudera gets his shit pushed in is gold for me. I'd have loved if Zakuro smacked him around a bit more.

Xanxus and the Varia arriving was the icing on the cake. 



Sin said:


> You guys happy with the wraths now?



I'm fairly happy with the ones not named Daisy.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 20, 2009)

yes, daisy was too much fodderness in KHR

and i wont be dissapointed if varia gets screwed, like how dino and squallo got screwed

and is it just me or is lussuria feeling up gamma in the last page ^^


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 20, 2009)

migukuni said:


> and is it just me or is lussuria feeling up gamma in the last page ^^



Well just look at the boy, hes so obviously gay its not even funny


----------



## migukuni (Nov 20, 2009)

he is no boy...
but he seems to like manly muscly guy... so does that mean gamma is muscled? well he does have the manly features unlike hibari and the other guardians -save chrome, yama and ryo-


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

> Tbh the KHR anime is terrible anyways.



One of the worst animes out there, its really outrageous the amount of filler there is in it


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 20, 2009)

Of course hes a boy, I see no boobs.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

Khr most of its fans are girls amirite?


----------



## migukuni (Nov 20, 2009)

he's an adult >.<


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> Khr most of its fans are girls amirite?



Most probably


----------



## migukuni (Nov 20, 2009)

KHR doesnt have much spoilers lol

compared to >.<


----------



## Skylit (Nov 20, 2009)

Lussuria is awesome goddamnit. 

And I will laugh if Xanxus beats Zakuro/Bluebell/whoever because Byakuran didn't know of Xanxus' guns or whatever.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Most probably



Lemm guess you are one?


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> Lemm guess you are one?



Well done


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

**Looks at ava**

Yeah i figured


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 20, 2009)

I knew that would be a giveaway .


----------



## God Movement (Nov 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> **Looks at ava**
> 
> Yeah i figured



Hibari Fangirl ★ - This kinda gives it away as well.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 20, 2009)

.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry to go off topic, but I just recently caught up with the manga. AMAZING story and artwork. With the story so far it seems like this series is coming to an end. Does anyone else get that feeling? If someone's asked this already I'm sorry, but is there any news of this series ending? I'll be sad if it is


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 20, 2009)

mosdvious1 said:


> Sorry to go off topic, but I just recently caught up with the manga. AMAZING story and artwork. With the story so far it seems like this series is coming to an end. Does anyone else get that feeling? If someone's asked this already I'm sorry, but is there any news of this series ending? I'll be sad if it is



Its good you think that because I totally agree but Im hoping it doesnt come to an end because I think all the powers are just being revealed and I want to see them in action a lot more.
I havent heard its ending anytime soon and I hope it stays that way


----------



## mosdvious1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Well what made me think this is because of Rokudo Mukuro being let out. I wasn't expecting to see him out till WAY into the late chapters. But since it's the future I guess it's possible . Another thing that tipped me off was the fact that Byakuran is being built up to be "FINAL VILLIAN" I mean holy crap with the type of power he has why wouldn't he? Oh well I'm too new @ this  but I'm enjoying everything so far :XD and like you Kelsey I hope it goes on for a while ...


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 20, 2009)

mosdvious1 said:


> Well what made me think this is because of Rokudo Mukuro being let out. I wasn't expecting to see him out till WAY into the late chapters. But since it's the future I guess it's possible . Another thing that tipped me off was the fact that Byakuran is being built up to be "FINAL VILLIAN" I mean holy crap with the type of power he has why wouldn't he? Oh well I'm too new @ this  but I'm enjoying everything so far :XD and like you Kelsey I hope it goes on for a while ...



Im hoping Byakuran isnt the _Final_ Villian, surely there must be some sort of betryal thing going on with Mukuro or maybe just another new plot. I just do not want the manga to end but at the same time I dont want it going downhill like Naruto where its gone on for too long, dragged out too long and is losing its fire and fast. 
Gaaah, I just dont want the Manga to end but at the same time I dont want the Manga to fuck up :<


----------



## mosdvious1 (Nov 20, 2009)

I just remembered the shop keeper the one that I-Pin works for   new story line indeed and Mukuro yes can't forget about him  the original bad guy . I don't think it'll go downhill at all with the story line that it has now there's so many things thae mangaka can branch off of  so many possibilities


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 20, 2009)

Well I just hope shes able to pull it off and make an epic new Arc :WOW.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope so too. I hope Gokudera wins a damn battle soon


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 20, 2009)

The story is far from being over. Rest at ease


----------



## mosdvious1 (Nov 20, 2009)

, thanks Avant


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 20, 2009)

Yaayzorz :WOW.


----------



## Higawa (Nov 20, 2009)

mosdvious1 said:


> I hope so too. I hope Gokudera wins a damn battle soon



quoted for truth 

And I?m sure he will!


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 20, 2009)

lolyhright  .


----------



## mosdvious1 (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope there was a point to his power up and build up ....I'm curious about Ryohei she hasn't done much to show growth in him as far as the past Ryohei maybe I'm just being impatient?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 20, 2009)

Zakuro needed to be saved from an injured Gokudera by Bluebell 

And praise the lawd for the upcoming rape that Bluebell will get. Annoying loli bitch needs to die.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 20, 2009)

im wondering if varia will get raped, so i hope gokudera at least gets healed or something.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 21, 2009)

Fran illusion heals Gokudera and he fires a mega arrow FTW


----------



## migukuni (Nov 21, 2009)

luss probably heals goku, i honestly dont want varia defeating the FW's, because that would make byakuran another zero from FairyTail, not a very good villain

fran and company is probably gonna help out against kikyo

mukuro helps against ghost, or solo's ghost though i doubt it since bya-chan should already know all about his ability afterall he doesnt have vongola box

bya-chan goes against tsuna


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 21, 2009)

anybody feeling as trolled as i am. 
WE STILL HAVENT SEEN HIS STINKING "IMPROVED" SYSTEM CIA. he spoke bout it, should the belt, the TROLL... we never get to see it in action

I mean its all cool to see his bow and arrow, but i would really like to see the system cia. I mean we never even really got to see its full potential


----------



## migukuni (Nov 21, 2009)

thats why im saying the varia will get trashed

i hope, i know im evil


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 21, 2009)

Lol Gokudera cant even turn around nevermind use his new System CIA, but I think Luss will heal him now someones mentioned it but we just gotta wait and see


----------



## Novalis (Nov 21, 2009)

some of you honestly want to see a gokudera with uber long hair and nails ? 
because that is what happens when luss heals somebody so no no 
please let xanxus and the varia kill them please 

kthxbai


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 21, 2009)

Novalis said:


> *some of you honestly want to see a gokudera with uber long hair and nails ? *
> because that is what happens when luss heals somebody so no no
> please let xanxus and the varia kill them please
> 
> kthxbai



He would look like a grandad


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 21, 2009)

Vault said:


> One of the worst animes out there, its really outrageous the amount of filler there is in it



I believe CJ/Kira once described it as habing only 10 mins worth of canon content in each episode. 



Vault said:


> Khr most of its fans are girls amirite?



KHR and DGM both take this title among Jump Shounen series lol.



mosdvious1 said:


> Sorry to go off topic, but I just recently caught up with the manga. AMAZING story and artwork. With the story so far it seems like this series is coming to an end. Does anyone else get that feeling? If someone's asked this already I'm sorry, but is there any news of this series ending? I'll be sad if it is



We still need to hear about the story with the Arcobaleno and chances are that may be an entire arc in itself since it will explain Reborn's past etc. Then as mentioned before, there is still Mukuro coming after Tsuna again. We could possibly explore more about Vongola Primo and his guardians since Amano is making Tsuna and his guardians direct copies almost...


----------



## migukuni (Nov 21, 2009)

i wouldnt be surprised if aliens arrive, from the ranking planet ^^

but heck i honestly want varia to be thrashed or atleast not fight the FW, let them fight the 100 A class people damn it


----------



## Novalis (Nov 21, 2009)

i dont want to see more of goku anyway 
so im fine with it when somebody else does it 

even kyoko could do it as far as im concerned
still more interesting than goku


----------



## migukuni (Nov 21, 2009)

is it just me or does NF has problems right now?


----------



## eunique (Nov 21, 2009)

i also hope that varia gets trashed and the rest of the lot except for the vongola guardians


----------



## Sine (Nov 24, 2009)

xanxus murders everybody
i didnt know he was back


----------



## valerian (Nov 24, 2009)

I need to read this, but I can't get past the first chapters.  And Xanxus looks like a total badass too. 

I'll try and push myself to do it.


----------



## krome (Nov 24, 2009)

Xanxus has gotten pretty sexy.  I've been re-reading a few of his fights.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 24, 2009)

Funeral Wreaths dissappoint once again...


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 24, 2009)

Xanxus is a sexy man


----------



## migukuni (Nov 24, 2009)

Bluebell and zakuro has to pawn varia or varia has to not fight them

if xanxus and varia beats bluebell and zakuro -hellhole mode- that would just mean that dino and squalo were mere fodders that couldnt even stand up to FW-none hellhole mode-, well daisy with hellhole is probably equal to zakuro w/o hellhole mode


----------



## Blackstaff (Nov 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The spoiler with the losses of Zakuro and Bluebell has a good chance of being false 

This one just came around and is pending :
簡易だけきてたわ

ザンザコがスクアーロはどうしたと獄寺に聞く
スクアーロやられたことを知るとヴァリアー全員うれしそうにする
攻撃は見切られてるからやめとけという獄寺の忠告を無視してライオンで攻撃をしかける

別の場所で待ち伏せてたランボ、バジル、了平、太猿、野猿のとこに桔梗がくる
桔梗は雲ヴェロキラプトルで攻撃。恐竜匣は普通の匣より強く全員苦戦
ランボの牛丼が形態変化で盾になって攻撃を防ぐ
ランボの覚悟はツナのママンに会いたいというもの
了平が過去に戻って沢田のママンに会いたくないのかというと泣きながら開匣した
桔梗が所詮盾は守るものというが、ランボの周りが光るとそれが雷となりヴェロキラプトルに攻撃を仕掛けて終わり

It has Lambo against Kikyou and Kikyou as a velociraptor 
Lambo is crying to see Sawada's mama again


----------



## Achilles (Nov 25, 2009)

Blackstaff said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It has Lambo against



That's how you know it's fake.






Prove me wrong, manga lady.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 25, 2009)

honestly, no matter what others say, if varia beats an FW its not very realistic, seeing that squalo and dino was defeated like mere fodders


----------



## Blackstaff (Nov 25, 2009)

ulius said:


> That's how you know it's fake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Well you spoke wrong, sir 

This is the translation of the spoiler above by Hduy at MH :

There may be mistakes here and there.So yea don't go gaga over what i think is Lambo's bull's cambio forma.Assuming the bits earlier wasn't fake.

Xanxus asks Gokudera about Squalo.
Knowing that Squalo was defeated, the Varias look happy.
Xanxus sends his liger to attack, ignoring Gokudera's 'advice' that the FWs knows about their moves.

At the other side.(ambush site)
Lambo, Ryohei, Nozaru ,Tazaru and Basil meets Kikyo.
Kikyo transform into Velociraptor, and there is a fierce battle.
Lambo's bull transform into a shield and protects everyone.
Lambo wants to see Tsuna's mother again.
Ryohei says stuff about not going back to meet Tsuna's mum,as a result Lambo opens his box while crying.


And this is the spoiler confirmed of Ohana :
ランボ、開匣するね
標的268　一撃


ＮＥＷ酉なんで。
＝＝＝
あと、ナイフ王子は『どつかれないで済む～』
みたいなこと言ってた。

んで～寺『コイツラ普通じゃね～』みたいなこと言ってた。

とりあず、読み漁ってくる。また。

With a little trans :

Well at least its comfirmed that Lambo opens his box.


Lambo-san pek

Ryohei knows his child psychology


----------



## Achilles (Nov 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lambo and Ryohei? Nice. I knew using reverse psychology on someone on the other side of the world who doesn't read this board, and already finished the chapter would work. 




An epic team up indeed.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 25, 2009)

they were teamed up in the first chapters as well from what i remembered


----------



## Blade (Nov 25, 2009)

268 script from MH:


Xanxus asks Gokudera about Squalo.
Knowing that Squalo was defeated, the Varias look happy.
Xanxus sends his liger to attack, ignoring Gokudera's 'advice' that the FWs knows about their moves.

At the other side.(ambush site)
Lambo, Ryohei, Nozaru ,Tazaru and Basil meets Kikyo.
Kikyo transform into Velociraptor, and there is a fierce battle.
Lambo's bull transform into a shield and protects everyone.
Lambo wants to see Tsuna's mother again.
Ryohei says stuff about not going back to meet Tsuna's mum,as a result Lambo opens his box while crying.


----------



## Novalis (Nov 25, 2009)

ever thought about the possibility that xanxus' rage might make him totally unpredictable ? 

just saying


----------



## migukuni (Nov 25, 2009)

so, ryohei is probably the one who isnt related to the first gen. since lambo seems to be going combia next chap


----------



## Blackstaff (Nov 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



THis is the script of Ohana :

絶体絶命の窮地に?ヴァリアー現る！！！

標的268　一撃

寺『ザンザス！！』
ザ『沢田に伝えろ　ボンゴレ９代目直属　独立暗殺部隊ヴァリアーは――
ボンゴレの旗の下　ボンゴレリングを所持する者共を援護する！！』
寺『！！　ってオレ達を　?助けに！！』
ベル、肩かしてた寺離す『ししし　情けねーの！　それでも嵐の守護者かよ』
寺尻もち『でっ　ナイフ野郎』
ベルの匣動物と、瓜威嚇し合い
ルッス『それよりスクアーロ知らないかしら？』
寺『！　?あいつはやられて?　今?山本達が捜索してる』
ザ『ハッ　死んだか』
レ『ハッ　死んだか』嬉しそう
ル『ってことは次期作戦隊長私かしら（ﾊｰﾄ』
ベ『これで　ど突かれなくてすむ♪』
寺（やっぱ　こいつら?　普通じゃねえ?）

ブ『何あいつら？　変なのでてきた』
ザク『ボンゴレの独立暗殺部隊ヴァリアーだ　どのみち消すだけだがな』
ザ『やってみろカス』
ザンザス開匣
寺『?聞けザンザス?！！　奴らはパラレルワールドを使い　お前達の技をすでに攻略して
いる?　型ある技は使わない方がいい！！』
ザ『るせえっ』
寺『なっ　人が親切に?』
ザ『かっ消せ』
ザンザスのトラ？攻撃～
ブ『にゅ』水吐く？
ザク『こいっ　バーロー』
ザンザスと、ザクロ、ブルベル。一斉に攻撃。
ツナ『獄寺君達の地点の戦闘が激しくなってる！！』

寺、無線使いツナに連絡
寺「聞こえますか10代目！！」
ツ「獄寺君！？」
寺「オレ達?ヴァリアーに救われました　今奴らはザクロとブルーベルって奴と交戦中です」
ツ「え！？ヴァリアーが?来てるの！？」
寺「ハイ　相変わらずムチャクチャな奴らですが?　ボンゴレの旗の下オレ達を援護すると
ザンザスが！」
このシーンのルッスうける。ちょっとかわいいと思ってしまった。

ツ「ザ?ザンザスが！！？」

リボン『奴の強さはお前が一番知ってるはずだ　心強い援軍だな』
ツ『?うん！！』


湖方面の戦闘激しくなる
ツナ『今度は湖の方だ！！　湖の地点はたしか?』
？『了平兄　バジル兄　太猿に野猿?それにランボが守ってるはずだよ！！』
ツ『ランボ！！』
ハル、京子『！！』


桔梗『ハハン　これほどの敵が待ち伏せているとは正直おどろきましたよ』
太『くそう　一撃で仕留められなかった』
野『ちっくしょ～！！』
了『よくやったぞ　太猿野猿！！』
バ『ここからは拙者達に任せてください！！』
太『お前達もひどい怪我をしているではないか！　第一?　こんなちびまで連れてきちまって
どういうつもりだ！！』
ラ『タザルちらないの？ランボさん強いんだよ！！ウチューとかチキューとかで一番強いんだ
よ！！』
了『ランボを戦わせるつもりはない！！』
バ『桔梗は我々が倒してみせます！！』
桔『ハハン　私を倒すですって？もしや戦士の数がうわまっていれば勝てるとでも？
我々が部下を連れてこないのは自分たちだけで事足りてるからですよ』
了『何！？』
桔『あなた達にはこの匣一つで充分です　ユニ様を一刻も早くお連れしたいので
早速失礼しますよ　　開匣』

雲ヴェロキラプトル！！！　　恐竜うじゃうじゃ


了『きょ?　恐竜！？』
バ『しかもなんて数！！』

恐竜爪で野猿ひっかく
野『ぎゃああ！！！』
太『野猿っ！！』
了『おのれ』
了平、連打でパンチ
了（こいつら）バ（強い！！）
桔『恐竜タイプの匣兵器は動物タイプより遥かに協力でしてね　この匣兵器一つで最新装備の
軍隊一個師団以上の戦闘能力を誇っています』
恐竜の尻尾に弾かれるランボ『ぐぴゃっ』
了『ランボ！！いかん！！向こうには恐竜が！！』
太猿、飛ばされてるランボを取るが恐竜に腕を噛まれる
太『ぬ゛お゛ぉお！！！　なぜこんなチビを連れてきた！！』
了『！！』

了　（?　　　それは?）


　　『ランボを戦わせる！？』

ツナ『そんなの反対だよ！！』
了『オレも反対だ！！』
ラ『ランボさんもいくいく戦う！！』
ツ『でもアンボってこんなにチビなんだぞ！！』
ラ『チビじゃないもんね！！』
リボン『ランボはアホでウザイチビだが　リングを継承した　れっきとした
ボンゴレの守護者なんだ　選ばれたことには意味があるんだ』
ラ『ガハハ！やっとランボさんのすごさに気づいたなリボーン！！』
ツ『おい調子に乗るなって！！』
ユニ『私もボンゴレファミリーの本当の力を出すためにはランボちゃんの力が必要だと思いま
す』
ツ『なっ　　　ユニまで?　でもやっぱりオレは反対だよ?』
了『うむ　　　?沢田　　オレが極限責任をもってランボの面倒を見る！！
それならいいだろう？』
京子『お兄ちゃん』
ツ『お兄さん?』
了『ようは勝てばいいのだからな！大丈夫だ！！』
リボン、了平の肩に乗り『そのとおりだ了平　　一応念のために　あのアホに軽い催眠で
封じておいたスイッチを教えてやる』
了『スイッチ？』


リボン　『本当にヤバイ時に叫んでみろ』



了（それは?　今だ！！）
了平息を思いきり吸い込み

『どうしたランボ！！　沢田のママンに会いたくないのか！！？』

ランボビックリ顔『！！！　ママン?？』
リボン（ママンに会いたい　過去へ帰りたいという気持ちが奴の眠ってる炎を引き出すはずだ）

ランボ（ママン?　どこ?？　）
『ママンに会いたい～～～～！』

桔『！！』
太『！！』
ラ『ぎゅうど～～～～ん！！！』
ランボ開匣
バ『牛丼が　カンピオ　フォルマを！！』
了平『リボーンの話では初代雷の守護者は大地主んも息子で若く　わがままで世間知らずな
臆病者だったが　プリーモはあえて戦場では奴に先陣を切らせたらしい』
バ『臆病者を?　先頭で戦わせたんですか？』
了『その矛盾がランボのボンゴレ匣にもあらわれているのだ　あの武器こそ
激しい一撃を秘めた雷電と謳われた　　ランポウの盾！！！』

桔『ハハン　何に変わるかと思えば物言わぬ盾ですか　それで雲ヴェロキラプトルを
倒すことはできませんよ』
バ『だがあれでランボ殿の命が守れるならベストかも』
了『いいや！！雷のボンゴレ匣はそんな甘っちょろい兵器ではないぞ！！
一見ただの盾に見えた初代の武器は　恐るべき攻撃力を秘めていたのだ！！』

ランボ涙流しながら『ママ～～～ン！！！』


雷の角！！！（コルナ・フールミネ）


一網打尽ッ！！


It confirmed the little bit of spoiler just ahead.

Lambo-san wants to see Mama again in the past  

And Migukuni, it's obvious that all the vongola guardian are all related to the ones of the first generation. Lambo will certainly do alot of damages and Ryohei will finish the job with his cambio forma


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh yea it's Lambo time. I can't wait to see him and the bull work it. lol at the Varia for being happy Squalo got defeated. They know they love him and that he will be fine. They will tease him when he gets back.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 25, 2009)

Laaaaambooo :WOW.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 25, 2009)

Imagine 25 years Lambo with the bull?


----------



## migukuni (Nov 25, 2009)

kelsey's sig is disturbing hahaha


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 25, 2009)

Lambo appearing next chapter sounds awesome.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 26, 2009)

lambo will pawn kikyo and ryohei, is just... a side dish >.<


----------



## El Torero (Nov 26, 2009)

I think next week we´ll have kikyo opening hell box, and then we´ll see ryohei´s vongola box


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 26, 2009)

I cant wait to see Lambo's Bull again :WOW.


----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 26, 2009)

Lambo. pek


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 26, 2009)

LAMBOpek. Love his shield. 1st generation lightening guardian looks like 15 year old Lambo. Love the Varia. Poor Squalo they are going to clown him when he gets back. Look fearless Xanxus.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 26, 2009)

El Torero said:


> I think next week we?ll have kikyo opening hell box, and then we?ll see ryohei?s vongola box



Agreed **


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 26, 2009)

Chapter was full of win. Seeing Lanbo's box was very entertaining indeed.


----------



## Sine (Nov 26, 2009)

migukuni said:
			
		

> honestly, no matter what others say, if varia beats an FW its not very realistic, seeing that squalo and dino was defeated like mere fodders


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 26, 2009)

Lambo was awesome, Xanxus was awesome. Chapter was awesome.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 26, 2009)

El Torero said:


> I think next week we?ll have kikyo opening hell box, and then we?ll see ryohei?s vongola box



Yeah best is saved for last like it always goes


----------



## Skylit (Nov 26, 2009)

Ryohei was the man in this chapter.


----------



## fiercefire (Nov 26, 2009)

^ Ryohei didn't really do anything.^


----------



## Skylit (Nov 26, 2009)

So what? He was still the man.


----------



## valerian (Nov 26, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Xanxus was the man in this chapter.



Fix'd.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 26, 2009)

^ Agree'd .


----------



## Skylit (Nov 26, 2009)

Xanxus was the god in this chapter.


----------



## Sin (Nov 26, 2009)

Lambo > Everything else in this chapter


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2009)

I was wondering when Lambo would contribute something in an actual battle, and he delivered


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 26, 2009)

Xanxus is a God in every chapter. Lambo was the bomb this chapter. Somebody better get mama for him or things are about to be light up.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 26, 2009)

hmmm, maybe bya-chan will be able to create another world... mehhh


----------



## krome (Nov 26, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Xanxus was the god in this chapter.



Agreed.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 27, 2009)

Now we just have to wait for Ryohei to do something...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 27, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Xanxus was the god in this chapter.



Someone get him a chair to sit in. Standing up is way too much effort to be wasted on these fodder. :ho


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 28, 2009)

I want more Liger .


----------



## migukuni (Nov 28, 2009)

byakuran will create a new world, seeing that the remaining 4 FW arent pawned yet, but meeehhh... whatever, anyways im not impressed if xanxus defeats 2 FW's >.<


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 28, 2009)

Ryohei kind of sucks.
Lambo is quite awesome and Xanxus had trouble fighting some subordinate before.

This manga is really boring right now. Everything is something of a handmedown from the Vongola First and his buddies, which doesn't even make much sense considering they should have lived like hundreds of years ago.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Nov 28, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Everything is something of a handmedown from the Vongola First and his buddies, which doesn't even make much sense considering they should have lived like hundreds of years ago.



I always thought that the Vongola box weapons were just based on the weapons the first generation had and not the same thing.


----------



## ~riku~ (Nov 28, 2009)

Lambo was so cute  in this chapter pek

Ryohei's the only one left, to be compared to Primo's guardians...


----------



## Platinum (Nov 28, 2009)

Lambo was finally useful .


----------



## ~riku~ (Nov 28, 2009)

mamma~~~~~~ ;__;


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 28, 2009)

I bet ya Ryohei will now be WTFHAXXORZ. .


----------



## Serp (Nov 28, 2009)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> I always thought that the Vongola box weapons were just based on the weapons the first generation had and not the same thing.



Yea your right they are based on them not the same thing, perfect example Yamas swords.


----------



## El Torero (Dec 1, 2009)

Spoilers of this week:


*Spoiler*: __ 






And it seems Ryohei has something kinda like the X-burner.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 1, 2009)

that looks like kikyo flying and transforming via hell hole


----------



## El Torero (Dec 1, 2009)

Little translation by mangahelpers.


*Spoiler*: __ 





First sun guardian is a religious guy. The (first?) part of the first sun guardian is spoken by Basil. Originally the first sun guardian is a boxer who never loses(or boxing techniques that never loses ) and seeks the title of the strongest. But there was once in a tournament ,where he being too strong resulted in him killing an opponent . After which he stops boxing and turned to prayer, and stops following the path of a boxer. Only once when the family is in danger did he use his boxing techniques to save the family.
Lambo falls asleep due to over-exhaustion. Ryohei gets defeated due to his old injuries acting up. Hibari is actually hiding in the vicinity, and got discovered by Kikyo.
The last part is where Hibari’s armband is flying and huge amount of blood is being splattered.


----------



## Sin (Dec 1, 2009)

El Torero said:


> Little translation by mangahelpers.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol Ryohei


----------



## Achilles (Dec 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



After a talk about how Ryohie's predecessor was so strong that he killed people by accident, Ryohie gets his ass kicked. 

I hope he at least gets 12 or so pages of kicking ass before Hibari comes along and inevitably steals the spotlight (he already got his time to shine against Daisy). 

And here's too the original recipe Sun Guardian looking awesome and not bishi.


Hold on, I think I found his picture.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm not coming in here to bash, but I gotta say that I'm having some trouble reading Reborn.  I'm on chapter 45, and nothing has really progressed, story-wise.  I mean, little things have cropped up here and there, but it's nothing significant.  And yeah, tons of new characters have been introduced, but have they been developed?  Not at all.

Reading from chapter to chapter is one of the most masochistic things I've ever done.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Ryohei. I don't think he is liked by the author. lol at Lambo falling asleep. Nooo Hibari. Why did he have to be hurt? I don't know how they are going to get out of this one.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 2, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I'm not coming in here to bash, but I gotta say that I'm having some trouble reading Reborn.  I'm on chapter 45, and nothing has really progressed, story-wise.  I mean, little things have cropped up here and there, but it's nothing significant.  And yeah, tons of new characters have been introduced, but have they been developed?  Not at all.
> 
> Reading from chapter to chapter is one of the most masochistic things I've ever done.



Keep reading man, it starts getting more serious by chapter 60 then soon you'll be wondering where all the funny went.

The first 60 chapters are really nothing more than a prologue to introduce most of the supporting cast when it comes down to it.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 2, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Keep reading man, it starts getting more serious by chapter 60 then soon you'll be wondering where all the funny went.
> 
> The first 60 chapters are really nothing more than a prologue to introduce most of the supporting cast when it comes down to it.



That's good to see.

But were sixty chapters really necessary?  Snowball fights and bowling... with the same antics EVERY TIME!  Lambo is retarded and shoots himself with the 10-year bazooka, Bianchi tries to poison someone, then Ipin blows up.  Fuck.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 2, 2009)

I hope the mangaka has dropped the retarded sub-plot of Yammamoto thinking this is all a game



excellence153 said:


> That's good to see.
> 
> But were sixty chapters really necessary?  Snowball fights and bowling... with the same antics EVERY TIME!  Lambo is retarded and shoots himself with the 10-year bazooka, Bianchi tries to poison someone, then Ipin blows up.  Fuck.



My sentiments exactly. I was waiting for the actual story to start, they did not need 60 chapters


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 2, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> That's good to see.
> 
> But were sixty chapters really necessary?  Snowball fights and bowling... with the same antics EVERY TIME!  Lambo is retarded and shoots himself with the 10-year bazooka, Bianchi tries to poison someone, then Ipin blows up.  Fuck.



Biachi and I-Pin disappear into the background after a while, with Bianchi generally being used as a training aide and foil for Gokudera, while I-Pin practically gets no screen time for the longest while, which is a pity conisdering I liked Ipin.

Edit for Laser: I highly doubt Yamamoto thinks that anymore, but I could be wrong, I thought for sure that he'd stop thinking that it was a game after the Varia arc, but he proved me wrong there.

You'd think seeing you're opponent getting eaten by a shark would deter the thought of it only being a game.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 2, 2009)

when KHR was first made, it was made solely for comedy then when mukuro appeared the mangaka found it more entertaning to change it to battle manga and since all the characters has obscure background turning it to battle manga was acceptable
and yes amano's least favorite guardian has to be ryohei, coz he's the only non bishie char, yama, goku, hiba, lambo, mukuro, tsuna and even basil are all "bishies"

but i still want my manly man ryohei-sama


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 3, 2009)

ulius said:


> And here's too the original recipe Sun Guardian looking awesome and not bishi. Hold on, I think I found his picture.


ryohei turned anji? sounds gd to me, he just needs to beatdown someone already.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 3, 2009)

It would appear I spoke too soon. Those full spoilers from mangahelpers definitely make this fight different than I first anticipated.  
*Spoiler*: _Apparently_ 



Kikyo says he has the strongest fighting power among the FWs (Probably either not including Ghost or speaking of purely physical strength and not overall superiority, which is good enough for me). and that nobody should even be able to touch him.  

Full spoilers 


 That's some pretty impressive hype right there, and against a non wall or carpet riding fodder no less.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 3, 2009)

byakuran will complete his tri-ni-sette this is the best way for amano to continue this manga


damn i wanna see that ryohei awesomeness


----------



## Sin (Dec 3, 2009)

Fail, Ryohei shouldn't get any hype


----------



## migukuni (Dec 3, 2009)

shut your trap sin, i dont care if im the only that loves ryohei-sama,

your still not allowed to diss my husband


----------



## Sin (Dec 3, 2009)

I'll do what I want


----------



## migukuni (Dec 3, 2009)

ill kick your basketball players ass

dissing my husband, he'll punch you to oblivion


----------



## migukuni (Dec 3, 2009)

what do you mean I sun guardian is boxing yamamoto?

hibari is injured instead of ryohei?


----------



## Sin (Dec 3, 2009)

Kikyo saw that Ryohei was no threat to him and went to deal with the big boys first :ho


----------



## Achilles (Dec 3, 2009)

migukuni said:


> what do you mean I sun guardian is boxing yamamoto?
> 
> hibari is injured instead of ryohei?



Ryo's predecessor, the 1st Sun Guardian looks just like Yamamoto only as a boxing priest, in Torero's opinion.

I think his facial features look more like Ryohei only it's the black hair that makes it look like Yamamoto, but they're all so similar looking.

All the Vongola successors have that Indentical grandfather going on with their physical appearances only with different hair colours for some.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2009)

Well well well, Ryo-kun finally got his box and I must say. Epic but sadly Ryo-kun was injured 

Also one more comment...

HIBARI MY SEXY LITTLE BABY YOUR BACK .

Also, can someone explain that last page?


----------



## Higawa (Dec 3, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Also, can someone explain that last page?



Same here, pls someone explain


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2009)

Hibari didnt get hurt right...? RIGHT?


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (Dec 3, 2009)

he got hit good and proper thats what happened, hence there being blood and his arm band flying in the air .


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2009)

Oic.


----------



## Blackstaff (Dec 3, 2009)

Kikyou said that he didn't play fair, so I reckon that he put a fruit's root or something of the sort on Hibari the first time they meet during the choice game.

In other words Hibari is in trouble 

And... prepare to see the varia easily beaten when we are coming back to them. It's RFW's time to shine


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2009)

I dunt want Hibari to get hurt ;______;


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 3, 2009)

Ryohei == Rock Lee
Raptor dude == Gaara?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 3, 2009)

Pfft...if you think Hibari was hurt by that, I got a bridge to sell you too.

This funeral wreath is gonna get handcuffed and punched like the dino-bitch he is.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 3, 2009)

Ryohei's time to shine was a pretty good showing


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 3, 2009)

Ryohei takes it alone

And Yamamoto doesn't think that this is a mafia game anymore, during the training Reborn told the whole truth against him right? 

Oh and, Hibari getting pwned, yay


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2009)

Great chapter for Ryohei to shine on stage. And we'll see what really happened to Hibari next chapter.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 4, 2009)

i really dont think the RFW are gonna be defeated... byakuran has to complete the 3-2-7 so the manga can continue!!

And Ryohei-Sama against the strongest of the 6 FW is so OMG!!!

Base Kikyo blitzing gokudera and a released injured ryohei blitzing a released kikyo bwahahaha

fuck those cloud dinosaurs


----------



## Platinum (Dec 4, 2009)

Ryohei had a good showing this chapter.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 4, 2009)

ryohei-sama and hisagi-sama has these weeks chapters for themselves i love them!!!


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 4, 2009)

omfgggg

such a cliffhanger

wtf happened to kyoya?!


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 4, 2009)

Hes not dead, just to put that out here


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 4, 2009)

of course not kelsey.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 4, 2009)

DONT CRUSH MY HEART ;______; Im trying to be optimistic here .


----------



## Skylit (Dec 4, 2009)

I would laugh if it's true that just Ryohei can hit Kikyo, but Hibari and the other guardians can't


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 4, 2009)

Itz cuz Ryoo haz speedz.


----------



## Skylit (Dec 4, 2009)

Speed: Ryohei > the other guardians.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 4, 2009)

Dat be troo .


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 4, 2009)

Wish Ryohei wasn't hurt because I think he would have taken Kikyo. I don't see Hibari being dead but he is hurt. I wish Lambo had more stamina but for a little kid he did good.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 4, 2009)

Of course Hibari isnt dead, Fangirls me would go CRAZAY


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 4, 2009)

i would hate the manga if hibari died there


----------



## Skylit (Dec 4, 2009)

That would just show us that Kubo wrote KHR! this week.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 4, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> i would hate the manga if hibari died there



Me too. It just means that when he gets back up someone is about to get bitten to death.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 4, 2009)

It's a shame to see that the latest few chapters of Reborn have been terribly predictable, cliche and generic. It's like the mangaka is not even trying judging by the way he seems to treat the plot like it's secondary to the eyecandy and fanservice.

Especially the way the "Real Funeral Wraths" are being treating has been pretty dissapointing. Heck, even Kubo Tite didn't troll the Espada that much.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 4, 2009)

soichiro!!! your sig OMG!!!


----------



## Hiroshi (Dec 4, 2009)

Kyouya!

That is all.


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 5, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Kyouya!
> 
> That is all.



 excactly


----------



## migukuni (Dec 5, 2009)

die! KELSEY!!!

i mean... kikyo XD


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 5, 2009)

migukuni said:


> die! KELSEY!!!
> 
> i mean... kikyo XD



THEFUCCCCKK? WHAT DID I DO?


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 5, 2009)

migukuni is mean


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 5, 2009)

She issss ;________;


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 5, 2009)

i thought he is a guy 
what the heck


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 5, 2009)

Naw shes a chick, right? .


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 5, 2009)

Soichiro your sig ispek


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 5, 2009)

Your sig is also groovy Bateman .


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 5, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Naw shes a chick, right? .



i'm scared xDD



T7 Bateman said:


> Soichiro your sig ispek



thanks pek


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 5, 2009)

Well the pics in her sig are of a girl saying they're her and her profile says "Gender not Specified" .


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 5, 2009)

i remember she said one she was a dude or a friend of her said that i can't remember tho

btw this is funny


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 5, 2009)

/scared .


That gif


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 5, 2009)

let's ask her/he again to make sure 

haha yes  
and this one of Lambo


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 5, 2009)

Lambo pek.

Got any Hibari ones going?  Avas preferably


----------



## Higawa (Dec 5, 2009)

Soi your sets are always


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 5, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Lambo pek.
> 
> Got any Hibari ones going?  Avas preferably



i'll look if i have some  



Higawa said:


> Soi your sets are always



thanks Higawa


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank Soi pek


----------



## Higawa (Dec 5, 2009)

Pls share Goku sets with me 
If you have some good ones or Yama


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 5, 2009)

they are creepy tho Kelsey


*Spoiler*: __ 











Higawa said:


> Pls share Goku sets with me
> If you have some good ones or Yama



ok i'll pm them to you


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 5, 2009)

Dat Second one be miien .


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 5, 2009)

don't rape it  
xD


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 5, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Your sig is also groovy Bateman .



I know. Soichiro did that one toopek


----------



## Higawa (Dec 5, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> they are creepy tho Kelsey
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks so much 

damn cant rep you again


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 5, 2009)

you don't need to rep me


----------



## Higawa (Dec 5, 2009)

and do you also have gokudera ones


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 5, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> don't rape it
> xD



Too late .


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 5, 2009)

Higawa said:


> and do you also have gokudera ones




*Spoiler*: __ 











Kelsey♥ said:


> Too late .



hackshit


----------



## Higawa (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice thank you


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 5, 2009)

do you want Gokudera in airbikes?  
i still have this episode xD


----------



## Higawa (Dec 5, 2009)

sure everyone with gokudera is wanted


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 5, 2009)

Octopus head is awesome *-*


----------



## migukuni (Dec 6, 2009)

uwaa soichiro i also want ryohei ones!!


----------



## migukuni (Dec 6, 2009)

@kelsey, oh yes im mean

but i love people who love khr pek

@soi yes im a girl, that guy you were talking about is my cousin


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 6, 2009)

oh i see 

here you go


----------



## migukuni (Dec 6, 2009)

uwaaa i love you soichiro "ohpek


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 7, 2009)

in the manga... werent they real bikes and not air bikes.... i personally thought the real bikes looked a lot more cooler


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 7, 2009)

yup i agree i was dissapointed seeing this so called air bikes
they are so bad made


----------



## Achilles (Dec 7, 2009)

Is there an actual in story reason for the wheels being switched for air conditioners?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 7, 2009)

Wait......Gokudera is a grey-hair?


wtf? I thought he was a redhead


----------



## migukuni (Dec 8, 2009)

laser thats a joke right?

where did you think he was a redhead lol


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 8, 2009)

Well he's always drawn with filled in hair in the manga. Not sure why I picked red though, maybe a brunette but I didn't think it was silver


----------



## migukuni (Dec 8, 2009)

i wonder why i always thought of him as silver haired... i think its because of the attitude

normally white haired are mysterious and cool like hitsugaya, gokudera, ukitake. ryohei is an exception though coz he is hot pek


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 8, 2009)

OK, food for thought... how does the dying will flame compare/work wit the sky flame?

and since we're on the topic... Xanxus uses a liger, which is a combination of the sky lion and a storm tiger (similar to gokudera), but it is never said that he has the storm flame attribute. He has the sky flame attribute, and when the liger was introduced, he was using his "flame of wrath" along wit his sky flame (no storm flame).
---
So are the dying will flame and the flame of wrath completely different flames or do they share attributes to the 7 flames?


----------



## migukuni (Dec 8, 2009)

the sky flame has different kinds of flames from what i understand, since its special, remeber that it can open different kinds of box's, any kinds of box's, meaning it has a bit of every kind of flame 

also for all we know there could be sky+sun, sky+cloud, etc etc im guessing sky+storm=flame of wrath, it could be a sky flame that has a great affinity with the storm flame


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, but I feel lik the dying will flame and the flame of wrath are flames on their own, not combinations. Xanxus' wrath flame was brought out purely from frustration/determination, while the dying will flame is brought about by one's determination at the moment before their death. 

The 7 other flames are just determined by the type of attributes/genetics and are brought about by rings. I remember it is was explained that the 7 flames are waves within some1's body, sorta like ki/chi/chakra being channeled.

With that said, I would think that the DWF and the FoW wouldnt have attributes of the 7, since they're uses and sources are completely different, but what throws me is that xanxus used his FoW to open a box, which technically shouldnt be able to happen. 

But what i realized was it it was never said that he used a storm flame, but have the liger had a storm-attribute from the FoW. So I guess they have attributes and arent combinations. So i wonder what type of attributes the DWF have, especially since technically anybody can use it after being shot wit the dying will bullet (whole first few arcs)


----------



## migukuni (Dec 8, 2009)

i lost you there... are you trying to say that the flame of wrath is a different kind of flame and its not dying will? so maybe like the desolation bullet/flame from naito longchamp? and your wondering if it's a type of dying will or not?

from what i understand FoW is a kind of Sky attribute flame, the box was a storm type, but xanxus used his FoW to open it, and it openned so the FoW has to be a sky attribute flame


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 8, 2009)

lolz, ok

So my point is 
1) DWF and FoW are both different flames and are seperate from the 7 flames.
2) FoW also is NOT a sky flame since it has storm attributes
3) Since he used FoW WITH his sky flame, the lion gained storm-like attributes

btw, the box is a sky box, wit sky attributes, but because xanxus is so cool and hax, he injects the FoW WHILE opening the box with his sky flame, giving the lion storm lik attributes. I had to go back and read Xanxus fight over again to try to understand what was happening. It was chpt 226.

----
I guess my whole point is that I juss find it kinda weird that no further explanation was giving on exactly what the dying will flame and the FoW were after introducing the 7 flames.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 8, 2009)

the 7 flames are all dying will flames, DWF arent separate and different from the 7 flames

the sky attribute is a combination of the other 6 attributes, Xanxus FoW has a close affinity to the storm attribute. remember that tsuna has two kinds of sky flames as well, the one in his right is softer and the left is harder, or was it the other way around.


----------



## Serp (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok heres my breakdown of the Flames. 
Every single flame is called a dying will flame, it is your life force in a physical form persé. And it is based on your personality as well as some basis on genetics as everyone one in the same family tree has the same flame, which could be due to cultural or biological factors.
Every single person has multiple flame types surging through their body, most people can use one effectively and even less can use two or more. The Sky flame is the rarest and the most complex.

The rings and DWM/HDWM help you bring out your flames easier, but it is also possible to draw out your flames without the aid of a ring, as shown by XanXus, the 9th and the other Vongola bosses during the Vongola trial. And before the whole ring and box thing exploded onto the scene the use of the DWF was mainly by the Sky users being the bosses. 

XanXus, was assumed to be a Vongola, because his DWF was a sky type, but like the 2nd Vongola boss, his DWF although it was a sky type was a powerful type of sky flame powered by anger. Which with a leap of faith can be guessed that those with the FOW had a secondary flame type of storm(known for its destructive power.) And as when shown when Xanxus used his Sky Varia ring his flame was a pure sky flame as the sky ring filtered out all flames that were not sky, but his normal method of releasing flame being crude without any aids, would be a release of all his flames together causing the sky and storm to form the FOW. So another leap of faith would be if XX decided to use a storm ring it would filter out his sky flames leaving pure storm. 

I hope that made sense.


----------



## El Torero (Dec 9, 2009)

Confirmed spoilers by Mangahelpers and Ohana.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Briefly: Hibari and the Varia are ilusions from Mukuro and Fran


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 9, 2009)

Thats just fucking crazy


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 9, 2009)

Oho.  Illusions=get used to being tricked.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 9, 2009)

Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 9, 2009)

Serp said:


> Ok heres my breakdown of the Flames.
> Every single flame is called a dying will flame, it is your life force in a physical form pers?. And it is based on your personality as well as some basis on genetics as everyone one in the same family tree has the same flame, which could be due to cultural or biological factors.
> Every single person has multiple flame types surging through their body, most people can use one effectively and even less can use two or more. The Sky flame is the rarest and the most complex.
> 
> ...




Yeah, thanks.
I actually went back and watched some episodes and realized that when other people were in dying will form, they had different color flames, lik basil. It also makes a whole lot sense now because I was always wondering y basil had a different color flame when he was training with Tsuna


----------



## Sin (Dec 9, 2009)

A bit more of a detailed spoiler, though it's still incredibly messy.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Note: I get a feeling that its bitten rather than grazed but the thought  of hedgehog getting bitten is… Sorry for any mistakes, the conversation  was very confusing, especially the first part.
> 
> Hibari’s left arm is being grazed
> The hedgehog gets grazed.
> ...


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2009)

Can anyone say lool Uchiha?


----------



## Mendrox (Dec 10, 2009)

lool Uchiha


----------



## Sin (Dec 10, 2009)

Mukuro's illusions/reality warping (that's basically what his power is now) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Uchihashit.


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 10, 2009)

El Torero said:


> Confirmed spoilers by Mangahelpers and Ohana.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Dammit.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 10, 2009)

Mendrox said:


> lool Uchiha



I knew that you could. 



Sin said:


> Mukuro's illusions/reality warping (that's basically what his power is now) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Uchihashit.





Mmmmm Hmmm.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 11, 2009)

I laughed when he said "warm up". This guy is too much.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 11, 2009)

i honestly was dumbfounded by bluebell's barrier defense

real fight should be intense and not one hit pawn


----------



## Higawa (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes but still only illusions were pwned!
At least we have mukuro back now!


----------



## Sin (Dec 11, 2009)

Mukuro - God of KHR.

The only person stronger than him is Reborn


----------



## Zaru (Dec 11, 2009)

Mukuro just basically trolled the RSFW.


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 11, 2009)

this fight would be boring without him


----------



## migukuni (Dec 11, 2009)

hmmm... so what will ghost do...


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2009)

Fucking hell all imma say is that Mukuro is fucking powerful


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 11, 2009)

Why isn't bluebell dead already?


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 11, 2009)

Hibari didn't rape her yet


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 11, 2009)

Ohhh shit


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, that was one impressive illusion performed by two of the best the Vongola have at their disposal


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 11, 2009)

The Six Real Funeral Wreaths have been nearly as disappointing as the Espada and Akatsuki and trolled nearly as bad


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 11, 2009)

Next chapter it will be revealed that the three Real Funeral Wreaths are already dead for like 5 minutes, but haven't noticed yet since they're under Mukuro's illusions. Yeah, THAT's how good he is.


----------



## Sin (Dec 11, 2009)

Rayleigh said:


> Next chapter it will be revealed that* Byakuran* has already been dead for like 5 minutes, but haven't noticed yet since they're under Mukuro's illusions. Yeah, THAT's how good he is.



Fixed, and now accurate :ho


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 11, 2009)

But y would they reveal Ryohei's and Lambo's box weapons in an illusion? smh... everything else was epically awesome, but to me, that was a fail, unless the illusion started after that


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 11, 2009)

Mukuro, Mukuro, Mukuropek. Seeing his smexy self made my day. The illusions that he and Fran made so powerful. I love them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2009)

Is anyone else getting annoyed of the whole "real 6 funeral wreaths" thing?

Yes, we get it. You're the _real_ 6 funeral wreaths. The other guys were fake. But that was a few dozen chapters ago. You can now just call yourselves the funeral wreaths.

Oh, and ghost had better rape some bitches.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 12, 2009)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> But y would they reveal Ryohei's and Lambo's box weapons in an illusion? smh... everything else was epically awesome, but to me, that was a fail, unless the illusion started after that



the illusion started when varia arrived and when hibari arrived meaning ryohei really did fight against kikyo


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 12, 2009)

migukuni said:


> the illusion started when varia arrived and when hibari arrived meaning ryohei really did fight against kikyo



 KK, thats wat i thought


----------



## Blade (Dec 12, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The Six Real Funeral Wreaths have been nearly as disappointing as the Espada and Akatsuki and trolled nearly as bad



this, wtf wrong is with the authors?why the rush?


the trolling is a new ''disease'' or something like that...?freakin lol


----------



## migukuni (Dec 13, 2009)

coz the next arcs will be an intermanga lol


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 14, 2009)

But Yamamoto and his "sensei" Squalo were only owned by the Funeral Wrath?

anyway.. this is the manga with the most rushing i've ever read O.o 
togashi would take two year to cover the plot that amano did in a month


----------



## Sin (Dec 14, 2009)

Amano isn't "trolling" -_- 

Stupid Bleach Avenue and its making "trolling" a trendy word.

I'm not entirely sure why Amano seems to be rushing through the Funeral Wraths, but do you all really care? 

I prefer Amano wrap up the Wraths who we know are going to lose within 10 or so chapters rather than devote individual fights (5 or so chapters) to every single one.

I'd rather spend all that time getting to know Byakuran and Ghost and seeing how his plan works out in the end.

Like I said a while back, it's much more realistic that the Funeral Wraths get taken down through group effort than the usual shonen approach of the big baddies getting picked off one by one.

We had that with the fake wraths and people said Amano was taking too long, now that she's going through the real wraths quickly it's too quick?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 14, 2009)

IMHO the sun vongola box is a bit less powerful than the others.. 3 mins of "mohammed ali mode" is a very short amount of time


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 14, 2009)

Well he IS a boxer after all? 

Finishing things off in a round's time.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 14, 2009)

Sin said:


> Amano isn't "trolling" -_-
> 
> Stupid Bleach Avenue and its making "trolling" a trendy word.
> 
> ...



gtfo boy, Bleach didn't invent trolling


----------



## Sin (Dec 14, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> gtfo boy, Bleach didn't invent trolling


No, it didn't, but the bleach section invented overusing the word "trolling" for every little thing that they don't like about the manga.

Or have you not noticed most threads in Bleach telegrams going "LOL KUBO TROLL TROLL HURR DURR"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes. Because the Bleach section REVOLUTIONIZED the word 'trolling'

Either way my point still stands, they were hyped and turned out to be weaker than every other group of antagonists to date. 

They were trolled, you can't deny that


----------



## Sin (Dec 14, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yes. Because the Bleach section REVOLUTIONIZED the word 'trolling'
> 
> Either way my point still stands, they were hyped and turned out to be weaker than every other group of antagonists to date.
> 
> They were trolled, you can't deny that


No, it didn't revolutionize anything, it just made it so that on NF, it lost basically all meaning and people spam it 24/7 about everything.

Which sucks.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 14, 2009)

Ha.

I'm certain if someone says troll, then they must be a Bleach section poster. Of course

Also I'm right. The Funeral Wreaths were only trumped in trolling by Pain, Kisame, Stark, Barrigan and halibel


----------



## migukuni (Dec 15, 2009)

laser... lol pew pew

^^


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2009)

The FW havent done anything really, it seems mangaka cant really make a good group of bad guys nowadays


----------



## Sin (Dec 15, 2009)

So I'm the only one that prefers realistic group battles during what's supposed to be a war as opposed to the wraths magically getting separated and fighting their opposite guardian one-on-one?

Not to mention that the guardians have been running away from the Wraths for like, what, 10 chapters now?

The Wraths are grossly outnumbered and still managed to make the guardians retreat and come up with group-ways to counter their overwhelming power.

I don't see how they're not living up to the hype.

Why? Because Mukuro got them? Mukuro is the strongest illusion/reality warper in KHR. He's top-tier.

It's like complaining Reborn shot Byakuran.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 15, 2009)

Sin said:


> So I'm the only one that prefers *realistic*



Stopped reading there


----------



## Sin (Dec 15, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Stopped reading there


Don't feel bad, a lot of people can't read past six words.


----------



## Serp (Dec 15, 2009)

Calm the fuck down everyone, lets not let this get out of hand


----------



## Sin (Dec 15, 2009)

Serp said:


> Calm the fuck down everyone, lets not let this get out of hand


Serp where have you been 

You hardly post here anymore


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 15, 2009)

Hahaha, that's actually funny


----------



## Serp (Dec 15, 2009)

Ive been here, I just lurk more often than post now. About a page ago I gave a detailed breakdown of some aspects of DWF though


----------



## Pastelduck (Dec 15, 2009)

Getting back to the next chapter.  Looking back at the Tsuna Sawada and Mukuro battle.  I wanted to confirm that the eye sign at the end of 270 is the possession eye?


----------



## migukuni (Dec 16, 2009)

its the number 6... waaa your right number 6 is possession

so will he possess one or all of the RFW? im guessing ghost will arrive soon


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 18, 2009)

That stupid instrument girl trying to talk shit to Chrome! Her fodder ass should shut the hell up before she gets pwned by freakin' Bianchi again.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2009)

Scan for ch.271


----------



## Okkervil River (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh snap, it's Doctor Manhattan!


----------



## Kage no Yume (Dec 18, 2009)

Ghost reminds me of Grove from Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust (or VHD volume 3).


I wonder if he'll be just as brokenly powerful?




Anyways, if Ghost is the real Mist Funeral Wreath, then his illusions must rival even Mukuro's.  Chrome's monocle would be incredibly useful in such a fight.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 18, 2009)

Seeing Xanxus and Mukuro talking was fucking epic


----------



## Serp (Dec 18, 2009)

@Kage, Ghost is the thunder funeral wreath, where did you get Mist from ?????


----------



## Kage no Yume (Dec 18, 2009)

Serp said:


> @Kage, Ghost is the thunder funeral wreath, where did you get Mist from ?????



I could've sworn I counted six back when they were introduced .  Guess I missed that one.


Anyways, thunder does seem to fit with his general appearance and movements...and makes him seem even more like Grove .


----------



## Okkervil River (Dec 18, 2009)

Kage no Yume said:


> I could've sworn I counted six back when they were introduced .  Guess I missed that one.



He was one of the six when they were first introduced.  The one all chained up in their introductory two-page spread at the end of chapter 227.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Dec 18, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> He was one of the six when they were first introduced.  The one all chained up in their introductory two-page spread at the end of chapter 227.



So I did miss him there...guess that's what I get for rushing through the chapters on occasion.  I completely overlooked his existence until he was mentioned by name.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 18, 2009)

Now would be a good time for 25 yr. Lambo to fight his counterpart if Ghost is the thunder funeral wreath.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 18, 2009)

im thinking ghost is like enel except haki wont bypass his intangibility... and damn the RFW live up to their hype except for daisy

seeing kikyo=Xanxus and ryohei>kikyo makes me


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 18, 2009)

Utopia Realm said:


> Now would be a good time for 25 yr. Lambo to fight his counterpart if Ghost is the thunder funeral wreath.



Why do you want Ghost destroyed so badly?


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 18, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Why do you want Ghost destroyed so badly?



Probably, because that is his fate and purpose


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 18, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Seeing Xanxus and Mukuro talking was fucking epic



and hibari too :33


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 18, 2009)

I hate that girl MM. Chrome needs to get a slap back on her ass. Mukuro x Fran x Xanxus x Hibrai was so beautifulpek. Ghost looks cool. Can't wait to see what he can do then my babies can take him out.


----------



## Skylit (Dec 18, 2009)

migukuni said:


> im thinking ghost is like enel except haki wont bypass his intangibility... and damn the RFW live up to their hype except for daisy
> 
> seeing *kikyo=Xanxus *and ryohei>kikyo makes me



wait..... what?


----------



## Novalis (Dec 18, 2009)

^ yeah lol typical fangirl behaviour


----------



## emROARS (Dec 18, 2009)

I lol at Fran and Mukuro. 

Spiking him, your're getting as bad a Bel Mukuro.


----------



## Blade (Dec 18, 2009)

Ghost is gonna kick asses or having his ass handed in 2 chapters

pick ur fav


----------



## emROARS (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd say ass handed to him since Mukuro's there. 

pek

And as Fran said 'Rehearsal's over'.


----------



## Blade (Dec 18, 2009)

Mukuro will be killed by Byakuran


Ghost will be killed by Xanxus


----------



## emROARS (Dec 18, 2009)

No he won't. 
Then again, if they do kill Byakuran and go to the past, Mukuro won't die at that time since they changed the future like that never happened. :l

But I think Ghost will be killed by Xanxus.


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm thinking Ghost will be intangible.


----------



## Okkervil River (Dec 18, 2009)

FireKain said:


> Ghost is gonna kick asses or having his ass handed in 2 chapters
> 
> pick ur fav



Both.  He will kick everyone's ass until Chrome gets there and massacres the rest of the FW in order to prove herself to Mukuro .


----------



## Blade (Dec 18, 2009)

^ i See


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 18, 2009)

I loved Fran and Hibari this chapter. 
Hibari was like a mardy little girl today over Mukuro stealing the spotlight and Fran was just adorable


----------



## emROARS (Dec 18, 2009)

Mukuro spiked Fran's hat with his tridant 

No one messes with da Mastar


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 18, 2009)

Fran was like .


----------



## Sin (Dec 18, 2009)

Ghost owns for a chapter or two.

Chrome gets there.

Mukuro puts on the Vongola Ring.

Byakuran loses.


----------



## Okkervil River (Dec 18, 2009)

Sin said:


> Mukuro puts on the Vongola Ring.



God, I hope not.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 18, 2009)

Sin said:


> Ghost owns for a chapter or two.
> 
> Chrome gets there.
> 
> ...



lol. Just imagine the panic that would ensue. As soon as the ring is on Reborn should shout "FUCK " to let us know the end is coming.


----------



## Sin (Dec 18, 2009)

Mukuro with the Vongola Ring breaks the Fourth Wall and ends the manga :ho


----------



## Sine (Dec 18, 2009)

> Byakuran loses.



No such thing


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 18, 2009)

^ Cute Pic of Bya there .


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2009)

Mukuro putting on the ring is just...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 18, 2009)

Mukuro with a ring would be like Xanxus getting out of a chair to fight or a 25 year old Lambo.

Too much fucking win for one manga to contain.

I mean, what would even happen? He turns into the mangaka and starts screwing around with the Funeral Wreaths like that episode of Looney Tunes where Bugs Bunny is drawing the cartoon around Daffy Duck and altering reality?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 18, 2009)

What is with this Mukuro fangirl bullcrap?

Mukuro with the Vongola ring would spend all his powers on making his precious hair more straight


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 18, 2009)

a nice chapter specially those lol parts of fran and Mukuro hell yeah


----------



## Sin (Dec 18, 2009)

Vault said:


> Mukuro putting on the ring is just...


Amazing? Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Serp (Dec 18, 2009)

Am I the only one who likes M.M


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 18, 2009)

Serp said:


> Am I the only one who likes M.M



Yes.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Dec 18, 2009)

Serp said:


> Am I the only one who likes M.M


I'm guessing that she may not get anymore fans after slapping Chrome like that. Although she did look good on the cover page.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 19, 2009)

Considering that the Lightning attribute is suppose to make things harder, I dont see why everyone thinks Ghost will be intangible


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 19, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Considering that the Lightning attribute is suppose to make things harder, I dont see why everyone thinks Ghost will be intangible



He controls his tangibility most likely.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 19, 2009)

I hate M.M, she had no right to slap Chrome like that. And I'm not the huggest of Chrome fans


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 19, 2009)

and saying that the Mukuro of this time is her's is also bullshit


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 19, 2009)

I know  Mukuro never even acknowledged M.M as far as I've seen


----------



## Sin (Dec 19, 2009)

Anyone associated with Mukuro is awesome.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 19, 2009)

Will I get murdered if I said Hibari > Mukuro because I'm totally biased to my fave chara?


----------



## Sin (Dec 19, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Will I get murdered if I said Hibari > Mukuro because I'm totally biased to my fave chara?


Yes. **


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 19, 2009)

Death for sticking up for Hiba or Staying alive by keeping my fangirlism in my head... Hmm... 

I choose option 2. For now.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm an anime watcher of this series so i must ask.

Is that stupid lambo as irritating in the manga as the anime?


----------



## Blade (Dec 19, 2009)

actually sometimes i laugh with this little ass(who gives actually a shit about him),
i'll just tell u this, read the manga,it's 1000 better than the anime version


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 19, 2009)

The Manga > The Anime definatley.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Dec 19, 2009)

Isn't the question only about Manga!Lambo vs  Anime!Lambo?


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 19, 2009)

I think so but I wish the Manga had the arcobaleno arc in it like the Anime.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 19, 2009)

Mukuro is going to kick some Funeral Wreath ass. I can already feel it in my bones.


----------



## Blade (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't want to imagine his new feats


----------



## emROARS (Dec 19, 2009)

FireKain said:


> actually sometimes i laugh with this little ass(who gives actually a shit about him),
> i'll just tell u this, read the manga,it's 1000 better than the anime version



I like Lambo. 

He reminds me of my Brother...it's kinds uncanny.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 19, 2009)

FireKain said:


> actually sometimes i laugh with this little ass(who gives actually a shit about him),
> *i'll just tell u this, read the manga,it's 1000 better than the anime *version



It's not that i don't believe this statement. But may i humbly ask in what way? How's the fighting done in the manga compared to the anime?


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 19, 2009)

The manga just see's more detailed than the Anime and the Animation has killed off the good looks of most of the characters too. I prefer the manga because I like the drawing detail and stuff.


----------



## Blade (Dec 19, 2009)

some fighting scenes

to this one
to this one
to this one
to this one
to this one
to this one
to this one



and there are tons of better


----------



## Sin (Dec 19, 2009)

The anime from what I've seen of it is absolute garbage compared to the manga. One of the worst adaptations I've seen.


----------



## Shade (Dec 19, 2009)

I actually dislike the fighting scenes in the manga because while they may be drawn well, the woman uses way too much ink and toner, which makes it impossible to know what's going on, especially in the smaller panels. I prefer the manga too, but only because the anime sucks.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 19, 2009)

^       Trudat


----------



## Blade (Dec 19, 2009)

in some panels they are kinda annoying but still the art and the fights are fuckin awesome


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 19, 2009)

Sin said:


> The anime from what I've seen of it is absolute garbage compared to the manga. One of the worst adaptations I've seen.



From hwat I heard Reborn doesn't even have a real gun or anything anymore with the Anime adaptations.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 19, 2009)

^ You gotta be fucking with me .


----------



## Sin (Dec 19, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> From hwat I heard Reborn doesn't even have a real gun or anything anymore with the Anime adaptations.


Next thing you know they'll change Mukuro's trident to a stick cause tridents are too menacing.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 19, 2009)

4Kids isnt taking it over slowly, right? Everything will be censored.


----------



## Blade (Dec 19, 2009)

u remember this?

to this one


look the anime version


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMjHgecsc_k[/YOUTUBE]



Trash is a small word for it and they fucked also many other parts of the story(generally)


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 19, 2009)

it's just Horrible  the bikes were so well made in the manga


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 19, 2009)

Yea we spoke bout that a few pages back... its really upsetting and took away "the cool"


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 19, 2009)

the bikes in the anime got screwed over, I mean, Gokudera looked pretty badass in the manga but the fake floating scooters look awfull


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 20, 2009)

A floating... scooter? Simply, What the fuck.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 20, 2009)

Damn the bikes were used in the manga for about what 2 chapters? I completely forgot about them


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 20, 2009)

The bikes were amazingly drawn though in the manga.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 20, 2009)

What the fuck? Are you serious? Why would the anime do that?


----------



## Blade (Dec 20, 2009)

u saw my post?yah the studio probably is fucked up for real and they don't want to follow the original story,just fuck


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 20, 2009)

Because real motorbikes are too violent .


----------



## Blade (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah,the filler bikes were so impressive that they are already addicted too many people
call it a new drive fashion


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 20, 2009)

Omg . That looks quite fun tbh :33


----------



## Achilles (Dec 21, 2009)

Sin said:


> The anime from what I've seen of it is absolute garbage compared to the manga. One of the worst adaptations I've seen.



Fairy Tail.


----------



## Sin (Dec 21, 2009)

ulius said:


> Fairy Tail.


It doesn't count when the material being adapted is shit too.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 21, 2009)

Fairy Tail Anime is more entertaining then the KHR anime ever since the future arc begun, It all began with the everlasting recaps and 10 minutes of annoying haru haru dangerous show, and now with the extreme fillers and pacing from hell


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 21, 2009)

Thats why Manga > Anime.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 21, 2009)

anime fight that was good is the gamma vs gokudera one


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 21, 2009)

I guess, but the anime just messes up on so much .


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2009)

my fav fight was Tsuna vs Xanxus,the only good i remember from the shitty anime


----------



## Candy (Dec 21, 2009)

manga sucks and its goin down hill 


butt hole out~


----------



## migukuni (Dec 22, 2009)

damn you candy lol
i see you changed your username now Gol D Roger


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2009)

The Manga hasnt gone downhill .


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2009)

^ yeah sure


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2009)

Shuttup Yeah, I still like it .


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2009)

lies is on the air


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2009)

I R NOT LYING ;_____;


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2009)

kiddin actually this is the good stuff of this arc and from now i predict more awesome battles

unless we see results like from an another famous author showed,guess him:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2009)

Is it someone whos driving their manga into the ground? :33.


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2009)

probably


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2009)

Kishi, Kubo? .


----------



## Sin (Dec 22, 2009)

Is anyone else saddened by the fact that we won't see Mukuro this week?


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2009)

nah

u are gonna see him the next one

and Ghost is gonna be fucked by either Xanxus or Mukuro or both of them together

sorry if it was said that again


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm not even slightly bothered .


----------



## Sin (Dec 22, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I'm not even slightly bothered .


What did I tell you about not worshiping Mukuro?


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2009)

Kelsey, kubo was the right answer btw


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey I still like the manga!!
and Fire Kain, nice rave set


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2009)

Sin said:


> What did I tell you about not worshiping Mukuro?



I'm sorry  I LOVE YOU MUKURO-SAMAGODMASTER :33



FireKain said:


> Kelsey, kubo was the right answer btw



Pffft Kubo > Kishi anyday right now .


----------



## Sin (Dec 22, 2009)

That's better


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2009)

Mukuro Sucks


----------



## Sin (Dec 22, 2009)

*negs*


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2009)

DAMMIT . 

I MEANT MUKURO SUCKS ON ALL YOUR... BADASSNESS BECAUSE HES SO BADASS?


----------



## dbasvvdav (Dec 23, 2009)

anyone knows of any item in the q can order several gifs hitman reborn?


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 24, 2009)

Whut whut?


----------



## Blade (Dec 24, 2009)

dbasvvdav said:


> anyone knows of any item in the q can order several gifs hitman reborn?



say again, clearly this time


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah in a language I can decifer .


----------



## Blackstaff (Dec 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Short spoiler summary from MH :

Well, it seems that Ghost kills Bluebell by absorbing her flames; she dries up.

Basil gets injured as well.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 25, 2009)

NOT BASIL ;_________;


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 25, 2009)

No Basil. Hope it's not bad. lol @ Ghost taking out Bluebell. No wonder the other FWs were scare to see his naked self.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 25, 2009)

I like this whole Naked thing .


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 25, 2009)

Blackstaff said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ffffffff, I'm so excited for the new chapter.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 25, 2009)

So am I Alex .


----------



## Higawa (Dec 25, 2009)

Spoilers  damn!!!


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 25, 2009)

When exactly does the new chapter come out?


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm guessing next week? .


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 25, 2009)

Dawwwww.


----------



## Higawa (Dec 25, 2009)

I hope it comes a bit sooner !


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 25, 2009)

I spy a Chromeee pek


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 25, 2009)

I want Hibari ;____;


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 25, 2009)

Aw 

I'm just glad we see Chrome 

I wouldn't mind some Bel and/or Squalo though..


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 25, 2009)

i'm starting to hate ghost 
chrome 

i want some bel too


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 25, 2009)

Chrome is the cutest thing ever.  

Bel is


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 25, 2009)

Ghost is naked .


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 25, 2009)

I want naked Byakuran...


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 25, 2009)

Well Ghost is just a long haired version of him, sooo... :33.


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 25, 2009)

Exactly. 

The only naked people we get in this manga are girls. I want my men please.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 25, 2009)

Xanxus
Hibari
Yamamoto
Squalo


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 25, 2009)

Mukuro, Bel, Byakuran, Squalo, Gokdera.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 25, 2009)

HibaHibaHibaHiba :33


----------



## Higawa (Dec 25, 2009)

I think ghosts power is to make ppl naked 

next chap should become interesting


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 25, 2009)

Ho shi-

Don't get my hopes up


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 25, 2009)

Mine too, if I saw Yamamoto, Hibari or Xanxus naked in the same panel, bloody jizz :33


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 25, 2009)

The whole Varia need to be naked.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 25, 2009)

Apart from Mr.Pervy Guy .


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh yeah 

Actually, I have a picture of all the Varia in their underwear.


----------



## Higawa (Dec 25, 2009)

Alex you perv


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 25, 2009)

Naw 
It's not like I go looking for Rule 34 stuff for KHR. 

I don't.


----------



## Higawa (Dec 25, 2009)

I know you dont

ohhh ok


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 25, 2009)

Why are all the KHR openings epic? 

I don't like the anime, but they did a good job with the OPs.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 25, 2009)

Can I have that pic please Alex .


----------



## emROARS (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh i've seen the raw.

I am a happy bunneh.


----------



## Blade (Dec 25, 2009)

Tsuna uses a new mothafuckin X Burner

gg Ghost


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2009)

Fucking hell this has become a fangirl convention


----------



## Blackstaff (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah stop with the offtopicness now.

This is the chapter 272 by Ieatmanga :



Good one


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 26, 2009)

Vault said:


> Fucking hell this has become a fangirl convention



You just noticed this? Its been going on for a while now.


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 26, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> I'm thinking Ghost will be intangible.



I called it.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 26, 2009)

I've said it eversince i found out his name was ghost lol

i figured out his power then lol


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 26, 2009)

Hahahahaha the much vaunted Six Real Funerals Wreaths were harribelled

They really should be called the Funeral Wreath with his 5 support cast. Would have actually made sense then


----------



## migukuni (Dec 26, 2009)

Dunno, Ghost was in a completely different level but kikyo, zakuro and bluebell wasnt push overs either, they were able to fight on par with varia and mukuro team. Kikyo last chapter was even saying that ghost arrived to early and they didnt need help yet.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 26, 2009)

Big main villains do not show their powers for a few pages before being shunted off


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 26, 2009)

Lack of Hibari in this ep makes Kelsey angry.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 26, 2009)

What are you talking about, their were a few reaction panels of Hibari


----------



## Sin (Dec 26, 2009)

Mukuro used the Vongola Box.

Amano had to put a stop to this so she's sending Tsuna in. She knows its too dangerous for Mukuro to power up like this.

She can't have him breaking the fourth wall.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Dec 26, 2009)

And Ghost gains even more of Grove's traits:  Moving languidly in battle and being intangible/not a real living thing.


Amano is a Vampire Hunter D fan .


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 26, 2009)

Finally Bluebell gets her horrible death.

Thank you Amano.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 26, 2009)

I hated bluebell. 

thank you thank you thank you. pek


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 26, 2009)

Bluebell's dead, wonderful.


----------



## Sine (Dec 26, 2009)

Xanxus attack absored too simply     it should be interesting to see his interactions with Tsuna 



			
				Kelsey♥ said:
			
		

> Xanxus
> Hibari
> Yamamoto
> Squalo



Lacks Byakuran


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 26, 2009)

Tsuna better beats the crack up of ghost with mukuro in the next chapter 

Byakuran finally decided to move pek


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 26, 2009)

mokuro + xanxus + hibari will take down ghost


----------



## Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

Bubi said:


> mokuro + xanxus + hibari will take down ghost


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 26, 2009)

Bye-Bye Blueball. Loved the Mukuro/Chrome scenes. So cute. Time for Tsuna to kickbutt.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 27, 2009)

shiner said:


> Lacks Byakuran



Bya may be sexy but I rarely go for the evil guys


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 27, 2009)

I just wanted to pop in and call M.M a stupid useless whore.

MUKURO AIN'T YOURS IN ANY UNIVERSE OR TIME, YOU PIECE OF FAIL


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 27, 2009)

Well said Ghost .


----------



## emROARS (Dec 27, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I just wanted to pop in and call M.M a stupid useless whore.
> 
> MUKURO AIN'T YOURS IN ANY UNIVERSE OR TIME, YOU PIECE OF FAIL



He's mineChromes.


----------



## Sin (Dec 27, 2009)

Mukuro exists at a different plane of existence than the rest of the fodder in KHRverse.

He is omnipresent.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 27, 2009)

looks like tsuna is about to fight instead of protecting reborns niece


----------



## SmexyBoy (Dec 27, 2009)

I love KHR and my fav characters are :
Reborn
Byakuran
Mukuro
Xanxus


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 27, 2009)

Xanxus was the reason I started reading Reborn


----------



## Serp (Dec 27, 2009)

25year old Lambo drew me in, but I stayed for XanXus.


----------



## Sin (Dec 27, 2009)

Mukuro is the reason this manga is good.


----------



## Arcanis (Dec 28, 2009)

Hibari                                    .


----------



## emROARS (Dec 28, 2009)

Mukuro.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 28, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> Hibari                                    .



Yes Yes and More Yes


----------



## Kuya (Dec 30, 2009)

I stayed because I thought the remainder of the manga was gonna be random fillers like the beginning.

Those little shorts were funny as shit everytime I got high.

I don't get those funny stony shorts anymore


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2009)

Sin said:


> Mukuro is the reason this manga is good.



This is the real answer  God Mukuro cant be fucked with, his so damn powerful he has to be in a fish tank to nerf his power and when his finally out he gets a further nerfing by not getting his ring


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 2, 2010)

Mukuro will be beat one day . Like with Tsuna .


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 3, 2010)

what abaut Belphegor


----------



## Gabe (Jan 3, 2010)

Hibari is a cool character


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 4, 2010)

Me thinks you meant Cool.
And yes he iss.


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 4, 2010)

Hibari is not just cool 
he is fucking A


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 4, 2010)

He is mine . 

.


----------



## Sin (Jan 4, 2010)

Too much Hibari not enough Mukuro.

I am disappoint.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 4, 2010)

Too much Mukuro not enough Xaxnus.

Thats real disappoint.


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 5, 2010)

to much Xanxus not enough Belphegor

fuck .


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 5, 2010)

Good luck with that Soi .


----------



## Sin (Jan 5, 2010)

Your font colors on the Kakashi skin = My eyes hurt


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 5, 2010)

*DOES THIS HELP? 

:33*


----------



## Hiroshi (Jan 5, 2010)

Sin said:


> Too much Hibari not enough Mukuro.
> 
> I am disappoint.


No.



Kelsey♥ said:


> Too much Mukuro not enough Xaxnus.
> 
> Thats real disappoint.


Yes.


----------



## Sin (Jan 5, 2010)

It's an improvement.

A lighter shade would be ideal though :3


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 5, 2010)

Im not changing my colour for you . But I guess I can just post in black in this thread


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 5, 2010)

i'm ok with the Hibari tho


----------



## Sin (Jan 5, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Im not changing my colour for you . But I guess I can just post in black in this thread


Thank you dear


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 5, 2010)

Things I do for some people 


.


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 5, 2010)

Kelsey you are to nice


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 5, 2010)

I know I am . 
Kinda like Yamamoto :33


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 5, 2010)

no more like reborn


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah Reborn is love--- Hey wait a minute .


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 5, 2010)

to late


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 5, 2010)

Noooooooo


----------



## migukuni (Jan 7, 2010)

england and america...

heheh

colonello is love


----------



## Achilles (Jan 7, 2010)

KORA! 


Ryohei is the real love. He punches dinosaurs in the face and endangers children for shits and giggles. :ho


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 7, 2010)

Ryohei needs a fucking machine gun .


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 7, 2010)

ryohei needs a makeover.  Maybe then he will be pretty enough to be strong in this series.  W/o tearing himself up.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 7, 2010)

Thats true Ag, he seems to get the worst damage, but he has got Hand-to-Hand combat which involves more risk of getting hurrt.


----------



## Sin (Jan 7, 2010)

Mukuro should give him a makeover.

Mukuro has style.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 7, 2010)

Mukuro should go fuck off for a while


----------



## Alexandritee (Jan 7, 2010)

Kels. 

We need moar Belphegor/Varia in general.


----------



## Sin (Jan 7, 2010)

Don't be jealous Kelsey.

Maybe Mukuro can teach Hibari how to be above god


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 7, 2010)

PLEASE DONT SHOOT ME 

We need moar Yamamoto.


Sin trying to start a World War III?


----------



## Alexandritee (Jan 7, 2010)

Moar Squalo too.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh yes please :33.


----------



## Sin (Jan 7, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> PLEASE DONT SHOOT ME
> 
> We need moar Yamamoto.
> 
> ...


I'm one man.

I stand no chance against the army of Hibari fangirls.

But someone has to represent :3


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 7, 2010)

I am one girl.
I _am_ the Hibari fandom all in one


----------



## Sin (Jan 7, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I am one girl.
> I _am_ the Hibari fandom all in one


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 7, 2010)

why does that make me happier, durrrhurrrr


----------



## emROARS (Jan 7, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Mukuro should go fuck off for a while



Oi


----------



## Achilles (Jan 8, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> ryohei needs a makeover.  Maybe then he will be pretty enough to be strong in this series.  W/o tearing himself up.



But Ryohei has bishie *sparkles*. I thought fangirls loved guys who sparkle in the sun? Adult Ryohei even had poofy hair. What more do they want? 



Kelsey♥ said:


> PLEASE DONT SHOOT ME
> 
> We need moar Yamamoto.



Yamamoto can't won't fight until someone pulls out a sword.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 8, 2010)

Lol Not everyone loves the Vampire who shits sparkles :33


----------



## Higawa (Jan 13, 2010)

New chapter this week!

and Spoiler are out on MH :33


----------



## emROARS (Jan 13, 2010)

ulius said:


> But Ryohei has bishie *sparkles*. I thought fangirls loved guys who sparkle in the sun? Adult Ryohei even had poofy hair. What more do they want?



No, no, NO. 

You have ALL wrong. Girls like guys with *cat ears*. :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 13, 2010)

I love cat ears <3


----------



## Sin (Jan 13, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Lol Not everyone loves the Vampire who shits sparkles :33


This is news to me.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 13, 2010)

Want me to introduce an FC full of people who hate it? :33


----------



## Sin (Jan 13, 2010)

No the FC section scares me D:


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 13, 2010)

But I post ther---

I understand where you're coming from now. D:


----------



## Sin (Jan 13, 2010)

I hear there are ghosts and stuff


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 13, 2010)

There are, loads offf theeeeeemmmm


----------



## Blade (Jan 14, 2010)

good chapter and we all knew that Ghost was Byakuran or someone related to him(lol, he is one of himselfs in the paraliel worlds) and Tsuna goes for another power up,he is gonna break Ghost 100%


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 14, 2010)

nice chapter
IMO scan of the week -> Link removed


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 14, 2010)

Sweet, I'll read that tomorrow.


----------



## Sin (Jan 14, 2010)

Tsuna had a pretty good strategy.

I'm proud of him.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, Tsuna didn't dissapoint. 


And I liked that Tsuna vs Giotto colour page the most.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jan 14, 2010)

So Ghost is Byakuran from another world. When I first saw him I thought that was the case. Glad to see Squalo. Can't wait to see how things turn out for Tsuna next chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 14, 2010)

good chapter tsuna did a good job


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2010)

Absorption versus Absorption....

It still seems as if Tsuna might be at a disadvantage.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 14, 2010)

So Ghost is Byakuran...I kinda saw that coming to be honest. But now it's Tsuna Vs. Ghost, seeing as how Ghost just got introduced, I see Tsuna going down here.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 14, 2010)

If Ghost is intangible, and Tsuna absorbs him, wouldn't Tsuna fuse sorta with Ghost, meaning he would become like Byakuran.


----------



## Sine (Jan 15, 2010)

You're late .. scum 

Everytime i see Bya i adore his mind more


----------



## Zaru (Jan 15, 2010)

With ghost sucking everyone dry (yes fangirls, take that sexually), even if tsuna wins, the funeral wreaths would just retreat since nobody can fight anymore.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 15, 2010)

I dont know I think the whole absorbtion thing will probably make him tangible and return him to his original state


----------



## migukuni (Jan 15, 2010)

i think tsuna might lose this round, giving byakuran the chance to complete the tri-ni-sette, and by doing that, we still have no idea what other powers the real byakuran would have. I mean it would be kinda hard for KHR to continue if the tri-ni-sette isn't completed, although id really be happy to see collonello in action.


----------



## emROARS (Jan 15, 2010)

Squalo. I missed you.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh Yamamoto, I loved the way you came in and save Goku and Ryohei


----------



## Laintime (Jan 15, 2010)

This arc is going faster than I expected tbh. If Ghost is beaten now, it will be Kikyo vs the whole Vongola family. Who knows, seeing as they were completely abandoned by Byakuran Kikyo might start helping the Vongolas instead?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 15, 2010)

He'll become the Lanchia of the future arc


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 15, 2010)

Even with that I doubt that Kikyo would help Vongola


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 15, 2010)

Kikyo will get his ass sucked.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 15, 2010)

i doubt ghost will fall just like that

anyways

england x america looks so hottttt


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 16, 2010)

Ghost will be a very hard opponent 

and I know they are <3


----------



## Blade (Jan 16, 2010)

Ghost will fall either from a full powered Tsuna or a powerful combined attack


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 18, 2010)

Seriously doubt that. Byakuran hasn't gotten his hands on any of the trinisette yet.


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jan 18, 2010)

So is it basically confirmed that Byakuran can suck the flames too?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 18, 2010)

Nah not yet at least.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 18, 2010)

I think Ghost will be the least of out problems if Byakuran gets off his ass soon.


----------



## Blade (Jan 18, 2010)

Byakuran will oneshot, i believe and easily


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 18, 2010)

But also Mukuro has that one of the 6 Techniques where he can copy other peoples Fighting Styles? Maybe he might use that?


----------



## Blade (Jan 18, 2010)

Mukuro was afraid (almost everybody) of Ghost, Ghost<Byakuran by far, still i think that they will fight because they have something to settle (still there's no way in hell Mukuro will beat him) really i want to see Byakuran's true potential and powers, still we all know who is gonna be the final villain


*Spoiler*: __ 



Reborn


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 18, 2010)

.

True but I guess we just dont know


----------



## Blade (Jan 18, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> .
> 
> True but I guess we just dont know



You know that this guy is the final villain, it's just that you don't want to admit it


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 18, 2010)

He will bang out all the guns on them :33.


----------



## Blade (Jan 18, 2010)

Then a new XZY-Burner will bring salvation


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 18, 2010)

But Hibari will survive... Right?


----------



## Blade (Jan 18, 2010)

Who is Hibari? the guy who will die in the final battle one shoted?


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 18, 2010)

;_________________;


----------



## Blade (Jan 18, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> ;_________________;



Ok he will not die, but he will be out from the game very quick


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 18, 2010)

No, he will be out 2nd to last. Just before Tsuna .


----------



## Blade (Jan 18, 2010)

Yamamoto, Ryohei, Gokudera is the trio who is always out 1st, now it's time for Hibari to join them, but aside the jokes i think Hibari will do something helpful (he is the key fighter)


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 18, 2010)

Finally some facts about Hibari's awesomeness .
I agree


----------



## Blade (Jan 18, 2010)

btw i rofled with the greeting of Xanxus to Squalo

''Hey scum are you still alive''?...

damn this dude is awesome


----------



## Shinya (Jan 20, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Pretty surprising stuff.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




hmm

i really need to catch up


----------



## Blade (Jan 20, 2010)

Tsuna asks the rest not to come here.

4th pic

Byakuran: To be able to defeat Ghost.
Tsuna: !!
Gokudera: Byakuran!
Kikyo: Byakuran- sama!
Dino: Zero point breakthrough revised absorbs enemy flames and convert the flames into his own power. But after Tsuna absorbs Ghost flames, Tsuna’s flames don’t seem to have strengthened.
Lussuria: But Ghost did indeed have an unimaginable amount of flames. The RFWs and our crew’s flames have been sucked away making us very tired.

Words on the page: That means… Just where did those flames go?

Words on the page: Aha, incredible

5th picture
Byakuran: To be able to arrive earlier, it makes me happy. *insert names of the group of people on the Vongola side ; varia etc * But still you’re something, Tsuna.
Tsuna: !
Byakuran: To be able to lead Mukuro and Xanxus, 2 men who once wanted to take your life. It isn’t something someone in his right mind would do.

6th picture
Xanxus: Scum, never heard of him.
Mukuro says that he can’t believe that he is discussing with Mafia, and that Byakuran( I think) believes in his words and his actions.
Byakuran: Really? Sorry. Even so all of you look tired. What was that? That powerless bullet from back then. Don’t push yourselves, after your flames were being absorbed by Ghost, you all must be very tired.
Tsuna: All of you, stand back.

7th

Tsuna: I’m your opponent.
Byakuran: Tsuna do you know why I arrived now? That’s because I’ve made preparations, for my body and heart.
Xanxus & some one : Fast

8th
Mukuro says that this is the Tsuna that was from the past, one who have experienced many battles.
Squalo: It has been stopped!
Tsuna: Just what is this strength? I can’t even move
Byakuran: Whats the matter, its that all that you have? Well then it’s my turn.

White Finger

9th

Yama: Tsuna!
Dino: That is !
Byakuran(I think) : That’s because not even one portion of the flames that Ghost’s absorbed have been used.
Basil: What?
Ryohei & Gokudera: The flames that Ghost’s absorbed!?
Byakuran: You people still don’t get it? All the flames that Ghost’s absorbed are all in my body.

end


this is a quick trans i found from BA


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, Byakuran is a bastard. He used Tsuna to strengthen himself and weakened all the Vongola there with Tsuna not getting any boosts at all.


----------



## Blade (Jan 20, 2010)

Now more and more i find Byakuran insterestin as villain,i  hope he will not dissapoint me


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow that seemed pretty interesting indeed .


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2010)

Bring on the rape, Reborn ftw


----------



## blueblip (Jan 20, 2010)

I hope Hibari does something. I want to see him being in a nice, long drawn fight which has a conclusion. That or Reborn goes awesome on Byakuran's ass!


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 20, 2010)

^ Hibari agrees.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 20, 2010)

His school's in danger. Time to get serious


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 21, 2010)

He will kick some ass later on, hopefully :33.


----------



## Blade (Jan 21, 2010)

Has anyone realized that Byakuran one shoted Tsuna with his finger?


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 21, 2010)

I havent really looked it over properly


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jan 22, 2010)

I usually like any chapter that has Badass!Tsuna in it but this one was especially nice because we finally got to see Byakuran actually _do something_.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 22, 2010)

yep, he one shotted tsuna with his white finger


----------



## Higawa (Jan 22, 2010)

omg amazing  chapter!!!

I loved mukuros attack


----------



## Danchou (Jan 22, 2010)

He gave Tsuna the finger.


----------



## Blade (Jan 22, 2010)

Next chapter, Byakuran is in the verge of death


----------



## G-Man (Jan 22, 2010)

So... basically Ghost was Byakuran's version of Kisame's Samehade?  Does this mean its going to turn on him because Tsuna's flames are tastier? 

In any event, that was kind of anti-climatic.  As soon as the guy shows up and shows off he gets beat by Tsuna.  Would have figured we would have gotten some more backstory on him, seeing as how he's supposed to be some alternate version of the main bad guy and all.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2010)

Aww...I was hoping to see Byakuran's base power but he's made his entrance with his Ghosts flames already within him. Well, hopefully this will be an interesting battle.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 22, 2010)

Ohhh the battle is heating up :WOW.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 22, 2010)

I believe Tsuna should develope an other attack to defeat Byakuran


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 22, 2010)

I hope so, that would be pretty epic.


----------



## Blade (Jan 22, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I hope so, that would be pretty epic.



XYZ Burner is on


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 22, 2010)

Bloody Lol .


----------



## SPN (Jan 22, 2010)

And here comes Naito Longchamp to save the day... oh wait. 

I can't help but feel this fight between the two families went much too fast, it doesn't need to be Bleach long, just... a little longer than it was. At least we finally get to see Byakuran do something


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 22, 2010)

I think its good the speed is picking up now so we can get out of the Future Arc, it was nice in the beginning but now its dragging too much IMO.


----------



## SPN (Jan 22, 2010)

Well I don't mind the speed is picking up, god knows the first 80 chapters or so was enough to almost make me hang myself. However it just felt like trump card after trump card, followed by Ghost and Tsuna stealing the show.

Had this been like a 1 on 1 fight then I agree it could be shorter, but it just seems like they took out 6 of the "strongest" plus a bunch of Tsuna's family out in a handful of chapters.

I guess it's a nice change of speed from the usual "talk for 20 chapters, swing sword, flashback for 20 chapters" other manga's tend to use


----------



## Blade (Jan 22, 2010)

SPN said:


> I guess it's a nice change of speed from the usual "talk for 20 chapters, swing sword, flashback for 20 chapters" other manga's tend to use



Name this manga


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2010)

SPN said:


> And here comes Naito Longchamp to save the day... oh wait.



Won't happen. There aren't any ugly women in the vicinity worth saving.


----------



## SPN (Jan 22, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> Name this manga



Take your pick 




Kira Yamato said:


> Won't happen. There aren't any ugly women in the vicinity worth saving.



That and he was written out due to being unpopular with the fans .


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 22, 2010)

i don't like how the things are turning with a tsuna vs byakuran final.. i want much more mukuro + xanxus + hibari


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2010)

SPN said:


> And here comes Naito Longchamp to save the day... oh wait.
> 
> I can't help but feel this fight between the two families went much too fast, it doesn't need to be Bleach long, just... a little longer than it was. At least we finally get to see Byakuran do something



Come on now, this arc has been going on for like what? 2-3 years? Goku and the rest of the gang already came back from Namek and fought the androids in the time it's taken to get to Byakuren!

Get the hell out of the future and get on with the story, already! 

Next thing you know, Bya's going to show us his real...REAL Funeral Wreathes!


----------



## SPN (Jan 22, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Come on now, this arc has been going on for like what? 2-3 years? Goku and the rest of the gang already came back from Namek and fought the androids in the time it's taken to get to Byakuren!



I don't mean the arc is going to fast, I just mean this one fight. I want this arc to end just as much as everyone else does... although I'm having a hard time understanding the concept of going back in time after changing the future, seems like it's going to be hard to elevate the danger... Maybe I missed that part, haha.


----------



## Blade (Jan 22, 2010)

You all know who is the final villain,right?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 22, 2010)

Dont say Mukuro.

I honestly dont know how Amano is gonna make a bigger villain than Byakuran after all this. If it really continues that far. 

Also who's been more epic thus far Byakuran or Aizen?


----------



## Tools (Jan 22, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Also who's been more epic thus far Byakuran or Aizen?



Since when has Aizen been epic? Byakuran by far even if I'm getting a little tired of all this future stuff, and box weapon and flames stuff.


----------



## Blade (Jan 22, 2010)

Avant see 2 pages ago, who i said and the discussion if you want

also Byakuran by far is better villain


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 22, 2010)

I like Byakuran's new outfit the old coat seemed too big for his body


----------



## Blade (Jan 22, 2010)

I think he was more gangsta with the previous, thus the new seems cool as well


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 22, 2010)

Man, this chapter reminds me of Bleach.

1 finger


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmmm... Byakuran was boring before because he didn't fight, but now he's finally doing something... An improvement. I hope he has some cool moves.


----------



## SPN (Jan 22, 2010)

I wouldn't really call him boring, but I certainly had a hard time taking him seriously.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 22, 2010)

I found it a bit of a anticlimax of Ghost disappearing that quickly? Anyone else felt that way?


----------



## Gabe (Jan 22, 2010)

Byakuran looks very powerful he was able to stop tsuna with one finger.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 23, 2010)

Next chapter, Reborn shoots Byakuran in the face and makes everyone FINALLY realize that some fucking flames don't protect you from bullets.

Come on Amano


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 23, 2010)

I would like a real fight between Tsuna and Bya. An interesting one too.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow Ghost didn't last very long at all....I thought for sure he'd be around for at least a few more chapters.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 23, 2010)

Im guessing Amano wanted to get to the main battle and quick.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 23, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Im guessing Amano wanted to get to the main battle and quick.



I guess, but I'd have liked to see a little more of Ghost. So I wonder what Byakuran can actually do, it's interesting that he was able to brush Tsuna aside like that, makes me think he's going to get out of this battle alive and come back later.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 23, 2010)

Well thanks to Ghost he packed up on flames but I'm sure he has some haxx0rz power in there.


----------



## Blade (Jan 23, 2010)

Byakuran is gonna have a transformation for sure

Tsuna is gonna achieve the Ultimate Dying Will mode


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jan 23, 2010)

Tsuna lookes really sexy when he was fighting ghost. He is going to have his hands full with Byakuran. I agree with Dark Emperor:Tsuna's flame is going to get an upgrade in this fight.


----------



## Alexandritee (Jan 23, 2010)

inb4 the power of friendship saves them all.

Epic chapter this week. Byakuran was pimpin'.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 23, 2010)

will KHR finish after this future arc?
i dont see how amano should continue the story after the byakuran's defeat


----------



## Goku• (Jan 23, 2010)

Bubi said:


> will KHR finish after this future arc?
> i dont see how amano should continue the story after the byakuran's defeat



I said the same thing until we saw Kawahira, im sure the next arc will have something to do with him (Unless he appears against Byakuran), hes rather mysterious and Reborn doesn't seem to like him.


----------



## Blade (Jan 23, 2010)

1)Kawahira is gonna be either a help for the cast or

2)New threat and villain or

3) Member of an upcoming organization who is gonna fight against Vongola


only time will show


*Spoiler*: __ 



also we have a final boss already mentioned, you know who


----------



## BVB (Jan 23, 2010)

^lambo?


----------



## Blade (Jan 23, 2010)

Karotte said:


> ^lambo?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Try again because i see what you freakin did there


----------



## migukuni (Jan 24, 2010)

kawahira is connected to the arcobaleno... it would seem

probably the arcobaleno's... guards or something


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 24, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> also we have a final boss already mentioned, you know who



Your final boss thing makes me laugh


----------



## migukuni (Jan 24, 2010)

who was he thinking?

KELSEY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 24, 2010)

He's thinking Reborn :33.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 24, 2010)

reborn cant be the bad guy...

its gotta be afro reborn


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 24, 2010)

Final Villian will be some hench guy with machine guns.


----------



## Blade (Jan 24, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Final Villian will be some hench guy with machine guns.




*Spoiler*: __ 



, lol


----------



## migukuni (Jan 24, 2010)

hibari would solo that henchman... 

machine guns are toys for current vongola's


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 24, 2010)

Daww, Plant Reborn is kawaii.


----------



## Blade (Jan 24, 2010)

actually who thinks that Byakuran will not die(at least not easily) or have a form?


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 24, 2010)

He best not die easily or else the Future Arc was a waste of time IMO. I think he will have another form just like the others.


----------



## Blade (Jan 24, 2010)

I want to see an epic battle between him and Tsuna, not a troll one, otherwise as you said the whole arc is gonna be wasted

unless Hibari decides to step up and oneshot Byakuran for his lulz


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 24, 2010)

Tsuna: ZER---

Hibari: Fuck this shit *Hibari Canon*

Bya: Holy crap... *Dead*

Everyone:


----------



## migukuni (Jan 24, 2010)

im thinking bya-chan will complete the tri-ni-sette

then we go to the next arc


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 24, 2010)

I hope not, the world ends if so.


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi guys!

I got a question about Byakuran. Was he always such an complete monster or did the synchronization of countless billions of alternate versions drive him mad?


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm actually pretty excited between the ultimate showdown regarding Tsuna & Byakuran; bosses fighting with an incomprehensible amount of prowess.

It's gonna be boss.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 24, 2010)

it drove him mad from my understanding...

or atleast shouichi thinks so


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 25, 2010)

Synergy said:


> I'm actually pretty excited between the ultimate showdown regarding Tsuna & Byakuran; bosses fighting with an incomprehensible amount of prowess.
> 
> It's gonna be boss.



I know I'm pretty excited too :33.

Also this isnt the ending arc so I'm excited to see what comes after this too.


----------



## Blade (Jan 25, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I know I'm pretty excited too :33.
> 
> Also this isnt the ending arc so I'm excited to see what comes after this too.



Byakuran isn't dying, this self they are fighting is from another parallel world, the noobs are punked


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 25, 2010)

Not really because Bya doesnt know the techniques of the Vongola of this World, remember earlier on when Reborn said that this was their last chance since Bya wouldn't know the powers they had in this World. 
Something along those lines since Daisy, Bluebell etc. Who got told by the Bya in this world now about the powers of people like Dino and Xanxus yet Daisy didnt see the power that Hibari had coming.


----------



## Blade (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah i know, btw i found some covers



And some epic win for all you other guys here.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 25, 2010)

I love the D.Gray and Reborn one <3


----------



## Blade (Jan 25, 2010)

Btw Volume 27 of Reborn is listed 18th in the top 30 of the december issue


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 25, 2010)

Seriously? . Awwwwesome <:


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 25, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I know I'm pretty excited too :33.
> 
> Also this isnt the ending arc so I'm excited to see what comes after this too.



My curiosity is simply uncontrollable


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 25, 2010)

It will be a good battle I really hope .


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 25, 2010)

It's all or nothing, hopefully the fight will entail some bossness 

Xanxus is boss - random shit ftw.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 25, 2010)

Hibari > Xanxus *RUNS*


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 25, 2010)

Agreed.

Hibari's my all time favorite, Xanxus' is only third on the list


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 25, 2010)

*RUNS BACK* I love youuuu . 

1. Hibari
2. Yamamoto
3. Xanxus
4. Squalo 

<3


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 25, 2010)

The feeling is mutual 

1) Hibari.
2) Byakuran.
3) Xanxus.
4) Reborn.

Boss list!


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 25, 2010)

Byakuran


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2010)

Just started this manga today, shall hopefully catch up in a few days or at least by the end of this week  

Seems interesting so far.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 26, 2010)

finish it today!!!


----------



## Blade (Jan 26, 2010)

Tsuna (when he is in hyper dying will mode, this is the only mode when he is badass in character as well)
Byakuran
Giotto
Gokudera
Xanxus

my top 5 characters


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 26, 2010)

Sen said:


> Just started this manga today, shall hopefully catch up in a few days or at least by the end of this week
> 
> Seems interesting so far.



Aweeesome, hope you enjoy it all the way through <3


----------



## Danchou (Jan 26, 2010)

So, what are the idea's here on who that guy with the glasses is that sheltered Tsuna and co. from Byakuran? I'm expecting him to make an appearance at some time too.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 26, 2010)

He's one of the arcobaleno so he should be making an appearance to protect Uni I think.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 26, 2010)

Wait wut? How did I miss that? He does look familiar now that you say it.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Blade (Jan 26, 2010)

I hope from tomorrow to have signs(spoilers) from 275


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 26, 2010)

I can predict;
Bya pwning a little more.
Tsuna boosting power.
Bya getting hurt a little.
Power Clash.


----------



## Blade (Jan 26, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I can predict;
> Bya pwning a little more.
> Tsuna boosting power.
> Bya getting hurt a little.
> Power Clash.



Bya pwning Tsuna, the others are saying incredible lines like: ''It can't be..., why is he so powerful..?!, damn him...'' etc and in the last page or last 2 pages Tsuna going into ultimate dying will mode or preparing the XYZ Burner


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 26, 2010)

Exxxxxacta :ho.


----------



## Blade (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Kelsey (Jan 26, 2010)

THE HELL?


----------



## Blade (Jan 26, 2010)

lulz all the way


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 26, 2010)

Why does the Animators kill everything, srsly.


----------



## Blade (Jan 26, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Why does the Animators kill everything, srsly.



ok look for example







still the manga version>anime


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 26, 2010)

The 1st picture doesnt work


----------



## Blade (Jan 26, 2010)

check again

cuz i can see it clearly


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 26, 2010)

Says for me;

Account Inactive


----------



## Blade (Jan 26, 2010)

blame the fuckin photobucket


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 26, 2010)

Manga is always better than the anime anyway


----------



## Blade (Jan 26, 2010)

I know, do you remember the motorcycles in the anime?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVuZfR5Ghok[/YOUTUBE]


epic fail


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 26, 2010)

WHY DID THEY CHANGE THEM, SERIOUSLY .


----------



## Blade (Jan 26, 2010)

i think our ''future'' flying bike is better


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 26, 2010)

Omg what the hell


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 26, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> I know, do you remember the motorcycles in the anime?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVuZfR5Ghok[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...





Oh wow.
this page

Epic comparison.


----------



## Blade (Jan 26, 2010)

See the pic above i posted, its 1000 better than the anime one


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 26, 2010)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Oh wow.
> this page
> 
> Epic comparison.



Just the thought of Hibari riding one of those motorcycles is fucking mafia in it's entirety


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 26, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> See the pic above i posted, its 1000 better than the anime one


 Futuristic 


Synergy said:


> Just the thought of Hibari riding one of those motorcycles is fucking mafia in it's entirety


I can only picture him cracking Giannini over the head with it...

Then riding it into the sunset


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


>


What's so wrong about the anime version?


----------



## migukuni (Jan 27, 2010)

eye power...


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 27, 2010)

I would Die to see Hibari riding on one of them Motorbikes


----------



## Blade (Jan 27, 2010)

I wish i could see them riding on those bikes:rofl




I would laugh at those tards for days


----------



## migukuni (Jan 27, 2010)

not that kind please 

it is so not cool


----------



## Blade (Jan 27, 2010)

Taboo-Tattoo

btw i have ride a similar bike like it, it was all the money

btw a little spoiler is out


''Cover is Byakuran

Tsuna unleashes lots of attack but all of them are useless against Byakuran
Even Nuts is ineffective.
Tsuna spits out blood, end of chapter''


I think i was probably right in most of my predictions (Bya pwning)


----------



## migukuni (Jan 27, 2010)

hahah, the manga didnt show airbikes, only in the anime


----------



## Blade (Jan 27, 2010)

migukuni said:


> hahah, the manga didnt show airbikes, only in the anime



lol

we all know that

stupid filler material


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 27, 2010)

The anime has always been lame


----------



## Higawa (Jan 27, 2010)

Look at the spoilers... seems like bya is insane strong.

But Tsuna has to have something like a secret, because bya doesnt know the technices of this dimension.


----------



## Blade (Jan 27, 2010)

We all know Byakuran would pwn, now we wait for pics

Tsuna really needs a new move


----------



## Higawa (Jan 27, 2010)

Tsuna def has a new move otherwise the manga ends here xD


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 27, 2010)

Spoilers Link?


----------



## samnas (Jan 27, 2010)

Tsuna in a head lock, credits to spacecat at BA:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blade (Jan 27, 2010)

Byakuran simply dominates, awesome

but damn Tsuna is so fucked up...


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 27, 2010)

I will wait for Friday in order to see pictures .


----------



## Higawa (Jan 27, 2010)

Pics should be there tomorrow or later that night


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 27, 2010)

I wanna see the full chappy without spoilers piccuurs.


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Jan 28, 2010)

Tsuna is gonna die xd


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 28, 2010)

If Tsuna dies then theres no point to the manga 
apart from Hibari, hurrrr


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Jan 28, 2010)

Byakuran will die too xd

Reborn will stand in the field only alive


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 28, 2010)

I hope Bya does die, or something. 

and its XD or xD not xd.


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok kelsey chan XD


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 28, 2010)

There we go, all better.


----------



## son_michael (Jan 28, 2010)

Tsuna is going to need to be saved, at this point he just doesn't have the strength to fight Byakuran.....unless he can absorb all his friends flames back or something


----------



## spaZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Hes going to have to resort to absorbing byakurans flames or he is seriously fucked. Unless there is another hidden power inside of his vongola ring. Or he can just pull out a nuke out of his back pocket and say fuck it and blow up everything.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 28, 2010)

Lolthefuck. Bya = Aizen and Tsuna = Ichigo? Please dont let it turn into Bleach. PLEASE.
But srsly Bya is too overpowered and why does he get a cool Dragon box weapon 
Damn you >:


----------



## Tools (Jan 28, 2010)

As cool as Byakuran is- he does not deserve the dragon box.


----------



## Sin (Jan 28, 2010)

Clapping = Best form of attack ever.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 28, 2010)

Tools said:


> As cool as Byakuran is- he does not deserve the dragon box.



You read my mind.



Sin said:


> Clapping = Best form of attack ever.



*Someones about to punch you in the face*
*Clap*
*Punch*
THE MANGA LIED.


----------



## Vodrake (Jan 28, 2010)

I'll give Tsuna two more chapters to try and pull it back, but then I want 10yr Tsuna, 20yr Lambo and Adult Reborn to gatecrash.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 28, 2010)

I would like Hibari to nuke Bya.
Hurr.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 28, 2010)

So the White Dragon was canon hmm....

It was already featured in the DS game in 2008 or so, so the plan of having a white dragon already existed, Amano does plan ahead


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 28, 2010)

^ Oh aweshum. I want a KHR DS game :33.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 28, 2010)

Wait I don't remember was future Tsuna dead or did Shoichi say that he wasn't?


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 28, 2010)

Apparantly we wasnt? I think. .


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 28, 2010)

I have to say, the quality of this arc has plunged to new depths.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jan 28, 2010)

This chapter feels like Saint Saiya crossover


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jan 28, 2010)

Poor Tsuna. I know he will find a way to win but right now I don't know what he can do.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2010)

If the difference in power wasn't apparent last week, this week made sure to illustrate that point loud and clear.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 28, 2010)

For some reason this chapter pissed me off this week...maybe it was because I read it right after Bleach where I got basically the exact same thing happening.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 28, 2010)

tsuna was no match he needs help or another power up


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 28, 2010)

NAM said:


> tsuna was no match he needs help or another power up



Or both apparently


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 28, 2010)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> I can only picture him cracking Giannini over the head with it...
> 
> Then riding it into the sunset



Whilst saying "Like a boss!" 

Just read the chapter, and a major power-up out of desperation will surely distort that concrete prowess struggle between Tsuna & Byakuran. 

Just a quick, and vivacious chapter portraying the helpless Tsuna at this particular point.

Which leads to this:

Byakuran is boss


----------



## Shade (Jan 29, 2010)

Now Tsuna's from parallel worlds will somehow transfer their power to current Tsuna and he'll beat Byakuran. Either that or some other stuff pulled out of nowhere; any sort of power-up now will look really random.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 29, 2010)

or byakuran will take hold of the tri-ni-sette


----------



## spaZ (Jan 29, 2010)

Or Tsuna puts on all of the vongola rings...


----------



## migukuni (Jan 29, 2010)

noooooo!!!!

Guardians do something!!!

even if he wears all the rings, he just gets all the attribute's not the flame's powers


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 29, 2010)

Every time I read Reborn, Bleach and Naruto I think "why am I _still_ reading this crap" One Piece is honestly the only manga worth reading now. Maybe I'm just out growing this shit.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 29, 2010)

I dunno what everyone is saying right, OnePiece was pretty much full of battle's within the last 2 months, the only thing that's going on in their is pretty much the same

Luff runs, a shishi or some other stops him, then he gets saved by WB pirates

rinse and repeat, sheeeshhh, 

honestly atleast in KHR, we get to see the guardians beating the RFW, but then we see that the 3 RFW = Varia/kokuyo then ghost arrives and pawned everyone, then he's gone and byakuran is beating tsuna to a pulp


----------



## SPN (Jan 29, 2010)

He could break his neck... but I'm sure he's going to gloat just long enough for someone to stop him. Classic bad guy move.


----------



## Blade (Jan 29, 2010)

Byakuran is a demon


----------



## Achilles (Jan 29, 2010)

So we finally have a dragon, but didn't they say they can only be based on real animals? 

Byakuran looks like a Kingdom Hearts reject.



Dark Emperor said:


> Byakuran is a demon



Worthy of worship.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 29, 2010)

migukuni said:


> I dunno what everyone is saying right, OnePiece was pretty much full of battle's within the last 2 months, the only thing that's going on in their is pretty much the same
> 
> Luff runs, a shishi or some other stops him, then he gets saved by WB pirates
> 
> ...



At least with Negima, or One Piece or hell even fucking Fairy Tail of all things they haven't made thel last few yars of story completely useless like Reborn and Bleach have.


----------



## Blade (Jan 29, 2010)

Next chap, everyone is stomped


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Jan 29, 2010)

All signs point to Reborn stepping in.....


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 29, 2010)

tenten-2-20 said:


> All signs point to Reborn stepping in.....



Good enough time if any for him to do so, I've been wanting to see him in a serious fight since the beginning.


----------



## samnas (Jan 29, 2010)

But i really wonder what can he do in this situation ...


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Shade said:


> Now Tsuna's from parallel worlds will somehow transfer their power to current Tsuna and he'll beat Byakuran. Either that or some other stuff pulled out of nowhere; any sort of power-up now will look really random.



Probably the latter, shit like that is always convenient in those kind of particular situations.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a question, mainly since I'm considering whether to keep going or drop this manga since it doesn't seem to be my type.

Is the manga purely humor?  Or will there be drama/action/etc later on?  

I'm still only on like 25, but I don't really like purely humor manga ;__;  And so far there hasn't really been any seriousness.


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

There will be a substantial amount of action as you progress with the series - utterly mind-gobbling; the first 30 - approximately - episodes are just primarily portraying the outlining of the Vongola family.

From hence on, it'll get considerably better - qua action, ability, power-ups, drama, _some_ comedic input etc.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Okay thank you   I will continue with it then, was just getting a bit worried about that and wondering if I should just switch.


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

My pleasure 

Don't worry, I know quite a bit of KHR fans that also had the same worries when they originally started watching the series - including me D:


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> I have a question, mainly since I'm considering whether to keep going or drop this manga since it doesn't seem to be my type.
> 
> Is the manga purely humor?  Or will there be drama/action/etc later on?
> 
> I'm still only on like 25, but I don't really like purely humor manga ;__;  And so far there hasn't really been any seriousness.



The first 60 chapters are pretty much nothing but fluff and setting up the supporting cast, the action doesn't start until a couple chapters after that.


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh shit, forgot to address the manga D:

It's all taken care of though


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Are the manga and anime very different?

I'm only reading the manga, I usually only browse anime summaries and then watch the episodes I think will be interesting 

But yeah, seems a bit deceiving almost since it's so joking at first.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> Are the manga and anime very different?
> 
> I'm only reading the manga, I usually only browse anime summaries and then watch the episodes I think will be interesting
> 
> But yeah, seems a bit deceiving almost since it's so joking at first.



The anime has been dumbed down alot from my understanding Reborn doesn't even shoot real bullets anymore...


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

There isn't a major difference; except for the overly tedious fillers, but I haven't checked it out in a long while though, so I might be off regarding a couple of topics with the animated series - I subjectively favor the manga more as opposed to the animated series, though. 

I primarily watched the animated series because of the conflicts/fights


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> The anime has been dumbed down alot from my understanding Reborn doesn't even shoot real bullets anymore...



The Japanese version too? D:  What does he shoot?



Synergy said:


> There isn't a major difference; except for the overly tedious fillers, but I haven't checked it out in a long while though, so I might be off regarding a couple of topics with the animated series - I subjectively favor the manga more as opposed to the animated series, though.
> 
> I primarily watched the animated series because of the conflicts/fights



So I suppose like the majority of anime really.   It can be nice though to watch the fights and things that you can't really imagine in your mind very well, that is one of the reasons I bother with anime too (unless there isn't a good manga equivalent).


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> The Japanese version too? D:  What does he shoot?
> 
> 
> 
> So I suppose like the majority of anime really.   It can be nice though to watch the fights and things that you can't really imagine in your mind very well, that is one of the reasons I bother with anime too (unless there isn't a good manga equivalent).



Leon now transforms into his gun which then shoots out a bullet but turns into a beam in mid-air, which will then strike Tsuna...keep in mind I haven't watched the anime, so it might not be as bad as description made it sound.


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> So I suppose like the majority of anime really.   It can be nice though to watch the fights and things that you can't really imagine in your mind very well, that is one of the reasons I bother with anime too (unless there isn't a good manga equivalent).



Pretty much, lol - the fights just seem so vivacious that it somewhat attracts me; other than that particular reasoning, I don't really watch the animated series 

But, you should give it a try though - skip to the Rokudo arc. and just see how notable it might be for you. Who knows, you might enjoy it!


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Leon now transforms into his gun which then shoots out a bullet but turns into a beam in mid-air, which will then strike Tsuna...keep in mind I haven't watched the anime, so it might not be as bad as description made it sound.



Well I guess it doesn't sound as terrible, but surprising that they'd censor that really when the entire plot involves the mafia already.



Synergy said:


> Pretty much, lol - the fights just seem so vivacious that it somewhat attracts me; other than that particular reasoning, I don't really watch the animated series
> 
> But, you should give it a try though - skip to the Rokudo arc. and just see how notable it might be for you. Who knows, you might enjoy it!



I see   Did you start with the manga too then? 

First I will catch up on the manga   Probably will take me most of next week because of school (tests and stuff sadly).  But I'll try and watch some episodes.  Ironically I don't usually mind too much humor in anime, it's mostly just in manga that it starts to bore me.


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> I see   Did you start with the manga too then?
> 
> First I will catch up on the manga   Probably will take me most of next week because of school (tests and stuff sadly).  But I'll try and watch some episodes.  Ironically I don't usually mind too much humor in anime, it's mostly just in manga that it starts to bore me.



Nope, I actually started watching the animated series first - but, since it was a downer for me, especially with all of the comedic input for over a substantial amount of episodes, and no other major variation of genres, I basically dropped it out of dubiousness 

After that, I gave it a second chance and watched it all the way until the Rokudo arc. which pretty much was the selling point for me - this continued all the way till the Varia arc. in which I started reading the manga as opposed to watching the animated series from that particular point - lost interest in the animated version from hence on 

Yep, catch up with the manga first - and if you have some free time, do give the animated series a try. You might enjoy it, it's all preferential!


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Synergy said:


> Nope, I actually started watching the animated series first - but, since it was a downer for me, especially with all of the comedic input for over a substantial amount of episodes, and no other major variation of genres, I basically dropped it out of dubiousness
> 
> After that, I gave it a second chance and watched it all the way until the Rokudo arc. which pretty much was the selling point for me - this continued all the way till the Varia arc. in which I started reading the manga as opposed to watching the animated series from that particular point - lost interest in the animated version from hence on
> 
> Yep, catch up with the manga first - and if you have some free time, do give the animated series a try. You might enjoy it, it's all preferential!



I see   So that is what you meant by how you thought that too at first ;__;  Was KHR one of your first anime then?  I started out with anime but after being here for awhile these days I almost only read manga, so just go straight to that XD

And I don't know which arcs these are yet, I'm sure they will make sense once I start getting further in the manga 

Yeah will be nice too so I don't get spoiled, that is why I usually try and read a manga straight-through once I start instead of talking about it too much, but figured that it would be best to ask now and not end up hating it for over 100 chapters.  And perhaps   I'll probably just watch certain scenes/episodes like with the others really though


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> I see   So that is what you meant by how you thought that too at first ;__;  Was KHR one of your first anime then?  I started out with anime but after being here for awhile these days I almost only read manga, so just go straight to that XD
> 
> And I don't know which arcs these are yet, I'm sure they will make sense once I start getting further in the manga
> 
> Yeah will be nice too so I don't get spoiled, that is why I usually try and read a manga straight-through once I start instead of talking about it too much, but figured that it would be best to ask now and not end up hating it for over 100 chapters.  And perhaps   I'll probably just watch certain scenes/episodes like with the others really though





Oh lol yep, that's why I had the same perceived mind-set as you about the animated version at first - couldn't stand it either - at that point, I just got into watching anime vigorously, noticed a lot of positive feedback regarding KHR, thus decided to watch it 

Oh shit, lol - sorry bout' the mentioned arc's - once you get further into the manga revelations, you'll understand 

Oh, do continue reading the manga though - you'll probably ending up liking it a whole lot once the action-packed sequences start. That's basically what I do nowadays, just quickly skim through the scenes/episodes that I liked in that particular manga(be it KHR, or any that needs some animated glorification), and just thoroughly enjoy myself with it - for the rest, it's all manga for me nowadays


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Synergy said:


> Oh lol yep, that's why I had the same perceived mind-set as you about the animated version at first - couldn't stand it either - at that point, I just got into watching anime vigorously, noticed a lot of positive feedback regarding KHR, thus decided to watch it
> 
> Oh shit, lol - sorry bout' the mentioned arc's - once you get further into the manga revelations, you'll understand
> 
> Oh, do continue reading the manga though - you'll probably ending up liking it a whole lot once the action-packed sequences start. That's basically what I do nowadays, just quickly skim through the scenes/episodes that I liked in that particular manga(be it KHR, or any that needs some animated glorification), and just thoroughly enjoy myself with it - for the rest, it's all manga for me nowadays



That's how I decided to read it mostly   Plus I really loved the idea behind it, since the mafia is so interesting  

Oh it's fine, luckily I have a bad memory so even if I get spoiled at some point I tend to forget it 

I think so, if it's like what I'd expect, it's a really awesome idea for a manga.  I do like the humor too, I just want a bit more as well.  Manga is better anyway though in the end   At least from my perspective anyway, anime takes so long to watch too in comparison ;__;


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> That's how I decided to read it mostly   Plus I really loved the idea behind it, since the mafia is so interesting
> 
> Oh it's fine, luckily I have a bad memory so even if I get spoiled at some point I tend to forget it
> 
> I think so, if it's like what I'd expect, it's a really awesome idea for a manga.  I do like the humor too, I just want a bit more as well.  Manga is better anyway though in the end   At least from my perspective anyway, anime takes so long to watch too in comparison ;__;



Nobody can resist mafia's in Japan - drawn versions of the Yakuza 

That's awesome, if I get spoiled, I just tend to completely drop all of my lust/dedication for anything I was stupendously into it at that particular moment 

You're gonna enjoy it - reading manga's is the only version of getting my fair share of anime nowadays - I can hardly stand animated series, except for a distinctive few, which I either enjoy for it's appealing aspects, or insanely enjoy, because it's boss 

Oh, but which chapter are you at, though?


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Synergy said:


> Nobody can resist mafia's in Japan - drawn versions of the Yakuza
> 
> That's awesome, if I get spoiled, I just tend to completely drop all of my lust/dedication for anything I was stupendously into it at that particular moment
> 
> ...



Exactly   Although Reborn is so weird himself   That was the main surprise when I had seen that he was so young in fanart since all the rest of the characters had looked matured. 

And   I guess it's best to watch out.  On here it's so easy to get spoiled, I used to constantly get spoiled for new Naruto chapters.  

Which anime really?  Think I only really watched TTGL and Death Note (although that was when I liked anime more), and Naruto until I switched to the manga.

I'm at about 30 only, I actually read very fast in general (like mass readings in a few days) but haven't read much lately sense I wasn't sure if I would continue.


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> Exactly   Although Reborn is so weird himself   That was the main surprise when I had seen that he was so young in fanart since all the rest of the characters had looked matured.
> 
> And   I guess it's best to watch out.  On here it's so easy to get spoiled, I used to constantly get spoiled for new Naruto chapters.
> 
> ...




Reborn is one of my favorite charcters - the adult form at least, he looks so incredibly boss, the phrase "Like a boss" won't do him justice considering his stature 

I need to be assertive, and on the lookout - spoilers might encompass these deadly threads of doom 

Oh, there were two exlusive anime's that I particularly favored the most - Natsume Yuujinchou, and Slam Dunk(ended up reading the manga as well, lol) - both really surprised me with their entailing addiction 

I just recently started reading manga's on a fast basis - since I just finished my exams and culminating projects, I'm free and miraculously in a good mood


----------



## migukuni (Jan 30, 2010)

the KHR anime doesnt have much fillers actually, considering that arcobaleno arc is actually part of the story line or so amano said, she just cut it off in the manga.

And the arcobaleno arc is the only part that can be considered filler


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Ah, much/less - fillers in general aren't a big turn-on; subjectively speaking - but what you're saying is most likely true, after the Varia arc. I rarely watched the animated version.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Synergy said:


> Reborn is one of my favorite charcters - the adult form at least, he looks so incredibly boss, the phrase "Like a boss" won't do him justice considering his stature
> 
> I need to be assertive, and on the lookout - spoilers might encompass these deadly threads of doom
> 
> ...



I haven't seen his adult form yet, must be epic   Actually I probably have seen it but didn't recognize it, another reason I wanted to start reading it is because I always see so much fanart on it.  

Yeah true, I'm sure they are around in this thread, that is why I usually wait until I'm caught up to post around  

Heard of the second actually, not the first.  At least you liked htem though 

And yay   That is kind of me too, although I just got back into school and now I have started KHR lol. D:  Probably will be the last manga I read for awhile since I read One Piece not too long ago.

KHR is only like 300 chapters right?  Then again I suppose that is pretty long.



migukuni said:


> the KHR anime doesnt have much fillers actually, considering that arcobaleno arc is actually part of the story line or so amano said, she just cut it off in the manga.
> 
> And the arcobaleno arc is the only part that can be considered filler



I see, is it very far behind the manga still then?


----------



## migukuni (Jan 30, 2010)

nope, the anime and the manga arent massively far from each other, currently the anime is in the Choice battle while the manga is in the byakuran battle, its not far off...

I still think Colonello's adult form is the bomb!


----------



## Blade (Jan 30, 2010)

Avoid the anime imo, the manga is on another level in comparison with it


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> I haven't seen his adult form yet, must be epic   Actually I probably have seen it but didn't recognize it, another reason I wanted to start reading it is because I always see so much fanart on it.
> 
> Yeah true, I'm sure they are around in this thread, that is why I usually wait until I'm caught up to post around
> 
> ...



Man, once you understand what particular character he's portraying in his adult form - you'll definitely be enveloped by a huge deal of fandom 

The first anime is pretty interesting - you should definitely check it out, it's not tedious, or repetitive - fascinating in the least 

Oh, that must suck - right now, my second semester started, so I don't have a lot to needlessly worry about, but if you recently started going back to school; you're gonna get packed with school work 

275 chapters, and still releasing  



migukuni said:


> nope, the anime and the manga arent massively far from each other, currently the anime is in the Choice battle while the manga is in the byakuran battle, its not far off...
> 
> I still think Colonello's adult form is the bomb!



Reborn is the only boss-man


----------



## Hiroshi (Jan 30, 2010)

Hibari in older form > Reborn in older form. 

Also latest chapter. . . lol rape.


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

I haz to agree with you, Hibari is the amalgamation of badassery & pimpness


----------



## samnas (Jan 30, 2010)

Adult Tsuna > all ...


Sorry but no one can defeat Tsuna in hyper mode ...


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Byakuran just knocked the living shit outta him


----------



## samnas (Jan 30, 2010)

That was young Tsuna, i meant his older form ...


----------



## Blade (Jan 30, 2010)

Have you ever seen A.Tsuna fighting?


----------



## samnas (Jan 30, 2010)

Nope, but Hibari did said somewhere that the adult Tsuna gives him the chills ...

I think it was somewhere when Tsuna gains the X Gloves ...


----------



## Blade (Jan 30, 2010)

Wait till you seen him with your eyes and let Hibari talkin


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

^ pretty much


----------



## samnas (Jan 30, 2010)

We all know we won't ever see Adult Tsuna in a fight ...

Its too much for anyone to handle ...


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 30, 2010)

^ Too much Epic and the manga will 'splode.


----------



## Blade (Jan 30, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> ^ Too much Epic and the manga will 'splode.



yeah sure


----------



## LadyVessalius (Jan 30, 2010)

I have offically fallen in love with KHR!
^.^ It has everything and anything you could ever want! -nodnod-
No contest. Favourite characters, Tsuna, Mukuro, Dino, Xanxus and Squalo! =D


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 30, 2010)

I think Adult Tsuna would be bloody epic.


----------



## Blade (Jan 30, 2010)

Adult X Burner


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 30, 2010)

And then a lot of fireworks and flames <:


----------



## Blade (Jan 30, 2010)

Byakuran is dead


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 30, 2010)

It will be team effort.
Or a Hibari nuke.
Hurr.


----------



## Blade (Jan 30, 2010)

Reborn oneshots Hibari and Tsuna


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 30, 2010)

What is your weird obsession with Reborn? He's like 1.


----------



## Blade (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't believe this guy is ''good'', he has a shitty plan on his sleeve, such a big deceiver

to return on the topic do you think we are gonna have a team effort in the upcoming chap?or we are seeing more bloody lulz?


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 30, 2010)

More blood then Team Work. I really would like to see teamwork since we've never seen the whole Vongola actually work together as a full team :33


----------



## Blade (Jan 30, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> More blood then Team Work. I really would like to see teamwork since we've never seen the whole Vongola actually work together as a full team :33




Hibari teamwork with Mukuro, i drop an example here


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 30, 2010)

I think Hibari should work with Yamamoto .
/personal OTP reasons.


----------



## Blade (Jan 30, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I think Hibari should work with Yamamoto .
> /personal OTP reasons.



you don't know why i said that? Hibari pretty much wants to ''kill'' him..


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh well :33   .


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> Hibari teamwork with Mukuro, i drop an example here



It's gonna be a vengeful cooperative method 

On a side note; Hibari owns any character in KHR


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 30, 2010)

^ Hell yeah.


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> ^ Hell yeah.



You have excellent taste, per usual


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 30, 2010)

Hibari is the best, I have the perfect taste .


----------



## SPN (Jan 30, 2010)

I wish Hibari got more screen time... or maybe it's becuase he gets so little screen time that I love him more..


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 30, 2010)

Hibari actually gets quite a lot of screentime when you think about it but hes had pussy fights so far apart from Genkishi (Whatever his name was) he had a full out fight with him when it was TYL!Hibari.
He fought Gola Mosca (Yawwwn Battle)
He fought Daisy (Yawwwn Battle)
He fought Dino kinda (Just scenes of it really)
He fought Mukuro (That was actually quite interesting. Apart from the fact he lost.)


----------



## Blade (Jan 30, 2010)

TYL Hibari's fight with Gamma was good


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh yeah I forgot that one.


----------



## Vat Hayato (Jan 30, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> TYL Hibari's fight with Gamma was good



Indeed it was. 

What about his "fight" with Daisy?


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 30, 2010)

That was boring apart from Hibari getting his bondage handcuffs.


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd say he gets a fair share of screen-time - not the most elongated one, but decent enough view-time.

With the Daisy scrimmage, I actually liked the part where Dino identifies the resemblance between the very first Cloud Guardian, and Hibari - it was a boss moment.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah the 1st Boss and Hibari, now thats a couple I would love to see .
If he wasn't dead and all


----------



## migukuni (Jan 31, 2010)

i missed gintama all of a sudden...

So you love America kelsey-chwan


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 31, 2010)

I loff him a lot along with Hibari, yes.


----------



## hussamb (Jan 31, 2010)

i love the manga, i just saw the whole anime in 2 days.. it is really good one, it is a shame that the manga is not famous as naruto OP ...etc


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 31, 2010)

It will be one day ;___;


----------



## migukuni (Jan 31, 2010)

UWAAA!!!

AMERICA LOOKS SO SMEXY THERE KELSEY!!!


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 31, 2010)

I know right? Durrhurr.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 31, 2010)

yes... smexy body


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 31, 2010)

And he's all mine :33.


----------



## eunique (Jan 31, 2010)

Wonder who will save tsuna next week... reborn seems to be the first option or his guardians or kawahira arrives


----------



## samnas (Jan 31, 2010)

Uncle Kawahira ... Now thats a name you don't hear much ...

He also had a Mist Ring ... Mist vs Mist, i can totally see this happening ...


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 31, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Yeah the 1st Boss and Hibari, now thats a couple I would love to see .
> If he wasn't dead and all



Your yaoi-ness is to overwhelming for me to fight against 

Giotto's a dead mo'fo.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 31, 2010)

My Yaoi love overwhelms everything .


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Jan 31, 2010)

Tsuna will kill him with a nakama x burner attack


----------



## Meztryn (Feb 1, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> My Yaoi love overwhelms everything .



Except my awesome faboyism for Hibari 



Pegasus Seiya said:


> Tsuna will kill him with a nakama x burner attack



It's gonna be a festive type of attacks


----------



## migukuni (Feb 1, 2010)

wonder what the ni means tri-ni-sette

doesn't that mean 3-2-7

maybe there will be a new char introduced


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 1, 2010)

Synergy said:


> Except my awesome faboyism for Hibari



You really wanna test my Fangirlism on Hibari? I would whoop your ass :33


----------



## Meztryn (Feb 1, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> You really wanna test my Fangirlism on Hibari? I would whoop your ass :33



I would own you and I would own Hibari at the same time, woman


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 1, 2010)

^ Wroonggg, no one can beat Hibari :33.


----------



## Higawa (Feb 1, 2010)

Synergy I used to wear your set :33

SAO 

Hibari can be owned by SonGoku :ho


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 1, 2010)

Hibari cant be beaten.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 1, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Hibari cant be beaten.



mukuro did


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 1, 2010)

^ FFFFF--- IT NEVER HAPPENED IT WAS AN ILLUSION .


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Feb 1, 2010)

Hibari lost from Mukuro and it is true


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah well, Hibari is sexier.


----------



## Meztryn (Feb 2, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> ^ Wroonggg, no one can beat Hibari :33.



I have to admit, I exaggerated when I stated I'd own him 



Higawa said:


> Synergy I used to wear your set :33
> 
> SAO
> 
> Hibari can be owned by SonGoku :ho



That tells me that you have an excellent taste in manga's & sets 

Hibari will bite Son-Goku to death


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 2, 2010)

Hibari bites everyone and anyone to death :33.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 2, 2010)

Hibari can't be *bitten*


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 2, 2010)

I can bite him. hurr.


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

So much Hibari love :33  Surprising since he seems so evil   /still only on chapter 60ish but slowly catching up 

Will he actually join Tsuna?  Don't mind being spoiled about that


----------



## Meztryn (Feb 3, 2010)

He's like a lone wolf, provides assistance when necessary, but doesn't like to be included into the group 

Though, he does join the Vongola Family - if that's what you're referring to


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah that's what I meant   Hard to imagine him agreeing to obey Tsuna though  

He's one of the most interesting characters, still seems a bit mean though


----------



## Meztryn (Feb 3, 2010)

He's really, really, really badass to the extreme core - be his fan 

He's only obeying Tsuna cause he's immensely bored, and pimp


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

Synergy said:


> He's really, really, really badass to the extreme core - be his fan
> 
> He's only obeying Tsuna cause he's immensely bored, and pimp



Maybe I will end up one   At the moment I love Gokudera (he's a bit crazy but I find him so cute and funny, and just endearing in general ) and Yamamoto   He's so talented.  Hibari will likely end up one of my favorites though at this rate since I like the evil-good ones 

I see, must be then   I can't imagine Tsuna as a leader


----------



## samnas (Feb 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _276_ 



Uni revives the babies (Arcobaleno's) and tsuna falls ...

They are in their adult form, even Reborn in revived ...


----------



## Unknown (Feb 3, 2010)

Incredible, we finally are gonna see the arcobaleno fighting for real...., this is going to be really interesting...

But I fear that since Tsuna has been defeated and so he can't see Reborn fighting, the fight is going to be out of scene.


----------



## Danchou (Feb 3, 2010)

If that spoiler's true then this arc could get decent again after all.


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2010)

samnas said:


> *Spoiler*: _276_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Byakuran vs Arcobaleno's, a new match will be on


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 3, 2010)

samnas said:


> *Spoiler*: _276_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, shit is about to explode soon.


----------



## samnas (Feb 3, 2010)

Reborn! moving to SQ, monthly!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



リボーンは終わりません。ジャンプSQに移されるそうです。 
一番噂されていることなので、リボーンも危ういんでしょうね。。 

あと、他の噂では、今年中にワンピース・ナルト・ブルーチの３つが危ない（打ち切り）になるそうです。 
でも噂ですから本当か分かりません。 
ワンピースはこの前映画で人気がまたでたから大丈夫だと思いますが、ナルトとbブリーチは最近評判が悪いらしく

KHR will transfer to the monthly Jump SQ.
And that in this year one of the big 3 maybe cancelled

Honestly i don't think its true, since it states that one of the big 3 may get cancelled.
Maybe its just that KHR has gotten quite famous that someone would pull off such a rumour. Though if its true....



If this is true


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 3, 2010)

Omg spoiler sounds awesome .

KHR BETTER NOT BE CANCELLED.


----------



## samnas (Feb 3, 2010)

It will not be cancelled, it may become monthly ...

Reborn is not in the big 3  ...


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 3, 2010)

I dont it to become monthly either. That happened with D.Gray-Man Now Look at it .


----------



## samnas (Feb 3, 2010)

Well look it on the bright side, if Amano had more time the artwork would be a lot more amazing ...


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 3, 2010)

This is true. Then Hibari would look even more epic. If thats even possible :33.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2010)

What big 3 getting cancelled?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 3, 2010)

Please be Naruto please be Naruto.


----------



## samnas (Feb 3, 2010)

^ Wait, what? WHY ? That shit is getting good ...


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2010)

Thats bullshit the HST has always had strong sales why should they get cancelled unless one of them is ending soon.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 3, 2010)

that is fake none of the big 3 will get canceled they make to much money for SJ. 

new chapter looks good.


----------



## emROARS (Feb 3, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Please be Naruto please be Naruto.



Please be One Piece, please be One Piece.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 3, 2010)

samnas said:


> ^ Wait, what? WHY ? That shit is getting good ...



Naruto. Sucks.



emROARS said:


> Please be One Piece, please be One Piece.



I've never read it so, sure .


----------



## T7 Bateman (Feb 3, 2010)

If spoiler is true I can't wait. Bring on Reborn and the rest.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 3, 2010)

I know, I wanna see them all too.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2010)

OP getting cancelled? Dont hold your breath guys


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 3, 2010)

I want Naruto Cancelled .


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2010)

Bleach will not be canceled even though it's plot is fail, Naruto is the 1st which is comin on my mind, lol is this true about KHR be a monthly one?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 3, 2010)

Apparantly so Dark. I dont want it to happen, if it does happen. I want a fucking reason why.


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2010)

It will be bullshit, i don't find a reason being a monthly one, it's sales are good, both on anime and manga,idk what they got on their mind, to tell the truth i take for example DGM, it became monthly, it has 3-4 chapters now, only the current was good and it became kinda complicated as i read most people comments( i don't have a problem with the plot cuz i know it very well). i think KHR will not be good of being monthly, they must think it carefully before their final decision


----------



## Higawa (Feb 3, 2010)

one reason would be that she cant make new chaps in time but then she could take just some breaks like the other mangakas do

Ok not like Berserk


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 3, 2010)

samnas said:


> Reborn! moving to SQ, monthly!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh god please for the love of christ be Bleach....but KHR becoming monthly...that's fail.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 3, 2010)

They're going to kill it I know they will.


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2010)

Higawa said:


> one reason would be that she cant make new chaps in time but then she could take just some breaks like the other mangakas do
> 
> *Ok not like Berserk *



This was the worst example, its not even funny


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 3, 2010)

I heard about how bad that Manga is at having new Chapters


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 3, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I heard about how bad that Manga is at having new Chapters



Bad's a understatement we're lucky if we get a handful of chapters of Berserk out a year, if even that.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 3, 2010)

Aww you poor readers >:


----------



## Gabe (Feb 3, 2010)

sucks that the manga will become monthly.


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2010)

Miura is busy by think...ehm i mean playing Idol Master XX edition


----------



## Higawa (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey we get a new chap on the 12th feb be happy 

Guts will slash some more pek

Also I hope they cancel naruto:33  call me stupid but I wanne see how bleach ends


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2010)

Higawa said:


> Hey we get a new chap on the 12th feb be happy
> 
> Guts will slash some more pek
> 
> Also I hope they cancel naruto:33  call me stupid but *I wanne see how bleach ends *



i am fan of bleach as well, i know Kubo fucked it but still it is million times better than Naruto


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 3, 2010)

If one of the trinity were to be canceled, it'd be Bleach. Naruto and One Piece top the weekly polls (and are Shounen Jump's cash cows), but Bleach has been in the middle for a long, long time now. There's no reason to cancel it, though. Bleach could easily end this year without intervention. If for some outrageously retarded reason they did end Naruto or One Piece this year, Naruto would feel a little rushed, but One Piece would get hit the hardest - it can't logically end in a year.

I can see Reborn getting moved to SQ. One of the things that has made me less interested in it the past year has been how sloppy and cluttered the chapters look. That was a problem with DGM, too. In a monthly magazine, the pages would be much clearer thanks to the lessened timeage ratio.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 3, 2010)

i do not think none will get cancel to much money will be lost. OP and naruto make to much money. but if i had to guess bleach would be the one it makes less then the other 2.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Feb 3, 2010)

NAM said:


> i do not think none will get cancel to much money will be lost. OP and naruto make to much money. but if i had to guess bleach would be the one it makes less then the other 2.



No.

Bleach makes more money than One Piece.

One Piece sells more books. Bleach sells more merchandise.


----------



## Teach (Feb 3, 2010)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> No.
> 
> Bleach makes more money than One Piece.
> 
> One Piece sells more books. Bleach sells more merchandise.



Totally wrong.


----------



## Tools (Feb 3, 2010)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> No.
> 
> Bleach makes more money than One Piece.
> 
> One Piece sells more books. Bleach sells more merchandise.



I think you get a lot more money when your mangas are selling.


----------



## valerian (Feb 3, 2010)

Please be Bleach. Kubo's trolling must be stopped.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 4, 2010)

don't belive it


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2010)

Bleach has more success outside Japan than One Piece, we all know that horrible horrible dub.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 4, 2010)

What the fuck is this talk about KHR getting canneled it is jump 5 best selling manga in japan.


----------



## Mendrox (Feb 4, 2010)

Man it's fake. 
Dont't take that shit


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 4, 2010)

No its about KHR getting made to come out Monthly, not cancelled.


----------



## Blade (Feb 4, 2010)

it's just a prediction, it's not confirmed


----------



## samnas (Feb 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _276_ 



The Arcobaleno are not in their Adult form  ...


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 4, 2010)

^Arent they?

Fuck >:


----------



## Blade (Feb 4, 2010)

I think in the next one they will be and the battle with them will begin


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 4, 2010)

I wanna see adult Reborn :33.


----------



## Blade (Feb 4, 2010)

Chapter 36 is out

chap is out

A.Reborn will oneshot Bya


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 4, 2010)

Stop with the oneshots .


----------



## Higawa (Feb 4, 2010)

Hibari onshotted someone too :33


----------



## Sin (Feb 4, 2010)

Reborn is so scary.


----------



## Blade (Feb 4, 2010)

Higawa said:


> Hibari onshotted someone too :33



name him


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 4, 2010)

Tsuuunaaa ;___;


----------



## Unknown (Feb 4, 2010)

I have just read the chapter..., what the hell is going on? how the hell is going to survive Tsuna to having his neck broken?
And wasn't Reborn supposed to be there with the rest of the Arcoballeno?

Anyway the manga is getting better again...


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 4, 2010)

Tsuna is Tsuna, he will find a way.


----------



## Blade (Feb 4, 2010)

The main hero never dies, especially in a shonen series


----------



## Higawa (Feb 4, 2010)

I have no idea what tsuna will do now

but sadly next month will show us 

@dark did you read dragonball Z


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 4, 2010)

Next week will.
Patty they havent gone into Monthly Chapters yet, we dont even know if its true.


----------



## Blade (Feb 4, 2010)

Higawa said:


> I have no idea what tsuna will do now
> 
> *but sadly next month will show us *
> 
> @dark did you read dragonball Z



1) this is bullshit

2)Yeah i read, you?


----------



## Higawa (Feb 4, 2010)

Son goku died like 3 times 

ohh thats good to know then 

then next week


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 4, 2010)

Tsuna will flame some Bya ass.


----------



## Blade (Feb 4, 2010)

Higawa said:


> *Son goku died like 3 times *
> 
> ohh thats good to know then
> 
> then next week



I mean dying forever, not be revived again by some cliche power


----------



## Higawa (Feb 4, 2010)

perhaps now when they gather all the pacifer things a shiny dragon will appear


----------



## samnas (Feb 4, 2010)

So in the end it will still be Tsuna who will defeat/solo Bya ...


----------



## Blade (Feb 4, 2010)

samnas said:


> So in the end it will still be Tsuna who will defeat/solo Bya ...



it always happens, nothing new you are saying here my friend


----------



## samnas (Feb 4, 2010)

I got my hopes up and thought it will be the Archobaleno's who will be fighting ...

chi ...


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 4, 2010)

Im glad Tsuna owns this one down, I wanna see more power.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 4, 2010)

good chapter looks like tsuna will still continue to fight and probably get a power up.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 4, 2010)

Tsuna  will revive and kick Byakurans ass so he will get a powerup ?? this really is becoming weird


----------



## SPN (Feb 4, 2010)

Next week SSJ4 Tsuna. 

I only ever half understand what's going on in this manga.


----------



## Blade (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't want to imagine Tsuna's new power up

XYZ Burner is on


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 4, 2010)

It could be the joining of the Arcoballeno's that give him power, or something.


----------



## Blade (Feb 4, 2010)

or a random power up, come on say it, its not bad


----------



## Higawa (Feb 4, 2010)

I´m in DBZ mood today :33

either fusion or tsuna will absorb them like cell


----------



## samnas (Feb 4, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> It could be the joining of the Arcoballeno's that give him power, or something.



That would be really stupid, but it might happen ...

Right now the Arcobaleno's are still reviving ...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 4, 2010)

Chapter looked good. Tsuna looked helpless against Byakuran. 

I wonder how he will rebound in the next round aganst him>


----------



## Blade (Feb 4, 2010)

Higawa said:


> I?m in DBZ mood today :33
> 
> either fusion or tsuna will absorb them like cell



Potara fusion


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 4, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> I don't want to imagine Tsuna's new power up
> 
> XYZ Burner is on



His new power-up is going to be changing into a anti-dying will slayer.


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 5, 2010)

Byakuran looks _soo_ badass in every panel. <3


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Feb 5, 2010)

Tools said:


> I think you get a lot more money when your mangas are selling.



No.

You get money when your MERCHANDISE SELLS.

Depends on how popular merchandise is.

I don't have an actual source for this information, but according to what I know Oda makes less money than Kishimoto and Kubo. One Piece manga sells better, but Kishimoto and Kubo make more money on merchandise.


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2010)

On Chapter 243   /proud since I think I started earlier this week or last week 

Anyway didn't like Hibari before but now I have come to really like him and most of the Vongola family   Should be able to catch up on the rest in the next 2 days so I can finally see what you are talking about too


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 7, 2010)

^ Hibari is the best character .


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 7, 2010)

true 

i wonder if Lambo will do something awesome again


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Feb 7, 2010)

I see TYL Tsuna coming somehow.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 7, 2010)

I would looove some TYL Tsuna.


----------



## emROARS (Feb 7, 2010)

TYL TSUNA, TYL TSUNA :33

We can finally see if he has long hair or not.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 7, 2010)

TYL tsuna with long hair??? is guess he was just as Vongola Primo, but with other hair color


----------



## emROARS (Feb 7, 2010)

There's alot of fanart of him with long hair. >_>


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 7, 2010)

with long hair or not i know he must be awesome it's Tsuna after all


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 7, 2010)

that would be sexy .


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 7, 2010)

TYL Reborn would be fucking win


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 7, 2010)

TYL all of them would be awesome, I want them to reappear especially Hibarii~


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 7, 2010)

i want to see both hibari's biting byakuran :33


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 7, 2010)

I wanna see Hibari biting Yamamoto and I dont mean in the Fighting way


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2010)

Finally caught up, now I need to wait for the next part 

Tsuna is awesome, can't wait for him to hopefully take down Byakuran


----------



## migukuni (Feb 8, 2010)

I also found the adult Ryohei very hot


----------



## Sen (Feb 8, 2010)

All of them actually seem to look quite attractive  

I probably liked Hibari and Yamamato the most myself


----------



## migukuni (Feb 8, 2010)

everyone is a bishie... except for Ryohei I think


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 8, 2010)

damn it I was really hoping to see the Arcobaleno cutting loose and doing something worth mentioning.

They're like the badass Top-Tiers of Reborn, and they haven't gotten nearly enough panel time as they should. Perhaps that'll be potential for the next story arc, if Amano doesn't want to just let the anime arc be all that their is too them in depth


----------



## migukuni (Feb 8, 2010)

colonello one shotted skull's top class battleships

does that count?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 8, 2010)

Sen said:


> I probably liked Hibari and Yamamato the most myself



You have the most best of tastes


----------



## Sen (Feb 8, 2010)

Actually that's something that confused me, Yamamato said that he would explain the history behind the Arcobaleno after they were done in there, did he ever do that?  I didn't think I missed a chapter or something but I don't remember reading that explanation.  

Granted I definitely hope that we'll get to see and learn about them more next chapter.  

*migukuni*- Yeah I like bishies   Actually though I wouldn't consider Hibari/Yamamoto/Tsuna/etc bishies either since they still are quite masculine compared to most anime characters that are in the category.  Squalo seems to fit that role best, maybe Byakuran and Gokudera too, but otherwise KHR has pretty normal-ish looking (when you compare them to other manga) but attractive guys 



Kelsey♥ said:


> You have the most best of tastes



Why thank you


----------



## migukuni (Feb 9, 2010)

normal but attractive guys


----------



## Higawa (Feb 9, 2010)

any spoilers yet?

Berserk even got the raw already


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 9, 2010)

Sen said:


> Actually that's something that confused me, Yamamato said that he would explain the history behind the Arcobaleno after they were done in there, did he ever do that?  I didn't think I missed a chapter or something but I don't remember reading that explanation.



No I dont think he did .


----------



## spaZ (Feb 9, 2010)

Higawa said:


> any spoilers yet?
> 
> Berserk even got the raw already



What does Berserk have anything to do with Reborn? They are both published in completely different magazines...


----------



## Gabe (Feb 9, 2010)

wonder how Tsuna will win he is overpowered badly by Byakuran.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 9, 2010)

^ The Babies Ofc.


----------



## Higawa (Feb 9, 2010)

spaZ said:


> What does Berserk have anything to do with Reborn? They are both published in completely different magazines...



perhaps berserk was a bad example, the big 3 had their spoilers already yesterday

I want my KHR spoiler


----------



## green tea96 (Feb 9, 2010)

Is anyone else here a really big fan of Shoichi and Spanner?


----------



## Sen (Feb 10, 2010)

I like Spanner, Shoichi isn't too bad either 



migukuni said:


> normal but attractive guys :hmm



Indeed 



Higawa said:


> perhaps berserk was a bad example, the big 3 had their spoilers already yesterday
> 
> I want my KHR spoiler



No, I think the Big 3 got spoilers and the chapter out basically early probably due to the big events (well at least OP for sure).  Plus those three are always so much faster I'd think.

Where do people find spoilers anyway?



Kelsey♥ said:


> No I dont think he did .



I guess we will need to wait then, I'm definitely interested


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 10, 2010)

green tea96 said:


> Is anyone else here a really big fan of Shoichi and Spanner?


I like Spanner. 
Shoichi's alright though.



Higawa said:


> perhaps berserk was a bad example, the big 3 had their spoilers already yesterday
> 
> I want my KHR spoiler


Me too. 

When is it coming out?!


----------



## Sen (Feb 10, 2010)

Will probably be here Friday I suppose, I just caught up on Sunday but I think new manga chapters are usually out on Friday/Saturday


----------



## migukuni (Feb 10, 2010)

I like Gianini more than spanner and shoichi


----------



## Sen (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't know, I still remember how he failed with his weapons creating in the beginning so weird to think of him as being good now   I think Spanner is my favorite mechanic if we're just talking about that


----------



## migukuni (Feb 10, 2010)

Gianini is better if you dont like him anymore you can just pin him with a needle and he becomes flat 

I like Shouichi and Spanner in one bed minus 4 pieces of clothing plus a hot steamy...


----------



## samnas (Feb 10, 2010)

So there's a spoiler, from what i can get:


*Spoiler*: __ 



いろいろ説明 
いろいろ会話 
Many explanations
Many conversations

ツナ立つが、白に心臓やられると 
ランチアの指輪が守った。
Tsuna stood, but he got hit in the heart by Byakuran
Lancia's ring was protecting him.

ツナ『みんなに守られてる～～うんちゃらかんちゃら』 
Tsuna: "been protected by everyone, blahblahblah"

プリーモ『枷をはずしてやろう』 
Primo: "remove those shackles"

来週はどうやら、本当にスーパーボンゴレタイムだね。
Next week is hopefully the time of super-vongola.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 10, 2010)

so a power up from the vongola lineage 
interesting...


----------



## samnas (Feb 10, 2010)

So there was something preventing him from reaching his full potential ...


Daym Hibari


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 10, 2010)

Omg Tsuna got hit in the heart ;____;


----------



## Blade (Feb 10, 2010)

Tsuna is gonna be the legendary Supa Vongola


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 10, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> Tsuna is gonna be the legendary Supa Vongola



I don't doubt it. His hair changes color and his eyes as well. His flames also surround his body, giving him an awesome glow.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 10, 2010)

chapter looks like it is gonna be interesting according to the spoilers.


----------



## Blade (Feb 10, 2010)

Utopia Realm said:


> I don't doubt it. His hair changes color and his eyes as well. His flames also surround his body, giving him an awesome glow.



but it's gonna be so cliche, nevermind, i can't wait to see his new powers
Supa Vongola ftw

also new images


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 10, 2010)

IS THAT PRIMO CLOUD GUARDIAN I SEE


----------



## T7 Bateman (Feb 10, 2010)

Tsuna powerups. Byakuran is in trouble now.


----------



## Blade (Feb 10, 2010)

more pics 




(most of them are the same but nevermind, it was from the link together)


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 10, 2010)

Yamamoto's TYL looks like a prick with that hat on .


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 10, 2010)

samnas said:


> So there's a spoiler, from what i can get:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Tsuna's going SSJ next week. 



Kelsey♥ said:


> Yamamoto's TYL looks like a prick with that hat on .



Indeed.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 10, 2010)

Mangahelpers posted the raw for all us impatient folk.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 11, 2010)

Is SSJ the monthly one?


----------



## samnas (Feb 11, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Is SSJ the monthly one?


I take it that you don't know what SSJ is ... Its a  where they go wild after transformation ...


And no Reborn in not going monthly, that news is most likely fake ...


----------



## migukuni (Feb 11, 2010)

oh SSJ... damn sorry i was thinking something Shounen jump

damn i want a transformation for everyone pek


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2010)

Yay, random powerup time


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 11, 2010)

^ Yaaay         .


----------



## samnas (Feb 11, 2010)

From the RAW i have to say Primo Storm Guardian looks so badass ...

Amano even drew him on a seperate page


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 11, 2010)

Primo Cloud Guardian :fap.


----------



## emROARS (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll try to see if I can get a trans out. >_> 
*first time*


----------



## Toruk Macto (Feb 11, 2010)

Scan out
this page


----------



## Soulme (Feb 11, 2010)

can't wait for the next chapter...wonder what kind of power-up is it this time....

"i'll free you from those shackles"...makes no sense to me

BTW....i thought of an idea for new villains after this arc....some kind of enemies of the first vongola family. i know stupid idea but it just came to me


----------



## spaZ (Feb 11, 2010)

Makes perfect sense there was probably a seal on the ring or Tsunas blood or something so now he can unleash his true potential.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 11, 2010)

good chapter so maybe the grown up tsuna will fight


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 11, 2010)

I just read the chapter, Primo Storm Guardian looks so bad-ass.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 11, 2010)

Byakurun is screwed. 


Lambo woke up


----------



## Sen (Feb 11, 2010)

Loved the new chapter, just read it 

Can't wait to see what Tsuna will be able to do next   Loved how they saw all the voices from their older selves too.


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 11, 2010)

Sen said:


> Loved the new chapter, just read it
> 
> Can't wait to see what Tsuna will be able to do next   Loved how they saw all the voices from their older selves too.



Wasn't it the Primo Vongola and his Guardians who were talking to them?


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 11, 2010)

Could each guardian only hear their own predecessors? If so then did the storm guardian imply that Gokudera shouldn't be stuck with the Vongola?


----------



## Sen (Feb 11, 2010)

I thought we also saw their future selves and then Gokudera's predecessor and the First 

I read it fast though so not positive


----------



## T7 Bateman (Feb 12, 2010)

Vat Hayato said:


> I just read the chapter, Primo Storm Guardian looks so bad-ass.



He really does. 

Tsuna is about to give Byakuran a beat down now. It's going to be funny since he was talking all kinds of trash this chapter.


----------



## Sen (Feb 12, 2010)

He looks so much like Tsuna it's kind of weird too.  I guess we'll see, it should still be a difficult battle.


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 12, 2010)

T7 Bateman said:


> He really does.
> 
> Tsuna is about to give Byakuran a beat down now. It's going to be funny since he was talking all kinds of trash this chapter.



Especially with the tattoos and cigarettes. pek

And indeed, Tsuna's gonna go all SSJ/Super Vongola on Byakuran. 



Sen said:


> I thought we also saw their future selves and then Gokudera's predecessor and the First
> 
> I read it fast though so not positive




That's what I do with Bleach sometimes.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow, the first generation sure came out at the most critical moment. Can't wait to see Tsuna's power manifest itself next week.

I'm also glad to see that the ring Lancia gave to Tsuna came in handy.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 12, 2010)

Maybe the next enemies will be the Longchamps 

or Futa's aliens


----------



## Zaru (Feb 12, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm also glad to see that the ring Lancia gave to Tsuna came in handy.



It surprises me the mangaka even remembers such events


----------



## Sen (Feb 12, 2010)

Vat Hayato said:


> That's what I do with Bleach sometimes.



It's so exciting that I just want to see what happens quick ;__;  

Plus I feel like a lot of the original Vongola looks a lot like the 10th generation, kind of a weird coincidence.  If anything I think it gets a bit annoying though how they are almost exactly like a repeat of the 1st generation.  Still enjoy it though :]



Kira Yamato said:


> Wow, the first generation sure came out at the most critical moment. Can't wait to see Tsuna's power manifest itself next week.
> 
> I'm also glad to see that the ring Lancia gave to Tsuna came in handy.



Yeah same, and really agree with the 2nd part, I like how his former enemies all seem to somehow end up helping him, like with Xanxus too.



migukuni said:


> Maybe the next enemies will be the Longchamps
> 
> or Futa's aliens



 First he should defeat Byakuran though


----------



## Zaru (Feb 12, 2010)

The artist didn't wanna come up with a dozen new faces that nobody will remember past this arc anyway so why not just make them slight alterations of the current ones.

Blame it on very, very dominant DNA?


----------



## Sen (Feb 12, 2010)

Or perhaps they are reincarnations, that wouldn't surprise me with the similarities.  Although that would be pretty weird too


----------



## migukuni (Feb 12, 2010)

I just found a really nice Gokudera x Ryohei fanfic...

I rotfl when 
Ryohei said "You want me to call you sensei Octopus head?"
Gokudera: "Of course Lawn head"
Ryohei: "Go...Go...Go - sensei"
Gokudera: "what was that! You can't even say my name right!"
Ryohei: "Octopus head-sensei!"
Gokudera: ""


----------



## Zaru (Feb 12, 2010)

Sen said:


> Or perhaps they are reincarnations, that wouldn't surprise me with the similarities.  Although that would be pretty weird too



Imagine like 10 generations of people that look exactly the same.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 12, 2010)

well... I think only the 1st gen and the 10th gen look alike

everyone else in the Vongola seems to not look like tsuna


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 12, 2010)

The 1st and 10th are Special :33.


----------



## Sen (Feb 12, 2010)

migukuni said:


> I just found a really nice Gokudera x Ryohei fanfic...
> 
> I rotfl when
> Ryohei said "You want me to call you sensei Octopus head?"
> ...



 Seems a bit weird  



Zaru said:


> Imagine like 10 generations of people that look exactly the same.



Would be so weird, but possible in manga anyway.



migukuni said:


> well... I think only the 1st gen and the 10th gen look alike
> 
> everyone else in the Vongola seems to not look like tsuna



Maybe it's just me then, I feel like all of the 10th generation is like an imitation but better (or will be ) of the 1st.  



Kelsey♥ said:


> The 1st and 10th are Special :33.



They both look so frail and pretty compared to the ganster mafia image, at least imo


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 12, 2010)

Sen said:


> They both look so frail and pretty compared to the ganster mafia image, at least imo



I agree .


----------



## Sen (Feb 12, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I agree .



It's a nice surprise though too 

Who are your favorite characters anyway?   I think Hibari since I've seen you have him in your sets a lot


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 12, 2010)

Sen said:


> It's a nice surprise though too
> 
> Who are your favorite characters anyway?   I think Hibari since I've seen you have him in your sets a lot



1. Hibari (As you said )
2. Yamamoto
3. Xanxus
4. Squalo
5. Spanner

. 

Yours?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 12, 2010)

Sen said:


> They both look so frail and pretty compared to the ganster mafia image, at least imo


I'm not very knowledgeable in the field of yaoi but I'm kinda sure whenever someone draws/writes something involving tsuna, he gets it in the ass


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 12, 2010)

^        .


----------



## Sen (Feb 12, 2010)

Not always, was looking up some yaoi fanfics the other day and it was Tsuna being dominant over Gokudera, fitting since Gokudera seems so obsessed and dedicated to Tsuna 

Although yeah, he comes off as rather weak and most people put him being the uke because of that.



Kelsey♥ said:


> 1. Hibari (As you said )
> 2. Yamamoto
> 3. Xanxus
> 4. Squalo
> ...



All nice   It kind of varies, I don't have an order but I really like Hibari, Yamamato, Chrome, Mukuro, Tsuna, Gokudera, Squalo, Reborn, and Spanner.  I'm also coming to like Xanxus although I didn't like him when he first appeared.  

Also want to see more of the Arcobaleno since I've liked a few of them but haven't seen all of them yet.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 12, 2010)

Sen said:


> All nice   It kind of varies, I don't have an order but I really like Hibari, Yamamato, Chrome, Mukuro, Tsuna, Gokudera, Squalo, Reborn, and Spanner.  I'm also coming to like Xanxus although I didn't like him when he first appeared.
> 
> Also want to see more of the Arcobaleno since I've liked a few of them but haven't seen all of them yet.



I didnt like Xanxus when he first appeared either but when he became an Ally I really started to like him because he was a good Ally .

Yeah, I think they were in the Anime in some filler but not all of them.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 12, 2010)

I like

Ryohei
TYL Ryohei
Adult Colonello
Baby Colonello
Yamamoto


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 12, 2010)

^ How are you so obsessed with Ryohei? .


----------



## Sen (Feb 12, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I didnt like Xanxus when he first appeared either but when he became an Ally I really started to like him because he was a good Ally .
> 
> Yeah, I think they were in the Anime in some filler but not all of them.



Yeah he's much better as an ally   I tend to like the kind of evil-good ones in almost all series, so I liked when he joined them but kept his personality.  That's why I like Mukuro and Hibari too for the most part.

Ah I see, I've seen the picture with all of them but didn't know if they'd include them, seems weird to make filler with them when they will likely appear later.



migukuni said:


> I like
> 
> Ryohei
> TYL Ryohei
> ...



Oh nice as well   I forgot Ryohei for a bit, but I really like him too.  He's kind of funny but I love his spirit.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 12, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah he's much better as an ally   I tend to like the kind of evil-good ones in almost all series, so I liked when he joined them but kept his personality.  That's why I like Mukuro and Hibari too for the most part.
> 
> Ah I see, I've seen the picture with all of them but didn't know if they'd include them, seems weird to make filler with them when they will likely appear later.



I dont really like Mukuro as much, I dont know why but he just doesn't overly appeal to me but I wouldn't say I hate him . I love Hibari.. Just because pek

Yeah they've appeared in the Manga but nothings happened with them yet <:


----------



## migukuni (Feb 12, 2010)

hibari will bite kelsey to death 

kelsey is a maso


----------



## Sen (Feb 12, 2010)

^



Kelsey♥ said:


> I dont really like Mukuro as much, I dont know why but he just doesn't overly appeal to me but I wouldn't say I hate him . I love Hibari.. Just because pek
> 
> Yeah they've appeared in the Manga but nothings happened with them yet <:



Maybe because he is Hibari's enemy too or just don't like his attitude?  I don't know, after he kind of became good and saved Chrome, I began to really like him   He makes an awesome guardian if anything, so strong.  

True but eventually 

Since I think that it will still continue and stuff after this arc, or I hope so anyway.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 12, 2010)

I am not a Maso 



Sen said:


> Maybe because he is Hibari's enemy too or just don't like his attitude?  I don't know, after he kind of became good and saved Chrome, I began to really like him   He makes an awesome guardian if anything, so strong.
> 
> True but eventually
> 
> Since I think that it will still continue and stuff after this arc, or I hope so anyway.



I dont think its that, or actually it could be, I have no idea . I like the fact how kind he is to Chrome, its just so cute . Him and Hibari do look like true Guardians though <3

Apparantly there is another arc after the Future one, Im hoping that is true


----------



## Sen (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah although this page kind of makes me wonder if he really cares about Chrome, I still think so though and he just doesn't want to admit it   And that's true, especially compared to Lambo  

Do you think it will be just one more arc then?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah he just doesnt want to admit it, he's too shy about it . But even though he's said that there plenty of other points to show he cares about her . Lambo XD Gosh, what was Tsuna's Dad thinking 

I think there will be, dont know how many but there will be one Im hoping.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 12, 2010)

there are still a lot of things that can be made for an arc after this.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 12, 2010)

That's very true .


----------



## samnas (Feb 12, 2010)

G was absolutely marvelous ... loved him ... He got more panels than any of the guardians 

Now Tsuna at full power, Byakuran uses his hell hole ...


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 12, 2010)

Tsuna's Speech pek.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 12, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Yeah he just doesnt want to admit it, he's too shy about it . But even though he's said that there plenty of other points to show he cares about her . Lambo XD Gosh, what was Tsuna's Dad thinking
> 
> I think there will be, dont know how many but there will be one Im hoping.



Exactly! wtf was Tsuna's dad thinking not giving Lambo the Sky ring! 

What a jerk


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 12, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Exactly! wtf was Tsuna's dad thinking not giving Lambo the Sky ring!
> 
> What a jerk



Ikr? I mean Lambo could PWN the crap outta Bya.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 12, 2010)

Is there any chapter discussion here?

Only thing I see is fan-waking...


Chapter was okayish I dislike the idea of all the first generations look almost identical to the 10th generation family, oh well...I still think this isn't the last arc as well, pure for the fact that Ryohei still needs to get a good fight


----------



## samnas (Feb 12, 2010)

^ This is how it always goes here in this thread ...

Anyways what i am waiting is what kind of power-up will Primo give to Tsuna?

A flame/resolve boost or removing the limitation that was put on the Vongola rings/boxes ...


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm hoping something flashy.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm disappointed with this fight Tsuna Vs Bya.. it's boring and  repetitive and i've had enough of this undeserved and inexplicable Bleach like power ups.
I expected more from the training they had before,a better use of the Vongola boxes(totally useless apart Hibari  and Yamamoto boxes) and more team play fighting between the Varia and the Vongola.The 6 real funeral wreaths had been more useless than the 6 fake funeral wreaths .And where is the final version of the system C.A.I.?


----------



## emROARS (Feb 12, 2010)

Bubi said:


> I'm disappointed with this fight Tsuna Vs Bya.. it's boring and  repetitive and i've had enough of this undeserved and inexplicable Bleach like power ups.
> I expected more from the training they had before,a better use of the Vongola boxes(totally useless apart Hibari  and Yamamoto boxes) and more team play fighting between the Varia and the Vongola.The 6 real funeral wreaths had been more useless than the 6 fake funeral wreaths .And where is the final version of the system C.A.I.?



I actually liked the fight. It proved that Tsuna is not that strong yet and it's not that repetitive. The powerups come with the territory (shounen).

I wanted more from the Vongola boxes, but they were ok generally. 

The final C.I.A will come soon. I hope.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 12, 2010)

are tsuna and primo fusing? im confused.


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 12, 2010)

cbark42 said:


> are tsuna and primo fusing? im confused.


I had to go re-read the last few pages I was like "Wait, what?"


----------



## Goku• (Feb 12, 2010)

Did Tsuna just transform into Hyper Dying will flame mode without a pill?


----------



## masterriku (Feb 12, 2010)

You know those shackles are probably that seal the Ninth placed on him when he was a child so maybe it's not an unexplained plot power up.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 13, 2010)

^ Thats most likely.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 13, 2010)

there barely is plot power in KHR... even when he fought xanxus he was on the verge of learning his power, so its not exactly plot power... KHR isn't like bleach where Ichigo just needs to scream and he gets his power up


----------



## Higawa (Feb 13, 2010)

migukuni said:


> there barely is plot power in KHR... even when he fought xanxus he was on the verge of learning his power, so its not exactly plot power... KHR isn't like bleach where Ichigo just needs to scream and he gets his power up



GETSUGAAA TENSHOUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## migukuni (Feb 13, 2010)

exactly... although I wouldn't mind a bit of his trademark striptease and a different kind of scream


----------



## Higawa (Feb 13, 2010)

KHR lacks the ripped clothes from Bleach and dragonball


----------



## migukuni (Feb 13, 2010)

yep yep your right... I want more Ryohei skin, He's the only one who gets to show his skin but Amano doesn't make it so detailed as I like it to be..

Oh and just imagine all the 10YL guardians, in the beach, rubbing lotion on their


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 13, 2010)

I would love Yamamoto or Hibari to rip their clothes off :fap.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 13, 2010)

I can't imagine hibari taking off his clothes without a blood mess


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 13, 2010)

Thats fine by me as long as I see my some Hibari body.


----------



## Sen (Feb 13, 2010)

I'd mostly like to see them all get more chances to fight   Do you think this will be the last fight in this arc then?  Seems like it anyway   Wonder what they will do next.

Btw, who came up with the number system for them?  Like 18 = Hibari etc.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm guessing Amano did the number system, no idea what so ever that I can think of that she based it around but I really like it. Really unique taste .


----------



## Sen (Feb 13, 2010)

Aren't most of them picked by fans though?  I had to look up what the numbers meant since I was looking for some good KHR fics and half the things use those numbers  

Also was looking at fanart for KHR, the characters are so beautiful, so much good fanart as a result.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh are they? I have no idea to be honest 

Yeah there are some wonderful fanarts out there <3


----------



## Sen (Feb 13, 2010)

That's what Yahoo!Answers said but I have no real clue, they said like 27 or something was from the mangaka though 

So why did you start KHR out of curiosity?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 13, 2010)

I cant actually clearly remember why I started KHR . I think I looked into the Fanclub on here and saw it looked pretty good. Started reading it and got hooked fast, mostly thanks to Hibari .

You?


----------



## Sen (Feb 13, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I cant actually clearly remember why I started KHR . I think I looked into the Fanclub on here and saw it looked pretty good. Started reading it and got hooked fast, mostly thanks to Hibari .
> 
> You?



Did you start near the beginning of it then?  

Hmm, I think it was because I had heard of it and saw a lot of fanart.  I like the idea of the mafia too and this was supposed to be about that, although I was so confused because I saw a picture of Reborn so at first I thought he was the leader and they were all drawn like him 

Have been reading quite a bit of manga recently, and randomly decided to read KHR   Didn't really get hooked until about chapter 70 though.  I like lots of action mixed with humor


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 13, 2010)

I read it from Chapter 1 until where it is now .
I got hooked around the point I saw Hibari, srsly. And I was like "OMG I LOVE THIS MANGA" Fangirlism hooks me to a lot of things


----------



## Sen (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow   I don't think I've ever read a manga from chapter 1   Then again I don't like that either since it would be hard to wait every single week until now ;___;  

I actually didn't like Hibari too much at first since he seemed so evil and mean    But I thought he was funny too.  I like Hibird also, so adorable


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 13, 2010)

It was pretty easy, I dedicated myself until school popped up again 

I loved Hibari when I first saw him, became my immediate fave character xD Ohh Hibird is the cutest thing ever <3


----------



## Sen (Feb 14, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> It was pretty easy, I dedicated myself until school popped up again
> 
> I loved Hibari when I first saw him, became my immediate fave character xD Ohh Hibird is the cutest thing ever <3



Yeah but waiting so long for new chapters  

And   Is he your favorite of all characters?  You seem to have a lot of favorites that you use, I remember lots of Len from Vocaloid iirc.  And it is   Hibari though is so unique, I like how he's so dedicated to the school in a crazy way   And his catch phrase is cute too.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 14, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah but waiting so long for new chapters
> 
> And   Is he your favorite of all characters?  You seem to have a lot of favorites that you use, I remember lots of Len from Vocaloid iirc.  And it is   Hibari though is so unique, I like how he's so dedicated to the school in a crazy way   And his catch phrase is cute too.



Well there were around 250 when I finished them all so I was pretty busy with all of them .

I would say he is, either that or very close second. He's just so angry and violent at the same time but his face is just cute with his podgy nose which just makes him even better . His catchphrase is so awesome <:

My top 5 characters of all time would be;

1. America (Hetalia)
2. Hibari
3. Izaya (Durarara!!)
4. Grimmjow (Bleach)
5.Yami Bakura (YuGiOh, yeah... XD)


----------



## Sen (Feb 14, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Well there were around 250 when I finished them all so I was pretty busy with all of them .
> 
> I would say he is, either that or very close second. He's just so angry and violent at the same time but his face is just cute with his podgy nose which just makes him even better . His catchphrase is so awesome <:
> 
> ...



Wait I thought you read it when it first came out?  Or did you start when there were 250 chapters? 

I see   And yeah   It's so weird too almost since he never bites anyone (that I've seen ) but really endearing.  

Do you like any KHR pairings?   /I love fandom 

And nice, I actually used to watch YuGiOh too, although Kaiba was my favorite there.  I've heard Durarara is awesome too, same with Hetalia, but don't read those (yet)


----------



## migukuni (Feb 14, 2010)

I love GJ too pek


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 14, 2010)

Sen said:


> Oh that makes more sense then : hurr  It's better to read it a bit late so there is a lot to read anyway.
> 
> I didn't know he had spikes on his tonfa : lmao  That makes so much more sense though really.
> 
> ...



You didnt know he had spikes! Wow XD Well you do now, thats why his tonfas are just so awesome X___X

To be honest I dont like D18 or 1869 and I havent got an honest answer on why, when it comes to Hibari I need to really like the other character in order to make a pairing with him and since I'm not a massive fan of Dino or Mukuro and I love Yamamoto so I pair them together easily  I found a beautiful line from a fanfic for 8018 once and the fanart and characteristics of both Yama and Hiba just drew me to love them together, theyre a bit like NaruSasu if you think about it 

I like the Non-EvilCrazy Marik XD And yeah I watched the American Dub too, the Japanese voices are quite good though and everytime I hear the YGO America Dub the only voice I really liked was Bakura's and Joeys <:

Oh you need to APH is just so unique and awesome its hard not to get hooked straight away and love it 

I realized they had silver hair when I saw a coloured page of them but apart from that I had no idea either


----------



## Sen (Feb 14, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> [noparse]You didnt know he had spikes! Wow XD Well you do now, thats why his tonfas are just so awesome X___X
> 
> To be honest I dont like D18 or 1869 and I havent got an honest answer on why, when it comes to Hibari I need to really like the other character in order to make a pairing with him and since I'm not a massive fan of Dino or Mukuro and I love Yamamoto so I pair them together easily  I found a beautiful line from a fanfic for 8018 once and the fanart and characteristics of both Yama and Hiba just drew me to love them together, theyre a bit like NaruSasu if you think about it
> 
> ...



No, guess I missed that somehow   I suppose I thought he was just really strong with them.  I guess I miss a lot since I read somewhat fast if possible.

I can understand that since I always pair my favorites together even if they make no sense   (Like ItaDei in Naruto )  Although I can see what you mean, they don't seem to talk much either.  Hibari is such a loner in that sense, but it's nice too.  I think in that sense Gokudera and Yamamato would work but I never really paired them together too much in my mind until I saw all the fan things on them, still don't love them that much together though.

Don't know if I ever heard the Japanese voices, but I'm so used to the English ones that they don't bother me at least.

I will think about it then   I've seen some fanart and a few panels, I like the idea behind all their personalities (although I suppose it can also be a bit stereotyped).

Yeah for some reason I pictured them with brown hair or something   I guess because silver is so rare.  That's one reason I've watched a few episodes of the anime too, because I want to see their flame colors.


----------



## Sine (Feb 14, 2010)

Xanxus is the most gorgeous thing    ; chapters miss him
Bya is losing charm


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah I like him more overall these days 

He should be defeated soon anyway I hope


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 15, 2010)

Sen said:


> No, guess I missed that somehow : lmao  I suppose I thought he was just really strong with them.  I guess I miss a lot since I read somewhat fast if possible.
> 
> I can understand that since I always pair my favorites together even if they make no sense : lmao  (Like ItaDei in Naruto : hurr)  Although I can see what you mean, they don't seem to talk much either.  Hibari is such a loner in that sense, but it's nice too.  I think in that sense Gokudera and Yamamato would work but I never really paired them together too much in my mind until I saw all the fan things on them, still don't love them that much together though.
> 
> ...



Well he's only shown them once I think when he fought against Bel for a little while so its not surprising you didnt really remember them 

ItaDeid did have a bit of pairing sense kinda like a love rivalry thing if you ask me since they've actually had contact unlike some pairings  GokuYama never really tickled my fancies either since I (once again) am not a huge Goku fan plus I prefer Goku with Tsuna since he's a living fanboy of him  

Bakura's voice is just so... so... Girly ;____;

I think the whole point of APH is to really sterotype countries and thats what makes it so great and funny, but Korea had a big spazz over the character made for them so Korea's banned from being shown in the anime .

I dont really like the anime because it kills the quality off a little with quite a bit of bad animation apart from most of the fights.


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> [noparse]Well he's only shown them once I think when he fought against Bel for a little while so its not surprising you didnt really remember them
> 
> ItaDeid did have a bit of pairing sense kinda like a love rivalry thing if you ask me since they've actually had contact unlike some pairings  GokuYama never really tickled my fancies either since I (once again) am not a huge Goku fan plus I prefer Goku with Tsuna since he's a living fanboy of him
> 
> ...



Ah I see, maybe if I watch those anime episodes too it will be more obvious (since I also don't like fights that much so it's one thing that I sometimes slightly skim through).  

Yeah that is one reason I do like it, Deidara was a bit obsessed with Itachi   And I love how Gokudera fanboys over Tsuna, it's so cute   Kind of sad how Tsuna is a bit obsessed with Kyoko though.  I also feel a bit bad for Hana since she likes him so much too.  

He is a bit feminine himself though, so not too surprising I suppose   He seems so soft too until you see his evil side.

Wow, just because of the country being angry? D:  lol are there some Middle East countries?  I'm surprised a few of them wouldn't be offended too perhaps.

I see, haven't really seen enough episodes to judge myself.  Reborn's voice wasn't how I imagined it (although not sure what I was expecting)


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 15, 2010)

Sen said:


> Ah I see, maybe if I watch those anime episodes too it will be more obvious (since I also don't like fights that much so it's one thing that I sometimes slightly skim through).
> 
> Yeah that is one reason I do like it, Deidara was a bit obsessed with Itachi : hurr  And I love how Gokudera fanboys over Tsuna, it's so cute : lmao  Kind of sad how Tsuna is a bit obsessed with Kyoko though.  I also feel a bit bad for Hana since she likes him so much too.
> 
> ...



I love the fights, its probably the best part of the anime and manga  But yanno, when it comes to fights I like to read, thats why I like Bleach quite a bit XD

I feel a little sorry for Haru too and the fact Tsuna really does like Kyoko but recently it hasnt shown, thats probably due to all the fighting and protecting his Vongola which has really sidetracked him but I think Kyoko was just there to give it a perspective of someone who Tsuna wants to protect, kinda like NaruSaku .

Yeah but even his Evil Bakura voice is girly and the English dub voice is just so much better and fitting with his voice, normal Bakura yeah, Yami Bakura... Just no .

Yeah the leader of Korea was like RAGERAGERAGE and whatnot and obviously you cant go against a country leader for the sake of an anime >< There's a lot of countries out there ranging from England to Iceland and Denmark to Belarus 

Yeah Reborns voice as a bit... Surprising when I first heard it but I didnt know what to expect either


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I love the fights, its probably the best part of the anime and manga  But yanno, when it comes to fights I like to read, thats why I like Bleach quite a bit XD
> 
> I feel a little sorry for Haru too and the fact Tsuna really does like Kyoko but recently it hasnt shown, thats probably due to all the fighting and protecting his Vongola which has really sidetracked him but I think Kyoko was just there to give it a perspective of someone who Tsuna wants to protect, kinda like NaruSaku .
> 
> ...



omg your set is so cute, the Vday cards too 

I suppose I read more for the plot/drama kind of things, like how he gathers family and how they all relate to each other, etc.  Some of the fights are so fun to watch though, I loved seeing TYL!Hibari fight, and I like the animals that show up too in this arc, they're so cute   Bleach has some great fights though too, I joined with that being my favorite manga at first.

Yeah the plot has moved away from that quite a bit.  I don't know, can't really imagine serious pairings right now anyway, but if he did end up with anyone it would probably be one of those two.  Not sure who I even like more though 

Hard if that's your favorite character too ;__;  Since you want their voice to sound right in your head.  

Smart that they just left it out if it's that important.  Oh I meant like Iran/Iraq/etc since they seem rather serious too, couldn't imagine them letting themselves get made fun of.  I've seen pictures of America though, he seems pretty cool at least 

The entire Acrobaleno thing kind of confuses me in general.  I guess they were all adults that were cursed to be infants for a long time?


----------



## hussamb (Feb 16, 2010)

do u know something, i really wish that this arc will end soon, not becoz i hate it, but the anime is going to catch the manga so soon, and with out having an end for this arc in the manga, we will not have a place for a long arc of fillers, and this will mean the anime will have its own ending soon!!!


----------



## hussamb (Feb 16, 2010)

Sen said:


> The entire Acrobaleno thing kind of confuses me in general.  I guess they were all adults that were cursed to be infants for a long time?



u r kidding me !!! u dont know that !!


----------



## migukuni (Feb 16, 2010)

they were cursed to become infants and to protect earth... I think they are supposed to be some sort of immortal. That's why im saying futa's aliens is next arc XD


----------



## Soulme (Feb 16, 2010)

i predict that a future arc will revolve around a group with black dying will flames....


----------



## migukuni (Feb 16, 2010)

The longchamps


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2010)

This thread has completely derailed into a fangirl FC


----------



## hussamb (Feb 16, 2010)

well sadly, reborn is not a hit here


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 16, 2010)

Vault said:


> This thread has completely derailed into a fangirl FC



More or less.


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 16, 2010)

Vault said:


> This thread has completely derailed into a fangirl FC



So has Naruto, though, and that's the basis for this entire site.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry for discussing something, at least were keeping the thread alive .


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 16, 2010)

The hibari wanking is keeping me from posting stuff here, I don't need 6 pages of how totally hot hibari is, so therefore I skip this thread.


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Feb 16, 2010)

this thread sucks, they ruin the quality of the series, you have an fc if you want to discuss your fangasm, this is about the manga


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 16, 2010)

So you cant post between ours?


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Feb 16, 2010)

but you guys, most members as i can from some posts,it'a a factor as well(they don't want to post), your ''discussion'', i am just saying my opinion,i think this is the manga section right?you have an fc if you want to talk, it's simple and easy


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay okay okay, point taken. We'll get back to the manga discussion... Now <:

So does anybody see Bya having any sort of counter to the mega boost Tsuna will be getting? Im seriously interested if this will be an One-Shot to Bya.


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 16, 2010)

To be fair, Reborn is written by a girl who totally schlicks to her own characters, so complaining about fans doing the same is sort of ignorant. That'd be like complaining about all the lulz that goes down in SL.


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Feb 16, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Okay okay okay, point taken. We'll get back to the manga discussion... Now <:
> 
> So does anybody see Bya having any sort of counter to the mega boost Tsuna will be getting? Im seriously interested if this will be an One-Shot to Bya.



no oneshot, now the fight must be more intense and awesome, Tsuna will be a super saiyan at last?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 16, 2010)

I hope so, that would be gooood.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm sick of Tsuna's inopportune power ups  let's switch protagonist 
Free Hibari! He would easily bite to death Bya


----------



## Matu (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi,

my first time here 
Um, I was wondering if we get any spoilers early like for the most of mangas?

Oh, btw I started reading Reborn last year, made a break just before the start of the latest arc. dead tsuna was too much for me.  I love his box and yamato's as well. and gokudera's cat is awesome. 

I wonder if we'll see those motorcycles again.


----------



## samnas (Feb 16, 2010)

Bubi said:


> I'm sick of Tsuna's inopportune power ups  let's switch protagonist
> Free Hibari! He would easily bite to death Bya


huh easily? He's biting the dust right now ...


Matu said:


> Um, I was wondering if we get any spoilers early like for the most of mangas?


Welcome back, yes we do get spoilers usually quite early ...


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 16, 2010)

Matu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder if we'll see those motorcycles again.



Hi Matu 
i don't think that the motorcycles will show up again 



samnas said:


> huh easily? He's biting the dust right now ...



Is Amano plot fault


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

Remember when we thought Gokudera would be badass?  Yeah, I remember that.....day.


----------



## Matu (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Bubi 

Yeah I guessed as much, but I was hoping to see them again anyways. 
Maybe Gokudera takes one with him through time, lol. I can imagine him doing that. 

So, Tsuna still doesn't want to become a boss. And the way I get it, is that the First is releasing him from that burden. That last page was very confusing. However, Reborn is coming back, it's not over yet.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 16, 2010)

Spoilers aren't posted here that much, mostly people get lost in thoughts about hibari so they don't think about next chapter.

It's better to check mangahelpers or such for spoilers or just google it.

And those motorcycles will probably return only as a cameo or something, I don't they will fulfill anything plot-related, not that they were that important before, it was just some idea amano had I guess, probably because Gokudera looked pretty gar with the motorcycle


----------



## Matu (Feb 16, 2010)

Ah, I see, to mangahelper than, thx guys.

Why Hibari though? He's ok and all, but there are more likable characters in the manga.

And just to go back to Gokudera. Well, you have to admit that c.a.i or w/e it's called is pretty cool. And, um, I think, or hope he's on better terms with everybody else. lol

And Yamato is very good. I like his techniques. 

Do you think they'll take those boxes with them? I want to see them again.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 16, 2010)

*Prepares for facepalms*

But Hibari is just freakin' awesome  /fangirl


----------



## samnas (Feb 16, 2010)

Matu said:


> So, Tsuna still doesn't want to become a boss. And the way I get it, is that the First is releasing him from that burden. That last page was very confusing. However, Reborn is coming back, it's not over yet.


Actually Tsuna is already chosen as the Vongola successor, no matter how much he denies, remember the first time when he met the Primo and the others and was given VRR ...


Matu said:


> Do you think they'll take those boxes with them? I want to see them again.


Well its for them, TYL Tsuna made it for them since they themselves can't use it without the Vongola rings, i think ...


----------



## Matu (Feb 16, 2010)

samnas said:


> Actually Tsuna is already chosen as the Vongola successor, no matter how much he denies, remember the first time when he met the Primo and the others and was given VRR ...
> 
> Well its for them, TYL Tsuna made it for them since they themselves can't use it without the Vongola rings, i think ...



@ first part: Ah, I remember. You are right. And to tell you the truth, I don't think Tsuna would give up. He likes and respects all of them, he's too attached to them. 

@ second part: Well, it makes sense to take them back. They'll end up in future one day, so it's no biggie. And all this future thing, I wonder how it'll work out. Is Tsuna going to do things differently in near future, or will he get rid of the rings again? Knowing him, who knows? 

@ Kelsey: It's ok with me, everyone has their favorite character.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 16, 2010)

Tsuna is the kinda of man to fight for his Family and since Vongola is his family he will fight with all he's got, even if he doesnt want to be Vongola boss, he wont risk his friends life for him denying it.


----------



## samnas (Feb 16, 2010)

He will be dumb to do the same mistake again, after looking at what his future self did and was pwnd and his family/men lost or dead ...

He should keep the rings, he never know what could pop-up in the future ...


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 16, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Tsuna is the kinda of man to fight for his Family and since Vongola is his family he will fight with all he's got, even if he doesnt want to be Vongola boss, he wont risk his friends life for him denying it.



Yeah, thats why he will kick Byakurans ass


----------



## Matu (Feb 16, 2010)

@ Kelsey

Yeah I agree about Tsuna. 

Well, I'll see you tomorrow everyone. I have to go and make a bridge out of Popsicles. 

cya


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 16, 2010)

Bye Matu .


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Feb 17, 2010)

Giotto is back?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 17, 2010)

Holy shi---- <3


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Feb 17, 2010)

now someone is fucked up


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 17, 2010)

Whatchu talkin' Willis.


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Feb 17, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Whatchu talkin' Willis.



was war das?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 17, 2010)

In English "What you on about."


----------



## son_michael (Feb 17, 2010)

Holy shit...does Tsuna transform into the 1st Vongola boss?


----------



## samnas (Feb 17, 2010)

Byakuran is fucked ... or no ...


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 17, 2010)

Why Bya. Why do you Live.


----------



## samnas (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh my God, i can't read the second bubble of what Bya is saying in that pic, the first bubble says, "power of this body" ... I think he means that he can't use this body to its full potential or something like that ...

The ending line says, "decisive battle at its peak" ...


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 17, 2010)

Ohhhhh, so it should be ending by next week?


----------



## samnas (Feb 17, 2010)

^ Not really ... I would say Bya would be having the upper hand next week ...


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 17, 2010)

Bya's had too many upperhands D:


----------



## samnas (Feb 17, 2010)

He just can't die in one chapter ... its silly ...

He will show something uber cool and then will be defeated again by the Vongola ...


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 17, 2010)

Well it better be quick, I want this arc over for crying out loud.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Feb 17, 2010)

Byakuran looks he is on his way out. Tsuna with all his powers not can't be stopped.


----------



## samnas (Feb 17, 2010)

Byakuran is enjoying this, just look at his maniac laugh on that pic ...

He definitely has something up his sleeve there ...


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 17, 2010)

A Nuke Bomb?


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Whatchu talkin' BOUT Willis.



Fixed


----------



## Danchou (Feb 17, 2010)

They better explain this cause I'm sick and tired off powerups that come out of nowhere. "Resolve" doesn't count.

It would've been better if the Arcobaleno fought Byakuran.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 17, 2010)

Vault said:


> Fixed



FFFF-- Ma bad .


----------



## Sen (Feb 17, 2010)

Wait are spoilers out already?


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2010)

The babies are too powerful to fight Byakuran


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 17, 2010)

Its just one of those "The Protagonist must overcome the evil" kinda situations.


----------



## The last Dalek (Feb 17, 2010)

Danchou said:


> They better explain this cause I'm sick and tired off powerups that come out of nowhere. "Resolve" doesn't count.
> 
> It would've been better if the Arcobaleno fought Byakuran.



I think the 9th sealed Tsuna's real power away in a flashback somewhere so this power up actualy isnt out of nowhere although the method of gaining it is.


----------



## samnas (Feb 17, 2010)

^ But didn't he unsealed that here ...


----------



## The last Dalek (Feb 17, 2010)

How'd I miss that.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 17, 2010)

chapter looks good


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 17, 2010)

NAM said:


> chapter looks good



It's already out?


----------



## Sen (Feb 17, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Its just one of those "The Protagonist must overcome the evil" kinda situations.



Ah I see   Alone then?



Vault said:


> As in Amano is saving them up for something more powerful



So they won't be used right now basically?



Vat Hayato said:


> It's already out?



I think only spoilers, not sure where people find those.  I don't know any site with the chapter yet anyway. :<


----------



## Sen (Feb 17, 2010)

Downloading now   Where do people find those things anyway?


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Feb 17, 2010)

Just read and caught up with series.... Started off amazing slow and generic for a while, then got amazing interesting, then became a power up fest, and somehow has settled into a pretty good blend of action and comedy.


JihaD


----------



## spaZ (Feb 17, 2010)

Sen said:


> Downloading now   Where do people find those things anyway?



The internet


----------



## Gabe (Feb 17, 2010)

Vat Hayato said:


> It's already out?



only raws and spoilers


----------



## spaZ (Feb 17, 2010)

Try mangahelpers everything mangawise pops up there.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 18, 2010)

Danchou said:


> They better explain this cause I'm sick and tired off powerups that come out of nowhere. "Resolve" doesn't count.
> 
> It would've been better if the Arcobaleno fought Byakuran.



You do know that there aren't much random power ups in reborn. They train for those, even if it was just 10 days training or something. Resolve = Dying Will Flame if he has more resolve he gets stronger dying will meaning a power-up don't say it like this is ichigo screaming and having his power up honestly 

The Arcobaleno's are too strong for Byakuran (I think)


----------



## Sen (Feb 18, 2010)

spaZ said:


> Try mangahelpers everything mangawise pops up there.



I'll just wait here most likely   I don't actively seek spoilers, I just want to know when people discuss them already since otherwise I feel half-spoiled and out of the loop.



migukuni said:


> You do know that there aren't much random power ups in reborn. They train for those, even if it was just 10 days training or something. Resolve = Dying Will Flame if he has more resolve he gets stronger dying will meaning a power-up don't say it like this is ichigo screaming and having his power up honestly
> 
> The Arcobaleno's are too strong for Byakuran (I think)



Still it would be cool if a couple of them came forth.  I wonder what they will end up being used for then


----------



## migukuni (Feb 18, 2010)

well, viper was used to showcase Mukuro, although honestly I don't think that was all viper is capable of... maybe...


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 18, 2010)

Ohmy Migu, your set 

I cant wait for this chapter


----------



## migukuni (Feb 18, 2010)

you like my new set?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 18, 2010)

I have some Hibaricest but not any good kissing ones >:


----------



## migukuni (Feb 18, 2010)

So you don't like it 

I see avant lurking


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 18, 2010)

I do like it .


----------



## migukuni (Feb 18, 2010)

good good pek

sweet everyone got a power up (i think) and not just tsuna


----------



## samnas (Feb 18, 2010)

So this is what Byakuran say in the last page:



*Spoiler*: __ 



That's amazing of you Tsunayoshi-kun
You're the only person who had me vomiting blood in all of these parallel worlds
No, i should be happy
I never thought a day like this would come
What i am happy about...
This is the first time
That the power of this body
can be used completely!!


----------



## migukuni (Feb 18, 2010)

eh... so he lost already?

how anti-climactic

I think you need to spoiler that


----------



## samnas (Feb 18, 2010)

I am not so sure about the last line though,

*Spoiler*: __ 




either he says that he used up all of his power, or

he says that if its possible for him to use its power completely.


----------



## samnas (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow, what a chapter ...

So Vongola are the shellfish ... And when did Tsuna became so violent, ripping wings and kicking head, wow ...

Is Nuts form changed?


----------



## Kirito (Feb 18, 2010)

He became some kind of helmet or fist ornament


----------



## Blackstaff (Feb 18, 2010)

Cool chapter is cool


----------



## Kirito (Feb 18, 2010)

migukuni said:


> You do know that there aren't much random power ups in reborn. They train for those, even if it was just 10 days training or something. Resolve = Dying Will Flame if he has more resolve he gets stronger dying will meaning a power-up don't say it like this is ichigo screaming and having his power up honestly



What about now 

Anyway that explanation was long enough, I wanna see new and improved Lambo in action


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 18, 2010)

most awesome tsuna based chapter ever

headsmash + wing rippage

badass

also like the look of the new rings


----------



## Zaru (Feb 18, 2010)

I wonder just how much stroner Tsuna just got


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 18, 2010)

Omgosh that was awesome x__x Tsuna's wing ripping and head bashing was immense. Also the new rings look very coool.


----------



## Shrimp (Feb 18, 2010)

that random power up was pretty lame


----------



## Zaru (Feb 18, 2010)

But necessary


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 18, 2010)

Wasn't that lame, we got to see some Primo.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 18, 2010)

I honestly didn't really get the whole explination with the bounds.

I feel stupid, why the fuck did the rings suddenly upgrade :ho


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 18, 2010)

Because Tsuna said so <:


----------



## Gabe (Feb 18, 2010)

chapter was good it was funny when byakua told tsuna he was only using 80 % of his powers then tsuna told him he was only using half of his power and ripped off his wings.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 18, 2010)

New rings and Tsuna owning the shit out of Bya was awesome

The rings transformed into their true form because they had a power-cap put on them because they are pwning stuff, but now Primo trusts Tsuna that he can handle so much power


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 18, 2010)

WTF with the Vongola Rings?! Worst explanation of a power up that i've ever read..Byakuran is dehypering faster than Stark or Pain.Amano is trolling very hard 
At this rate KHR could become worse than Bleach


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 18, 2010)

^ Hahahahaa... . It will never get that bad.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 18, 2010)

holy shit that fairy is getting fucked up "SUCK VONGOLA DICK YOU BITCH!!!"


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 18, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> ^ Hahahahaa... . It will never get that bad.



^ Hahahahaha, enjoy reading your manga primarily for the pretty (boys) art.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 18, 2010)

Wait whut, you think I read it because of the boys? . I actually like the plot and shit too yanno.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 18, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Wait whut, you think I read it because of the boys? . I actually like the plot and shit too yanno.



You sure don't look like it


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 18, 2010)

I still cant believe how easily tsuna mad the fairy boy his bitch


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 18, 2010)

Well I do .


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 18, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Well I do .



I think i found a song for the mood 

*Spoiler*: __ 



warning strong (very strong) words
[YOUTUBE]JJ131ZsmXHw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 18, 2010)

Thats a pretty cool song <: But doesnt really fit tbh


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow, interesting set up. The mare rings deals with parallel (horizontal) worlds and the Vongola rings deals with generational/time (Vertical).


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 18, 2010)

^ Yeah it really brings together the whole Vongola Perspective and how Byakuran was "chosen" to have the Mare ring and do such a thing, even though the evil destruction wasnt really wanted obviously.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 18, 2010)

I still don't fully get what the arcobaleno pacifiers do?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 18, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Wait whut, you think I read it because of the boys? . I actually like the plot and shit too yanno.



There's a plot?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 18, 2010)

Something about being in two point of a dimension? Says they never stay in one place.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Feb 18, 2010)

Kickass Tsuna this chapter. Byakuran looks crazy. Can't wait to see what he next powerup will be.


----------



## Jinibea (Feb 18, 2010)

Tsuna was awesome kickass this chapter.

Though I knew Byakuran was going to say something like that at the end.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 18, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wow, interesting set up. The mare rings deals with parallel (horizontal) worlds and the Vongola rings deals with generational/time (Vertical).



Yeah i liked it too. Tsuna sure kicked some ass.


----------



## Blade (Feb 18, 2010)

Byakuran transforms in the next chap


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 18, 2010)

Byakuran is going to pull a Deadman action

The fact that he has never bleed and that he now can use his powers means he's going to manipulate his blood to do awesome attacks, I called it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 18, 2010)

Possible concept for the next arc in reborn. Vongola vs. Demons

based on these pages

bottom left panels


Top left panel


----------



## Sen (Feb 18, 2010)

omg awesome chapter, just read it 

Can't wait to see their fight further.  I really like the idea behind all the rings too.

Demons would be interesting, but a bit weird too   Then again possible given everything else.


----------



## samnas (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't know but demons sound too weird, can there be anyone stronger than a person who can actually own all the parallel worlds ...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah it looks like Amano wrote herself into a corner with Byakuran


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 18, 2010)

Just read the chapter, it was awesome! 

Tsuna was so kickass, I'm expecting Byakuran to go 'Transform!!!!11one' next chapter.


----------



## Sen (Feb 18, 2010)

I think so   After all, most opponents seem terribly strong until the next ones.  

Plus some of the best villains end up being your former teammates, so there is always Mukuro too who could turn evil again and try and take Tsuna's body, but I'm hoping there will be some other villains before that.  Perhaps an evil Arcobaleno too.

@Hayato-  It should be an awesome battle


----------



## samnas (Feb 18, 2010)

A new (stronger) villain means new power-up for our heroes ...


Nope, i don't think so ...


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 18, 2010)

Since the choice arc Reborn has been dreadful.. i hope this future arc full of fake enemies and inexplicable power ups will end up soon.


----------



## Sen (Feb 18, 2010)

^ Sad that you hate it so much, guess that happens though.  I've liked pretty much everything after the first 70 chapters so I don't really see why the hate 

You say that like it's necessarily a bad thing, the main point of battles usually is so the characters can develop more. 

I don't know, I like the new powers in general, it adds an interesting aspect and finally the guardians have more abilities.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 18, 2010)

The first 70 chapters were really good for a gag manga (Miura would say epic) and the Varia arc was excellent.I liked the develop  before and during the attack to the millefiore base but after that the plot went in a trolling berserk. I don't need flashy inexplicable super sayan like things(i need more Hibari/Mukuro/Xanxus badass things ) .


----------



## Sen (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah I don't like gag manga so that is why I almost dropped it 

Varia arc was definitely awesome.  But I still don't think it's very Super Saiyan-ish, even with the power ups every now and then.


----------



## Goku• (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd love to know how they could keep this manga going after this arc, Tsuna is way too hax right now


----------



## Achilles (Feb 18, 2010)

Awesome chapter cover.



Now if only Tusna could keep his cape on for more than two panels.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 18, 2010)

Goku said:


> I'd love to know how they could keep this manga going after this arc, Tsuna is way too hax right now



Not really... someone mentioned it earlier, but unlike other mangas, these powerups should be expected. For 1, the half ring explanation was amazing, but also, remember that the 9th put a restraint on Tsuna's flame when he was a baby, so expect another powerup later on


----------



## Goku• (Feb 18, 2010)

ulius said:


> Awesome chapter cover.
> 
> 
> 
> Now if only Tusna could keep his cape on for more than two panels.



Thats not Tsuna.


----------



## Sen (Feb 18, 2010)

ulius said:


> Awesome chapter cover.
> 
> 
> 
> Now if only Tusna could keep his cape on for more than two panels.



The first one and him look so alike, so cute too 



TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> Not really... someone mentioned it earlier, but unlike other mangas, these powerups should be expected. For 1, the half ring explanation was amazing, but also, remember that the 9th put a restraint on Tsuna's flame when he was a baby, so expect another powerup later on



Oh wow I forgot about that too, nice memory   Anyway I agree, I have yet to read a Shounen that doesn't have power ups as the series progresses in some manner, so I feel like if you read them then you should expect it on some level.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 18, 2010)

Goku said:


> Thats not Tsuna.



I meant that Vongola capes look cool, but unlike Giotto, Tsuna can never keep his on for more than one page. Which sucks because I actually like his better.


But I was too lazy to write another sentence.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 19, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> What about now
> 
> Anyway that explanation was long enough, I wanna see new and improved Lambo in action



Tsuna wasn't the one who powered-up, it was his ring 



Shrimp said:


> that random power up was pretty lame



You probably didn't understand the explanation 



Vegitto-kun said:


> I honestly didn't really get the whole explination with the bounds.
> 
> I feel stupid, why the fuck did the rings suddenly upgrade :ho



The vongola rings were too strong and was thus divided into three

The first with the vongola family
The second part with CEDEF
The third part is with the 1st Generation of the Vongola Family



Bubi said:


> WTF with the Vongola Rings?! Worst explanation of a power up that i've ever read..Byakuran is dehypering faster than Stark or Pain.Amano is trolling very hard
> At this rate KHR could become worse than Bleach



You probably didn't understand the explanation 



Zorokiller said:


> I still don't fully get what the arcobaleno pacifiers do?



They are the points in between decisions. Basically they are the turning point of the past towards the future. For example the point representing the arcobaleno is Einstein, If Einstein didn't discover his formula then a lot of things in the future will be lost, the arcobaleno are those points that connects the vongola(vertical) with the mare(horizontal)



?Sharingan Squid? said:


> There's a plot?



There is, every little thing in the intro arc, was made with a continuation in the next chapters, do you even read reborn? It's one of the manga's that incorporates peoples real feelings on why they fight. I especially liked the one before the Sky Ring battle, when bianchi, haru and everyone was up in the rooftop of the school playing around with tsuna (wearing Nami high uniform )



~Avant~ said:


> Yeah it looks like Amano wrote herself into a corner with Byakuran



Believe in Amano 
There are still a lot of edges not taken: Arcobaleno, Futa's aliens, the Longchamps (although longchamp isn't very popular) and how the mare, vongola and pacifiers came to be...



Goku said:


> I'd love to know how they could keep this manga going after this arc, Tsuna is way too hax right now



He isn't hax 
Bester is hax


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 19, 2010)

So hows Byakuran going to counter back? Because we all know hes got something funny up his sleep .


----------



## migukuni (Feb 19, 2010)

he will attack using his blood and he has aids or something like that


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 19, 2010)

Hes gunna give Tsuna AIDS?


----------



## migukuni (Feb 19, 2010)

nope, he gonna give it to hibari


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 19, 2010)

FFFFFF---


----------



## migukuni (Feb 19, 2010)

hahaha kidding kels


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 19, 2010)

I know .


----------



## Kirito (Feb 19, 2010)

He's gonna make his white blood cells attack


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey it fits, its white .


----------



## migukuni (Feb 19, 2010)

white cells... white sp... 

I did not went there


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 19, 2010)

Dirty  but I was also thinking it :X


----------



## migukuni (Feb 19, 2010)

you're a real perv unlike me who is a closet pervy


----------



## Kirito (Feb 19, 2010)

I said white blood cells, not ... that

srsly is this how girls think?


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 19, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> I said white blood cells, not ... that
> 
> srsly is this how girls think?



who knows maybe .

i want to see that fight animated already .


----------



## Sen (Feb 19, 2010)

Which fight?


----------



## Tay (Feb 20, 2010)

I stopped reading this series in 2008... I can't believe the same arc is still going on. 

Finally got caught up today, though, and the last few chapters have been pretty great.


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay for catching up  Yeah this seems like one of the longer arcs, but it has so many kind of smaller arcs almost in between, that it's not too surprising.  

Why did you stop reading, boredom or busy with other things?


----------



## Penance (Feb 20, 2010)

All caught up...last chapter was pretty awesome...


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats for catching up 

And I agree   What do you think is going to happen?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 20, 2010)

I think Bya will die soon, thats what I hope <:


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 20, 2010)

they need to show they're new power btw 

the new ring's looks great


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah the Original Rings look badass.


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 20, 2010)

i bet hibari can get rip of everyone alone now


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh hell yes .


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2010)

No hope for this thread....


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 20, 2010)

Vault said:


> No hope for this thread....



it's just a bit of fangirlism only occasionally


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

KHR has so many fangirl-ish possibilities 



Kelsey♥ said:


> I think Bya will die soon, thats what I hope <:



I hope so too, or he will likely turn good


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 20, 2010)

Sen said:


> KHR has so many fangirl-ish possibilities
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so too, or he will likely turn good



We've already met our Defeat Mean Friendship quota  this arc, we don't need another...and by God i'll be glad to be rid of Byakuran.


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

Although he seems friendly enough to turn good too  

Granted if it did happen, I'm sure most people would be annoyed like you said because of all the villains becoming good.


----------



## BossXanxus (Feb 20, 2010)

Wonder where the series will go after this saga... it can't just end now right?


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

I think that we will get at least one more arc, or I'd hope a few more 

Also nice name


----------



## BossXanxus (Feb 20, 2010)

Sen said:


> I think that we will get at least one more arc, or I'd hope a few more
> 
> Also nice name


Yeah I'd like for this series to keep going for at least 3 sagas or more, but that's probably asking too much.
And thank you, now I just need shitty Squalo here to mess with


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

You never know, some anime manage to last pretty long, guess it will depend on the ideas.  I'm hoping for at least maybe 500-600 chapters.  At least it shouldn't end just yet since I want to see Tsuna become a true leader soon 

And   Wonder if there is someone with that username too


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 20, 2010)

I really hope we don't get a boring arc such as this again


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 21, 2010)

BossXanxus said:


> Wonder where the series will go after this saga... it can't just end now right?



The series can't end until Tsuna starts blowing up planets...then it will be set.

One more arc sound reasonable...possibly two. but I hope they're shorter than this one to be honest.


----------



## Tay (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yay for catching up  Yeah this seems like one of the longer arcs, but it has so many kind of smaller arcs almost in between, that it's not too surprising.
> 
> Why did you stop reading, boredom or busy with other things?



Haha, I actually loved it... I don't really have a reason for why I stopped reading it, I just did. Then I got so far behind and didn't feel like catching up.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

^I see, that happens to me every now and then too 

So what do you want to happen in the next potential arc? 



Mist Puppet said:


> I really hope we don't get a boring arc such as this again



What kind of arc would you find not boring then? 



Emperor Joker said:


> The series can't end until Tsuna starts blowing up planets...then it will be set.
> 
> One more arc sound reasonable...possibly two. but I hope they're shorter than this one to be honest.



 Hope it doesn't get that crazy 

Yeah I'll agree there, I wouldn't mind the arcs being slightly shorter, although in my head I consider this to be mini-arcs, like breaking into the headquarters, small training arc, then the game battle, then the final real battle.

Do you think they will bring their creatures back to the past with them then?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> ^I see, that happens to me every now and then too
> 
> So what do you want to happen in the next potential arc?
> 
> ...



I honestly don't know the Box weapons and animals will be kinda hard to make blend in when it comes down to it. Though I can see Gokudera and Chrome bringing back there's at least.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I honestly don't know the Box weapons and animals will be kinda hard to make blend in when it comes down to it. Though I can see Gokudera and Chrome bringing back there's at least.



I hope Gokudera brings back some of his weapons, they're so much cooler than his normal fighting style 

But yeah, plus they are all so powerful too, not sure if they can transport items back with them either.

Would be pretty weird if they returned to the past and then had none of their strength and such they gained in this entire arc though.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> I hope Gokudera brings back some of his weapons, they're so much cooler than his normal fighting style
> 
> But yeah, plus they are all so powerful too, not sure if they can transport items back with them either.
> 
> Would be pretty weird if they returned to the past and then had none of their strength and such they gained in this entire arc though.



Gokudera has to bring his back, his normal fighting style sucks balls in comparison. 

Yeah the arc would have been pointless if they just lose all thier equipment and such...


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Gokudera has to bring his back, his normal fighting style sucks balls in comparison.
> 
> Yeah the arc would have been pointless if they just lose all thier equipment and such...



Pretty much, although I like him but   I wish he'd also get over that thing with his sister, it's so annoying how he always faints when he sees her 

Yeah not sure what will happen with that really.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 21, 2010)

Nah, they'll be fighting demons that casually busts islands next arc


----------



## Penance (Feb 21, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Gokudera has to bring his back, his normal fighting style sucks balls in comparison.
> 
> Yeah the arc would have been pointless if they just lose all thier equipment and such...



Nah...at the very least, they've got their fully powered rings, now...that sticks with them throughout time......


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Nah, they'll be fighting demons that casually busts islands next arc



Demons?   I think that the last arc will have to be Tsuna finally embracing being in the mafia 



Penance said:


> Nah...at the very least, they've got their fully powered rings, now...that sticks with them throughout time......



True unless they aren't able to access the power yet 

I don't know, seems weird too if they get to keep all of their power which is more than their 10-years-older-selves have.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 21, 2010)

if they get more power, then their adult selves will also become stronger... If they change the past, the future will be changed


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Well I assume the future must definitely be changed.  But yeah, guess their future selves will emerge insanely strong now


----------



## migukuni (Feb 21, 2010)

I miss ryohei


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

migukuni said:


> I miss ryohei





He will have future moments   I assume so anyway, I want at least one more battle for all the guardians ;__;


----------



## migukuni (Feb 21, 2010)

I want ryohei in my bed


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

You can always buy


----------



## migukuni (Feb 21, 2010)

I want one 

we don't have it here though


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

That's from ebay actually   Would you actually buy one? 

If I bought anything, I'd buy some yaoi doujin


----------



## migukuni (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd buy a Ryohei karakuri if there's one

I'll sell my soul to have Ryohei with me


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

I was going to buy a Hibari pillow but got a small figurine instead .


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

migukuni said:


> I'd buy a Ryohei karakuri if there's one
> 
> I'll sell my soul to have Ryohei with me



What is a karakuri? 



Kelsey♥ said:


> I was going to buy a Hibari pillow but got a small figurine instead .



What kind of figurine?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Just a small Hibari one in a police costume and handcuffs  He's smiling too which makes it cute 

Also Happy Birthday Sen pek


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Just a small Hibari one in a police costume and handcuffs  He's smiling too which makes it cute
> 
> Also Happy Birthday Sen pek



Awww, it sounds cute   Where did you get it? 

And thanks  <3


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

I got it from Ebay as a birthday present .


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Aw cool   No doujin then?   Do they even make doujins for this now that I'm thinking about it?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah they made doujins but their quite a bit of money to buy ><


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

That's true, bought a SasoDei one for a friend and it's mostly the shipping that costs a ton  

I might look at some anyway, if anyone can mimic the art that would be amazing.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

I prefer their own art if its good that is because I like to see how other people draw the characters :33


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

That's true 

You know who is amazing (although they draw mostly DinoxHibari),  person   I love their drawings, my favorite KHR person maybe.  



So cute 

You may have seen that artist before, not sure if you search dA often


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah I've got that picture in my folder .


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

I wish I could buy that artbook she is making, they look so beautiful there ;___;


----------



## sadino (Feb 21, 2010)

Bubi said:


> The first 70 chapters were really good for a gag manga (Miura would say epic) and the Varia arc was excellent.I liked the develop  before and during the attack to the millefiore base but after that the plot went in a trolling berserk. I don't need flashy inexplicable super sayan like things .



Don't forget this shitty arc made Tsuna ( wich defeated plain and soundly Xanxus) new powers nearly useless,he got almost defeated by those fodder soldiers.

And i really got pissed with the 6 fake funeral wreaths and after all that shitty plot twist, half of the real ones died Bleach like...Hope this arc ends really soon...


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> That's true
> 
> You know who is amazing (although they draw mostly DinoxHibari),  person   I love their drawings, my favorite KHR person maybe.
> 
> ...



oh my god !


----------



## Penance (Feb 21, 2010)

sadino said:


> Don't forget this shitty arc made Tsuna ( wich defeated plain and soundly Xanxus) new powers nearly useless,he got almost defeated by those fodder soldiers.
> 
> And i really got pissed with the 6 fake funeral wreaths and after all that shitty plot twist, half of the real ones died Bleach like...Hope this arc ends really soon...



I give it five chapters, or less...


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Soichiro said:


> oh my god !



Adorable right?  



Penance said:


> I give it five chapters, or less...



Until this one ends? 

I think it might take 5-10 because they will also need to wrap things up after the battle, but it should be over soon.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 21, 2010)

people believes that life would end if they don't rant something about this or that :amazed

hello sen ^^


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

True   And hello 

Still loving Ryohei?


----------



## migukuni (Feb 22, 2010)

of course... Ryohei is my life


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

I see, favorite out all manga characters even?  Is KHR your favorite manga?


----------



## migukuni (Feb 22, 2010)

KHR pretty much
then OP probably
and a lot of others XD

Ryohei is my number one guy
my number two guy is Zoro
I also love Gray from fairytail
Shuuhei from Bleach and Kensei too
Lavi from DGrayman
Germany and Denmark from Hetalia 

and around a dozen more anime guys


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

migukuni said:


> KHR pretty much
> then OP probably
> and a lot of others XD
> 
> ...



I see   that's awesome though, so many interests 

Are Gray, Lavi, and Germany/Denmark like Ryohei a bit then?  Since Kensei for example would remind me of him


----------



## migukuni (Feb 22, 2010)

Ryohei, Zoro and Kensei are a bit similar
Gray is almost always naked pek


Lavi:


Germany and Denmark kinda has the same aura


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

I see, so basically the strong excited fighter? 

I love that about Ryohei   To the extreme


----------



## migukuni (Feb 22, 2010)

yes the strong and excited fighters and the oh so sexy


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

They are sexy   Zoro is my favorite.  Although I think the best fighter in general is still Hibari.

I loved how Ryohei got that sun attack power though just at the end of the match, so awesome


----------



## migukuni (Feb 22, 2010)

which sun attack power?
which match?


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh sorry, the one against the Varia where he used that sun attack 

Wasn't it a sun attack? D:  I'm not sure now


----------



## migukuni (Feb 22, 2010)

when he broke the lights or when he crippled luss?

Maximum Cannon?


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah that one then 

They were the same attack weren't they?  He just wasn't able to use it all the way on the first try.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 22, 2010)

the smashing the lights was a normal punch, the first attack that didn't break luss's knee pad was also a max cannon but not complete... The complete maximum cannon busted the gymnasium holding Chrome...


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh I thought that the one that won him that match was complete too.  Guess I need to pay more attention, tend to not read it clearly enough for fights 

Guess he got a lot of new cool powers anyway.  Who is your favorite box animal btw?


----------



## migukuni (Feb 22, 2010)

kangaryuu Bester... and jirou and kojirou and uri and nuts and hedgehog and hibird


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

migukuni said:


> kangaryuu Bester... and jirou and kojirou and uri and nuts and hedgehog and hibird



 I think I like the feline ones mostly.  Plus Hibird is too cute to dislike :<  

Although I hate the names Uri and Nuts


----------



## migukuni (Feb 22, 2010)

hibird isn't a box weapon though...

the dolphin was pretty nice too


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh I know, but for animals since you listed it too 

Forgot about that one, also now that you mention it I love Dino's as well


----------



## migukuni (Feb 22, 2010)

oh yah, Dino's horse was cool too...

In the animal's department I like colonello's hawk


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh I forgot about that, awesome how it lets him fly 

Who is your favorite of the Arcobaleno?   /I ask favorites a lot


----------



## migukuni (Feb 22, 2010)

Colonello definitely...


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh yeah, forgot that he was Ryohei's master  

I think mine would be Reborn   Well maybe, he's so harsh too


----------



## emROARS (Feb 22, 2010)

I like Skull and Colonello. >_>


----------



## migukuni (Feb 22, 2010)

Don't they just look so fucking hot in that pic pek

hello em


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

emROARS said:


> I like Skull and Colonello. >_>



Oh yeah, Skull too is interesting  

Do we actually know all of them yet?  



migukuni said:


> Don't they just look so fucking hot in that pic pek
> 
> hello em



Actually they do 

Kind of weird to see him as an adult though too


----------



## migukuni (Feb 22, 2010)

yes we do

Lucci/Aria/Uni -sky
Colonello - Rain
Reborn - Sun
Fon - Storm
Skull - Cloud
Viper - Mist
Verde - Lightning
Lal Mirch - Failed


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

migukuni said:


> yes we do
> 
> Lucci/Aria/Uni -sky
> Colonello - Rain
> ...



Wait when was Fon around?


----------



## migukuni (Feb 22, 2010)

Fon is Ipin's master, Hibari's look alike


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

omg how did I miss that?   This was in the manga too?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 22, 2010)

Colonello .


----------



## Higawa (Feb 22, 2010)

wooow long time since I posted here


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2010)

I really need to stop subscription to this thread


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 22, 2010)

Do it then .


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Colonello .



He is pretty cool.  I want to see more Reborn though, although Reborn is so weird as an adult since I'm used to him as a kid 



Higawa said:


> wooow long time since I posted here



Lose interest? 



Vault said:


> I really need to stop subscription to this thread



Why do you say that?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 22, 2010)

Vault said:


> I really need to stop subscription to this thread



 agreed,... too much fangirl-ism,....
I understand some... but MAN, TOO MUCH


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Feb 22, 2010)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> agreed,... too much fangirl-ism,....
> I understand some... but MAN, TOO MUCH



To be honest I like it. It's nice to come to at least one weekly shounen manga thread that isn't filled with bitching about the manga and filled with those who seem to actually enjoy the series. That being said though it _can_ a bit excessive at times.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 23, 2010)

@Sen yeh, fon is also in the manga, but not much...


----------



## Sen (Feb 23, 2010)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> agreed,... too much fangirl-ism,....
> I understand some... but MAN, TOO MUCH







Tapp Zaddaz said:


> To be honest I like it. It's nice to come to at least one weekly shounen manga thread that isn't filled with bitching about the manga and filled with those who seem to actually enjoy the series. That being said though it _can_ a bit excessive at times.



Well good you still enjoy a bit of it  



migukuni said:


> @Sen yeh, fon is also in the manga, but not much...



Yeah I just looked it up and I know who you mean now, I forget things too easily ;~;


----------



## migukuni (Feb 23, 2010)

hahaha, your not like kelsey who loves hibari enough to know his look alikes


----------



## Sen (Feb 23, 2010)

That's true  

Actually there was this one fanart and it's labeled as Dogs, but if it wasn't for that I would think that it's Mukuro


----------



## migukuni (Feb 23, 2010)

Dogs is a pretty decent manga from what i remember


----------



## Sen (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah I haven't read it all, but love the look 



That is the picture I mean.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 23, 2010)

that's future mukuro... I'm certain


----------



## Sen (Feb 23, 2010)

That's what I thought too, not sure why it was labeled as Dogs fanart then


----------



## migukuni (Feb 23, 2010)

they were wrong... that's definitely mukuro, with his trident and hair style and clothes


----------



## emROARS (Feb 23, 2010)

it is Mukuro silly.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 23, 2010)

DOGS comes out way too slowly .


----------



## migukuni (Feb 23, 2010)

uwaaa america with a sheep...

makes him look like canada


----------



## Sen (Feb 24, 2010)

Well whoever uploaded it had it under dogs   And I don't read it enough to know whether or not it was really that manga or not


----------



## migukuni (Feb 24, 2010)

i remember there was a mukuro look a like i think...

but that pic is definitely mukuro


----------



## Sen (Feb 24, 2010)

Indeed, embraced that now 

I guess now we are just waiting for the new chapter


----------



## migukuni (Feb 24, 2010)

raw should be out by now... or tomorrow?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 24, 2010)

spoilers are out
chapter spoilers plus translation


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 24, 2010)

migukuni said:


> uwaaa america with a sheep...
> 
> makes him look like canada



America with an *Alpaca.*


----------



## Blade (Feb 24, 2010)

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

some pics


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 24, 2010)

Awww Uni


----------



## migukuni (Feb 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



uni died


----------



## T7 Bateman (Feb 24, 2010)

Poor Uni. At least she had sexy Gamma there. Can't wait to see the Arcobalenos back.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 24, 2010)

ohhh gamma


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Gamma is such a nice man ;___;


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 25, 2010)

Poor Gamma ç_ç


----------



## Tunafish (Feb 25, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 279 Translated


----------



## migukuni (Feb 25, 2010)

Uni 

Gamma is so hot 

he's hot o meter increased by a thousand


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 25, 2010)

Happy basil FINALLY got some spotlight... I felt lik he kept getting put on the back burning after helping tsuna with his flame. 
And wats up wit gamma & uni. does he care for her lik a dad or does he love her, love her lik a lover, cuz isnt he a hecka older then him if he kne her mother... dont tell me katekyoushi has come to child molestation


----------



## migukuni (Feb 25, 2010)

yeh, I think gamma loved Uni's mom and since the resemblance of the sky arcobaleno's are the same (I even think they are the same except different memories) I think gamma loved Uni too...


----------



## Gabe (Feb 26, 2010)

good chapter poor uni


----------



## Tools (Feb 26, 2010)

Poor little Uni...she's only a kid and she sacrifices herself...I feel so sad...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 26, 2010)

This thread is now officially about how shit KHR is


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 26, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> This thread is now officially about how shit KHR is



No it's not.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 26, 2010)

It took the entire powered up vongola to pierce Byakuran's Hymen? Jesus christ


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 26, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No it's not.



Yes. It. Is


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 26, 2010)

Bless Uni D: 
And yay Basil


----------



## Sine (Feb 26, 2010)

Gamma you're incredible
get back here


----------



## samnas (Feb 26, 2010)

wow, the chapter was so damn ...... boring ...

Amano really wants us to feel sorry about a loli who we just saw in like what, 10 chapters ...


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 26, 2010)

^ Shes a *young kid *who just *sacrificed* her life to help the Vongola.


----------



## emROARS (Feb 26, 2010)

"I won't allow you to die!"

ByaUni anyone? 

Or even ByaUniGamma?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 26, 2010)

Bya just wants Uni for his evil deed .


----------



## emROARS (Feb 26, 2010)

Are you suuuure?



youjustwanyoaibyaamirite?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 26, 2010)

IdontlikeByaoverallsoByaxhishandwilldo 
.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 26, 2010)

Boring chapter was boring.

Didn't really feel sorry for Uni. Maybe the next chapter will be better.

Fuck, it better be good next chapter.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 26, 2010)

You're all heartless :X


----------



## T7 Bateman (Feb 26, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> You're all heartless :X



You know who is not heartless:Reborn with the Gamma x Uni shipping. lol. Reborn was like boy go get your girl. Sure she may look like a child but forget all that just love her. Anyway go chapter.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 26, 2010)

Screw Uni, why has this massive arc's final boss turn out to get punked in a couple of chapters?

The mangaka is REALLY trying to end this arc asap


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 26, 2010)

If its like Amano said and Future arc is going to end soon, I guess there willl be another 5 or 7 chapters about it


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 26, 2010)

I dont blame her, its been going on forever .


----------



## Blade (Feb 26, 2010)

Chap wasn't good at all, kinda boring, now lets wait for the next chap


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 26, 2010)

Bya getting pwned HARD by Tsuna, arc finally almost reaches his conclusion finally


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 26, 2010)

^ Yup yup


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 26, 2010)

Bya's getting pwned as usual by Tsuna. 

Just read the newest chapter, a bit boring.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 26, 2010)

Finally, the arc is going to end soon.

At first it was alright, but box weapons and Byakuran was a borefest


----------



## Dynamic (Feb 26, 2010)

I still enjoy the latest chapters, but not as much as since the arc first started.

Did anyone else not really feel anything for Uni's death?
It'd maybe have worked better if she'd been shown more, but...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 26, 2010)

Dynamic said:


> I still enjoy the latest chapters, but not as much as since the arc first started.
> 
> Did anyone else not really feel anything for Uni's death?
> It'd maybe have worked better if she'd been shown more, but...



I did not feel anything as well.

Maybe if she actually had more believable bonds towards the Vongola family other than "You must protect me so you can win".


----------



## migukuni (Feb 26, 2010)

I felt sorry when she said:

"I'm afraid to die"

think about dying and what would you feel? that's how I felt when she said that line


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 27, 2010)

Must of been horrible to be young and have that happen


----------



## neostar8710 (Feb 27, 2010)

i really liked the mukoro and xanus storyline, but i seriously dislike the use of these boxes...i mean..the boxes was a cool idea, but i hate those animals...it's just..so unmafiaesque in my eyes...but whatever...i just hope they stop using these animals when they go back to the present


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 27, 2010)

The animals are the best part .


----------



## migukuni (Feb 28, 2010)

ehem... the animals were pretty cool, but a bit flashy, but mafia's doesn't need to be covert agents 10Yrs in the future


----------



## Platinum (Feb 28, 2010)

God.

Can't wait for this arc to be over.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm quite curious how amano will end this arc


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 28, 2010)

She will end it badly


----------



## migukuni (Feb 28, 2010)

I seriously hope not


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 28, 2010)

I hope she ends it with explosions <:


----------



## migukuni (Feb 28, 2010)

yes an explosion from Yamamoto to Hibari


----------



## neostar8710 (Feb 28, 2010)

i just hope no more animals if there is another arc


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 28, 2010)

the only animal I did like was Xanxus' liger


----------



## migukuni (Feb 28, 2010)

the liger was cool

there are always animals in every arc

Reborn's Leon
Colonello's Hawk
Viper's snake

those three are always around


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 1, 2010)

I loved Xanxus's Liger aswell. Thats one badass Animal.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 2, 2010)

So I went to pick up reborn after I stopped reading it for few years. I finished latest arc and it seems like the grand finale of the series - all characters are revealed and present, Tsuna is fighting with final boss after activating ultimate shounen power-up and stuff. 
The question I have is - was there any official information about the future of this franchise? Like interviews and stuff - will it be over, will Amano start a new manga, or retire, or continue with new enemy (twenty years in to the future arc where lambo is the evil ruler of the planet). Cause this manga turned to be the real shit (aka awesome).


----------



## Sen (Mar 2, 2010)

Awesome that you caught up   I actually am a pretty new fan myself, but I haven't seen anything that tells us it will for sure be continuing.  I think it will be though since Tsuna still hasn't really evolved into the Vongola Boss exactly and there are also so many loose ties in some ways.

Maybe some others know for sure though


----------



## emROARS (Mar 2, 2010)

She said there will be 2+ arc after this. So no, it's not the end.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 2, 2010)

emROARS said:


> She said there will be 2+ arc after this. So no, it's not the end.


Seriously? Holy f*ck, that's just amazing.


----------



## Sen (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh wow   When did she say that?  But yay


----------



## Blade (Mar 2, 2010)

do you have a link about the 2+arcs?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 2, 2010)

i cant believe reborn told gamma to hook up with his kid granddaughter. thats just so wrong.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 2, 2010)

c'mon, don't drop the subject - is it true about two new arcs?

I'm lazy to google it


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 2, 2010)

cbark42 said:


> i cant believe reborn told gamma to hook up with his kid granddaughter. thats just so wrong.



SERIOUSLY!!!  I WAS SAYING THE SAME THING!!!


----------



## migukuni (Mar 2, 2010)

love know no bounds


----------



## emROARS (Mar 3, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> do you have a link about the 2+arcs?



I heard about it in the FC so it's not confirmed, but it was supposedly in one of her interviews. I can't really look for it at the moment, but I'll try later.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 3, 2010)

two more about the origins of the rings and the arcobaleno's and probably extraterrestrials *shrugs*


----------



## migukuni (Mar 3, 2010)

Reborn! Secret Bullet File's:
A cannon light novel have you guys read it?
It's by Amano-sensei of course...

I think this is number two titled Extreme Memories
The reason why Ryohei doesn't invite Hibari to the Boxing club and the comment of Hibari when he arrived against kikyo.

*HERE
*


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 3, 2010)

At the time of death something extravagant appears causing Tsuna's  power-up and making him fight on equal terms with Byakuran? - fuck it.

Show me some more of Hibari, nao.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 3, 2010)

1. I want Spoilers.
2. No offence but even though I talk about fandom, I think Fanfics are really off putting being posted in here.
3. I WANT SPOILERS.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 3, 2010)

Isn't the chapter out already?

Ch.356-364

Byakuran is over


----------



## Gabe (Mar 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



finally the fight is over wonder if they will go to the past soon.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 3, 2010)

Meh cant be bothered to download RAW. I'll wait until Mangahelpers pop up.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That's one dying villain by the book... But is it really over? New arc in few chap? Like they return to the past and everything destroyed for some reason. Byakuran triggered some time paradox.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 3, 2010)

*Crosses Fingers* New Arc New Arc.


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 3, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Meh cant be bothered to download RAW. I'll wait until Mangahelpers pop up.



Yep, same here - it'll hopefully come out soon.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 4, 2010)

Urgh, this arc was stale even to the end.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 4, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Reborn! Secret Bullet File's:
> A cannon light novel have you guys read it?
> It's by Amano-sensei of course...
> 
> ...





Kelsey♥ said:


> 1. I want Spoilers.
> *2. No offence but even though I talk about fandom, I think Fanfics are really off putting being posted in here.*
> 3. I WANT SPOILERS.



It's not a fanfic 
It's made by amano sensei, its from her light novel
mangahelpers translated it


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 4, 2010)

I might read it, its about Hibari so why not.


----------



## Vat Hayato (Mar 4, 2010)

I want translated 280 to be released now.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 4, 2010)

What for you need translation in _reborn_? It's all about art. Story is as absurd as it gets.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 4, 2010)

I want Trans and Scans NOW!!!!

Why is it taking SOOOO long today!!!
I'm DYING HERE~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 5, 2010)

SCANS NAO!!!


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 5, 2010)

Such a cliche ending - albeit, always love to see the facial expressions.

Byakuran


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2010)

scans are out now...


----------



## migukuni (Mar 5, 2010)

new scans out

1

Byakuran is... just... wow... I dunno what to say

edit: so now Im curious about the cervello's 

are they the demons of the tri-ni-sette lal mirch was talking about


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 5, 2010)

Byakuran's enticing smile at the end really was a bit effectual.

Also, have you guys noticed Flame's blog, with all of his wondrous colorings of either KHR, Naruto panels/characters etc? - it's amazing, I'm loving his colorings.



I use some for sig's, or ava's.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 5, 2010)

Did I miss something or who has the other two sky rings


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Did I miss something or who has the other two sky rings



Tsuna & ????? (foundation laid for the next arc, lol)


----------



## Vodrake (Mar 5, 2010)

I assumed they meant the Sky Pacifier for the other 'ring'.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 5, 2010)

uni and tsuna

the pacifiers are considered rings


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 5, 2010)

i wonder who has the last ring.

edit: nevermind then


----------



## Gabe (Mar 5, 2010)

battle is finally over. wonder whats next


----------



## Sen (Mar 5, 2010)

I suppose, would be interesting if they meant something else though too, but seems like it was Tsuna and Uni then.  

Anyway interesting chapter   Go Tsuna   A bit anti-climatic in some ways though.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 5, 2010)

this chapter the drawing was fucking good
the plot boring and flashy as usual XD


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 5, 2010)

So....suiciding killed/defeated Bya?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 5, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> So....suiciding killed/defeated Bya?



i think that the suicide was to bring back the rainbow babies. all it took to defeat byakuran was an x burner.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 5, 2010)

cbark42 said:


> i think that the suicide was to bring back the rainbow babies. all it took to defeat byakuran was an x burner.



Yeah but an X Burner with the powers of the real/new Vongola rings


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow that ended quickly but the art was awesome and its finally over though .


----------



## samnas (Mar 5, 2010)

The chapter was meh, but I felt more for Byakuran than for Uni and Gamma 


Damn, its finally over, i really want to see if there will be another arc ...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't understand. What's Cervello's role in all of this? They just appear randomely from time to time, being mysterious 

So, is Reborn going to end soon?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 5, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> I don't understand. What's Cervello's role in all of this? They just appear randomely from time to time, being mysterious
> 
> So, is Reborn going to end soon?



It's probably got anothe arc or two left in it before it's ready to finish.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 5, 2010)

Bye Bye Byakuran. Wonder how everyone is getting back to the past now.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 5, 2010)

I think it will end when Tsuna accept at all that he is the vongola boss


----------



## Sen (Mar 5, 2010)

Now that the Arcobaleno are revived, they can send them back to the past I think.

Also someone said that the author said there'd be at least 2 more arcs in some interview, so can't wait to see what the next arc will center on


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 5, 2010)

Did Tsuna just straight out kill him?

Man, he's got more balls than Naruto or Luffy.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 5, 2010)

Cant wait to see the new arc pek


----------



## Sen (Mar 5, 2010)

I think so, guess we will see next chapter though.  For some reason I don't think he will be totally dead yet.

And yeah, hope the new arc is awesome


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 5, 2010)

I wonder what it would be about though, a new villian in the beginning or...? Hmmm.


----------



## Sen (Mar 5, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I wonder what it would be about though, a new villian in the beginning or...? Hmmm.



I think a new villain, but they will probably first settle back in the past.  Or maybe we'll learn more and more about all of the Arcobaleno.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 5, 2010)

I would like to learn more about the Arcobaleno's a bit more since the Anime got a filler series bit on them and we havent had any insight in the manga.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 5, 2010)

Fucking Tsuna is a tank just straight up kills Byakuran hahahaha. Fuck two more arcs would be epic. But this one wasn't all that bad could of been better with some more fighting we didn't really see all of the guardians go all out or anything which kind of sucked. 

I wonder whats going to happen to the mare rings now? They pretty much have everything at the moment the trinitty set is in the hands of the vongola.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 5, 2010)

Man I wonder what this entails for the change in Tsuna's character. He killed someone for revenge, thats deep shit for a kid his age.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 5, 2010)

Tsuna might turn into a Sasuke .


----------



## Sen (Mar 5, 2010)

Tsuna isn't like Sasuke   More like Naruto when he finally began to go all out against his enemies and all.  Also they both changed to being a bit cool but then still a bit goofy outside of battle.

Also yeah, wonder how the arcobaleno will be sending them back too


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 5, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Man I wonder what this entails for the change in Tsuna's character. He killed someone for revenge, thats deep shit for a kid his age.



1. Not confirmed if he died

2. even if, he'll still exist in another dimension, so he technically didnt completely die


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I think by the way Bya went "I lost to you" Kinda sums that up.


----------



## Blade (Mar 5, 2010)

Next arcemons Invasion

Dark Tsuna will be on


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 5, 2010)

Dark Tsuna? Whats that?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2010)

Now no one can deny how shit KHR has been

Wow. The mangaka really was simply not trying at all, I used to give Kishi crap for giving all of the bad guys one fight then death but here, the Funeral Wreaths and Byakuran didn't do anything special before being bitch-slapped so easily


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 5, 2010)

damn, for being the FV of such a massive arc Bya sure went down fast


----------



## Blade (Mar 5, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Now no one can deny how shit KHR has been
> 
> Wow. The mangaka really was simply not trying at all, I used to give Kishi crap for giving all of the bad guys one fight then death but here, the Funeral Wreaths and Byakuran didn't do anything special before being bitch-slapped so easily



Most of the shonen series are like this, its sad, trolling is like a new fashion, every author tries to show who is the best in this domain, damn


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 5, 2010)

atleast they are pretty.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 5, 2010)

I guess no one shonen will reach Bleach trolling power


----------



## Vat Hayato (Mar 5, 2010)

Byakuran Got Trolled. Hard.

---
My comment on this chapter.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 6, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> atleast they are pretty.



But then again, so is everyone else


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 6, 2010)

Is it me, or did this arc just end on a crappy note?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 6, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Is it me, or did this arc just end on a crappy note?



its not just you, it really did.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 6, 2010)

It ended in a one-shot, I know I wanted the arc to end quick but it did end a bit *too* quickly and sudden.


----------



## Sine (Mar 6, 2010)

2 of my favorites gone in 2 chapters 

The chapter wasn't too wonderful but Bya seemed so charming again. After a little while of loathing him  I now just want him to stay. Hopefully the next arc can have someone so absolute


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 6, 2010)

I didnt like Bya so Im glad hes gone <:


----------



## Sine (Mar 6, 2010)

> I didnt like Bya so Im glad hes gone <:


----------



## Lord Darkmaster (Mar 6, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Dark Tsuna? Whats that?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 6, 2010)

Bya was a shitty villain. I'm glad he was gone, so we can get a good one for a change.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 6, 2010)

^ Good words Mist .


----------



## Neelon (Mar 6, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Bya was a shitty villain. I'm glad he was gone, so we can get a good one for a change.



I agree, he was one of the worst villains I've seen in shonen mangas...


----------



## Adagio (Mar 6, 2010)

Bye bye entertaining hand to hand gory combat..
Hello sucky one-chapter-villain-finisher


----------



## Vault (Mar 6, 2010)

Bya was a shit villain anyway.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 6, 2010)

Xanxus was the best Villain.


----------



## Tools (Mar 6, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Xanxus was a the best Villain.



Amen to that.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 6, 2010)

Even though hes a Vongola Ally, hes still badass.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 6, 2010)

Fuck yeah Xanxus.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 6, 2010)

I hope the upcoming story involves the Vendice. Those guys look pretty dangerous even in the present time.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 6, 2010)

Cervello chicks will probably get a arc as well, they were behind the varia battle thing and also gave byakuran the mare ring


----------



## samnas (Mar 6, 2010)

I just found out that Cervello means "Brain" in Italian ...

Should be interesting, but can they top Byakuran?


----------



## Blade (Mar 6, 2010)

i wonder why the author made Byakuran as a major villain for 100+ chapters, the guy was trolled and pwned hard in 3 chapters, we all thought that there was gonna be epic battle ,etc, and this shit ended with a ridiculous cliche and random power up in  Tsuna's favor, idk why the rush?it is sad

thumbs down for the last battle, for real, i hope she will concentrate and make the new arc better


----------



## bubble_lord (Mar 6, 2010)

I'd like a volume worth of daily life chapters after this arc just to have things be a little fun for a while, this arc has been pretty tiring.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 6, 2010)

I agree with bubble lord


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah bubble lord, I would like to see them settle back into the past and have a bit of fun for a while.


----------



## bubble_lord (Mar 6, 2010)

The daily life stuff was what I enjoyed about Reborn! when I first started reading, some of the stories were brilliant. I wasn't expecting it to turn into a typical shonen not that I don't enjoy the action focus it changed to.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 6, 2010)

I want to see the regular dying will Tsuna make an appearance


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 7, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> I want to see the regular dying will Tsuna make an appearance



SAME HERE!!!


----------



## migukuni (Mar 7, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Man I wonder what this entails for the change in Tsuna's character. He killed someone for revenge, thats deep shit for a kid his age.



well, he sure did change from the daily arc to now...


black tsuna 



bubble_lord said:


> I'd like a volume worth of daily life chapters after this arc just to have things be a little fun for a while, this arc has been pretty tiring.



true true, I want a normal life for them for awhile...



Mist Puppet said:


> I want to see the regular dying will Tsuna make an appearance



I want to see Ryohei in Boxers again


----------



## samnas (Mar 7, 2010)

People can forget regular dying will Tsuna, that will never happen ...

And that Dark Tsuna, its from the PSP game right !?


----------



## Blade (Mar 7, 2010)

probably


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 7, 2010)

End of manga now?


----------



## Blade (Mar 7, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> End of manga now?



what?

it was said that it is gonna have at least 2 more arcs


----------



## migukuni (Mar 7, 2010)

at least 2 more arcs

it seems cervello's have an arc for themselves same for the arcobaleno's? and who will be the new mare ring users? Im seriously thinking there would be more background about the longchamps since it seems their family is one of the rivals of vongola


----------



## Blade (Mar 7, 2010)

Kawahira is for sure one of the enemies (and who knows maybe the next top villain)
a new rival famiglia is gonna appear soon (maybe this guy will be a top member or the boss)
idk i think still hitman reborn has story and this time, i hope Amano to make the next arcs more carefully and interesting


----------



## migukuni (Mar 7, 2010)

kawahira is probably a villain or not, although he seems to be someone who knows things about the arcobaleno's, he did adopt I-Pin and I-Pin is fon's student...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 7, 2010)

tsuna is such a badass

naruto should learn from him

just kill your enemies

best thing you can do


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2010)

*waits at least one more chapter to see if Byakuran actually died*

Because we all know lots of series that fools the audience with supposed death scenes...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 7, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> *waits at least one more chapter to see if Byakuran actually died*
> 
> Because we all know lots of series that fools the audience with supposed death scenes...


Nah, that's how villains actually die for sure in sounen - dissolve in hero's attack with flashaback, confession and farewell words. 

That's a simple rule - if you don't see him crumbling apart flashbacking, he's alive - otherwise dead.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 7, 2010)

I want Bya offically dead already, he best be really dead .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 7, 2010)

If Bya isn't dead, Imma cause a ruckus


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 7, 2010)

Doo ett Mist .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 7, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Doo ett Mist .


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 7, 2010)

I had this really scary image in my head right now, where Byakuran jumps from the rubble in his underwear screaming REBORN


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 7, 2010)

.



Hatifnatten said:


> I had this really scary image in my head right now, where Byakuran jumps from the rubble in his underwear screaming REBORN



  .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 7, 2010)

Hatifnatten said:


> I had this really scary image in my head right now, where Byakuran jumps from the rubble in his underwear screaming REBORN



 That is hilarious


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 7, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> what?
> 
> it was said that it is gonna have at least 2 more arcs



Oh.

Less of this box shit then pls.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 7, 2010)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Oh.
> 
> Less of this box shit then pls.


New weapon revealed - magic mafia tubes.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 7, 2010)

new weapons: Summoning the 1st guardians and have sex to unlock another power up


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 8, 2010)

And oh yeah, here's hoping that Byakuran won't be in the next arc as an ally to the Vongola...


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 8, 2010)

migukuni said:


> new weapons: Summoning the 1st guardians and have sex to unlock another power up



Like Naruto oAo



?Sharingan Squid? said:


> And oh yeah, here's hoping that Byakuran won't be in the next arc as an ally to the Vongola...



Lol yeah .


----------



## bubble_lord (Mar 8, 2010)

I didn't mind Bya really but he could have been better. The whole parallel mind thing was awesome when it was revealed, wish they could have done more with it.


----------



## Sen (Mar 8, 2010)

Can't really imagine Byakuran as an ally to them 

Then again I thought that about Mukuro originally too


----------



## samnas (Mar 8, 2010)

I can see that Byakuran is defeated, but i don't want to believe it 

Have a feeling something will happen, like Kikyo jumping in 

he's still there, right!?


----------



## Sen (Mar 8, 2010)

A Byakuran fan I see  

I guess it's possible, but I thought he said that he was defeated.  Seems like he will be defeated in the end anyway though


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 8, 2010)

He better be dead. NEW ARC GOSH DARNIT.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 8, 2010)

Byakuran should not join tsuna he is better left as a villain and dead


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 8, 2010)

bubble_lord said:


> I didn't mind Bya really but he could have been better. The whole parallel mind thing was awesome when it was revealed, wish they could have done more with it.


Eh, his parallel self gonna be next villain anyway


----------



## Achilles (Mar 8, 2010)

No teenage Byakuran waiting at home, please 


He and his RFW must never be spoken of in this manga again. The fake ones were cool though.



Hatifnatten said:


> I had this really scary image in my head right now, where Byakuran jumps from the rubble in his underwear screaming REBORN



And then Xanxus puts a bullet through his head and sips some wine.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 8, 2010)

what is kikyo doing


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 10, 2010)

*281 raw* is out - Ch.356-364


*Spoiler*: __ 



Going back


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 10, 2010)

lmfao xanxus for the headshot


----------



## migukuni (Mar 10, 2010)

raw is early


----------



## samnas (Mar 10, 2010)

WTF!!
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Byakuran vanished and Xanxus killing Kikyo in an instant ...

I'm not impressed at how this arc just ended ...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 10, 2010)

Atleast Xanxus did something... works for me


----------



## Higawa (Mar 10, 2010)

Damn that Headshot


----------



## Gabe (Mar 10, 2010)

chapter looks good


----------



## Sine (Mar 10, 2010)

I really like the cover. You're magnificent Xanxus.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2010)

Hahaha headshot, nicely done


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 10, 2010)

Fuck yeah Xaxnus.


----------



## Achilles (Mar 10, 2010)

Headshot. Called it.

Xanxus be takin' out the trash.


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Mar 11, 2010)

Xanxus is the man


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 11, 2010)

doesnt that headshot actually hype kikyo? xanxus was actually standing when he killed him. he should be honored


----------



## samnas (Mar 11, 2010)

^ That's what i thought ... What's manly about killing someone who's injured and who can't even stand properly?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 11, 2010)

you misunderstood me, i was just trying to make light of the situation. i didnt really like the way this arc ended, it was anticlimactic in my opinion.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 11, 2010)

samnas said:


> ^ That's what i thought ... What's manly about killing someone who's injured and who can't even stand properly?


If they asked for it, that's still manly.


----------



## samnas (Mar 11, 2010)

cbark42 said:


> you misunderstood me, i was just trying to make light of the situation. i didnt really like the way this arc ended, it was anticlimactic in my opinion.


Sorry for that ... Yeah you are right, I'm also not impressed at how this arc ended ...


Hatifnatten said:


> If they asked for it, that's still manly.


... ask, who? ...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 11, 2010)

wat?                        .


----------



## Xemnas (Mar 12, 2010)

Uni > Jesus?

Sounds about right.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 12, 2010)

Unless this manga ends right on the spot the "eternal peace" thing is gonna get fucked.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 12, 2010)

Uni grew boobs when she died, if that cover is to be believed.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 12, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Uni grew boobs when she died, if that cover is to be believed.


pushup bra my friend.. pushup bra.
They fool you everytime


----------



## samnas (Mar 12, 2010)

OK so Kikyo is still alive, Xanxux wants him as his cloud guardian


----------



## migukuni (Mar 12, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised 

but we still wont see them again since they're going to the past

so "eternal peace" is achieved in their world... so they'll be moving to another world for the next arc


----------



## Tools (Mar 12, 2010)

Xanxus shows what it's really like in the mafia.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 12, 2010)

Is the boring Future Arc finally over?


----------



## Amae (Mar 12, 2010)

Holy fuck, how can someone like Tsuna's character? I honestly have the urge to go out, buy a KHR volume, and actually stab him in every panel he appears in. Even if the Real Six Funeral Wreaths were once normal humans before, what relevance does that hold? Did they not aid Byakuran? Did they not try to kill them? Glad Xanxus told him to stfu. And then he goes questioning whether the victory had a meaning? The hell? Wasn't your resolution built on it? Did he forget the pacifiers? Did Uni just not sacrifice her life to send you back to a peaceful past?

"Oh my, Uni. She did it." Yes, she served her purpose as a plot device well, now everything Byakuran has done in now reversed. I'm happy she's dead. Byakuran died far too quickly and anti-climatically, not a very satisfying ending to an arc that takes up half of the manga. Take the time where this manga isn't absolute shit, and start at chapter 61 or so, this arc began at chapter 136.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 12, 2010)

^ Lolkay calm down. 

I'm glad theyre going to the past now, and its good to see that Uni has brought about some real peace also Xanxus, you are epic.


----------



## neostar8710 (Mar 12, 2010)

i just hope no more animals

seriously

thats my only wish


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmm...well, Uni made quite the sacrifice, but at least the ensures the Mare rings could never be used again.


----------



## Amae (Mar 12, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> ^ Lolkay calm down.


Well, at least No Good Tsuna killed Byakuran, albeit in the most shitty and cliche way. KHR's characters are truly at its lowest point, as well as it's complete fail at humor.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2010)

Tsuna wanting to spare the lives of the remaining enemies makes sense. It's consistent with his character. It really doesn't make any sense for him to do a 180 at this point. 

I do believe his reasoning for sparing their lives (They're human ) was pretty lame. But the fact is that the world's threat is gone and unless someone on his side is willing to take over the cause and continue the fight then it makes little sense to execute them, at least not when you're taking Tsuna's ideologies into account.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 12, 2010)

Amae said:


> Well, at least No Good Tsuna killed Byakuran, albeit in the most shitty and cliche way. KHR's characters are truly at its lowest point, as well as it's complete fail at humor.



Dont read it then .


----------



## Amae (Mar 12, 2010)

So, as long as no one's capable of being the threat Byakuran was, all of their crimes should be excused? It's not as if they were mindless meat puppets with Byakuran pulling them by strings. Consistency is all good, but it doesn't change the fact Tsuna is shit, as well as his ideologies.

Can't stop reading it, it has some entertainment value, and after catching up, I plan to read the manga until it's done. I almost did quit reading until someone told me KHR eventually begins to take itself seriously. I can be as critical as I want, really. It's at least better than Bleach and Naruto.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah well Tsuna is kinda like Naruto, he doesnt like to see people die. Tsuna wasn't that gutted when Xanxus shot Kikyo just a bit shocked I mean, I would be too at the sudden epic headshot. 

I mean I dont see why you're hating on Tsuna so much, seriously.


----------



## Amae (Mar 12, 2010)

Because he's the protagonist. I haven't really scratched the surface on why I absolutely dislike his chickenshit character. But I CAN say one good thing about him, though, he's no Ryohei.

Naruto's become overly preachy and seems to have a unrequited love interest that's the focus of his character. It's bad writing that ruined Naruto (the manga and the character).


----------



## Gabe (Mar 12, 2010)

good chapter. it sucks uni died


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 12, 2010)

^ Yeah but at least she did some good <:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2010)

Amae said:


> So, as long as no one's capable of being the threat Byakuran was, all of their crimes should be excused? It's not as if they were mindless meat puppets with Byakuran pulling them by strings. *Consistency is all good, but it doesn't change the fact Tsuna is shit, as well as his ideologies*.
> .



That may be the case but don't be surprised when that happens. People don't just suddenly wake up one day and completely change the foundation of their beliefs.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 12, 2010)

Well its not like Kikyo's dead, Xanxus said he'd keep him alive


----------



## Amae (Mar 12, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> That may be the case but don't be surprised when that happens. People don't just suddenly wake up one day and completely change the foundation of their beliefs.



Yeah, I'm not really expecting it, although he just killed minutes ago before finding it against his beliefs to kill one of a world threatening villain's loyal followers, one who even scream "Byakuran-sama!" when his leader died. What has really changed about that person? Their reluctance to kill has bitten them in the ass before, hasn't it?

Maybe some character development might come in, but Tsuna has remained a rather static character, so I don't really count on it.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 12, 2010)

I love Xanxus. Good to see the boys going back to the past.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2010)

Amae said:


> Yeah, I'm not really expecting it, although he just killed minutes ago before finding it against his beliefs to kill one of a world threatening villain's loyal followers, one who even scream "Byakuran-sama!" when his leader died. What has really changed about that person? Their reluctance to kill has bitten them in the ass before, hasn't it?



While his actions may seem hypocritical in a way, it's even more reason for him to want to stop any more bloodshed. No real sense in creating any larger of a cognitive dissonance than that has already been....


----------



## Vat Hayato (Mar 13, 2010)

I got a new theory:

Tsuna and the others try to the return to the past. However, instead of going back to the pack, a problem occurs and they are instead sent to a parallel world, where there is....Dark Tsuna, the conqueror of the world, along with his Dark Guardians.


----------



## Lord Darkmaster (Mar 13, 2010)

Vat Hayato said:


> I got a new theory:
> 
> Tsuna and the others try to the return to the past. However, instead of going back to the pack, a problem occurs and they are instead sent to a parallel world, where there is....Dark Tsuna, the conqueror of the world, along with his Dark Guardians.



I wonder what Dark Hibari or Dark Mukuro would be like.:ho


----------



## migukuni (Mar 13, 2010)

probably saying "Ill bite you to heaven" and "kafefefefe"


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2010)

Dark Hibari .


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 13, 2010)

i just heard dark hibari ? 
Kelsey let me drool with you


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2010)

Let us drool together .


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 13, 2010)

hell yes he'll gona bite us but who cares xD


----------



## migukuni (Mar 13, 2010)

a dark hibari probably doesnt bite but suckle...


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2010)

Lol or he doesnt bite, he kicks :x


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 13, 2010)

Dark Hibari.......:3


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2010)

Good to see some Hibari fans knocking about


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 13, 2010)

No dark-parallel world, probably will be dealing with the Cervello chicks or the other ring sets, you know that set of rings the cervello mentioned before giving the mare ring to Byakuran


----------



## Achilles (Mar 13, 2010)

Synergy said:


> Dark Hibari.......:3




Darkibari? Isn't that redundant? A Yamamoto like Hibari would make more sense for a parallel world. 

He overcomes all obstacles with his love.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 14, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> No dark-parallel world, probably will be dealing with the Cervello chicks or the other ring sets, you know that set of rings the cervello mentioned before giving the mare ring to Byakuran



the sets of rings cervello meant is the:

Vongola Ring Set
Mare Ring Set
Arcobaleno Ring Set

Remember that Pacifiers can also be used as rings, at least in this manga


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 14, 2010)

ulius said:


> Darkibari? Isn't that redundant? A Yamamoto like Hibari would make more sense for a parallel world.
> 
> He overcomes all obstacles with his love.



 .


----------



## migukuni (Mar 14, 2010)

somehow... I can tell what Kelsey is thinking


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone can tell what I think <:


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 14, 2010)

except me cause i really don't know what you are thinking


----------



## samnas (Mar 16, 2010)

So 282 spoilers,


*Spoiler*: __ 



A strange machine is shown. (Is this non-trinitesette?)
That machine will be used for time warp. Irie, Reborn, and baby doctor is looking at it.

Squalo and Yamamoto conversation.

Bianki, Haru, Kyouko, Ipin and Ryouhei says good luck and stuff.

Conversation of MM and chrome and then Mukuro comes there.

Regent [Hibari's assistant] greets Hibari.

Bianchi tells Gokudera about the truth of her mother.

There's an explosion, Mosca and spanner appears. Tsuna is surprised.

Everyone is standing in front of the machine. The rings are kept but the box's are returned to Irie. Farewell to the box animals of vongola.

Tsuna and Lal conversation.
Lal and Collenelo says, they will return them to the past safely.
Something about Collonelo sending them back.

Time warp.

In their garden, Tsuna, Ipin, Lambo, Reborn and their mother.

Vongola team in the future.
Future Yamamoto: "By the way, where did Tsuna go?"

The tragic content of the future written in the note disappears...

Then there is the coffin containing the Vongola Mark.
Beside it, future Tsuna's foot is shown standing.

END


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 16, 2010)

So the future is officially done with. I wonder what the state of the past is like now in wake of the Guardians disappearance for so long.


----------



## samnas (Mar 16, 2010)

Seriously, to me it looks like the manga just ended 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsuna, his mother and the others are shown in their garden having fun ... They returned to their peaceful days ...


----------



## bubble_lord (Mar 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice to see the boxes done with, no more Pokemon battles. 

And the series won't be over till Tsuna becomes the next boss properly.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 16, 2010)

Cant wait to see TYL!Hibari's Assistant .


----------



## Gabe (Mar 16, 2010)

looks like an interesting chapter 
*Spoiler*: __ 



there finally back to the past


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (Mar 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So the vongolo went through all that training with the boxes for them to remain in the future(the boxes that is)?? bloody hell yamamoto with three swords was the shit.................


----------



## samnas (Mar 16, 2010)

Kusakabe ... I tried to remember this name when i was translating that spoiler, geez ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



About the boxes, i think its a good idea to let them stay in the future, their past selves won't need them ... No one in the past is that strong and if there are some, who knows the fights may even become more strategic again or some entirely new weapons ...


----------



## Gabe (Mar 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



will tsuna still keep his new power? the one he got to kill bykua


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 17, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> So the future is officially done with. I wonder what the state of the past is like now in wake of the Guardians disappearance for so long.



I'm guessing some new bad guys have been causing trouble since Tsuna and co. have been absent. Wasn't their trip into the future like 2 or so weeks currently?


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 17, 2010)

The boxes staying is a good thing IMO :x


----------



## samnas (Mar 17, 2010)

CamRAW: MoonPhase Diary


Why can't Amano show TYL Tsuna??


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Mar 17, 2010)

I reaaaally wanna know what'll happen after this. x__x


----------



## Gabe (Mar 17, 2010)

chapter is out at one manga
*Spoiler*: __ 



it sucks we did not get to see grown up tsuna


----------



## migukuni (Mar 18, 2010)

ow... early release


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2010)

The boxes DID come back with them to the past, they have them as rings now, though.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 18, 2010)

yeh, who said they didn't bring their boxes anyway?

but its kinda weird coz they were saying goodbye to them and then in the end they still brought them back to the past...

but wonder what will happen next chapter...


----------



## Platinum (Mar 18, 2010)

Finally this damn arc is over.

Now we can move on.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm guessing we're getting a few filler "snowball fight" like chapters before the next real arc starts up


----------



## Tools (Mar 18, 2010)

Kuya said:


> I'm guessing we're getting a few filler "snowball fight" like chapters before the next real arc starts up



You know it.

But heck the future arc is finally over! Thank god! hopefully Reborn! can regain it's awesomeness.


----------



## Amae (Mar 18, 2010)

Tools said:


> You know it.
> 
> But heck the future arc is finally over! Thank god! hopefully Reborn! can regain it's awesomeness.


Maybe, if Tsuna gets some character development, Chrome becomes useful and has an original thought, and Ryohei gets killed off, it will regain some quality (I mean, the best arc was a Tournament Arc ... not that I'm saying the Varia Arc wasn't good). Good stuff for the next arc, eh?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2010)

Just when I thought they were going to leave the Vongola Boxes in the past for good, Verde decided to tweak it a bit >_> 

And they finally address the issue with Gokudera and his father/mother. 

I'm going to have to assume they'll deal with Uncle Kawahira in another arc.


----------



## samnas (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh lord, the boxes are still there ...

And the future arc ends but darn it, was hoping to see TYL Tsuna's face ...

Anyways, next chapter preview:


> *Next issue, a new battle starts!!
> New chapter starting with front cover & opening page in colour!!*


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Mar 18, 2010)

chapter was crap, now let's see the new arc


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 18, 2010)

That was a nice chapter IMO, but it sucks Verde made them Box Rings now .


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (Mar 18, 2010)

tbh it would of been a waste of development to just skip the box training, so it makes sense to keep it with the vongola with them unlocking there rings and all.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 18, 2010)

Squalo x Yama so cute. MM needs to stop trying to turn Chrome against Mukuro. It's never going to happen. Glad Hayato knows about his mother. He needed to know the truth so he could move on. Glad they got to keep the box animals. Now can't wait for the next arc.


----------



## the box (Mar 18, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> That was a nice chapter IMO, but it *sucks Verde made them Box Rings now* .







*uzumaki-naruto* said:


> tbh it would of been a waste of development to* just skip the box training*, so it makes sense to keep it with the vongola with them unlocking there rings and all.







T7 Bateman said:


> Squalo x Yama so cute. MM needs to stop trying to turn Chrome against Mukuro. It's never going to happen. Glad Hayato knows about his mother. He needed to know the truth so he could move on. Glad they got to* keep the box animals*. Now can't wait for the next arc.



arrrrrrrrrrggggggg


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 18, 2010)

glad they gang finally got off of namek. kinda interested in seeing how the author plans on keeping the story moving.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 19, 2010)

Amae said:


> Maybe, if Tsuna gets some character development, Chrome becomes useful and has an original thought, and Ryohei gets killed off, it will regain some quality (I mean, the best arc was a Tournament Arc ... not that I'm saying the Varia Arc wasn't good). Good stuff for the next arc, eh?



I'm really starting to get pissed at you...


----------



## Kuya (Mar 19, 2010)

The manga needs more Xanxus and we need to see Reborn fight


----------



## Amae (Mar 19, 2010)

migukuni said:


> I'm really starting to get pissed at you...


Honestly, Ryohei should've have remained an abysmal comic relief character (which he pretty much still is, he's just a main character now), he contributes very little besides frustration at his idiotic sayings and questionable actions. Kyoko should've been the Sun Guardian. Maybe then we would have a female guardian who wasn't a submissive tool, had the mental capacity to form an original thought within a battle, and was actually useful.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 19, 2010)

First Kyoko is stale and has no background character, she would suck as a guardian because she is too much a wallflower. She is submissive and we practically don't know much about her, for all we know she could be the final villain and I wont be shocked because we don't know her personality and stuff aside from how Tsuna and Ryohei looks at her.

Second, Mental capacity, we barely know how smart she is, we know more about haru than we know about her.

Third, Ryohei does have original thoughts and is useful, if you haven't forgotten in Varia arc, he "thought of" using salt to destroy the lights up above while even gokudera and the other guardians thought it was magic or whatever. Then in Varia arc if it wasn't for him they would have never been able to save chrome and beat Marmon, he destroyed the gymnasium so that they could get in to save chrome. In the future arc too if the "plot injury" wasn't present he would have destroyed Kikyo, same as Gokudera who would have beaten Zakuro

If you think your so good, why don't you just make your own manga and lets see other people shitting on it. Seriously


----------



## Amae (Mar 19, 2010)

Obviously, I'm basically saying if Kyoko was originally the guardian and her character took a different direction. She's a side character, little to nothing is known about her. I have no clue where she's shown to be submissive, though. I'd suppose I liked the way she took Tsuna's explanation (Haru took it like a bitch), she even helps him realize something about his box weapon. It was more of an insult towards Chrome than anything. 



> Third, Ryohei does have original thoughts and is useful, if you haven't forgotten in Varia arc, he "thought of" using salt to destroy the lights up above while even gokudera and the other guardians thought it was magic or whatever. Then in Varia arc if it wasn't for him they would have never been able to save chrome and beat Marmon, he destroyed the gymnasium so that they could get in to save chrome. In the future arc too if the "plot injury" wasn't present he would have destroyed Kikyo, same as Gokudera who would have beaten Zakuro



I was talking about Chrome. I'm not questioning his prowess, or his usefulness as a guardian, but rather the way his character is presented. For example, his irrational fear of telling Kyoko the truth in the Future Arc, and then punching Tsuna for telling her. 

1.) Kyoko's life would be in danger in Choice, would you rather her risk her life not knowing anything out of the some preconceived notion she's a fragile flower (He acted as if she would've died from no longer being kept in the dark). She's apparently in the Future, her life already being in mortal danger, she can't go home, and the world may be destroyed, under these circumstances, how exactly would lying help and put her at ease? They got them into this mess, too, the whole thing was just overly selfish. 

2.) The entire explanation for the boys' behavior in Chapter 237 made me cringe.

Even after Choice was announced, it was confirmed Kyoko and Haru would have to go, after confirming Kyoko was fine after hearing the truth, and people agreed it was wise to tell them, he punched Tsuna in the face saying, "I can't forgive you for mixing Kyoko up in this" as if she wasn't already. Give me a break with that macho shit.



> If you think your so good, why don't you just make your own manga and lets see other people shitting on it. Seriously



The "let's see you do better" trope. That has never been a valid argument.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 19, 2010)

1st and foremost it was Tsuna that put Kyoko's life into the mix.

IT was because of Tsuna that Kyoko was sent to the Future, it was not because of Ryohei. IF Tsuna just didn't have an affection for KYOKO, Kyoko would be safe. THAT is why Ryohei is incredibly mad at Tsuna and punched him. It was because Kyoko got into the mix, she's Ryohei's sister and if only that was her connection to Tsuna then it would be fine, (look at Hana, she was Kyoko's best friend, its the same connection but Tsuna doesn't care about her that's why she's safe).

For SHORT it was because of TSUNA that KYOKO got involved, that's what made Ryohei mad


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 19, 2010)

I sense a small timeskip since 'they're fights as middle schoolers are over'

They'll probably go to college now or something.


----------



## Amae (Mar 19, 2010)

Here

That's the reason they're there. Even if Tsuna wasn't infatuated with Kyoko, she would've still possibly been there.  

Past!Ryohei was already in the future for a while (he was informed of the ENTIRE situation in 230) before he punched Tsuna, fully knowing Kyoko was there. It's far more likely he punched Tsuna because he told her of their predicament (everyone linked them being involved/mixed in their fight with them knowing the truth), as after Byakuran announced they'd be involved, he was visibly angered at Tsuna's decision to tell her, seeing how he yelled out at his name and punched the wall.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 19, 2010)

if tsuna wasn't infatuated with Kyoko, then she wouldn't be there.

Besides, everything was because of Tsuna; Ryohei, Yamamoto and Hibari were living normal lives before he came and made them his guardians. Sure they accepted it but Ryo and Yama didn't know the full extent of it in the first place. Besides, hating Ryohei just because of that instance is just plain weird, tbh real guys would have done the same thing he did, and don't deny it coz I've seen a lot of guys doing that


----------



## Amae (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice job ignoring everything I said. 

Let me go with your kind of logic, it's actually Reborn's fault. Tsuna doesn't even want to be the 10th Boss, and that hasn't changed since the very first chapter (or when ever Reborn was introduced). Reborn made them his guardians, Tsuna had absolutely no say in it at all. See what I did there?

I never said I hated Ryohei just because of that, that was only one example (which I mentioned). Real guys would've done the same thing? Maybe _some_ guys would've done it and you've seen guys do it, but what's your point? The whole alpha male schtick isn't anymore appealing because of it.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 19, 2010)

TSUNA is related by Blood, he has no choice, you tried doing my logic but you fail miserably

and what makes you think ryohei is alpha male schtick whatever? I-pin is a girl and he respects her fighting prowess, I don't get your point


----------



## Amae (Mar 19, 2010)

migukuni said:


> TSUNA is related by Blood, he has no choice, you tried doing my logic but you fail miserably



Actually, considering it doesn't change the fact Tsuna doesn't want to be 10th boss and had no say in who his guardians were, you've only succeeded in making yourself look foolish. The fact you openly admit that your logic is flawed makes me smile.  



> and what makes you think ryohei is alpha male schtick whatever? I-pin is a girl and he respects her fighting prowess, I don't get your point



He was, for all purposes, an obsessive muscle bound idiot whose main goal was to get Tsuna to join the boxing team. A comic relief character with an annoying catchphrase who doesn't think before acting, whose only interests are improving his fighting skills and boxing. His entire reason for protecting Kyoko is also in realm of stupidity.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 19, 2010)

Everyone has their own logic and I'm not stupid enough to say that my logic is flawless. Your the one who is stupid thinking your logic is flawless. Such pigheadedness is quite an obvious display of stupidity.

You probably dont have a younger sister. His entire reason for PROTECTING HIS OWN SISTER IS A BIGGER REASON THAN NARUTO SAVING SASUKE! AND WHAT THE FUCK SO ARE YOU SAYING THAT ACE IS ALSO STUPID BECAUSE HE WANTS TO PROTECT LUFFY. SUCH IDIOCY IN YOUR PART IS BAFFLING. Two guys who are best friends even want to protect each other (look at loads of manga's HxH, GB, Bleach etc etc) and your saying that RYOHEI! THE GUY WHO WANTS TO PROTECT HIS OWN SISTER HAS THE MOST STUPID REASON???


----------



## Amae (Mar 19, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Everyone has their own logic and I'm not stupid enough to say that my logic is flawless. Your the one who is stupid thinking your logic is flawless. Such pigheadedness is quite an obvious display of stupidity.



I don't recall ever saying that, such presumptions is quite an obvious display of arrogance and stupidity. 



> You probably dont have a younger sister. His entire reason for PROTECTING HIS OWN SISTER IS A BIGGER REASON THAN NARUTO SAVING SASUKE! AND WHAT THE FUCK SO ARE YOU SAYING THAT ACE IS ALSO STUPID BECAUSE HE WANTS TO PROTECT LUFFY. SUCH IDIOCY IN YOUR PART IS BAFFLING. Two guys who are best friends even want to protect each other (look at loads of manga's HxH, GB, Bleach etc etc) and your saying that RYOHEI! THE GUY WHO WANTS TO PROTECT HIS OWN SISTER HAS THE MOST STUPID REASON???



Calm down, it's not THAT serious. I was referring to his reason for hiding the truth from her.

Also, there's a reason why he ranks so low in the popularity contests KHR has.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 19, 2010)

Amae said:


> Actually, considering it doesn't change the fact Tsuna doesn't want to be 10th boss and had no say in who his guardians were, you've only succeeded in making yourself look foolish. The fact you openly admit that your logic is flawed makes me smile.
> 
> 
> 
> He was, for all purposes, an obsessive muscle bound idiot whose main goal was to get Tsuna to join the boxing team. A comic relief character with an annoying catchphrase who doesn't think before acting, whose only interests are improving his fighting skills and boxing. His entire reason for protecting Kyoko is also in realm of stupidity.





Amae said:


> I don't recall ever saying that, such presumptions is quite an obvious display of arrogance and stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down, it's not THAT serious. I was referring to his reason for hiding the truth from her.



read what you type 

first of all you were implying that I'm making myself looking foolish because I told you that you didn't get my logic at all. Tsuna is related by blood and has no choice but to be the 10th gen. Ryohei and Yamamoto had a choice but didn't know the full extent of the choice they will make. You totally got lost in my point.

Such presumptions blah blah blah... EXACTA I did not presume but you called me foolish, Your just making yourself more stupid.

IT IS THAT SERIOUS!!! Read what you type moron, you said 

"His entire reason for protecting Kyoko is also in realm of stupidity."

SO GUESS WHAT HIS REASON IS? ITS FUCKING MORE REASONABLE THAN HALF THE PROTAGONIST OF SHOUNEN MANGA'S FOR CHRIST SAKE. SERIOUSLY THINK BEFORE YOU TYPE THINGS THAT YOU AREN'T GONNA BACK UP WITH REAL LOGIC AND REASON.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 19, 2010)

Reason why he's low in the Popularity contest: COZ HE ISN'T A BISHIE 

GOD! DON'T YOU KNOW THAT MOST PEOPLE THAT SEND IN THOSE CONTESTS ARE MOSTLY FEMALES (like me) SO OF COURSE BISHIE'S WOULD WIN THOSE 

are you new to KHR, seriously... popularity polls in KHR means who would you want to have in your bed (Tsuna is cute so he's huggable)


----------



## Amae (Mar 19, 2010)

With all the caps and insults, you're making it increasingly difficult to hold this "conversation" without me returning to the favor and taking you seriously. 

You assumed I thought my logic was flawless without me ever saying such a thing. I said you were making yourself look foolish because you ignored the fact Tsuna did not choose his guardians and I initially was going poke fun at your lack of reading comprehension, but it seemed too petty. 

No, it isn't that serious, well, maybe to you it is (seeing how you're the founder of the Ryohei fanclub). 

I was referring to his thinking he's protecting her by withholding the truth. Was that not the reason I used as an example to explain why I disliked his character?

New to KHR? I guess, I did catch up to the manga in under two weeks. I guess I would say I've been reading it for at least a month.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 19, 2010)

LOL, YOU EDITED YOUR POSTS!!! 

OH PLEASE!!! YOU'RE MAKING YOURSELF INTO AN IDIOT :rofl

Have you ever heard of ignorance is bliss 

that's my last say coz you obviously edited your post's so anyone who reads it would side with you 

look at post 9564


----------



## Amae (Mar 19, 2010)

migukuni said:


> LOL, YOU EDITED YOUR POSTS!!!
> 
> OH PLEASE!!! YOU'RE MAKING YOURSELF INTO AN IDIOT :rofl
> 
> ...


In 9564, I edited in "an" before obsessive (forgot o was a vowel for a second). It doesn't really mean much because I edited it at 6:00am. 

And I quite honestly have no idea what you're talking about. For what reason do you believe I edited my posts for and what did I edit for people to take my side? Insults? Well, I assure you it wasn't because I wanted people to side with me. Don't presume to know my motives. I repeat, it's really hard taking you seriously.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 19, 2010)

then don't... This is the internet I'm hardly taking you seriously either


----------



## Amae (Mar 19, 2010)

migukuni said:


> IT IS THAT SERIOUS!!! Read what you type moron, you said


Could've fooled me.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 19, 2010)

MEOW!!! KHR CAT FIGHT!!!! 
(amae, if ur not a girl, then i juss have to say that its sad that ur even bothering to argue with a girl khr fan... ur not gonna win for some1 who juss started reading the manga... dudes juss fall bak in the thread and limit their comments)

juss a couple of comments (more lik corrections):



migukuni said:


> if tsuna wasn't infatuated with Kyoko, then she wouldn't be there.



Not really since millifore were targeting ANYONE related to the vongola, which would include Ryo's family (remember yamato's dad was killed)



migukuni said:


> TSUNA is related by Blood, he has no choice, you tried doing my logic but you fail miserably





Amae said:


> Nice job ignoring everything I said.
> 
> Let me go with your kind of logic, it's actually Reborn's fault. Tsuna doesn't even want to be the 10th Boss, and that hasn't changed since the very first chapter (or when ever Reborn was introduced).



I would word that differently, cuz its not that he doesn't have a choice, cuz he does (remember the vongola trial, when he had to prove to the previous bosses whether he accepted the will or not, so he did have a "choice"). BUT since he is the next in line and is related by blood, it is his DUTY to take on that role.



Amae said:


> Nice job ignoring everything I said.
> Reborn made them his guardians, Tsuna had absolutely no say in it at all. See what I did there?
> of it.



Tsuna did have a part in picking his guardians. He actually had a big part. It was Tsuna who made this "family" of his. It was at times lik when they were watching fireworks that Tsuna told them that he wished they could stay lik that forever. Through Reborns crazy actions, Tsuna made close friends. Remember, the only reason Reborn recently made them guardians is because of the Varia battle, which happened suddenly. Otherwise, Tsuna would've had time to develop and hand pick them himself, but ofcourse he would have picked the same ppl (if he accepted the role)


----------



## migukuni (Mar 19, 2010)

I need a dose of Ryohei Body Shot



Ah... Im healed


----------



## Amae (Mar 19, 2010)

Ha, I guess that got a little out of hand, but it certainly preoccupied me, the mornings are always so boring.


----------



## Serp (Mar 19, 2010)

Woah I missed this cat fight 
I would have had somethings to say and prove you all wrong.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 19, 2010)

BTW, amae, its kinda common knowledge that ryo is always low in the popularity contest, not because he isn't a liked character, but rather because he isnt bishe and girls dont love him lik they do hibiri or muroku


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 19, 2010)

Serp said:


> Woah I missed this cat fight
> I would have had somethings to say and prove you all wrong.



O im confident i took care of that 
juss lemme know if i missed anything


----------



## samnas (Mar 19, 2010)

Just one thing, it wasn't reborn who picked the guardians but Tsuna's dad ... This was his mission when he came to Japan during the Varia arc ... Ofcourse Reborn played an important part in this, but it was Tsuna's dad who delivered them the rings ...

peace ...


----------



## Sen (Mar 19, 2010)

Yay for a new arc  

So basically they do get to keep their box animals in the form of rings?


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 19, 2010)

^ Yeah I think, I'm disappointed in that :x


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 19, 2010)

I somewhat enjoyed the new refurbished Vongola boxes, and the fact that the future guardians reunited in one of the panels.


Also, can someone give me a skim prognosis regarding the next arc? - the topic alone would probably be sufficient.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 19, 2010)

Meztryn said:


> I somewhat enjoyed the new refurbished Vongola boxes, and the fact that the future guardians reunited in one of the panels.
> 
> 
> Also, can someone give me a skim prognosis regarding the next arc? - the topic alone would probably be sufficient.



timeskip of those tards being in high-school most likely and giving Lambo and I-Pin a little bit older age making them more capable of actual participating in fights


----------



## Sen (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah I don't know, the box animals are nice but then the seem to rely on them a lot.  Admittedly I enjoy that they have some actual abilities though in general, so hope they will keep that.  

And if one goes by the 10-year bazooka, will still be awhile before Lambo becomes useful


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah I would like to see I-Pin and Lambo do some serious fighting.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 20, 2010)

anyone else think Kikyo will end up becoming The Varia's unoccupied Mist user. Since they dont have one?


----------



## Kenju (Mar 20, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> anyone else think Kikyo will end up becoming The Varia's unoccupied Mist user. Since they dont have one?



You mean, Cloud .  It would be awesome for him to be apart of Varia. 

A good-bye to an awesome arc. Though with all that work and training with those boxes and rings, it would be bull if they didn't use em anymore.


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 20, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> You mean, Cloud .  It would be awesome for him to be apart of Varia.



do you really believe Xanxus let him join after that headshot.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 20, 2010)

Soichiro said:


> do you really believe Xanxus let him join after that headshot.



But, remember he survived the headshot  So he could get some credit for that


----------



## migukuni (Mar 21, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> anyone else think Kikyo will end up becoming The Varia's unoccupied Mist user. Since they dont have one?



yeh I'm thinking he will...

XX and Kikyo has sort of the same circumstance if you think about it



Soichiro said:


> do you really believe Xanxus let him join after that headshot.



in his weakened unreleased form, he survived that headshot


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2010)

I just want Kikyo to stay on his own :V


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 21, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> But, remember he survived the headshot  So he could get some credit for that



now that you mention it  that is really something to survive a headshot specially one from xanxus


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2010)

Only because Mr. Peacock said he would keep him alive :X


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 21, 2010)

Bring on the Vendice, I hope the new arc includes them...


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 22, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> timeskip of those tards being in high-school most likely and giving Lambo and I-Pin a little bit older age making them more capable of actual participating in fights



lol an implementation of a time-skip it seems.

Thanks for the update.

As for the topic at hand; Kikyo does fit the profile, so I certainly don't see why.


----------



## Achilles (Mar 23, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> anyone else think Kikyo will end up becoming The Varia's unoccupied Mist user. Since they dont have one?



Do you mean in the present or future? 

Well, Xanxus was given memories of the future so I guess he could try tracking down a teenage Kikyo if he needs another a boot licker to join his varia. I hope not though.


Too bad they aready have a mist user (and I like both of them) in the present. I wonder how old present Fran would even be?  

guess he probably won't be doing shit.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 23, 2010)

present fran should roughly be around 6-8 yrs old...

present Kikyo would probably be the cloud guardian for varia...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 23, 2010)

^^^ ur sig juss reminded me. Gokudera has like 100 boxes for his system cia and only 10 fingers... now hows he gonna use the system cia in the present? unless he only gets to keep his animal vongola box, which was technically 3 boxes (one for the cat, another for the gun and the 3rd, which was the vongola, to fuse them)


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 23, 2010)

Im guessing no spoilers out yet? :V


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 23, 2010)

anybody want some steam punk in this manga? i wants me a past arc.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 23, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Im guessing no spoilers out yet? :V


Spoilers for OP/Naruto didn't come out yet, so probably they'll come out in about 8 hours or so.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 24, 2010)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^ ur sig juss reminded me. Gokudera has like 100 boxes for his system cia and only 10 fingers... now hows he gonna use the system cia in the present? unless he only gets to keep his animal vongola box, which was technically 3 boxes (one for the cat, another for the gun and the 3rd, which was the vongola, to fuse them)



In the anime it was shown that when he opens his vongola box, his system CAI and Uri comes out, So Im guessing just one ring, then when he opens it the CAI and Uri comes out... Or Uri could be another ring, giving him two rings


----------



## Blackstaff (Mar 24, 2010)

Spoiler from MH :


*Spoiler*: __ 



The future arc ends
Jumps cover is Reborn with sakura coloured hat/head ( head sounds weird so I thought maybe its hat )
New female character
*insert female character name * 3rd grade ( Google translation tells me the female is called Albert Suzuki , since im bad at translating names I?ll leave it as such till someone better translates it )
Lots of new characters
At the start the 9th send a letter.
Reborn says that finally this time have arrived
Albert wearing a skirt
Is it a male?
Not sure, have to read it again

It is written that the inheritance arc has began (I think so)

7 new characters
Tsuna falls
Something about some kid
Both rings start to emit light




Inheritance arc sounds quite good.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 24, 2010)

Interesting new characters 

and a definite big boobed female


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 24, 2010)

future tsuna looks good on the cover .

and seems like it's a nice chapter


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 24, 2010)

Inheritance arc seems interesting!

Anyone reads Deadman Wonderland here?
Adelheid instantly reminds me of the female warden, I forgot her name


----------



## samnas (Mar 24, 2010)

^ She looks more like Bayonetta to me ...

*Spoiler*: __ 



BTW those boots&boobs, Amano can draw ...

And her arm band reads "purge" ...




Inheritance arc, gee, it sounds another Vongola vs *someone* before he can actually inherit the Vongola 10th position ...


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 25, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Inheritance arc seems interesting!



I'm with you on this one - seems highly fascinating.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 25, 2010)

7 new characters with red eyes?

If they end up being demons, I totally called it.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 25, 2010)

what happened to that bird? did it get petrified?

She's an "U.M.A." lol Gokudera-kun 

Kozato is like a cross of Tsuna and Naito

Suzuki is a big boobed girl... Amano can draw sexy ladies it seems

Im curious of Suzuki vs Hibari... seems like they're going to fight


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh Lambo and going back to normal

Oh Kozato has the Sharingan?


----------



## migukuni (Mar 25, 2010)

It's not the sharingan... It's not circular if you haven't noticed


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 25, 2010)

It's a new crossbreed


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks more like a Geass to me


----------



## migukuni (Mar 25, 2010)

If its a geass then that would mean Shitt. P would be the U.M.A (CC)


----------



## rhino25 (Mar 25, 2010)

sheesh, all the crap they've been through and tsnua is still the same as he was in chap1... a hopeless idiot. he's still crying about the mafia when he already freakin knows he will become the boss. that's some serious denial.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 25, 2010)

That's his personality 

Just because you saved the world by being a mafia, doesn't mean he can accept it


----------



## Achilles (Mar 25, 2010)

Shit P?  and the bandage kids name's *Ko*zato *Enma*. :ho

I can't wait to see what that wimpy kids Dying Will mode equivalent is.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah Enma was a give away to them beings demons.

Watch just watch


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 25, 2010)

wtf tsuna.

honestly why the fuck did you go back to your whimpy self.

it's almost like the time warp removed all the badassness he gained


----------



## migukuni (Mar 25, 2010)

Tsuna is never bad ass

Hyper Tsuna is the bad ass


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 25, 2010)

Speaking of which dont hyper Tsuna's eyes resembel the eyes of these newcomers?


----------



## migukuni (Mar 25, 2010)

Hmmm... Not really tbh... It looks more like Uni's or Gokudera's (when he's using his contacts) its orange too unlike the newcomers which are red...

I think only Kozato Enma has the symbol in his eyes

so which do you think would win in the hibari vs Suzuki?


----------



## hussamb (Mar 25, 2010)

hibari vs Suzuki
i want to know what will happen now!!!
if hibari got his ass kicked from a girl this would be a very bad thing.
every one knows that hibari is the 2nd strongest after tsuna!!! and for some one like him to defeated by a GIRL ..... WTF!!!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 25, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Speaking of which dont hyper Tsuna's eyes resembel the eyes of these newcomers?



Probably the same within YYH. Remember how Yusuke looked before and after turning demon fighting Sensui. Some wierd explanation behind it most likely.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 25, 2010)

I doubt Hibari will lose, Suzuki will probably underestimate him and the two will fight to a stand still(without either one using any special abilities) then just as Suzuki is about to get serious, the fight will be interrupted.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 25, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if Hibari and Suzuki becomes friends... maybe suzuki won't be a "herbivore" in hibari's eyes (since she's the first girl with big boobs -Bianchi didn't have exceptionally big boobs from what I remember-)


----------



## samnas (Mar 25, 2010)

^ And here comes a new Hibari pairing ...

Shitt P. sounds so lame ... BTW, are these guys really middle schooler? They don't look so ...

So that Enma kid also had Sky ring? It reacted to Tsuna's Sky ring ...


----------



## migukuni (Mar 25, 2010)

Shitt P. Is an U.M.A according to Gokudera, she's emitting waves

so is she an alien or a demon and what kind of waves is she emitting... 
So could she be the mist?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2010)

When you have to introduce a boat load of new characters, there's nothing like the new transfer students plot to get things rolling along 

Hibari's disciplinary committee seems to have an outside threat that seems to be in position to take it over and it's been awhile since we've seen "No Good Tsuna" get picked on by bullies.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 25, 2010)

I actually think this is the first time he was beaten up by bullies (shown to that extent atleast)... Am I wrong?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 25, 2010)

hussamb said:


> hibari vs Suzuki
> i want to know what will happen now!!!
> if hibari got his ass kicked from a girl this would be a very bad thing.
> every one knows that hibari is the 2nd strongest after tsuna!!! and for some one like him to defeated by a GIRL ..... WTF!!!


GRRR!  My fangirl senses can't have my prettiness losing to a CHICK!

GRRR! My fanboy senses can't have cool guy losing to TITS!

So...which one applies, huss?


----------



## samnas (Mar 25, 2010)

Honestly i don't think any Vongola Guardian will lose so soon ... They just got back from future with "new power" ... Its too quick for them to lose ...


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 25, 2010)

wtf is Lady Gaga doing in KHR?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2010)

After 582357823489012 battles, Tsuna still is a wuss and doesn't want to be the boss.

COME ON NOW!


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2010)

Hyper mode Tsuna is badass, the base is just trash about the chapter, i'll not say many, it's the beginning  of the new arc, i think interesting things are gonna happen and this kid Enma is gonna be either a valuable ally or a great arc nemesis, i hope generally to see a cool arc this time


----------



## axellover2 (Mar 25, 2010)

What about the Varia and Dino who got those memories of the future. I hope they show up soon.


I hope this new girl with boobs dosent throw out some type of cooking power.It would be interesting to see Hibari lose to her.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 25, 2010)

If Tsuna or any of them lose to these new guys then there is some serious hacks going on. There is not way they can just beat 1 of the trinity sets and then lose to some low class ring.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm glad that they skipped that 'daily life' stuff and are starting a new arc right away.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 25, 2010)

Her name is Shitt.

Okay, not too excited about this new arc


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 25, 2010)

lol, Shit P.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 26, 2010)

spaZ said:


> If Tsuna or any of them lose to these new guys then there is some serious hacks going on. There is not way they can just beat 1 of the trinity sets and then lose to some low class ring.



not exactly... If you remember Tsuna and the guardians powers right now are those of the 1st gen... Meaning that the Generations before them had the same level of powers as they have now (or atleast the 1st Gen's are as strong or stronger than they're current level, then we can assume that the other (stronger) Mafia's higher ranks should have a power close to theirs)...

This vongola inheritance thing and so... this is probably Amano's way of giving them (the current vongola) an original ability that is not a copy from the 1st gen's...


----------



## migukuni (Mar 26, 2010)

oh... Suzuki Adelheid... I'm guessing she's half german... that's why she's tall and big t~~~... So a German Mafia or still Italian Mafia (Italy and Germany has good relations right IIRC)


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 26, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Her name is Shitt.
> 
> Okay, not too excited about this new arc



 indeed

I wonder whats gonna happen with that bitch squaring up to Hibari sama


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 26, 2010)

Hibari will bite you to death no matter what race, religion or sex you are. He's an equal opportunity asskicker.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah....this arc is of to a start...sort of


----------



## bURN (Mar 27, 2010)

so one manga dropped KHR?


----------



## migukuni (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't remember them doing that 

where did you get that absurd thing


----------



## bURN (Mar 27, 2010)

making an assumption because i havent seen a chapter uploaded in two weeks


----------



## migukuni (Mar 27, 2010)

they uploaded 4 days ago... KHR has earlier releases now its now together with OP, naruto and bleach and sometimes earlier...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 27, 2010)

bURN said:


> making an assumption because i havent seen a chapter uploaded in two weeks



 have u hit the "refresh: button?....
that always works for me


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 27, 2010)

Shitt P and Enma?

Shit, Pee and Enema?

Sorry. Had to.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, this arc started bad. Was actually expecting some cool down daily life chapters with Dying Will actually being somewhat relevant.

Guess my aspirations were too high.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 27, 2010)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Shitt P and Enma?
> 
> Shit, Pee and Enema?
> 
> Sorry. Had to.




My thoughts of this arc.. I'm leaning towards the "this arc will be shit" but I suppose its too early to judge


----------



## Jinibea (Mar 27, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Well, this arc started bad. Was actually expecting some cool down daily life chapters with Dying Will actually being somewhat relevant.
> 
> Guess my aspirations were too high.



Its shounen. 

Godforbid they stop the action.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 28, 2010)

The name "Shitt P" alone already makes everything start off on the wrong foot. What kind of drugs were the editors on to let that one get approved?


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2010)

Shitt P. . Godamn, when I saw that I lol'd


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 29, 2010)

*Lady gaga makes a guest appearance on KHR*


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The name "Shitt P" alone already makes everything start off on the wrong foot. What kind of drugs were the editors on to let that one get approved?



Being japanese probably helps

Shitt Please.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2010)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> *Lady gaga makes a guest appearance on KHR*



 .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 29, 2010)

What's her box power going to be? You can't read her pokerface?


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2010)

No more Boxes please :V


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 29, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> No more Boxes please :V



Not at all!!! dont u remember, they left them in the future.... they're now have more rings instead


----------



## migukuni (Mar 30, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What's her box power going to be? You can't read her pokerface?



you mean wave right? she's probably either mist, storm or lightning 

or whatever an U.M.A. releases


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh yeah.. Rings .___.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 30, 2010)

Where are the spoilahsss ;.; some Jump stuff has been released :<


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 30, 2010)

Usually dont get spoilers until a day or two after the HST gets their spoilers


----------



## Sen (Mar 31, 2010)

That was a really disappointing first new chapter   I hope it will get better soon, I don't know, at least I didn't really find it that interesting.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 31, 2010)

I thought it was okay but I was disappointed new people were introduced straight away. I was hoping for a little break where you get to see the Guardians just have a bit of a daily life instead of going straight into action again.


----------



## samnas (Mar 31, 2010)

So the spoilers for 284:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Other transfer students have also come out.

At Yamamoto's place, he looks like an old man.
Says he's his friend in baseball.

Ryohei is sitting in some green place.
Friend in boxing? Says he likes to fight.

Another transfer student wearing a hat, came from Pachinko (Japanese Pinball) shop
He passes Chrome.

Suzuki still disputes Hibari.

Tsuna chases after Enma
Enma starts sewing his pants on the reiverside.
Strange place to sew, then falls.....
Help ....... Eventually Tsuna saves him.

Emma is in Tsuna's house
And became friends.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, that just seems... Hmm.


----------



## Sen (Mar 31, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I thought it was okay but I was disappointed new people were introduced straight away. I was hoping for a little break where you get to see the Guardians just have a bit of a daily life instead of going straight into action again.



Yeah same here   Would've been nice to just focus on them for a bit, at least for a couple chapters.  



samnas said:


> So the spoilers for 284:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I normally wouldn't read spoilers but I figured since it's the beginning of the arc 

Sounds a bit boring but I suppose it's natural too that they'd end up friends.  Wonder when the real action will start


----------



## samnas (Mar 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



For the Ryohei's part, I am not sure if 青葉/Aoba (meaning 'fresh leaves') is a guy's name.

If yes then it could be the guy named Aoba Kouyou that met Ryohei.


----------



## Sen (Mar 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Probably that guy, it seems like they are all meeting up and becoming friends, wonder if those characters will be sticking around for a long time then.


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (Mar 31, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> I thought it was okay but I was disappointed new people were introduced straight away. I was hoping for a little break where you get to see the Guardians just have a bit of a daily life instead of going straight into action again.



that daily life stuff is just unfunny filler..........well its not my comedy seeing as it isn't very intelligent i.e. it being aimed for 10 year olds


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 31, 2010)

MUST.... RESIST... THE TEMPTATION... OF THE SPOILER BUTTONS


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 31, 2010)

CLICK THEEEEMMMM


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 31, 2010)

*uzumaki-naruto* said:


> that daily life stuff is just unfunny filler..........well its not my comedy seeing as it isn't very intelligent i.e. it being aimed for 10 year olds



Well I liked it .


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 31, 2010)

don't know if it's being posted here already but this guys seems to be the new guardian with the ''snow ring''



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## samnas (Mar 31, 2010)

^ That's for Nintendo DS.

Here's its PV

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]3iStywN1Tho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 31, 2010)

Omg I cant wait for this to get into England Dubs


----------



## Blade (Mar 31, 2010)

Why the new arc seems kinda *shitt*?


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 31, 2010)

Be Patient Boy >:I


----------



## Blade (Mar 31, 2010)

After 50-60 chapters it will be interesting again


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 31, 2010)

Exactly.
Patience.
.


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 31, 2010)

that's way to long 
but i'll be patience


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 31, 2010)

Even though things will be slowing down, I'm looking forward to more chapters.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh a snow guardian in the DS, thats cool


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 31, 2010)

downspout said:


> *KHR 284* is out. raw files only by raw paradise
> DL here..



thanks for raws .


----------



## migukuni (Apr 1, 2010)

Its actually guardian of hail IIRC

I loved the new chapter, sorry for those who didn't


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 1, 2010)

I will not read the RAW >:I


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh shi--- So there is. 
I want me some Aoba.

EDIT: Holy crap could that girl have any bigger tits? Jesus Christ Amano, trying to be like Kubo are we now?
Also I spy a straight pairing for Hibari now with Miss. Bigtits. Pssh.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 1, 2010)

Aoba is Ryohei's interest :ho


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 1, 2010)

I like the Bullied kid aswell. He's so cute .


----------



## migukuni (Apr 1, 2010)

kozato? yeh he kinda is


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 1, 2010)

Especially when he laughed at Tsuna. His face just looked so at ease .


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 1, 2010)

felt like filler. Nothing actually happened


----------



## migukuni (Apr 1, 2010)

actually there is... amano is telling us that the new arrivals are making bonds with the vongola family, and reborn not knowing about shimon is something to be noted off... Reborn is supposed to be the strongest hitman, and he pretty much knows all the high ranking mafia's and he said it himself he's not interested with weak mafia's like the bovino family (or lambo to be more precise) and not knowing shimon should make the shimon family weak (if there is one) but it doesnt seem to be the case if Reborn actually researched who they are


----------



## Kage no Yume (Apr 1, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> felt like filler. Nothing actually happened



Well, we got the idea that each of the Shimon transfer students could be shadowing a corresponding Vongola family member.  Slightly hinted at in the first chapter of the new arc, but pretty much solidified in this one.



I don't know, I'm still wondering where the manga will go from here when it comes to battles.  Weren't the Vongola rings, Mare rings, and the Pacifiers supposed to be the triforces of the KHR world?  And wasn't Byakuran able to defeat all other foes when conquering the parallel universes, with only one universe's Vongola family standing a chance?

So how are any future enemies going to compare to such strength, especially when they still have the Vongola boxes?  I think Amano might have hyped up Byakuran and the Mare rings a bit too much.  Or maybe the rings/boxes are going to get stolen?  Although it seems as though the Shimon students have rings of their own...


I'll admit that the inheritance ceremony sounds pretty damn interesting though.




Kelsey♥ said:


> I like the Bullied kid aswell. He's so cute .



Until this chapter, I never really took the whole KHR fanservice thing seriously.  But that cuteness was obviously intentional; I'm predicting that the number of KHR fanfictions is going to skyrocket if the Shimon students play a large role in this next arc.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 1, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Oh shi--- So there is.
> I want me some Aoba.
> 
> EDIT: Holy crap could that girl have any bigger tits? Jesus Christ Amano, trying to be like Kubo are we now?
> Also I spy a straight pairing for Hibari now with Miss. Bigtits. Pssh.



Big tits 

Must read this chapter


----------



## migukuni (Apr 1, 2010)

If everyone remembers, the powers of the current vongola family is a rip off to the 1st generation and are basically borrowing their abilities, meaning that the 1st generation of vongola (and the other high ranking mafia's) should be around that level... In my opinion the reason why Byakuran defeated everyone was because of his interdimensional travel, knowing the weakness of each family with just one fight is a very useful ability especially if he has a gazillion alternate universe to try it out on. The tri-ni-sette are the strongest rings, but it was also said the higher ranking mafia rings also surpassed A-rings or in that level but not as strong as the tri-ni-sette

yeh, having two Boxing Idiots is a hint to the rise of fanfictions


----------



## Kage no Yume (Apr 1, 2010)

migukuni said:


> If everyone remembers, the powers of the current vongola family is a rip off to the 1st generation and are basically borrowing their abilities, meaning that the 1st generation of vongola (and the other high ranking mafia's) should be around that level... In my opinion the reason why Byakuran defeated everyone was because of his interdimensional travel, knowing the weakness of each family with just one fight is a very useful ability especially if he has a gazillion alternate universe to try it out on. The tri-ni-sette are the strongest rings, but it was also said the higher ranking mafia rings also surpassed A-rings or in that level but not as strong as the tri-ni-sette
> 
> yeh, having two Boxing Idiots is a hint to the rise of fanfictions



I guess it could have been more his ability than his actual strength that enabled him to conquer the universes.  And I guess I shouldn't be that worried since giving the protagonists the strongest items/techniques/etc is actually quite common in manga, and those still manage to handle conflict in the story rather well.


Anyways, I'm glad the series is taking a slightly lighter tone in this arc.  The atmosphere of the Future arc was kinda depressing.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 1, 2010)

If the shimon becomes enemies after being friends in this arc (as in helping them out in a tight spot without seemingly ulterior motives), then it'll be a bit depressing


----------



## shadowlords (Apr 1, 2010)

It feels like the series is going back to its roots which is good.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 1, 2010)

Cant wait to see whats in store with these guys :33.


----------



## samnas (Apr 1, 2010)

Damn those boobs, but really Hibari should get angry at how she used force against the students of his school ...

And why every transfer student seemed so similar to their Vongola counterpart ...

Large is still not here, i wonder how he will meet Lambo ...


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 1, 2010)

I really dont like miss big titties already. She isnt even that pretty.


----------



## axellover2 (Apr 1, 2010)

^She has boobs though, which is a change of pace


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 1, 2010)

That isnt good for me :v


----------



## emROARS (Apr 1, 2010)

Suzuki can_not_ be in middle school, not with boobs like that.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 1, 2010)

a good chapter. i enjoyed the little ryohei scene the most.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 1, 2010)

emROARS said:


> Suzuki can_not_ be in middle school, not with boobs like that.



she's german i think, adelheid is a german last name...



cbark42 said:


> a good chapter. i enjoyed the little ryohei scene the most.



exacta! I agree


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Apr 1, 2010)

emROARS said:


> Suzuki can_not_ be in middle school, not with boobs like that.



She's hardly the most unrealistically proportioned anime/manga middle school student ever. I think it's possible that she's an older person posing as a student, but I wouldn't put it past Amano to have her actually be 14.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 1, 2010)

Suzuki is german... so, she should be bigger compared to japanese women


----------



## Gabe (Apr 1, 2010)

new chapter was okay i wonder who the new people are.


----------



## Ukoku (Apr 2, 2010)

If Suzuki's supposed to be in the same grade as Hibari, then she's 16. 

Either way, her boobs are fine


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 2, 2010)

Ukoku said:


> If Suzuki's supposed to be in the same grade as Hibari, then she's 16.
> 
> Either way, *her boobs are fine*



agreed. it is a nice change from the usual tall lolis.


----------



## Will Smith (Apr 2, 2010)

So, is Hibari gonna smack a bitch or wut?


----------



## Ukoku (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## hazashi (Apr 2, 2010)

It would be cool if hibari got to hit that


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 2, 2010)

Hibari cannot be put with a girl . My YamaHiba dreams would be over .


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 2, 2010)

! I was thinking that way too.

-------------​
I thought the panel with Tsuna on the last page was _adorable_ so I cropped it and used it in my avatar. :3


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 2, 2010)

^ The one where the Bullied Boy (Sorry I forget his name easily) where he laughed too was adorable pek


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 2, 2010)

So all the new students are paired with the family in someway. I wonder what Reborn found out at the end of the chapter.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 2, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> ^ The one where the Bullied Boy (Sorry I forget his name easily) where he laughed too was adorable pek



Yeah he is Kozato Enma, and he looks nice, but he looks kinda worst than the old Tsuna  (counting that Tsuna hasn?t changed so much)


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 2, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Hibari cannot be put with a girl . My YamaHiba dreams would be over .



HibaDino


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 3, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Yeah he is Kozato Enma, and he looks nice, but he looks kinda worst than the old Tsuna  (counting that Tsuna hasn?t changed so much)



Enma, I will remmeber is his name :V I just love how cute he looks. I'm a sucker for a cutie.



Mist Puppet said:


> HibaDino



YamaHiba


----------



## Blade (Apr 3, 2010)

So basically the new kids are mafia members (or will be like) Vongola, each new character has almost same personality with the Vongola members, they are gonna be either arc rivals or new friends

awesome twist

i hope Amano knows what she is doing


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 3, 2010)

Amano better lead this arc into awesomeness.


----------



## Blade (Apr 3, 2010)

Enma will have a Hyper Crying Will mode in addition to Tsuna's

Tsuna will reach a new wimp mode level, then their epic confrontation  will start

Xanxus comes from nowhere and headshots both of them for his lulz

Everyone will have faces like this:

Wtf


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope we get some Enma and Aoba moments.
Whut.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 3, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Oh shi--- So there is.
> I want me some Aoba.
> 
> EDIT: Holy crap could that girl have any bigger tits? Jesus Christ Amano, trying to be like Kubo are we now?
> Also I spy a straight pairing for Hibari now with Miss. Bigtits. Pssh.



This post is like jealousy, but not quite it.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 3, 2010)

Its half jealously and fandom rage? .
Though tbh, I wrote with not one ounce of Jealousy.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 4, 2010)

Aoba is gonna be paired up with Ryohei


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 4, 2010)

Ohh psshhhh.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 4, 2010)

oh shi~~~

Knuckle is hot too pek


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes Knuckle is hot. He's just Yamamoto with a bandage on his nose :v


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 4, 2010)

Loved the new opening and ending. Primo is so cute and his voice is sexy in the anime.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 4, 2010)

^           Trudat


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 4, 2010)

So that new girl will pair with Hibari??


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 4, 2010)

she has extremely big boobs.  So nothing like a khr character


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2010)

i didnt know thers a thread in here 0-0


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 4, 2010)

hyper wolfy where is your sig from?
Vongola in white suits?
That looks awesome


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2010)

Reborn CCG website pek they have loads of never be seen cards with characters in different costumes 
I Ger avatars and banners out of them :33
i just made 1,000 psts


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 4, 2010)

Soichiro said:


> she has extremely big boobs.  So nothing like a khr character



That what make her interesting()


----------



## migukuni (Apr 5, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Yes Knuckle is hot. He's just Yamamoto with a bandage on his nose :v



nah, he looks like ryohei really only with black hair



T7 Bateman said:


> Loved the new opening and ending. Primo is so cute and his voice is sexy in the anime.



true true 



Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Reborn CCG website pek they have loads of never be seen cards with characters in different costumes
> I Ger avatars and banners out of them :33
> i just made 1,000 psts



make me a ryohei one


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 5, 2010)

He looks like Yama .


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 5, 2010)

He Looks like a Priest


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 5, 2010)

Primo Rain is cute.


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 5, 2010)

Primo Mist is Badass and sounded like he wanted to rape chrome


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 5, 2010)

Cloud > Mist :I


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 5, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Cloud > Mist :I



 oh my .


----------



## migukuni (Apr 5, 2010)

Primo Sun is the sexiest, I wanna see whats under the priest clothes 

Mist is a pedo


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 5, 2010)

Mist did look like a Pedo .


----------



## valerian (Apr 5, 2010)

That girl looks really awkward with those breasts


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 5, 2010)

Its because were not used to it in KHR .


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 5, 2010)

Amano sensei was told by fan boys to added juicy apples


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol what the hell .


----------



## Adagio (Apr 5, 2010)

Breasts are always welcome  wonder if she and Hibari will get into any further "action"


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 5, 2010)

^ NO, NO THEY WONT .


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 5, 2010)

bound to Hibari's bride


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 5, 2010)

.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 5, 2010)

She's violent, wears stockings and has a nice rack.

I'd say Hibari's met his perfect woman.


----------



## Kenshiro (Apr 5, 2010)

The new arc doesn't look too promising, hope it ain't as shitty as the Future arc.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 5, 2010)

^ what first person i heard saying that


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 5, 2010)

Im looking forward to the development of this arc.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 6, 2010)

Seems interesting enough. Though of course, still hate the fact that Tsuna's still a wimp after going through such hellish situations. Such things tend to make a man out of pussies. Meh, at least it's back to the school mafia setting.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 6, 2010)

Kenshiro said:


> The new arc doesn't look too promising, hope it ain't as shitty as the Future arc.



first I heard


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 6, 2010)

Tsuna will never be a real man :V


----------



## migukuni (Apr 6, 2010)

he's bound to be forever a real Uke


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 6, 2010)

It will be the day I see him as Seme V___V


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 6, 2010)

but Future Tsuna was a real man


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh hell yeah .


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2010)

I find the shock and energy over 'attractive' breasts hilarious in this thread.  Shounen manga my ass.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 6, 2010)

.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 6, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> I find the shock and energy over 'attractive' breasts hilarious in this thread.  Shounen manga my ass.



It is drawn by a woman and tbh, all the males in the series are pretty attractive while the females are a little plain (except maybe chrome). Whatcha expect?


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 6, 2010)

Chrome is cute <:


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2010)

emROARS said:


> It is drawn by a woman and tbh, all the males in the series are pretty attractive while the females are a little plain (except maybe chrome). Whatcha expect?


Oh, this is pretty much what I expect.  I know details about KHR, it's still just as funny.


Agmaster said:


> GRRR!  My fangirl senses can't have my  prettiness losing to a CHICK!
> 
> GRRR! My fanboy senses can't have cool guy losing to TITS!
> 
> So...which one applies, huss?


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (Apr 6, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Seems interesting enough. Though of course, still hate the fact that Tsuna's still a wimp after going through such hellish situations. Such things tend to make a man out of pussies. Meh, at least it's back to the school mafia setting.



Thats his personality and all during the future arc he wanted everything to go back to *normal*........so by following your wishes it would of contradicted his whole goal,aye?


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 6, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Oh, this is pretty much what I expect.  I know details about KHR, it's still just as funny.



Mine would apply to the second one. :I


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 6, 2010)

Kelsey it's very nice your sig with the Primo Cloud :33 but Knuckle its better


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 6, 2010)

Sankyuu :33.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 6, 2010)

Soichiro said:


> but Future Tsuna was a real man


Indeed. 
Well, maybe if Kyoko and his mother die, because this manga lacks tragedy, he'll grow a spine and be a real man like Future Tsuna. :ho

Or not.. 

Oh well, I'll just skip ever pussy Tsuna scenes. Problem solved.



*uzumaki-naruto* said:


> Thats his personality and all during the future arc he wanted everything to go back to *normal*........so by following your wishes it would of contradicted his whole goal,aye?


Yeah, you didn't get that quite right there.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 7, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Kelsey it's very nice your sig with the Primo Cloud :33 but Knuckle its better



EXACTA!!!!

Knuckle is smexy too... pek


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 7, 2010)

FFF ALAUDE > KNUCKLES.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 7, 2010)

Alaude is uke for knuckle's? pek

> means Alaude opens legs for knuckle's right


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 7, 2010)

. 
.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 7, 2010)

I think that's your acceptance face


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 7, 2010)

No its not >:I


----------



## migukuni (Apr 7, 2010)

so who's gonna seme alaude?


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 7, 2010)

Primo or Rain >:I


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't agree with any of those


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 7, 2010)

Ohh pshhh.

I want more Enma in the next chappy guuys :V


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 7, 2010)

And I want more Adelheid


----------



## samnas (Apr 7, 2010)

lol at the spoilers ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



One to one battle between Hibari and Suzuki on the rooftop.

Tsuna stops them.

Reborn: "These guys are from the Simon family, they are invited for the inheritance ceremony of the Vongola Boss and they are also mafia."

7 days until the inheritance ceremony.

Suzuki's weapon is a folding fan.

When I saw 'harisen', I laughed.

Shitt. P comes on a bicycle.
She rides a recumbent bicycle to school.

Because Simon family is a guest.
It is boss's duty to stop useless contention ...... BY Reborn

Is it not becoming another tournament battle ...?


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 7, 2010)

A fan   .


----------



## samnas (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah it kinda suits her style and Hibari is about to get owned ...


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 7, 2010)

Fuck that. Hibari isnt that weak.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 7, 2010)

Common you know very well that hibari will lose hard and then he will dissapear for training and come back to whoop ass in the final battle.


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 7, 2010)

how can hibari lose to such a girl . I mean they've being training in the future harder then that freaken girl ever can imagine to train.

the simon family doesn't know what's awaiting them


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2010)

typical cliche ''lost'' moments, nothing new about that, Hibari later will power up then he will pwn her, typical shonen


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 7, 2010)

He best do. I aint having ma boi lose to a big titted chick.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 7, 2010)

Well if I lose against a girl like that, I wouldn´t be angry about it , 
and I don´t think Hibari will lose, maybe a draw?


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 7, 2010)

they are saying Tsuna will stop them in hyper mode .

like he stoped hibari and mukuro on the arcobaleno filler


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> He best do. I aint having ma boi lose to a big titted chick.



Hot Boob chick rocks but damn, why she has to lose from a minor character


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Well if I lose against a girl like that, I wouldn´t be angry about it ,



the chick is superb


----------



## Richyy321 (Apr 7, 2010)

just caught up with KHR 
i dnt see how hibari could loose after all they've been through...handcuffs ftw


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 7, 2010)

Handcuffs


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 7, 2010)

Richyy321 said:


> just caught up with KHR
> i dnt see how hibari could loose after all they've been through...handcuffs ftw



finally someone who thinks that way to


----------



## migukuni (Apr 8, 2010)

hibari loses to boob flash... always works...


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 8, 2010)

Hibari doesnt like boobs .


----------



## migukuni (Apr 8, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't like it


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 8, 2010)

Haha, I'm sure .


----------



## Adagio (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm going to laugh if we see Hibari flush at the sight of a boob flash


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 8, 2010)

If she bangs her tits out then I'm straight .


----------



## migukuni (Apr 8, 2010)

Where is the chapter


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 8, 2010)

You, migu, head back to the KHR FC :V


----------



## Amae (Apr 8, 2010)

One thing I really dislike is when a group of characters are introduced who are basically carbon-copies of the main group, but it seems it's only a select few, so it isn't all bad. 

I was kind of annoyed every time Tsuna said that Enma reminded him of the "old me", you're exactly the same as you ever were - It's not really funny seeing them portrayed as incompetent losers, and nothing's ever funny when Lambo is involved (except when Reborn is beating the crap out of him). I wasn't a big fan of the Ryohei/Aoba interaction .... every time he gets screen time, I cry a little. I'm just wondering where this all is exactly going.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 8, 2010)

Amae said:


> One thing I really dislike is when a group of characters are introduced who are basically carbon-copies of the main group, but it seems it's only a select few, so it isn't all bad.
> 
> I was kind of annoyed every time Tsuna said that Enma reminded him of the "old me", you're exactly the same as you ever were - It's not really funny seeing them portrayed as incompetent losers, and nothing's ever funny when Lambo is involved (except when Reborn is beating the crap out of him). I wasn't a big fan of the *Ryohei/Aoba interaction* .... every time he gets screen time, I cry a little. I'm just wondering where this all is exactly going.



I really wish you'd stop bashing ryohei 
just because you don't appreciate his extremeness means that everyone else doesn't either


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 8, 2010)

Dont worry migu .


----------



## migukuni (Apr 8, 2010)

ohhh... this is the cover of the Reborn: Hidden Bullet feat. Ryohei and Hibari



and again yes its by amano-sensei


----------



## Meztryn (Apr 8, 2010)

I herd you said Bewbz?!


----------



## Amae (Apr 8, 2010)

migukuni said:


> I really wish you'd stop bashing ryohei
> just because you don't appreciate his extremeness means that everyone else doesn't either


I hate him to the extreme!! I despise Ryohei, I sincerely hope he has the same amount of screen time he had in the last arc.


----------



## Ukoku (Apr 8, 2010)

Raw's out on RP. PANTY SHOTS FTW!!!


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah Tsuna stopped them as in the spoilers, but it was in a pathetic form you should see it guys.


----------



## samnas (Apr 8, 2010)

I am in love with Suzuki ...


Daym ...


----------



## Ukoku (Apr 8, 2010)

Adelheid's legs


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 8, 2010)

shit p on her bike managed to look even stupider than i thought it would. i can see why gokudera is interested in her.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 9, 2010)

Uwa, nice chapter... I'm liking adelheid 

she's cool and lol at Aoba nosebleeding to adelheids panties


----------



## emROARS (Apr 9, 2010)

Enma's getting more adorable by the minute pek


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 9, 2010)

Tsuna had to get in the way right before that boobie chan has gonna get bitten to death


----------



## migukuni (Apr 9, 2010)

seems like an even match to me 

minus the handcuffs of course


----------



## migukuni (Apr 9, 2010)

thay haven't fought all out yet, but I do have doubts of the shimon being stronger but meh...

so that's where the panty shot was... OM didn't include the panty shot lol


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 9, 2010)

I liked this chapter. Too bad the fight got broken up. 

I like the Shimnon family so far, and I wonder if other families will be showing up for this inheritance ceremony. . .


----------



## migukuni (Apr 9, 2010)

other familia's should 

I'm liking adelheid


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 9, 2010)

Adelheid is the only interesting new one there. The others are boring as fuck.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 9, 2010)

Aoba is okay, the guy who met chrome in passing I'm curious about, Shitt P. is a total mystery and I wanna know how she flies, Enma is a cutie... others are mehhh


----------



## silly (Apr 9, 2010)

Did they omit the page because of censure ?


----------



## migukuni (Apr 9, 2010)

probably forgot it coz it doesn't have a talk scene, so no need to translate the page?


----------



## valerian (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone know where I could find this page?


----------



## shadowlords (Apr 9, 2010)

Hibari was about to bite her to death!


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2010)

will tsuna have to fight the new family or are they going to be his friends wonder why they got called to the ceremony.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 9, 2010)

Enma is adorable.
That big titted chick is annoying.
Hibari looked funny when he looked down on Tsuna.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey, look! It's Onigiri, Toutaku, Szayel, Lady Gaga, Kuwabara and... Titties McGee.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 9, 2010)

Szayel  .


----------



## Velocity (Apr 9, 2010)

Two predictions of this arc -

1. Enma is the leader and the strongest.
2. One of the Mafia families will have a member who challenges Tsuna's right as heir.

It's so obvious it hurts. But Amano always delivers, so it'll be awesome anyway.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 9, 2010)

Woah some interesting new characters. After seeing that kendo sword with him its clear to say Kauru might be a swordsmen.As Gokudera says, Shitt.P is obviously an alien. "That's another Violation. I'm the only one who can bring weapons to school." Hibari lol. Those flames Adelheid emitted look like Rain flames based on their shape, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 9, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> 2. One of the Mafia families will have a member who challenges Tsuna's right as heir.


This is what I'm thinking is going to happen as of now. Seems so predictable, yeah, but the arcs are never /too/ bad.

Though, I thought the ending to the future arc was just . Byakuran went out in a poor manner. . .


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 9, 2010)

Hiroshi, this is totally off topic but why does it say "Recent poster; Hiroshi" when your username says Hesed? .


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 9, 2010)

ulius said:


> WTH? Is someone at One Manga a Hibari fangirl? Trying to hide that shit
> 
> I keed, I keed.
> 
> I forgot about that fedora wearing guy (I'll deem him K Fed). I guess he's still stalking Chrome.



I had the same thought, I was like, wait but they're only with six of them...

I guess Lambo and Chrome are really missable because later I noticed, oh waii they aren't there either


----------



## emROARS (Apr 9, 2010)

ulius said:


> WTH? Is someone at One Manga a Hibari fangirl? Trying to hide that shit
> 
> I keed, I keed.
> 
> *I forgot about that fedora wearing guy (I'll deem him K Fed). I guess he's still stalking Chrome.*



Mukuro won't be too happy someone looking at his chrome that way


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 9, 2010)

Mukuro... RAGE.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes...Mukuro's Chrome...she belongs to him...


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 9, 2010)

Calm down Riku .


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 9, 2010)

i want Enma to replace Tsuna as the new protagonist


----------



## Kenju (Apr 9, 2010)

But Tsuna is still cool


----------



## Achilles (Apr 9, 2010)

Bubi said:


> i want Enma to replace Tsuna as the new protagonist



But he's just a ginger kid Tsuna with sharingan.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 9, 2010)

ulius said:


> But he's just a ginger kid Tsuna with sharingan.



Fuck you .
He's red not orange haired


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 9, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Calm down Riku .



but I miss Chrome and Mukuro


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 9, 2010)

dont worry .


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 9, 2010)

Hibari, Hibari, Hibaripek. Just had to show my love. 

Leave Tsuna alone with his goofy cute self. I just love him. Plus when he is in X-Burner mode the sex appeal just flows off of him.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 9, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> but I miss Chrome and Mukuro



mmm thats good, in my case I only miss Chrome


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 9, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Hiroshi, this is totally off topic but why does it say "Recent poster; Hiroshi" when your username says Hesed? .


Hesed is a mask. My user name is still Hiroshi. :3



T7 Bateman said:


> Hibari, Hibari, Hibaripek. Just had to show my love.


I thought of the same thing. xD


----------



## migukuni (Apr 10, 2010)

Julie is Adelheids errand boy


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 10, 2010)

Hibari being awesome was the only real good thing about this chapter.

The rest was pretty meh.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 10, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Fuck you .
> He's red not orange haired



That's the same thing. 
And watch your fucking mouth.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure kelsey would fuck you ulius...


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Apr 10, 2010)

*gets caught up on KHR*

............

KHR fanservice, for MALES?????


----------



## migukuni (Apr 10, 2010)

@lee, of course there is, I remember a bath scene with kyoko, haru, bianchi and chrome in the future arc 

but it is the first time, someone with melons is present


----------



## Kenju (Apr 10, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> *gets caught up on KHR*
> 
> ............
> 
> KHR fanservice, for MALES?????



I know I was Baffled/Proud aswell. Its like your own child starting to walk, or seeing your son look at his first pornography magazine


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 10, 2010)

Amano turned into a sudden pervert .


----------



## Xemnas (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a feeling that Hibari would roflstomp that chick, if he really wanted.

Enma is probably around current Tsuna level, without Vongola rings/boxes. Calling it now. 

Oh yeah, I meant to ask, shouldn't the Future Vongola Family have like massive power-ups now? Considering how strong the past Vongola is from fighting in the future, they should have gotten much more powerful 10 years later.


----------



## samnas (Apr 13, 2010)

Well Suzuki started bleeding with just regular tonfa's ... what would happen if Hibari actually got serious and used his flames ...

I think the Simon family doesn't know about Vongola's future training and about their box/ring weapons ...


----------



## migukuni (Apr 14, 2010)

AizenPwns said:


> I have a feeling that Hibari would roflstomp that chick, if he really wanted.
> 
> Enma is probably around current Tsuna level, without Vongola rings/boxes. Calling it now.
> 
> Oh yeah, I meant to ask, shouldn't the Future Vongola Family have like massive power-ups now? Considering how strong the past Vongola is from fighting in the future, they should have gotten much more powerful 10 years later.



my thoughts exactly, but they might have died before they reached that stage anyways... future is such a changeable lover


----------



## samnas (Apr 14, 2010)

Spoilerssss ...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsuna: Huh, they were the mafia?

Enma: No one asked us, so we didn't have say it ...

Reborn: But its really a very small/puny family ...

Gokudera: What type of inheritance ceremony?

Tsuna: Reborn is just joking ...

Tsuna's dream is to marry Kyoko ... 
After school, he's thinking about what should he do
Worn out Enma appears: "Why not just run away? You have the power that you guys can actually use ..."

Enma left
Tsuna: "There's no escaping it..."

On the roof: "I will not let you go" smash Reborn
Reborn: Opposing forces that are aiming for the inheritance ceremony are headed towards Japan ...
Enemy will also be there.

Tsuna, we see Super Tsuna
-------------------------------
So far they are fighting together.

Now, more and more mafia is coming who were also invited to the inheritance ceremony.
Yes more new characters appear.
-------------------------------
We see a new character whose an enemy

Cloud attribute
Someone hired him as a assassin.
His appearance is not of a human being, but he's a man.
-------------------------------
I called a family [Reborn]
Trad 6, Moukoreirei [no idea, wtf this means] brothers, Geek Family.

They will fight the opposing forces in the inheritance ceremony.

Simon family is very small/puny so they stayed away from dangerous [situations]
9th requested them [Vongola] to take care of them.
-------------------------------
Varia does not matter.
They are not in the opposing forces.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 14, 2010)

Hmm, seems like a fairly boring chapter to be honest. But I guess you cant start the action straight away with a new arc.


----------



## Meztryn (Apr 14, 2010)

Meh, apart from the appearances of some new characters, it's mediocre.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 15, 2010)

chapter is out and lol

hibari and suzuki is the chapter cover

fanboys vs fangirls???

chinese and russian mafia... interesting chapter tbh


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 15, 2010)

Holy crap, one of the mafia families that are coming is the same as my birth name (not telling who)

Also where is the transfer student to oppose Lambo?


----------



## migukuni (Apr 15, 2010)

we don't know who has the ring attributes in the shimon family yet

Enma is probably sky though
Suzuki seems to be rain
Aoba has to be sun
everyone else is still a question


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2010)

I really wonder how stronger opponents can pop out of nowhere and actually pose a challenge.

Byakuran owned each and every single parallel universe, and he was bitchslapped so hard by Tsuna, it's not even funny.

Tsuna > Everyone and everything in every parallel universe


----------



## Sasori (Apr 15, 2010)

^         Agreed.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 15, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I really wonder how stronger opponents can pop out of nowhere and actually pose a challenge.
> 
> Byakuran owned each and every single parallel universe, and he was bitchslapped so hard by Tsuna, it's not even funny.
> 
> Tsuna > Everyone and everything in every parallel universe


Eh, the order of things probably got messed up because of Byakuran's tampering, after he was defeated, or perhaps restored. *shrugs*


----------



## migukuni (Apr 15, 2010)

Come on, seriously, byakuran was strong because of his hive mind.

The current vongola is just as strong as the primo versions or possibly weaker, so no they shouldn't be nigh high stronger than all the other mafia's (since these other mafia's should have primo versions themselves)

Byakuran having zillions of parallel universe to know the weaknesses of each mafia family is what made him hax


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh well. The manga would be over if Tsuna already was the strongest being in the world.

Now he has to bother with all those bitches that don't want him to be the 10th Vongola boss although he doesn't even want to be Vongola boss anyway. Life sux


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 15, 2010)

my quote for enma is sit sit down , watch and learn from Tsuna


----------



## spaZ (Apr 15, 2010)

The vongola ring is suppose to be the most powerful ring in the world... And byakuran destroyed the world so what makes you think there is anyone out there that is stronger then Tsuna??? When byakuran already defeated the strongest.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2010)

Things really feel like they went back to normal now that we have Tsuna in Hyper will dying mode in his first fight since coming back from the future. I wonder how many opposing families will be making an appearance in this arc?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 15, 2010)

nobody should even be able to touch tsuna and his gaurdians if they use flames in a fight. daisy punched _through_ dino and hibari took the same punch to the face without so much as a bloody nose.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 15, 2010)

I want to know how Enma will react after seeing Tsuna´s fight


----------



## samnas (Apr 15, 2010)

^ Enma: "chi, that's it! I can do better"


But seriously, they trained so much in the future, have total control on their flames unlike these guys who just discovered flames and don't even have any boxes ... I am guessing it should be total over kill in this era ...


----------



## Velocity (Apr 15, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> I want to know how Enma will react after seeing Tsuna´s fight



I'm expecting him to protect Tsuna, actually, even if he doesn't need to be protected. I get the feeling Enma is the strongest of the group, but since he's a pacifist and has weak self-confidence, it takes a lot for him to start fighting... Or something.

But yeah, those other Mafia families had better be insanely strong 'cause they don't stand a chance against Tsuna and the others now they have Box Weapons and whatnot.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 15, 2010)

Tsuna's battling Kenshin rejects now? 

And yeah, I'm expecting Enma to bust out his own flame next chapter.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 15, 2010)

Well watching at him I would say he has a Sky flame or at least a rain one


----------



## BVB (Apr 15, 2010)

he definitely has the sky flame because every vongola guardian and tsuna have their counterparts.


----------



## Xemnas (Apr 16, 2010)

The new guy is going to be bitch slapped by Tsuna, that's for sure.

Another thing is, the author just revealed to us that Tsuna can use his flames just like chakra to walk up walls/trees/etc.

I don't think that's ever been shown in KHR until now.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 16, 2010)

he used it against gola mosca before. He always clings to the side of buildings anyways, its the same this time around, except now its a tree


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a feeling that the shimon family is going to be extremely strong mainy due to reborns approach to how weak their supposed to be. _''Always expect the unexpected''_


----------



## migukuni (Apr 16, 2010)

You know I've just thought about it and 25yr old Lambo is hella strong... lightning speed attack, he should be strong enough to take down people with ring and boxes in Byakuran's future

I wouldn't be surprised if they were strong, hibari's tonfa one-shotted a gola mosca and Adelheid tanked it with only a blooded lip


----------



## bubble_lord (Apr 16, 2010)

That assassin is one ugly mofo! I like how these transfer students are going to be allies most likely rather than enemies.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 16, 2010)

Looking forward to the fight <:


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Apr 16, 2010)

migukuni said:


> he used it against gola mosca before. He always clings to the side of buildings anyways, its the same this time around, except now its a tree


He also stood on the wall of the school during his fight with Xanxus.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 17, 2010)

well there you have it


----------



## Adagio (Apr 17, 2010)

I predict power scaling to be shat on during this arc


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 17, 2010)

Adagio said:


> I predict power scaling to be shat on during this arc



Good prediction. I'll go with it as well.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 17, 2010)

I Predict Haru/Kyoko been Mary Sues who gets kidnap now and than


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 17, 2010)

Or they have no relevance what so ever.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 17, 2010)

Tsuna only weakness I doubt it won't be relevant 
Someone need to possese him and make him doing something wrong


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 17, 2010)

Kyoko is just a long fed dream to have her. I doubt romance has time to develop in KHR anymore .


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey Reborn Fans!


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 17, 2010)

Ciaossssss :33 Watching Rebocon 3


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 17, 2010)

Tsuna can still marry Kyoko when he becomes Boss. What a stupid kid. 

I hope Kyoko dies though, maybe Tsuna will finally grow a set of nads.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 18, 2010)

^ I like your thinking .


----------



## migukuni (Apr 18, 2010)

You only like it coz Hibari's chance of taking Tsuna for himself just increased by 100%


----------



## Adagio (Apr 18, 2010)

So... Bianchi and Reborn. How does that exactly work out? 
Hey at least the author is consistent with her view on the role of female leads in her manga. With the exception of Lal and maybe a few others, female mainly are responsible for  cooking and washing  great message to be sending out to the young ladies :ho


----------



## Penance (Apr 18, 2010)

Adagio said:


> So... Bianchi and Reborn. How does that exactly work out?
> Hey at least the author is consistent with her view on the role of female leads in her manga. With the exception of Lal and maybe a few others, female mainly are responsible for  cooking and washing  great message to be sending out to the young ladies :ho



COOK MORE!!!


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 18, 2010)

I like the part in the Concert
where Adult Reborn goes ' Your gunna be a great boss Tsuna'


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 18, 2010)

This arc has potential to be good....


----------



## migukuni (Apr 19, 2010)

Adagio said:


> So... Bianchi and Reborn. How does that exactly work out?
> Hey at least the author is consistent with her view on the role of female leads in her manga. With the exception of Lal and maybe a few others, female mainly are responsible for  cooking and washing  great message to be sending out to the young ladies :ho



Adelheid says otherwise 



Penance said:


> COOK MORE!!!



Bianchi's cooking are all poisonous



Hyper_Wolfy said:


> I like the part in the Concert
> where Adult Reborn goes ' Your gunna be a great boss Tsuna'



what concert? DID I MISS SOMETHING


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 19, 2010)

Penance said:


> COOK MORE!!!


I read that as COCK MORE!!! at first. :ho


----------



## migukuni (Apr 19, 2010)

I did too


----------



## Sine (Apr 19, 2010)

been lull lately. ceremony cant happen soon enough, i wonder if xanxus will go or just show his distaste from afar 


*Spoiler*: __ 



bring back byakuran


----------



## migukuni (Apr 19, 2010)

who is that in your avy?

he's cute


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 19, 2010)

Byakuran sucked ¬ ¬


----------



## migukuni (Apr 22, 2010)

new chapter out!!!

Hai_Priesty


----------



## migukuni (Apr 22, 2010)

lol at julie stalking chrome-chan


----------



## Adagio (Apr 22, 2010)

Enma has a dying will flame in his eyes?  I smell a Shimon family conspiracy against Vongola :ho


----------



## migukuni (Apr 22, 2010)

Now I'm interested with Julie too... a Pedo with the hots for chrome

Enma has the reverse dying will :ho


----------



## Majeh (Apr 22, 2010)

This arc is shaping up too look pretty good. Honestly i now want Tsuna and enma to fight, not as enemies but i guess an intense spar. :ho


----------



## samnas (Apr 22, 2010)

Huh! great news, Enma is the boss ...

And Enma's eyes in the last page, upside down Dying will flames ... could it be the altered dying will??

ROFL @ Shitt P. ...


----------



## blueblip (Apr 22, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Now I'm interested with Julie too... a Pedo with the hots for chrome
> 
> Enma has the reverse dying will :ho


I wonder how happy you'd be now *if*Julie started shadowing Hibari instead of Chrome .

And like the thought of Enma being the anti-flamechrist. But that begs the question; if Enma's family has powerful members like this, why aren't they ranked higher in the mafia world? Why aren't they doing things to improve their status when they clearly don't like being where they are?


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Apr 22, 2010)

Adagio said:


> Enma has a dying will flame in his eyes?  I smell a Shimon family conspiracy against Vongola :ho



I concur. I think there will probably be a showdown between the Shimon and the Vongola eventually. It may be a mirror match since the Shimon familigia resembles the Vongola.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow the flame in Enma's eye is cool. 

Lol Julie, freaking Pedo .

I hope the Shimon Family arent like, evil or something like that, I want them to side with Vongola ;__;


----------



## bubble_lord (Apr 22, 2010)

That was a really fugly assassin, didn't even look human! Altered dying will sounds interesting and I still like the new family. All is well and I hope the plan made for protecting Tsuna is done to some extent, would be nice to see teams working together from this family and Vongola.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 22, 2010)

Julie ... Why on earth a man has a girl name


----------



## Xemnas (Apr 22, 2010)

Damn Tsuna utterly raped that noob at the beginning of the chapter. Also, it seems like he continues to get faster every time he transforms.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 22, 2010)

I liked the upside DWF in Enma's eye. Maybe the Shimon family has some demons to sort out and maybe Enma has a special rare flame to boot.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 22, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Two predictions of this arc -
> 
> 1. Enma is the leader and the strongest.
> 2. One of the Mafia families will have a member who challenges Tsuna's  right as heir.
> ...



Got one right, even if it was ridiculously obvious. 

But my original concern stands - just what the hell are the other Familias going to need to be capable of in order to even make Tsuna sweat?


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 22, 2010)

Enma?s eye flame was so cool

Why that damn Julie is harassing my sweet Chrome?


----------



## Punpun (Apr 22, 2010)

Is Julie really his name 

And come on, it was fucking obvious that Enma would be the leader.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 22, 2010)

I know it was so obvious . But Enma is awesome still.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 22, 2010)

Enma > Tsuna from a character design pov


----------



## Adagio (Apr 22, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Enma > Tsuna from a character design pov


Too true. His eye design kinda reminds me of Allen from D. Grayman or whatever though. 

What I'm most looking for in this arc is how exactly the author plans to make the other families actually seem like a believable threat considering what we've seen in the past arc.. I mean, weren't the Vongola already established as the strongest a while ago? 

And this past chapter Hyper Tsuna seems to have gotten the habit of being more brutal  karate chop to the neck was


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 22, 2010)

Lambo > Ooyama Rauji


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Apr 22, 2010)

Check out wast Reborn says here
I get the feeling that they've juss been on the low til now. The ring that enma has seem to be the same "unlocked hacked" ring that tsuna and the gang unlocked in the future. Mayb we'll get some back story to the Vogolia thru all of this


----------



## Gabe (Apr 22, 2010)

wonder what reborn sensed in Enma


----------



## emROARS (Apr 22, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Enma?s eye flame was so cool



When I saw that I though of  

And lol a Gokudera


----------

